# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեությունը

## Ծլնգ

*Մոդերատորական. «Նիկոլ Փաշինյան քաղաքական գործիչը: Մտքեր և վերլուծություններ...» թեմայից կառավարության ծրագրի մասին քննարկումները տեղափոխվել են այս թեմա և ժամանակային հերթականության պատճառով հայտնվել են թեմայի սկզբնամասում։ Այս թեման ի սկզբանե ստղծվել էր  StrangeLittleGirl մասնակցի այս գրառմամբ։*





կառավարության ծրագրի նիստն եմ նայում․․․ մեր «քաղաքականություն» բաժինը ահագին զարգացած ու քաղաքակիրթ տեղ մըն է, տո․․․

----------

Lion (08.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (08.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կառավարության ծրագրի նիստն եմ նայում․․․ մեր «քաղաքականություն» բաժինը ահագին զարգացած ու քաղաքակիրթ տեղ մըն է, տո․․․


Բայց ասա էրեկ Նիկոլը իրա ամփոփիչ ելույթով ԱԺ-ին կանգնացրեց ռակըմ ու բացատրեց, թե որտեղ են գիշերում խեցգետինները։

----------

Ծլնգ (08.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ասա էրեկ Նիկոլը իրա ամփոփիչ ելույթով ԱԺ-ին կանգնացրեց ռակըմ ու բացատրեց, թե որտեղ են գիշերում խեցգետինները։


Ռակերը, խեցգետինները չէ... ու ոչ թե գիշերում այլ ձմեռում...

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2018), Sagittarius (08.06.2018), Անվերնագիր (08.06.2018), Ծլնգ (08.06.2018), Տրիբուն (08.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռակերը, խեցգետինները չէ... ու ոչ թե գիշերում այլ ձմեռում...


Արա, հա ճիշտ ա, где раки зимуют  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Ամեն դեպքում, էությունը չի փոխվում։ ՀՀԿ-ն դեռ երազախաբությամբ ա զբաղվում, ու պետք էր մի հատ թափ տալ։ Ու երեկվա մեսիջը նաև ԲՀԿ-ին ու ՀՅԴ-ին էր վերաբերվում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում հուսով եմ, որ իրենք իրենց համար (գոնե ներքին հաշվետվության տեսանկյունից) ավելի կոնկրետ ծրագիր ունեն։ Իսկ ԱԺ-ին այդպես իջեցնելը իսկապես մի ուրիշ տեսարան էր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում հուսով եմ, որ իրենք իրենց համար (գոնե ներքին հաշվետվության տեսանկյունից) ավելի կոնկրետ ծրագիր ունեն։ Իսկ ԱԺ-ին այդպես իջեցնելը իսկապես մի ուրիշ տեսարան էր։


Ծրագիրը շատ լավն ա մեսիջների առումով, ու էս պահին սրանից ավել բան պետք չի, ի՞նչ ես ընկել հետևից, այ Հերմինե Նաղդալյան։  :LOL:  Էս էլի էն «համակարգային լուծում», «ինստիտուցիոնալ բարեփոխումներ» սերիայից ա։ 

Իսկ կոնկրետությունը կլինի ամեն նախարարության միջոցառումների ցանկում, action plans էլի, որը պիտի մեկշաբաթյա ընթացքում ներկայացնեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծրագիրը շատ լավն ա մեսիջների առումով, ու էս պահին սրանից ավել բան պետք չի, ի՞նչ ես ընկել հետևից, այ Հերմինե Նաղդալյան։  Էս էլի էն «համակարգային լուծում», «ինստիտուցիոնալ բարեփոխումներ» սերիայից ա։ 
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետությունը կլինի ամեն նախարարության միջոցառումների ցանկում, action plans էլի, որը պիտի մեկշաբաթյա ընթացքում ներկայացնեն։


հա, մտածում էի ավելացնել «գոնե առանձին նախարարություններին action planner-ով», քանի որ տեղյակ չէի տենց բան անում են Հայաստանում, թե չէ։  :LOL:  բայց նաև կարծում եմ, որ ամբողջ կառավարական ավելի հստակ նպատակներով պլան պիտի լինի, առնվազն ներքին օգտագործման համար։ Սրա մասին մի հատ անկապ օրագրային գրառում կանեմ, հետո դրա հիման վրա ստեղ էլ կմեկնաբանեմ իմ կարծիքով սրա արժեքը։

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակ թերի ու չմո ծրագիր է, ու ինչքան էլ նողկում եմ հանրապետական կեղծավորներից, դրանից էս ծրագիրը ավելի լավը չի դառնում: Մի երկու գիշեր չքնելով կարող էին մի քիչ էլ գուգլ անել տեսնել, թե նորմալ ծրագրերը (կառավարության, բիզնես, շինարարական, կարևոր չի) ոնց են լինում, ու ինչն է ծրագրերի մեջ ամենակարևորը, առանց որի ծրագիրը կոնկրետ ու պրակտիկ նշանակությունը կորցնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ծրագրի իմաստն է կորում: «0 կոռուպցիա, 0 հովանավորչություն...» լոզունգներն էլ բարի ուտոպիստական կամ էմոցիոնալ ցանկություններ են: Լավ կլիներ էս կառավարության ջահել անդամները մի երկու հատ օնլայն թրեյնինգ անցնեին, լիքը կան տենց ինտերնետում, կարող ա ձրի էլ ճարեին: Չի կարելի «ժողովրդի հաղթանակ»-ի տակ ուղեղները անջատել ու զբաղվել պոպուլիզմով, տենց երկար չեք ձգի պարոնայք: Ռուսի ասած՝ «Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда»:

----------

Life (09.06.2018), Ծլնգ (09.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակ թերի ու չմո ծրագիր է, ու ինչքան էլ նողկում եմ հանրապետական կեղծավորներից, դրանից էս ծրագիրը ավելի լավը չի դառնում: Մի երկու գիշեր չքնելով կարող էին մի քիչ էլ գուգլ անել տեսնել, թե նորմալ ծրագրերը (կառավարության, բիզնես, շինարարական, կարևոր չի) ոնց են լինում, ու ինչն է ծրագրերի մեջ ամենակարևորը, առանց որի ծրագիրը կոնկրետ ու պրակտիկ նշանակությունը կորցնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ծրագրի իմաստն է կորում: «0 կոռուպցիա, 0 հովանավորչություն...» լոզունգներն էլ բարի ուտոպիստական կամ էմոցիոնալ ցանկություններ են: Լավ կլիներ էս կառավարության ջահել անդամները մի երկու հատ օնլայն թրեյնինգ անցնեին, լիքը կան տենց ինտերնետում, կարող ա ձրի էլ ճարեին: Չի կարելի «ժողովրդի հաղթանակ»-ի տակ ուղեղները անջատել ու զբաղվել պոպուլիզմով, տենց երկար չեք ձգի պարոնայք: Ռուսի ասած՝ «Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда»:


Էն որ էդ ծրագիրը ծրագիր չի, էդ հեչ, բայց դե իրենց արածը ևս մեկ պոպուլիստական «fuck you!» էր ՀՀԿ-ին․․․ լրիվ մուկն ու կատու խաղն ա, Tom & Jerry, որ մուկը ոնց ասես չասես իր գործն ա անում, կատվին թակարդն ա գցում, դա էլ հոժար կամքով նորից ու նորից փոցխի վրա է կանգնում։ Էս մեկն էլ ահագին հմուտ պատրաստված ու դրված փոցխ էր։ Պարզից էլ պարզ էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ի «գաղափարական» թևը պիտի իրենց «գաղափարական» հայրենասիրությունը հրապարակ բերի ու փորձի դրանով պոպուլիստական ժամանակաշրջանի պոպուլիստական ծրագիրը քննադատի։ Մարդիկ էլ նայեն ու ևս մեկ անգամ ասեն, որ ՀՀԿ-ն աշխարհից ու ժողովրդից կտրված ա։ Նիկոլն ու ամբողջ կառավարությունն էլ դրանց չափալախ բաժանելով էլ ավելի ամրապնդեն իրենց դիրքերը։

Վախենալու աստիճանի դիսբալանս ա քաղաքական դաշտում․․․ ցնցող մակարդակի ու որոակի առաջնորդությունը մի կողմից չհավասարակշռված է բառաչող նախիրի հետ՝ մյուս։ Նիկոլի ու իր թմի հանդեպ վստահության ու բարյացակամությանս հետ մեկտեղ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ արտահերթ ընտրություններին, որ գոնե ինչ-որ աստիճանի հավասարակշռվածություն լինի․․․ Չուկ, ՀԱԿ-ի մասնակցության դեմ բան չանես։ Ես սիրում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին, ու իրենց եմ քվես տալու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով խայտառակ թերի ու չմո ծրագիր է, ու ինչքան էլ նողկում եմ հանրապետական կեղծավորներից, դրանից էս ծրագիրը ավելի լավը չի դառնում: Մի երկու գիշեր չքնելով կարող էին մի քիչ էլ գուգլ անել տեսնել, թե նորմալ ծրագրերը (կառավարության, բիզնես, շինարարական, կարևոր չի) ոնց են լինում, ու ինչն է ծրագրերի մեջ ամենակարևորը, առանց որի ծրագիրը կոնկրետ ու պրակտիկ նշանակությունը կորցնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ծրագրի իմաստն է կորում: «0 կոռուպցիա, 0 հովանավորչություն...» լոզունգներն էլ բարի ուտոպիստական կամ էմոցիոնալ ցանկություններ են: Լավ կլիներ էս կառավարության ջահել անդամները մի երկու հատ օնլայն թրեյնինգ անցնեին, լիքը կան տենց ինտերնետում, կարող ա ձրի էլ ճարեին: Չի կարելի «ժողովրդի հաղթանակ»-ի տակ ուղեղները անջատել ու զբաղվել պոպուլիզմով, տենց երկար չեք ձգի պարոնայք: Ռուսի ասած՝ «Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда»:


Հենց ստեղից ա գալիս սխալը, որ մենք իշխանությունից ակնկալում ենք էն, ինչ ակնկալում ենք բիզնեսից։ Կարեն Կարապետյանն էլ էր նույն կերպ մտածում, դրա համար էլ բոլորի զահլեն տանում էր ինչ-որ անիմաստ, որոշների համար երևի շատ կոնկրետ, բայց անօգուտ թվերով, երկար բարակ ձևակերպումներով, ժպիտով ․․․․ յանի New Public Management ա անելու հեսա։ 

Մինչդեռ, բիզնեսի ու պետության ֆունկցիաները իրարից խիստ տարբեր են։ Բիզնեսը ունի կոնկրետ նպատակ, մատուցել ծառայություններ ու մաքսիմիզացնել շահույթը։ Դրանհասնելու համար պետք են կոնկրետ ծրագեր, որոնց դիմաց փող կտրվի։ 

Կառավարությունը մաուցում ա ծառայություններ հենց ծառայությունները ստացողների հաշվին, դրա համար էլ կառավարությունը ներկայացնում ա ծրագիր, որը կվայելի վստահություն։ 

Բիզնեսի ծրագիրը թվաբանություն ա։ 

Կառավարության ծրագիրը՝ մեսիջ։ 

Բիզնեսը ստանում ա փող տվողի վստահությունը, եթե ապացուցում ա, որ առավելագույնս արագ հասնելու ա մեծ շահույթի։ 

Կառավարության գործունեության համար շատ կարևոր են նենց սուբյեկտիվ հասկացությունները, ինչպիսիք են էթիկան, բարոյականությունը, նվիրվածությունը, չկոռումպացվածությունը, և այլն։ 

Վերջապես, պետք ա նաև հիշել, որ կոնկրետ էս դեպքում մենք գործ ունենք նենց ունիկալ վիճակի հետ, երբ ՀՀ նոր, պոռլամենտական սահմանադրության պարագայում, ունենք չընտրված կառավարություն, որը ունի 7% ԱԺ-ում, բայց ժողովրդական լայն աջակցություն։ 

Գործի բերումով ես լիքը կառավարության ծրագերի ու ռազմավարությունների հետ եմ աշխատել։ Համ մշակման եմ մասնակցել, համ հետո վերլուծության, արդյունքների գնահատման, և այլն։ Աղմուկը դրանց շուրջ շատ ավելի շատ ա, քան օգտակարությունը։ Իմ փորձից կարամ ասեմ, որ հաջողության են հասել քիչ դուրս տվող, բայց նվիրված ու չկոռումպացված կառավարությունները։

----------

Life (09.06.2018), Lion (09.06.2018), Mephistopheles (09.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (09.06.2018), Բիձա (10.09.2018), Գաղթական (09.06.2018), Ուլուանա (09.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Համաձայն եմ Տրիբունի հետ, որ բիզնես պլանն ու կառավարության ծրագիրը տարբեր հասկացություններ են, ու աշխատել է պետք, ոչ թե թվեր աջ ու ձախ ցանել, բայց ես էս ծրագիրը «fuck you!»-ից դուրս չեմ կարող դիտել։ Իրենց մեսիջը կարելի էր երկու էջում ներկայացնել պրծնել։ Ճիշտն ասած դա էլ սպասում էի ու կարծում եմ, որ դա ներկայիս ներքաղաքական վիճակում կլիներ շատ ավելի ազնիվ։ Իսկ սա բացահայտ տնգոցի էր։ Հեղափոխական աճ, զրո կոռուպցիա, բան․․․ զարմացած եմ, որ դուխով բառը մեջը տեղ չի գտել․․․ բայց հմուտ էր արված, ինչքան էլ որ ընդհանուր քաղաքական դաշտը չի էժանացնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց ստեղից ա գալիս սխալը, որ մենք իշխանությունից ակնկալում ենք էն, ինչ ակնկալում ենք բիզնեսից։ Կարեն Կարապետյանն էլ էր նույն կերպ մտածում, դրա համար էլ բոլորի զահլեն տանում էր ինչ-որ անիմաստ, որոշների համար երևի շատ կոնկրետ, բայց անօգուտ թվերով, երկար բարակ ձևակերպումներով, ժպիտով ․․․․ յանի New Public Management ա անելու հեսա։ 
> 
> Մինչդեռ, բիզնեսի ու պետության ֆունկցիաները իրարից խիստ տարբեր են։ Բիզնեսը ունի կոնկրետ նպատակ, մատուցել ծառայություններ ու մաքսիմիզացնել շահույթը։ Դրանհասնելու համար պետք են կոնկրետ ծրագեր, որոնց դիմաց փող կտրվի։ 
> 
> Կառավարությունը մաուցում ա ծառայություններ հենց ծառայությունները ստացողների հաշվին, դրա համար էլ կառավարությունը ներկայացնում ա ծրագիր, որը կվայելի վստահություն։ 
> 
> Բիզնեսի ծրագիրը թվաբանություն ա։ 
> 
> Կառավարության ծրագիրը՝ մեսիջ։ 
> ...


Ձյաձ, ու մեկ ա, որպես կառավարության ծրագիր սա չի ուտվում: Ուտվում ա որպես առավելագույնը «նախընտրական ծրագիր»:

Միակ պատճառը, որ մեկը ես բավարարված եմ էս ծրագրով, կամ ավելի ճիշտ քննադատության չեմ ենթարկում, էն ա, որ լիահույս եմ, որ սա ժամանակավոր կառավարության ծրագիր ա, ու ամեն ինչը կենտրոնանալու ա արտահերթի կազմակերպման վրա: Կարճ ասած էս դեպքում ինձ կբավարարեր, եթե էս ծրագրի փոխարեն Քաջ Նազարի հեքիաթն էլ բերեին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2018), Ծլնգ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ու մեկ ա, որպես կառավարության ծրագիր սա չի ուտվում: Ուտվում ա որպես առավելագույնը «նախընտրական ծրագիր»:
> 
> Միակ պատճառը, որ մեկը ես բավարարված եմ էս ծրագրով, կամ ավելի ճիշտ քննադատության չեմ ենթարկում, էն ա, որ լիահույս եմ, որ սա ժամանակավոր կառավարության ծրագիր ա, ու ամեն ինչը կենտրոնանալու ա արտահերթի կազմակերպման վրա: Կարճ ասած էս դեպքում ինձ կբավարարեր, եթե էս ծրագրի փոխարեն Քաջ Նազարի հեքիաթն էլ բերեին:


Կարաս նախընտրական ծրագիր համարես։ Կայացած պառլամենտական համակարգերում նախընտրական ծրագիրն էլ հենց կառավարության ծրագիրն ա, քանի որ ինչ ծրագրով հաղթում ես ընտրությունները, էտ էլ պիտի իրականացնես որպես կառավարություն։ Երկրորդ կռուգով ծրագիր գրել ու հաստատել չկա։ Հիմնականում սենց ասած ընդհանուր քաղաքական հայտարարություն ա լինում, general policy statement, ու դրանից հետո վստահության քվե, vote of confidence: Իրականում Նիկոլի ելույթը հենց քաղաքական հայտարարությունն էր, որի հիման վրա էլ պիտի վստահության քվեն ստանար, ծրագիր-մրագիր գրելու կարիք ընդհանրապես պիտ չլիներ։

Հիմա հարց, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ես սպասում կառավարության ծրագրից, որ չես տեսել։ 

Ես օրինակ, սպասում էի կոնկրետ ուղերձներ ու տեսել եմ էտ ուղերձները։ 

Ի միջի այլոց, հավես ունեք, բացեք ու կարդացեք կառավարության մինչև հիմա եղած ծրագերը։ Ու ասեք, թե քանի քոռ կոպեկի քյար ա եղել էս ծրագրերից։

----------

Lion (10.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարաս նախընտրական ծրագիր համարես։ Կայացած պառլամենտական համակարգերում նախընտրական ծրագիրն էլ հենց կառավարության ծրագիրն ա, քանի որ ինչ ծրագրով հաղթում ես ընտրությունները, էտ էլ պիտի իրականացնես որպես կառավարություն։ Երկրորդ կռուգով ծրագիր գրել ու հաստատել չկա։ Հիմնականում սենց ասած ընդհանուր քաղաքական հայտարարություն ա լինում, general policy statement, ու դրանից հետո վստահության քվե, vote of confidence: Իրականում Նիկոլի ելույթը հենց քաղաքական հայտարարությունն էր, որի հիման վրա էլ պիտի վստահության քվեն ստանար, ծրագիր-մրագիր գրելու կարիք ընդհանրապես պիտ չլիներ։
> 
> Հիմա հարց, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ ես սպասում կառավարության ծրագրից, որ չես տեսել։ 
> 
> Ես օրինակ, սպասում էի կոնկրետ ուղերձներ ու տեսել եմ էտ ուղերձները։ 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, հավես ունեք, բացեք ու կարդացեք կառավարության մինչև հիմա եղած ծրագերը։ Ու ասեք, թե քանի քոռ կոպեկի քյար ա եղել էս ծրագրերից։


Ես սպասում եմ, որ նախընտրական ծրագրերը ավելի բացած կլինեն կառավարության ծրագրում:

Նախորդ կառավարությունների ծրագրերն էլ մի բան չէին, բայց առանձնահատուկ մի բան չէին՝ որտև գրված էին գրված լինելու համար: Նենց որ որևէ կերպ չեմ ուզում համեմատել:

Հիմա չգիտեմ, սպասենք, տեսնենք լրացուցիչ փաստաթղթերում, որ խոստացել են, կլինի թե ամեն դեպքում ոնց են պատրաստվում վերարժեվորել 12-ամյա կրթությունը, կոնկրետ ինչ քայլեր են անելու: Թե գիտության նպատակային ֆինանսավորման վերարժեվորումն ամեն դեպքում ինչն ա, ոնց են որոշելու, թե ինչն ա մեր երկրի համար ավելի արժեքավոր, ինչ մեխանիզմներ են ներդնելու: Երկու կետ ասեցի, կրթության մասին, որ շատ բարի ցանկություններ են՝ դարձնել ավելի լավը: Բայց ինչ տարբերակով ավելի լավը: Տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան հարցերին, ո՞րն են ընտրելու: Ո՞նց են անելու, այ տենց բաներ եմ ուզում տեսնել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. մենք կայացած պառլամենտական համակարգ չեն ու մեր մոտ դեռևս նախընտրական ծրագրերը վերացական կենացներ են: Ես այ էդ վերացական նախընտրական ծրագրերի հետ էի համեմատում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես սպասում եմ, որ նախընտրական ծրագրերը ավելի բացած կլինեն կառավարության ծրագրում:
> 
> Նախորդ կառավարությունների ծրագրերն էլ մի բան չէին, բայց առանձնահատուկ մի բան չէին՝ որտև գրված էին գրված լինելու համար: Նենց որ որևէ կերպ չեմ ուզում համեմատել:
> 
> Հիմա չգիտեմ, սպասենք, տեսնենք լրացուցիչ փաստաթղթերում, որ խոստացել են, կլինի թե ամեն դեպքում ոնց են պատրաստվում վերարժեվորել 12-ամյա կրթությունը, կոնկրետ ինչ քայլեր են անելու: Թե գիտության նպատակային ֆինանսավորման վերարժեվորումն ամեն դեպքում ինչն ա, ոնց են որոշելու, թե ինչն ա մեր երկրի համար ավելի արժեքավոր, ինչ մեխանիզմներ են ներդնելու: Երկու կետ ասեցի, կրթության մասին, որ շատ բարի ցանկություններ են՝ դարձնել ավելի լավը: Բայց ինչ տարբերակով ավելի լավը: Տարբեր մոտեցումներ կան հարցերին, ո՞րն են ընտրելու: Ո՞նց են անելու, այ տենց բաներ եմ ուզում տեսնել:


Ասեմ, որ քո ցանկությունները իրականություն չեն դառնալու  :LOL:  Նախընտրական ծրագրերը լինելու են վերացական, իսկ կառավարության ծրագրերը ֆուֆլո, Նիկոլը չէ, ուզում ա Նիկոլի պապը լինի  :LOL:  

Չուկ, ես հարցականի տակ եմ դնում «կառավարության ծրագիր» գաղափարն ընդհանրապես, դրա համար էլ տեսնում են էնքան ինչքան ինձ պետք ա։ Դու ուզում ես կոնկրետ հարցերի կոնկրետ պատասխաններ ու վերջում էլ դրանց կոնկրետ իրականացում։ Ապեր, բարի ախորժակ ․․․․  :LOL:  Պետական կառավարման պռակտիկայում չի եղել տենց բան, չկա ու չի լինելու։ Էս կառավարության ծրագիր կոչվածը սովետական պլանային համակարգի մնացուկ ա, որը մի օր կվերանա։ Չկան պլանները, որոնք իրականացվում են։ Կառավարություն ձևավորելուց պետք են ընդհանուր գաղափարական ուղղություններ, միայն որոշ կարևոր, բացառիկ կոնկրետություններով, որի համար դու ձայն ես ստացել, ու արդյունավետ կառավարում։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես, վերջին մի հիսուն տարվա պետական կառավարման պռակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, ու դրա մասին լիքը գրականություն կա, որ կառավարմանը այսպես կոչված համապարփակ ծրագրային կամ ռազմավարական մոտեցումները դատապարտված են, քանի որ պռակտիկորեն հնարավոր չի դրանք բացարձակ ճշգրիտ նախագծել, հետո էլ իրականացնել։ 

Էտ կոնկրետություններն էլ միշտ դառնում են անարդյունավետ ու անտեղի քննարկումների առարկա։ Հենա Նիկոլի ծրագրի ժամանակ, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը քննարեկելուց մարդիկ հուզվում էին, թե ինչի ա Հնդկաստանն ու Ճապոնիան իրար կողք գրած, իսկ Ֆրանսիայի մասին առանձին պարբերություն չկա։ Կակովո խույա, բլին ․․․․

----------

Alphaone (10.06.2018), Lion (10.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2018), Արշակ (10.06.2018), Գաղթական (10.06.2018), Ծլնգ (10.06.2018), Ներսես_AM (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլի քաղաքական ուղերձը, իմ հասկանալով, հետևյալն էր - ես էկել եմ որ կոռուպցիան քոքից կտրեմ, մնացածը սաղ ածանցյալ են։ Էս շատ կոնկետ ուղերձ ա, որի համար կարաս հետո Նիկոլից հաշվետություն պահանջես։ Մնացածը սաղ հավայի զրուցներ են, մտավոր մաստուրբացիայի համար։

----------


## Chuk

> Ասեմ, որ քո ցանկությունները իրականություն չեն դառնալու  Նախընտրական ծրագրերը լինելու են վերացական, իսկ կառավարության ծրագրերը ֆուֆլո, Նիկոլը չէ, ուզում ա Նիկոլի պապը լինի  
> 
> Չուկ, ես հարցականի տակ եմ դնում «կառավարության ծրագիր» գաղափարն ընդհանրապես, դրա համար էլ տեսնում են էնքան ինչքան ինձ պետք ա։ Դու ուզում ես կոնկրետ հարցերի կոնկրետ պատասխաններ ու վերջում էլ դրանց կոնկրետ իրականացում։ Ապեր, բարի ախորժակ ․․․․  Պետական կառավարման պռակտիկայում չի եղել տենց բան, չկա ու չի լինելու։ Էս կառավարության ծրագիր կոչվածը սովետական պլանային համակարգի մնացուկ ա, որը մի օր կվերանա։ Չկան պլանները, որոնք իրականացվում են։ Կառավարություն ձևավորելուց պետք են ընդհանուր գաղափարական ուղղություններ, միայն որոշ կարևոր, բացառիկ կոնկրետություններով, որի համար դու ձայն ես ստացել, ու արդյունավետ կառավարում։ 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, վերջին մի հիսուն տարվա պետական կառավարման պռակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, ու դրա մասին լիքը գրականություն կա, որ կառավարմանը այսպես կոչված համապարփակ ծրագրային կամ ռազմավարական մոտեցումները դատապարտված են, քանի որ պռակտիկորեն հնարավոր չի դրանք բացարձակ ճշգրիտ նախագծել, հետո էլ իրականացնել։ 
> 
> Էտ կոնկրետություններն էլ միշտ դառնում են անարդյունավետ ու անտեղի քննարկումների առարկա։ Հենա Նիկոլի ծրագրի ժամանակ, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը քննարեկելուց մարդիկ հուզվում էին, թե ինչի ա Հնդկաստանն ու Ճապոնիան իրար կողք գրած, իսկ Ֆրանսիայի մասին առանձին պարբերություն չկա։ Կակովո խույա, բլին ․․․․


Ապ, ես համարում եմ, որ տեխնիկական առաջադրանքն ինչքան կոնկրետ ա լրացված, էնքան լավ:
Ու անկեղծ ասած ակնկալում եմ, որ արտահերթից հետո ավելի լուրջ փաստաթուղթ ենք ունենալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ես համարում եմ, որ տեխնիկական առաջադրանքն ինչքան կոնկրետ ա լրացված, էնքան լավ:
> Ու անկեղծ ասած ակնկալում եմ, որ արտահերթից հետո ավելի լուրջ փաստաթուղթ ենք ունենալու:


Դե հենց էտ ա, էլի։ Դու կառավարությունից տեխնիկական առաջադրանք ես սպասում, ես՝ ուղերձ։ Դրա համար էլ իրար չենք հասկանում։ 

Իսկ ես սպասում եմ, նախընտրական հետաքրքիր ծրագրեր, գրագետ մարդիկ ու արդար պայքար։ Դրանից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը առանց ծարգրի էլ լավ կաշխատի։

----------

Ծլնգ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նիկոլի քաղաքական ուղերձը, իմ հասկանալով, հետևյալն էր - ես էկել եմ որ կոռուպցիան քոքից կտրեմ, մնացածը սաղ ածանցյալ են։ Էս շատ կոնկետ ուղերձ ա, որի համար կարաս հետո Նիկոլից հաշվետություն պահանջես։ Մնացածը սաղ հավայի զրուցներ են, մտավոր մաստուրբացիայի համար։


Կոռուպցիան կտրելու համար էլ ա ծրագիր պետք, որտեղ հստակ նշվում են մեխանիզմներն ու համակարգային փոփոխությունները ներկա կոռուպցիան վերացնելու և ապագա կոռուպցիան կանխարգելելու և դրանց իրականացման փուլերի գնահատված ժամկետները: Առանց ծրագրի, նման է, որ կառավարությունը հույսը դնելու է ԱԱԾ-ի հավերժ էնտուզիազմի ու անաչառության վրա, որի շնորհիվ ժողովուրդը ուրախանալու է բազմաթիվ բացահայտումներով, ու պրծ… Թե ինչքան բացահայտեցին ու ինչքան մնաց, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, մենակ գիտի ԱԱԾ-ն, որը ըստ ենթադրությունների ու հավատալիքների բացարձակ զերծ է կոռուպցիայից ու այդպես էլ մնալու է մինչև աշխահի վերջը:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հենց էտ ա, էլի։ Դու կառավարությունից տեխնիկական առաջադրանք ես սպասում, ես՝ ուղերձ։ Դրա համար էլ իրար չենք հասկանում։ 
> 
> Իսկ ես սպասում եմ, նախընտրական հետաքրքիր ծրագրեր, գրագետ մարդիկ ու արդար պայքար։ Դրանից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը առանց ծարգրի էլ լավ կաշխատի։


Խաղի կանոնները փոխենք, ձևակերպենք, որ ուղերձի ենք սպասում, ես էլ դրան սպասեմ:

Բայց Սահմանադրության մեջ սևով սպիտակի վրա գրած ա, որ պիտի կառավարության ծրագիր լինի:

Ուղերձի համար էս 45 էջը չերեզչուր շատ ա: Ծրագրի համար՝ անկախ էջերի քանակից, թույլ ա: Նենց որ չէ, եղբայր, ոչ դու ես ուզածդ ստացել, ոչ ես:

----------

Ծլնգ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լսեցի Նիկոլի ճառն ու մնացածներինը... ծրագիրը չեմ կարդացե, կարծիք չեմ հայտնի, բայց ոնց որ հասկանում  եմ, էս սիտուացիայում նույնիսկ կարևոր չի ծրագիրն ինչ ա որովհետև ծրագրի քննարկում, որպես էդպիսին չի եղել ու հնարավոր էլ չի, որ լինի ելնելով խորհրդարանի ստատուսից...

ըստ էության խորհրդարանը բաճանվել ա 2 մասի, մի մասը գովում ա մի մասը քննադատում... ընդորում ստեղ նույնիսկ հարցը ծրագրը չի... այսինքն ծրագրի պրոֆեաիոբալ քննարում տեղի չի ունենում... քննադատողները մանդատ չունեն ու կոռումպացված են, քննադատում են զուտ անձնական շահի ու քաքմեջ անելու համար, իրանց ծրագիր չի հետաքրքրում, փաշինյանի կողմնակիցները միանշանակ գովում են ելնելով հհկ-ի կրիմինալ անցյալից... 

ասածս ինչ ա... կարող ա շատ լավ ծրագիր ա, բայց, եթե անցնի կամ չանցնի դա լինելու ա քննարկման բացակայության պայմաններում... խորհրդարանը իրա ֆունկցիան չի կատարում, օբյեկտիվ մասնագիտական քննարկում չկա... ուզում ա լավ ծրագիր լինի ուզում ա վատ... 

Նիկոլի ելույթի ամենբառի տակ կստորարեմ, բայց դեռ ընդդիմադիրի ելույթ ա ինքը դեռ պայքարում ա հհկ-ի մեծամասնությն դեմ որն անիմաստ ա, քանի որ առաջ ինքը դա անում էր որովհետև խորհրդարանի վրա ուրիշ լծակ չուներ... հիմա ինքը պարտավոր չի ոչ լեգիտիմ խորհրդարանի հետ հաշվի նատի ու հետները կռիվ տա... 

կոռուպցիան նույնը, պետք ա ունենաս կոմպետենտ ու լեգիտիմ օրենսդիր մարմին, որ կարանաս ծրագիր/ օրենք ընդունես... 

էս խորհրդարանով ոչ մի օրենք ու ծրագիր արժանի քննարկման մեջով չի անցնում ու քվեարկությունները գնում են ճնշման տակ... 

ու վաբշե, հհկ-ն ի՞նչ մանդատ ունի, ու՞մ ա ներկայացնումոր օրենք քննաարկի ընդունի կամ չընդունի...

----------

Chuk (10.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2018), Արշակ (10.06.2018), Տրիբուն (10.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լսեցի Նիկոլի ճառն ու մնացածներինը... ծրագիրը չեմ կարդացե, կարծիք չեմ հայտնի, բայց ոնց որ հասկանում  եմ, էս սիտուացիայում նույնիսկ կարևոր չի ծրագիրն ինչ ա որովհետև ծրագրի քննարկում, որպես էդպիսին չի եղել ու հնարավոր էլ չի, որ լինի ելնելով խորհրդարանի ստատուսից...
> 
> ըստ էության խորհրդարանը բաճանվել ա 2 մասի, մի մասը գովում ա մի մասը քննադատում... ընդորում ստեղ նույնիսկ հարցը ծրագրը չի... այսինքն ծրագրի պրոֆեաիոբալ քննարում տեղի չի ունենում... քննադատողները մանդատ չունեն ու կոռումպացված են, քննադատում են զուտ անձնական շահի ու քաքմեջ անելու համար, իրանց ծրագիր չի հետաքրքրում, փաշինյանի կողմնակիցները միանշանակ գովում են ելնելով հհկ-ի կրիմինալ անցյալից... 
> 
> ասածս ինչ ա... կարող ա շատ լավ ծրագիր ա, բայց, եթե անցնի կամ չանցնի դա լինելու ա քննարկման բացակայության պայմաններում... խորհրդարանը իրա ֆունկցիան չի կատարում, օբյեկտիվ մասնագիտական քննարկում չկա... ուզում ա լավ ծրագիր լինի ուզում ա վատ... 
> 
> Նիկոլի ելույթի ամենբառի տակ կստորարեմ, բայց դեռ ընդդիմադիրի ելույթ ա ինքը դեռ պայքարում ա հհկ-ի մեծամասնությն դեմ որն անիմաստ ա, քանի որ առաջ ինքը դա անում էր որովհետև խորհրդարանի վրա ուրիշ լծակ չուներ... հիմա ինքը պարտավոր չի ոչ լեգիտիմ խորհրդարանի հետ հաշվի նատի ու հետները կռիվ տա... 
> 
> կոռուպցիան նույնը, պետք ա ունենաս կոմպետենտ ու լեգիտիմ օրենսդիր մարմին, որ կարանաս ծրագիր/ օրենք ընդունես... 
> ...


Մեֆ ջան, էս երկու էջ ա զռռում եմ՝ «fuck you!» էր սա․ թե՛ ծրագիրը, թե՛ քննարկումը խորհրդարանում․․․ ո՞վ ա էշի տեղ դնում  :Jpit: 

ՀՀԿ-ին վերջնական փորձում են քանդել, ցեխը կոխել հանել, դրանք էլ իրենք իրենց երկու ոտքով բոլոր թակարդների մեջ ընկնում են։ ՀՀԿ-ին քանդելը իմ սրտով էլ ա շատ, բայց ափսոս ա, որ քաղաքական գործընթացների էռոզիա է տեղի ունենում։ Ըստ իս, երկու էջանոց մեսիջներ պիտի ներկայացնեին, ու քննարկումների ժամանակ Տրիբունի ասածով բացատրեին, որ սա ձեր իմացած անհեթեթ բիզնես պլանը չի, ու որ հաշվետվությունը լինելու է ըստ կատարած գործի, ոչ թե խոստումների։

----------

Chuk (10.06.2018), Տրիբուն (10.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, էս երկու էջ ա զռռում եմ՝ «fuck you!» էր սա․ թե՛ ծրագիրը, թե՛ քննարկումը խորհրդարանում․․․ ո՞վ ա էշի տեղ դնում 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ին վերջնական փորձում են քանդել, ցեխը կոխել հանել, դրանք էլ իրենք իրենց երկու ոտքով բոլոր թակարդների մեջ ընկնում են։ ՀՀԿ-ին քանդելը իմ սրտով էլ ա շատ, բայց ափսոս ա, որ քաղաքական գործընթացների էռոզիա է տեղի ունենում։ Ըստ իս, երկու էջանոց մեսիջներ պիտի ներկայացնեին, ու քննարկումների ժամանակ Տրիբունի ասածով բացատրեին, որ սա ձեր իմացած անհեթեթ բիզնես պլանը չի, ու որ հաշվետվությունը լինելու է ըստ կատարած գործի, ոչ թե խոստումների։


Էս խորհրդարանով ամեն ինչն էլ fuck you ա... կարաս ունենաս շատ լավ ծրագիր, պրոֆեսիոնալ, էդ հեչ կապ չունի... քննարկողների մեջ ա խնդիրը...

հհկ-ին վերջնական ցեխը կոխել պետք չի, իրանց պետք ա վերջնական արտահերթ ընտրություններով խորհրդարանից դուրս շպրտել խորրդարանից... դրանից ավելի բան չկա... բացարձակապես պետք չի նաղդալյանին ասել, որ իրա փորձառությոնը պետք չի, նաղդալյանը պտի էդտեղ չլինի... սերժի հրաժարականից ետո ամենա ուժեղ դեսկրեդիտացիան կլինի ընտրութուններում պարտությունը, որովհետև դա ոչ թե մի մարդու կարծիք ա այլ հանրության գնահատական... էտի թիվ ա, որ քաժ ունի... 

էս սաղ ժամանակի վատնում ա...

----------

Տրիբուն (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոռուպցիան կտրելու համար էլ ա ծրագիր պետք, որտեղ հստակ նշվում են մեխանիզմներն ու համակարգային փոփոխությունները ներկա կոռուպցիան վերացնելու և ապագա կոռուպցիան կանխարգելելու և դրանց իրականացման փուլերի գնահատված ժամկետները: Առանց ծրագրի, նման է, որ կառավարությունը հույսը դնելու է ԱԱԾ-ի հավերժ էնտուզիազմի ու անաչառության վրա, որի շնորհիվ ժողովուրդը ուրախանալու է բազմաթիվ բացահայտումներով, ու պրծ… Թե ինչքան բացահայտեցին ու ինչքան մնաց, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, մենակ գիտի ԱԱԾ-ն, որը ըստ ենթադրությունների ու հավատալիքների բացարձակ զերծ է կոռուպցիայից ու այդպես էլ մնալու է մինչև աշխահի վերջը:


Հոպար, սենց ցանկությունները անպատասխան երբեք չեն մնում։ Խնդրեմ, կարաս Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի գրած Հակակոռուպցիոն Ռազմավարությունը կարդաս, իրա Միջոցառումների ծրագրով։ Հարյուր էջ վրա, շատ մանրամասն, համակարգված, թվերով, ինստտուցիոնալ ռազմավարություն ա։ Նույնիսկ Հակակոռուպցիոն խորհուրդ կար, որը աավոտից իրիկուն, էս ռազմավարությունը կյանքի էր կոչում, ու որի նախագահն էր Մուկը, անդամ էր Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, դուք ուզում եք, որ ձեզ հավայի խաբեն, դուք պրոբլեմ չունեք, տենց խաբողներ միշտ էլ կլինեն իշխանության։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.06.2018), Արշակ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խաղի կանոնները փոխենք, ձևակերպենք, որ ուղերձի ենք սպասում, ես էլ դրան սպասեմ:
> 
> Բայց Սահմանադրության մեջ սևով սպիտակի վրա գրած ա, որ պիտի կառավարության ծրագիր լինի:
> 
> Ուղերձի համար էս 45 էջը չերեզչուր շատ ա: Ծրագրի համար՝ անկախ էջերի քանակից, թույլ ա: Նենց որ չէ, եղբայր, ոչ դու ես ուզածդ ստացել, ոչ ես:


Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էլ էի սպասում, որ պիտի առավելագույնը մի հինգ էջ լինի։ Բայց դե, դա շատ փիս fuck you կլիներ ԱԺ-ին։ Չնայած հասնում էր։ 

Իսկ ես սպասում եմ, որ խորհրդարանական կառավարման ամրապնդման ու տրադիցիների ձևավորման հետ միասին էս Ծրագիր ֆուֆլոն մեջտեղից դուրս կգա։ Ընտրությունները հաղթելուց հետո, ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն ունենալուց ու կառավարություն ձևավորելուց հետո, ծրագիր գրել ու ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնության ձայն ստանալը աբսուրդ ա, քաղաքական ոչ մի տրամաբանության չի ենթարկվում։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (10.06.2018), Գաղթական (10.06.2018), Ծլնգ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ ջան, էս երկու էջ ա զռռում եմ՝ «fuck you!» էր սա․ թե՛ ծրագիրը, թե՛ քննարկումը խորհրդարանում․․․ ո՞վ ա էշի տեղ դնում 
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ին վերջնական փորձում են քանդել, ցեխը կոխել հանել, դրանք էլ իրենք իրենց երկու ոտքով բոլոր թակարդների մեջ ընկնում են։ ՀՀԿ-ին քանդելը իմ սրտով էլ ա շատ, բայց ափսոս ա, որ քաղաքական գործընթացների էռոզիա է տեղի ունենում։ Ըստ իս, երկու էջանոց մեսիջներ պիտի ներկայացնեին, ու քննարկումների ժամանակ Տրիբունի ասածով բացատրեին, որ սա ձեր իմացած անհեթեթ բիզնես պլանը չի, ու որ հաշվետվությունը լինելու է ըստ կատարած գործի, ոչ թե խոստումների։


Քաղաքական էռոզիա չի, էս ա ժամանակի թելադրանքը, ու ուրիշ վարյանտ չկա։ ԱԺ-ն իրա էս որակով արժանի ա մենակ նաստացման։ Ու մենակ ՀՀԿ-ն չէ, ԲՀԿ-ն էլ վրից, տո ՀՅԴ-ն էլ էն կողմից։ Մեֆը ճիշտ ա ասում, էսօր փաստորեն Նիկոլը մնացել ա նույն ընդդիմադիրը, բայց վարչապետի պաշտոնում։ Բայց ի՞նչ անի, եթե Աժ-ում նախիր ա նստած, որը ոչ մի կերպ մանդատից ու անձեռմխելիությունից չի ուզում հրաժարվի։ 

Ինչորիս ա, արտահերթը պարտադիր ա, ու ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե հենց էտ ա, էլի։ Դու կառավարությունից տեխնիկական առաջադրանք ես սպասում, ես՝ ուղերձ։ Դրա համար էլ իրար չենք հասկանում։ 
> 
> Իսկ ես սպասում եմ, նախընտրական հետաքրքիր ծրագրեր, գրագետ մարդիկ ու արդար պայքար։ Դրանից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը առանց ծարգրի էլ լավ կաշխատի։


Ապեր, առանց ծրագրի էս աշխարհում ոչ մի ծոբաբողկ էլ չի աշխատել ու չի աշխատելու: «Գրագետ ու արդար մարդիկ» առանց ծրագրի երկիրը միշտ կպահեն որպես միապետություն, որտեղ միապետը հավերժ միակ փորձառու, ամենագրագետ ու ամենաարդար մարդն է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, առանց ծրագրի էս աշխարհում ոչ մի ծոբաբողկ էլ չի աշխատել ու չի աշխատելու: «Գրագետ ու արդար մարդիկ» առանց ծրագրի երկիրը միշտ կպահեն որպես միապետություն, որտեղ միապետը հավերժ միակ փորձառու, ամենագրագետ ու ամենաարդար մարդն է:


ԻՆձ թվում ա, մենք ընկել ենք ծրագիր բառի հետևից։ Ոնց տեսնում ես, ես էլ եմ գրել, որ սպաում եմ հետաքրիր նախընտրական ծրագիր։ Նենց չի, որ ես չեմ սիրում ծրագրերը, կամ ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ իրանց։ Սաղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե ինչ ենք ուզում դրա տակ տեսնել, երբ, ինչից հետո կամ առաջ․․․․ 

Թե չէ, ծրագրեր հենց նույն միապետներն էլ են գրում, պրիտոմ սաղից լավ։ Սերժիկի ծրագրերը վկա։ Իսկ Պուտինի ծրագրերը, հորս արև, աշխարհի ամենալավ գրված ծրագրերն են։  Բայց, օրինակ Մերկելի կառավարությունը ընտրվելուց հետո ծրագիր չի գրում, քանի որ դեբիլություն ա ծրագիր գրել ու մտնել պառլամենտ էն բանից հետո, երբ հենց նոր քո կուսակցությունը իրա ծրագրով հաղթել ա ընտրությունները, ու պառլամենտը քեզ ընտրել ա վարչապետ։

----------

Գաղթական (10.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Աչքիս բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ենք ասում, բայց ընկել ենք ձևակերպումների հետևից․․․ վոբշըմ էդ ծրագիրը դավայ դասվիդանյա ա պետք անել․․․ միակ իմաստը դրա մեջ որ տեսնում եմ, դա սահմանադրական ճգնաժամերի հարթելու մեջ ա՝ որպես ԱԺ-ն ցրելու միջոց։ Բայց դե դա էլ անտաղանդ սահմանադրությունից ա, ոչ թե ծրագրի գաղափարի թույն լինելուց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ծրագիրն անիմաստ ա, եթե չկա դրա քննարկում-ուղղումն-ընդունում պրոցոսը.... այսինքնս, եթե էդ պրոցեսը չկա, չես իմանա ծրագիրդ ինչքանով ա լավ, ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում հասարակաւթյան պահանջներին... 

հիմա, եթե չանցնի, էլի դուրս ենք գալու փողո՞ց...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որևէ մեկդ լինք կտա՞ք էդ ծրագրի։ Ես մի քիչ գուգլեցի, բայց բան չգտա։ Թե չէ Նիկոլի սիրուն-սիրուն ելույթները ոչ մեկիս պետք չեն, եթե չկա ծրագիր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծրագիրն անիմաստ ա, եթե չկա դրա քննարկում-ուղղումն-ընդունում պրոցոսը.... այսինքնս, եթե էդ պրոցեսը չկա, չես իմանա ծրագիրդ ինչքանով ա լավ, ինչքանով ա համապատասխանում հասարակաւթյան պահանջներին... 
> 
> հիմա, եթե չանցնի, էլի դուրս ենք գալու փողո՞ց...


Սահմանադրությունը ծրագրի քննարկման-բարելավման գործընթաց չի նախատեսում։ Այսինքն քննարկումը կարող է միմիայն լինել ընտրել-չընտրել որոշման գալու սահմաններում, ոչ թե՝ «էսի լավը չէր, գնացեք մի հատ էլ փորձեք» ձևաչափով։ Իսկապես անկապություն ա ԱԺ-ի մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժից նշանակված կառավարություն հլը մի հատ էլ ծրագիր հաստատելու կարիք ունենա, յանի ինչի՞ պիտի քեզ կառավարություն դարձրած ԱԺ-ն չընտրի ծրագիրդ ու ինքն իրեն ցրի, աբսուրդ էլի։ Սահմանադրական լծակ լինելուց բացի (հենց էս տիպի պայմաններում, որ կառավարությունը մեծամասնության կողմից չի առաջադրվել, ու հնարավոր լինի ասել՝ չէ, մենք ավելի լավ է ցրվենք ու հենց հիմա նոր ընտրությունների գնանք, թեկուզ դառնանք ԱԺ-ում փոքրամասնությամբ ընդդիմություն, քան էս ծրագրով կառավարություն ունենանք) այս ծրագիր-մրագիրը լրիվ անհեթեթություն է։ Իսկ այդ սահմանադրական լծակն ծառայելն էլ սահմանադրության անկապությունից է, ոչ թե ծրագիր գաղափարի զլությունից, ինչպես արդեն ասել էի։

----------

Արշակ (10.06.2018), Տրիբուն (10.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Որևէ մեկդ լինք կտա՞ք էդ ծրագրի։ Ես մի քիչ գուգլեցի, բայց բան չգտա։ Թե չէ Նիկոլի սիրուն-սիրուն ելույթները ոչ մեկիս պետք չեն, եթե չկա ծրագիր։


Տարբեր ԶԼՄ-ները տեղաղդրել էին, օրինակ առավոտը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբեր ԶԼՄ-ները տեղաղդրել էին, օրինակ առավոտը։


Շնորհակալ եմ։
Էս մասը դզեց․ «Հայաստանում ապրելու և ստեղծագործելու պայմաններ ստեղծել երիտասարդ գիտնականների համար, Հայաստանի զարգացման ծրագրերում ներգրավել արտասահմանում գտնվող հայ գիտնականներին»:
Մնում ա տեսնենք՝ ոնց են անում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սահմանադրությունը ծրագրի քննարկման-բարելավման գործընթաց չի նախատեսում։ Այսինքն քննարկումը կարող է միմիայն լինել ընտրել-չընտրել որոշման գալու սահմաններում, ոչ թե՝ «էսի լավը չէր, գնացեք մի հատ էլ փորձեք» ձևաչափով։ Իսկապես անկապություն ա ԱԺ-ի մեծամասնություն ունեցող ուժից նշանակված կառավարություն հլը մի հատ էլ ծրագիր հաստատելու կարիք ունենա, յանի ինչի՞ պիտի քեզ կառավարություն դարձրած ԱԺ-ն չընտրի ծրագիրդ ու ինքն իրեն ցրի, աբսուրդ էլի։ Սահմանադրական լծակ լինելուց բացի (հենց էս տիպի պայմաններում, որ կառավարությունը մեծամասնության կողմից չի առաջադրվել, ու հնարավոր լինի ասել՝ չէ, մենք ավելի լավ է ցրվենք ու հենց հիմա նոր ընտրությունների գնանք, թեկուզ դառնանք ԱԺ-ում փոքրամասնությամբ ընդդիմություն, քան էս ծրագրով կառավարություն ունենանք) այս ծրագիր-մրագիրը լրիվ անհեթեթություն է։ Իսկ այդ սահմանադրական լծակն ծառայելն էլ սահմանադրության անկապությունից է, ոչ թե ծրագիր գաղափարի զլությունից, ինչպես արդեն ասել էի։


Չգիտեի, որ փոփոխություն չեն կարա մտցնեն... բայզդե, եթե անգամ քննարկում չի լինում արդեն քվեարկել/չքվեարկելը անիմաստ ա...

----------

Ծլնգ (10.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեի, որ փոփոխություն չեն կարա մտցնեն... բայզդե, եթե անգամ քննարկում չի լինում արդեն քվեարկել/չքվեարկելը անիմաստ ա...


Մեֆ, դու ոնց որ էս երկրից չլինես  :LOL: 

Ապեր, ծրագրը հրապարակվել ա հունիս մեկին ու բաց ա եղել հանրային քննարկումների համար, իսկ հունիս 7-ին մի ամբող օր քննարկվել ա ԱԺ-ում, վերջում էլ քվերակությունով հաստատվել ա։ Քննարկումն էլ շատ էրոտիկ էր, վերջում էլ hardcore. 

Ուրիշ ի՞նչ քննարկում ես դու ակնկալում, ապեր։

Հ․Գ․ Ի միջի այլոց, քննարկման ընթացքում փոփոխություններ կարող են մտցնել ծրագրում։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հ․Գ․ Ի միջի այլոց, քննարկման ընթացքում փոփոխություններ կարող են մտցնել ծրագրում։


Հը՞ն, էդ ո՞նց... իմ հասկանալով ծրագրի մեջ փոփոխությունը պիտի կառավարության նիստով լինի, էդ քննարկման ընթացքում մի հատ էլ զուգահեռ կառավարության նիստ են գումարելու, որ պահանջած փոփոխությունները հաստատեն ու նորից ներկայացնեն ԱԺ? Իմ պատկերացմամբ այդ ծրագիրը գրվում ա ԱԺ-ի բոլոր ուժերի հետ խորհրդակցությունների հիման վրա, ու դրա քննարկումն ու հաստատում-պեչատումը դառնում է լրիվ ֆորմալություն։ Բայց դե մեր մոտ ԱԺ-ն պոռնոգրաֆիայի ստուդիայա. իրար դեմքին թռնել, մեկը մյուսից աչյոտ պահանջել, տնփեսա, բան... երկրի ծաղրածուների հացը կտրում են, մի խոսքով՝ մենաշնորհը ձեռքները վերցնելով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հը՞ն, էդ ո՞նց... իմ հասկանալով ծրագրի մեջ փոփոխությունը պիտի կառավարության նիստով լինի, էդ քննարկման ընթացքում մի հատ էլ զուգահեռ կառավարության նիստ են գումարելու, որ պահանջած փոփոխությունները հաստատեն ու նորից ներկայացնեն ԱԺ? Իմ պատկերացմամբ այդ ծրագիրը գրվում ա ԱԺ-ի բոլոր ուժերի հետ խորհրդակցությունների հիման վրա, ու դրա քննարկումն ու հաստատում-պեչատումը դառնում է լրիվ ֆորմալություն։ Բայց դե մեր մոտ ԱԺ-ն պոռնոգրաֆիայի ստուդիայա. իրար դեմքին թռնել, մեկը մյուսից աչյոտ պահանջել, տնփեսա, բան... երկրի ծաղրածուների հացը կտրում են, մի խոսքով՝ մենաշնորհը ձեռքները վերցնելով։


Չէ, քանի որ ինքը իրավական ակտ չի, օրենք չի, ենթաօրենսդրական ակտ չի, ընթացքում կարան ինչպես բովանդակային, այնպես էլ խմբագրական փոփոխություններ անել։ ԱԺ-ն կարա ընդունի, ու քննարկման ժամանակ ասի, հետո եթե կարաք էս երկու բանը փոխեք, նոր վերջնական տեսքով հրապարակեք, կամ ընդմիջման ժամանակ էս երկու բանը սենց գրեք, և այլն։ 

Էս ա էլի իմ ասածը, որ սա ընդամենը վստահության քվեյա, ու սպասել, որ տենց մանրամասն պիտի սաղ մեջ քննարկված լիներ, աբսուրդ ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (11.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ավելին, իմ համար նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգում, երբ կա հաշվետվողականության ու պատասխանտվության գործող մեխանիզմ, մանրամասն ծրագիրը լրիվ ախմախություն ա։ Ընտրվածը պատասխանատույա իրա նախընտարական ծրագրի ու խոստումներ համար։ 

Էս մանրամասն ծրագրերը կարային իմաստ ունենային Մուկ, Տիգրան Սարգասյան, Ժիլետ ․․․ չընտրված ու առանց պատասխանատվության համակարգերում։ Երբ դու ընտրողին որևէ կերպ հաշվետու չես, ապա պետք են սենց մանրամասն, շուշաթղթած, պլպստան ծրագրեր, որ տպավորություն ստեղծեն, թե գործ ենք անում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, քանի որ ինքը իրավական ակտ չի, օրենք չի, ենթաօրենսդրական ակտ չի, ընթացքում կարան ինչպես բովանդակային, այնպես էլ խմբագրական փոփոխություններ անել։ ԱԺ-ն կարա ընդունի, ու քննարկման ժամանակ ասի, հետո եթե կարաք էս երկու բանը փոխեք, նոր վերջնական տեսքով հրապարակեք, կամ ընդմիջման ժամանակ էս երկու բանը սենց գրեք, և այլն։ 
> 
> Էս ա էլի իմ ասածը, որ սա ընդամենը վստահության քվեյա, ու սպասել, որ տենց մանրամասն պիտի սաղ մեջ քննարկված լիներ, աբսուրդ ա։


Եթե էս քո ասելով ա լինում, սա վստահության քվե չի, այլ զուգարանի թուղթ ա.... ժամանակավաճառություն... այդ քննարկումները նախօրոք չե՞ն կարում անել, որ գա ԱԺ, միանգամից պեչատը դնեն անցնեն ավելի կարևոր օրենսդրական գործերի։ Ու ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ սենց փոփոխություններ մտցնելու հնարավորություն լինի, բայց հավես չունեմ ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգերի մեջ հիմա խորանամ։ Ամեն դեպքում ոնց նայում ենք՝ ժամանակի վատնում ա բոլոր ներգրավվածների համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե էս քո ասելով ա լինում, սա վստահության քվե չի, այլ զուգարանի թուղթ ա.... ժամանակավաճառություն... այդ քննարկումները նախօրոք չե՞ն կարում անել, որ գա ԱԺ, միանգամից պեչատը դնեն անցնեն ավելի կարևոր օրենսդրական գործերի։ Ու ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ սենց փոփոխություններ մտցնելու հնարավորություն լինի, բայց հավես չունեմ ԱԺ-ի կանոնակարգերի մեջ հիմա խորանամ։ Ամեն դեպքում ոնց նայում ենք՝ ժամանակի վատնում ա բոլոր ներգրավվածների համար։


Դու փաստորեն ԱԺ էտ նիստը մանրմասն չես էլ նայել  :LOL: 

Ու ես մեռա ասելով, որ հավայի ու անիմաստ պրոցես ա, իսկ դուք վիզ դրած գիտական մանրամասներ եք մեջը ման գալիս։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ավելին, իմ համար նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգում, երբ կա հաշվետվողականության ու պատասխանտվության գործող մեխանիզմ, մանրամասն ծրագիրը լրիվ ախմախություն ա։ Ընտրվածը պատասխանատույա իրա նախընտարական ծրագրի ու խոստումներ համար։ 
> 
> Էս մանրամասն ծրագրերը կարային իմաստ ունենային Մուկ, Տիգրան Սարգասյան, Ժիլետ ․․․ չընտրված ու առանց պատասխանատվության համակարգերում։ Երբ դու ընտրողին որևէ կերպ հաշվետու չես, ապա պետք են սենց մանրամասն, շուշաթղթած, պլպստան ծրագրեր, որ տպավորություն ստեղծեն, թե գործ ենք անում։


Մանրամասն թվերով ծրագրերի տեսանկյունից հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց ընդհանուր տեսլական ու հնարավոր մեխանիզմներով ծրագիր պետք է ունենալ գոնե ինքդ քեզ համար ճանապարհային քարտեզ որպես։ Թե չէ դառնում ա բարդակ, կառավարության ամեն մի օղակ վերմակը դեպի իրեն է ձգում իր action plan-երի հիման վրա, ու համակարգված կառավարության գործունեություն չի ստացվում։ Էլի, իմ նեղ հասկանալով թե ծրագիրն ինչ ա։ Թող էլի չհրապարակեն, բայց բառադի «հեղափոխական տեմպերով տուրիստական դրախտ ենք դառնալու» տիպի մտածելակերպը զառանցանք ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու փաստորեն ԱԺ էտ նիստը մանրմասն չես էլ նայել


ես հո պատգամավոր չեմ էդքան անկապ ժամանկս վատնեմ  :LOL: 



> Ու ես մեռա ասելով, որ հավայի ու անիմաստ պրոցես ա, իսկ դուք վիզ դրած գիտական մանրամասներ եք մեջը ման գալիս։


Մի քիչ տարբեր բաների մասին էինք խոսում։ Իմ նախընտրածը կլիներ, որ Նիկոլ ենք high road բռնեին ու հրապարակեին գրագետ գրված ճանապարհային քարտեզ, ոչ թե կծոցիներով ու հեղափոխական բոցաշնչով գրված զուգարանի թուղթ ներկայացնեին թե՛ հանրության դատին, և թե՛ ԱԺ, վրեն էլ խառը չափալախաբաժանում կազմակերպեին ԱԺ-ում։ Ժողովրդին կրթել է պետք կարգին պառլամենտական գործընթացների մասին, իսկ սրանց արածները երկու կողմից էլ կրկես էր... խի՞, էլի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մանրամասն թվերով ծրագրերի տեսանկյունից հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց ընդհանուր տեսլական ու հնարավոր մեխանիզմներով ծրագիր պետք է ունենալ գոնե ինքդ քեզ համար ճանապարհային քարտեզ որպես։ Թե չէ դառնում ա բարդակ, կառավարության ամեն մի օղակ վերմակը դեպի իրեն է ձգում իր action plan-երի հիման վրա, ու համակարգված կառավարության գործունեություն չի ստացվում։ Էլի, իմ նեղ հասկանալով թե ծրագիրն ինչ ա։ Թող էլի չհրապարակեն, բայց բառադի «հեղափոխական տեմպերով տուրիստական դրախտ ենք դառնալու» տիպի մտածելակերպը զառանցանք ա։


Չէ, Ծլնգ, ներող ․․․ էս շատ պրիմիտիվ մոտեցում ա կառավարության գործունեությանը։ 

Պառլամենտական համակարգերում գործում ա սենց կոչված cabinet collective responsibility: Մեծամասնության կառավարությունը կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում էն ծրագրի համար, որի համար իրան ընտրել են։ Էտ ծրագիրը մարմասն ա եղել, թվերով, ուղենիշերով, միջոցառումների ցանկով, նկարներով, զարդաքանդակներով, թե եղել ա չորս տեղ ու մեջը գրած ա եղել, վաղը սաղով թռնում ենք Մարս, էական չի ․․․․ էտ ծրագրով իրանք ընտրվել են, կազմել են կառավարություն ու առաջնորդվելու են։ Եթե մի բան նենց չի լինում, էտ ժամանակ պատլամենտը կարող ա նախաձեռնի vote of no confidence, ու ասի, դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ Կամ, եթե ընթացքում կառավարությունը որոաշկի ռադիկալ փոփոխություններ ա ուզում իրականացնի, ասենք կուտակային թոշակային համակարգ ա ուզում ներդնի, որը իրա նախընտրականում չի եղել, ու որի նկատմամբ ընտրողների վերաբերմունքը կասկածելի ա, էտ ժամանակ կառավարությունը ինքը կարա կոնկրետ էտ ծրարով մտնի պառլամենտ ու ասի, որ իրան պետք ա vote of confidence: 

Բայց ընտրվելուց հետո կառավարությանը մի հատ էլ կանչել ասել, արի ծրագիր գրի, աբսուրդ ա էլի եմ կրկնում։ Ու կառավարման համակարգերում, տենց բան չկա, որ մարդա վերմակը իրա վրա քաշի, քանի որ սաղ պատասխանատու են նրա համար, ինչի համար ընտրվել են։ Դրա համար ա Նիկոլը վիզ դրած կրկնում, որ ինքը ժողովդրի թեկնածու ա, քանի որ ԱԺ-ում ինքը փաստացի ընտրված չի։ 

Իսկ «հեղափոխական տեմպերով տուրիստական դրախտ ենք դառնալու»-ն զառանցանք չի, դա էսօրվա փաստացի չընտրված ու հեղափոխությամբ կառավարությունը ստանձնած քաղաքական ուժի մեսիջն ա։ Կարաս չհավանես ու մանրամասներ պահանջես էս կես տարվա համար, քո գործն ա, բայց քո պահանջն ավելի ուժեղ զառանցանք կլինի, քան իրանց կես-տողը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ տարբեր բաների մասին էինք խոսում։ Իմ նախընտրածը կլիներ, որ Նիկոլ ենք high road բռնեին ու հրապարակեին գրագետ գրված ճանապարհային քարտեզ․․․․։


Պրոֆեսոր, տենց ծրագրեր գրելու համար մի տարի ժամանակ ա պետք, ոչ թե երեք շաբաթ։ 

Բայց, դու էլ կարաս բռնես Վիշապի ձեռքը ու գնաս Մկան ու Տիգրան Սարգսյանի շատ մանրամասն ծրագերը կադաս։ Շանտղեքն էնքան լավ են գրել, որ կադում եմ շռում եմ տակս, հորս արև։ Բայց ում են պետք տենց ծրագերը, որոնց գրողները մի գրամ հաշետու չեն։ 

Ինձ տուր կես էջի վրա տաս կետանոց ծարգիր, բայց լիարժեք պատասխանատվություն ու հաշվետվողականություն, թքած կունենամ հազար հատ ակադեմիական ծրագրի վրա, որի գրողը հաշվետու չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու ոնց որ էս երկրից չլինես 
> 
> Ապեր, ծրագրը հրապարակվել ա հունիս մեկին ու բաց ա եղել հանրային քննարկումների համար, իսկ հունիս 7-ին մի ամբող օր քննարկվել ա ԱԺ-ում, վերջում էլ քվերակությունով հաստատվել ա։ Քննարկումն էլ շատ էրոտիկ էր, վերջում էլ hardcore. 
> 
> Ուրիշ ի՞նչ քննարկում ես դու ակնկալում, ապեր։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ի միջի այլոց, քննարկման ընթացքում փոփոխություններ կարող են մտցնել ծրագրում։


Ես ԱԺ քննարկումները նկատի ունեի, ... 

ապեր շատ բան եմ բաց թողել... հետևներից չեմ հասցնում

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժիկին ոչ մեկը շլանգի տեղ չէր դնում: Նիկոլի Մոսկվա գնալը էսօր Վեստին առավոտից երեք անգամ անոնս արեց: Սենց ա լինում, եթե դու ինքնասիրություն ունես, քեզ կհարգեն: Եթե անինքնասեր ղումրբազ ես, տենց էլ հետդ կվերաբերվեն: 

Пашинян приедет в Москву на открытие чемпионата мира по футболу 
https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3027030

Песков о встрече Путина с Пашиняном: ждем на футбол
https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3027004

----------

Mephistopheles (11.06.2018), Գաղթական (11.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, Ծլնգ, ներող ․․․ էս շատ պրիմիտիվ մոտեցում ա կառավարության գործունեությանը։ 
> 
> Պառլամենտական համակարգերում գործում ա սենց կոչված cabinet collective responsibility: Մեծամասնության կառավարությունը կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում էն ծրագրի համար, որի համար իրան ընտրել են։ Էտ ծրագիրը մարմասն ա եղել, թվերով, ուղենիշերով, միջոցառումների ցանկով, նկարներով, զարդաքանդակներով, թե եղել ա չորս տեղ ու մեջը գրած ա եղել, վաղը սաղով թռնում ենք Մարս, էական չի ․․․․ էտ ծրագրով իրանք ընտրվել են, կազմել են կառավարություն ու առաջնորդվելու են։ Եթե մի բան նենց չի լինում, էտ ժամանակ պատլամենտը կարող ա նախաձեռնի vote of no confidence, ու ասի, դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ Կամ, եթե ընթացքում կառավարությունը որոաշկի ռադիկալ փոփոխություններ ա ուզում իրականացնի, ասենք կուտակային թոշակային համակարգ ա ուզում ներդնի, որը իրա նախընտրականում չի եղել, ու որի նկատմամբ ընտրողների վերաբերմունքը կասկածելի ա, էտ ժամանակ կառավարությունը ինքը կարա կոնկրետ էտ ծրարով մտնի պառլամենտ ու ասի, որ իրան պետք ա vote of confidence: 
> 
> Բայց ընտրվելուց հետո կառավարությանը մի հատ էլ կանչել ասել, արի ծրագիր գրի, աբսուրդ ա էլի եմ կրկնում։ Ու կառավարման համակարգերում, տենց բան չկա, որ մարդա վերմակը իրա վրա քաշի, քանի որ սաղ պատասխանատու են նրա համար, ինչի համար ընտրվել են։ Դրա համար ա Նիկոլը վիզ դրած կրկնում, որ ինքը ժողովդրի թեկնածու ա, քանի որ ԱԺ-ում ինքը փաստացի ընտրված չի։ 
> 
> Իսկ «հեղափոխական տեմպերով տուրիստական դրախտ ենք դառնալու»-ն զառանցանք չի, դա էսօրվա փաստացի չընտրված ու հեղափոխությամբ կառավարությունը ստանձնած քաղաքական ուժի մեսիջն ա։ Կարաս չհավանես ու մանրամասներ պահանջես էս կես տարվա համար, քո գործն ա, բայց քո պահանջն ավելի ուժեղ զառանցանք կլինի, քան իրանց կես-տողը։


Այ Տրիբուն ջան, չես հասկանում ինչ եմ ասում... ես էլ արդեն մի 10 անգամ ասեցի, որ ծրագրի հաստատումը աբսուրդ ա։ Իսկ քո ասած cabinet collective responsibility կլիներ եթե նախընտրական ծրագիր լիներ, ինչը այս կառավարության պարագայում չկար։ Սրանք երեկ փողոցից այսօր կառավարության շենք եկած թիմ են, ու ոչ մի collective responsibility էլ չկա, ու կառավարման վստահություն էլ դեռ իրենց նկատմամբ չկա։ Դրա համար էլ մեկը ես կուզեի մի քիչ ավելի գրագետ գրված ծրագիր, ոչ թե թվեր-արձան-աբլիգացիա, այլ կոնկրետ լեզվով նորմալ ուղերձներ, որը ինձ թույլ է տալիս տեսնել թիմային աշխատանք ու քո ասած collective responsibility, որը ես իրենց ծրագրում չեմ տեսնում ու ոչ մի բանում դեռ չեմ տեսնում... կառավարության նիստերն էլ են փախած շոուներ։

Հա, թող էլի ժողովրդի վարչապետ լինի, բան չասեցի։ Բայց վախտն ա արդեն դուխով հեղափոխականությունը վերածել կոնստրուկտիվ կառավարման։

----------

Վիշապ (11.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պրոֆեսոր, տենց ծրագրեր գրելու համար մի տարի ժամանակ ա պետք, ոչ թե երեք շաբաթ։ 
> 
> Բայց, դու էլ կարաս բռնես Վիշապի ձեռքը ու գնաս Մկան ու Տիգրան Սարգսյանի շատ մանրամասն ծրագերը կադաս։ Շանտղեքն էնքան լավ են գրել, որ կադում եմ շռում եմ տակս, հորս արև։ Բայց ում են պետք տենց ծրագերը, որոնց գրողները մի գրամ հաշետու չեն։ 
> 
> Ինձ տուր կես էջի վրա տաս կետանոց ծարգիր, բայց լիարժեք պատասխանատվություն ու հաշվետվողականություն, թքած կունենամ հազար հատ ակադեմիական ծրագրի վրա, որի գրողը հաշվետու չի։


Մարդ ասում ա նստի երկու գիշերվա մեջ սրանց ծրագիրը նորմալ լեզվով ծրագիր սարքի դնի ակումբ, որ տեսնեն թե ծրագիրը ինչ ա...

Հա, ես էլ եմ 10 կետանոց ծրագիր ուզում, ոչ թե հեղափոխական բողկ ու սամիթ, իմ ամբողջ ասածն էլ դա էր, որ սրանց ծրագիրը «տեսաք, ձեզ կզցրինք, հիմա ձեր սաղիդ մի հատ էլ տփելու ենք, ու վրեքներդ պարելով սուպեր տեխնոլոգիական լոբու բույս աճեցնենք, որ դառնալու ա աշխարհով մեկ թնդացող տուրիզմի խթան, բերքն էլ բաժանելու ենք ժողովրդին, ում կենսամակարդակը զաշկալիտ ա անելու» զուգարանի թուղթ էր։ Չնայած եթե մարդիկ սա կարդում են ու ծափ են տալիս, ով եմ ես որ ուրիշ բան ուզենամ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.06.2018), Վիշապ (11.06.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ժամանակ ու զահլա չունեմ երկար-բարակ սաղ հոդվածները վերլուծելու, բայց օրինակ կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հոդվածը մի երկու բառով առաջարկում է ինչ-որ անորոշ հակակոռուպցիոն մարմնի ստեղծում ու մեկ էլ թափանցիկություն, փաստերի հասարակայնացում ու կոռուպցիոներների խայտառակում: Բալամ, հակակոռուպցիոն մոնիտորինգ, խորհուրդ-մորհուրդ ՀՀ-ում վայթե 10 տարուց ավել ա կար: Լրատվամիջոցներով օլիգարխները հա էլ «խայտառակվում էին», կոռուպցիան նվազել է՞ր:
Փոխարենը կարելի էր կոռուպցիոն հանցագործությունները հռչակել պետության անվտանգությանն ու կայունությանն ուղղված սպառնալիք, ու վերանայել կոռուպցիոն հանցագործությունների հատկանիշներով նկարագրված ՔՕ հոդվածները, նախագիծ ներկայացնել ԱԺ որոշ հոդվածները մանսրամասնեցնելու ու պատժամիջոցները խստացնելու, գոնե էդքանը: Էդ ՔՕ հոդվա՚ծները ես որ կարդում եմ, ուզում եմ դառնալ կոռուպցիոներ :Ճ Չեմ խորանում ԱԱԾ-ի գործառույթների ու պատրականությունների վերանայման ու ԱԱԾ-ի վերահսկողական մեխանիզմների, ԱԱԾ-ի կառավարությունից անկախացնելու, ՀՀ-ում կանխիկով գործարքները նվազեցնելու, կամ քարտով գործարքները քաջալերելու, ֆինանսական հոսքերի էլեկտրոնային վերահսկողության, հարկերի մոնիտորինգի ու պատմագրության, ու մնացած լիքը բաների մեջ, ժամանակ չկար էդքանն ուսումնասիրելու, թող գրեին պլանի մեջ որպես պլան՝ ուսումնասիրել, մշակել պլան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի որ հարմար թեմա չգտա ու քանի որ կարծում եմ՝ նոր կառավարության գործունեությունն ակտիվ քննարկվում ա առանձին թեմաներում, կարծում եմ՝ կարելի ա առանձին թեմա ունենալ կառավարության գործունեության մասին։ 

Իսկ գրառմանս նպատակը զուտ Մանե Թանդիլյանի հրաժարականի մասին հայտնելն էր։
Շշմելու բան ա էս սկզբունքայնությունը։ Մանեն երկու ոտով֊ձեռով աչքս մտավ, չնայած եթե հրաժարական չտար էլ, ու պարտադիրն անցներ, գուցե էլի ըմբռնումով մոտենայի։

----------

Ծլնգ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էս թեմայով Վարպետի գրառման տակ գրել էի, երբ անդրադարձել էր Արծվիկի հետ բանավեճին։
Երբ Արծվիկը որպես դեմ քվեարկելու փաստարկ նշում էր սեփական սկզբունքները, Նիկոլը հիշեցրեց, որ ժամանակին ինքն էլ ա դեմ եղել, ու եթե էսօր արդեն այլ հայացքով ա նույն բանին նայում, դա սեփական սկզբունքներին դեմ գնալ չի։
Ես էլ սկզբունքորեն Սիթիներից առևտուր չեմ անում, բայց արդեն 2 նոր տարի ոչ մի խանութում բացի իրանցից հաց չեմ ճարում։ Ու ստիպված առնում եմ։
Դա սկզբունքներին դեմ գնալ չի, դա նոր իրավիճակին համարժեք վարքի դրսևորում ա։

Իսկ մանդատը դնելուն խիստ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, որտև էդ մանդատը իրան լիքը մարդ ա տվել։

----------

Յոհաննես (12.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Վատ եմ վերաբերվում հրաժարականին։
Ու ընդհանրապես, ներկա պահին ոչ մի օրինագիծ, կառավարության ոչ մի գործողություն, որն ուղղված չի նախորդ 20 տարիների հանցագործ վարք ու բարքը կանխելուն, ու մարդկանց փոխհարաբերություններն, ու պետությունն ընդհանուր առմամբ, օրինական ռելսերի վրա դնելուն ինձ առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում։
Ինձ համար լրիվ օք ա, եթե ոչ մի քաղբանտարկյալ բանտերից չազատվի, ոչ մի օրենք չփոխվի, բայց բոլոր վաճառքի կետերը սկսեն հդմ տպել, քրեական տարրերը մեկուսացվեն հասարակությունից, հասարակության համար ընդունելի լինի անգամ մանր զանցանքների դեպքում ոստիկանություն դիմելը, կրթական համակարգից վերացվի կեղծ հայրենասիրական և կրոնական ագրեսիվ, խտրականություն սերմանող գաղափարները, հաշմանդամություն ունեցող մարդիկ լիարժեք ինտեգրվեն հասարակական կյանքին, վերացվի փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ խտրական վերաբերմունքը և այլն։
Մնացած հարցերի մասին արժի խոսել էս ամեն ինչը հուսալի հիմքերի վրա դնելուց հետո միայն։ Մի 3-4 տարի հետո։

----------

Տրիբուն (12.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Ներկա պահին, կառավարությանը ստիպել հրաժարվել մի բանից, որը նախորդ կառավարությունը ներմուծել էր բյուջեն ինչ-որ ձև լցնելու նպատակով, ու կանգնեցնել բյուջեի կատարողականը ձախողելու վտանգի առաջ, երբ նախկին հանցագործ իշխանությունը ատամները սրած դրան ա սպասում, էդքան էլ խելացի ու ազնիվ քայլ չի իմ կարծիքով։
Նույնը վերաբերվում ա նաև բանակի 1000 դրամներին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մանեի ամբողջ քաղաքական կարիերան հենց կուտակայինից ա սկսվել, ու ինքը կառավարությունում ներկայացնում էր մի ամբողջ շարժում ուզեր, թե չուզեր։ Ու կառավարությունը փորձում էր անցկացնել մի բան, որին դեմ ա իրա հետևում կանգնած ժողովուրդը։ Նիկոլը ոչ մի հիմնավոր փաստարկ չառաջարկեց, թե ինչու պիտի Մանեն իրա սկզբունքներից հրաժարվի, իսկ Մանեն ունի լիքը փաստարկներ, թե ինչու պետք ա դեմ լինել պարտադիրին, հետևաբար էստեղ էն հարցը չէր, որ պիտի սկզբունքները մի կողմ թողներ, այլ էն, որ պարտադիրի անցկացումը կոնկրետ խումբ մարդկանց շահերից ա բխում։ Ու եթե էս նոր կառավարությունը պիտի հերթով նախորդ կառավարության կերած քաքերը թողնի, որ շարունակվեն, ասի՝ ուրիշ ձև չկար, էլ հեղափոխության իմաստը ո՞րն էր։

Կուտակայինի մասով մի երկու բան ասեմ։ Ուրեմն Դանիայում էլ կա պարտադիր կուտակային, որը պարտադիր ա մենակ իրանց քաղաքացիների համար։ Որպես օտարերկրացի կարամ հրաժարվեմ, պահանջեմ, որ էդ գումարն իմ աշխատավարձի վրա ավելացվի, բայց 60% կհարկվի, եթե նման պահանջ ներկայացնեմ։ Ու ամենակարևորը. կուտակայինին գործատուն ա վճարում, այսինքն՝ ֆոնդին գնացող ամեն ամսվա գումարն իմ աշխատավարձից չի, առանձին գումար ա։ Ասենք օրինակ կարելի էր Հայաստանում էլ գործատուի վրա դնել բեռը, կարար նոր կառավարությունը դա աներ։ Կարար շարունակեր ոչ պարտադիրը։ Բայց չէ, Նիկոլն ինչ֊որ անհասկանալի պատճառներով ասում ա, որ անդառնալի ա։ 

Ես վախենամ՝ շուտով Նիկոլին ենք մերժելու։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պատճառներն անհասկանալի չեն, նախորդ իշխանություններն արդեն ներկայացրել են. պետությունը չի կարում թոշակ տա, պտի ամեն մարդ իրա համար հավաք, ինքն էլ պատրաստ ա էսօր եռակի ավել գումարով օգնել, որ վաղը ստիպված չլինի ամբողջ գումարը վճարել։

Իմ համար 1000 դրամներն ավելի անընդունելի են, քան կուտակայինը։ Կուտակայինը տնօրինող ֆոնդերին էսօր 1024 անգամ ավելի շատ եմ վստահում, քան ՊՆ-ին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արէա-ի հետ համաձայն եմ, էս կառավարության առաջնայնությունները լրիվ ուիշ պիտի լինեն։ 

Բայց, էս հրաժարականին լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։ Մարդը կարծիքի ու դիրքորոշման իրավունք ունի։ Երկու օր առաջ Ծլնգի հետ էինք զրուզում, որ պառլամենտական համակարգերում կա սենց ասած cabinet collective responsibility հասկացութություն։ 




> Cabinet collective responsibility, also known as collective ministerial responsibility, is a constitutional convention in Parliamentary systems that members of the cabinet must publicly support all governmental decisions made in Cabinet, even if they do not privately agree with them. 
> 
> If a member of the Cabinet wishes to openly object to a Cabinet decision then they are obliged to resign from their position in the Cabinet.


*Կառավարության կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն, կամ կոլեկտիվ նախարարական պատասխանատվություն* խորհրդարանական համակարգերում սահմանադրական սովորույթ է, որի համաձայն կառավարության անդամները պետք է հրապարակայնորեն աջակցեն կառավարության կողմից ընդունված բոլոր որոշումները, նույնիսկ եթե նրանք համաձայնում չեն դրանց հետ: 

Եթե Կառավարության անդամը ցանկանում է բացահայտ չհամաձայնվել կառավարության որոշուման հետ, ապա պարտավոր է հրաժարական ներկայացնել։

----------

Բիձա (10.09.2018), Վիշապ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․ Ասենք օրինակ կարելի էր Հայաստանում էլ գործատուի վրա դնել բեռը, կարար նոր կառավարությունը դա աներ։ Կարար շարունակեր ոչ պարտադիրը։ Բայց չէ, Նիկոլն ինչ֊որ անհասկանալի պատճառներով ասում ա, որ անդառնալի ա։ 
> 
> Ես վախենամ՝ շուտով Նիկոլին ենք մերժելու։


Առանց մանրամասներին ծանոթանալու թափով կարծիք ես հայտնում, Բյուր։ Կառավարությունը էս նոր որոշումով բեռի 75%-ը վերցնում ա իրա վրա։ Ասել է թե, 2.5-ը աշխատողնա փոխացնում կուտակային, 7.5 կառավարությունը։  


Գումարած, իրոք անդառնալի ա, ու պատճառները բավականին մանրամասն բացատրվել են, և արդեն ընդգրկվածների պահով, և արդեն հավաքված ու ստեղ ընդեղ ներդրված գումարի չափի պահով։  

էս էլ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար հիմնավորման լրիվ տեքստը․ 




> ՀԻՄՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ
> «ԿՈՒՏԱԿԱՅԻՆ ԿԵՆՍԱԹՈՇԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ» ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔՈՒՄ ԼՐԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐ ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԻ ԸՆԴՈՒՆՄԱՆ 
> 
> Իրավական ակտի ընդունման անհրաժեշտությունը
> «Կուտակային կենսաթոշակների մասին» ՀՀ օրենքը ընդունման օրվանից բարելավվել է շնորհիվ մի շարք փոփոխությունների, որոնց համար հիմք են ծառայել նաև հասարակության կողմից առաջ քաշված խնդիրներն ու դրանց լուծումները։ Այդ փոփոխությունների շարքում կարևոր է ընդգծել նաև ՀՀ Սահմանադրական դատարանի որոշման մեջ առկա դիրքորոշումները։
> 2018թ․ հուլիսի մեկից ուժի մեջ է մտնում պարտադիր կուտակային բաղադրիչը։ Համակարգի ամբողջական ներդրումը կարևոր է՝ հաշվի առնելով հետևյալ փաստերը՝
> 1.	Պարտադիր կուտակային համակարգի շահառուների գերակշիռ մասն արդեն իսկ ներառված է համակարգում և շահառուների միայն փոքր մասն է, որի ներառումը համակարգում նախատեսվում է հուլիսի 1-ից հետո:
> 2.	Այս պահի դրությամբ կուտակային ֆոնդերում հավաքված է 120 միլիարդ դրամ, որի 70 տոկոսը ներդրված է Հայաստանի տնտեսության մեջ:
> 3.	Կուտակային ֆոնդերի կառավարումն իրականացնում են այնպիսի ընկերություններ, որոնց հիմնադիրները աշխարհում հսկայական հեղինակություն վայելող և ահռելի, նույնիսկ Հայաստանի տարեկան ՀՆԱ-ն տասնյակ անգամներ գերազանցող կապիտալներ կառավարող ընկերություններ և Հայաստանում նրանց հետագա ճակատագիրը միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված գնահատական է լինելու Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անելու հուսալիության աստիճանին:  Մասնավորապես, Ֆրանսիական Ամունդին աշխարհում կառավարման ներքո ունի ավելի քան 1.5 տրլն եվրո (1-ինը Եվրոպայում, 10-րդը աշխարհում), ունի 37 երկրում գրասենյակներ և ավելի քան 100 մլն հաճախորդ ամբողջ աշխարհում (որից շուրջ 3000 ինստիտուցիոնալ ներդրողներ են): Ավստրիական «Ցե-Կվադրատ» ներդրումային ընկերությունը և գերմանական «Տալանքս Ասեթ Մենեջմենթ»-ը ամբողջ աշխարհում կառավարման ներքո ունեն ավելի քան 150 մլրդ ԱՄՆ դոլար: Տալանքսը գերմանական 3-րդ խոշորագույն ապահովագրական ընկերությունն է, դասվում է 10 խոշորագույն եվրոպական ապահովագրական ընկերությունների շարքին, գործում է աշխարհի ավելի 150 երկրներում, ունի A+ վարկանիշ Standard and Poor’s-ի կողմից տրված։
> ...

----------

Աթեիստ (12.06.2018), Արէա (12.06.2018), Ծլնգ (13.06.2018), Վիշապ (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առանց մանրամասներին ծանոթանալու թափով կարծիք ես հայտնում, Բյուր։ Կառավարությունը էս նոր որոշումով բեռի 75%-ը վերցնում ա իրա վրա։ Ասել է թե, 2.5-ը աշխատողնա փոխացնում կուտակային, 7.5 կառավարությունը։  
> 
> 
> Գումարած, իրոք անդառնալի ա, ու պատճառները բավականին մանրամասն բացատրվել են, և արդեն ընդգրկվածների պահով, և արդեն հավաքված ու ստեղ ընդեղ ներդրված գումարի չափի պահով։  
> 
> էս էլ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար հիմնավորման լրիվ տեքստը․


Էս հիմնավորումներին ծանոթ եմ։ Ասածս էն ա, որ ինչու՞ մնացած բեռն էլ գործատուի վրա չի դրվում։ Ի վերջո, տեղից էլ էնքան մեծ աշխատավարձ չստացող անձանց համար բավական մեծ հարված ա նույնիսկ էդ 2.5%֊ը։ Չգիտեմ, էս ամեն ինչին նայվում ա տնտեսության տեսանկյունից, միջազգային հեղինակությունից և այլնից, բայց անհատ քաղաքացին, որի համար ավելի լուրջ առաջնահերթություն ա իրա ընտանիքին կերակրելը, արհամարհվում ա։ Այ էդ չեմ հասկանում. ինչու՞ են գործատուները սենց սիրուն պլստում, երբ կարելի էր գործատուի վրա բեռ դնելով նենց անել, որ բոլորը գոհ լինեն (թերևս բացի գործատուից, բայց սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանում գործատուները լավ լկտիացած են, ու կարելի ա իրանց մի քիչ ճնշել)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս հիմնավորումներին ծանոթ եմ։ Ասածս էն ա, որ ինչու՞ մնացած բեռն էլ գործատուի վրա չի դրվում։ Ի վերջո, տեղից էլ էնքան մեծ աշխատավարձ չստացող անձանց համար բավական մեծ հարված ա նույնիսկ էդ 2.5%֊ը։ Չգիտեմ, էս ամեն ինչին նայվում ա տնտեսության տեսանկյունից, միջազգային հեղինակությունից և այլնից, բայց անհատ քաղաքացին, որի համար ավելի լուրջ առաջնահերթություն ա իրա ընտանիքին կերակրելը, արհամարհվում ա։ Այ էդ չեմ հասկանում. ինչու՞ են գործատուները սենց սիրուն պլստում, երբ կարելի էր գործատուի վրա բեռ դնելով նենց անել, որ բոլորը գոհ լինեն (թերևս բացի գործատուից, բայց սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Հայաստանում գործատուները լավ լկտիացած են, ու կարելի ա իրանց մի քիչ ճնշել)։


Կարան դնեն գործատուի վրա, բայց գործատուն էտքանով պակաս աշխատավարձ կտա, ու իտոգում կստացվի նույնը։ 

Իսկ ինչի՞ աշխատողը գոնե մասնակիորեն իր վրա չվերցնի իրա թոշակի պատասխանատվությունը ու սաղ կյանքը չմնա պետության հույսին: Հատկապես, երբ ռեալ ռիսկ կա, որ էս գործող համակարգի մի քիչ էլ մնալու պարագայում սաղ երկրով կարող ա բանկռոտ լինենք։

Հ․Գ․ Ի միջի այլոց, էս նոր համակարգը չի բացառում, որ մասնավոր ոլորտի գործատուն կարա քո տեղը փոխանցի։ Սաղ կախված ա քո ու գործատուի պայմանագրից։ Մեկը պիտի փոխանցի․ կարաս դու անես, կարա քո փոխարեն գործատուդ անի։ Կարա մտցնի աշխատավարձի մեջ, կարա էտ վճարածիդ չափով աշխատավարձդ բարձրացնի։ Կարճ ասած, նենց չի, որ 2.5 տոկոսով քո աշխատավարձը նաղ նվազում ա։

----------

Ծլնգ (13.06.2018), Վիշապ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա, մոռացա նաև ասեմ, որ նախատեսվում ա նաև, որ Եկամտային հարկը նվազեցնելու են։ Էս էն հարկն ա, որը միավորեց էն վախտվա եկամտահարկը ու 5% սոցվճարը, ու բարձրացավ։ Այսինքն, խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ մարդիկ նոր եկամտային հարկի տեսքվո վչարում էին համ եկմտահարկը, համ սոցվճարը, որը PAYE թոշակայինի համար էր, համ էլ էս նոր կուտակայինը։ Հիմա, եթե պետությունը իր վրայա վերցնում 7.5%-ը, եկամտային հարկն էլ նվազեցնում են, իտոգում քաղաքացին մայա կամ նույնիսկ շահած դուրս ա գալիս։

----------

Lion (13.06.2018), Mephistopheles (13.06.2018), Աթեիստ (12.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարան դնեն գործատուի վրա, բայց գործատուն էտքանով պակաս աշխատավարձ կտա, ու իտոգում կստացվի նույնը։ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչի՞ աշխատողը գոնե մասնակիորեն իր վրա չվերցնի իրա թոշակի պատասխանատվությունը ու սաղ կյանքը չմնա պետության հույսին: Հատկապես, երբ ռեալ ռիսկ կա, որ էս գործող համակարգի մի քիչ էլ մնալու պարագայում սաղ երկրով կարող ա բանկռոտ լինենք։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ի միջի այլոց, էս նոր համակարգը չի բացառում, որ մասնավոր ոլորտի գործատուն կարա քո տեղը փոխանցի։ Սաղ կախված ա քո ու գործատուի պայմանագրից։ Մեկը պիտի փոխանցի․ կարաս դու անես, կարա քո փոխարեն գործատուդ անի։ Կարա մտցնի աշխատավարձի մեջ, կարա էտ վճարածիդ չափով աշխատավարձդ բարձրացնի։ Կարճ ասած, նենց չի, որ 2.5 տոկոսով քո աշխատավարձը նաղ նվազում ա։


Նայի, ընդհանրապես կուտակային կենսաթոշակային համակարգին ես էլ եմ կողմ (կարծում եմ՝նույնիսկ Մանեն էլ ա կողմ)։ Բայց ստեղ իրականացման ձևն ա խնդիր առաջացնում։ Եթե գործատուն կարա կուտակայինի չափով աշխատավարձդ կրճատի, ուրեմն դու խնդիր ունես պետությանդ ներսում, որ գործատուն տենց ափաշքյարա բաներ կարա անի ու չպատժվի։ 

Իսկ եթե աշխատողն իրա վրա ա վերցնում կենսաթոշակի հարցը, ուրեմն չպիտի պարտադիր լինի։ Սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էս պետության հանդեպ չկա վստահություն։ Ու մեկը կարա ասի, որ ինքն իրա թոշակի ճարը կտեսնի։ Ու Մանեի պրոբլեմը ստեղ հենց էդ պարտադիրի հարցն ա ու էն, որ դեռ լիքը չլուծված հարցեր կան էս համակարգի հետ։ Իրա առաջարկն էր մի տարով հետաձգել։ Կարծում եմ՝Հայաստանի միջազգային վարկանիշը կարար մի տարի էլ սպասեր ու կարծում եմ ՝հնարավոր կլիներ էդ միջազգային ընկերություններին բացատրել, որ Հայաստանում վերջին ամիսներին լիքը բան ա փոխվել, ու պետք ա որոշ հարցեր կարգավորել։ Այ էդ ա ինձ անհանգստացնում, որ Նիկոլը տենց սղղցնելով անցկացրեց։ 




> Հա, մոռացա նաև ասեմ, որ նախատեսվում ա նաև, որ Եկամտային հարկը նվազեցնելու են։ Էս էն հարկն ա, որը միավորեց էն վախտվա եկամտահարկը ու 5% սոցվճարը, ու բարձրացավ։ Այսինքն, խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ մարդիկ նոր եկամտային հարկի տեսքվո վչարում էին համ եկմտահարկը, համ սոցվճարը, որը PAYE թոշակայինի համար էր, համ էլ էս նոր կուտակայինը։ Հիմա, եթե պետությունը իր վրայա վերցնում 7.5%-ը, եկամտային հարկն էլ նվազեցնում են, իտոգում քաղաքացին մայա կամ նույնիսկ շահած դուրս ա գալիս։


Բայց դեռ չեն նվազեցրել, չէ՞։ Ուրեմն ինչու՞ էս բոլորը միասին չանել ու բացատրել՝ ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք սրանից շահում եք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, կառավարության նիստը նայե՞լ եք։ Տեսե՞լ եք Նիկոլը Արծվիկ Մինասյանին ու Մանե Թանդիլյանին ինչ օրն ա գցում։ Ես էլ լինեի Մանեի տեղը, հրաժարական կտայի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քանի որ հարմար թեմա չգտա ու քանի որ կարծում եմ՝ նոր կառավարության գործունեությունն ակտիվ քննարկվում ա առանձին թեմաներում, կարծում եմ՝ կարելի ա առանձին թեմա ունենալ կառավարության գործունեության մասին։ 
> 
> Իսկ գրառմանս նպատակը զուտ Մանե Թանդիլյանի հրաժարականի մասին հայտնելն էր։
> Շշմելու բան ա էս սկզբունքայնությունը։ Մանեն երկու ոտով֊ձեռով աչքս մտավ, չնայած եթե հրաժարական չտար էլ, ու պարտադիրն անցներ, գուցե էլի ըմբռնումով մոտենայի։


Իսկ իմ աչքից երկու ոտով-ձեռով դուրս էլ չեկավ է՝ գլորվեց ժայռի ծայրից ընկավ։ Սրանով ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը քաղաքականության մեջ տեղ չունի՝ ճղճղ ընդդիմություն լինելուց զատ։ Ախր իր դիրքը լավագույնն էր, որ շարունակի իր տեսած բացասական կողմերը հետևողականորեն շտկել։ Իսկ ինքը նախընտրեց սկզբունքայնորեն դուռը շրխկացնել։ Ու այդ իրեն սատարած ժողովուրդը ըստ իս պիտի ասի՝ էս քեզ օգնինք, որ տեղ հասնես դու էլ մեզ օգնես, իսկ դու մի հատ բարդությունից հետո հելալ թռար, մեզ էլ քցիր։ Փողոցում ակցիաներ կարա կատարի Վալոդն ու Արուսն էլ, իսկ կառավարություն հասած Մանեները շատ չեն։

Մանեի տեղը լինեի վարչապետի հետ խորհրդակցելով ասուլիս կհրավիրեի, ու կասեի․
― Հա, ես էլ եմ դեմ եղել, ու այս համակարգը անկապություն ա, բայց չենք կարող արդեն ռելսերի վրա ընթացող գնացքի դեմը ծառ տապալել։ Ու ես շարունակաբար պայքարելու եմ, որ այդ համակարգը լավանա, ու որ ժողովուրդը հանձինս ինձ ունի լավագույն դերում իր շահերի լավագույն պաշտպանը։

Նիկոլն էլ ոչինչ չի սղցրել, այլ իր կառավարության վրա մի մեծ պատասխանատվություն է վերցրել՝ իմանալով, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ասելու՝ էհ մեր արածները բոլորը անում եք, էլ խի՞ էիք քննադատում, ժողովուրդն էլ ասելու ա՝ էհ ՀՀԿ-ի բոլոր արածները անում են, էլ խի՞ էինք հեղափոխություն անում։ Ու որ այս հարցը հլը շարունակաբար բաց ա լինելու, ու պիտի նորից ու նորից բարձրացվի ու կարկատան արվի, մինչև վերջում մի խելքը գլխին բան ստացվի։ Աշխարհում ոչ մի կուտակային համակարգ չկա, որ բացարձակ լավը լինի, իսկ մենք պահանջում ենք, որ մի ամսեկան հեղափախական կառավարությունը ահռելի հարկային բարեփոխումներով կուտակային համակարգի բացասական ազդեցությունները շտկի․․․ մի քիչ իրատես է պետք լինել, Բյուր ջան։

Իսկ ընդհանուր կառավարության առումով... հա՛, Տրիբունի հետ քննարկել էինq collective responsibility-ն, ու ասել էի, որ չունի այս կառավարությունը տենց բան, նիստերն էլ փախած շոուներ են։ Ու վերջին շոուն այդ երկուսն էլ ապացուցեց․ կառավարության մեջ դեմքեր կան, որ իրենց թվում ա ԱԺ-ում են, հետն էլ չեն կողմոնորոշվում՝ իրենք իշխանական կոալիցիայի մեջ են, թե՛ ընդդիմություն, ժողովրդի հետ են, թե՛ փախած սկզբունքայնության։ Կողքից էլ Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինելով մեկը Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկության մասին էշ-էշ տուֆտում ա։

Վոբշըմ տուֆտա ծրագիր գրած կառավարության վարք․․․

----------

Ուլուանա (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ի դեպ, կառավարության նիստը նայե՞լ եք։ Տեսե՞լ եք Նիկոլը Արծվիկ Մինասյանին ու Մանե Թանդիլյանին ինչ օրն ա գցում։ Ես էլ լինեի Մանեի տեղը, հրաժարական կտայի։


քիչ ա արել

----------

Mephistopheles (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ իմ աչքից երկու ոտով-ձեռով դուրս էլ չեկավ է՝ գլորվեց ժայռի ծայրից ընկավ։ Սրանով ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը քաղաքականության մեջ տեղ չունի՝ ճղճղ ընդդիմություն լինելուց զատ։ Ախր իր դիրքը լավագույնն էր, որ շարունակի իր տեսած բացասական կողմերը հետևողականորեն շտկել։ Իսկ ինքը նախընտրեց սկզբունքայնորեն դուռը շրխկացնել։ Ու այդ իրեն սատարած ժողովուրդը ըստ իս պիտի ասի՝ էս քեզ օգնինք, որ տեղ հասնես դու էլ մեզ օգնես, իսկ դու մի հատ բարդությունից հետո հելալ թռար, մեզ էլ քցիր։ Փողոցում ակցիաներ կարա կատարի Վալոդն ու Արուսն էլ, իսկ կառավարություն հասած Մանեները շատ չեն։
> 
> Մանեի տեղը լինեի վարչապետի հետ խորհրդակցելով ասուլիս կհրավիրեի, ու կասեի․
> ― Հա, ես էլ եմ դեմ եղել, ու այս համակարգը անկապություն ա, բայց չենք կարող արդեն ռելսերի վրա ընթացող գնացքի դեմը ծառ տապալել։ Ու ես շարունակաբար պայքարելու եմ, որ այդ համակարգը լավանա, ու որ ժողովուրդը հանձինս ինձ ունի լավագույն դերում իր շահերի լավագույն պաշտպանը։
> 
> Նիկոլն էլ ոչինչ չի սղցրել, այլ իր կառավարության վրա մի մեծ պատասխանատվություն է վերցրել՝ իմանալով, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ասելու՝ էհ մեր արածները բոլորը անում եք, էլ խի՞ էիք քննադատում, ժողովուրդն էլ ասելու ա՝ էհ ՀՀԿ-ի բոլոր արածները անում են, էլ խի՞ էինք հեղափոխություն անում։ Ու որ այս հարցը հլը շարունակաբար բաց ա լինելու, ու պիտի նորից ու նորից բարձրացվի ու կարկատան արվի, մինչև վերջում մի խելքը գլխին բան ստացվի։ Աշխարհում ոչ մի կուտակային համակարգ չկա, որ բացարձակ լավը լինի, իսկ մենք պահանջում ենք, որ մի ամսեկան հեղափախական կառավարությունը ահռելի հարկային բարեփոխումներով կուտակային համակարգի բացասական ազդեցությունները շտկի․․․ մի քիչ իրատես է պետք լինել, Բյուր ջան։
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր կառավարության առումով... հա՛, Տրիբունի հետ քննարկել էինq collective responsibility-ն, ու ասել էի, որ չունի այս կառավարությունը տենց բան, նիստերն էլ փախած շոուներ են։ Ու վերջին շոուն այդ երկուսն էլ ապացուցեց․ կառավարության մեջ դեմքեր կան, որ իրենց թվում ա ԱԺ-ում են, հետն էլ չեն կողմոնորոշվում՝ իրենք իշխանական կոալիցիայի մեջ են, թե՛ ընդդիմություն, ժողովրդի հետ են, թե՛ փախած սկզբունքայնության։ Կողքից էլ Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինելով մեկը Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկության մասին էշ-էշ տուֆտում ա։
> 
> Վոբշըմ տուֆտա ծրագիր գրած կառավարության վարք․․․


Ծլնգ, կառավարության նիստը մի հատ նայի էլի։ Թեկուզ մենակ կուտակայինի հատվածը։ Նիկոլն էնտեղ լրիվ առարկություն չունեցող տոնով Արծվիկ Մինասյանի ու Մանե Թանդիլյանի բերանը փակում ա, ասում ա՝ դեմ քվեարկող չպիտի լինի։ Էնտեղ թիմ չկա, որ թիմով ու քննարկումներով որոշում ընդունվի։ Էնտեղ կա Նիկոլ, որ ասում ա՝ սենց պիտի լինի, ուրեմն սենց պիտի լինի։ Ու անկեղծ ասած Նիկոլի էդ տոնը բավական վախենալու ա։ 

Իսկ Մանեն լավ արեց, որ հրաժարական տվեց։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարությունից չտարբերվող կառավարությունում լինելու իմաստ բացարձակապես չկա։ Մամլո ասուլիսով կրուտիտներն էլ հնացած մեթոդներ են։ 

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ Նիկոլն էլ ասեց, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ կառավարության, իրանք ժողովրդի վստահությունն ունեն։ Փաստորեն, միակ տարբերությունն էդ ա։ Բայց էդ վստահությունն էլ հարատև չի։

----------

Բարեկամ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, կառավարության նիստը մի հատ նայի էլի։ Թեկուզ մենակ կուտակայինի հատվածը։ Նիկոլն էնտեղ լրիվ առարկություն չունեցող տոնով Արծվիկ Մինասյանի ու Մանե Թանդիլյանի բերանը փակում ա, ասում ա՝ դեմ քվեարկող չպիտի լինի։ Էնտեղ թիմ չկա, որ թիմով ու քննարկումներով որոշում ընդունվի։ Էնտեղ կա Նիկոլ, որ ասում ա՝ սենց պիտի լինի, ուրեմն սենց պիտի լինի։ Ու անկեղծ ասած Նիկոլի էդ տոնը բավական վախենալու ա։ 
> 
> Իսկ Մանեն լավ արեց, որ հրաժարական տվեց։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարությունից չտարբերվող կառավարությունում լինելու իմաստ բացարձակապես չկա։ Մամլո ասուլիսով կրուտիտներն էլ հնացած մեթոդներ են։ 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ Նիկոլն էլ ասեց, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ կառավարության, իրանք ժողովրդի վստահությունն ունեն։ Փաստորեն, միակ տարբերությունն էդ ա։ Բայց էդ վստահությունն էլ հարատև չի։


Բյուր, լրիվ խեղաթյուրում ես։ Մանեն ու Արծվիկը օրակարգում դրված հարցը չեն քննարկում, այլ կողքից իրենց սկզբունքայնություններն են առաջ քաշում․․․ մանավանդ Արծվիկը։ Լրիվ անընդունելի վարք ա սա։ Ու Նիկոլը չի ասում, որ ոչ մեկ դեմ չպիտի քվեարկի, այլ ասում ա, որ հարցը ընդունվելու ա, եթե դեմ քվեարկողներ չլինեն (ի տարբերություն դրանից անմիջապես փոխվարչապետի հնչեցրած «կարծում եմ կողմ պիտի քվեարկեն»-ին, այսինքն սա միմիայն կառավարական նիստում որոշումներ ընդունելու ընթացակարգի մասին ճշտեցում էր)։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը դեմ ա ուզում լինել, թող քննարկի, ասի թե իր ուզածը ինչ ա։ Իսկ Մանեն ու Արծվիկը իրենք էլ չգիտեին, թե իրենց ուզածը ինչ ա։ Ուզում են վերմակը իրենց կողմը քաշած լինեն, վերջում իրենք լավը դուրս գան՝ թքած ունենալով, թե իրենց առաջարկած-չառաջարկածը մնացած բոլորի գլխին փորձանք ա դառնալու։

Նիկոլի «ի տարբերությունն» էլ ես հանում կոնտեքստից։ Իր ասածը էն ա, որ նախորդ կառավարության դեմ վստահություն չկար, դրա համար էլ իրենց իմաստ ուներ չթողնել սենց խնդիրներով լիքը գնացքը ընդհանրապես ռելսի վրա դնել, քանի որ դա կարար դառնար պատուհաս։ Իսկ այս կառավարության նկատմամբ ժողովուրդը գիտի, որ եթե սլացող գնացքը վատ ուղղություններով շարժվի, ապա միջոցներ կձեռնարկվեն ճամփան ուղղելու։ Ոչ թե ասում ա, որ մենք նախորդից տարբերվում ենք մենակ նրանով, որ մեր հետ սաղ ուզում են սելֆի անեն, թե չէ մնացածը լրիվ նույնն ենք անելու ինչ-որ նախորդները։

Հա, Մանեն լավ արեց որ հրաժարական տվեց, որովհետև իր նման անտաղանդ քաղ գործիչը տեղ չունի կառավարությունում։ Լավ կլինի Արծվիկն էլ հետևից գնա․․․

----------

Արամ (13.06.2018), Ուլուանա (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե չի կարում աշխատի հետները պտի հրաժարական տա, կամ էլ պայքարի իրա գաղափարների ու սկզբմունքների համար.. էսի ոչ թե քաջություն ա, այլ նորմ ա... կարծիք հա էլկարաս փոխես կախված սիտուացիայից ու փաստերից, իսկ սկզբմունքը ավելի լայն հասկացություն ա ու փիլիսոփայական ա...

----------

Վիշապ (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Քանի որ հարմար թեմա չգտա ու քանի որ կարծում եմ՝ նոր կառավարության գործունեությունն ակտիվ քննարկվում ա առանձին թեմաներում, կարծում եմ՝ կարելի ա առանձին թեմա ունենալ կառավարության գործունեության մասին։ 
> 
> Իսկ գրառմանս նպատակը զուտ Մանե Թանդիլյանի հրաժարականի մասին հայտնելն էր։
> Շշմելու բան ա էս սկզբունքայնությունը։ Մանեն երկու ոտով֊ձեռով աչքս մտավ, չնայած եթե հրաժարական չտար էլ, ու պարտադիրն անցներ, գուցե էլի ըմբռնումով մոտենայի։


Կեցցե, Մանեն! Ոտքի եմ կանգնում իր սկզբունքայնության առաջ, բացառիկ դեպք ՀՀ կառավարության պատմության մեջ, թեև իրականում ես հենց Նիկոլի դիրքորոշման կողմնակիցն եմ: Հարգանքներս!

Կուտակայինի պահով՝ Լրիվ նորմալա - Նիկոլը ցույց տվեց, ով է տանը տերը և ով ունի ժողովրդի իրական վստահությունը: Հենց ինքն է դա, ոչ թե վերջին պահին ժողովրդի կողմն անցած ԲՀԿ-ն ու ՀՅԴ-ն: Չեն ուզում, թող դուրս գան, բայց ուղերձը հստակ էր՝ չեք կարող երկակի խաղ խաղալ ու խուսափել պատասխանատվությունից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, լրիվ խեղաթյուրում ես։ Մանեն ու Արծվիկը օրակարգում դրված հարցը չեն քննարկում, այլ կողքից իրենց սկզբունքայնություններն են առաջ քաշում․․․ մանավանդ Արծվիկը։ Լրիվ անընդունելի վարք ա սա։ Ու Նիկոլը չի ասում, որ ոչ մեկ դեմ չպիտի քվեարկի, այլ ասում ա, որ հարցը ընդունվելու ա, եթե դեմ քվեարկողներ չլինեն (ի տարբերություն դրանից անմիջապես փոխվարչապետի հնչեցրած «կարծում եմ կողմ պիտի քվեարկեն»-ին, այսինքն սա միմիայն կառավարական նիստում որոշումներ ընդունելու ընթացակարգի մասին ճշտեցում էր)։ Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը դեմ ա ուզում լինել, թող քննարկի, ասի թե իր ուզածը ինչ ա։ Իսկ Մանեն ու Արծվիկը իրենք էլ չգիտեին, թե իրենց ուզածը ինչ ա։ Ուզում են վերմակը իրենց կողմը քաշած լինեն, վերջում իրենք լավը դուրս գան՝ թքած ունենալով, թե իրենց առաջարկած-չառաջարկածը մնացած բոլորի գլխին փորձանք ա դառնալու։
> 
> Նիկոլի «ի տարբերությունն» էլ ես հանում կոնտեքստից։ Իր ասածը էն ա, որ նախորդ կառավարության դեմ վստահություն չկար, դրա համար էլ իրենց իմաստ ուներ չթողնել սենց խնդիրներով լիքը գնացքը ընդհանրապես ռելսի վրա դնել, քանի որ դա կարար դառնար պատուհաս։ Իսկ այս կառավարության նկատմամբ ժողովուրդը գիտի, որ եթե սլացող գնացքը վատ ուղղություններով շարժվի, ապա միջոցներ կձեռնարկվեն ճամփան ուղղելու։ Ոչ թե ասում ա, որ մենք նախորդից տարբերվում ենք մենակ նրանով, որ մեր հետ սաղ ուզում են սելֆի անեն, թե չէ մնացածը լրիվ նույնն ենք անելու ինչ-որ նախորդները։
> 
> Հա, Մանեն լավ արեց որ հրաժարական տվեց, որովհետև իր նման անտաղանդ քաղ գործիչը տեղ չունի կառավարությունում։ Լավ կլինի Արծվիկն էլ հետևից գնա․․․


Մանեն կողքից սկզբունայնություն չի առաջ քաշում, այլ կոնկրետ առաջարկ ուներ էս թեմայով, իսկ Նիկոլը ժողովրդի վստահություն ա խաղացնում ու իրա էշն առաջ տանում։
Հետո, Նիկոլը բառացի ասում ա, որ ոչ ոք չպետք ա դեմ քվեարկի։ Աչքերս թռել էին ճակատիս էդ արտահայությունից։ Բայց անում ա ինքը նման արտահայտություն։ Նորից նայի տեսագրությունը։ Էդ նիստի ամբողջ մթնոլորտն ա, թե՝ ստեղ շեֆը ես եմ, դուք ինչ ուզում եք, մտածեք, առաջարկեք, բայց մեկ ա իմ ուզածով ա լինելու։
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի «ի տարբերությանը», ապա էստեղ մեծ հաշվով կառավարության հանդեպ վստահությունը կապ չունի։ Էստեղ ներդրվում ա կոնկրետ ռիսկային համակարգ, որի ամեն դետալը մինչև վերջ քննարկված չի։ Եթե վաղը֊մյուս օրը ինչ֊որ բան էն չեղավ, Նիկոլը կանգնելու ա, իրան վստահած ժողովրդին ասի՝ կներեք, չստացվեց, քաշվի մի կողմ։ Ու անկախ նրանից ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին վստահում ա, թե չէ, Հայաստանն էս պահին բավական անկայուն վիճակում ա։ Ամեն օր իրավիճակ ա փոխվում։ Սենց երկարաժամկետ համակարգը բռնել, ներդնելն ուղղակի իրատեսական չէր։ 
Չգիտեի, որ տաղանդավոր քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի խելոք ենթարկվի շեֆին։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարության ժամանակ էր տենց։ Փաստորեն, հիմա էլ։

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ տպավորություններով, կամ հասկացածով «դեմ եմ» շարժումը պարզապես անվստահություն էր պետության նկատմամբ՝ մարդիկ տարրական հավատ չունեին թե չինովնիկների, թե ապագայի հանդեպ ու դեմ էին ոչ թե պարտադիրին, այլ կառավարությանը, ուղղակի երևի ամաչում էին անմիջականորեն արտահայտվել :Ճ Ինձ թվում է, եթե առհասարակ բոլոր հարկերի վճարելը թողնեին աշխատողների վրա, ապա մարդիկ հարկերն էլ չէին ուզենա վճարել, ու խայտառակ վիճակ էր, ու ինչն էլ բերեց վերջին իշխանափոխությանը: 
Իսկ առհասարակ, եթե պետությունը տեղում է, ապա պարտադիր հարկերն ու տուրքերը պետության ամրապնդման հիմքերից են՝ դու ներդրում ես անում ընդհանուրի բիզնեսի մեջ ու հավատում ես որ քո ներդրումները ինչ-որ ձև վերադառնալու են քեզ որպես օգուտ՝ բառիս բոլոր լայն իմաստներով, կոպիտ ասած՝ մուրացկանների, անօթևանների, հանցագործների քանակի նվազում, մաքուր շրջապատ, ծերության ժամանակ մի երկու կոպեկ ավել փող և այլն: 
Նահանգներում social security tax-ը ինչքան գիտեմ 6.2% աշխատողից է գնում, 6.2% էլ գործատուից, ու սրանից խուսափելու ձև չկա: Ճիշտ է, ոմանք դժգոհում են, որ իրենց աշխատածի հաշվին որոշ ճարպիկ խարդախներ հաջողացնում են առանց շատ ջանքերի տուն ստանալ ու պետությունից գումարներ կորզել (ասենք մարդը իրեն դնում է հաշմանդամի, կամ հոգեկան հիվանդի տեղ, ու իրեն ձևակերպում անաշխատունակ), բայց դե դրանց դեմ էլ աստիճանաբար նոր մեխանիզմներ են մտածվում, համակարգը կատարելգործվում է, փողերը ավելի արդյունավետ են ծախսվում, և այլն (ինքս ինձ հույս եմ տալիս :Ճ):
Կարճ ասած, սոցապի հարկերը որպես առանձին պարտադիր հարկ կան շատ երկրներում, ու դա բարեկացիկ երկիր սարքելու ձևերից մեկն է, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու իշխանափոխությունից հետո էլի պիտի «դեմ եմ» լիներ, մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում մոտիվները:
Մանե Թանդիլյանի քաղաքականությունն էլ իմ տպավորություններվ ավելի շատ պոպուլիզմի վրա էր հիմնված, քան գլոբալ սկզբունքների, դրա համար երկար կյանք չունեցավ («դեմ եմ»-ի իրական շարժառիթները այլ էին, ու պարզ է, մշտապես դեմ չես կարող լինել պետությանը/կառավարությանը):

----------

Գաղթական (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ տպավորություններով, կամ հասկացածով «դեմ եմ» շարժումը պարզապես անվստահություն էր պետության նկատմամբ՝ մարդիկ տարրական հավատ չունեին թե չինովնիկների, թե ապագայի հանդեպ ու դեմ էին ոչ թե պարտադիրին, այլ կառավարությանը, ուղղակի երևի ամաչում էին անմիջականորեն արտահայտվել :Ճ Ինձ թվում է, եթե առհասարակ բոլոր հարկերի վճարելը թողնեին աշխատողների վրա, ապա մարդիկ հարկերն էլ չէին ուզենա վճարել, ու խայտառակ վիճակ էր, ու ինչն էլ բերեց վերջին իշխանափոխությանը: 
> Իսկ առհասարակ, եթե պետությունը տեղում է, ապա պարտադիր հարկերն ու տուրքերը պետության ամրապնդման հիմքերից են՝ դու ներդրում ես անում ընդհանուրի բիզնեսի մեջ ու հավատում ես որ քո ներդրումները ինչ-որ ձև վերադառնալու են քեզ որպես օգուտ՝ բառիս բոլոր լայն իմաստներով, կոպիտ ասած՝ մուրացկանների, անօթևանների, հանցագործների քանակի նվազում, մաքուր շրջապատ, ծերության ժամանակ մի երկու կոպեկ ավել փող և այլն: 
> Նահանգներում social security tax-ը ինչքան գիտեմ 6.2% աշխատողից է գնում, 6.2% էլ գործատուից, ու սրանից խուսափելու ձև չկա: Ճիշտ է, ոմանք դժգոհում են, որ իրենց աշխատածի հաշվին որոշ ճարպիկ խարդախներ հաջողացնում են առանց շատ ջանքերի տուն ստանալ ու պետությունից գումարներ կորզել (ասենք մարդը իրեն դնում է հաշմանդամի, կամ հոգեկան հիվանդի տեղ, ու իրեն ձևակերպում անաշխատունակ), բայց դե դրանց դեմ էլ աստիճանաբար նոր մեխանիզմներ են մտածվում, համակարգը կատարելգործվում է, փողերը ավելի արդյունավետ են ծախսվում, և այլն (ինքս ինձ հույս եմ տալիս :Ճ):
> Կարճ ասած, սոցապի հարկերը որպես առանձին պարտադիր հարկ կան շատ երկրներում, ու դա բարեկացիկ երկիր սարքելու ձևերից մեկն է, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու իշխանափոխությունից հետո էլի պիտի «դեմ եմ» լիներ, մի քիչ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում մոտիվները:
> Մանե Թանդիլյանի քաղաքականությունն էլ իմ տպավորություններվ ավելի շատ պոպուլիզմի վրա էր հիմնված, քան գլոբալ սկզբունքների, դրա համար երկար կյանք չունեցավ («դեմ եմ»-ի իրական շարժառիթները այլ էին, ու պարզ է, մշտապես դեմ չես կարող լինել պետությանը/կառավարությանը):


Ստեղ որոշ նրբություններ կան։ Նախ, Հայաստանում պարտադիր կուտակայինից անկախ կա սոցապ հարկ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքան ա, բայց կա, ու բոլորը մուծում են։ Կուտակայինը էդ մուծած սոցապի վրայից լրացուցիչ մուծում ա։ Դանիայում էլ իմ կուտակայինից բացի ես նաև սոցապ հարկ եմ մուծում։ Չգիտեմ՝ իմ մուծած 36% հարկի որ մասն ա սոցապ, բայց ոչ մի մասը կուտակայինը չի։ Ու էստեղ համակարգն էնպիսին ա, որ ոչ ոք չի դժգոհում էդ 36% հարկից, որտև հարկերից հետո էլ տակը լիքը փող ա մնում նորմալ ապրելու համար։ Իմ ամբողջ կուտակայինն էլ գործատուն ա մուծում աշխատավարձիս մոտ 10%֊ի չափով, ու էդ գումարի գոյությունը ես սկի չեմ էլ նկատում։ Հետո, կարամ ինքս իմ ֆոնդն ընտրեմ։ Այսինքն, եթե մի ֆոնդի գործունեություն ինձ չի դզում (ասենք, հանքարդյունաբերություն ա ֆինանսավորում), կփոխեմ մյուսին (ասենք, սոցիալական տներ ա կառուցում ու էժան վարձակալության տալիս)։ Հայաստանում կա՞ արդյոք ֆոնդը փոխելու հնարավորություն։ 

Երկրորդ, «Դեմ եմ»֊ի իրական շարժառիթի մեջ թեև պետության նկատմամբ անվստահությունը մաս կազմում էր, բայց մենակ էդ չէր։ Ի վերջո, սենց թե նենց էդ փողերը ոչ թե պետության, այլ մասնավոր ընկերությունների ջեբն էր գնալու, իսկ էդ դեպքում էնքան էլ կապ չունի ով ա կառավարությունդ։ Դեմ եմն ասում էր, որ պետք չի սենց ռիսկային համակարգ ներդնել, զանազան խնդիրներ էին առաջ քաշում համակարգի մեջ, որոնք մինչև հիմա չեն լուծվել։ Այսինքն, էն ժամանակվա համեմատ ոչինչ չի փոխվել, բացի կառավարությունից։ Ու փաստորեն էղած խնդիրները լուծելու փոխարեն միանգամից ներդնում են էս ռիսկային համակարգը, ընդ որում՝ առարկություն չընդունող տոնով։

----------

Վիշապ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

Գաղթական (13.06.2018), Տրիբուն (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 


Բավական անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն ա։ Ո՞նց ա պատկերացնում էդ փողերը հետ տալը։ Բայց լավ ա, որ սա ֆիքսվել ա մի տեղ, մեկուկես ժամանոց տեսագրության մեջ չի կորել։ Հույս ունեմ՝ եթե հետ տալու հարց լինի, էլի չի սկսի ինչ֊որ բան մոգոնել, թե իրավիճակն ա փոխվել, թե սենց ու նենց։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես հնարավոր է լիկբեզի կարիք ունեմ, փաստորեն էս պարտադիրը նման է Նահանգների ասենք 401K-ին, հա՞: Նահանգներում կան տարբեր թոշակային պլաններ, ու սաղ ընտրովի են, ընտրովի են նաև ֆոնդերի մեջ գումարների բաշխումը, կարելի է նաև brokerage հաշիվ բացել, ակցիաների առուծախ անել, ու ինքդ քեզ քո հաշվից վարկ տալ, ցանկացած ժամանակ կասեցնել կամ շարունակել (հարկային սահմանափակումներով) ու էդ ամբողջը կառավարվում է անհատի կողմից: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի սոցիալական  երկրներում, ասենք Եվրոպայում, նման ազատություններ չկան ու պետությունը կառավարումների մեծ մասը վերցնում է իր ձեռքը: Հայաստանն էլ երևի ուզում է սոցիալական երկրի ձև բռնել :Ճ
Համենայն դեպս խոսքը գնում է 2.5%-ի մասին, իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք կոպիտ ասած մարդու եկամուտների 50%-ը գնում էր ջուրը, կամ քամուն էր տրվում... օրինակ Սովետի ժամանակ հիշու՞մ եք, ազգովի համարյա 90% սնանկացանք, լավ է գոնե տներս ձեռներիցս չառան :Ճ
Ասածս ինչ ա, ես 2.5%-ի վրա էսօրվա պայմաններում շատ չէի խորանա :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հնարավոր է լիկբեզի կարիք ունեմ, փաստորեն էս պարտադիրը նման է Նահանգների ասենք 401K-ին, հա՞: Նահանգներում կան տարբեր թոշակային պլաններ, ու սաղ ընտրովի են, ընտրովի են նաև ֆոնդերի մեջ գումարների բաշխումը, կարելի է նաև brokerage հաշիվ բացել, ակցիաների առուծախ անել, ու ինքդ քեզ քո հաշվից վարկ տալ, ցանկացած ժամանակ կասեցնել կամ շարունակել (հարկային սահմանափակումներով) ու էդ ամբողջը կառավարվում է անհատի կողմից: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ավելի սոցիալական  երկրներում, ասենք Եվրոպայում, նման ազատություններ չկան ու պետությունը կառավարումների մեծ մասը վերցնում է իր ձեռքը: Հայաստանն էլ երևի ուզում է սոցիալական երկրի ձև բռնել :Ճ
> Համենայն դեպս խոսքը գնում է 2.5%-ի մասին, իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք կոպիտ ասած մարդու եկամուտների 50%-ը գնում էր ջուրը, կամ քամուն էր տրվում... օրինակ Սովետի ժամանակ հիշու՞մ եք, ազգովի համարյա 90% սնանկացանք, լավ է գոնե տներս ձեռներիցս չառան :Ճ
> Ասածս ինչ ա, ես 2.5%-ի վրա էսօրվա պայմաններում շատ չէի խորանա :Ճ


Հենց էդ ա, որ Հայաստանը փորձում ա բավական անհաջող հիբրիդ ստեղծել։ Ես մենակ երկու եվրոպական երկրներում եմ հարկ մուծել, երկու դեպքում էլ կուտակայինն իմ աշխատավարձից անկախ գումար էր գործատուի վճարած։ Հայաստանը չի ուզում դա անել։ Էլ ո՞նց կլինի գործատուին ճնշել։ Ու ստացվում ա պարտադիր, բայց աշխատողի ուսերին։ Պարտադիր Եվրոպայի պես, աշխատողի ուսերին ԱՄՆ֊ի պես։ Իսկ 2.5%֊ը, էլի եմ ասում, բավական մեծ գումար ա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ էսօր ՀՀ բնակչության համար առաջնահերթություն ա ընտանիքի առաջնային կարիքները հոգալը, ոչ թե հիսուն տարի հետո թոշակ ստանալ կամ չստանալը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մանեն կողքից սկզբունայնություն չի առաջ քաշում, այլ կոնկրետ առաջարկ ուներ էս թեմայով, իսկ Նիկոլը ժողովրդի վստահություն ա խաղացնում ու իրա էշն առաջ տանում։
> Հետո, Նիկոլը բառացի ասում ա, որ ոչ ոք չպետք ա դեմ քվեարկի։ Աչքերս թռել էին ճակատիս էդ արտահայությունից։ Բայց անում ա ինքը նման արտահայտություն։ Նորից նայի տեսագրությունը։ Էդ նիստի ամբողջ մթնոլորտն ա, թե՝ ստեղ շեֆը ես եմ, դուք ինչ ուզում եք, մտածեք, առաջարկեք, բայց մեկ ա իմ ուզածով ա լինելու։
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի «ի տարբերությանը», ապա էստեղ մեծ հաշվով կառավարության հանդեպ վստահությունը կապ չունի։ Էստեղ ներդրվում ա կոնկրետ ռիսկային համակարգ, որի ամեն դետալը մինչև վերջ քննարկված չի։ Եթե վաղը֊մյուս օրը ինչ֊որ բան էն չեղավ, Նիկոլը կանգնելու ա, իրան վստահած ժողովրդին ասի՝ կներեք, չստացվեց, քաշվի մի կողմ։ Ու անկախ նրանից ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին վստահում ա, թե չէ, Հայաստանն էս պահին բավական անկայուն վիճակում ա։ Ամեն օր իրավիճակ ա փոխվում։ Սենց երկարաժամկետ համակարգը բռնել, ներդնելն ուղղակի իրատեսական չէր։ 
> Չգիտեի, որ տաղանդավոր քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի խելոք ենթարկվի շեֆին։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարության ժամանակ էր տենց։ Փաստորեն, հիմա էլ։


Կոնկրետ առաջարկ ուներ, որը լիքը ուրիշ տհաճ հետևանքներ էր ստեղծում։ Նայի, Մանեի դիրքորոշումը, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, այն է, որ պարտադիրը հետաձգենք մեկ տարով, որ լավ ուսումնասիրենք ինչը ոնց ա, ու որ սա էս պահին բեռ չդառնա։ Իսկ ընդունված որոշումը ասում ա էն, որ բեռը կիսով չափ պակասացնում ենք, բայց այսպես թե այնպես պետությունը իր վրա պարտականություն է վերցրել 10% ֆոնդին ուղարկել (որից 5% տալիս էր պետությունը, մնացած 5%՝ աշխատողը), ու այդ պարտականությունը պետք է շարունակել, ոչ թե կռիվ-ղալմաղալ ստեղծենք ու ինքներս մեր գլխին փորձանք բերենք, բայց եթե խնդիր լինի, ապա իհարկե կվերանայենք։ Իսկ դու ասում ես, որ Հայաստանի համակարգը դանիականին զիջում ա, ուրեմն չպիտի անենք, մինչև Հայաստանը Դանիա չդառնա։ Տո հիմա որ մարդկանց ասես գնա ֆոնդ ընտրի, ոչ էլ կիմանան ֆոնդը ինչ ա, էդ փողերը իրենց երբ են տալու, ու տալու են թե չէ, եթե քաղաքացիությունը փոխում են, արդյոք էդ փողերը հետ կստանան թե չէ (ի դեպ Մանեն չկարողացավ պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե ընդունվածի մեջ քաղաքացիոթյան մասին դրույթը պահպանվում ա թե չէ, այսինքն ինքը իր սկզբունքայնությունից դրդված այս ընդունվածի բոլոր մանրամասները ոչ էլ գիտի)։




> Բավական անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն ա։ Ո՞նց ա պատկերացնում էդ փողերը հետ տալը։ Բայց լավ ա, որ սա ֆիքսվել ա մի տեղ, մեկուկես ժամանոց տեսագրության մեջ չի կորել։ Հույս ունեմ՝ եթե հետ տալու հարց լինի, էլի չի սկսի ինչ֊որ բան մոգոնել, թե իրավիճակն ա փոխվել, թե սենց ու նենց։


Շատ հեշտ ա էդ փողրը հետ տալը, քանի որ փողերի մասին տվյալները անձնական հաշիվների վրա գրանցված են... Ու էլի Նիկոլին սխալ ես հասկանում, հենց էդ ա ինքը ասում ա, որ իրավիճակը ինչքան էլ փոխված լինի, կան պարտականություններ, որոնք պիտի կատարվեն, բայց եկեք մարդկանց վրայից մի քիչ բեռը հանենք, նոր կատարենք։ Իսկ Մանեն ու Արծվիկը ասում են, որ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել, ուրեմն պիտի մեր սկզբունքայնությամբ համակարգը գմփցնենք։




> Հենց էդ ա, որ Հայաստանը փորձում ա բավական անհաջող հիբրիդ ստեղծել։ Ես մենակ երկու եվրոպական երկրներում եմ հարկ մուծել, երկու դեպքում էլ կուտակայինն իմ աշխատավարձից անկախ գումար էր գործատուի վճարած։ Հայաստանը չի ուզում դա անել։ Էլ ո՞նց կլինի գործատուին ճնշել։ Ու ստացվում ա պարտադիր, բայց աշխատողի ուսերին։ Պարտադիր Եվրոպայի պես, աշխատողի ուսերին ԱՄՆ֊ի պես։ Իսկ 2.5%֊ը, էլի եմ ասում, բավական մեծ գումար ա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ էսօր ՀՀ բնակչության համար առաջնահերթություն ա ընտանիքի առաջնային կարիքները հոգալը, ոչ թե հիսուն տարի հետո թոշակ ստանալ կամ չստանալը։


Պետությունը այսօր խնդիր ունի ստվերային աշխատողներին երևան բերելու, որ հա՛մ օրինական լինի ամեն ինչ, հա՛մ էլ հարկերը պատշաճ մուծվեն։ Ու գործատուի վրա նոր բեռ դնելը հաստատ այս գործում արդյունավետ չի լինի։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա սկզբունքայնության, ապա գուցե Մանեին հասկանայի, եթե հարցը գնար ասենք pro-choice vs pro-life հարցին, ու ասենք մարդ կարա համարի, որ աբորտները սպանություն են, ու հրաժարվեր սպանություններ լեգիտիմացնող կառավարության մաս լինել։ Իսկ կուտակայինի պարտադիրը հիմա ամտցվի թե հետո, մանավանդ որ բեռը պակասացվում ա, մի քիչ սկզբունքայնության իմ հասկանալուն չի սազում։ Համ էլ բա Մանեն սկզբունքային չի՞ էն հարցում, որ պիտի մարդկանց օգնի սոցապ խնդիրներում։ Ու ինքը հիմա մի փոքր հարցի շուրջ սկզբունքայնություն խաղալով մարդկանց զրկում ա այդ խնդիրներին իր նման լավ տիրապետող նախարար ունենալու հնարավորությունից։ Սա սկզբունքայնություն չի, այլ մանրախնդրություն ա։

Ու Բյուր, կառաջարկեի մտածել, ու թե կուզես, քննարկենք էլ, թե կառավարությունը ինչ ա, ու ինչով ա տարբերվում օրինակ ԱԺ-ից, կառավարության նիստը ինչի համար ա, ու ասենք ինչով ա տարբերվում ԱԺ նիստից, նախարարը ինչ ա անում, ու օրինակ ինչով ա տարբերվում ԱԺ պատգամավորից, վարչապետի ֆունկցիաները ու պատասխանատվությունները որոնք են, ու ինչով են տարբերվում օրինակ ԱԺ-ի խմբակցության ղեկավարից։ Նորից եմ ասում, Մանեի ու Արծվիկի արածները բացարձակ անթույլատրելի են կառավարության նիստի ժամանակ, մանավանդ Արծվիկինը, Մանեն իմ աչքին որոշ կոնստրուկտիվ բաներ արեց, որ ի վերջո լավացրեցին ընդունվող որոշումը։ Համբերատարությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, բայց ես Նիկոլի տեղը լինեի, վախում եմ տեղիցս վեր կկենայի կգնայի մի հատ Արծվիկին կչռփեի։ Ու իր այսօրվա վարքից երևում ա, որ նենց էլ բան չի հասկացել, ու կարծում եմ շատ հնարավոր ա Նիկոլը Արծվիկին հանի ռադ անի։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.06.2018), Արէա (13.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Մանեն լավ արեց, որ հրաժարական տվեց։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարությունից չտարբերվող կառավարությունում լինելու իմաստ բացարձակապես չկա։ Մամլո ասուլիսով կրուտիտներն էլ հնացած մեթոդներ են։ 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ Նիկոլն էլ ասեց, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ կառավարության, իրանք ժողովրդի վստահությունն ունեն։ Փաստորեն, միակ տարբերությունն էդ ա։ Բայց էդ վստահությունն էլ հարատև չի։





> Չգիտեի, որ տաղանդավոր քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի խելոք ենթարկվի շեֆին։ ՀՀԿ֊ական կառավարության ժամանակ էր տենց։ Փաստորեն, հիմա էլ։


Բյուր ջամ, մի հատ նայի Դանիայի կառավարության վերջին հիսուն տարվա գործունեությունը ու ասա, թե քան դեպք ա եղել, որ մինիստրներից մեկը հրապարակային հակադրվի կառավարության ընդհանուր գծին ու հրաժարական չտա։ 

Չկա տենց բան ալամ աշխարհում ․․․ մի խառնի պառլամենտը գործադիրի, կառավարության հետ։ Կառավարությունը կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն ա ենթադրում։ Բոլոր հակասությունները քննարկվում են կուլիսներում։ Հրապարակին բոլոը պիտի կողմ լինեն։ Բայց ոչ մի ստիպողական բան չկա։ Կարաս դեմ լինես, բայց պիտի հրաժարական տաս։ Էսքան պարզ։ Նույն սկզբունքն էր այո նաև ՀՀԿ կառավարությունում, Թերեզա Մեյի կառավարությունում, Մերկելի կառավարությունում, Դանիայի կառավարությունում, և այլն։ 

Էն որ Արծվիկը դաշնակ ա, ու դեմ ըլլալով կողմ եղավ, էտ դարավոր դաշնակցական տրադիցիայա։ Արծվիկն էլ պիտի Մանեի պես հրաժարական տար։

----------

Lion (13.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (13.06.2018), Աթեիստ (13.06.2018), Արէա (13.06.2018), Բիձա (10.09.2018), Գաղթական (13.06.2018), Ծլնգ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ որոշ նրբություններ կան։ Նախ, Հայաստանում պարտադիր կուտակայինից անկախ կա սոցապ հարկ։։


Ջան, էլի մինչև վերջ ոչ մեկի գրածը չկարդացած հայտարարություններ ես անում։ 

Չկա էլ սոցապ հարկ։ Կա մի հատ եկամտային հարկ, ու մի հատ կուտակային սոցապի պարտադիրի վճարում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.06.2018), Աթեիստ (13.06.2018), Ծլնգ (13.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ջան, էլի մինչև վերջ ոչ մեկի գրածը չկարդացած հայտարարություններ ես անում։ 
> 
> Չկա էլ սոցապ հարկ։ Կա մի հատ եկամտային հարկ, ու մի հատ կուտակային սոցապի պարտադիրի վճարում։


wtf? բա առողջապահության ու սոցիալական վճարների բյուջեն որտեղի՞ց ա գոյանում։ եկամտահարկի՞ց։ Այսինքն, եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելով առողջապահության բյուջե՞ն են նվազեցնելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջամ, մի հատ նայի Դանիայի կառավարության վերջին հիսուն տարվա գործունեությունը ու ասա, թե քան դեպք ա եղել, որ մինիստրներից մեկը հրապարակային հակադրվի կառավարության ընդհանուր գծին ու հրաժարական չտա։ 
> 
> Չկա տենց բան ալամ աշխարհում ․․․ մի խառնի պառլամենտը գործադիրի, կառավարության հետ։ Կառավարությունը կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն ա ենթադրում։ Բոլոր հակասությունները քննարկվում են կուլիսներում։ Հրապարակին բոլոը պիտի կողմ լինեն։ Բայց ոչ մի ստիպողական բան չկա։ Կարաս դեմ լինես, բայց պիտի հրաժարական տաս։ Էսքան պարզ։ Նույն սկզբունքն էր այո նաև ՀՀԿ կառավարությունում, Թերեզա Մեյի կառավարությունում, Մերկելի կառավարությունում, Դանիայի կառավարությունում, և այլն։ 
> 
> Էն որ Արծվիկը դաշնակ ա, ու դեմ ըլլալով կողմ եղավ, էտ դարավոր դաշնակցական տրադիցիայա։ Արծվիկն էլ պիտի Մանեի պես հրաժարական տար։


Դանիայի կառավարությունը վերջին մի քանի տարում որ հա էլ տենց բաների ա ականատես լինում։Իրանց ռասիզմի նախարարը մի բան ա բստրում, հետո պարզաբանումների համար դիմում են վարչապետին կամ կառավարության այլ անդամների, իրանք էլ ասում են՝ ռասիզմի նախարարը բստրում ա (բնականաբար, ավելի դիվանագիտական բառապաշարով)։ Ու՞ր էր թե էդ իդիոտը հրաժարական տար։

Ու հա, վաբշե Մանեն հենց պիտի հրաժարական էլ տար, ես ուրիշ բա՞ն եմ ասում։ Դուք եք ասում, որ պիտի մնար, դիրքորոշումը փոխեր, ֆլան֊ֆստան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոնկրետ առաջարկ ուներ, որը լիքը ուրիշ տհաճ հետևանքներ էր ստեղծում։ Նայի, Մանեի դիրքորոշումը, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, այն է, որ պարտադիրը հետաձգենք մեկ տարով, որ լավ ուսումնասիրենք ինչը ոնց ա, ու որ սա էս պահին բեռ չդառնա։ Իսկ ընդունված որոշումը ասում ա էն, որ բեռը կիսով չափ պակասացնում ենք, բայց այսպես թե այնպես պետությունը իր վրա պարտականություն է վերցրել 10% ֆոնդին ուղարկել (որից 5% տալիս էր պետությունը, մնացած 5%՝ աշխատողը), ու այդ պարտականությունը պետք է շարունակել, ոչ թե կռիվ-ղալմաղալ ստեղծենք ու ինքներս մեր գլխին փորձանք բերենք, բայց եթե խնդիր լինի, ապա իհարկե կվերանայենք։ Իսկ դու ասում ես, որ Հայաստանի համակարգը դանիականին զիջում ա, ուրեմն չպիտի անենք, մինչև Հայաստանը Դանիա չդառնա։ Տո հիմա որ մարդկանց ասես գնա ֆոնդ ընտրի, ոչ էլ կիմանան ֆոնդը ինչ ա, էդ փողերը իրենց երբ են տալու, ու տալու են թե չէ, եթե քաղաքացիությունը փոխում են, արդյոք էդ փողերը հետ կստանան թե չէ (ի դեպ Մանեն չկարողացավ պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե ընդունվածի մեջ քաղաքացիոթյան մասին դրույթը պահպանվում ա թե չէ, այսինքն ինքը իր սկզբունքայնությունից դրդված այս ընդունվածի բոլոր մանրամասները ոչ էլ գիտի)։


Նեա, ես չեմ ասում, որ հայկականը դանիականին զիջում ա, այլ ասում եմ, որ կարելի ա համակարգը ներդնել որոշ հարցեր մանրամասն վերլուծելուց ու բարեփոխելուց հետո, ոչ թե սենց շըփ֊թըփ։ Առանց էդ բոլոր խնդիրներին անդրադառնալու սենց անցկացնելը լուրջ հարցական ա առաջացնում, թե էս կառավարությունն ինչ ուղղություն ա բռնում ու ինչ նպատակներ ունի։ Տպավորություն ա, որ մի քանի մասնավոր ֆոնդի շահեր ա պաշտպանում։





> Պետությունը այսօր խնդիր ունի ստվերային աշխատողներին երևան բերելու, որ հա՛մ օրինական լինի ամեն ինչ, հա՛մ էլ հարկերը պատշաճ մուծվեն։ Ու գործատուի վրա նոր բեռ դնելը հաստատ այս գործում արդյունավետ չի լինի։


Ու էլի. էս կառավարությունն ու՞մ շահերն ա պաշտպանում։ Էսօր գործատուները գերշահույթ են ստանում, որտև ամեն ինչ իրանց հագով ա կարած։ Պարտադիրն էլ իրանց հագով սարքեցին։ Ու որևէ նշույլ չի էրևում։ Մենակ Նիկոլը սպասում ա, որ ժողովուրդը ըմբռնումով կմոտենա։ Չէ՛, ժողովուրդն ըբմռնումով չի մոտենա։ Նիկոլն ունի ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, որովհետև էս ու էն ա խոստացել (ի դեպ, Ելքի նախընտրական ծրագրում սևը սպիտակի վրա գրած ա, որ պարտադիրը հանելու են), ու հիմա հակառակն ա անում։ Դա խնդիր ա, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ժողովուրդը չի կարա հավերժ ըբմռնումով մոտենա։ 




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա սկզբունքայնության, ապա գուցե Մանեին հասկանայի, եթե հարցը գնար ասենք pro-choice vs pro-life հարցին, ու ասենք մարդ կարա համարի, որ աբորտները սպանություն են, ու հրաժարվեր սպանություններ լեգիտիմացնող կառավարության մաս լինել։ Իսկ կուտակայինի պարտադիրը հիմա ամտցվի թե հետո, մանավանդ որ բեռը պակասացվում ա, մի քիչ սկզբունքայնության իմ հասկանալուն չի սազում։ Համ էլ բա Մանեն սկզբունքային չի՞ էն հարցում, որ պիտի մարդկանց օգնի սոցապ խնդիրներում։ Ու ինքը հիմա մի փոքր հարցի շուրջ սկզբունքայնություն խաղալով մարդկանց զրկում ա այդ խնդիրներին իր նման լավ տիրապետող նախարար ունենալու հնարավորությունից։ Սա սկզբունքայնություն չի, այլ մանրախնդրություն ա։


Մանեն հետ չի կանգնում իրա ծրագրերից ու գաղափարներից, Նիկոլը հետ ա կանգնում, որտև «իրավիճակը պարտադրում ա», իրավիճակի անունն էլ մասնավոր ֆոնդեր են, որ էլ հավես չունեն սպասելու, իրանց փողերն են ուզում։




> Ու Բյուր, կառաջարկեի մտածել, ու թե կուզես, քննարկենք էլ, թե կառավարությունը ինչ ա, ու ինչով ա տարբերվում օրինակ ԱԺ-ից, կառավարության նիստը ինչի համար ա, ու ասենք ինչով ա տարբերվում ԱԺ նիստից, նախարարը ինչ ա անում, ու օրինակ ինչով ա տարբերվում ԱԺ պատգամավորից, վարչապետի ֆունկցիաները ու պատասխանատվությունները որոնք են, ու ինչով են տարբերվում օրինակ ԱԺ-ի խմբակցության ղեկավարից։ Նորից եմ ասում, Մանեի ու Արծվիկի արածները բացարձակ անթույլատրելի են կառավարության նիստի ժամանակ, մանավանդ Արծվիկինը, Մանեն իմ աչքին որոշ կոնստրուկտիվ բաներ արեց, որ ի վերջո լավացրեցին ընդունվող որոշումը։ Համբերատարությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, բայց ես Նիկոլի տեղը լինեի, վախում եմ տեղիցս վեր կկենայի կգնայի մի հատ Արծվիկին կչռփեի։ Ու իր այսօրվա վարքից երևում ա, որ նենց էլ բան չի հասկացել, ու կարծում եմ շատ հնարավոր ա Նիկոլը Արծվիկին հանի ռադ անի։


Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց դասերի կարիք չունեմ, դրանք ինքս էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ։ Ես անթույլատրելի կհամարեի իրանց արարքը, եթե կուլիսներում որոշում ընդունված լիներ։ Բայց որոշում չէր ընդունվել, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Նիկոլը որոշել էր իրա էշը քշել (դա մյուս նախարարների ասածներից էլ զգացվեց, մասնավորապես՝ նորից նշելով հակասահմանադրականության մասին)։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նեա, ես չեմ ասում, որ հայկականը դանիականին զիջում ա, այլ ասում եմ, որ կարելի ա համակարգը ներդնել որոշ հարցեր մանրամասն վերլուծելուց ու բարեփոխելուց հետո, ոչ թե սենց շըփ֊թըփ։ Առանց էդ բոլոր խնդիրներին անդրադառնալու սենց անցկացնելը լուրջ հարցական ա առաջացնում, թե էս կառավարությունն ինչ ուղղություն ա բռնում ու ինչ նպատակներ ունի։ Տպավորություն ա, որ մի քանի մասնավոր ֆոնդի շահեր ա պաշտպանում։


Նախ արի ֆիքսենք, որ իրենք ոչ մի բան էլ չեն դնում, այլ արդեն դրածը փորձում են մեղմացնել։ Ու այդ մեղմացումն էլ ա պահանջում ԱԺ-ի համաձայնությունը, ու ավելի կտրուկ բաներ (պարտադիրը չեղարկելը) հնարավոր ա ԱԺ-ում այս պահին ոչնչին չնպաստող տուրուդմփոցիի բերի։ Ու այո, բյուջեում արդեն մտցված ու ֆոնդերի հետ պայմանավորվածից հետ կանգնելը թե ինչ է լուրջ խնդիր է, պիտի արդարացված լինի։ Իսկ «ժողովուրդը չի ուզում որ լինի, դրա համար չանենք»-ը հեչ էլ արդարացված չի։ Միգուցե հեղափոխությունից հետո ժողովուրդը լավ էլ ուզում ա, Մանեն հարցումներ արե՞լ ա։




> Ու էլի. էս կառավարությունն ու՞մ շահերն ա պաշտպանում։ Էսօր գործատուները գերշահույթ են ստանում, որտև ամեն ինչ իրանց հագով ա կարած։ Պարտադիրն էլ իրանց հագով սարքեցին։ Ու որևէ նշույլ չի էրևում։ Մենակ Նիկոլը սպասում ա, որ ժողովուրդը ըմբռնումով կմոտենա։ Չէ՛, ժողովուրդն ըբմռնումով չի մոտենա։ Նիկոլն ունի ժողովրդի աջակցությունը, որովհետև էս ու էն ա խոստացել (ի դեպ, Ելքի նախընտրական ծրագրում սևը սպիտակի վրա գրած ա, որ պարտադիրը հանելու են), ու հիմա հակառակն ա անում։ Դա խնդիր ա, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Ժողովուրդը չի կարա հավերժ ըբմռնումով մոտենա։


Ելքի նախընտրականը գրվել էր 2017-ի ընտրություններից առաջ, ու էն ժամանակ քիչ էին կուտակայինի պարտադիրի մասնակիցները, շատ տեղեկություններ էլ չկար թե ինչպես է համակարգը աշխատում, միգուցե և իմաստալից էր ու հնարավոր կուտակային պարտադիր բաղադրիչը հանելը։ Բայց արդեն 207,000 մարդ համակարգում ունենալով, ովքեր կարծես շատ դժգոհ չեն, որովհետև ֆոնդերի կտրուկ աճ է եղել (ինչը սպասելի է վերջին տարիների համաշխարհային տնտեսական բումի շնորհիվ), վերջին խմբին մի հատ էլ տարիկետում տալը չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա արդարացված։ Բացի դրանից Նիկոլի կառավարությունը Ելք-ի կառավարությունը չի, ու Մանեն էլ ա սխալ, թե կարծում ա որ այն ծրագրով պիտի առաջ շարժվեն։ Տվյալ հարցում ես չգիտեմ որ ժողովուրդը ըմբռնումով չի մոտենա, դու որտեղի՞ց գիտես։




> Մանեն հետ չի կանգնում իրա ծրագրերից ու գաղափարներից, Նիկոլը հետ ա կանգնում, որտև «իրավիճակը պարտադրում ա», իրավիճակի անունն էլ մասնավոր ֆոնդեր են, որ էլ հավես չունեն սպասելու, իրանց փողերն են ուզում։


Ամենը գերպարզեցնում ես։ Այստեղ մենակ ֆոնդերը չեն, այլ որ համակարգը այդ տրամաբանությամբ արդեն գնում էր, այն 207,000 արդեն մուծողներն էլ են չէ՞ մարդ։ Հետո սահմանադրական դատարանի կողմից ճշգրտումներ արդեն եղել են, ու եթե ի վերջո մարդիկ ավելի քիչ են գումարային մուծելու քան մինչև այդ (եկամտահարկի պակասեցման շնորհիվ), ի՞նչն է խնդիրը, չեմ հասկանում։ 




> Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց դասերի կարիք չունեմ, դրանք ինքս էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ։ Ես անթույլատրելի կհամարեի իրանց արարքը, եթե կուլիսներում որոշում ընդունված լիներ։ Բայց որոշում չէր ընդունվել, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Նիկոլը որոշել էր իրա էշը քշել (դա մյուս նախարարների ասածներից էլ զգացվեց, մասնավորապես՝ նորից նշելով հակասահմանադրականության մասին)։


Կուլիսներում արդեն որոշումը կար, բայց Արծվիկը փորձեց կուսակցական խաղեր տա բաց նիստի ժամանակ, Մանեն էլ որոշ ճշգրտումներ մտցրեց։ Ու Նիկոլի ֆազերը խփեց նրանից, որ Արծվիկը ասում ա թե դեմ ենք, բայց կողմ ենք։ Յանի ի՞նչ։ Եթե կողմ ես, բերանդ փակի նստի տեղդ, թե դեմ ես, պատճառաբանությունդ բեր ու միգուցե նաև առաջարկի, թե ոնց արվի որ ավելի լավ լինի։ Իսկ Արծվիկի արածը աբիժնիկ ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորի արած էր։ Հլը մի հատ էլ ՀՅԴ-ի անուն ա ներխառնում... ինքը ՀՅԴ-ի նախարար չի, այլ ՀՀ նախարար ա Նիկոլի կառավարությունում։ Իր կուսակցական քաղաքականությունը պիտի դռան շեմին թողած լիներ կառավարություն մտնելուց առաջ։

Ու անընդհատ ասում ես լավ ուսումնասիրված չի... արդեն 4 տարի ա գործող համակարգ ա, ի՞նչը լավ ուսումնասիրված չի։ Հա, կարան անընդհատ երկարաձգեն, ինչպես անցած տարի արեցին, բայց իմա՞ստը։ Ֆոնդ-մոնդի հետ էլ պայմանավորվածությունը ես հասկանում եմ, որ ամբողջ համակարգը հիմա լուծարելը խնդրահարույց ա, բայց վերջին խմբի ներառումը երկարաձգել վ պրինցիպե կարելի էր, չնայած իմաստը էլի չեմ հասկանում։ Եթե արդեն բնակչության գրեթե 3/4 մասնակցում ա ու կարծես շատ դժգոհ չի, էն մեկ քարորդին ինչքա՞ն պիտի երկարաձգեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու հա, վաբշե Մանեն հենց պիտի հրաժարական էլ տար, ես ուրիշ բա՞ն եմ ասում։ Դուք եք ասում, որ պիտի մնար, դիրքորոշումը փոխեր, ֆլան֊ֆստան։


Հա, ես եմ ասում, որ իր հրաժարականը, ըստ իս, արդարացված չէր։ Իմ հասկանալով ինքը չէր ասում թե պարտադիրը լրիվ զրոյացնենք, այլ ասում էր վերջին խմբի ներառումը մեկ տարով հետաձգենք։ Ու կառավարության որոշումն էլ ասում ա, որ իմաստ չեն տեսնում հետաձգելու, բայց բեռը բոլորի համար կպակասեցնեն, քանի որ բյուջե լիքը ավելորդ փող ա եկել ու հետո եկամտահարկի իջեցման հետ մեկտեղ հետ կբերեն։ Այսինքն ես այդ որոշումը հասկանում եմ որպես.
ա) չենք կարա էս պահին պարտադիրը հանենք (արդեն գործող համակարգ ա, որտեղ ներգրավված են ներգրավվելիք բնակչության գրեթե 3/4)
բ) վերջին խմբի ընդգրկումը հետաձգելու իմաստ շատ չկա (մեկը ես Մանեից շատ պարզաբանում չեմ տեսել, թե իր պատճառները հետաձգելու համար որոնք են)
գ) վերջին խմբի համար միանալը թեթևացնենք (2.5% նախորդ 5%-ի փոխարեն), ու հավասարության համար արդեն միացածների համար էլ բեռը թեթևացնենք, մինչև տեսնենք եկամտահարկի հետ ինչ ենք անում

Ու Մանեի հեռանալը, այլ ոչ թե մնալը ու պայքարելը մի քիչ անիմաստ եմ համարում այս պարագայում։ Եթե ինքը ուզում է ի վերջո պարտադիրը լրիվ հանել, ապա պիտի մնար ու պայքարեր, հավաքեր տվյալներ, թե ինչու պարտադիրը լավ բան չի, ինչու վերջին 4 տարվա համակարգը լավ չի գործում, և այլն։ Բայց եթե մեկ տարով առանց հիմնավորումների հետաձգելը չընդունվելը իրա համար տենց սկզբունքային ա, ապա հա, լավ ա որ գնում ա։

Ի դեպ նոր ստուգեցի ամփոփագրում, փաստորեն Արծվիկի նախարարությունը դեռ մայիսի վերջին ասել էր, որ ընդունելի է նախագիծը իրենց համար, իսկ նիստի ժամանակ վիստուպատներ էր անում... չէ, Նիկոլի համբերությանը հալալ ա... ես երևի վսյո տակի կչռփեի։

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.06.2018), Աթեիստ (13.06.2018), Ներսես_AM (14.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> wtf? բա առողջապահության ու սոցիալական վճարների բյուջեն որտեղի՞ց ա գոյանում։ եկամտահարկի՞ց։ Այսինքն, եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելով առողջապահության բյուջե՞ն են նվազեցնելու։


Առողջապահության, կրթության, սոցիալական ապահովության, պաշտպանության ու մնացած այլ ոլորտների բյուջեները գոյանում են բյուջեի հարկային ու ոչ-հարկային եկամւտներից, ներառյալ եկամտահարկը, ԱԱՀ, գույքահարկը և այլն։ Հայաստանի, ու բազմաթիվ այլ երկրներ բյուջեները գոյանում են նույն ձևի։ Հայաստանը մի բյուջե ունի, ընդեղ գնում են բոլոր եկամուտները, ու ընդեղից կատարվում են բոլոր ծախսերը։ Զարմանքիդ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։

----------

Sagittarius (14.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դանիայի կառավարությունը վերջին մի քանի տարում որ հա էլ տենց բաների ա ականատես լինում։Իրանց ռասիզմի նախարարը մի բան ա բստրում, հետո պարզաբանումների համար դիմում են վարչապետին կամ կառավարության այլ անդամների, իրանք էլ ասում են՝ ռասիզմի նախարարը բստրում ա (բնականաբար, ավելի դիվանագիտական բառապաշարով)։ Ու՞ր էր թե էդ իդիոտը հրաժարական տար։
> 
> Ու հա, վաբշե Մանեն հենց պիտի հրաժարական էլ տար, ես ուրիշ բա՞ն եմ ասում։ Դուք եք ասում, որ պիտի մնար, դիրքորոշումը փոխեր, ֆլան֊ֆստան։


Բլթցնել սաղ էլ կարան։ Բլթցնելն արգելված չի։ Վարչապետն էլ կարա բլթցնի։ Հայաստնում վերջին քսան տարում մենակ դրանով էլ զբաղված են եղել, բլթցրել են։ 

Կառավարութայն որոշում ընդունելու ժամանակ կանգնել ու սաղ կամեռների դեմն ասել, ես համաձայն չեմ, ուրիշ բան ա։ Տենց բան հաստատ նույնիսկ Դանիայի ռասիզմի նախարարը արած չի լինի

----------

Mr. Annoying (14.06.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> wtf? բա առողջապահության ու սոցիալական վճարների բյուջեն որտեղի՞ց ա գոյանում։ եկամտահարկի՞ց։ Այսինքն, եկամտահարկը նվազեցնելով առողջապահության բյուջե՞ն են նվազեցնելու։


ես քեզ մել այլ գաղտնիք էլ բացեմ, ռազամական բյուջեն էն հազարներով չի գոյանում

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

աշխատավարձիս 10,25% ես եմ վճարում, 12,55%ն ել` գործատուս (այսինքն՝ էլի պոտենցիալ ես) ֆոնդերին: 2,5%ի կռիվ եք անու՞մ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> աշխատավարձիս 10,25% ես եմ վճարում, 12,55%ն ել` գործատուս (այսինքն՝ էլի պոտենցիալ ես) ֆոնդերին: 2,5%ի կռիվ եք անու՞մ


արի դու քո աշխատավարձը փոխանցի հայաստանցիներին, իրենք էլ հավեսով 22.8% էլ չէ, լրիվ 50%-ի կարծում եմ հոժար կլինեն...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առողջապահության, կրթության, սոցիալական ապահովության, պաշտպանության ու մնացած այլ ոլորտների բյուջեները գոյանում են բյուջեի հարկային ու ոչ-հարկային եկամւտներից, ներառյալ եկամտահարկը, ԱԱՀ, գույքահարկը և այլն։ Հայաստանի, ու բազմաթիվ այլ երկրներ բյուջեները գոյանում են նույն ձևի։ Հայաստանը մի բյուջե ունի, ընդեղ գնում են բոլոր եկամուտները, ու ընդեղից կատարվում են բոլոր ծախսերը։ Զարմանքիդ պատճառը չեմ հասկանում։


Զարմանքիս պատճառն էն ա, որ ես էստեղ լրիվ անվճար առողջապահական ու այլ սոց. ծառայություններ ստանում եմ իմ ու մնացած բնակչության վճարած սոցհարկի հաշվին (իսկ էդ հարկը հենց պիտի գնա սոց. ծառայություններին, չի կարա բյուջե մտնի ու ասենք ուղարկվի բանակ, գուցե բյուջեից ավելի շատ էլ են հատկացնում սոցին, չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ ավելի քիչ), բայց նաև վճարում եմ եկամտահարկ ու առանձին վճարում եմ կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդին։ Ու եթե Հայաստանում վերացվում ա էդ սոցհարկը, տեսականորեն նշանակում ա, որ կառավարությունը ոնց ուզի, կտնօրինի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ բյուջեում չի լինի կոնկրետ գումար, որը մենակ սոց. ծառայությունների համար ա նախատեսված, ու չի կարա ուրիշ բանի վրա ծախսվի։ Նվազեցնելով եկամտահարկը ու ներդնելով պարտադիրը՝ ստացվում ա, որ ամեն անձ մենակ իրա թոշակի համար ա ապահովագրված (էս էլ մեծ հարցական ա էս անկայուն իրավիճակում), իսկ թե ինչ կլինի ներկային, լրիվ կառավարության հայեցողության տակ ա դրվում։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զարմանքիս պատճառն էն ա, որ ես էստեղ լրիվ անվճար առողջապահական ու այլ սոց. ծառայություններ ստանում եմ իմ ու մնացած բնակչության վճարած սոցհարկի հաշվին (իսկ էդ հարկը հենց պիտի գնա սոց. ծառայություններին, չի կարա բյուջե մտնի ու ասենք ուղարկվի բանակ, գուցե բյուջեից ավելի շատ էլ են հատկացնում սոցին, չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ ավելի քիչ), բայց նաև վճարում եմ եկամտահարկ ու առանձին վճարում եմ կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդին։ Ու եթե Հայաստանում վերացվում ա էդ սոցհարկը, տեսականորեն նշանակում ա, որ կառավարությունը ոնց ուզի, կտնօրինի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ բյուջեում չի լինի կոնկրետ գումար, որը մենակ սոց. ծառայությունների համար ա նախատեսված, ու չի կարա ուրիշ բանի վրա ծախսվի։ Նվազեցնելով եկամտահարկը ու ներդնելով պարտադիրը՝ ստացվում ա, որ ամեն անձ մենակ իրա թոշակի համար ա ապահովագրված (էս էլ մեծ հարցական ա էս անկայուն իրավիճակում), իսկ թե ինչ կլինի ներկային, լրիվ կառավարության հայեցողության տակ ա դրվում։


Իմ իմանալով էլ է ահագին երկրներում սոցապ հարկերը առանձին ֆոնդերում պահվում ու չեն կարող այլ բյուջեի հետ ներխառնվել (չնայած այդ ֆոնդերի գումարները երկրի համար ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկեր են որպես ծառայեցվում նաև)։ Բայց դե օրենսդրական բազայով կարելի է բոլորը իրար հետ համատեղել ու անունը դնել եկամտային հարկ, ու դրա որոշ տոկոսը ուղարկել սոցապ կարիքների (առանձին ֆոնդ լինի թե չէ)։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բլթցնել սաղ էլ կարան։ Բլթցնելն արգելված չի։ Վարչապետն էլ կարա բլթցնի։ Հայաստնում վերջին քսան տարում մենակ դրանով էլ զբաղված են եղել, բլթցրել են։ 
> 
> Կառավարութայն որոշում ընդունելու ժամանակ կանգնել ու սաղ կամեռների դեմն ասել, ես համաձայն չեմ, ուրիշ բան ա։ Տենց բան հաստատ նույնիսկ Դանիայի ռասիզմի նախարարը արած չի լինի


Դանիայի կառավարության նիստերը կամերաների առաջ չեն տեղի ունենում։ Դանիայում կառավարության ու ԱԺ֊ի տարբերությունը շատ լավ գիտեն. առաջինի նիստերը փակ են, երկրորդինը՝ էնքան բաց, որ ցանկացած քաղաքացի կարա գնա, ներսից հետևի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես քեզ մել այլ գաղտնիք էլ բացեմ, ռազամական բյուջեն էն հազարներով չի գոյանում


Ռազմական բյուջեի մասին խոսք չի գնացել  :Smile: 

Էս վերամբարձ տոնն իսկականից չի դզում։

----------

Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զարմանքիս պատճառն էն ա, որ ես էստեղ լրիվ անվճար առողջապահական ու այլ սոց. ծառայություններ ստանում եմ իմ ու մնացած բնակչության վճարած սոցհարկի հաշվին (իսկ էդ հարկը հենց պիտի գնա սոց. ծառայություններին, չի կարա բյուջե մտնի ու ասենք ուղարկվի բանակ, գուցե բյուջեից ավելի շատ էլ են հատկացնում սոցին, չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ ոչ ավելի քիչ), բայց նաև վճարում եմ եկամտահարկ ու առանձին վճարում եմ կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդին։ Ու եթե Հայաստանում վերացվում ա էդ սոցհարկը, տեսականորեն նշանակում ա, որ կառավարությունը ոնց ուզի, կտնօրինի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ բյուջեում չի լինի կոնկրետ գումար, որը մենակ սոց. ծառայությունների համար ա նախատեսված, ու չի կարա ուրիշ բանի վրա ծախսվի։ Նվազեցնելով եկամտահարկը ու ներդնելով պարտադիրը՝ ստացվում ա, որ ամեն անձ մենակ իրա թոշակի համար ա ապահովագրված (էս էլ մեծ հարցական ա էս անկայուն իրավիճակում), իսկ թե ինչ կլինի ներկային, լրիվ կառավարության հայեցողության տակ ա դրվում։


Բյուր ջան, որի որ տարընթերցումներ չլինեն, մի քիչ մանրամասն գրեմ, համ էլ գլխանց տերմինները սահմանենք։ 

Նախ, սոցիալական ապահովությունը, որի մեջ մտնում են սոցիալական ծառայությունները (աղքատության նպաստներ, մանկատներ, խնամքի կենտրոններ, ծերանոցներ, և այլն), ու սոցիալական ապահովագրությունը, որը վերաբերվում ա կենսաթոշակային համակարգին, փախկապակցված, բայց տարբեր բաներ են։ Ես ոնց հասկացա, քո հարցը հենց կենսաթոշակներին ա վերաբերվում, քանի որ քննարկման թեման էտ ա։ 

Երկրորդ, Հայաստանի բյուջետային համակարգում սենց կոչված նպատակային (earmarked) եկամուտներ չկան։ Բացառություն ա մենակ ընկերությունների կողմից վճարվող բնապահպանական վճարները, որը առանձին օրենքով մի շարք ընկերությունների կատարած վճարները պարտադրում ա ծախսել էն համայնքների բնապահպանական ծրագերի վրա, որտեղ էտ ընկերությունները գործում են։ Մնացած բոլոր հարկային եկամուտները գալիս մտնում են բյուջե, խառնվում են իրար, ու բյուջեի մասին օրենքով որոշվում ա, թե որտեղ ինչքան պիտի ծախսվի, ներառյալ առողջապահությունը, սոցիալական ապահովությունը, կենսաթոշակները, և այլն։ 

Հիմա կոնկրետ էս քննարկվող հարցի, կենսաթոշակների հետ կապված ․․․․ 

Մինչև 2013 թվականը ՀՀ-ում գործում էր  «Պարտադիր սոցիալական ապահովության վճարների» օրենքը։  Էս օրենքով սոց վճարները կատարվում էին պետական բյուջե, ու բյուջեից վճարվում եին կենսաթոշակները։  Բայց հավաքված փողը միշտ քիչ էր, ու այլ եկամուտներից պետությունը ավալացնում էր, որ թոշակները լրիվ վճարվեին։ Որ թվերով պատկրացում կազմես, 2013-ին սոցիալակն վճարներով հավաքվում էր մոտ 140 միլիարդ, իսկ թոշակնեի վրա ծախսվում էր մոտ 200 միլիարդ։ 

2013-ից, երբ ուժի մեջ մտավ Եկամտային հարկի մասին օրենքը, պարտադիր սոցիալական ապահովության վճարը վերացավ։ Հիմա կենսաթոշակները լրիվ վճարվում են պետական բյուջեից, ու էտ թիվը 2018 թվին կազմում ա մոտ 280 միլիարդ։ Թե եկամտային ինչ աղբյուրից ա վճարվում էտ 280 միլիարդը, ոչ մի օրենքով չի կարգավորվում։ Որտեղից ուզում ա պիտի վճարվի։ Բայց էլի, որ թվերով պատկերացնես, 2018-ին եկամտային հարկով հավաքագրվելույա մոտ 370 միլիարդ, իսկ ասենք ԱԱՀ-ով մոտ 420 միլիարդ։ Թե էտ 280-ը որտեղից ու ոնց ա վճարվում, իմ ու քո գործը չի։  

Վերդառնանք քո սկզբանակն հարցին, եթե եկամտային հարկի մասով մուտքերը կրճատվեն, կարո՞ղ ա առողջապահության ու սոցիալական ապահովության ծախսերը կրճատվեն։ Պատասխան, ոչ մեկը չի կարա ասի  :LOL:  Քանի որ եթե բյուջեի եկամուտները նվազում են, բնականաբար ծախսերն էլ պիտի նվազեն։ Բայց պետությունը սկզբից կրճատում ա ոչ առաջնային ծախսերը։ Ասենք, սկզբից կտուժեն այլ ոլորտներ՝ տրանսպոր, կապ, գյուղատնտեսություն, հետո նոր սոցիալական ոլորտները՝ առողջապահություն, կրթություն, սոցապ ․․․․    Կարամ ասեմ, որ կենսաթոշակներն ու սոցիալական նպաստները որպես կանոն պաշտպանված հոդվածներ են, ու եթե փող չկա երկրում, էս ծախսերը որպես առաջնահերթություն պիտի մեկա արվեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Գաղթական (14.06.2018), Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դանիայի կառավարության նիստերը կամերաների առաջ չեն տեղի ունենում։ Դանիայում կառավարության ու ԱԺ֊ի տարբերությունը շատ լավ գիտեն. առաջինի նիստերը փակ են, երկրորդինը՝ էնքան բաց, որ ցանկացած քաղաքացի կարա գնա, ներսից հետևի։


Արա, էտ ինչ ոչ դեմոկրատական ու ոչ թափանցիկ երկիր ա էտ Դանիան։  :LOL: 

Պարտադիր չի, որ կառավարության նիստը ուղիղ հեռարձակվի։ Ասածս էն ա, որ հնարավոր չի, որ կառավարությունը մի բան որոշի, բայց մինիստրներից մկեը հելնի ու սաղի դեմը ասի, որոշումն ընդունվել ա, բայց ես համաձայն չեմ։ Եթե տենց բան ասի, ուրեմն հաստատ պիտի հրաժարական տա։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․․տեսականորեն նշանակում ա, որ կառավարությունը ոնց ուզի, կտնօրինի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ բյուջեում չի լինի կոնկրետ գումար, որը մենակ սոց. ծառայությունների համար ա նախատեսված, ու չի կարա ուրիշ բանի վրա ծախսվի։


Էս պահն էլ ա քեզ ոնց որ անհանգստացնում, բաց եմ թողել նախորդ գրառման մեջ ․․․․

Բյուջեում սոցիալական ծառայությունները, կենսաթոշակները, ու ընդհանրապես բոլոր-բոլոր ծախսերը, կրթություն, պաշտպանություն, առողջապահություն ․․․ սահմանվում են առանձին հոդվածներով ամեն տարվա բյուջեի մասին օրենքով։ Ու օրենքը պիտի կատարվի նենց, ոնց ընդունվել ա։ Այսինքն կառավարությունը չի կարա բռնի ու ծախսի նենց ոնց ուզում ա։ Կառավարությունը օրենքի սահմաններում մենակ կարա փոփոխություններ անի որոշ հոդվածների մեջ։ Մանրամասների մեջ չխորանամ, տոկոսներով սահմանվում ա, թե որտեղից ու ինչքան կարա տանի։ Դրանցի ավելի դեպքում պիտի գնա ԱԺ ու օրենքում փոփոխություններ մտցնի։ 

Բայց, մի քանի հոդված կա, որ կառավարությունը իրավուն չունի վաբշե ձեռ տալու։ Ոնց օրենքն ընդունվել ա, տենց էլ պիտի ծախսի։ Դրանք են պետական պարտքի սպասարկումը, սոցիալական նպաստներն ու կենսաթոշակները, աշխատավարձերը ու համայնքների դոտացիաները։ Մեկ էլ վայթեմ միջազգային պայմանագրերով նախատեսված ինչ-որ վճարներ։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս պահն էլ ա քեզ ոնց որ անհանգստացնում, բաց եմ թողել նախորդ գրառման մեջ ․․․․
> 
> Բյուջեում սոցիալական ծառայությունները, կենսաթոշակները, ու ընդհանրապես բոլոր-բոլոր ծախսերը, կրթություն, պաշտպանություն, առողջապահություն ․․․ սահմանվում են առանձին հոդվածներով ամեն տարվա բյուջեի մասին օրենքով։ Ու օրենքը պիտի կատարվի նենց, ոնց ընդունվել ա։ Այսինքն կառավարությունը չի կարա բռնի ու ծախսի նենց ոնց ուզում ա։ Կառավարությունը օրենքի սահմաններում մենակ կարա փոփոխություններ անի որոշ հոդվածների մեջ։ Մանրամասների մեջ չխորանամ, տոկոսներով սահմանվում ա, թե որտեղից ու ինչքան կարա տանի։ Դրանցի ավելի դեպքում պիտի գնա ԱԺ ու օրենքում փոփոխություններ մտցնի։ 
> 
> Բայց, մի քանի հոդված կա, որ կառավարությունը իրավուն չունի վաբշե ձեռ տալու։ Ոնց օրենքն ընդունվել ա, տենց էլ պիտի ծախսի։ Դրանք են պետական պարտքի սպասարկումը, սոցիալական նպաստներն ու կենսաթոշակները, աշխատավարձերը ու համայնքների դոտացիաները։ Մեկ էլ վայթեմ միջազգային պայմանագրերով նախատեսված ինչ-որ վճարներ։


Շնորհակալ եմ վերևում մանրամասն բացատրելու համար։ Ամեն դեպքում, Հայաստանում ուրիշ մեխանիզմներ են։
Հա, բայց եթե ամեն տարվա վրա ա դրված, ամեն հաջորդ տարում բյուջեն ընդունելուց կարան որոշեն, որ էս տարի ասենք առողջապահությունը կարևոր չի, բերեք մեր համար սիրուն մեքենաներ առնենք։ Փաստորեն, ինչ֊որ զսպող մեխանիզմ չկա (ասենք, ինչ֊որ մինիմում, որ ամեն տարի պետք ա հասնի սոցին), հարկատեսակներն էլ տարբերակված չեն։ Ստեղ խնդիր ա առաջանում օրենսդրությունը փոխելու ու նենց մեխանիզմ ստեղծելու, որ հարկատուն վստահ լինի, որ իրա վճարած հարկերի կոնկրետ մասը գնում ա կոնկրետ նպատակի, մանավանդ որ խոսում են առողջապահությունը հասանելի դարձնելու և այլնի մասին։

Հասկանու՞մ ես, ինձ համար էն պնդումը, թե կառավարությունը ժողովրդի վստահությունն ունի, լոլո ա։ Ես կոնկրետ քայլեր եմ ուզում, ոչ թե ինչ֊որ որոշումների ընդունում՝ պնդելով, որ ունեն ժողովրդի վստահությունը։ Իսկ սենց կարան ինչ ուզեն, անեն։

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն ես այդ որոշումը հասկանում եմ որպես.
> ա) չենք կարա էս պահին պարտադիրը հանենք (արդեն գործող համակարգ ա, որտեղ ներգրավված են ներգրավվելիք բնակչության գրեթե 3/4)
> բ) վերջին խմբի ընդգրկումը հետաձգելու իմաստ շատ չկա (մեկը ես Մանեից շատ պարզաբանում չեմ տեսել, թե իր պատճառները հետաձգելու համար որոնք են)
> գ) վերջին խմբի համար միանալը թեթևացնենք (2.5% նախորդ 5%-ի փոխարեն), ու հավասարության համար արդեն միացածների համար էլ բեռը թեթևացնենք, մինչև տեսնենք եկամտահարկի հետ ինչ ենք անում


Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում էսքան պարտք ունեցող երկիրը, որը նոր_նոր ուզում է տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնի 40 տարով երկրից շատ մեծ գումար է հանում, տենց ոնց ա լինում? Կամ ինչ գիտենք 40 տարի հետո ինչ կարա լինի? Ոնց ենք ռիսկ անում էդքան մեծ գումար հանել երկրից 40 տարով: Այսինքն հիմիկվա ջահել սերնդի մասին մտածեցին? Բա էսօրվա թոշակառուները? Եթե տարեկան միլիարդների հասնող գումարներ ա դուրս գալու հետևաբար դա բնականաբար կազդի էսօրվա թոշակառուների թոշակների բարձացման վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շնորհակալ եմ վերևում մանրամասն բացատրելու համար։ Ամեն դեպքում, Հայաստանում ուրիշ մեխանիզմներ են։


Եթե Դանիայի նկատմամբ, ապա հա, ուրիշ ա։ Բայց նենց չի, որ ունիկալ ա։ Ավելին, երկրների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հենց Հայաստանի պես էլ անում ա։ Քո ասած earmarking համակարգը տարածված ա հիմնականում սոցիալական ու առողջապահության պարտադիր պետական ապահովագրությունների՝ Ծլնգի ասած ֆոնդերի դեպքում։ Մեկ էլ որոշ երկրներ ասենք կարող ա ծխախոտի վրա դրված հարկը պարտադիր ուղղեն առողջապահության ոլորտ, կամ ասենք բենզինի վրա դրված հարկը ուղղեն ասենք ճանապարհային ֆոնդ։ 




> Հա, բայց եթե ամեն տարվա վրա ա դրված, ամեն հաջորդ տարում բյուջեն ընդունելուց կարան որոշեն, որ էս տարի ասենք առողջապահությունը կարևոր չի, բերեք մեր համար սիրուն մեքենաներ առնենք։ Փաստորեն, ինչ֊որ զսպող մեխանիզմ չկա (ասենք, ինչ֊որ մինիմում, որ ամեն տարի պետք ա հասնի սոցին), հարկատեսակներն էլ տարբերակված չեն։ Ստեղ խնդիր ա առաջանում օրենսդրությունը փոխելու ու նենց մեխանիզմ ստեղծելու, որ հարկատուն վստահ լինի, որ իրա վճարած հարկերի կոնկրետ մասը գնում ա կոնկրետ նպատակի, մանավանդ որ խոսում են առողջապահությունը հասանելի դարձնելու և այլնի մասին։


Չեն կարա տենց օդից բռնած որոշումներ ընդունեն, քանի որ ամեն ոլորտում կան ծրագրեր որոնք պիտի ֆինանսավորվեն ու լիքը օրենքներ կան, որոնք կարգավորում են թե որտեղ ինչքան ֆինանսավորում պիտի գնա։ Ասենք, եթե էսքան թիվ երեխա կա մինչև տաս տարեկան, ու էս ա ցանկը պարտադիր պատվաստումների, ու էսքան ա գինը, էտ բյուջեն պիտի էտ թվով հաստատվի։ Չեն կարա ասեն, էկեք քիչ երեխա պատվաստենք, գնանք ավտո առնենք։ Նենց որ, արդյունքում ամեն տարի բյուջեի շատ կոնկրետ տոկոս, մի քիչ տատանումներով, գնում ա հենց առողջապահությանը, հենց կրթությանը ու հենց սոցիալական ապահովությանը։ 

Ուրիշ բան, որ հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, լիքը ծախսեր հաստատ աանարդյունավետ են, քանի որ տարին տարվա վրա, մանրից, մի քիչ ստեղից, մի քիչ ընդեղից, նենց ա ստացվել, որ էսօր չինովնիկի բենզինի փողը հերիքում ա, բայց տարբեր ասենք կրթական ծրագրերի համար մեկ էլ փող չկա։ Բայց էտ հարցը չի լուծվում earmarking անելով։ Լուծվում ա մանրամասն ծախսային վերլություններ անելով - spending reviews։




> Հասկանու՞մ ես, ինձ համար էն պնդումը, թե կառավարությունը ժողովրդի վստահությունն ունի, լոլո ա։ Ես կոնկրետ քայլեր եմ ուզում, ոչ թե ինչ֊որ որոշումների ընդունում՝ պնդելով, որ ունեն ժողովրդի վստահությունը։ Իսկ սենց կարան ինչ ուզեն, անեն։


Հասկանում եմ, ու իմ համար էլ ա լոլո, ու ես էլ կողմ մեխանիզմներին։ Քո առաջարկած ձևը մեխանիզմներից մեկն ա, որը ի միջի այլոց շատ լուրջ քննադատվում ա ալամ աշխարհում։ Շատ չխորանամ ինչի, բայց ինքը պրոբլեմաիկ մեխանիզմ ա։ Բյուջեն մենակ առողջապահության ու սոցիալական ծախսերի համար չի, ինքը շատ մեծ ֆիսկալ գործիք ա, որը տնտեսության վրա լուրջ ազդեցություն ունի։ Նենց որ, սենց մեխանիզմենր կիրառելուց մտածել մենակ, որ քաղաքացին ուզում տեսնի, որ իրա վճարած եկամտահարկը գնում ա կոնկրետ սոցիալական ծրագերի ֆինանսովորմանը, մենակ մի ու շատ փոքր գործոն ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.06.2018), Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Ծլնգ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Տրիբուն  :Love: 

Ի դեպ, ինչպես կասեր Վիշապը, օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում, որը ոչ սոցիալական երկիր է, ոչ էլ առողջապահության պարտադիր պետական ապահովագրության համակարգ ունի, սոցապ հարկերը գնում են (ինչքան գիտեմ, ներկայիս աշխարհի ամենամեծ) պետական ֆոնդը՝ Social Security Trust Fund։ Իմ հասկանալով ֆոնդ/չֆոնդը քաղաքական որոշումներ են ու ահագին կապված են դեմոգրաֆիկ տրենդերի հետ (հիմա ավելի շատ ա հավաքվում քան վաղը ծախսվելու ա, օրինակ)։ Ու այս ֆոնդերի չափերի պատճառով լուրջ գործոն են երկրի դրամային քաղաքականության մեջ։ Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ օպերա է։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում էսքան պարտք ունեցող երկիրը, որը նոր_նոր ուզում է տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ իրականացնի 40 տարով երկրից շատ մեծ գումար է հանում, տենց ոնց ա լինում? Կամ ինչ գիտենք 40 տարի հետո ինչ կարա լինի? Ոնց ենք ռիսկ անում էդքան մեծ գումար հանել երկրից 40 տարով: Այսինքն հիմիկվա ջահել սերնդի մասին մտածեցին? Բա էսօրվա թոշակառուները? Եթե տարեկան միլիարդների հասնող գումարներ ա դուրս գալու հետևաբար դա բնականաբար կազդի էսօրվա թոշակառուների թոշակների բարձացման վրա:


Այդ գումարների 70% Հայաստանում են, ու սա երկրի ֆինանսական վիճակը ահագին կայունացնող գործիք ա։ Այդ ֆոնդից պետությունը կարում ա ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկ վերցնել ու համաշխարհային ֆինանսական շուկաներից բարձր տոկոսով վարկերի փախարեն ոնցոր իր քաղաքացիներից ա պարտքով վերցնում։ Էսօրվա թոշակառուների թոշակն էլ ուրիշ աղբյուրից ա ֆինանսավորվում ու սրա հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի։ Սրա մասին սենց մտածի՝ մարդիկ սև օրվա համար փող են հետ քցում, բայց այդ հետ գցածը ոչ թե դոշակի տակ ա դրվում, այլ բարձր որակով տնօրինվում ա ու պետությանն էլ լիքը օգուտ ա տալիս։ Ստեղ միակ խնդրահարույց բանը հենց պարտադիր բաղադրիչն էր, որ մարդիկ այդ փողը կարողանան այսօր տնօրինել, ոչ թե ստիպողաբար հետ քցեն, բայց կարծում եմ մի երկու տարի հետո այդ պարտադիրը որ հանես էլ, մարդկանց մեծ մասը շարունակելու են մուծումները, քանի որ սա լավ ֆինանսական սովորությունների է բերելու։ Ու շատ գործատուներ իրենք էլ կսկսեն աշխատողների տեղը մուծումներ անել, ու նույնիսկ միգուցե հավելյալ էլ։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2018), Տրիբուն (14.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

70% տոկոսը Հայաստանում ա մնալու? Վստահ ես? Կարող ա ուրիշ լուրերեմ կարդում?)))
Այսինքն պետությունը մեր տված փողը կարողանում ա ցածր տոկոսով պարտք վերցնել,ստացվում ա պետությոխնը փոխանակ ինքը կառավարի այլ պարտքով ուրիշին ա տալիս ու ընթացքում նույն փողը կարողանում է պարտքով վերձնել, բայց ցածր տոկոսադրույքով:
Էնքանովա ազդում, որ եթե երկրից միլիարդներ են դուրս գալիս մի 40 տարով հետևաբար մեր տնտեսական աճը կֆանդաղի, որն էլ կազդի բոլորիս վրա, թե չէ ես էլ գիտեմ, որ սա ներկայումս թոշակ ստացողների վրա չի ազդում: 
Կամ խի ենք վստահ, թե 40 տարի հետո ինչ ա լինելու, մի տեսակ անհասկանալի վստահություն ա ու փոխանակ էս ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու մեթոդներ մտածենք երկրից միլիարդներ ենք հանում, ինչ ա թե 40 տարի նետո իմ թոշակը բարձր լինի:ճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 70% տոկոսը Հայաստանում ա մնալու? Վստահ ես? Կարող ա ուրիշ լուրերեմ կարդում?)))
> Այսինքն պետությունը մեր տված փողը կարողանում ա ցածր տոկոսով պարտք վերցնել,ստացվում ա պետությոխնը փոխանակ ինքը կառավարի այլ պարտքով ուրիշին ա տալիս ու ընթացքում նույն փողը կարողանում է պարտքով վերձնել, բայց ցածր տոկոսադրույքով:
> Էնքանովա ազդում, որ եթե երկրից միլիարդներ են դուրս գալիս մի 40 տարով հետևաբար մեր տնտեսական աճը կֆանդաղի, որն էլ կազդի բոլորիս վրա, թե չէ ես էլ գիտեմ, որ սա ներկայումս թոշակ ստացողների վրա չի ազդում: 
> Կամ խի ենք վստահ, թե 40 տարի հետո ինչ ա լինելու, մի տեսակ անհասկանալի վստահություն ա ու փոխանակ էս ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու մեթոդներ մտածենք երկրից միլիարդներ ենք հանում, ինչ ա թե 40 տարի նետո իմ թոշակը բարձր լինի:ճճ


Չգիտեմ դու ինչ նորություններ ես կարդում, բայց 70% պաշտոնական տարածած թվեր են, որ Տրիբունն էլ էր այս քննարկման մեջ ցիտել։ Ու էս էն պահն ա, որ ուրիշները շատ ավելի լավ կկառավարեն քան պետությունը։ Ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ սենց ֆոնդերին կամերցիոն կառավարողներ են ներգրավված, ովքեր շատ ավելի շատ կառավարման գործիքներ ունեն քան երկիրները։ Այդ կառավարող ընկերություննրը իրենց կառավարման տակ Հայաստանի ՀՆԱ-ի տասնապատիկներով ակտիվներ ունեն։ Ու այդ տոկոսը ոչ թե կառավարիչներին ա տալիս, այլ հետ մարդկանց։ Այսինքն Վալոդը 100 դրամ տալիս ա կուտակայինին, երկիրը դա վերցնում ա ասենք 3%-ով, հետո մի քանի տարի անց տոկոսներով հանդերձ Վալոդի հաշվին ա դնում, մինուս մի երկու կոպեկ որ տալիս են կառավարողին։

Տնտեսական աճը չգիտես կդանդաղի, թե չէ։ Եթե երկրում սպառողի վստահությունը ցածր ա, ապա չեն սպառում, այլ սև օրվա համար կողքի են գցում։ Իսկ այստեղ երկիրը այդ փողերը վերցնում շրջանառության մեջ ա դնում, ինչը նպաստում ա տնտեսական աճին։ Իսկ 40 տարի ա, թե ինչքան ա այնքան էլ մեծ տարբերություն չի անում, քանի որ այդ բոլոր 40 տարիների ընթացքում այդ փողը շրջանառվում ա, ոչ թե ինչ-որ տեղ նստած սպասում ա, թե երբ պիտի հետ գա։ Ու սա ամբողջ աշխարհում գործածվող սխեմաներ են։ Էն աստիճանի, որ շատ երկրներ սահմանափակում են, թե ինչքան կարաս սենց ֆոնդերի մեջ առանց հարկվելու ներդնել։ Այսինքն եթե ես օրինակ €100 աշխատավարձ եմ ստանում, ու ուզում եմ դրանից €50 դնել սենց ֆոնդերի, որ հիմա վրեն եկամտահարկ չտամ, այլ առանց հարկվելու տոկոսներ հավաքեմ 30 տարի, ու հետո թոշակիս տարիներին վերցնեմ, վրեն էլ արդեն քիչ հարկ տամ, պետությունը ասում ա՝ հոպ, €20-ից ավել չես կարա առանց եկամտահարկ սղցնես։ Իսկ Հայաստանում սենց հետ գցելու մշակույթ դեռ չկա, ինչը ֆինանսական ապակայունացման ահագին մեծ գործոն կարա լինի։

----------

Gayl (14.06.2018), Աթեիստ (14.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Լավ հասկանալի էր:
Այսինքն այս պահին 70% տոկոսը ներդրված է մեր տնտեսության մեջ ու այսուհետ էդ ֆոնդի 70%_ը մեր պետությունն ա տնօրինելու, թե կառավարումը հանձնվելու է այլ հիմնադրամների?
Ծլնգ լավ ընդունեցինք, որ շաաաատ վստահելի ձեռքերում են լինելու էդ գումարները, բաաայց հսկայական գումար պետությունը չի կարողանալու իր ներդրումների համար օգտագործել: Էդ նույնն ա, որ Պողոսի ֆինանսականը քաքի մեջ լինի ու վերջին կոպեկը տանի ամենավստահելի բանկում ավանդ դնի ինչ ա թե կարող ա մի 40 տարի հետո ավելի լավ լինի:ճճճ
Հարցը էն ա, որ էդ փողերը պիտի մենք կառավարենք

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ հասկանալի էր:
> Այսինքն այս պահին 70% տոկոսը ներդրված է մեր տնտեսության մեջ ու այսուհետ էդ ֆոնդի 70%_ը մեր պետությունն ա տնօրինելու, թե կառավարումը հանձնվելու է այլ հիմնադրամների?
> Ծլնգ լավ ընդունեցինք, որ շաաաատ վստահելի ձեռքերում են լինելու էդ գումարները, բաաայց հսկայական գումար պետությունը չի կարողանալու իր ներդրումների համար օգտագործել: Էդ նույնն ա, որ Պողոսի ֆինանսականը քաքի մեջ լինի ու վերջին կոպեկը տանի ամենավստահելի բանկում ավանդ դնի ինչ ա թե կարող ա մի 40 տարի հետո ավելի լավ լինի:ճճճ
> Հարցը էն ա, որ էդ փողերը պիտի մենք կառավարենք


Բայց ինչի՞ ես է ուզում մենք կառավարենք։ Նայի, եթե շահութաբեր ներդնելու տեղ կա, ուրեմն փող էլ չունենաս, գնում ես վարկ ես վերցնում։ Ու այդ կուտակայինի փողերի հաշվին Հայաստան երկիրը էժան վարկ վերցնելու միջոց ա ձեռք բերում։ Իսկ եթե շահութաբեր չի ներդրումդ, ապա մարդկանց ապագա թոշակի ֆոնդը դրա մեջ չպիտի ներդնես։ Եթե այդ կուտակայինը չլիներ, մարդիկ այդ փողերը կամ պիտի իրենց վրա ծախսեին՝ նպաստելով տնտեսությանը, կամ դոշակի տակ պահեին։ Երկրին երկու դեպքում էլ շատ ավելի քիչ կհասներ, քան եթե այդ փողերից ահագին մաս ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկ վերցնելու հնարավորություն ունենա։ Ու չէ, Պողոսի բերածդ օրինակը հեչ սազական չի այստեղ։ Ավելի լավ օրինակ կլիներ, որ Պողոսը իր ֆինանսական կայունության համար որոշ գումար հետ ա գցում (ասենք վաղը մյուս օրը գործից ա զրկվում, մեքենայի տակ ա ընկնում գործ անել չի կարում ու տենց), ու դրա մի մասը բանկում ա պահում, մի մասը ներդնում ա անշարժ գույքի մեջ, մի մասն էլ արժեթղթերի մեջ ա ներդնում։ Բանկում պահած փողը ժամանակի հետ արժեզրկվում ա ինֆլյացիայի հետևանքով ու երկարատև բանկում մեծ գումարներ պահելը անիմաստ ա։ Ու հիմա մարդիկ սև օրվա համար հետ են գցում, պետությունն էլ դրա կառավարումը հանձնում ա հմուտ ձեռքերի, մի մասից էլ օգտվում ա շահութաբեր ներդրումներ անելու համար։

Իսկ փողերի մնացած մասը հավանաբար միջազգային արժեթղթերի մեջ է ներդրվում ու բարձր տոկոս ա հավաքում քանի տնտեսական բում ա աշխարհում (մի երեք տարի ա տարեկան 20% կարգի շահույթներ են արժեթղթերի շուկաներում)։ Ու այդ փողերի հաշվին էլ է Հայաստանի ռեյտինգներն ու տնտեսական ինդեքսները աճելու ու հետագայում վարկերի սպասարկման ծախսերը նվազելու։ Ու թեկուզ այս գումարները Հայաստանը կառավարեր, էլի ահագին մաս պիտի միջազգային արժեթղթերի մեջ ներդնեին, որ ի վերջո տակը բան մնար, ոչ թե փչվեր վերջանար ինֆլյացիայի հետևանքով։ Այսինքն էլի ահագին մաս Հայաստանից դուրս էր գալու։ Նենց որ Հայաստանը կառավարի թե ֆլան-ֆստանը այդքան էլ տարբերություն չի անում այդ տեսանկյունից։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ինչի՞ ես է ուզում մենք կառավարենք։ Նայի, եթե շահութաբեր ներդնելու տեղ կա, ուրեմն փող էլ չունենաս, գնում ես վարկ ես վերցնում։ Ու այդ կուտակայինի փողերի հաշվին Հայաստան երկիրը էժան վարկ վերցնելու միջոց ա ձեռք բերում։ Իսկ եթե շահութաբեր չի ներդրումդ, ապա մարդկանց ապագա թոշակի ֆոնդը դրա մեջ չպիտի ներդնես։ Եթե այդ կուտակայինը չլիներ, մարդիկ այդ փողերը կամ պիտի իրենց վրա ծախսեին՝ նպաստելով տնտեսությանը, կամ դոշակի տակ պահեին։ Երկրին երկու դեպքում էլ շատ ավելի քիչ կհասներ, քան եթե այդ փողերից ահագին մաս ցածր տոկոսադրույքով վարկ վերցնելու հնարավորություն ունենա։ Ու չէ, Պողոսի բերածդ օրինակը հեչ սազական չի այստեղ։ Ավելի լավ օրինակ կլիներ, որ Պողոսը իր ֆինանսական կայունության համար որոշ գումար հետ ա գցում (ասենք վաղը մյուս օրը գործից ա զրկվում, մեքենայի տակ ա ընկնում գործ անել չի կարում ու տենց), ու դրա մի մասը բանկում ա պահում, մի մասը ներդնում ա անշարժ գույքի մեջ, մի մասն էլ արժեթղթերի մեջ ա ներդնում։ Բանկում պահած փողը ժամանակի հետ արժեզրկվում ա ինֆլյացիայի հետևանքով ու երկարատև բանկում մեծ գումարներ պահելը անիմաստ ա։ Ու հիմա մարդիկ սև օրվա համար հետ են գցում, պետությունն էլ դրա կառավարումը հանձնում ա հմուտ ձեռքերի, մի մասից էլ օգտվում ա շահութաբեր ներդրումներ անելու համար։
> 
> Իսկ փողերի մնացած մասը հավանաբար միջազգային արժեթղթերի մեջ է ներդրվում ու բարձր տոկոս ա հավաքում քանի տնտեսական բում ա աշխարհում (մի երեք տարի ա տարեկան 20% կարգի շահույթներ են արժեթղթերի շուկաներում)։ Ու այդ փողերի հաշվին էլ է Հայաստանի ռեյտինգներն ու տնտեսական ինդեքսները աճելու ու հետագայում վարկերի սպասարկման ծախսերը նվազելու։ Ու թեկուզ այս գումարները Հայաստանը կառավարեր, էլի ահագին մաս պիտի միջազգային արժեթղթերի մեջ ներդնեին, որ ի վերջո տակը բան մնար, ոչ թե փչվեր վերջանար ինֆլյացիայի հետևանքով։ Այսինքն էլի ահագին մաս Հայաստանից դուրս էր գալու։ Նենց որ Հայաստանը կառավարի թե ֆլան-ֆստանը այդքան էլ տարբերություն չի անում այդ տեսանկյունից։


Ծլնգ, եթե քո տեղը տնտեսագետ լիներ կմտածեի կամ կայֆ ա բռնում կամ էլ իր ա մասնագիտությունից գլուխ չի հանում: Խուճուճ մուճուճ ճանապարհներով ինչ որ բան ես ուզում բացատրես, բայց չես կարողանում համոզես, թե ք...քի մեջ խրված երկիրը, ոնց կարա մեծ փող դուրս հանի, եթե էդ փողի կարիքն ինքն ունի ու էն էլ մի 40 տարով ու էն էլ հնարավորություն ունենա իր ա տված փողը պետք եղած ժամանակ ցածր տոկոսով հետ ուզի: 
40 տարի անց, թե ինչ կլինի էդ փողերի հետ էդ ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի, չկա տենց մեկը ով կկարողանա հակառակը ապացուցի ու չեմ կարծում էդպիսի երկիր կա, որ տենց ռիսկի դիմեր:
Ծլնգ Պողոսի պահը լրիվ տոչնի ա, որտև Հայաստանը հենց էդ Պողոսն ա ու ներկայումս գտնվելով ճահճի մեջ մտածում ա 40 տարի հետո էդ փողերը հետ կվերձնի ու մի քիչ լավ կլինի փոխանակ էդ փողը հիմա ուրիշ տարբեր ոլորտներում ներդնի ու իր ներկան լավացնի: Իսկ եթե ներկան լավ ա հետևաբար ապագայի լավ լինելու շանսերը շատ ավելի մեծ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կուտակայինի թեմայով արագ ասեմ, որ կուտակայինի օրենքը կարգավորում ա, թե որտեղ ինչքան կարան ներդնեն էտ ֆոնդերը։ Մնացած պահերով, թե ինչի կուտակային ու ինչով են էտ փողերը ավելի լավ այլ փողերից, երևի մի քանի օրից կգրեմ, հիմա մի քիչ զբաղված եմ։




> Հոդված 38.	Պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդերի ակտիվների թույլատրելի ներդրումները
> 
> 
> 1. Պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդի ակտիվները կարող են ներդրվել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում և արտասահմանում:
> 
> 2. Արտասահմանում պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդի ակտիվները կարող են ներդրվել՝
> 
> 1) Տնտեսական համագործակցության և զարգացման կազմակերպության (այսուհետ` ՏՀԶԿ) կամ Եվրոպական միության (այսուհետ` ԵՄ) անդամ պետությունների բանկային համակարգը վերահսկող լիազորված մարմնի կողմից արտոնագրված և վերահսկվող ֆինանսական կազմակերպությունների ավանդներում և բանկային հաշիվներում.
> 
> ...

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծլնգ, եթե քո տեղը տնտեսագետ լիներ կմտածեի կամ կայֆ ա բռնում կամ էլ իր ա մասնագիտությունից գլուխ չի հանում: Խուճուճ մուճուճ ճանապարհներով ինչ որ բան ես ուզում բացատրես, բայց չես կարողանում համոզես, թե ք...քի մեջ խրված երկիրը, ոնց կարա մեծ փող դուրս հանի, եթե էդ փողի կարիքն ինքն ունի ու էն էլ մի 40 տարով ու էն էլ հնարավորություն ունենա իր ա տված փողը պետք եղած ժամանակ ցածր տոկոսով հետ ուզի: 
> 40 տարի անց, թե ինչ կլինի էդ փողերի հետ էդ ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի, չկա տենց մեկը ով կկարողանա հակառակը ապացուցի ու չեմ կարծում էդպիսի երկիր կա, որ տենց ռիսկի դիմեր:
> Ծլնգ Պողոսի պահը լրիվ տոչնի ա, որտև Հայաստանը հենց էդ Պողոսն ա ու ներկայումս գտնվելով ճահճի մեջ մտածում ա 40 տարի հետո էդ փողերը հետ կվերձնի ու մի քիչ լավ կլինի փոխանակ էդ փողը հիմա ուրիշ տարբեր ոլորտներում ներդնի ու իր ներկան լավացնի: Իսկ եթե ներկան լավ ա հետևաբար ապագայի լավ լինելու շանսերը շատ ավելի մեծ են:


Արի, ես մի երկու բառով փորձեմ պարզաբանել, պաժալիստա  :LOL: 

Մինչև բանը հասնի նրան, թե ով իրա փողը ոնց ծախսում կամ պիտի ծախսի, կարևոր նախ էս թոշակային ռեֆորմի փիլիսոփայությունը հասկանալ։ 

Աշխարհում երկու տիպի թոշակային համակարգ կա․ 

1) *Սերունդների համերաշխության հիման վրա գործող, կամ այսպես կոչված Բիսմարկյան համակարգ:* Էս էն ա, ինչ մինչև հիմա գործում էր, ու դեռ պիտի գործի Հայաստանում: Սրա էությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ աշխատողները եկամուտ ստանալու ընթացքում կենսաթոշակային փոխանցումներ են անում բյուջե, իսկ թոշակառուները բյուջեից թոշակ են ստանում: Հետո աշխատողները հասնում են կենսաթոշակային տարիքի, ու արդեն իրանց ժամանակվա աշխատողները փոխանցումներ են անում, իսկ իրանք թոշակ են ստանում: Լավ մեխանիզմ ա ու շատ տարիներ աշխատել ա: Բայց մի 20-30 տարի առաջվանից սկսեցից պրոբլեմներ առաջ գալ երկու հիմնական պատճառներով (i) թոշակառուները սկսեցին ավեի երկար ապրել, քանի որ կյանքի տևողությունը երկարում ա, հետևապես ավելի երկար են իրանք թոշակ ստանալու; (ii) ծնելիություն սկսեց նվազել, հետևապես նոր աշխատողներն շուկա ավելի քիչ են մտնում, ու հետևապես կենսաթոշակային փոխանցումներ անողները քչանում են, մինչդեռ թոշակ ստացոները ավելանում են։ Համակրգը դառավ բեռ բոլորի համար, քանի որ կամ թոշակները պետք ա նվազեցնել, կամ հատկացումներ ավելացնել, կամ կենսաթոշակային տարիքը ավելացնել։ Հայաստանում սրան գումարած նաև կա արտագաղթի պրոբլեը։ 

2) *Կուտակային համակարգ։* Էս դեպքում աշխատող կուտակում ա իրա համար։ Կուտակումներ համավքում են հատուկ ֆոնդերում, որոնք պետության կողմից լիցենզավորված են նման կուտակումներ հավաքելու ու կուտակածը ներդնելու։ Քանի որ ահռելի գումարներ են հավաքվում, էս ֆոնդերը պիտի լինեն պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆոնդեր, որ կարողանան էտ միջոցները կառավարել։ Հիմա հարց ա առաջանում, իսկ ինչի դու ինքդ չորոշես, ոնց կառավարես քո միջոցները։ Ասենք, կուտակային պարտադիր փոխանցման փոխարեն, բանկում կուտակային հաշիվ բացես, քո համար, երբ ուզում ես փոխանցես, տոկոս ստանաս, կամ բաժնետոմսեր առնես, կամ անշարժ գույք, և այլն։ Ասեմ խի․ պետությունը քեզ չի վստահում։  :LOL:  Նախ, մեկը կարող ա կամավոր խնայում ա ապագայի համար, մյուսը չի խնայում։ Էտ չխնայողը վաղը էլի դառնալու ա բեռ պետության համար, քանի որ չեն թողնի, որ ինքը սովից մեռնի։ Երկրորդ, խնայողությունները ճիշտ կառավարելու համար պետք են գիտելիքներ, որը ոչ բոլորը ունեն, ու մասնագիտացված ֆոնդը հաստատ ավելի լավ կկառավարի, քան անհատը։ Երրորդ, ոչ մեկը քեզ չի ասում դու մի խնայի ու մի կառավարի քո սեփական միջոցները։ Բայց դրան զուգահեռ, մի պուճուր մաս էլ քո աշխատավրքից տուր թող ուրիշները անեն, որ հազար տոկոս վստահ լինենք, որ դու առանց փողի չես մնա ծերության ընթացքում։ 

Հաջորդ խնդիրը․ ի՞նչ օգուտ մեր երկրին էտ փողերից։ Ուրեմն, օրենքի հոդված 39-ը, այլ սահմանափակումներ հետ մեկտեղ սահմանում ա, որ «Պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդերի ակտիվների հաշվին կատարվող՝ արտասահմանյան արժույթով ներդրումների առավելագույն չափը չի կարող գերազանցել տվյալ պարտադիր կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդի ընդհանուր ակտիվների 40 տոկոսը»։ Այսինքն, 60%-ը պիտի դրամային ակտիվներում ներդրվի։ Իսկ դրամային ակտիվներ կան միայն ՀՀ-ում, ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ։ Հետևապես էս փողերի առնվազն 60%-ը ներդրվում Հայաստանում։ Էս փողերը, տենց շատ ու մի տեղ կուտակված, մեծ քանակությամբ լիկվիդայնություն ա շուկայում, որը նշանակում ա, որ տոկոսները կիջնեն, որը նշանակում ա տնտեսությանը օգուտ, որը նշանակում ա, որ համ պտությունը կարա ավելի էժան ու ազագային արժույթով պարտք վերցնի, համ բիզնեսը կարա էժան վարկեր վերցնեի, համ մենք կարանք էժան վարկեր ակնկալենք, և այլն։ Չեմ ասում վաղվանից, քանի որ էս ահագին երկար պրոցես ա, ու գործոններից մենակ մեկն ա, բայց հաստատ ինքը տնտեսությանն ավելի մեծ օգուտ կարա տա, քան եթե մենք էտ 2.5%-ը ուղղեինք ընթացիկ ծախսերին։ 

Վերջում, ինչ կլինի եթե էս ֆոնդերի փողը կորի - սենց պարզ ձևակերպենք հարցը։ Ուրեմն, պետությունը նախ 74 թվից հետո ծնված վարձու աշխատողների ու անհատ ձեռներեցների սաղ հատկացումները երաշխավորում ա հարյուր տոկոսով, պլյուս տարեկան ինֆլյացիան։ Երկրորդ, եթե հանկարծ նենց ճգնաժամ լինի, որ էս կարգի մեծ ֆոնդերը սկսեն վարի գնալ, ուրեմն վիճակն ընդհանուր առմամբ էնքան վատ ա, որ էական չի, թե փողերդ որտեղ ես պահել, բանկում, ֆոնդում, արժեթղթերում, թե տատիկի կրծքկալում։ 

Ամփոփենք, ապեր - ինձ թվում ա էս ռեֆորմը Հայաստանում այլընտրանք չունի ու պետք ա մինչև վերջ տարվի։

----------

Gayl (21.06.2018), Lion (21.06.2018), Sagittarius (22.06.2018), Աթեիստ (22.06.2018), Հայկօ (27.06.2018), Ներսես_AM (20.06.2018), Վիշապ (20.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մանե Թանդիլյան. «Նախարարի կարգավիճակով խնդիրներն ավելի արագ են լուծումներ ստանում»

Ելք կա ©  :Jpit:

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.06.2018), Տրիբուն (22.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կուտակայինի թեմայով արագ ասեմ, որ կուտակայինի օրենքը կարգավորում ա, թե որտեղ ինչքան կարան ներդնեն էտ ֆոնդերը։ Մնացած պահերով, թե ինչի կուտակային ու ինչով են էտ փողերը ավելի լավ այլ փողերից, երևի մի քանի օրից կգրեմ, հիմա մի քիչ զբաղված եմ։


Բա ինչու՞ մենակ էս երկրներում։

----------


## Freeman

*Հայաստանի մի խումբ քաղաքացիներ ու սփյուռքահայեր դիմել են վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին՝ պահանջելով պաշտոնանկ անել առողջապահության նախարար Արսեն Թորոսյանին։
*

Հլը պատճառաբանությունները, դեբիլության գրեթե բոլոր ստերեոտիպերին համապատասխանում են։

----------

Chuk (26.06.2018), Տրիբուն (26.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ինչու՞ մենակ էս երկրներում։


Ապահով ա:

Սրանք զարգացած ու բարձր ռեյտինգով երկրներն են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապահով ա:
> 
> Սրանք զարգացած ու բարձր ռեյտինգով երկրներն են:


Ռումինիան ապահո՞վ ա։
Բա Ճապոնիան զարգացած չի՞։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռումինիան ապահո՞վ ա։
> Բա Ճապոնիան զարգացած չի՞։


Բյուր, ո՞նց որոշեցիր, որ Ճապոնիայում չի թույլատրվում ներդնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ո՞նց որոշեցիր, որ Ճապոնիայում չի թույլատրվում ներդնել:


Ահ, հայերեն անունը EEA֊ի հետ խառնեցի։ Դու մի ասա OECD֊ն ա  :Jpit:  
Վերջը, բա Ռումինիա՞ն, Բուլղարիա՞ն, Հունգարիա՞ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահ, հայերեն անունը EEA֊ի հետ խառնեցի։ Դու մի ասա OECD֊ն ա  
> Վերջը, բա Ռումինիա՞ն, Բուլղարիա՞ն, Հունգարիա՞ն։


Դե բա ԵՄ անդամ երկրներ են  :Smile:  Ուրիշ բան, որ հետդ համայն եմ. ես էլ Բուլղարիայում ու Ռումինիայում փող չէի դնի:

----------


## Chuk

> *Հայաստանի մի խումբ քաղաքացիներ ու սփյուռքահայեր դիմել են վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին՝ պահանջելով պաշտոնանկ անել առողջապահության նախարար Արսեն Թորոսյանին։
> *
> 
> Հլը պատճառաբանությունները, դեբիլության գրեթե բոլոր ստերեոտիպերին համապատասխանում են։


Էն որ անունները չեն գրել, բայց կարաս հատ-հատ ասես ովքեր են նամակի հեղինակները ։ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ անունները չեն գրել, բայց կարաս հատ-հատ ասես ովքեր են նամակի հեղինակները ։ճ


Ովքե՞ր են

----------


## varo987

Ինչ հիմնավորումներել են բերեն մեկա կուտակայինը էշությունա:
Մեր պապերին պետությունը արդեն քցելա, ամբողջ կյանքները աշխատել են հիմա 40հազար դրամ թոշակ են ստանում, խնայբանկում դրած ավանդները որ իրանք առանց պարտադիրի կուտակել էին էլի քցումա չի տալիս:
Հիմաել նորից են քցում իրանց թոշակները բարձրացնելու փոխարեն բյուջեյից մի ահագին փող տալիս են ապագա թոշակառուներին:
Բայց դե մեծ հարցա ապագա թոշակառուները կստանան թե իրանցել կքցեն, ոնց որ պապերին քցեցին:

Մի հատ կարևոր պահ ստեղ կա, որ մեր պապերը մեկա էտ 40հազար դրամի հույսին չեն, տղերքի ու թոռների ջանը սաղ:
Այ ստեղա դանիացու ու հայի տարբերությունը: Դանիացին կարողա իրա պապին դեմքով չճանաչիել:

Ուրեմն պետք չի, ամեն ինչ որ դրսում անում են տապոռավարի քոպի անել առանց ազգի մենթալիտետը հաշվի առնելու:

Ամեն մարդ թող իրա համար կուտակի եթե հնարավորություն ունի, թող կամավոր էտ ֆոնդերում կուտակի եթե ուզումա, եթե չունիել չեղած տեղից ոնց կուտակի:
Իսկ ով չի կուտակել, երեխեք ու թոռներնել չունի կամ  որդիները եվրոպական մտածելակերպ ունեն իրան շան տեղ չեն դնում, իրա մեղքը իրա վիզը թող 40հազար դրամով յոլա գնա օր ծերության, ոնց ըլնի բարի հարևան կունենան կողքի կօգնեն սովամահ չի լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ովքե՞ր են


Օրինակ Ջրբաշյան Գոհար։ Էդ որ ասում եմ անունները կարամ ասեմ, չի նշանակուկ հատ-հատ հիշում եմ։ Ուղղակի իրանց կամպաշկայի ձեռագիրն ա))

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ Ջրբաշյան Գոհար։ Էդ որ ասում եմ անունները կարամ ասեմ, չի նշանակուկ հատ-հատ հիշում եմ։ Ուղղակի իրանց կամպաշկայի ձեռագիրն ա))


Իմ մտքով էլ իրանք անցան հենց մենակ ձեռագիրը տեսնելով, բայց ստորագրահավաքը սկսել ա ինչ-որ անծանոթ մեկը

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ի՜նչ ԿԳնախ ունենք, է՜․․․ ոտի վրա ասուլիսը ժամանակ ուսուցիչների ատեստացիա էլ ա անում  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՜նչ ԿԳնախ ունենք, է՜․․․ ոտի վրա ասուլիսը ժամանակ ուսուցիչների ատեստացիա էլ ա անում


Լավ էլ ուրախ խորհրդակցություն են անցկացրել  :LOL:  Ես էլ մի տեղ կարդացի, նվաստացնել, սենց-նենց ․․․․ հավայի էլի։ Դպրոցի տնօրենն էլ, ցենտր դեմք էր։ Բա, Արայիկի վերջին թենքյու-ն  :Love:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ էլ ուրախ խորհրդակցություն են անցկացրել  Ես էլ մի տեղ կարդացի, նվաստացնել, սենց-նենց ․․․․ հավայի էլի։ Դպրոցի տնօրենն էլ, ցենտր դեմք էր։ Բա, Արայիկի վերջին թենքյու-ն


հա, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում... բա Աշոծյանը կարա՞ր սենց՝ չէր կարա... ոշմեկ էլ չէր կարա, նախարարներ ունենք՝ աշխարհը չունի, մենակով լրիվ ոլորտը իրենց ուսերին դրած կտանեն  :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում... բա Աշոծյանը կարա՞ր սենց՝ չէր կարա... ոշմեկ էլ չէր կարա, նախարարներ ունենք՝ աշխարհը չունի, մենակով լրիվ ոլորտը իրենց ուսերին դրած կտանեն


Էս յանի քննադատում ես, հա՞։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս յանի քննադատում ես, հա՞։


ի... բա ամոթ չարի՞ր... հպարտանո՜ւմ եմ, մեծատառ Հ-ով, սարի դպրոցում սովորած Հ-ով...

----------


## ivy

> Լավ էլ ուրախ խորհրդակցություն են անցկացրել  Ես էլ մի տեղ կարդացի, նվաստացնել, սենց-նենց ․․․․ հավայի էլի։ Դպրոցի տնօրենն էլ, ցենտր դեմք էր։ Բա, Արայիկի վերջին թենքյու-ն


Արայիկը ոնց որ թե կարգին հոգնած է. կարելի է հասկանալ, լարված ամիսներ էին: Ու ոնց որ թե հետն էլ ընդգծված բացասական դիրքորոշում ունի դպրոցի տնօրենների հանդեպ: Ամեն դեպքում, կորեկտ պահվածք չէր իր կողմից, հուսով եմ՝ կհավաքի իրեն ու սրանից հետո մարդկանց հետ ավելի հարգալից խոսելու ձև կմշակի:

----------

Chuk (30.08.2018), Life (30.08.2018), Tiger29 (30.08.2018), Աթեիստ (30.08.2018), Բարեկամ (31.08.2018), Շինարար (30.08.2018), Ուլուանա (30.08.2018), Տրիբուն (30.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սա հայկական մամուլը էտ տնօրենի տեղը նավաստցաած էր իրան զգացել։ Մինչդեռ, տնօրենը իրոք դուրս շատ էկավ։ Մի վարկյան չհապաղեց, իրան վատ չզգաց, ու ոնց պետքն էր ․․․․ Ուր էր, ժամանակին իմ երեխեքի դպրոցի տնօրենը լիներ․․․․

Խորհրդակցությունն էլ, շատ նորմալ մթնոլորտում անցնում ա, ոնց հասկացա, ոչ մեկը կաշկանդված չի, հարցեր են քննարկում, մեկ ու մեջ էլ կարող ա լյապսեր են լինում։

----------

Life (01.09.2018), Universe (01.09.2018), Աթեիստ (30.08.2018), Շինարար (30.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արայիկը ոնց որ թե կարգին հոգնած է. կարելի է հասկանալ, լարված ամիսներ էին: *Ու ոնց որ թե հետն էլ ընդգծված բացասական դիրքորոշում ունի դպրոցի տնօրենների հանդեպ:* Ամեն դեպքում, կորեկտ պահվածք չէր իր կողմից, հուսով եմ՝ կհավաքի իրեն ու սրանից հետո մարդկանց հետ ավելի հարգալից խոսելու ձև կմշակի:


Ցավոք սրտի կա տենց բան, ու հիմքեր ունի։  :Sad:  Դպրոցների հետ ես էլ նենց թեթև կապեր ունեմ, մոտ հարազատներ ուսուցիչ, ուսմասվար կարգի, մի քիչ ներքին խոհանոցից տեղյակ եմ։ Էն որ դպրոցներում վակխանալիայա էս ինչքան ժամակա, էտ փաստ ա, ու որ լիքը տնօրեններ տնօրեն են, քանի որ սրա նրա սիրած-միրած, ընտրակեղծիք, լիքը փողեր, փողով ատեստաներ ու քննություններ, լիքը գրանցված ու դպրոց չգնացող երեխեք, և այլն․․․․․ էս միֆեր չեն։ 

Բայց դե, խոսքի մեջ զգույշ լինելը ճիշտ բան ա, հատկապես եթե նախարար ես, էն էլ հեղափոխական/բարեփոխիչ նախարար։ 

Էն զուգարան-թանգարան կոնտեքստում Ծլնգը մի բան ճիշտ ասեց (փաստարոն մեկ ու մեջ իրա մոտ էլ ա ստացվում  :LOL:  ) որ կրթական համակագը նենց կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակում ա, որ թանգարան-զուգարանը քննարկումը լրիվ անիմաստ ա։

----------

Chuk (30.08.2018), ivy (30.08.2018), Ուլուանա (30.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ցավոք սրտի կա տենց բան, ու հիմքեր ունի։  Դպրոցների հետ ես էլ նենց թեթև կապեր ունեմ, մոտ հարազատներ ուսուցիչ, ուսմասվար կարգի, մի քիչ ներքին խոհանոցից տեղյակ եմ։ Էն որ դպրոցներում վակխանալիայա էս ինչքան ժամակա, էտ փաստ ա, ու որ լիքը տնօրեններ տնօրեն են, քանի որ սրա նրա սիրած-միրած, ընտրակեղծիք, լիքը փողեր, փողով ատեստաներ ու քննություններ, լիքը գրանցված ու դպրոց չգնացող երեխեք, և այլն․․․․․ էս միֆեր չեն։ 
> 
> Բայց դե, խոսքի մեջ զգույշ լինելը ճիշտ բան ա, հատկապես եթե նախարար ես, էն էլ հեղափոխական/բարեփոխիչ նախարար։ 
> 
> Էն զուգարան-թանգարան կոնտեքստում Ծլնգը մի բան ճիշտ ասեց (փաստարոն մեկ ու մեջ իրա մոտ էլ ա ստացվում  ) որ կրթական համակագը նենց կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակում ա, որ թանգարան-զուգարանը քննարկումը լրիվ անիմաստ ա։


Հանրակրթության վիճակն ինձ էլ է լավ ծանոթ՝ հենց քո ասած կապերի միջոցով, ու վերջերս էլ ներգաղթի թեմայում դրա մասին գրառում էի արել՝ որպես Հայաստան վերադառնալուն դեմ խոսող գլխավոր պատճառ․



> Ես երևի երբեք էլ հետ չգամ, համենայնդեպս քանի երեխաս անչափահաս է, ու էս պահին ինձ համար ամենակարևոր խնդիրներից մեկը կրթական համակարգի խարխուլ վիճակն է: Դպրոցական համակարգում ընտանիքի անդամ ունենալով՝ ահագին ծանոթ եմ Հայաստանում միջնակարգ կրթության օղակներում տիրող խայտառակ վիճակի մասին: Ես հաստատ չէի ուզի՝ երեխաս էդ համակարգում լիներ: Էս մի տարվա ընթացքում ահագին մանրամասնորեն ծանոթացել եմ նաև էստեղի դպրոցական համակարգին, ու ինձ համար էստեղինը ահագին մոտ է կատարյալին: Թե ինչ հավես տեղ կարող է լինել դպրոցը, ինքս էլ չէի պատկերացնում, մինչև էս վերջին տարին: Ու քանի Հայաստանը կիլոմետրերով հեռու է էդ վիճակից, հետդարձի մասին խոսք էլ գնալ չի կարող՝ դպրոցահասակ երեխա ունենալու դեպքում:
> Բայց մեծ հույսեր ունեմ, որ ամեն ինչ քիչ-քիչ դեպի լավն է փոխվելու: Ուղղակի սա ամիսների հարց չի, այլ տարիների:


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մարդկանց ու մամուլի բացասական արձագանքին, ապա մի բան պիտի հասկանանք, որ ստանդարտները փոխվել են․ Աշոտյանի նման պահվածքը գուցե ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես չֆիքսեր։ Իսկ հիմա մարդիկ ավելի մեծ ակնկալիքներ ունեն կառավարությունից, արդեն ամեն ինչ էլ նկատվում է, ու սա համարում եմ շատ առողջ տենդենց։ Արայիկից ու կառավարության մյուս անդամներից մարդիկ ուրիշ պահվածք են ակնկալում, և անձնական մակարդակի իջնելը ու անդուր քոմենթներ անելը (թեկուզ և տնօրենների հանդեպ ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքի համար բավականաչափ հիմքեր ունենալու դեպքում) չի տեղավորվում էդ ակնկալիքների մեջ։ Սա ամենևին վատ չեմ համարում, քանի որ սա ցույց է տալիս, որ ստանդարտները բարձրացել են։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.08.2018), Բարեկամ (31.08.2018), Շինարար (30.08.2018), Ուլուանա (30.08.2018), Տրիբուն (30.08.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Թե ինչ կապ ուներ՝ իր ասած նախորդ տեքստն անգլերեն ասաց, թե նոր միտք։ Հո սինխրոն թարգմանության թե՞սթ չէր․․․
Կարելի էր կարծել /նախարարի նկատողությունից/, թե տնօրենն իր ասած էդ նոր տեքստը նախօրոք սերտած ու անգիր արած էր եկել ասուլիսին։
Էն որ անպատշաճ էր "վստահ" լինելը /"ես վստահ եմ, որ չեք կարողանա ասել"/, շատ ավելի լուզերական էր հետո հակադարձելը, թե էդ ուրիշ տեքստ ասացիր․․․ 
Հիասթափվեցի․․․

----------

Շինարար (31.08.2018)

----------


## Life

Ստեղ կարելիա հաշվի առնել նաև մանթռաշի գործոնը: Ես, որ 8 տարի ա անգլերեն եմ խոսում հաստատ մի ավելի վատ ապուշություն էի ասելու  :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ., բայց դե ես տնօրեն էլ չեմ))

----------


## Chuk

@Տրիբուն ձյա, եկամտահարկի համահավասարեցումը կմեկնաբանե՞ս

----------

Gayl (07.09.2018), Աթեիստ (07.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> @Տրիբուն ձյա, եկամտահարկի համահավասարեցումը կմեկնաբանե՞ս


Մեկնաբանեմ, ապեր։

Լիարժեք մեկնաբանելու համար պետք ա օրենքի նախագիծը տեսնել, որ դեռ չկա, բայց Նիկոլի բացատրածի հիման վրա արդեն կարելի ա որոշ ենթադրություններ անել։ 

Գիտես, եկամտահարկը Հայաստանում, ինչպես նաև շատ այլ երկրներում (իրականում երկների մեծամասնությունում) պրոգրեսիվ ա։ Պրոգրեսիվ նշանակում ա, ինչքան բարձր ա երկամուտդ, էնքան բարձրանում ա հարկադրույքը։ Մեր էսօր գործող Հարկային օրենսգրքով ամսեկան դյուքաչափերը հետևյալն են․  
- մինչև 150000 դրամը․ 23%
- 150000-ից մինչև 2000000 դրամը․34500 դրամ՝ գումարած 150000 դրամը գերազանցող գումարի 28%
- 2000000-ից ավել. 552500 դրամ՝ գումարած 2000000 դրամը գերազանցող գումարի 36%  

Համահավասար կամ համահարթ հարկ, անգերեն flat tax, էտ մի համակարգ ա, որի դեպքում անկախ եկամտի չափից կիրառվում ա մի դրույքաչափ, ասենք 20%: Որոշ դեպքերում սահմանվում ա նաև չհարկվող մինիմում։ Այսինքն, ենթադրենք մինչև 150000 դրամը չի հարկվում, դրանից բարձր կիրառվում ա 20% դրույքաչափ։ 

Լիքը երկրներ վերջին մի 10-20 տարիներին կիրառում են էս համակարգը։ Ինչումն ա էս համակարգի պոտենցիալ առավելությունը։ Որպես կանոն հարկային պարտավորություններ կատարելու պատրաստակամությունը մեծանում ա, քանի որ համակարգը պարզ ա ու սաղին հասկանալի ա։ Երկրորդ, պարզության հաշվին հարկային վարչարարությունը հեշտանում ա ու խուսափելը դժվարանում ա։ Նույն պարզության հաշվին հարկային վարչարարությունը պետության վրա ավելի էժան ա նստում։ Քանի որ բարձր եկամուտ ստանալու դեպքում դրույքաչափը չի փոխվում, բարձր եկամուտ ստանալը ինչպե սնաև երկամուտը չթաքցնելը դառնում ա ավելի ձեռնտու, հատկապես եթե թաքցնելու դեքում պատիժը խստացնում են։  

էս ամեն ինչի արդյունքում, տեսությունն ասում ա, որ flat tax կիրառելուց սկսում ա գործել Լաֆերի Կորի էֆեկտը (Laffer Curve) այսինքն հարկման բազան ընդլայնվում ա։ Այսինքն, եթե նախկինում պետությունը ամբողջ երկրով մեկ հարկում էր 1000 միավոր եկամուտ, հիմա կարա հարկի 1200 միավոր եկամուտ։ 

Պռակտիկայում պատկերը մի քիչ խառն ա։ Լիքը երկրներ են կիրառել էս համակարգը, որոշների մոտ իրոք հարկային երկամուտները աճել են, հարկերից խուսափելը կրճատվել ա, վարչարարությունը պարզեցվել ա, իսկ որոշների մոտ պատկերն էնքան էլ հստակ չի։ 

Հայաստանի դեպքում, ես ինքս դեռ շատ ժամանակ առաջվանից կողմ եմ եղել ես համակարգը ներդնելուն, բայց երկու պարզ պայմանով։ Նախ, որ դրույքաչափը ցածր լինի, մոտ 15-17%-ի սահմաններում։ Երկրորդ, որ բոլորի համար անխտիր մտցվի եկամուտների պարտադիր հայտարարագրում՝ ծախսերի պրոքսիով (էս մի քիչ երկար ու ուրիշ թեմայա ․․․ ) որը մեր մոտ չի կիրառվում։

----------

Chuk (08.09.2018), ivy (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Արամ (08.09.2018), Վիշապ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Դրույքաչափի ցածր լինելը ոնց-որ չեն քննարկում, բայց իմ հասկանալով էդ շատ կարևոր ա, եթե ոչ ուրիշ հարցում, ապա առնվազն էսօրվա քիչ դրույքաչափով հարկվողներին էլ բոնուո լինելու համար, որ դժգոհության ալիքը մեղմվի։

----------


## Վիշապ

Երևի պետք է հաշվի առնել, թե բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է միջին ու բարձր եկամուտների զամբյուղի մեջ մտնում, ասենք եթե միջին ու բարձրը զգալի շատ լինեին, պրոգրեսիվ հարկումը երևի թե օպտիմալ ու արդար կլիներ էլ ավելի զարգացնելու երկիրը ու աղքատներին հարուստների հաշվին պահելու: Իսկ հիմա վայթե բնակչության մեծամասնությունը աղքատ է, հետևաբար երևի ավելի ճիշտ է միջին ու բարձր աշխատավարձով աշխատատեղերը խթանել համահավասարեցումով, ասենք IT բիզնեսին վայթե ահագին ձեռնտու կլինի:
Ներգաղթ, բան... մի խոսքով, ես կողմ եմ :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Արէա (08.09.2018), Տրիբուն (08.09.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ոնց նայում եմ, էս համահարթեցումն ինձ շատ արդար համակարգ ա թվում, բայց ՖԲ-ում Բյուրը, Դավիթն ու Շինարարը խիստ դեմ են արտահայտվում, ու նաև նշում են, որ ներկայումս նորմալ երկրներում կիրառվում ա պրոգրեսիվ համակարգը։

Բայց դեռ տվյալներ չունեմ, թե որ երկիրը ինչից հետո ու ինչ իրավիճակում ա անցել էդ պրոգրեսիվին։ Կարծում եմ պետք ա հաշվի առնել երկրի տվյալ պահի վիճակն ու ըստ դրա որոշել, թե որն ավելի արդյունավետ կլնի։

----------


## Շինարար

Տրիբուն լիքը երկրները որոնք են։

----------


## Շինարար

Թե՞ ամաչում ես ասես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե՞ ամաչում ես ասես։


Ոտի վրա հիշածներից հեռախոսով գրեմ, Լատվիա, Լիտվա, Էստոնիա, ուշոտ կնայեմ կգրեմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Տրիբունը մի քիչ ավելի բալանսավորված պատասխան ա տվել, հատկապես ցածր աշխատավարձ ստացողին չհարկելը։ Բայց էդ լիքը երկրները մի տեսակ համոզիչ չի։ Մեր մոտ Սթեվեն Ֆորբսը 17 տոկոս ֆլաթ թաքս էր առաջարկում ժամանակին ու նույնիսկ պրեզիդենտական փրայմարին չանցավ։ Ոնց գցում-բռնում ես, պրոգրեսիվ հարկելը ժիշտ ա։

----------


## Դավիթ

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat...ax_in_the_past

Արցախում 5 տոկոս ֆլաթ թաքս կա՞։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վրաստանն էլ հիշեցի ....Ռուսաստանն էլ վրից:  :Jpit: ) Բայց սրանց նորմալ երկիր ասելը դժվար ա:

----------

Դավիթ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունը մի քիչ ավելի բալանսավորված պատասխան ա տվել, հատկապես ցածր աշխատավարձ ստացողին չհարկելը։ Բայց էդ լիքը երկրները մի տեսակ համոզիչ չի։ Մեր մոտ Սթեվեն Ֆորբսը 17 տոկոս ֆլաթ թաքս էր առաջարկում ժամանակին ու նույնիսկ պրեզիդենտական փրայմարին չանցավ։ Ոնց գցում-բռնում ես, պրոգրեսիվ հարկելը ժիշտ ա։


Մի երկու ժամից մի քիչ կմանրամասնեմ դիրքորոշումս .... հեռախոսով զոռ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Դավիթ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Դավիթ

Լատվիան էս տարի անցել ա պրոգրեսիվի։ Նույնը Ալբանիայի պահով։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համար անընդունելի ա էն մոտեցումը, որ ասում են շատ ստացողը նույնիսկ որ 20%-ի տեղը ասենք 30% վճարի, իրան էլի շատ կմնա։
Ես էսօր իմ եկամուտի հաշվարկով հիպոտեկ եմ վերցրել, վարկեր, երեխաներին ուղարկել եմ վճարովի դպրոց ու տենց լիքը բաներ, որոնք ենթադրում են որոշակի ամսեկան եկամուտ։

Բայց մարդիկ կան, որ իմ փոխարեն որոշում են, որ ավելի շատ հարկ վճարելով էլ ես կարամ նորմալ ապրեմ։
Ու էդ իրանց «նորմալը» օրինակ բերում ա նրան, որ ես էլ չեմ կարում հիպոտեկս վճարեմ, ու զրկվում եմ տնիցս, ու էլի վարձով եմ ապրում։
Էս էլ դարձավ սոցիալական հավասարություն։ 100.000 վճարողը ունի սեփական տուն, որտև բնիկ Երևանցի ա, իսկ ես վարձով եմ ապրում, որտև իրանից շատ եմ ստանում, պտի գումարայինից բացի, տոկոսով էլ շատ վճարեմ։

----------

Գաղթական (08.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լատվիան էս տարի անցել ա պրոգրեսիվի։ Նույնը Ալբանիայի պահով։


Անուշ ․․․  :LOL:  Չեմ նայել կոնկրետ էս տարի կամ նախորդ տարի ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել․ Լատվիան հիշողությանս մեջ էր վաղուց։ Ու կարևոր չի, թե էս տարի, նախորդ տարի, կամ նախորդ տասնամյակում կոնկրետ երկրներ ինչ են արել։ Ամեն մեկն իր պատճառներն ա ունեցել։ Իմ համար կարևորը էս հարցում սկզբունքը հասկանալն ու քննարկելն ա։

Հ․Գ․ Քանի որ էս հարցը շատ ծավալուն ա ու բազմակողմանի ա, դրա համար մի քանի գրառումով երևի հստակեցնեմ իմ հասկացածն ու դիրքորոշումը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ոնց նայում եմ, էս համահարթեցումն ինձ շատ արդար համակարգ ա թվում, բայց ՖԲ-ում Բյուրը, Դավիթն ու Շինարարը խիստ դեմ են արտահայտվում, ու նաև նշում են, որ ներկայումս նորմալ երկրներում կիրառվում ա պրոգրեսիվ համակարգը։


Դանիացին, շոտլանդացին ու ամերիկացին հարկերից են խոսում։ Ոնց որ ես ու դու ճապոնացուն խորոված-քյաբաբից բացատրենք։  :LOL: 

Ապեր, պարզ բաներց սկսենք։ Հարկերը մի քանի պայմանների պետք ա բավարարեն․

- *Լինեն արդարարացի*․ պարզ ասած, շատ ստացողը շատ վճարի, քիչ ստացողը՝ քիչ
- *Լինեն որոշակի*․ յուրաքանչյուր հարկ վճարով տոշնի իմանա, թե ինչքան հարկ ա վճարելու
- *Լինեն հարմար*․ բոլոր հարկ վճարողները տոշնի իմանան, երբ, որ պահին, որտեղ են վարում
- *Լինեն արդյունավետ․* հարկ հավաքելը պետության վրա չնստի ավելի շատ, քան հավաքված հարկն ա, այսինքն հազար հոքի հարկայինի աշխատող չպահես, որ մեկը հաշվի, մյուստ հաշվածը ստուգի, երրորդը հավաքի, չորրորդը հավաքածը ստուգի, հինգերորդը նախորդ չորսին ստուգի ․․․․ 

Առանց մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու, ասեմ, որ flat tax-ը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ բավարարում ա չորս պայմանից երեքին։ Արդարացիության հարցն էլ քննարկելու նյութ ա, էտ էլ մյուս գրառումով Չուկին պատասխանում։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Հայկօ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրույքաչափի ցածր լինելը ոնց-որ չեն քննարկում, բայց իմ հասկանալով էդ շատ կարևոր ա, եթե ոչ ուրիշ հարցում, ապա առնվազն էսօրվա քիչ դրույքաչափով հարկվողներին էլ բոնուո լինելու համար, որ դժգոհության ալիքը մեղմվի։


Նախ, մինչև օրենքի նախագիծը չտեսնեն, սաղ խոսակցությունները լինելու են սկզբունքների շուրջ՝ առանց կոնկրետության։ 

Բայց էս պահի դրությամբ ասեմ, որ խնդիրը մենակ դյուքաչափի մեջ չի։ Առնվազն հետևյալ հարցերն ա պետք հածվի առնել․
- Լինելու չհարկվող մինիմում, թե՞ ոչ
- Եթե լինելու ա, ի՞նչ ենք անելու չհարկվող մինիմումից ցածր եկամուտ ստացողների հետ։ Համարելու՞ ենք իրանց անապահով ու նպաստ տանք մինիմումից պակասի չափով, թե՞ ոչ։
- Flat Rate-ը կիրառվելույա բոլոր եկամուտների տեսակների համար, թե՞ ոչ։ Քանի որ աշխատավարձն էլ եկամուտ, նոտարական գործունեությունն էլ, խորհրդատվական գործունեությունն էլ, շահաբաժինն էլ, վիճակախաղից շահումն էլ, տան առք ու վաճառքի տարբերություննից ստացված եկամուտն էլ։  
- Լինելույա պարտադիր հայտարարարգրում բոլոր համար, թե՞ ոչ։
- Գանձման մի սխեմայա լինելու, ասենք ամեն ամիս, թե մի քանի, ասենք ամսեկան, կիսամյակային, տարեկան։ 
- Ու սենց ․․․․

----------

Հայկօ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե ինձ հաշվի Հայաստանցի, չնայած հարկը ԱՄՆ-ում ա մուծվելու։ Ես խնդիր չունեմ, որ բոլորի հարկերը թեթևանան, բայց 100 հազար ստացողի վրա ճպցնել 1 միլիոն ստացողի տոկոսայինը հեչ արդար չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ինձ հաշվի Հայաստանցի, չնայած հարկը ԱՄՆ-ում ա մուծվելու։ Ես խնդիր չունեմ, որ բոլորի հարկերը թեթևանան, բայց 100 հազար ստացողի վրա ճպցնել 1 միլիոն ստացողի տոկոսայինը հեչ արդար չի։


Դավիթ ջան, արդարությունն էս դեպքում մի քիչ հարաբերական ա։ 

Դու հարցին սենց նայի․ 20% flat rate-ի դեպքում, 100.000 ստացողը վճարելու ա 20.000, իսկ 1.000.000 ստացողը 200.000։ Արդար չի՞  :LOL:  Ինչ պարտադիր ա, որ սահմանային դրույքաչափը աճի։ Հենա հաստատուն դրույքաչափով էլ ա շատ ստացողը շատ վճարում, քիչ ստացողը՝ քիչ։

----------

Գաղթական (08.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևի պետք է հաշվի առնել, թե բնակչության քանի տոկոսն է միջին ու բարձր եկամուտների զամբյուղի մեջ մտնում, ասենք եթե միջին ու բարձրը զգալի շատ լինեին, պրոգրեսիվ հարկումը երևի թե օպտիմալ ու արդար կլիներ էլ ավելի զարգացնելու երկիրը ու աղքատներին հարուստների հաշվին պահելու: Իսկ հիմա վայթե բնակչության մեծամասնությունը աղքատ է, հետևաբար երևի ավելի ճիշտ է միջին ու բարձր աշխատավարձով աշխատատեղերը խթանել համահավասարեցումով, ասենք IT բիզնեսին վայթե ահագին ձեռնտու կլինի:
> Ներգաղթ, բան... մի խոսքով, ես կողմ եմ :Ճ


Ասեմ, որ հետդ համաձայն եմ, էն առումով, որ եթե բնակչության գերակշիռ մասը ստանում ա 150.000-ին մոտ աշխատավարձ, պրոգրեսիվությունը իմաստը կորցնում ա։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, հարկային սենց փոփոխության արդյունքները գծային չի, ու պետք չի նայել մենակ մի նեղ տեսանկյունից, թե ինչքան տնօրինվող եկամուտ ա մնում հարկումից հետո տարբեր եկամտային խմբերի մոտ։ Հետևանքները նաև վարքագծային են ու մուլտիպլիկատիվ։ Մի քանի սենց պարզ ենթադրություններ ոտի վրա ես անեմ․ 
- Լրացուցիչ եկամուտները գնալու են լրիվ սպառման, թե նար խնայողություններ են ավելանալու
- Եթե գնալու են սպառման, ապա ԱԱՀ ա հարկվելու վերջնական սպառման միջոցով, 
- Եկամուտները ավելացնելու խթաններ առաջանալու են, թե՞ չէ, ասենք ավելի շատ աշխատելու միջոցով
- Բարձր եկամուտները չթաքցնելու խթաններ առաջանալու են, թե չէ
- Վարչարարության պարզեցումից օգուտներն ինչքա՞ն են լինելու

Արդարության հարցը չնայած կարևոր ա, բայց հարցերից միայն մեկն ա։ Հետո, արդարությունը քնարկելուց ուզենք թե չուզենք ընկնելու ենք սուբյեկտիվ դաշտ։ Ասենք սահմանյին դրույքաչափը եթե պրոգրեսիվ աճում ա, արդա՞ր ա, որ միայն երեք դրույք լինի, թե պետք ա հինգ լինի։ Արդա՞ր ա որ ամենաբարձրը 32% լինի, թե՞ պիտի 42% լինի։ Հարուստները առանց այն էլ բացարձակ առումով շատ են վճարում, ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա, որ հարաբերականորեն էլ շատ վճարեն։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, արդարությունն էս դեպքում մի քիչ հարաբերական ա։ 
> 
> Դու հարցին սենց նայի․ 20% flat rate-ի դեպքում, 100.000 ստացողը վճարելու ա 20.000, իսկ 1.000.000 ստացողը 200.000։ Արդար չի՞  Ինչ պարտադիր ա, որ սահմանային դրույքաչափը աճի։ Հենա հաստատուն դրույքաչափով էլ ա շատ ստացողը շատ վճարում, քիչ ստացողը՝ քիչ։


Դե 80 հազարն ուր, 800-ը ուր։

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ հետաքրքիրա՝ հարկատուի ընտանեկան կարգավիճակը հաշվի առնվելուա՞:

Օրինակ Բելգիայում սենց հետաքրքիր բան կա.
Կախված էն հանգամանքից, թե հարկատուն քանի հոգիա իր ուսերին պահում (անչափահաս երեխա, թոշակառու ծնող, հաշմանդամ ընտանիքի անդամ և այլն), համապատասխանաբար մի քանի տոկոսով իրենից գանձվող հարկը պակասումա:

Ի դեպ՝ 5 թե 6 հոգի պահելու դեպքում (կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում), վճարվող հարկն ընդհանրապես հասնումա 0-ի:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> - *Լինեն արդյունավետ․* հարկ հավաքելը պետության վրա չնստի ավելի շատ, քան հավաքված հարկն ա, այսինքն հազար հոքի հարկայինի աշխատող չպահես, որ մեկը հաշվի, մյուստ հաշվածը ստուգի, երրորդը հավաքի, չորրորդը հավաքածը ստուգի, հինգերորդը նախորդ չորսին ստուգի ․․․․


Բա տենց հզոր IT մասնագետներ ունեցող երկրին պալոժա՞ սենց բանի համար 5 հոգի աշխատող պահել ))

----------


## Շինարար

> Վրաստանն էլ հիշեցի ....Ռուսաստանն էլ վրից: ) Բայց սրանց նորմալ երկիր ասելը դժվար ա:


Լավ էլի չեմ հիշում։ Մադագասկար Տուլավու Ղազախստան Թուրքմենստան Բելառուս։ Քո սիրած օրինակներն են ուրիշ վաղը երբ պետք ա լինում ինչ որ քաղաքականություն քննադատել։ Գնում միանում ենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ էլի չեմ հիշում։ Մադագասկար Տուլավու Ղազախստան Թուրքմենստան Բելառուս։ Քո սիրած օրինակներն են ուրիշ վաղը երբ պետք ա լինում ինչ որ քաղաքականություն քննադատել։ Գնում միանում ենք։


Շինարար ախպեր, եթե տնտեսությանդ կառուցվածքն ու եկամուտների մակարդակդ Տուվալույա, պիտի հարկային համակարգդ էլ Տուվալու լինի։ Չես կարա տնտեսությամբ Տուվալու լինես, հարկային համակարգով Շվեդիա։ 

Բայց, լավ հիշացրեցիր, մոռացել էի նայեի, ու ոնց տեսնում եմ վիքիում կա, թե որ երկներ են կիրառում flat tax: Ես պիտի հետ գնայի իմ 2012-13 թվերի նոթերում նայեի, որովհետև սրան մոտ թեմայով վերջին էսեյները էտ թվերին էի գրել։  :LOL: 

Վոբշեմ, Էստոնիա, Հունգարիա, Լիտվա, Բուլղարիա, Ռումինիա, բոլորն էլ ԵՄ անդամ երկրներ են, Մակեդոնիա, ԵՄ անդամության թեկնածու։ Սրանք flat taxi-ի օրինակներ են։ Կարանք նաև իրանց հետ համեմատվենք, եթե բանը համեմավելու մեջ ա։ 

Բայց համեմատվելը երկրորդական ա։ Ես հենց սկզբից էլ գրել էի, որ արդյունքները խառն են ու երկրից երկիր տարբերվում են։ Օրինակ, Ռուսաստանում երբ մտցրել են flat tax-ը, հենց առաջին տարին 25% հարկային եկամուտների աճ ա եղել։ Լավ ա չէ՞՛։ Բայց նույնսիկ էս վստահելի ինֆո չի, քանի որ ոչ մի վերլուծություն չկա, թե էս 25% աճը ինչի ա եղել․ կամավոր հարկային դաշտ մտնելու հաշվին, թե՞ հարկային վարչարարության խստացման հաշվին, որը սենց թե նենց լինելու էր, առանց դրույքը փոխելու։ 

Երկրորդ, Հայաստանում էս պահին գործում ա 8 հարկատեսակ։ Դրույքներն էլ ցածր չեն։ Համակարգն էլ ահագին բարդ ա։ Բայց ընդհանուր հարկային բեռը, կամ կոպիտ ասած ամբողջ տնտեսության համար էֆեկտվ հարկային դրույքը, շատ ցածր ա։ Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներից ամենացածրն ա։ Այսինքնմի տեղ պրոբլեմ կա, լուրջ պրոբլեմ, ու ոնց որ էտ պրոբլեմը թաքցնելու կամ վատ վարչարարության հետ ա կապված։ Գումարած, մենք ուղղակի հարկեր վճարելու կուլտուրա չունենք։ Իսկ բարդ հարկային համակարգը նպաստում ա նրան, որ մարդիկ թաքցնեն, կամ հարկայինը անարդյունավետ աշխատի։ Այսինքն, համակագը պարզեցնելը Հայաստանում հավանաբար բերելու ա հարկային եկամուտների աճի։ 

Գումարած, մեր կարգի տնտեսություն ունեցող երկրներում, շատ հաճախ, արդարացիորեն, հարկային հիմնական բեռը անուղակի հարկերի վրայա (ԱԱՀ, աքցիզ, մաքսատուրք), քանի որ էտ սաղ պիտի վճարեն, քանի որ հարկման կետը սպառումն ա։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ մեր երկրում սուպերմարկետնրը դաժե ԱԱՀ-ից են հասցրել խուսափել, ու՞ր մնաց եկամահարկ ու շահութահարկից։ Հազարներով չգրանցված աշխատողներ կան, հազարներով մարդկանց աշխատավարձը իրականում ստացվողից տաս անգամ քիչ են ցույց տալիս, ու սենց բաներ։ Ու էս ամեն ինչի պատճառը նաև հարկային համակագի բարդ լինելն ա։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ապեր, չի կարելի ա բռնել ու չոր համեմատություն անել․ Դանիան լավ երկիր ա, ընդեղ եկամտահարկը պրոգրեսիվ ա, իսկ Տուվալուն վատ երկիր ա, ընդեղ եկամտահարկը flat ա, մենք էլ ուզում ենք լավ երկրներին նմանվենք, ուրեմն պետք ա Դանիայի հարկային համակարգին նմանվենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե 80 հազարն ուր, 800-ը ուր։


Ճիշտ ա, բա վճարած 20 հազար հարկն ու, 200-ը ուր։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ախպեր, եթե տնտեսությանդ կառուցվածքն ու եկամուտների մակարդակդ Տուվալույա, պիտի հարկային համակարգդ էլ Տուվալու լինի։ Չես կարա տնտեսությամբ Տուվալու լինես, հարկային համակարգով Շվեդիա։ 
> 
> Բայց, լավ հիշացրեցիր, մոռացել էի նայեի, ու ոնց տեսնում եմ վիքիում կա, թե որ երկներ են կիրառում flat tax: Ես պիտի հետ գնայի իմ 2012-13 թվերի նոթերում նայեի, որովհետև սրան մոտ թեմայով վերջին էսեյները էտ թվերին էի գրել։ 
> 
> Վոբշեմ, Էստոնիա, Հունգարիա, Լիտվա, Բուլղարիա, Ռումինիա, բոլորն էլ ԵՄ անդամ երկրներ են, Մակեդոնիա, ԵՄ անդամության թեկնածու։ Սրանք flat taxi-ի օրինակներ են։ Կարանք նաև իրանց հետ համեմատվենք, եթե բանը համեմավելու մեջ ա։ 
> 
> Բայց համեմատվելը երկրորդական ա։ Ես հենց սկզբից էլ գրել էի, որ արդյունքները խառն են ու երկրից երկիր տարբերվում են։ Օրինակ, Ռուսաստանում երբ մտցրել են flat tax-ը, հենց առաջին տարին 25% հարկային եկամուտների աճ ա եղել։ Լավ ա չէ՞՛։ Բայց նույնսիկ էս վստահելի ինֆո չի, քանի որ ոչ մի վերլուծություն չկա, թե էս 25% աճը ինչի ա եղել․ կամավոր հարկային դաշտ մտնելու հաշվին, թե՞ հարկային վարչարարության խստացման հաշվին, որը սենց թե նենց լինելու էր, առանց դրույքը փոխելու։ 
> 
> Երկրորդ, Հայաստանում էս պահին գործում ա 8 հարկատեսակ։ Դրույքներն էլ ցածր չեն։ Համակարգն էլ ահագին բարդ ա։ Բայց ընդհանուր հարկային բեռը, կամ կոպիտ ասած ամբողջ տնտեսության համար էֆեկտվ հարկային դրույքը, շատ ցածր ա։ Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներից ամենացածրն ա։ Այսինքնմի տեղ պրոբլեմ կա, լուրջ պրոբլեմ, ու ոնց որ էտ պրոբլեմը թաքցնելու կամ վատ վարչարարության հետ ա կապված։ Գումարած, մենք ուղղակի հարկեր վճարելու կուլտուրա չունենք։ Իսկ բարդ հարկային համակարգը նպաստում ա նրան, որ մարդիկ թաքցնեն, կամ հարկայինը անարդյունավետ աշխատի։ Այսինքն, համակագը պարզեցնելը Հայաստանում հավանաբար բերելու ա հարկային եկամուտների աճի։ 
> ...


Ոչ մեկն էլ վատ երկիր չի։ Սոցիալական վատ համակարգ ունեն։ Քո նշած նույն Եվրամիության անդամները Եվրամիության ամենակոռումպացված եւ աղքատ երկրներն են։ Բուլղարիա Հունգարիա Ռումինիա։ Ուլտրաաջ իշխանություններով և այլն։ Մի բանի լավ օրինակը չկա չես կարա համոզես։ Նայես ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսը տակ մեր սիրելի ակումբցիների քոմենթները։ Ուլտրաաջ գաղափարներ։ Ու էս առաջադեմ մարդիկ են։ Եթե էս ուղղությամբ ենք հասարակությունը տանելու մեզ ոչ մի լավ բան չի սպասում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ մեկն էլ վատ երկիր չի։ Սոցիալական վատ համակարգ ունեն։ Քո նշած նույն Եվրամիության անդամները Եվրամիության ամենակոռումպացված եւ աղքատ երկրներն են։ Բուլղարիա Հունգարիա Ռումինիա։ Ուլտրաաջ իշխանություններով և այլն։ Մի բանի լավ օրինակը չկա չես կարա համոզես։ Նայես ֆեյսբուքյան ստատուսը տակ մեր սիրելի ակումբցիների քոմենթները։ Ուլտրաաջ գաղափարներ։ Ու էս առաջադեմ մարդիկ են։ Եթե էս ուղղությամբ ենք հասարակությունը տանելու մեզ ոչ մի լավ բան չի սպասում։


Ես գաղափարականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չեմ տեսնում, բայց վստահ ես ասում, երևի ճիշտ ես ասում։  :LOL: 

Մենակ մի օրենսդրական նախագծով սենց եզրահանգումներ անելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում։ Ուզում ես իրոք կարծիք կազմես, թե ինչպիսին ա լինելու քաղաքականությունը պիտի համ նայես թե ոնց ու ումից են եկամուտները հավքում, համ էլ թե ում վրա ու ինչքան են փող ծախսում։ Դրա համար սպասի 2019 թվականի բյուջեի նախագծին, որը պիտի առաջիկա մի ամսվա մեջ ներկայացնի կառավարությունը։ Ու էն ժամանակ կարծիք կազմի։ Թե չէ, սենց sweeping statement-ները հեչ կառուցողական չեն։ 

Ես ինքս բավականին ձախական հայացքներ ունեմ, բայց տարիներ շարունակ կողմ եմ եղել, որ Հայաստանում եկամտահարկի flat rate կիրառվի։ Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եմ ես դառնում կոռումպացված ու ուլտրաաջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Գաղթական (08.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես գաղափարականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չեմ տեսնում, բայց վստահ ես ասում, երևի ճիշտ ես ասում։ 
> 
> Մենակ մի օրենսդրական նախագծով սենց եզրահանգումներ անելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում։ Ուզում ես իրոք կարծիք կազմես, թե ինչպիսին ա լինելու քաղաքականությունը պիտի համ նայես թե ոնց ու ումից են եկամուտները հավքում, համ էլ թե ում վրա ու ինչքան են փող ծախսում։ Դրա համար սպասի 2019 թվականի բյուջեի նախագծին, որը պիտի առաջիկա մի ամսվա մեջ ներակայացնի կառավարությունը։ Ու էն ժամանակ կարծիք կազմի։ Թե չէ, սենց sweeping statement-ները հեչ կառուցողկան չեն։ 
> 
> Ես ինքս բավականին ձախական հայացքներ ունեմ, բայց տարիներ շարունակ կողմ եմ եղել, որ Հայաստանում եկամտահարկի flat rate կիրառվի։ Ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եմ ես դառնում կոռումպացված ու ուլտրաաջ։


Դու չես դառնում երկրիդ կուրսն ա քիչ քիչ դառնում։ Ու երբ մարդկանց հիմնավորումները պետությունը Ռոբին Հուդը չի կամ սոցիալական արդարություն վիձեծի լի-ն ա, կներես եթե ուլտրաաջ գաղափարներ եմ տեսնում նման մեկնաբանություններում։ Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես խնդաս արխային խնդա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա, Շինարար ախպեր, մոռացա, ես չգիտեմ ով ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունի էս փոփոխություններից ու ֆեյսբուքում ստատուսի տակ ինչեր ա գրում։ Իմ ակնկալիքները շատ պարզ են։ Ես հույս ունեմ, որ հարկային համակարգի պարզեցմանը զուգընթաց վարչարարությունն ու compliance-ը էնքան են լավանալու, որ բյուջեի եկամուտները ահագին աճեն, քանի որ հիմա շաաաաատ ցածր են համեմատած ուրիշ երկրների հետ։ Ու էտ լրացուցիչ եկամուտները ուղղվելու են հիմնականում սոցիալական ոլորտի ծախսերին ու ենթակառուցվածքներին - կրթություն, գիտություն, առողջապահություն, սոցապ, փողոց, կամուրջ, դպրոց, տրանսպորտ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու չես դառնում երկրիդ կուրսն ա քիչ քիչ դառնում։ Ու երբ մարդկանց հիմնավորումները պետությունը Ռոբին Հուդը չի կամ սոցիալական արդարություն վիձեծի լի-ն ա, կներես եթե ուլտրաաջ գաղափարներ եմ տեսնում նման մեկնաբանություններում։ Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես խնդաս արխային խնդա։


Ջղայինացած ես երևում, հոպար ․․․․ take it easy .... ստատուսներով քաղաքականություն չի ձևավորվի։ Ես չեմ բացառում, որ ահագին մարդ ուրախացել ա, որ իրա եկամուտները քիչ են հարկվելու։ Կարող ա նաև լիքը խառը մեկնաբանություններ ա գրում առանց հասկանալու։ Բայց կրկնում եմ, բուն քաղաքականության մեջ ես ոչ մի ուլտրաաջ վիճակներ չեմ տեսնում։ Հայաստանի հարկային համակարգի պրոբլեմնրը շատ են ու ուրիշ տեղում են, դեռ գաղափարախոսության հետ նույնիսկ հեռավոր կապ չունեն։  

Ու ասեմ, եթե տենց ակտիվ քննարկում ա գնում, ուրմեն առողջ մթնոլորտ ա։ Ուրեմն մարդիկ հետաքրքրված են։ Աջ են, թե ձախ են, էտ իմ համար երկրորդական ա։ Երևի իրականում չեն էլ հասկանում ինչ են։ 

Վերջում, մի անգամ մի թեմայով ասել եմ, Ծլնգի հետ էինք քննարկում, հիմա էլ ասեմ ․․․․ էս լուրջ փոփոխություն ա, ու եթե շատ լայն շերտեր են ընգրկվել քննարկման մեջ, թող հանրաքվեի դնեն։ Համ էլ առաջին փորձը կլինի Նիկոլի ասած ուղիղ ժողովրդավարության։

----------


## Շինարար

Ջղայնացած չեմ Տրիբուն ջան հիասթափված եմ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից։ Տեսնենք հետո ոնց կլինի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջղայնացած չեմ Տրիբուն ջան հիասթափված եմ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից։ Տեսնենք հետո ոնց կլինի։


Իզուր ապեր։ Քննարկումն ինքնին արդեն առողջ մթնոլորտ ա։ Հայաստանն էլ բազմաշերտ ա, ամեն տեսակի կարծիք կարա լինի։ Հարկային կրթավածությունը զրոյական ա, այսինքն սենց փոփոխության նկատմամ ռեակցիան անկանխատեսելի ա։ Մենակ մի հարկատեսակ քննարկելով գաղափարական ենթադրություններ անելն էլ ճիշտ չի։  

Իսկ հետո պիտի լավ լինի, վարյանտ չկա !!!

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ բացի նրանից, որ Տուվալուն ու Թուրքմենստանը վատ տնտեսություն ունեն, մեկ էլ նրանից, որ Հունգարիայի ու Բուլղարիայի կառավարություններն ուլտրաաջ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ուրիշ հիմնավորումներ կա՞ն, թե ինչի ա առայժմ չկարդացված օրինագիծը վատը լինելու Հայաստանի համար:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ բացի նրանից, որ Տուվալուն ու Թուրքմենստանը վատ տնտեսություն ունեն, մեկ էլ նրանից, որ Հունգարիայի ու Բուլղարիայի կառավարություններն ուլտրաաջ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ուրիշ հիմնավորումներ կա՞ն, թե ինչի ա առայժմ չկարդացված օրինագիծը վատը լինելու Հայաստանի համար:


Ես տնտեսագետ չեմ։ Հիմնվում եմ օրինակների վրա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես տնտեսագետ չեմ։ Հիմնվում եմ օրինակների վրա։


Տնտեսագետ ես էլ չեմ:
Իրոք ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե էդ պրոգրեսիվի լավը որնա:

Հ.Գ. «Մեր հղփացած օլիգարխներին պետքա կզզցնել»-ուց բացի..

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դու չես դառնում երկրիդ կուրսն ա քիչ քիչ դառնում։ Ու երբ մարդկանց հիմնավորումները պետությունը Ռոբին Հուդը չի կամ սոցիալական արդարություն վիձեծի լի-ն ա, կներես եթե ուլտրաաջ գաղափարներ եմ տեսնում նման մեկնաբանություններում։ Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես խնդաս արխային խնդա։


ֆու, հազար տարի ա ստեղ չէի գրել, մի բարիեր հաղթահարեցի… :-D 
Շին, սաղ խնդիրն էն ա , որ դու սոցիալական արդարություն ասելով սոցիալիստական կարգեր ես հասկանում,  որովհետև առանց էն էլ շատ ստացողը շատ ա մուծելու հարկ, մի բան էլ նրանից ավելի շատ գանձել, որովհետև Պողոսն ավելի քիչ ա ստանում, առնվազն արդար չի, որովհետև շատ ստացող Պետրոսը հեչ մեղավոր չի, որ Պողոսը քիչ ա ստանում։ Պետրոսը հասել ա դրան, որ ստանա էդքան, որովհետև ուզում ա լավ ապրի, իսկ իրան ասել, որ դու պիտի քո ուզածի պես լավ չապրես, որովհետև Պողոսը հազիվ ա հացի փող աշխատում, էլի չի լինում։ Ու բացի էդ հլը փաստ չի, Պողոսն իրո՞ք էդքան քիչ ա ստանում, թե՞ թուղթ-թամասուքով էդքան քիչ։

----------

Gayl (08.09.2018), Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Վիշապ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հիմա երկրորդ աշխատանքս էլի մի առաջավոր ընկերությունումա:
Էնտեղի կադրերի բաժնի աշխատողների հետ էի հենց էս պրոգրեսիվի թեմայով էն օրը խոսում:
3 հոգի բազմամյա փորձով տնտեսագետներ են, ու պիտի ասեմ, որ 3-ն էլ համաձայնեցին, որ դուռակ սիստեմա:

Վռոձի հարուստն ավելի շատ հարկ պիտի վճարի..
Է ախպեր հարուստն ի՞նչա: Եթե ես բավական փող ունենայի, ինչի՞ էի գնում շաբաթական 7 օր աշխատելու:
Սաղ տարին էշի պես ճռում ես ու ամսական հարկերդ վճարում, վերջում հարկայինից մի հատ էլ նամակա գալիս, որ տարեկան վերահաշվարկ են արել ու պարզվելա, որ մի 2-2.5 ամսվա աշխատավարձիդ չափով դու դեռ մինուս ես կանգնել, պիտի հավելավճար անես:
Քյասար, եթե էդքան չճռռայիր ու ավել չաշխատեիր, էդ ավելցուկը պետք էլ չէր լինի վերադարձնել:

ՈՒ սա դեռ էն պայմաններում, որ սկզբերից ամսական 30%-ից ավել հարկ էին քաշում, իսկ 3 երեխա ունենալուց հետո իջել հասել եմ 25%-ի..
Էս 9-10 տարվա մեջ դեռ տենց դեպք չի եղել, որ տարեվերջին մի կլորիկ գումարի հաշիվ չշխկցնեն:

Սոցիալական արդարությունա կոչվում...

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018), Վիշապ (08.09.2018), Տրիբուն (08.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա երկրորդ աշխատանքս էլի մի առաջավոր ընկերությունումա:
> Էնտեղի կադրերի բաժնի աշխատողների հետ էի հենց էս պրոգրեսիվի թեմայով էն օրը խոսում:
> 3 հոգի բազմամյա փորձով տնտեսագետներ են, ու պիտի ասեմ, որ 3-ն էլ համաձայնեցին, որ դուռակ սիստեմա:
> 
> Վռոձի հարուստն ավելի շատ հարկ պիտի վճարի..
> Է ախպեր հարուստն ի՞նչա: Եթե ես բավական փող ունենայի, ինչի՞ էի գնում շաբաթական 7 օր աշխատելու:
> Սաղ տարին էշի պես ճռում ես ու ամսական հարկերդ վճարում, վերջում հարկայինից մի հատ էլ նամակա գալիս, որ տարեկան վերահաշվարկ են արել ու պարզվելա, որ մի 2-2.5 ամսվա աշխատավարձիդ չափով դու դեռ մինուս ես կանգնել, պիտի հավելավճար անես:
> Քյասար, եթե էդքան չճռռայիր ու ավել չաշխատեիր, էդ ավելցուկը պետք էլ չէր լինի վերադարձնել:
> 
> ...


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ հարուստների համար ապրանքների գները թող ավելի բարձր լինի:ճճ Նենց անեն մարդ չուզենա բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանա :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> ֆու, հազար տարի ա ստեղ չէի գրել, մի բարիեր հաղթահարեցի… :-D


Լավագույն տղերքը վերադառնում են...
Հովո ախպեր լյավ ես?

----------

My World My Space (08.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ հարուստների համար ապրանքների գները թող ավելի բարձր լինի:ճճ Նենց անեն մարդ չուզենա բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանա


Հայաստանում կա բայց տենց բան )))))
Եթե չեմ սխալվում,  @Բարեկամ -ն էր պատմում, որ ուզեցել էր, արձակուրդի ժամանակ, երեխային ինչ-որ խմբակի գրել, ասել էին դրսի հայերդ ավելի շատ փող եք աշխատում, դրա պատճառով ձեր համար ավելի թանկա:
Ընդ որում՝ շեշտադրվել էր ոչ թե օտարերկրյա քաղաքացի լինելը, ինչն ավելի խելքին մոտ կլիներ, այլ հենց ավելի շատ փող աշխատելը )))

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ հարուստների համար ապրանքների գները թող ավելի բարձր լինի:ճճ Նենց անեն մարդ չուզենա բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանա


Հա, մեկ էլ՝ սոցիալապես անապահովները հատուկ քարտ ունեն, որով նպաստ են ստանում ու լիքը-լիքը բաներ իրենց համար եռակի-քառակի անգամ ավելի էժանա:
Էսի, ճիշտա, արդեն ուրիշ մուլծիկիցա, բայց դե էդ համակարգն էլ ահագին շատ ճաքեր ունի:
Օրինակ՝ ահագին մարդ հերթագրվումա աշխատանքի տեղավորման բյուրոներում ու ինչ գործ իրա համար գտնում են՝ մի պատճառ բռնելով մերժումա:
Արդյունքում՝ տարիներով գործազուրկա գրանցված, նպաստա ստանում ու իրա համար ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի էժանա..
Վաբշե չաշխատելով սենց նույն ստանդարտի կյանք կարա վարի ինչև սռանդարտ աշխատավարձով ապրող մարդը:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Էս ի՞նչ ոտ ու ձեռ եք ընկել  :LOL:  արդարություն, սոցիալիզմ, ծայրահեղ աջ ու ձախ  :LOL: 

Տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից հարկային քաղաքականությունը իրենից օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր ա ներկայացնում՝ ինչպե՞ս ժողովրդից մաքսիմալ հարկ հավաքել պետական ծախսերի համար։ Ու եթե քիչ ստացողից 20% հավաքել ա մենակ լինում, խի՞ բարձր աշխատավարձ ունեցողից չփորձես մարջինալ ավելի բարձր տոկոսադրույքով էլ գանձես։ Էս ա կասեք՝ արդարություն, տռալի-վալի․․․ այ այդտեղ էլ գալիս ա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդրի հետաքրքրությունը՝ հասարակությունը ինչքան կների «արդարության» ճկում, որ փորձես ավելի բարձր պոկես։ Պրոգրեսիվ հարկային քաղաքականության հիմքում ընկած ա վերջին գանձված կոպեկի գաղափարը, այսինքն եթե քիչ եկամուտ ունեցողից գանջում ես գցենք 1000 դրամ, իսկ շատ ունեցողից գանձում ես՝ 10000, ապա երկու գանձումների վերջին դրամը նույն ցավը պիտի առաջացնի հարկատուների մոտ ու սա էլ ա արդարության ձև՝ տուր պետությանդ այնքան, ինչքան կարող ես մինչև ասենք 3րդ կատեգորիայի ցավը՝ 10 բալանոց համակարգով։ Բայց դե օպտիմիզացիայի խնդրի մեջ կան նաև Տրիբունի բոլոր նշած պայմանները (վարչական ծախսերը, հարկերից խուսափելու գինը և այլն), որով այս խնդիրը զուտ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից ավելի հետաքրքիր ա դառնում, բայց այդ շատ բաների ճշգրիտ գները ոչ ոք էլ չգիտի, ու մենակ կարանք մոտավոր գնահատականներ տանք։ Ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ միջին խավ չունեցող երկրում ավելի ձեռնտու լինի համահավասարեցումը (տափակ հարկը  :Jpit: ), քան պրոգրեսիվը՝ պետությանը եկող եկամուտի տեսանկյունից, քան պրոգրեսիվը, որտև պրոգրեսիվի դեպքում լիքը այլ ծախսեր են առաջանում, ու արդարությունն այս դեպքում կարելի է փորձել «գնել» ասենք բարձր գույքահարկով։ Թե չէ ինչ տեսակի արդարություն ասես կարանք մեջ բերենք՝ այս կամ այն մոտեցման կողմը նկարազարդելու համար․․․ ասենք այդ նույն պրոգրեսիվի դեպքում՝ ավելի բարձր եկամուտ ունեցողը կարող ա օբյեկտիվորեն ավելի բարձր տոկոսայնությամբ ա օգտվում պետության տված բարիքներից (ասենք պետության պաշտպանությունը իր հավար ավելի թանկ է, քանի որ ավելի շատ կորցնելու բան ունի), ինֆրաստրուկտուրան կարող ա շատ ավելի մեծ տոկոսով մասնակցի իր բարձր աշխատավարձի գոյացման վրա, անվճար կրթության շնորհիվ ստեղծված մասնագետները կարող ա ավելի բարձր տոկոսով նպաստեն իր բարձր եկամուտներին ու տենց, նենց որ կարելի ա լավ էլ արդարացնել, թե ինչու ավելի բարձր եկամուտ ստացողը պիտի ավելի բարձր մարջինալ տոկոսով հարկ մուծի․․․ բայց էլի, ի վերջո սա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր ա՝ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից, թե ինչպես անել, որ պետությունը հնարավոր ամենաբարձր եկամուտը ունենա տվյալ հասարակության ու ընդունված «արդարության» զգացողությունների իրավիճակում։

Դե Նիկոլի կողմից էլ սա հանրային քննարկման հարց սարքելը նաև նպաստում ա հասարակության մեջ տարբեր «արդարությունների» գները մոտավոր որոշելու համար։ Նենց որ պիտի ծայրահեղ աջն էլ մասնակցի բազառին, ծայրահեղ ձախն էլ, ու բոլոր կենտրոնականներն էլ, որ տեսնենք վերջում էդ արդարության գինը ինչքան ա, որ պիտի մուծենք՝ պետության եկամուտները հնարավոր ամենաբարձր սարքելու համար։

----------

Վիշապ (08.09.2018), Տրիբուն (08.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ֆու, հազար տարի ա ստեղ չէի գրել, մի բարիեր հաղթահարեցի… :-D 
> Շին, սաղ խնդիրն էն ա , որ դու սոցիալական արդարություն ասելով սոցիալիստական կարգեր ես հասկանում,  որովհետև առանց էն էլ շատ ստացողը շատ ա մուծելու հարկ, մի բան էլ նրանից ավելի շատ գանձել, որովհետև Պողոսն ավելի քիչ ա ստանում, առնվազն արդար չի, որովհետև շատ ստացող Պետրոսը հեչ մեղավոր չի, որ Պողոսը քիչ ա ստանում։ Պետրոսը հասել ա դրան, որ ստանա էդքան, որովհետև ուզում ա լավ ապրի, իսկ իրան ասել, որ դու պիտի քո ուզածի պես լավ չապրես, որովհետև Պողոսը հազիվ ա հացի փող աշխատում, էլի չի լինում։ Ու բացի էդ հլը փաստ չի, Պողոսն իրո՞ք էդքան քիչ ա ստանում, թե՞ թուղթ-թամասուքով էդքան քիչ։


Միջին խավի համար, որ հիմնականում կյանքի մեծ մասը գործի տեղն են անցկացնում, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հարուստ խավի համար, որոնց ունեցած փողը ոչ թե ծերը ծերին խնայողություն է, ասենք տուն կամ ավտո առնելու համար, այլ՝ մեծ լծակ է հեշտությամբ ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու, ապա նման հարուստներին հավասար տոկոսաչափերով գանձելը նշանակում է էլ ավելի սրել հարուստների ու միջին խավի տարբերությունը, ու պոտենցիալ ավելացնել մոնոպոլիզացիան։ Քչից շատից օրենքի երկրներում ինչքան հասկանում եմ, փորձում են սրա դեմն առնել հարուստներին սուպերբարձր հարկելով, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հարուստները իրենց բիզնեսն ու ներդրումները կարող են տեղափոխել ավելի թեթև հարկային տարածք/երկիր։  Հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանի հարուստների գերակշիռ մասը թալանչիներ են, ու ըստ երևույթին հարկերից ինչքան կարողացել խուսափել են, ապա կարելի է ասել, տեսականորեն բանտերը լցնելուց հետո (։Ճ) ՀՀ-ում հարուստ գտնելը պրոբլեմ է լինելու, հետևաբար  համահավասարեցումը Հայաստանի համար երևի թե իմաստ ունի, համ ստվերը օրինական դաշտ բերելու տեսակետից, համ էլ երկրի գրավչությունը ավելացնելու դրսից ներդրումների ու բիզնեսի ծավալման առումով։ Օրինակ նույնը չէի ասի Նահանգների համար, որտեղ հարուստներն ենքան փող ունեն, որ ինչքան հարկես, կհարկվեն, հարկային օրենքներն էլ չափազանց խիստ են։ Օրինակ ո՞նց հանգիստ խղճով 20% հարկես Ամազոնին, կամ այլ հիպերմարկետների, որ մենակ ապրանքը արտադրողից սպառողին հասցնելու համար, մեջը ավելի շատ են աշխատում, քան արտադրողները, կամ ֆերմերները։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

Լավ, ես լրիվ գրառումները չկարդացի, բայց մեկումեջ մի քանի հատը կարդալուց հետո էս միտքն եկավ, որ էս հավասար հարկումը կօգնի ինչ որ իքս մակարդակից ավել աշխատելուց հետո ավելի արագ հարստանալ, ինչը իր հերթին պետք է որ  ձգտում առաջացնի էդ մակարդակին հասնելու։ Հայեր, միգուցե ժամանակն եկել ա, որ փորձենք ազգովի հարստանա՞լ. ինձ թվում ա բոլորս էլ արդեն մինչև կոկորդ հոգնել ենք էս քյասիբ "կյանքից": 
Կարող ա՞ մի հատ շատ հարուստ մարդուց էս մեր ժողովրդին հասանելիք ամբողջ հարկը վերցնենք, ու էլ ոչ մեկս հարկ չմուծենք. մեկ ա ինքը հարուստ ա, էն տակի մնացած փողով էլ նորմալ կապրի, ինչի՞ն ա պետք էդքան շատ փող  :Jpit:  
Մի խոսքով ինձ թվում ա Ռոբին Հուդիզմը արդար չի։ Էսօր ես ահագին զրկանքների գնով փորձում եմ իմ երեխաների համար (իմ համար) լավ ապագա ստեղծեմ, ու չէի ցանկանա ինձանից բացի այլ մարդ որոշեր թե ինչքան բարի պիտի լինեմ ինձանից ավելի թույլ կամ անհաջողակ մարդկանց նկատմամբ։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ջղայնացած չեմ Տրիբուն ջան հիասթափված եմ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից։ Տեսնենք հետո ոնց կլինի։





> Էս ի՞նչ ոտ ու ձեռ եք ընկել  արդարություն, սոցիալիզմ, ծայրահեղ աջ ու ձախ 
> 
> Տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից հարկային քաղաքականությունը իրենից օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր ա ներկայացնում՝ ինչպե՞ս ժողովրդից մաքսիմալ հարկ հավաքել պետական ծախսերի համար։ Ու եթե քիչ ստացողից 20% հավաքել ա մենակ լինում, խի՞ բարձր աշխատավարձ ունեցողից չփորձես մարջինալ ավելի բարձր տոկոսադրույքով էլ գանձես։ Էս ա կասեք՝ արդարություն, տռալի-վալի․․․ այ այդտեղ էլ գալիս ա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդրի հետաքրքրությունը՝ հասարակությունը ինչքան կների «արդարության» ճկում, որ փորձես ավելի բարձր պոկես։ Պրոգրեսիվ հարկային քաղաքականության հիմքում ընկած ա վերջին գանձված կոպեկի գաղափարը, այսինքն եթե քիչ եկամուտ ունեցողից գանջում ես գցենք 1000 դրամ, իսկ շատ ունեցողից գանձում ես՝ 10000, ապա երկու գանձումների վերջին դրամը նույն ցավը պիտի առաջացնի հարկատուների մոտ ու սա էլ ա արդարության ձև՝ տուր պետությանդ այնքան, ինչքան կարող ես մինչև ասենք 3րդ կատեգորիայի ցավը՝ 10 բալանոց համակարգով։ Բայց դե օպտիմիզացիայի խնդրի մեջ կան նաև Տրիբունի բոլոր նշած պայմանները (վարչական ծախսերը, հարկերից խուսափելու գինը և այլն), որով այս խնդիրը զուտ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից ավելի հետաքրքիր ա դառնում, բայց այդ շատ բաների ճշգրիտ գները ոչ ոք էլ չգիտի, ու մենակ կարանք մոտավոր գնահատականներ տանք։ Ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ միջին խավ չունեցող երկրում ավելի ձեռնտու լինի համահավասարեցումը (տափակ հարկը ), քան պրոգրեսիվը՝ պետությանը եկող եկամուտի տեսանկյունից, քան պրոգրեսիվը, որտև պրոգրեսիվի դեպքում լիքը այլ ծախսեր են առաջանում, ու արդարությունն այս դեպքում կարելի է փորձել «գնել» ասենք բարձր գույքահարկով։ Թե չէ ինչ տեսակի արդարություն ասես կարանք մեջ բերենք՝ այս կամ այն մոտեցման կողմը նկարազարդելու համար․․․ ասենք այդ նույն պրոգրեսիվի դեպքում՝ ավելի բարձր եկամուտ ունեցողը կարող ա օբյեկտիվորեն ավելի բարձր տոկոսայնությամբ ա օգտվում պետության տված բարիքներից (ասենք պետության պաշտպանությունը իր հավար ավելի թանկ է, քանի որ ավելի շատ կորցնելու բան ունի), ինֆրաստրուկտուրան կարող ա շատ ավելի մեծ տոկոսով մասնակցի իր բարձր աշխատավարձի գոյացման վրա, անվճար կրթության շնորհիվ ստեղծված մասնագետները կարող ա ավելի բարձր տոկոսով նպաստեն իր բարձր եկամուտներին ու տենց, նենց որ կարելի ա լավ էլ արդարացնել, թե ինչու ավելի բարձր եկամուտ ստացողը պիտի ավելի բարձր մարջինալ տոկոսով հարկ մուծի․․․ բայց էլի, ի վերջո սա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր ա՝ տնտեսագիտական տեսանկյունից, թե ինչպես անել, որ պետությունը հնարավոր ամենաբարձր եկամուտը ունենա տվյալ հասարակության ու ընդունված «արդարության» զգացողությունների իրավիճակում։
> 
> Դե Նիկոլի կողմից էլ սա հանրային քննարկման հարց սարքելը նաև նպաստում ա հասարակության մեջ տարբեր «արդարությունների» գները մոտավոր որոշելու համար։ Նենց որ պիտի ծայրահեղ աջն էլ մասնակցի բազառին, ծայրահեղ ձախն էլ, ու բոլոր կենտրոնականներն էլ, որ տեսնենք վերջում էդ արդարության գինը ինչքան ա, որ պիտի մուծենք՝ պետության եկամուտները հնարավոր ամենաբարձր սարքելու համար։


Չգիտեմ ով ա ձեռ ու ոտ ընկել։ Ես ուղղակի արտահայտվում եմ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ջղայնացած չեմ Տրիբուն ջան հիասթափված եմ ընդհանուր մթնոլորտից։ Տեսնենք հետո ոնց կլինի։





> Լավ, ես լրիվ գրառումները չկարդացի, բայց մեկումեջ մի քանի հատը կարդալուց հետո էս միտքն եկավ, որ էս հավասար հարկումը կօգնի ինչ որ իքս մակարդակից ավել աշխատելուց հետո ավելի արագ հարստանալ, ինչը իր հերթին պետք է որ  ձգտում առաջացնի էդ մակարդակին հասնելու։ Հայեր, միգուցե ժամանակն եկել ա, որ փորձենք ազգովի հարստանա՞լ. ինձ թվում ա բոլորս էլ արդեն մինչև կոկորդ հոգնել ենք էս քյասիբ "կյանքից": 
> Կարող ա՞ մի հատ շատ հարուստ մարդուց էս մեր ժողովրդին հասանելիք ամբողջ հարկը վերցնենք, ու էլ ոչ մեկս հարկ չմուծենք. մեկ ա ինքը հարուստ ա, էն տակի մնացած փողով էլ նորմալ կապրի, ինչի՞ն ա պետք էդքան շատ փող  
> Մի խոսքով ինձ թվում ա Ռոբին Հուդիզմը արդար չի։ Էսօր ես ահագին զրկանքների գնով փորձում եմ իմ երեխաների համար (իմ համար) լավ ապագա ստեղծեմ, ու չէի ցանկանա ինձանից բացի այլ մարդ որոշեր թե ինչքան բարի պիտի լինեմ ինձանից ավելի թույլ կամ անհաջողակ մարդկանց նկատմամբ։


Էդ ոնց որոշեցիր որ քեզնից թույլ կամ անհաջողակ են։ Նենց Հայաստանի պայմաններում հեշտ ա մարդկանց դրսևորվելը ով էլ չի կարում ուղղակի թույլ ու անհաջողակ ա։ Էդ խի էիք բա հեղափոխություն անում։ Եթե ամեն մեկը ինքն ա ուզում որոշի սոցիալական պատասխանատվության իր չափը պետությունը ինչ ենք անում հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> Էդ ոնց որոշեցիր որ քեզնից թույլ կամ անհաջողակ են։ Նենց Հայաստանի պայմաններում հեշտ ա մարդկանց դրսևորվելը ով էլ չի կարում ուղղակի թույլ ու անհաջողակ ա։ Էդ խի էիք բա հեղափոխություն անում։ Եթե ամեն մեկը ինքն ա ուզում որոշի սոցիալական պատասխանատվության իր չափը պետությունը ինչ ենք անում հետաքրքիր ա։


Շին ջան, եթե մեկը ինձանից 100 դրամով պակաս գումար ա վաստակում, ապա  գոնե էդ պահին ու գոնե գումար վաստակելու հարցում, այո, ինքը ինձանից թույլ ա, կամ միգուցե ուժեղ ա, բայց բախտը չի բերել, ինչ որ հարցում հաջողակ չի գտնվել։ Ես էլ իմ հերթին եմ թույլ կամ պակաս հաջողակ ինձանից ավել գումար վաստակողի ֆոնին, ու սա նորմալ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էդ ոնց որոշեցիր որ քեզնից թույլ կամ անհաջողակ են։ Նենց Հայաստանի պայմաններում հեշտ ա մարդկանց դրսևորվելը ով էլ չի կարում ուղղակի թույլ ու անհաջողակ ա։ Էդ խի էիք բա հեղափոխություն անում։ Եթե ամեն մեկը ինքն ա ուզում որոշի սոցիալական պատասխանատվության իր չափը պետությունը ինչ ենք անում հետաքրքիր ա։


Շին, հեղափոխությունը հենց էդ անտեր հավասարության համար էր, որ Լֆիկը հարկվի նույն կերպ, ինչ իրա կողքի բուդկեն, ոչ թե մի քանի անգամ քիչ։
Ու Վիշապի բերած հիմնավորման մեջ հաստատ չի մտնում ասենք 1.5մլն ստացող ծրագրավորողը։ Իմ ճանաչած դիզայները, որ երկու տեղ աշխատելուց ստանում ա 1.4մլն, վիզ ա դնում, որ իրա երեխու ապագան ապահովի։ Ու էդ փողից պահված ամեն ավելորդ դրամը երեխու բերանից կտրել ա դիտելու։




> Միջին խավի համար, որ հիմնականում կյանքի մեծ մասը գործի տեղն են անցկացնում, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց հարուստ խավի համար, որոնց ունեցած փողը ոչ թե ծերը ծերին խնայողություն է, ասենք տուն կամ ավտո առնելու համար, այլ՝ մեծ լծակ է հեշտությամբ ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու, ապա նման հարուստներին հավասար տոկոսաչափերով գանձելը նշանակում է էլ ավելի սրել հարուստների ու միջին խավի տարբերությունը, ու պոտենցիալ ավելացնել մոնոպոլիզացիան։ Քչից շատից օրենքի երկրներում ինչքան հասկանում եմ, փորձում են սրա դեմն առնել հարուստներին սուպերբարձր հարկելով, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հարուստները իրենց բիզնեսն ու ներդրումները կարող են տեղափոխել ավելի թեթև հարկային տարածք/երկիր։  Հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանի հարուստների գերակշիռ մասը թալանչիներ են, ու ըստ երևույթին հարկերից ինչքան կարողացել խուսափել են, ապա կարելի է ասել, տեսականորեն բանտերը լցնելուց հետո (։Ճ) ՀՀ-ում հարուստ գտնելը պրոբլեմ է լինելու, հետևաբար  համահավասարեցումը Հայաստանի համար երևի թե իմաստ ունի, համ ստվերը օրինական դաշտ բերելու տեսակետից, համ էլ երկրի գրավչությունը ավելացնելու դրսից ներդրումների ու բիզնեսի ծավալման առումով։ Օրինակ նույնը չէի ասի Նահանգների համար, որտեղ հարուստներն ենքան փող ունեն, որ ինչքան հարկես, կհարկվեն, հարկային օրենքներն էլ չափազանց խիստ են։ Օրինակ ո՞նց հանգիստ խղճով 20% հարկես Ամազոնին, կամ այլ հիպերմարկետների, որ մենակ ապրանքը արտադրողից սպառողին հասցնելու համար, մեջը ավելի շատ են աշխատում, քան արտադրողները, կամ ֆերմերները։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, եթե մեկը ինձանից 100 դրամով պակաս գումար ա վաստակում, ապա  գոնե էդ պահին ու գոնե գումար վաստակելու հարցում, այո, ինքը ինձանից թույլ ա, կամ միգուցե ուժեղ ա, բայց բախտը չի բերել, ինչ որ հարցում հաջողակ չի գտնվել։ Ես էլ իմ հերթին եմ թույլ կամ պակաս հաջողակ ինձանից ավել գումար վաստակողի ֆոնին, ու սա նորմալ ա։


Օքեյ եթե նորմալ ա ինչ ասեմ։  Ինձ թվում էր նորմալ չի դրա համար հսկադարձեցի։ Ի միջի այլոց ինչքան գիտեմ դու արհեստավոր ես ու ենթադրում եմ եսիմ ինչ եկամուտներ չունես դրա համար ես գիշեր ցերեկ ի վերջո աշխատում։ Ախր սա հենց քո համար լավ համակարգ չի։ Էն որ որոշ մարդիկ ավելի շատ ժամ են աշխատում դա ուրիշ հարց ա։ Էդ հարցերն ա պետք առաջ քաշել ասենք որ արհեստավորների կամ ստեղծագործական աշխատանքով զբաղվողների համար ուրիշ հաշվարկման համակարգ գործի։ Մյուսների համար ժամավճարի հիման վրա հաշվի։ Ասենք եթե շաբաթը ութսուն ժամ ա աշխատում ցուցանիշը քառասուն ժամով հաշվվի ու եթե յուրաքանչյուր քառասուն ժամում ութսուն հազար դրամ ա վաստակում յուրաքանչյուր ութսուն հազարի համար առանձին հարկվի։ Հաստատ մեխանիզմներ կլինեն ու էս առումով էլ համահարթեցումը որևէ կերպ ճիշտ չի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հեղափոխությունը հենց էդ անտեր հավասարության համար էր, որ Լֆիկը հարկվի նույն կերպ, ինչ իրա կողքի բուդկեն, ոչ թե մի քանի անգամ քիչ։
> Ու Վիշապի բերած հիմնավորման մեջ հաստատ չի մտնում ասենք 1.5մլն ստացող ծրագրավորողը։ Իմ ճանաչած դիզայները, որ երկու տեղ աշխատելուց ստանում ա 1.4մլն, վիզ ա դնում, որ իրա երեխու ապագան ապահովի։ Ու էդ փողից պահված ամեն ավելորդ դրամը երեխու բերանից կտրել ա դիտելու։


Էս գրառմանը ոնց որ պատասխանեցի։ Նենց խնդալու ու տարօրինակ ա որ ըստ էության մեծ եկամուտ չունեցող մարդիկդ եք սենց պաշտպանում մի բան որ հօգուտ ձեզ չի։

----------


## Շինարար

Ախր արդեն որերորդ ակումբցին ա գրում որ տուն առավ գիշեր ցերեկ անելով հետո ինքնուրույն վերանորոգում ա եւ էլի գիշեր ցերեկ աշխատում։ Ես սենց եմ հասկանում որ եթե սանդղակ գործի դուք էդ սանդղակի ներքևներում եք լինելու ու ոչ վերևներում ու չեմ հասկանում էս ոգևորված պաշտպանելը մի բանի որ ախր սկի ձեզ համար լավ չի։ Հիվանդանոցի տնօրենները ամիսը միլիոնների աշխատավարձ են իրանց նշանակում եւ տալու են նույն չափով հարկ ինչ դուք ձեր գիշեր ցերեկ աշխատելու համար։ Ախր կպել են ութսուն հազար դրամից։ Եթե մի չորս տարի էլ նման աշխատավարձ ա լինելու Հայաստանում մեծ ք երկար չենք գոյատևի։ Դուք ես մենք  ոշորս ըստ էության էն խավն ենք լինելու ում շահերի պաշտպանության համար ա պետք էդ սանդղակը։ Ասում եք ես կրթված եմ նա չէ։ Բուհերի դասախոսները կրթված են բայց ռեկտորներից մի երեք անգամ ցածր են վճար ում եթե ոչ ավել ասենք ՄԹ-ում պատկերացնում եմ որ Հայաստանում էլ։ Ու նվիրված դասախոսը ամեն տեղ էլ գիշեր ցերեկ ա անում։ Էդ ոնց ա արդար որ իրեք հազար ֆունտ ստացող դասախոսն էլ նույն տոկոսը վճարի ինը հազար ֆունտ ստացող ռեկտորն էլ։ Օրինակի համար եմ ասում կոնկրետ չգիտեմ ռեկտորի աշխատավարձի չափը։ Բայց եթե նույնիսկ լինի ոչ ինը հազար այլ չորս հազար հինգ հարյուր։ Դա ոչ միայն հիսուն տոկոսով բարձր ա այլև հազար հինգ հարյուր ֆունտով։ Ահագին մեծ գումար ա։ Ախր ես չգիտեմ Հայաստանի ապագան ո ց եք դուք տեսնում որ դեռ ինչքան պիտի ութսուն հազար դրամ աշխատավարձ լինի եւ երկու հարյուր հազար ստացողը քիչ թե շատ միջին խավ պատկերացնի Իրան լավ երկու հարյուր չէ չորս հարյուր։ Էսօրվա պայմաններում ութսուն հազարը ֆափշե պիտի չհարկվի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չգիտեմ ով ա ձեռ ու ոտ ընկել։ Ես ուղղակի արտահայտվում եմ։


Շինարար ջան, ներող, բայց պղտոր ջրում ձուկ ես բռնում․․․ ես flat tax եմ մուծել, որ քթիցս ավելի ա բերել քան որոշ պրոգրեսիվները, ու պրոգրեսիվ էլ եմ մուծել, որ էն քթիցս բերող flat tax-ին կակա էի կանչում․․․ ու էս բոլորը մոտավորապես նույն եկամտային փրոֆայլի վիճակներում։ Ստեղ էնքան լիքը մանրուքներ կան, որ դեռ չգիտես էլ ում համար որն ա լավը լինելու ու վերջնական էֆեկտիվ հարկը ինչ ա լինելու տարբեր մոտեցումների դեպքերում։ Ու դրա պատճառով դեռ հայտնի էլ չի, թե flat tax-ը ավելի ձախակողմյան սոցիալ ճարտարագիտություն կլինի (flat tax-երում էլ կարաս լիքը պրոգրեսիվոտ գործոններ մտցնես), թե պրոգրեսիվը։ Ու ինչ էլ ընդունեն, մեկ ա իդեալ չի լինելու, որտև իդեալական հարկային համակարգ գոյություն չունի․․․ կոպիտ ասած, հլը որ քննարկումը նման ա «քյաբաբն ա լավը, թե խորովածը» գինարբուքային զրույցին։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> ... Ի միջի այլոց ինչքան գիտեմ դու արհեստավոր ես ու ենթադրում եմ եսիմ ինչ եկամուտներ չունես դրա համար ես գիշեր ցերեկ ի վերջո աշխատում...


Դե հա, եսիմինչ չեմ աշխատում, բայց մեծ հույսեր ունեմ ապագայից ու ընդլայնվելու հեռանկար։ Բայց ես տնտեսագետի որակավորում ունեմ, ու կարող էի մտնել ինչ որ ոլորտ ու ինչ որ միջին աշխատավարձով, առանց ինձ ճղելու գոյատևել, բայց դա իմ "գծագրի հետ չի բռնում", ես նշաձողը շատ բարձր եմ դրել (անգամ գիտակցելով, որ հավանականությունը մեծ չի, թե մի օր կհասնեմ): Ու եթե մի օր իմ մոտ ստացվի "բաց տիեզերք դուրս գալ", դա երկար տարիների աշխատանքի արդյունքը կլինի, որին հիմիկվանից պահանջում եմ հարգանքով վերաբերվել  :LOL: 
Իսկ թե "կիջնեմ ջրի հատակը", նորմալ ա, համարեք ինձ անհաջողակ, ու արժանացրեք համապատասխան վերաբերմունքի (չնայած, նենց չի, որ հիմա... , բայց պրոգրեսի մեջ եմ)։

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ էս ամենը էդքան էլ մարդասիրական չի, ավելի շատ էգոիստություն ա, բայց դե էս ա հիմա, ու սա հեշտ չի կտրուկ փոխելը։ Միգուցե ապագայում նոր հնարավորություններ ստեղծվեն ավելի մարդասիրական մեխանիզմներ ստեղծվեն (Վայ հորս արև էս ու՞ր հասա. ստոպ. գնացի քնեմ  :LOL: )

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, ներող, բայց պղտոր ջրում ձուկ ես բռնում․․․ ես flat tax եմ մուծել, որ քթիցս ավելի ա բերել քան որոշ պրոգրեսիվները, ու պրոգրեսիվ էլ եմ մուծել, որ էն քթիցս բերող flat tax-ին կակա էի կանչում․․․ ու էս բոլորը մոտավորապես նույն եկամտային փրոֆայլի վիճակներում։ Ստեղ էնքան լիքը մանրուքներ կան, որ դեռ չգիտես էլ ում համար որն ա լավը լինելու ու վերջնական էֆեկտիվ հարկը ինչ ա լինելու տարբեր մոտեցումների դեպքերում։ Ու դրա պատճառով դեռ հայտնի էլ չի, թե flat tax-ը ավելի ձախակողմյան սոցիալ ճարտարագիտություն կլինի (flat tax-երում էլ կարաս լիքը պրոգրեսիվոտ գործոններ մտցնես), թե պրոգրեսիվը։ Ու ինչ էլ ընդունեն, մեկ ա իդեալ չի լինելու, որտև իդեալական հարկային համակարգ գոյություն չունի․․․ կոպիտ ասած, հլը որ քննարկումը նման ա «քյաբաբն ա լավը, թե խորովածը» գինարբուքային զրույցին։


Եթե մաքուր ջրի տեղը գիտես ասա եւ թե խնդա ասածներիս վրա։ Իսկ եթե չափման միակ միավորը կեղտոտ ջուրն ա ես նայում եմ գոյություն ունեցող օրինակներին։

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե հա, եսիմինչ չեմ աշխատում, բայց մեծ հույսեր ունեմ ապագայից ու ընդլայնվելու հեռանկար։ Բայց ես տնտեսագետի որակավորում ունեմ, ու կարող էի մտնել ինչ որ ոլորտ ու ինչ որ միջին աշխատավարձով, առանց ինձ ճղելու գոյատևել, բայց դա իմ "գծագրի հետ չի բռնում", ես նշաձողը շատ բարձր եմ դրել (անգամ գիտակցելով, որ հավանականությունը մեծ չի, թե մի օր կհասնեմ): Ու եթե մի օր իմ մոտ ստացվի "բաց տիեզերք դուրս գալ", դա երկար տարիների աշխատանքի արդյունքը կլինի, որին հիմիկվանից պահանջում եմ հարգանքով վերաբերվել 
> Իսկ թե "կիջնեմ ջրի հատակը", նորմալ ա, համարեք ինձ անհաջողակ, ու արժանացրեք համապատասխան վերաբերմունքի (չնայած, նենց չի, որ հիմա... , բայց պրոգրեսի մեջ եմ)։
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ էս ամենը էդքան էլ մարդասիրական չի, ավելի շատ էգոիստություն ա, բայց դե էս ա հիմա, ու սա հեշտ չի կտրուկ փոխելը։ Միգուցե ապագայում նոր հնարավորություններ ստեղծվեն ավելի մարդասիրական մեխանիզմներ ստեղծվեն (Վայ հորս արև էս ու՞ր հասա. ստոպ. գնացի քնեմ )


Դե հենց էդ հոգեբանությունն ա էլի որ արհեստավորների գործը եսիմ ինչ չի։ Ուրեմն պիտի քիչ վաստակեն նույնքան հարկվեն

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե մաքուր ջրի տեղը գիտես ասա եւ թե խնդա ասածներիս վրա։ Իսկ եթե չափման միակ միավորը կեղտոտ ջուրն ա ես նայում եմ գոյություն ունեցող օրինակներին։


Այ Շինարար ջան, չեմ խնդում ոչ մեկի վրա էլ, մաքուր ջրին էլ արժի մի քիչ սպասենք մինչև կարթերս գործի դնելը։ Իսկ օրինակների պահով․ եթե Հայաստանը նույն տնտեսական իրավիճակում լիներ ինչ զարգացած տնտեսություններով երկրներն են, միգուցե և իրենց հարկային համակարգը մեր չափով ավելի լավ կսազեր, իսկ եթե Բելառուս ենք, բա խի ենք զարմանում, թե Բելառուսի հարկային համակարգը կարող ա մեր համար ավելի արդյունավետ լինի։ Թե չէ քո տրամաբանությամբ հեղափոխություն էլ չպիտի արվեր, թե չէ գիտես էլի, Բենիլյուքս վերջերս չի եղել, խի՞ պիտի մեր մոտ արվեր․․․ հո թշվառ արաբստանների օրինակով մեր գլխին հեղափոխություն չպիտի բերեինք։

Հայաստանում փաստացի չկա բարձր ու վերին միջին խավեր, ում արժի պրոգրեսիվ բարձր դրույքների տակ մտցնել, ինչպես զարգացած երկրներում են անում։ Կան չունեվորներ, ցածր խավ, ստորին միջին ու մի պստիկ էլ միջին միջին խավ և օլիգարխներ։ Իսկ օլիգարխներին դու եկամտահարկով չես կոխացնի, այդտեղ շահույթահարկով ու գույքահարկով ա պետք խրել՝ որոշ հանելի սահմանաչափով, որ ոչ-օլիգարխների վրա բացասական չազդի։ Բայց էլի, սա միայն փիլիսոփայական զրույցի մակարդակով․ մինչև մանրամասները չհրապարակվեն, չենք իմանա առաջարկվածներից համահավասարն ա ավելի ձախական, թե՝ պրոգրեսիվը, քանի որ երկուսն էլ կարելի ա որ կողմ ասես ճկել նենց, որ ում համար ասես ինչ էֆեկտիվ հարկաչափ ուզես կարաս ստանաս։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ Շինարար ջան, չեմ խնդում ոչ մեկի վրա էլ, մաքուր ջրին էլ արժի մի քիչ սպասենք մինչև կարթերս գործի դնելը։ Իսկ օրինակների պահով․ եթե Հայաստանը նույն տնտեսական իրավիճակում լիներ ինչ զարգացած տնտեսություններով երկրներն են, միգուցե և իրենց հարկային համակարգը մեր չափով ավելի լավ կսազեր, իսկ եթե Բելառուս ենք, բա խի ենք զարմանում, թե Բելառուսի հարկային համակարգը կարող ա մեր համար ավելի արդյունավետ լինի։ Թե չէ քո տրամաբանությամբ հեղափոխություն էլ չպիտի արվեր, թե չէ գիտես էլի, Բենիլյուքս վերջերս չի եղել, խի՞ պիտի մեր մոտ արվեր․․․ հո թշվառ արաբստանների օրինակով մեր գլխին հեղափոխություն չպիտի բերեինք։
> 
> Հայաստանում փաստացի չկա բարձր ու վերին միջին խավեր, ում արժի պրոգրեսիվ բարձր դրույքների տակ մտցնել, ինչպես զարգացած երկրներում են անում։ Կան չունեվորներ, ցածր խավ, ստորին միջին ու մի պստիկ էլ միջին միջին խավ և օլիգարխներ։ Իսկ օլիգարխներին դու եկամտահարկով չես կոխացնի, այդտեղ *շահույթահարկով* ու գույքահարկով ա պետք խրել՝ որոշ հանելի սահմանաչափով, որ ոչ-օլիգարխների վրա բացասական չազդի։ Բայց էլի, սա միայն փիլիսոփայական զրույցի մակարդակով․ մինչև մանրամասները չհրապարակվեն, չենք իմանա առաջարկվածներից համահավասարն ա ավելի ձախական, թե՝ պրոգրեսիվը, քանի որ երկուսն էլ կարելի ա որ կողմ ասես ճկել նենց, որ ում համար ասես ինչ էֆեկտիվ հարկաչափ ուզես կարաս ստանաս։


Չիմացողների համար հիշեցնեմ, որ համահարթ հարկմանն անցնելու հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նաև առաջարկում էր նվազեցնել շահութահարկը։

----------

Շինարար (09.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա ով որ երկրում ապրում ա էդ երկրի օրինակը բերում ճպցնում ա ճակատներիս: Ախպեեեեեր ես ձեր համար եմ ասում, իմ տանձին չի, ես խնդիր չունեմ: 
Ուրեմն հարգելի Եվրոպաբնակ և ամերիկահայ հայրենակիցներ ջան ձեր գերզարգացած երկրների օրինակները տեղին մեջբերեք: Այստեղ խնդիրներն այլ են, իսկ ցանկացած խնդիր իրեն համապատասխան լուծում է պահանջում: Կարողա գիտեք մազոխիստ ենք ու չենք ջոկում, որ հազարապատիկ աշխատավարձը շատ ավելի լավ ա: Ես տնտեագետ չեմ ու վապշե գլուխ չեմ հանում էս ամեն ինչից, բայց երևի կայացած պետության աշխատող սիստեմը թելադրել բռնաբարված ու թալանված երկրին մինիմում անմտությունա: Մի հատ փորփրեք հասկացեք էդ երկրներն ինչպես են հասել ներկայիս արդյունքին: Շատ շատերը թղթով 80.000 են ստանում, իսկ իրականում 200.000_ը մեջնա: Վարչապետի ասած 30.000 թոշակ ստացող երկրում ոչինչ չանող 6.000.000 աշխատավարձ ստացող չի լինելու: Եկեք մեր վարչապետին վստահենք ու էդ ձեր Դանիա, Շվեդիա, ԱՄՆ ու վոպշմ աչքներս կոխելու փոխարեն տրամաբանված կարծիք գրեք: Հարցնում ես խի ես էդ կարծիքին ասում ա այ օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում...արա ձյունը լեռներին սա Հայաստանն է: 
Ոչ մեկ տնտեսագետ չի, ոչ մեկ ներքին խնդիրներին 50% ով էլ չի տիրապետում, բայց ասում խոսում, կռվում վերջում էլ նեղանում ա: Տրիբուն դու տնտեսագետ ես չէ? ու ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ  բարձր մակարդակի մասնագետ, հենա մարդը կարծիք ա գրել, կարդացեք ու զարգացեք:ճճ
Ես վապշե գլուխ չեմ հանում, գիտեմ, որ մի քիչ աշխատավարձս կբարձրանա(մի քանի օրվա բենզինի փող ա), բայց եթե վարչապետն ասի եկամտահարկը բարձրացնելու ենք կասեմ ուրեմն գիտի ինչ ա անում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հայաստանում կա բայց տենց բան )))))
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում,  @Բարեկամ -ն էր պատմում, որ ուզեցել էր, արձակուրդի ժամանակ, երեխային ինչ-որ խմբակի գրել, ասել էին դրսի հայերդ ավելի շատ փող եք աշխատում, դրա պատճառով ձեր համար ավելի թանկա:
> Ընդ որում՝ շեշտադրվել էր ոչ թե օտարերկրյա քաղաքացի լինելը, ինչն ավելի խելքին մոտ կլիներ, այլ հենց ավելի շատ փող աշխատելը )))


Ստեղի ապրողների հետ էլ նույն կերպ վարվում:ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չիմացողների համար հիշեցնեմ, որ համահարթ հարկմանն անցնելու հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նաև առաջարկում էր նվազեցնել շահութահարկը։


Ես չեմ լսել սենց բան, ու գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ չի նախատեսվում։

Պատճառների մասին կարամ բացատրեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ ոչ քեզ ոչ էլ Շինարարին չի հետաքրքրում, քանի որ ի սկզբանե, հենվելով Դանիայի ու համանման երկրնրի օրինակի վրա, արդեն եզրակացրել եք, որ սա հակասոցիալական, ուլտրա-աջական նախաձեռնություն ա, որը իրականությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռույա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ հարկային փոփոխությունների մասին կարծքի գրելու, քննարկելու, համաձյն լինել-չլինելու համար հեչ պետք չի տնտեսագետ կամ հաշվապահ լինել։ Էս էն բաներից ա, որ ուղղակիորեն բոլորի եկամուտների ու վարքագծի վրա ազդեցություն ունի, ու մարդիկ, որ գոնե պարզ թվաբանություն կարում են անեն, շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե որ փոփոխությունը իրանց վրա ոնց ա ազդելու ու շատ լավ ու հիմնավորված կարծիքներ են գրում։ 

Ուրիշ բան, որ աջ-ու ձախը խառնվել ա գործին, ու խառնվել ա առանց դետալներն իմանալու, ու երկու կողմից էլ ծայրահեղական դիրքորոշումներ են հնչում։ Բումը կամ Աթեիստը ասում են իրանց չի հետաքրքրում, թե ոնց են աղքատներն ապրելու, չեն ուզում պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, Շինարան ու Բյուրն էլ կպած ամեն ինչում սոցիալական ուղղվածություն են ուզում տեսնեն։ Ու էս նորմալ քննարկում ա, ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ պետք ա ին-րո բանից հիասթափվել։ Ընդհակառակը, կուտակայինից հետո, էս երկրորդ դեպքն ա, երբ սաղ հասարակությունը ակտիվ քննարկում ա էս քաղաքականությունը։ Հեղափոխությունը համ էլ սրա համար էր, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ բոլորը միանգամից դառնան բարի, վարդագույն, մանուշակի հոտով ․․․․ էտ թողեք մյուս հեղափոխությանը։  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018), Chuk (09.09.2018), Gayl (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Գաղթական (09.09.2018), Շինարար (09.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ հարկային փոփոխությունների մասին կարծքի գրելու, քննարկելու, համաձյն լինել-չլինելու համար հեչ պետք չի տնտեսագետ կամ հաշվապահ լինել։ Էս էն բաներից ա, որ ուղղակիորեն բոլորի եկամուտների ու վարքագծի վրա ազդեցություն ունի, ու մարդիկ, որ գոնե պարզ թվաբանություն կարում են անեն, շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե որ փոփոխությունը իրանց վրա ոնց ա ազդելու ու շատ լավ ու հիմնավորված կարծիքներ են գրում։ 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ աջ-ու ձախը խառնվել ա գործին, ու խառնվել ա առանց դետալներն իմանալու, ու երկու կողմից էլ ծայրահեղական դիրքորոշումներ են հնչում։ Բումը կամ Աթեիստը ասում են իրանց չի հետաքրքրում, թե ոնց են աղքատներն ապրելու, չեն ուզում պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, Շինարան ու Բյուրն էլ կպած ամեն ինչում սոցիալական ուղղվածություն են ուզում տեսնեն։ Ու էս նորմալ քննարկում ա, ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ պետք ա ին-րո բանից հիասթափվել։ Ընդհակառակը, կուտակայինից հետո, էս երկրորդ դեպքն ա, երբ սաղ հասարակությունը ակտիվ քննարկում ա էս քաղաքականությունը։ Հեղափոխությունը համ էլ սրա համար էր, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ բոլորը միանգամից դառնան բարի, վարդագույն, մանուշակի հոտով ․․․․ էտ թողեք մյուս հեղափոխությանը։


Թող դե նորմալ ու համոզիչ բացատրեն թե աղքատի համար ինչով ա սա լավ։ Հարկային քաղաքականության մեջ սոցիալական ուղղվածություն փնտրելը ինձ թվում ա ոչ թե ծայրահեղ դրսևորում ա այլ միակ նորմալ մոտեցումը որ իմ պես շարքային քաղաքացին պիտի դրսևորի։ Ինձ համար պետությունը իմ շահերի պաշտպանն ա,  հատկապես հեղափոխությունից հետո ավելի մեծ ակնկալիքներ ունեմ էս առում։ Հավի պես կուրորեն չեմ պատրաստվում ամեն ինչ հալած  յուղի տեղ ընդունել ինչ ա թե Նիկոլը ֆեյսում լայվ ա մտել ու իր էն բարի ժպիտով խոսացել։ Եթե իմ ձայնը իրանց պետք ա պիտի համոզեն։ Եթե հույսները դրել են որ հրապարակում իրանց հետ այթիիշնիկներն էին որ համեմատաբար բարձր են ստանում երկար չեն ձգելու որպես ԴԵՄՈԿՐԱՏԱԿԱՆ իշխանություն

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կողմ Հայաստանում ներկայումս flat tax-ի կիրառմանը․ բացարձակ համեմատելի չի զարգացած երկրների հարկային համակարգի հետ։ Ասենք՝ Գերմանիայում պրոգրեսիվ հարկային համակարգ է, ու հարկերը հասնում են մինչև 45%․ ահավոր քանակությամբ եկամտահարկ ենք վճարում, բայց միևնույն է աշխատավարձն էնքան բարձր է, որ անգամ հարկերից հետո լրիվ հերիքում է կարգին ապրելու համար։ Հիմա Հայաստանում, որտեղ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ աղքատության շեմին են կամ դրանից ասենք մի քանի սանդղակ վերև, որը նույնիսկ լիարժեք միջին խավի չի ձգում, էստեղ ամեն կոպեկը կարևոր է, որ եթե մեկի աշխատավարձը մի հարյուր հազարով ավելանա ժամանակի հետ, ինչը իմ կարծիքով հեչ էլ մի մեծ տարբերություն չի, բայց դրանով գուցե ահագին խնդիրներ թեթևանան իր համար, ապա էստեղ կարևոր է, որ ինքը շարունակի նույնչափ հարկ վճարել և ոչ թե ավել, որ էդ մի քիչ բարձր աշխատավարձն էլ պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկով քթից դուրս չգա։
Այ երբ որ էնպիսի զարգացած երկիր դառնանք, որ աշխատավարձի ամեն կոպեկը հաշվելու չլինենք, ապա էդ ժամանակ կսկսենք մտածել պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկի համակարգի մասին։
Էս դեպքում պիտի աշխատել բնակչության մեծամասնությունից հնարավորինս քիչ ու միանվագ եկամտահարկ հավաքել, հլը որոշակի եկամտային շեմից ներքև էլ լրիվ հանել հարկերը։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկը էս պահին մենակ վնաս է հայաստանյան բնակչության մեծամասնությանը։ Իսկ օլիգարխները լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա են, ու ընդհանուր բնակչության համամետ չնչին թիվ են կազմում, որ մի հատ էլ իրենցով հարկային համակարգ որոշվի։

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պատճառների մասին կարամ բացատրեմ, բայց ...


Թե ժամանակ գտնես, բացատրի իմանանք էլի հոպար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող դե նորմալ ու համոզիչ բացատրեն թե աղքատի համար ինչով ա սա լավ։ Հարկային քաղաքականության մեջ սոցիալական ուղղվածություն փնտրելը ինձ թվում ա ոչ թե ծայրահեղ դրսևորում ա այլ միակ նորմալ մոտեցումը որ իմ պես շարքային քաղաքացին պիտի դրսևորի։ Ինձ համար պետությունը իմ շահերի պաշտպանն ա,  հատկապես հեղափոխությունից հետո ավելի մեծ ակնկալիքներ ունեմ էս առում։ Հավի պես կուրորեն չեմ պատրաստվում ամեն ինչ հալած  յուղի տեղ ընդունել ինչ ա թե Նիկոլը ֆեյսում լայվ ա մտել ու իր էն բարի ժպիտով խոսացել։ Եթե իմ ձայնը իրանց պետք ա պիտի համոզեն։ Եթե հույսները դրել են որ հրապարակում իրանց հետ այթիիշնիկներն էին որ համեմատաբար բարձր են ստանում երկար չեն ձգելու որպես ԴԵՄՈԿՐԱՏԱԿԱՆ իշխանություն


Այվին արդեն ահագին լավ բացատրեց։ Ասեմ, որ կառավարությունն էլ հարկային օրենսգրքի սենց ռադիկալ փոփոխությունները Նիկոլի ֆեյսով չի անցկացնելու, ու չի էլ կարա։ Էս փոփոխություններ *նախագիծը, մանրամասն հաշվարներով, հիմնավորումներով, ազդեցության գնահատականով*, ու մնացած ֆլան ֆստանով պիտի դեռ հաստատվի Կառավարության կողմից ու պիտի մանրամասն ներկայացվի ու քննարկվի ԱԺ-ում, լիքը մասնագիտական կարծիք ա դեռ գրվելու ու հնչեցվելու, ու հետո նոր Աժ-ում ընդուվելու ա, որ դառնա օրենք։ Թե չէ, ապեր, եթե Հայաստանում հարկային համակարգի փոփոխությունների մասին սկսենք Նիկոլի ֆեյսով առաջնորդվել, կարանք Հայաստանը փակենք։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ՆԻկոլի ֆեյսը առաջին ինֆոն էր, որ նաև ստուգում ա հասարակության տրամադրությունները, իսկ հասարակությունը քսան հոգի այթիշնիկ ա, ու հարյուր հազարներով հրապարակում կանգնած ու չկանգնած լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ։ 

Հիմա երկու բառով ասեմ, թե ինչի պետք չի տենց անհանգստանալ, ոնց դու ես անհանգստանում։ Բայց գլխանց ասեմ, որ գրածներիս հիմքում իմ ինտուիցիան ա մեկ էլ ընհանուր գտելիքները, քանի որ, էլի եմ կրկնում, օրենքի նախագիծը իրա մանրամասներով չենք տեսել։

Հայաստանի հարկաբյուջետային համակարգի պրոբլեմը շատ պարզ ու կարճ կարելիա բնութագրել հետևյալ բանաձևով․

- Հարկային պարտավորությունների կատարումը ցածր մակարդակի ա։ Այսինքն, մարդիկ հիմնականում խուսափում են հարկերը վճարելուց։ Պատճառները եկմատահարկի բարձր ու համակարգի բարդ լինելն: 
- Բյուջեում փողը քիչ ա, հետևապես պետությունը չի կարում սոցիալական ոլորտի վրա ծախսի էնքան ինչքան պետք ա։ Օրինակ՝ ծայրահեղ աղքատներին տրվող ընտանեկան նպաստը հազիվ մի 25.000 դրամ ա, խայտառակություն։ Էլ չասած, թոշակներ, դպրոցներ, և այլն։  
- Միջին ամսական անվանական աշխատավարձը, որը եկմատային հարկի հարկման հիմնական օբյեկտն ա, մոտ 170.000 դրամ ա։ Այսինքն, բնակչության գերակշոռ մեծամասնությունը գտնվում ա «34․500 դրամ + 150.000 դրամը գերազանցող գումարի 28%» միջակայքում։ 

Հիմա, շատ պարզ, ինչ ա ասում իմ պատկերացմամբ կառավարությունը։ Ասում ա, սահմանում եմ մի դրույք, մի քիչ ցածր էն միջին եկամտի էսօրվա գործող դրույքից ու սահմանում եմ հավասար բոլորի համար, քանի որ փաստացի համարյա բոլորդ գտնվում եք հենց էտ միջակայքում։ Էս բերելու ա նրան, որ․ 

- միջին եկամուտ ստացողների տնօրինվող եկամուտը (եկամուտը հարկերից հետո) մի թեթև բարձրանալույա 
- հարկային պարտավորությունների կամավոր կատարումը բարելավվելույա
- հարկային պարտավորություններ կատարելու բարելավումը բերալույա բյուջեի եկամուտների մեծացման
- բարձր եկամուտները ծախսելու եմ թոշակ, նպաստ, դպրոց, հիվանդանոցի ծախսերը մեծացնելու վրա

Հիմա ասա, ի՞նչը սրա մեջ դուրդ չի գալիս։ Էն որ դոդի եկամու՞տն էլ ա նույն դույքով հարկվելու։ Ապեր, դոդը մենակ ա, կամ իրա նման մի քսան հոգի Հայաստանում, իսկ Աթեիստը, Բումը, Չուկը, ես, գրեթե ողջ բնակչությունն ենք ու ուրախացել ենք։ Դու մեձ չես սիրու՞մ։ 

Եթե Աթիստն ու Բումը սխալ հռետորաբանություն են կիրառում, որ իրանք չեն ուզում աղքատների համար պատասխանատվություն կրեն, էտ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ երկրի քաղաքականությունը հանկարծ տենց ա դառել։ Աթեիստն ու Բումը չեն իմանում, որ իրանք ուզեն թե չուզեն իրանց վճարած հարկերը գնում են աղքատների ու սոցիալակն ծախսերի վրա։ Մարդիկ կարծիք են հայտնում իրանց անձնական ժամանակ/աշխատանք/եկամուտ/ծախս/խնայողություն վարքագծի շրջանակներում։ Ու էտ դիրքորոշումը նույնքան valid դիրքորոշում ա, որքան էն որ պետք ա աղքատներին աջակցել, հիվանդներին բուժել, հաշմանդամներին աջակցել, և այլն։

----------

Chuk (09.09.2018), ivy (10.09.2018), Հայկօ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ժամանակ գտնես, բացատրի իմանանք էլի հոպար:


Պարզ ու արագ, քո խաթեր։ 

Շահութահարկը Հայաստանում արդեն վաղուց flat ա ու 20% ա։ Այսինքն, եկմատահարկի նույնիսկ ամենացածր միջկայաքի դյուրքաչափի 23%-ից ցածր ա։ Սենց դեպքում գործատուին ձեռ ա տալիս աշխատավարձը որպես ծախս ցույց չտալ, որ եկամտահարկով չհարկվի, ցույց տալ մեծ շահույթ, հարկվել շահութահարկով, հետո հարկումից հետո մնացած շահութից ծրարով աշխատավարձ տալ աշխատողին։ 

Այսինքն, եթե շահութահարկն էլ զուգահետ իջեցնեն, էս եկմատային հարկի փոփոխությունները մի ահագին մասով իրանց իմաստը կկորցնեն։ Դրա համար էլ ես շատ կասկածում եմ, որ տենց նախագիծ կա։ Համոզված եմ, որ չկա։

----------

Գաղթական (09.09.2018), Հայկօ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այվին արդեն ահագին լավ բացատրեց։ Ասեմ, որ կառավարությունն էլ հարկային օրենսգրքի սենց ռադիկալ փոփոխությունները Նիկոլի ֆեյսով չի անցկացնելու, ու չի էլ կարա։ Էս փոփոխություններ *նախագիծը, մանրամասն հաշվարներով, հիմնավորումներով, ազդեցության գնահատականով*, ու մնացած ֆլան ֆստանով պիտի դեռ հաստատվի Կառավարության կողմից ու պիտի մանրամասն ներկայացվի ու քննարկվի ԱԺ-ում, լիքը մասնագիտական կարծիք ա դեռ գրվելու ու հնչեցվելու, ու հետո նոր Աժ-ում ընդուվելու ա, որ դառնա օրենք։ Թե չէ, ապեր, եթե Հայաստանում հարկային համակարգի փոփոխությունների մասին սկսենք Նիկոլի ֆեյսով առաջնորդվել, կարանք Հայաստանը փակենք։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, ՆԻկոլի ֆեյսը առաջին ինֆոն էր, որ նաև ստուգում ա հասարակության տրամադրությունները, իսկ հասարակությունը քսան հոգի այթիշնիկ ա, ու հարյուր հազարներով հրապարակում կանգնած ու չկանգնած լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ։ 
> 
> Հիմա երկու բառով ասեմ, թե ինչի պետք չի տենց անհանգստանալ, ոնց դու ես անհանգստանում։ Բայց գլխանց ասեմ, որ գրածներիս հիմքում իմ ինտուիցիան ա մեկ էլ ընհանուր գտելիքները, քանի որ, էլի եմ կրկնում, օրենքի նախագիծը իրա մանրամասներով չենք տեսել։
> 
> Հայաստանի հարկաբյուջետային համակարգի պրոբլեմը շատ պարզ ու կարճ կարելիա բնութագրել հետևյալ բանաձևով․
> 
> - Հարկային պարտավորությունների կատարումը ցածր մակարդակի ա։ Այսինքն, մարդիկ հիմնականում խուսափում են հարկերը վճարելուց։ Պատճառները եկմատահարկի բարձր ու համակարգի բարդ լինելն: 
> ...


Ախր լավ ես ասում Դոդը մենակ ա կամ իր նման քսան հոգի, բայց եկամուտի քանի՞ տոկոսն ա էդ մի քսանը ստանում, էդ էլ ասա: Ես քեզ էլ եմ սիրում, Աթեիստին էլ, Բումին էլ: Քեզ չգիտեմ՝ մեկ-մեկ գլուխ ես իհարկե գովում որ դու մեծ եկամուտներ ունես, բայց Աթեիստն ու Բումը իմ պատկերացմամբ սկի միջին խավ չեն, կոպիտ չհնչի, մենք բոլորս էլ նորմալ հաշվարկներով աղքատ են, լավ՝ իրանք գուցե աղքատ ենք, ես չքավոր, ու էն որ իրանք չեն ուզում տեսնել իրենցից ավելի հարուստների սոցիալական պարտավորությունները նաև իրենց հանդեպ, որ աղքատ են, ու հատկապես իմ հանդեպ, որ չքավոր եմ, սա խնդիր ա: Ու ես ինձ պարտավորված եմ զգում, նույնիսկ եթե մեծ չի վտանգը, բայց վտանգի ամենաչնչին հնարավորություն կա, սոցիալական պարտավորության դիսկուրսը գոնե իմ ընկերական, իմ շփման շրջանակում շրջանառել:

Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Ես ավելի լավ ա հիմա դժգոհեմ, գոռգոռամ, արտահայտվեմ, հետո պարզվի սխալ էի, քան ոգևորվեմ ու ձենս կտրեմ, մյուսներին էլ լռեցնեմ, ու հետո պարզվի սխալ էի:

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018), Ծլնգ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ լսել սենց բան, *ու գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ չի նախատեսվում։
> *
> Պատճառների մասին կարամ բացատրեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ ոչ քեզ ոչ էլ Շինարարին չի հետաքրքրում, քանի որ ի սկզբանե, հենվելով Դանիայի ու համանման երկրնրի օրինակի վրա, արդեն եզրակացրել եք, որ սա հակասոցիալական, ուլտրա-աջական նախաձեռնություն ա, որը իրականությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռույա։


Իհարկե, որտև ես ինչ ասում եմ, սուտ եմ ասում, օդից եմ հորինում։
Էս հոդվածը, եթե ալարում ես լայվը նայել, էս էլ քեզ լայվը։ Մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ շահութահարկը նվազեցնելու ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր լավ ես ասում Դոդը մենակ ա կամ իր նման քսան հոգի, բայց եկամուտի քանի՞ տոկոսն ա էդ մի քսանը ստանում, էդ էլ ասա:


Շինարար ջան, չգիտեմ դոդի եկամուտները ՀՀ սաղ եկամոտների քանի տոկոսն ա։  Չկա տենց վիճակագրություն։ Բայց եթե լինի էլ, չես կարա երկրի հարկային համակարգը կառուցես մի հոգու ռազմերով։ Եթե դոդի պես ՀՀ մի 10% հարուստ խավ լիներ, ասենք հա, պիտի հարկային համակարգը իրանց լիարժեք capture անի։ Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ ես, Աթեիստը ու Բումը տուժենք, ինչ ա Դոդը շատ մուծի։

Դոդին շատ մուծացնելու ուրիշ ձևեր կան։ Ծլնգն արդեն ասեց․ գույքահարկը մեկ։ Էն զռլաման գեղցի տունը որ սարքել ա, է, դա պիտի գույքահարկով նենց հարկվի, որ Երևանի մետրոյի հարցը լուծվի մենակ էտ մի հարկով  :LOL:  Էն առաջին գրառմանս մեջ էլ գրել էի, որ պիտի նաև ծախսերի պրոքսի ապագայում մտցնեն, որ երբ դոդը ցույց ա տալիս որ վնասով ա աշխատել, եկամուտ չի ստացել, որ հարկեը թաքցնի, ամեն Բենթլին առնելուց հարկային գա ու կանգնի գլխլին, ասի, հոպ արա, էս քեզ որտեղի՞ց էսքան փող։

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե, որտև ես ինչ ասում եմ, սուտ եմ ասում, օդից եմ հորինում։
> Էս հոդվածը, եթե ալարում ես լայվը նայել, էս էլ քեզ լայվը։ Մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ շահութահարկը նվազեցնելու ա։


Բյուր, էլի չեմ տեսնում որ շահութահարկը իջեցնում են։ Ասեմ, հիմա շահութահարկը 20%-ա։ ՄԻ հատ խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ մեջբերում արա, որտեղ շահութահարկն իջեցնում են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վերջ Նիկոլի լայվը նայեցի, գոնե սկիզբը։  :LOL:  Մարդը դաժե բացատրում ա, թե ինչի հնարավոր չի շահութահարկն իջեցնել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էլի չեմ տեսնում որ շահութահարկը իջեցնում են։ Ասեմ, հիմա շահութահարկը 20%-ա։ ՄԻ հատ խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ մեջբերում արա, որտեղ շահութահարկն իջեցնում են։


շահութահարկ պլյուս դիվիդենտը հիմա 25% ա, սարքում ա 23%: Նայի էլի լայվը։ Ես չեմ կարա հատ֊հատ ման գամ սաղ թերթերում, թե ով ոնց ա սղագրել։ Փաստացիորեն թերթերն էդ մասը բաց են թողել։ Լայվը նայի, կտեսնես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> շահութահարկ պլյուս դիվիդենտը հիմա 25% ա, սարքում ա 23%: Նայի էլի լայվը։ Ես չեմ կարա հատ֊հատ ման գամ սաղ թերթերում, թե ով ոնց ա սղագրել։ Փաստացիորեն թերթերն էդ մասը բաց են թողել։ Լայվը նայի, կտեսնես։


Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, պիտի մանրամասները տեսնել, նոր կարծիք կազմել։ Թերթերը բաց են թողել, քանի որ էտ պահը Նիկոլը որպես վերլուծական մաս ա ներկայացրել, ոչ թե որ կազմակերպության շահույթն ու անհատների դիվիդենտը միացնում են իրար։ Էտ աբսուրդ ա, տենց բան չի լինում։  

Դիվդենտը եկմատի տեսակ ա, կոռպոռատիվ շահույթ չի։ Հարկվում ա առանձին, ու ընկնում եկամտային հարկի տակ։ ՀՀ ռեզիդետների համար 5%:  

Եթե կոնկրետ շահութահարկը սահմանում են 23%, շահութահարկը դառնում ա 23%: Թե դիվիդենտի մասին ինչ են որոշելու, էտ էլ դեռ կտեսնքն։ Ինչ ա լինելու, դիվիդենտը դառնալու ա չհարկվող եկամու՞տ։ Թե մտնելու ա մնացած եկամուտների մեջ ու գանձվի եկամտային հարկադրույքով։  

Նենց որ, մի խառնվի, շահութահարկը չեն իջեցնելու։ Էլի եմ ասում, էտ աբսուրդ կլինի, քանի որ եկամտահարկից խուսափելու պատուհաններից մեկը չի փակվի էտ դեպքում։

----------

Ծլնգ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․․Քեզ չգիտեմ՝ մեկ-մեկ գլուխ ես իհարկե գովում որ դու մեծ եկամուտներ ունես․․․


Նոր նկատեցի հա։ Էտ ես ե՞րբ եմ գլուխ գովացել։ Ես էլ սաղի պես ընկնում եմ շահողների միջակայքում։ Նպաստ չեմ ստանում, թու թու թու, բայց սաղի պես ես էլ նույն չափով շահելու եմ, եթե եկամտային հարկը հարթեցնեն ու սարքեն գոնե 20%: Լավ կլինի 15 սարքեն ․․․․  

Հ․Գ․ Լավ կլինի վաբշե հարկ չմուծենք ․․․ բլին ․․․ էտ երբվանի՞ց հարկ մուծելը լավ բան դառավ  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Բյուր, էլի չեմ տեսնում որ շահութահարկը իջեցնում են։ Ասեմ, հիմա շահութահարկը 20%-ա։ ՄԻ հատ խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ մեջբերում արա, որտեղ շահութահարկն իջեցնում են։


Ասում ա շահույթահարկի ու դիվիդենտի հարկի հշագումարը իջեցվի 23%: Այսինք, եթե եկամտահարկը 23% ա,իսկ  շահույթահարկի և դիվիդենտի հարկի գումարը նույնպես 23% է ապա իմաստ չունի աշխատավարձի իրական թիվը կեղծել: Ճիշտ եմ հասկացել? Էսքան պարզա մեխանիզմը?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած էս քննարկմանը մասնակցելու ցանկություն առանձնապես չունեի, բայց տեսնելով, թե ինչ ա կատարվում էստեղ՝ ուզում եմ ամեն դեպքում մի երկու բառ ասել։

Նախ, էկեք տեսնեք, թե Նիկոլի առաջարկած համահարթ մոդելով ով ա շահում ու ով ոչինչ չի շահում (իսկ էդ մոդելն ինքը լայվում առաջարկել ա, չեք կարա ասեք՝ տենց չի, հույս ունեմ՝ հանրային քննարկումների արդյունքում կփոխվի, բայց էս պահին էդ տարբերակն ա առաջարկել)։

Ուրեմն անցնելով 23% համահարթ հարկման ի՞նչ ա տեղի ունենում։ Էս պահին պրոգրեսիվ ա, չէ՞։ Ու ամենացածր բրակետը՝ մինչև 150 000 ստացողը, վճարում ա 23%։ Անցնելով համահարթի՝ մինչև 150 000 ստացողը զրո օգուտ ա ունենալու։ Հասկանու՞մ եք դա։ Զրո օգուտ, ոչ մի բան չի շահելու։ Նիկոլը լայվի մեջ էլ ա ասում, որ ցածր ստացող խավը ոչինչ չի շահելու։ Միջին բրակետը չափավոր շահելու ա։ Միջին բրակետում հավանաբար ակումբցիներն են ու մեր ծանոթներից շատերը։ Էդ օքեյ ա, դրա դեմ բան չունեմ, թող իջնի իրանց վճարած հարկը։ Բայց էկեք նայենք բարձր բրակետին՝ երկու միլիոնից բարձր ստացող։ Այ էս բրակետը գերշահույթ ա ունենալու։ Իրանց 36% հարկը կտրուկ իջնելու ա մինչև 23%։ Հասկանու՞մ եք դա։ Ու գիտե՞ք ովքեր են էդ բրակետի մեջ։ Այ էդ 150 000 դրամ ու պակաս աշխատավարձ սահմանողներն են։ Հիվանդանոցների գլխավոր բժիշկներ, թերթերի խմբագիրներ, սիթիների գլխավոր մենեջերներ և այլն, և այլն։ Ստեղ հարցը մի հատ դոդի Գագո չի, այլ էն խավն ա, որը մնացածներին շահագործում ա։ Ու իրանց կյանքը, փաստորեն, ավելի կայֆ ա դառնալու։ Ինչի՞ համար։

Եթե ձեզ դա դզում ա, ի՞նչ ասեմ։

Հետո, ասում եք՝ ուրիշ երկրների օրինակներ չբերեք, բայց բերելու եմ։ Վրաստանը 2003֊ին անցել ա համահարթի։ Հիմա տեսել են բան դուրս չի գալիս, ուզում են անցնել պրոգրեսիվի, քաքն են ընկել, որտև վախտին Սահակաշվիլին համահարթը սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրել ա, հիմա որ անցնեն պրոգրեսիվի, պիտի սահմանադրություն փոխեն։

Էստոնիան ա ԵՄ֊ից համահարթ, բայց իրանք եկամտահարկի վրայից սոցհարկ ունեն, որը պրոգրեսիվ ա, ու պլյուս անընդհատ խոսակցություններ կան պրոգրեսիվի անցնելու մասին։

Հունգարիան ա ԵՄ֊ից համահարթ, բայց Հունգարիան համահարթ դարձել ա ներկայիս իշխանությունների ձեռին, որն իրանց գլխին ՀՀԿ ա դառել, ու չգիտեն՝ ոնց ազատվեն։ Ու էս ամենի պատճառով Հունգարիայի՝ ԵՄ֊ում գտնվելը վտանգված ա։ 

Ասենք կարա՞ք մի երկրի օրինակ բերեք, որը համահարթի ա անցել ու շահել ա, որտեղ սոցիալական անհավասարությունը չի մեծացել։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա պարզ ու բարդ պրոցեսներին։ Բերելու եմ Դանիայի օրինակը։ Ստեղի հարկային համակարգն անտանելի բարդ ա։ Հասարակ մահկանացուն գլուխ չի հանում, բայց հարկ չվճարող չկա, որտև համակարգը նենց ա ստեղծված, որ հարկայինից չես կարա փախնես։ Մանր֊մունր խաբեություններ հնարավոր ա անել, բայց ոչ ավելին։

Ու էս բարդ հարկային համակարգի հետ մեկտեղ հասարակ մահկանացուի համար ահավոր հեշտ ա։ Մտնում ես, սիրուն մուտքագրում ես տվյալները, ինքը հաշվարկում ա ինչ հարկ պիտի մուծես, ուղարկում գործատուիդ։ Իսկ բարդ դեպքերում (բարդ ասելով հասկացեք էն դեպքերը, երբ ավելի քիչ պիտի մուծես) աշխատանք ա պահանջվում քաղաքացուց, մասնավորապես՝ զանգում ես հարկային, իրանք քեզ օգնում են, ճիշտ լրացնում ես ամեն ինչ։ Ասենք նման համակարգ ներդնելը դժվար չի։ Ինչ ա թե հարկայինն իրա գործը նորմալ չի կարում անի, համահարթեցնում են ու մեծացնում սոցիալական անհավասարությունը, որովհետև հա՛, 23% մուծելուց հետո 100 000 ստացողի մոտ շատ ավելի քիչ փող ա մնալու, քան երկու միլիոն ստացողի մոտ, հետևաբար մեծանալու ա դասակարգային անդունդը, քան մինչև հիմա էր։

----------

Շինարար (09.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե, որտև ես ինչ ասում եմ, սուտ եմ ասում, օդից եմ հորինում։
> Էս հոդվածը, եթե ալարում ես լայվը նայել, էս էլ քեզ լայվը։ Մարդը հայերեն ասում ա, որ շահութահարկը նվազեցնելու ա։


Էդպիդի բան չի ասել, եթե հայերենա ասել գնա մի հատ էլ նայի: 
Շահույթահարկի ու դիվիդենտի հանրագումարն ա 23% իջեցվում, իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ շահույթահարկը 18% ա դառնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, պիտի մանրամասները տեսնել, նոր կարծիք կազմել։ Թերթերը բաց են թողել, քանի որ էտ պահը Նիկոլը որպես վերլուծական մաս ա ներկայացրել, ոչ թե որ կազմակերպության շահույթն ու անհատների դիվիդենտը միացնում են իրար։ Էտ աբսուրդ ա, տենց բան չի լինում։  
> 
> Դիվդենտը եկմատի տեսակ ա, կոռպոռատիվ շահույթ չի։ Հարկվում ա առանձին, ու ընկնում եկամտային հարկի տակ։ ՀՀ ռեզիդետների համար 5%:  
> 
> Եթե կոնկրետ շահութահարկը սահմանում են 23%, շահութահարկը դառնում ա 23%: Թե դիվիդենտի մասին ինչ են որոշելու, էտ էլ դեռ կտեսնքն։ Ինչ ա լինելու, դիվիդենտը դառնալու ա չհարկվող եկամու՞տ։ Թե մտնելու ա մնացած եկամուտների մեջ ու գանձվի եկամտային հարկադրույքով։  
> 
> Նենց որ, մի խառնվի, շահութահարկը չեն իջեցնելու։ Էլի եմ ասում, էտ աբսուրդ կլինի, քանի որ եկամտահարկից խուսափելու պատուհաններից մեկը չի փակվի էտ դեպքում։


Ինքը ոչ մի տեղ չի ասում, որ շահութահարկն ա հենց 23% դառանալու, ասում ա՝ շահութահարկ, պլյուս դիվիդենտ, ու էդտեղ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչքանն ա շահութահարկը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա շահույթահարկի ու դիվիդենտի հարկի հշագումարը իջեցվի 23%: Այսինք, եթե եկամտահարկը 23% ա,իսկ  շահույթահարկի և դիվիդենտի հարկի գումարը նույնպես 23% է ապա իմաստ չունի աշխատավարձի իրական թիվը կեղծել: Ճիշտ եմ հասկացել? Էսքան պարզա մեխանիզմը?


Ասեմ, հա․․․ մոտ սենց։ Բայց ամեն ինչ էսնքան պարզ չի, էլի։ 

Շահութահարկը հարկի մի տեսակ ա, իրա հարկման օբյեկտը ու բազան մի բան ա։ Դիվիդենտը՝ ուրիշ։ 

Որ պարզ լինի, սենց օրինակ բերեմ։ Դոդը ունի զավոդ, որի 70%-ի սեփականատերը ինքնա։ Ես ու դու էլ 10+10 ունենք, գուարած մի քսան գոի էլ էն տակի մնացած 10%-ն ունի։ Դոդը կառավորւմ ա էտ զավոդը, վերջում հաշվակում ա շահույթը, շահութահարկ ա վճարում, տակի մնացածն էլ շահաբաժիներով տալիս ա ինքը իրան ու ինձ ու քեզ ու մանացածին՝՝ ըտս մեր ունեցած փայերի։ Մեր համար էտ մեր ստացածները դառում ա դիվիդենտի տեսքով ստացված եկամուտ, ու գնում ենք 5% եկամտային հարկ են տալիս։ Ես ու դու ու մնացածը կարանք վաբշե խաբար էլ չլինեն, թե ոնց են շահութահարկը հաշվարկել ու վճարել։ Մեզ էլ սաղի հետ կարող ա խաբում քցում են։ Բայց որպես ստացող մենք ստանում ենք դիվիդենտ, որպես եկամուտ գնում ենք ու 5% եկամտային հարկ  ենք վճարում, առանց շահութահարկի մասին մտածելու։

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018), Gayl (09.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասեմ, հա․․․ մոտ սենց։ Բայց ամեն ինչ էսնքան պարզ չի, էլի։ 
> 
> Շահութահարկը հարկի մի տեսակ ա, իրա հարկման օբյեկտը ու բազան մի բան ա։ Դիվիդենտը՝ ուրիշ։ 
> 
> Որ պարզ լինի, սենց օրինակ բերեմ։ Դոդը ունի զավոդ, որի 70%-ի սեփականատերը ինքնա։ Ես ու դու էլ 10+10 ունենք, գուարած մի քսան գոի էլ էն տակի մնացած 10%-ն ունի։ Դոդը կառավորւմ ա էտ զավոդը, վերջում հաշվակում ա շահույթը, շահութահարկ ա վճարում, տակի մնացածն էլ շահաբաժիներով տալիս ա ինքը իրան ու ինձ ու քեզ ու մանացածին՝՝ ըտս մեր ունեցած փայերի։ Մեր համար էտ մեր ստացածները դառում ա դիվիդենտի տեսքով ստացված եկամուտ, ու գնում ենք 5% եկամտային հարկ են տալիս։ Ես ու դու ու մնացածը կարանք վաբշե խաբար էլ չլինեն, թե ոնց են շահութահարկը հաշվարկել ու վճարել։ Մեզ էլ սաղի հետ կարող ա խաբում քցում են։ Բայց որպես ստացող մենք ստանում ենք դիվիդենտ, որպես եկամուտ գնում ենք ու 5% եկամտային հարկ  ենք վճարում, առանց շահութահարկի մասին մտածելու։


Ես էլ ասում եմ դիվիդենտն ինչ ա?ճճճճ
Այսինքն խելքին մոտ չի շահույթահարկն իջացնի, որտև կսկսեն էլի խաբել: Եթե դիվիդենտի հարկը 5% ից  սարքի 3% արդյունքում մենք շահում ենք, իսկ աշխատավարձի թվերն էլ չեն կեղծում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինքը ոչ մի տեղ չի ասում, որ շահութահարկն ա հենց 23% դառանալու, ասում ա՝ շահութահարկ, պլյուս դիվիդենտ, ու էդտեղ անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչքանն ա շահութահարկը։


Բյուր ջան, կրկնեմ ցավդ տանեմ․ շահույթն ու դիվեդենտը հարկվում են երկու տարբեր մեխանիզմներով․ հարկման օբյեկտը, բազան ու մեխանիզմը տարբեր ա։ Մեկը շահութահարկ ա, մյուսը՝ եկամտի տեսակ ա, ու հարկվում ա եկամտային հարկով։ Ոչ մի մեխանիզմ չկա դրանք միավորելու։ 

Նիկոլի ասածը վերաբերվել ա նրան *(երևի)* որ երբ ես 100% որևէ ֆիրմայի սեփականատեր եմ, ապա իմ համար տարբերություն չկա, թե որ պահին եմ հարկվում, դրա համար էլ կարամ գումարեմ իրար ու հանրագումարի մեջ եմ վարքագիծ ձևավորում՝ որը վճարեմ, որից խուսափեմ։ 

Բայց, մի անգամ էլ, էլի, մինչև նախագիծը չտեսնենք, բան չենք կարա ասենք։ Նիկոլը խառը խշտիկ բաներ ա ասում լիքը, սրա հիման վրա վերջնական կարծիք ձևավորել ու ասել, ախպեր, երկիրը սարքում են ուլտրա-աջ ծայրահեղ լիբերալ, անտի-սոցիալական երկիր, լուրջ չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեմ, հա․․․ մոտ սենց։ Բայց ամեն ինչ էսնքան պարզ չի, էլի։ 
> 
> Շահութահարկը հարկի մի տեսակ ա, իրա հարկման օբյեկտը ու բազան մի բան ա։ Դիվիդենտը՝ ուրիշ։ 
> 
> Որ պարզ լինի, սենց օրինակ բերեմ։ Դոդը ունի զավոդ, որի 70%-ի սեփականատերը ինքնա։ Ես ու դու էլ 10+10 ունենք, գուարած մի քսան գոի էլ էն տակի մնացած 10%-ն ունի։ Դոդը կառավորւմ ա էտ զավոդը, վերջում հաշվակում ա շահույթը, շահութահարկ ա վճարում, տակի մնացածն էլ շահաբաժիներով տալիս ա ինքը իրան ու ինձ ու քեզ ու մանացածին՝՝ ըտս մեր ունեցած փայերի։ Մեր համար էտ մեր ստացածները դառում ա դիվիդենտի տեսքով ստացված եկամուտ, ու գնում ենք 5% եկամտային հարկ են տալիս։ Ես ու դու ու մնացածը կարանք վաբշե խաբար էլ չլինեն, թե ոնց են շահութահարկը հաշվարկել ու վճարել։ Մեզ էլ սաղի հետ կարող ա խաբում քցում են։ Բայց որպես ստացող մենք ստանում ենք դիվիդենտ, որպես եկամուտ գնում ենք ու 5% եկամտային հարկ  ենք վճարում, առանց շահութահարկի մասին մտածելու։


Հա բայց ինչու՞ Նիկոլը չի ասում 23% շահութահարկ, ասում ա՝ 23% շահութահարկ պլյուս դիվիդենտ։ Ի՞նչ ա սա նշանակում։ Ամեն դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ շահութահարկը դառնում ա 23% ու պըրծ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բայց ինչու՞ Նիկոլը չի ասում 23% շահութահարկ, ասում ա՝ 23% շահութահարկ պլյուս դիվիդենտ։ Ի՞նչ ա սա նշանակում։ Ամեն դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ շահութահարկը դառնում ա 23% ու պըրծ։


Լավ, համոզեցիր ․․․ ոռիյա ․․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ, համոզեցիր ․․․ ոռիյա ․․․․


Ապեր լսի հլա, եթե շահույթահարկը 3% ով ցածրա եկամտահրկից բա էդ դեպքում էլի կփորձեն թվեր նկարել: Ոնց հասկանում եմ գոնե պիտի հավասար լինեն իրար, որ էդպիսի փորձեր չարվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա շահույթահարկի ու դիվիդենտի հարկի հշագումարը իջեցվի 23%: Այսինք, եթե եկամտահարկը 23% ա,իսկ  շահույթահարկի և դիվիդենտի հարկի գումարը նույնպես 23% է ապա իմաստ չունի աշխատավարձի իրական թիվը կեղծել: Ճիշտ եմ հասկացել? Էսքան պարզա մեխանիզմը?


Գայլ ջան, հա, ես էլ տենց հասկանում ․․․․․ 

Ասում եմ, եկեք սպասենք օրենքի նածագիծը տեսնենք։ Մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ․ սենց օրենքի նախագիծը պիտի ԱԺ մտնի հիմնավորումներով, բացատրություններով, հաշվարկներով։ Տո մինչև ԱԺ մտնելը e-draft.am ում պիտի դրվի նախագիծը ու հանրային քննարկում ա լինելու։  Հաստատ ահագին մասնագիտական կարծիք  ա լինելու։ Մենք ստեղ ընդհանուր սկզբունքներն ենք քննարկում, էն էլ Աստված գիտի, թե ինչքանով ճշմարտության հետ կապ ունեցող։

----------

Gayl (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, համոզեցիր ․․․ ոռիյա ․․․․


  @StrangeLittleGirl ջան, նեղացա՞ր էլի   :LOL: 

Ինչ-որ եքա բան էիր գրել, ջնջեցիր։ Ես էլ ուզում էի ասել, որ ըհըն, շատ հիմնավոր կարծիք ա, համաձայն եմ հետդ, ու ավելացնեի, որ հենց ամենասկզբի գրառումով ես ինքս էլ գրել եմ երեք պայման, որի դեպքում ես էս համակարգի սոցիալական պլյուսները ավելի լավ կտեսնեմ։ 

- Սահմանեն չհարկվող մինիմում
- Դյուրքաչափը իջացնեն էսօրվա ամենացածր միջակայքից ներքև, որ ցածր եկամուտ ունեցողները շահեն, իսկ միջիններն ավելի շատ շահեն
- Մտցնեն եկամուտների պարտադիր հայտարարագրում սաղի համար, ու լավ կլինի ծախսային պրոքսիով, որ դոդը չասի, եկամուտ չունեմ, բայց բենթլի քշի։

Հ․Գ․ Ու հա, իրոք, արդյունքները տարբեր երկրներում էս համակարգը մտցնելու խառն ա, չես կարա վստահ ասես, որ միանշանակ դրական արդյունքի ա բերել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> @StrangeLittleGirl ջան, նեղացա՞ր էլի  
> 
> Ինչ-որ եքա բան էիր գրել, ջնջեցիր։ Ես էլ ուզում էի ասել, որ ըհըն, շատ հիմնավոր կարծիք ա, համաձայն եմ հետդ, ու ավելացնեի, որ հենց ամենասկզբի գրառումով ես ինքս էլ գրել եմ երեք պայման, որի դեպքում ես էս համակարգի սոցիալական պլյուսները ավելի լավ կտեսնեմ։ 
> 
> - Սահմանեն չհարկվող մինիմում
> - Դյուրքաչափը իջացնեն էսօրվա ամենացածր միջակայքից ներքև, որ ցածր եկամուտ ունեցողները շահեն, իսկ միջիններն ավելի շատ շահեն
> - Մտցնեն եկամուտների պարտադիր հայտարարագրում սաղի համար, ու լավ կլինի ծախսային պրոքսիով, որ դոդը չասի, եկամուտ չունեմ, բայց բենթլի քշի։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ու հա, իրոք, արդյունքները տարբեր երկրներում էս համակարգը մտցնելու խառն ա, չես կարա վստահ ասես, որ միանշանակ դրական արդյունքի ա բերել։


Ուրեմն սկսենք նրանից, որ թարգեք էդ նեղանալ֊մեղանալը։ Ես չեմ նեղանում, զահլաս գնում ա, գնում եմ ժամանակս ավելի արդյունավետ ծախսելու։

Հետո, գրառումս չեմ ջնջել, էս ա։

Ու վերջում. չհարկվող մինիմումը լավ բան ա, բայց առայժմ Նիկոլը նման մտադրություն չունի։ Լայվը եթե նայել ես, էնտեղ հստակ ասում ա, որ ցածր եկամուտ ունեցողը ոչինչ չի շահելու։ Ու գրողը տանի, հենց էդ խումբը եթե ոտքի չկանգներ, դժվար հեղափոխություն լիներ, որտև այթիիշնիկներն ու մնացած միջին եկամուտ ունեցողները հա էլ ոտի են, ոչ մի բան դուրս չէր գալիս։ 
Հետո, դրույքաչափն իջեցնելով էլի էդ միլիոններ աշխատողները շահելու են, ու ասենք Նաիրիի գլխավոր բժշկի ու Բումի եկամուտների տարբերությունը մեծանալու ա, միջին խավ չի ձևավորվելու։ Եկամուտների հայտարարագրումն էլ լավ բան ա, համաձայն եմ, ու մենակ դրանով էլ կարելի ա ստվերի դեմը հանգիստ առնել՝ առանց միլիոններ աշխատողներին լրացուցիչ արտոնություններ տալու։

----------

Ծլնգ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո, գրառումս չեմ ջնջել, էս ա։


Կորցրել էի, նեղվել էի ․․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու վերջում. չհարկվող մինիմումը լավ բան ա, բայց առայժմ Նիկոլը նման մտադրություն չունի։ Լայվը եթե նայել ես, էնտեղ հստակ ասում ա, որ ցածր եկամուտ ունեցողը ոչինչ չի շահելու։ Ու գրողը տանի, հենց էդ խումբը եթե ոտքի չկանգներ, դժվար հեղափոխություն լիներ, որտև այթիիշնիկներն ու մնացած միջին եկամուտ ունեցողները հա էլ ոտի են, ոչ մի բան դուրս չէր գալիս։ 
> Հետո, դրույքաչափն իջեցնելով էլի էդ միլիոններ աշխատողները շահելու են, ու ասենք Նաիրիի գլխավոր բժշկի ու Բումի եկամուտների տարբերությունը մեծանալու ա, միջին խավ չի ձևավորվելու։ Եկամուտների հայտարարագրումն էլ լավ բան ա, համաձայն եմ, ու մենակ դրանով էլ կարելի ա ստվերի դեմը հանգիստ առնել՝ առանց միլիոններ աշխատողներին լրացուցիչ արտոնություններ տալու։


Ընկեր, սկզբուքնորեն ճիշտ ես ասում։ 

Բայց, Հայաստանում, որտեղ տնտեսության ու եկամուտների կառուցվածքը նախնադարյան ա, շատ դժվար ա ճիշտ բալանսը գտնել հարկի երկու հատկանիշների մեջ․ մի կողմից պարզություն/էֆեկտիվություն, մյուս կողմից՝ արդարացիություն։ Ու դու տես, որ ստեղի քննարկողները վեց հոգի են, յոթ կարծիք կա արդեն, Նիկոլի ասածներն էլ ամեն մեկս մի ձևի ենք հասկացել։

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ դաժե զարգացած երկրներում հարկայինի մասնագետը մի հատ էլ վարձով հարկայինի մասնագետ ա պահում, որ իրա տեղը առանց սխալի հաշվի, թե ինչքան հարկ պիտի տարվա վերջին վճարի։ Իսկ մենք ուզում ենք Նիկոլի լայվի վրա զմիմյանս գաղափարական սնանկության ու հակահեղափոխականության մեջ մեղադրենք  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (09.09.2018), Վիշապ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

այ եղբայրք ու քույրեր, նենց էլ բան չէինք ջոգում, հիմա էլ թվեր խառնիք բազառին վաբշե քաքը ընկանք  :LOL: 

Տրիբունը մի բան ասեց․․․



> Բայց, մի անգամ էլ, էլի, մինչև նախագիծը չտեսնենք, բան չենք կարա ասենք։ Նիկոլը խառը խշտիկ բաներ ա ասում լիքը, սրա հիման վրա վերջնական կարծիք ձևավորել ու ասել, ախպեր, երկիրը սարքում են ուլտրա-աջ ծայրահեղ լիբերալ, անտի-սոցիալական երկիր, լուրջ չի։


Մեֆի ասած, է՛ս ա, մանավանդ երկրորդ նախադասությունը  :LOL:  ու սա վերաբերում ա ամեն ինչին, սկսած «անցումային փուլի արդարադատությունից» ու վերջացրած հարկային քաղաքականությանը, թե չէ ջուրը հլը չեն լցրել, բայց փորձում ենք լողավազանում լող տալ հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ վատերպոլոյի դիմացի թմին կզցնենք։  :LOL: 

Սրա հետ միասին մի հատ ծանրակշիռ կարծիք էլ ես ասեմ․․․ ինչ տիպի ու ձևի հարկ ասես չասես կյանքումս մուծել եմ, ու թե Բյուրը համարում ա, որ Դանիան բարդ համակարգ ունի, ասեմ որ նոր նայեցի ու լավ էլ հավեսով պարզ ու հասկանալի հարկային դաշտ ա էնտեղ։ Էս երկու օրը Հայաստանի գործող հարկային օրենսդրությունն եմ թեթևակի նայում ու նատուռի տակս անում եմ։ Որ Տրիբունը ասում ա 5 հոգի ա պետք հարկ հաշվելու համար՝ սուտ ա ասում, իմ գնահատմամբ չյոտկի հաշվելու համար առնվազն 9 հոգի ա պետք՝ Տրիբունի ասածները, պլյուս մի հատ խրոնիկ շիզոֆրենիկ, որ հարկեր հաշվողները իրենց հոգեվիճակը չափելու էտալոն ունենան, մի հատ հոգեբան, որ այդ չափելու արդյունքները հաստատի, մի հոգի որ ավտոմատը ձեռը հսկի որ ակամայից խելքը կորցրած հաշվողները ագրեսիվ չդառնան, երկու հոգի էլ աթանդա կանգնեն, որ հարկային բարդություններից բեսամթ օգտվող ու գերշահույթներ հետապնդողները ավազակային հարձակում չանեն՝ գերշահույթները պաշտպանելու համար։ Էն որ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը ասում ա, որ Հայաստանում 28 տիպի հարկ կա, ի համեմատ Վրաստանի 5-ի, աչքիս ինքն էլ ա թերագնահատում, բայց ինձ հարցեր չտաք՝ դեռ գարշոկիս չեմ հասել։  :LOL:  

Ու էս ցնորքը վերացնելու համար ես երկու ձեռքով ու երկու ոտքով ու ձեռքումս բռնած զուգարանի թղթի ռուլոնով կողմ եմ անցումային հարկային դաշտին։ Էն որ Նիկոլը ասում ա սաղ երկրով ընկած չենք կարում կարտոլի կիլոյի ինքնարժեքը հաշվենք, այ կարծում եմ լրիվ տենց վիճակներ ա․ ոչ մեկ չգիտի տնտեսության մեջ ինչ կա ու ինչքան կա ու որտեղ ա նստած ու ինչպես ա պետք դա հարկել։ նենց որ եկեք մի հատ Վրաստան դառնանք, հետո որ հասկանանք ինչը որտեղ ա, կարանք փորձենք դառնալ Էստոնիա, դե մի 10 տարի Էստոնիա լինելուց հետո էլ համաձայն եմ Բյուրենց բարդ հարկերին, բայց մեկ ա մարդիք թող կրթվեն, թե ինչը ինչի դիմաց են տալիս ու ինչու, ոչ թե Բյուրի նկարագրած չիմացաբար պետությանն ու հաշվապահներիվ վստահելով հարկ են մուծում։

Հ․Գ․
Եթե վիդեոն չեք տեսել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս․․․ 



Հ․Հ․Գ․
Շահութահարկի մասով էլ էի ուզում բան ասեմ, բայց դժվար լսող լինի։  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Վիշապ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ծլնգ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ես նայել Դանիայի հարկային համակարգի հետ կապված, բայց երևի ընդամենը երեք բրակետներն ես նայել, քեզ բավական պարզ ա թվացել։ Էդ երեք բրակետների միջև էլ հազար ու մի բան փոխվում ա կախված նրանից, թե աշխատավայրդ տնիցդ ինչքան հեռու ա, ամուսնացած ես, թե չէ, էրեխա ունես, թե չէ, եկամուտդ արտասահմանից ա, թե չէ։ Ասենք եթե աշխատավայրից հեռավորությունը մենակ վերցնես, լիքը բան փոխվում ա կախված նրանից աշխատանքային պայմանագիրդ մինչև երկու տարով ա, թե երկու տարուց շատ, գործի գնացքով ես գնում, թե ավտոյով, կամուրջ ես անցնում, թե նավ ես նստում, գիշերը մնում ես գործիդ տեղի քաղաքում, թե չես մնում, եթե մնում ես, հյուրանոց ա, թե մշտական վարձած սենյակ։

Եթե աստված հեռու տանի, արտասահմանից եկամուտ ունես, էլի լիքը բաներ փոխվում են կախված նրանից, թե էդ եկամուտը ստանալիս քանի օր ես Դանիայում գտնվել, Դանիայի սոցհամակարգում գրանցված ես, թե չէ, ԵՄ քաղաքացի ես, թե չէ, մյուս երկիրը ԵՄ ա, թե չէ, Դանիան հարկային համաձայնագիր ունի տվյալ երկրի հետ, թե չէ։ Եվ այլն, և այլն։ Ու էս բոլոր պարամետրերը նվազեցնում են քո ստանդարտ վճարվող հարկը, ոչ թե ավելացնում (ուղղակի տարբեր չափերով են նվազեցնում)։ Դրա համար քաղաքացին լավ էլ գլուխ ա դնում սրանց հետ, որովհետև գիտի՝ վերջում շահող ա դուրս գալու։ Մեկը ես մոտ մի տարի տևեց, մինչև իմ դրսի եկամտի հարցերը լուծեցի, բայց վերջում 23 000 կրոն (3000 եվրոյից մի քիչ ավել) հետ ստացա։ 

Ասենք ի՞նչն ա խանգարում Հայաստանում էլ սենց պարզ համակարգ ներդնել. եթե մինչև 150 000 ա եկամուտդ, չես հարկվում։ Եթե 150 000֊ից երկու միլիոն ա, էդ նույն 23%֊ն ես հարկվում (կամ մի քիչ ավելի շատ), երկու միլիոնիվ ավել՝ 36% կամ մի բան էլ ավել։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ տոկոս հաշվել սաղ էլ կարան։ Ու հետո էլ կախված զանազան հանգամանքներից հարկային թեթևացումներ ստանաս, որտեղ հարկայինը կարա օգնի։ Ուղղակի էս սաղ աշխատացնելու համար հարկայինդ պիտի նորմալ ըլնի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց զգում ե՞ք ինչա կատարվում:

Սա միայն ՀՀԿ-ի ու համակարգի դեմ հեղափոխություն չէր:
Նաև ժողովուրդնա հեղափոխվում:

Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց առավոտից գիշեր ԱԺ նիստ նայելուց:
Հիմա արդեն ազգն իրավագիտություն ու հարկային դաշտա ուսումնասիրում:

ՈՒ սա դեռ միայն սկիզբնա..

Անձնագրատերը Քաղաքացի ա դառնում:

----------

Chuk (09.09.2018), Gayl (09.09.2018), ivy (10.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Վիշապ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Հ․Գ․
> Շահութահարկի մասով էլ էի ուզում բան ասեմ, բայց դժվար լսող լինի։


Ես կլսեմ ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Գ․
> Եթե վիդեոն չեք տեսել, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս․․․


Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի հարցի մասը հանած ա, բայց ոնց նորություններում կարդացել եմ, հարցնում ա, թե տարբեր ճյուղերում եկամտաբերությունն ինչքան ա, որ մարդիկ գան ներդրում անեն։ 

Ես Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի գործունեությանը ծանոթ եմ Դիլիջանի դպրոցով, Ավրորայով, մեկ էլ գիտեմ որ փիս հարուստ ա ու բոլորն իրան ասել օօօօօօ․․․․․․

Բայց դե Ռուսաստանում կամ Հայաստանում հարստացածն էլ երևի տենց պիտի լինի, էլի։ Ասենք, որ կառավարություննա դնում բիզնեսի տեղը հաշվում, թե որտեղ եկամտաբերությունն ինչքան ա, այ հարգելիս, դե արի ու մի ասա։ Բա բիզնեսն ի՞նչ անի։ Մենակ լիքը փող ունի, բերի դնի, փող առնի՞։ Դրա համար էլ Ռուսաստանը փողերի մեջ լողումա, բայց երկիր չի դառնում, քանի որ բիզնեսն էտ ա։ Պուտինն ասի որտեղից ա շատ փող գալիս, իրանք տանեն փող դնեն, փող առնեն, ջան ասեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Բիձա (10.09.2018), Վիշապ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց զգում ե՞ք ինչա կատարվում:
> 
> Սա միայն ՀՀԿ-ի ու համակարգի դեմ հեղափոխություն չէր:
> Նաև ժողովուրդնա հեղափոխվում:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց առավոտից գիշեր ԱԺ նիստ նայելուց:
> Հիմա արդեն ազգն իրավագիտություն ու հարկային դաշտա ուսումնասիրում:
> 
> ՈՒ սա դեռ միայն սկիզբնա..
> ...


Ես սաղ շյանքս օնլայն կառավարիւթյան նիստ նայած չկայի, իսկ հիմա աշխատում եմ բացթողում չլինի:ճճ

----------

Lion (09.09.2018), Գաղթական (09.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ *Աթեիստը*, *Բումը*, *Չուկը*, *ես*, գրեթե ողջ բնակչությունն ենք ու ուրախացել ենք։ Դու մեձ չես սիրու՞մ։





> Ես *քեզ էլ* եմ սիրում, *Աթեիստին* էլ, *Բումին* էլ:


Լավ, Շինարար տղա, սաղ պարզ ա  :Beee:

----------

boooooooom (11.09.2018), Freeman (10.09.2018), ivy (10.09.2018), Life (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Շինարար (09.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, Շինարար տղա, սաղ պարզ ա


Չուկը հետո ա ավելացրել որ ինձ պրոբլեմի մեջ քցի։ Ընկել եմ էս կապիտալիստների ձեռը  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (09.09.2018), ivy (10.09.2018), Life (09.09.2018), Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Ծլնգ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բյուր ջան, լիքը բաների ես անդրադարձել ինձ պատասխանելիս, արի հատ-հատ պատասխանեմ, բայց հետդ, բնականաբար, կռիվ չեմ անում...



> Ծլնգ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ես նայել Դանիայի հարկային համակարգի հետ կապված, բայց երևի ընդամենը երեք բրակետներն ես նայել, քեզ բավական պարզ ա թվացել։


Արի փորձենք մյուսի արած-նայածների-մտածացածների մասին ենթադրություններով չառաջնորդվել՝ զրույցը կտրուկ կտախտկանա։




> Էդ երեք բրակետների միջև էլ հազար ու մի բան փոխվում ա կախված նրանից, թե աշխատավայրդ տնիցդ ինչքան հեռու ա, ամուսնացած ես, թե չէ, էրեխա ունես, թե չէ, եկամուտդ արտասահմանից ա, թե չէ։ Ասենք եթե աշխատավայրից հեռավորությունը մենակ վերցնես, լիքը բան փոխվում ա կախված նրանից աշխատանքային պայմանագիրդ մինչև երկու տարով ա, թե երկու տարուց շատ, գործի գնացքով ես գնում, թե ավտոյով, կամուրջ ես անցնում, թե նավ ես նստում, գիշերը մնում ես գործիդ տեղի քաղաքում, թե չես մնում, եթե մնում ես, հյուրանոց ա, թե մշտական վարձած սենյակ։
> 
> Եթե աստված հեռու տանի, արտասահմանից եկամուտ ունես, էլի լիքը բաներ փոխվում են կախված նրանից, թե էդ եկամուտը ստանալիս քանի օր ես Դանիայում գտնվել, Դանիայի սոցհամակարգում գրանցված ես, թե չէ, ԵՄ քաղաքացի ես, թե չէ, մյուս երկիրը ԵՄ ա, թե չէ, Դանիան հարկային համաձայնագիր ունի տվյալ երկրի հետ, թե չէ։ Եվ այլն, և այլն։ Ու էս բոլոր պարամետրերը նվազեցնում են քո ստանդարտ վճարվող հարկը, ոչ թե ավելացնում (ուղղակի տարբեր չափերով են նվազեցնում)։ Դրա համար քաղաքացին լավ էլ գլուխ ա դնում սրանց հետ, որովհետև գիտի՝ վերջում շահող ա դուրս գալու։ Մեկը ես մոտ մի տարի տևեց, մինչև իմ դրսի եկամտի հարցերը լուծեցի, բայց վերջում 23 000 կրոն (3000 եվրոյից մի քիչ ավել) հետ ստացա։


Ըհը... ասեմ որ լավ էլ պարզ նկարագրեցիր։  :Jpit:  որ նախորդ ասածս հասկանալի լինի, պարզաբանեմ, որ քո այստեղ նկարագրածի խորանարդով ռեգուլյար հարկ հաշվելուս հետ էի համեմատում, ու դու հլը միմիայն եկամտահարկի մասին ես այստեղ նշել, ու ոչ էլ հեռվից կպել ես մնացած տիպի հարկերին ու դրանց փոխկապակցությանը եկամտահարկին (օրինակ թե ինչքանն են ենթակա եկամուտից հանմանը մինչև եկամտահարկի հաշվումը ու տենց), ու որոշ տարիներ այդ խորանարդի քառակուսիով էլ եմ ստիպված եղել հաշվել։ Նենց որ քո նկարագրածը լավ էլ հավեսին պարզ հարկային համակարգ ա՝ եկամտահարկի տեսանկյունից, բայց դե իհարկե ամենապարզը չի։

Թե ուզում ես հասկանալ որտեղ ա գտնվում Դանիան իր հարկային դաշտով նման երկրների ցանկում, կարաս հարկային դաշտերի համեմատական ինդեքսներին նայել։ Դրանցից մի քանիսը կան, իմ իմացած ամենահեղինակավորը taxfoundation-ի International tax competitiveness index-ն ա, որով OECD-ի 35 երկներից Դանիան հարգարժան 20-րդ տեղում ա ընդհանուր հարկային դաշտով (անհատական եկամտահարկով ցածերում ա, բայց դա նաև գալիս ա նորդիկ երկրների բարձր հարկային բեռից և ոչ միայն հարկային համակարգի խրթինությունից)։ Ու հաշվի առ, որ Դանիայից շատ ավելի ցածր հարկային բեռով զարգացած երկրներ այդ մրցակցական ինդեքսով Դանիայից ավելի ցածր են, այսինքն խրթինությամբ Դանիային մի երեք կրուգ ֆոռա կտան։  :Jpit: 

Բայց նաև նկատի, թե ընդհանուր ինդեքսի առաջին տեղում որ երկրին է, որը նաև բոլոր անհատական հարկերի տեսանկյունից առաջին տասնյակի մեջ ա միշտ մնում՝ Դանիայից շատ ավելի առաջ լինելով։ Ու որ չստացվի թե flat tax-եմ գովաբանում, ասեմ, որ չնայած Թուրքիան էլ ունի flat tax, ու ինդեքսում միջինից լավ տեղեր ա ընկնում, իրականում Թուրքիան մինչև վերջերս compliance-ի տեսանկյունից համարվում էր աշխարհի ամենախայտառակ երկներից մեկը, բայց կարծես դավթարներով հարկ հաշվելուց սկսել են հեռանալ, ու վերջին երկու տարում կտրուկ վեր են թռել ինդեքսներում։




> Ասենք ի՞նչն ա խանգարում Հայաստանում էլ սենց պարզ համակարգ ներդնել. եթե մինչև 150 000 ա եկամուտդ, չես հարկվում։ Եթե 150 000֊ից երկու միլիոն ա, էդ նույն 23%֊ն ես հարկվում (կամ մի քիչ ավելի շատ), երկու միլիոնիվ ավել՝ 36% կամ մի բան էլ ավել։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ տոկոս հաշվել սաղ էլ կարան։ Ու հետո էլ կախված զանազան հանգամանքներից հարկային թեթևացումներ ստանաս, որտեղ հարկայինը կարա օգնի։ Ուղղակի էս սաղ աշխատացնելու համար հարկայինդ պիտի նորմալ ըլնի։


Կզարմանաս, բայց միջինում մարդիկ հարկեր հասկանալուց ահավոր վատ են։ Տրիբունի ասած որ հարկային քաղաքականության մասնագետը հաշվապահ ա վարձում, որ իր տարեկան հարկերը վերջում հաշվեն լրիվ իրական բան ա, ոչ թե հումորա-խնդալիք։ Համոզված եմ, որ նույն Դանիայում բնակչության կեսից ավելը մի պարզ մարջինալ հարկի գաղափարը չի հասկանում, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ վաբշե մոռացի։ Ասում ես տոկոս հաշվել սաղ էլ կարան... ներիր, բայց սա իրականությունից էնքան հեռու ա, որ ծիծաղելու էլ չի։ Վերջին մի երկու տարվա հարցումներին չեմ հետևել, բայց զարգացած աշխարհում հասուն տարիքի հասած բնակչության մի 70% տոկոս հաշվել չգիտի։

Հիմա ինչի՞ չի կարա սենց լինի... եսի՞մ, ու կասկածում եմ, որ հայաստանի բոլոր տնտեսագետներին էլ հավաքես, իրենք էլ չեն կարա ասեն ինչու չի կարա լինի։ Նորից, հարկային համակարգի քաղաքականությունը իրենից ներկայացնում ա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր՝ ինչպես ամենաշատ հարկը հավաքել։ Ու դրա մեջ ամեն ինչ մտնում ա, սկսած միջին խավի ստեղծումից ու վերջացրած նրանով, որ մարդիկ փողերը ոչ թե դոշակի տակ պահեն այ զվարճանալու ու այլ ծառայությունների վրա ծախսեն։ Բայց էդ անտերը երկրում մի կիլո կարտոլի ինքնարժեք հաշվելու համար բավական ինֆորմացի չունենք, ինչ մնաց այս օպտիմիզացիոն խնդրի լավ լուծում գտնելու համար։ Դրա համար էլ եթե ոչ մի բան չգիտենք, իմաստ ունի ամենահեշտ համակրգը ներմուծել ու այդ անցումային փուլում աղքատների կարիքները սոց փաթեթների կարկատելով լուծել, մինչև հասկանանք բողկը որ կողմով ա բուսնում էդ մինչև հիմա անտիրության թողնված տնտեսությունում։ Այնպես որ ի պատասխան հարց. ինչո՞ւ չդնենք մի հատ պարզ Էստոնիայի նման բոլորից 20% հարկենք, ու դոդերի, մկների ու մնացած առնետների եկամտա-շահույթների մինչև հիմա չհարկվող 90%-ը մի հատ ջրի երես բերենք, ու տեսնենք տնտեսության մեջ ինչ կա չկա, ու կարգին ինֆորմացված համակարգ ստեղծենք։

Բայց էլի, ես հլը առաջարկի մասնրամասներ չեմ տեսել, որ իմանամ առաջարկված համահավասարն ա լավը, թե պրոգրեսիվը, քանի որ երկուսն էլ կարելի ա նենց ախտոտել, որ պրոգրեսիվ հարկով Բրազիլիա էլ կարաս լինես, համահավասար հարկով Թուրքմենիստան էլ։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես կլսեմ ․․․


քո համար դժվար ասածներս նորություն լինի, բայց դե ասելու էի էն, որ հուսով եմ անհատների ու ՓՄՁ-ի էֆեկտիվ շահութահարկերն էլ են ի վերջո նվազեցվելու (երևի չհարկվող մինիմումի կամ հարկային տարատեսակների բաժանման միջոցով), որտև ուժեղ վերին միջին ու բարձր խավին նպաստող ունեցվածքի գեներացման ամենանպաստավոր ձևերից մեկը հենց անհատական ու ձեռնարկատիրական շահույթն ա, որ մարդիկ իրենց կայուն աշխատավարձից հետ գցած փողերն ուզենան շահութաբեր ներդնել, ոչ թե անկապ սպառել կամ դոշակի տակ պահել։ Սակայն դեռ սրա վախտը չի, մինչև վերին միջին ու բարձր խավ ստեղծելը նախ պետք ա ուժեղ միջին միջին խավ ստեղծել, ինչը մեծամասամբ եկամտահարկի քաղաքականության ոլորտում ա։

Բայց դե հա, կորպորատիվ շահութահարկի նվազեցումը Հայաստանում լրիվ անիմաստ ա, քանի որ չենք կարող հավակնել ոչ Իռլանդիա դառնալ, ոչ էլ օֆֆշոր, նենց որ մրցակցային տեսանկյունից շատ ցածր կորպորատիվ շահութահարկը մենակ պետական եկամուտներն ա քամելու՝ առանց գերկապիտալների ներհոսքի որևէ հեռանկարի։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի հարցի մասը հանած ա, բայց ոնց նորություններում կարդացել եմ, հարցնում ա, թե տարբեր ճյուղերում եկամտաբերությունն ինչքան ա, որ մարդիկ գան ներդրում անեն։ 
> 
> Ես Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի գործունեությանը ծանոթ եմ Դիլիջանի դպրոցով, Ավրորայով, մեկ էլ գիտեմ որ փիս հարուստ ա ու բոլորն իրան ասել օօօօօօ․․․․․․
> 
> Բայց դե Ռուսաստանում կամ Հայաստանում հարստացածն էլ երևի տենց պիտի լինի, էլի։ Ասենք, որ կառավարություննա դնում բիզնեսի տեղը հաշվում, թե որտեղ եկամտաբերությունն ինչքան ա, այ հարգելիս, դե արի ու մի ասա։ Բա բիզնեսն ի՞նչ անի։ Մենակ լիքը փող ունի, բերի դնի, փող առնի՞։ Դրա համար էլ Ռուսաստանը փողերի մեջ լողումա, բայց երկիր չի դառնում, քանի որ բիզնեսն էտ ա։ Պուտինն ասի որտեղից ա շատ փող գալիս, իրանք տանեն փող դնեն, փող առնեն, ջան ասեն։


Հա, ափսոս հանել էին իր հարցերը։ Չէ, իր հարցերը մի քիչ ավելի լայն էին, բայց ինքը այդ հարցերը տալիս էր ոչ թե իր ներդրումային քաղաքականությունը պայմանավորելու համար, այլ որ ասենք ռուսահայ բիզնեսմենները իմանան՝ քիթները արժի խոթել Հայաստան, թե չէ։ Փոքր մասշտաբի բիզնեսմենի համար դժվար ա քո ասած վերլուծական բաներն անելը, իսկ երկրի ներդրումային քաղաքականությունը սենց բաներ պիտի ընդգրկի, որ ասենք այ էս բնագավառները երկրի համար առաջնային են, ու սենց տիպի ROI-ներ են սպասվում այդ բնագավառում, ու սենց տիպի աջակցություն ենք պատրաստ ցույց տալ։ Թե չէ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը բոլորի օրոք էլ անում էր ներդրումներ ու ոչ միայն ռուսաստանա-հայաստանում, ու դեռ տասը տարուց ավել առաջ Նուբար Աֆեյանի հետ իրենց Արմենիա2020 ծրագրով ավելի շատ տնտեսական հեռանկարային վելուծություն են արել քան ամբողջ անկախ Հայաստանը իր պատմության մեջ  :LOL:  (ի դեպ ռուսաստանյան իրականության մեջ իր բիզնեսները լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի վրա են, ինքը փաստորեն ռուսաստանի առաջին արևմտյան մակարդակի իվենստիցիոն բանկի ստեղծմամբ էր հարստացել, բայց հետո Ալֆայի հետ միացան ու խառը բաներ սկսեց, ինքն էլ հեռացավ բիզնեսից իմ իմանալով ու հիմա մեծամասամբ հենց մասնագիտական ֆիլանթրոպիայով ա զբաղվում)։ Կոպիտ ասած իր ասածի կորիզը էն էր, որ պոպուլիզմը հրապարակում ա լավ, իսկ թե ուզում ես հաջողակ բիզնեսմենների ներդրումներ Հայաստան բերես, պիտի մի քիչ խոսալուդ մակարդակը փոխես, թվերով խոսաս, ձեր առաջարկածը ոչ թե երկնքում նկարվող ամրոցներ լինեն, այլ կոնկրետ պայմաններ ու տենց։ Բայց դե Նիկոլն էլ դրան երկար-բարակ հրապարակային մակարդակի հեղափոխական լեզվով պատասխանեց (դրա համար էլ էի դրել վիդեոն, ահագին զվարճանալու բան կա մեջը)։ Դե համ էլ մի քիչ մուննաթ էր նկատվում Ռուբենի ասածների մեջ, որ իր կազմակերպությունների հետ համագործակցությամբ ստեղծված ՊՈԱԿ են փակել, առանց իրենց մի բերան տեղյակ պահելով։ Բայց դե հետաքրքիր էր նաև Նիկոլի humility-ն վերջում տեսնել, որ թեկուզ սխալ էլ անենք, մեր վրա խաչ մի քաշեք, այլ մեզ էլ կրթեք ու երկխոսություններն եկեք պահպանենք։

----------

Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ասենք՝ Գերմանիայում պրոգրեսիվ հարկային համակարգ է, ու հարկերը հասնում են մինչև 45%․ ահավոր քանակությամբ եկամտահարկ ենք վճարում, բայց միևնույն է աշխատավարձն էնքան բարձր է, որ անգամ հարկերից հետո լրիվ հերիքում է կարգին ապրելու համար։


Եթե արդեն գերմանացիք լավ մեջքներն ուղղել են, էդ շատ լավա:
Թե չէ շուտ-շուտ հանդիպում էին հոդվածներ, որ մի քանի տարի առաջվա մեծ կրիզիսը խիստ նոսրացրել էր հատկապես Գերմանիայի ու սկանդինավյան երկրների միջին խավի շարքերը ու դեռ ամեն ինչ չի, որ հին դիրքերինա հետ եկել:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ թարմ հոդված առ այն, որ աշխատող բելգիացիներից 6-ից 1-ը, խնայողություններ ընդհանրապես չունենալով, ի վիճակի չի 1 ամիս էլ գոյատևել, եթե նախորդ ամսվա աշխատավարձը չստանա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կզարմանաս, բայց միջինում մարդիկ հարկեր հասկանալուց ահավոր վատ են։ Տրիբունի ասած որ հարկային քաղաքականության մասնագետը հաշվապահ ա վարձում, որ իր տարեկան հարկերը վերջում հաշվեն լրիվ իրական բան ա, ոչ թե հումորա-խնդալիք։ Համոզված եմ, որ նույն Դանիայում բնակչության կեսից ավելը մի պարզ մարջինալ հարկի գաղափարը չի հասկանում, իսկ Հայաստանում՝ վաբշե մոռացի։ Ասում ես տոկոս հաշվել սաղ էլ կարան... ներիր, բայց սա իրականությունից էնքան հեռու ա, որ ծիծաղելու էլ չի։ Վերջին մի երկու տարվա հարցումներին չեմ հետևել, բայց զարգացած աշխարհում հասուն տարիքի հասած բնակչության մի 70% տոկոս հաշվել չգիտի։
> 
> Հիմա ինչի՞ չի կարա սենց լինի... եսի՞մ, ու կասկածում եմ, որ հայաստանի բոլոր տնտեսագետներին էլ հավաքես, իրենք էլ չեն կարա ասեն ինչու չի կարա լինի։ Նորից, հարկային համակարգի քաղաքականությունը իրենից ներկայացնում ա օպտիմիզացիայի խնդիր՝ ինչպես ամենաշատ հարկը հավաքել։ Ու դրա մեջ ամեն ինչ մտնում ա, սկսած միջին խավի ստեղծումից ու վերջացրած նրանով, որ մարդիկ փողերը ոչ թե դոշակի տակ պահեն այ զվարճանալու ու այլ ծառայությունների վրա ծախսեն։ Բայց էդ անտերը երկրում մի կիլո կարտոլի ինքնարժեք հաշվելու համար բավական ինֆորմացի չունենք, ինչ մնաց այս օպտիմիզացիոն խնդրի լավ լուծում գտնելու համար։ Դրա համար էլ եթե ոչ մի բան չգիտենք, իմաստ ունի ամենահեշտ համակրգը ներմուծել ու այդ անցումային փուլում աղքատների կարիքները սոց փաթեթների կարկատելով լուծել, մինչև հասկանանք բողկը որ կողմով ա բուսնում էդ մինչև հիմա անտիրության թողնված տնտեսությունում։ Այնպես որ ի պատասխան հարց. ինչո՞ւ չդնենք մի հատ պարզ Էստոնիայի նման բոլորից 20% հարկենք, ու դոդերի, մկների ու մնացած առնետների եկամտա-շահույթների մինչև հիմա չհարկվող 90%-ը մի հատ ջրի երես բերենք, ու տեսնենք տնտեսության մեջ ինչ կա չկա, ու կարգին ինֆորմացված համակարգ ստեղծենք։
> 
> Բայց էլի, ես հլը առաջարկի մասնրամասներ չեմ տեսել, որ իմանամ առաջարկված համահավասարն ա լավը, թե պրոգրեսիվը, քանի որ երկուսն էլ կարելի ա նենց ախտոտել, որ պրոգրեսիվ հարկով Բրազիլիա էլ կարաս լինես, համահավասար հարկով Թուրքմենիստան էլ։



Նայի, հենց քո ասածին էլ անդրադառնալով բեռը դնելով հարկայինի վրա՝ սաղ հարցերը լուծվում են։

Սկսենք նրանից, որ էդ տոկոս հաշվելն էլ կարաս թողնես հարկայինի վրա։ Հենց Դանիայում դու ոչ մի բան չես հաշվարկում, սաղ քո տեղը հարկայինն ա անում։ Դու մենակ պիտի տվյալներդ մուտքագրես. աշխատավարձ, ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ, աշխատավայր, բնակության հասցե, անշարժ գույք ունես, թե չէ ու էլի մի քանի անձնական տվյալ ու պըրծ։ Հարկայինն ավտոմատ քեզ ասում ա՝ քանի տոկոս ես հարկ մուծելու, ընդ որում՝ էսքանից հետո էլ դու չես մուծողը, գործատուն ա իրա հաշվապահներով ու մնացած թաշախուստով էդ հարցը լուծում։ 

Դանիայում դու չես կարա որևէ տեսակի կլորիկ գումար ստանալ քո հաշվի վրա, ու հարկայինը չիմանա դրա մասին, որովհետև հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի քո հիմնական բանկային հաշիվ (այսինքն, ոչ թե ամբողջ բալանսի մասին ինֆո, այլ թե ինչ գումար ա մտնում քո հաշիվ), ու հենց մի մեծ գումար ես ստանում, որը չի հարկվել, անմիջապես կարմիր դրոշ ա հայտնվում հաշվիդ վրա, որ պիտի հայտարարագրես էդ գումարը։

Կարաս ասես՝ կարելի ա սաղ հարցերը քեշով լուծել ու բանկային հաշվի հետ գործ չունենալ։ Չես կարա, որտև գործատուն աշխատավարձը պարտավոր ա բանկային հաշվիդ փոխանցի, ընդ որում՝ էն հաշվին, որին հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի, քո գործարքներից շատերն էլ չերեզ բանկ ա կատարվում (տան վարձ մուծելուց սկսած, վերջացրած հասարակ ինքնաթիռի կամ գնացքի տոմս առնելով), ու մենակ մանր֊մունր գործարքներ են, որ հնարավոր ա քեշով անել, ու հետևաբար մանր֊մունր խաբեություններն են մենակ քեշով հնարավոր։ Կարամ օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ծանոթներից մեկի բոյֆրենդը մահացել էր, ու ահագին փող էր մնացել որպես ժառանգություն իրա ընտանիքին։ Ընտանիքը դրա մի կլորիկ մաս տվել էր մեր ծանոթին, բայց որպեսզի հարկերից խուսափեն, քեշ էին տվել։ Էդ մեր ծանոթն էլ էդ փողով ասենք պիվա֊միվա էր առնում կամ էլ սուպերմարկետում գնում անում, ավելի մեծ գործարք չէր կարա աներ։ 

Ու հիշու՞մ ես, որ տարիներ առաջ էն սոցքարտերը ներդրեցին Հայաստանում։ Դանիայում էլ տենց քարտ կա ու տենց համար կա, ու էդ համարն ա, որ քո մասին ամեն տեսակի ինֆո պարունակում ա (սկսած վճարածդ հարկերից, վերջացրած նրանով, թե բժիշկդ ինչ դեղեր ա նշանակել կամ որ գրադարաններում ես բաժանորդագրված)։

Որպես կանոն, Դանիայում հարկային կծիկների մեջ հայտնվում են մենակ սեփական բիզնես ունեցողներն ու դրսից եկամուտ ունեցողները, որտև էստեղ մի քիչ շատանում են քո ձեռքով արած հաշվարկները, բայց էլի վերջում վերջնական հաշվարկ անող ու եզրակացնողը հարկայինն ա։ Օրինակ բերեմ. ես հենց Ֆինլանդիայի եկամուտս ու էնտեղ վճարածս հարկերը մուտքագրեցի դանիական համակարգ, հաջորդ օրը նամակ էկավ, թե էսքան հարկ պիտի մուծես։ Ուշացրեցիր, տոկոս ա գալու վրադ։ Բայց հենց խառը հաշվարկներով, որոնք թեև քո աչքին ահագին պարզ ա թվում, բայց գործնականում էնքան էլ պարզ չի, որտև լիքը խուճուճ ու անհասկանալի տեղեր կան (անգամ դանիական սոցհամակարգին պատկանում ես, թե չէ տիպի հարցին հստակ պատասխան տալը բավական բարդ էր, ու մնացած հարցերն էլ էին էսպես լիքը երկիմաստ մեկնաբանություններով)։

Բայց ասենք ինչու՞ հնարավոր չի էս բոլորը Հայաստանում էլ ներդնել, ու հարկ վճարելու բեռը քաղաքացուց տեղափոխել հարկային, որ ոչ թե գործատուն կամ աշխատողը գլուխ ջարդի, թե ոնց վճարի կամ չվճարի, հարկայինը գնա, կանգնի գլխներին ու ասի՝ էսքան հարկ պիտի վճարես։ Ընդ որում, հարկայինից կարելի ա բոբո ձյաձյայի փոխարեն սարքել արդար ձյաձյա, այսինքն՝ ամեն տարվա վերջում վերահաշվարկ կատարվի, ու եթե շատ ես մուծել, վերադարձվի, եթե քիչ՝ հաշիվ ներկայացվի։ Անցնելով համահարթեցման՝ կարող ա բյուջեն ի վերջո լցնեն (չնայած ես խիստ կասկածում եմ), բայց սոցիալական անդունդը մեծանալու ա, իսկ դա կարա կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքների բերի։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի առաջարկին, էլի եմ ասում. լայվը նայեք։ Ի դեպ, ինքը երկրորդ առաջարկ էլ ուներ՝ պրոգրեսիվ երկու բրակետով։ Ըստ պրոգրեսիվի, ուզում էր դարձնել մինչև 250 000 (կարծեմ 20% հարկով, չեմ հիշում թվերը) ու 250 000֊ից բարձր (կարծեմ 25%)։ Էս դեպքում ցածր աշխատավարձ ունեցողը շա՜տ թեթևակի շահելու էր։ Բայց էլի ինքը փաստացիորեն երկու միլիոնից շատ ստացողի բեռն ա թեթևացնում։

Ու երբ էս բոլորը համադրում ես, հարց ա առաջանում. արդյոք Նիկոլն իրա առաջ խնդիր ա դրել հնարավորինս շատ հա՞րկ հավաքել, թե՞ շատ ստացողների կյանքը թեթևացնել (կոպիտ ասած՝ ստվերն օրինականացնել)։ Ու կարծում եմ բոլոր տեսակի քննարկումները ստեղից պետք ա սկսել։

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարկային արդարություն ապահովելու համար առաջին հերթին նախ 
վստահություն ա պետք ստեղծել պետության նկատմամբ, այնպես որ հարկատուները հավատան, որ իրենց վճարած հարկերը արդյունավետ են օգտագործվում, երկրորդ հերթին էլ՝ 
նորմալ տվյալների բազա ու հանրամատչելի միջոցներ բոլոր հարկատուների համար, հարկերը հեշտ հաշվելու, նախահաշվելու ու պլանավորելու, երրորդ հերթին էլ՝ 
հուսալի վերահսկողական համակարգ, որ նենց չստացվի, որ միլիոնների ստվերային եկամուտներ ունեցող օլիգարխներին թողած, կամ նրանցից կաշառված, հարկահավաքները գալիս գլխվում են հացի բուդկա դրածի գլխին, որ թղթաբանական պլանները կատարեն ու ձևական մրոտած թղթեր ցույց տան: 
Հետևաբար առաջին հերթին պետք է սկսել պարզ ու չմո հարկային համակարգ աշխատացնելուց, հակառակ դեպքում հենա 20 տարի թղթերի վրա ՀՀ-ն պրոգրեսիվ հարկային սիստեմ էր, իսկ իրականում՝  17-րդ դարի աղաների ու գյուղացիների հարկային հարաբերություններ, ԽԾԲ-կաշառք, «80% մեզ, 20% կասսա» հաշվապահություն:

----------

ivy (10.09.2018), Ծլնգ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նայի, հենց քո ասածին էլ անդրադառնալով բեռը դնելով հարկայինի վրա՝ սաղ հարցերը լուծվում են։
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ էդ տոկոս հաշվելն էլ կարաս թողնես հարկայինի վրա։ Հենց Դանիայում դու ոչ մի բան չես հաշվարկում, սաղ քո տեղը հարկայինն ա անում։ Դու մենակ պիտի տվյալներդ մուտքագրես. աշխատավարձ, ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ, աշխատավայր, բնակության հասցե, անշարժ գույք ունես, թե չէ ու էլի մի քանի անձնական տվյալ ու պըրծ։ Հարկայինն ավտոմատ քեզ ասում ա՝ քանի տոկոս ես հարկ մուծելու, ընդ որում՝ էսքանից հետո էլ դու չես մուծողը, գործատուն ա իրա հաշվապահներով ու մնացած թաշախուստով էդ հարցը լուծում։ 
> 
> Դանիայում դու չես կարա որևէ տեսակի կլորիկ գումար ստանալ քո հաշվի վրա, ու հարկայինը չիմանա դրա մասին, որովհետև հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի քո հիմնական բանկային հաշիվ (այսինքն, ոչ թե ամբողջ բալանսի մասին ինֆո, այլ թե ինչ գումար ա մտնում քո հաշիվ), ու հենց մի մեծ գումար ես ստանում, որը չի հարկվել, անմիջապես կարմիր դրոշ ա հայտնվում հաշվիդ վրա, որ պիտի հայտարարագրես էդ գումարը։
> 
> Կարաս ասես՝ կարելի ա սաղ հարցերը քեշով լուծել ու բանկային հաշվի հետ գործ չունենալ։ Չես կարա, որտև գործատուն աշխատավարձը պարտավոր ա բանկային հաշվիդ փոխանցի, ընդ որում՝ էն հաշվին, որին հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի, քո գործարքներից շատերն էլ չերեզ բանկ ա կատարվում (տան վարձ մուծելուց սկսած, վերջացրած հասարակ ինքնաթիռի կամ գնացքի տոմս առնելով), ու մենակ մանր֊մունր գործարքներ են, որ հնարավոր ա քեշով անել, ու հետևաբար մանր֊մունր խաբեություններն են մենակ քեշով հնարավոր։ Կարամ օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ծանոթներից մեկի բոյֆրենդը մահացել էր, ու ահագին փող էր մնացել որպես ժառանգություն իրա ընտանիքին։ Ընտանիքը դրա մի կլորիկ մաս տվել էր մեր ծանոթին, բայց որպեսզի հարկերից խուսափեն, քեշ էին տվել։ Էդ մեր ծանոթն էլ էդ փողով ասենք պիվա֊միվա էր առնում կամ էլ սուպերմարկետում գնում անում, ավելի մեծ գործարք չէր կարա աներ։ 
> 
> Ու հիշու՞մ ես, որ տարիներ առաջ էն սոցքարտերը ներդրեցին Հայաստանում։ Դանիայում էլ տենց քարտ կա ու տենց համար կա, ու էդ համարն ա, որ քո մասին ամեն տեսակի ինֆո պարունակում ա (սկսած վճարածդ հարկերից, վերջացրած նրանով, թե բժիշկդ ինչ դեղեր ա նշանակել կամ որ գրադարաններում ես բաժանորդագրված)։
> ...


Բյուր Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսից ավելին վայթե ընդհանրապես բանկային հաշիվ չունի ոչ մի բանկում, մնաց եկամուտների վերահսկողություն, թափնցիկություն ու ֆլան ֆստան լինի, դու ուզում ես ՀՀ-ն երկու ամսվա մեջ Դանիա դառնա:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու երբ էս բոլորը համադրում ես, հարց ա առաջանում. արդյոք Նիկոլն իրա առաջ խնդիր ա դրել հնարավորինս շատ հա՞րկ հավաքել, թե՞ շատ ստացողների կյանքը թեթևացնել (կոպիտ ասած՝ ստվերն օրինականացնել)։ Ու կարծում եմ բոլոր տեսակի քննարկումները ստեղից պետք ա սկսել։


Լավ հարց ա։ Ինձ թվում ա երկու խնդիրն էլ դրված ա։ 

Նախ, տենց կառավարություն չկա, որ չուզենա շատ հարկ հավաքի։ Պռոստը նախկին իշխանությունները չուզելով էին դա անում, քանի որ համ հավաքողն էին իրանք, համ վճարողը։ Ասենք, ոնց կարար Խաչատրյան Գագոն շատ հարկ ուզենար հավաքեր, հո ինքը չէ՞ր վճարելու սաղ հարկերը  :LOL: 

Երկրորդ, compliance-ը իրոք ամենամեծ խնդիրին ա, ու ամենա մեծ խուսափողները հենց ամենաշատ փող ունեցողներն են։ Թող մի հատ ցածր հարկերով բացահայտվեն, հետո կտենանք ոնց ենք իրանց հարկում։ Մեկա հիմա իրանք վաբշե չեն հարկվում։ Մեր եկամտահարկը մինչև հիմա գործում ա որպես պարզ աշխատավարձային հարկ, քանի որ մենակ իրանց արպես աշխատավարձ ստացած եկամուտներն ա, որպես եկամուտ պարզ երևում։ Մանացած եկամուտները, ասենք capital gains-ը կամ interest income-ը, դիվիդենտները ․․․․ ֆիգ թե մի տեղ դրանք երևում են։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Հարկ Վճարողի Հաշվառման Համար ունենալը պարտադիր չի, ու եթե ոչ մի տեղ պաշտոնապես գրանցված չես որպես վարձու աշխատող պռոստը ՀՎՀՀ չունես, եթե ինքդ չես դիմել։ Իսկ քանի՞ հոգի ա կամավոր դիմել ու կամավոր հարկ վճարում։ Տո դաժե եթե գրանցված ես որպես աշխատող, կարող ա էլի ՀՎՀՀ չունենաս, քանի որ գործադուդ քո փոխարեն քեզ թաքցնում ա, համ պետությունից, համ էլ ինքդ քեզանից։ 

Հետո, գույքահարկը, մի հատ էլ ասենք, չնայած արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասել ենք։ Մինչև հիմա հարկման օբյեկտը գույքի կադաստրային արժեքն ա։ Ես չեմ զարմանա, որ ասենք դոդի տան գույքահարկը Արաբկիրում երկու սենյականոց տան գույքահարկի չափ լինի, քանի որ հողի կատեգորիան, տեղը, դիրքը նենց ա, որ էտ տան կադաստրային արժեքը խոսքի 470 դրամ ա։  :LOL: 

Էս վերջերս մի հատ գործ ա հարուցվել, Լիսկայի տան վրով, որ սաղ Երևանի աչքի առաջ կառուցված էն զռլամա տունը Մանումենտի գագաթին մինչև 2018 թվի հունիս սկի շին-թույլտվություն չի ունեցել, ուր մնաց գույքահարկ վճարեին։  

Ասածս ինչ ա, էսօր գլխավոր պրոբլեմը compliance-ն ա, ու մեկ էլ շահութահարկի ու եկամտահարկի հարկային բազան ընդլայնելը, որ սաղ ընգրկվեն համակարգում ու խելոք հարկ վճարեն։ Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ մեր մոտ Դանիային վայել ֆունկցիա կատարի հարկային համակարգը։

----------

Բիձա (10.09.2018), Ծլնգ (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․Փոքր մասշտաբի բիզնեսմենի համար դժվար ա քո ասած վերլուծական բաներն անելը, իսկ երկրի ներդրումային քաղաքականությունը սենց բաներ պիտի ընդգրկի, որ ասենք այ էս բնագավառները երկրի համար առաջնային են, ու սենց տիպի ROI-ներ են սպասվում այդ բնագավառում, ու սենց տիպի աջակցություն ենք պատրաստ ցույց տալ։ ։


Չգիտեմ ․․․կառավարությունն էլի հայտարարում ա առաջնային ոլորտները որոնք են, ու որտեղ ոնց ա աջակցելու, բայց  ակնկալվող ROI հրապարակել, մի քիչ իմ համար աբսուրդ ա։ Ես որ տենց բան չեմ տեսել։ Տենց բաներ կարան անեն վերլուծական ինչ-որ կենտրոններ, ասենք հենց նույն փակված կամ փակվելիք Ռազմավարական Հետազոտությունների Կենտրոնը։ 

Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էս գործարարների հետ հանդիպել ու ասել էկեք ներդրում արեք, բան-ման, իմ համար էլի աբսուրդ ա։ Սովետոտ բան կա մեջը։ Կարեն Կարապետյանն էր սիրում սաղ օրը ներդրումներից խոսալ, ներդրողների ակումբ ենք բացել, չորս միլիարդ, քսան միլիարդ ․․․․ բլա բլա բլա ․․․․ ներդրում տերմինը նենց չորս կողմից բոլոր ծակերից բռնաբարեցին, որ վերջում արդեն իրանք էլ չէին հասկանում ոնց թիվ-բան ցույց տան, որ երևա յանի ներդրումներ են արվում երկրում - Վճարային հաշվեկշռում FDI ցույց տան, բյուջեի կապիտալ ծախսերը ցույց տան, gross capital formation ցույց տան․․․․ Ասածս ինչ ա, սենց սովետոտ մոտեցումը, որ կառավորությունը ընկած ստեղ ընդեղ ներդրումներ ա գոռում, ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի տանելու։ Կառավարությունը պիտի իրա հիմնական ֆունկցիաները նորմալ իրականացնի, ու ներդրումներ իրանց ոտով կգան։ 

Իսկ ներդրումները գնում այնտեղ որտեղ իրավիճակը կանխատեսելի ա, արդարադատությունը գործում ա, սեփականությունը պաշտպանված ա, մակրոտնտեսական վիճակը կայուն ա, ենթակառուցվածքները նպաստող են, որակյալ աշխատուժ կա ․․ ու սենց։ Էս դեպքում, նույնիսկ բարձր հարկերը խոչընդոտ չեն, որ ներդրումներ լինեն։ Թե չէ, վարչապետը գնաց, ասեց մեր մոտ սաղ լավ ա, ես գառանտիա եմ տալիս, հորս արև ես մեջը փող չունեմ, էս ինչ ոլորտում էլ շահութաբերությունը 160% ա ․․․ լուրջ չի։

----------

Բիձա (10.09.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ստեղ, որ GG-ի ու yandex taxi-ի վարորդների հետ խոսում ես, մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես քարտ ու բանկային հաշիվ չունի։ Դրա համար, որ քարտից էս վճարում նեղվում են։ 
Ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե էկող տարվանից ոնց եմ դիվիդենտների եկամտահարկ վճարելու նախորդ տարվա տվյալներով։
Հեշտացրել, սարքել էին շրջհարկ, որ չսկսեի ամեն ծախսածդ կոպեկի համար թուղթ հավաքել, ու հիմի կանգնելու եմ փաստի առաջ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նայի, հենց քո ասածին էլ անդրադառնալով բեռը դնելով հարկայինի վրա՝ սաղ հարցերը լուծվում են։
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ էդ տոկոս հաշվելն էլ կարաս թողնես հարկայինի վրա։ Հենց Դանիայում դու ոչ մի բան չես հաշվարկում, սաղ քո տեղը հարկայինն ա անում։ Դու մենակ պիտի տվյալներդ մուտքագրես. աշխատավարձ, ընտանեկան կարգավիճակ, աշխատավայր, բնակության հասցե, անշարժ գույք ունես, թե չէ ու էլի մի քանի անձնական տվյալ ու պըրծ։ Հարկայինն ավտոմատ քեզ ասում ա՝ քանի տոկոս ես հարկ մուծելու, ընդ որում՝ էսքանից հետո էլ դու չես մուծողը, գործատուն ա իրա հաշվապահներով ու մնացած թաշախուստով էդ հարցը լուծում։ 
> 
> Դանիայում դու չես կարա որևէ տեսակի կլորիկ գումար ստանալ քո հաշվի վրա, ու հարկայինը չիմանա դրա մասին, որովհետև հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի քո հիմնական բանկային հաշիվ (այսինքն, ոչ թե ամբողջ բալանսի մասին ինֆո, այլ թե ինչ գումար ա մտնում քո հաշիվ), ու հենց մի մեծ գումար ես ստանում, որը չի հարկվել, անմիջապես կարմիր դրոշ ա հայտնվում հաշվիդ վրա, որ պիտի հայտարարագրես էդ գումարը։
> 
> Կարաս ասես՝ կարելի ա սաղ հարցերը քեշով լուծել ու բանկային հաշվի հետ գործ չունենալ։ Չես կարա, որտև գործատուն աշխատավարձը պարտավոր ա բանկային հաշվիդ փոխանցի, ընդ որում՝ էն հաշվին, որին հարկայինը ելումուտ ունի, քո գործարքներից շատերն էլ չերեզ բանկ ա կատարվում (տան վարձ մուծելուց սկսած, վերջացրած հասարակ ինքնաթիռի կամ գնացքի տոմս առնելով), ու մենակ մանր֊մունր գործարքներ են, որ հնարավոր ա քեշով անել, ու հետևաբար մանր֊մունր խաբեություններն են մենակ քեշով հնարավոր։ Կարամ օրինակ բերեմ. մեր ծանոթներից մեկի բոյֆրենդը մահացել էր, ու ահագին փող էր մնացել որպես ժառանգություն իրա ընտանիքին։ Ընտանիքը դրա մի կլորիկ մաս տվել էր մեր ծանոթին, բայց որպեսզի հարկերից խուսափեն, քեշ էին տվել։ Էդ մեր ծանոթն էլ էդ փողով ասենք պիվա֊միվա էր առնում կամ էլ սուպերմարկետում գնում անում, ավելի մեծ գործարք չէր կարա աներ։ 
> 
> Ու հիշու՞մ ես, որ տարիներ առաջ էն սոցքարտերը ներդրեցին Հայաստանում։ Դանիայում էլ տենց քարտ կա ու տենց համար կա, ու էդ համարն ա, որ քո մասին ամեն տեսակի ինֆո պարունակում ա (սկսած վճարածդ հարկերից, վերջացրած նրանով, թե բժիշկդ ինչ դեղեր ա նշանակել կամ որ գրադարաններում ես բաժանորդագրված)։
> ...


Շնորհակալություն լեկցիայիդ համար, պրոֆեսոր Իշխանյան ջան։  :Jpit:  Ներիր, բայց մի քիչ մենսփլեյնություն արիր։ Մենակ ասեմ, որ նորից, Դանիայի հարկային դաշտը եքյա պարզ բան ա, դե համեմատական սանդղակով, էլի  :LOL: 

Արի մի համեմատություն անեմ քո մասնագիտականից, որ հասկանալի լինի թե քո հարկային դաշտին մոտեցումը հիմա ինչպիսին ա։ Պատկերացրու Նիկոլը լայվ ա մտնում, ու ասում ա.
— Ժողովուրդ ջան, ԲՈՒՀերում կաշառք-մաշառք ա, ուսում չեն տալիս, դիպլոմավորված դիվանագետներին ստիպված ենք մի հատ էլ կրթենք, որ Ավստրիան Ավստրալիայից տարբերեն, սփյուռքահայությունն էլ չի ուզում գալ մեր ԲՈՒՀերում սովորելու։ Հիմա ինչ ենք մտածում, ուրեմն երկու տարբերակ կա։ Առաջինը՝ դպրոցի շրջանավարտներից լավագույն հազարին ընտրենք ու ԲՈՒՀերի լավագույն դասախոսների հետ անվճար մասնավոր պարապելով 4 տարվա մեջ մարդ սարքենք՝ վերջում դիպլոմ տանք ու սաղ կյանքները եկամուտի 10 տոկոսը հավելյալ հարկի ձևով գանձենք, մնացածներին էլ ղրգենք կամ տեխնիկում, որ մի երկու բը-մը անգլերեն սովորեն՝ տուրիզմի ծարայություններում աշխատելու համար, կամ էլ՝ կարտոլ հավաքելու։ Երկրորդը՝ բոլորին ընդունենք բուհեր, բայց վերջում միջազգային փորձագետների աչքի տակ հրապարակային թափանցիկությամբ քննություններ անցկանցնենք՝ հուսալով, որ մի 1000 հոգի դիպլոմի արժանի կլինի։

Ու դու էլ գալիս սրան ասում ես.
— Դանիայում ցենտր ԲՈՒՀեր են, մարդիկ քննություն են տալիս ընդունվում են, դասախոսները իրենց գործը անում են, ուսանողները առաջին կուրսում Ա, Բ, Գ առարկաներն են սովորում, երկրորդ կուրսում՝ Դ, Ե, Զ, երրորդ կուրսում մասնագիտական պրակտիկա են ացնում, ու ինտերվյուների մասնակցելու խորհուրդ լսում, վերջում էլ ավարտում, դիպլոմ են ստանում ու գործի են ընդունվում։ Ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանում պարզ ԲՈՒՀեր չեն ստեղծում, լավ դասախոսների գործի ընդունում, ուսանողներին քննություններով ընդունում, ամեն ինչ դանիական մոդելի նման անում, վերջում էլ ուսանողները դանիական աշխատավարձով գործի անցնում։

Բայց էդ անտերը՝ the devil is in the details։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ լավ հարկային դաշտ ստեղծելը լավ ԲՈՒՀական համակարգ ստեղծելուց շատ ավելի հեշտ չի, էլի. աշխարհում ցենտր ԲՈՒՀական համակարգ ունեցող մի սուրու երկրներ կան, որտեղ սաղ օրը ներքին կռիվ են տալիս, թե ինչու ա իրենց հարկային համակարգը սենց խառնուշիտակ։

Իսկ Նիկոլի դիմացը դրված խնդիրները... ստվերը օրիկանացնելուց բոլորն են շահելու, ու դրանից էլ ա եկամտային բազան ավելանալու։ Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ քննարկումները պետք է սկսել մի հատ հասկանալուց, որ ունքը սարքելու փոխարեն աչքը հանելը լրիվ հնարավոր ա, մանավանդ որ ունքը սարքելը փորձում ենք կուվալդով անել, ինքան էլ այդ կուվալդը Դանիա-ԱՄՆ-Շոտլանդիա-մյուս-Հայաստանից-տնտեսական իրավիճակով-լուսային-տարիներով-հեռու-երկրներում արտադրված չլինի։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.09.2018), Հայկօ (10.09.2018), Տրիբուն (09.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե էկող տարվանից ոնց եմ դիվիդենտների եկամտահարկ վճարելու նախորդ տարվա տվյալներով։
> Հեշտացրել, սարքել էին շրջհարկ, որ չսկսեի ամեն ծախսածդ կոպեկի համար թուղթ հավաքել, ու հիմի կանգնելու եմ փաստի առաջ։


Ժամանակից շուտ մի վախեցի ․․․․ ասում են, որ փոքր ու միկրո բիզնեսի համար ահագին հետաքրքիր նորություններ են լինելու։ Մանրամասները չեմ հիշում, բայց խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ քեզ մտցնեն ԱԱՀ-շահութահարկ-դիվիդենտ-եկամտահարկ կառուսելի մեջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թաղեմ ես սրանց խաղացած ֆուտբոլը  :Angry2:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չգիտեմ ․․․կառավարությունն էլի հայտարարում ա առաջնային ոլորտները որոնք են, ու որտեղ ոնց ա աջակցելու, բայց  ակնկալվող ROI հրապարակել, մի քիչ իմ համար աբսուրդ ա։ Ես որ տենց բան չեմ տեսել։ Տենց բաներ կարան անեն վերլուծական ինչ-որ կենտրոններ, ասենք հենց նույն փակված կամ փակվելիք Ռազմավարական Հետազոտությունների Կենտրոնը։


Ըստ իս, սրանով պիտի զբաղվի պաշտոնական վիճակագրության հիման վրա վարչապետին ենթակա «ներդրումային քաղաքականությամբ» զբաղվող փոքր ծառայություն։ Իսկ փոխարենը արի գնանք կառավարության կայքում Տնտեսական զարգացումների ու ներդրումների նախարարի էջը, ու կտցննենք http://investmentprojects.am/ հղման վրա, ու 65 միլիոն դոլար արժողությամբ «արվեստի հյուրանոցի» նախագծի նկարով զմայլվենք, հետո նկատենք 19% IRR, ու լոզերներս թափելով investment plan-ի վրա կտացնենք, ու փորերներս բռնած ղժժալով աթոռից գետնին ընկնենք... ջոգո՞ւմ ես հիմա Ռուբենի ուզածը ինչ ա  :LOL:  որ մի հատ տնտեսագիտական կրթությամբ մեկը ասի՝ վայթե էն ոլորտի շահույթները մոտավորապես էսքան տոկոս են, էն մյուսն էլ նոր են փորձում զարգացնել, բայց հլը որ շահույթներ չկան։ Իսկ սրանք 65 միլիոն դոլար արժողությամբ հյուրանոցի նորդրումային ծրագիր են իրենց կառավարական հիմնադրամի կողմից ստեղծված էջում ռեկլամ անում... ու վաբշե, Արծվիկի նախարարությունը քացով փակել ա պետք։




> Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էս գործարարների հետ հանդիպել ու ասել էկեք ներդրում արեք, բան-ման, իմ համար էլի աբսուրդ ա։ Սովետոտ բան կա մեջը։ Կարեն Կարապետյանն էր սիրում սաղ օրը ներդրումներից խոսալ, ներդրողների ակումբ ենք բացել, չորս միլիարդ, քսան միլիարդ ․․․․ բլա բլա բլա ․․․․ ներդրում տերմինը նենց չորս կողմից բոլոր ծակերից բռնաբարեցին, որ վերջում արդեն իրանք էլ չէին հասկանում ոնց թիվ-բան ցույց տան, որ երևա յանի ներդրումներ են արվում երկրում - Վճարային հաշվեկշռում FDI ցույց տան, բյուջեի կապիտալ ծախսերը ցույց տան, gross capital formation ցույց տան․․․․ Ասածս ինչ ա, սենց սովետոտ մոտեցումը, որ կառավորությունը ընկած ստեղ ընդեղ ներդրումներ ա գոռում, ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի տանելու։ Կառավարությունը պիտի իրա հիմնական ֆունկցիաները նորմալ իրականացնի, ու ներդրումներ իրանց ոտով կգան։ 
> 
> Իսկ ներդրումները գնում այնտեղ որտեղ իրավիճակը կանխատեսելի ա, արդարադատությունը գործում ա, սեփականությունը պաշտպանված ա, մակրոտնտեսական վիճակը կայուն ա, ենթակառուցվածքները նպաստող են, որակյալ աշխատուժ կա ․․ ու սենց։ Էս դեպքում, նույնիսկ բարձր հարկերը խոչընդոտ չեն, որ ներդրումներ լինեն։ Թե չէ, վարչապետը գնաց, ասեց մեր մոտ սաղ լավ ա, ես գառանտիա եմ տալիս, հորս արև ես մեջը փող չունեմ, էս ինչ ոլորտում էլ շահութաբերությունը 160% ա ․․․ լուրջ չի։


Հա դե Ռուբենն էլ ա էլի նույնը ասում, որ կայունություն ու կանխատեսելիություն չկա, մենակ պոպուլիզմ եք ցանում ու ասում՝ եկեք՝ պետք կլինի՝ կօգնենք։ Նիկոլն էլ ասում ա՝ ո՞նց չկա, ես կաշառք չեմ վերցնելու, ժողովուրդն էլ երկրին տեր ա։  :LOL:  

Բայց դե սենց հանդիպումների իմաստը ավելի շատ ես տեսնում եմ նեթվորքինգի մեջ, որ խոսքի վարչապետը ասի՝ սաղ լավ ա, բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, որ էսինչ-էնինչ բաների վրա աշխատում ենք, էս ու էն արդեն արել ենք, սա էլ փոխվարչապետն ա, էն էլ ներդրումային քաղաքականությամբ իմ խորհրդականը, դուխով եկեք, որ հարց լինի, իրենց կդիմեք։ Բայց դե, հա, իտոգում ունենում ենք սովետ, չնայած ռուսաստանում բիզնես անողների համար դա էլ ա լավ տեղին։  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսից ավելին վայթե ընդհանրապես բանկային հաշիվ չունի ոչ մի բանկում, մնաց եկամուտների վերահսկողություն, թափնցիկություն ու ֆլան ֆստան լինի, դու ուզում ես ՀՀ-ն երկու ամսվա մեջ Դանիա դառնա:


Հայաստանում բոլոր գրանցված աշխատողներն ունեն բանկային հաշիվ։ Եթե Հայաստանում անգամ թոշակառուները բանկային հաշիվ ունեն (թոշակները հաշվեհամարի վրա են ստանում) ու եթե ցանկացած պետական հիմնարկում գրանցված աշխատողի ստիպում են բանկային հաշիվ բացել, ինձ թվում ա՝ հեչ դժվար չի լինի դա ընդլայնել ու տարածել նաև մասնավոր սեկտորի վրա, որտեղ էլ հենց ստվերը ծլում֊ծաղկում֊բարգավաճում ա ու որտեղ էլ չգրանցված աշխատողների ու ծրարով աշխատավարձերի խնդիրը կա։




> Շնորհակալություն լեկցիայիդ համար, պրոֆեսոր Իշխանյան ջան։  Ներիր, բայց մի քիչ մենսփլեյնություն արիր։ Մենակ ասեմ, որ նորից, Դանիայի հարկային դաշտը եքյա պարզ բան ա, դե համեմատական սանդղակով, էլի 
> 
> Արի մի համեմատություն անեմ քո մասնագիտականից, որ հասկանալի լինի թե քո հարկային դաշտին մոտեցումը հիմա ինչպիսին ա։ Պատկերացրու Նիկոլը լայվ ա մտնում, ու ասում ա.
> — Ժողովուրդ ջան, ԲՈՒՀերում կաշառք-մաշառք ա, ուսում չեն տալիս, դիպլոմավորված դիվանագետներին ստիպված ենք մի հատ էլ կրթենք, որ Ավստրիան Ավստրալիայից տարբերեն, սփյուռքահայությունն էլ չի ուզում գալ մեր ԲՈՒՀերում սովորելու։ Հիմա ինչ ենք մտածում, ուրեմն երկու տարբերակ կա։ Առաջինը՝ դպրոցի շրջանավարտներից լավագույն հազարին ընտրենք ու ԲՈՒՀերի լավագույն դասախոսների հետ անվճար մասնավոր պարապելով 4 տարվա մեջ մարդ սարքենք՝ վերջում դիպլոմ տանք ու սաղ կյանքները եկամուտի 10 տոկոսը հավելյալ հարկի ձևով գանձենք, մնացածներին էլ ղրգենք կամ տեխնիկում, որ մի երկու բը-մը անգլերեն սովորեն՝ տուրիզմի ծարայություններում աշխատելու համար, կամ էլ՝ կարտոլ հավաքելու։ Երկրորդը՝ բոլորին ընդունենք բուհեր, բայց վերջում միջազգային փորձագետների աչքի տակ հրապարակային թափանցիկությամբ քննություններ անցկանցնենք՝ հուսալով, որ մի 1000 հոգի դիպլոմի արժանի կլինի։
> 
> Ու դու էլ գալիս սրան ասում ես.
> — Դանիայում ցենտր ԲՈՒՀեր են, մարդիկ քննություն են տալիս ընդունվում են, դասախոսները իրենց գործը անում են, ուսանողները առաջին կուրսում Ա, Բ, Գ առարկաներն են սովորում, երկրորդ կուրսում՝ Դ, Ե, Զ, երրորդ կուրսում մասնագիտական պրակտիկա են ացնում, ու ինտերվյուների մասնակցելու խորհուրդ լսում, վերջում էլ ավարտում, դիպլոմ են ստանում ու գործի են ընդունվում։ Ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանում պարզ ԲՈՒՀեր չեն ստեղծում, լավ դասախոսների գործի ընդունում, ուսանողներին քննություններով ընդունում, ամեն ինչ դանիական մոդելի նման անում, վերջում էլ ուսանողները դանիական աշխատավարձով գործի անցնում։
> 
> Բայց էդ անտերը՝ the devil is in the details։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ լավ հարկային դաշտ ստեղծելը լավ ԲՈՒՀական համակարգ ստեղծելուց շատ ավելի հեշտ չի, էլի. աշխարհում ցենտր ԲՈՒՀական համակարգ ունեցող մի սուրու երկրներ կան, որտեղ սաղ օրը ներքին կռիվ են տալիս, թե ինչու ա իրենց հարկային համակարգը սենց խառնուշիտակ։
> ...


Ծլնգ, օրինակդ համեմատելի չի, որտև ես ստեղ չեմ ասում, որ նույն համակարգը ներդրվի Հայաստանում (նույնը չի էլ կարա լինի երկու երկրների մի շարք առանձնահատկություններից ելնելով), բայց հարկման նույն մեխանիզմը, այսինքն՝ հարկելու պատասխանատվությունը հարկայինի վրա դրվի, ոչ թե քաղաքացու, ով տոկոս հաշվել չգիտի։ Ու հատկապես որ էսքան գլուխ են գովում ՏՏ ոլորտում ունեցած հաջողությունների մասին, պիտի որ դա ընդհանրապես խնդիր չլինի, որովհետև սա ՏՏ֊ով լուծվող խնդիր ա։

Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս ստվերն օրինականացնելուց 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողը ոնց ա շահելու։ Իրա կյանքը ո՞նց ա փոխվելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չիմացողների համար հիշեցնեմ, որ համահարթ հարկմանն անցնելու հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նաև առաջարկում էր նվազեցնել շահութահարկը։


Բյուրը ճիշտ էր։ Ես սխալվեցի։  :LOL: 

 ՊԵԿ նախագահի էսօրվա հարցազրույցից․




> Առաջին խումբ փոփոխությունների վերաբերյալ վարչապետը ներկայացրեց իր ելույթում, որը ենթադրում էր շահութահարկի ու եկամտային հարկի նվազեցում:


Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ոնց են անելու, բայց որ ասում են, երևի մի բան գիտեն։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, օրինակդ համեմատելի չի, որտև ես ստեղ չեմ ասում, որ նույն համակարգը ներդրվի Հայաստանում (նույնը չի էլ կարա լինի երկու երկրների մի շարք առանձնահատկություններից ելնելով), բայց հարկման նույն մեխանիզմը, այսինքն՝ հարկելու պատասխանատվությունը հարկայինի վրա դրվի, ոչ թե քաղաքացու, ով տոկոս հաշվել չգիտի։ Ու հատկապես որ էսքան գլուխ են գովում ՏՏ ոլորտում ունեցած հաջողությունների մասին, պիտի որ դա ընդհանրապես խնդիր չլինի, որովհետև սա ՏՏ֊ով լուծվող խնդիր ա։


Գիտե՞ս էդ դանիականի տիպի համակարգը ինչու Հայաստանում չի ներդրվի։ Որտև դրա ստեղծելու ու շահագործելու գինը ավելի բարձր ա լինելու, քան Հայաստանում մի քանի տարվա հավաքագրվող հարկերը։ Դու մի հատ համեմատի այդ համակարգը, ու ասենք մեր կառավարական կայքէջերը... Ու էդ քո «գլուխ են գովում ՏՏ ոլորտի մասին» մեջբերումդ նման ա նրան, որ իմ հիպոթետիկ օրինակում ես քեզ ասեի, որ քո ասածները աբսուրդ են, դու էլ հակադարձեիր թե ԲՈՒՀական կրթությունը ֆիզիկական շենքերում ա տեղի ունենում, մենք էլ Հայաստանում հպարտանում ենք մեր պատշարներով։ Գիտե՞ս Հայաստանի ՏՏ ոլորտի ամենամեծ խնդիրը որն ա։ Աշխատուժը։ ՏՏ ոլորտը հեշտ ա զարգացնելը, քանի որ այլանդակ մեծ ներդրումներ չի պահանջում, ոնցոր ասենք ծանր մեքենաշինությունը ու նման, դրա համար էլ պոչից բռնած ասում ենք՝ առաջնային ոլորտ ա մեր համար, բայց այդ հեշտությունը նաև անեծք ա, քանի որ այդ ոլորտի աշխատուժը շատ բարձր մոբիլություն ունի, ու Հայաստանը ուղղակի չի կարողանում լավ մասնագետներ պահել, որտև այդ մակարդակի աշխատավարձներ չի կարողանում ապահովել։ Կարող ա ապշես, բայց քո դանիական աշխատավարձով Հայաստանում հնարավոր ա դժվար լինի լավ ՏՏ մասնագետ պահելը (իմ քո աշխատավարձի մասին մոտավոր պատկերացումներից ելնելով)։ Էդ որ ասում ենք պիտի միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձով մարդ չլինի, երբ կան 80000 ստացողներ... ուրեմն այստեղ հայ համայնքում լիքը այթիշնիկներ կան, ու ամեն տարի Հայաստանից գալացողների հաշվին մի քանի տոկոսով ավելանում են (տոկոս հաշվել իմացողը կհասկանա թե սա ինչ տիպի աճ ա)։ Ու սրանք բոլորն էլ Հայաստանում միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձներով առաջարկներ ունեն (ամսեկան 2.5 մլն դրամի կարգի), բայց ոչ մեկը տեղից շարժվել չի ուզում, որտև այդ գումարով իրենք Հայաստանում նույն կյանքի որակը չեն ունենա, ինչ իրենց այստեղի աշխատավարձներով։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ այստեղի cost of living-ը Հայաստանում մղձավանջներում էլ չեն տեսնում։ Ու սա հետհեղափոխական նոր Հայաստանում չի դադարելու (թե չէ գիտես խի՞ Վիշապը, Ներսեսը, Արշակը... ճամպրուկները չեն հավաքում. ի տարբերություն քեզ ու ասենք Այվիին, իրենց համար հայաստանյան ամենաբարձր աշխատավարձներին մոտ աշխատավարձներով գործ ճարելը խնդիր չի լինելու)։ Եթե էն դրածս վիդեոն չես նայել, խորհուրդ կտամ նայես, ու մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ դրա մասին... Նիկոլը ռազմավարական հետազոտությունների կենտրոն ա փակում, ասելով որ այնտեղ միլիոնանաց աշխատավարձներ ունեցողներ կան, բայց կարտոլի կիլոյի ինքնարժեքը չեն հաշվել։ Համոզված եմ այդտեղ էլ կոռուպցիա կլիներ, բայց այդ միլիոններ ստացողներից մի երկուսին հեռվից ճանաչում եմ, ու ասեմ քեզ, որ իրենք pay cut-ով էին այդ միլիոններով գործերին համաձայնվել, ու իրենց գործը ոչ թե կարտոլի կիլոյի ինքնարժեք հաշվելն էր՝ դա նախարարության պեշկեն էլ պիտի իմանա անել, եթե տվյալները լինեն, այլ «թարգմանիչ» լինելը նույն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանների ու հայաստանյան իրականության միջև։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ ինչքան էլ աշխատավարձ չէին ստանում այդ մարդիկ, իրենց որակավորման համար մեկ ա քիչ էր։ Ու սենց մարդկանց Նիկոլը կողքից որ նայի, հա, կասի սրանք գործ չեն անում, բայց միլիոններ են ստանում, որտև ոչ էլ կհասկանա թե դրանց գործի բնույթը ինչ ա, ու բացատրեմ թե խի. այդ նույն կարտոլի կիլոյի պատասխանի մեջ, որտեղ Նիկոլը փորձում էր ինչ-որ տեղ արդարանալ, թե ինչու տվյալներ չունեն ու չեն կարողանում ունենալ, նաև ասում ա, որ եթե լավ մասնագետներ կան, թող գան կնշանակենք փոխնախարար, նախարար ու տենց։ Ու զգում ես, թե այդտեղի նստածները երևի պիտի հազիվ ծիծաղի պոռթկոցները զսպելուց լինեն, որտև Ռուբեն Վարդանյանին Նիկոլը ասում ա՝ թե լավ մասնագետ ա, ղրգի նախարար նշանակենք, բայց դրանից մի րոպե առաջ ասում էր՝ բա ո՞նց պետական կառույցներում աշխատողներին ասենք, որ ՊՈԱԿ-ում միլիոնների աշխատավարձով մարդիկ կան։ Ու Ռուբեն վարդանյանն էլ իրա լավ մասնագետին պիտի ուղարկի նախարարական աշխատավարձով, ներող արտահայտությանս համար, ոռ տալու, թե ինչ ա Հայաստանում լավ մասնագետ չկա։ Հիմա հասկանո՞ւմ ես, թե Նիկոլը ինչքա՜ն ձախական ա, ու it's not even funny։ 




> Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս ստվերն օրինականացնելուց 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողը ոնց ա շահելու։ Իրա կյանքը ո՞նց ա փոխվելու։


Մի երկու ձև ասեմ, թե ոնց կարա դա լինի, բայց լիքը ուրիշ ձևեր էլ կան, ու իմ ասած ձևերը լիքը խարաբ անելու ձևեր էլ կան, սրա մասին էլ թեթև կասեմ։ Մասնավոր սեկտորում. եթե ճիշտ հարկաչափեր սահմանես, կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ ձեռնարկատիրոջը ավելի շահավետ լինի աշխատավարձ բարձրացնելը, քան դրա փոխարեն շահույթ ձևակերպելը, ինչը կբերի աշխատավարձների օրգանական աճին։ Ստվերը օրիկանացնելուց նաև պետ եկամուտներն են աճելու, ու պետական սեկտորի աշխատողների աշխատավարձները դրա հաշվին կարելի կլինի բարձրացնել, մանավանդ որ պիտի մրցես մասնավոր սեկտորի բարձրացող աշխատավարձների հետ։ Նաև պետ եկամուտների աճի հաշվին կարող ես սոցիալական ծրագրեր իրականացնել, որով ցածր ախատավարձ ունեցողներին նյութական աջակցություն կցուցաբերես։ Ու այս ամենը նաև ցույց ա տալիս խնդրի բարդությունը, թե ոնց կարա մի երկու տոկոս էս կողմ-էն կողմը ամբողջ տնտեսությունը տակնուվրա անի։ Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, ասենք կարող ա որպես ֆեմինիստ ուզենաս նենց անել, որ հղի կանանց ստիպողական ժամկետից շուտ դեկրետ չուղարկեն, հետո սպիսատ անեն, տեղը ուրիշին նշանակեն, ու հղի կանանց շտատում պահելը խրախուսելու համար իրենց եկամտահարկի զեղջեր սահմանես։ Վրոձի լավ բան ես ուզում արած լինես, բայց մեկ էլ մի երկու ամիս հետո կպարզվի, որ Լֆիկի շտատի 90% հղի կանայք են, իսկ ոչ հղիները գործ չեն կարում գտնեն, ու դնես փորձես այդ նախորդ կարկատանդ մի ուրիշ կարկատանով շտկել ու տենց գնա-գալիս եմ... դրա համար էլ շատ զարգացած երկրներում հարկ ճիշտ հաշվելու համար մի քանի հատ Ph.D. պիտի ունենաս, որտև հարկային փոփոխությունները քաղաքապես ավելի հեշտ ա անել, քան հասարակությունը հեղափոխող լայնամասշտաբ ծրագրեր իրականացնելը, դրա համար էլ հարկային դաշտը սոցիալական հարցերի լուծելու ավազարկղ ա դառնում, ու տարիների ընթացքում նենց ա բռնաբարվում, որ վերջում ոչ մեկ չի ջոգում էդ ճահիճից ոնց դուրս գան, որ էլ ավելի մեծ ճահիճի մեջ չընկնեն։ Ու քեզ հենց հիմա էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ այս բոլոր հետևանքները լավ կանխատեսող մասնագետ չկա Հայաստանում, որտև էս կալիբրի մասնագետները վարչապետի աշխատավարձի հարյուրապատիկի գին ունեն, դե իսկ Հայաստանում միլիոնների աշխատավարձ չպիտի լինի, քանի 80000 աշխատավարձով մարդ կա։

Հ.Գ.
Ես գիտեմ, դու ուզում ես որ ինձ հակահեղափոխական քարոզչության համար ակումբից լարեն։  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (10.09.2018), Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բյուրը ճիշտ էր։ Ես սխալվեցի։ 
> 
>  ՊԵԿ նախագահի էսօրվա հարցազրույցից․
> 
> Դեռ չեմ հասկանում ոնց են անելու, բայց որ ասում են, երևի մի բան գիտեն։


Թե դիվիդենտի հետ խմբելով էր ներկայացնում, հավանաբար հենց անհատական շահութահարկի մասին էր խոսքը, ինչը հա, լավ կանեն նվազեցնեն, ինչպես ասել էի։ Բայց կորպորատիվ շահութահարկի հետ սա կարող ա կապ էլ չունենա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտե՞ս էդ դանիականի տիպի համակարգը ինչու Հայաստանում չի ներդրվի։ Որտև դրա ստեղծելու ու շահագործելու գինը ավելի բարձր ա լինելու, քան Հայաստանում մի քանի տարվա հավաքագրվող հարկերը։ Դու մի հատ համեմատի այդ համակարգը, ու ասենք մեր կառավարական կայքէջերը...


Վերջին տասնամյակում, ՏՏ զարգացմանը զուգընթաց, փիս մոդայա դառել պետական կառավարման համակարգում կառավարման ինֆորմացիոն համակարգեր ներդնելը ու փիս ռեկլամ են անում հենց մեծ ՏՏ ֆիրմաները, սենց կոչված GIFMIS-ները, Government Integrated Financial Management Systems: Թանկ հաճույքներ են, Հայաստանի կարգի երկրում, եթե ասենք պետական ֆինանսական կառավարման բոլոր էլեմենտները ներառի, սկսած հարկերը հավաքելուց, բյուջեն պլնավորելուց, մինչև պետական գնումներ, աշխատողների ու աշխատավարձերի կառավարում և այլն, կարող ա 100 միլիոն դոլարի կարգի բան ստացվի, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ վերջում ինքը բոլոր պահանջները բավարարի ու նորմալ աշխատի։ Ահագին երկներ կան, դաժե վարկեր են վերցրել, որ ներդնեն, ու քաշվել են, քանի որ  համակարգն էնքան բարդ ա, որ ասենք HP-ի կարգի կամպանիան, Հայաստանի կարգի մի երկրում հինգ տարի ներդրեց, 30 միլիոն փող ծախսվեց, վերջում պարզվեց որ դաժե 50%-ով չի աշխատում։ Հետո, supporting IT-ն մի բան ա, բիզնես պրոցեսը որի վրա էտ IT-ն կառուցված ա ուրիշ բան ա։ Որ պրոցեսը քաք եղավ, վրեն կառուցվածն էլ քաք կլինի։ Այսինքն, եթե հարկային համակարգդ անհասկանալի ու բարդ ա, վրեն ինչ soft ուզում ես դիր, ոչ մի բանով չի օգնելու․ bullshit in, bullshit out ...  

Հայաստանում էս առումով վիճակն ահագին լավ ա։ Մերոնք անոռուգլուխ չեն գնացել ֆիրմաչների մոտից թանկանոց բաներ առնելու, ու հիմնականում custom made, տեղական ուժերով սարքած համակարգեր են օգտագործում։ Ասենք, մեր գանձապետական վճարումների համակարգը ու բյուջեի կազմելու ծրագրը հայերն են գրել, ու աշխատում ա, գրեթե առանց սխալներին։ Գնումներինը կարծեմ նույնպես։ Լիքը էլեկտրոնային payment and settlement համակարգեր կան, որ ցենտր աշխատում են։ Ես շատ մակերեսային եմ պատկերացնում տեխնիկան կողմը էս խնդիրների, բայց միշտ տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ մերոնք կարան լավ ու օգտակար բաներ անեն։ Այսինքն, որ հարկային համակարգն ու օրենսդրությունը կարգավորվի, դրա վրա մի հատ լավ օնլայն համակարգ կառուցելը, որ ասենք բոլորս տարին մի անգամ օնլայն հարկային հայտարարգիր գրենք ու համակարգը ինքը հաշվի մեր հարկային պարտավորությունները, կարող ա էտքան էլ դժվար բան չլինի։

----------

Գաղթական (10.09.2018), Վիշապ (10.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտե՞ս էդ դանիականի տիպի համակարգը ինչու Հայաստանում չի ներդրվի։ Որտև դրա ստեղծելու ու շահագործելու գինը ավելի բարձր ա լինելու, քան Հայաստանում մի քանի տարվա հավաքագրվող հարկերը։ Դու մի հատ համեմատի այդ համակարգը, ու ասենք մեր կառավարական կայքէջերը... Ու էդ քո «գլուխ են գովում ՏՏ ոլորտի մասին» մեջբերումդ նման ա նրան, որ իմ հիպոթետիկ օրինակում ես քեզ ասեի, որ քո ասածները աբսուրդ են, դու էլ հակադարձեիր թե ԲՈՒՀական կրթությունը ֆիզիկական շենքերում ա տեղի ունենում, մենք էլ Հայաստանում հպարտանում ենք մեր պատշարներով։ Գիտե՞ս Հայաստանի ՏՏ ոլորտի ամենամեծ խնդիրը որն ա։ Աշխատուժը։ ՏՏ ոլորտը հեշտ ա զարգացնելը, քանի որ այլանդակ մեծ ներդրումներ չի պահանջում, ոնցոր ասենք ծանր մեքենաշինությունը ու նման, դրա համար էլ պոչից բռնած ասում ենք՝ առաջնային ոլորտ ա մեր համար, բայց այդ հեշտությունը նաև անեծք ա, քանի որ այդ ոլորտի աշխատուժը շատ բարձր մոբիլություն ունի, ու Հայաստանը ուղղակի չի կարողանում լավ մասնագետներ պահել, որտև այդ մակարդակի աշխատավարձներ չի կարողանում ապահովել։ Կարող ա ապշես, բայց քո դանիական աշխատավարձով Հայաստանում հնարավոր ա դժվար լինի լավ ՏՏ մասնագետ պահելը (իմ քո աշխատավարձի մասին մոտավոր պատկերացումներից ելնելով)։ Էդ որ ասում ենք պիտի միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձով մարդ չլինի, երբ կան 80000 ստացողներ... ուրեմն այստեղ հայ համայնքում լիքը այթիշնիկներ կան, ու ամեն տարի Հայաստանից գալացողների հաշվին մի քանի տոկոսով ավելանում են (տոկոս հաշվել իմացողը կհասկանա թե սա ինչ տիպի աճ ա)։ Ու սրանք բոլորն էլ Հայաստանում միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձներով առաջարկներ ունեն (ամսեկան 2.5 մլն դրամի կարգի), բայց ոչ մեկը տեղից շարժվել չի ուզում, որտև այդ գումարով իրենք Հայաստանում նույն կյանքի որակը չեն ունենա, ինչ իրենց այստեղի աշխատավարձներով։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ այստեղի cost of living-ը Հայաստանում մղձավանջներում էլ չեն տեսնում։ Ու սա հետհեղափոխական նոր Հայաստանում չի դադարելու (թե չէ գիտես խի՞ Վիշապը, Ներսեսը, Արշակը... ճամպրուկները չեն հավաքում. ի տարբերություն քեզ ու ասենք Այվիին, իրենց համար հայաստանյան ամենաբարձր աշխատավարձներին մոտ աշխատավարձներով գործ ճարելը խնդիր չի լինելու)։ Եթե էն դրածս վիդեոն չես նայել, խորհուրդ կտամ նայես, ու մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ դրա մասին... Նիկոլը ռազմավարական հետազոտությունների կենտրոն ա փակում, ասելով որ այնտեղ միլիոնանաց աշխատավարձներ ունեցողներ կան, բայց կարտոլի կիլոյի ինքնարժեքը չեն հաշվել։ Համոզված եմ այդտեղ էլ կոռուպցիա կլիներ, բայց այդ միլիոններ ստացողներից մի երկուսին հեռվից ճանաչում եմ, ու ասեմ քեզ, որ իրենք pay cut-ով էին այդ միլիոններով գործերին համաձայնվել, ու իրենց գործը ոչ թե կարտոլի կիլոյի ինքնարժեք հաշվելն էր՝ դա նախարարության պեշկեն էլ պիտի իմանա անել, եթե տվյալները լինեն, այլ «թարգմանիչ» լինելը նույն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանների ու հայաստանյան իրականության միջև։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ ինչքան էլ աշխատավարձ չէին ստանում այդ մարդիկ, իրենց որակավորման համար մեկ ա քիչ էր։ Ու սենց մարդկանց Նիկոլը կողքից որ նայի, հա, կասի սրանք գործ չեն անում, բայց միլիոններ են ստանում, որտև ոչ էլ կհասկանա թե դրանց գործի բնույթը ինչ ա, ու բացատրեմ թե խի. այդ նույն կարտոլի կիլոյի պատասխանի մեջ, որտեղ Նիկոլը փորձում էր ինչ-որ տեղ արդարանալ, թե ինչու տվյալներ չունեն ու չեն կարողանում ունենալ, նաև ասում ա, որ եթե լավ մասնագետներ կան, թող գան կնշանակենք փոխնախարար, նախարար ու տենց։ Ու զգում ես, թե այդտեղի նստածները երևի պիտի հազիվ ծիծաղի պոռթկոցները զսպելուց լինեն, որտև Ռուբեն Վարդանյանին Նիկոլը ասում ա՝ թե լավ մասնագետ ա, ղրգի նախարար նշանակենք, բայց դրանից մի րոպե առաջ ասում էր՝ բա ո՞նց պետական կառույցներում աշխատողներին ասենք, որ ՊՈԱԿ-ում միլիոնների աշխատավարձով մարդիկ կան։ Ու Ռուբեն վարդանյանն էլ իրա լավ մասնագետին պիտի ուղարկի նախարարական աշխատավարձով, ներող արտահայտությանս համար, ոռ տալու, թե ինչ ա Հայաստանում լավ մասնագետ չկա։ Հիմա հասկանո՞ւմ ես, թե Նիկոլը ինչքա՜ն ձախական ա, ու it's not even funny։


Հա, թանկ կլինի, բայց գնի պահով չափազանցնում ես։ Կառավարության և այլնի կայքէջերը պարզ չի՞, որ իրանց ծանոթ֊բարեկամին վստահել, որ սարքեն։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ վերահսկման մեխանիզմը կայքէջ սարքելու հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի։ Եթե կարում էին միլիոններ ծախսելով բիոմետրիկ անձնագրեր ներդնել՝ բիոմետրիկ տվյալների բազա հավաքագրելով, հարկերի հավաքագրման համակարգ էլ կարան ներդնեն, մտքներին տեղ լինի։ 

Հետո, դու աչքիս իմ դանիական աշխատավարձի մասին խիստ սխալ պատկերացումներ ունես, որտև տենց աշխատավարձ Հայաստանում սկի ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող այթիիշնիկը չի ստանում  :LOL:  Երկրորդ, իմ աշխատավարձը թողնում ենք մի կողմ, ստեղ սա քննարկման առարկա չի, դա թողնում ենք մի կողմ։
Հետո, ոչ ոք չի բողոքում, թե միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձ ունեցողներ կան Հայաստանում։ Բողոքը գալիս ա, որ իրանք նույն կերպ են հարկվելու, ինչ 80 000 աշխատավարձ ունեցողները։ Դանիայում էլ կարող ա հսկայական տարբերություն լինի հավաքարարի ու այթիիշնիկի աշխատավարձերի միջև, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ հավաքարարի աշխատավարձի շատ փոքր մասն ա հարկվում։ Հետո, Հայաստանում մենակ այթիիշնիկները չի, որ իրանց որակավորման համեմատ քիչ աշխատավարձ են ստանում։ Սաղն էլ քիչ են ստանում, դեռ հակառակը՝ այթիիշնիկները Հայաստանում կյանքի գների և այլնի համեմատ ավելի ադեկվատ են գնահատվում, քան մնացած բոլոր մասնագետները։ Ու էդ նույն այթիիշնիկները հանգիստ գնում են Շվեդիա, Դանիա ու այլ երկրներ ու առանց տատանվելու 50+% հարկ են մուծում։

Հետո, Հայաստանում ծախսերն ու աշխատավարձերը հեչ համեմատական չեն։ Հայաստանում կարան լիքը բաներ էժան լինեն, բայց 80 000 աշխատավարձով դու սկի տան վարձ չես կարա մուծես, իսկ Դանիայում նույնիսկ ցածր բրակետի փող աշխատավարձ ստացողները կարողանում են գոնե ծերը ծերին հասցնել։
Իսկ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի հետ զրույցը ոչ թե Նիկոլի ձախական հայացքների մասին ա խոսում (որոնց բացակայությանն արդեն բազմիցս ականատես ենք էղել), այլ ուղղակի ոչ կոմպետենտության




> Մի երկու ձև ասեմ, թե ոնց կարա դա լինի, բայց լիքը ուրիշ ձևեր էլ կան, ու իմ ասած ձևերը լիքը խարաբ անելու ձևեր էլ կան, սրա մասին էլ թեթև կասեմ։ Մասնավոր սեկտորում. եթե ճիշտ հարկաչափեր սահմանես, կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ ձեռնարկատիրոջը ավելի շահավետ լինի աշխատավարձ բարձրացնելը, քան դրա փոխարեն շահույթ ձևակերպելը, ինչը կբերի աշխատավարձների օրգանական աճին։ Ստվերը օրիկանացնելուց նաև պետ եկամուտներն են աճելու, ու պետական սեկտորի աշխատողների աշխատավարձները դրա հաշվին կարելի կլինի բարձրացնել, մանավանդ որ պիտի մրցես մասնավոր սեկտորի բարձրացող աշխատավարձների հետ։ Նաև պետ եկամուտների աճի հաշվին կարող ես սոցիալական ծրագրեր իրականացնել, որով ցածր ախատավարձ ունեցողներին նյութական աջակցություն կցուցաբերես։ Ու այս ամենը նաև ցույց ա տալիս խնդրի բարդությունը, թե ոնց կարա մի երկու տոկոս էս կողմ-էն կողմը ամբողջ տնտեսությունը տակնուվրա անի։ Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, ասենք կարող ա որպես ֆեմինիստ ուզենաս նենց անել, որ հղի կանանց ստիպողական ժամկետից շուտ դեկրետ չուղարկեն, հետո սպիսատ անեն, տեղը ուրիշին նշանակեն, ու հղի կանանց շտատում պահելը խրախուսելու համար իրենց եկամտահարկի զեղջեր սահմանես։ Վրոձի լավ բան ես ուզում արած լինես, բայց մեկ էլ մի երկու ամիս հետո կպարզվի, որ Լֆիկի շտատի 90% հղի կանայք են, իսկ ոչ հղիները գործ չեն կարում գտնեն, ու դնես փորձես այդ նախորդ կարկատանդ մի ուրիշ կարկատանով շտկել ու տենց գնա-գալիս եմ... դրա համար էլ շատ զարգացած երկրներում հարկ ճիշտ հաշվելու համար մի քանի հատ Ph.D. պիտի ունենաս, որտև հարկային փոփոխությունները քաղաքապես ավելի հեշտ ա անել, քան հասարակությունը հեղափոխող լայնամասշտաբ ծրագրեր իրականացնելը, դրա համար էլ հարկային դաշտը սոցիալական հարցերի լուծելու ավազարկղ ա դառնում, ու տարիների ընթացքում նենց ա բռնաբարվում, որ վերջում ոչ մեկ չի ջոգում էդ ճահիճից ոնց դուրս գան, որ էլ ավելի մեծ ճահիճի մեջ չընկնեն։ Ու քեզ հենց հիմա էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ այս բոլոր հետևանքները լավ կանխատեսող մասնագետ չկա Հայաստանում, որտև էս կալիբրի մասնագետները վարչապետի աշխատավարձի հարյուրապատիկի գին ունեն, դե իսկ Հայաստանում միլիոնների աշխատավարձ չպիտի լինի, քանի 80000 աշխատավարձով մարդ կա։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ես գիտեմ, դու ուզում ես որ ինձ հակահեղափոխական քարոզչության համար ակումբից լարեն։


Դու էս սաղ սիրուն ես ասում, բայց խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլենք էս խնդիրը չեն ուզում լուծել կամ առաջնային չի։ Առաջնային են սարքել ստվերից դուրս գալը (միլիոններ աշխատողների հարկային բեռը թեթևացնելը), մինչ 80 000 ստացողները շարունակում են ճկռել իրանց ցածր աշխատավարձերի տակ։ Հասկանու՞մ ես, որ էսօրվա օրով առաջնային ա հենց էդ մարդկանց բեռը թեթևացնելը, ոչ թե միլիոններ աշխատողներինը։ Էդ մարդիկ Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունն են կազմում, ու էդ մարդկանց մոտ հարց ա առաջանալու. ինչու՞ ա սաղի հարկային բեռը թեթևանում, բացի մերինից։ Ինչու՞ պիտի միլիոն աշխատողը, որը լավ ա ապրում, սկսի ավելի լավ ապրել, իսկ 80 000 ստացողը, որը վատ ա ապրում, լավագույն դեպքում բան չփոխվի իրա համար, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում՝ նույնիսկ ավելի վատանա կյանքը։

Էլի եմ ասում, իմ խնդիրը միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձի գոյության փաստը չի, իմ խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրանք նույն կերպ պիտի հարկվեն, ինչ 80 000 ստացողը։

----------

Շինարար (10.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, թանկ կլինի, բայց գնի պահով չափազանցնում ես։ Կառավարության և այլնի կայքէջերը պարզ չի՞, որ իրանց ծանոթ֊բարեկամին վստահել, որ սարքեն։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ վերահսկման մեխանիզմը կայքէջ սարքելու հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի։ Եթե կարում էին միլիոններ ծախսելով բիոմետրիկ անձնագրեր ներդնել՝ բիոմետրիկ տվյալների բազա հավաքագրելով, հարկերի հավաքագրման համակարգ էլ կարան ներդնեն, մտքներին տեղ լինի։ 
> 
> Հետո, դու աչքիս իմ դանիական աշխատավարձի մասին խիստ սխալ պատկերացումներ ունես, որտև տենց աշխատավարձ Հայաստանում սկի ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող այթիիշնիկը չի ստանում  Երկրորդ, իմ աշխատավարձը թողնում ենք մի կողմ, ստեղ սա քննարկման առարկա չի, դա թողնում ենք մի կողմ։
> Հետո, ոչ ոք չի բողոքում, թե միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձ ունեցողներ կան Հայաստանում։ Բողոքը գալիս ա, որ իրանք նույն կերպ են հարկվելու, ինչ 80 000 աշխատավարձ ունեցողները։ Դանիայում էլ կարող ա հսկայական տարբերություն լինի հավաքարարի ու այթիիշնիկի աշխատավարձերի միջև, բայց տարբերությունն էն ա, որ հավաքարարի աշխատավարձի շատ փոքր մասն ա հարկվում։ Հետո, Հայաստանում մենակ այթիիշնիկները չի, որ իրանց որակավորման համեմատ քիչ աշխատավարձ են ստանում։ Սաղն էլ քիչ են ստանում, դեռ հակառակը՝ այթիիշնիկները Հայաստանում կյանքի գների և այլնի համեմատ ավելի ադեկվատ են գնահատվում, քան մնացած բոլոր մասնագետները։ Ու էդ նույն այթիիշնիկները հանգիստ գնում են Շվեդիա, Դանիա ու այլ երկրներ ու առանց տատանվելու 50+% հարկ են մուծում։
> 
> Հետո, Հայաստանում ծախսերն ու աշխատավարձերը հեչ համեմատական չեն։ Հայաստանում կարան լիքը բաներ էժան լինեն, բայց 80 000 աշխատավարձով դու սկի տան վարձ չես կարա մուծես, իսկ Դանիայում նույնիսկ ցածր բրակետի փող աշխատավարձ ստացողները կարողանում են գոնե ծերը ծերին հասցնել։
> Իսկ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի հետ զրույցը ոչ թե Նիկոլի ձախական հայացքների մասին ա խոսում (որոնց բացակայությանն արդեն բազմիցս ականատես ենք էղել), այլ ուղղակի ոչ կոմպետենտության
> 
> 
> ...


Ու էս ամենի ֆոնին ամենատարօրինակն էն ա որ հարյուր հազար ստացողները օրինակի համար եմ ասում ուրախացել են որ ութսուն հազար ստացողները իրանց պես են հարկվելու ։D

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու էս ամենի ֆոնին ամենատարօրինակն էն ա որ հարյուր հազար ստացողները օրինակի համար եմ ասում ուրախացել են որ ութսուն հազար ստացողները իրանց պես են հարկվելու ։D


Դե դա էլ գալիս ա լրիվ ինդիվիդուալիստական մտածելակերպից, որ մենակ ես, իմը, մերը, մերոնցը։ Որ իրա հարևանի կյանքը ոչնչով չի փոխվելու, սաղի համար մեկ ա։ Ու անկեղծ զարմանում եմ, որ 250 000 ստացողը չի կանգնում, ասում՝ օքեյ, լավ ա, որ իմ հարկը թեթևացնում ես, բայց մեղք չի՞ հարևանս, որ 80 000֊ով սկի ծերը ծերին էլ չի հասցնում։ Մենակ՝ ես իմ քրտինքով հասել եմ սրան, լավ եմ արել, կարար, թող ինքն էլ աշխատեր, հասներ տիպի ուլտրաաջ արտահայտություններ են, ոնց որ սաղ ազգը մեղավոր ա, որ այթիիշնիկ չի դառել։

----------

Շինարար (10.09.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե դա էլ գալիս ա լրիվ ինդիվիդուալիստական մտածելակերպից, որ մենակ ես, իմը, մերը, մերոնցը։ Որ իրա հարևանի կյանքը ոչնչով չի փոխվելու, սաղի համար մեկ ա։ Ու անկեղծ զարմանում եմ, որ 250 000 ստացողը չի կանգնում, ասում՝ օքեյ, լավ ա, որ իմ հարկը թեթևացնում ես, բայց մեղք չի՞ հարևանս, որ 80 000֊ով սկի ծերը ծերին էլ չի հասցնում։ Մենակ՝ ես իմ քրտինքով հասել եմ սրան, լավ եմ արել, կարար, թող ինքն էլ աշխատեր, հասներ տիպի ուլտրաաջ արտահայտություններ են, ոնց որ սաղ ազգը մեղավոր ա, որ այթիիշնիկ չի դառել։


ես Հայաստանում կյանքումս սկի դրա կեսի չափ աշխատավարձ չեմ ստացել ու ահավոր տհաճ ա կարդալը նաև էդպիսի քոմենթները:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վերջին տասնամյակում, ՏՏ զարգացմանը զուգընթաց, փիս մոդայա դառել պետական կառավարման համակարգում կառավարման ինֆորմացիոն համակարգեր ներդնելը ու փիս ռեկլամ են անում հենց մեծ ՏՏ ֆիրմաները, սենց կոչված GIFMIS-ները, Government Integrated Financial Management Systems: Թանկ հաճույքներ են, Հայաստանի կարգի երկրում, եթե ասենք պետական ֆինանսական կառավարման բոլոր էլեմենտները ներառի, սկսած հարկերը հավաքելուց, բյուջեն պլնավորելուց, մինչև պետական գնումներ, աշխատողների ու աշխատավարձերի կառավարում և այլն, կարող ա 100 միլիոն դոլարի կարգի բան ստացվի, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ վերջում ինքը բոլոր պահանջները բավարարի ու նորմալ աշխատի։ Ահագին երկներ կան, դաժե վարկեր են վերցրել, որ ներդնեն, ու քաշվել են, քանի որ  համակարգն էնքան բարդ ա, որ ասենք HP-ի կարգի կամպանիան, Հայաստանի կարգի մի երկրում հինգ տարի ներդրեց, 30 միլիոն փող ծախսվեց, վերջում պարզվեց որ դաժե 50%-ով չի աշխատում։ Հետո, supporting IT-ն մի բան ա, բիզնես պրոցեսը որի վրա էտ IT-ն կառուցված ա ուրիշ բան ա։ Որ պրոցեսը քաք եղավ, վրեն կառուցվածն էլ քաք կլինի։ Այսինքն, եթե հարկային համակարգդ անհասկանալի ու բարդ ա, վրեն ինչ soft ուզում ես դիր, ոչ մի բանով չի օգնելու․ bullshit in, bullshit out ...  
> 
> Հայաստանում էս առումով վիճակն ահագին լավ ա։ Մերոնք անոռուգլուխ չեն գնացել ֆիրմաչների մոտից թանկանոց բաներ առնելու, ու հիմնականում custom made, տեղական ուժերով սարքած համակարգեր են օգտագործում։ Ասենք, մեր գանձապետական վճարումների համակարգը ու բյուջեի կազմելու ծրագրը հայերն են գրել, ու աշխատում ա, գրեթե առանց սխալներին։ Գնումներինը կարծեմ նույնպես։ Լիքը էլեկտրոնային payment and settlement համակարգեր կան, որ ցենտր աշխատում են։ Ես շատ մակերեսային եմ պատկերացնում տեխնիկան կողմը էս խնդիրների, բայց միշտ տպավորություն եմ ունեցել, որ մերոնք կարան լավ ու օգտակար բաներ անեն։ Այսինքն, որ հարկային համակարգն ու օրենսդրությունը կարգավորվի, դրա վրա մի հատ լավ օնլայն համակարգ կառուցելը, որ ասենք բոլորս տարին մի անգամ օնլայն հարկային հայտարարգիր գրենք ու համակարգը ինքը հաշվի մեր հարկային պարտավորությունները, կարող ա էտքան էլ դժվար բան չլինի։


Բյուրի նկարագրածը GIFMIS չի, այլ լիամասշտաբ e-governance ա, որը տեխնիկապես մի քանի կարգ բարդ ա GIFMIS-ից: GIFMISներն էլ իրենց հերթին մի երկու կարգ բարդ են վճարային համակարգերից, բայց դե էլի ի վերջո կոպիտ ասած հաշվապահական համակարգեր են։

Ես պատկերացնում եմ e-governance-ի ներդրումը հայաստանում նվազագույնը մի միլիարդ դոլար ա նստելու ու տարեկան ծախսերն էլ մի 100 միլիոն դոլարի կարգի (էս մենակ պետական ծախսերը, մասնավոր կազմակերպությունների compliance cost-երը չհաշված)։ Ու իմ պատկերացումներով Հայաստանում եկամտային հարկով պետեկամուտները երևի մոտավորապես տարեկան մի միլիարդի կարգի են, չէ՞ (հավես չկա հիմա նայելու)։ Վոբշըմ ոչ մի ձև իմաստ չունի հիմա դրա վրա ծախսվելու։ Թե չէ հարկերը հաշվող համակարգ կարաս էքսելում էլ թափով գրես, բայց դե դրանից tax compliance-ը չի բարձրանալու։

----------

Հայկօ (10.09.2018), Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես Հայաստանում կյանքումս սկի դրա կեսի չափ աշխատավարձ չեմ ստացել ու ահավոր տհաճ ա կարդալը նաև էդպիսի քոմենթները:


Ես էլ, ի դեպ  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. Հա, ի դեպ, ծրարով ու առանց ծրարի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու էս սաղ սիրուն ես ասում, բայց խնդիրն էն ա, որ Նիկոլենք էս խնդիրը չեն ուզում լուծել կամ առաջնային չի։ Առաջնային են սարքել ստվերից դուրս գալը (*միլիոններ աշխատողների հարկային բեռը թեթևացնելը*), մինչ 80 000 ստացողները շարունակում են ճկռել իրանց ցածր աշխատավարձերի տակ։ Հասկանու՞մ ես, որ էսօրվա օրով առաջնային ա հենց էդ մարդկանց բեռը թեթևացնելը, ոչ թե միլիոններ աշխատողներինը։ Էդ մարդիկ Հայաստանի բնակչության մեծամասնությունն են կազմում, ու էդ մարդկանց մոտ հարց ա առաջանալու. ինչու՞ ա սաղի հարկային բեռը թեթևանում, բացի մերինից։ Ինչու՞ պիտի միլիոն աշխատողը, որը լավ ա ապրում, սկսի ավելի լավ ապրել, իսկ 80 000 ստացողը, որը վատ ա ապրում, լավագույն դեպքում բան չփոխվի իրա համար, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում՝ նույնիսկ ավելի վատանա կյանքը։
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, իմ խնդիրը միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձի գոյության փաստը չի, իմ խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրանք նույն կերպ պիտի հարկվեն, ինչ 80 000 ստացողը։


մի հատ դոդիս բացատրի, էլի, թե ոնց ա ստվերից դուրս գալը միլիոններ աշխատողի հարկային բեռը թեթևացնում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի հատ դոդիս բացատրի, էլի, թե ոնց ա ստվերից դուրս գալը միլիոններ աշխատողի հարկային բեռը թեթևացնում


Ես առայժմ էսքան հրճվանք որ տեսնում եմ, տեսնում եմ էն մարդկանցից, ովքեր, փաստորեն, հեչ էլ ստվերում չէին ու օրենքի տառին համապատասխան հարկ էին մուծում։

Հետաքրքիր կլինի նաև իմանալ, թե ստվերային աշխատավարձ ստացողները Հայաստանում աշխատող բնակչության քանի տոկոսն են կազմում, որովհետև տարեցտարի ստվերն էսպես թե էնպես նվազում էր։ Ճիշտ ա՝ ՀՀ֊ում չկան արհմիություններ, բայց աշխատողները մանրից սկսել էին պահանջել, որ իրանց ծրարով աշխատավարձ չտան, որովհետև վարկ վերցնելու կամ վիզա ստանալու հարց էր լինում, ու թղթի վրա գրանցված աշխատավարձ ցույց տալը հեչ ձեռնտու չէր լինում։

Կարո՞ղ ա Նիկոլը կարծում ա, որ 250 000֊ից ցածր աշխատավարձ ստացողներից բոլորի իրական եկամուտներն ահագին բարձր են, ու սաղ միլիոններ են շինում ստվերում նստած։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես առայժմ էսքան հրճվանք որ տեսնում եմ, տեսնում եմ էն մարդկանցից, ովքեր, փաստորեն, հեչ էլ ստվերում չէին ու օրենքի տառին համապատասխան հարկ էին մուծում։
> 
> Հետաքրքիր կլինի նաև իմանալ, թե ստվերային աշխատավարձ ստացողները Հայաստանում աշխատող բնակչության քանի տոկոսն են կազմում, որովհետև տարեցտարի ստվերն էսպես թե էնպես նվազում էր։ Ճիշտ ա՝ ՀՀ֊ում չկան արհմիություններ, բայց աշխատողները մանրից սկսել էին պահանջել, որ իրանց ծրարով աշխատավարձ չտան, որովհետև վարկ վերցնելու կամ վիզա ստանալու հարց էր լինում, ու թղթի վրա գրանցված աշխատավարձ ցույց տալը հեչ ձեռնտու չէր լինում։
> 
> Կարո՞ղ ա Նիկոլը կարծում ա, որ 250 000֊ից ցածր աշխատավարձ ստացողներից բոլորի իրական եկամուտներն ահագին բարձր են, ու սաղ միլիոններ են շինում ստվերում նստած։


ես չգիտեմ Նիկոլը ինչ ա կարծում, հլը որ դու ես իր ասածները ապլոմբով պարզաբանում  :LOL:  բայց ընդհանուր ասածներդ մի քիչ տրամաբանությանս մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, դրա համար հարցրեցի, բայց փաստորեն դու էլ չգիտես...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես չգիտեմ Նիկոլը ինչ ա կարծում, հլը որ դու ես իր ասածները ապլոմբով պարզաբանում  բայց ընդհանուր ասածներդ մի քիչ տրամաբանությանս մեջ չեն տեղավորվում, դրա համար հարցրեցի, բայց փաստորեն դու էլ չգիտես...


Ավելի պարզ գրեմ. դու իմ փոխարեն որոշեցիր, որ ես ասում եմ՝ ստվերից դուրս գալը հարկային բեռը թեթևացնում ա։ Բայց իմ ձևակերպումը նշանակում էր ստվերից դուրս գալու անվան տակ հարկային համակարգը փոխել, բայց իրականում միլիոններ աշխատողների հարկային բեռը թեթևացնելը, որովհետև չգիտենք, թե Հայաստանում.
1. Քանի աշխատող կա, որ ծրարով աշխատավարձ ա ստանում
2. Ինչքան ա կազմում էդ ծրարով աշխատավարձը

Ու քանի որ Նիկոլի երկու առաջարկներից էլ երկու միլիոնից բարձր աշխատավարձ ունեցողներն են ամենաշատը շահելու, ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ իրա գործողությունները ոչ թե ուղղված են ստվերի դեմ, այլ հենց երկու միլիոնից ավել վաստակողներին է՛լ ավելի հարստացնելուն (շահութահարկի նվազեցումն էլ վրայից)։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ավելի պարզ գրեմ. դու իմ փոխարեն որոշեցիր, որ ես ասում եմ՝ ստվերից դուրս գալը հարկային բեռը թեթևացնում ա։ Բայց իմ ձևակերպումը նշանակում էր ստվերից դուրս գալու անվան տակ հարկային համակարգը փոխել, բայց իրականում միլիոններ աշխատողների հարկային բեռը թեթևացնելը, որովհետև չգիտենք, թե Հայաստանում.
> 1. Քանի աշխատող կա, որ ծրարով աշխատավարձ ա ստանում
> 2. Ինչքան ա կազմում էդ ծրարով աշխատավարձը
> 
> Ու քանի որ Նիկոլի երկու առաջարկներից էլ երկու միլիոնից բարձր աշխատավարձ ունեցողներն են ամենաշատը շահելու, ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ իրա գործողությունները ոչ թե ուղղված են ստվերի դեմ, այլ հենց երկու միլիոնից ավել վաստակողներին է՛լ ավելի հարստացնելուն (շահութահարկի նվազեցումն էլ վրայից)։


Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ որոշել, տենց ա թվացել, հարց եմ տվել, դու էլ ագրեսիվ պատասխանում ես։  :Jpit: 

Հիմա դու լիքը բան չգիտես, բայց մի երկուսի հրճվանքից եզրակացություն ես անո՞ւմ, թե սենց ու նենց ա։ Էնքան փնովեցիր, որ զոռով գնացի լայվը նայեցի։  :LOL:  Մարդը քո բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանում ա, ու սխալ ես ասում, թե Նիկոլի պլանով հիմիկվա ամենացածր բրակետը դրական բան չի տեսնելու։ Ու նաև ինքը լիքը ասում ա, որ մեր կանխավարկածով և այլն... ու հուսով եմ, որ սա չի նշանակում, թե կոֆեի բաժակ են նայել ու մեջը ստվերային աշխատավարձ են տեսել, այլ կոնկրետ պրոգնոզ ունեն, որ սենց փոփոխությունը էսքան հավելյալ եկամուտ ա բերելու ու տենց, ու էսքան մարդկանց ձեռը ավելի եկամուտ ա մնալու։ Հիմա էդ սաղ կհրապարակեն, ու կտեսնենք՝ ստվերի գնահատականներ ունեն թե չէ, սրանով երկիրը ավելի աղքատանում ա, թե հարստանում ա, միլիոնատերը միլիարդատեր դառնալու ա, թե միլիարդատերը ստվերից դուրս գալով միլիոնատեր ա դառնալու։ Ու մարդը նույնիսկ ասում էլ ա, որ եթե համահարթը ընտրվի, կնայենք նաև ամենացածր բրակետի մեջի մարդկանց ինչ հավելյալ բան կարանք անենք։ Վոբշըմ նորից, լիքը բան չգիտենք։ Բայց ես ընդհանուր պարզեցման կողմնակից եմ ու թող սոցիալական հարցերն էլ սոցիալական ծրագրերով լուծվեն, ոչ թե հարկային համակարգը տիրումեր անելով։ Այ որ լրիվ թափանցիկ ու սպիտակ ու մաքուր լինի, այ էդ ժամանակ կարանք հասկանանք թե քո առաջարկածների էֆեկտը ինչ ա լինելու, քանի որ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիային կտիրապետենք։ Բայց էն որ e-governance Հայաստանում դեռ լիքը վախտ չի լինելու, էդ հեչ։ Նենց որ ստվերն էլ պիտի համարվի հարկային համակարգի ծախս, ու դրա չափերի գնահատականներն էլ պիտի մասնակցեն որոշումներին։

----------

Աթեիստ (10.09.2018), Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանում բոլոր գրանցված աշխատողներն ունեն բանկային հաշիվ։ Եթե Հայաստանում անգամ թոշակառուները բանկային հաշիվ ունեն (թոշակները հաշվեհամարի վրա են ստանում) ու եթե ցանկացած պետական հիմնարկում գրանցված աշխատողի ստիպում են բանկային հաշիվ բացել, ինձ թվում ա՝ հեչ դժվար չի լինի դա ընդլայնել ու տարածել նաև մասնավոր սեկտորի վրա, որտեղ էլ հենց ստվերը ծլում֊ծաղկում֊բարգավաճում ա ու որտեղ էլ չգրանցված աշխատողների ու ծրարով աշխատավարձերի խնդիրը կա։


Ուսումնասիրել է պետք, թե ՀՀ աշխատողների քանի տոկոսն է գրանցված ու թոշակառուների որքան մասնը բանկային հաշիվ ունի, ու առհասարակ ինչ կապ ունեն թոշակառնուները, ՀՀ-ում կենսաթոշակներից կարծեմ եկամտահարկ չի գանձվում:
ՀՀ-ում վայթե նույնիսկ բանկերը պատրաստ չեն, որ բոլոր աշխատողները գրանցվեն ու հաշիվներ ունենան ու էդ ամենը ժամանակ, ծախսեր, կոմպետենտ ռեսուրսներ է պահանջում, չգիտեմ ինչի է քեզ էդքան պարզ թվում:




> Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս ստվերն օրինականացնելուց 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողը ոնց ա շահելու։ Իրա կյանքը ո՞նց ա փոխվելու։


Ստվերը օրինականացնելը նշանակում է բիզնեսը բերել օրինական դաշտ, բիզնեսն օրինական դաշտ բերելը նշանակում է քչից շատից հավասար պայմաններ բիզնեսի համար, հավասար պայմաններ բիզնեսի համար նշանակում է մրցակցային պայմաններ, մրցակցային պայմանները նշանակում են աշխատանքի շուկայի պոտենցիալ բարելավվում, աշխատանքային շուկայի բարելավվումը նշանակում է աշխատավարձերի ու աշխատանքային պայմանների պոտենցիալ լավացում: Այսինքն 80000 քեշով աշխատավարձ ստացողը արդար մրցակցային պայմաններում կարող ա 200000 սկսի ստանալ:  Տեսականորեն: Իմ կարճ խելքով: Ես տնտեսագիտությունից մղոններով հեռու եմ (չնայած երկու սեմեստր անցել ենք): Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ «ձախերը» ամեն ինչից տեղյակ են ու շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե ինչպես շատ արագ ու էֆեկտիվ ստեղծել բարձր ու հավասար կյանքի պայմաններ ցանկացած երկրում, ջհանդամ թե երկրում նույնիսկ բավարարի իսկի  կեսի չափ պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետ չկա, որ էդ ամենն իրականացնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուսումնասիրել է պետք, թե ՀՀ աշխատողների քանի տոկոսն է գրանցված ու թոշակառուների որքան մասնը բանկային հաշիվ ունի, ու առհասարակ ինչ կապ ունեն թոշակառնուները, ՀՀ-ում կենսաթոշակներից կարծեմ եկամտահարկ չի գանձվում:
> ՀՀ-ում վայթե նույնիսկ բանկերը պատրաստ չեն, որ բոլոր աշխատողները գրանցվեն ու հաշիվներ ունենան ու էդ ամենը ժամանակ, ծախսեր, կոմպետենտ ռեսուրսներ է պահանջում, չգիտեմ ինչի է քեզ էդքան պարզ թվում:


Չգիտեմ՝ մարզերում ոնց ա, բայց Երևանում բոլոր թոշակառուներն ունեն բանկային հաշիվներ։ Թոշակառուների օրինակը բերեցի, որովհետև քարտից օգտվել չգիտեն, կոդ հավաքել չգիտեն, ոչ մի բան չգիտեն, բայց իրանց պարտադրել են բանկային հաշիվ ունենալ, որի վրա հենց թոշակ են ստանում, իրանց կամքով չեն գնացել, բացել։




> Ստվերը օրինականացնելը նշանակում է բիզնեսը բերել օրինական դաշտ, բիզնեսն օրինական դաշտ բերելը նշանակում է քչից շատից հավասար պայմաններ բիզնեսի համար, հավասար պայմաններ բիզնեսի համար նշանակում է մրցակցային պայմաններ, մրցակցային պայմանները նշանակում են աշխատանքի շուկայի պոտենցիալ բարելավվում, աշխատանքային շուկայի բարելավվումը նշանակում է աշխատավարձերի ու աշխատանքային պայմանների պոտենցիալ լավացում: Այսինքն 80000 քեշով աշխատավարձ ստացողը արդար մրցակցային պայմաններում կարող ա 200000 սկսի ստանալ:  Տեսականորեն: Իմ կարճ խելքով: Ես տնտեսագիտությունից մղոններով հեռու եմ (չնայած երկու սեմեստր անցել ենք): Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ «ձախերը» ամեն ինչից տեղյակ են ու շատ լավ հասկանում են, թե ինչպես շատ արագ ու էֆեկտիվ ստեղծել բարձր ու հավասար կյանքի պայմաններ ցանկացած երկրում, ջհանդամ թե երկրում նույնիսկ բավարարի իսկի  կեսի չափ պրոֆեսիոնալ մասնագետ չկա, որ էդ ամենն իրականացնի:


Սիրուն բաներ ես ասում, բայց արի նայենք ինչ ա կատարվում էսօրվա օրով։ Հարկայինը փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի շնչին նստած ա, մինչ իշխանությունները մեկը մեկի հետևից հարկային ու մաքսային արտոնություններ են տալիս օլիգարխներին իրանց բանտ նստացնելու փոխարեն։ Արդյունքում՝ ոչ թե հավասար պայմաններ են ստեղծվում, այլ կոռուպցիան օրինականանում ա։ Էս պահին հավասար պայմաններ կլիներ փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսին արտոնություններ տալը, որ մի քիչ շնչեն, խոշորին՝ լիքը հարկելը, որ քչից֊շատից հավասար պայմաններ ձևավորվեր։ 

Ու սաղ խնդիրը էդ «կարող ա»֊ն ա, որտև եթե գործատուի վրա ճնշում չգործադրվի, ինքը որևէ մոտիվացիա չի ունենա իրա աշխատողի աշխատավարձը 80 000֊ից բարձր սարքելու, այլ կկենտրոնանա իրա հավելյալ շահույթի վրա։ Թե չէ եթե գործատուն էդքան մտածող էր իրա աշխատողի համար, ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չէր բարձրացնում աշխատավարձերը։

Հետո, մի կարևոր բան էլ կա. բիզնեսի հաջողություն դեռ չի նշանակում հասարակ քաղաքացու հաջողություն։ Բիզնեսները կարան ծլեն֊ծաղկեն֊զարգանան, բայց էդ բիզնեսում շարքային աշխատողները հազիվ ծերը ծերին հասցնեն կամ չհասցնեն։ Բիզնեսի ծաղկելը սոցիալական հավասարություն չի ենթադրում։ Էս ա կապիտալիզմի ողջ տրամաբանությունը, ու մեխանիզմ ա պետք դա զսպելու համար։ Էդ մեխանիզմը կարա վերևից գա՝ իշխանություններից, կամ ներքևից՝ աշխատողից/արհմիություններից։ Իշխանություններից, ոնց հասկանում եմ, չի գալու, որտև իշխանությունների ուշքն ու միտքը խոշոր բիզնեսը ծաղկացնելն ա։ Մնում ա ներքևից գալը, բայց ներքևից գալը մի ուրիշ, առանձին հեղափոխությունից կարա լինի։

Էն ա, էսօր էլ Նիկոլը ելույթ ունեցավ ու խոսեց, որ սրանից հետո քրտնաջան աշխատողներն են հաջողության հասնելու։ Սրանից տասը տարի հետո երբ Հայաստանում դեռ 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ունեցող լինի, ասելու ա՝ ծույլ եք, դրա համար աղքատ եք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ որոշել, տենց ա թվացել, հարց եմ տվել, դու էլ ագրեսիվ պատասխանում ես։ 
> 
> Հիմա դու լիքը բան չգիտես, բայց մի երկուսի հրճվանքից եզրակացություն ես անո՞ւմ, թե սենց ու նենց ա։ Էնքան փնովեցիր, որ զոռով գնացի լայվը նայեցի։  Մարդը քո բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանում ա, ու սխալ ես ասում, թե Նիկոլի պլանով հիմիկվա ամենացածր բրակետը դրական բան չի տեսնելու։ Ու նաև ինքը լիքը ասում ա, որ մեր կանխավարկածով և այլն... ու հուսով եմ, որ սա չի նշանակում, թե կոֆեի բաժակ են նայել ու մեջը ստվերային աշխատավարձ են տեսել, այլ կոնկրետ պրոգնոզ ունեն, որ սենց փոփոխությունը էսքան հավելյալ եկամուտ ա բերելու ու տենց, ու էսքան մարդկանց ձեռը ավելի եկամուտ ա մնալու։ Հիմա էդ սաղ կհրապարակեն, ու կտեսնենք՝ ստվերի գնահատականներ ունեն թե չէ, սրանով երկիրը ավելի աղքատանում ա, թե հարստանում ա, միլիոնատերը միլիարդատեր դառնալու ա, թե միլիարդատերը ստվերից դուրս գալով միլիոնատեր ա դառնալու։ Ու մարդը նույնիսկ ասում էլ ա, որ եթե համահարթը ընտրվի, կնայենք նաև ամենացածր բրակետի մեջի մարդկանց ինչ հավելյալ բան կարանք անենք։ Վոբշըմ նորից, լիքը բան չգիտենք։ Բայց ես ընդհանուր պարզեցման կողմնակից եմ ու թող սոցիալական հարցերն էլ սոցիալական ծրագրերով լուծվեն, ոչ թե հարկային համակարգը տիրումեր անելով։ Այ որ լրիվ թափանցիկ ու սպիտակ ու մաքուր լինի, այ էդ ժամանակ կարանք հասկանանք թե քո առաջարկածների էֆեկտը ինչ ա լինելու, քանի որ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիային կտիրապետենք։ Բայց էն որ e-governance Հայաստանում դեռ լիքը վախտ չի լինելու, էդ հեչ։ Նենց որ ստվերն էլ պիտի համարվի հարկային համակարգի ծախս, ու դրա չափերի գնահատականներն էլ պիտի մասնակցեն որոշումներին։


Արձանագրենք մի քանի փաստ.
1. Նիկոլի առաջարկած հարկային համակարգի երկու տարբերակի դեպքում ամենաշատը շահում են երկու միլիոնից ավել աշխատավարձ ունեցողները, հետևաբար իրա թիմի համար էդ խումբն առաջնային ա
2. Ինքը չի հստակեցնում ցածր բրակետի համար ինչ ա անելու, ասում ա՝ կքննարկենք, կնայենք։ Բա որ անցկացրեց, հետո պարզվեց՝ փող չկա՞ մի բան անելու։ 
3. Ասում ա՝ շահութահարկը, պլյուս դիվիդենտը նվազեցնելու ենք։ Տրիբունն էլ արդեն նշեց, որ էս դեպքում ստվերի դեմ պայքարը չի աշխատելու

Էսքանից հետո ուղղակի հարց ա առաջանում. ու՞մ շահերն ա Նիկոլը պաշտպանում։ Ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ ոտքի ելած մարդկա՞նց, առանց որոնց հեղափոխություն չէր լինի ու որոնց մեծ մասը մինչև 100 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ են ստանում, թե՞ այթիիշնիկների, որոնք սկի բնակչության հինգ տոկոսն էլ չեն կազմում ու որոնք հա էլ ոտի են, մենակ թե թեմա լինի։

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ասելու ես՝ ցանկացած իշխանության համար խնդիր ա հնարավորինս շատ հարկ հավաքելը։ Բայց եթե Նիկոլենց թիմը աղքատ բնակչության շահերը պաշտպաներ, հենց երկու միլիոնից շատ ստացող մարդկանց հետևից կընկներ, ոչ թե իրենց համար արտոնյալ պայմաններ կստեղծեր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արձանագրենք մի քանի փաստ.
> 1. Նիկոլի առաջարկած հարկային համակարգի երկու տարբերակի դեպքում ամենաշատը շահում են երկու միլիոնից ավել աշխատավարձ ունեցողները, հետևաբար իրա թիմի համար էդ խումբն առաջնային ա
> 2. Ինքը չի հստակեցնում ցածր բրակետի համար ինչ ա անելու, ասում ա՝ կքննարկենք, կնայենք։ Բա որ անցկացրեց, հետո պարզվեց՝ փող չկա՞ մի բան անելու։ 
> 3. Ասում ա՝ շահութահարկը, պլյուս դիվիդենտը նվազեցնելու ենք։ Տրիբունն էլ արդեն նշեց, որ էս դեպքում ստվերի դեմ պայքարը չի աշխատելու


1. Չգիտես, կարող ա ամենաշատ շահողը պետեկամուտներն են։ Ու միգուցե ոչ մեկն էլ չգիտի, բայց դե կտեսնենք, երբ ներկայացնեն դետալները։ Ու Բյուր, ցանկացած հարկային բարեփոխման առաջարկը այսբերգի մենակ ջրի երեսի մասն ա։ Ու դու հիմա դրած ուզում ես նիկոլի կիսատ-պռատ կմկմալով ու թվեր ստեղ էնտեղ խառնելով ասածից եզրակացություններ անես։ Կարող ա նենց փաթեթ են ներկայացնում, որ համահարթ հարկի դեպքում հիմիկվա ցածր բրակետի աշխատավարձները կրկնապատկվում են, որտև բիզնեսների ավելի նպաստավոր ա դառնում որպես աշխատավարձ դա ձևակերպել, ոչ թե վրեն ավելի բարձր հարկեր մուծել, իսկ դու մենակ ծրագրի թվերի վրա կենտրոնանալով միլիոնատերերի հետևից ընկնելով չես թողում որ ցածր աշխատավարձով մարդկանց եկամուտները կրկնապատկվեն, խոսքի էլի։
2. Կոնկրետ հստակեցրել ա, որ կուտակայինի դրույքը եկամտահարկի հետ մեկտեղ հետ չեն շրջելու 5%, ինչը ավտոմատ 2.5% նադբավկայա։
3. Իմ հասկանալով եկամտահարկից ցածր չի լինելու շահութահարկ+դիվիդենտի հարկ։ Բայց ինչ-որ շատ խառըխշտիկ են ներկայացնում, հլը չգիտենք ինչ ա լինելու։ Եթե կորպորատիվ շահութահարկը եկամտահարկից ցածր իջացնեն, հետդ գալիս եմ բարիկադների։  :Jpit: 




> Էսքանից հետո ուղղակի հարց ա առաջանում. ու՞մ շահերն ա Նիկոլը պաշտպանում։ Ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ ոտքի ելած մարդկա՞նց, առանց որոնց հեղափոխություն չէր լինի ու որոնց մեծ մասը մինչև 100 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ են ստանում, թե՞ այթիիշնիկների, որոնք սկի բնակչության հինգ տոկոսն էլ չեն կազմում ու որոնք հա էլ ոտի են, մենակ թե թեմա լինի։
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ասելու ես՝ ցանկացած իշխանության համար խնդիր ա հնարավորինս շատ հարկ հավաքելը։ Բայց եթե Նիկոլենց թիմը աղքատ բնակչության շահերը պաշտպաներ, հենց երկու միլիոնից շատ ստացող մարդկանց հետևից կընկներ, ոչ թե իրենց համար արտոնյալ պայմաններ կստեղծեր։


Շատ կարճատեսական մոտեցում ա։ Եթե ուզում ես եկամուտներդ ավելացնես, երբեմն կարող ա նպաստավոր լինի բոլորի հարկերը նվազեցնես, որ բոլորը երևան գան ու հարկային բազան լայնանա ու թեկուզ ցածր տոկոսով, բայց իտոգում ավելի շատ հարկ հավաքես։ Իսկ դու էլի Դանիայի չափով ես չափում։ Եթե քո խնդիրը խոցելի խմբին սատարելն ա, ապա դա հարկերից դուրս արա։ Հարկերին մի հատ մատով կպնելուց լրիվ տնտեսությունն ա թնդում։ Ու ըստ իս տենտեսական կանխատեսելիությունն ու կայունությունը հիմա շատ ավելի կարևոր ա, քան սոցիալիզմի ներմուծումը։ Եթե քո ասած առանց այդ բնակչության հեղափոխություն չէր լինի, ապա այդ բնակչությունը չի հանդուրժի նաև հարուստների ավելի հարստացումը։ Նենց որ թող մի հատ տեսնենք սրանց ասածները ինչ ա էլի:  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ՝ մարզերում ոնց ա, բայց Երևանում բոլոր թոշակառուներն ունեն բանկային հաշիվներ։ Թոշակառուների օրինակը բերեցի, որովհետև քարտից օգտվել չգիտեն, կոդ հավաքել չգիտեն, ոչ մի բան չգիտեն, բայց իրանց պարտադրել են բանկային հաշիվ ունենալ, որի վրա հենց թոշակ են ստանում, իրանց կամքով չեն գնացել, բացել։
> 
> 
> Սիրուն բաներ ես ասում, բայց արի նայենք ինչ ա կատարվում էսօրվա օրով։ Հարկայինը փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսի շնչին նստած ա, մինչ իշխանությունները մեկը մեկի հետևից հարկային ու մաքսային արտոնություններ են տալիս օլիգարխներին իրանց բանտ նստացնելու փոխարեն։ Արդյունքում՝ ոչ թե հավասար պայմաններ են ստեղծվում, այլ կոռուպցիան օրինականանում ա։ Էս պահին հավասար պայմաններ կլիներ փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսին արտոնություններ տալը, որ մի քիչ շնչեն, խոշորին՝ լիքը հարկելը, որ քչից֊շատից հավասար պայմաններ ձևավորվեր։ 
> 
> Ու սաղ խնդիրը էդ «կարող ա»֊ն ա, որտև եթե գործատուի վրա ճնշում չգործադրվի, ինքը որևէ մոտիվացիա չի ունենա իրա աշխատողի աշխատավարձը 80 000֊ից բարձր սարքելու, այլ կկենտրոնանա իրա հավելյալ շահույթի վրա։ Թե չէ եթե գործատուն էդքան մտածող էր իրա աշխատողի համար, ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չէր բարձրացնում աշխատավարձերը։


Դու մի պարզ բան չես կարողանում հաշվի առնել՝ թղթերի վրա նշված համակարգը ոչ մի գրոշի արժեք չունի, քանի չի աշխատում նենց, ոնց թղթի վրա է գրված: Հիմա Դանիայի համակարգը ՀՀ-ում մտցնես թղթաբանությունների տեսքով, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա կաշխատի, ու ՀՀ-ն կդառնա Դանիա: Պատկերացրու, փորձել են էքսկավատոր սարքել, բայց խիյարը թարս ա բուսնել, ու էքսկավատորի կաբինկեն ու կովշը տեղերով փոխվել են, իսկ գործը մնացել ա: Որպեսզի մի բան դուրս գա, առաջարկում են չաշխատող էքսկավատորը փոխարինել լապատկով, հետո էքսկավատորի հարցերը լուծել, եթե նորմալ մեխանիկ էդ ընթացքում ճարվի:





> Հետո, մի կարևոր բան էլ կա. բիզնեսի հաջողություն դեռ չի նշանակում հասարակ քաղաքացու հաջողություն։ Բիզնեսները կարան ծլեն֊ծաղկեն֊զարգանան, բայց էդ բիզնեսում շարքային աշխատողները հազիվ ծերը ծերին հասցնեն կամ չհասցնեն։ Բիզնեսի ծաղկելը սոցիալական հավասարություն չի ենթադրում։ Էս ա կապիտալիզմի ողջ տրամաբանությունը, ու մեխանիզմ ա պետք դա զսպելու համար։ Էդ մեխանիզմը կարա վերևից գա՝ իշխանություններից, կամ ներքևից՝ աշխատողից/արհմիություններից։ Իշխանություններից, ոնց հասկանում եմ, չի գալու, որտև իշխանությունների ուշքն ու միտքը խոշոր բիզնեսը ծաղկացնելն ա։ Մնում ա ներքևից գալը, բայց ներքևից գալը մի ուրիշ, առանձին հեղափոխությունից կարա լինի։
> 
> Էն ա, էսօր էլ Նիկոլը ելույթ ունեցավ ու խոսեց, որ սրանից հետո քրտնաջան աշխատողներն են հաջողության հասնելու։ Սրանից տասը տարի հետո երբ Հայաստանում դեռ 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ունեցող լինի, ասելու ա՝ ծույլ եք, դրա համար աղքատ եք։


Բիզնեսի ծաղկելը նշանակում է հավասար մրցակցային պայմաններ ու ինչը վերաբերում է նաև աշխատողներին, և սոցիալական հավասարությունը դա «ձախերիդ» նպատակն է, իսկ ՀՀ-ի առաջնային նպատակը էս պահին մի քիչ ոտի կանգնելն ա, ՀՀ-ն չի կարող միանգամից սոցիալական հավասարություն սարքել չմո տնտեսությունով, չաշխատող ու կոռումպացված հարկային ու մնացած համակարգերով: Այսինքն սկզբի համար կոռուպցիայից ազատվել է պետք, ու քանի որ էդքան խելք ու պրոֆեսիոնալներ չունենք՝ սկսում ենք լապատկայից:
Սոցալական հավասարությունը վիճելի հարց է, ու որոշ երկրների դեպքում կարող է բերել լճացման, Սովետական Միությունն էլ էր սոց հավասարություն, պետք հաշվի առնել, որ էսօրվա Հայաստանում դեռ սովետական հոգեբանությամբ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ կյանքում Դանիան չեն տեսել: ՀՀ-ի դեպքում կրկնեմ՝ իմ կարծիքով էս պահի խնդիրը շատ հեռու է սոցիալական հավասարության խնդրից, մենք դեռ հացուպանիրը չգիտենք ոնց բռնել, դու ֆոկուս ես եղել գինու բաժակների ընտրության վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.09.2018), Տրիբուն (10.09.2018)

----------


## varo987

Բա ցածր աշխատավարձերով ոնց են կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու. Ամենացածր աշխատավարձերը պետական հիմնարկներումա.
Գաիշնիկին ասում ես դու 80հազար դրամ աշխտավարձով յոլա գնա մինչև տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում.
Ինքնել կասի դե կներես էլի ձենդ տաք տեղիցա գալիս, այտիշնիկ ես ամիսը 1,5միլիոն ստանում ես, երեխեքիդ մասնավոր դպրոց ես ուղարկում, տունն ունես ավտոն ունես,  Բարեսլոնայում հանգստանում ես ու էդքանից հետո էլի դժգոհ ես ամբողջ օրը երկրից բողոքում ես.
  Ինձել ասում ես հանկարծ կաշառք չվերցնես, թող երեխեդ մի 4տարի սոված մնան, հետո երկիրը կդզենք մի 3տարուց կարողա 150հազար կստանաս.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա ցածր աշխատավարձերով ոնց են կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու. Ամենացածր աշխատավարձերը պետական հիմնարկներումա.
> Գաիշնիկին ասում ես դու 80հազար դրամ աշխտավարձով յոլա գնա մինչև տեսնենք ինչ ենք անում.
> Ինքնել կասի դե կներես էլի ձենդ տաք տեղիցա գալիս, այտիշնիկ ես ամիսը 1,5միլիոն ստանում ես, երեխեքիդ մասնավոր դպրոց ես ուղարկում, տունն ունես ավտոն ունես,  Բարեսլոնայում հանգստանում ես ու էդքանից հետո էլի դժգոհ ես ամբողջ օրը երկրից բողոքում ես.
>   Ինձել ասում ես հանկարծ կաշառք չվերցնես, թող երեխեդ մի 4տարի սոված մնան, հետո երկիրը կդզենք մի 3տարուց կարողա 150հազար կստանաս.


համաձայն եմ, աշխատավարձներն էլ է պետք բարձրացնել, առանց դրա չի ստացվի: Սենց թե նենց առաջ էդ մարդիկ լևի փող էին աշխատում, էդ փողն էլ հո օդից չէ՞ր ընկնում, ուրիշների ջեբից էր գնում, հիմա էլ կարող է գնա, բայց վերահսկելի օրինական ճանապարհով, իմա՝ աշխատավարձով :Ճ

----------


## varo987

> համաձայն եմ, աշխատավարձներն էլ է պետք բարձրացնել, առանց դրա չի ստացվի: Սենց թե նենց առաջ էդ մարդիկ լևի փող էին աշխատում, էդ փողն էլ հո օդից չէ՞ր ընկնում, ուրիշների ջեբից էր գնում, հիմա էլ կարող է գնա, բայց վերահսկելի օրինական ճանապարհով, իմա՝ աշխատավարձով :Ճ


Ինչի հաշվին բարձրանա՞
Կոռուպցիայի դեպքում ծննդատանը աջ ու ձախ կաշառք ես տալիս, ուսուցիչը 80հազար դրամա ստանում հետեվաբար իր գործը լավ չի անում ստիպված կամ պիտի երեխային ուղարկես լրացուցիչ պարապելու կամ մասնավոր դպրոց, գաիշնիկին կաշառք ես տալիս, հարկայինի աշխատողին կաշառք ես տալիս:
Այսինքն փաստացի բացի օրինական հարկերից տալիս ես լիքը հարկեր, որի հաշվին ցածր աշխատավարձ ունեցողների եկամուտը բարձրանումա:

Իմ կարճ խելքով սրանից բխումա, որ եթե կոռուպցիան վերանումա, միջին ու բարձր խավի հարկերը պիտի բարձրանա ոչ թե իջնի:
Էտ անօրինական հարկերը վճարում են հիմնակնում միջինները ու հարուստները: Աղքատը  բիզնես չունի, ավտո չունի դպրոցումել ինչ սովորացրին էտա մեկա երեխուն չի ուղարկելու պարապելու:

Իսկ ստվերի  դեմ պետք պայքարել չորով:
Մի հոգու հացի փուռ ուներ բողոքում էր որ հարկայինը եկելա 1միլիոնի ակտա գրել:
Ձևակերպելա որպես ընտանեկան բիզնես բայց կողքից աշխատողա պահել որի իրավունքը չունի:
Ասի լավել արել են ակտ են գրե օրենքը չխաղտեիր, չստանաիր:

ցանկացած խանութ մտնես ոնց ՀԴՄ չէին տալիս նույն ձև չեն տալիս:
Հարկայինի պետը երեկ ասումեր երգիչները հարկերը չեն տալիս: Մարդիկ կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներ են թափում թե բա թոշակառուները, ծոված երեխաները, արտագաղթը բայց մի հատ հարսանիք երգելով, վարելով 2միլիոն աշխատում են, հյուսիսային պողոտաներում տներ են առնում, 50հազար դոլլարանոց ավտոներ են քշել բայց հարկ չեն տվել:
Սենց պիտի լինի բողոքում էինք լավ չի հեղափոխություն ենք արել ուրեմն հիմա սաղդ պիտի հարկերը տաք, կապ չունի մեծա թե մանրա:
Հարկայինը սաղին պիտի կզցնի հարկեը հավաքի ոչ թե ասեն դե տոկոսը իջացնենք որ հարկ չթաքցնեն: Ով չձեվակերպած աշխատող ունի տուգանել, ով աշխատավարձը քիչա գրում տուգանել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն ա, էսօր էլ Նիկոլը ելույթ ունեցավ ու խոսեց, որ սրանից հետո քրտնաջան աշխատողներն են հաջողության հասնելու։ Սրանից տասը տարի հետո երբ Հայաստանում դեռ 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ունեցող լինի, ասելու ա՝ ծույլ եք, դրա համար աղքատ եք։


Բյուր ջան, շատ ես ֆիքսվել 80.000-ի վրա։ Հայաստանում, գոնե վիճակագրությունն ասում ա, որ միջին աշխատավարձը 170.000 ա։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ մեծամասնությունը մոտ էտքան ա աշխատավրձ ստանում, ու իրանց, այսինքն մեծամասնության հարկային բեռը թեթևանալույա։ Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր 80.000 են ստանում, էտ ստացողներին հարկային քաղաքականությամբ չես կարա օգնես։ Հայաստանի կարգի երկրներում հարկերը երբեք սոցիլական ֆունկցիա չեն կատարել ու մի հազար տարի էլ դեռ չեն կատարելու, քանի որ Հայաստանը մինչև դառնա Դանիա հազար տարի կանցնի։ Էտ մարդկանց մենակ ծախսային քաղաքականությամբ ա հնարավոր օգնել - նպաստ, ձրի կամ էժան տրանսպորտ, ձրի առողջապահություն, և այլն։




> Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս ստվերն օրինականացնելուց 80 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ ստացողը ոնց ա շահելու։ Իրա կյանքը ո՞նց ա փոխվելու։


Տենց ուղղակի կապ գտնելը արագ անհնար ա, կամ էլ պետք ա գիրք գրել։ Բայց դու սենց պարզ նայի հարցին․ էն երկներում որտեղ ստվեր չկա, կյանքը բարեկեցիկ ա, աղքատություն չկա, սոցիալական արդարություն կա, օրինակ՝ Դանիան։ Էն երկրները որտեղ ստվեր կա, կյանքը բարեկեցիկ չի, լիքը աղքատներ կան, սոցիալական արդարություն չկա, օրինակ՝ Հայաստանը։ Ու կարաս էս պարզ մոդլեը վերցնես ու երկիր առ երկիր կիրառես ու գրեթե միշտ ճիշտ կլինես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, շատ ես ֆիքսվել 80.000-ի վրա։ Հայաստանում, գոնե վիճակագրությունն ասում ա, որ միջին աշխատավարձը 170.000 ա։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ մեծամասնությունը մոտ էտքան ա աշխատավրձ ստանում, ու իրանց, այսինքն մեծամասնության հարկային բեռը թեթևանալույա։ Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր 80.000 են ստանում, էտ ստացողներին հարկային քաղաքականությամբ չես կարա օգնես։ Հայաստանի կարգի երկրներում հարկերը երբեք սոցիլական ֆունկցիա չեն կատարել ու մի հազար տարի էլ դեռ չեն կատարելու, քանի որ Հայաստանը մինչև դառնա Դանիա հազար տարի կանցնի։ Էտ մարդկանց մենակ ծախսային քաղաքականությամբ ա հնարավոր օգնել - նպաստ, ձրի կամ էժան տրանսպորտ, ձրի առողջապահություն, և այլն։


Ստեղ միջին աշխատավարձի հաշվարկելու խնդիր էլ կա։ 170 000֊ը թվաբանական միջին ա, մեդիան չի։ Իսկ եթե մյուս ծայրում միլիոններ վաստակող փոքրամասնություն կա, բնականաբար միջինը շեղվելու ա դեպի վերև։ Ես կուզենայի իմանալ, թե Հայաստանում աշխատավարձի մեդիանն ինչքան ա, ու էդ թիվը ոչ մի տեղ չկա։





> Տենց ուղղակի կապ գտնելը արագ անհնար ա, կամ էլ պետք ա գիրք գրել։ Բայց դու սենց պարզ նայի հարցին․ էն երկներում որտեղ ստվեր չկա, կյանքը բարեկեցիկ ա, աղքատություն չկա, սոցիալական արդարություն կա, օրինակ՝ Դանիան։ Էն երկրները որտեղ ստվեր կա, կյանքը բարեկեցիկ չի, լիքը աղքատներ կան, սոցիալական արդարություն չկա, օրինակ՝ Հայաստանը։ Ու կարաս էս պարզ մոդլեը վերցնես ու երկիր առ երկիր կիրառես ու գրեթե միշտ ճիշտ կլինես։


Համաձայն եմ, որ ստվերի ու բարեկեցության միջև որոշակի հակադարձ կապ կա, բայց ստվերը միակ գործոնը չի։ Նույն կերպ կարամ ասեմ՝ վերցրու համահարթ հարկմամբ երկրները ու ասա, թե դրանցից որ մեկն ա բարեկեցիկ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու մի պարզ բան չես կարողանում հաշվի առնել՝ թղթերի վրա նշված համակարգը ոչ մի գրոշի արժեք չունի, քանի չի աշխատում նենց, ոնց թղթի վրա է գրված: Հիմա Դանիայի համակարգը ՀՀ-ում մտցնես թղթաբանությունների տեսքով, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա կաշխատի, ու ՀՀ-ն կդառնա Դանիա: Պատկերացրու, փորձել են էքսկավատոր սարքել, բայց խիյարը թարս ա բուսնել, ու էքսկավատորի կաբինկեն ու կովշը տեղերով փոխվել են, իսկ գործը մնացել ա: Որպեսզի մի բան դուրս գա, առաջարկում են չաշխատող էքսկավատորը փոխարինել լապատկով, հետո էքսկավատորի հարցերը լուծել, եթե նորմալ մեխանիկ էդ ընթացքում ճարվի:


Ես բնավ չեմ ասում, թե ՀՀ֊ն կդառնա Դանիա, բայց ասում եմ՝ ստվերի դեմ պայքարի ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կարա լինի։ 






> Բիզնեսի ծաղկելը նշանակում է հավասար մրցակցային պայմաններ ու ինչը վերաբերում է նաև աշխատողներին, և սոցիալական հավասարությունը դա «ձախերիդ» նպատակն է, իսկ ՀՀ-ի առաջնային նպատակը էս պահին մի քիչ ոտի կանգնելն ա, ՀՀ-ն չի կարող միանգամից սոցիալական հավասարություն սարքել չմո տնտեսությունով, չաշխատող ու կոռումպացված հարկային ու մնացած համակարգերով: Այսինքն սկզբի համար կոռուպցիայից ազատվել է պետք, ու քանի որ էդքան խելք ու պրոֆեսիոնալներ չունենք՝ սկսում ենք լապատկայից:
> Սոցալական հավասարությունը վիճելի հարց է, ու որոշ երկրների դեպքում կարող է բերել լճացման, Սովետական Միությունն էլ էր սոց հավասարություն, պետք հաշվի առնել, որ էսօրվա Հայաստանում դեռ սովետական հոգեբանությամբ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ կյանքում Դանիան չեն տեսել: ՀՀ-ի դեպքում կրկնեմ՝ իմ կարծիքով էս պահի խնդիրը շատ հեռու է սոցիալական հավասարության խնդրից, մենք դեռ հացուպանիրը չգիտենք ոնց բռնել, դու ֆոկուս ես եղել գինու բաժակների ընտրության վրա:


Դանիան գիտե՞ս ոնց ա Դանիա դառել։ Ժամանակին սոցիալական բունտ ա էղել, ներմուծվել են սոցիալական հավասարություն ապահովող զանազան համակարգեր։ Ու հիմա էլ էստեղ բիզնես դնելն ահավոր հեշտ ա, սկսնակ բիզնեսներին էլ լիքը արտոնություններ են տրվում։ Ու այ տենց էս ֆոնի վրա բիզնեսն էլ ա ծաղկել, սոցիալական հավասարությունն էլ։ Սովետական Միության լճացման պատճառը սոցիալական հավասարությունը չէր, կոռուպցիան էր։ Թե չէ հավատա, Դանիան իրա համայնքակենտրոն համակարգով Սովետից էնքան չէր տարբերվում, ինչքան քեզ ու մյուսներին կարա թվա (հիմա մի քիչ ավելի ա տարբերվում, որովհետև կապիտալիզմը ծաղկում ա, ու օ՜ զարմանք, սոցիալական անհավասարությունը մեծանում ա)։

Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում մի քիչ ոտի կանգնել։ Մի քիչ փո՞ղ լցնել բյուջե։ Բայց աղքատը շարունակելու ա աղքատ մնալ, հասկանու՞մ ես։ Բյուջե լցնելով աղքատի փոր չես լցնի։ Իհարկե, ոտքով֊ձեռքով համաձայն եմ, որ կոռուպցիայից ազատվել ա պետք, ու որ դա առաջնային ա։ Իմ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էն մեխանիզմը, որ ներդրվելու ա, ահագին հավանական ա՝ օգուտ չտա կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարում, դեռ մի բան էլ կավելացնի սոցիալական բևեռացվածությունը։ Արդյունքում՝ կոռուպցիա կունենաս ու կունենաս սոցիալապես է՛լ ավելի բևեռացված հասարակություն (տես համահարթեցված հարկային համակարգի անցած Ռուսաստանի, Վրաստանի ու Հունգարիայի փորձը, ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունես, որ դա Հայաստանում չի կրկնվի)։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ միջին աշխատավարձի հաշվարկելու խնդիր էլ կա։ 170 000֊ը թվաբանական միջին ա, մեդիան չի։ Իսկ եթե մյուս ծայրում միլիոններ վաստակող փոքրամասնություն կա, բնականաբար միջինը շեղվելու ա դեպի վերև։ Ես կուզենայի իմանալ, թե Հայաստանում աշխատավարձի մեդիանն ինչքան ա, ու էդ թիվը ոչ մի տեղ չկա։


Մեդիան չի, ու լավ բան ես ասում, իրոք օգտակար կլիներ, եթե էտ վիճակագրությունն էլ ցույց տային։ Չնայած փողով տվյալենրի բազան կարելիա առնել կարծեմ Վիճ Ծառայությունից ու հաշվել։ Ամեն դեպքում, հաստատ պարզ միջին, mean էլ չի: Կշռված միջին պետք ա լինի, թե չէ տվյալի սաղ իմաստը կկորի։ 

Բայց դու կարաս նայես վիճակագրությունն ըստ ոլորտների։ Չեմ կարծում, որ սպասրակման, մշակույթի ու կրթության ոլորտներում միլիոնատեր աշխատավարձ ստացողներ կան։  Ինչորայա, չեմ ուզում Վիճ Ծառայության մեթոդաբանությունը քննարկել, քանի որ զահլա չկա էտ մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու։ Կարամ պարզ ենթադրեմ, որ Հայաստանում փիս հարուստները աշխատավարձ չեն ստանում ու ոչ մի տեղ էտ տվյալները չի երևում։ Իրանց եկամուտներն ուրիշ աղբյուրներից են ու աշխատավարձային վիճակագրությունն իրանց չի ներառում։ Ես ընդունում եմ պատոնական տվյալը, 170.000 դրամ։ 




> Համաձայն եմ, որ ստվերի ու բարեկեցության միջև որոշակի հակադարձ կապ կա, բայց ստվերը միակ գործոնը չի։ Նույն կերպ կարամ ասեմ՝ վերցրու համահարթ հարկմամբ երկրները ու ասա, թե դրանցից որ մեկն ա բարեկեցիկ։


Դե սկսել են գործոններից մեկից։   :LOL:  Ես մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ պրոբլեը compliance-ն ա։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ էս փոփոխությունները պիտի օգնեն, որ compliance-ը բարձրանա։ Ես արդեն մի քանի կոնկրետ օրինակ գիտեմ, որ պատրաստվում են կամ արդեն իրանց թաքցրած մեկ երկու աշխատողներն գրանցել են, ու իրանք էլ սկսել են եկամուտները ցույց տալ։ Ներկայանալի  թիվ չի, բայց եթե ես երկու հոգու գիտեմ երկու շաբաթ Հայաստանում լինելով, ուրեմն հաստատ լիքը մարդիկ կան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դանիան գիտե՞ս ոնց ա Դանիա դառել։ Ժամանակին սոցիալական բունտ ա էղել, ներմուծվել են սոցիալական հավասարություն ապահովող զանազան համակարգեր։ Ու հիմա էլ էստեղ բիզնես դնելն ահավոր հեշտ ա, սկսնակ բիզնեսներին էլ լիքը արտոնություններ են տրվում։


Ես ոնց  հասկացել եմ, Հարկային Օրենսգրքի փոփոխություններով փոքր ու միկրո բիզնեսի համար լիքը պարզեցումներ ու օգտակար փոփոխություններ են սպասվում։ Սաղ ֆիքսվել են եկմատային հարկի վրա, քանի որ բոլորին ա էտ առնչվում, ու քանի որ Նիկոլը սկզբից մենակ դրա մասին պոսեց։ Բայց փոփոխություններն աչքիս ավելի ընգրկուն են քան համահարթեցումը, ու նպաըակներից մեկն էլ փոքր բիզնեսը խթանելն ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.09.2018), Ծլնգ (11.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես բնավ չեմ ասում, թե ՀՀ֊ն կդառնա Դանիա, բայց ասում եմ՝ ստվերի դեմ պայքարի ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կարա լինի։


Բյուր ջան, որ ասում ես ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կարա լինի, դա ո՞ր միջոցն ա։ Եկեք սկսենք փորձել գների մոտավոր գնահատմամբ խոսենք, թե չէ մի կողմից ասում ենք աղքատներին հարկերից դուրս օգնելու ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կա, մյուս կողմից էլ ասում են ստվերի ու կաշառակերության դեմ ավելի արդյունավետ միջոց կա։ Իմ պատկերացմամբ սոցիալապես խոցելի խմբերին շատ հեշտ ա հարկերից դուրս օժանդակություն ցույց տալը, մանավանդ եթե ստվերը պակասեց ու բոլոր աշխատավարձները սպիտակեցին։ Բայց ստվերը վերացնելու արդյունավետ միջոցներ ես չգիտեմ, ճիշտն ասած․․․ ստվերը ոնց էլ նայես կորուստ ա, ու պիտի ինչ-որ գին տաս էդ ստվերը լույսի տակ քաշելու համար, ու ըստ իս այն միջոցները, որոնք ստվերին խրախուսելու են իրա ոտքով լույսի տակ գա ավելի արդյունավետ են, քան հետևից հատ-հատ ընկնելը։ Ու սա մի քիչ ավելի երկար բազառ ա, բայց մի երկու հակահեղափոխական բան ասեմ․․․

Էս բոլոր հեղափոխական քաղ գործիչներին ու կողքից հրճվողներին լսում եմ, ու ասում եմ՝ արա, կամ ես եմ լրիվ դոդ, կամ էլ սրանք հասարակ թվաբանություն չգիտեն։ Հելնում հրապարակում ասում են՝ մարտի 1-ի գործը լրիվ բացահայտված ա, բայց էլի ու էլի քրեական գործեր են բացվում, նոր նկարահանումներ (աշխարհում շուտով երկուսի փոխարեն երեք ֆիլմարվեստի կենտրոն ա լինելու․ հոլիվուդ, բոլիվուդ ու ԱԱԾավուդ), բան։ Էդ անտերը դատական համակարգը մինչև հեղափոխությունն էր արդեն գերծանրաբեռնված, ստեղ էլ ենք քննարկել, որ ստից դատական գործերը տարիներ են տևում, շատ ժամանակ գործերը դատական համակարգով վերուվար են լինում, որտև կոմպետենտության ի սպառ բացակայություն ա, դատապրոցեսուալ օրենքներն էլ նենց այլանդակություն են, որ ԸՕ-ն դեմները շեդևր ա թվում, ու մեկ ա էդ օրենքների վրա շռող չկա՝ դատական իշխանությունը մեկ ա իրենք են։ Ու մենք դնում էդ կարերից ճռռացող դատական համակարգը լցնում ենք նոր գործերի երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով աճող քանակով, ու ասում ենք՝ սաղ լուծված ա․․․ արա վայ քու, էս ի՞նչ եղավ, էն խի՞ Ռոբիկին բաց թողին։ 

Ու հիմա լրիվ նույնն էլ ստվերի դեմ պայքարում ա լինելու։ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչն ա ստվերով ու կաշառքով եղել, հիմա որ դնես սկսես ականջներից դեպի լույս քաշել, բոլորս պիտի գնանք ՀՔԾ ու ոստիկանություն գործի ընդունվելու, որ էդ գործերի քանակի տակից դուրս գանք, ու մեկ ա որ դրանցից մի քանիսն էլ հասան դատական համակարգ՝ քաշված ենք։ Էդ բոլորը ախր ռեսուրսներ ա պահանջում, մասնգետներ ա պահանջում, պրոցեսների շիտակ աշխատանք ա պահանջում, ու այդ բոլորի շվեյցարական ժամացույցի աշխատանքի բերելուց հետո՝ համբերություն ա պահանջում։ Իսկ հիմա բոլորս մի ոտի վրա թռվռալով հանրային զուգարանի դուռն ենք ծեծում, որ մեր փայ մեզ տանջող դարդերից թափով ազատվենք։ Չի լինում տենց բան, չես կարա ասես «հեն ա Դանիայում սաղ օնլայն ա արվում, խի Հայաստանում չեն անում» ու սպասես որ վաղվանից անելու են ու ոշմիկոպեկ դա չի նստելու տենտեսության վրա, չես կարա ասես «սաղ բացահայտված ա» ու չտուժես նրանից, որ մարդիկ քեզնից գլուխ են թեքելու երբ Քոչարյանը ԱԺ ընտրությունների ա մասնակցելու, ու չես կարա ամբողջ ստվերը տփելով ու օպերատիվ նկարահանումներով լույս աշխարհ բերես՝ չունենք մենք տենց ռեսուրսներ։

Դրա համար էլ հեղափոխությունից հետո համաներում են անում՝ թե թեթև հանցավորների, ու թե մեծ ու փոքր կապիտալի, որտև էդ ամբողջի հետևից գնալու համար երկիրը ու հասարակությունը ֆիզիկապես պատրաստ չի։ Ու ինչ-որ տեղ հարկային օրենսդրության փոփոխությունն էլ ա պետք համարել համաներման միջոց․ հիմա միլիոններ աշխատողներին «ներում ենք», պատրաստ ենք այդ գինը վճարել, որ ավելի մեծ գներ չվճարենք այդ ստվերը ծեծելով մթի ձեռից քաշել-հանելու համար, նույնիսկ թե կարողանայինք դա անել, ինչը էլի հարցականի տակ ա, որտև ուղղակի ռեսուրսներ չունենք։

Իսկ հարկերով սոցիալական հարցեր լուծելը պանդորայի արկղ ա։ Մի անգամ որ որոշում կայացրեցիր, որ հարկերը կարելի է օգտագործել էս ու էն խմբերին օգնելու համար՝ վերջ, հա էլ շերեփը հարկերի մեջ ես պահելու, ու շուտով Դանիայի խրթին համակարգին երնեկ ենք տալու։ Ոնց որ ուսանողը գալիս ա քննության, դասախոսն էլ թողի, որ հետը մի փոքր թղթի վրա շպարգալկա բերի, որտև վերջին շաբաթը հիվանդանոցում էր պառկած․․․ պա՜յ, մեկ էլ էն մի ուսանողը ասելու ա՝ ես էլ մրսած էի, չէի կարում պարապել, բայց հիվանդանոց չեմ գնացել, էն մյուսն էլ ասելու ա՝ ոտս ոլորվել էր, գրադարան չէի կարում գնալ, էն մյուսն էլ՝ աչքերս ցավում էին ու տենց։ Այնինչ միմիայն պետք էր այն հիվանդանոց պառկածի համար բժշկի թղթի հիման վրա մի փոքր քնությունը հետաձգել։ Հիմա որ հարկերի մեջ մի անգամ մտար, որ 150000-ից քիչ ստացողներին աջակցես, էն մյուսն էլ գալու ասելու ա՝ էնի տատուց մնացած բնակարանում ա ապրում, իսկ ես վարձ եմ տալիս, մյուսն էլ բազմազավակ ընտանիք ա, էն մեկն էլ կույր ա, էն չորրորդն էլ մեծահասակ ծնողներ ա պահում ու տենց հարկային օրենսդրությունդ դառնալու ա փլավքամիչ, ու այդ փլավքամիչի ծակերից ամենաշատ օգտվողները լինելու են հենց նենգ օլիգարխները, ովքեր կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ դվայնոյ-տռայնոյ հաշվապահություն վարող հաշվապահների բանակներ, իսկ Բում-երը, Աթեիստները, Տրիբունները, Չուկը (Չուկի ցավը ես տանեմ) իրենց ազնիվ մոտեցումներով կողքից նայելու են ու ասեն՝ արա WTF, սրա՞ համար էր հեղափոխությունը, որ մենք ազնիվ հարկեր տանք, իսկ մի կողմից խոցելի խմբերի հագով օրենսրությունը կարվի, մյուս կողմից էլ էդ կարկատաններից օլիգարխները օգտվեն ու կուշտ փորները ավելի չաղացնեն։

Իսկ որ ստվերին ասես՝ ցավդ տանեմ, արի քեզ աղ ու հացով կդիմավորենք, իսկ թե չգաս, ոռդ կծու բիբար ենք կոխելու, ստվերի մի ահռելի մասը վազելով կգա աղ ու հաց ուտելու, դե էն մնացած մի երկուսի վրա էլ կծու բիբարներս կհերիքի։ Ու այդ ստվերի լույսով կարաս խոցելի խմբերին էլ աղ ու հացով ծրագրեր իրականացնես, ու կամաց բրթես դեպի միջին խավ, որ տնտեսության վրա բեռ չլինեն։

Իսկ աղքատ վիճակով սոցիալիզմի ներմուծումը, մանավանդ կոռուպցիայի ու ստվերի հարուստ անցյալով, այնքան էլ արդյունավետ չի։ Ու ներող սենց երկար-բարակի համար։  :Jpit:  Ես մեկ ա բոլորիդ էլ սիրում եմ, իսկ Բյուրին ամենաշատը  :Love:  (ու սա ազնիվ անհեգնանք սիրո սմայլիկ ա)։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.09.2018), Տրիբուն (11.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ի դեպ էս նախորդ գրառմանս ֆոնին մի բան էլ սաեմ․․․ Դավիթ Սանասարյանից հավեսս գալիս ա, մարդը ոչ թե գործեր-մործեր հարուցելով ա զբաղված, այլ մտնում մի հատ հաշվապահությանն ա նայում, ու սրանք վազելով գալիս պլատիտ են լինում  :LOL:  մարդը գործ անելու ձևը գիտի, դե կողքից մի երկու քրեական գործ հարուցելն էլ for good measure նպաստավոր ա։ Երկար ու հաջողակ կարիերա ա սպասում Դավիթին։

----------


## Արէա

80 000 ստացողը 20%-ի դեպքում վճարում էր 16 000 դրամ հարկ։ Հիմա 23%-ի դեպքում վճարելու ա 18 400 դրամ։ Այսինքն ընդամենը 2 400 դրամ ավել։ Բայց էս փոփոխությունը կարա բերի նրան, որ 2 տարի հետո 80 000 ստացողը ստանա ասենք 120 000 դրամ։ Կարող ա և չբերի, բայց կարծում եմ առավել քան արդարացված արդարացված փորձ ա։ Որովհետև 80 000 դրամ ստացողին ոչ մի հարկային արտոնությամբ չես կարա օգնես։ Կարաս օգնես մենակ աշխատավարձը կրկնապատկելով, իսկ դրա համար տնտեսական, հարկային ռեֆորմներ ու փոփոխություններ են պետք։ Հիմա մարդիկ փորձում են ինչ-որ բան անել։ Սրանից ոչ մեկը զգալի չափով չի տուժելու, բայց կարող ա բոլորս շահենք արդյունքում։
Մարդիկ քննարկել են, ամենայն հավանականությամբ լուրջ մասնագետներով, եկել են էն եզրակացության, որ սա կօգնի տնտեսությանը։ Թող անեն, տեսնենք կօգնի, թե չէ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Էն առաջին կառավարական նիստերից մեկում որ որոշվել էր Սերժին կառավարական առանձնատներից մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում ս․․իր անել հանել, ի՞նչ եղավ դրա հարցը։ Աննա Հակոբյանը ասում ա դեռ իրենց հարևան են, որովհետև պետությունը դեր տուն չի հատկացրել։ Էս պետության մեջ մի տուն չկա՞ էդ խեղճ Սերժիկի համար, մի երկու կոպեկ քցվենք մի տուն վարձեն, տո։ Դե կամ էլ թե տենց՝ տենց ա, էն դատարկ առանձնատներից մեկն էլ Ռոբիկին տրամադրենք․․․ պախանը ասում էր, չէ՝ keep your friends close and your enemies closer։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն առաջին կառավարական նիստերից մեկում որ որոշվել էր Սերժին կառավարական առանձնատներից մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում ս․․իր անել հանել, ի՞նչ եղավ դրա հարցը։ Աննա Հակոբյանը ասում ա դեռ իրենց հարևան են, որովհետև պետությունը դեր տուն չի հատկացրել։ Էս պետության մեջ մի տուն չկա՞ էդ խեղճ Սերժիկի համար, մի երկու կոպեկ քցվենք մի տուն վարձեն, տո։ Դե կամ էլ թե տենց՝ տենց ա, էն դատարկ առանձնատներից մեկն էլ Ռոբիկին տրամադրենք․․․ պախանը ասում էր, չէ՝ keep your friends close and your enemies closer։


Ես մուֆթա տեղը գիտեմ ․․․

http://hetq.am/arm/news/92915/khacha...taratsqum.html

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես մուֆթա տեղը գիտեմ ․․․
> 
> http://hetq.am/arm/news/92915/khacha...taratsqum.html


դրանց էլ ա ըտեղից սիկտիր անել պետք․․․ հատուկ պահպանվող անտառում կալվածատիրության ի՞նչն ա մուֆթա․․․ մի հատ ավարիյնիյ շենք Երևանում՝ պադյեզդը աղբի մեջ կորած, լիֆտն էլ՝ վեչնի փչացող․ սաղին հավքել ու շենքի բնակարաններում լցնել, թող իրենց ոտքով գնան սանիտեկի ու լիֆծյոռների հետ չանա ծեծելու, բլյած

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դրանց էլ ա ըտեղից սիկտիր անել պետք․․․ հատուկ պահպանվող անտառում կալվածատիրության ի՞նչն ա մուֆթա․․․ մի հատ ավարիյնիյ շենք Երևանում՝ պադյեզդը աղբի մեջ կորած, լիֆտն էլ՝ վեչնի փչացող․ սաղին հավքել ու շենքի բնակարաններում լցնել, թող իրենց ոտքով գնան սանիտեկի ու լիֆծյոռների հետ չանա ծեծելու, բլյած


Ասում ես  :LOL:  

Ինձ թվում ա ավարիյնի շենքն էլ ա շատ։ Օրինակ՝ Խաչատրյան Գագոն պիտի կյանքի մնացած մասն անցկացնի ուղղիչ աշխատանքայինում։ Ես դրա նստելը չտենամ, չեմ հանգստանալու ու կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարին չեմ հավատալու։ Դաժե թե սաղ տարած փողերը բերի մուծվի էլ, մեկա պիտի նստի։

----------

Ծլնգ (13.09.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ասում ես  
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա ավարիյնի շենքն էլ ա շատ։ Օրինակ՝ Խաչատրյան Գագոն պիտի կյանքի մնացած մասն անցկացնի ուղղիչ աշխատանքայինում։ Ես դրա նստելը չտենամ, չեմ հանգստանալու ու կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարին չեմ հավատալու։ Դաժե թե սաղ տարած փողերը բերի մուծվի էլ, մեկա պիտի նստի։


Է՞ս էիր ուզում ասեիր  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ավտոշարասյուներով շրջելը օրենքի դեմ հավասարության սկզբունք ա խախտո՞ւմ




Հիմա հարսանիքների ավտոշարասյուններն էլ են կանգնացնելու ու բոլորին փռե՞ն ասֆալտին։

----------


## Chuk

> Ավտոշարասյուներով շրջելը օրենքի դեմ հավասարության սկզբունք ա խախտո՞ւմ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա հարսանիքների ավտոշարասյուններն էլ են կանգնացնելու ու բոլորին փռե՞ն ասֆալտին։


Միշտ էլ կարող ենք ինքներս մեզ քցենք պարոն Ծառուկյանի բաղչեքն ու հարսանիք ու թաղում մեջբերենք։

Իսկ տեղացիներս գիտենք թե կոնկրետ որ շարասյունների դեմ ա էս պահին կռիվը ու թե էդ շարասյուները ինչ խնդիրներ են ստեղծում մեր երկրում։

Ցինիզմը պիտի սահման ունենա։ Թե բա հարսանւք ու թաղում  :Love:

----------

Արէա (16.09.2018), Տրիբուն (16.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Միշտ էլ կարող ենք ինքներս մեզ քցենք պարոն Ծառուկյանի բաղչեքն ու հարսանիք ու թաղում մեջբերենք։
> 
> Իսկ տեղացիներս գիտենք թե կոնկրետ որ շարասյունների դեմ ա էս պահին կռիվը ու թե էդ շարասյուները ինչ խնդիրներ են ստեղծում մեր երկրում։
> 
> Ցինիզմը պիտի սահման ունենա։ Թե բա հարսանւք ու թաղում


Տեղացիներ, գիտենք, Ծառուկյանի բաղչեն․․․ Չուկ ջան, մեկ-մեկ սրինգիդ մեղեդին փոխի, ուժե ականջներս մազոլ եղան, եղբայր  :Wink: 

Օրենքի դեմ հավասարությունը ընտրովի չի լինում․․․ իսկ թե լինում է, այդ օրենքդ չարժի էն թղթին, որի վրա տպվում ա։ Ու թե էդքան դուխ չունեն, որ ասեն թե ինչու ա այդ ամենը արվում, այլ օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն են բուլշիթում, հա էլ դեմները դրվելու ա իրենց էշությունը։ Ցինիզմ ես ասում․․․ հա, պիտի սահման ունենա, նենց որ թարգեք էս ձեր ցինիկ-ցինիկ ասելը, թե օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն եք կառուցում, թե չեք կարում անել, ու անցումային փուլ հայտարարեք, օրենքները չեղարկեք, տեղացիներիդ իմացածներին հավքեք տարեք լցրեք աշխատանքային գաղութ՝ պրծնենք էս երկկողմանի երկերեսանությունից։

----------


## Վիշապ

Հավայի թիկնազորներով ֆռֆացողներին առաջ էլ էին վայթե պառկացնում ասֆալտին, նու, եթե Սաշիկի թայֆից չէին լինում․
Մի հատ էլ նախահեղափոխական վիդեո՝

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հավայի թիկնազորներով ֆռֆացողներին առաջ էլ էին վայթե պառկացնում ասֆալտին, նու, եթե Սաշիկի թայֆից չէին լինում․
> Մի հատ էլ նախահեղափոխական վիդեո՝


շնորհակալություն, որ հաստատեցիր, որ մեթոդները չեն փոխվել  :LOL:  նու երևի միակ տարբերությունն էն ա, որ առաջ չլիներ էլ, մի երկու զենք կքցեին՝ գլխներին գործ կարելու համար, իսկ հիմա, գոնե դեռ, տենց բան չեն անում

Հ․Գ․
հա, մեկ էլ նկարահանման դրամատիզմն ա ավելացրել, դրոնից պատկերներ, բան, մեջը մուննաթ՝ ընտրություններում իրենց հակառակորդի նկատմամբ․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> շնորհակալություն, որ հաստատեցիր, որ մեթոդները չեն փոխվել  նու երևի միակ տարբերությունն էն ա, որ առաջ չլիներ էլ, մի երկու զենք կքցեին՝ գլխներին գործ կարելու համար, իսկ հիմա, գոնե դեռ, տենց բան չեն անում


Ես  քո բողոքը չեմ հասկանում, քեզ դզում ա՞ կալոնաներով գյադագյուդեքի հավայի ֆռֆռալը քաղաքում: Թիկնազոր ունենալը ՀՀ-ում կարծեմ կարգավորվում է օրենքով ու ինչ-որ համակեցության կանոններ կան, որը չեմ ջոկում, որ օրենսգրքում են ։Ճ
Էդ հարսանիքի կամ թաղման ավտոշարասյուներն էլ առանձնապես մի բարձր կուլտուրայի վկայություն չեն։

----------

Տրիբուն (16.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Տեղացիներ, գիտենք, Ծառուկյանի բաղչեն․․․ Չուկ ջան, մեկ-մեկ սրինգիդ մեղեդին փոխի, ուժե ականջներս մազոլ եղան, եղբայր 
> 
> Օրենքի դեմ հավասարությունը ընտրովի չի լինում․․․ իսկ թե լինում է, այդ օրենքդ չարժի էն թղթին, որի վրա տպվում ա։ Ու թե էդքան դուխ չունեն, որ ասեն թե ինչու ա այդ ամենը արվում, այլ օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն են բուլշիթում, հա էլ դեմները դրվելու ա իրենց էշությունը։ Ցինիզմ ես ասում․․․ հա, պիտի սահման ունենա, նենց որ թարգեք էս ձեր ցինիկ-ցինիկ ասելը, թե օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն եք կառուցում, թե չեք կարում անել, ու անցումային փուլ հայտարարեք, օրենքները չեղարկեք, տեղացիներիդ իմացածներին հավքեք տարեք լցրեք աշխատանքային գաղութ՝ պրծնենք էս երկկողմանի երկերեսանությունից։


Ջիգյար, լավ էլ հայտարարվել ա թե ում դեմ ու ինչի ա արվում, դու էս պահին շարունակի դոդի բաղչեքում ստորակետի ու կետի անհամատասխանություն փնտրել, նենց բեսմտ ջոկող տղա ես էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես  քո բողոքը չեմ հասկանում, քեզ դզում ա՞ կալոնաներով գյադագյուդեքի հավայի ֆռֆռալը քաղաքում: Թիկնազոր ունենալը ՀՀ-ում կարծեմ կարգավորվում է օրենքով ու ինչ-որ համակեցության կանոններ կան, որը չեմ ջոկում, որ օրենսգրքում են ։Ճ
> Էդ հարսանիքի կամ թաղման ավտոշարասյուներն էլ առանձնապես մի բարձր կուլտուրայի վկայություն չեն։


Վիշապ ջան, ինձ կարա շատ բան չդզի, դա չի նշանակում թե դա պիտի ուժով սաստվի, անունն էլ դրվի օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն։ Կուլտուրան թող էլի ցածրի մասին վկայի, բայց քանի օրենք չի խախտվում, մեքենան էլ նույն տիպի բան ա, ինչ բնակարանը, ու մլիցեն իրավունք չունի ձեռքը ներս գցի ու քեզ մեջից հանի մռթով ասֆալտին տա։ Եթե կասկածներ կան, թե զենք ու զինամթերքով են ֆռֆռում, թող դրա մասին ասեն, ուրդից ա կասկածը, արդեն քանի ավտոշարասյուն են կանգնեցրել, քանի հատ ապօրինի զենք են հայտնաբերել, և այլն։ Իսկ սենց իրենք իրենց գլխին խոսակցություն են բերում՝ համ ասում են մենք օրենք ենք, ու դրանով տարբերվում ենք նախորդներից, համ էլ նախորդների նման թայֆայական պատերազմներ հիշեցնող գործողությունների են անցել։ Հիմա որ մեկն ա՝ կողմնորոշվեք, որ ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա ում ա սատարում՝ Մանդելային, թե Պինոչետին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ջիգյար, լավ էլ հայտարարվել ա թե ում դեմ ու ինչի ա արվում, դու էս պահին շարունակի դոդի բաղչեքում ստորակետի ու կետի անհամատասխանություն փնտրել, նենց բեսմտ ջոկող տղա ես էլի


ասում եմ էլի, սրինգդ նույն մեղեդու վրա ա լռվել, չնայած բալալայկին ավելի ա նման  :Russian:

----------


## Chuk

Նադայել եմ իրանց խելոքների տեղ դրած պսեվդոինտելիգենտներից, որի կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչն ես, Ծլնգ ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նադայել եմ իրանց խելոքների տեղ դրած պսեվդոինտելիգենտներից, որի կարկառուն ներկայացուցիչն ես, Ծլնգ ))


 :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Վիշապ ջան, ինձ կարա շատ բան չդզի, դա չի նշանակում թե դա պիտի ուժով սաստվի, անունն էլ դրվի օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն։ Կուլտուրան թող էլի ցածրի մասին վկայի, բայց քանի օրենք չի խախտվում, մեքենան էլ նույն տիպի բան ա, ինչ բնակարանը, ու մլիցեն իրավունք չունի ձեռքը ներս գցի ու քեզ մեջից հանի մռթով ասֆալտին տա։ Եթե կասկածներ կան, թե զենք ու զինամթերքով են ֆռֆռում, թող դրա մասին ասեն, ուրդից ա կասկածը, արդեն քանի ավտոշարասյուն են կանգնեցրել, քանի հատ ապօրինի զենք են հայտնաբերել, և այլն։ Իսկ սենց իրենք իրենց գլխին խոսակցություն են բերում՝ համ ասում են մենք օրենք ենք, ու դրանով տարբերվում ենք նախորդներից, համ էլ նախորդների նման թայֆայական պատերազմներ հիշեցնող գործողությունների են անցել։ Հիմա որ մեկն ա՝ կողմնորոշվեք, որ ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա ում ա սատարում՝ Մանդելային, թե Պինոչետին։


Աաաաա լյավ էէէէ? Ծլնգ տուֆտա քոլ ես ծխել մոտդ գլխացավա սկսվել? 
Պլաստինկեդ փոխի ապեր ջան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ջան, ինձ կարա շատ բան չդզի, դա չի նշանակում թե դա պիտի ուժով սաստվի, անունն էլ դրվի օրենքի դեմ հավասարություն։ Կուլտուրան թող էլի ցածրի մասին վկայի, բայց քանի օրենք չի խախտվում, մեքենան էլ նույն տիպի բան ա, ինչ բնակարանը, ու մլիցեն իրավունք չունի ձեռքը ներս գցի ու քեզ մեջից հանի մռթով ասֆալտին տա։ Եթե կասկածներ կան, թե զենք ու զինամթերքով են ֆռֆռում, թող դրա մասին ասեն, ուրդից ա կասկածը, արդեն քանի ավտոշարասյուն են կանգնեցրել, քանի հատ ապօրինի զենք են հայտնաբերել, և այլն։ Իսկ սենց իրենք իրենց գլխին խոսակցություն են բերում՝ համ ասում են մենք օրենք ենք, ու դրանով տարբերվում ենք նախորդներից, համ էլ նախորդների նման թայֆայական պատերազմներ հիշեցնող գործողությունների են անցել։


Օրենքը ամեն տեսակի ախմախություն չի կարա նախատեսի։ Օրենքի չի ասում, որ շարասյունով երթևեկել չի կարելի ա, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ շարասյունով չի երթևեկում։ Սերժիկը իր տասնամյա նախագահության ընթացքում մի խելքին մոտ արտահայտություն ա արել․ «մենք լավ ենք ճանաչում մեր հաճախորդներին»։ Այսինքն, սաղս էլ գիտենք, թե ովքեր ու ինչ նպատակներով են շարասյուներով երթևեկում ու ում են փռում ասֆալտին։ Եթե ես ու Չուկը իրար հետևից երկու մեքենայով գնանք, դիմացիներիցս էլ Աթեիստը՝ հեծանիվով, մեզ հաստատ չեն կանգնացնի ու ասֆալտին չեն փռի։ 




> ․․․Հիմա որ մեկն ա՝ կողմնորոշվեք, որ ժողովուրդն էլ իմանա ում ա սատարում՝ Մանդելային, թե Պինոչետին։


Հեղափոխության օրերին՝ Մանդելային, անցումային փուլում՝ Պինոչետին, անցումայինից հետո՝ կերևա։ Ու կարող ա պաշտոնապես չի հայտարարվել անցւմային փուլ, բայց բոլոր գիտակից (սպիտակ  :LOL:  ) քաղաքացիները հասկանում են, որ մինչև ԱԺ ընտրությունները անցումային փուլում ենք։ Մենակ Ակումբում մի քսան անգամ ասվել ա, որ մենք կարանք համբերատար սպասենք, մինչև հողափոխությունը կֆորմալացվի ի դեմս ԱԺ նորմալ ընտրությունների։

----------

Chuk (16.09.2018), Բարեկամ (17.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս էն մասին, որ սոցիալական հարցերը լուծելու գործիքը Հայաստանում պիտի ծախսերը լինեն, ոչ թե հարկերը, գոնե առայժմ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Օրենքը ամեն տեսակի ախմախություն չի կարա նախատեսի։ Օրենքի չի ասում, որ շարասյունով երթևեկել չի կարելի ա, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ շարասյունով չի երթևեկում։


ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունից․



> ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 5. Պետական իշխանությունն իրականացվում է Սահմանադրությանը և օրենքներին համապատասխան` օրենսդիր, գործադիր և դատական իշխանությունների տարանջատման և հավասարակշռման հիման վրա:
> 
> *Պետական և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն ու պաշտոնատար անձինք իրավասու են կատարել միայն այնպիսի գործողություններ, որոնց համար լիազորված են օրենսդրությամբ:*


Մարդուն առանց օրինական հիմունքների կանգնացնելու ու ասֆալտին փռելու հակասահմանադրականությունը կարծում եմ ինքդ էլ կարաս գտնես։




> Սերժիկը իր տասնամյա նախագահության ընթացքում մի խելքին մոտ արտահայտություն ա արել․ «մենք լավ ենք ճանաչում մեր հաճախորդներին»։ Այսինքն, սաղս էլ գիտենք, թե ովքեր ու ինչ նպատակներով են շարասյուներով երթևեկում ու ում են փռում ասֆալտին։ Եթե ես ու Չուկը իրար հետևից երկու մեքենայով գնանք, դիմացիներիցս էլ Աթեիստը՝ հեծանիվով, մեզ հաստատ չեն կանգնացնի ու ասֆալտին չեն փռի։


Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն, որ հաստատեցիր, որ օրենքի դիմաց հավասարության մասին այստեղ խոսք գնալ չի կարող, ու որ ոստիկանության վիդեոյի մեջ յուղ են վառում։




> Հեղափոխության օրերին՝ Մանդելային, անցումային փուլում՝ Պինոչետին, անցումայինից հետո՝ կերևա։


Ահ, նու-նու․․․ էզ լոնգ էզ Նիկոլը համաձայն ա նույն դատով դատվելու․․․




> Ու կարող ա պաշտոնապես չի հայտարարվել անցւմային փուլ, բայց բոլոր գիտակից (սպիտակ  ) քաղաքացիները հասկանում են, որ մինչև ԱԺ ընտրությունները անցումային փուլում ենք։ Մենակ Ակումբում մի քսան անգամ ասվել ա, որ մենք կարանք համբերատար սպասենք, մինչև հողափոխությունը կֆորմալացվի ի դեմս ԱԺ նորմալ ընտրությունների։


Դե սպասեք, ինչ ասեմ, թե ձեր երազատծ երկրի հիմքը հակասահամանդրական գործողություններով դրվելուն համաձայն եք, անուշ լինի։

Հ․Գ․
Եթե նախկին ռեժիմի ժամանակ քիչ թե շատ ունեցվածք ձեռք բերած լինեի Հայաստանում, եթե մինչև հիմա թիկնազորով ֆռֆռալուց չլինեի, ապա Նիկոլի «ինձ որ մի բան անեն, ժողովուրդը իրենց սամասուդ կանի» փաստարկ-կոչից հետո ես էլ կսկսեի թիկնազորով ավտոշարասյունով ֆռֆռալ, որտև էդ աննասուն Ռոբիկը թե մի ապուշություն անի, կամ թեկուզ մի խփնված Նիկոլի վրա հարձակվի, խոսքի որտև մորուքը դուրը չի գալիս, բարդուղիմեոսյան գիշեր ա սկսելու, ու կարող ա նախանձ հարևանս խանչալը ձեռը հելնի «Սերժի քաձ» գոռալով իր փայ անցումային արդարադատություն իրականացնելու, չէ որ Նիկոլը դաբրոն տվել էր։

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Նաև համբերատար սպասեք, թե ոնց են ակումբում ադմինից սկսած անձնական վիրավորանքները ինստիտուցիոնալիզացվում։ Ակումբում էլ ա երևի չհայտարարված անցումային փուլ, դե գոնե սպիտակներիդ ուղեղներում։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունից․
> 
> 
> Մարդուն առանց օրինական հիմունքների կանգնացնելու ու ասֆալտին փռելու հակասահմանադրականությունը կարծում եմ ինքդ էլ կարաս գտնես։
> 
> 
> 
> Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն, որ հաստատեցիր, որ օրենքի դիմաց հավասարության մասին այստեղ խոսք գնալ չի կարող, ու որ ոստիկանության վիդեոյի մեջ յուղ են վառում։
> 
> ...


Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ մենք էս սաղ հասկանում ենք:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ մենք էս սաղ հասկանում ենք:


պատկերացնում եմ, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ անուշ արեք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պատկերացնում եմ, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ անուշ արեք


Ծլնգ, դու էս երբվանի՞ց դառար օլիգարխների իրավունքների պաշտպան: Կարո՞ղ ա հակահեղափոխական ես:

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ, բողոքում ես, որ վիրավորում եմ։ Օքեյ։

Բայց ներվերս իսկապես էլ չի դիմանում բուլշիթին ու իրականության խեղմանը, ցինիզմին։

Կարճ. որևէ մեքենա, որևէ շարասյուն հենց էնպես չի կանգնացվում։ Բոլորը կանգնեցվում են կամ հասարակական կարգը խախտելու, կամ օպերատիվ ինֆոյի հիման վրա։ Ու էդ շարասյուների մասին իմացողներս լավ գիտենք, թե փողոցներում իրանք ինչ բեզպրեձել են անում՝ թե՛ երթևեկության ընթացքում, թե՛ երթևեկությունը կանգնացնելով ու անցորդներին կպնելով։

Ու կրկնվեմ, որ կարանք մեզ քցենք Ծառուկյանի բաղչեքն ու օրենքի ինչ որ տառից սխալ կախվելով հավասարություն մտցնենք նոր ու հին իշխանությունների մեջ։ Իսկապես կարող ես տենց անել։ Բայց մտքիդ ծերով էլ չանցկացնես, որ դա չեմ ֆիքսելու, ցույց չեմ տալու գրածներիդ ցինիզմն ու աբսուրդը։

Լավ լեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.09.2018), Արէա (16.09.2018), Տրիբուն (16.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, դու էս երբվանի՞ց դառար օլիգարխների իրավունքների պաշտպան: Կարո՞ղ ա հակահեղափոխական ես:


էս քանի-քանի անգամ հա ասում ես հակահեղափոխական բաներ եմ ասում, նո՞ր ա տեղ հասնում  :LOL: 

Տնգել եմ օլիգարխներին, ու Նիկոլն էլ ինձ ընկեր, բայց ճշմարությունն ավելի թանկ է, ինչպես նաև իրավաճանաչ ու օրենք հարգող հասարակության կառուցումը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տնգել եմ օլիգարխներին, ու Նիկոլն էլ ինձ ընկեր, բայց ճշմարությունն ավելի թանկ է, ինչպես նաև իրավաճանաչ ու օրենք հարգող հասարակության կառուցումը։


Դե մեր պես դու էլ հարգի օրենքն ու համակեցության կանոնները: Ես, հենա, վաղվանից ամեն ոտիս մի գույնի նասկի եմ հագնելու 

https://youtu.be/p3946J-Cgpw

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կատակը մի կողմ, Ծլնգ, կոնտեքստից դուրս եք ընկել: Չեմ մեղադրում, կարող ա Հայաստանից հեռու եք, լավ չեք զգում ներքին լարվածությունը:

Համբերեք էլի, էս ԱԺ նախիրը անփորձանք ցրենք, նոր Աժ բարով խերով ընտրենք, հետո Նիկոլին էլ, ՔՊ-ին էլ, Չուկին էլ վրից, ոնց կարաք քլնգեք, կոխեք ցեխը հանեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2018), Արէա (17.09.2018), Հայկօ (17.09.2018), Ուլուանա (17.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Չուկ ջան, արի հատ-հատ պատասխանեմ, բայց դու սրան մի վերաբերվի, թե հետդ կռիմ եմ անում․ չեմ անում, ու կարաս չպատասխանես էլ, քանի որ չեմ հավատում թե էս թեմայում մենք կարանք քաղաքակիրթ զրույց ունենալ, քանի որ դրա անհնարինությունը մեկ անգամ չէ որ ապացուցել ես։



> Ծլնգ, բողոքում ես, որ վիրավորում եմ։ Օքեյ։


Չեմ բողոքում, փաստում եմ։ Իսկ դու իմանալով էլ, որ հատուկ վիրավորում ես, մեկ ա մեջդ քաղաքավարություն չկա, որ դա չանես, կամ պահի տակ ներվայնացած անելուց հետո հանգստանալուցդ պես ներողություն խնդրես։ Ու չկարծես թե սպասում եմ քեզնից դա, օքե՞յ։




> Բայց ներվերս իսկապես էլ չի դիմանում բուլշիթին ու իրականության խեղմանը, ցինիզմին։


Իրականության խեղում չկա։ Վիդեոն ասում ա, որ կանգնացվել ա միմիայն շարասյուն լինելու համար։ Ոչ մի անգամ չի նշվում, որ լքտի են իրենց պահել, խախտում են արել։ Կանգնացվողն էլ հրապարակային հայտարարել ա, որ կանգնացրել, նկարահանել ու բաց են թողել՝ ոչ տուգանել են խախտման համար, ոչ այլ բանի մասին ոչ մի կողմից զրույց չկա։ Ցինի՞զմ։ Բուլշի՞թ։ Հա, ես էլ եմ հոգնել դրանցից, երբ մարդ հելնում հրապարակային ասում ա «խի էդ ո՞ր դատավորը կարա իմ ասածով չանի, էդ ո՞ւր ա էդ դատավորը, բերեք տեսնեմ», հետո երկու օր հետո Ռոբիկի իրեն դիմած «կփոշմանի որ հետս կապնվել ա» արտահայտությանն ասում ա՝ րազբոռկեքի տոնով խոսացող գող-ավազակ ա։ Ցինիզմ ու բուլշիթ։ Հավասարացնո՞ւմ եմ Նիկոլին Ռոբիկի ու Սերժի հետ։ Բնականաբար ոչ, ու եթե դու իմ ասածների մեջ սենց բան ես տեսել, ապա ի՞նչ ասեմ, անհույս ա։ Կարծո՞ւմ եմ, որ հեղափոխությունը ավարտին հասցնելու ավելի արդյունավետ ու ավելի արագ, հաստատուն ու իրավաճանաչ հաարակություն կառուցելու ձևեր կան՝ այո, այո ու այո։ Ու Նիկոլը ինքը քննադատությանը շատ նորմալ ա վերաբերվում, իր լրագրողների հարցերին պատասխանելուց, ու այդ քննադատությունով էլ է ուժեղանալու ու գնալով ավելի ճիշտ ու անթերի քայլեր անելու։ Իսկ ձեր քննադատներին լռեցնելը հեղափոխությունը մենակ թուլացնելու ա, որտև չեք օգտագործում այդ քննադատողների ռեսուրսը, ու այդ նույն քննադատությունները գալու են հակառակորդ ջոկատից, ու գալու են խոցելու համար։




> Կարճ. որևէ մեքենա, որևէ շարասյուն հենց էնպես չի կանգնացվում։ Բոլորը կանգնեցվում են կամ հասարակական կարգը խախտելու, կամ օպերատիվ ինֆոյի հիման վրա։ Ու էդ շարասյուների մասին իմացողներս լավ գիտենք, թե փողոցներում իրանք ինչ բեզպրեձել են անում՝ թե՛ երթևեկության ընթացքում, թե՛ երթևեկությունը կանգնացնելով ու անցորդներին կպնելով։


Օքեյ, անո՞ւմ են, կանգնացրու տուգանի, հետո նորից կանգնացրու մաշնեքը ձեռներից առ, որ ճամփեքից պակասեն։ Իսկ մենակ ավտոշարասյուն լինելու համար (տես նախորդ գրածս) կանգնացնել ու 3 րոպե հետո բաց թողելը մենակ շոուա։




> Ու կրկնվեմ, որ կարանք մեզ քցենք Ծառուկյանի բաղչեքն ու օրենքի ինչ որ տառից սխալ կախվելով հավասարություն մտցնենք նոր ու հին իշխանությունների մեջ։ Իսկապես կարող ես տենց անել։ Բայց մտքիդ ծերով էլ չանցկացնես, որ դա չեմ ֆիքսելու, ցույց չեմ տալու գրածներիդ ցինիզմն ու աբսուրդը։


Ուզում ես ֆիքսի, ուզում ես ծալի, ուզում ես ցույց տուր կամ թաքցրու․․․ բոլորս էլ մեր շնորհքի ու հասկացողության սահմաններում ենք մեզ դրսևորում, ու թե քեզ թվում ա, որ ես գիշերները չեմ քնում` մտածում եմ թե դու ինչ ես անելու իմ ասած-գրածների հետ, ապա ասեմ, որ մտքից ծերով թող տենց հիմարություն չանցնի:  :Jpit: 




> Լավ լեր։


Կամ։ Տարոսն էլ քեզ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ բողոքում, փաստում եմ։ Իսկ դու իմանալով էլ, որ հատուկ վիրավորում ես, մեկ ա մեջդ քաղաքավարություն չկա, որ դա չանես, կամ պահի տակ ներվայնացած անելուց հետո հանգստանալուցդ պես ներողություն խնդրես։ Ու չկարծես թե սպասում եմ քեզնից դա, օքե՞յ։


Մեր վերջին նամակագրական զրույցից հետո ես երբևէ քեզնից ներողություն խնդրելու կարիք չեմ տեսնի: Ակումբցիներից, գուցե, ոչ ադեկվատ պահվածքի համար (էս դեպքում դա չկար): Քեզնից՝ չէ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կատակը մի կողմ, Ծլնգ, կոնտեքստից դուրս եք ընկել: Չեմ մեղադրում, կարող ա Հայաստանից հեռու եք, լավ չեք զգում ներքին լարվածությունը:
> 
> Համբերեք էլի, էս ԱԺ նախիրը անփորձանք ցրենք, նոր Աժ բարով խերով ընտրենք, հետո Նիկոլին էլ, ՔՊ-ին էլ, Չուկին էլ վրից, ոնց կարաք քլնգեք, կոխեք ցեխը հանեք:


Տրիբուն ջան, դու սրան վերաբերվում ես որպես անցումային հեղափոխություն, հա ասում ես՝ դա էլ մյուս հեղափոխությանը, հետո Նիկոլին կկոխեք ցեխը կհանեք ու տենց։ Եղբայր, ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ ուզում ցեխը կոխեմ, ու չեմ ուզում հեղափոխությունների շարան, ոչ էլ հեղափոխական տարի։ Բայց էլ բան չեմ ասում, թողենք տեսնենք ժողովուրդն ինչ է ասում այս ընտրություններում, ինչքան ա իրեն դզում շարունակական հեղափոխականությունը։

Հ․Գ․
Կոնտեքստից դուրս․ ներքին լարվածությունը մենակ մի կողմից չի որ գալիս ա։ Ու լարվածության հետ լավագույն միջոցը ապալավածությունն ա, ոչ թե լարվածության քուանշա-սրումը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեր վերջին նամակագրական զրույցից հետո ես երբևէ քեզնից ներողություն խնդրելու կարիք չեմ տեսնի: Ակումբցիներից, գուցե, ոչ ադեկվատ պահվածքի համար (էս դեպքում դա չկար): Քեզնից՝ չէ:


 :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## Chuk

> Իրականության խեղում չկա։ Վիդեոն ասում ա, որ կանգնացվել ա միմիայն շարասյուն լինելու համար։ Ոչ մի անգամ չի նշվում, որ լքտի են իրենց պահել, խախտում են արել։


Երբ ասում եմ, որ հասցնում ես ամեն ինչը ցինիզմի մակարդակին ու խեղաթյուրում, սրա մասին եմ: Որտև ես առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ քո ինֆորմացիայի միակ աղբյուրը էդ վիդեոն չի ու գիտես թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում, թե որ շարասյուններին են կանգնացնում ու ինչ նպատակով: 

Ոստիկանության վիդեոն, այո, էշավարի սարքած նյութ էր: Իրանց լրատվական ծառայությունն էլ պետք ա փոխի իրա աշխատելաոճը: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ գիտես, թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում, ու էդ վիդեոն դնել ու ասել «դե թող հարսանիքների ու թաղումների թափորներն էլ կանգնացնեն», դա պրիմիտիվագույն ցինիզմ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երբ ասում եմ, որ հասցնում ես ամեն ինչը ցինիզմի մակարդակին ու խեղաթյուրում, սրա մասին եմ: Որտև ես առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ քո ինֆորմացիայի միակ աղբյուրը էդ վիդեոն չի ու գիտես թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում, թե որ շարասյուններին են կանգնացնում ու ինչ նպատակով:


 :Love: 




> Ոստիկանության վիդեոն, այո, էշավարի սարքած նյութ էր: Իրանց լրատվական ծառայությունն էլ պետք ա փոխի իրա աշխատելաոճը: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ գիտես, թե ինչ պրոցես ա գնում, ու էդ վիդեոն դնել ու ասել «դե թող հարսանիքների ու թաղումների թափորներն էլ կանգնացնեն», դա պրիմիտիվագույն ցինիզմ ա:


իմ ասածը միմիայն վիդեոյի մասին էր, իսկ դու դրիր սարքիր․․․ ո՞նց էիր ասում՝ կենաց ու մահու խնդիր, փոխանակ ասես՝ ճիշտ ես, վիդեոն էշություն ա, ու եթե մենակ շարասյան համար են կանգնացրել, ապա իրենք էլ են էշ՝ փոխել ա պետք, որտև դրանց լքտիության դեմը առնելը ժամ առաջ է պետք անել։ Ես էլ քեզ կշնորհակալեմ, ու կասեմ՝ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Գ․
> Կոնտեքստից դուրս․ ներքին լարվածությունը մենակ մի կողմից չի որ գալիս ա։ Ու լարվածության հետ լավագույն միջոցը ապալավածությունն ա, ոչ թե լարվածության քուանշա-սրումը։


Դրանք ուրիշ լեզու չեն հասկանում: Պիտի քաքեն տակները, նստեն: Գյամերը բաց թողեցիր, գլխիդ են նստելու: Հենա, մեկին կալանքից ազատեցին, արդեն իրա սովորական սպառնալիքներին ա անցել: 

Ու ես հեղափոխությունը չեմ համարում անցումային: Իմ համար անցումայինն ավարտվելույա ԱԺ արտահերթով ու նոր կառավարության ձևավորումով: Հաջորդ օրվանից իրավադեր եմ, Րաֆֆիի ականջը կանչի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմ ասածը միմիայն վիդեոյի մասին էր, իսկ դու դրիր սարքիր․․․ ո՞նց էիր ասում՝ կենաց ու մահու խնդիր, փոխանակ ասես՝ ճիշտ ես, վիդեոն էշություն ա, ու եթե մենակ շարասյան համար են կանգնացրել, ապա իրենք էլ են էշ՝ փոխել ա պետք, որտև դրանց լքտիության դեմը առնելը ժամ առաջ է պետք անել։ Ես էլ քեզ կշնորհակալեմ, ու կասեմ՝ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։


Ես օրինակ էտ վիդեոն չեմ էլ նայել, որովհետև գիտեի, որ էշություն ա լինելու, ու նաև փիս երկրորդական ա: Դրանք խառը ժամանակների մանր լյապսեր են, սարքել եք հայոց հարց:

----------


## Chuk

> իմ ասածը միմիայն վիդեոյի մասին էր, իսկ դու դրիր սարքիր․․․ ո՞նց էիր ասում՝ կենաց ու մահու խնդիր, փոխանակ ասես՝ ճիշտ ես, վիդեոն էշություն ա, ու եթե մենակ շարասյան համար են կանգնացրել, ապա իրենք էլ են էշ՝ փոխել ա պետք, որտև դրանց լքտիության դեմը առնելը ժամ առաջ է պետք անել։ Ես էլ քեզ կշնորհակալեմ, ու կասեմ՝ իրավիճակ ա փոխվել։


Լու՞րջ: Մենակ վիդեոյի մասի՞ն էր:
Վիդեոն էշություն ա, ոչ միայն էդ տեքստի առումով, այլ նաև էն, որ Ոստիկանությունը դրել էդ վիդեոյով «քաղաքական բանավեճ» ա սկսել ավագանու թեկնածու, լրագրող Պետրոս Ղազարյանի հետ:


Բայց որևէ կերպ չէր հասկացվում, որ քո դժգոհությունը վիդեոյից ա, այլ ոչ թե երևույթից: Ու հաջորդող ամբողջ վեճում ես կենտրոնացել էի շարասյուների խնդրի վրա, ու դու հենց էդ թեմայով էիր հետս քյալա տալիս: Նենց որ ուրիշ կռուտիտ մտածի:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վիդեոն իրոք ահագին սիրողական մակարդակի վրա ա:
Էլ չեմ ասում՝ Պետրոսին հասցեագրված լինելը..

Բայց տեքստում շարասյան մի շատ կոնկրետ առանձնահատկությունա նշում, որ համ էլ դրանով առաջնորդվելով են կանգնացնում:
Նշվումա նմանատիպ պետհամարանիշներ ունենալու հանգամանքը, ինչն ինքնին պիտի բացառեր հարսանիքների ու թաղումների շարասյուները:

Սա նենց՝ ի միջի այլոց ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ ձեր քննադատներին լռեցնելը հեղափոխությունը մենակ թուլացնելու ա, որտև չեք օգտագործում այդ քննադատողների ռեսուրսը, ու այդ նույն քննադատությունները գալու են հակառակորդ ջոկատից, ու գալու են խոցելու համար։


Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, գիտե՞ս:

Լռեցնելու մասը կողքի թեմայում ահագին ծեծվեց ու բանավիճող կողմերից ոչ մեկը մյուսին չհամոզեց:
Դրա համար էս մասը մի կողմ..

Քննադատողների ռեսուրսն ումի՞ց ես ակնկալում, որ օգտագործվի:
Եթե խոսքդ իշխանությանն էր ուղղված, ապա ես առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ տեղին քննադատությունը հաշվիա առնվում:
Էս ասածիս հիմնավորում հիմա չեմ բերի, քանի որ ահագին երկար կստացվի ու լիքը մանր-մունր դետալներ քննարկելու կարիք կլինի:
Բայց միայն մի բան.
Նիկոլն ինքն իր խոսքում էլ հաճախ ասումա՝ ասում են սենց, ասում են նենց..
Սա ընդամենը մի պարզ բանա նշանակում, որ էդ ասողների ասածը ռեգուլյար ու մանրակրկիտ մոնիտորինգա արվում ու զեկուցվում անձամբ Նիկոլին:
Իսկ թե էդ զեկույցի որ մասին ինքն ինչպես կվերաբերվի, դա արդեն այլ հարցա:
Բայց փաստը նա է, որ ինքն իր վրա ամենօրյա աշխատանքա տանում, որի արդյունքում օրինակ միջազգային մասշտաբի հանդիպումնեևում էլ իր խոսքն ու դիրքը, տո գաղտնի ժեստերն էլ, ավելի բազմազան ու ինքնավստահ են դառնում:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2018), Տրիբուն (17.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես օրինակ էտ վիդեոն չեմ էլ նայել, որովհետև գիտեի, որ էշություն ա լինելու, ու նաև փիս երկրորդական ա: Դրանք խառը ժամանակների մանր լյապսեր են, սարքել եք հայոց հարց:


ես վիդեո եմ տեսնում, մտածում եմ՝ նիխույա սեբե տրամաբանություն, բերում ստեղ եմ դնում, մի թեթև նշում եմ, որ ապուշ տրամաբանություն ա, դուք էլ․․․․ պիտի սեքսիստ արտահայտություն անեմ, բայց դե էս գենդերս էլ ա մարդ, ու շեֆի ասած, ներվերս չի դիմանում արդեն․․․  :LOL:  հա, դուք էլ գալիս PMS-ոտ ռեակցիաներով վրաերթ եք անում, ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ մարդկանց համար երևի լրիվ նորմալ ա էս տրամաբանությունը ու լրիվ կողմնակից են շարասյան համար շարասյուն կանգնացնել ու մռթով ասֆալտին տալը: Դու մի ասա PMS նույնիսկ առանց կարդալու/վիդեո նայելու ա մարդկանց վրա հասնում։ Հիմա ո՞վ սարքեց հայոց հարց։  :LOL: 

Բայց դե, օքեյ, իմացանք որ ստեղ tldr վիճակներ են, համապատասխան կվերաբերվեմ։  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լու՞րջ: Մենակ վիդեոյի մասի՞ն էր:
> Վիդեոն էշություն ա, ոչ միայն էդ տեքստի առումով, այլ նաև էն, որ Ոստիկանությունը դրել էդ վիդեոյով «քաղաքական բանավեճ» ա սկսել ավագանու թեկնածու, լրագրող Պետրոս Ղազարյանի հետ:


 :Jpit: 




> Բայց որևէ կերպ չէր հասկացվում, որ քո դժգոհությունը վիդեոյից ա, այլ ոչ թե երևույթից: Ու հաջորդող ամբողջ վեճում ես կենտրոնացել էի շարասյուների խնդրի վրա, ու դու հենց էդ թեմայով էիր հետս քյալա տալիս: Նենց որ ուրիշ կռուտիտ մտածի:


Կրկնվեմ․




> բոլորս էլ մեր շնորհքի ու հասկացողության սահմաններում ենք մեզ դրսևորում



Մի հատ էլ քեզ կրկնեմ՝ ուծյու

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, գիտե՞ս:
> 
> Լռեցնելու մասը կողքի թեմայում ահագին ծեծվեց ու բանավիճող կողմերից ոչ մեկը մյուսին չհամոզեց:
> Դրա համար էս մասը մի կողմ..
> 
> Քննադատողների ռեսուրսն ումի՞ց ես ակնկալում, որ օգտագործվի:
> Եթե խոսքդ իշխանությանն էր ուղղված, ապա ես առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ տեղին քննադատությունը հաշվիա առնվում:
> Էս ասածիս հիմնավորում հիմա չեմ բերի, քանի որ ահագին երկար կստացվի ու լիքը մանր-մունր դետալներ քննարկելու կարիք կլինի:
> Բայց միայն մի բան.
> ...


մի քիչ երկար պատասխան պիտի սրան տամ, ու հիմա ժամանակը չունեմ․․․ մի քանի ժամից կգրեմ, ճիշտ ես ասում, որ Նիկոլին հասցվում ա, բայց դա էլ ա խեղաթյուրված․․․ մի քանի ժամից․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում, գիտե՞ս:
> 
> Լռեցնելու մասը կողքի թեմայում ահագին ծեծվեց ու բանավիճող կողմերից ոչ մեկը մյուսին չհամոզեց:
> Դրա համար էս մասը մի կողմ..
> 
> Քննադատողների ռեսուրսն ումի՞ց ես ակնկալում, որ օգտագործվի:
> Եթե խոսքդ իշխանությանն էր ուղղված, ապա ես առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ տեղին քննադատությունը հաշվիա առնվում:
> Էս ասածիս հիմնավորում հիմա չեմ բերի, քանի որ ահագին երկար կստացվի ու լիքը մանր-մունր դետալներ քննարկելու կարիք կլինի:
> Բայց միայն մի բան.
> ...


փորձեմ մի երկու բառով իմ տեսած-զգացած-լսածը ասել, կարաք համաձայնվեք, կամ չէ... բայց մի անեկդոտով սկսեմ, որը ցավոք սրտի ռուսերեն ա ու բառախաղի պատճառով հայերեն թարգմանելը անհնարին կլինի, նենց որ հուսով եմ գրառումս չեն ջնջի ռուսալեզու անեկդոտի համար։ Չգիտեմ գիտես թե չէ Խրուշչովյան կուկուրուզի կամպանիայի մասին, երբ ուզում էին սաղ երկիրը՝ մշտասառույց հողերը հետը, կուկուրուզ տնկեին, որ հացահատկեղենի գյուղատնտեսության արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնեին։ Հիմա դրա անունը դնում են խրուշչովյան վոլյունտարիզմ, բայց էն ժամանակ այ այսպես էր իրողությունը.
— Никита Сергеевич, а мой папа говорит, что Вы не только спутник, но и сельское хозяйство запустили. — Скажи своему папе, что я не только кукурузу сажаю.

Ու բնականար այդ կուկուրուզային տենդից բան էլ դուրս չեկավ, լիքը մարդ գործից էլ վտարվեց, նստեց էլ, իսկ Խրուշչովի մերձավորները գյուղատնտեսություն էին «թռցնում»։ Ու այդ խնդրի մեջ ընկած էր ոչ միայն ղեկավարության հիմարությունը, այլ նաև երկրի բարդ կառավարչական կազմակերպության մեջ ինֆորմացիայի հոսքի աղավաղումը... այդ նույն՝ ով համաձայն չի՝ կնստին, որ մարդկանց լռեցնում էր, ու գիտնականներին, ովքեր սկզբից էլ գիտեին, որ էդ կուկուրուզից բան չի ստացվի, հազար տարի պետք չէր ձայները բարձրացնեին, որ նստեին։

Իհարկե նույն ձևի չէ, ու նույն մասշտաբների չէ, բայց ես այժմյան հասարակության ու կառավարչական կազմակերպության մեջ իֆնորմացիայի հոսքի աղավաղումների նշաններ եմ տեսնում։ Օրինակ որ Նիկոլը Դավթաշենում կարգադրեց ասֆալտին փռել... ի՞նչ նկատի ուներ։ Ես իմ վրա պատասխանատվություն չէի վերցնի պնդել, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ, մանավանդ որ ստեղ երեք հոգով կարող ա Նիկոլի ասածները ութ տարբեր ձևով մեկնաբանենք ու ներկայացնենք, բայց որ լսեցի, ասի էսա ամեն տեղից վեր կացած մլիցեն գնալու ա «ասֆալտին փռելու»՝ փորձելով ապացուցել, որ ինքն ամենահեղափոխականն ա։ Ու այս վերջին վիդեոյի իրողությունը կարծես հենց էդ շարքից ա, որ փորձել են ցույց տալ, թե պայքարում ենք լքտիների դեմ, Նիկոլի ասածը անկատար չի մնում, բայց արված ա փնթի։ Այնինչ եթե մեկը Նիկոլին ասեր՝ քո առաջարկածը կարող ա երկիմաստ ընդունվի, ու արժի շեշտել, որ լքտիություն դրսևորողների, ցանկացած կանոնազանցի ու տենց փռելու ենք ասֆալտին, այլ ոչ թե գնացեք բոլոր թիկնազորները փռեք ասֆալտին, միգուցե սենց հիմար վիդեոներ էլ չլինեին։

Որ ասում ես տեղյակ ա Նիկոլը... ես Նիկոլի բոլոր ճառերը չեմ լսում, բայց իմ լսածներով այդ իր տեղյակության կարելի է հասնել մենակ 5 րոպե նորությունների վերնագրերին ծանոթանալով։ Այսինքն տեղեկատվության խորությունը չգիտենք, բայց Նիկոլի շուրջ շորշոր ա ձևավորվել, որ իրեն չպիտի հակաճառվի, չպիտի քննադատվի, իրա ասածները կատարել ա պետք ու տենց։ Ու ցանկացած այսպիսի ինֆորմացիայի հոսքի խեղաթյուրումը առաջին հերթին հենց Նիկոլի գործն ա բարդացնում, ու նպաստում ա նրան, որ որոշ բաներ արվելու են ոգով Նիկոլի ասածներին հակառակ, անունը դնելով որ Նիկոլի ասածներն ենք կատարում, որոշ բաներ էլ արվելու են ի հակառակ Նիկոլի ասածների, որտև Նիկոլի հետ կիսելն ու քննարկելը ու քննադատելը տաբուի տակ մի բան ա։ Ասենք սրա նշան ա իմ համար նաև այդ հեռախոսազանգի մեջ Վանեցյանի «հա, Նիկոլը ասում ա փակի, բայց դրան բեր բաց թողեք, ռուսների հետ հազիվ էի բարիշել» տիպի արտահայտությունների տակ թաքնված դիրքորոշումը, որ օքեյ ա Նիկոլի ասածին հակառակ գնալը (ՀՔԾ պետը այդտեղ ըստ իս ավելի խոհեմ գտնվեց, ինչը իտոգում բերեց Նիկոլի հետ քննարկմանը՝ պարզաբանմանը, բայց էս մեկը գիտենք, բայց ինչքան բան կա, որ չգիտենք, ու կարող ա Նիկոլին էլ չեն ասում, որ խնդիր կա քո ասածների հետ, ու դնում հակառակն են անում իրենց նեղ խելքով ու տեղեկատվական վակուումում)։ 

Ու հիմա նայի, թեկուզ էս մի հատ վիդոյով էլ... հիմա որ սաղս ասենք էս վիդեոյում բլթցնում են, միգուցե դրա հաշվին այդ վիդեոն հանողի պնդիկին կդնեն։ Ու խոսքի ի՞նչ իմանանք, որ այդ վիդեո նկարողը հենց տեղով հակահեղափոխական չի, որ սենց պադստավի տակ ա գցում Նիկոլի ասածները, ու դրան ըտեղից վաբշե լարել ա պետք։ Բայց ի հակառակը ունենք էն, որ մի հատ ձայն հանող հավասարեցվում ա ցինիկի, հակահեղափոխականի ու տենց, իսկ այդ վիդեո նկարողը իր տեղում ա, որտև անցումային շրջան ա։ Էհ ավելի լավ չի՞ պարզ ու բացահայտ ամեն ինչ քննարկենք, այդ տխմար վիդեո հանողին լարենք, Նիկոլի ասածները չյոտկի պարզաբանող խոսնակ գործի ընդունենք, ու թողենք, որ ինֆորմացիան առանց պատնեշների հոսի ամբողջ հասարակությունում ու կառավարչական կազմակերպությունում։ Սրանից հակահեղափոխականությունը մենակ կտուժի, որտև իրենց ասածների մեջ ճիշտ չկա, ու իրենք են ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերի խեղաթյուրումից մենակ շահում։ Մոտավորապես սենց, էլի։  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե նույն ձևի չէ, ու նույն մասշտաբների չէ, բայց ես այժմյան հասարակության ու կառավարչական կազմակերպության մեջ իֆնորմացիայի հոսքի աղավաղումների նշաններ եմ տեսնում։ Օրինակ որ Նիկոլը Դավթաշենում կարգադրեց ասֆալտին փռել... ի՞նչ նկատի ուներ։ Ես իմ վրա պատասխանատվություն չէի վերցնի պնդել, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ, մանավանդ որ ստեղ երեք հոգով կարող ա Նիկոլի ասածները ութ տարբեր ձևով մեկնաբանենք ու ներկայացնենք, բայց որ լսեցի, ասի էսա ամեն տեղից վեր կացած մլիցեն գնալու ա «ասֆալտին փռելու»՝ փորձելով ապացուցել, որ ինքն ամենահեղափոխականն ա։ Ու այս վերջին վիդեոյի իրողությունը կարծես հենց էդ շարքից ա, որ փորձել են ցույց տալ, թե պայքարում ենք լքտիների դեմ, Նիկոլի ասածը անկատար չի մնում, բայց արված ա փնթի։ Այնինչ եթե մեկը Նիկոլին ասեր՝ քո առաջարկածը կարող ա երկիմաստ ընդունվի, ու արժի շեշտել, որ լքտիություն դրսևորողների, ցանկացած կանոնազանցի ու տենց փռելու ենք ասֆալտին, այլ ոչ թե գնացեք բոլոր թիկնազորները փռեք ասֆալտին, միգուցե սենց հիմար վիդեոներ էլ չլինեին։


Նիկոլը հրահանգ չի տվել ոստիկաններին ու չէր կարող տալ: Հրահանգ տվել ա ոստիկանության պետին ու ԱԱԾ պետին: Ոչ ոստիկանությունում, ոչ ԱԱԾ-ում ոչ մեկն ինքնագլուխ նման օպերացիա չեն անում: Վարչապետն իր անմիջական ենթականերին է հրահանգել՝ ԱԱԾ պետին ու ոստիկանապետին, նրանք հստակ հրահանգավորում ու կարգադրություններ են անում իրենց ենթականերին, սրանք իրենց:

Կարճ ասած հերթական կռուտիտդ ու մանուպյացիան էր էս գրածդ, հերաթական անգամ իրականության խեղաթյուրումդ, բստրածներդ ծածկելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարելի ա լիքը կեղտ գնել «ասֆալտին պարկեցնելու» կոչի մեջ, էմոցիոնալ ա, հարգալից չի, բռնի ա, թելադրող ա, քննարկում չկա, սիրո ու հանդուրժողության հետ վապշե չի բռնում, հիմա ինչքան կասկածելի կալոնա կա, սաղին ապաշքյարա կանգնեցնում քաշքշում են, ու՞մն ա պետք սենց հեղափոխությունը, ու սենց էլի մի երկու բան, ու մոռանում ենք երկրում պրիարիտետների մասին ու կոլեկտիվ յուղ ենք վառում… հե՛տ բերեք նախկին բորշությունը, Առա՜ջ Հայաստան :Ճ
Հա, էմոցիոնալ պոռթկում էր, հա ոստիկանությունը փորձեց տակից դուրս գալ, մի կերպ եկավ, վիդեոն լավը չէր, կարող եք համարել, որ ԱԱԾ նախագահի հեռախոսի գաղտնալսումից հետո րոպեական պանիկայի պոռթկում էր, ինձ համար լրիվ հասկանալի, բայց որոշ մարդկանց համար՝ իբր թե անհասկանալի:
Բայց սիրելի «ձախեր», էդ աստիճանի մի թերագնահատեք մնացյալի խորաթափանցության ունակությունները, մենք հո հասկանում ենք, որ «իբր թե անհասկանալի»-ի տակ մոտիվացիաներ կան, սկսած անձնական անտիպատիաներից, վերջացրած  գեոքաղաքական շահեր  :LOL:  
Պրիարիտետների խնդիր է, ես համոզված եմ, որ Ծնգը կուզենար, որ Նիկոլն ու մյուսները իր պատկերացրած «իդեալականը» լինեին, բայց վայթե էդ դեպքում հեղափոխություն ընդհանրապես չլիներ :Ճ

----------

Chuk (18.09.2018), Freeman (18.09.2018), Norton (18.09.2018), Բարեկամ (18.09.2018), Գաղթական (18.09.2018), Հայկօ (18.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (18.09.2018), Շինարար (18.09.2018), Տրիբուն (18.09.2018)

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ եթե ամեն ինչ բացառապես *ճիշտ* արվեր, ո՞նց պիտի արվեր: Հետաքրքիր են տարբեր եթե-ապա սցենարները: Նախկին իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներն իրենց արբանյակներով մնում են լրիվ նույնը՝ նույն տրամադրվածությամբ ու ռեսուրսներով, ԱԺ-ն նույնն ա, նոր իշխանությունը՝ ուրիշ: Տարբերակներ.

- Նիկոլը վարչապետ ա, բայց ամեն ինչ անում ա բացառապես օրենքի ու, ինչն ավելի կաևոր ա, քաղաքական ու բարոյական կոռեկտության սահմաններում: Մասամբ ձախական միտում ունի ու հստակ տարբերում ա աջը ձախից:
- Նիկոլը վարչապետ ա, բայց դիկտատուրայի ու վրեժի ակնհայտ ձգտումով ու զրո համբերությամբ, քանի կարող ա՝ հրամայում ա բռնադատել ում հնարավոր ա ու ոնց հնարավոր ա՝ ներառյալ Սաշիկին, Շմայսին, Նեմեցին, Մկին և այլն, մնացած շարմազանովներից ուղղակի վատով խլում ա ունեցվածքը, ճամփա, այգի ու դպրոց սարքում ու թոշակները կրկնակի բարձրացնում: Նախկին նախագահները դեռ անձեռնմխելի են:
- Նիկոլը վարչապետ չի, ինչ-որ հրաշքով մի քանի ամիս առաջ իշխանության ա եկել ուրիշը. Լևոնը, Րաֆֆին, Շանթը, Զարուհին կամ այլ՝ նախկին իշխանությունների հետ ակնհայտ կապ չունեցող մեկը:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.09.2018), Աթեիստ (18.09.2018), Շինարար (18.09.2018), Վիշապ (20.09.2018), Տրիբուն (18.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իհարկե նույն ձևի չէ, ու նույն մասշտաբների չէ, բայց ես այժմյան հասարակության ու կառավարչական կազմակերպության մեջ իֆնորմացիայի հոսքի աղավաղումների նշաններ եմ տեսնում։


ՈՒստա ջան, խոսքը մեր մեջ, լավ չպատկերացրեցի, թե ասածդ ինչի մասինա ու ինչ կապ ունի հարցիս հետ:

Մեջբերել էի քո գրառումից հատված, որտեղ ասվում (մեղադրվո՞ւմ) էր՝ «չեք օգտագործում քննադատողների ռեսուրսը»:
Հարցս էլ վերաբերում էր նրան, թե սա ում է ուղղված ու ինչ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը:

Իսկ քո պատասխանում էնքան ելևէջներ կային՝ տարբեր թեմաներ շոշափող, որ մի քիչ հակասական երանգ էլ ստացավ քո նախորդ գրառումների հետ:
Ասել կուզի՝ դու էստեղ բազմիցս հանդես ես եկել, որպես Նիկոլի ու իր թիմի գործունեության քննադատ, իսկ էս վերջին պատասխանումդ կարծես մեղադրում էիր նրանց, ովքեր Նիկոլի խոսքը ճշտությամբ չեն կատարում կամ կատարելու ֆոն են իբր ստեղծում:
ՈՒ էս ամենը համեմում ես ենթադրությամբ, թե Նիկոլի վարքի ու խոսքի վրա ազդող նրան հասած ինֆոն խեղաթյուրված ա լինում:

Վերջում էլ առաջարկում ես Նիկոլի խոսքը ժողովրդին կարգին բացատրող պահենք, որ ինֆորմացիան հասարակության մեջ առանց պատնեշ հոսի...





> Ու ցանկացած այսպիսի ինֆորմացիայի հոսքի խեղաթյուրումը առաջին հերթին հենց Նիկոլի գործն ա բարդացնում, ու նպաստում ա նրան, որ որոշ բաներ արվելու են ոգով Նիկոլի ասածներին հակառակ, անունը դնելով որ Նիկոլի ասածներն ենք կատարում, որոշ բաներ էլ արվելու են ի հակառակ Նիկոլի ասածների, որտև Նիկոլի հետ կիսելն ու քննարկելը ու քննադատելը տաբուի տակ մի բան ա։


«Նիկոլի հետ կիսելն ու քննարկելը ու քննադատելը տաբուի տակ մի բանա»

Զգում ե՞ս, որ էստեղ էլ մի քիչ հակասություն կա նախորդ գրածիդ հետ, թե Նիկոլն ինքը շատ նորմալա վերաբերվում քննադատությանը..




> Ու Նիկոլը ինքը քննադատությանը շատ նորմալ ա վերաբերվում, իր լրագրողների հարցերին պատասխանելուց, ու այդ քննադատությունով էլ է ուժեղանալու ու գնալով ավելի ճիշտ ու անթերի քայլեր անելու։






> Ասենք սրա նշան ա իմ համար նաև այդ հեռախոսազանգի մեջ Վանեցյանի «հա, Նիկոլը ասում ա փակի, բայց դրան բեր բաց թողեք, ռուսների հետ հազիվ էի բարիշել» տիպի արտահայտությունների տակ թաքնված դիրքորոշումը, որ օքեյ ա Նիկոլի ասածին հակառակ գնալը (ՀՔԾ պետը այդտեղ ըստ իս ավելի խոհեմ գտնվեց, ինչը իտոգում բերեց Նիկոլի հետ քննարկմանը՝ պարզաբանմանը, բայց էս մեկը գիտենք, բայց ինչքան բան կա, որ չգիտենք, ու կարող ա Նիկոլին էլ չեն ասում, որ խնդիր կա քո ասածների հետ, ու դնում հակառակն են անում իրենց նեղ խելքով ու տեղեկատվական վակուումում)։


Իսկ ես լրիվ այլ կերպ եմ հեռախոսազրույցի էդ հատվածը հասկանում:
Նենց չի, որ Նիկոլը կարգադրելա «փակեք», բայց Վանեցյանը Սասունին առաջարկումա, թե բեր թռնենք Նիկոլի գլխից:

Սենցա.
Վանեցյանը զանգումա Նիկոլին, ասումա՝ ՀՔԾ-ն ուզումա Խաչատուրովին փակի, բայց ես էլ մտավախություն ունեմ, թե դրան փակելով ք*քի համը կհելնի:
Դո՞ւ ինչ ես ասում՝ փակե՞նք:
Դե Նիկոլն էլ ասումա՝ փակեք:
Յանի՝ դուխով, էլի:

Ի դեպ՝ Խորհրդարանում էս միջադեպի իր բացատրության ժամանակ (Ալեն Սիմոնյանի հարցին ի պատասխան), Նիկոլն ահագին մանրամասն ու պարզ պատմեց, թե ինչը ոնցա եղել ու թե ինչի իտոգում չեն փակել:

Բայց ուրիշ նրբություն էլ կա էստեղ:
Նորից, զրույցի էս հատվածի հիման վրա, փաստենք, որ ԱԱԾ-ն էլ, ՀՔԾ-ն էլ բավական լայն դիապազոն ունեն ավտոնոմ որոշումներ ընդունելու ու գործելու, և ոչ թե շնչում-արտաշնչում են միմիայն Նիկոլի քմահաճույքին ի շահ:





> Բայց ի հակառակը ունենք էն, որ մի հատ ձայն հանող հավասարեցվում ա ցինիկի, հակահեղափոխականի ու տենց, իսկ այդ վիդեո նկարողը իր տեղում ա, որտև անցումային շրջան ա։


Թեև, ինչպես գիտես, ես ինքս վրաերթներն ու ավտոբուսները Ակումբում չեմ ողջունում ու բազմիցս արտահայտվել եմ դրա դեմ, բայց էստեղ հետդ չեմ համաձայնվի, թե ամեն ձայն հանող հակահեղափոխական ու ցինիկա հայտարարվում, քանի որ էդ թեման արծարծվեց վիդեոյի քո մեկնաբանման շուրջ, ու ոչ թե ընդհանրապես Նիկոլին քննադատելու համար:

----------

Chuk (19.09.2018), Life (18.09.2018), Աթեիստ (18.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կառավարությունը մինչև տարեվերջ հանրապետական նշանակության ճանապարհաշինության նախատեսված պլանը կգերակատարի 50 տոկոսով




> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը,  նախատեսվածից ոչ մի լումա ավել չծախսելով, մինչև տարեվերջ հանրապետական նշանակության ճանապարհաշինության նախատեսված պլանը կգերակատարի 50%-ով:


Էս էն 50%-ն ա, որ նախորդ կառավարության օրոք պիտի լափեին։ Նույն բյուջեի մեջ, մենակ զուտ չլափելով ու արդյունավետ կառավարելով 50% ավել ճանապարհ ա սարքվում։

----------

boooooooom (20.09.2018), Chuk (20.09.2018), Freeman (20.09.2018), Life (20.09.2018), Norton (22.09.2018), Աթեիստ (20.09.2018), Արէա (20.09.2018), Վիշապ (20.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ամենի մեջ, ես մենակ մի բանից եմ անհանգստանում՝ պետական ծառայողների աշխատավարձները պիտի բարձրանան, բարեխիղճ ու էֆեկտիվ աշխատանքն էլ ադեկվատորեն պարգևատրվի, որ մարդկանց մոտիվացիաները չկոտրվեն:
Ճիշտ է, պետությունը կարգի բերել ու զարգացնելն էլ լուրջ, ամբիցիոզ ու անձնական շահերի մեջ լրիվ տեղավորվող մոտիվացիա է (որից զուրկ էին նախկին իշխանությունները տհասության պատճառով), 
բայց դե մենակ պատրիոտիզմով բավարարվելը վայթե բերի սովետական կարգերի:

----------

Chuk (20.09.2018), Արէա (20.09.2018), Արշակ (23.09.2018), Բարեկամ (21.09.2018), Գաղթական (21.09.2018), Տրիբուն (21.09.2018)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կողմ Հայաստանում ներկայումս flat tax-ի կիրառմանը․ բացարձակ համեմատելի չի զարգացած երկրների հարկային համակարգի հետ։ Ասենք՝ Գերմանիայում պրոգրեսիվ հարկային համակարգ է, ու հարկերը հասնում են մինչև 45%․ ահավոր քանակությամբ եկամտահարկ ենք վճարում, բայց միևնույն է աշխատավարձն էնքան բարձր է, որ անգամ հարկերից հետո լրիվ հերիքում է կարգին ապրելու համար։ Հիմա Հայաստանում, որտեղ մարդիկ մեծամասամբ աղքատության շեմին են կամ դրանից ասենք մի քանի սանդղակ վերև, որը նույնիսկ լիարժեք միջին խավի չի ձգում, էստեղ ամեն կոպեկը կարևոր է, որ եթե մեկի աշխատավարձը մի հարյուր հազարով ավելանա ժամանակի հետ, ինչը իմ կարծիքով հեչ էլ մի մեծ տարբերություն չի, բայց դրանով գուցե ահագին խնդիրներ թեթևանան իր համար, ապա էստեղ կարևոր է, որ ինքը շարունակի նույնչափ հարկ վճարել և ոչ թե ավել, որ էդ մի քիչ բարձր աշխատավարձն էլ պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկով քթից դուրս չգա։
> Այ երբ որ էնպիսի զարգացած երկիր դառնանք, որ աշխատավարձի ամեն կոպեկը հաշվելու չլինենք, ապա էդ ժամանակ կսկսենք մտածել պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկի համակարգի մասին։
> Էս դեպքում պիտի աշխատել բնակչության մեծամասնությունից հնարավորինս քիչ ու միանվագ եկամտահարկ հավաքել, հլը որոշակի եկամտային շեմից ներքև էլ լրիվ հանել հարկերը։ 
> Իմ կարծիքով, պրոգրեսիվ եկամտահարկը էս պահին մենակ վնաս է հայաստանյան բնակչության մեծամասնությանը։ Իսկ օլիգարխները լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա են, ու ընդհանուր բնակչության համամետ չնչին թիվ են կազմում, որ մի հատ էլ իրենցով հարկային համակարգ որոշվի։


Քեզնից հեչ չէի սպասում դա, հատկապես որ սոցիալական ոլորտում ես աշխատում։)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 80 000 ստացողը 20%-ի դեպքում վճարում էր 16 000 դրամ հարկ։ Հիմա 23%-ի դեպքում վճարելու ա 18 400 դրամ։ Այսինքն ընդամենը 2 400 դրամ ավել։ Բայց էս փոփոխությունը կարա բերի նրան, որ 2 տարի հետո 80 000 ստացողը ստանա ասենք 120 000 դրամ։ Կարող ա և չբերի, բայց կարծում եմ առավել քան արդարացված արդարացված փորձ ա։ Որովհետև 80 000 դրամ ստացողին ոչ մի հարկային արտոնությամբ չես կարա օգնես։ Կարաս օգնես մենակ աշխատավարձը կրկնապատկելով, իսկ դրա համար տնտեսական, հարկային ռեֆորմներ ու փոփոխություններ են պետք։ Հիմա մարդիկ փորձում են ինչ-որ բան անել։ Սրանից ոչ մեկը զգալի չափով չի տուժելու, բայց կարող ա բոլորս շահենք արդյունքում։
> Մարդիկ քննարկել են, ամենայն հավանականությամբ լուրջ մասնագետներով, եկել են էն եզրակացության, որ սա կօգնի տնտեսությանը։ Թող անեն, տեսնենք կօգնի, թե չէ։


Էս հարցն ինչ եղա՞վ: 

Ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա համահարթեցումը սխալ ա: Ինչքան էլ իբր արդար ա: Բայց իրականում 100000 ստացողից 5000 ավել հարկ վերցնելը նույնը չի ինչ 450000 ստացողից 20000: 

Ինձ թվում ա ամենաճիտ լուծումը աստիձանական համակարգն ա, բայց հետևյալ կերպ: Ենթադրենք համակարգը եռաստիճան ա
0-50000  0%
50000-250000 20%
250000 ավել 40%

բայց հարկվում ա հետևյալ կերպ
օրինակ 400000 ստացողը 
առաջին 50000-ի վրա հարկ չի մուծում հաջորդ 200000-ի համար մուծում ա 20%: Վերջին 200000ի համար էլ 40%: Այսինքն ընդհանուր 0+40000+80000=120000 հարկ: 
Իրենց առաջարկվող տարբերակով կլիներ ամբողջի 40%-ը ու կլիներ 180000:

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում սենց ավելի արդար չի: Շատ ստացողը շատ հարկ մուծում ա էդ շատ ստացած մասի վրա:

Հ.Գ. Արեային մեջբերում եմ զուտ քննարկումը հարկերին վերադաձբելու համար, որ հեշտ լինի նախորդ գրառումներին վերադառնալ:

----------

John (22.10.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (21.10.2018), Աթեիստ (21.10.2018), Շինարար (22.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս հարցն ինչ եղա՞վ: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա համահարթեցումը սխալ ա: Ինչքան էլ իբր արդար ա: Բայց իրականում 100000 ստացողից 5000 ավել հարկ վերցնելը նույնը չի ինչ 450000 ստացողից 20000: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա ամենաճիտ լուծումը աստիձանական համակարգն ա, բայց հետևյալ կերպ: Ենթադրենք համակարգը եռաստիճան ա
> 0-50000  0%
> 50000-250000 20%
> 250000 ավել 40%
> 
> ...


Համահարթեցվածից արդար ա, բայց էլի էնքան էլ արդար չի, որովհետև 250 000 ստացողը էն ծերը ծերին հասցնողն ա, որ կարծում ա՝ ինքը միջին խավ ա։ Կարծում եմ՝ եռաստիճանը ճիշտ ա, բայց երրորդ աստիճանը կարելի ա 500 000֊ից սահմանել։
Ֆեյսբուքում էլ ահագին քննարկումներ էին գնում, հաշվարկներով֊բանով ցույց տալիս, թե համահարթեցվածից ով ա ամենաշատը շահելու։ Հույս ունեմ՝ վերևներին տեղ հասավ, որ համահարթեցվածն ընդունելի տարբերակ չի։

----------

Շինարար (22.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Համահարթեցվածից արդար ա, բայց էլի էնքան էլ արդար չի, որովհետև 250 000 ստացողը էն ծերը ծերին հասցնողն ա, որ կարծում ա՝ ինքը միջին խավ ա։ Կարծում եմ՝ եռաստիճանը ճիշտ ա, բայց երրորդ աստիճանը կարելի ա 500 000֊ից սահմանել։
> Ֆեյսբուքում էլ ահագին քննարկումներ էին գնում, հաշվարկներով֊բանով ցույց տալիս, թե համահարթեցվածից ով ա ամենաշատը շահելու։ Հույս ունեմ՝ վերևներին տեղ հասավ, որ համահարթեցվածն ընդունելի տարբերակ չի։


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա իմ ասածում ինչն էր ավելի քիչ արդար քո ասածից: Կոնկրետ տոկոսներն ու թվերը օդից եմ վերցրել, որպեսզի ընդհանուր սխեման բացատրեմ: 

Քո ասած տարբերակում 499000 ստացողն մաքուր ավելի շատ գումար ա ստանում քան 520000ը: Հենց սրա վատ կողմերից մեկն էլ էդ, որ հենց հասնում ես սահմանին տոկոսներից կախված կա մի տիրույթ, որ մաքուր ավելի քիչ ես ստանում քան նախկին աահմանը չանցած աշխատավարձով

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա իմ ասածում ինչն էր ավելի քիչ արդար քո ասածից: Կոնկրետ տոկոսներն ու թվերը օդից եմ վերցրել, որպեսզի ընդհանուր սխեման բացատրեմ: 
> 
> Քո ասած տարբերակում 499000 ստացողն մաքուր ավելի շատ գումար ա ստանում քան 520000ը: Հենց սրա վատ կողմերից մեկն էլ էդ, որ հենց հասնում ես սահմանին տոկոսներից կախված կա մի տիրույթ, որ մաքուր ավելի քիչ ես ստանում քան նախկին աահմանը չանցած աշխատավարձով


Չէ, ես նույն քո առաջարկած տարբերակն եմ առաջարկում, ուղղակի վերին սահմանը մի քիչ ավելի վերև։ 
499 000֊ը մուծում ա 89 800 հարկ, տակը մնում ա մաքուր 409 200
520 000֊ը մուծում ա 98 000, տակը մնում ա 422 000

Իսկ վերին սահմանը բարձրացնել առաջարկում եմ զուտ միջին խավին մի քիչ խոդի գցելու համար։ Կարելի ա ստորին սահմանն էլ ավելի բարձր անել՝ 50 000֊ի փոխարեն 100 000։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համահարթեցվածից արդար ա, բայց էլի էնքան էլ արդար չի, որովհետև 250 000 ստացողը էն ծերը ծերին հասցնողն ա, որ կարծում ա՝ ինքը միջին խավ ա։ Կարծում եմ՝ եռաստիճանը ճիշտ ա, բայց երրորդ աստիճանը կարելի ա 500 000֊ից սահմանել։
> Ֆեյսբուքում էլ ահագին քննարկումներ էին գնում, հաշվարկներով֊բանով ցույց տալիս, թե համահարթեցվածից ով ա ամենաշատը շահելու։ Հույս ունեմ՝ վերևներին տեղ հասավ, որ համահարթեցվածն ընդունելի տարբերակ չի։


Ընգեր, ախր վերցնում եք մենակ արդարության գործոնը ու ուզում եք, որ որոշումը մենակ դրա հիման վրա կայացվի։ Հարկերի արդարցի լինելը շատ կարևոր ա, բայց միակ որոշիչը էլի։ Արդյունավետության հարցը կա, պարզության հարցը կա, compliance-ի հարցը կա, բյուջեի եկամուտների վրա ազդեցության հարցը կա, տնտեսական ազդեցության հարցը կա։ Թե չէ հեշտ ա ֆեյսբուքում հաշվել, որ 100.000-ի 20%-ը ու 500.000-ի 25% տարբեր թվեր են, ու էտ շատ արդար ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս հարցն ինչ եղա՞վ: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա համահարթեցումը սխալ ա: Ինչքան էլ իբր արդար ա: Բայց իրականում 100000 ստացողից 5000 ավել հարկ վերցնելը նույնը չի ինչ 450000 ստացողից 20000: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա ամենաճիտ լուծումը աստիձանական համակարգն ա, բայց հետևյալ կերպ: Ենթադրենք համակարգը եռաստիճան ա
> 0-50000  0%
> 50000-250000 20%
> 250000 ավել 40%
> 
> ...


Ներս ջան, էս պահին գործող օրենքով համարյա սենց ա էլի ․․․մենակ չհարկվող մասը չկա։ 

Չհարկվող մաս մտցնելը լավ գաղափար ա, բայց Հայաստանում հարկային պարտավորություններ կատարման մակարդակը նենց ա, որ եթե մտցնեն չհարկվող երամուտ ասենք մինչև 100.000 դրամ, հանկարծ կպարզվի որ Հայաստանում 100.000-ից բարձր աշխատավարձ մենակ Նիկոլն ա ստանում։

----------

Tiger29 (23.10.2018), Գաղթական (22.10.2018)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս ջան, էս պահին գործող օրենքով համարյա սենց ա էլի ․․․մենակ չհարկվող մասը չկա։ 
> 
> Չհարկվող մաս մտցնելը լավ գաղափար ա, բայց Հայաստանում հարկային պարտավորություններ կատարման մակարդակը նենց ա, որ եթե մտցնեն չհարկվող երամուտ ասենք մինչև 100.000 դրամ, հանկարծ կպարզվի որ Հայաստանում 100.000-ից բարձր աշխատավարձ մենակ Նիկոլն ա ստանում։


հա բայց սրա կայֆը էն ա,  որ եթե Նիկոլը ստանա 110,000, ինքը կվճարի հարկ մենակ 10,000–ի վրա։ էն առաջին 100,000 մեկ ա չի հարկվում։ ՈՒ իմաստ չեմ հասկանում էդ դեպքում ինչի պետք ա թաքցնեն։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.10.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընգեր, ախր վերցնում եք մենակ արդարության գործոնը ու ուզում եք, որ որոշումը մենակ դրա հիման վրա կայացվի։ Հարկերի արդարցի լինելը շատ կարևոր ա, բայց միակ որոշիչը էլի։ Արդյունավետության հարցը կա, պարզության հարցը կա, compliance-ի հարցը կա, բյուջեի եկամուտների վրա ազդեցության հարցը կա, տնտեսական ազդեցության հարցը կա։ Թե չէ հեշտ ա ֆեյսբուքում հաշվել, որ 100.000-ի 20%-ը ու 500.000-ի 25% տարբեր թվեր են, ու էտ շատ արդար ա։


Հաշվարկները տոկոս հաշվել չէր, էդ սաղն էլ կարան անեն։ Տնտեսագետներ էին, մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ հաշվարկներ էին արել։
Իսկ էդ մնացած հարցերը կարելի ա ուրիշ եղանակով լուծել, ոչ թե համահարթեցմամբ։ Ախր մեռանք ասելով. ու՞ր ա երկիր, որտեղ համահարթեցումը էդ նշածդ բոլոր խնդիրները լուծել են։ Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ մի բան, որ աշխարհով մեկ չի աշխատել, Հայաստանում պիտի աշխատի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա բայց սրա կայֆը էն ա,  որ եթե Նիկոլը ստանա 110,000, ինքը կվճարի հարկ մենակ 10,000–ի վրա։ էն առաջին 100,000 մեկ ա չի հարկվում։ ՈՒ իմաստ չեմ հասկանում էդ դեպքում ինչի պետք ա թաքցնեն։


Պլյուս միջին խավը շահագրգռված չի լինի թաքցնելու, որտև էդ էն խավն ա, որը վարկով տուն կամ մեքենա ա առնում, իսկ բանկը 100 000 ստացողին վարկ չի տա։ Սենց մի բան մի հայկական պետական հիմնարկում էղել էր։ Աշխատողների աշխատավարձը մի քանի հարյուր հազար դրամ էր, բայց ծրարով էին ստանում։ Հետո որ ստվերից դուրս էկան (Սերժի վախտերով կամ էլ Ռոբի վերջերն էր, չգիտեմ  :LOL:  ), ջոկեցին, որ կարում են տուն ու ավտո առնեն, ամառներն էլ Իսպանիաներում ֆռֆռան (դեսպանատներն իսկական եկամուտը տեսնում են, էլ չեն մերժում), հասկացան, որ ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավել հարկ մուծեն, բայց մարդավարի ապրեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա բայց սրա կայֆը էն ա,  որ եթե Նիկոլը ստանա 110,000, ինքը կվճարի հարկ մենակ 10,000–ի վրա։ էն առաջին 100,000 մեկ ա չի հարկվում։ ՈՒ իմաստ չեմ հասկանում էդ դեպքում ինչի պետք ա թաքցնեն։


Որ հարկ չվճարեն։ Ընդհանրապես հարկ չվճարելը ավել լավ ա, քան նույնիսկ քիչ վճարելը։ 

Համահարթի առավելություններից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ հարկերից խուսափելու հնարավոր գրեթե բոլոր ծակերը փակում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաշվարկները տոկոս հաշվել չէր, էդ սաղն էլ կարան անեն։ Տնտեսագետներ էին, մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ հաշվարկներ էին արել։


Ես չեմ տեսել, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, կարող ա լուրջ են, կարող ա էնքան էլ չէ։ Դրա համար էլ կսպասեմ օրենքի նախագծին, որտեղ կառավարությունը ինքը բացատրագրում հաշվարկենրը լրիվ կներկայացնի։ 

Ֆեյսբուքում հաշվարկներ անողները ոնց էլ ֆռան պիտի բաց տվյալներցի օգտվեն։ Դժվար ասենք եկամտահարկի վերջին քսան տարվա տվյալների բազան ու շարքերը հասանելի լինեն, որ էլաստիկություն հաշվեն, կամ էֆեկտիվ դրույք հաշվարկեն ու ենթադրություններ անեն։ Համոզված եմ լիքը խելքին մոտ ու համոզիչ հաշվարկներ էլ կլինեն, բայց կախված նրանից թե ով ինչ մոտեցման կողմնակից ա, կարելիա  հանգիստ թվերով լիքը մանիպուլյացիներ անել։ Ես օրինակ նույնիսկ փորձ էլ չեմ արել որև բան հաշվել։ Ենթադրություններս հիմնականում ինտուիտիվ են, մի քիչ էլ ստեղից ընդեղից փորձ ու ընդհանուր տրամաբանություն։  




> Ի՞նչ երաշխիք, որ մի բան, որ աշխարհով մեկ չի աշխատել, Հայաստանում պիտի աշխատի։


Չէ, Բյուր, աշխարհով մեկ չի աշխատելը ճիշտ տվյալ չի։ Տեղ կա աշխատել ա, տեղ կա՝ չի աշխատել  :LOL:  Ու տվյալները նենց են, որ ընդեղ որտեղ չի աշխատել, նաև պրոգրեսիվ հարկը չի աշխատում։ Իսկ ընդեղ որտեղ աշխատել ա, հարցական ա, աշխատել ա, քանի որ համահարթ ա, թե՞ այլ պատճառնեով ա աշխատել, ասենք ավելի լավ վարչարարություն ա կիրառվել։  Համահարթեցման լավ ու վատը մինչը հիմա էլ քննարկվում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պլյուս միջին խավը շահագրգռված չի լինի թաքցնելու, որտև էդ էն խավն ա, որը վարկով տուն կամ մեքենա ա առնում, իսկ բանկը 100 000 ստացողին վարկ չի տա։ Սենց մի բան մի հայկական պետական հիմնարկում էղել էր։ Աշխատողների աշխատավարձը մի քանի հարյուր հազար դրամ էր, բայց ծրարով էին ստանում։ Հետո որ ստվերից դուրս էկան (Սերժի վախտերով կամ էլ Ռոբի վերջերն էր, չգիտեմ  ), ջոկեցին, որ կարում են տուն ու ավտո առնեն, ամառներն էլ Իսպանիաներում ֆռֆռան (դեսպանատներն իսկական եկամուտը տեսնում են, էլ չեն մերժում), հասկացան, որ ավելի լավ ա մի քիչ ավել հարկ մուծեն, բայց մարդավարի ապրեն։


Բյուր, լավ օրինակ ա, բայց համոզիչ չի։ Դեսպանատները լավ գիտեն Հայաստանում ինչ ա կատարվում, ու բացի աշխատավարձից, որը կարելի ա ֆիկտիվ գրել, նաև բանկի հաշվի շարժ են վերցնում։ Նենց որ, էն «քիչ» ստացողները մի հատ էլ բանկից թուղթ են տանում, որ հաշվի վրա էսքան ավանդ ունեն, էսքան էլ ընթացիկ շարժ ու էտ ավելի համոզիչ թուղթ ա, քան աշխատավարձի թուղթը։ Նենց որ, կարող ա ա մի երկու դեպք տենց եղել ա, բայց խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ Իսպանիա ման գալու գնացողը վիզ ա դնում հարկ վճարի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ հարկ չվճարեն։ Ընդհանրապես հարկ չվճարելը ավել լավ ա, քան նույնիսկ քիչ վճարելը։ 
> 
> Համահարթի առավելություններից մեկն էլ էն ա, որ հարկերից խուսափելու հնարավոր գրեթե բոլոր ծակերը փակում ա։


Ո՞նց։ Տենց էլ կարան ընդհանրապես աշխատավարձ չգրանցեն, ընդհանրապես հարկ չմուծեն։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ ըլնի։ Հարկերից խուսափել ցանկացած հարկման դեպքում էլ հնարավոր ա։ Տոկոսներով բան չես փոխի։ Մեխանիզմ ա պետք խուսափողներին հայտնաբերելու ու պատժելու։ 

Բայց դե խոշոր հաշվով որ նայում ես, էս համահարթից ու աստիճանականից խոսելով ընկնում ես մի քանի հարյուր հազար ստացողի հետևից, օլիգարխներին թողնում ես քեֆ անեն, ուրախանան։ Ու նույն վիճակը զարգացած աշխարհում ա։ Ասենք նույն Դանիայում հարկայինը շարքային քաղաքացու հետևից կարա ընկնի, ինչ ա թե նվեր ստացած 10 000 կրոնից հարկ չի մուծել, բայց Գուգլին ու մնացածներին թողնի, որ ուզածների չափ հարկերից խուսափեն ու կայֆավատ ըլնեն։ Էս էլ օդից չեմ ասում, վերջերս էր սկանդալը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց։ Տենց էլ կարան ընդհանրապես աշխատավարձ չգրանցեն, ընդհանրապես հարկ չմուծեն։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ ըլնի։ Հարկերից խուսափել ցանկացած հարկման դեպքում էլ հնարավոր ա։ Տոկոսներով բան չես փոխի։ Մեխանիզմ ա պետք խուսափողներին հայտնաբերելու ու պատժելու։ 
> 
> Բայց դե խոշոր հաշվով որ նայում ես, էս համահարթից ու աստիճանականից խոսելով ընկնում ես մի քանի հարյուր հազար ստացողի հետևից, օլիգարխներին թողնում ես քեֆ անեն, ուրախանան։ Ու նույն վիճակը զարգացած աշխարհում ա։ Ասենք նույն Դանիայում հարկայինը շարքային քաղաքացու հետևից կարա ընկնի, ինչ ա թե նվեր ստացած 10 000 կրոնից հարկ չի մուծել, բայց Գուգլին ու մնացածներին թողնի, որ ուզածների չափ հարկերից խուսափեն ու կայֆավատ ըլնեն։ Էս էլ օդից չեմ ասում, վերջերս էր սկանդալը։


Լավագույն մեխանիզմը սկզբից պարտադիր եկամուտները հայտարարագրելու համակարգ մտցնել ա, իսկ սա հնարավոր անել, եթե մարդիկ շահագռգռված լինեն եկամուտները հայտարարագրել։ Եթե հենց սկզբից սաղին խրթնացնես, ճռթ կհավաքես։ Հետո արդեն կարելի ա ավելի բարդ մեխանիզմներ ներդնել՝ ծախսերի պրոքսիի տեսքով - խոսքի մեկը երկու տարի ա 150.000 դրամ եկամուտ ա ցույց տալիս, բայց Ֆեռարի ա առնում, գալիս գլխին կանգնում են։  

Ու դու էլի վիզ դրած ուզում ես, որ մենք մի օրում Դանիա դառնանք։ Հայաստանում եկամուտները կառուցվածքը Դանիային էնքան ա նման, ինչքան իմ շունը տիրանոզավր ռեքսին։ Հայաստանում տենց բարձր եկամուտներ ստացողները եկամուտները ստացողների ընդհանուր թվի կես տոկոսն ա լինելու։ Բայց մենակ իրանց բարձր հարկելու համար ուզում ես էն տակի մնացած մի կտոր միջին խավին մտցնես ամենաբարձր tax brackets-ի մեջ։ Մինչդեռ օլիգարխներին բարձր կարելի ա ուրիշ ձևերով հարկել։ Կամ սկզբից մի հատ պետք ա նենց անել, որ իրանք վաբշե հարկվեն, հետո նոր բարձր հարկել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համ էլ Նիկոլ ասել ա, որ Հայաստանում օլիգարխներ չկա։ Էտ ու՞մ ես ուզում հարկես։  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հարկային փոփոխությունները, որպես կանոն, ներկայացնում են հաջորդ տարվա Բյուջեի օրենքի հետ միասին, քանի որ բյուջեի եկամտային մասը սենց մեծ փոփոխություններից կախված կարա ահագին փոփոխվի։ 2019-ի բյուջեի օրենքի նախագիծը արդեն ԱԺ-ում ա, ու բացատրագրում եկամտային հարկի մասով գրված ա․ 




> ԵԿԱՄՏԱՅԻՆ ՀԱՐԿ
> Եկամտային հարկի գծով 2019 թվականի բյուջետային մուտքերը կանխատեսվել են 372.2 մլրդ դրամ: Եկամտային հարկի գծով կանխատեսումներում հիմք է ընդունվել 2018 թվականի տվյալ հարկատեսակի գծով հավաքագրումների ամսական միտումները, որը ճշգրտվել է 2017 թվականների հունվար-օգոստոս ամիսներին հավաքագրված հարկերի կշռով: Եկամտային հարկի գծով 2019 թվականի բյուջետային մուտքերի կանխատեսման համար կիրառվել է 2016-2017 թվականների եկամտային հարկի գծով փաստացի աճի և հիպոտեկի գծով եկամտային հարկի վերադարձի փորձագիտական գնահատմամբ ստացված ցուցանիշները, որոնք կիրառվել են 2018 թվականի համար գնահատված մեծության վրա:


Էս մի քիչ խառը-խշտիկ գրած տեքստից հասկանալի ա, որ հաշվարկի հիմքում քաղաքականության փոփոխություն, այսինքն օրենքում փոփոխություններ, նախատեսված չի։ Նենց որ, հնարավոր ա, որ հավայի խոսում ենք, ու էս տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի լինելու։ Թողնում են, որ նոր ԱԺ-ն ընդունի Հարկային Օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունները, ու հետո Բյուջեում փոփոխություններ անեն։ Կամ էլ նենց են քարկապ ընկել, որ իրանք էլ չեն ջոկում, ինչը ոնց պիտի փոխեն։

----------


## varo987

Մինչև տոկոս, համահարթ որոշելը պիտի հենց բոլորին հարկելու հարցը լուծվի: Թե չէ եթե նենցա որ ով շուստրիա հարկ չի տալիս, ով հարիֆա տալիսա ինչ օրենքել ընդնունեն մեկա:
Մեր մուտքում մեկը էս 15տարի կլինի Մոսկվայա տունը վարձովա տալիս ոչ մի լումա հարկ չի տվել:
Մյուս կողմից ասենք մի տատի հացի փռում հավաքարարա աշխատում, փռի տիրոջը խեղդում են որ տատիին գրանցի եկամտահարկը վճարի: Դրա արդարը որնա:
Էլ չասած հարսանիքներում երգողների մասին, որ ամիսը մի քանի միլիոն դրամ եկամուտ ունեն բայց հարկ չեն տալիս: 

Պիտի բոլորի համար եկամուտների հայտարագրումը պարտադիր դառնա առաջին հերթին: 

Ընդանրապես հեղափոխությունը հիմնականում միջին խավնա արել Բագրատյանի ասած կամյուտերային ջահելություն, միջազգային կազմակերպություներում աշխատողներ, մանր ու միջին առեվտրականներ սենց ասած առավել ակտիվ շուխուրչի խավը:
Ու կառավարությունը մենակ իրանց շահնա պաշտպանում, շուխուռ անողների, ֆեյզբուկում գրողների, մնացած քյասիբ խեղճ ժողովրուրդնել թող գնան իրանց գլխի ճարը տենան սինդրիկ/էտ ինչա՞/ հավաքեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց։ Տենց էլ կարան ընդհանրապես աշխատավարձ չգրանցեն, ընդհանրապես հարկ չմուծեն։ Մարդու մտքին տեղ ըլնի։ Հարկերից խուսափել ցանկացած հարկման դեպքում էլ հնարավոր ա։ Տոկոսներով բան չես փոխի։ Մեխանիզմ ա պետք խուսափողներին հայտնաբերելու ու պատժելու։


Ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանում չէի, ու երեկ բենզին էի լցնում, ու հին ադաթի համաձայն բենզակալոնկեն էլի կամավոր ՀԴՄ չէր ուզում տալ: Մենակ պահանջելուց հետո գլոխները կախ բերեցին ՀԴՄ-ն: 20.000 դրամի մեջ մոտ 4000 դրամ բյուջեից ոտի վրա գրպանում են: Ասածս ինչ ա. մենք ազգովի չենք ուզում հարկ վճարենք: Նույնիս անուղղակի հարկերը, ԱԱՀ, աքցիզ, որ սպառողն ա վճարում, էլի ուզում ենք թաքցնել: Compliance-ը առաջնային ա, ու սաղ շեշտը հենց սրա վրա պետք ա դնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանում չէի, ու երեկ բենզին էի լցնում, ու հին ադաթի համաձայն բենզակալոնկեն էլի կամավոր ՀԴՄ չէր ուզում տալ: Մենակ պահանջելուց հետո գլոխները կախ բերեցին ՀԴՄ-ն: 20.000 դրամի մեջ մոտ 4000 դրամ բյուջեից ոտի վրա գրպանում են: Ասածս ինչ ա. մենք ազգովի չենք ուզում հարկ վճարենք: Նույնիս անուղղակի հարկերը, ԱԱՀ, աքցիզ, որ սպառողն ա վճարում, էլի ուզում ենք թաքցնել: Compliance-ը առաջնային ա, ու սաղ շեշտը հենց սրա վրա պետք ա դնել:


Ճիշտ ես ասում։ Բայց կարծում ես համահարթեցումից հետո սաղ վազելով հա՞րկ են մուծելու։

----------


## Շինարար

Սինդրիկը ուտելու բան ա ոնց որ ղանձիլը իծկոտը բլդրղանը։ Եթե սենց հասարակ բաները չգիտեք մեր անունից՝ քյասիբ-քուսուբի, մի խոսացեք։

----------

Life (24.10.2018), Varzor (18.11.2019), Բարեկամ (26.10.2018), Տրիբուն (24.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես ասում։ Բայց կարծում ես համահարթեցումից հետո սաղ վազելով հա՞րկ են մուծելու։


Վազելով դժվար, բայց ենդադրվում ա, որ համահարթեցումը կամավոր compliance-ին նպաստում ա, սողանցքերը ավելի լավ ա փակում, վարչարարությունը պարզեցնում ա: Ու ես սրա հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց, էսօր ԱԺ-ում վարչապետը էլի ասեց, որ կարող ա կանգնեն համահարթեցման տարբերակի վրա: Ու, որ շահութահարկ+դիվիդենտի հարկը ժատ դեպքերում եկամտահարկից ցածր ա ու խուսափելու հնարավորություն ա տալիս: Նենց, որ ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց ու հանուն ինչի են նաև շահութահարկը   նվազեցնելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

.....

----------


## Norton

> Ահագին ժամանակ ա Հայաստանում չէի, ու երեկ բենզին էի լցնում, ու հին ադաթի համաձայն բենզակալոնկեն էլի կամավոր ՀԴՄ չէր ուզում տալ: Մենակ պահանջելուց հետո գլոխները կախ բերեցին ՀԴՄ-ն: 20.000 դրամի մեջ մոտ 4000 դրամ բյուջեից ոտի վրա գրպանում են: Ասածս ինչ ա. մենք ազգովի չենք ուզում հարկ վճարենք: Նույնիս անուղղակի հարկերը, ԱԱՀ, աքցիզ, որ սպառողն ա վճարում, էլի ուզում ենք թաքցնել: Compliance-ը առաջնային ա, ու սաղ շեշտը հենց սրա վրա պետք ա դնել:


Բենզինը կարծեմ սահմանի վրա արդեն ակցիզ պլյուս ԱԱՀ վճարումա ու իրա ՀԴՄ չտալը հարց չի լուծում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բենզինը կարծեմ սահմանի վրա արդեն ակցիզ պլյուս ԱԱՀ վճարումա ու իրա ՀԴՄ չտալը հարց չի լուծում։


ԱԱՀ-ն սահմանի վրա, եթե մենակ բենզին ներմուծող ես։ Սահման վրա ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե ներմուծող ու մանրածախ վաճառող ես, ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե մենակ մանրածախ վաճառող ես։ Վայթեմ սենց ա։  

Ու քանի որ էս ոլորտը ահագին բարդ ա, ես պարզ եմ նայում հարցին․ ՀԴՄ չեն տալիս, որ թաքցնեն շրջանառությունը, իսկ շրջանառությունը թաքցնում են, որ չվճարեն հարկերը։ Եթե ՀԴՄ-տալ չտալով ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, բոլոր բենզակալոնկեքը լայն ժպիտով ՀԴՄ կտային։ Իսկ քանի որ ամեն ձև խուսափում են տալուց, ուրեմն թաքցնում են հարկերը։

----------

Norton (25.10.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ԱԱՀ-ն սահմանի վրա, եթե մենակ բենզին ներմուծող ես։ Սահման վրա ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե ներմուծող ու մանրածախ վաճառող ես, ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե մենակ մանրածախ վաճառող ես։ Վայթեմ սենց ա։  
> 
> Ու քանի որ էս ոլորտը ահագին բարդ ա, ես պարզ եմ նայում հարցին․ ՀԴՄ չեն տալիս, որ թաքցնեն շրջանառությունը, իսկ շրջանառությունը թաքցնում են, որ չվճարեն հարկերը։ Եթե ՀԴՄ-տալ չտալով ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, բոլոր բենզակալոնկեքը լայն ժպիտով ՀԴՄ կտային։ Իսկ քանի որ ամեն ձև խուսափում են տալուց, ուրեմն թաքցնում են հարկերը։


համաձաին եմ, որ շրջանառույթւոնն են փորձում քիչ ցույց տալ, բայց կարծում եմ խնդիրը նաև նրանում ա, որ էնքան ԱԱՀ չեն վճարել, որ իրանց համար ԱԱՀն իրանց գնի մասն ու ԱԱՀից ձևավորված մուտքերը շահույթի մեջ են հաշվում: Բայց իրականում ԱԱՀ գնագոյացման հետ որևէ կապ չունի, էտ գնորդի վրա դրված հարկ ա, որ վաճառողը ամջողջովին պետք է վերադաձնի պետությանը:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.10.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

350մլն դրամ Կառլ...




> Ագրարային համալսարանի նախկին ռեկտորը համաձայնել է 350 մլն դրամ վճարել պետբյուջե պետությանը վնաս հասցնելու համար, և հիմա իրավապահների հետ փորձում ենք հասկանալ ճանապարհները


ՈՒ էս 350մլն-ը միայն վերջին 3 տարվա գրպանումն ա, քանի որ էդքանա իրանց հաշվապահության արխվի կյանքը:

Իսկ էդ տականքը ռեկտոր էր արդեն 20 տարի:

Ինչքան երկար էի սպասում էս օրվան..
էդ բտ-ն գլխավոր մեղավորներիցա, թե ինչի մեկը ես ու էլի իմ նման շատերը մնացին քուչեքը...

----------

Աթեիստ (27.10.2018), Տրիբուն (05.11.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ԱԱՀ-ն սահմանի վրա, եթե մենակ բենզին ներմուծող ես։ Սահման վրա ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե ներմուծող ու մանրածախ վաճառող ես, ու մանրածախ վաճառքից, եթե մենակ մանրածախ վաճառող ես։ Վայթեմ սենց ա։  
> 
> Ու քանի որ էս ոլորտը ահագին բարդ ա, ես պարզ եմ նայում հարցին․ ՀԴՄ չեն տալիս, որ թաքցնեն շրջանառությունը, իսկ շրջանառությունը թաքցնում են, որ չվճարեն հարկերը։ Եթե ՀԴՄ-տալ չտալով ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, բոլոր բենզակալոնկեքը լայն ժպիտով ՀԴՄ կտային։ Իսկ քանի որ ամեն ձև խուսափում են տալուց, ուրեմն թաքցնում են հարկերը։


Կասկածում եմ, որ չտպելու մոտիվացիան կապված ա նաև լիտրաժի մեջ խափելու հետ: Եթե միշտ տպեն ու քիչ լցնեն, կստացվի, որ ավելի շատ վաճառել են, քան գնել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կասկածում եմ, որ չտպելու մոտիվացիան կապված ա նաև լիտրաժի մեջ խափելու հետ: Եթե միշտ տպեն ու քիչ լցնեն, կստացվի, որ ավելի շատ վաճառել են, քան գնել:


Հա ընկեր, հնարավոր ա։ Մինչև էտ բիզնեսի մեջ չլինես, չես իմանա, ինչը ոնց ու  կոնկրետ ինչի համար են անում։ Ամեն դեպքում ՀԴՄ չտալու նպատակը մեկը կարա լինի, պետությանը մի տեղ քցում են։ 

Մի անգամ Ուկրաինայում ինձ բացատրում էին, թե բենզին ներմուծելուց ինչ կայֆեր կարան անեն ու ինչ թվեր կարան մտնեն մեջը, ասենք մենակ մետրիկ տոննան լիտրի վերածելու արդյունքում ու մի քիչ տաք ու սառը լինելու հաշվին, ու ինչքան ավել կամ պակաս ա ստացվում ու սահմանի վրա ոնց են հաշվում աքցիզն ու ԱԱՀ-ն, ու հետո ոնց են էտ սաղ ֆռցնում մանրածախի մեջ։ Մի ժամ բացատրեցին, տենց էլ նորմալ չհասկացա։   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հարկային փոփոխությունները փաթեթը պատրաստ ա։ 

Հակիրճ ստեղ բացատրած ա։ 

Ամբողջականփոփոխություններն էլ, բացատրություններով, e-draft-ում։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ էլ հարկային սյուրպրիզ։
> Ըստ էության, տրանսֆերտները հարկելու գաղափարը վատը չի, բայց էսպես նորից խոցելի խմբերին են ավելի խոցելի դարձնում՝ 23% հարկ դնելով վրան։ Գուցե  5%, գուցե 1%, որ էդ մարդկանց վերջում մի բան մնա ուղարկված գումարից։ Բայց սենց համահարթեցնելով ու սաղին նույն կաթսայի մեջ էփելով ուղղակի մեծացնում են ոչ բարձր եկամուտներ ունեցողների բեռը (ու ի դեպ, նաև դրսում ապրողներիս բեռը)։


Գաղափարը պրիմիտիվացրել են, ու սարքել են «տրասֆերտները հարկել», ու վրեն խաղեր են տալիս, այդ թվում Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանը։ Խոսքը եկամուտների համատարած հայտարարագրմանն ա վերաբերում, որը ալամ աշխարհում կիրառվում ա։ Մենակ Ակումբում, էն համահարթեցումը քննարկելու ընթացքում, մի քանի անգամ նշել ենք, որ համատարած հայտարարագրում պիտի մտցվի, թե չէ սաղ համակարգն իրա իմաստը կորցնում ա։ Իսկ հայտարարգրված եկամտի մեջ, տրանսֆերտը կհարկվի, թե չէ, էտ մեր մեջ ասած անհասկանալի ա, քանի որ տրանսֆերտը, վայթեմ, որպես եկամուտի ստցման աղբյուր, օրենքում նախատեսված չի։ Այսինքն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, տրանսֆերտները չեն հարկվելու։ Վոբշեմ, էտքան էլ պարզ չի էս պահը ․․․․   

Բայց դե, մեր Հարկայինն էլ, էլի, կամ նախաձեռնող ՖինՆախը, սենց եքա փոփոխություններ են անում, իսկ բացատրությունները իրանց կողմից խիստ թերի են։  Մարդիկ հարկային փոփոխությունների փաթեթ են մտցրել, ու հիմնավորման մեջ թվերով ոչ մի բացատրություն չա, թե ինչ ազդեցություն ա ունենալու բյուջեի վրա, առանձին խմբերի եկամուտների վրա, սպառման վրա ․․․ լիքը բաներ։ Ինչ-որ հղում են անում ինչ-որ անհայտ միջազգային փորձի ու արդյունավետ դրույքաչափի, ու դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ Շատ խղղճուկ տեսք ունեն հիմնավորումները։ 

Բյուրն էլ քոմենթել ա, ըստ իրա սիրած թեմայի։  :LOL:  Մեր մեջ ասած Բյուրիի հինգ տողանոց քոմենթը ավելի բովանդակային ա, քան իրանց ողջ հիմնավորման տեքստը։

----------

Chuk (19.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ վերջին բացատրությունները, նոր տեսա։

http://armtimes.com/hy/article/14871...nfo.am_android

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էլ վերջին բացատրությունները, նոր տեսա։
> 
> http://armtimes.com/hy/article/14871...nfo.am_android


Էս կրուտիտն ա միացրել։ Մինչև էդ ասում էր, որ եթե այլ երկրում հարկվել ա, հարկված մասը հանելու են, մնացածը ՀՀ֊ում հարկեն։ Ասենք եթե իմ եկամուտը ստեղ արդեն 37% հարկվել ա, կարո՞ղ ա էդ պակասող 12%֊ն էլ իրանց ջեբից դնեն, նոր մերոնց հասցնեն  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (20.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս կրուտիտն ա միացրել։ Մինչև էդ ասում էր, որ եթե այլ երկրում հարկվել ա, հարկված մասը հանելու են, մնացածը ՀՀ֊ում հարկեն։ Ասենք եթե իմ եկամուտը ստեղ արդեն 37% հարկվել ա, կարո՞ղ ա էդ պակասող 12%֊ն էլ իրանց ջեբից դնեն, նոր մերոնց հասցնեն


Բյուր, շուխուռ մի արա, չկա տենց բան։ Տրանսֆերտները դաժե վայթեմ ԱՄՆ չի հարկում  :Jpit: )) Խոսքը հայտարարագրման մասին ա։

Ու սաղ կառավարությունից լավ Մանե Թանդիլյանն ա իրավիճակը նկարագրել։ Ափսոսում եմ, որ կառավարությունում չի էլ, ու վայթեմ էլ չլինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շուխուռ մի արա, չկա տենց բան։ Տրանսֆերտները դաժե վայթեմ ԱՄՆ չի հարկում )) Խոսքը հայտարարագրման մասին ա։
> 
> Ու սաղ կառավարությունից լավ Մանե Թանդիլյանն ա իրավիճակը նկարագրել։ Ափսոսում եմ, որ կառավարությունում չի էլ, ու վայթեմ էլ չլինի։


Դանիայում հարկում են տրանսֆերտները  :LOL:  Բայց դե ստեղ համահարթեցված չի եկամտահարկը, նենց որ շատ փոքր տոկոս ա կազմում տրանսֆերտի հարկվելը 
Ո՞նց Մանեն էլ կառավարությունում չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դանիայում հարկում են տրանսֆերտները  Բայց դե ստեղ համահարթեցված չի եկամտահարկը, նենց որ շատ փոքր տոկոս ա կազմում տրանսֆերտի հարկվելը


Դանիայում ․․․նիչյո սեբե ․․․․ ինչքա՞ն ա տենաս դրսից մասնավոր փոխանցումները կազմում դանիացու եկամտի մեջ։   :LOL:  Ու ի՞նչ տիպի փոխանցումներ են դրան։ 




> Ո՞նց Մանեն էլ կառավարությունում չի։


Քու տունը շինվի, դեւ էս երկրից չե՞ս  :LOL: 

https://www.azatutyun.am/a/29600362.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դանիայում ․․․նիչյո սեբե ․․․․ ինչքա՞ն ա տենաս դրսից մասնավոր փոխանցումները կազմում դանիացու եկամտի մեջ։   Ու ի՞նչ տիպի փոխանցումներ են դրան։


Եթե խիստ սահմանմամբ վերցնես Դանիայում բնակվող Դանիայի քաղաքացին, ապա երևի տենց մարդ չճարվի։ Ում ինչի՞ն ա դրսից փոխանցվող փողը, երբ պետությունն ամեն ինչին տեր ա  :LOL:  
Բայց Դանիայի օրենսդրությամբ պետության ցանկացած օրինական բնակիչ պարտավոր ա սաղ եկամուտները հայտարարագրել ու հարկ մուծել։ Ու դրսից փող ստացողները հիմնականում ոչ֊ԵՄ քաղաքացի ուսանողներն են (երբեմն նաև ԵՄ քաղաքացիները, եթե որոշակի պայմանների չեն բավարարում), որոնք դանիական կրթաթոշակային համակարգ մուտք չունեն, ու տնեցիքն են իրանց պահում։ Բայց դե սրա դեմն առնելու ձևը գտել են. դանիական հաշվեհամար չեն բացում, դե արի ու հայտնաբերի  :Jpit:  




> Քու տունը շինվի, դեւ էս երկրից չե՞ս 
> 
> https://www.azatutyun.am/a/29600362.html


Բաց էի թողել  :LOL:  մի երկու օր ինտերնետ չես մտնում, աշխարհից կտրվում ես  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու դրսից փող ստացողները հիմնականում ոչ֊ԵՄ քաղաքացի ուսանողներն են (երբեմն նաև ԵՄ քաղաքացիները, եթե որոշակի պայմանների չեն բավարարում), որոնք դանիական կրթաթոշակային համակարգ մուտք չունեն, ու տնեցիքն են իրանց պահում։


Վայ քու արա, խելա՞ռ են։  :Shok:

----------

Գաղթական (19.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ դուք ասում եք Ռիո դե Ժանե՜յրո..

Խեղճ մարդիկ հազիվ 2 կոպեկ փղ են ուղարկում տարագիր ուսանող երեխեքին, էն էլ բռնում հարամում են.,

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բյուր, շուխուռ մի արա, չկա տենց բան։ Տրանսֆերտները դաժե վայթեմ ԱՄՆ չի հարկում ))


Նայած, ԱՄՆ-ում հարկային սիստեմը բարդ ա: Եթե ինքդ քեզ ես տրանսֆեր անում, չի հարկվում, եթե օգնություն ես ստանում, ապա կարծեմ տարեկան մինչև $20.000 միանվագ ու մի աղբյուրից` չի հարկվում, դրանից ավել հարկվում է ոչ գծային բանաձևերով, տարբեր աղբյուրներից տրանսֆեր ստանալու հարկերը հաշվելը ավելի խուճուճ է:
Առհասարակ ես կուզեի ՀՀ-ի հարկային համակարգը ԱՄՆ-ի նման լիներ, ահագին խելացի մտածված համակարգ է, բարդ ալգորիթմներով, էլեկտրոնային հայտարարագրումով, ճկուն պլանավորման հնարավորություններով (ասենք կարող ես պլանավորել, թե հարկերիդ վճարումներոը տարվա կտրվածքով ոնց բաշխես), հեշտ հասանելի հարկային պատմությունով, անհատական թոշակի հաշվիչով, և այլն: Ասենք հենց հիմա կարող եմ «թոշակի» կայքը մտնել ու տեսնել թե ամեն տարի ինչքան եկամուտ եմ ունեցել ոու ինչքան հարկ եմ վճարել, ու ասենք հիմա որ հաշմանդամ դառնամ՝ ինչքան կստանամ, հիմա որ մեռնեմ՝ կինս ինչքան կստանա, և այլն:
Մարդ կա, իր հարկերը հայտարարագրելու համար փաստաբան է վարձում, մի $500-$2000 փող է տալիս, որ հարկերը հաշվի: Մեծ մասը ծրագիր են օգտագործում (ասենք turbotax), դա էլ է վճարովի, մի $50-$100 կախված հարկերի բարդությունից, կարելի է ձեռով ու թղթերով հաշվել ու հաշվարկը փոստով ուղարկել հայտարարգրելու: Եթե հարկային իրավիճակդ բարդ է, պիտի հաշվապահականի մագիստրոս լինես, որ դնես ձեռով մի քանի օր հաշվես, ավելի լավ է՝ ծրագրով: Մյուս տարվա սկզբին նախորդ տարվա հարկերը հայտարարգրելիս ամփոփվում են, ու ավել վճարած հարկերը քեզ հետ է գալիս, կամ պակաս վճարածները վճարում ես: Եթե տարվա կտրվածքով չափից ավելի քիչ ես վճարել, տուգանվում ես, իսկ եթե չափից շատ շատ ես վճարել, ու նահանգից քեզ զգալի refund ա եկել, ապա դա համարվում է եկամուտ, որից էլի հարկ ես վճարում: 
Երկրի դրսից ու ներսից ստացվող եկամուտները տարբեր ձևերով են հարկվում, մաքսիմում գումար կա, որը չի հարկվում, մի խոսքով լիքը հետաքրիր ա հարկային կյանքը: 
Մանրից ես էլ եմ գալիս են մտքին, որ տափակ հարկային համակարգը մի տեսակ շատ տափակ ա, եթե խնդիր ենք դնում համահայկական մախինացիաների դեմն առնել, ապա տափակ հարկերը վայթե շատ չօգնեն, նորմալ համակարգ է պետք մտածել:
Քանի թոշակի ու արտոնությունների չափը վճարած հարկերից էականորեն կախված չի, ինչ էլ մոգոնեն, էշություն ա լինելու:

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեկ էլ էդ id-քարտին մարդու գնումների պատմությունը կպցնելու իմաստն եմ դժվարությամբ հասկանում:

Ասենք խի՞ էլի, պետությունը պիտի իմանա կամ կանտռոլի տակ պահի, թե մարդը տարեկան քանի հատ հաց, զուգարանի թուղթ ու արաղա առնում:

Կրեդիտային համակարգը լավ բանա, բայց սովորաբար դա պետության զբաղվածության մաս չի կազմում:
Սա ընդամենը մարքետինգային տրյուկա, որով սպասարկողը խթանումա հաճախորդների հենց իր ծառայություններից օգտվելը:

Ասենք ամեն իրեն հարգող սպասարկող ծառայություն կամ խանութների ցանց կամ այլ ունի իր հատուկ հաճախորդի քարտը, որը ձրիա ու ընտրովի:
Եթե ուզում ես, թուղթը լրացնում ես ու ստանում տվյալ խանութի կամ սպասարկման կետի անվանդ կցված պլաստիկ քարտ, որն էլ հետագայում օգտագործում ես էդտեղից գնումներ կատարելիս ու ստանում միավորներ:

Իսկ թե ինչպես կարող ես օգտագործել էդ միավորները՝ որոշում է քարտը տվող ձեռնարկությունը:
Կա, որ գումար է տալիս, կա, որ միայն իր մոտից առևտուր անելու որոշակի գումարով չեկ է տալիս, կա, որ նվեր է տալիս կամ զեղչ առաջարկում և այլն:

Գոյություն ունեն նաև իրար հետ քիչ կապ ունեցող կամ ընդհանրապես չունեցող որոշ ցանցեր, որոնք իրենց մեջ պայմանավորվածության հասնելով՝ իրենց քարտերը նույնացնում են, այսինքն՝ ասենք x սուպերմարկետում ու y բենզալցակայանում նույն քարտով ես միավորներ կուտակում:

Բայց id-ն ու պետությունն էս ամենի հետ հեչ կապ չունեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ եթե սկսեն տրանսֆերտները հարկել, շուտ֊շուտ կգնանք Հայաստան, քեշ կտանենք հետներս  :LOL:  դե գնացեք
էս էլ իմ հնարամիտ հայկական ուղեղը չի, հալալ֊զուլալ, ազնիվ դանիական միտքն ա  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (20.11.2018), Շինարար (20.11.2018), Տրիբուն (20.11.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասում ա՝ եթե սկսեն տրանսֆերտները հարկել, շուտ֊շուտ կգնանք Հայաստան, քեշ կտանենք հետներս  դե գնացեք
> էս էլ իմ հնարամիտ հայկական ուղեղը չի, հալալ֊զուլալ, ազնիվ դանիական միտքն ա


Մաքսիմում $10.000 քեշ կարող ես առանց հայտարարագրելու տանել, իսկ դա հարկելը սրիկայություն կլինի արդեն:
Իսկ դրանից ավել քեշ տարած ոու չհայտարարագրածներին օրինակ Նահանգներում դաժանորեն պատժում են սաղ քեշը բռնագրավելով, որը հետ ստանալը համարյա անհնար ա:
Բայց ինձ ՀՀ մտնելուց դեռ չեն հարցրել, թե ինչքան փող կա մոտս, երևի չմո տեսքիս են խաբնվում :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մաքսիմում $10.000 քեշ կարող ես առանց հայտարարագրելու տանել, իսկ դա հարկելը սրիկայություն կլինի արդեն:
> Իսկ դրանից ավել քեշ տարած ոու չհայտարարագրածներին օրինակ Նահանգներում դաժանորեն պատժում են սաղ քեշը բռնագրավելով, որը հետ ստանալը համարյա անհնար ա:
> Բայց ինձ ՀՀ մտնելուց դեռ չեն հարցրել, թե ինչքան փող կա մոտս, երևի չմո տեսքիս են խաբնվում :Ճ


Ո՞վ ա դրանից ավել տրանսֆերտ ուղարկում որ տարվա կտրվածքով։ Հետո կարաս հասնես Հայաստան, բանկոմատից քո հաշվից հանես  :LOL:  հազար ու մի ձև կա։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ չեն կարանալու տրանսֆերտները հարկել։ ժողովուրդն իրանց ֆռացնելու ձևը կգտնի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ո՞վ ա դրանից ավել տրանսֆերտ ուղարկում որ տարվա կտրվածքով։ Հետո կարաս հասնես Հայաստան, բանկոմատից քո հաշվից հանես  հազար ու մի ձև կա։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ չեն կարանալու տրանսֆերտները հարկել։ ժողովուրդն իրանց ֆռացնելու ձևը կգտնի։


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նման հիմարություն կանեն: Խոպանից $10.000 ից պակաս բերողին որևէ հարցով անհանգստացնելը (նույնիսկ հայտարարագրելու հարցով) էշություն ա ինձ թվում:
Բայց մեծ փողերի հոսքերը անկասկած պիտի վերահսկվեն, նորմալ եկամուտներն էլ հայտարարգրվեն: ԱՄՆ-ն էդ հարցով ահագին առաջ է, փող արտասահման փոխանցելն էլ լավ վերահսկվում է: 
Եթե մի պետություն ուզում է աղքատ ու ստորին միջին խավերը մի քիչ շնչեն ու առաջ գնան, ապա էդ խավերին հարկերով ու բյուրոկրատիայով լավ կլինի շատ չանհանգստացնեն:
Օրինակ եթե ես գամ ՀՀ-ում աշխատեմ որպես Նահանգների քաղաքացի, ապա իմ տարեկան եկամուտների մինչև մոտավորապես $100K նահանգները չի հարկելու, դրանից ավելը նոր հարկելու է ինչ-որ բանաձևով:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.11.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Օրինակ եթե ես գամ ՀՀ-ում աշխատեմ որպես Նահանգների քաղաքացի, ապա իմ տարեկան եկամուտների մինչև մոտավորապես $100K նահանգները չի հարկելու, դրանից ավելը նոր հարկելու է ինչ-որ բանաձևով:


Հաստա՞տ:
Էն պրինց Հարրիի ամուսնության ժամանակ շատ էր խոսվում, թե ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին, ցանկացած երկրում աշխատելիս, ԱՄՆ-ին էլ պիտի հարկ տա..

Հ.Գ. Տրանսֆերտները հարկելուց խուսափելու պահով.
Բանկիդ քարտից 2 հատ ես հանում ու մյուսն ուղարկում ես Հայաստան: Դու ստեղ լցնում ես, ինքն էնտեղ հանումա )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հաստա՞տ:
> Էն պրինց Հարրիի ամուսնության ժամանակ շատ էր խոսվում, թե ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին, ցանկացած երկրում աշխատելիս, ԱՄՆ-ին էլ պիտի հարկ տա..


Սրանք էլ կարծես լսեցին, թե ինչի մասին էինք խոսում )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մաքսիմում $10.000 քեշ կարող ես առանց հայտարարագրելու տանել, իսկ դա հարկելը սրիկայություն կլինի արդեն:
> Իսկ դրանից ավել քեշ տարած ոու չհայտարարագրածներին օրինակ Նահանգներում դաժանորեն պատժում են սաղ քեշը բռնագրավելով, որը հետ ստանալը համարյա անհնար ա:
> Բայց ինձ ՀՀ մտնելուց դեռ չեն հարցրել, թե ինչքան փող կա մոտս, երևի չմո տեսքիս են խաբնվում :Ճ


Հոպար, ԱՄՆ-ում 10.000 քեշի մուտք ու ելքի դեկլարացիան հարկային նպատակներով չի արվում, անօրինական տնտեսակա գործունեությունն ու փողերի լվացումը կանխելու համար ա արվում։ 

Հայաստանում էլ կարծեմ պրակտիկան եղել ա (ու երևի մնում ա) նենց, որ ինչքան ուզում ես կարաս մուտք անես, հավիդ քշա անող չի լինի, բայց դուրս էլի, 10.000-ից ավելը պիտի դեկլարացիա անես։ Բայց Հայաստանում ու իրա նման երկրներում նպատակը արտարժույթի հոսքերի կառավարումն ա եղել։ Մեր կարգի երկրները խրախուսումմ են արտարժույթի ներհոսքը, ու փորձում են սահմանափակել արտահոսքը -  capital control-ի ձև ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ նման հիմարություն կանեն: Խոպանից $10.000 ից պակաս բերողին որևէ հարցով անհանգստացնելը (նույնիսկ հայտարարագրելու հարցով) էշություն ա ինձ թվում:
> Բայց մեծ փողերի հոսքերը անկասկած պիտի վերահսկվեն, նորմալ եկամուտներն էլ հայտարարգրվեն: ԱՄՆ-ն էդ հարցով ահագին առաջ է, փող արտասահման փոխանցելն էլ լավ վերահսկվում է: 
> Եթե մի պետություն ուզում է աղքատ ու ստորին միջին խավերը մի քիչ շնչեն ու առաջ գնան, ապա էդ խավերին հարկերով ու բյուրոկրատիայով լավ կլինի շատ չանհանգստացնեն:
> Օրինակ եթե ես գամ ՀՀ-ում աշխատեմ որպես Նահանգների քաղաքացի, ապա իմ տարեկան եկամուտների մինչև մոտավորապես $100K նահանգները չի հարկելու, դրանից ավելը նոր հարկելու է ինչ-որ բանաձևով:


Դե հա, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էրեկվա շուխուռները խոպանից էկող փողերի մասին էին, ոչ թե մութ ճանապարհներով ելումուտ անողների։ Իսկ էդ մութ ելումուտները վերահսկելը ավելի շատ բանկերի պարտականությունն ա, քանի որ փոխանցումները բանկերով են կատարում, իսկ պետությունը մուտք չունի բանկային հաշիվներ։Իմ բանկը օրինակ տարին մեկ ինձ ստիպում ա մանրամասն հարցաշար լրացնել, թե իմ արտասահմանյան փոխանցումներն ուր են գնում ու ինչի համար, ինչ արտասահմանյան մուտքեր եմ ունենում։ Ստեղի ամեն մի խոշոր բանկ արդեն փողերի լվացման մի սկանդալի մեջ էղել ա։

Բանկերից խոսք գնաց։ Լսե՞լ եք, որ հիմա էլ հայկական բանկերը Իրանում ծնվածների վիզա ու մաստեր քարտերը սառեցնում են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞վ ա դրանից ավել տրանսֆերտ ուղարկում որ տարվա կտրվածքով։ Հետո կարաս հասնես Հայաստան, բանկոմատից քո հաշվից հանես  հազար ու մի ձև կա։ Ուզում եմ ասել՝ չեն կարանալու տրանսֆերտները հարկել։ ժողովուրդն իրանց ֆռացնելու ձևը կգտնի։


Դրա համար էլ, ընկեր, նորմալ երկներում (ես էլ ստեղ կարծեմ մի երկու անգամ նշել եմ) եկամուտների դեկլարացիան վերահսկվում ա ծախսերի պրոքսիով։ Այսինքն, եթե դու մի երեք տարի քիչ եկամուտ ես հայտարարագրում, հետո մեկ էլ գնում ես ու Պոռշ Կայեն ես առնում, հարկայինը յաթաղանը ձեռը գալիս ա ձեր տուն ու ասում ա․ գյալ բուռդա։  :LOL:  Ու սենց համակարգեր ներդնելիս, գիտես առաջինը ովքեր են քաշվում․ շարքային միջին խավը, որը մի երկու մանեթ փող ա կողք դրել ու սառնարան ա առնում։ Իսկ Պոռշ Կայեն առնողը կարող ա կաշառքով-բարեկամով էլի պրծնի։ 

Որ ուզենան, ամեն ինչն էլ կարան վերահսկեն։ Ակումբի մեր կամպյուտռշիկ բարեկամները կհաստատեն, որ գնալով փոխանցումներ, գործարքներ, մուտք ու ելքեր, դեկլարացիա լրացնել, համեմատել, ու սենց բաները գնալով ավելի ավտոմատացված ու թափանցիկ են դառնում պատասխանատու մարմինների (ինչ լավ տերմին ա  :LOL:  ) համար։ Ես չեմ զարմանա, որ ասենք մեր վերջին տարիների վճարած գազի, լույսի, հոսանքի, հեռախոսի, ինտեռնետի վարձերի հսկայական տվյալների բազաներ կան արդեն հավաքված ու սիստոմաորված, ու հանգիստ կարելի ա ծախսերի վերլուծություններ անել ու տեսնել, ով, որտեղ, ինչքան, ինչու։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաստա՞տ:
> Էն պրինց Հարրիի ամուսնության ժամանակ շատ էր խոսվում, թե ԱՄՆ քաղաքացին, ցանկացած երկրում աշխատելիս, ԱՄՆ-ին էլ պիտի հարկ տա..


Տենց էլ կա։ Չեմ հիշում որ թվից ԱՄՆ մտցրել ա հարկման քաղաքացիության սկզբունքը, ի տարբերություն եկամուտի ստացման ռեզիդենտ երկրի սկզբունքի։ Դրա համար էլ, հիմա որտեղ ուզում ես բանկում հաշիվ բացի (նաև Հայաստանում) հարցաշարում նշվում ա նաև ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիություն ունես, թե չէ։ Ու ալամ աշխարհի բանկերը պարտավոր են ԱՄՆ իշխանություններին պետքն եղած ժամանակ տվյալները տարամադրել։ Այսինքն, էտ Բյուրի ասած բանկային գաղտնիքն ու պետությունը մուտք չունի հաշիվներումը գնալով դառնում ա ֆուֆլո։

----------

Գաղթական (20.11.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ էրեկվա շուխուռները խոպանից էկող փողերի մասին էին, ոչ թե մութ ճանապարհներով ելումուտ անողների։ Իսկ էդ մութ ելումուտները վերահսկելը ավելի շատ բանկերի պարտականությունն ա, քանի որ փոխանցումները բանկերով են կատարում, իսկ պետությունը մուտք չունի բանկային հաշիվներ։Իմ բանկը օրինակ տարին մեկ ինձ ստիպում ա մանրամասն հարցաշար լրացնել, թե իմ արտասահմանյան փոխանցումներն ուր են գնում ու ինչի համար, ինչ արտասահմանյան մուտքեր եմ ունենում։ Ստեղի ամեն մի խոշոր բանկ արդեն փողերի լվացման մի սկանդալի մեջ էղել ա։
> 
> Բանկերից խոսք գնաց։ Լսե՞լ եք, որ հիմա էլ հայկական բանկերը Իրանում ծնվածների վիզա ու մաստեր քարտերը սառեցնում են։


Չէ Բյուր, ոնց որ միշտ լեզուները խելքներից առաջ ընկած հավայի բաներ են խոսացել։  :LOL:  Իմ վրա էս կառավարության մեջ էտ ա ազդում․ ինչ-որ haphazard վիճակ ա մոտները։ Ամեն մեկը իրա պարտքն ա համարում ամեն ինչի մասին կարծիք հայտնի, մեջ ընկնի, ելույթ ունենա՝ անկախ նրանից խելքը հասնում ա, թե չէ։ Ընդդիմություն կոչվածն էլ նոյն կերպ արձագանքում ա, Արփինե Հովհաննիսյանը վկա։ 

Սինքն, քննարկվում ա իրոք դեկլարացիայի համակարգ մտցնելու հարցը։ Ոչ մի կես գրամ խելք ունեցող մարդը դեկլարացիայի համակարգը մտցնելուց առաջ քաղաքացիներին չի ասի․ «մտցնում ենք դեկլարացիայի համակարգ, որ սաղիդ բերենք կզարան, ու ձեռնիցդ ինչ ունեք չունեք առնենք» ու դա անի ընտրություններից 20 օր առաջ։

----------

Lion (20.11.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Հատուկ Բյուրի համար Նիկոլի «աջ» կառավարության մասին, որ մենակ խոշոր բիզնեսի շահերն ա սպասարկում․

http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/263828/



> ՊԵԿ տվյալների համաձայն, 2018 թվականի հունվար-սեպտեմբերին 1000 խոշոր հարկատուները պետբյուջե են վճարել մոտ 673․5 մլրդ դրամ 2017-ի մոտ 579 մլրդ դիմաց կամ մոտ 94,5 մլրդ դրամով ավելի։ Մնացած հարկատուները վճարել են մոտ 246․2 մլրդ դրամ 2017-ի 256․1 մլրդ դրամի դիմաց, կամ մոտ 10 մլրդ դրամով պակաս։ Ընդամենը 9 ամսում հավաքվել է 919․6 մլրդ դրամ հարկեր և տուրքեր 2017-ի 835․1 մլրդ դիմաց (+10% աճ)։
> Տվյալների առավել մանրամասն վերլուծությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ հարկային բեռը հեղափոխությունից հետո ավելանում է խոշոր հարկատուների համար, այնինչ մնացած տնտեսվարողների համար այն, ընդհակառակը, նվազել է։ Այսպես, հեղափոխական ու հետհեղափոխական 2-րդ ու 3-րդ եռամսյակներում՝ ապրիլ-սեպտեմբերին, ՊԵԿ-ն ընդամենը հավաքագրել էր 648.603 մլրդ դրամ։ Դրանից մոտ 494․9 մլրդ-ը 1000 խոշոր հարկատուների, մոտ 153․7 մլրդ-ը՝ այլ տնտեսվարողների հարկերն են։ Խոշորների հարկերը կազմել են ընդհանուրի 76.3%-ը։ Այնինչ 2017-ի նույն 6 ամսվա ընթացքում ՊԵԿ-ը հավաքել էր 579․874 մլրդ դրամ։ Խոշորները վճարել էին մոտ 404 մլրդ-ը կամ 69․7%-ը։
> *Այսպիսով, 1000 խոշոր հարկատուների վճարումներն ապրիլ-սեպտեմբերին աճել են թե՛ բացարձակ մեծությամբ (+90 մլրդ դրամ) թե՛ տոկոսային հարաբերակցությամբ (76.3%՝ 69.7%-ի դիմաց)։ Այլոց հարկերն, ընդհակառակն, ընկել են 175․8 մլրդ-ից մինչև 153․7 մլրդ կամ մոտ 22 մլրդ դրամով։*
> Արդյունքում տարեսկզբից մինչև սեպտեմբերի 1000 խոշոր հարկատուի վճարումները կազմել են ՊԵԿ հավաքագրված գումարների 73․2 % -ը 2017-ի 9 ամսվա 69․3%-ի դիմաց։
> 2017-2018 թթ․ 2-րդ և 3-րդ եռամսյակներում ՊԵԿ հավաքագրված գումարների բաշխումը՝ ստորև բերված գծապատկերում։

----------

Chuk (24.12.2018), Sambitbaba (25.12.2018), Աթեիստ (24.12.2018), Գաղթական (24.12.2018), Հայկօ (24.12.2018), Տրիբուն (25.12.2018)

----------


## varo987

ինչքան հիշում եմ ինքը չէր շեշտում կոնկրետ խոշոր բիզնեսը, այլ բիզնեսը ընդանրապես:
Բիզնեսով զբաղվումա ժողովրդի 10-15տոկոսը առավելագունը 20: Բա մնացած 80տոկոսը՞
 Եթե մեկը գնումա Չինաստանից կամ Թուրքիայից ապրանքա ներկրում ծախում իրա աչքը լույս, դրանից մնացած 80տոկոսին ոչ տաքա ոչ հով: 
Մնացած ժողովրդի օգուտը էն պիտի լինի, որ հարկ տան բայց մի բանել քչացրել են հարկերը:

Խոշոր բիզնեսը որ հարկերը ավելացրելա լավա, միշտել ավելացնումա, բայց որ մյուսները հարկերը պակասացրել են էտ հենց նշանակումա, որ կառավարությունը համեմատաբար ունևոր կամ առնվազն միջին խավի մասինա ավելի շատ մտածում:
Եթե մարդը ասենք 2միլիոն դրամ աշխատավարձա ստանում կամ Սուրմալույում առևտուրա անում ամիսը մոտավոր էդքան եկամուտով 1000խոշոր հարկատուների մեջ չի մտնում բայց նորմալ ապրումա ինչի պիտի նորմալ հարկ չտա:

Եթե մինչև էտ Սաշիկը փայեր մտնում , հարկայինը, մաքսայինը կաշառքեր ուզում, հիմա չի ուզում մոնոպոլիան վերացելա ով ինչ ուզի ներկրի, հետևաբար ըստ տրամաբանության միջինների հարկերը պիտի շատանար կամ գոնե նույնը մնար ոչ թե պակասեր:

Ու ի դեպ  80տոկոսի համար խոշորի շահը կարա ավելի կարևոր լինի քան մանրինը: Ասենք Կոնյակի գործարանը, Գրանդ Տոբակոն 1000ավաոր աշխատատեղեր են ստեղծում 1000ավոր մարդիկել գյուղերում խաղող ու թութուն են մշակում, իսկ Սուրմալույի առևտրականը մենակ իր ընտանիքնա պահում իրա ներկրած ու վաճառած ապրանքիցել նենց չի, որ երկրի տնտեսությունը օգուտա անում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀ կառավարությունը հրապարակեց իր ծրագրի նախագիծը

e-gov.am-ում, դեռ որոշման նախագիծն ա, հեսա երևի օրվա ընթացքում կհրապարակվի որոշումը լրիվ։ Պաժալիստա, քննարկել-մննարկել-քննադատել ․․․․ 

Մոտ 70 էջանով փաստաթուղթ ա։ Էսօր չէ, բայց վաղը մյուսը օրը ես էլ երևի կկարդամ։

----------


## Lion

Մեկը ես կլռեմ - ինչո՞ւ: Պատասխանը պարզ է, այո, նման ծրագրերը *շատ* կարևոր են, բայց մեր տիպի երկրներում, դժբախտաբար, դրանք որպես կանոն ընդհանուր դեկլարատիվ, այլ խոսքերով ասած կենացային բնույթ ունեն: Եղել է այդպես միշտ, չեմ կարծում, որ Նիկոլի մոտ այլ բան կլինի: Էդ ծրագիր կոչվածն իրականում գեղեցիկ ցանկությունների մասին դեկլարացիա է, ինքը գեղեցիկ էր Սերժենց ժամանակ, գեղեցիկ է նաև հիմա:

Ես կասպասեմ կոնկրետ գործերի, ծրագիր քննարկելն ինձ համար ուղղակի անիմաստ զբաղմունք եմ համարում, թեև, բնականաբար, եթե հարմար եղավ արտահայտվել, անպայման կխոսեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն ֆբ ամբողջ լրահոսս կառավարության ծրագրի քննադատությունն ա։ Ամեն մեկն իրա ոլորտից մասնագիտական կարծիք ա հայտնում, ինչը շատ լավ ա։ Բայց կոնկրետ էդ ստատուսներից մեկը ինձ մի այլ կարգի բացել ա։ Պարզվում ա՝ ՀՀԿ ծրագրից քոփի֊փեյսթ են արել  :LOL:  




> 2019 թ․
> ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունն ասում է․
> 
> Գիտության ոլորտում անհրաժեշտ է՝
> -ստեղծել գիտական, գիտակրթական և գիտատեխնոլոգիական գերազանցության կենտրոններ՝ բեկումնային զարգացում ապահովող որոշ տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտում.
> #Կառավարության_ծրագիր_կրթություն_և_գիտություն
> 
> 2017 թ․
> ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունն ասում էր․
> ...


Աղբյուր

Գնամ, ես էլ փորփրեմ ծրագիրը, տեսնեմ ինչ կա քլնգելու  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտության հերն են անիծում։ Ա դե լավ էլի, իսկականից լավ էլի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Էս էլ պարգևավճարներից «տեղյակ չլինելու» պահով....

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էլ պարգևավճարներից «տեղյակ չլինելու» պահով....


Չգիտեմ՝ գլխավոր մասնագետն ինչ ա, բայց իրանցից մեկը 17 000 ա ստացել, մյուսները՝ 200 000֊ի կարգի։ Տեսնես ո՞րն ա իրանց տարբերությունը  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ պարգևավճարներից «տեղյակ չլինելու» պահով....


Գլխավոր մասնագետները փոխնախարներին հավասար պարգևավճար են ստացել, արդար չի։  :LOL: 




> Չգիտեմ՝ գլխավոր մասնագետն ինչ ա, բայց իրանցից մեկը 17 000 ա ստացել, մյուսները՝ 200 000֊ի կարգի։ Տեսնես ո՞րն ա իրանց տարբերությունը


Առաջատար մասնագետից հետո, մյուս աստիճանն ա։ Եքա նախարարություն ու ուզում ես տարբերություններ չլինե՞ն աշխատողների մեջ։  :LOL: 

Իրականում, քանի որ աշխատանքի արդյունավետության չափելի ցուցանիշներ չկան, պարգևավճաների ֆոնդը բաժանվում ա ըստ պաշտոններ ու ըստ աշխատած տարիներին։ Այսինքն, եթե մի գլխավոր մասնագետը մյուիս ավել ա ստացել, էտ նշանակում ա, որ մեկը տաս տարի աշխատում ա, մյուսը՝ հինգ։ Էսքան պարզ։ Իրականում մշակույթի նախարության պարգևավճարների չափը ահագին համեստ ա, համեմատած ասենք նույն ՊԵԿ-ի հետ։ 

Ու էտ պարգեևավճարների մասին տեղյակ չլինելը պետք չի սխալ հասկանալ։ Խոսքը նրանում չի, որ ոչ մեկը խաբար չէր, որ պարգևավճարներ են տրվում։ Հազար տարի ա էտ պրակտիկան կա։ Խոսքը նրանում ա, որ պարգևավճար կարան տան աշխատավարձից հինգ անգամ շատ, ոնց որ ՊԵԿ-ն ա արել։ Այ էս հենց օրենսդրական բաց ա ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ու պետք ա փակվի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆիննախի օգտակար բացատրությունը հա՛մ ծրագրի, հա՛մ էլ պարգևավճարների մասին

----------


## Վիշապ

էս պարգևավճարների մասով. Էն որ նախկինում պետական ապարատի աշխատողների մեծ մասը փայերով ու ատկատներով էին ապրում՝ ՀՀ բյուջեն դուշմանի կովի տեղ դրած, սաղ նորմալ էր, ոչ մի շուխուր չկար, հիմա սրանք չուտելու տեղը ինչ-որ չմո բոնուսներ են ստացել, հայ ժողովուրդը մե դժգոհ ա, մե դառնացած, էս ինչ մի դժբախտություն էր, բա սրա համար է՞ինք հեղափոխություն արել: Մենք ինչպես միշտ՝ տարվա մեծ մասը անադեկվատ ենք, էն մնացած մասն էլ՝ հոՔնաՁ ու դեպրեսված :Ճ

----------

John (16.02.2019), Աթեիստ (07.02.2019), Հայկօ (07.02.2019), Տրիբուն (07.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու էտ պարգեևավճարների մասին տեղյակ չլինելը պետք չի սխալ հասկանալ։ Խոսքը նրանում չի, որ ոչ մեկը խաբար չէր, որ պարգևավճարներ են տրվում։ Հազար տարի ա էտ պրակտիկան կա։ Խոսքը նրանում ա, որ պարգևավճար կարան տան աշխատավարձից հինգ անգամ շատ, ոնց որ ՊԵԿ-ն ա արել։ Այ էս հենց օրենսդրական բաց ա ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ու պետք ա փակվի։


Հա, հեչ, բան չասեցի, բայց դե եթե պարգևավճարներ ստացած նախկին նախարարը այդ պարգևավճարների մասին օրեսնդրությունից բեխաբար ա, ու էսօրվա դրությամբ ԱԺ-ի կառավարական խմբակցության ղեկավար լինելով շարունակում ա թոզ փչելով քեզ համոզել, ուրեմն լրիվ օքեյ ա։




> Ֆիննախի *օգտակար* բացատրությունը հա՛մ ծրագրի, հա՛մ էլ պարգևավճարների մասին


օքեյ  :LOL: 

Բայց նատուռի էդ ծրագրի իմաստը ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում․․․ եթե երկրում իշխանությունը պատկանում ա ժողովրդին, էդ ժողովուրդն էլ նախընտրական ծրագրի հիման վրա կուսակցությանը տվել ա մեծամասնություն, որն էլ ձևավորել է կառավարություն, էլ այդ նույն նախընտրական ծրագիրը մի հատ էլ նույն էլի ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված ԱԺ-ի համաձայնության ներկայացնելու իմաստը որն ա, էլի։ Հիմա էլ սրանից են շոու սարքելու, թե բա տեսեք որ «իմ քայլը» խմբակցությունը հարցակոխ անելով խզարում ա կառավարության անդամներին ծրագրի վերաբերյալ, ու հեչ էլ դակող չի, տեսա՞ք․․․ քաղաքական թատրոն, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Ու նենց չի, թե էդ կառավարության ծրագիրը ինչ-որ հարկադրող մեխանիզմ ա ներառում ու ինչ-որ բանը խանգարելու ա էգուց ասել՝ վայ չէ, էնի լավ չգիտեինք, պետք ա տվայլներ հավաքել, հասկանալ ոնց ու ինչ։ Բայց գոհ եմ, որ գոնե ծրագրում «անցումային արդարադատություն» գործարկելու մասին զրույց չկա, կարծես սկսում են իրենց որպես գործող իշանություն զգալ, ոչ թե անցումային հեղափոխական խունտա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս պարգևավճարների մասով. Էն որ նախկինում պետական ապարատի աշխատողների մեծ մասը փայերով ու ատկատներով էին ապրում՝ ՀՀ բյուջեն դուշմանի կովի տեղ դրած, սաղ նորմալ էր, ոչ մի շուխուր չկար, հիմա սրանք չուտելու տեղը ինչ-որ չմո բոնուսներ են ստացել, հայ ժողովուրդը մե դժգոհ ա, մե դառնացած, էս ինչ մի դժբախտություն էր, բա սրա համար է՞ինք հեղափոխություն արել: Մենք ինչպես միշտ՝ տարվա մեծ մասը անադեկվատ ենք, էն մնացած մասն էլ՝ հոՔնաՁ ու դեպրեսված :Ճ


Վիշապ ջան, արդեն որերորդ անգամ էս նույն տրամաբանությամբ մեկնաբանություն ես անում․․․ այ եղբայր, անցածներին դրա համար էլ ազգովի սիկտիր արին, նախկին դուշամմերին էլ փորձում են հերթով մի հաստ բանի վրա քաշել։ Իսկ հիմիկվա իշանություններին էնքան են սիրում-հարգում, որ քննադատում են՝ հավատալով, որ երկրի միակ իշխանավորի՝ ժողովրդի ձայնը լսելու ունակություն ու արդարամտություն ունեն։ Իսկ թե գործը հասնի նույն դուշմանաբար գռփելուն, նորից ժողովուրդը կլռի ու կսկսի պատրաստվել սիկտիրացման պրոցեդուրային։ Թշնամուն չեն քննադատում, այլ մաման լացացնում են, նախկին ղեկավարությունն էլ հենց ազգի թշնամի էր որ կար։ Քննադատում են նրանց, ում նկատմամբ հարգանքով ու հավատով ես լցված, որ քննադատությունդ տեղ ա հասնելու։ Տարբերությունը զգո՞ւմ ես։

----------

Lion (07.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (07.02.2019), Յոհաննես (07.02.2019), Տրիբուն (07.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, հեչ, բան չասեցի, բայց դե եթե պարգևավճարներ ստացած նախկին նախարարը այդ պարգևավճարների մասին օրեսնդրությունից բեխաբար ա, ու էսօրվա դրությամբ ԱԺ-ի կառավարական խմբակցության ղեկավար լինելով շարունակում ա թոզ փչելով քեզ համոզել, ուրեմն լրիվ օքեյ ա։


Ծլնգ, Մակունցը մորքուրիս աղջիկը չի, բայց վեց ամսվա մշակությի նախարարից սպասել, որ պիտի ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը անգիր սրերտեր, նորմալ չի։ Աշխատավարձ պրեմիա հաշվելու համար ֆին վարչությունը ունի նախարարությունը։  Ինչորիս ա, էս հարցը էն հարցը չէր որ էսքան էներգիա տաներ։ Ես կողմ եմ, որ աշխատավարձերը օբշի բարձրացնեն, քան անոռուգլուխ պրեմիաներ տան ու մարդկանց երևակայությունը գռգռեն։




> Բայց նատուռի էդ ծրագրի իմաստը ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում․․․ եթե երկրում իշխանությունը պատկանում ա ժողովրդին, էդ ժողովուրդն էլ նախընտրական ծրագրի հիման վրա կուսակցությանը տվել ա մեծամասնություն, որն էլ ձևավորել է կառավարություն, էլ այդ նույն նախընտրական ծրագիրը մի հատ էլ նույն էլի ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված ԱԺ-ի համաձայնության ներկայացնելու իմաստը որն ա, էլի։ Հիմա էլ սրանից են շոու սարքելու, թե բա տեսեք որ «իմ քայլը» խմբակցությունը հարցակոխ անելով խզարում ա կառավարության անդամներին ծրագրի վերաբերյալ, ու հեչ էլ դակող չի, տեսա՞ք․․․ քաղաքական թատրոն, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Ու նենց չի, թե էդ կառավարության ծրագիրը ինչ-որ հարկադրող մեխանիզմ ա ներառում ու ինչ-որ բանը խանգարելու ա էգուց ասել՝ վայ չէ, էնի լավ չգիտեինք, պետք ա տվայլներ հավաքել, հասկանալ ոնց ու ինչ։ Բայց գոհ եմ, որ գոնե ծրագրում «անցումային արդարադատություն» գործարկելու մասին զրույց չկա, կարծես սկսում են իրենց որպես գործող իշանություն զգալ, ոչ թե անցումային հեղափոխական խունտա։


Ազիզ ջան, ես որ հենց էս նույն բանը ասում էի նախորդ ծրագիրը ներկայացնելուց, թռել էիք դեմքիս դու ու Չուկը, բա ծրագիրը դուրներս չի գալիս, դես դեն։ Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում սրա իմաստը։ Ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում սենց բան չկա։ Կա նախընտրական ծրագիր, դրանով ընտրված մեծամասնություն ու մեծամասնության կառավարություն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, արդեն որերորդ անգամ էս նույն տրամաբանությամբ մեկնաբանություն ես անում․․․ այ եղբայր, անցածներին դրա համար էլ ազգովի սիկտիր արին, նախկին դուշամմերին էլ փորձում են հերթով մի հաստ բանի վրա քաշել։ Իսկ հիմիկվա իշանություններին էնքան են սիրում-հարգում, որ քննադատում են՝ հավատալով, որ երկրի միակ իշխանավորի՝ ժողովրդի ձայնը լսելու ունակություն ու արդարամտություն ունեն։ Իսկ թե գործը հասնի նույն դուշմանաբար գռփելուն, նորից ժողովուրդը կլռի ու կսկսի պատրաստվել սիկտիրացման պրոցեդուրային։ Թշնամուն չեն քննադատում, այլ մաման լացացնում են, նախկին ղեկավարությունն էլ հենց ազգի թշնամի էր որ կար։ Քննադատում են նրանց, ում նկատմամբ հարգանքով ու հավատով ես լցված, որ քննադատությունդ տեղ ա հասնելու։ Տարբերությունը զգո՞ւմ ես։


Բոնուսների մասով քննադատությունը իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ ձգձգվող է, ծիծաղելի ու ձանձրալի: Կարելի է համարել ոչ թե կատարված աշխատանքի համար խրախուսանք, այլ՝ խոսքի գործի մեջ մտնելու, այսպես ասած՝ up-front bonus: Ես բացարձակ դեմ չեմ: ՈՒ աշխատավարձներն էլ պետք է բարձրացնել: Հասկանալի է, որ աղքատ երկիր ենք: Բայց աղքատ երկրում ինչ-որ բան փոխելու համար հայրենասիրությունը քիչ է, Սովետը վկա:
Իսկ էս նեղ մաջալին ռեալ ու ակտուալ խնդիրներին լուծում տալու տեղը դրոշի վրա խաչ ավելացնելու առաջարկություններ անող պաշտոնյային պետք ա կոշիկով ծեծել ու ստացած բոնուսները կանխիկով մտցնել հետևը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բոնուսների մասով քննադատությունը իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ ձգձգվող է, ծիծաղելի ու ձանձրալի: Կարելի է համարել ոչ թե կատարված աշխատանքի համար խրախուսանք, այլ՝ խոսքի գործի մեջ մտնելու, այսպես ասած՝ up-front bonus: Ես բացարձակ դեմ չեմ: ՈՒ աշխատավարձներն էլ պետք է բարձրացնել: Հասկանալի է, որ աղքատ երկիր ենք: Բայց աղքատ երկրում ինչ-որ բան փոխելու համար հայրենասիրությունը քիչ է, Սովետը վկա:
> Իսկ էս նեղ մաջալին ռեալ ու ակտուալ խնդիրներին լուծում տալու տեղը դրոշի վրա խաչ ավելացնելու առաջարկություններ անող պաշտոնյային պետք ա կոշիկով ծեծել ու ստացած բոնուսները կանխիկով մտցնել հետևը:


Ներող կլինես, բայց ձենդ տաք տեղից ա գալիս։ Աղքատ ուսուցչի համար առաջնայինը ոչ թե երկրի ինչ-որ փոխելն ա, այլ ընտանիքը կերակրելը։ Ու նենց էլ համեմատաբար բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացող պետ աշխատողները մեկ էլ մի հատ էլ աստղաբաշխական բոնուսներ են ստանում․․․ մեղմ ասած՝ արդար չի։ Լրիվ հասկանում եմ քեզ էլ, Հայկօյին էլ, որ նույնիսկ էդ բոնուսներով էլ, աշխատավարձները եսիմ ինչ բարձր չեն նախարարների համար, բայց իրար մեջ առանց որևէ հաշվետվողականության բոնուսներ բաժանելը, երբ երկիրը աղքատ ա, մի քիչ սիրուն չի, էլի։ Այդ ամենը կարելի էր անել մի քիչ ավելի բացահայտ, հաշվարկելով, ու քիչ մը ավելի արդար բաժանելով, իսկ անել, հետո էլ փորձել վրից թոզ փչելով սվաղելը ցույց ա տալիս քթածակության պակաս ու «մեր դեմը խաղ չկա»-յություն, ինչ-որ չափ։ Բայց դե սենց ասեմ․ ես ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչից էլ առասպելական հանրային սրտացավություն չեն ակնկալում, դրա համար էլ սպասում են (Տրիբունին ինադու) ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգային լուծումներ, որ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը ուզենա էլ, չկարողանա առանց նախօրոք բոլորի իմացության մեժդուսաբոյչիկ բոնուսներ բաժանեն։

----------

Freeman (08.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (07.02.2019), Բարեկամ (07.02.2019), Տրիբուն (08.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, Մակունցը մորքուրիս աղջիկը չի, բայց վեց ամսվա մշակությի նախարարից սպասել, որ պիտի ՀՀ օրենսդրությունը անգիր սրերտեր, նորմալ չի։ Աշխատավարձ պրեմիա հաշվելու համար ֆին վարչությունը ունի նախարարությունը։  Ինչորիս ա, էս հարցը էն հարցը չէր որ էսքան էներգիա տաներ։ Ես կողմ եմ, որ աշխատավարձերը օբշի բարձրացնեն, քան անոռուգլուխ պրեմիաներ տան ու մարդկանց երևակայությունը գռգռեն։


Նայի, Մակունցը իր նախարարությունում պարգևավճարների դաբրո ա տվել, հետո որիշների պարգևատրային չտեսությունը դառնում ա հանրային զրույց։ Ես չեմ, դու ես, բա մի հատ չե՞ս գնա էդ օրենքներից մի քիչ հոտ քաշես, որ հասկանաս ինչ ու ոնց մեկնաբանես հարցազրույցների ժամանակ (ասենք գոնե ոնց որ Ջանջուղազյանը), իմանալով, որ էս ա վաղը-մյուս օր քո ստացած պարգևավճարի լուրն էլ ա տարածվելու։ Իսկ ինքը նախընտրել ա դատարկ բառերով «հույզեր հանգստացնել», ինչը մեկն ինձ ցուցադրում ա, որ շարքային դատարկաբանող քաղ գարծիչ ա, որի հետ կոպիտ ասած շատ հույսեր կապելու չի։ Բայց դե լավն ա, առնվազն հրապարակային խոսքի ստանդարտ ա ստեղծում։  :Jpit: 




> Ազիզ ջան, ես որ հենց էս նույն բանը ասում էի նախորդ ծրագիրը ներկայացնելուց, թռել էիք դեմքիս դու ու Չուկը, բա ծրագիրը դուրներս չի գալիս, դես դեն։ Ես էլ չեմ հասկանում սրա իմաստը։ Ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում սենց բան չկա։ Կա նախընտրական ծրագիր, դրանով ընտրված մեծամասնություն ու մեծամասնության կառավարություն։


Իմ հիշելով դու պնդում էիր, որ մեսիջները լավն էին, իմ ասածն էլ էն ժամանակ էն էր, որ ոչ մի ֆունկցիա այն ծրագիրը չեր կատարում, այլ դատարկ ջուր ծեծոցի էր։ Իմ հասկանալով սահմանադրության մեջ սրա ամրագրելու իմաստը էն ա, որ ծառայում ա որպես առաջին տարվա ընթացքում կառավարությանը վստահության քվեի նախապայման, որ մի տարի անց այդ ծրագրի հիման վրա տեսնեն՝ արժի վստահության քվեն նորացնել, թե անվստահության հարց բարձրացնելու ժամանակն ա, կոպիտ ասած։ Բայց եթե ծրագրի մեջ չկա ոչ մի հաշվառվող բան, ապա այս իմաստը լրիվ կորում ա։ Հիմա ոնց որ Ջանջուղազյանը ասում ա, որ ամեն կառավարություն իրա ձևով ա ծրագիր գրում, քանի որ օրեսնդրական ստանդարտ չկա սրա վերաբերյալ, ուրեմն հասկանում ենք, որ այս կառավարությունը ընտրել ա հեքիաթ պատմել, ոչ թե կարճատև ու երկարատև նպատակների քիչ թե շատ հստակ նկարագրություն անել՝ չափելու սանդղակներով, որ մի տարի հետո հասկանանք՝ իրանք գոնե իրանց ասած նպատակներին հավատարիմ են, թե անոռուգլուխ առաջ են գնում։ Մոտավորապես սենց էլի․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ներող կլինես, բայց ձենդ տաք տեղից ա գալիս։ Աղքատ ուսուցչի համար առաջնայինը ոչ թե երկրի ինչ-որ փոխելն ա, այլ ընտանիքը կերակրելը։ Ու նենց էլ համեմատաբար բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացող պետ աշխատողները մեկ էլ մի հատ էլ աստղաբաշխական բոնուսներ են ստանում․․․ մեղմ ասած՝ արդար չի։ Լրիվ հասկանում եմ քեզ էլ, Հայկօյին էլ, որ նույնիսկ էդ բոնուսներով էլ, աշխատավարձները եսիմ ինչ բարձր չեն նախարարների համար, բայց իրար մեջ առանց որևէ հաշվետվողականության բոնուսներ բաժանելը, երբ երկիրը աղքատ ա, մի քիչ սիրուն չի, էլի։ Այդ ամենը կարելի էր անել մի քիչ ավելի բացահայտ, հաշվարկելով, ու քիչ մը ավելի արդար բաժանելով, իսկ անել, հետո էլ փորձել վրից թոզ փչելով սվաղելը ցույց ա տալիս քթածակության պակաս ու «մեր դեմը խաղ չկա»-յություն, ինչ-որ չափ։ Բայց դե սենց ասեմ․ ես ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչից էլ առասպելական հանրային սրտացավություն չեն ակնկալում, դրա համար էլ սպասում են (Տրիբունին ինադու) ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգային լուծումներ, որ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահը ուզենա էլ, չկարողանա առանց նախօրոք բոլորի իմացության մեժդուսաբոյչիկ բոնուսներ բաժանեն։


ՈՒսուցչի հետ որ համեմատես, սաղ աշխարհում ուսուցիչները թշվառ խավ են, օրինակ Նահանգներում միջին պետպաշտոնյան 5 անգամ ավել ա ստանում միջին ուսուցչից: 
ՈՒ իմիջայլոց, ես աղքատ ուսուցիչների ընտանիքից եմ, հենց հիմա տանը երկու թոշակառու դասատու կա, մեկը ծանր հիվանդ, էդքան էլ տաք տեղից չի  :Sad:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՈՒսուցչի հետ որ համեմատես, սաղ աշխարհում ուսուցիչները թշվառ խավ են, օրինակ Նահանգներում միջին պետպաշտոնյան 5 անգամ ավել ա ստանում միջին ուսուցչից: 
> ՈՒ իմիջայլոց, ես աղքատ ուսուցիչների ընտանիքից եմ, հենց հիմա տանը երկու թոշակառու դասատու կա, մեկը ծանր հիվանդ, էդքան էլ տաք տեղից չի


Առողջությո՜ւն ձերոնց։

Դե տես, պատկերացրու նահանգներում մեկ էլ պարզվում ա, որ խոսքի նահանգային վարչությունների աշխատողներն իրենց աշխատավարձի հնգապատիկ բոնուսներ են ստացել, քանի ուսուցիչները 5 անգամ ավելի քիչ են ստանում (ուսուցիչների արհմիությունն էլ երկու շաբաթ ա դասադուլ ա անում)․․․ էդ մարդիկ երկու ժամից ավել իրենց պաշտոններին կմնա՞ն։ Տո էդ անտերը դպրոցական վինետկեքի վրա 30 տարի առաջ դեմքերները սև ներկած նահանգապետներին են ուզում ոտի վրա լարեն, դու բոնուսների մոմենտով շուխուրին ես անուն դնում․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայի, Մակունցը իր նախարարությունում պարգևավճարների դաբրո ա տվել, հետո որիշների պարգևատրային չտեսությունը դառնում ա հանրային զրույց։ Ես չեմ, դու ես, բա մի հատ չե՞ս գնա էդ օրենքներից մի քիչ հոտ քաշես, որ հասկանաս ինչ ու ոնց մեկնաբանես հարցազրույցների ժամանակ (ասենք գոնե ոնց որ Ջանջուղազյանը), իմանալով, որ էս ա վաղը-մյուս օր քո ստացած պարգևավճարի լուրն էլ ա տարածվելու։ Իսկ ինքը նախընտրել ա դատարկ բառերով «հույզեր հանգստացնել», ինչը մեկն ինձ ցուցադրում ա, որ շարքային դատարկաբանող քաղ գարծիչ ա, որի հետ կոպիտ ասած շատ հույսեր կապելու չի։ Բայց դե լավն ա, առնվազն հրապարակային խոսքի ստանդարտ ա ստեղծում։ 
> 
> ․․


Ընկեր, վեց ամսվա մշակույթի նախարարին, որը մինչև նախարար դառնալը կառավարության շենքի տեղը չի իմացել, համեմատել քսան տարվա գլխավոր գանձապետ/ֆինանսների փոխնախարար/նախարարի հետ, աբսուրդ ա, չէ՞։ Ջանջուղազյանը մենակ էտ չի որ գիտի, ինքը լիքը ուրիշ բաներ գիտի, որ Հայաստանում ոչ մեկը չգիտի։ Ինքը վաբշե դեմք ա  :LOL: 




> Իմ հիշելով դու պնդում էիր, որ մեսիջները լավն էին, իմ ասածն էլ էն ժամանակ էն էր, որ ոչ մի ֆունկցիա այն ծրագիրը չեր կատարում, այլ դատարկ ջուր ծեծոցի էր։ Իմ հասկանալով սահմանադրության մեջ սրա ամրագրելու իմաստը էն ա, որ ծառայում ա որպես առաջին տարվա ընթացքում կառավարությանը վստահության քվեի նախապայման, որ մի տարի անց այդ ծրագրի հիման վրա տեսնեն՝ արժի վստահության քվեն նորացնել, թե անվստահության հարց բարձրացնելու ժամանակն ա, կոպիտ ասած։ Բայց եթե ծրագրի մեջ չկա ոչ մի հաշվառվող բան, ապա այս իմաստը լրիվ կորում ա։ Հիմա ոնց որ Ջանջուղազյանը ասում ա, որ ամեն կառավարություն իրա ձևով ա ծրագիր գրում, քանի որ օրեսնդրական ստանդարտ չկա սրա վերաբերյալ, ուրեմն հասկանում ենք, որ այս կառավարությունը ընտրել ա հեքիաթ պատմել, ոչ թե կարճատև ու երկարատև նպատակների քիչ թե շատ հստակ նկարագրություն անել՝ չափելու սանդղակներով, որ մի տարի հետո հասկանանք՝ իրանք գոնե իրանց ասած նպատակներին հավատարիմ են, թե անոռուգլուխ առաջ են գնում։ Մոտավորապես սենց էլի․․․


Համ էտ, համ էլ էն որ ծրագիրը գրելը ընտրություններից հետո ախմախություն ա։ Փըլիզ, որոշ մեջբերումներ իմ մտքի փայլատակումներից գիտահետազոտական ու կրթական նպատակներով  :LOL: 




> Ավելին, իմ համար նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգում, երբ կա հաշվետվողականության ու պատասխանտվության գործող մեխանիզմ, մանրամասն ծրագիրը լրիվ ախմախություն ա։ Ընտրվածը պատասխանատույա իրա նախընտարական ծրագրի ու խոստումներ համար։





> Ու ես մեռա ասելով, որ հավայի ու անիմաստ պրոցես ա, իսկ դուք վիզ դրած գիտական մանրամասներ եք մեջը ման գալիս։





> ․․․․ընտրվելուց հետո կառավարությանը մի հատ էլ կանչել ասել, արի ծրագիր գրի, աբսուրդ ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ Լենայի բացատրությունը պարգևավճարների պահով․ 




> 1. Պետական կառույցներում արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդեր այլևս չեն լինելու: (Հնարավոր է, որ բացառություն լինի միայն ՊՆ-ն): Հիմնականում հենց այս ֆոնդերից են տարիներ շարունակ տրամադրվել պարգևավճարներ և սահմանված չի եղել պարգևավճարի վերին շեմ հանրային ծառայողի համար:
> 
> 2. 2019թ.-ի բյուջեով յուրաքանչյուր պետական հաստատության համար պարգևավճարի ֆոնդ կնախատեսվի աշխատավարձի ֆոնդի 30 տոկոսի չափով:
> 
> 3. Քաղաքացիական ծառայության գրասենյակը մշակում է կառավարության որոշում, որը պետք է կարգավորի պարգևավճարների բաշխումը: Կարծում եմ՝ այս կարգի ամենակարևոր հարցը վերաբերում է վերին շեմ սահմանելուն յուրաքանչյուր պաշտոնի համար, որպեսզի ղեկավարն այդ շեմով սահմանափակված լինի՝ իրեն ու աշխատողներին պարգևավճարների տրամադրման ժամանակ:
> 
> 4. Առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում արդեն մենք կնախաձեռնենք փոփոխություն Հանրային ծառայության մասին օրենքում, որպեսզի հրապարակվող հայտարարագրի մեջ երևա նաև պարգևավճարի չափը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վերջին 10 տարում պարգևավճարների տրամադրման հարցում այսքան փոփոխություն չի եղել, որքան վերջին երեք շաբաթում եղավ։


Այսինքն, իրոք օրենսդարան բաց կար, ու ոնց որ էն շատ մեծ պարգևավճարները արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդերից են տվել։ Ու էս հարցը կարգավորման մեջ աենակարևորը հենց էն ա, որ արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդերը սաղ փակում են, մի բան, որը քանի տարի ա փարձում էին անել, հենց Ջանջուղազյանի նախաձեռնությամբ, ու չէր ստացվում, քանի որ էտ ֆոնդերը ազատ ուտելու լավ աղբյուր էին։   

Ու ՊԵԿ ու Ֆինանսների նախարարներին ԱԺ հրավիրելն ու բացատրություն պահանջելն էլ թոզ փչոցի չէր, լավ էլ արդյունք ա տվել։

----------

Sagittarius (08.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկեր, վեց ամսվա մշակույթի նախարարին, որը մինչև նախարար դառնալը կառավարության շենքի տեղը չի իմացել, համեմատել քսան տարվա գլխավոր գանձապետ/ֆինանսների փոխնախարար/նախարարի հետ, աբսուրդ ա, չէ՞։ Ջանջուղազյանը մենակ էտ չի որ գիտի, ինքը լիքը ուրիշ բաներ գիտի, որ Հայաստանում ոչ մեկը չգիտի։ Ինքը վաբշե դեմք ա


Հա, աբսուրդ ա, ինչպես նաև իմ ասածների մեջ Մակունցի ու Ջանջուղազյանի համեմատություն տեսնելը  :LOL: 




> Համ էտ, համ էլ էն որ ծրագիրը գրելը ընտրություններից հետո ախմախություն ա։ Փըլիզ, որոշ մեջբերումներ իմ մտքի փայլատակումներից գիտահետազոտական ու կրթական նպատակներով


Վոբշըմ համաձայնվեցինք, էս տնտեսական հեղափոխության ազդարարի հավայի թղթի կտորի քննարկումը սպառված ա։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս էլ Լենայի բացատրությունը պարգևավճարների պահով․ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1. Պետական կառույցներում արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդեր այլևս չեն լինելու: (Հնարավոր է, որ բացառություն լինի միայն ՊՆ-ն): Հիմնականում հենց այս ֆոնդերից են տարիներ շարունակ տրամադրվել պարգևավճարներ և սահմանված չի եղել պարգևավճարի վերին շեմ հանրային ծառայողի համար:
> 
> ...


Տրիբուն, նատուռի՞, ընկեր։ Տո Լենան հեչ (ի դեպ իր այս մի քանի բուլեթ-փոինթով ստատուսը ավելի շատ ծրագիր ա, քան կառավարության 70-էջանոց բարբաջանքը), դու հիմա կարծում ես որ ՊԵԿ-ի պետի պարգևավճարը արտաբյուջետային ֆոնդերից ա եկե՞լ։ Իմ նյուխով ստեղ 3-րդ կետը ավելի կարևոր ա, ու ամբողջ ՊԵԿ-ի բյուջեի աշխատավարձային ֆոնդի 30% դրել մի քանի հոգով իրար մեջ կիսել են, դրա համար էլ տենց թվեր են խփել։ Ու պարգևավճարների պահով ծակը ոչ թե արտաբյուջետային գոյացումների մեջ են (հա, դրանց վաղուց էր պետք փակել), այլ հենց վերին շեմ (ու տարրական խղճի զգացում) չունենալն էր։

Հա, Ջանջուղազյանին ԱԺ հրավիրելը լավ արդյունք տվեց, բայց արի դրանք չանվանենք խզարում, էլի, այլ, խոսքի, մասթերկլաս  :LOL:  ձեռի հետ էլ Ջանջուղազյանը իրա (լրիվ արդար) օրակարգը առաջ բրթեց։  :Jpit:  ինչպես ասում են՝ վին-վին, բայց լավ կլինի, Մակունցը Ջանջուղազյանի համարը հեռախոսի մեջ պահի, որ հարցազրույց տալուց առաջ մի հատ զանգի մի երկու տարրական հարցի պատասխան ստանա, նոր եթեր դուրս գա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վոբշըմ համաձայնվեցինք, էս տնտեսական հեղափոխության ազդարարի հավայի թղթի կտորի քննարկումը սպառված ա։


Ես առանձնապես ինձ չէի կոտորի կառավարության ծրագիրը քննարկելով։ Որոշ «վերլուծաբաններ» ասում են «բարի ցանկությունների ցուցակ ա», ոնց որ կարա ասենք չար ցանկությունների ցուցակ լիներ, առմագեդոնի կանխատեսում կամ դժոխքի նկարագիր։  :LOL:  

Բայց որոշ դրական էլեմենտներ մեջը տեսնում եմ։ Մեկի մասին էսօր Տիգրան Խաչատրյանը խոսել ա: Էտ «նեդրումներ» վերացալան տերմինը, որով Կարեն Կարապետյանը զահլեքս տարավ, շատ կոնկրետ «հիմնական միջոցների տարեկան համախառն կուտակում» (gross fixed capital formation) չափելի ցուցանիշով փոխարինելն ա, ու դա թիրախավորելը:  

Ես ինքս, հենց Ակումբում, շատ պատահակ մի քանի ամիս առաջ սրա մաsին գրել էի, որ պետք ա նորմալ միջազգային համադրելի ցուցանիշ վերցնել GFCF ու դրանով չափել ներդրումները, թե չէ ազգովի հավայի զրուցներ ենք անում։ Ասածս էն ա, որ առանց էտքան ցանկալի թվերի էլ ահագին կոնկրետություն կա ծրագրում։ 

Նու իսկ շատ թվերի ու թիրախների ու սենց  բաների հետ կապված ես լուրջ մեթոդական խնդիր ունեմ  :LOL:  ու ուշադրությու չեմ դարձնում։ Բայց էս արդեն ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա։

Ի դեպ, վերջնական տեսքով ծրագիրը հեսա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, Ջանջուղազյանին ԱԺ հրավիրելը լավ արդյունք տվեց, բայց արի դրանք չանվանենք խզարում, էլի, այլ, խոսքի, մասթերկլաս  ձեռի հետ էլ Ջանջուղազյանը իրա (լրիվ արդար) օրակարգը առաջ բրթեց։  ինչպես ասում են՝ վին-վին, բայց լավ կլինի, Մակունցը Ջանջուղազյանի համարը հեռախոսի մեջ պահի, որ հարցազրույց տալուց առաջ մի հատ զանգի մի երկու տարրական հարցի պատասխան ստանա, նոր եթեր դուրս գա։


Մակունցը իրա գործը շատ լավ անում ա, դու մի բզբզա։  :LOL:  Ու հեչ կարիք չունի Ջանջուղազյանին զանգելու ամեն խոսիքց առաջ, բա իշխանության ճյուղերի տարանջատման հարցը՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

ՀՀ կառավարության տեսլականը մոտակա տարիներին: Քննարկում ենք 1-ին am սիրալիր թույլտվությամբ...

----------

Տրիբուն (08.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բյուրի խաթեր ․․․ 

ՔՈ հայտարարությունը՝ Հարկային օրենսգրքի վերաբերյալ

Ասեմ, որ ահագին խելոք բաներ են ասում։ 

Հենց թեկուզ էս․ 



> Այսպիսով, կարելի է արձանագրել, որ նախագծի հիմքում ընկած տնտեսական զարգացման ռազմավարություն, սոցիալական, ֆինանսական ազդեցության ուսումնասիրություն, դրված նպատակների իրականացման ոչ մի արժանահավատ հիմնավորում առ այսօր հրապարակված չէ:


Սրա մասին, վայթեմ ես էլ մի անգամ ստեղ գրել։ Միջազգային պրակտիկայում, էս կարգի օրենքի նախագիծը ներակայցնելուց պետք ա պարտադիր վերլուծություն լինի, թե ֆինանսական/բյուջետային ազդեցությունը ինչքան ա լինելու։ Շատ բարդ հաշվարկ չպետք ա լինի, բայց չգիտես ինչի չկա։ 

Ու էն որ համահարթեցումը արադրության սկզբունքը խախտում ա, էտ էլ ա սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ։ Ուղղակի ենթադրվում ա, որ compliance-ը էնքան կմեծանա, որ արդրության սկզբունքի խախտումը կփոխհատուցվի։ Էս էլ վիճելի հարց ա։ 

Բայց ամեն դեպքում ՔՈ-ի քննադատության ոճը ինձ շատ ա դուր գալիս։ Միշտ մի տեսակ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ կա իրանց բոլոր ասածներում։

----------

Freeman (11.02.2019), Progart (11.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի խաթեր ․․․ 
> 
> ՔՈ հայտարարությունը՝ Հարկային օրենսգրքի վերաբերյալ
> 
> Ասեմ, որ ահագին խելոք բաներ են ասում։ 
> 
> Հենց թեկուզ էս․ 
> 
> Սրա մասին, վայթեմ ես էլ մի անգամ ստեղ գրել։ Միջազգային պրակտիկայում, էս կարգի օրենքի նախագիծը ներակայցնելուց պետք ա պարտադիր վերլուծություն լինի, թե ֆինանսական/բյուջետային ազդեցությունը ինչքան ա լինելու։ Շատ բարդ հաշվարկ չպետք ա լինի, բայց չգիտես ինչի չկա։ 
> ...


Տեսել եմ, լայքել եմ  :Jpit:  
Ահա, իրոք ՔՈ֊ենք շատ լավ են քննադատում։ Միակ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ քննադատության ձևակերպումները բավական խրթին են։ Մի քիչ որ պարզեցնեին, որ իրանց ֆեյսբուքյան էջով ցանկացած պատահական անցորդ հասկանար, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա compliance֊ի՝ էնքան մեծանալուն, որ արդարության սկզբունքի խախտումը կփոխհատուցվի, ապա պետք ա նայել էդ մասով ինչ են առաջարկում։ Կա՞ առաջարկ աշխատավարձները կամ նպաստները (թոշակները չէ, նպաստները) բարձրացնելու։ Կա՞ առաջարկ ցածր աշխատավարձ ստացողներին որոշակի արտոնություններ տալու (չհարկվող եկամուտ, կրթական, առողջապահական և այլն)։ Իհարկե, կարելի ա ասել, որ քանի փող չկա, սրանց մասին խոսելը ավելորդ ա։ Բայց եթե իշխանությունները տենց մտադրություն ունենային, հստակ կձևակերպեին, որ հա՛, գիտենք, որ արդարության սկզբունքը խախտում ենք, բայց էս ու էն ենք անելու, որ փոխհատուցենք։ Չեն ասում։

----------

Progart (11.02.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Ալենն ոնց որ իսկականից բան ու գործ չունի։ Հիմա էլ կպել ա ամառային ժամանակը հետ բերելուց։ Էս տարվանից ոնց որ ԵՄ–ն էլ ա դադարեցնելու ամառային ժամանակը սա ուզում ա հետ բերի։

http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/265332/

----------

Freeman (11.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս Ալենն ոնց որ իսկականից բան ու գործ չունի։ Հիմա էլ կպել ա ամառային ժամանակը հետ բերելուց։ Էս տարվանից ոնց որ ԵՄ–ն էլ ա դադարեցնելու ամառային ժամանակը սա ուզում ա հետ բերի։
> 
> http://www.panarmenian.net/arm/news/265332/


Վաբշե լավ կլիներ, որտև ներվայնացնող ա, որ մեր ու Հայաստանի ժամային տարբերությունը տարվա կտրվածքով փոխվում ա  :Jpit:  Բայց էս տարի վերջին անգամ ա դա լինելու, նենց որ իմա՞ստը։
Էս Ալենն իրոք որ պարապ ա կամ խիստ ուշադրության կարիք ունի  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ալենի նման ես էլ էի էսօր մի քիչ անգործ  :LOL:  ասի տեսնեմ ներկայիս գույներով ու խաչ-արևախաչով դրոշը ինչ տեսք կունենա․․․ խնդրեմ․․․ իմ դուրը գալիս ա  :Jpit: 

իմաստը - կարմիրը (տառապանքների գույնը) փոքրացնել, կապույտը (ջինջ երկնքի գույնը, ապրելու կամքը) ձգել տարբեր կողմեր, նարնջագույնն էլ (աշխատասիրությունն ու արարչականությունը)՝ մեծացնել։ Դե արևախաչն էլ կապում ա նախաքրիստոնեական պատմությունը քրիստոնեական դարաշրջանի հետ և խորհրդանշում հավերժականություն։ Սենց էլի․․․ Ալենի ականջն էլ կանչի։  :LOL: 

Կցորդ 56045

----------

Progart (15.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2019), Varzor (26.02.2019), Աթեիստ (12.02.2019), Բարեկամ (12.02.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սենց դնեմ, լավ երևա։
Ու ասեմ, որ արանքի սպիտակները չհավանեցի։ Մնացածը լավն էր։

----------

Progart (15.02.2019), Ծլնգ (12.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Սենց դնեմ, լավ երևա։
> Ու ասեմ, որ արանքի սպիտակները չհավանեցի։ Մնացածը լավն էր։


Յա - հոփ! Հավերժության նշանն իմ կրոնական զգացումները վիրավորում է:

----------

Բարեկամ (13.02.2019), Տրիբուն (12.02.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էսօր մի շատ տարօրինակ ու ապշեցուցիչ վարկած լսեցի՝ որպես Քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեի նախագահի պաշտոնից Ավետիք Էլոյանի հեռացման պատճառ:
Խելքից դուրսա, որ Նոր Հայաստանում տենց բան լիներ, դրա համար էլ հավատս չի գալիս..

Մամուլն էլ՝ ինչքան քչփորեցի, սաղ ասում են՝ ազատել են պաշտոնից, բայց ոչ-ոք չգիտի, թե ինչու..

Ո՞վա խաբար իրական պատճառներից:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էսօր մի շատ տարօրինակ ու ապշեցուցիչ վարկած լսեցի՝ որպես Քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեի նախագահի պաշտոնից Ավետիք Էլոյանի հեռացման պատճառ:
> Խելքից դուրսա, որ Նոր Հայաստանում տենց բան լիներ, դրա համար էլ հավատս չի գալիս..
> 
> Մամուլն էլ՝ ինչքան քչփորեցի, սաղ ասում են՝ ազատել են պաշտոնից, բայց ոչ-ոք չգիտի, թե ինչու..
> 
> Ո՞վա խաբար իրական պատճառներից:


ասում են արտերկրում նոր տարվա տոները անցկացնելու համար, մթոմ Նիկոլը ներքին կարգադրություն էր տվել բոլորին, որ ամոնորյա տոները Հայաստանում անցկացնեն, էն էլ Ավետիքը հերիք չի թռել էր ԱՄՆ՝ ընտանիքի հետ անցկացնելու համար, հլը մի հատ էլ ֆեյսբուքում վիդեո էր գցել տոնական արարողությունից։  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (14.02.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ասում են արտերկրում նոր տարվա տոները անցկացնելու համար, մթոմ Նիկոլը ներքին կարգադրություն էր տվել բոլորին, որ ամոնորյա տոները Հայաստանում անցկացնեն, էն էլ Ավետիքը հերիք չի թռել էր ԱՄՆ՝ ընտանիքի հետ անցկացնելու համար, հլը մի հատ էլ ֆեյսբուքում վիդեո էր գցել տոնական արարողությունից։


Հա, հենց սա էլ լսել էի, ուղղակի չէի ուզում սուտ լուր տարածել, եթե դա սուտ լինի..

Հավատում ե՞ս

Հ.Գ. ֆբ իր պրոֆիլում տենց վիդեո չկա, համենայն դեպս՝ փաբլիք:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, հենց սա էլ լսել էի, ուղղակի չէի ուզում սուտ լուր տարածել, եթե դա սուտ լինի..
> 
> Հավատում ե՞ս
> 
> Հ.Գ. ֆբ իր պրոֆիլում տենց վիդեո չկա, համենայն դեպս՝ փաբլիք:


եսիմ... ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ չէի հասկանում, թե էդ պաշտոնն իր ինչին ա, բայց վ պրինցիպե ուղեղումս տեղավորվում ա՝ Նիկոլը ահագին քոնթրոլ ֆրիքի հատկանիշներ ա դրսևորում

----------


## Smokie

Ես էսպիսի  տարբերակ տեսա:

----------

Գաղթական (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էսպիսի  տարբերակ տեսա:


Չգիտեմ՝ սա բամբասանքի մակարդակի ա, թե չէ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. Էլոյանին դեկտեմբերի 30֊ին զանգել, կանչել են Հայաստան, ինքն էլ հետ չի էկել, որտև տոմսերն ահավոր գների են էղել, բռնել, հանել են։ Ու Էլոյանը վարչապետի հետ նախապես պայմանավորվածություն ա ունեցել, որ հաճախ ա ԱՄՆ գնալու֊գա, որտև ընտանիքն առայժմ էնտեղ ա։ Դե էդ ա, ներգաղթ կազմակերպեք, թե ներգաղթողների հետ սենց եք վարվելու։

----------

Գաղթական (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ ահավոր ա Նիկոլի ելույթը։

----------

Freeman (14.02.2019), Lion (14.02.2019), Thom (14.02.2019), Յոհաննես (14.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ինչ ահավոր ա Նիկոլի ելույթը։


Շատ լավ ելույթ էր ․․․

----------

Gayl (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Շատ լավ ելույթ էր ․․․


Լավը չէր, եղբայր - սա միտինգի կամ լայվի ելույթ էր, էմոցիոնալ, անսիստեմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ: Կառավարության ծրագրի հաստատման գործընթացի վերջաբանին վերաբերող ելույթը պետք է հստակ կառուցվածք ունենար՝ սա եմ առաջարկում, այսպես կանեմ, ձեր այս ասածը հաշվի առա, սա կանեմ կամ չէ, չեմ անի, որովհետև համաձայն չեմ, դրա համար հաստատեք ծրագիրս թեմայով: Այստեղ նման բան չկար...

----------

Freeman (14.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (14.02.2019), Thom (14.02.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավը չէր, եղբայր - սա միտինգի կամ լայվի ելույթ էր, էմոցիոնալ, անսիստեմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ: Կառավարության ծրագրի հաստատման գործընթացի վերջաբանին վերաբերող ելույթը պետք է հստակ կառուցվածք ունենար՝ սա եմ առաջարկում, այսպես կանեմ, ձեր այս ասածը հաշվի առա, սա կանեմ կամ չէ, չեմ անի, որովհետև համաձայն չեմ, դրա համար հաստատեք ծրագիրս թեմայով: Այստեղ նման բան չկար...


Նիկոլին ավելի հարգեցի։ Լինելով մեծամասնություն փորձեց ցույց տալ, որ թքած չունի ընդիմության վրա։ 3 օր քննարկեցին ծրագիրը ու անընդմեջ հարցուպատասխանի ենթարկվեց։ Առաջին անգամ տեսա, թե ոնց պիտի լինի էդ անտեր ծրագրի ընդունումը։ Ու վապշե Տրիբունը ճիշտա ասում, ով ասեց, որ պիտի լիքը թվեր լինեն։ Ես էլ էի մանթո էդ ճառից, բայց մենք Եվրոպա չենք ու մեր երկրոգմ ամեն ինչ խարխխլված ա։ Նորից և նորից վստահում եմ վարչապետին։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավը չէր, եղբայր - սա միտինգի կամ լայվի ելույթ էր, էմոցիոնալ, անսիստեմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ: Կառավարության ծրագրի հաստատման գործընթացի վերջաբանին վերաբերող ելույթը պետք է հստակ կառուցվածք ունենար՝ սա եմ առաջարկում, այսպես կանեմ, ձեր այս ասածը հաշվի առա, սա կանեմ կամ չէ, չեմ անի, որովհետև համաձայն չեմ, դրա համար հաստատեք ծրագիրս թեմայով: Այստեղ նման բան չկար...


Լավը չէր, բայց տեղին էր, փոխանակ գաղափարական քննադատություն անեն, հարցեր տան, որ հասկանան թե ծրագիրը ինչ մտքով են գրել, ինչն ա շարժիչը, դրել մուննաթախառը՝ էս կա, էն չկա, սենց ես ասում, հեղափոխություն ա, Լևոն ա, Սերժ ա․․․ 3 օր դառմայեդությամբ են զբաղված, ու ամբողջ ռեսպուբլիկայի արդյունավետությունը քցում են․ մեր նոր մասնակցային տնտեսության մեջ դա պիտի կշտամբվի։  :LOL:

----------


## Thom

Ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում, թե վարչապետը ինչ իրավունք ունի "Աղքատությունը մեր գլխում է" արտահայտություն անել։ Հետաքրքիր ա, թե եվրոպական երկրի վարչապետը քանի օր կմնար իր պաշտոնին նման խոսքերից հետո։ Ու էտ արտահայտությունը արվում ա մի երկրում, որտեղ 80-100 հզ․ աշխատավարձով գործի համար ուզում են 2-3 լեզվի իմացություն, տարիքային խիստ սահմանափակումներով և այլն։ Մի երկրում, որտեղ խանութում 10։00-23։00 կարան աշխատացնեն 3000 դրամով, իսկ եթե աշխատողը ուզի դուրս գա, իրա տեղը լիքը զբաղացնողներ կան։
Հա, հասկացանք, ամեն մարդ ինքն ա պատասխանատու իր կյանքում տեղի ունեցողի համար։ Բայց դրա մասին երկրի վարչապետը չի, որ պտի ասի ու իմաստուն պապիկի պես ուղղություններ տա իր թոռնիկներին։ Աշխատատեղեր կան, աշխատանքային նորմալ պայմաններ կան, մարդիկ չեն աշխատու՞մ։ Կամ իրա խորհուրդները․ գնացեք տաքսի քշեք, բիզնես դրեք, ՏՏ ոլորտ։ Այսինքն, եթե դու ծրագրավորող չես, տաքսի չես կարա քշես, ուզես չուզես, պտի բիզնես դնես, որովհետև էս երկիրը քեզ ոչ մի աշխատեղ չի բացելու, գործազրկության կրճատման ոչ մի ծրագիր չունի։ Շնորհակալ եմ, էս մի 20 տարի ա չէի ֆայմում, սպասում էի Նիկոլը գար վարչապետ դառնար, խորհուրդ տար, որ կարելի ա բիզնես անել, նոր ֆայմեի  :LOL:  
Ու մեկը լինի հարցնի, թե ինչի "Աղքատությունը մեր գլխում է" արտահայտությունը չէր անում ընդդիմադիր տարիներին նույն ամբիոնից ելույթ ունենալուց։

----------

Freeman (14.02.2019), laro (15.02.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (14.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավը չէր, եղբայր - սա միտինգի կամ լայվի ելույթ էր, էմոցիոնալ, անսիստեմ, անսկիզբ ու անվերջ: Կառավարության ծրագրի հաստատման գործընթացի վերջաբանին վերաբերող ելույթը պետք է հստակ կառուցվածք ունենար՝ սա եմ առաջարկում, այսպես կանեմ, ձեր այս ասածը հաշվի առա, սա կանեմ կամ չէ, չեմ անի, որովհետև համաձայն չեմ, դրա համար հաստատեք ծրագիրս թեմայով: Այստեղ նման բան չկար...


Պլյուս բացարձակապես անընդունակ որևէ տեսակի քննադատություն ընդունելու։ Ո՞նց կարելի ա սա լավ ելույթ համարել, երբ դրած քառասուն րոպե գոռգոռում էր։
Էն կլասիկին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց վերջում լավ պատասխանեց։

----------

laro (15.02.2019), Lion (14.02.2019), Thom (14.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Նիկոլին ավելի հարգեցի։ Լինելով մեծամասնություն փորձեց ցույց տալ, որ թքած չունի ընդիմության վրա։ 3 օր քննարկեցին ծրագիրը ու անընդմեջ հարցուպատասխանի ենթարկվեց։ Առաջին անգամ տեսա, թե ոնց պիտի լինի էդ անտեր ծրագրի ընդունումը։ Ու վապշե Տրիբունը ճիշտա ասում, ով ասեց, որ պիտի լիքը թվեր լինեն։ Ես էլ էի մանթո էդ ճառից, բայց մենք Եվրոպա չենք ու մեր երկրոգմ ամեն ինչ խարխխլված ա։ Նորից և նորից վստահում եմ վարչապետին։


Միանում եմ, բայց էս չի ժխտում իմ ասածը:




> Պլյուս բացարձակապես անընդունակ որևէ տեսակի քննադատություն ընդունելու։ Ո՞նց կարելի ա սա լավ ելույթ համարել, երբ դրած քառասուն րոպե գոռգոռում էր։
> Էն կլասիկին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց վերջում լավ պատասխանեց։


Իհարկե - Նիկոլը իրեն խփելու տեղ թողեց, կլասսիկն էլ խփեց: Կինս լսում է Նիկոլի ելույթը, մեկ էլ սենց բան է ասում. "_Ինչու է՞ մունաթ գալիս_": Եվ իրոք, փոխանակ հավասարակշիռ ու հանգիստ ասի, սենց, սենց ու սենց, դրել կռիվա անում - դու էս ասիր, ես ես ասի, էսի սենց, էնի ընենց, փոխանակ ընդհարացումներ անի, հանաք բան չէ, 5 տարվա մեր ծրագիրն է, դրել մի մասնավոր օրինակի վրա րոպեներով խոսում է, խոսք է հասկացնում, օդի մեջ վիճում...

Բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե գործ արեց ու արդյունք ցույց տվեց, թող էս էլ սենց լինի, *ջհանդամ*: Պարզա, չէ՞, ես էն թարախախառը սերժա-քոչարյանական քննադատողը չեմ, ԲԱՅՑ... տենց չի, էլի...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2019)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ելույթը չգիտեմ ոնց պետք ա լիներ, բայց Վատիկանի դրոշի վրա հրճվում եմ մինչև հիմա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (15.02.2019), Տրիբուն (16.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

բայց վերջին ելույթից դատելով, այս ծրագիրը կամ գոնե դրա տնտեսական (հեղափոխության) մասը իսկապես կարելի մեկ բառով նկարագրել՝ դուխո՜վ

իսկ մենք ստեղ ընկել ենք աջ, ձախ, կենտրոն, չերեմուշկա․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

Քայլ արա, մերժի՛ր աղքատին՝ քո ուղեղում,
Քայլ արա, հարստացրո՛ւ՝ քեզ ու երկիրը...

թե չէ դրել են 70 էջ ներառական... մասնակցային... բլա-բլա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պլյուս բացարձակապես անընդունակ որևէ տեսակի քննադատություն ընդունելու։ Ո՞նց կարելի ա սա լավ ելույթ համարել, երբ դրած քառասուն րոպե գոռգոռում էր։
> Էն կլասիկին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց վերջում լավ պատասխանեց։


53 հարց ու 49 ելույթ ու երեք օր համբերատար լսել, թե ոնց են 102 անգամ կոնտքեստից կտրված կրկնում նույն բանը, որ աղքատությունը մարդկանց գլխում չի, չնայած Նիկոլը դա նշել էր ի թիվս այլ խնդիրներ, ու նույն 102 անգամ լսել, որ թվեր չկան, թիրախներ, միջոցառումներ, կենցաներ, թիրախներ, թվեր, կենացներ ․․․․ բառերի լուծ ․․․․ ու էս սաղ 70 էջանոց փաստաթղթի մասին, որը սաղ գիտեն որ դեկլարատիվ փաստաթուղթ ու Սահմանդրությունը նույնիսկ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու մեխանիզմ չի նախատեսում։ Վերջում էլ կանգնել ու երազկոտ հայցքով հայտարարել, որ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի ու Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր, քանի որ իրան երկու անգամ կանչել են քննարկելու կառավարության ծրագիր, որից բացարձակապես ոչ մեկս խաբար չենք եղել, յանի կառավարության ծրագրի սաղ իմաստն էն ա, որ իրա հետ քննարկված լինի, իսկ են որ երեք միլիոն մարդ նայում ա առաջին անգամ էտ ծրագրի քննարկումը, էտ նախույ ․․․  

Ուրեմն Նիկոլը ծով համբերություն ունի, որ էսքանից հետո կլասիկին մի հատ էլ չափալախ չտվեց իրա դուրս տված ապուշությունների համար։ 

Քնադատությունն էլ պիտի նենց լինի, որ արժեք ունենա, ոչ թե նույն բանի մասին 102 անգամ կրկնվի։ Իրական քննադատություն ու առաջարկ երկու հոգի են արել, Մանե Թանդիլայնը՝ կապված ծայրահեղ աղքատության հետ ու Մելքումյանը՝ չեմ հիշում ինչի հետ կապված, բայց խելոք բաներ ասեց։ Չեմ հիշում, քանի որ մնացած 100-ը նենց աջաբ սանդալ չսարքեցին, որ մարդ գոնե հիշի թե ինչ օգտակար քննադատություն ա եղել։

Երկու կոպեկի խելք ունենային, ամեն խմբակցությունը երեք հիմնական հարց նախօրոք կնախապատրաստեր ու կտար, ու հարցերը կլինեին հիմնական քաղաքական, գաղափարական հարցերի հետ կապված, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց պիտի աղքատությանը վերաբերվող հարցը լիներ, լավ մշակված, լավ մտածված, լուրջ հարց, ոչ թե հազար անգամ կրկնել աղքատությունը մեր գլխում չի։ Բայց դե չէ, ընդդիմության խնդիրը հիմա ապացուցելն ա, որ հենց ինքն ա ընդդիմությունը ու պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ դառած ամեն մեկն իրա պարտքը համարեց իրան խելոքի տեղ դնի, ու նույն բանի մասին հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնի։

Կարճ ասած, վարչապետը ամփոփիչ ելույթը շատ տեղին ելույթ էր ու լիքը հարցեր ոնց որ միշտ դրեց իրանց տեղը։ Կլասիկը պետք ա խելքը գլուխը հավաքի ու Լուսավորի պոտենցիալն օգտագործի, որ իրոք որակյալ ընդդիմություն դառնա, ոչ թե մուննաթ զուննաթ ու պռովոկացիաներ։ Թե չէ ԲՀԿ-ն դաժե ավելի լուրջ ա երևում իրանց ֆոնի վրա։ Էլ չեմ ասում որ 1in.am-ը սարքել են դեղնագույն մամուլ՝ անգրագետ ու տխմար վերլուծություններով։ Վախտին նորմալ լրատվամիջոց էր, հիմա առավոտից իրիկուն զիբիլ ա մեջը։

----------

Progart (17.02.2019), Ծլնգ (16.02.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց դե չէ, ընդդիմության խնդիրը հիմա ապացուցելն ա, որ հենց ինքն ա ընդդիմությունը ու պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ դառած ամեն մեկն իրա պարտքը համարեց իրան խելոքի տեղ դնի, ու նույն բանի մասին հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնի։


Այ էս ա, որ ընդդիմությունը խոսում ա, թե կառավարիչն իրեն լավ չպահեց, բայց իրենք էլ մոռանում են, որ որպես ընդդիմություն էլ իրենք իրենց հեչ լավ չպահեցին։ Իմաստը էս սաղ կրկեսի ճղճղալն էր կամերաների դիմաց․ բոլորն էլ գիտեին, որ ամենն էլ աննպատակ ա․․․ grandstanding, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Բայց մոռանում են, որ ճղճղությամբ Նիկոլը դրանց սաղին կտանի ծով, ծարավ հետ կբերի, ու ևս մեկ անգամ ցուցադրեց, որ էդ դահլիճում միակ քաղ․ գործիչն ինքն ա։ Իսկ մնացածը դեռ պիտի նոր սկսեն հասկանալ, թե ընդդիմությունն ինչի համար ա։ ՔՈ-ի ու այլ նոր գաղափարական ուժերին լավ ապագա է սպասվում, թե սրանք էս ցիկլի ընթացքում իրենց դերը չգիտակցեն ու շարունակեն կարծել, թե ընդդիմությունը մենակ ճղճղոց ա։

----------

Progart (16.02.2019), Տրիբուն (16.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> 53 հարց ու 49 ելույթ ու երեք օր համբերատար լսել, թե ոնց են 102 անգամ կոնտքեստից կտրված կրկնում նույն բանը, որ աղքատությունը մարդկանց գլխում չի, չնայած Նիկոլը դա նշել էր ի թիվս այլ խնդիրներ, ու նույն 102 անգամ լսել, որ թվեր չկան, թիրախներ, միջոցառումներ, կենցաներ, թիրախներ, թվեր, կենացներ ․․․․ բառերի լուծ ․․․․ ու էս սաղ 70 էջանոց փաստաթղթի մասին, որը սաղ գիտեն որ դեկլարատիվ փաստաթուղթ ու Սահմանդրությունը նույնիսկ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու մեխանիզմ չի նախատեսում։ Վերջում էլ կանգնել ու երազկոտ հայցքով հայտարարել, որ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի ու Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր, քանի որ իրան երկու անգամ կանչել են քննարկելու կառավարության ծրագիր, որից բացարձակապես ոչ մեկս խաբար չենք եղել, յանի կառավարության ծրագրի սաղ իմաստն էն ա, որ իրա հետ քննարկված լինի, իսկ են որ երեք միլիոն մարդ նայում ա առաջին անգամ էտ ծրագրի քննարկումը, էտ նախույ ․․․  
> 
> Ուրեմն Նիկոլը ծով համբերություն ունի, որ էսքանից հետո կլասիկին մի հատ էլ չափալախ չտվեց իրա դուրս տված ապուշությունների համար։ 
> 
> Քնադատությունն էլ պիտի նենց լինի, որ արժեք ունենա, ոչ թե նույն բանի մասին 102 անգամ կրկնվի։ Իրական քննադատություն ու առաջարկ երկու հոգի են արել, Մանե Թանդիլայնը՝ կապված ծայրահեղ աղքատության հետ ու Մելքումյանը՝ չեմ հիշում ինչի հետ կապված, բայց խելոք բաներ ասեց։ Չեմ հիշում, քանի որ մնացած 100-ը նենց աջաբ սանդալ չսարքեցին, որ մարդ գոնե հիշի թե ինչ օգտակար քննադատություն ա եղել։
> 
> Երկու կոպեկի խելք ունենային, ամեն խմբակցությունը երեք հիմնական հարց նախօրոք կնախապատրաստեր ու կտար, ու հարցերը կլինեին հիմնական քաղաքական, գաղափարական հարցերի հետ կապված, որոնցից մեկն էլ հենց պիտի աղքատությանը վերաբերվող հարցը լիներ, լավ մշակված, լավ մտածված, լուրջ հարց, ոչ թե հազար անգամ կրկնել աղքատությունը մեր գլխում չի։ Բայց դե չէ, ընդդիմության խնդիրը հիմա ապացուցելն ա, որ հենց ինքն ա ընդդիմությունը ու պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ դառած ամեն մեկն իրա պարտքը համարեց իրան խելոքի տեղ դնի, ու նույն բանի մասին հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնի։
> 
> Կարճ ասած, վարչապետը ամփոփիչ ելույթը շատ տեղին ելույթ էր ու լիքը հարցեր ոնց որ միշտ դրեց իրանց տեղը։ Կլասիկը պետք ա խելքը գլուխը հավաքի ու Լուսավորի պոտենցիալն օգտագործի, որ իրոք որակյալ ընդդիմություն դառնա, ոչ թե մուննաթ զուննաթ ու պռովոկացիաներ։ Թե չէ ԲՀԿ-ն դաժե ավելի լուրջ ա երևում իրանց ֆոնի վրա։ Էլ չեմ ասում որ 1in.am-ը սարքել են դեղնագույն մամուլ՝ անգրագետ ու տխմար վերլուծություններով։ Վախտին նորմալ լրատվամիջոց էր, հիմա առավոտից իրիկուն զիբիլ ա մեջը։


Կարող ա Միշիկը էլ փող չի տալիս առաջին էյեմին դրա համար ա վարի գնացել

----------


## Chuk

> Կարող ա Միշիկը էլ փող չի տալիս առաջին էյեմին դրա համար ա վարի գնացել


տալիս ա

----------

Շինարար (17.02.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> տալիս ա


Սարկազմով էի գրել իրականում։ Երբեք որակ չեմ տեսել էնտեղ։

----------


## Lion

Ոնց շփվում եմ իմ շրջապատի մարդկանց հետ՝ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը շատ արագ վարկանիշ է կորցնում: Մի ինչ որ պահի սա կարող է նույնիսկ վտանգավոր լինել և պարտված ուժերի կողմից ռևանշի հասցնել...

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլենք հերթական ինֆորմացիոն հարվածը կերան - արդեն գրեթե մեկ ամբողջ օր տեղեկատվական առաջնային հարթակ հանդիսացող ֆեյսբուքը փոթորկվում է 23-ամյա Մաշադյանին Երևան քաղաքի կայազորի դատախազ նշանակելու թեմայով և միայն նոր դատախազության մեր ընկեր Gor Abrahamyanն ասաց, որ Մաշադյանը նշանակվել է կայազորի դատախազության սովորական դատախազ, այսինքն՝ ոչ թե կառույցի ղեկավար, այլ՝ շարքային:

Նիկոլի հարգելի թիմակիցներ, ուշադիր եղեք, սենց ուդառները որ ուտում եք, հա, հետո հերքվումա, բայց, հարգելիներս, մարդկանց մոտ նստվածքը, էն էլ ինչ նստվածքը, ՄՆՈՒՄ է: Տղերք, ձեր հերքումը վաղը քչերը կկարդան, էլ չասած, որ մեկ ամբողջ օր հայհոյանքներ ու անեծքներ ուտելուց հետո ոչ մեկին էլ մեծ հաշվով պետք չի լինի ձեր հերքումը, ընդ որում մարդկանց մեծ մասի մոտ ձեր թիմի նկատմամբ էմոցիոնալ բացասական ֆոն ստեղծելու հայտնի ուժերի մեկօրյա խնդիրն էլ արդեն իսկ հաջողությամբ ըստ էության կյանքի է կոչվել:

Կաթիլ առ կաթիլ, այ սենց էմոցիոնալ բացասական ֆոներ ստեղծելով ձեր թիմի նկատմամբ՝ վերջը ձեր նկատմամբ ընդհանուր բացասական ֆոնը կամբողջանա, էս հաշվի առեք ու մի թերագնահատեք, սրա հաշվին մեծապես պարտվեցին հները, մի արեք նույն սխալները, մի թերագնահատեք այնպիսի առաջնակարգ ինֆորմացիոն հարթակը, ինչպիսին ՖԲ-ն է...

----------

John (17.02.2019), _Հրաչ_ (17.02.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Եթե մի կաառավարության մեջ ԿԳ նախարարը Արայիկ Հարությունյանն է,ուրեմն էլ ասելու բան չկա,փակենք էս թեման գնանք գործերով  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե մի կաառավարության մեջ ԿԳ նախարարը Արայիկ Հարությունյանն է,ուրեմն էլ ասելու բան չկա,փակենք էս թեման գնանք գործերով


Արի համեմատենք իրանից առաջ եղածների հետ, ու նայենք դինամիկան։

----------

Lion (21.02.2019), Progart (21.02.2019), Արշակ (21.02.2019), Տրիբուն (21.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Արի համեմատենք իրանից առաջ եղածների հետ, ու նայենք դինամիկան։


Ախր դե չէ, էլի - հա, դինամկիան նույնիսկ *անհամեմատելի* է, բայց դե նախկիններին դրա համար էլ հեռացրին: Հիմա նրանց հետ համեմատելը արդարացում չի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր դե չէ, էլի - հա, դինամկիան նույնիսկ *անհամեմատելի* է, բայց դե նախկիններին դրա համար էլ հեռացրին: Հիմա նրանց հետ համեմատելը արդարացում չի:


Ես նախորդ նախարարներից բողոքել եմ

1. կրոնի պատմության համար։
2. Նորմալ գիտելիք տալու փոխարեն ազգայինին չափից շատ տեղ տալու համար։
3. դպրոցները կուսակցականացնելու ու ընտրությունների ժամանակ իրանց խամաճիկը սարքելու համար։

Կոնկրետ սրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ա շարունակում Արայիկը։

Եթե դու այլ բանից ես դժգոհ, գրի, էդ համեմատենք։

----------

Chilly (21.02.2019), Mephistopheles (27.02.2019), Progart (21.02.2019), Արշակ (22.02.2019), Բարեկամ (22.02.2019), Հայկօ (21.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2019), Ուլուանա (21.02.2019), Տրիբուն (22.02.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե մի կաառավարության մեջ ԿԳ նախարարը Արայիկ Հարությունյանն է,ուրեմն էլ ասելու բան չկա,փակենք էս թեման գնանք գործերով


Ժող, ես հասկանում եմ, որ Նիկոլն ու իր կառավարությունը իդեալական չեն, քննադատելու բան հաստատ կա, ու մեկը Արայիկ Հարությունյանին ինքս էլ նենց ոչինչ քննադատելու բան ունեմ, ու պետք ա քննադատել, երբ թերացում ենք տեսնում։

Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ ա պարտադիր էդ քննադատությունը տենց ծայրահեղացրած–ընդհանրացված ու ապոկալիպտիկ ոճով անել։ Թե բա «փակենք էս թեման գնանք տներով», «բան չի փոխվել», «բա սրա համար էի՞նք փողոց փակում» և այլն։ 
Հա լիքը պրոբլեմներ կան դեռ, բայց ես լուրջ չեմ ջոկում, իսկականից չեք տեսնու՞մ էն ահռելի տարբերությունը, բազմաթիվ առումներով դրական փոփոխությունը, որ հեղափոխության շնորհիվ տեղի ա ունենում։ 
Որ սենց գնա, վերջը ինքներդ ձեր արած հեղափոխությունը չգնահատելով նորից Սերժական գաղջը հետ եք բերելու է։

Քննադատությունը շատ ավելի դժվար ա ընկալելը, ընդունել ու կոնստրուկտիվ քննարկում ունենալը, երբ տենց ռադիկալացված «սաղ վատ ա» տոնայնությամբ ա արվում։

----------

Chilly (21.02.2019), ivy (21.02.2019), Lion (22.02.2019), Mephistopheles (27.02.2019), Progart (21.02.2019), Smokie (13.03.2019), Աթեիստ (22.02.2019), Բարեկամ (22.02.2019), Գաղթական (21.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2019), Ուլուանա (21.02.2019), Տրիբուն (22.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայկական ստանդարտ վիճակներն ա ... 

Ասենք, նախարարը պիտի լուրջ դեմքով, խոսքին ծանր ու մեծ տոն տալով, յանի խելոք մտքերով տուֆֆֆֆֆտի, որ ասենք, հաաաա, նախարար ա: Եթե մի քիչ հանգիստ, ազատ ու բաց լրագրողների հետ խոսում ա, ու հանգիստ ու բաց տեքստով քննարկում ա խնդիները, ու անիմաստ միստիկ աուրա չի ստեղծում ստեղծում իրա անձի ու պրոցեսների շուրջ, ուրեմն ինքը նախարար չի, կառավարությունն էլ կառավարություն չի…

----------

Mephistopheles (27.02.2019), Աթեիստ (22.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ես նախորդ նախարարներից բողոքել եմ
> 
> 1. կրոնի պատմության համար։
> 2. Նորմալ գիտելիք տալու փոխարեն ազգայինին չափից շատ տեղ տալու համար։
> 3. դպրոցները կուսակցականացնելու ու ընտրությունների ժամանակ իրանց խամաճիկը սարքելու համար։
> 
> Կոնկրետ սրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ա շարունակում Արայիկը։
> 
> Եթե դու այլ բանից ես դժգոհ, գրի, էդ համեմատենք։


Ես ընդհանուր կառավարությունը նկատի ունեի, եղբայր, ոչ թե կոնկրետ Արայիկի ոլորտը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այսինքն Արայիկին քննադատում ես, նկատի ունենալով ընդհանուր կառավարությա՞նը  :Shok: 

Էս լրիվ են, հիվանդանոցային միջին ջերմաստիճանի պահն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Բարեկամս, ես ընդհանուր նկատի ունեի ու... վայթե "իրանից" բառի մեջ մի "ց" ավել էի կարդացել... :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

:LOL:  Նույնիսկ քո՞

----------

Tiger29 (26.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չջոգի ինչ ես ասում, բայց բարլուս, կորած-մոլորած...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նիկոլի ու իրա կառավարության համար հիմա շատ բարդ ա ու քննադատելն էլ շատ դժվար իմ կարծիքով.. 

Քոչն իրա ահռելի ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներով ցանկացած նույնիսկ արողջ քննադատություն փորձում ա իրա օգտին օգտագործի, ծախու ժուռնալիստ էլ ինչքան ուզես, շատերը ազատ լրատվական դաշտհում չեն կարում ու չգիտեն ոնց աշխատեն... կամ էլ չեն ուզում

Դատական համակարգը ընդհանրապես ողբալի վիճակում ա որտև համարյա ոչ մի "մաքուր" դատավոր չկա որ կարողանա անկախ որոշում կայացնի ու բազմաթիվ կրիմինալ թելերով կապված չլինի նախկին հանցագործ իշխանությունների հետ... էսի շատ լուրջ խնդիր ա որտև անկախ դատական համակարգը դառնում ա ահավոր դժվար խնդիր..

Ղարաբաղի հարցն ու ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները նույնպես բարդ են ու հլա որ Նիկոլը օքեյ ա անում ամեն ինչ... էս հարցերում իրա գործը շատ դժվար ու էս "հարենասերսասնածռեր-հողչտվող-կորսվածմանկությամբ" երևույթները մենակ դժվարացնում են գործը առանց հասկանալու թե ինչ վնաս են տալիս երկրին...

էսօր դժվար ա Նիկոլին քննադատելը չնայած իրա սխալներին... Նիկոլը երբեք էլ իմ սիրած քաղաքական գործիչը չի եղել, բայց ես իրան ալտերնատիվ էսօր չեմ տեսնում ու մենք ամեն ինչ պտի անենք որ ինքը չձախողի... ԱԺ-ի "ընդդիմությունն էլ" եղած չեղած մի հաշիվ ա... տեղը գալուստն ըլներ գոնե կխնդայինք մի քիչ էլ չասեմ որ ՔՊ-ի մեջ էլ մի ահագին մոլախոտ կա....

----------

Chuk (28.02.2019), Progart (27.02.2019), Աթեիստ (27.02.2019), Արշակ (27.02.2019), Բարեկամ (27.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (27.02.2019), Ուլուանա (02.03.2019), Տրիբուն (27.02.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

Դզում ա. Հայաստանը ԵՄ-Իրան նոր վեկտորում կարևոր գործոն ա դառնում, որտեղ պասիվ դիրքում են հայտնվում և ԱՄՆ, և Ռուսաստանը. 
կամաց-կամաց սկսում ենք հասկանալ, թե տարածաշրջանային Շվեյցարիա մոդելը ինչպես է պետք իրագործել

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2019), Գաղթական (02.03.2019), Տրիբուն (02.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դզում ա. Հայաստանը ԵՄ-Իրան նոր վեկտորում կարևոր գործոն ա դառնում, որտեղ պասիվ դիրքում են հայտնվում և ԱՄՆ, և Ռուսաստանը. 
> կամաց-կամաց սկսում ենք հասկանալ, թե տարածաշրջանային Շվեյցարիա մոդելը ինչպես է պետք իրագործել


Ու ընդհանրապես, շաաաատ երկար դադարից հետո, առաջին անգամ տեսնում ենք արտաքին քաղաքականություն, պրիտոմ համ վարչապետի կատարմամբ, համ նախագահի, համ էլ ԱԳՆ-ի… 

Էն բերանը ջուր առած հորթի հայացքով спасибо, большое спасибо, и еще раз спасибо ները որ հիշում եմ, ուզում եմ խառակիրի անեմ։

----------

Sagittarius (02.03.2019), Արշակ (03.03.2019), Գաղթական (02.03.2019), Ծլնգ (02.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (02.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու ընդհանրապես, շաաաատ երկար դադարից հետո, առաջին անգամ տեսնում ենք արտաքին քաղաքականություն, պրիտոմ համ վարչապետի կատարմամբ, համ նախագահի, համ էլ ԱԳՆ-ի… 
> 
> Էն բերանը ջուր առած հորթի հայացքով спасибо, большое спасибо, и еще раз спасибо ները որ հիշում եմ, ուզում եմ խառակիրի անեմ։


ԱԳՆ-ն վաբշե իսպալնյատ ա անում:
Ես ռեգուլյար հետևում եմ ու մոտս տպավորությունա, թե Մնացականյանը ժամանակ չունի Հայաստան գալու..
Օրական առնվազն մեկի հետ հանդիպում ու ինչ-որ բան են քննարկում:

----------


## Գաղթական

Քեֆս բերեց..
Հիմա յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտում գոնե մի սենց մասնագետ պիտի լինի, ով համ էլ դրսի փորձ ունենա.

----------


## Lion

124 միլիոն դրամ... քաղաքացու օրը նշելուն: Տղերք, լաաաաավվվ էլի, ախր էնքան ծակեր կա փակելու ախր... չի կարելի, էլի, պետական փողերի հետ սենց  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (18.04.2019), Skeptic (18.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 124 միլիոն դրամ... քաղաքացու օրը նշելուն: Տղերք, լաաաաավվվ էլի, ախր էնքան ծակեր կա փակելու ախր... չի կարելի, էլի, պետական փողերի հետ սենց


Սաղ հանրապետության տարածքով մեկ, մեկ մարդու հաշվով՝ 0.08 դոլար։ 

Ինձ թվում ա, շատ էլ լավ մտածած օր ա, ու հանուն բարի հիշողությունների կարելի ա էս մի թեթև «շռայլությունն» էլ թույլ տալ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բլին, էն հանրապետական շաբաթօրյակի վրա մեկը գին չխփեց, թե քաղաքացին ինչքան փող ա հանրապետությանը ու տեղական կառավարական մարմիններին խնայել, բայց քաղաքացու օրվա տոնելու վրա ծախսված փողերի հաշվով, որոնք հաստատ տնտեսական ակտիվության շնորհիվ որոշ մասով փոխհատուցվելու են, վռազ սաղ սկսում են բողոքել․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (18.04.2019), Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Սաղ հանրապետության տարածքով մեկ, մեկ մարդու հաշվով՝ 0.08 դոլար։ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, շատ էլ լավ մտածած օր ա, ու հանուն բարի հիշողությունների կարելի ա էս մի թեթև «շռայլությունն» էլ թույլ տալ։


Չի կարելի, ապեր - մեր երկիրը հազար պակաս տեղ ուներ, որ էդ 124 միլիոնը կարար ծախսվեր, *չեմ ընդունում սենց բաները*: Տոն էր, թող տոն լինի, լավ եղանակ լիներ, երեխաներին կվերցնեինք, այգի կգնայինք, վատ լիներ՝ խաշ կուտեինք: ՖԲ-ում արձագանքը հիմնականում բացասական է, ընդ որում մարդկանց կողմից, որոնք հաստատ քոչա-սերժական չեն...

124 մլն դրամով կարելի է մարզերում մի քանի տասնյակ քաղաքացիների ապահովել կացարանով, կարելի է մի քանի քաղաքացիների` կյանք արժեցող վիրահատությունների ծախսերը հոգալ, կարելի է շտապ օգնության, փրկարար ծառայության լավագույն աշխատողներին, ուսուցիչներին, գիտնականներին, արվեստագետներին ու երկրի ֆունդամենտը կազմող մյուս շատ աշխատողների պարգևատրել, կարելի է փլուզումից "փրկել" մի քանի պատմամշակութային արժեք հանդիսացող շինություններ, կարելի է խթանել մի քանի տասնյակ ստեղծագործ քաղաքացիների կողմից նոր պրոեկտների ստեղծմանը, կարելի է որոշապես բարելավել ծերանոցների, հոգեբուժարանների, մանկատների վիճակը... Շատ, չափազանց շատ բան կարելի է անել քաղաքացիների համար էս գումարով. հաստա՛տ վերոնշյալներից գոնե մեկն անել կարող եք, ու դա հաստա՛տ ավելի լավ ցույց կտա ձեր սերն առ ՀՀ քաղաքացին: Իսկ այժմ էս տոնն իմ կողմից ընկալվում ա որպես ինքնախաբեություն. այսինքն տարվա մեջ մի օր զգանք մեզ ՀՀ հպարտ քաղաքացի, ուրախանանք, հաջորդ օրվանից էլի անցնենք մեր ծանր, չգնահատվող, մեզ "քամող" աշխատանքին.

*Էլեն Սիմոնյան*

Քաղաքացու օրը նշելն անշուշտ ողջունելի է, բայց սուղ բյուջեից այսքան միջոցներ հատկացնեը մ՞իթե առաջնահերթ է.... Ավելի նպատակահարմար չէ քաղաքացիների շահերը պաշտպանել բոլոր ասպարեզներում՝ հատկապես զբաղվածության, կրթության և գիտության: Շատ ավելի ազդեցիկ կլիներ Քաղաքացու օրը սահմանամերձ գյուղերի բազմազավակ՝ երեքից ավելի երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքներին հանդիսավոր գումար փոխանցել կառավարության կողմից՝ հարակատուներիս մուծած գումարներից, որովհետև նրանք են, ի հեճուկս վիճակագրական ու տնտեսական անբարենպաստ ցուցանիշների,դաստիարակում մեր ապագա քաղաքացիներին, զինվորներին ու բժիշկներին, պատգամավորներին ու նախարարներին, նրանք են ապահովում Հայաստանի վերածնունդը: Եւ ի վերջո, Հայաստանում օրենքով բազմազավակ պետք է համարել երեք և ավելի երեխա ունեցողներին, ոչ թե հինգ...

*Նարինե Դիլբարյան*

Ես ՖԲ-ում լռում եմ, որ ոմանք չառիթավորվեն, բայց դե ստեղ չեմ կարող չարտահայտվել...




> Բլին, էն հանրապետական շաբաթօրյակի վրա մեկը գին չխփեց, թե քաղաքացին ինչքան փող ա հանրապետությանը ու տեղական կառավարական մարմիններին խնայել, բայց քաղաքացու օրվա տոնելու վրա ծախսված փողերի հաշվով, որոնք հաստատ տնտեսական ակտիվության շնորհիվ որոշ մասով փոխհատուցվելու են, վռազ սաղ սկսում են բողոքել․․․


Հա, բայց դրա՞նց ով լավ ասեց...

----------

Skeptic (18.04.2019), Smokie (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Լիոն,խաշի սեզոնի չի՞ վերջացել

----------


## Lion

Էհհհ...

*Քաղաքացու օր․ 124 միլիոն դրամ քաղաքացիական մատաղի՞ն*

Կառավարությունը 124 միլիոն դրամ (258 հազար դոլար) է հատկացրել Քաղաքացու օրը նշելու համար։

*Ես նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի՛ մասին է խոսքը։*

Քաղաքացուն տեսնում եմ, այնպես չէ, որ չեմ տեսնում։ Բայց *այնքան խնդիրներ եմ տեսնում*, որոնք մոտավորապես այդքան գումար են ուզում ու չեն կարողանում ստանալ։ Հարցն այն է, որ կառավարությունն արդեն նախկիններին բնորոշ մի սխալ է անում։ Նախկինները տոնախմբությունների մեջ խեղդում էին մարդուն, որին *ոչնչով չէին ուզում օգտակար լինել*։ Ներկաներին չուզելու մեջ մեղադրելը չի հասկացվի։ Բայց, տղե՛րք, փաստորեն էդքան փող կա, որը կարող է ինչ-որ մեկի համար տուն դառնալ, ինչ-որ գյուղի ջրագիծ, ճանապարհ։

Հասկանո՞ւմ եք որտեղ է խնդիրը։ Ցանկացած իշխանություն տոնախմբությունների միջոցով *փախչում է այն խնդիրներից, որոնք շոշափելի են*։ Տոնախմբությունները օդ են, դրանք հենց նշելով են դառնում շոշափելի, իսկ մինչև նշելը չկան։

Քաղաքացու օրվա դեմ անձամբ ես ոչինչ չունեմ։ Բայց գուցե համբերենք էդ օրն իր «ոտքերով» կայանա՞։ 258 հազար դոլարը, որտեղից էլ այն վերցրած լինեք, կա փաստորեն։

*Քաղաքացիական նվաճումդ ո՞ւր է*. _ցո՛ւյց տուր_, հետո նոր տոնախմբության վերածիր օրդ: Քո չկեղծված ընտրությունը քաղաքացիականության նվաճումը չէ, այլ` իշխանության քաղաքական կամքի: Քաղաքացու նվաճումը կլինի հաջորդ չկեղծված ընտրությունը։ Քաղաքացին ներքևից դեռ չի բարձրացել իր հասակին հավասար: Նա դեռ պետք է վերանվաճի ինքն իրեն, այսինքն՝ հակադրվի քեզ: Առայժմ քո հանդեպ վստահությունը լցված է նախկինների հանդեպ նյարդային անվստահությամբ, որը հասկանալի է և ընդունելի: Մինչդեռ քեզանից սկսվող վստահության սանդուղքները չկան:

Քաղաքացին ամբողջ ձգվածությամբ դեռ չի կանգնել իր երկրի մեջ։ *Բոլորը տեսան, թե ինչ տեղի ունեցավ երիտասարդ մաքսավորի հետ, որի աշխատասենյակում գետնին չընկած դրոշ հայտնաբերվեց:*

*Այս երկրի ցավերը չափազանց շատ են դեռևս էդ ցավերին չվերաբերող 258 հազար դոլարանոց տոնախմբության համար*: Ոչ ոք չի ասում՝ էդ փողը բաժանեք քաղաքացիներին։ Ու գիտենք, որ բոլոր խնդիրների համար էլ պահուստային ֆոնդից գումար կգտնվի։

Խնդիրն այլ տեղ է։ Ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինչո՛վ է «ուտվում» Քաղաքացու օրը։ Իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներն իրենք էլ կարգին չեն կարողանում պարզաբանել, թե հատկապես ինչպե՛ս է նշվելու, ի՛նչն է կարևորվելու այդ օրը, որո՛նք են Քաղաքացու օրվա խորհրդանիշները և այլն։

Արդեն այստեղ ու այնտեղ խոսում են այն մասին, որ մարդիկ իրենց փողոցներում խորոված կսարքեն ու այդպես կնշեն տոնախմբությունը։ Գուցե խորովածի գաղափարը վատը չէ։ Բայց դա ավելի շատ կարող է հիշեցնել մատաղի արարողությունը, որը, ի դեպ, կրոնական է և ամենևին ոչ քրիստոնեական։

Թե՞ խորովածն էլ մեր քաղաքացիական մատաղն է ի նշան այն բանի, որ հեղափոխության ժամանակ կարող էին զոհեր լինել, բայց չեղան։

Երբ այդքան գումար եք հատկացնում իր էությունն ու բնույթը որևէ կերպ չարտահայտած Քաղաքացու օրվան, ուրեմն *ձեր բառապաշարից պետք է դուրս գա «փող չկա» արտահայտությունը*։

Ուղղակի։

Առանց քննարկելու։

Ոչ թե ասեք, թե որ դեպքում կա և որ դեպքում չկա, որ դեպքում է խնդիրն ավելի շատ փող ուզում և որ դեպքում չի ուզում։ Մարդիկ հեղափոխության առողջություն ունեին, բայց վստահ չեմ, թե նրանք նույնքան առողջություն ունեն տեսնելու, թե ինչպե՛ս է հեղափոխությունը խժռում քաղաքացու այդպես էլ չունեցած փողերը։

Օրը թող լինի հենց այսօր, ոչ մի խնդիր։ Բայց _հասունացրե՛ք օրը_, ինչպես ժամանակին անկախության զգացումն է հասունացել։

*Մհեր Արշակյան*

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բլին, էն հանրապետական շաբաթօրյակի վրա մեկը գին չխփեց, թե քաղաքացին ինչքան փող ա հանրապետությանը ու տեղական կառավարական մարմիններին խնայել, բայց քաղաքացու օրվա տոնելու վրա ծախսված փողերի հաշվով, որոնք հաստատ տնտեսական ակտիվության շնորհիվ որոշ մասով փոխհատուցվելու են, վռազ սաղ սկսում են բողոքել․․․


Շաբաթօրյակը սովետական ժառանգություն ա, անգլերենում նույնիսկ *համարժեք բառ չկա*։ Ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ երևի դեռ խորը նստած ա։ Բայց ոնց որ էս թեմայում սթրոումենների ու ուոթըբաութիզմների մասին խոսք էր գնում։

----------

Lion (18.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շաբաթօրյակը սովետական ժառանգություն ա, անգլերենում նույնիսկ *համարժեք բառ չկա*։ Ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ երևի դեռ խորը նստած ա։ Բայց ոնց որ էս թեմայում սթրոումենների ու ուոթըբաութիզմների մասին խոսք էր գնում։


Շաբաթօրյակը կապիտալիստական Նահանգներում էլ կա, ուղղակի կոչվում է volunteering: ՈՒ ավելացնեմ, լիքը թոշակառուներ ճամփեքին աղբ են հավաքում, և ուրախ են, առողջ ու բավարարված: Բայց դե միշտ գտնվում են կենդանիներ, որ էդ աղբը էլի թափում են:

----------

Գաղթական (18.04.2019), Ծլնգ (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Շաբաթօրյակներին սկզբունքորեն եմ դեմ, քանի որ, եթե ես նորմալ հարկեր եմ վճարում, թող բարի լինեն նորմալ վարչական համակարգ ստեղծեն, որը կհավաքի աղբը: Ավելին, սովետի հիմար ավանդույթով շաբաթօրյակ կոչվածը վերածվում է ոմանց փիառվելու, ինքնահաստատվելու և մասնակիցների հիմնական մասին էլ պարտադիր մաքրություն անել տալու հիմար միջոցառման:

----------

Skeptic (18.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

> Շաբաթօրյակը կապիտալիստական Նահանգներում էլ կա, ուղղակի կոչվում է volunteering: ՈՒ ավելացնեմ, լիքը թոշակառուներ ճամփեքին աղբ են հավաքում, և ուրախ են, առողջ ու բավարարված: Բայց դե միշտ գտնվում են կենդանիներ, որ էդ աղբը էլի թափում են:


Տարբեր են։ Volunteering-ը մենակ փողոց մաքրել-ծառ տնկելը չի, ու համապետական մասշտաբով չի ազդարարվում։ Ես էլ, եթե թոշակի տարիքի հասնեմ ու կամ արևմտյան որևէ երկրում լինեմ, կամ էլ էդ արժեքները Հայաստան գան, մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ։

----------


## Lion

Ու կրկին դեմ են տալիս նիկոլենց իրենց իսկ խոսքերը, ցավն էլ էնա՝ հիմնավոր.

ՈՒրեմն 2017 թվականին Էրեբունի Երևան-ի տոնակատարություններին նվիրված հատկացված ա եղել 80 միլիոն դրամ ու սա ելք խմբակցության անդամ *Արայիկ Հարությունյանի* էն ժամանակվա մտքերն են, որ գումարները պետք է ուղղվեին հազար ու մի խնդիրների լուծմանը ----Երևանի ավագանու «Ելք» խմբակցության անդամ Արայիկ Հարությունյանի խոսքով՝ մեծ գումարներ պետք է ծախսել Հայաստանում առկա սոցիալական խնդիրները լուծելու համար, և ավելի համեստ լինել տոնակատարություններ կազմակերպելու հարցում: Հ.Գ տեսնես էն ժամանակ քանի-քանի մարդիկ են սենց ծախսերի համար ««քացու տակ»» քցել նախկիններին, բայց հիմա ասում են 124 միլիոն են հատկացնում ,լավ են անում ..քիչ են անում...իրավիճակա փոխվել...

*Այսեր Բաբլոյան*

Ասենք՝ ձեզ պետք է՞ր էս...

----------

Skeptic (18.04.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տարբեր են։ Volunteering-ը մենակ փողոց մաքրել-ծառ տնկելը չի, ու համապետական մասշտաբով չի ազդարարվում։ Ես էլ, եթե թոշակի տարիքի հասնեմ ու կամ արևմտյան որևէ երկրում լինեմ, կամ էլ էդ արժեքները Հայաստան գան, մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ։


Ճիշտ ես, ինչ volunteering ինչ ոլորտում ասես կա, ու փոխադարձ շահերի հետաքրքիր սխեմաներ էլ են գործում:
Բայց Նահանգներում եթե համապետական (կամ համանահանգային) խնդիր լինի, երևի կազդարարեն, նման դեպք դեռ չի եղել:
Հայաստանի պարագայում աղբ մաքրելն ու ծառ տնկելը կարծում եմ վաղուց արդեն համապետական խնդիր է, ու ինձ թվում է՝ բնական է ժողովդրի օգնությանը դիմելը:
Իմ կարծիքով, նույնիսկ պետք է ավելի հաճախ անել, ու սոցգովազդների ու տուգանքների միջոցով քչացնել աղբը ՀՀ չոլերից: 
Պետությունն էլ պիտի հավաքած աղբը մարդավարի վերացնի, եթե վերամշակում չկա, ապա մնում է թաղելը, ուրեմն պիտի թաղեն: Շատ բարդ խնդիր չի թվում էդ անտերը, ուղղակի մենք աղբին սովոր ժողովուրդ ենք, շատ ժամանակ չենք նկատում:

----------

Smokie (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (18.04.2019)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճիշտ ես, ինչ volunteering ինչ ոլորտում ասես կա, ու փոխադարձ շահերի հետաքրքիր սխեմաներ էլ են գործում:
> Բայց Նահանգներում եթե համապետական (կամ համանահանգային) խնդիր լինի, երևի կազդարարեն, նման դեպք դեռ չի եղել:
> Հայաստանի պարագայում աղբ մաքրելն ու ծառ տնկելը կարծում եմ վաղուց արդեն համապետական խնդիր է, ու ինձ թվում է՝ բնական է ժողովդրի օգնությանը դիմելը:
> Իմ կարծիքով, նույնիսկ պետք է ավելի հաճախ անել, ու սոցգովազդների ու տուգանքների միջոցով քչացնել աղբը ՀՀ չոլերից: 
> Պետությունն էլ պիտի հավաքած աղբը մարդավարի վերացնի, եթե վերամշակում չկա, ապա մնում է թաղելը, ուրեմն պիտի թաղեն: Շատ բարդ խնդիր չի թվում էդ անտերը, ուղղակի մենք աղբին սովոր ժողովուրդ ենք, շատ ժամանակ չենք նկատում:


Կակ ռազ Սանիտեկը քաղաքապետարանի հետ մուկնուկատու ա խաղում, կարելի ա առաջինին ու իրանց մրցակիցներին (եթե կան) գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել, ու ամբողջ մաքրությունը ժողովուրդն անի ))

Կատակը մի կողմ, տուգանքներին երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ, սոցգովազդները չգիտեմ ինչքանով արդյունավետ կլինեն, բայց էլի վատ չէր լինի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շաբաթօրյակը սովետական ժառանգություն ա, անգլերենում նույնիսկ *համարժեք բառ չկա*։ Ժողովրդի գիտակցության մեջ երևի դեռ խորը նստած ա։ Բայց ոնց որ էս թեմայում սթրոումենների ու ուոթըբաութիզմների մասին խոսք էր գնում։


Շաբաթօրյակ էլ կա, շաբաթօրյակ էլ․․․ բայց իմ ասածը սովետականության կամ ուրիշ բանի հետ կապված չէր, այլ հենց զուտ տնտեսագիտական էր․․․ եթե եղել ա էդ շաբաթօրյակը, ուրեմն որոշ չափով գումարներ տնտեսվել են, բայց չտեսանք, թե մեկը ասեր՝ այ պետություն, քաղաքացուն ժամավճար տուր՝ աղբը հավաքելու համար (բայց լավ ա, որ Լիոնը հիմա ասում ա՝ հարկեր եմ տալիս, թող հարկերս էդ աղբը հավաքեն, չնայած Վալոդն էլ երևի ասում ա՝ հարկեր եմ տալիս՝ ինձ տոնեք)։ 

Իսկ ավելի գլոբալ․ ասածս էն էր, որ էս բողոքողները (Լիոնը չէ, այլ քաղաքական գործիչները) շատն ինքնափիառի համար են սա անում․․․ իսկ տոները կարևոր են ու ահագին տնտեսական խթան էլ կարող են լինել, մանավանդ որ տոնվում է քաղաքացին՝ երկար տարիներ ոչխարի տեղ դրված թալանված լինելուց հետո։ Ինձ որ լսեն, Հաց Բերողի օրն էլ պիտի պաշտոնապես ամրագրվի․․․

----------

Smokie (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (19.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Սաղ հանրապետության տարածքով մեկ, մեկ մարդու հաշվով՝ 0.08 դոլար։ 
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա, շատ էլ լավ մտածած օր ա, ու հանուն բարի հիշողությունների կարելի ա էս մի թեթև «շռայլությունն» էլ թույլ տալ։


Փաշինյանն այդքան շուտ մոռացա՞վ տատիկ-պապիկների «նիսյաների» մասին, 124 մլն տայիք նրանց. Շարմազանով...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաշինյանն այդքան շուտ մոռացա՞վ տատիկ-պապիկների «նիսյաների» մասին, 124 մլն տայիք նրանց. Շարմազանով...


էս օգտագործած պահպանակին հերիք ա էլի ստեղ բերեք․․․ ասա այ չուչխել, որ էն ռեժիմի փալասն էիր ով ժողովրդի արյունը ծծում ու էդ տատիկ-պապիկներին նիսյաների մեջ էր կոխում առոք-փառոք Նժդեհ էիր ցիտում, գնա տեղդ վերընգի էլի, դալբաշին, բլիթ

----------

John (21.04.2019), Life (19.04.2019), Progart (19.04.2019), Varzor (23.04.2019), Հայկօ (19.04.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.04.2019), Շինարար (19.04.2019), Վիշապ (19.04.2019), Տրիբուն (19.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես - Բայց դե վերացնում է՞ այն հանգամանքը, որ ինքը պովոդ ստացավ սենց խոսելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես - Բայց դե վերացնում է՞ այն հանգամանքը, որ ինքը պովոդ ստացավ սենց խոսելու:


Ապեր, ինքը առանց պովդի էլ ա էշ-էշ դուրս տալիս։ Բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ, ահագին մարդու դուր ա գալիս իրա խոսալը։

----------

Varzor (23.04.2019), Վիշապ (19.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ինքը պովոդ ստացավ խփելու նիկոլենց, էսա ցավը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինքը պովոդ ստացավ խփելու նիկոլենց, էսա ցավը...


Օհ մայ Գադ :Ճ Լիոն Ջան Շարմազանովի նման ամեն դեգեներատի լուրջ ընդունելը առողջությանը վնաս ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լուրջ չեմ ընդունում, բայց - անկախ էն բանից, ով է ասողը, եթե ասածի մեջ ճշմարտության հատիկ կա, ուրեմն դա արժանի է լսելու: Հիմա, տես, ինձ նման մարդը մինչև Շաչմազանովը գրել էր այս մասին: Ուրեմն շատերը կլսեն Շարմազանովին, իսկ դա վատ է...

----------

Varzor (23.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչի վրա են էդ գումարը ծախսելու, բայց հավատում եմ, որ նպատակային ա լինելու, ոչ թե ծալելու են դնեն գրպանները:

Էդ գումարից բողոքողները (ոչ սադրիչները) առաջինները պիտի տոնեն քաղաքացու օրը, քանի որ շատերը նոր են սկսել իրենց լիարժեք քաղաքացի զգալ ու գուցե անկեղծորեն ցավում են հանրային սեփականություն պետական բյուջեի համար:
Առաջներում Սիվիլնեթը նույնիսկ շաբաթական «Քո գրպանից» հաղորդում էր նկարում, որ գոռալով մարդկանց տեղ հասցներ լրագրողական հետաքննության բացահայտած անճշտությունները, բայց համարյա ոչ մեկի մրգին չէր..

----------

Lion (20.04.2019), Progart (20.04.2019), Smokie (21.04.2019), Տրիբուն (20.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ինչքանով էֆեկտիվ ու անվտանգ գաղափար է էս գույքի բռնագանձումը:
Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք առանց լուրջ ցնցումների, հնարավորինս արդար ու թափանցիկ բռնագանձումներ անել այնպես, որ ստիպված չլինեն մի քանի հազար մարդու բանտ նստեցնել:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ինչքանով էֆեկտիվ ու անվտանգ գաղափար է էս գույքի բռնագանձումը:
> Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք առանց լուրջ ցնցումների, հնարավորինս արդար ու թափանցիկ բռնագանձումներ անել այնպես, որ ստիպված չլինեն մի քանի հազար մարդու բանտ նստեցնել:


Նախ ասեմ, որ համաձայն եմ, որ համակարգը ժամանակավոր ներդրվի Հայաստանում։ Ուկրաինայում էս հարցը բավականին ուսումնասիրել եմ․ ու եթե նորմալ կիրառվի, շատ լավ կինի։ 

Երկրորդ, էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեն ներկայացնում, երբ ասում են առանց դատ-դատաստանի գույքը բռնագրավելու են։ Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, խոսքը գնում ա նրա մասին, որ առանց քրեական պատասխանտվության գույթը բռնագանձեն։ Բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ դատ-դատաստան չի լինելու։ Ուղղակի էս դեպքում պետությունը հանդես ա գալու քաղաքացիական հայցով, ու ասելույա որ կասկածում ա, որ գույքը ձեռք ա բերվել օրինական ճանապարհով, ու մեղքի ապացուցելու պարտադրանքը burden of proof, տեղափոխվում ա պատասխանողի վրա ու դառնում ա անմեղությունն ապացուցելու պարտադրանք։ Ասել ա թե, հասարակությունն ի դեմս պետության ողջամտորեն համոզված ա, որ էս մարդը չէր կարա սաղ կյանքը համայնքապետ լիներ, բայց քսան միլիոն դոլար փող ունենար հաշվին։ Բայց, էտ փողի ստացման աղբյուներն էնքան բազմազան ու խուճուճ են, որ չես կարա ապացուցես, որ անօրինական ճանապարհով ա ձեռք բերվել, կամ էլ ապացույցների ձեռքբերումը շատ երակար ու թանկ պրոցես ա։ Էտ ժամանակ դատարանում քաղ հայց են ներկայացնում ու ասում են, գյալ բուռդա, ապացուցի, որ սաղ օրինական ա, եթե չապացուցես, գույք՝ դավայ ռասվիդանյա։  

Հարցը նրանում ա, կոռուպցիան, ունեցվածքի հայտարարագրումը, ապօրինի հարստացումը, ապացույցի բեռը, դատարանների անկախությունը, անմեղության կանխավարկածի սահմանադրական նորմը ․․․․  սաղ փոխկապացված են։ Օրինակ, դատավորներին կարող ա ձեռ չտա սենց հայցեր քննել, քանի որ սաղ գիտեն որ դատական համակարգը կոռումպացված ա եղել ու կա, ու եթե ստեղծվի նախադեպ, ապա առաջին զոհերը կարան հենց դատավորները լինեն։ Այսինքն մինչև էս համակարգը ներդրվի, մի հատ դատարանները պիտի խելքի բերվեն, ու առաջին քայլով ԲԴԽ-ն ծերից ծեր փոխվի։ Երկրորդ՝ իրոք կարելի ա հարցը նայել սահմանադրականության տեսանկյունից ու անմեղության կանխավարկածի հիմքով սենց օրենքը համարել հակասահմանադրական։ Ու նախադեպը կա, ու շատ թարմ, մի քիչ ուրիշ կոնտեքստով, բայց շատ նման․ 

Փլիզ, ցանկացողների համար։ 

Ուղղակի, Ուկրաինայում հենց պառլամենտում շահերի լուրջ բախում կա, ու դեպուտատների ահագին մասը նույն կարգի թալանչի օլիգարխներ են, ոնց առաջ էր։ Սահմանադրական դատարանն էլ պակասը չի։ Իսկ մեր մոտ ԱԺ-ում մի օլիգարխ կա, մյաաաուուուու ՜։  :LOL: 

Ինչ ա պետք մեր մոտ, որ համակարգն աշխատի։ Նախ և առաջ կառավարության, ուժայինների ու դատական համակագի նկատմամբ վստահություն։ Ու էտ վստահությունը պետք ա վաստակել։ Կառավարությանը էս պահին չվստահելու պատճառ ես չեմ տեսնում։ Ուժայիններին, դե փլիիիզ, ես չեմ կարծում որ մեր ՀՔԾ, ՔԿ, ԱԱԾ քննիչներն ու ոստիկանները սրբացել են կամ մասնագիտական ունակությունները արագ համապատասխանել են միջազգային չափանիշներին։ Քչից շատից նույն քյառթու վիճակն ա, ու մի երկու տարի էլ կքաշի։ Դե դատարանների մասին չեմ ասում, սաղս էլ գիտենք ինչ ա կատարվում։ Այսինքն, Նիկոլը ճիշտ ա անում, որ չի վռազում ու հա ասում ա, որ ափալ թափալ պետք չի անել։ Ես դեմ չեմ, թող ժամանակ անցնի, թող ամեն ինչ նորմալ արվի։ Օրինակը գիտեմ նույն Ուկրաինայում, երբ ափալ թափալ, մի տարվա մեջ, հակակոռուպցիոն հսկայական օրենսդրություն ու ռազմավարություն ընդունեցին, մի հսկա ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգ են կառուցել դրա շուրջ՝ բազմազան պետական մարմիններով, բայց կոռուպցիան ծլում ծաղկում զարգանում ա։

----------

boooooooom (21.04.2019), Lion (21.04.2019), Աթեիստ (21.04.2019), Գաղթական (21.04.2019), Ծլնգ (21.04.2019), Վիշապ (21.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Դե էնքան կան, որ իրենց հարստությունը Լևոնի ժամանակվա վայրի սեփականաշնորհումից ԽԾԲ-վ թռցրած հեկտարներով տարածքներ են/կամ մի 20-30 տարի մենաշնորհով ու ապօրինությամբ կուտակած կալվածքներ, էդ սաղի համար հաշվետվություն են ուզելու ու ձեռքներից սաղ առնե՞ն: Հայաստանում վայթե մաքուր օրինական ճանապարհով հարստացածներին մատների վրա կարելի է հաշվել: Բոլշեվիզմ ա՞ սկսվելու:

----------


## Lion

Անհրաժեշտ, բայց *շատ վտանգավոր մի ինստիտուտ է* - ինչպես կրակը՝ ճիշտ օգտագործեցիր, բարիք է, սխալ օգտագործեցիր՝ չարիք:

Կարծում եմ Փաշինյանի կառավարությունն այնուհանդերձ կկարողանա չափի մեջ մնալ...

Ամեն դեպքում, առանց սրա առաջ չենք գնա, ցավոք - ցավոք, որովհետև ոմանք իրենց թալանածը վաղուց արդեն իրավաբանական պատշաճ տեսքի են բերել՝ մոտավորապես "փողերի լվացման" հայտնի մեխանիզմի տեսքով...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե էնքան կան, որ իրենց հարստությունը Լևոնի ժամանակվա վայրի սեփականաշնորհումից ԽԾԲ-վ թռցրած հեկտարներով տարածքներ են/կամ մի 20-30 տարի մենաշնորհով ու ապօրինությամբ կուտակած կալվածքներ, էդ սաղի համար հաշվետվություն են ուզելու ու ձեռքներից սաղ առնե՞ն: Հայաստանում վայթե մաքուր օրինական ճանապարհով հարստացածներին մատների վրա կարելի է հաշվել: Բոլշեվիզմ ա՞ սկսվելու:


Հոպար, բոլշեվիզմի վտանգ ամեն հեղափոխությունից հետո էլ կա։ Բայց մեզ միջազգային հանրությունը չի թողնի, միջազգային հանրությունը զորեղ է  :LOL:  Թորիկի դեպքը հիշի ․․․  

Ամեն դեպքում, նախ՝ ողջամտության սահման գոյություն ունի, թե ովքերը պոտենցիալ կարան դառնան ես համակարգի հաճախորդները։ Ես չեմ կարծում, որ մենք վախենալու բան ունենք, ու չեմ կարծում որ սաղ հայ ժողովուրդը հերթ ա կանգնելու որ իրա գույքը բռնագանձեն, քանի որ երկու կով հարկայինից թաքցրել ա, քանի որ դե սաղ էլ թաքցնում էին։ Երկրորդ՝ պռակտիկորեն հնարավոր չի մեր երկրում բոլշեվիզմ մտցնել, մեր իմացած 20-37 թվերի տեսքով․ սրա համար պատմամշակութային պատճառներ կան, բայց էս ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա։ Երրրորդ՝ սենց օրենսդրությունն ու համակըարգերը  լուրջ միջազգային փորձագիտություն են անցնում, ու ինստիտուտներ կան, որ շատ առաջ են գնացել էս հարցում, որ նենց ներդնեն որ նորմալ մարդիկ ու տնտեսությունը չտուժեն, հակառակը՝ մի բան էլ օգուտ ստանան։ 

Թող մի հատ օրենսդրական փաթեթը դուրս գա, տենանք ինչի մասին ա, ոնց ա, ինչ են ուզում, նոր երևի կսկսենք վախենալ  :LOL:

----------

Lion (21.04.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում, առանց սրա առաջ չենք գնա, ցավոք - ցավոք, որովհետև ոմանք իրենց թալանածը վաղուց արդեն իրավաբանական պատշաճ տեսքի են բերել՝ մոտավորապես "փողերի լվացման" *հայտնի մեխանիզմի* տեսքով...


Այ տղա Լիոն, դու սենց մի հայտնի մեխանիզմի տեղ գիտես, ձեն չես հանու՞մ։

----------

Գաղթական (21.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Այ տղա Լիոն, դու սենց մի հայտնի մեխանիզմի տեղ գիտես, ձեն չես հանու՞մ։


Ախպեր, հո ինքս իմ դեմ ցուցմունք չե՞մ տալու:

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ևս կողմնակից ես այս մեխանիզմին, որովհետև ինքը վտանգավոր, բայց պետքական, իսկ ճիշտ օգտագործելու դեպքում՝ նույնիսկ օգտակար բան է...

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ ուրախ եմ, որ դու ևս կողմնակից ես այս մեխանիզմին, որովհետև ինքը վտանգավոր, բայց պետքական, իսկ ճիշտ օգտագործելու դեպքում՝ նույնիսկ օգտակար բան է...


Էդ սաղ կախվածանրանից, թե ում փողերոը ում տաշտում են լվանում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ գումարից բողոքողները (ոչ սադրիչները) առաջինները պիտի տոնեն քաղաքացու օրը, քանի որ շատերը նոր են սկսել իրենց լիարժեք քաղաքացի զգալ ու գուցե անկեղծորեն ցավում են հանրային սեփականություն պետական բյուջեի համար:


Մեկա` էդ գաղափարից դհոլի ձենա գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մեկա` էդ գաղափարից դհոլի ձենա գալիս


Դե բա զուռնի տակ դժվարա «Հո՛ւ» գոռալ..

----------

Varzor (23.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե բա զուռնի տակ դժվարա «Հո՛ւ» գոռալ..


Զւոռնի տակ ընդհանրապես գոռալը դժվարա:

----------

Գաղթական (23.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Շատ հետաքրքիր բաներ էր ասում Մանասերյանը:

Երևի մի քիչ հանպատրաստից էր Նիկոլի պատասխանը, բայց լավ կլինի, որ հետագայում մի հատ էլ վերլուծեն էդ մարդու ասածները.

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես լավ չհասկացա, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը. Մանասերյանը վայթե ասում է՝ կրթական համակարգն է պետք բարեփոխել (ես չհասկացա, թե կոնկրետ ոնց) ու գիտությունների ակադեմիան մաքրել դեբիլներից (նու վայթե տենց ա հասկացվում): Փաշինյանը պատասխանում է, թե՝ բլա բլա բլա, մենք մանդատ ունենք (չգիտեմինչ) զարգացման մոդելի համար ու դրա հակառակը չենք ուզում անել: 

Ձեր ցավը տանեմ, դժվար է՞ երկար-բարակ նամյոկների փոխարեն հանրամատչելի, կարճ, կոնկրետ ու միանշանակ նախադասություններ արտաբերել, կիսագրագետ գյուղացիս բան հասկանա ձեզնից: Լեզվի խնդիր է՞, չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2019), Աթեիստ (23.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես լավ չհասկացա, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը. Մանասերյանը վայթե ասում է՝ կրթական համակարգն է պետք բարեփոխել (ես չհասկացա, թե կոնկրետ ոնց) ու գիտությունների ակադեմիան մաքրել դեբիլներից (նու վայթե տենց ա հասկացվում): Փաշինյանը պատասխանում է, թե՝ բլա բլա բլա, մենք մանդատ ունենք (չգիտեմինչ) զարգացման մոդելի համար ու դրա հակառակը չենք ուզում անել: 
> 
> Ձեր ցավը տանեմ, դժվար է՞ երկար-բարակ նամյոկների փոխարեն հանրամատչելի, կարճ, կոնկրետ ու միանշանակ նախադասություններ արտաբերել, կիսագրագետ գյուղացիս բան հասկանա ձեզնից: Լեզվի խնդիր է՞, չեմ հասկանում:


Ասումա`

Կրթության ոլորտ.
Լիքը մասնագիտություններ կան, որտեղ պատրաստված կադրերը ռացիոնալ չեն օգտագործվում պետության կողմից կամ պետության զարգացման համար:
Մասնագետներին պատրաստում ենք ու դրանց լավագույններին ճամփում ուրիշ երկրները զարգացնելու:
Կարճ ասած` որոշեք թե ինչ եք ուզում անել ու նպատակային կադրեր պատրաստեք, որ համ էդ մարդիկ երկրում ապագա ունենան ու չգնան, համ էլ` երկիրն իրենցից օգուտ ստանա:

Գիտության ոլորտ.
Ընդհանուր առմամբ` նույն բանը ինչ նախորդ կետում էր:
Գիտությունը կամ գիտնականներն էսօր չեն սպասարկում պետական շահերին մի պարզ պատճառով, որ պետությունն իրենց առջև խնդիրներ չի դնում:
Նոր համակարգա պետք ստեղծել (Լիոնի ականջը կանչի), որտեղ մարդիկ կաշխատեն հանուն պետության, ոչ թե մարդա իրա շահերի:

Բոնուս.
Փաշինյան ջան, քանի ազգի մեծ մասը քեզա նայում, մի ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ասպարեզ բեր, որին սաղս հետևենք:
Օրինակ` <Ինչ ունենք տալու Հայաստանին>

----------

Վիշապ (24.04.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասումա`
> 
> Կրթության ոլորտ.
> Լիքը մասնագիտություններ կան, որտեղ պատրաստված կադրերը ռացիոնալ չեն օգտագործվում պետության կողմից կամ պետության զարգացման համար:
> Մասնագետներին պատրաստում ենք ու դրանց լավագույններին ճամփում ուրիշ երկրները զարգացնելու:
> Կարճ ասած` որոշեք թե ինչ եք ուզում անել ու նպատակային կադրեր պատրաստեք, որ համ էդ մարդիկ երկրում ապագա ունենան ու չգնան, համ էլ` երկիրն իրենցից օգուտ ստանա:
> 
> Գիտության ոլորտ.
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ` նույն բանը ինչ նախորդ կետում էր:
> ...


Հա, օքեյ :Ճ Կարելի էր հարցերն էլ, պատասխաններն էլ ավելի պարզ ու կարճ ձևակերպել, սարերն ընկելու տեղը: 
Իմ կարծիքով պետությունը պիտի գիտության առաջ խնդիրներ չդնի, ուղղակի պիտի ազատ ու արդար մրցակցություն ապահովի, որ ամեն մի թերուս գիտնական չդառնա:
Գիտության զարգացումն էլ պիտի ապահովվի գիտնականներին ինքուրույն ու ազատ մրցակցային ծրագրեր ընտրելու հնարավորություն տալով: 
Ուրիշ հարց է ֆինանսավորումը, որը երևի պիտի լավ վերահսկվի աուդիտով, բոնուսային համակարգով ու էլի չգիտեմինչով: 
Պետությունը չի կարող էֆեկտիվորեն գիտությունը ուղղորդել, քանի դեռ կառավարության կազմը գիտնականներից չի բաղկացած,  հետևաբար ճիշտ է ազատականացումը:
Իսկ լավ մասնագետների երկրից գնալն ու ցանկացած քաղաքացու երկրից գնալը մոտավորապես նույն պատճառներն ունեն, դրա դեմը ուղղորդված ծրագրերով չես առնի:
Ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ պլանավորված ու տեղը տեղին ֆինանսավորված կրթությամբ մասնագետը միևնույն է թռել է Ամերիկա, ՀՀ-ում արդեն պատրաստի աշխատատեղն ու լավ դիրքը թողած:

----------

Varzor (24.04.2019), Գաղթական (24.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, օքեյ :Ճ Կարելի էր հարցերն էլ, պատասխաններն էլ ավելի պարզ ու կարճ ձևակերպել, սարերն ընկելու տեղը: 
> Իմ կարծիքով պետությունը պիտի գիտության առաջ խնդիրներ չդնի, ուղղակի պիտի ազատ ու արդար մրցակցություն ապահովի, որ ամեն մի թերուս գիտնական չդառնա:
> Գիտության զարգացումն էլ պիտի ապահովվի գիտնականներին ինքուրույն ու ազատ մրցակցային ծրագրեր ընտրելու հնարավորություն տալով: 
> Ուրիշ հարց է ֆինանսավորումը, որը երևի պիտի լավ վերահսկվի աուդիտով, բոնուսային համակարգով ու էլի չգիտեմինչով: 
> Պետությունը չի կարող էֆեկտիվորեն գիտությունը ուղղորդել, քանի դեռ կառավարության կազմը գիտնականներից չի բաղկացած,  հետևաբար ճիշտ է ազատականացումը:
> Իսկ լավ մասնագետների երկրից գնալն ու ցանկացած քաղաքացու երկրից գնալը մոտավորապես նույն պատճառներն ունեն, դրա դեմը ուղղորդված ծրագրերով չես առնի:
> Ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, որ պլանավորված ու տեղը տեղին ֆինանսավորված կրթությամբ մասնագետը միևնույն է թռել է Ամերիկա, ՀՀ-ում արդեն պատրաստի աշխատատեղն ու լավ դիրքը թողած:


Ճիշտ ես:
Իմ հասկանալով խոսքը ոչ թե գիտության բոլոր ճյուղերի մասին է, այլ՝ պետության համար գերակա նշանակություն ունեցող:

Ասենք՝ ի՞նչն ես դու համարում քո տնտեսության շարժիչ ուժը կամ ո՞ր ոլորտն ես ավելի ուզում խորացնել:
Չգիտեմ՝ ռազմարդյունաբերություն, ագրոինդուստրիա, կիբեռնետիկա և այլն:
Էդ քո գերակա ոլորտներում նպատակային կադրեր ես պատրաստում, որ համոզված կարան լինեն, թե իրանք ավարտելուն պես իրենց երկրում պահանջված մասնագետ են:

Նույնն էլ գիտնականները:
Հավաքի մարդկանց, պետպատվեր ծրագիր-խնդիրներ առաջարկի, որ մտածեն, զբաղվեն, համ իրանք երկրում պահանջված գիտությամբ զբաղվեն, համ քո պետական խնդիրները լուծվեն:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ների հետաքրքրությունը գնալով աճում ա Նիկոլի հանդեպ:
Խեր լինի..

Հ.Գ. Ամռանն ընդառաջ Հայաստանի սենց լայնածավալ գովազդից եթե մեր տուռագենստվաները չօգտվեն՝ ուրեմն վաբշե են էշի ականջին մրափած ))

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ախր որ ասում էինք կառավարության ծրագրի մեջ համակարգային բարեփոխումների կոնկրետիկա չկա, մարդիկ վատ էին զգում:

Ցելի մեկ տարի գործում է ՀՀ արդարադատության նախարարությունը նոր կազմով՝ ասենք ի՞նչն է՞ր խանգարում ներկայացնել դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների նոր հայեցակարգը, հը՞, ի՞նչն էր խանգարում էդ անեինք, որ չգայինք, էսօրվա օրով չկանգնեինք կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ, սենց հապճեպ չգնայինք էդ "անցումնային արդարադատության" գիրկը, որ գուցե անհրաժեշտ, բայց հատկապես սխալ կիրառման դեպքում շատ վտանգավոր մի բան է:

Ճղում էինք մեզ վերջի կես տարին ու հատկապես կառավարության ծրագիրը կարդալիս՝ ՉԿԱ կոնկրետիկա, ասում էին ոչինչ - էս էլ արդյունքը, տարրական չգիտեն, թե դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների հարցով ի՞նչ, ինչպե՞ս և ե՞րբ պետք է արվի...

----------

Jarre (20.05.2019), Varzor (19.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նաղդալյանը սենց ընդհանուր թվիթումա՝ մենք ողջունում ենք միջազգային արձագանքը էրդողանի հէյթսփիչին ու հոլանդացիք ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցին, որ հավատարիմ են մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությանը, բլա-բլա-բլա...


Իսկ դուք կուրսի ե՞ք, թե ինչ ջանքեր ա գործադրել FAON-ը (Հոլանդիայում Հայկական Կազմակերպությունների Ֆեդերացիան)՝ էս բանաձևը Խորհրդարան մտցնելու համար..
Կուրսի ե՞ք, որ Խորհրդարանում էդ դատապարտող բանաձևն առաջ քաշած Ջոել Ֆանդըվիլդն էլա FAON կոմիտեի անդամ..

Սենց ի միջի այլոց թվիթերից բացի դժվար ա՞ FAON-ից էլ մարդ հրավիրել ու մի մեդալ էլ չեմ ասում՝ շնորհակալագիր տալ՝ Հայրենիքին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար:

Խի՞ եք նախկինների սխալները կրկնում ժողովուրդ..
Հայի արյունը ջուր չի դառնա:
Ինքը մեկա՝ առանց ձեր մերսիի էլ իրա արածը կանի:
Բայց Սփյուռքին ավելի մեծ եռանդի մղող ձեր մի սատկած շնորհակալությունն էնքան մոտիվացիա կտա մարդկանց, ոնց որ պատահմամբ գտած գանձը..

Ե՞րբ են տենաս սովորելու էս ազգի ռեսուրս-պոտենցյալը ճիշտ օգտագործել...

----------

Lion (14.06.2019), Varzor (13.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց Սփյուռքին ավելի մեծ եռանդի մղող ձեր մի սատկած շնորհակալությունն էնքան մոտիվացիա կտա մարդկանց, ոնց որ պատահմամբ գտած գանձը..
> 
> Ե՞րբ են տենաս սովորելու էս ազգի ռեսուրս-պոտենցյալը ճիշտ օգտագործել...


ԻՀԿ պետության կողմից պաշտոնապես գնահատված լինելը ոչ միայն մոտիվացիա է, այլ նաև պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման արտահայտում և նախադրյալ, որ նույնիսկ այլ ազգերի և պետությունների քաղաքական գործիչները նույն ջրաղացին ջուր լցնեն:

Իսկ ազգի պոտենցյալը լավ էլ օգտագործում են` ահագին մասը պոտենցյալ սփյուռք են:

----------

Գաղթական (13.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ԻՀԿ պետության կողմից պաշտոնապես գնահատված լինելը ոչ միայն մոտիվացիա է, այլ նաև պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման արտահայտում և նախադրյալ, որ նույնիսկ այլ ազգերի և պետությունների քաղաքական գործիչները նույն ջրաղացին ջուր լցնեն:
> 
> Իսկ ազգի պոտենցյալը լավ էլ օգտագործում են` ահագին մասը պոտենցյալ սփյուռք են:


Լիքը ազգեր ու պետություններ կան, որ իրենց սփյուռքն օգտագործում են:

Մենակ մենք ենք էշի ականջին քնած:

Հո յոնջա չի՞, որ ինքն իրան աճի..
Պիտի ջրես, հոգ տանես դրա մասին, կողքը հակակարկտային կայան կառուցես և այլն, որ ծլի-ծաղկի, պտուղ տա, վերջում էլ գաս՝ բերքը հավաքես...

թուրքը, որ թուրքա, մի հատ եքա համակարգ ա աշխատացնում դրա վրա:
Մարդիկ դաժը էն երևացող քաղաքագետների վրա չերեզ իրանց երեխեք են աշխատում:
Լիքը հզոր դեմքեր կան, որ մեր հետ լավ են լինում, մեկ էլ մի օր հանկարծ հակահայ ձև են բռնում:
Խի՞, ո՞նց.. մի քիչ տակը փորում ես՝ պարզվումա նորաթուխ հարսը կամ փեսեն թուրքա...

Իսկ ազգությամբ թուրքերին սաղին թուրքիայի քաղաքացիություն են հեշտացված բաժանում:
Հետո դրանք համ իրանց սաղ գումարները տանում ներդնում են թուրքիայի տնտեսություն, համ էլ՝ էրդողանը սաղի վրա մատա թափ տալիս, թե քո երկրում խոսքի կես միլիոն քաղաքացի ունեմ, մի բան իմ ուզած ձևով չանեք՝ դրանց սաղին քսի կտամ ձեր վրա, պլյուս կասեմ ընդդիմությանդ ձեն կտան..

Բա չէ՝ մեր պես..
Մի օրով հավաքվենք սիրուն բաժակաճառեր ասենք, իրար մոտ գլուխ գովանք ու ցվրվենք տներով..

----------

Varzor (13.06.2019), Վիշապ (13.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բա չէ՝ մեր պես..
> Մի օրով հավաքվենք սիրուն բաժակաճառեր ասենք, իրար մոտ գլուխ գովանք ու ցվրվենք տներով..


ԻՀԿ սփյուռքի հանդեպ վերապահական մոտեցումը ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակներում են պատվաստել ու դեռ էդ պատվաստանյութի ազդեցությունը զգացվում է։
Էլ չեմ ասում նախորդ սփյուռքի նախարարի ապակառուցողական մոտեցումներն ու պահվածքը։
Մեկ տարին փոքր ժամանակ է մի քանի տասնամյակի քանդածը վերականգնելու համար, բայց գոնե պիտի ինչ-որ գործողությունների վեկտոր կամ տրամաբանություն նշմարվեր, որը չեմ տեսնում (միգուցե սուբյեկտիվ է)։

Ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ շոու են անում, քան թե գործ։ Համաձայն եմ, որ պետական համակարգում անկարևոր ոլորտ չկա կամ չպիտի լինի, բայց խնդիրների լուծման առաջնահերթություն պիտի լինի, ինչը չեմ տեսնում։ Արդեն այպիսի տպավորություն է, որ անհատներն իրենք իրենց PR—ով են զբաղված ու երկրի ու ժողովրդի խնդիրները նորից երկրորդ, նույնիսկ երրորդ պլանում են։

Հ․Գ․
Անկեղծ ասեմ, ավել չէի էլ սպասում։ Բայց դե հենց խոսում ես, դարձնում են սև  :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion

Որովհետև, հարգելի եղբայր, Նիկոլը թիմ չունի, իր մոտ տոն են տալիս հին մարդիկ... բնականաբար՝ հին ձեռագրով և, բնականաբար, հին մոտեցումներով, այդ թվում նաև՝ սխալներով:

----------

Varzor (14.06.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Որովհետև, հարգելի եղբայր, Նիկոլը թիմ չունի, իր մոտ տոն են տալիս հին մարդիկ... բնականաբար՝ հին ձեռագրով և, բնականաբար, հին մոտեցումներով, այդ թվում նաև՝ սխալներով:


Դե հերիք ա էլի էդ «թիմ չունի, թիմ չունի»։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանում մարդիկ ինչից են էսքան բողոքում։ Կարո՞ղ եք մի ոլորտ ասեք, որ ավելի վատն ա քան մի տարի առաջ էր։ Ինչ էլ որ բացթողումներ կան չեն կանգնում ասում «սաղ լավ ա», հերիք չի լսում են, մի հատ էլ ասում են «շնորհակալություն, կաշխատենք/աշխատում ենք այդ ուղղությամբ»։ Եթե մեկը կարծում ա որ 30տարի բարդակից ու պետությունը սեփական դուքյան սարքելուց հետո մի տարվա մեջ պիտի շվեյցարիա դառնայինք, դե կներեք էլի։

Ըհըն հրես սփյուռքի հետ կապված https://armtimes.com/hy/article/163884

----------

Gayl (14.06.2019), ivy (14.06.2019), Varzor (14.06.2019), Աթեիստ (15.06.2019), Գաղթական (14.06.2019), Տրիբուն (14.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարո՞ղ եք մի ոլորտ ասեք, որ ավելի վատն ա քան մի տարի առաջ էր։


Կարող եմ։ Օրինակ՝ ոստիկանությունը։ Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ չի կարող ավելի լավ լինել  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Դե հերիք ա էլի էդ «թիմ չունի, թիմ չունի»։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանում մարդիկ ինչից են էսքան բողոքում։ Կարո՞ղ եք մի ոլորտ ասեք, որ ավելի վատն ա քան մի տարի առաջ էր։ Ինչ էլ որ բացթողումներ կան չեն կանգնում ասում «սաղ լավ ա», հերիք չի լսում են, մի հատ էլ ասում են «շնորհակալություն, կաշխատենք/աշխատում ենք այդ ուղղությամբ»։ Եթե մեկը կարծում ա որ 30տարի բարդակից ու պետությունը սեփական դուքյան սարքելուց հետո մի տարվա մեջ պիտի շվեյցարիա դառնայինք, դե կներեք էլի։
> 
> Ըհըն հրես սփյուռքի հետ կապված https://armtimes.com/hy/article/163884


Կան ոլորտներ, օրինակ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը, սակայն հարցն այդ չէ - մենք չենք ուզում անցյալի մակարդակին մնալ, դրա համար էլ սերժենց հեռացրինք, որ դժգոհ էինք, մենք ուզում ենք դրական առաջընթացի գոնե ծիլերը տեսնել այս մեկ տարում, այդ էլ չկա: Կա միայն տապոռային, ոչ մասնագիտական քանդելու մարմաջ՝ դատական համակարգը դրա դասական օրինակը:

----------

Thom (14.06.2019), Varzor (15.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հերիք ա էլի էդ «թիմ չունի, թիմ չունի»։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանում մարդիկ ինչից են էսքան բողոքում։ Կարո՞ղ եք մի ոլորտ ասեք, որ ավելի վատն ա քան մի տարի առաջ էր։ Ինչ էլ որ բացթողումներ կան չեն կանգնում ասում «սաղ լավ ա», հերիք չի լսում են, մի հատ էլ ասում են «շնորհակալություն, կաշխատենք/աշխատում ենք այդ ուղղությամբ»։ Եթե մեկը կարծում ա որ 30տարի բարդակից ու պետությունը սեփական դուքյան սարքելուց հետո մի տարվա մեջ պիտի շվեյցարիա դառնայինք, դե կներեք էլի։
> 
> Ըհըն հրես սփյուռքի հետ կապված https://armtimes.com/hy/article/163884


Ապեր, բլթցնելը փողով չի, դրա համար էլ կարելի ա պլպլան, շուշաթղթած բառերով յանի խելոք բաներ ասել․ թիմ չկա, համակարգային փոփոխություններ, հայեցակարգ, տեսլական ․․․ Այ որ էն Իմ Քայլի դեպուտատը իշխանություններին վիրավորելու ախմախ օրենքի նախագծի փոխարեն ասենք բերեր «ամեն բլթոցի համար 5000 դրամ տուգանք» օրենքի նախագիծ, սենց հավայի մտքերի շարան չէինք կարդա:  :Smile: 

Որ ասես, մի հա հատ առ հատ, անուն առ անուն, պաշտոն առ պաշտոն ասեք, թե ՆԻկոլի թիմի որ անդամն ա, որ կոնկրետ ձեր ակնկալիքներին չի համապատասխանում, ինչի չի համապատսխանում, ինչով ա վատը նախորդ քսան տարիների նույն պաշտոնը զբաղեցրած անհատներից հատ առ հատ, անուն առ անուն ... սենց էլի .... մեռնեմ թե պատասխան կստանաս, կամ էլ կստանաս նույն կարգի անիմաստ բառերի շարան .... հայեցակարգ, ռազմավարություն, թիիիիիմ, արա գործ արեք, գոոոործ, մեզ տեսարաններ պետք չեն, կոնկրետ գործ ենք ուզում, բլա, բլա, բլա ... մարդիկ խելոք երևալու պահանջ ունեն, շատ ավելի խելոք քան իրականում կան:

----------

Chilly (16.06.2019), Freeman (15.06.2019), Աթեիստ (15.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իրականում վիճակը սենց ա .. Հայաստանում շատ լուրջ, խորքային փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում, սկսած կրթություն-առողջապահությունից, վերջացրած բանակ-ֆինանսներ-դատական համակարգով: Մարդիկ կան, որոնք ՀՀԿ քաքի բոշկի տաքությանը կարոտ են, ֆիզիկապես ու հոգեբանորեն ... դե ՀՀԿ-ն բացի պետականաշին լինելուց նաև խիստ ազգային էր, Նժդեհի ցավը տանեմ ... Ու էտ մարդիկ սենց ձևի մեջ յանի, հա, հեղափոխություն, էս ինչ լավ էր, զարգանանք, ծլենք, ծաղկենք ... բայց իրականում կարոտախտով են տառապում ու իրանց հոգեհարազատ ա մնում հենց ՀՀԿական անիմաստ մթնոլորտը ... Ոչխարամտությունը կամֆոռտնի ա զգում իրան մենակ երբ ողջ համակարգը ոչխարամիտ ա, ու ինչքան էլ ձև տա իրան, մեկա, հեղափոխությունից հետո դուրս ընկել իրա հհկ կոմֆոռտ զոնայից, որը պարարտ հող էր «առաջին աստղադիտարան ու Ադամը հայ էր» տափաաբանությունների համար: Դե իսկ էտ դիսկոմֆոռտը կոմպենսացվում ա սենց դիլխոր դեմքով յանի հոգատար արտահայտություններով ․․․ թիմ ա պետք, պրոֆեսիոնալներ, հայեցակարգ գրենք, նոր օրենք գրենք ․․․ արա, յախք արա ․․․  

Հ.Գ. Հա, աղբահանությունից ես էլ եմ դժգոհ, չնայած գիտեմ ինչի ենք սենց ոռի վիճակի մեջ ընկել։ Չնայած ոնց որ կարգավորվում ա։ Ու եթե լրիվ կարգավորվի, լավ ա կարգավորվելու։  :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Վիշապ (15.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եվ նորից կրկնեմ՝ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ իրենք լավն են նախորդներից: Խնդիրն այն է, որ իրենք առայժմ չեն բավարարում իրենց հետ կապված ակնկալիքները: Իրենք, ռուսերեն ասած, по умолчанию լավն են նախորդ ցանկացածից, քանի որ իրենց թիմի ղեկավարը ոչ միայն լավն է նախորդինից, այլև նախորդինի, մեղմ ասած, հանցավոր վարքագիծը չի պարտադրում իր ենթականերին: Այսինքն՝ ամենալավ ենթական էլ, կատարելով հանցավոր հրամաններ, վատն էր - սա, կոնցեպտուալ մակարդակում:

Այնուհանդերձ կրկնեմ՝ թիմից դժգոհ ենք իրենց կիսատ-պռատ, չհամակարգված, թերի աշխատանքի համար: Ու նաև ասեմ՝ որպես պրոֆեսիոնալներ, այո, նախորդ թիմում համապատասխան պաշտոնների ավելի լավ թեկնածուներ կային: Օրինակ, Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը, որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ, իր թիմի հետ միասին հաստատ ավելի լավն էր ներկայիս իր "համարժեքից": Նույնը՝ Գասպարյան-Օսիպյան, Վիգեն Սարգսյան-Էդուարդ Աղաջանյան, Զեյնալյան-Հարությունյան/Հովհաննիսյան, Հարությունյան-Աշոտյան և այլն՝ սա դեռ տեղակալների մակարդակը չհաշված, որտեղ ավելի տխուր վիճակ է...

Հ.Գ. - էն ՀՀԿ-ական կարոտախտ պահերը կարծես ինձ էին վերաբերվում, որովհետև հենց ես քննադատեցի Նիկոլի թիմը, համենայն դեպս զուտ տեխնիկապես, վերջին պոստն իմն էր, դրա համար ասեմ: Կներես, բայց էդ ծիծաղելի մի բան ես ասում, ինչպես նաև՝ աբսուրդ: Դու քեզնից անկախ նմանվեցիր Նիկոլի ՔՊ-ական պատգամավորներից մեկի օգնականին, որը, երբ քննադատեցի մաքսավորին կոպտելու Նիկոլի վարքագիծը, ինձ մեղադրեց հանրապետական լինելու մեջ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանում մարդիկ ինչից են էսքան բողոքում։


Ներս ջան, ոնց տեսնում ես, մարդիկ չեն բողոքում, այլ պրյամոյ հհկական քարոզչություն են անում  :LOL: 

Ասենք, նայի, մարդ կա, Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին իրա թիմով համարում ա պրոֆեսիոնալ, էն Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, որը ՊԵԿ նախագահ օրոք ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի հետ մեկին մեկ փայ էր, իսկ Ֆինանսների նախարար եղած ժամանակ, ՀՀ պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ ֆինանսների նախարարության ողջ երրորդ հարկը սարքել էր իրա ու իրա ախռաննիկների նստավայր, ու քանի որ դրանից հետո շենքում տեղ չէր մնացել, ՀՀ գանձապետարանը, ամենակարևոր ինստիտուտներից մեկը, Ֆինանսների նախարարության շենքից հանել էր, ու վարձակալությամբ ուղարկել էր կինո Երևանի կողքի շենքը։ Մնացած հրաշագործություններ մասին չենք խոսում ․․․ դե մարդը ինչ էլ արել ա պրոֆեսիոնալ ա արել, whatever the fuck it means ... 

Արդարադատության նախարարները, որոնք գրել են ու գործի են դրել մի սահմանադրություն ու դատական համակարգ, որի առանցքային ինստիտուտը, ԲԴԽ-ն, մի փռշտոցից անգործունակ ա դառել ու քանդվում ա, բլյաաաա, պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանք ա։ 

Կրթության Աշոտյանը, որի օրոք ինչքան էլ տուֆտեցին, դպրոցները սարքել էին երկրի ամենակոռումպացված ինստիտուտները, որտեղ կրթության որակը օր օրի հավասարվում էր զրոյի։ Չնայած, երևի որոշ մարդկանց խեռին չի կրթություն ու գիտություն ասվածը, քանի որ կարելի հազար տարվա գիտնականներին դիպլոմավոր հաստագլուխներ անվանել, իսկ սեփական տխմարաբանությունները ներկայացնել որպես անբեկանելի ճշմարտություն։  Էս պարագայում, հա, Աշոտյանը պրոֆեսիոնալ էլ չի, մտքի գիգանտ ա, Արիստոտել։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա ապեր ․․․ դեգենեռատիզմն անբուժելի ա ․․․․  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (16.06.2019), Աթեիստ (15.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Վիշապ (15.06.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, հիշեցնեմ, Աշոտյանը իմ կուրսեցին ա, իսկ նախարարը Էշոտյանն էր։
Ու ցանկացած մարդ, որ իրան անվանի պրոֆեսիոնալ, էլ մնացած գրածը լուրջ չեմ ընդունի։

Էսօր լսել եմ, որ դպրոցը 12 տարուց պակասեցնելու են։ Դեռ պարզ չի 11, թե 10, բայց արդեն լավ ա։

----------

Chilly (16.06.2019), Freeman (15.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Տրիբուն (15.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ ահագին ուրախացնում ա Տրիբունի գրածները, որովհետև հիմա Հայաստանում չեմ, ու լուրերից ստացած տպավորությունս էն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում կամ բան չի կատարվում, կամ լրիվ մանկամսուր վիճակ ա :Ճ
Էս լրատվական դաշտում տեսնես երբ հեղափոխություն կլինի, որ կարևոր ինֆորմացիան մի քիչ ավելի շատ երևա աղբի ֆոնի վրա:

----------

Varzor (15.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կարճ ասեմ, քանի որ տպավորություն կա, թե *Տրիբուն*ը ուղղակի դիտավորյալ չի ուզում հասկանալ, իսկ այդ պարագայում անիմաստ է վիճելը: 

Կրկնեմ, _այո_, հին ռեժիմի կադրերը, այդ թվում նաև Խաչատրյանը, իրենց բնույթով կոռուպցիոն էին, սակայն դա _չի բացառում_ այն հանգամանքը, որ իրենք, այո, բարձր արհեստավարժներ էին: Սրանք *տարբեր* բաներ են:

Ի՞նչն է տարբերակում լավ դիպուկահար կիլլեռին սահմանային պատերազմում հերոսացած դիպուկահարից - *նպատակներն ու դրված խնդիրները*, սակայն երկուսն էլ ցանկացած դեպքում արհեստավարժներ են:

Այսինքն, կախված է խնդիր դնողից՝ հանցավոր խնդիրնե՞ր դրեցիր, Դավիթ Հարությունյանի պես պրոֆեսիոնալը կդառնա կիլլեռ կամ, մեր օրինակի վրա՝ հանցավոր պաշտոնյա, դրական խնդիրնե՞ր դրեցիր, նա կդառնա հերոս կամ պետականություն կերտող պաշտոնյա: 

Ասածս այս է և պետք չէ այստեղ դեմագոգիայով զբաղվել կամ, կրկնեմ, ինձ մեղադրել ՀՀԿ-ականներին սիրելու, աջակցելու կամ նրանց *հանցավոր, ազգն ու պետությունը կործանման տանող* ռեժիմն արդարացնելու փորձի մեջ:

Ես *ծայրահեղ պարզ* բացատրեցի իմ դիրքորոշումը, եթե սրանից հետո էլ պետք է շարունակեն ինձ մեղադրել ՀՀԿ-ականներին սիրելու, աջակցելու կամ նրանց ռեժիմն արդարացնելու փորձի մեջ, ապա առկա է երկու տարբերակ՝ կամ այդպես վարվողն ուղղախի *տխմար մի հիմար է*, որն ուղղակի չի հասկանում վերևում գրածս, կամ էլ ուղղակի տռոլլինգով է զբաղված - երկու դեպքում էլ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում վիճել  :Wink:

----------

Thom (15.06.2019), Varzor (15.06.2019), Գաղթական (15.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Իսկ ես փաթթած ունեմ թե նախորդներին և թե ներկաներին: Ու հենց էդ էլ ինձ դզումա  :Tongue: 

Թե չէ դրել խելոք-խելոք արհեստավարժ, ֆրական տեղաշարժ և ելի եսիմ ինչ ֆլանաֆստան...
Ինչքան էլ խելոք գրեք դրանից իրականությոինը չի փոխվում: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, ինչը գիտակցում ես: Ու ստեղ շատ հանգիստ ստացվում ա, կարան լինեն լիքը իրականություններ` կախված գիտակցություններից  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ ահագին ուրախացնում ա Տրիբունի գրածները, որովհետև հիմա Հայաստանում չեմ, ու լուրերից ստացած տպավորությունս էն ա, որ ՀՀ-ում կամ բան չի կատարվում, կամ լրիվ մանկամսուր վիճակ ա :Ճ
> Էս լրատվական դաշտում տեսնես երբ հեղափոխություն կլինի, որ կարևոր ինֆորմացիան մի քիչ ավելի շատ երևա աղբի ֆոնի վրա:


Ուզում ես զանգի, վաբշե տարամադրությունդ միլիոն սարքեմ  :LOL: 

Ես քեզ օբյեկտիվորեն ասում եմ, ՀՀ-ում լուրջ խորքային փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենում։ Ու առաջիկա ամիսներին դատական համակարգի փոփոխությունների սկիզբը դնելով, մոտակա մի քանի տարիներին Հայաստանում շատ բան ա փոխվելու։ 

Բայց Վիշապ հոպար, մարդիկ կան, որ կարան *«բնույթով կոռուպցիոն արհեստավարժներ»* օքսիմորոնով դիրքորոշում հայտնեն ու անունը դնեն, յանի սրտի ցավով քննադատում են: Ասենք, սենց արտահայտությունից հետո քննարկումը լրիվ դառնում ա անիմաստ, էլի: Ասենք, մարդը տաս տարի ՊԵԿ նախագահ ա աշխատել, որի ֆունկցիան հարկեր հավաքելն ա, ու ՀՀ բյուջեի հարկային եկամուտները տաս տարի չեն ավելացել, այսինքն իրա հիմնական ֆունկցիան չի կատարել, ու ինքը արհեստավարժ ա: Դե արի ու հասկացի, թե շումերերեն «արհեստավարժն» ինչ հետաքրքիր իմաստներ կարա ունենա, որ մենք խաբար չենք եղել, հատկապես «բնույթով կոռուպցիոն արհեստավարժը»: 

Էս էն դեպքն ա, որ դաժե Շարմազանովը, իրա «Նիկոլը փոշիացնում ա Սերժ Սարգսյանի տարիներով կուտակած միջազգային քաղաքական կապիտալը» արտահայտությամբ, իմաստ ա ստանում, դառնում ա մտածող:

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեմ, էս կառավարության ֆոնի վրա Արտակ Զեյնալյանը իրոք չէր նայվում: Հիմա սենց որ հետհայացք եմ գցում, ինքը իրոք շատ դանդաղաշարժ էր ու նաև իրավիճակին լավ չէր տիրապետում: Երկու օր առաջ նոր հակակոռուպցիոն ռազմավարության նախագիծն եմ նայում, որ դրվել ա հանրային քննարկման, ինչ-որ փնթի փաստաթուղ ա սարքել Արդարադատ Նախը: Չի սազում տենց որակի փաստաթուղթը էս կառավարությանը: Կարաս ասենք սկզբունքային տարաձայանություններ ունենաս մեթոդների հետ, սկզբունքների հետ, բայց փնթի փաստաթուղթ սարքելը սիրուն չի .... Տարոն ջան .... ականջը կանչի ... նա էլ էր արհետսավարժ՝ կոռուպցիոն հակումներով .... հա, շեղվեցի .... ինչ էի ասում .... Զեյնալյանը շուտ պիտի գնացած լիներ, ու իրա տեղը ավելի արագ կողմնորոշվող ու նախարար պիտի լիներ, որ հիմա արդեն անցումային արդարադատության ողջ օրենսդարական փաթեթը դրված լիներ քննարկման: Իսկ մենք իրա դանդաղաշարժության, հնարավոր ա նաև զրո նախաձեռնողականության պատճառով մի ութ ամիս հետ ենք ընկել:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ասեմ, էս կառավարության ֆոնի վրա Արտակ Զեյնալյանը իրոք չէր նայվում: Հիմա սենց որ հետհայացք եմ գցում, ինքը իրոք շատ դանդաղաշարժ էր ու նաև իրավիճակին լավ չէր տիրապետում: Երկու օր առաջ նոր հակակոռուպցիոն ռազմավարության նախագիծն եմ նայում, որ դրվել ա հանրային քննարկման, ինչ-որ փնթի փաստաթուղ ա սարքել Արդարադատ Նախը: Չի սազում տենց որակի փաստաթուղթը էս կառավարությանը: Կարաս ասենք սկզբունքային տարաձայանություններ ունենաս մեթոդների հետ, սկզբունքների հետ, բայց փնթի փաստաթուղթ սարքելը սիրուն չի .... Տարոն ջան .... ականջը կանչի ... նա էլ էր արհետսավարժ՝ կոռուպցիոն հակումներով .... հա, շեղվեցի .... ինչ էի ասում .... Զեյնալյանը շուտ պիտի գնացած լիներ, ու իրա տեղը ավելի արագ կողմնորոշվող ու նախարար պիտի լիներ, որ հիմա արդեն անցումային արդարադատության ողջ օրենսդարական փաթեթը դրված լիներ քննարկման: Իսկ մենք իրա դանդաղաշարժության, հնարավոր ա նաև զրո նախաձեռնողականության պատճառով մի ութ ամիս հետ ենք ընկել:


Յա՞, իրո՞ք - բա խի՞ ես վատ զգում, որ քննադատում ենք  :Wink: 

Զեյնալյանը դանդաղում է, Հարությունյան Արայիկը մեկ ամբողջ տարի ոչինչ չարեց, բացի մեկ ինտերնետ կայք ստեղծելուց, որ 1-ին դասարանցիներին օն-լինե գրանցեն, միանգամից լիքը խնդիրներ եղան, ՃՈ-ն շարունակում է հին մեթոդներով տեղապտույտ տալ, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը նման է գլխից զրկված... բայց ամեն դեպքում՝ մի հրեշի, ֆիննախն ու հարկայինն ուշացնում են հարկային բարեփոխումները, ներկայացրածն էլ կոսմետիկ բաներ են, երկիրը չունի զարգացման ոչ մի հստակ տեսլական, դու էլ նստած՝ շումերերենի թեմայով սրախոսում ես, փորձում ես ծակերը փակել... կամանդոռ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Էս էլ որպես ընթրիք, որ չասես, ճանշին պատասխանատուին խնայեցի, թարմ կարծիք -

----------

Varzor (15.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

օն-լինե ))))))))

----------

Lion (15.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չորով՝ հայատառ  :Wink:

----------

Գաղթական (15.06.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ահագին կտրվել եմ Հայաստանի քաղաքական կյանքից էս ընթացքում: Իմ շատ լավ ընկերներից մեկը նշանակվել ա Լոռու փոխմարզպետ, ինչը ես հլա ամիսներ առաջ կանխազգում էի, որ եթե իրոք հեղափոխություն ա եղել Հայաստանում, ինքը պիտի լինի փոխմարզպետ: Եթե չլինի, ոչինչ ուրեմն չի փոխվել: Ինչևէ, էս առիթով սկսեցի մարզպետարանի վերաբերյալ քննարկումներին հետևել, իրեն ուղղված քննադատությանը, մարզպետին ուղղված քննադատությանը: Էն որ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ հարցերում ուզում ես մտածես, որ երևի արդարացի քննադատություն ա, մեկ էլ նայում ես քննադատության որակը, քննադատողների ընդհանուր հայացքները, էդ ամբողջ գարշանքը, սկսում ես չհավատալ նաև էն հատվածներին, որ գուցե և օբյեկտիվ են: 

Իրականում էս պահին Հայաստանի մեծագույն խնդիրը ոչ թե Փաշինյանի կառավարության գուցե և իրոք սխալներն են, այլ սարսափելիորեն գարշելի ընդդիմությունը, որից մեկը ես անկեղծ սարսափում եմ: Եթե էդ գարշանքը բարձրանա իշխանության, հաջողի, ի՞նչ ա մեզ սպասում՝ լկտի, զազրախոս, ոչ մի բարոյական արժեք չունեցող, եսակենտրոն ու կործանարար մի հեղեղ: 

Ասենք՝ մարզպետի ամենավառ օպոնենտները փոխմարզպետի արտաքինը չեն հավանում, տրանսգենդեր են անվանում՝ վիրավորական իմաստով, իրանց կարծիքով գեշն ա, ոտքերը դուրները չի եկել: Իրականում սովորական, ոչ գեշ, ոչ էլ առանձնահատուկ գեղեցկուհի աղջիկ ա, բայց ախր դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Համեստ, աշխատասեր մարդը քույրական կրթությամբ երկար տարիներ լրագրող աշխատելուն զուգահեռ հեռակա բարձրագույն կրթություն ա ստացել Վանաձորի պետական համալսարանում, իր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ լայն կապեր ա հաստատել, հեղափոխությունից հետո սկսել ա որպես օգնական աշխատել էն ժամանակվա փոխմարզպետի հետ, ու ես դեռ էն վաղտ մտածում էի՝ էլ ո՞վ, եթե ոչ ինքը, թե՞ ուրիշները որ կաստում-շալվար են հագնում, իրանից լավ կարան անեն էդ գործը, ամբողջ մարզի հետ ամենատարբեր շերտերի հետ շփվել ա տասից ավել տարի: 


Իհարկե վտանգ կա, որ Փաշինյանանք կարան լճանան, ու էդ վտանգը իրանցից չի գալիս, այլ գալիս ա նրանից, որ այլընտրանքը ոնց ասացի սարսափելիորեն գարշելի ա:

----------

Chuk (17.06.2019), ivy (16.06.2019), Progart (16.06.2019), Varzor (16.06.2019), Աթեիստ (16.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Ուլուանա (18.06.2019), Վիշապ (17.06.2019), Տրիբուն (17.06.2019)

----------


## Katka

Իրականում քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ ու անալիզ չեմ կարող անել, միայն գիտեմ ու հեռվից հետևում եմ՝ կարող եմ ասել ՍՅունիքի մարզում տնտեսական, սոցիալական առումով ոչինչ չի փոխվել, նու հասատատ աշխատատեղեր չեն ավելացել, նոր արտադրություններ չեն հիմնվել, հանքերը իրանց հունով գործում են, մարդկանց մեծ մասն էլ աշխատաք է փնտրում, մյուս մասն էլ վախենում է աշխատանքը կորցնելուց։  Միակ ձեռքբերումը երևի, որ Կապանի քաղաքապետը Իմ քայլից չի ու խոսքի փոխարեն գործ է անում։ ))

----------

Lion (16.06.2019), Varzor (16.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սուս մնա, հեսա կասեն՝ հհկ-ական ես...

----------

Varzor (16.06.2019)

----------


## Katka

անկուսակցական եմ, էդ աստիճան խելք չունեմ, որ որևէ կուսակցության միանամ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իրականում *քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ* ու անալիզ չեմ կարող անել, միայն գիտեմ ու հեռվից հետևում եմ՝ կարող եմ ասել ՍՅունիքի մարզում տնտեսական, սոցիալական առումով *ոչինչ չի փոխվել,* նու հասատատ աշխատատեղեր չեն ավելացել, նոր արտադրություններ չեն հիմնվել, հանքերը իրանց հունով գործում են, մարդկանց մեծ մասն էլ աշխատաք է փնտրում, մյուս մասն էլ վախենում է աշխատանքը կորցնելուց։  Միակ ձեռքբերումը երևի, որ Կապանի քաղաքապետը *Իմ քայլից չի ու խոսքի փոխարեն գործ է անում։* ))



Քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդը ակնկարկում ա, որ քաղաքական ուժը մենակ խոսում ա, ու թեև մարզում ոչինչ չի փոխվել, բայց քաղաքապետը գործ ա անում ։)

Հըլը հաշվի, թե քանի անգամ ինքդ քեզ հակասեցիր ։)

----------


## Katka

> Քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդը ակնկարկում ա, որ քաղաքական ուժը մենակ խոսում ա, ու թեև մարզում ոչինչ չի փոխվել, բայց քաղաքապետը գործ ա անում ։)
> 
> Հըլը հաշվի, թե քանի անգամ ինքդ քեզ հակասեցիր ։)


Հա՞, հակասե՞լ  եմ։ Կարծում եմ, դա քո ընկալումն է միայն։ Քաղաքականությունից հեռու լինելը չի նշանակում իրավիճակ չհասկանալ՝
1. Մարզում ոչինչ չի փոխվել սոցիալական ու տնտեսական առումով, թե չէ ասենք մարզպետը փոխվել է, համայնքապետերը փոխվել են, Դավիթ Բեկի արձանը լվացել են, կանգառներ են բարեկարգվել, բայց օրինակ գործազրկություն չի կրճատվել, Սյունիքի մի շարք հիվանդանոցներում բժիշկ մասնագետներ չկան, ճանապարհները նույնն են․ կարծում է էսքանը հասկանալու ու տեսնելու համար, պարտադիր չի քաղաքականությանը մոտ լինել  :Jpit: 
2. Քաղաքապետի պարագայում փաստ եմ արձանագրել, նա իսկապես խոսքի փոխարեն գործ է անում․ համայնքային մասշտաբով, համայնքի բյուջեի սահմաններում լիքը գործ է անում ու ինքը Իմ քայլից չի։  Բայց դա ակնարկ չէր առ այն, որ քաղաքական ուժը մենակ խոսում ա ։)) Նույնիսկ եթե ակնարկ է, այդտեղից էլ կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ես քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ։ Չէ՞ որ այսօրվա քաղաքական ուժը լիքը գործ է անում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (16.06.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա՞, հակասե՞լ  եմ։ Կարծում եմ, դա քո ընկալումն է միայն։ Քաղաքականությունից հեռու լինելը չի նշանակում իրավիճակ չհասկանալ՝
> 1. Մարզում ոչինչ չի փոխվել սոցիալական ու տնտեսական առումով, թե չէ ասենք մարզպետը փոխվել է, համայնքապետերը փոխվել են, Դավիթ Բեկի արձանը լվացել են, կանգառներ են բարեկարգվել, բայց օրինակ գործազրկություն չի կրճատվել, Սյունիքի մի շարք հիվանդանոցներում բժիշկ մասնագետներ չկան, ճանապարհները նույնն են․ կարծում է էսքանը հասկանալու ու տեսնելու համար, պարտադիր չի քաղաքականությանը մոտ լինել 
> 2. Քաղաքապետի պարագայում փաստ եմ արձանագրել, նա իսկապես խոսքի փոխարեն գործ է անում․ համայնքային մասշտաբով, համայնքի բյուջեի սահմաններում լիքը գործ է անում ու ինքը Իմ քայլից չի։  Բայց դա ակնարկ չէր առ այն, որ քաղաքական ուժը մենակ խոսում ա ։)) Նույնիսկ եթե ակնարկ է, այդտեղից էլ կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ ես քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ։ Չէ՞ որ այսօրվա քաղաքական ուժը լիքը գործ է անում


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ երևի թե շատ բան չի փոխվում, երևի նաև Լոռիում, վաղուց էնտեղ չեմ եղել: Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ինձ շատ վտանգավոր ա թվում ընդհանուր քննադատության որակը, մթնոլորտը, մարդւիկ, ովքեր են դա անում: Շատ մարդիկ, ում ես միշտ օբյեկտիվ եմ համարել ու ում քննադատությանը պատրաստ եմ վստահել, սկսում են ձեն ձենի տալ ադեկվադների հետ, ուղեղս կախում ա: Կնոջ արտաքինին են կպչում, ուղեղս կախում ա: Այլատյացական ակնարկներով են լցնում իրանց քննադատությունը: Սեքսիզմը լցրել ա մթնոլորտը, ու հատկապես երբ կանայք են սեքսիստ բաներ ասում, եթե իրանց ասածի մեջ ինչ-որ իննսուն տոկոս խիստ օբյեկտիվ մաս կար, ըստ էության եթե քննադատությանը իննսուն տոկոսը օբյեկտիվ էր, էդ տասը տոկոս գարշահոտը ու կոնտեքստը խանգարում ա ինձ, մյուսներին, նաև երևի իշխանությանը տեսնել առողջ բանական հատվածը: Հավատում եմ, որ վատ ա, շատ բան չի փոխվել, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ նոստալգիան անցյալի հանդեպ, համագործակցությունը ադեկվադների հետ, այլատյացությունը իշխանության դեմ քննադատության հիմքում դնելը: Ախր ես ոնց տեսնեմ օբյեկտիվ սաղմերը քննադատության մեջ, եթե այն մեծ մասամբ քաքով ա ծածկված, ատելությամբ ա ծածկված ու անցյալին վերադարձով ա ծածկված:

----------

Progart (17.06.2019), Varzor (16.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Վիշապ (17.06.2019), Տրիբուն (17.06.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ երևի թե շատ բան չի փոխվում, երևի նաև Լոռիում, վաղուց էնտեղ չեմ եղել: Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ ինձ շատ վտանգավոր ա թվում ընդհանուր քննադատության որակը, մթնոլորտը, մարդւիկ, ովքեր են դա անում: Շատ մարդիկ, ում ես միշտ օբյեկտիվ եմ համարել ու ում քննադատությանը պատրաստ եմ վստահել, սկսում են ձեն ձենի տալ ադեկվադների հետ, ուղեղս կախում ա: Կնոջ արտաքինին են կպչում, ուղեղս կախում ա: Այլատյացական ակնարկներով են լցնում իրանց քննադատությունը: Սեքսիզմը լցրել ա մթնոլորտը, ու հատկապես երբ կանայք են սեքսիստ բաներ ասում, եթե իրանց ասածի մեջ ինչ-որ իննսուն տոկոս խիստ օբյեկտիվ մաս կար, ըստ էության եթե քննադատությանը իննսուն տոկոսը օբյեկտիվ էր, էդ տասը տոկոս գարշահոտը ու կոնտեքստը խանգարում ա ինձ, մյուսներին, նաև երևի իշխանությանը տեսնել առողջ բանական հատվածը: Հավատում եմ, որ վատ ա, շատ բան չի փոխվել, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ նոստալգիան անցյալի հանդեպ, համագործակցությունը ադեկվադների հետ, այլատյացությունը իշխանության դեմ քննադատության հիմքում դնելը: Ախր ես ոնց տեսնեմ օբյեկտիվ սաղմերը քննադատության մեջ, եթե այն մեծ մասամբ քաքով ա ծածկված, ատելությամբ ա ծածկված ու անցյալին վերադարձով ա ծածկված:


հիմա բոլորը խոսում են, նախկինում վախի տակ էին շատերը ու քիչ էին ինքնարտահայտվում, օրինակ կոկորդիլոսի ձվերի մասին։ Հիմա գրագետ, անգրագետ, գիտակ, տգետ՝ ինքնարտահայտվում են ու իմ կարծիքով, երկրում քաոս է։ Գործ անող, զբաղված մարդը շատ հազվադեպ է ժամանակ ծախսում քննադատությունների, մեկնաբանությունների վրա։ Բայց քանի որ երկրում պարապության բարձր տոկոս է, բոլորը սկսել են խոսել։ Եթե լինի համընդհանուր գաղափարախոսություն, ուղղություն, ռազմավարություն, ռեալ փոփոխություններ, չեն լինի սելֆիներ, դրա տակ գրված "միթե, գրեթե այնուամենայնիվ" ոճի շարադրություններ սոցիալական ցանցերում, այդ թվում՝ ներկայիս քաղաքական գործիչների։  Իհարկե, միանգաից փոփոխություններ մեծ չեն լինի, բայց գոնե այդ ուղղությամբ աշխատանքներ պետք է լինեն։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սաղ սուտա,թարգենք Բակո Սահակյանով  հիանանք )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շինարարը սաղ ճիշտ ա ասում ․․․․ էսօր երևացող ընդդիմությունը իրոք գարշելի ա։ 

Միակ նորմալ, որակով, իրոք պրոֆեսիոնալ քննադատությունը գալիս ՔՈ-ից, Բյուրի ականջը կանչի, ճիշտ էր ասում։ Լավ չի, որ իրանք ԱԺ-ում չհայտնվեցին։ Բայց, նույնիսկ ԱԺ-ից դուրս, մարդկային ու տրամաբանակն խոսք մենակ իրանցից ա լսվում։ Մարդիկ վերցնում են կոնկրետ խնդիրը, ասենք հարկային օրենսգրքի առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները, ու շատ կոնկրետ ու հասկանալի քննադատում են, ու իրանց դիրքորոշումը լրիվ հասկանալի ա, ու ես իրանց հաստատ հաջորդ ընտրություննեին ձայն կտամ։

Ինչ մնում ա տեսանելի փոփոխություններին, ասենք աշխատատեղեր, կյանքը լավացել ա, արագ տեմպերով ծլում ծաղկում ենք ․․․ ժող, դե կներեք, մի տարի ա անցել, իսկ Հայաստանը լուրջ, շաաատ լուրջ ֆունդամենտալ խնդիրներ ունի։ Կարևորը ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։ Ես որ դեռ ոչ մի կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ կառավարության գործողություններու չեմ տեսնում։ Դե մենք էլ, որ ակնկալիքները ենք ձևավորում, սկում ենք շաը կարևոր փոփոխություններ չտեսնել․ ասենք էն որ մի քնա միլարդ դրամի ժամկետանց վարկեր, իրանց տույժ տուգանքներով ներվել են, էն որ մ քանի միալրդ դրամի վարորդական տուգանքներ մարդկանց վրայից մաքրվել են, էն որ լիքը բժշկական ծառայություններ դարձել են ձրի կամ լաաավ էժանացել են, էտ ոչ մեկը աչքին էլ չի երևում։ 

Էս վերջին մի քանի ամիսներին տեսե՞լ եք հիվանդանոցներում ինչ ա կատարվում։ Տեղ չկա։ Լիքը մարդիկ սկսել են առանց վախենալու բժիշկի դիմել։ Նախ ահագին բան լիքը մարդու համար դարձել ա ձրի կամ ահագին զեղչով, երկրորդ վստահությունը ա ահագին ավելացել։ Ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ սրտի ստենդավորում չէր անում, քանի որ թանկ էր, հիմա արել ա, քանի որ ուղիղ երկու անգամ էժանացել ա։ Ես իմ ընտանիքի վրա եմ վերցնում, որոշ առողջական հարցերով ռեգուլյար անալիզներ հանձնելու խնդիր կար արյունաբանականում․ Մի տարի առաջ 40.000-ից ավել էինք տալիս ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր էլ անցնու ՀԴՄ տա։ Էն օրը 20.000-ի կարգի եմ վճարել նույն բանի համար, ու սաղ ՀԴՄ-ով։ Արա դպրոցներում փող չեն հավաքում։ ՃՈ աննննասուն տուգանքներ ոչ մեկի վրա չի գալիս, էն որ հետևի ակը քսվել ա գծին․ 10.000 դրամ։ Ես առաջ ամիսը 2-3 հատ ապուշ տուգանք էի ստանում, ու սաղ մուծում էի, հիմա տարվա մեջ երկու տուգանք ա եկել, երկուսն էլ տեղին։ Հիմա էս սաղ եկամուտների ավելանալ չի՞։ Էն որ ձեռներիցս հավայի տեղը ամեն անկյունում փող չեն կլպում, էտ փողը մեզ ա մնում չէ՞։ Էն որ գյուղացիների վարկերը ներել են, էտ իրանց երեխեքի հացի փող ա դառել չէ՞։ Էն որ Ջրօգտագործողների վրա միլիարդներով պարտքեր էին կուտակել քանի որ առանց հաշվիչների լափել էին փողերը, էտ սաղ ՋՕ-երի վրայից մքարում են։ Էտ փողը էլի մնում ա գյուղացուն, չէ՞։   

Կարող ա ես էլ մի քիչ վարդագույն ակնոցներով եմ նայում ամեն ինչին, բայց էսօր Սարալանջով ինջնում եմ, առաջին անգամ Երևանում սպուսկի վրա երեք-չորս օրվա մեջ իրոք որակով ասֆալտ արեցին  :LOL:  Երկրում սկսել են փող չլափել, մանրից ոնց որ ուզում են դաժե նորմալ ասֆալտ անել, մի բան որ ռուսական կայսրության ժամանակներից չի արվել։  :LOL:  

Վարչապետն ասել ա բյուջեն արդեն տարվա կտրվածքով 62 միլիարդով գերակատարել են։ Իրականում շատ ավելի մեծ թվով են գերակատարելու։ Էտ սաղ փողը գնալու տնտեսության մեջ, չէ՞։ Արդեն դասատու, բժիշկի ու սպայի աշխատավարձ են ռեգուլյար բարձրացնում ու կոնկրետ ասում են, որ էլի բարձրացնելու են։ Աստղաբաշխական թվեր չեն բարձրացնում, բայց ստաբիլ սկսել են բարձրացնել։ Որովհետև բյուջեն չեն լափում, բլին։ Մենակ էն որ լափելը կանգնել ա, էտ արդեն հազար կիլոմետրով առաջընթաց ա։ Մնացածն էլ մանրից։

----------

Chilly (17.06.2019), Chuk (17.06.2019), Gayl (17.06.2019), John (26.06.2019), Progart (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019), Աթեիստ (17.06.2019), Յոհաննես (17.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Շինարար (17.06.2019), Ուլուանա (18.06.2019), Վիշապ (17.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրականում քաղաքականությունից շատ հեռու մարդ եմ ու անալիզ չեմ կարող անել, միայն գիտեմ ու հեռվից հետևում եմ՝ կարող եմ ասել ՍՅունիքի մարզում տնտեսական, սոցիալական առումով ոչինչ չի փոխվել, նու հասատատ աշխատատեղեր չեն ավելացել, նոր արտադրություններ չեն հիմնվել, հանքերը իրանց հունով գործում են, մարդկանց մեծ մասն էլ աշխատաք է փնտրում, մյուս մասն էլ վախենում է աշխատանքը կորցնելուց։  Միակ ձեռքբերումը երևի, որ Կապանի քաղաքապետը Իմ քայլից չի ու խոսքի փոխարեն գործ է անում։ ))


Շատ բան չգիտեմ, կարելի ա հետաքրքվել, բայց օրինակ, ոչ կոնկրետ մարզպետարանի, այլ ընդհանուր երկրում տարված քաղաքականության շնորհիվ նույն այդ մարզում.
- Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձերը,
- Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր զինծառայողների աշխատավարձերը,
- Մի՞թե սեպտեմբերից չեն բարձրանալու բոլոր ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձերը,
- Մի՞թե ծանր դեպքերի հիվանդները ուղղաթիռով արագ չեն տեղափոխվում Երևանի համապատասխան հիվանդանոց,
- Մի՞թե նույն մարզում գտնվող կազմակերպությունը (որը ակումբցիներից մեկին է պատկանում, ի դեպ բոլորովին ոչ իշխանական հայացքներով) մարզում անցկացված գագաթնաժողովից հետո Նիկոլի կողմից լուսաբանվելուց հետո բազմաթիվ դոնորական առաջարկներ չի ստացել:

Ու էս շարքը կարելի է շարունակել՝ մանավանդ կոնկրետ մարզի իրավիճակն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Որտև վստահ ասում եմ, չկա մի ոլլորտ, որտեղ կա հետընթաց՝ ամբողջ հանրապետությունում: Իսկ  առաջընթացները, թեկուզ փոքր քայլերով, լիքն են:

Բայց էս ամենը առոչինչ է մի կարևոր հանգամանքի հետ համեմատած.

ՍՅՈՒՆԻՔՈՒՄ ՎԵՐԱՑԵԼ Է ԼԻՍԿԱՅԻՑ ԵՂԱԾ ՎԱԽԻ ՄԹՆՈԼՈՐՏԸ: 
Սյունիքում մարդիկ սկսել են խոսել, բողոքել, չվախենալ:

----------

Chilly (17.06.2019), Freeman (18.06.2019), John (26.06.2019), Lion (17.06.2019), Progart (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019), Աթեիստ (17.06.2019), Վիշապ (17.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այդ ամենն այդպես է ու նաև՝ Նիկոլի անուրանալի ձեռքբերումն այն է, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին՝ իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով:

----------


## Katka

> Շատ բան չգիտեմ, կարելի ա հետաքրքվել, բայց օրինակ, ոչ կոնկրետ մարզպետարանի, այլ ընդհանուր երկրում տարված քաղաքականության շնորհիվ նույն այդ մարզում.
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր զինծառայողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե սեպտեմբերից չեն բարձրանալու բոլոր ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե ծանր դեպքերի հիվանդները ուղղաթիռով արագ չեն տեղափոխվում Երևանի համապատասխան հիվանդանոց,
> - Մի՞թե նույն մարզում գտնվող կազմակերպությունը (որը ակումբցիներից մեկին է պատկանում, ի դեպ բոլորովին ոչ իշխանական հայացքներով) մարզում անցկացված գագաթնաժողովից հետո Նիկոլի կողմից լուսաբանվելուց հետո բազմաթիվ դոնորական առաջարկներ չի ստացել:
> 
> Ու էս շարքը կարելի է շարունակել՝ մանավանդ կոնկրետ մարզի իրավիճակն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Որտև վստահ ասում եմ, չկա մի ոլլորտ, որտեղ կա հետընթաց՝ ամբողջ հանրապետությունում: Իսկ  առաջընթացները, թեկուզ փոքր քայլերով, լիքն են:
> 
> ...


Արտակ ջան, համամիտ եմ քայլեր արվում են ու շատ բան փոխվում է, բայց ոչ տնտեսական ու ոչ սոցիաական առումով: Կարելի է 20000 դրամով աշխատավարձ բարձրացնել ու նույն հաջողությամբ սպառողական զամբյուղի ապրանքների գինը բարձրացնել: Տնտեսական առումով և սոցիալական առումով էական փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, իմ կարծիքով: Չեմ ուզում բողոքել ու ես համբերատար սպասում եմ իրական փոփոխություններին, բայց այսօր էական քայլեր են պետք, արի ու տես աշխարհում շատ ավելի լուրջ զարգացումներ են ու էսօր եթե նայենք անցյալին ու համեմատենք, որ Սյունիքում առաջ վախում էին լիսկայից, հիմա չենք վախում ու դա արձանագրել որպես հեղափոխության ձեռքբերում ու ամեն օր համեմատել անցյալի հետ, առաջ չենք գնա, դա լուրջ չի: Երբ մարդ ուռուցքով հիվանդ է ու մատը վիրակապում են, ուռուցքը չի անցնում: Ասածս այն է, որ տնտեսական լուրջ բարեփոխումներ են պետք ու ներդրումը ոչ թե Նիկոլի գրածով պիտի արվի, այլ պետք է իրապես ներդրումային գրավիչ միջավայր ստեղծել: Էլի եմ ասում իմ համար փոփոխությունը շոշափելի է միմիայն տնտեսական առումով, երբ որ աշխատանք չունեցողը աշխատանք ա գտնում, թոշակառուն կոպեկները չի հաշվում, որ կոմունալ վճարի: Թե չէ համամիտ եմ, Լիսկային Կարեն Կարապետյանը էն գլխանց գործից ազատեց  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019), Յոհաննես (17.06.2019)

----------


## Katka

> Շատ բան չգիտեմ, կարելի ա հետաքրքվել, բայց օրինակ, ոչ կոնկրետ մարզպետարանի, այլ ընդհանուր երկրում տարված քաղաքականության շնորհիվ նույն այդ մարզում.
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր զինծառայողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե սեպտեմբերից չեն բարձրանալու բոլոր ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե ծանր դեպքերի հիվանդները ուղղաթիռով արագ չեն տեղափոխվում Երևանի համապատասխան հիվանդանոց


Սա իմ համար թերևս ամենացավոտ հարցերից մեկն է: Արսեն Թորոսյանի ներդրումը և աշխատնքն անասելի մեծ է առողջապահական ոլորտի բարելավման ուղղությամբ: ՈՒղղաթիռը շատ լավ է, բայց մարզում մասնագետներ են պետք ուհարցը ծանր հիվանդություններին չի վերաբերում միայն: Այսօր ամբողջ մարզում չկա օնկոլոգ, ուռուցքաբան: Ես այս հարցի մասին բազմիցս եմ խոսացել ու նույնիսկ նամակ եմ ուղարկել Թորոսյանին ու հա, եթե շատ խորանանք ոչ միայն ուռուցքաբան: Բոլորը տեղյակ են մարզի կարողությունների մասին՝ հանքարդյունաբերության իրական եկամուտները և վնասները, բայց այսօր մարզից մարդիկ 360կմ ոչ բարեկարգ ճանապարհներով հասնում են Երևան միմիայն քիմիոթերապիա անցնելու համար: Իհարկե, լավ է, որ Լիսկայից հիմա առանց վախենալու են մարդիկ Երևան հասնում, բայց մարզին  մասնագետներ են պետք: Մյուս կողմից Արսեն Թորոսյանը միակներից է, ում  հավատում եմ ու  ով, վստահ եմ, մարզում կբարելավի համակարգը: ԱՆհամբեր սպասում եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արշակյանն էլ խոստացել ա մինչև տարվա վերջ մինչև Գորիս ճանապարհները վերանորոգի։

Որ նայում եմ ինչ թափով են հիմա աշխատանքներն անում, լրիվ հավատում եմ։

----------


## Lion

> Շատ բան չգիտեմ, կարելի ա հետաքրքվել, բայց օրինակ, ոչ կոնկրետ մարզպետարանի, այլ ընդհանուր երկրում տարված քաղաքականության շնորհիվ նույն այդ մարզում.
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր բուժաշխատողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե չեն բարձրացել բոլոր զինծառայողների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե սեպտեմբերից չեն բարձրանալու բոլոր ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձերը,
> - Մի՞թե ծանր դեպքերի հիվանդները ուղղաթիռով արագ չեն տեղափոխվում Երևանի համապատասխան հիվանդանոց,
> - Մի՞թե նույն մարզում գտնվող կազմակերպությունը (որը ակումբցիներից մեկին է պատկանում, ի դեպ բոլորովին ոչ իշխանական հայացքներով) մարզում անցկացված գագաթնաժողովից հետո Նիկոլի կողմից լուսաբանվելուց հետո բազմաթիվ դոնորական առաջարկներ չի ստացել:
> 
> Ու էս շարքը կարելի է շարունակել՝ մանավանդ կոնկրետ մարզի իրավիճակն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո: Որտև վստահ ասում եմ, չկա մի ոլլորտ, որտեղ կա հետընթաց՝ ամբողջ հանրապետությունում: Իսկ  առաջընթացները, թեկուզ փոքր քայլերով, լիքն են:
> 
> ...


Ապեր, էս սաղ ճիշտա - միանում եմ, էդ մասին արդեն գրեցի: Մի քանի ավել բաներ էլ կան, օրինակ՝ դատավորներին ոչ մի իշխանավոր չի զանգում, ընտրությունները չեն կեղծվում, մենաշնորհ չկա, ապրի Նիկոլը, բայցցց...

Այ էս "բայց"-ը սաղ համը հանումա...

Հիմի ասա, Աստված չանի, վաղը ու Նիկոլը չլինի, մենք որևէ երաշխիք ունե՞նք... որ դատավորներին ոչ մի իշխանավոր չի զանգի, ընտրությունները չեն կեղծվի կամ մենաշնորհ չի հայտնվի: Ունե՞նք - *չունենք*՝ ցավոք:

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չունենք, գիտե՞ս - որովհետև համակարգ չի փոխվել, ինստիտուցիոնալ բարեփոխումներ չեն արվել, ուղղակի վերցվել է Սերժի թողած համակարգը և... կրկին ուղղակի՝ առաջին դեմքն այնքան բարի է գտնվել, որ, վերցնելով Սերժի թողած համակարգը, չի չարաշահում իր լիազորությունները: Իսկ եթե չար եղա՞վ, իսկ եթե Նիկոլին փոխարինեց մեկ ուրիշը, որը կուզենա չարաշահել իր լիազորությունները, մենք դրանից ապահովագրվա՞ծ ենք: Ցավոք՝ ոչ:

Այս մեկ տարում ոչ մի էական քայլ չարվեց այդ ուղղությամբ, այն ուղղությամբ, որ, վատը լինի առաջին դեմքը, թե լավը, ուզենա, թե չուզենա, նա *չկարողանա* չարաշահել իր լիազորությունները, ահա թե որն է հարցը - այ հենց այս ուղղությամբ և ոչ մի էական քայլ չի արվում:

----------

Thom (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

Լիոն, իսկ կարողա սրանց արմատախիլ անելու համար ԴԵՌ պիտի սուպերվարչապետ ունենանք?

----------

Varzor (17.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկբունքորեն՝ այո, ուղղակի այդ սուպերվարչապետը պետք է կոնկրետ հայեցակարգային քայլեր անի, ոչ թե աշխատի էֆեկտի և սիտուատիվ կառավարման վրա...

----------

Thom (17.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Լիոն, իսկ կարողա սրանց արմատախիլ անելու համար ԴԵՌ պիտի սուպերվարչապետ ունենանք?


Սինգապուրը դռա վառ օրինակն է։ Հիվանդ օրգանները փոխելու համար վիրահատական գործողություններ են պետք՝ վիրաբույժի միջամտությամբ։
Մեր պարագայում, մեր ժամանակում վիրաբույժի դերը պիտի ստանձնի խիստ մեծ լիազորություններով իշխանությունը։

 Մենակ չասեք, թե դա դիկտատուրա է։ Առանց ժամանակավոր դիկտատուրայի իրավիճակ շտկելը ԻՀԿ անհնար է։

----------

Freeman (18.06.2019), Lion (17.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Զգուշորեն՝ բայց այնուհանդերձ այո: Այժմ, սակայն, նույնիսկ այդ վիճակը չենք տեսնում...

----------


## Chuk

> արի ու տես աշխարհում շատ ավելի լուրջ զարգացումներ են ու էսօր եթե նայենք անցյալին ու համեմատենք, որ Սյունիքում առաջ վախում էին լիսկայից, հիմա չենք վախում ու դա արձանագրել որպես հեղափոխության ձեռքբերում ու ամեն օր համեմատել անցյալի հետ, առաջ չենք գնա, դա լուրջ չի


Դա առավել քան լուրջ ա, Կատյա ջան:

Արի հասկանանք իրավիճակը: Կա՞ն սոցիալական լուրջ խնդիրներ: Անշուշտ կան: Կա՞ն տնտեսական լուրջ խնդիրներ: Անշուշտ կան:

Կարո՞ղ էին չլինել լուրջ խնդիրներ. Ո՛Չ, չէին կարող, որտև լուրջ փոփոխությունների համար երկար ժամանակ ա պետք: Մենք էլ էստեղ հո հավաքված ենք էն մարդկանցով, որոնք հասկանում են, որ ակնթարթային փոփոխություններ չեն լինում, ամեն ինչի համար երկար աշխատանք ա պետք:

Հիմա ո՞րն ա տարբերակը հասկանալու համար առաջընթաց կա՞, թե՞ չկա՝ անկախ եղած խնդիրներից: 

Շատ պարզ, կա միակ տարբերակ՝ համեմատել հնի հետ: Երբ կանցնի մի 4-5 տարի, արդեն ներկա իշխանության նախորդ տարիների հետ էլ կարելի կլինի համեմատել: Իսկ հիմա, դինամիկան հասկանալու համար, կա ՄԻԱԿ ու ԱՆԿՐԿՆԵԼԻ, ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ու ԱՆՓՈԽԱՐԻՆԵԼԻ տարբերակ. համեմատել հնի հետ:

Այո, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը բավարար մակարդակի վրա չի: Բայց հասկանալու համար կա փոփոխության դրական դինամիկա թե չէ, պետք ա նայենք նախորդ տարիների փոփոխությունների դինամիկան ու հիմիկվանը: Որպեսզի հասկանանք կա ժողովրդավարության հաստատատման դրական դինամիկա, պետք ա նայենք նաև, թե առաջ սյունեցին ինչքանով էր կարողանում ազատ խոսել, ու ինչքանով հիմա: 

Սա ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա:

Չենք կարող նստել ու սպասել, որ հենց էսօր խնդիրները լուծված են լինելու: Բերածդ քաղցկեղի օրինակը... ցավոտ ու լուրջ թեմա ա: Վստա՞հ ես, որ մի տարին բավարար էր, որ բոլոր մարզերում պատշաճ մակարդակի ծառայություն ապահովվեր: Ես որ վստահ եմ, որ հնարավոր չէր: Հետևաբար պետք ա նայենք թե ընդհանուր բժշկական ոլորտի զարգացման ինչ ծրագրեր են անում: Օրինակ ծայրահեղ դեպքերի համար ներդրել են արագ Երևան հասցնելու ուղղաթիռային ծառայությունը. դրակա՞ն միտում է, թե՞ բացասական: Գիտեմ, որ այլ քայլեր էլ են արվում, որը թույլ կտա բժշկության ոլորտի համաչափ զարգացումը ողջ հանրապետությունում ու տարիների ընթացքում կբերի նաև նշածդ ցավոտ խնդրի լուծմանը:

Կրկնում եմ. սա ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չկա:

----------

Varzor (17.06.2019), Աթեիստ (17.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Ուլուանա (18.06.2019), Տրիբուն (17.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս սաղ ճիշտա - միանում եմ, էդ մասին արդեն գրեցի: Մի քանի ավել բաներ էլ կան, օրինակ՝ դատավորներին ոչ մի իշխանավոր չի զանգում, ընտրությունները չեն կեղծվում, մենաշնորհ չկա, ապրի Նիկոլը, բայցցց...
> 
> Այ էս "բայց"-ը սաղ համը հանումա...
> 
> Հիմի ասա, Աստված չանի, վաղը ու Նիկոլը չլինի, մենք որևէ երաշխիք ունե՞նք... որ դատավորներին ոչ մի իշխանավոր չի զանգի, ընտրությունները չեն կեղծվի կամ մենաշնորհ չի հայտնվի: Ունե՞նք - *չունենք*՝ ցավոք:
> 
> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չունենք, գիտե՞ս - որովհետև համակարգ չի փոխվել, ինստիտուցիոնալ բարեփոխումներ չեն արվել, ուղղակի վերցվել է Սերժի թողած համակարգը և... կրկին ուղղակի՝ առաջին դեմքն այնքան բարի է գտնվել, որ, վերցնելով Սերժի թողած համակարգը, չի չարաշահում իր լիազորությունները: Իսկ եթե չար եղա՞վ, իսկ եթե Նիկոլին փոխարինեց մեկ ուրիշը, որը կուզենա չարաշահել իր լիազորությունները, մենք դրանից ապահովագրվա՞ծ ենք: Ցավոք՝ ոչ:
> 
> Այս մեկ տարում ոչ մի էական քայլ չարվեց այդ ուղղությամբ, այն ուղղությամբ, որ, վատը լինի առաջին դեմքը, թե լավը, ուզենա, թե չուզենա, նա *չկարողանա* չարաշահել իր լիազորությունները, ահա թե որն է հարցը - այ հենց այս ուղղությամբ և ոչ մի էական քայլ չի արվում:


Համակարգային փոփոխություններն ակնթարթորեն չեն լինում: Դրա համար էլ հիմա ինտենսիվորեն աշխատում են, նշածդ ոլորտում, անցումային արդարադատությունը ներդնելու վրա: Վեթթինգից սկսած, ԲԴԽ-ի կազմի փոփոխությամբ շարունկած և այլն: Սա երկար պրոցես ա: Տեմպերն իմ համար էլ են դանդաղ, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էշի ականջում քնած չեն:

----------

Varzor (17.06.2019), Աթեիստ (17.06.2019), Տրիբուն (17.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Տեմպերն իմ համար էլ են դանդաղ, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էշի ականջում քնած չեն:


Չուկ ջան, համամիտ եմ, որ նույնիսկ դանդաղ տեմպով առաջընթացը նույնպես առաջընթաց է և վաղ, թե ուշ բերելու է ցանկալի արդյունքին։
Բայց մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք կա․ Արդյո՞ք կդիմանանք այնքան, որ առկա տեմպերով տեղ հասնենք։
Հուսով եմ չենք մոռանում, որ լուրջ արտաքին խնդիրներ և մարտահրավերներ ունենք։

ԻՀԿ այս մասով դժվար թե մեկս կարողանա լիարժեք ու տրամաբանական պատասխան տալ, քանզի ինֆորմացիային լիարժեք չենք տիրապետում։

----------

Lion (17.06.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Չուկ ջան, համամիտ եմ, որ նույնիսկ դանդաղ տեմպով առաջընթացը նույնպես առաջընթաց է և վաղ, թե ուշ բերելու է ցանկալի արդյունքին։
> Բայց մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք կա․ Արդյո՞ք կդիմանանք այնքան, որ առկա տեմպերով տեղ հասնենք։
> Հուսով եմ չենք մոռանում, որ լուրջ արտաքին խնդիրներ և մարտահրավերներ ունենք։
> 
> ԻՀԿ այս մասով դժվար թե մեկս կարողանա լիարժեք ու տրամաբանական պատասխան տալ, քանզի ինֆորմացիային լիարժեք չենք տիրապետում։


Բացի արտաքին խնդիրներից կան ներքին ուժեր, որոնք ամեն ինչ անելու են իշխանության գալու(հետ գալու) համար։ Ամեն ինչ, որովհետև սեղանին դրված ա մի ամբողջ ոհմակի ողջ կարողություն, ու էտ ոհմակին ոնց որ գործող իշխանությունը մի աչքով ա նայում։


Отправлено с моего MI 8 Lite через Tapatalk

----------

Lion (17.06.2019), Varzor (17.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բացի արտաքին խնդիրներից կան ներքին ուժեր, որոնք ամեն ինչ անելու են իշխանության գալու(հետ գալու) համար։ Ամեն ինչ, որովհետև սեղանին դրված ա մի ամբողջ ոհմակի ողջ կարողություն, ու էտ ոհմակին ոնց որ գործող իշխանությունը մի աչքով ա նայում։


Նման ճշմարտություն կա․ իշխանության ձգտումը հիվանդագին մոլուցքի պես մի բան է, որով առավել տառապում են նրանք, ովքեր կորցրել են այդ իշխանությունը։

Ցավոք նախորդ վարչակարգերի անդամների ու դրանց կողմից սնված անձանց ձեռքերում կենտրոնացված է երկրի տնտեսական կարողության մեծ մասը։ Ու դրա հետ հնարավոր չէ հաշվի չնստել։ Մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ կտրուկ քայլերի պարագայում քո նշած ոհմակը կփորձի ամեն հնարավոր տարբերակով երկիրն ապակայունացնել։ Մասնավորապես հաշվի առնելով, որ դրանք նամուս ու թասիբ, սրբություն չունեցող արարածներ են։ Դրանք չունեն հայրենիք, կրոն և ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են իրենց բաժինը պահելու համար։ Սարսափելին այն է, որ կարծում եմ չեն էլ խորշի երկրի ամբողջականությունը և նույնիսկ անկախությունը զոհել սեփական հարցերը լուծելու համար։

Այս կոնտեքստում, կարծում եմ, որ ներկա իշխանությունների կողմից շտապողականություն ցուցաբերելը տեղին չի լինի, և Փաշինյանը դա նույնպես շատ լավ հասկանում ու գիտակցում է։ Փորձում են ամեն ինչ անել երկրի համար հնարավորինս անցնցում։

----------

Thom (17.06.2019), Աթեիստ (17.06.2019), Գաղթական (17.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Համակարգային փոփոխություններն ակնթարթորեն չեն լինում: Դրա համար էլ հիմա ինտենսիվորեն աշխատում են, նշածդ ոլորտում, անցումային արդարադատությունը ներդնելու վրա: Վեթթինգից սկսած, ԲԴԽ-ի կազմի փոփոխությամբ շարունկած և այլն: Սա երկար պրոցես ա: Տեմպերն իմ համար էլ են դանդաղ, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էշի ականջում քնած չեն:


Մոտավորապես այդպես էլ ես եմ մտածում, սակայն անհանգիստ եմ՝ վախենալով հների հակահարածից: Իսկ տեմպերն իրոք դանդաղ են և նույնիսկ ավելին, տպավորություն կա, թե խնդիրներն իսկ չեն հստակեցրված: Օրինակ՝ վեթթինգի մասին սկսեցին խոսել, երբ Քոչարյանի գործով դատական պրոցեսը անցակնալի, կամ, սենց ասենք, անկանխատեսելի ընթացք ստացավ: Հարցը՝ չգիտեի՞ք, որ այդպես է լինելու: Տպավորություն կա, որ... իրոք չգտիեին, չէին սպասում... հիմա էլ լիովին չեն պատկերացնում անելիքը: 

Ի դեպ, այն, որ նոր արդնախի նշանակում ձգձգվում է, խոսուն է՝ ամեն մի իրավաբան չէ, որ իր վրա կվերցնի Նիկոլի հրամանով դատական համակարգը կացնահարելու պատվերը...

----------


## Varzor

> Մոտավորապես այդպես էլ ես եմ մտածում, սակայն անհանգիստ եմ՝ վախենալով հների հակահարածից: Իսկ տեմպերն իրոք դանդաղ են և նույնիսկ ավելին, տպավորություն կա, թե խնդիրներն իսկ չեն հստակեցրված: Օրինակ՝ վեթթինգի մասին սկսեցին խոսել, երբ Քոչարյանի գործով դատական պրոցեսը անցակնալի, կամ, սենց ասենք, անկանխատեսելի ընթացք ստացավ: Հարցը՝ չգիտեի՞ք, որ այդպես է լինելու: Տպավորություն կա, որ... իրոք չգտիեին, չէին սպասում... հիմա էլ լիովին չեն պատկերացնում անելիքը: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, այն, որ նոր արդնախի նշանակում ձգձգվում է, խոսուն է՝ ամեն մի իրավաբան չէ, որ իր վրա կվերցնի Նիկոլի հրամանով դատական համակարգը կացնահարելու պատվերը...


Լիոն ջան,
Նույնիսկ քո ասած դանդաղ ու չհստակեցված վիճակն ավելի հեռանկարային է, քան նախորդ վիճակը, որն առանց կասկածի տանում էր ուղիղ դեպի կործանում։
Ներկայիս գործողությունների ընթացքը հաստատ ավելի վատ չի դարձնի, քան կար մեկ տարի առաջ։ Համամիտ եմ, որ որոշ հարցերում հետ են ընկել, բայց հետ ընկնել, դեռ չի նշանակում տեղում դոփել։

Ես ինքս ավելի ռադիկալ գործողությունների կողմնակից եմ, բայց փաստացի ռադիկալ գործողությունների դիմելը ավելի անկանխատեսելի է, քան դանդաղ փոփոխությունները։

----------

Lion (18.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արտակ ջան, համամիտ եմ քայլեր արվում են ու շատ բան փոխվում է, բայց ոչ տնտեսական ու ոչ սոցիաական առումով: Կարելի է 20000 դրամով աշխատավարձ բարձրացնել ու նույն հաջողությամբ սպառողական զամբյուղի ապրանքների գինը բարձրացնել: Տնտեսական առումով և սոցիալական առումով էական փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, իմ կարծիքով: Չեմ ուզում բողոքել ու ես համբերատար սպասում եմ իրական փոփոխություններին, բայց այսօր էական քայլեր են պետք, արի ու տես աշխարհում շատ ավելի լուրջ զարգացումներ են ու էսօր եթե նայենք անցյալին ու համեմատենք, որ Սյունիքում առաջ վախում էին լիսկայից, հիմա չենք վախում ու դա արձանագրել որպես հեղափոխության ձեռքբերում ու ամեն օր համեմատել անցյալի հետ, առաջ չենք գնա, դա լուրջ չի: Երբ մարդ ուռուցքով հիվանդ է ու մատը վիրակապում են, ուռուցքը չի անցնում: Ասածս այն է, որ տնտեսական լուրջ բարեփոխումներ են պետք ու ներդրումը ոչ թե Նիկոլի գրածով պիտի արվի, այլ պետք է իրապես ներդրումային գրավիչ միջավայր ստեղծել: Էլի եմ ասում իմ համար փոփոխությունը շոշափելի է միմիայն տնտեսական առումով, երբ որ աշխատանք չունեցողը աշխատանք ա գտնում, թոշակառուն կոպեկները չի հաշվում, որ կոմունալ վճարի: Թե չէ համամիտ եմ, Լիսկային Կարեն Կարապետյանը էն գլխանց գործից ազատեց


Մի հատ պիտի հասկանանք, թե «տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ»-ը էդ ի՞նչ քայլեր են, որ չեն արվել, ու էդ ո՞նց պիտի աշխատատեղերը հայտնվեն ու լիքը մարդ անկախ իրենց կոմպետենցիայի մակարդակից գնան ու «գորՁով» զբաղվեն ու աշխատավարձ ստանան: Մակերեսայնորեն կարելի է լիքը հելնել ու ասել՝ «շոշափելի արդյունք չկա», ու մատնացույց անել Նիկոլին ու իր կադրերիրն, կարծես արդեն համոզված ենք, որ Նիկոլենց տեղը բերենք ու քննադատողներին դնենք, ապա վաղը չէ մյուս օրը Հայաստանը փողի մեջ ծփալու է:
Հայաստանում դեռևս կլյաուզնիկության ու անադեկվատության բում է, մի զգալի զանգված դեռ սովետական շորշոփի տակ է ապրում՝ «աշխատանք ըլնի, աշխատենք» անհեթեթ կոնցեպտով: Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ աշխատանք կարող եք անել, եղբայրներ ու քույրեր, ի՞նչ կրթություն եք ստացել, ի՞նչ ունակություններ ու հմտություններ ու որակավորում ունեք, որ ներկա աշխարհում բարձր պահանջարկ ունի, բայց արի ու տես Հայաստանում գորՁ չկա, քանի որ կառավարությունը համապատասխան պայմաններ չի ստեղծել:
Լիքը մարդ վայթե տեղյակ չի, որ կառավարությունը աշխատատեղեր ստեղծող կառույց չի ու չի կարող լինել:

----------

Chilly (17.06.2019), Chuk (18.06.2019), Varzor (18.06.2019), Գաղթական (18.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Տրիբուն (17.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համակարգային փոփոխություններն ակնթարթորեն չեն լինում: Դրա համար էլ հիմա ինտենսիվորեն աշխատում են, նշածդ ոլորտում, անցումային արդարադատությունը ներդնելու վրա: Վեթթինգից սկսած, ԲԴԽ-ի կազմի փոփոխությամբ շարունկած և այլն: Սա երկար պրոցես ա: Տեմպերն իմ համար էլ են դանդաղ, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էշի ականջում քնած չեն:


Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ համակարգային փոփոխություններ ասողների մեծ մասը չի էլ հասկանում թե ինչ ա նշանակում համակարգային փոփոխությունը․ սիրուն արտահայտություն ա, խելոք ա հնչում, կողքից ավելացնում ես հայեցակարգ, տեսլական, էֆֆեկտ, սիտուատիվ (էս լուրջ բառ ա, պետք ա հիշել) ու դառնում ես ակադեմիկ ․․․ առանց դիպլոմի։   :LOL:  Հա ․․․ հոգեցունց դեմք ես ընդունում, յանի խիստ մտահոգ ես, կամ էլ իսկականից մտահոգ ես, ադեկվատ մտահոգ։  :LOL: 

Չուկ ջան, իրականում էս դատաիրավական բարեփոխումները շաաաաատ ավելի կոմպլեքս են քան մենք լսում ենք (անցումային արդարադատություն ու վեթինգ) ու արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա քննարկվում են։ Նենց չի, որ Նիկոլը առավոտը արթանացավ ու ասեց, քելեք մի հատ էլ վեթինգ անենք, տենանք ինչ ա լինում։ Նիկոլը ուղակի առիթը օգտագործեց, որ հանրային ուշադրությունը մոբիլիզացնի մի բանի վրա, որ էսօր-էգուց անխուսափելի ա լինելու։ Ու քանի որ սենց փոփոխություններին նաև լուրջ դիմադրություն ա լինում, իսկ դա մենք արդեն տեսնում ենք ի դեմս հին «պրոֆեսիոնալների», դրա համար էլ ընտրվեց ամենահարմար պահը դա մեջտեղ բերելու, այն է, Քոչի դատի պռավալները։

Ապեր, ուրեմն Հայաստանում սկսած տնտեսական ու կոռուպցիոն հանցագործությունների համար ՔրՕր-ով նախատեսված վաղեմության ժամկետներից, կարճված ու դատարան չհասած գործերի քանակներից, շարունակած ակտիվների ու եկամուտների հայտարարագրման մեխանիզմներով, էտ հայտարարգրերը ընդունող, ստուգող, վերֆիկացնող մարմնով (էսօրվա էն չխմած բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնատար անձանց էթիայի հանձնաժողովը էլի), կոռուպցիոն գործերը հետաքննող, նախաքննող մարմիններով, դատախազության մասնագիտական կարողություններով, մեծ ու բարդ ֆինանսական մախինացիաները հասկանալու ունակ քննիչներով, վերջացրած դատարանների վիճակով ու մասնագիտացված դատարանների բացակայությամբ ու մեծ գործերով դատարանի ակտերը կատարելու հարկադիրի ունակություններով ․․․․ էս սաղ մի հատ աննոռմալ մաշտաբի պրոբլեմ ա, որը կուտակվել ա 30 տարում։ 

Սենց որ նայում եմ մեկ-մեկ, մտածում եմ, որ հորս արև, սրա տակից դուրս գալ հնարավոր չի։ Իրականում հնարավոր ա։ Կարող ա մի քիչ իմ ու քո տեսանկյունից դանդաղ, բայց իրականում հավասարակշռված, լիքը դառը փորձ ուսումնասիրելով, միջազգային փորձագիտությունն ընդունելով, բայց զուշությամբ, քանի որ լիքը ախմախ մարդ կա էտ ոլորտում էլ, առաջ են գնում։ Ու շատ մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ Հայաստանում դատաիրավական բարեփոխումները շատ ավելի լավ արդյունքի բերեն, քան մյուս երկրներում ա եղել։ 

Ես որ լիահույս եմ ․․․ ասեմ, տնտեսության մասով էլ, IMF-ի վերջին փաստաթղթերը ահագին պոզիտիվ են։ Առաջ չընկնենք, բայց իրոք ընդհանուր ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։

----------

Chilly (17.06.2019), Chuk (18.06.2019), Աթեիստ (18.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ համակարգային փոփոխություններ ասողների մեծ մասը չի էլ հասկանում թե ինչ ա նշանակում համակարգային փոփոխությունը․ սիրուն արտահայտություն ա, խելոք ա հնչում, կողքից ավելացնում ես հայեցակարգ, տեսլական, էֆֆեկտ, սիտուատիվ (էս լուրջ բառ ա, պետք ա հիշել) ու դառնում ես ակադեմիկ ․․․ առանց դիպլոմի։   Հա ․․․ հոգեցունց դեմք ես ընդունում, յանի խիստ մտահոգ ես, կամ էլ իսկականից մտահոգ ես, ադեկվատ մտահոգ։ 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, իրականում էս դատաիրավական բարեփոխումները շաաաաատ ավելի կոմպլեքս են քան մենք լսում ենք (անցումային արդարադատություն ու վեթինգ) ու արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա քննարկվում են։ Նենց չի, որ Նիկոլը առավոտը արթանացավ ու ասեց, քելեք մի հատ էլ վեթինգ անենք, տենանք ինչ ա լինում։ Նիկոլը ուղակի առիթը օգտագործեց, որ հանրային ուշադրությունը մոբիլիզացնի մի բանի վրա, որ էսօր-էգուց անխուսափելի ա լինելու։ Ու քանի որ սենց փոփոխություններին նաև լուրջ դիմադրություն ա լինում, իսկ դա մենք արդեն տեսնում ենք ի դեմս հին «պրոֆեսիոնալների», դրա համար էլ ընտրվեց ամենահարմար պահը դա մեջտեղ բերելու, այն է, Քոչի դատի պռավալները։
> 
> Ապեր, ուրեմն Հայաստանում սկսած տնտեսական ու կոռուպցիոն հանցագործությունների համար ՔրՕր-ով նախատեսված վաղեմության ժամկետներից, կարճված ու դատարան չհասած գործերի քանակներից, շարունակած ակտիվների ու եկամուտների հայտարարագրման մեխանիզմներով, էտ հայտարարգրերը ընդունող, ստուգող, վերֆիկացնող մարմնով (էսօրվա էն չխմած բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնատար անձանց էթիայի հանձնաժողովը էլի), կոռուպցիոն գործերը հետաքննող, նախաքննող մարմիններով, դատախազության մասնագիտական կարողություններով, մեծ ու բարդ ֆինանսական մախինացիաները հասկանալու ունակ քննիչներով, վերջացրած դատարանների վիճակով ու մասնագիտացված դատարանների բացակայությամբ ու մեծ գործերով դատարանի ակտերը կատարելու հարկադիրի ունակություններով ․․․․ էս սաղ մի հատ աննոռմալ մաշտաբի պրոբլեմ ա, որը կուտակվել ա 30 տարում։ 
> 
> Սենց որ նայում եմ մեկ-մեկ, մտածում եմ, որ հորս արև, սրա տակից դուրս գալ հնարավոր չի։ Իրականում հնարավոր ա։ Կարող ա մի քիչ իմ ու քո տեսանկյունից դանդաղ, բայց իրականում հավասարակշռված, լիքը դառը փորձ ուսումնասիրելով, միջազգային փորձագիտությունն ընդունելով, բայց զուշությամբ, քանի որ լիքը ախմախ մարդ կա էտ ոլորտում էլ, առաջ են գնում։ Ու շատ մեծ ա հավանականությունը, որ Հայաստանում դատաիրավական բարեփոխումները շատ ավելի լավ արդյունքի բերեն, քան մյուս երկրներում ա եղել։ 
> 
> Ես որ լիահույս եմ ․․․ ասեմ, տնտեսության մասով էլ, IMF-ի վերջին փաստաթղթերը ահագին պոզիտիվ են։ Առաջ չընկնենք, բայց իրոք ընդհանուր ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Էդ որ գրել էի «տեմպերն իմ համար էլ են դանդաղ», նկատի ունեմ, որ բնականաբար ես էլ կուզեի, որ ամեն ինչ շատ արագ լիներ: Բայց դե իրականում գործը գնում ա:
Չնայած մի քիչ (շեշտում եմ՝ ՄԻ ՔԻՉ) ավելի արագ կարող էր գնալ, բայց դե կարար շատ ավելի դանդաղ էլ գնար:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ու երբ խոսում ենք Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեության մասին, եկեք ֆիքսենք ԲիԲիՍի հասած էս լուրը: Գուցե մանրուք  ա (իմ կարծիքով մանրուք չի), բայց իմ արժանապատվությունը շոյող ա.

Посла России вызвали в МИД Армении после встречи с экс-президентом

----------

Freeman (18.06.2019), Mr. Annoying (18.06.2019), Varzor (18.06.2019), Աթեիստ (18.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան,
> Նույնիսկ քո ասած դանդաղ ու չհստակեցված վիճակն ավելի հեռանկարային է, քան նախորդ վիճակը, որն առանց կասկածի տանում էր ուղիղ դեպի կործանում։
> Ներկայիս գործողությունների ընթացքը հաստատ ավելի վատ չի դարձնի, քան կար մեկ տարի առաջ։ Համամիտ եմ, որ որոշ հարցերում հետ են ընկել, բայց հետ ընկնել, դեռ չի նշանակում տեղում դոփել։
> 
> Ես ինքս ավելի ռադիկալ գործողությունների կողմնակից եմ, բայց փաստացի ռադիկալ գործողությունների դիմելը ավելի անկանխատեսելի է, քան դանդաղ փոփոխությունները։


Իհարկե:

*Ահա*, պարգևավճարների խնդիրը դեռ չմարսած, ՊԵԿ-ը դրսևորում է հին վարքագծի... նոր օրինակ - ՊԵԿ-ը «Հետաքննող լրագրողներ» ՀԿ-ի հայցադիմումի վերաբերյալ առարկություն է ներկայացրել վարչական դատարան՝ խնդրելով մերժել ՀԴՄ սարքերի ձեռքբերման պայմանագրերին վերաբերող տեղեկատվություն ստանալու հայցադիմումը:

Ասենք սենց դասական ձևով վարվում էին հենց հին իշխանությունների ժամանակ, դե ի՞նչ ասես - իրավաբանականի պետը հին իշխանությունների հետ սերտորեն կապված անձնավորություն է՝ Սերժի կամանդի միջին օղակի մի անձնավորություն՝ Հովաննես Հովսեփյանի մարդկանցից: Հիմա ես չէ դուք, էս մարդը պիտի ուզենա նորովի՞ աշխատել՝ իհարկե ոչ, սենց մարդը պիտի ուզենա Նիկոլի հաջողությո՞ւնը - ըհը, բացեք գրպաններդ, հեսա կուզենա...

Ու հենց սենց չինովնիկներն են, որ, օգտվելով նրանից, որ Նիկոլը զբաղված է, իսկ հաճախ էլ ի վիճակի չէ զուտ մասնագիտորեն հետևել իրենց, ըստ էության սաբոտաժ են անում նրա աշխատանքը՝ աննկատ շարունակելով գործել հին ձևերով: Եվ այսպես է ամենուր, իսկ նման թիմով չես կարող արմատական քայլեր անել...

----------

Freeman (20.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

«Ազգի херос»-ը արդեն մարդամեջ սկսել ա հաց ուտել, սուսեք...

----------


## Chuk

> «Ազգի херос»-ը արդեն մարդամեջ սկսել ա հաց ուտել, սուսեք...


Էսպես ասենք. «բեմականացում է»՝ ուժեղ տղու կերպար ստեղծելու համար:

Դե իսկ մենք էլ հայտնի «պատահական» նկարը կարող ենք անվանել «վերջին ընթրիք»՝ մինչ նորից նստելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էսպես ասենք. «բեմականացում է»՝ ուժեղ տղու կերպար ստեղծելու համար:
> 
> Դե իսկ մենք էլ հայտնի «պատահական» նկարը կարող ենք անվանել «վերջին ընթրիք»՝ մինչ նորից նստելը:


Բացի ուժեղ տղուց՝ համ էլ որպես ընտանիքի հայր:

Էսքան վախտ ո՞վ էր խաբար ընտանիքը որտեղա ինչա, թոռ կա-չկա:
Իսկ սենց՝ համ բանտից են դիմավորում ու գիրկը թռնում, համ թութ են ուտում ու փողոցում ընթրում..

Ընտանիքով մարդն այլ կերպա ընկալվում՝ չորով գլխակերից:

Մի խոսքով՝ իմիջմեյքերին հալալա:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իհարկե:
> 
> *Ահա*, պարգևավճարների խնդիրը դեռ չմարսած, ՊԵԿ-ը դրսևորում է հին վարքագծի... նոր օրինակ - ՊԵԿ-ը «Հետաքննող լրագրողներ» ՀԿ-ի հայցադիմումի վերաբերյալ առարկություն է ներկայացրել վարչական դատարան՝ խնդրելով մերժել ՀԴՄ սարքերի ձեռքբերման պայմանագրերին վերաբերող տեղեկատվություն ստանալու հայցադիմումը:
> 
> Ասենք սենց դասական ձևով վարվում էին հենց հին իշխանությունների ժամանակ, դե ի՞նչ ասես - իրավաբանականի պետը հին իշխանությունների հետ սերտորեն կապված անձնավորություն է՝ Սերժի կամանդի միջին օղակի մի անձնավորություն՝ Հովաննես Հովսեփյանի մարդկանցից: Հիմա ես չէ դուք, էս մարդը պիտի ուզենա նորովի՞ աշխատել՝ իհարկե ոչ, սենց մարդը պիտի ուզենա Նիկոլի հաջողությո՞ւնը - ըհը, բացեք գրպաններդ, հեսա կուզենա...
> 
> Ու հենց սենց չինովնիկներն են, որ, օգտվելով նրանից, որ Նիկոլը զբաղված է, իսկ հաճախ էլ ի վիճակի չէ զուտ մասնագիտորեն հետևել իրենց, ըստ էության սաբոտաժ են անում նրա աշխատանքը՝ աննկատ շարունակելով գործել հին ձևերով: Եվ այսպես է ամենուր, իսկ նման թիմով չես կարող արմատական քայլեր անել...


Նախ ասեմ, որ ՊԵԿ-ի հիմնավորումը անգրագիտություն է։

Արի հստակեցնենք։ Ու՞մ ի նկատի ունես "Նիկոլի թիմ ասելով"։
Եղբայր բազմահազարանոց պետական ապարատը ձևավորվել է նախորդ տասնամյակների ընթացքում կոռումպացված ու սերմացու գողացող մասսաներից։
Փաշինյանը հո հետը մի քանի տասնյակ հազար պաշտոնյա չէր բերելու անհայտ աղբյուրներից։

ԻՀԿ կառավարական թիմը դեռ ձևավորման փուլում է և դեռ ժամանակ կքաշի, մինչև տարբեր ոլորտների հանգուցային պաշտոններում կարողանան լեգիտիմ ու թիմային կադրեր գտնել։
Սա նույնիսկ մեկ տարվա խնդիր չէ, այլ ԻՀԿ 4-5 տարվա առնվազն։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մի քանի խոսք համակարգային մոտեցման առումով՝ կադրային քաղաքականության տեսակետից:

Այո, նախկին իշխանությունների ժամանակ ևս կադրային լրջագույն խնդիր կար, սակայն նույն Սերժն համենայն դեպս այնքան զգուշություն ուներ, որ գոնե հանգուցային կետերում լավ կադրերի էր դնում: Այլ հարց է՝ ի՞նչ խնդիրներ պետք է նրանք իրականացնեին՝ ժողովրդի՞ համար, թե՞ իշխող կլանի համար, սակայն այդ կադրերը ցանկացած դեպքում լավն էին: Օրինակ, ինչպես էլ վերաբերվենք Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին, սակայն ես կարող եմ փաստել, որ նա հարկային ոլորտի և հատկապես հարկային վարչարարության առաջնակարգ մասնագետ էր, որն իր հերթին հիմնվում էր այնպիսի առաջնակարգ կադրերի վրա, ինչպիսիք էին իր տեղակալներ Արմեն Ալավերդյանը, Վիգեն Միրումյանը, Տիգրան Բարսեղյանը, Արթուր Օսիկյանը և այլոք:

Պետական համակարգը բուրգ է, որն իր հերթին կազմված է մինի բուրգերից: Տեսեք, Սերժը նշանակել էր Գագիկ Խաչատրյանին որպես պետական համակարգ կոչված *մեծ բուրգի* հարկային համակարգ *ենթաբուրգի* ղեկավար: Իր հերթին Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը նշանակել էր ասենք Արթուր Օսիկյանին, որը, կուռացիա անելով իրավաբանական ոլորտը, կառուցել էր *սեփական ենթաբուրգը*, որը, իր թերություններով հանդերձ, այնուհանդերձ *անկասկած ուներ* էֆեկտիվ տարրեր ի դեմս ունակ անձանց կողմից ղեկավարվող սեփական ենթաբուրգերի ընդհուպ մինչև վարչություններ և սրանց ենթաբուրգեր՝ բաժիններ: Խնդիրներ կային, կար ուռճացվածություն, կար ԽԾԲ սկզբունքով համակարգ սողոսկած անձանց զգալի քանակություն, սակայն, _ստեղ էր գաղտնիքը_, ամեն մի ենթաբուրգում կային նաև իրական մասնագետներ, որոնք ռեալ արդյունք էին ապահովում: Արդյունքում համակարգը ընդհանուր առմամբ գործում էր և արդյունք էր տալիս, թեև, կրկնեմ, *այլ հարց է*, որ այդ արդյունքը մեծ հաշվով ծառայում էր իշխող կլանին, այլ ոչ թե ժողովրդին, իսկ այլ խնդիրների պարագայում էլ կարող էր ավելի մեծ արդյունք ցույց տալ:

*Հիմա այժմյան դրությունը* - օրինակ, որը խնդրում եմ չանձնավորել, քանի որ այդ մարդուն ես չեմ ճանաչում: Պետական բուրգի ՀՀ կառավարության աշխատակազմ կոչվող ենթաբուրգի գլխին կանգնած է... *նախկին դիջեյ* Էդուարդ Աղաջանյանը - ու այս պայմաններում որևէ մեկը կարող է ինձ ապացուցե՞լ, որ դրանից հետո համակարգը նորմալ կգործի, իսկ իր նշանակած դիջեյոտ կամ փաբոտ կադրերն էլ իրենց սեփական ենթաբուրգերը այնքան արդյունավետ կկազմավորե՞ն, որ ՀՀ կառավարության աշխատակազմի ենթաբուրգը լա՞վ կաշխատի: Կներեք, բայց *չեմ կարող հավատալ*: Նույն խնդիրը կա նաև այլ կառույցներում, մի տեղ քիչ, օրինակ՝ ՊՆ, ԱԱԾ, Ոստիկանություն, մի տեղ՝ շատ, օրինակ, հարկային, մաքսային, քաղծառայության ոլորտ: 

Ավելին, կա ևս մեկ խնդիր: Պետական համակարգի *ՄԵՋՔԸ* գլխավոր մասնագետներն են, ոնց որ բանակում՝ մայորները: Հենց իրենք ենք մեջքը, ոչ առաջատարներ ու կրտսերները, ոչ էլ բաժնի պետերն ու վարչության պետերը, քանի որ հենց գլխավոր մասնագետների մոտ է _միատեղվել_ փորձը, թեկուզ հենց իրենց անցած ուղու հետ կապված, և, որպես կանոն, գիտելիքը: Հենց գլխավոր մասնագետն է բյուրեղացնում ինֆորմացիան, որը բաժնի պետը խմբագրում ու տալիս է վարչության պետի իսկ սա էլ՝ ավելի վերև, ըստ էության արդեն տեխնիկապես ձևավորելով այն, ինչ Նիկոլն ասում է մեզ: Եվ այսպես, եթե էդ բաժնի պետ-վարչության պետ օղակը հեռանա, պետական կառավարման արդյունավետությունը *չի տուժի*, քանի որ ըստ էության գործում են գլխավոր մասնագետները: Արդյունքում՝ հեռացրեք նախորդ ռեժիմի օգտին գործող բաժնի պետերին ու վարչության պետերին, գլխավոր մասնագետներից նշանակումներ արեք բաժնի պետ-վարչության պետ մակարդակում և այդ պարագայում իրենք կլինեն և արհեստավարժ, քանի որ մինչ այդ իրենց մեջքի վրա տարել են համակարգը, և, որ այս պայմաններում _անչափ կարևոր է_, իշխանություններին անձնապես *ՆՎԻՐՎԱԾ*, քանի որ իրենք լավ կիմանան, որ, եթե նորերը պռավալ գնացին, իրենք կզրկվեն իրենց պաշտոնից: Իրենք *ատամներով կպաշտպանեն* նորերին ամենից առաջ հենց իրենց համար, ոչ թե նախկին բաժնի պետ վարչության պետերի պես *գրպաններում բռունցքները պահած* կժպտան, բայց ամեն կերպ սաբոտաժ կանեն, որ նորերը պռավալի գնան ու իրենց հին տերերը գան:

Իսկ կադրերը, հարգելիներս, նման բացառիկ պայմաններում որոշում են *ամեն ինչ*, քանի որ էքստրեմալ վիճակներում, իսկ մենք հիմա հենց նման վիճակներում ենք, *չկա համակարգ*, իսկ երբ համակարգ չկա, գործում է անձը: Այդ պարագայում խիստ կարևորվում են անձնային և մասնագիտական որակները: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ Քոչարյանի կողքին է Ալումյանի տիպի առաջնակարգ իրավաբան ու ոչ մենակ, սա բացահայտ, ինչպես նաև այնտեղ են նախկին պաշտոնյաներից շատերը՝ գաղտնի: Սրանց դու *հակադրում ես քո դիջեյոտ ու փաբիստ մասսային* - ու դուք ինձ կկարողանաք համոզե՞լ, որ այս պայմաններում իրավաբանական նրբությունները քննարկելիս և ճիշտ, արդյունավետ վարքագիծ ընտրելիս այս մասան կկարողանա Նիկոլին ավելի ճիշտ խորհուրդ տա՞լ, քան ասենք Ալումյանը, Թովմասյանն ու Գագիկ Հարությունյա՞նը: 

Կներեք, բայց կրկին... ցավոք, չեմ հավատում:

Հին ռեժիմի կադրերի հետ հարաբերության մասին...

Կանչում ես մոտդ "գործից հասկացող թալանչի, պորտաբույծ խամաճիկներից"... պետքական մեկին, դնում ես դեմը ԱԱԾ հավաքած պապկեն ու ասում.

- Ախպերս, հմի ընտրի, կամ - կամ: Կամ համագործակցում ես ինձ հետ մաքուր մակարդակում և քո գիտելիքներն ի սպաս ես դնում իմ ռեժիմին, կամ... քեզ հետ շատ սիրալիր խոսակցություն կունենա պարոն Վանեցյանը: Առաջին տարբերակում ես սկզբունքորեն ներում եմ քեզ և քեզ եմ թողնում թալանածիդ կեսը, մյուս կեսը վերադարձնում ես պետությանը և սկսում ես գիտելիքներդ ի սպաս դնել նույն պետության համար: Հակառակ դեպքում, կրկնեմ, հետդ կարող է սիրալիր խոսակցություն ունենալ նաև գլխավոր դատախազը՝ դա թողնում եմ քո ճաշակին:

Ու նաև ավելացնում ես.

- Էս պապկեն, ախպերս, որ կա, մոտս աշխատելու դեպքում չմտածե՞ս հանկարծ, թե վերանալույա: Ինքը մնալույա, իսկ տակերից նշանակված նախկին գլխավոր մասնագետ, այժմ բաժնի ու վարչության պետերն էլ քեզ ուշադիր կհետևեն: Խաղե՞ր տվեցիր, հետդ կզրուցի արդեն նաև անչափ հաճելի Վալերին... Օսիպյանը՝ արդեն առանց քո ընտրության: 

Այս պայմաններում իմ ճանաչած կադրերից 10-ից 9-ը կհամաձայնի ու ազնվորեն կկատարի իր գործը՝ ուժեղ հսկողության տակ: Հետագայում, երբ համակարգը կկայունանա, ես արդեն իրոք մաքուր անցյալ ունեցող մարդկանց կնշանակեի, էն պապկեն էլ կուղարկեի արխիվ, իսկ այդ պաշտոնյային՝ թոշակի:

*Հ.Գ.*

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ կարա բացատրի իմաստը Երեւանում նորմալ` գրեթե անթերի ճանապարհը կտրտելու և վերանորոգելու, եթե դրա կարիքը չկա, իսկ մարզերում ավիրված ճանապարհները թողնել Աստծո հույսին...

----------


## Varzor

Lion ջան,

Քո նկարագրած բուրգերն ու ենթաբուրգերը (կաշառակերներով, պորտաբույծներով, ԽԾԲ-ներով ու ոլորտն իրենց ուսերին քաշ տվող մասնագետներով) ներկայիս տեսքով արդեն իսկ կառուցված են եղել ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակներում՝ դա Սերժի "մենաշնորհը" չի  :Wink:  Ասեմ ավելին՝ Ոսկե Հորդայի ժամանակվանից լավ հայտնի կառավարման սիստեմ է, որն ուղղակի չի կարող ավելի արդյունավետ լինել, քան ազնիվ ու նամուսով աշխատող մասնագետներից կազմված համակարգը, թեկուզ վերջիններս լինեն ավելի քիչ արհեստավարժ։

Կարճ նկարագրեմ երկու իրավիճակ։ 
1․ Սայլը քաշում են մի ուժեղ տղամարդ, սայլի պարունակությունը սեփական շահերին ծառայեցնող մի "ղեկավար", որը նաև որոշում է, թե ուժեղը սայլը որ կողմը պիտի քաշի, որ իրեն հարմար լինի և մի 4 հոգի թույլ ֆիզիկական տվյալներ ունեցող մարդիկ։
2․  Սայլը քաշում են 6 միջին ֆիզիկական տվյալների տեր մարդիկ, որոնցից մեկը ղեկավարման մեծ փորձ չունեցող, բայց ձեռքերը սայլի պարունակությունից հեռու պահող մեկն է։
Հարց․ Ո՞ր դեպքում սայլն ավելի արագ և ամբողջական պարունակությամբ տեղ կհասնի։
կարծում եմ պատասխան ուղղակի ակնհայտ է։

Ու ըստ այդմ մեր առաջնային խնդիրը փտած ու կոռումպացված վայ մասնագետներից ազատվելն է, հնարավորինս անցնցում տարբերակով (ինձ մնար լավ էլ կցնցեի, բայց դե դրա համար էլ ինձ չի մնացել ։D )։ Մի քիչ նեղություն կքաշենք, բայց հույս կունենաք, որ սայլը տեղ կհասնի, մեջինն էլ ճամփին չեն լափի։

Մեր պետությանը պետք չեն հանցագործ, հանցագործների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող, պորտաբույծ․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ կադրերը, հարգելիներս, նման բացառիկ պայմաններում որոշում են *ամեն ինչ*, քանի որ էքստրեմալ վիճակներում, իսկ մենք հիմա հենց նման վիճակներում ենք, *չկա համակարգ*, իսկ երբ համակարգ չկա, գործում է անձը: Այդ պարագայում խիստ կարևորվում են անձնային և մասնագիտական որակները: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ Քոչարյանի կողքին է Ալումյանի տիպի առաջնակարգ իրավաբան ու ոչ մենակ, սա բացահայտ, ինչպես նաև այնտեղ են նախկին պաշտոնյաներից շատերը՝ գաղտնի: Սրանց դու *հակադրում ես քո դիջեյոտ ու փաբիստ մասսային* - ու դուք ինձ կկարողանաք համոզե՞լ, որ այս պայմաններում իրավաբանական նրբությունները քննարկելիս և ճիշտ, արդյունավետ վարքագիծ ընտրելիս այս մասան կկարողանա Նիկոլին ավելի ճիշտ խորհուրդ տա՞լ, քան ասենք Ալումյանը, Թովմասյանն ու Գագիկ Հարությունյա՞նը: 
> 
> Կներեք, բայց կրկին... ցավոք, չեմ հավատում:
> ..


Լիոն, քո դեմագոգիան պռոստը զզվելի ա։ Հետո էլ ասում ես ՀՀԿական կամ ադեկվատ չես։ Ապեր, էս կարգի օդի մեջ տխմարություններ մենակ Շարմազանովներն են դուրս տալիս, կամ էն քո սիրած շատ գրագետ բոսյակը ․․․ լավ ա անունը չեմ հիշում։ Դրա համար էլ սրտատրոփ Շարմազանովի ամեն էշ-էշ դուրս տվածը բերում էիր ստեղ ու անունը դնում էիր <նախկինները հակահարված են հասցնում Նիկոլենց> վայ վայ վայ ․․․․ ու հիմա էշ-էշ դուրս տալով դու Շարմազանովին էլ աբգոն արեցիր։ 

Ուրեմն, Նիկոլին իրավաբանական խորհուրդներ տվողները դիջեյոտ-փաբիստ մասա են ․․․ ողբամ Ապոպին ․․․ էս էլ յանի քննադատություն ա, էլի, համակարգային։ Սրան դաժե բթամտություն անվանելն ա կոմպլիմենտ։ Նենց էլ մի բոլդեր ես արել, յանի խելոք բաներ ես գրել, էլի։ 

Ուրեմն, էսօր ՍԴ դատավոր դարձած Վահե Գրիգորյանը, կամ Նիկոլայ Բաղդասարյանը, Վլադիմիր Վարդանյանը, Կիրակոսյան Եղիշը, Գրիգորյան Սուրենը, ԱրդարադատՆախի տեղակալ Վարդապետյանը ու մնացածը, ամեն անկյունում քո նման քսան հատ իրավաբանի փաթեթավորած ունեն, էլ չեմ ասում նենց պատեհապաշտ սրիկաների, ոնց որ Թովմասյանն ու Գագիկ Հարությունյանն են։ Բայց, ես էլ չեմ զարմանում, լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ դու <բնույթով կոռուպցիոն պրոֆեսիոնալներին> ես հավանում։ Ինձ թվումա, էտ խոսում ա քո ողջ էության մասին։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ու ես իրոք շատ տհաճ մարդ եմ, քանի չդիմացա, ու քո գրառմանը արձագանքեցի։ Էլ երբեք սենց բան չեմ անի, խոստանում եմ ինքս ինձ ու բոլոր սրբերին։

----------

Chilly (19.06.2019), Chuk (19.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019), Վիշապ (18.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հ․Գ․ Ու ես իրոք շատ տհաճ մարդ եմ, քանի չդիմացա, ու քո գրառմանը արձագանքեցի։ Էլ երբեք սենց բան չեմ անի, խոստանում եմ ինքս ինձ ու բոլոր սրբերին։


 :Nono: 
Մի քանի տող Առաքելոցից կարդա ու հետևիր գլխավոր պատվիրանին  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մեր պետությանը պետք չեն հանցագործ, հանցագործների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող, պորտաբույծ․․․


Ապեր, ես նկատի ունեի էն, որ նախկիններից շատերը կոռումպացվել էին, որովհետև այդպիսին էին խաղի կանոնները - այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր համակարգում մնալ: Միաժամանակ, նաև, նրանք այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էին: Հին օրինակի վրա բերեմ՝ պատկերացրու ունենք մի փոքրիկ գյուղ, որին շահագործում է մի ավազակախումբ, որտեղ կան լավ կռվող տղերք: Հետո այնպես է լինում, որ այդ գյուղին սկսում են սպառնալ, ասենք, թուրքերը, իսկ այդ հողի վրա էլ իշխանության է գալիս ազնիվ մեկը: Խնդիր է դրվում գյուղը պաշտպանել: Հիմա հարց՝ ո՞րն է ճիշտ, այդ վատերին լրիվ հեռացնել գյուղից, չնայած այն բանին որ իրենք պետք են պաշտպանության մեջ, դրանից հետո կհամալրեն հակառակորդի շարքերը, իսկ նորմալ կռվող էլ գյուղում չունե՞ս, թե՞ դրանց բուռդ հավաքես և զգուշորեն օգտագործես - ես կընտրեի երկրորդը:

*Տրիբուն*, դու իրոք որ շփման մեջ երբեմն տհաճ ես դառնում, քանի որ փաստարկներիդ խեղճությունը փորձում ես փոխարինել կոպտությամբ և դիմացինի անձին կպնելով: Նաև՝ սադրելով: Իմ դեպքում դա այդքան էլ արդյունավետ չէ՝ մեղմ ասած: Դու, ոնց որոշեցիր, մի արձագանքիր իմ գրածներին, այդպես քեզ համար էլ գուցե լավ լինի, նյարդերդ կխնայես, բայց ասեմ - քո նշած կադրերի մեծ մասին ես ճանաչում եմ՝ անձնապես և մասնագիտական դաշտում, և իմ կարծիքն ունեմ իրենց մասին:

Կյանքը ցույց կտա, որը ոնց է, իսկ ես, խոստանում եմ, մի օր քեզ կհիշեցնեմ մեր այս խոսակցությունը  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Մի հատ պիտի հասկանանք, թե «տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ»-ը էդ ի՞նչ քայլեր են, որ չեն արվել, ու էդ ո՞նց պիտի աշխատատեղերը հայտնվեն ու լիքը մարդ անկախ իրենց կոմպետենցիայի մակարդակից գնան ու «գորՁով» զբաղվեն ու աշխատավարձ ստանան: Մակերեսայնորեն կարելի է լիքը հելնել ու ասել՝ «շոշափելի արդյունք չկա», ու մատնացույց անել Նիկոլին ու իր կադրերիրն, կարծես արդեն համոզված ենք, որ Նիկոլենց տեղը բերենք ու քննադատողներին դնենք, ապա վաղը չէ մյուս օրը Հայաստանը փողի մեջ ծփալու է:
> Հայաստանում դեռևս կլյաուզնիկության ու անադեկվատության բում է, մի զգալի զանգված դեռ սովետական շորշոփի տակ է ապրում՝ «աշխատանք ըլնի, աշխատենք» անհեթեթ կոնցեպտով: Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ աշխատանք կարող եք անել, եղբայրներ ու քույրեր, ի՞նչ կրթություն եք ստացել, ի՞նչ ունակություններ ու հմտություններ ու որակավորում ունեք, որ ներկա աշխարհում բարձր պահանջարկ ունի, բայց արի ու տես Հայաստանում գորՁ չկա, քանի որ կառավարությունը համապատասխան պայմաններ չի ստեղծել:
> Լիքը մարդ վայթե տեղյակ չի, որ կառավարությունը աշխատատեղեր ստեղծող կառույց չի ու չի կարող լինել:


Լիքը մարդու մասին հայտարարություն չեմ կարող անել, իմ մասով ասեմ, որ ես տեղյակ եմ, որ կառավարությունը աշխատատեղ սետղծող կառույց չի, դե, գոնե ուղղակիորեն աշխատատեղ ստեղծող չի։ Մյուս կողմից իմ մակերեսային ուղեղը ինձ թույլ ա տալիս մտածել, որ էսօր կառավարության ձեռքին է հարկային մաքսային քաղաքականության գործիքները, ներդրումների ներգրավման համար հնարավոր գործիքները ու լիքը այլ բաներ։  Այսօր մեր երկրում դեռ շատ մարդիկ հացի խնդիր են լուծում ու նորմալ է, որ աշխատանք լինի աշխատենք սկզբունքով են առաջնորդվում։ Սոված մարդուն չես կարող ասել՝ որակավորումդ բարձրացրու։  Երբ բազմաշունչ ընտանիքում աշխատում է մեկ հոգի ու վաստակում 100000 դրամ՝ վեհ գաղափարներից խոսալը զավեշտալի է թվում, ֆեյսբուքյան շեյրներն էլ չեն կշտացնում։ Ես վստահ եմ , որ մեր երկրում ամենը լավ է լինելու  ու քանի որ իմ  երկիրը սիրում եմ՝ ուզում ա սերժիկը լինի, ուզում ա նիկոլը լինի աշխատելու եմ ու հարկ եմ վճարելու, նույն քանդված ճամփեքով տուն եմ գնալու, տատիկիս էլ փող եմ տալու, որ թոշակի հետ յոլա գնա  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (18.06.2019), Quyr Qery (22.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես նկատի ունեի էն, որ նախկիններից շատերը կոռումպացվել էին, որովհետև այդպիսին էին խաղի կանոնները - այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր համակարգում մնալ: Միաժամանակ, նաև, նրանք այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էին: Հին օրինակի վրա բերեմ՝ պատկերացրու ունենք մի փոքրիկ գյուղ, որին շահագործում է մի ավազակախումբ, որտեղ կան լավ կռվող տղերք: Հետո այնպես է լինում, որ այդ գյուղին սկսում են սպառնալ, ասենք, թուրքերը, իսկ այդ հողի վրա էլ իշխանության է գալիս ազնիվ մեկը: Խնդիր է դրվում գյուղը պաշտպանել: Հիմա հարց՝ ո՞րն է ճիշտ, այդ վատերին լրիվ հեռացնել գյուղից, չնայած այն բանին որ իրենք պետք են պաշտպանության մեջ, դրանից հետո կհամալրեն հակառակորդի շարքերը, իսկ նորմալ կռվող էլ գյուղում չունե՞ս, թե՞ դրանց բուռդ հավաքես և զգուշորեն օգտագործես - ես կընտրեի երկրորդը:
> 
> *Տրիբուն*, դու իրոք որ շփման մեջ երբեմն տհաճ ես դառնում, քանի որ փաստարկներիդ խեղճությունը փորձում ես փոխարինել կոպտությամբ և դիմացինի անձին կպնելով: Նաև՝ սադրելով: Իմ դեպքում դա այդքան էլ արդյունավետ չէ՝ մեղմ ասած: Դու, ոնց որոշեցիր, մի արձագանքիր իմ գրածներին, այդպես քեզ համար էլ գուցե լավ լինի, նյարդերդ կխնայես, բայց ասեմ - քո նշած կադրերի մեծ մասին ես ճանաչում եմ՝ անձնապես և մասնագիտական դաշտում, և իմ կարծիքն ունեմ իրենց մասին:
> 
> Կյանքը ցույց կտա, որը ոնց է, իսկ ես, խոստանում եմ, մի օր քեզ կհիշեցնեմ մեր այս խոսակցությունը


«Այդպիսին էին խաղի կանոնները», «դարն էր այդպիսին», «բոլորն էին այդպիսին», «կյանքն էր այդպես թելադրում», «O tempora, o mores!»... Փաստորեն կարևոր չի, թե մարդու արժեհամակարգը, մոտիվացիան ու նպատակները ինչ են, կարևորը լավ մասնագետ լինի :Ճ
Լիոն, կներես, պիտի Տրիբունի վերջին գրածին շնորհակալություն դնեմ:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2019), Varzor (19.06.2019), Աթեիստ (19.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լիքը մարդու մասին հայտարարություն չեմ կարող անել, իմ մասով ասեմ, որ ես տեղյակ եմ, որ կառավարությունը աշխատատեղ սետղծող կառույց չի, դե, գոնե ուղղակիորեն աշխատատեղ ստեղծող չի։ Մյուս կողմից իմ մակերեսային ուղեղը ինձ թույլ ա տալիս մտածել, որ էսօր կառավարության ձեռքին է հարկային մաքսային քաղաքականության գործիքները, ներդրումների ներգրավման համար հնարավոր գործիքները ու լիքը այլ բաներ։  Այսօր մեր երկրում դեռ շատ մարդիկ հացի խնդիր են լուծում ու նորմալ է, որ աշխատանք լինի աշխատենք սկզբունքով են առաջնորդվում։ Սոված մարդուն չես կարող ասել՝ որակավորումդ բարձրացրու։  Երբ բազմաշունչ ընտանիքում աշխատում է մեկ հոգի ու վաստակում 100000 դրամ՝ վեհ գաղափարներից խոսալը զավեշտալի է թվում, ֆեյսբուքյան շեյրներն էլ չեն կշտացնում։ Ես վստահ եմ , որ մեր երկրում ամենը լավ է լինելու  ու քանի որ իմ  երկիրը սիրում եմ՝ ուզում ա սերժիկը լինի, ուզում ա նիկոլը լինի աշխատելու եմ ու հարկ եմ վճարելու, նույն քանդված ճամփեքով տուն եմ գնալու, տատիկիս էլ փող եմ տալու, որ թոշակի հետ յոլա գնա


Բայց կներես, անճար մարդն էլ չի կարող կառավարությունից պահանջել, որ իրեն ապահովի աշխատանքով, կամ լիքը թոշակ տա: Կառավարությունը հրաշագործ կախարդներ չեն, ոնց էլ ֆռան, անելու են աշխատող հարկատուների հաշվին: Էդ մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե սոված մարդը քո դուռը ծեծի, ու փող խնդրի ամեն ամիս, եթե տենց բարի ես, խնդրեմ, բաժանիր աշխատավարձդ:
ՈՒ ոնց տեսնում ես, փորձում են մի բան անել, եկամտահարկի համահարթեցումն էլ ՀՀ -ում միջին ու խոշոր ձեռնարկատիրությունը խթանելու փորձ է, որ կարող է և հաջողվի, ու եթե հաջողվի, աշխատատեղեր էլ  գուցե ավելանան:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> «Այդպիսին էին խաղի կանոնները», «դարն էր այդպիսին», «բոլորն էին այդպիսին», «կյանքն էր այդպես թելադրում», «O tempora, o mores!»... Փաստորեն կարևոր չի, թե մարդու արժեհամակարգը, մոտիվացիան ու նպատակները ինչ են, կարևորը լավ մասնագետ լինի :Ճ
> Լիոն, կներես, պիտի Տրիբունի վերջին գրածին շնորհակալություն դնեմ:


Դիր, եղբայր, դա ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս մեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը - ես կգերադասեի լավ դիպուկահար մարդասպանին գյուղիս պաշտպանության ժամանակ օգտագործել այդ ազնիվ նպատակով, քան իրեն հալածել, այնպես անել, որ ինքը համալրի թշնամիներիս շարքերը, իսկ հետո էլ մի քանի անճար ջահելներով գյուղիս պաշտպանությունը կառուցեի...

Այո, կրկնեմ - ժամանակներն են այդպիսին եղել, մի կատարեք այն սխալը, ինչ բոլշևիկներն արեցին հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո՝ մերժելով բոլոր նախկիններին: Ցանկացած ռեժիմում էլ միշտ կան լավ մասնագետներ, որոնց ուղղակի պետք է ճիշտ կիրառել:

Չե՞ն անի Նիկոլենք ասածիս պես՝ Աստված իրենց հետ, ուրեմն դա իրենց ընտրությունն է - կյանքը ցույց կտա, ով էր ճիշտ:

----------


## Katka

> Բայց կներես, անճար մարդն էլ չի կարող կառավարությունից պահանջել, որ իրեն ապահովի աշխատանքով, կամ լիքը թոշակ տա: Կառավարությունը հրաշագործ կախարդներ չեն, ոնց էլ ֆռան, անելու են աշխատող հարկատուների հաշվին: Էդ մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե սոված մարդը քո դուռը ծեծի, ու փող խնդրի ամեն ամիս, եթե տենց բարի ես, խնդրեմ, բաժանիր աշխատավարձդ:
> ՈՒ ոնց տեսնում ես, փորձում են մի բան անել, եկամտահարկի համահարթեցումն էլ ՀՀ -ում միջին ու խոշոր ձեռնարկատիրությունը խթանելու փորձ է, որ կարող է և հաջողվի, ու եթե հաջողվի, աշխատատեղեր էլ  գուցե ավելանան:


Հայաստանում խոշոր կամ միջին ձեռնարկատիրություն խթանել պետք չի՝ հանքաարդյունաբերությունը վկա  :Jpit:  Հո, մեքենաշինություն չենք սկսի զարգացնել։  :LOL:  Հայաստանում փոքր ձեռնարակատիրության համար նպաստավոր դաշտ է պետք ստեղծել: Չաշխատող մարդը չի կարող պահանջել, բայց 26 ու ավելի տոկոս հարկ վճարողը կարող է, ավելին իրավունք ունի պահանջել, որ իր տատիկին նորմալ թոշակ վճարեն ու նորմալ ճամփա սարքեն։ Դե, հենա մարդու փոխարեն կառավարությունն ա սաղ օր դուռս ծեծում փող ուզում՝ հարկի, կոմունալի և մնացածի մասով  :Jpit:  Ես էլ տալիս եմ , որ պետական պարտքը փակենք  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դիր, եղբայր, դա ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս մեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը - ես կգերադասեի լավ դիպուկահար մարդասպանին գյուղիս պաշտպանության ժամանակ օգտագործել այդ ազնիվ նպատակով, քան իրեն հալածել, այնպես անել, որ ինքը համալրի թշնամիներիս շարքերը, իսկ հետո էլ մի քանի անճար ջահելներով գյուղիս պաշտպանությունը կառուցեի...
> 
> Այո, կրկնեմ - ժամանակներն են այդպիսին եղել, մի կատարեք այն սխալը, ինչ բոլշևիկներն արեցին հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո՝ մերժելով բոլոր նախկիններին: Ցանկացած ռեժիմում էլ միշտ կան լավ մասնագետներ, որոնց ուղղակի պետք է ճիշտ կիրառել:
> 
> Չե՞ն անի Նիկոլենք ասածիս պես՝ Աստված իրենց հետ, ուրեմն դա իրենց ընտրությունն է - կյանքը ցույց կտա, ով էր ճիշտ:


Լիոն, ընենց պրիմիտիվ ու արհեստական օրինակներ ես բերում՝ «լավ դիպուկահար», «պաշտպանություն» չգիտեմ ինչ... «լավ մասնագետը» պլասկագուբցի չի, որ ոնց ուզենաս բռնես ու օգտագործես, այլ ձի ա, որ կարա քեզ քացու տակ քցի, եթե խոտը քչություն արեց, կամ քեզ ուզեցավ դոմփի, չտվեցիր: Տե՞ս պրիմիտիվ եմ ասում, որ հասկանաս :Ճ

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019), Տրիբուն (19.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մերսի, հասկացա  :Wink:  Այնուհանդերձ ես կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ կիրառման դեպքում այդ մասնագետը բարիք կլինի...

Կադրային սխալ քաղաքականությունը, հայեցակարգ և օրակարգ չունենալը շատ շուտով իրենց զգացնել կտան ավելի ուժեղ, քան հիմա: 2020 թ-ի վերջում վիճակն ավելի կծանրանա: Ցավոք Նիկոլը՝ առաջնակարգ հեղափոխական և մի հերոս, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին, որպես բարեփոխիչ լրիվ հակառակ պատկերն ունի՝ անելով և քաղաքական, և պետականաշինական սխալներ: Դրա պտուղները արդեն զգացվում են, շուտով ավելի շատ կզգացվեն:

Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և իմ ասածը չի անի - նման բան հայտարարելու իրավունք նա չուներ, ընդ որում կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ՝ կա: Մաքսայինի աշխատողին՝ դիմում կգրես և կգնաս - կրկին կոպիտ քաղաքական, իրավական և նույնիսկ պիառ սխալ: Փակեք դատարանների դռները՝ իիիմմաստը, ընդ որում՝ ինքնին տապալված մի ակցիա, որը կես օր էլ չձգեց, սև շորերով մարդկանց բռնեք - պարզա չէ՞, աբսուրդը, ընդ որում Ադեկվադի ժողովուրդը ինքին դաժե չարժեն էլ էդ ուշադրությունը, թալանածը հետ ենք բերելու՝ ո՞ւրա: Շարունակե՞մ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն, ընենց պրիմիտիվ ու արհեստական օրինակներ ես բերում՝ «լավ դիպուկահար», «պաշտպանություն» չգիտեմ ինչ... «լավ մասնագետը» պլասկագուբցի չի, որ ոնց ուզենաս բռնես ու օգտագործես, այլ ձի ա, որ կարա քեզ քացու տակ քցի, եթե խոտը քչություն արեց, կամ քեզ ուզեցավ դոմփի, չտվեցիր: Տե՞ս պրիմիտիվ եմ ասում, որ հասկանաս :Ճ


Վիշապ հոպար, Լիոնի ամեն տուֆտածի համար, որ Ակումբին հարյուր դրամ փոխանցեին, հիմա Չուկը Ցուկերբերգից հարուստ կլիներ։  :LOL:  

Ես էլ, բլին, անառակաբարո մարդ եմ, վրես չեմ կարում ․․․․ 




> Չե՞ն անի Նիկոլենք ասածիս պես՝ Աստված իրենց հետ, ուրեմն դա իրենց ընտրությունն է - կյանքը ցույց կտա, ով էր ճիշտ:


Ապեր, դու շատ խելոք ես, դու հաստատ վերջում ճիշտ դուրս կգաս։  :LOL:  Դու կոնկրետ Նիկոլից էլ ես խելոք, հավաքական Նիկոլենցից էլ։ Էս խորհուրդներդ տվե՞լ ես Նիկոլին անձամբ, գրավոր կամ բանավոր, որ քո ասածի պես տոշնի անեն, թե՞ չերեզ Ակումբ պիտի Չուկը փոխանցի։ 

Դու ես աստղագետ, պատմաբան, իրավաբան, մարդաբան, հնեաբան, լեզվաբան, առանց դիպլոմ գիտնական, դիպլոմով գիտնականների վատաբան, փաստաբան, հարկային հարցերով խորհրդական, ռազմաքաղաքական մեկնաբան, հայոց պատմության պահպանման գրավական, թարգմանիչ Լիիիոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոն Արիացիիիիիիիիին ․․․․ ռինգի կապույտ անկյունում ․․․  

Ռինգի կարմիր անյկունուուուուուուուում ․․․ Նիկոլ ․․․  :LOL:  պռոստը ․․․․ 




> ․․․ բայց ասեմ - քո նշած կադրերի մեծ մասին ես ճանաչում եմ՝ անձնապես և մասնագիտական դաշտում, և իմ կարծիքն ունեմ իրենց մասին:


Գռազ եմ գալիս, որ ոչ մեկին էլ չես ճանաչում։ Գիտե՞ս ինչի։ Պռոստը իրանցից ամեն մեկը քո քսան կալիբրին ա։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե կարելի ա պատեհապաշտ սրիկային համեմատել ասենք Վահե Գրիգորյանի հետ, որին երևի տեսել ես փաբերում քաշ գալուց, ասենք երբ Թովմասյանի հետ խաշ ուտելուց հետո տուն էիր գնում, ուրեմն Քեոփսը հայ էր, ուրեմն ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ։ Մի հատ էս էլ Նիկոլին խորհուրդ տուր․ ասա դու անձամբ ասենք Կիրակոսյան Եղիշին ճանաչում ես, տուֆտա իրավաբան ա, ավելի լավ ա իրան գործից հանի, տեղը Գագիկ Հարությունյանին դիր, նա ուժեղ դիպուկահար ա, համ էլ գործազուրկ ա հիմա։ 




> Մի քանի տող Առաքելոցից կարդա ու հետևիր գլխավոր պատվիրանին


Ընդունում եմ ․․․ 
«Եղբայրնե՛ր, աղաչում ենք ձեզ, որ ճանաչէք եւ գնահատէք ձեր վաստակաւորներին, Տիրոջ կողմից ձեր վրայ նշանակուած վերակացուներին, ինչպէս նաեւ ձեզ խրատողներին. եւ առաւելագոյն սիրոյ արժանի համարեցէ՛ք նրանց՝ իրենց աշխատանքի համար»։

Ասած ինչ ա, Լիոն ջան, որ սաղ գրագետ ու կարդացած ադեկվատներով ու բնույթով կոռուպցիոն պրոֆեսիոնալներով հազար մեգատոն բոմբ էլ ոռով քցեք, Քոչարյանը հետ չի գալու։ Իրա միակ տեղաշարժը լինելու ա տնից գաղութ ուղղությամբ։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, սաղ շատախոս տուֆտոցդ տրաքումա մի պարզ բանից ու դու *գռազդ կրվեցիր*՝ հլը հետաքրքվի, էլի, նույն Կիրակոսյան Եղիշը ո՞ր թվերինա սովորել ԵՊՀ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետում: Ասեմ իմ մասով՝ ես այնտեղ սովորել եմ 1998-2004 թվականներին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում խոշոր կամ միջին ձեռնարկատիրություն խթանել պետք չի՝ հանքաարդյունաբերությունը վկա  Հո, մեքենաշինություն չենք սկսի զարգացնել։  Հայաստանում փոքր ձեռնարակատիրության համար նպաստավոր դաշտ է պետք ստեղծել: Չաշխատող մարդը չի կարող պահանջել, բայց 26 ու ավելի տոկոս հարկ վճարողը կարող է, ավելին իրավունք ունի պահանջել, որ իր տատիկին նորմալ թոշակ վճարեն ու նորմալ ճամփա սարքեն։ Դե, հենա մարդու փոխարեն կառավարությունն ա սաղ օր դուռս ծեծում փող ուզում՝ հարկի, կոմունալի և մնացածի մասով  Ես էլ տալիս եմ , որ պետական պարտքը փակենք


Ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Աշխատող մարդը, ընդհանրապես քաղաքացին կոնկրետ պիտի պահանջի ու ակնկալի, որ իրա կյանքի որակը փոխվի։ Ու դու իրավունք ունես ամեն օր դա պահանջելու։ Ու էս շատ նորմալ ձգտում ա։ Մեկս մի քիչ ավելի համբերատար ենք, մյուս մի քիչ, բայց դա էական չի, մարդիկ տաբեր խնդիրներ ունեն ու էտ խնդիրները տարբեր սրության են։ 

Հարցը հիմա հետևյալումն ա, կոնկրետ քայլեր արվում են կառավարության կողմից իմ, քո, Պողոսի, իրա տատիկի, հարևնի ու մնացածի կյանքի որակը բարձրացնելու ուղղությամբ, թե՞ ոչ։ Մի քիչ տեսանկյան հարց ա, մի քիչ զրուցելու ու իրար համոզելու, մի քիչ էլ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերը ավելի ուշադիր զննելու, քանի որ էտ հոսքի մեջ հիմա լիքը զիբիլ կա ու ահագին բան չի նկատվում։ 

Ու սենց էսօր աչքովս ընկավ հետևյալը, որի մասին վարչապետը դեռ երևի մի տաս ամիս առաջ ասել էր, որ համայնքներին մենակ էս տարի 10 միլիարդ լրացուցիչ փող են տալու սուբվենցիաների տեսքով, որ ծրագրեր ներկայացնեն ու կնկրոտ միջոցառումներ անեն տեղերում։ Մի բան, որ վերջին տաս տարում կամ ընդհանրապես չէր արվել, կամ կիսատ պռատ ու չհամակարգված էր արվել (խոսքը լրացուցիչ սուբվենցիաների հատկացման մասին ա, տարեկան տրանսֆերտներին մասին չի)։ 

Հավանության է արժանացել 239 սուբվենցիոն ծրագիր, ընդհանուր 11,504 մլրդ դրամ արժեքով

Մի մեծ բան չի, մի տնտեսական բում չի առաջացնելու, բայց հետևանք ա էն *համակարգային* աշխատանքի, որի շնորհիվ բյուջեում փող կա սենց ծրագրերի համար։

----------

Chuk (19.06.2019), Աթեիստ (19.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, սաղ շատախոս տուֆտոցդ տրաքումա մի պարզ բանից ու դու *գռազդ կրվեցիր*՝ հլը հետաքրքվի, էլի, նույն Կիրակոսյան Եղիշը ո՞ր թվերինա սովորել ԵՊՀ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետում: Ասեմ իմ մասով՝ ես այնտեղ սովորել եմ 1998-2004 թվականներին...


Լիոն, դու դիպլոմ ունե՞ս  :LOL:  Վայ հորս արև ․․․․․ 

Խոսքի կրվեցի, համաձայն եմ։ Հա, համ էլ չէի ուզում քեզ վիրավորել, դու հո գիտես, որ ես քեզ հոգուս խորքում սիրում եմ  :Blush:  Բայց նայի, Եղիշը դարձել ա լուրջ իրավաբան, իսկ դու անհաջող պատմաբան ․․․ բըլին ․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու սաղ հեչ էլի ... Լիոն .. ուրեմն Սթենֆորդ ու Ջորջթաուն ավարտած տղուն դու մի խոդով սարքեցիր փաբ-դիջեյոտ եսիմինիչ ու էտ էլ ջհանդամին, համեմատեցիր ձեր գյուղի դիպուակահար մարդասպան սրիկայի հետ, հօգուտ վերջնիս  :LOL:  Արդա՞ր ա ...այ շումեր…

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ, կրվեցիր, կրվեցիր - ուրախ եմ, որ չէիր ուզում ինձ վիրավորել, ուղղակի մի պահ տաքացար:

Հիմի ինձ մի բան ասա, ակնհայտորեն դիպլոմով իմ բարեկամ, այ էս *հետաքրքիր անձնավորությունը* ստեղ պարծենումա, աչքներսա խոթում, թե, սենց ու սենց, "Սաշիկի 50 տոկոս" կոչվածը միֆ էր, լեգենդ, մեզ դրանով խաբել են: Ինքը ծաղրումա, ապեր, այդ թվում նաև ինձ, բայց նաև՝ քեզ, Աղաջանյան Էդոյին, ինչպես նաև՝ Նիկոլին, որովհետև մենք բոլորս ապրել ենք այս երկրում և գիտենք որը ոնցա:

Հիմա հարց՝ անցել է արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի - ո՞ւր է թալանի վերադարձը և ի՞նչ եղավ... Սաշիկի հետ - մենակ Սարյանի նկարներն էի՞ն, թե՞ էլի բան կար...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե լավ, կրվեցիր, կրվեցիր - ուրախ եմ, որ չէիր ուզում ինձ վիրավորել, ուղղակի մի պահ տաքացար:
> 
> Հիմի ինձ մի բան ասա, ակնհայտորեն դիպլոմով իմ բարեկամ, այ էս *հետաքրքիր անձնավորությունը* ստեղ պարծենումա, աչքներսա խոթում, թե, սենց ու սենց, "Սաշիկի 50 տոկոս" կոչվածը միֆ էր, լեգենդ, մեզ դրանով խաբել են: Ինքը ծաղրումա, ապեր, այդ թվում նաև ինձ, բայց նաև՝ քեզ, Աղաջանյան Էդոյին, ինչպես նաև՝ Նիկոլին, որովհետև մենք բոլորս ապրել ենք այս երկրում և գիտենք որը ոնցա:
> 
> Հիմա հարց՝ անցել է արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի - ո՞ւր է թալանի վերադարձը և ի՞նչ եղավ... Սաշիկի հետ - մենակ Սարյանի նկարներն էի՞ն, թե՞ էլի բան կար...


Ես ֆեյսբուք չունեմ, ու անասունների չեմ նայում… ներող ... 

Բայց, համոզված եմ, որ ողջ թալանվածը, կոպեկ առ կոպեկ, լումա առ լումա, լահմաջո առ լահմաջո վերադարձվելույա ժողովրդին…  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ, լավատեսորեն սպասենք - անցել է արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի և ամեն անցած օրվա հետ այդ թալանը հետ բերելու շանսերը փոքրանում են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի ակլոց, Սաշիկից կարծեմ քեշ 30 միլիոն դոլար արդեն վերցրել են, Սարյանի նկարների գործը քրեական գործ ա իրա տղու վրա, ու վաբշե կապ չունի էս թեմայի հետ։ Բայց դե եթե մարդ կա որ ուզում ա ամեն անասունի ասածը մեջ բերի ստեղ ու մի հատ էլ ներկայացնի որպես իրա ասածները հաստատող ապացույց, ուրեմն հորս արև ադեկվատ ա։ Լիոն, դու ադեկվատից ես, արի պրիզնատ արի։ Ընդեղ սաղ աբիժնիկներ են, որոնք հեղափոխությունից հետո իրանց բեզ պիծի մինուտ մինիստր էին տեսնում, ու իրանք էլ իրանց մասին գիտեն, որ սաղից խելոք են, այսինքն տոշնի քո պես էլի։  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

> Ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Աշխատող մարդը, ընդհանրապես քաղաքացին կոնկրետ պիտի պահանջի ու ակնկալի, որ իրա կյանքի որակը փոխվի։ Ու դու իրավունք ունես ամեն օր դա պահանջելու։ Ու էս շատ նորմալ ձգտում ա։ Մեկս մի քիչ ավելի համբերատար ենք, մյուս մի քիչ, բայց դա էական չի, մարդիկ տաբեր խնդիրներ ունեն ու էտ խնդիրները տարբեր սրության են։ 
> 
> Հարցը հիմա հետևյալումն ա, կոնկրետ քայլեր արվում են կառավարության կողմից իմ, քո, Պողոսի, իրա տատիկի, հարևնի ու մնացածի կյանքի որակը բարձրացնելու ուղղությամբ, թե՞ ոչ։ Մի քիչ տեսանկյան հարց ա, մի քիչ զրուցելու ու իրար համոզելու, մի քիչ էլ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքերը ավելի ուշադիր զննելու, քանի որ էտ հոսքի մեջ հիմա լիքը զիբիլ կա ու ահագին բան չի նկատվում։ 
> 
> Ու սենց էսօր աչքովս ընկավ հետևյալը, որի մասին վարչապետը դեռ երևի մի տաս ամիս առաջ ասել էր, որ համայնքներին մենակ էս տարի 10 միլիարդ լրացուցիչ փող են տալու սուբվենցիաների տեսքով, որ ծրագրեր ներկայացնեն ու կնկրոտ միջոցառումներ անեն տեղերում։ Մի բան, որ վերջին տաս տարում կամ ընդհանրապես չէր արվել, կամ կիսատ պռատ ու չհամակարգված էր արվել (խոսքը լրացուցիչ սուբվենցիաների հատկացման մասին ա, տարեկան տրանսֆերտներին մասին չի)։ 
> 
> Հավանության է արժանացել 239 սուբվենցիոն ծրագիր, ընդհանուր 11,504 մլրդ դրամ արժեքով
> 
> Մի մեծ բան չի, մի տնտեսական բում չի առաջացնելու, բայց հետևանք ա էն *համակարգային* աշխատանքի, որի շնորհիվ բյուջեում փող կա սենց ծրագրերի համար։


Ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ ու դրա համար համբերատար սպասում եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի արձագանքը նենց ստացվեց, որ ես բողոքում եմ կամ մակերեսային եմ դատում, բայց ես չեմ էլ ուզում, որ ամենին վարդագույն ակնոցներով նայենք ու էլի կրկնում եմ՝ տնտեսական ու սոցիալական առումով մենք դեռ էական փոփոխություններ չունենք։ Գուցե քայլեր արվում են, որոնց մեծ  մասը համակարգային է, մյուս մասը ցայտնոտային որոշումների արդյունք, բայց փաստը արձանագրենք դեռ բոլորս լարված հետևում ենք՝ երբ է այս քաոսը ինչ-որ ուղղություն ստանալու կամ մի կետում պայթելու։ Համայնքներում էսօր օպտիմալացման արդյունքում լիքը մարդ գործազուրկ է մնալու ու Վիշապը նշել էր որակավորում և այլն, բայց 40 տարեկան մարդուն, ով աշխատել է ասենք գյուղի դպրոցում կամ ասենք որևէ համայնքապետարանում՝ ասել գնա զրոյից ծրագրավորում սովորի, լուրջ չի ու էսօր այդ մասով էլ կունենանք գործազուրկների բանակի համալրում։ 
Աշխարհում 4--րդ արդյունաբերական հեղաշրջումն ա, մենք դեռ հպարտանում ենք, որ նիկոլը մեզ լիսկայից ազատեց ու ուրախանում, որ մի փոքր քայլ առաջ գնացինք, ազգովի էլ նստում սաղ ֆեյսբուքում մի հատ բարեփոխում ենք քննարկում։ ՍՅունիքում մի գյուղ կա, ավելի շուտ մի քանի գյուղ իրար կողքի ու էդտեղ ջուր չկա, պատկերացնու՞մ ես։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը ընկել ա դռնեդուռ, հաշվարկներ ա րալե, մարզպետարան ֆլան ֆստան ու տարիներով էդ հարցը չի կարգավորվում, ասում ենք գյուղատնտեսություն զարգացնենք։ Ես չեմ ասում կառավարությունը հրաշագործ է, հատկապես նախկին զիբիլներից հետո, բայց ժամանակն ա քաոսին ուղղություն տալ ու դադարել հների հետ համեմատվել ու աչքներս կոխել, թե բա էն վախտ սենց նենց։ Հասկացանք, տեսանք, լսեցինք, հիմա ասեք՝ ուր ենք գնում ազգովի։  :Smile:

----------

Lion (19.06.2019), Quyr Qery (22.06.2019), Տրիբուն (19.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի իմ բարեկամ՝ Ադեկվատ եմ թե չէ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի - ո՞ւրա թալանի հետ բերվածը, հ՞ը - մենակ էդ 30 միլիոնն է՞ր:




> Ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ ու դրա համար համբերատար սպասում եմ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի արձագանքը նենց ստացվեց, որ ես բողոքում եմ կամ մակերեսային եմ դատում, բայց ես չեմ էլ ուզում, որ ամենին վարդագույն ակնոցներով նայենք ու էլի կրկնում եմ՝ տնտեսական ու սոցիալական առումով մենք դեռ էական փոփոխություններ չունենք։ Գուցե քայլեր արվում են, որոնց մեծ  մասը համակարգային է, մյուս մասը ցայտնոտային որոշումների արդյունք, բայց փաստը արձանագրենք դեռ բոլորս լարված հետևում ենք՝ երբ է այս քաոսը ինչ-որ ուղղություն ստանալու կամ մի կետում պայթելու։ Համայնքներում էսօր օպտիմալացման արդյունքում լիքը մարդ գործազուրկ է մնալու ու Վիշապը նշել էր որակավորում և այլն, բայց 40 տարեկան մարդուն, ով աշխատել է ասենք գյուղի դպրոցում կամ ասենք որևէ համայնքապետարանում՝ ասել գնա զրոյից ծրագրավորում սովորի, լուրջ չի ու էսօր այդ մասով էլ կունենանք գործազուրկների բանակի համալրում։ 
> Աշխարհում 4--րդ արդյունաբերական հեղաշրջումն ա, մենք դեռ հպարտանում ենք, որ նիկոլը մեզ լիսկայից ազատեց ու ուրախանում, որ մի փոքր քայլ առաջ գնացինք, ազգովի էլ նստում սաղ ֆեյսբուքում մի հատ բարեփոխում ենք քննարկում։ ՍՅունիքում մի գյուղ կա, ավելի շուտ մի քանի գյուղ իրար կողքի ու էդտեղ ջուր չկա, պատկերացնու՞մ ես։ Ընկերներիցս մեկը ընկել ա դռնեդուռ, հաշվարկներ ա րալե, մարզպետարան ֆլան ֆստան ու տարիներով էդ հարցը չի կարգավորվում, ասում ենք գյուղատնտեսություն զարգացնենք։ Ես չեմ ասում կառավարությունը հրաշագործ է, հատկապես նախկին զիբիլներից հետո, բայց ժամանակն ա քաոսին ուղղություն տալ ու դադարել հների հետ համեմատվել ու աչքներս կոխել, թե բա էն վախտ սենց նենց։ Հասկացանք, տեսանք, լսեցինք, հիմա ասեք՝ ուր ենք գնում ազգովի։


Մարդը ճիշտա ասում, է - ինքնելա՞ իմ պես... ծախված՝ հներից  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Հարգելի իմ բարեկամ՝ Ադեկվատ եմ թե չէ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի - ո՞ւրա թալանի հետ բերվածը, հ՞ը - մենակ էդ 30 միլիոնն է՞ր:
> 
> 
> 
> Մարդը ճիշտա ասում, է - ինքնելա՞ իմ պես... ծախված՝ հներից


Ես ոչ հներից եմ, ոչ էլ նորերից։ Մանկուց էթարի ու բեթարի պատմությունը ինձ մամաս պատմել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելի իմ բարեկամ՝ Ադեկվատ եմ թե չէ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի


Լիոն, արի պրիզնատ արի, վառել ենք քեզ ․․ համ էլ, ջոգի ինֆո էլ ունեք ․․․ ադեկվատ ես, չէ՞։ 




> ո՞ւրա թալանի հետ բերվածը, հ՞ը - մենակ էդ 30 միլիոնն է՞ր:


Քեզ հանձնարարություն, դու պատմաբան մարդ ես, կարաս ուսումնասիրես ․․․․․․ մի հա թափով անցնում ես վերջին մի տարում արված բոլոր հայտարարությունների վրով ու հաշվում ես, թե ինչքան փող ա վերականգնվել Բյուջե ու ինչքան հաշիվների ու գույքի վրայա կալանք դրված։ Եթե չես անում, ուրեմն պաշտոնապես ադեկվատ ես․ կարաս մենակ ինֆո ստանաս քո սիրած տղեքի վիդոներից։ Մենակ խնդրում եմ, էտ զիբիլը քեզ պահի,  ստեղ մի լցրու։

----------


## Lion

Դու ասա, ապեր, ինչքա՞ն փող է վերականգնվել բյուջե և ինչքա՞ն չափի գումարների կամ գույքի վրա է կալանք դրված: Ի դեպ, վերջին պահով ասեմ, որ դա դեռևս վերականգնում չէ, մինչև դատարանի վճիռ չլինի: Մնում էր միայն գրավների գումարները վերականգնում հաշվեիք... երջանկանայինք  :Smile: 

Բնականաբար ադեկվադ եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, դու ևս ադեկվադ ես... չէ՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս սաղ մի կողմ ․․ մարդը իրավաբան ա, յանի, ու ասենք էն սաաաաաղ խոսակցությունները դատարանների մասին, անցումային արդարադատություն, ապօրինի հարստացում, գույքի առանց դատարանի որոշման բռագանձում ․․․ էս սաաաաղ խոսակցությունները կողքով են անցել։ Բլին, որ տենց հեշտ լիներ փողերը հետ խլելը, հիմա Քոչարյանի ձեռը երկու կոպեկ չէր լինի, որ պիցայակեր ոչխարների բանակ պահեր ․․․

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես, հարգելի իմ բարեկամ, հեշտ չէր ու հեշտ չէ - դրա համար ասում եմ՝ նորմալ կամանդ հավաքի ու գործ արա, ոչ թե շոուներով զբաղվիր: Չգիտեի՞ր, հարգելի իմ Նիկոլ, որ դատարանները տոռմուզելու են քեզ, մտքովդ չէր անցնո՞ւմ, որ իրենք ի վիճակի չեն "մարսել" Քոչարյանի պես ֆիգուրին, էսօրվա Քոչարյանի դատը նայել ե՞ս, հարգելի իմ հռոմեացի հարյուրապետ, տեսել ե՞ս ինչա կատարվում - ու ասեմ, էս դեռ սկիզբնա, էս դեռ բուն գործի քննությունը չսկսվածա սենց...

*Իսկ հիմա հարց* - ի՞նչ էիր անում դու ու Զեյնալյանդ ցելի մեկ տարի, չկա՞ր կողքդ մեկը, որ ասեր՝ Նիկոոոոլլլ, ախպեեեերսսս, էս դատական համակարգը, հենց *էս* փոխի առաջին հերթին, նախորդներին ծառայող վարչության ու բաժնի պետերից ազատվի, այլ պարագայում գործդ առաջ չի գնա: Բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ՝ չկար, չի եղել - պիտի գաաաարրր, Քոչարյանի գործով սենց կոտրած տաշտակ դառնաաաաարրրր, նոր հիշեին վեթթինգ կոչված կասկածելի երևույթի մասին: 

Ընտիրա, խոսք չունեմ...

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց, համոզված եմ, որ ողջ թալանվածը, կոպեկ առ կոպեկ, լումա առ լումա, լահմաջո առ լահմաջո վերադարձվելույա ժողովրդին…


Քուանշ պարոն քաղաքապետ Տրիբուն  :LOL: 
Մասնավորապես, լահմաջոյի մասով: Արդեն մարսված լահմաջոն մենակ մի տեսքով կարա ժողովրդին վերադառնա:

----------

Katka (19.06.2019), Lion (19.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե լավ, կրվեցիր, կրվեցիր - ուրախ եմ, որ չէիր ուզում ինձ վիրավորել, ուղղակի մի պահ տաքացար:
> 
> Հիմի ինձ մի բան ասա, ակնհայտորեն դիպլոմով իմ բարեկամ, այ էս *հետաքրքիր անձնավորությունը* ստեղ պարծենումա, աչքներսա խոթում, թե, սենց ու սենց, "Սաշիկի 50 տոկոս" կոչվածը միֆ էր, լեգենդ, մեզ դրանով խաբել են: Ինքը ծաղրումա, ապեր, այդ թվում նաև ինձ, բայց նաև՝ քեզ, Աղաջանյան Էդոյին, ինչպես նաև՝ Նիկոլին, որովհետև մենք բոլորս ապրել ենք այս երկրում և գիտենք որը ոնցա:
> 
> Հիմա հարց՝ անցել է արդեն ավելի քան մեկ տարի - ո՞ւր է թալանի վերադարձը և ի՞նչ եղավ... Սաշիկի հետ - մենակ Սարյանի նկարներն էի՞ն, թե՞ էլի բան կար...


Ընկեր, հերիք չի՞ էս տուֆտեքի վիդեոների դիտումների քանակն ավելացնենք ))
Էդքան փող են մխսում, էդքան վիզ են դնում, բայց իրանց նայած 2-3 հազար դիտումների կեսից ավելին դու ու իմ նմաններն ենք ավելացնում: Ես արդեն չէ))

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ լրիվ նույն թեման ա, էսօրվա ստատուսս դնեմ.




> Ուրեմն կա մի լրատվական, որը պատկանում է գուցե քառյակին, իսկ գուցե քառյակի պապային... երևի պապային: Էսօրվա կարևոր լուրերից մեկը էն ա, որ ԱԺ-ի դիմաց բողոքի ցույց ա, ու վճռական «ոչ» են ասում Վահե Գրիգորյանին: Արդեն լուրի մեջ կարդում ենք, որ վճռական «ոչ» են ասում նաև Տեր-Պետրոսյանին. երևի տեղյակ չեն, որ արդեն ավելի քան երկու տասնամյակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահ չի: Հա, ուրեմն սա կարևոր լուր ա: Վճռական բողոք, վճռական ոչ: Իսկ հետաքրքիր նյուանսներից մեկն էն ա, որ էդ կարևոր լուրին ուղեկցող միակ նկարն ինչ-որ անորակ նկար ա, որում երևում են մի քանի պաստառ բռնած քաղաքացի ու մի քանի ոստիկան: Իսկ բողոք անողներն էլ էնքան լուրջ են, որ էս մեր քառյակապատկան, իսկ գուցե քոչարյանապատկան կամ սերժապատկան կամ միշիկապատկան լրատվամիջոցը նույնիսկ անունները չգիտի, նույնիսկ կազմակերպչի անունը չգիտի, ու գրում ա «ակցիայի համակարգողը», բայց ոչ մի անուն: Հա, անունը չգիտեն, մի քանի հոգի են, բայց վճռական «ոչ» են ասում Վահե Գրիգորյանին, ձեռի հետ էլ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ու դրա համար կարևորագույն նորություններից ա էսօրվա:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես էս ու մյուս կլանապատկան լրատվամիջոցները բոլոր պստլիկ, ճստլիկ, կլանակաստեղծ ակցիաները օրնուգիշեր լուսաբանում են՝ ընթերցողի մոտ պատրանք ստեղծելով, որ ժողովուրդը էնքան դժգոհ ա, որ սաղ օրը ակցիա ա անում:
> 
> Նյութը մեկնաբանությունում ))


Նյութի լինկը չեմ դնում, ակումբում էդ շռայլություն ա:

Լիոն հոպար, այ էս չմոներն են սրանք: Քոչի ու սերժի փողերի հաշվին սաղ լրատվականներով ռասկրուտկա են անում իրենց ակցիաներն ու ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ ԴԻԼԵՏԱՆՏ վերլուծությունները: Մենք էլ դրանք բռնում դրանք էշ-էշ քսերոքս ենք անում, տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, թե դեմը լուրջ մարդ կա:

Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, էս նարեկադանիելյանական մասսան դիլետանտ տգետ չմոների հավաքածու ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ես նկատի ունեի էն, որ նախկիններից շատերը կոռումպացվել էին, որովհետև այդպիսին էին խաղի կանոնները - այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր համակարգում մնալ: Միաժամանակ, նաև, նրանք այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էին: Հին օրինակի վրա բերեմ՝ պատկերացրու ունենք մի փոքրիկ գյուղ, որին շահագործում է մի ավազակախումբ, որտեղ կան լավ կռվող տղերք: Հետո այնպես է լինում, որ այդ գյուղին սկսում են սպառնալ, ասենք, թուրքերը, իսկ այդ հողի վրա էլ իշխանության է գալիս ազնիվ մեկը: Խնդիր է դրվում գյուղը պաշտպանել: Հիմա հարց՝ ո՞րն է ճիշտ, այդ վատերին լրիվ հեռացնել գյուղից, չնայած այն բանին որ իրենք պետք են պաշտպանության մեջ, դրանից հետո կհամալրեն հակառակորդի շարքերը, իսկ նորմալ կռվող էլ գյուղում չունե՞ս, թե՞ դրանց բուռդ հավաքես և զգուշորեն օգտագործես - ես կընտրեի երկրորդը:


Լիոն ջան, ախր բերածդ օրինակը հեչ քո "օգտին" չի:
Նամուս ու թասիբ ունեցող մարդը ավազակախմբի մեջ չի մտնում: Լավ կռվող տղերքն էլ, եթե թասիբ ունեն, հավաքվում են իրար գլուխ ու ավազակների մաման լացացնում են:

Նախ ասեմ, որ *չեմ հավատում*, որ պետական ոլորտում կան* լավ մասնագետներ*, որոնք միայն պետական գանձարանից են վարձատրվում: Իսկ կողմնակի եկամուտ չունեցողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը լավ մասնագետ չի, հակառակ դեպքում պետական գործի չէր լինի: Լավ մասնագետը մենակ գործի տեսությանը տիրապետողը չի, այլ արդյունք տվողնա:
Քո ասածը նույնն ա, որ մեկը անընդհատ ծուռ պատերա շարում, բայց ասենք, թե "ինքը շատ լավ մասնագետա, ուղղակի պրարաբնա ստիպում պատերը ծուռ շարել":

Մասնագիտական պատիվ հասկացողություն կա, մասնագիտական արժանապատվություն կա: Էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքացու, հայ-արիացու հպարտություն ու պատիվ կա: Ու էդ ամենը հաշվի առնելով մասնագետը ստոր գործի ու գործարնքների չի գնում` թքում ու դուրսա գալիս:
Հըլը թող սաղ մի օրվա մեջ դիմում գրեին ու դուրս գային, տեսնեմ ինչ էին անելու իրենց պետերը? Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը կրպակներում ՀԴՄ-ի կտրոն էր ստուգելու, թե մանքսատանը կանանց ներքնազգեստ էր մաքսազերծելու?

Թող ոչ մեկը չնեղանա, բայց ԻՀԿ պետական համակարգում որոշակիորեն երկարաժամկետ աշխատած անձինք իրենց արժանապատվությունն ու թասիբը, թեկուզ մասնակիորեն, բայց փաթաթել ու մի խորը տեղում պահել են, հակառակ դեպքում կոռուպցիոն ու հակապետական գործընթացներին չէին մասնակցի:

Հ.Գ.
Հենց էդ պատճառով էլ վաղուց ու ժամանակին հրաժավրել եմ պետական ծառայող լինելուց, ու նաև լիովին դադարեցրել եմ պետական որևէ կաույցի հետ որևէ տեսակի համագործակցությունը:

----------


## Lion

Արտակ ջան, ես սկզբունք ունեմ՝ *լսել բոլոր քննադատողներին*՝ համբերատար և ուշադիր լսել, *Տրիբունը* վկա: 

Հիմա սրանք տականք են, ծախված են, քաղաքական գռդոն են անում՝ էական չի - սրանք *հարցեր են բարձրացնում*, որոնց կամ պիտի պատասխան տրվի, կամ էլ գոնե դրանց աբսուրդը պիտի հենց սկզբից ակնհայտ լինի: Տես, էս վերջին վիդեոյում Մալյանը հեգնումա, ծաղրումա, կայֆավատա լինում բոլոր նրանց վրա, ովքեր վստահ են "_Սաշիկի 50 տոկոսի_" վրա: Ու դա նա ցավոք կարողանում է անել, քանի որ որոշ մարդիկ այս մեկ տարում այդպես էլ *չկարողացան* լուծել նախկին կոռումպացված ռեժիմի գոնե աչքի ընկնող ներկայացուցիչներին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու խնդիրը: Հիմա որ Մալյանին չլսեցինք, դրանից իրավիճակը կփոխվի՞: Ընդ որում ասեմ, ստեղ մի ուրիշ վտանգավոր պահ էլ կա, քանի որ Մալյանը պռոստո կայֆավատ չի լինում, է, էդ չի իր հիմնական նպատակը - _իր հիմնական նպատակը նախկիններին արդարացնելն է և նա այդ անում է՝ կրկին օգտվելով Նիկոլենց սխալներից:_

Ժամանակին ես և Նիկոլի հետ իր ժամանակին կապ ունեցած մի իրավաբան, անունը բնականաբար չեմ տա, բայց խոսքը շատ հայտնի մարդու մասին է, ոչ մեկ անգամ պրիվատ զրույցներում Նիկոլի թիմի մարդկանց ասում էինք՝ *չիիիի կարելի այսպես, ճակատային հարձակումով, չիիիի "մարսի" դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանի պես ֆիգուրին, փոխարենը՝ շրջապատեք իրեն ավելի մանր գործերով՝ Միքայել Հարությունյան, Վահագն Հարությունյան և այլոք, սրանցով ունեցեք օրինական ուժերի մեջ մտած վճիռներով հաստատված հանգամանքներ, հետո արդեն, կիրառելով դա, անհամեմատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի հաղթահարել արդեն բուն Քոչարյանի դիմադրությունը այս դատում:* Չլսեցին, ոգևորված պնդում էին ու վրաներս էին նայում որպես դավաճանների, թե. "_Ապեեեեեե, բա մարտի 1-ի գործով չպատժեեեեենննք_": Ասում էինք՝ պատժեք, բայց ուժներդ չի հերիքի, էս դատական համակարգը էդ չի անի, քմծիծաղ էին տալիս...

Նույնը եղավ նաև *Խաչատուրովի* պահով՝ ավելի փոքր մակարդակում: Էլի անուն չեմ տա, բայց ամենա վերևներից մեկի մոտ մի անգամ էլի պրիվատ ասացի՝ *մի կպեք Խաչատուրովին սենց չորով*, տո դժվարա՞, հետ կանչեք, թոշակի ուղարկեք և նոր ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Չէէէ, էրկու ոտները դրել էին մի ամանի մեջ, հենց սենց պտի անենք: Ու հայտնի գաղտնալսման էպիզոդն, ի դեպ, քեզ ապացույց, թե ինչ պոխույիստ, վստահ-հաղթական տրամադրություններ էին այդ ժամանակ տիրում Նիկոլի թիմում նույն Խաչատուրովի հարցով: Կերա՞ք, ստացա՞ք Խաչատուրովի պահով առնվազն գոնե ոչ շահում, իսկ իրականում՝ քաղաքական ցնցումներ ՌԴ հետ:

Հիմա, համենայն դեպս մինչև Աբովյանը, ևս ինքնավստահ տրամադրություններ են, սա ես զգում եմ, բայց դրանք մեծապես արդեն կոտրվում են, իսկ դա շատ վտանգավոր է, քանի որ ռևանշի վտանգ է ստեղծում, երբ հոգնած ժողովուրդը մի ինչ որ պահի այլևս այնքան ուժի չի ունենա, որ աջակցի Նիկոլենց, էսա հարցը, իսկ ժողովուրդն իրոք հոգնում է, հիասթափվում՝ դատարանների դռների փակման հետ կապված մարդազուրկ ակցիան քեզ ապացույց...




> Լիոն ջան, ախր բերածդ օրինակը հեչ քո "օգտին" չի:
> Նամուս ու թասիբ ունեցող մարդը ավազակախմբի մեջ չի մտնում: Լավ կռվող տղերքն էլ, եթե թասիբ ունեն, հավաքվում են իրար գլուխ ու ավազակների մաման լացացնում են:
> 
> Նախ ասեմ, որ *չեմ հավատում*, որ պետական ոլորտում կան* լավ մասնագետներ*, որոնք միայն պետական գանձարանից են վարձատրվում: Իսկ կողմնակի եկամուտ չունեցողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը լավ մասնագետ չի, հակառակ դեպքում պետական գործի չէր լինի: Լավ մասնագետը մենակ գործի տեսությանը տիրապետողը չի, այլ արդյունք տվողնա:
> Քո ասածը նույնն ա, որ մեկը անընդհատ ծուռ պատերա շարում, բայց ասենք, թե "ինքը շատ լավ մասնագետա, ուղղակի պրարաբնա ստիպում պատերը ծուռ շարել":
> 
> Մասնագիտական պատիվ հասկացողություն կա, մասնագիտական արժանապատվություն կա: Էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքացու, հայ-արիացու հպարտություն ու պատիվ կա: Ու էդ ամենը հաշվի առնելով մասնագետը ստոր գործի ու գործարնքների չի գնում` թքում ու դուրսա գալիս:
> Հըլը թող սաղ մի օրվա մեջ դիմում գրեին ու դուրս գային, տեսնեմ ինչ էին անելու իրենց պետերը? Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը կրպակներում ՀԴՄ-ի կտրոն էր ստուգելու, թե մանքսատանը կանանց ներքնազգեստ էր մաքսազերծելու?
> 
> ...


Սխալվում ես, եղբայր - ըստ իս՝ իհարկե: Բոլոր համակարգերում էլ կան լավ մասնագետներ, իրենց ուղղակի գտնել, աշխատեցնել է պետք: Քո խոսքում, սակայն, ներքին հակասություն քան, քանի որ, եթե նույնիսկ համաձայնեմ հետդ, ապա, առավել ևս, Նիկոլը պետք է հիմնովին, մինչև կրտսեր մասնագետի մակարդակը փոխի պետական համակարգը, չէ՞ որ, ոնց ասում ես, բոլորը վատն են: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ այդ դեպքում չի փոխո՞ւմ...

----------


## Varzor

> Դիր, եղբայր, դա ընդամենը ցույց է տալիս մեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը - ես կգերադասեի լավ դիպուկահար մարդասպանին գյուղիս պաշտպանության ժամանակ օգտագործել այդ ազնիվ նպատակով, քան իրեն հալածել, այնպես անել, որ ինքը համալրի թշնամիներիս շարքերը, իսկ հետո էլ մի քանի անճար ջահելներով գյուղիս պաշտպանությունը կառուցեի...
> 
> Այո, կրկնեմ - ժամանակներն են այդպիսին եղել, մի կատարեք այն սխալը, ինչ բոլշևիկներն արեցին հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո՝ մերժելով բոլոր նախկիններին: Ցանկացած ռեժիմում էլ միշտ կան լավ մասնագետներ, որոնց ուղղակի պետք է ճիշտ կիրառել:


Լիոն ջան, ախր հեչ քո ասածի օգտին օրինակ չես բերել:
Տես, մարդասպան դիպուկահարը *վարձկան* է` ով շատ վճարեց, նրա համար էլ կկրակի: Եթե դու նրան ներգրավես գյուղի պաշտպանությունում, ինքը հակառակորդից ստացված մեծ գումարի դիմաց քեզ թիկունքից կխփի:
Դրա համար հենց շանս եղավ պիտի մարդասպանին լիկվիդացնես, ու հենվես միայն գյուղի դուխով ու իր ընտանիքը, գյուղը պաշտպանելու ցանկությամբ լեցուն, թեկուզ և մի քիչ վատ կրակող տղերքի վրա:

Սա պատմական աքսիոմ է` վարձկաններին, մանավանդ ավազակների վարձկաններին, գոյւղի պաշտպանություն չեն վստահում: Խաչ պատերազմին վկա:

Բոլշևիկները լրիվ հակառակն արեցին` նորմալ կադրերին լիկվիդացնելով փոխարինեցին թափթփուկ ու արկածախնդիր հայվաններով: Արդյունքը` կայսրության կորսված տարածքներ, կորսված փողեր ու միջոցներ: Դրա համար էլ անընդհատ ձգտում էին հասնել 1913թ. ցուցանիշներին  :Wink: 

Լավ մանսագետները ռեժիմների կողնակիցներ չեն: Նրանք են կազմում տարբեր համակարգերի ողնաշարը, բայց ողնաշարը չի կարող բոլոր օրգանների գործառույթներն իրականացնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, ես սկզբունք ունեմ՝ *լսել բոլոր քննադատողներին*՝ համբերատար և ուշադիր լսել, *Տրիբունը* վկա: 
> 
> Հիմա սրանք տականք են, ծախված են, քաղաքական գռդոն են անում՝ էական չի - սրանք *հարցեր են բարձրացնում*, որոնց կամ պիտի պատասխան տրվի


Ես քո նման չեմ, հետևաբար գրառումդ կարդացի մինչ էս հատվածը:

Ոչ, Մհեր, ես էդ սխալը արել եմ իրանց լսել, քննադատել, լուրջ բանի տեղ դնել ու հիմա պատասխանատու հայտարարում եմ, որ ես էն ապուշներից եմ, որ էդ ապուշներին բանի տեղ դնելով իրանց հասցրի հանրային ճանաչվածության: Դրանց պետք ա տոտալ իգնոր անել:

Մեկ էլ կզգաս, որ հանրային կյանքում իրանք զրո ազդեցություն ունեն ու դու իզուր էիր ժամանակդ ծախսում: Զրոյից փոքր ինչ տարբերվող ազդեցությունն էլ մեր ապուշության արդյունքում է, որ իրանց բանի տեղ ենք դրել )))

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019), Աթեիստ (19.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընդ որում ասեմ, ստեղ մի ուրիշ վտանգավոր պահ էլ կա, քանի որ Մալյանը պռոստո կայֆավատ չի լինում, է, էդ չի իր հիմնական նպատակը - _իր հիմնական նպատակը նախկիններին արդարացնելն է և նա այդ անում է՝ կրկին օգտվելով Նիկոլենց սխալներից:_


Լիոն ջան, ինչքան էլ Նիկոլենք սխալներ գործեն, կարելի է նրանց քննադատել ու վատաբանել* իրենց գործած* սխալների համար: Բայց դրանից օգտվելով արդարացնել նախորդներին? Տենց բան մենակ անասուն ու տականք մարդը կարա անի, քանզի Միհրն էլ մաղադանոսի խուրձը ձեռը բռնած Քարահունիջից իջնի չի կարող արդարացնել նախորդներին:
Չեմք մոռանում, չէ, թե նախորդներին ով տշեց? Համայնքը չի ընդունում, համայնքը զորավոր է  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ախր հեչ քո ասածի օգտին օրինակ չես բերել:
> Տես, մարդասպան դիպուկահարը *վարձկան* է` ով շատ վճարեց, նրա համար էլ կկրակի: Եթե դու նրան ներգրավես գյուղի պաշտպանությունում, ինքը հակառակորդից ստացված մեծ գումարի դիմաց քեզ թիկունքից կխփի:
> Դրա համար հենց շանս եղավ պիտի մարդասպանին լիկվիդացնես, ու հենվես միայն գյուղի դուխով ու իր ընտանիքը, գյուղը պաշտպանելու ցանկությամբ լեցուն, թեկուզ և մի քիչ վատ կրակող տղերքի վրա:
> 
> Սա պատմական աքսիոմ է` վարձկաններին, մանավանդ ավազակների վարձկաններին, գոյւղի պաշտպանություն չեն վստահում: Խաչ պատերազմին վկա:
> 
> Բոլշևիկները լրիվ հակառակն արեցին` նորմալ կադրերին լիկվիդացնելով փոխարինեցին թափթփուկ ու արկածախնդիր հայվաններով: Արդյունքը` կայսրության կորսված տարածքներ, կորսված փողեր ու միջոցներ: Դրա համար էլ անընդհատ ձգտում էին հասնել 1913թ. ցուցանիշներին 
> 
> Լավ մանսագետները ռեժիմների կողնակիցներ չեն: Նրանք են կազմում տարբեր համակարգերի ողնաշարը, բայց ողնաշարը չի կարող բոլոր օրգանների գործառույթներն իրականացնել:


Ապեր, թշնամուն ճզմելը հեշտ է, սակայն ավելի իմաստուն է... նրան աշխատեցնել քեզ համար, նրանից օգուտ ստանալ: Ես արդեն մատնանշեցի տարբերակը, թե ինչպես նույն այդ "վարձկան"-ը հեզ ու հանգիստ, ուժեղ հսկողության տակ կաշխատի քո ռեժիմի համար: Ինչևիցե, մոտեցումների տարբերություն է:

Արտակ ջան, ի՞նչ ասեմ - ցավում եմ, որ չլսելու սովորություն ունես, սակայն դա ևս քո խնդիրն է: Ինքս լսում, շատ ուշադիր լսում եմ ինձ, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքում ես Նիկոլի գործը նաև իմն եմ համարում, բոլոր քննադատողներին՝ բոլոր, առանց բացառության և բնականաբար՝ ինչքան ուժերս հերիքում են: Սա ես համարում եմ առաջնակարգ օգտակարության և կարևորության մի բան:




> Լիոն ջան, ինչքան էլ Նիկոլենք սխալներ գործեն, կարելի է նրանց քննադատել ու վատաբանել* իրենց գործած* սխալների համար: Բայց դրանից օգտվելով արդարացնել նախորդներին? Տենց բան մենակ անասուն ու տականք մարդը կարա անի, քանզի Միհրն էլ մաղադանոսի խուրձը ձեռը բռնած Քարահունիջից իջնի չի կարող արդարացնել նախորդներին:


Յա, լո՞ւրջ - դե գնա, բաց դիսկուրսում Մալյանին ապացուցիր, որ Սաշիկի 50 տոկոսն իրականություն էր: Մալյանն ասումա՝ ասում էի՞ք էդ մասին, տարուց ավել իշխանություն եք՝ ապացուցեք, հիմնավորեք, բայց դաժե 1 օրինակ չունեք ու էդ սաղ՝ ցելի պետական համակարգը ձեռներիդ տակ: Ուրեմն՝ չի եղել տենց բան: Դե խոսա սրա դեմ...

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան, ի՞նչ ասեմ - ցավում եմ, որ չլսելու սովորություն ունես, սակայն դա ևս քո խնդիրն է: Ինքս լսում, շատ ուշադիր լսում եմ ինձ, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքում ես Նիկոլի գործը նաև իմն եմ համարում, բոլոր քննադատողներին՝ բոլոր, առանց բացառության և բնականաբար՝ ինչքան ուժերս հերիքում են: Սա ես համարում եմ առաջնակարգ օգտակարության և կարևորության մի բան:


Ու դու հավատացիր, որ ես քո գրառումը մինչև վերջ չէի՞ կարդացել:

Ահա սա ա մեր տարբերությունը: Լսելը ու լսելիքի նկատմամբ ճիշտ կարծիք ձևավորելը: Դու իմ գրածը կարդացիր (լսեցիր), բայց ասածս չըմբռնեցիր:

----------


## Lion

Հավատացի՝ ուրախ եմ, որ սխալվեցի  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, թշնամուն ճզմելը հեշտ է, սակայն ավելի իմաստուն է... նրան աշխատեցնել քեզ համար, նրանից օգուտ ստանալ: Ես արդեն մատնանշեցի տարբերակը, թե ինչպես նույն այդ "վարձկան"-ը հեզ ու հանգիստ, ուժեղ հսկողության տակ կաշխատի քո ռեժիմի համար:


Եթե գեթ մեկ լիարժեք պատմական օրինակ բերես` կհամաձայնեմ  :Smile: 

Ոնց հասկանում եմ առակներով ավելի լավա ստացվում:

*Առակ Հովվի և գայլերի մասին*

Մի հովիվ կար, որի հոտի վրա անընդհատ գայլեր էին հարձակվում: Հովիվն էլ որոշեց, որ ոչ թե գայլերին սպանի, այլ բռնի և օգտագործի, քանզի գայլերը ոչխարի լավ գիտակն են:
Գայլերին բռնեց, թոկը վզներին կապեց ու ցուցադրաբար ոհմակի առաջնորդին հրացանով սպանեց և մյուս գայերը հասկացան, թե հիմա ով է գլխավորը և թե ում խոսքը պիտի կատարեն: Եվ սկսեց գայլերրին բանեցնել, գլխներին էլ վերակացու իր գամփռներին կարգեց:
Գայլերն իրենց գործի իսկական գիտակն էին` շատ լավ հասկանում էին, թե հոտը որ կողմ քշեն, ինչպես իրար գլխի հավաքեն, ինչպես անդունդից հեռու պահեն:
Բայց գայելրը քնում ու երազում էին այն օրերի մասին, երբ վզներին թոկ չկար, գլխներին էլ ոչ թե գամփռներն ու հովիվն էին, այլ իրենց առաջնորդը, փորներն էլ կուշտ էր:
Ու սկսեցին դավեր նյութել: Ու մի օր էլ մի գամփռին ձորը գլորեցին, մյուսին վարկաբեկեցին` թե ոչխար է կերել, մյուսներին էլ համոզեցին, որ գայլ լինելն ավելի լավ է:
Ու միավորված գայլություն ընդունած գամփռների հետ վրա տվեցին ու խելացի, բայց անհեռատես հովվի վերջը տվեցին:

----------


## Վիշապ

ՈՒրեմն մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ Հակոբ Արշակյանն էր եկել Սիլիկոնային Հովտի մեր օֆիս, ահագին հետաքրքիր քննարկում ունեցանք էստեղի հայկական համայնքով հանդերձ, ու լիքը պոզիտիվ տպավորություն թողեց:
Հենց նոր էլ ՀՀ Ամերիկյան Համալսարանի ուսանողներն էին եկել, ամեն մեկը մի հետաքրքիր ստարտափ ծրագրի հեղինակ, իդեաներով ու էներգիայով լի կյանքի կտորներ:
Ու էս գնալ-գալն ու շփումները վերջին տարվա լավագույն ձեռքբերումներից են, որ «լավ մասնագետ» Խաչատրյան Գագոյի վախտերով անհնար բան էր:
Փոխարենը «լավ մասնագետի» տղերքը ՀՀ հարկատուների հաշվին Վեսթվուդում մուլտիմիլիոնանոց տներ պիտի առնեին ու կայֆավատ լինեին, բա էլ ո՞նց պիտի դրսևորվեր «լավ մասնագետը»:
ՈՒ էս խելացի երեխեքի ֆոնի վրա Լիոնի «լավ մասնագետը», կամ դրա «օգտագործելը» մոտավորապես ոնց որ ասես՝ լամպվի ծիլիվիզռ  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Եթե գեթ մեկ լիարժեք պատմական օրինակ բերես` կհամաձայնեմ 
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ առակներով ավելի լավա ստացվում:


Օրինակներ շատ կան, սկսած հենց նույն ֆրանսիական, վերջացրած բոլշևիկյան հեղափոխությունից, երբ նույն բոլշևիկյան շատ զորավարներ մինչ այդ ցարական բանակի անցյալ ունեցող մարդիկ էին: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր մի դեպք պատմեմ Նապոլեոնի կյանքից.

*Ժորժ Կադուդալ* - Նապոլեոնի անձնական թշնամին, մարդ, որը կազմակերպեց ռոյալիստներին Ֆրանսիայում և անձնական որս սկսեց Բոնապարտի դեմ՝ ուժեղ, խելացի, անչափ խորամանկ՝ հասարակ գյուղացու այդ երկումետրոնոց զավակը ստիպում էր դողղալ ու իրեն ենթարկվել տոհմիկ ազնվականներին, հզոր, խարիզմատիկ, ռոյալիզմի գաղափարներին ֆանատիկորեն նվիրված մի մարդ, որը երդվել էր սպանել "Փոքրիկ կորսիկացուն": Սա մի մարդ էր, որը հզոր մի պայթյուն կազմակերպեց Նապոլեոնի կառքի շարժման ուղղության վրա, երբ սպանվեցին կամ վիրավորվեցին 40 պատահական անցորդներ, իսկ Բոնապարտն էլ փրկվեց միայն այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ, ինչպես ասում են, հարբած կառապանը կառքը վարում էր անսպասելի մեծ արագությամբ:

Եվ այսպես, արդյունքում, *չնայած այս ամենին*, երբ Կադուդալին ի վերջո ձերբակալում են... Նապոլեոնը, հիացած իր այս հակառակորդի անձնական հատկանիշներով, առաջարկում է նրան անցնել իր կողմը և սկզբի համար գնդապետի կոչումով ծառայության անցնել իր բանակում՝ հետո նոր առաջխաղացման հեռանկարով: Արեց, չէ՞, մարդը, չվախեցավ, քանզի, ինքն այնքան ուժեղ էր, որ գերադասում էր ձեռքի տակ աշխատեցնել իրոք տաղանդավոր մարդուն և ստանալ դրանից բխող օգուտները, քան վերջինիս ուղղակի ոչնչացնել:




> ՈՒ էս խելացի երեխեքի ֆոնի վրա Լիոնի «լավ մասնագետը», կամ դրա «օգտագործելը» մոտավորապես ոնց որ ասես՝ լամպվի ծիլիվիզռ


Վիշապ ջան, ցավը տանեմ էդ խելացի էրեխեքի, բայց... իրենք նստած են հեռվում՝ Սիլիկոնյան հովտում, իրենք դեռ հարց է՝ կմասնակցեց Հայաստանի պետականաշինական գործին, թե՞ ոչ, իսկ կոնկրետ, ընթացիկ վարչա-իրավական խնդիրների լուծման հարցով էլ, խնդիրներ,  որոնք հառնում են Նիկոլի առաջ ամեն օր և ամեն ժամ, իրենք ուղղակի անօգուտ են: Այստեղ պետք են խելացի, արագ կողմնորոշվող, կազմակերպչական ունակություններ ունեցող, Հայաստան և մարդկանց լավ ճանաչող, ինֆորմացված կազմակերպողներ, որոնք կկազմակերպեն Նիկոլին վարչա-իրավական համակարգը, արդյունք ցույց կտան, սենց երկաթյա մարդիկ են պետք, ոչ թե, օրինակ, սենտիմենտալ, բայց, որ ավելի վատ է՝ *անտեղի սենտիմենտալ*... թագուհիղազարյաններ: 

Իմ քայլը չէ... մեր քայլը, д... б..., պատմական ֆրազը՝ 6:55-ից...

----------


## Chilly

Կար ժամանակ, որ ակումբում էս կարգի թեմաներում Չուկը, Տրիբունն ու Վիշապն իրար քլնգում էին, թույն գոհարների էինք ականատես լինում, հետաքրքիր հանգրվանների գալիս: Հիմա էս ինչ օրն ենք ընկել, Լիոնը գալիս տուֆտում ա, էդ երեքն էլ դրած միահամուռ Լիոն են քլնգում, իրար մասին մոռացած, тлен, и безисходность (( Էս ինչ արիր մեր ակումբը դու, Լիոն, հետ դառի քո փղերի մոտ

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Երգիրը երգիր չի, *Chilly*  ջան - ավել պակասի համար՝ կներեք  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Մի հատ լավ անեկդոտ հիշեցի։ Ասում ա քել դու իմ փոխարեն խորոված արա, իսկ ես քո փոխարեն սիկտիրս քաշեմ գնամ։
Ասում եմ, որ ամեն մեկս մեր գործով զբաղվենք ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։ Սաղ ազգը համ նախագահ ա, համ վարչապետ համ դատախազ համ դատավոր համ էլ պատգամավոր։ Ախպեր ընտրել եք, որ իրանց փոխարեն դուք մտածեք?))

----------

Varzor (19.06.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

FB-ից։




> Հարգելի ԶԼՄ և ֆեյսբուքահայություն, քանի որ նկատում եմ, որ ինչպես նախորդ տարի, այնպես էլ հիմա հայտնի "տնտեսագետները և/կամ փորձագետները" խոսում են ներդրումների գահավիժման մասին․ հարկ համարեցի տեղադրել որոշ փաստեր, որոնք կարծում եմ կփարատեն գահավիժման մասին պնդումները․․․
> Իմ վերլուծության համար հիմք են հանդիսացել կառավարության որոշումները, որով գերակա ոլորտներում ներկայացված ներդրումային նախագծերի շրջանակներում կազմակերպությունները ստանձնում են պարտավորություններ՝ ներդրումների իրականացման և աշխատատեղերի ստեղծման մասով, որի փոխարեն կառավարությունը ներմուծվող հումքը և սարքավորումը ազատում է մաքսատուրքից, ինչպես նաև մինչև 3 տարի ժամանակով հետաձգում է ԱԱՀ-ի վճարումը։
> 
> Ինչ են ցույց տալիս այդ թվերը՞։ Եթե հիմք ընդունենք կառավարության նիստերի ժամանակ ընդունված որոշումները ներդրումների առումով, ապա 2018թ համապատասխան ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ ակնկալվող ներքին ներդրումները աճել են ավելի քան 7 անգամ, իսկ աշխատատեղերը 4.5 անգամ։
> Գիտեմ, կասեք հնարավոր չէ։) Բայց մի շտապեք, ես կոնկրետ թվեր կնշեմ, որոնց իսկությունը ցանկության դեպքում կարող եք ստուգել․․․
> 
> 1) Եվ ուրեմն ինչ արդյունք ունենք այս մասով 2019թ հունվար-մայիսին՞
> 2019թ հունվար-մայիսին գերակա ոլորտներում կառավարության որոշումների արդյունքում հաստատվել է 25 ծրագիր, ինչի արդյունքում ակնկալվող ներդրումների ծավալը կազմել է 254 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, իսկ ակնկալվելիք աշխատատեղերը 2379:
> Ակնկալվող ներդրումների տեսանկյունից 2019թ հունվար-մայիսին ամենախոշորը/կապիտալատարը եղել է վերականգնվող էներգետիկայի բնագավառում (Էֆարվի Մասրիկ ՓԲԸ՝ 57.9 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար), իսկ ներգրավված աշխատողների տեսանկյունից ամենախոշոր նախագիծը տեքստիլ բնագավառում է (Ալեքս տեքստիլ ՍՊԸ՝ 400 աշխատակից)։ ԿՐԿՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍԱ ՉԻ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ ՆՈՐ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՏԵՂԻ ստեղծում, որը ԿՏԵՍՆԵՔ հենց 2019-ին, այլ նշանակում է աշխատատեղի ստեղծման պարտավորություն նախագծի իրականացման ժամանակահատվածում։
> ...






Բայց դե, «քանի դեռ իմ շրջապահի մարդիկ գործ չունեն, տնտեսության մեջ բան չի փոխվել»։

----------

Chilly (19.06.2019), Lion (19.06.2019), Varzor (19.06.2019), Գաղթական (19.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Օրինակներ շատ կան, սկսած հենց նույն ֆրանսիական, վերջացրած բոլշևիկյան հեղափոխությունից, երբ նույն բոլշևիկյան շատ զորավարներ մինչ այդ ցարական բանակի անցյալ ունեցող մարդիկ էին: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր մի դեպք պատմեմ Նապոլեոնի կյանքից.
> 
> *Ժորժ Կադուդալ* - Նապոլեոնի *անձնական թշնամին*,


Ախր համարժեք օրինակներ չեն։

Ոնց որ առակը չես կարդացել։

Նշվածդ դեպքերում խոսքը չի գնում կոռումպացված, ազգային և պետական գաղափարախոսություն չունեցող, երկիր թալանած մարդկանց մասին։
Նույն ցարական բանակի սպաներին բոլշևիկները կոտըորեցին, աքսորեցին։ Էլ չեմ ասում ՀՀ 1500 սպաներին ոնց վերաբերվեցին։
Խնդիրը ոչ թե նրանում էր որ այդ սպաները բոլորը թալանչի ու ազգադավ էին,  այլ ուղղակի նրանից  վախենում էին որպես թասիբով ու կրթված, կազմակերպված մարդիկ։
Նապոլեոնի դեպքի օրինակում էլ ընդգծել եմ կարևոր հատվածը։ Կարծում եմ մեկնաբանելու կարիք չկա։

Լավ ոնց ասե, որ հասկանալի լինի։ Ցանկացած կառավարությունը, որը փորձել է համագործակցել *հանցագործների* հետ, հետո կան դրանց ձեռքով է գնացել կամ էլ ձեռքները կրակն է ընկել։

Հին արիական ավանդույթներն ի՞նչ են ասում այդ կապակցությամբ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնուց եկած մի սկզբունք կա ժողովրդին կառավարելու՝ հաց և ներկայացում (panem et circenses):
Ով դա լավ ապահովեց, նա էլ կառավարում է։

Ու ոնց որ էս կոնտեքստում նոր իշխանությունները լավ էլ արդյունք են ցույց տալիս։
Շոուներ ու ներկայացումներ՝ որքան ուզեք, որ ոլորտի և ժանրի ուզեք։

Հացի պահով առաջընթացը դեռևս քիչ է, բայց նախորդների հետընթացի հետ համեմատած էդ քիչն ուղղակ ահռելի է, սակայն մենք էլի դուդուկներս առած երգում ենք "քիչ է, լավ չի"․․․
ԻՀԿ հիմա լավ չի միայն այն մարդկանց համար, որոնք հակաօրինական ճանապարհներով էին վաստակում իրենց հացը։ Մյուսների համար եթե չի էլ լավացել, ապա չի էլ վատացել։

----------


## Lion

Լավ, եղբայր, հասկացանք իրար - Բադասյանը նշանակվեց՝ տեսնենք հետո՞ ինչ կլինի...

----------

Varzor (20.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Երևի թե սա է ամենահարմար թեման.

Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ Մոսսադի պես մի գործակալություն էլ մեզ է շատ անհրաժեշտ:

Այ որ մեր հանդեպ ցանկացած ագրեսիվ դրսևորմանն ի պատասխան մի երկու բտ-ու պատուհանից ցած շպրտեն՝ վաղը մյուս օր տասն անգամ կմտածեն՝ հայերին մատով կպնելուց առաջ, ու Խարկովի ՊետՀամալսարանի ուսանող Արթուր Մարտիրոսյանի դեպքի պես հազարավորները կարելի կլինի կանխել:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2019), Lion (19.06.2019), Varzor (20.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, ցավը տանեմ էդ խելացի էրեխեքի, բայց... իրենք նստած են հեռվում՝ Սիլիկոնյան հովտում, իրենք դեռ հարց է՝ կմասնակցեց Հայաստանի պետականաշինական գործին, թե՞ ոչ, իսկ կոնկրետ, ընթացիկ վարչա-իրավական խնդիրների լուծման հարցով էլ, խնդիրներ,  որոնք հառնում են Նիկոլի առաջ ամեն օր և ամեն ժամ, իրենք ուղղակի անօգուտ են: Այստեղ պետք են խելացի, արագ կողմնորոշվող, կազմակերպչական ունակություններ ունեցող, Հայաստան և մարդկանց լավ ճանաչող, ինֆորմացված կազմակերպողներ, որոնք կկազմակերպեն Նիկոլին վարչա-իրավական համակարգը, արդյունք ցույց կտան, սենց երկաթյա մարդիկ են պետք, ոչ թե, օրինակ, սենտիմենտալ, բայց, որ ավելի վատ է՝ *անտեղի սենտիմենտալ*... թագուհիղազարյաններ:


Հեռվում նստած չեն, Հայաստանից ընդամենը այցելում են կապեր ստեղծելու ու փորձի փոխանակման նպատակներով, ու առհասարակ, ներկա Հայաստանի ամենախելացի, արագ կողմնորոշվող, կազմակերպչական ունակություններ ունեցող ռեսոուրսը էս կրթված ջահելությունն է , ու հազար տոկոս խաչատրյան գագոներն ու մնացած նավթալինոտ «լավ մասնագետները» չեն, ու չեն կարող լինել, ուզում ա հազար հատ փիղ գան ու իրենց տուտուզով բոմբ քցեն:

----------

Varzor (20.06.2019), Հայկօ (20.06.2019), Յոհաննես (20.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դա էլ է մոտեցում, չնայած ես այն չեմ կիսում, քանի որ, ինչքան էլ լավ ջահել լինես, պետական կառավարման համակարգում քեզ փորձ է պետք: Կյանքը ցույց կտա, թե որ մեկիս խոսքերն են ինչ նշանակում...

Ի դեպ, պարտադիր է՞ ամեն անգամ դիսկուրսն իջեցնել անձնական խոցման մակարդակի:

Ինչ ոչ մեկը կասկածում է՞, որ, եթե ուզենամ, էս *լիբերաստ-գոմիկական* նամյոկներից ավելի թունդ դեմինիս անձը կտրորեմ: Կասկածողին՝ կասկածեմ: Բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս, չէ՞, քանի որ ոչ միայն հարգում եմ դիմացինիս և ընդունում ֆորումում շփման կանոնները, այլև գտնում եմ, որ ողջ այս խոսակցությունն ինքնին արվում է երկրի համար լավը ցանկանալով, այդ դեպքում անընդունելի է դիմացինի անձին փորձ կատարել խոցելը: Եվ վերջում՝ նման թեմաներում դիմացինի անձը փորձ կատարել խոցելը միայն խոսում է խոցել փորձողի դիրքերի թուլության մասին:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, եղբայր, հասկացանք իրար - Բադասյանը նշանակվեց՝ տեսնենք հետո՞ ինչ կլինի...


Իսկ Բադասյանի մասին ի՞նչ կասես։
Միասին աշխատե՞լ եք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

https://armenpress.am/arm/news/97912...ewsinfo.am_ios

Թովմասյանը խառնվել ա իրար, զգում ա որ վերջը մոտ ա: Էսօր Վահեի երդմնակալությունն ա, ու Վահեն նոր Սահմանադրությամբ ընտրված երկրորդ ՍԴ դատավորն ա դառնում, ու երկուսից տարիքով մեծը։ Այսինքնս ավտոմատ ՍԴ նախագահ: Նիկոլայ Բաղդասարյանը իզուր չի որ կես տարի ա ասում ա, որ ՍԴ-ում հիմա մենակ մի դատավոր ա: 

Ֆանտաստիկ սցենար եմ ասում, բայց պրոցեսների տրամաբանությունն էս ա հուշում:

----------

Chuk (21.06.2019), Varzor (20.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սահամանադրական դատարանի նախագահի լիազորությունները ստանձնում է Վահե Գրիգորյանը․ նա երդվեց խորհրդարանում

Պաժալլիստա  :LOL:  

Փաստորեն տարիքի պահով չի ստանձնում, մյուսի բացակայության պարագայում ա ստանձնում… ու մյուս դատավորը հենց Թովմասյանն ա  :LOL:  




> ։ Այս բոլոր խնդիրներով հանդերձ՝ ՍԴ դատավորի երդումը տալուց, ՍԴ մուտք գործելիս, որպես այս պահի դրությամբ ՍԴ միակ դատավոր, *որովհետեւ մյուս դատավորը բացակայում է այս օրերին*, ես, ստանձնելով ՍԴ նախագահի լիազորությունների եւ պարտականությունների կատարումը, ՍԴ անդամների հետ խնդիրը քննարկելուց հետո նրանց համաձայնությամբ, կամ դրա բացակայության դեպքում ...


Էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ իրավագիտությունից-իրավաբանությունից չհասկացող փաբիստ-դիջեյները կոռուպցիոն հակումներով պրոֆեսիոնալներին հենց իրանց գրած ոչխար սահմանադրությամբ էլ չոքացնում են։  :LOL:

----------

Progart (21.06.2019), Varzor (21.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ Բադասյանի մասին ի՞նչ կասես։
> Միասին աշխատե՞լ եք։


Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, 2 տարի էլ աշխատել ենք միևնույն կառույցում, բարև-բարլուսի մակարդակի մոտիկ ենք եղել, բայց կոռեկտ չեմ համարում կարծիքս այստեղ գրել  :Wink:  Սիրուն չի, էլի...




> Էս էն դեպքն ա, երբ իրավագիտությունից-իրավաբանությունից չհասկացող փաբիստ-դիջեյները կոռուպցիոն հակումներով պրոֆեսիոնալներին հենց իրանց գրած ոչխար սահմանադրությամբ էլ չոքացնում են։


Տապոռով ջարդում են, չեմ կարող ասել՝ լրիվ սխալ, բայց ոչ նաև՝ լրիվ ճիշտ: Ինձ որ մնար, ընդհանրապես նոր սահմանադրությունը իրավաբանորեն անվավեր ճանաչելու գործընթաց կսկսեի կամ, գոնե, կնախապատրաստեի նոր սահմանադրության հանրաքվե: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ գործող սահմանադրությունը գրվել է ոչ թե նույնիսկ մեկ, այլ՝ կոնկրետ, անձի համար, այն թերի, անպետք, սահմանադրական բազում ճգնաժամների բերող փաստաթուղթ է, *դիտավորյալ է այդպես գրվել*, ընդ որում նույն այդ ճգնաժամներից մի քանիսին մենք արդեն ականատես եղանք այս 2 տարում:

----------

Varzor (21.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սահամանադրական դատարանի նախագահի լիազորությունները ստանձնում է Վահե Գրիգորյանը․ նա երդվեց խորհրդարանում
> Պաժալլիստա  
> Փաստորեն տարիքի պահով չի ստանձնում, մյուսի բացակայության պարագայում ա ստանձնում… ու մյուս դատավորը հենց Թովմասյանն ա


Բայց հեչ մտածելու տեղիք չի տալիս, որ ՌԴ դեսպանի հետ հանդիպումից հետո սենց եղավ?
Կարողա քաղաքական ապաստանի հարց էր լուծում?

----------


## Varzor

> Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ, 2 տարի էլ աշխատել ենք միևնույն կառույցում, բարև-բարլուսի մակարդակի մոտիկ ենք եղել, բայց կոռեկտ չեմ համարում կարծիքս այստեղ գրել  Սիրուն չի, էլի...


Արդեն պարզ է, կարող ես չմանրամասնել: Մի առիթով ես էլ եմ առնչվել, կարճատև, բայց բավարար ընդհանուր պատկերացում կազմելու համար  :Think:

----------

Lion (21.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Էս էլ իշխանություններին հակա թևի ջաղացի ջուրը։
Արդեն պարզ է, որ Վահե Գրիգորյանը կոմպետենտ չէ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անկախ նրանից, թե ես ինչքան չեմ սիրում Ջհանգիրյնին, ինքը խելոք բաներ ա ասում ՍԴ/Վահե թեմայով․

----------

Lion (21.06.2019), Mephistopheles (22.06.2019), Varzor (21.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասենք, հեչ սւպեր իրավաբա կամ սահմանադրագետ լինել պետք չի էլի, որ հասկանքն Սահմանադրության էտ քննարկված 213-րդ հոդվածը․ 




> Հոդված 213.	Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամների և նախագահի պաշտոնավարումը
> 
> 
> Մինչև Սահմանադրության 7-րդ գլխի ուժի մեջ մտնելը նշանակված Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահը և անդամները շարունակում են պաշտոնավարել մինչև իրենց լիազորությունների՝ 2005 թվականի փոփոխություններով Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ժամկետի ավարտը: *Սահմանադրության 7-րդ գլխի ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորների թափուր տեղերի համար առաջադրումները կատարում են հաջորդաբար Հանրապետության նախագահը, դատավորների ընդհանուր ժողովը և Կառավարությունը:*


Բոլոր քննադատողները, նշում են 213 հոդվածը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում երկրորդ նախադասությունը նշեն։ Էտ 7-րդ գլուխը արդեն ուժի մեջ ա մտել Արմեն Սարգսյանի պաշտոնավարման օրվանից։ Այսինքն, Վահեն սաղ ճիշտ ա ասել, ՍԴ հիմա լրիվ թափուր ա  :LOL:  Պռոստը հհկ-ն էնքան խառն էր ափալ թափալ Սերժին վարչապետ սարքելով, որ իրանց գրած փնթի սահմանադրության սաղ պահանջները մոռացել էին, բացի վարչապետի ընտրության հոդվածներից։

----------

Lion (21.06.2019), Varzor (21.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Իհարկե փնթի՝ և որ գլխավորն է - այս սահմանադրությունը նախատեսված էր Սերժի համար, իսկ նրա օրոք էլ իրավական այս խուճուչ նրբությունները որևէ նշանակություն չունեին, քանի որ գործում էր մեկի՝ իր, կամքը: Հիմա նա չկա, այդ մեկի կամքը չկա, իսկ արդյունքում էլ չաշխատող անիվներով այս ժամացույցը միանգամից էլ ի հայտ բերեց իր թերությունները: 

Ասել եմ և կասեմ՝ այս սահմանադրությունը պետք է վերացվի, որից հետո պետք է վերադարձ կատարվի կամ հնին կամ մեկ այլ՝ նորին: Սա չգործող մեխանիզմ է՝ լի, ինչպես Ջհանգիրյանը ասեց, բազում և բազում, սրա նման կազուսներով, որոնք, անվերջ սահմանադրական ճգնաժամներ են առաջացնելու:

----------

Varzor (22.06.2019)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Էն ինչ ես ներսից եմ տեսնում, հեչ հուսադրող չի: 
Էդ հեղափուխությունը մենք երազել ենք տարիներ շարունակ: Էն ինչ հիմա կա, իսկ ես ո՛չ Շվերցարիա էի երազում, ո՛չ սպասում էի միանգամից գլոբալ փոփոխությունների, ահավոր ցավոտ է: Ընկերներիս մեծը մասը, ովքեր հուսով էին փոխել մի բան, դուրս են գալիս աշխատանքից: Ներսից գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղավորվել են ու արդեն կոռուպցիայով են զբաղվում, չհաշված հին կոռումպացված կադրերին, որոնց մի նախից մյուս են տանում այլ պաշտոնի: 
Ես, որ փողոցում եմ քնել, հավատացել եմ կողքիս մարդկանց, հիմա տեսնում եմ, թե էդ մարդիկ ոնց են վերածվում նրանց, ում դեմ պայքարում էինք:

----------

Freeman (22.06.2019), Lion (22.06.2019), Varzor (22.06.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկախ նրանից, թե ես ինչքան չեմ սիրում Ջհանգիրյնին, ինքը խելոք բաներ ա ասում ՍԴ/Վահե թեմայով․


ինքը կարա էդ համակարգը մաքրի... ինքը գիտի սրանք ինչից են սարքած...

----------


## Varzor

> ինքը կարա էդ համակարգը մաքրի... ինքը գիտի սրանք ինչից են սարքած...


 Նախ ինքն իրեն պիտի մաքրի, հետո, եթե տակը բան կմնա, նոր մյուսներին  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն ինչ ես ներսից եմ տեսնում, հեչ հուսադրող չի: 
> Էդ հեղափուխությունը մենք երազել ենք տարիներ շարունակ: Էն ինչ հիմա կա, իսկ ես ո՛չ Շվերցարիա էի երազում, ո՛չ սպասում էի միանգամից գլոբալ փոփոխությունների, ահավոր ցավոտ է: Ընկերներիս մեծը մասը, ովքեր հուսով էին փոխել մի բան, դուրս են գալիս աշխատանքից: Ներսից գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղավորվել են ու արդեն կոռուպցիայով են զբաղվում, չհաշված հին կոռումպացված կադրերին, որոնց մի նախից մյուս են տանում այլ պաշտոնի: 
> Ես, որ փողոցում եմ քնել, հավատացել եմ կողքիս մարդկանց, հիմա տեսնում եմ, թե էդ մարդիկ ոնց են վերածվում նրանց, ում դեմ պայքարում էինք:


Եթե քո մոտ ա սենց տպավորություն, էտ ահավոր վատ ա։ Ու խայտառակ հուսալքով կարա լինի։ 

Երեկ էլ մի ընկերոջս հետ եմ խոսում, աում ա իրանց մոտ, Արեշ, հին քուչի խուլիգանները, որ հեղափոխությունից հետո ծակերն էին մտել, էլի նույն ձևի կայֆերի մեջ են, տժիկներ, ճռիկներ, գիշերվա հազարին սալյուտներ, մենթերի հետ պաչ-պռոշտ։ 

Հիմա հարց, որը էտ ընկերոջս էլ եմ տվել․ սաղ ֆեյսբուքներն ու սոցիալական մեդիան տրաքում ա առավոտից իրիկուն ամեն տեսակի տխմարություններով։ Ինչի՞ մարդիկ կննկրետ անուն-ազգանուն-դեպքով չեն բողոքում կոնկրետ կոռուպցիոնեռից։ Ես, հորս արև, թե ձեռիս տեակ հենց հիմա տվյալ լինի, չգնամ ու չդիմեմ իրավապահներին։ Նույնն էլ ասել եմ ընկերոջս․ ամեն տեսակի ոչխար բան նկարում ֆեյսբուք եք քցում, մի հատ էլ մուղամով էտ ճռիկներին նկարեք, համարով բանով, հետը պռոշտի լինող մենթին նկարեք ու քցեք պրյամոյ Նիկոլի ուղիղ եթեր։

----------

Chuk (23.06.2019), Quyr Qery (26.06.2019), Sagittarius (24.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էլ ներսից, դրսից ու խառը տեղերից տեսնում եմ, որ կոռուպցիայի դեմ համակագված պայքարը մանրից նոր թափ ա ստանալու, ու նենց որ պրծում չլինի։ 
Ուրմենս․

- Մինչև սեպտեմբեր պիտի հակակոռուպցիոն միասնական մարմին ստեղծելու օրենքը մտնի ԱԺ, որ էս չմո վիճակը վերանա, ԱԺ, ԱԱԾ, ՔԿ, ՀՔԾ, ՊԵԿ ... չես իմանում ով ինչ ա անում: Ու սա լուրջ մարմին ա լինելու, ու ենթադրում եմ հավաքելու են զրոյից ջահելներ… 

- Հունիս-հուլիսին պիտի օրենսդրությունն ընդունվի, որ բիզնեսների վերջնական սեփականատերերը (beneficial ownership information) պիտի պարտադիր բացահայտվեն, ու սկսելու են հանքարդյունաբերությունից, ենթադրում եմ հետո բանկեր, ԶԼՄ-ներ, և այլն:

- Հունիս-հուլիսին հակակոռուպցիոն հանձնաժողովը պիտի ձևավորվի ու փոխարինի էս անիմաստ Էթիկայի Հանձնաժողովին, որը մենակ դեկլառացիաներ ա հավաքում, վարչական վարույթ ա սկսում ուշացնելու համար, ու վերջ;

- Մինչև տարվավերջ ՔրՕր-ում փոփոխություններ են լինլու, որով լիքը բան ա փոխվելու, բայց ամենակարևորը, կոռուցիոն ու տնտեսական հանցագործությունների էսօրվա երեք տարվա (?) վաղեմության ժամկետը հանվելու ա։ Ու վաղեմության ժամկետի հաշվարկը սկսվեկու հանցագործությունը բավահայտվելու պահից ու ավարտվելույա դատական ակտով։ Ոչ թե ոնց որ հիմայա, վաղեմության ժամկետի հաշվարկը սկսվում ա հանցագործության պահից ու ավարտվում ա ժամկետով, խոսքի երեք տարուց, ու կարաս կայֆավատ լինես, թե էտ ընթացքում չեն բռնել ու դատական ակտ չի եղել։ 

Էս ամեն ինչին եթե գումարենք ԲԴԽ կազմի լրիվ փոփոխությունը, վեթինթգի սկսելը, ՍԴ-ի հետ կատարվող կայֆերը, ահագին լուրջ ու հետաքրքիր, հա, նաև համակագային, պրոցեսներ են լինելու։

----------

Chuk (23.06.2019), Varzor (23.06.2019), Արշակ (25.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՍԴ-ի հետ կապված էլ էսօր Պարգև Օհանյանը ահագին հետաքիքիր բացատրություն ա տվել։

Մարդը ասում ա, որ եթե Թովմասյանին պաշտանողները ճիշտ են, ուրեմն Թովմասյանը, որ 2005 թվի սահմանադրությունով ա ընտրվել ու մինչև թոծակի գնալը պիտի նախագահի, ավելի երկար ա պոստի մնալու, քան 2015-ի սահմանադրությամբ ընտրված Վահեն, որը պիտի 12 տարի դատավոր լինի ու հետո գնա տուն։ Քյասար, Թովմասյանի վրա մինչև իրա կյանքի վերջը էս թազա սահմանադրությունը չի ազդելու։ 

Այ սենց մազալու ու հետաքրքիր բաներ, որ մտքներովս էլ չէր անցնի։

----------

Chuk (23.06.2019), Mephistopheles (22.06.2019), Varzor (23.06.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախ ինքն իրեն պիտի մաքրի, հետո, եթե տակը բան կմնա, նոր մյուսներին


ինքը մաքուր ա..., եթե մաքուր չի` բռնեք..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինքը մաքուր ա..., եթե մաքուր չի` բռնեք..


Ջհանգիրյանը որ մաքուր ա, ոչ էլ կեղտոտ ա, մարդակեր ա  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.06.2019), Varzor (23.06.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ջհանգիրյանը որ մաքուր ա, ոչ էլ կեղտոտ ա, մարդակեր ա


Խնդիր չունեմ... 2008-ից էս կոմ մարդ չի կերել... շատերը կարային իրա պես թողնեին համակարգն ու դուրս գային, բայց չեն արել... մնացածն ինչ ուզես կարաս ասես

----------


## Varzor

> ինքը մաքուր ա..., եթե մաքուր չի` բռնեք..


Իմ լեքսուսին չի` ուզում են բռնեն, ուզում են բաց թողեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն ինչ ես ներսից եմ տեսնում, հեչ հուսադրող չի: 
> Էդ հեղափուխությունը մենք երազել ենք տարիներ շարունակ: Էն ինչ հիմա կա, իսկ ես ո՛չ Շվերցարիա էի երազում, ո՛չ սպասում էի միանգամից գլոբալ փոփոխությունների, ահավոր ցավոտ է: Ընկերներիս մեծը մասը, ովքեր հուսով էին փոխել մի բան, դուրս են գալիս աշխատանքից: Ներսից գիտեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր տեղավորվել են ու արդեն կոռուպցիայով են զբաղվում, չհաշված հին կոռումպացված կադրերին, որոնց մի նախից մյուս են տանում այլ պաշտոնի: 
> Ես, որ փողոցում եմ քնել, հավատացել եմ կողքիս մարդկանց, հիմա տեսնում եմ, թե էդ մարդիկ ոնց են վերածվում նրանց, ում դեմ պայքարում էինք:


Քեռի ջան, մի տխրվի... պետք չէր սպասել որ հաջորդ օրը սաղ դզվելու ա... երբ որ 25 տարի երկիրն աղավաղվում ու պղծվում ա, դա մի տարում չի ուղղվելու, որովհետև ինչ որ տեղ նաև մեր հոգեբանությունն ա պղծվել էն ձևով որ մենք նույնիսկ չենք նկատում... նոր նոր մեջտեղ ա գալիս... էսի երկար ճամփա ա բոյց առաջին քայլերն անում ենք... տականքն էդքան շատ չի բայց ձեռները շատ փող կա...

Նիկոլն էլ իմ սիրած քաղգործիչը չի, բայց ես էսօր գտնում ոմ որ ամեն ինչ պետք ա արվի որ չձախողի... ուրիշ վարյանտ չկա... հետ գնալու տեղ չկա...

----------

Quyr Qery (26.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Արշակ (25.06.2019), Տրիբուն (25.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ջավախահայությանը կոչով դիմելու գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց մի քիչ դեգենեռատ ձևով իրականացված՝ Սասնա Ծռերի կողմից:

Ըստ իս՝ պաշտոնական Երևանն էլ պիտի ժամ առաջ կոչով դիմի հայության էդ հատվածին:
Տեքստը կարևոր չի, ինչ-որ նեյտրալ բան՝ երկու կողմերի հանդեպ էլ զսպվածություն ու հարգալից վերաբերմունք պահպանել շարունակելու կարգի:

Էստեղ կարևորը ցույց տալն ա, որ Ջավախքում Երևանից կոչերն ավելի լավ են լսվում, քան Թիֆլիսից:

----------

Varzor (26.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Բանակում մի իմաստուն, մի քիչ տարիքով, հավեսի կապիտան ունեինք՝ Հովսեփյան ազգանունով, կարգին մարդ էր - էրնեկ կարդար էս գրածս...

Ահա ուրեմն, մի անգամ ես՝ սերժանտս, ինքը՝ կապիտանը, և շատ խոսուն, բայց ստեղ գրելու ոչ ենթակա մականունով մի 18-ամյա քյավառցի շարքային որոշեցինք էն թափանցիկ սկոտչով զորանոցի աթոռներից մեկը ամրացնել: Կանգնեցինք, ես աթոռը բռնեցի, կապիտանս սկոտչից մի կտոր հանեց, տվեց սկոտչը քյավառցուն, ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ընդգծեց՝ պոչը չկորցնես, որից հետո արդեն կտրած կտորով սկսեց ամրացնել աթոռի թուլացած մասը: Վերջացնելով գործը՝ Հովսեփյանս դարձավ քյավառցուն, թե՝ բեր մի հատ էլ կպցնենք, քյավառցիս, ոնց և սպասելի էր... սկոտչի ծերը կորցրել էր - պարզա, չէ՞, դրանից հետո պտի նորից սկոտչի ծերը գտնեինք... Կենցաղային իրավիճակ էր, բայց կյանքում չեմ մոռանա որոշակիորեն փիլիսոփայական մտածողություն ունեցող և իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Հովսեփյանի խոսքերը.

- Արա, վաղը կարողա իրար հետ կռիվ գնանք, եսիմ ինչ հանձնարարություն տամ քեզ, որից կյանքեր կախված կլինեն, ո՞նց ես քեզ վստահեմ, սկոտչի ծերը չկարացար ուշադիր լինեիր, որ... չկորեր:

Անցել է արդեն 15 տարի, բայց ես միշտ հիշում ես այս պատմությունը, որպես կյանքի հետաքրքիր մի դաս: Ու էսօր էլի հիշեցի, թե բա... ԵԽԽՎ-ում ՌԴ պատվիրակության վերադարձի վերաբերյալ քվեարկելիս կնոպկեն շփոթել եմ...

Մամաաան գըմփա, արա - ասենք երկրի համար կարևորագույն նշանակություն ունեցող արտաքին-քաղաքական հարց ու սենց..., բա հմի, ոնց կասեր Հովսեփյանս, մենք ո՞նց ձեզ կյանքեր վստահենք, հը?!

----------

Freeman (25.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Գաղթական (25.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բանակում մի իմաստուն, մի քիչ տարիքով, հավեսի կապիտան ունեինք՝ Հովսեփյան ազգանունով, կարգին մարդ էր - էրնեկ կարդար էս գրածս...
> 
> Ահա ուրեմն, մի անգամ ես՝ սերժանտս, ինքը՝ կապիտանը, և շատ խոսուն, բայց ստեղ գրելու ոչ ենթակա մականունով մի 18-ամյա քյավառցի շարքային որոշեցինք էն թափանցիկ սկոտչով զորանոցի աթոռներից մեկը ամրացնել: Կանգնեցինք, ես աթոռը բռնեցի, կապիտանս սկոտչից մի կտոր հանեց, տվեց սկոտչը քյավառցուն, ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ընդգծեց՝ պոչը չկորցնես, որից հետո արդեն կտրած կտորով սկսեց ամրացնել աթոռի թուլացած մասը: Վերջացնելով գործը՝ Հովսեփյանս դարձավ քյավառցուն, թե՝ բեր մի հատ էլ կպցնենք, քյավառցիս, ոնց և սպասելի էր... սկոտչի ծերը կորցրել էր - պարզա, չէ՞, դրանից հետո պտի նորից սկոտչի ծերը գտնեինք... Կենցաղային իրավիճակ էր, բայց կյանքում չեմ մոռանա որոշակիորեն փիլիսոփայական մտածողություն ունեցող և իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Հովսեփյանի խոսքերը.
> 
> - Արա, վաղը կարողա իրար հետ կռիվ գնանք, եսիմ ինչ հանձնարարություն տամ քեզ, որից կյանքեր կախված կլինեն, ո՞նց ես քեզ վստահեմ, սկոտչի ծերը չկարացար ուշադիր լինեիր, որ... չկորեր:
> 
> Անցել է արդեն 15 տարի, բայց ես միշտ հիշում ես այս պատմությունը, որպես կյանքի հետաքրքիր մի դաս: Ու էսօր էլի հիշեցի, թե բա... ԵԽԽՎ-ում ՌԴ պատվիրակության վերադարձի վերաբերյալ քվեարկելիս կնոպկեն շփոթել եմ...
> 
> Մամաաան գըմփա, արա - ասենք երկրի համար կարևորագույն նշանակություն ունեցող արտաքին-քաղաքական հարց ու սենց..., բա հմի, ոնց կասեր Հովսեփյանս, մենք ո՞նց ձեզ կյանքեր վստահենք, հը?!


Մաման ծաղկաման ՃՃ
Ինքը համ էլ ՀՀ ԱԺ արտաքին հարաբերությունների մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահն ա:

Արմքոմեդին էլ վիզ դրած ման էր գալիս, թե էն ով ա կամ Չակ Նորիսի օգտին քվեարկում, կամ էլ՝ անվավեր...

----------

Varzor (26.06.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բանակում մի իմաստուն, մի քիչ տարիքով, հավեսի կապիտան ունեինք՝ Հովսեփյան ազգանունով, կարգին մարդ էր - էրնեկ կարդար էս գրածս...
> 
> Ահա ուրեմն, մի անգամ ես՝ սերժանտս, ինքը՝ կապիտանը, և շատ խոսուն, բայց ստեղ գրելու ոչ ենթակա մականունով մի 18-ամյա քյավառցի շարքային որոշեցինք էն թափանցիկ սկոտչով զորանոցի աթոռներից մեկը ամրացնել: Կանգնեցինք, ես աթոռը բռնեցի, կապիտանս սկոտչից մի կտոր հանեց, տվեց սկոտչը քյավառցուն, ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ընդգծեց՝ պոչը չկորցնես, որից հետո արդեն կտրած կտորով սկսեց ամրացնել աթոռի թուլացած մասը: Վերջացնելով գործը՝ Հովսեփյանս դարձավ քյավառցուն, թե՝ բեր մի հատ էլ կպցնենք, քյավառցիս, ոնց և սպասելի էր... սկոտչի ծերը կորցրել էր - պարզա, չէ՞, դրանից հետո պտի նորից սկոտչի ծերը գտնեինք... Կենցաղային իրավիճակ էր, բայց կյանքում չեմ մոռանա որոշակիորեն փիլիսոփայական մտածողություն ունեցող և իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Հովսեփյանի խոսքերը.
> 
> - Արա, վաղը կարողա իրար հետ կռիվ գնանք, եսիմ ինչ հանձնարարություն տամ քեզ, որից կյանքեր կախված կլինեն, ո՞նց ես քեզ վստահեմ, սկոտչի ծերը չկարացար ուշադիր լինեիր, որ... չկորեր:
> 
> Անցել է արդեն 15 տարի, բայց ես միշտ հիշում ես այս պատմությունը, որպես կյանքի հետաքրքիր մի դաս: Ու էսօր էլի հիշեցի, թե բա... ԵԽԽՎ-ում ՌԴ պատվիրակության վերադարձի վերաբերյալ քվեարկելիս կնոպկեն շփոթել եմ...
> 
> Մամաաան գըմփա, արա - ասենք երկրի համար կարևորագույն նշանակություն ունեցող արտաքին-քաղաքական հարց ու սենց..., բա հմի, ոնց կասեր Հովսեփյանս, մենք ո՞նց ձեզ կյանքեր վստահենք, հը?!


 Ես հույս ունեմ չի շփոթել  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (26.06.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այնուհանդերձ կրկնեմ՝ թիմից դժգոհ ենք իրենց կիսատ-պռատ, չհամակարգված, թերի աշխատանքի համար: Ու նաև ասեմ՝ որպես պրոֆեսիոնալներ, այո, նախորդ թիմում համապատասխան պաշտոնների ավելի լավ թեկնածուներ կային: *Օրինակ, Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը, որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ, իր թիմի հետ միասին հաստատ ավելի լավն էր ներկայիս իր "համարժեքից": Նույնը՝ Գասպարյան-Օսիպյան, Վիգեն Սարգսյան-Էդուարդ Աղաջանյան, Զեյնալյան-Հարությունյան/Հովհաննիսյան, Հարությունյան-Աշոտյան և այլն*՝ սա դեռ տեղակալների մակարդակը չհաշված, որտեղ ավելի տխուր վիճակ է...


Պիզդե՜ց‎‎… Խաչատրյան։ Գագոն։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ։

----------

Life (26.06.2019), Quyr Qery (26.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Աթեիստ (25.06.2019), Արշակ (25.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Պիզդե՜ց‎‎… Խաչատրյան։ Գագոն։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ։


Պրոֆեսիոնալա, ապեր, հավատա - ոտից գլուխ գիտի հարկային համակարգը՝ հատկապես հարկային վարչարարությունը: Ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ ես չասացի՝ չկոռումպացված պաշտոնյա, ես ասացի՝ *իր գործի գիտակ*: Նույն կերպ նաև, ասենք, 90-ականների հայտնի կիլլերներ *Սաշա Մակեդոնացին* կամ * Լեխա Զինվորը* առաջնակարգ հրաձիգներ էին՝ չդադարելով լինել ամենավտանգավոր և սառնասիրտ հանցագործներ:




> Ես հույս ունեմ չի շփոթել


Ինքն ասում է՝ շփոթել եմ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պրոֆեսիոնալա, ապեր, հավատա - ոտից գլուխ գիտի հարկային համակարգը՝ հատկապես հարկային վարչարարությունը: Ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ ես չասացի՝ չկոռումպացված պաշտոնյա, ես ասացի՝ *իր գործի գիտակ*: Նույն կերպ նաև, ասենք, 90-ականների հայտնի կիլլերներ *Սաշա Մակեդոնացին* կամ * Լեխա Զինվորը* առաջնակարգ հրաձիգներ էին՝ չդադարելով լինել ամենավտանգավոր և սառնասիրտ հանցագործներ:


Լիոն ջան, միգուցե դու պրոֆեսիոնալ բառը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև ես հասկանում, բայց որևէ ոլորտում պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը ենթադրում է ոչ միայն այդ ոլորտի ակտերին լավ տիրապետում, այլ նաև ոլորտի մասնագիտական էթիկայի անթերի պահպանում։ Ու լավ ա, որ կիլլերների հետ ես համեմատում, որտև Խաչատրյան Գագոն եթե մի բանում պրոֆեսսիոնալ էր, դա երկրի թալանն էր... ու պրոֆեսսիոնալ էլ չէ, է, հանճար էր՝ գիգանտ (իզուր չէին ասում՝ Մոցարտ Գագո  :LOL: )... խոսքի ինչ կարգի հանճար պիտի լինես, որ ՊԵԿ-ի նախագահ լինելով երկիր ներմուծվող ՀԴՄ-ների մենաշնորհային բիզնեսը քոնը լինի. բլյած, մտքի ֆայմի գործակից եմ է ասել...

Ու նաև գիտես խի՞ ա կոռումպացված (ուղղաձիգ) կառավարումը շատ ավելի հեշտ իրականացվում, քան իրապես պրոֆեսսիոնալը... որտև սաղ ենթականերիդ քաքերը ոտից գլուխ գիտես, ու բոլորն ամորձիներից կախված են սխեմաներիդ մեջ։ Իսկ արտաքինից նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, թե կուռ կառավարման ուղղաձիգ է կառուցվել՝ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, բան։

----------

Life (26.06.2019), Progart (26.06.2019), Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Աթեիստ (26.06.2019), Տրիբուն (26.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հա, ապեր, էդա - ինձ համար իրոք պրոֆեսիոնալը պրոֆեսիոնալ է՝ մի մարդ, որը լուծում է իր առջև դրած խնդիրները՝ առանց էթիկայի նման մանր բաների վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու...

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Քեռի ջան, մի տխրվի... պետք չէր սպասել որ հաջորդ օրը սաղ դզվելու ա... երբ որ 25 տարի երկիրն աղավաղվում ու պղծվում ա, դա մի տարում չի ուղղվելու, որովհետև ինչ որ տեղ նաև մեր հոգեբանությունն ա պղծվել էն ձևով որ մենք նույնիսկ չենք նկատում... նոր նոր մեջտեղ ա գալիս... էսի երկար ճամփա ա բոյց առաջին քայլերն անում ենք... տականքն էդքան շատ չի բայց ձեռները շատ փող կա...
> 
> Նիկոլն էլ իմ սիրած քաղգործիչը չի, բայց ես էսօր գտնում ոմ որ ամեն ինչ պետք ա արվի որ չձախողի... ուրիշ վարյանտ չկա... հետ գնալու տեղ չկա...


Տրիբուն, Մեֆ:  :Kiss: 
Հա, խնդիրն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ մեզ մոտ հոգեբանությունն է փչացած, ու էնքան դժվար է հետ կանգնել հին ու բարի կոռումպացված սովորություններից: Երբ-որ Նիկոլի քթի տակ է էդ սաղ կատարվում, ու ինքը յա չի հասկանում, յա ձեռ չի տալիս հասկանալը: Ասենք իրենց թիմի պատգամավորն ինձ ասում է, դե որ խորանում ենք կոռպցիան վերացնելը նենց չի էս երկրին օգուտ կտա, երբ-որ իրենցից շատերը նվերներ են ընդունում թաղի խուժանից կամ բիզնեսմեններից ու չեն հասկանում, որ էդ էլ ա կոռուպցիա, երբ-որ ոչ մի նախարարությունում ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, որտև աշխատելու ձև չգիտեն ու սովորեցնող էլ չունեն, երբ-որ երկու պատգամավոր մեկը մի ընկերության շահն ա պաշտպանում, մեկն էլ՝ մյուսինը ու հետո գնում կլորիկ գումար են ուզում էդ արածի համար:
Մենք գործ տվող ազգ չենք, մեզ կոռուպցիան լրիվ ձեռք ա տալիս՝ լինի սերժը, թե նիկոլը:

----------

Lion (26.06.2019), Mephistopheles (26.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Տրիբուն (26.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նվեր տալու հին ու բարի սովորությունը..
Նվեր ընդունելն էլ ա մարդկային..

«Ժամանակ ա պետք, որ բոլորը փոխվեն» ծեծված արտահայտությունն անհամբերությամբ մի կողմ դնենք:
Մեր մենթալիտետի մեջ կա «լավության տակից դուրս գալ»-ու գաղափարը, ինչն էդքան էլ վատ չի, մարդկային ա, լավ ա:

Ասեմ, որ դաժը էս «քաղաքակրթության պիկ» Եվրոպայում էլ մի անգամ չի եղել, որ իմ գործը ստացվել ա, տարել պաշտոնակատարին նվեր եմ տվել ու ընդունվել ա:
Մարդկային ա, լավ ա..

Վատն ու կոռուպցիան էն ա, երբ էդ նվերը նախօրոք ա վերցվում ու ավելի վատ ա, երբ նվեր բերելու պայման ա դրվում ու դրա չափ սահմանվում:
Իսկ առանձնապես հոռի ա, երբ նվերի դիմաց քո գործն առաջ բրդելու համար օրենք ու կանոնադրություն ա շրջանցվում:

Թե չէ՝ երբ ամեն ինչ օրինական ու ճիշտ ա եղել, վերջում էլ տարել մերսի ես ասել՝ հո աշխարհը շուռ չեկա՞վ..
Ըստ իս՝ էլի...

----------


## Lion

Պետք է համակարգ լինի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ թողնվի պաշտոնյայի ազնվության վրա...

----------

Varzor (26.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ամեն ինչ պետք էլ չի պաշտոնյայի ազնվության վրա թողնել:

Բայց և նկատած խախտման ու չարաշահման մասին համապատասխան մարմիններին հայտնել ա պետք՝ ֆբ-ում անանուն ստատուս գրելուց ու սուրճի բաժակի շուրջ աշխարհիս բարքերից փիլիսոփայելուց զատ  :Smile:

----------

Lion (26.06.2019), Sagittarius (26.06.2019), Varzor (26.06.2019), Արշակ (27.06.2019), Տրիբուն (26.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Պիզդե՜ց‎‎… Խաչատրյան։ Գագոն։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ։


Բա նոր ես իմանու՞մ։
Պրոֆեսիոնալա՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ թալանչի  :Bad:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեր մենթալիտետի մեջ կա «լավության տակից դուրս գալ»-ու գաղափարը, ինչն էդքան էլ վատ չի, մարդկային ա, լավ ա:


Այստեղ մի նրբություն կա․ երբ մարդ կատարում է իր աշխատանքը, դա լավություն չէ, այլ պարտավորություն, պարտականություն, պատասխանատվության զգացում, արհեստավարժություն (չեմ ուզում գրել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ՝ հնարավոր է ճիշտ չընկալվի  :Wink:  )

Լավություն անելը պետական և համակարգային դաշտում լղոզված և ԻՀԿ անընդունելի երևույթ է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այստեղ մի նրբություն կա․ երբ մարդ կատարում է իր աշխատանքը, դա լավություն չէ, այլ պարտավորություն, պարտականություն, պատասխանատվության զգացում, արհեստավարժություն (չեմ ուզում գրել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ՝ հնարավոր է ճիշտ չընկալվի  )
> 
> Լավություն անելը պետական և համակարգային դաշտում լղոզված և ԻՀԿ անընդունելի երևույթ է։


Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես, բայց դիցուք դու պատգամավոր ես, ես էլ՝ գործարար:

Ինձ անհրաժեշտ են ավելի առողջ օրենքներ՝ իմ մասնագիտական գործունեությունն ավելի արդյունավետ ծավալելու համար:
Գալիս եմ քեզ մոտ, ասում եմ՝ հարգելիս, կառաջարկե՞ս մի էս կարգի օրինագիծ, որ համ ինձ լավ լինի, համ բոլորին:

Դու առաջարկում ես, ես էլ վերջում գալիս քեզ մերսի եմ ասում:

Հարց.
Եթե մերսիս ընդունես՝ կոռուպցիոներ ե՞ս:

Հ.Գ. Օրինակս վերացական է ու չի ենթադրում քո հետ նախապես պայման կապելը, իբր դու իմ գործն առաջ բրդի, ես էլ լավությանդ տակից դուրս կգամ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ես, բայց դիցուք դու պատգամավոր ես, ես էլ՝ գործարար:
> 
> Ինձ անհրաժեշտ են ավելի առողջ օրենքներ՝ իմ մասնագիտական գործունեությունն ավելի արդյունավետ ծավալելու համար:
> Գալիս եմ քեզ մոտ, ասում եմ՝ հարգելիս, կառաջարկե՞ս մի էս կարգի օրինագիծ, որ համ ինձ լավ լինի, համ բոլորին:
> 
> Դու առաջարկում ես, ես էլ վերջում գալիս քեզ մերսի եմ ասում:
> 
> Հարց.
> Եթե մերսիս ընդունես՝ կոռուպցիոներ ե՞ս:
> ...


Գրածդ հասկանում եմ այսպես․
Պետական պաշտոնյան՝ ԱԺ պատգամավորը, լսում է գործարարի առաջարկը և այն հնչեցնում է ԱԺ-ում, որից հետո ուսումնասիրում և օրինագիծ են կազմում։
ԱԺ-ն քննարկում և ընդունում է այդ օրինագիծը։ Արդյունքում շահում է թե այդ գործարարը և թե այլ գործարարներ, պետության և հանրության շահն էլ առնվազն չի տուժում։

Եթե դրանից հետո գործարարը "մերսի" է ասում նյութական տեսքով, ապա նա էդքան էլ խելացի չի, քանի որ օրենքն ընդունողն այդ պատգամավորը չի։ Համ էլ հանցագործ է՝ կաշառք է տալիս։

Պատգամավորը կատարել է իր աշխատանքը՝ ԱԺ-ում ներկայացրել է հանրության որոշակի հատվածի խնդիրը, լուծման տարբերակը։ Դրա համար նրան պիտի կաշառք տրվի՞։
Մեր սիրած քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում վաղուց գտել են օրինական կաշառք տալու ձևերը։ Օրինակներ բերեմ․
Այդ գործարարը կարող է մասնակցել պատգամավորի հաջորդ ընտրությունների ֆինանսավորմանը և աջակցությանը։
Կարող է այդ պատգամավորին հրավիրել իր հետ Մալդիվյան կղզիներ հանգստանալու։
Հրավիրել իր հիմնարկություն, որտեղ նույնիսկ աշխատակիցների կողմից կարող է հրապարակայնորեն նվեր տրամադրել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գրածդ հասկանում եմ այսպես․
> Պետական պաշտոնյան՝ ԱԺ պատգամավորը, լսում է գործարարի առաջարկը և այն հնչեցնում է ԱԺ-ում, որից հետո ուսումնասիրում և օրինագիծ են կազմում։
> ԱԺ-ն քննարկում և ընդունում է այդ օրինագիծը։ Արդյունքում շահում է թե այդ գործարարը և թե այլ գործարարներ, պետության և հանրության շահն էլ առնվազն չի տուժում։
> 
> Եթե դրանից հետո գործարարը "մերսի" է ասում նյութական տեսքով, ապա նա էդքան էլ խելացի չի, քանի որ օրենքն ընդունողն այդ պատգամավորը չի։ Համ էլ հանցագործ է՝ կաշառք է տալիս։
> 
> Պատգամավորը կատարել է իր աշխատանքը՝ ԱԺ-ում ներկայացրել է հանրության որոշակի հատվածի խնդիրը, լուծման տարբերակը։ Դրա համար նրան պիտի կաշառք տրվի՞։
> Մեր սիրած քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում վաղուց գտել են օրինական կաշառք տալու ձևերը։ Օրինակներ բերեմ․
> Այդ գործարարը կարող է մասնակցել պատգամավորի հաջորդ ընտրությունների ֆինանսավորմանը և աջակցությանը։
> ...


Քյասար եթե ես ու դու ենք միայն մասնակցում նվերի հանձնման ու ընդունման արարողությանը, ուրեմն դու կաշառակեր ես, ես էլ՝ հանցագործ:

Իսկ եթե քեզ հրավիրեմ մալդիվյան իմ առանձնատուն ու աշխատողներիս ներկայությամբ քեզ նվեր տամ ու դու ընդունես, ուրեմն սաղ օքեյ ա՞...

----------


## Varzor

> Քյասար եթե ես ու դու ենք միայն մասնակցում նվերի հանձնման ու ընդունման արարողությանը, ուրեմն դու կաշառակեր ես, ես էլ՝ հանցագործ:
> 
> Իսկ եթե քեզ հրավիրեմ մալդիվյան իմ առանձնատուն ու աշխատողներիս ներկայությամբ քեզ նվեր տամ ու դու ընդունես, ուրեմն սաղ օքեյ ա՞...


Դե փաստացի այդպես է, բայց զուտ տրամաբանորեն՝ կաշառքը կաշառք է մնում։
Մի օրինակ կյանքից բերեմ։

Մի անգամ, հայկական սովորության համաձայն, մի եվրոպացի պաշտոնյայի "շնորհակալություն" եմ հայտնում՝ մեկ տուփ կոնֆետ և կոնյակ։
Չէր վերցնում, բարկացավ, խառնվեց իրար, քիչ մնաց կաբինետից դուրս հրավիրեր, թե "սա կոռուպցիա է ․․․"։ Բայց ինձ արդեն լավ "հրահանգավորել" էին։ Կոնֆետի տուփը բացեցի, մեկ հատ կերա, բացեցի կոնյակի շիշը, լցրեցի բաժակները (հետս տարել էի  :LOL: ) և ասացի "խնդրեմ, հյուրասիրվեք": Հանգիստ ժպտած, կոնֆետից օգտվեց, հրավիրեց օգտվելու այլ կոլեգաների, թե "ժողովուրդ լավ կոնֆետ կա՝ եկեք ուտենք"։ Կոնյակի պահով բնականաբար ասեց, որ "աշխատավայրում չեն խմում, բայց կպահեն որևէ հարմար առիթի համար"։
Ու այսպeս կոռուպցիան օրինականացավ  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (26.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե փաստացի այդպես է, բայց զուտ տրամաբանորեն՝ կաշառքը կաշառք է մնում։
> Մի օրինակ կյանքից բերեմ։
> 
> Մի անգամ, հայկական սովորության համաձայն, մի եվրոպացի պաշտոնյայի "շնորհակալություն" եմ հայտնում՝ մեկ տուփ կոնֆետ և կոնյակ։
> Չէր վերցնում, բարկացավ, խառնվեց իրար, քիչ մնաց կաբինետից դուրս հրավիրեր, թե "սա կոռուպցիա է ․․․"։ Բայց ինձ արդեն լավ "հրահանգավորել" էին։ Կոնֆետի տուփը բացեցի, մեկ հատ կերա, բացեցի կոնյակի շիշը, լցրեցի բաժակները (հետս տարել էի ) և ասացի "խնդրեմ, հյուրասիրվեք": Հանգիստ ժպտած, կոնֆետից օգտվեց, հրավիրեց օգտվելու այլ կոլեգաների, թե "ժողովուրդ լավ կոնֆետ կա՝ եկեք ուտենք"։ Կոնյակի պահով բնականաբար ասեց, որ "աշխատավայրում չեն խմում, բայց կպահեն որևէ հարմար առիթի համար"։
> Ու այսպeս կոռուպցիան օրինականացավ


Բարի:

Հարցիս պատասխանելու համար՝ Մերսի:
Մի հատ էլ Մերսի գրածիդ տակ եմ դնում՝ նենց, որ բոլորը տեսնեն  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (26.06.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, ապեր, էդա - ինձ համար իրոք պրոֆեսիոնալը պրոֆեսիոնալ է՝ մի մարդ, որը լուծում է իր առջև դրած խնդիրները՝ առանց էթիկայի նման մանր բաների վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու...


լավ, մի հատ էլ փորձենք... արի կիլլերներին մի պահ հանգիստ թողնենք ու նայենք բեռնատար փոխադրողներին, ում առջև դրված խնդիրը կլիենտի բեռների տեղափոխումն է Ա կետից Բ կետ։ Հիմա գցենք մեկը բեռնատարություն ա անում, ու բոլոր կլիենտների Ա ու Բ կետերի տեղը գիտի, Ա-ից Բ հասնելու ճանապարհն էլ անգիր կասի, որ գիշերվա հազարին քնից հանես, դե կամազն էլ վեշնի պլպլում ա, մի հատ փոշու հատիկ վրան չկա, բայց... Ա-ից Բ փոխադրելուց բոլոր բեռների 40% հօդս ա ցնդում։ Որ կողքից նայես, հաստատ կասես՝ էս ի՜նչ շնորքով փոխադրող ա, սաղ չյոտկի, իր բնագավառի գել ա։ Բայց իր առջև դրած խնդիրը լուծե՞լ ա ու դու սրան կասես պրոֆեսիոնալ փոխադրո՞ղ ա։ Թարսի պես էլ, ՊԵԿ-ի գործառույթները շատ ավելի շատ բեռնատար փոխադրության են մոտիկ, քան մարդ սպանելուն՝ լինի ռազմապաշտպանողական նպատակով, թե կիլլերության։ Ու դու հիմա եկել ասում ես, որ բեռ գողացողը պրոֆեսիոնալ էր, որտև ճանապարհները լավ գիտեր, տակի կամազն էլ պլպլում էր, իսկ էս նորերը ճամփեքի համար քարտեզ են բացում, տակի մաշնեքի վրա էլ տեղ-տեղ ցեխ ա երևում, ուրեմն պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն, չնայած էն բանի, որ էս նորերի փոխադրած բեռները ավելի չյոտկի են տեղ հասնում, թեկուզ քարտեզ են օգտագործում, մաշնեքն էլ չեն լպստում։ Հիմա ՊԵԿ-ի դեմ դրված խնդիրը ո՞ր մեկն ա ավելի լավ լուծում։

Իսկ էթիկան մանր բան չի, ու դրան մանրացնելով ինչ-որ տեղ ցուցադրում ես, որ քո ասածը ոչ թե պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ա, այլ ասենք տեխնիկական հմտությունը... ինչը ձեռքբերովի ա, ու ժամանակի հետ կբարձրանա, մանավանդ որ Ա-ից Բ ճանապարհները միակը չեն, կամազն էլ միակ բեռնատար մեքենան չի, ու քարտեզ օգտագործողների վրա ավելի շատ վստահություն կա էֆեկտիվ նորարարական լուծումներ գտնելու, քան կամազ լպստող կարծրացած ուղին անգիր արածների վրա։

----------

Varzor (27.06.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.06.2019), Տրիբուն (26.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

> լավ, մի հատ էլ փորձենք... արի կիլլերներին մի պահ հանգիստ թողնենք ու նայենք բեռնատար փոխադրողներին, ում առջև դրված խնդիրը կլիենտի բեռների տեղափոխումն է Ա կետից Բ կետ։ Հիմա գցենք մեկը բեռնատարություն ա անում, ու բոլոր կլիենտների Ա ու Բ կետերի տեղը գիտի, Ա-ից Բ հասնելու ճանապարհն էլ անգիր կասի, որ գիշերվա հազարին քնից հանես, դե կամազն էլ վեշնի պլպլում ա, մի հատ փոշու հատիկ վրան չկա, բայց... Ա-ից Բ փոխադրելուց բոլոր բեռների 40% հօդս ա ցնդում։ Որ կողքից նայես, հաստատ կասես՝ էս ի՜նչ շնորքով փոխադրող ա, սաղ չյոտկի, իր բնագավառի գել ա։ Բայց իր առջև դրած խնդիրը լուծե՞լ ա ու դու սրան կասես պրոֆեսիոնալ փոխադրո՞ղ ա։ Թարսի պես էլ, ՊԵԿ-ի գործառույթները շատ ավելի շատ բեռնատար փոխադրության են մոտիկ, քան մարդ սպանելուն՝ լինի ռազմապաշտպանողական նպատակով, թե կիլլերության։ Ու դու հիմա եկել ասում ես, որ բեռ գողացողը պրոֆեսիոնալ էր, որտև ճանապարհները լավ գիտեր, տակի կամազն էլ պլպլում էր, իսկ էս նորերը ճամփեքի համար քարտեզ են բացում, տակի մաշնեքի վրա էլ տեղ-տեղ ցեխ ա երևում, ուրեմն պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն, չնայած էն բանի, որ էս նորերի փոխադրած բեռները ավելի չյոտկի են տեղ հասնում, թեկուզ քարտեզ են օգտագործում, մաշնեքն էլ չեն լպստում։ Հիմա ՊԵԿ-ի դեմ դրված խնդիրը ո՞ր մեկն ա ավելի լավ լուծում։
> 
> Իսկ էթիկան մանր բան չի, ու դրան մանրացնելով ինչ-որ տեղ ցուցադրում ես, որ քո ասածը ոչ թե պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ա, այլ ասենք տեխնիկական հմտությունը... ինչը ձեռքբերովի ա, ու ժամանակի հետ կբարձրանա, մանավանդ որ Ա-ից Բ ճանապարհները միակը չեն, կամազն էլ միակ բեռնատար մեքենան չի, ու քարտեզ օգտագործողների վրա ավելի շատ վստահություն կա էֆեկտիվ նորարարական լուծումներ գտնելու, քան կամազ լպստող կարծրացած ուղին անգիր արածների վրա։


Համաձայն չեմ գիտե՞ս ինչու - որովհետև Խաչատրյանն ինքն իրենով չէր թալանում, ինքը վերինի դաբռոյով էր թալանում, ոնց որ էն քո ասած պլպլան կամազով գործ անողի հետ ապրանք ուղարկողի կնիկը ապրանքի տիրոջ իմացությամբ համաձայնության գա, որ իրենք ընթացքում ապրանքի վրից վերցնեն, իրենց մեջ անեն: Այսինքն, էլի քշողի խնդիրը չի, քշողին ղեկավարողի խնդիրն է, էս պայմաններում ապրանքի պակասելով չես կարող էդ կամազ քշողի մասին կարծիք կազմել: 

Սերժն ինքը Խաչատրյանին պռախոդ էր տվել վերցնել այն ձևի, ինչ նա վերցրել էր՝ մուծվելով իրեն, իր մոտիկներին, նաև, բնականաբար, հնարավորինս որակով անելով իր գործը: Սրան հակառակ, եթե խնդիր դրվեր չթալանել, Խաչատրյանը կամ չէր թալանի, կամ՝ կբռնվեր:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համաձայն չեմ գիտե՞ս ինչու - որովհետև Խաչատրյանն ինքն իրենով չէր թալանում, ինքը վերինի դաբռոյով էր թալանում, ոնց որ էն քո ասած պլպլան կամազով գործ անողի հետ ապրանք ուղարկողի կնիկը ապրանքի տիրոջ իմացությամբ համաձայնության գա, որ իրենք ընթացքում ապրանքի վրից վերցնեն, իրենց մեջ անեն: Այսինքն, էլի քշողի խնդիրը չի, քշողին ղեկավարողի խնդիրն է, էս պայմաններում ապրանքի պակասելով չես կարող էդ կամազ քշողի մասին կարծիք կազմել: 
> 
> Սերժն ինքը Խաչատրյանին պռախոդ էր տվել վերցնել այն ձևի, ինչ նա վերցրել էր՝ մուծվելով իրեն, իր մոտիկներին, նաև, բնականաբար, հնարավորինս որակով անելով իր գործը: Սրան հակառակ, եթե խնդիր դրվեր չթալանել, Խաչատրյանը կամ չէր թալանի, կամ՝ կբռնվեր:


Լիոն ջան, մարդս ռոբոտ չի, որ մեջը ինչ ծրագիր դնես, տենց էլ կատարի։ Իսկ Սերժը լավ մասնագետ չէր բերել դրել ու ասել՝ գողացի հետս կիսվի, այլ գող էր բերել վրեն էլ պլան դրել, էն էլ էդ գողը պլանը հո չէր գերակատարում, հո չէր գերակատարում... ու եթե խնդիրը դրվեր չթալանել, դժվար թե գողը գործը լավ աներ, քանի որ կատարած գործից իրեն մնացող քյարը չէր փոխվի։

Կամազ քշողի մասին էլ լավ էլ կարաս կարծիք կազմես. թե Բ-ում բեռը Ա-ից պակաս ա, ուրեմն գող ա, ու թե իր ղեկավարը դա հանդուրժում ա, ուրեմն ղեկավարը կամ քյալ ա, կամ կամազի շոֆեռի հետ փայ ա մտած, բայց այս վերջինը կամազի քշողի գող չլինելը չի հերքում, ինչքան էլ իր կամազը լավ աշխատի։

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Արշակ (27.06.2019), Տրիբուն (26.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե ես էլ այլ կարծիք ունեմ, էլի - Սերժը պետք էղած տեղերում այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էր դնում, որ համ հաջող թալանեին, համ էլ գործը վարի չտային...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ես էլ այլ կարծիք ունեմ, էլի - Սերժը պետք էղած տեղերում այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էր դնում, որ համ հաջող թալանեին, համ էլ գործը վարի չտային...


ՀՀ-ն «հարկային եկամուտները/ՀՆԱ» հարաբերակցությամբ աշխարհում ամենավերջին տեղերից մեկում ա, իսկ ԱՊՀ տարածքում ամենավերջինն էր, նույնիսկ Տաջիկստանից էր հետ։ Էլ գործը վարի տալը ուրիշ ո՞նց ա լինում։ Ասենք ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի աներ, որ ասեինք որ Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը ոչ թե պրոֆեսիոնալ էր, այլ շարքային խուժան։ Պիտի ռումբ դներ ՊԵԿ-ի շենքի տակ տրաքացնե՞ր, որ ասեինք, հա, ոնց որ պրոֆեսիոնալ չի, գործից չի հասկանում, վարի ա տալիս։

----------

Progart (26.06.2019), Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Արշակ (27.06.2019), Ծլնգ (26.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն ջան, մարդս ռոբոտ չի, որ մեջը ինչ ծրագիր դնես, տենց էլ կատարի։ Իսկ Սերժը լավ մասնագետ չէր բերել դրել ու ասել՝ գողացի հետս կիսվի, այլ գող էր բերել վրեն էլ պլան դրել, էն էլ էդ գողը պլանը հո չէր գերակատարում, հո չէր գերակատարում... ու եթե խնդիրը դրվեր չթալանել, դժվար թե գողը գործը լավ աներ, քանի որ կատարած գործից իրեն մնացող քյարը չէր փոխվի։
> 
> Կամազ քշողի մասին էլ լավ էլ կարաս կարծիք կազմես. թե Բ-ում բեռը Ա-ից պակաս ա, ուրեմն գող ա, ու թե իր ղեկավարը դա հանդուրժում ա, ուրեմն ղեկավարը կամ քյալ ա, կամ կամազի շոֆեռի հետ փայ ա մտած, բայց այս վերջինը կամազի քշողի գող չլինելը չի հերքում, ինչքան էլ իր կամազը լավ աշխատի։


Իրականությունը էն ա, որ Հայաստանում Կամազն էլ լավ չէր աշխատում։ Բլած, տրաքած, կոպեռատիվ զապչաստներով Կամազ էր, ու շոֆեռները որ հավաքվում էին, էտ Կամազի վրա ոնց կարային ղժում էին։ Էտ Կամազի մեջ մի քիչ բենզին էին լցնում, հանում էին դքի վերևը, հանգցնում էին, Գագոն նստում էր ռուլին ու պզզզզալեին դիքը իջնում էր - էս կոչվում ա պրոֆեսիոնալ հարկային վարչարարությունը։ Դքով իջնելուց ով ոնց կարա համ Կամազի շուշեքն էր ջարդում, համ գռուզն էր գողանում, համ պագռիշկեքն էր ծակում։ Բայց դա ֆենոմենալ Կամազ էր, սովետի պրոֆեսիոնալ արտադրության,որ հաջորդ ռեյսին էլի կարում էր էն դիքը քաշեր։

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Ծլնգ (26.06.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք գործ տվող ազգ չենք, մեզ կոռուպցիան լրիվ ձեռք ա տալիս՝ լինի սերժը, թե նիկոլը:


Էս արդարացում չի ջան։ Սրա գիտակցումը պիտի ստիպի ուղղվել ու պայքարել կոռուպցիայի դեմ։ Ես սաղ կյանքս մենակ գաիշնիկներին եմ կաշառք տվել, բայց հիմա չեմ տալիս, ու երդվում եմ բոլոր սրբերով, եթե ես կաշառքի դեպքի ականատես եղա, գործ եմ տալու, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի։ 

Թող մի հատ էն անկախ հակակոռուպցիոն մարմինը ստեղծվի ու հստակ գործ տալու մեխանիզմները ներկայացվեն, ու թող ես իմանամ, որ մի հատ դեպուտատ, էլ չեմ ասում էս նոր յուղը վրեն Իմ Քայլական դեպուտատ, մի կոպեկ լեվի փող ա առել կամ մի կուլոկ սեմուշկայա նվերի տեսքով վերցրել, տեղում վրեն գործ եմ տալու։

----------

Chilly (26.06.2019), John (27.06.2019), Mephistopheles (27.06.2019), Progart (26.06.2019), Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Sagittarius (26.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Արշակ (27.06.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը փոխելը երկար պրոցես է, հայերս էլ ընդհանուր առմամբ դեռևս նույնքան ազնիվ ենք, ինչքան միջին վիճակագրական արևելքցին: 
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ վայթե մի քիչ երկար կտևի, որ էֆեկտիվ հակակոռուպցիոն համակարգ ունենալով, ու «գործ տվողի» հոգեբանությունով հասնենք զարգացած երկրներին, եթե էս տեմպերով գնանք:
Դրա համար, առաջարկում եմ սաղ օրենքները քոփի անել մի նորմալ երկրից, ամեն տեղ կամերաներ շարել, արհեստական բանականություն գրել ու կառավարման համակարգը տալ ձեռը :Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն չեմ գիտե՞ս ինչու - որովհետև Խաչատրյանն ինքն իրենով չէր թալանում, ինքը վերինի դաբռոյով էր թալանում, ոնց որ էն քո ասած պլպլան կամազով գործ անողի հետ ապրանք ուղարկողի կնիկը ապրանքի տիրոջ իմացությամբ համաձայնության գա, որ իրենք ընթացքում ապրանքի վրից վերցնեն, իրենց մեջ անեն:


Լիոն ջան, ինձանց լավ գիտես, որ դա կոչվում է հանցավոր համաձայնություն, նույնիսկ հանցավոր խումբ։




> Դե ես էլ այլ կարծիք ունեմ, էլի - Սերժը պետք էղած տեղերում այնուհանդերձ լավ մասնագետներ էր դնում, որ համ հաջող թալանեին, համ էլ գործը վարի չտային...


Դե հիմա կասե, թե էդ "լավ մասնագետների" առաջնային խնդիրը ո՞րն էր, թալանին նպաստելն ու թալանե՞լը, թե՞ գործը վարի չտալը։ Երկրի վիճակից դատելով ակնհայտ է՝ թալանելը։
Ու փաստացի իրենք ոչ թե լավ մասնագետներ էին, այլ լավ թալանչիներ՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ լափողներ։

----------


## Varzor

> Էս արդարացում չի ջան։ Սրա գիտակցումը պիտի ստիպի ուղղվել ու պայքարել կոռուպցիայի դեմ։ ․․․


Ապ, չե՞ս զգում, որ գիտակցողների քանակը խիստ փոքր է կոռուպցիան ընդունողների քանակից։
Քո ասածը նույնն ա, որ գայերի ոհմակում պայքարես բուսակերության համար։
Բայց հնուց հայտնի ու փորձված տարբերակ կա՝ հենց առաջնորդ ները դառնում են բուսակեր ու մսակերներին պատժում են, մյուսներն էլ սկսում են կամաց-կամաց անցնել բուսակերության, մեկը՝ նմանակելով, մյուսը՝ վախենալով, էն մեկելն էլ՝ հասկանալով և այլն։
Ամբողջ խնդիրը առաջնորդներին բուսակեր դարձնելն ա, բայց շատ դժվարա՝ ամեն մեկը չի ձգի դառնալ բուսակեր ու լինել մսկակերների առաջնորդ։

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ինձանց լավ գիտես, որ դա կոչվում է հանցավոր համաձայնություն, նույնիսկ հանցավոր խումբ։


Իհարկե:




> Դե հիմա կասե, թե էդ "լավ մասնագետների" առաջնային խնդիրը ո՞րն էր, թալանին նպաստելն ու թալանե՞լը, թե՞ գործը վարի չտալը։ Երկրի վիճակից դատելով ակնհայտ է՝ թալանելը։
> Ու փաստացի իրենք ոչ թե լավ մասնագետներ էին, այլ լավ թալանչիներ՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ լափողներ։


Իրենց խնդիրն էր համ թալանին նպաստելն ու թալանելը, համ էլ գործը վարի չտալը: Ասածս նրանում է՝ բավարար չէ միայն չթալանող կամ ազնիվ մարդ ունենալ գործի գլուխ, այդ մարդը պետք է նաև գործնի պրոֆեսիոնալ լինի:




> Ապ, չե՞ս զգում, որ գիտակցողների քանակը խիստ փոքր է կոռուպցիան ընդունողների քանակից։
> Քո ասածը նույնն ա, որ գայերի ոհմակում պայքարես բուսակերության համար։
> Բայց հնուց հայտնի ու փորձված տարբերակ կա՝ հենց առաջնորդ ները դառնում են բուսակեր ու մսակերներին պատժում են, մյուսներն էլ սկսում են կամաց-կամաց անցնել բուսակերության, մեկը՝ նմանակելով, մյուսը՝ վախենալով, էն մեկելն էլ՝ հասկանալով և այլն։
> Ամբողջ խնդիրը առաջնորդներին բուսակեր դարձնելն ա, բայց շատ դժվարա՝ ամեն մեկը չի ձգի դառնալ բուսակեր ու լինել մսկակերների առաջնորդ։


Խնդիրն ավելի գլոբալա, ապեր՝ ավելի խորը, քան առաջնորդների պահը - պետք է *համակարգ* ունենաս, որը խրախուսի բուսակերությունը և բացառի պայմանները, արգելի մսակերությունը՝ ըստ քո օրինակի, իհարկե:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անվճար եւ արտոնյալ պայմաններով բժշկական օգնության եւ սպասարկման իրավունք է տրվում մինչեւ 18 տարեկան բոլոր երեխաներին

----------

Gayl (27.06.2019), Lion (27.06.2019), Quyr Qery (28.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իրենց խնդիրն էր համ թալանին նպաստելն ու թալանելը, համ էլ գործը վարի չտալը: Ասածս նրանում է՝ բավարար չէ միայն չթալանող կամ ազնիվ մարդ ունենալ գործի գլուխ, այդ մարդը պետք է նաև գործնի պրոֆեսիոնալ լինի:


Լիոն ջան, թալանչին ավելի դժվար դարձի կգա, քան թե անփորձը կդառնա պրոֆեսիոնալ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Տեսնես էս թվերին իրակա՞ն աճ են, թե՞ ստվերից դուրս եկած թվերն են։

Արտահանման ուղիների բնականոն գործունեության թեման քննարկել եմ Վլադիմիր Պուտինի հետ. Փաշինյան

----------

Lion (27.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Անվճար եւ արտոնյալ պայմաններով բժշկական օգնության եւ սպասարկման իրավունք է տրվում մինչեւ 18 տարեկան բոլոր երեխաներին


Բա մենք սրա համար էինք ճամփա փակում?

----------


## Varzor

> Բա մենք սրա համար էինք ճամփա փակում?


Ընչի մեր 18-ը արդեն լրացելա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ընչի մեր 18-ը արդեն լրացելա՞


Խասիաթիս համաձայն դժգոհ եմ։ ճճ

----------

Lion (27.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Տրիբուն (27.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Խասիաթիս համաձայն դժգոհ եմ։ ճճ


Փոխվիր  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խասիաթիս համաձայն դժգոհ եմ։ ճճ


Երկու ընկեր հանդիպում են:
- Ո՞նց ես:
- Փառք Աստծու, ոռի:

----------

Gayl (27.06.2019), Life (28.06.2019), Lion (27.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019), Յոհաննես (28.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Երկու ընկեր հանդիպում են:
> - Ո՞նց ես:
> - Փառք Աստծու, ոռի:


Ու երկրորդ ընկերն էլ աթեիստա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Անվճար եւ արտոնյալ պայմաններով բժշկական օգնության եւ սպասարկման իրավունք է տրվում մինչեւ 18 տարեկան բոլոր երեխաներին


Կեցցեն, լավին լավ պետք է ասել: Այսօր ես շատ ուրախացա այս որոշման առումով  :Wink: 




> Լիոն ջան, թալանչին ավելի դժվար դարձի կգա, քան թե անփորձը կդառնա պրոֆեսիոնալ


Իդեալում՝ այո, վտանգավոր է, իրենցից պետք է շուտ ազատվել, բայց էքստրեմալ պայմաններում իրենց կարելի է և պետք է օգտագործել: Մի անգամ Լենինին թե Տրոցկուն գալիս, ասում են, թե, սենց ու սենց, ամեն տեսակի տականք միացել է մեզ, հեղափոխություն է անում, դրա տակ բնականաբար իր շահերը հետապնդելով, առաջնորդը պատասխանում է - թող անեն, հետո դրանց կախել մենք միշտ էլ կհասնենք, կարևորը հիմա անեն ինչ պետք է...

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Էս արդարացում չի ջան։ Սրա գիտակցումը պիտի ստիպի ուղղվել ու պայքարել կոռուպցիայի դեմ։ Ես սաղ կյանքս մենակ գաիշնիկներին եմ կաշառք տվել, բայց հիմա չեմ տալիս, ու երդվում եմ բոլոր սրբերով, եթե ես կաշառքի դեպքի ականատես եղա, գործ եմ տալու, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի։ 
> 
> Թող մի հատ էն անկախ հակակոռուպցիոն մարմինը ստեղծվի ու հստակ գործ տալու մեխանիզմները ներկայացվեն, ու թող ես իմանամ, որ մի հատ դեպուտատ, էլ չեմ ասում էս նոր յուղը վրեն Իմ Քայլական դեպուտատ, մի կոպեկ լեվի փող ա առել կամ մի կուլոկ սեմուշկայա նվերի տեսքով վերցրել, տեղում վրեն գործ եմ տալու։


Ձյաձ, իհարկե, դա արդարացում չի, փոխել ա պետք էդ սաղ, բայց ես ձևը չգիտեմ:
Իմ սիրտը ցավում ա նրանից, որ ոչ թե ժողովրդի գիտակցությունն ա սկսում փոխվել, այլ իրենցը: Սկսում են իբր գիտակցել, որ նախկիններն էնքան էլ վատը չէին ու սկսում են նրանց հիմնած կանոններին հարմարվել: Չեմ կարողանում նկարագրել, թե ոնց է փոխվել իրենց տեսակը: Նրանք ովքեր երդվում էին չինովնիկ չդառնալ, էսօր զանգի չեն պատասխանում աչքիս առաջ, որտև իրենց ծնունդն ա՝ անկապ հարցերի հավես չունեն էդ օրով, կամ ասենք զանգողը փոխնախարարի օգնական է (ցածր դասակարգի հետ չի խոսում): Առողջապահությունից ու Կապի նախից զատ՝ մնացածի վիճակը, մեղմ ասած, անհանգստացնող է:

Իսկ Խաչատրյան Գագոն, մեկ ա, մեծատառով բ.տ. էր, իր հետ սկի Սաշիկն իրա գերդաստանով չէր կարող համեմատվել:

----------

Varzor (28.06.2019), Աթեիստ (28.06.2019), Տրիբուն (28.06.2019)

----------


## Chilly

> Առողջապահությունից ու Կապի նախից զատ՝ մնացածի վիճակը, մեղմ ասած, անհանգստացնող է:


Էլ ի՞նչ ա մեզ պետք, կդառնանք առողջ ու կապված ազգ  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի անգամ Լենինին թե Տրոցկուն գալիս, ասում են, թե, սենց ու սենց, ամեն տեսակի տականք միացել է մեզ, հեղափոխություն է անում, դրա տակ բնականաբար իր շահերը հետապնդելով, առաջնորդը պատասխանում է - թող անեն, հետո դրանց կախել մենք միշտ էլ կհասնենք, կարևորը հիմա անեն ինչ պետք է...


Ու արդյունքը բոլորիս արդեն հայտնի է՝ ավտորիտար ու կոռումպացված պետություն, որն այլևս չկա, էլ չեմ ասում, թե կոնկրետ մեր ազգին ու պետությանը ինչքան վնաս հասցրեցին։

----------


## Lion

Էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարցա, ապեր, մաքուր ձեռքերով, ազնիվ... բայց նաև մասնագետ մարդիկ գտնելը շատ դժվար է, իրենք թվով շատ քիչ են...

----------


## Varzor

Ճիշտ ես` դժվար է, բայց անհնար չէ: Այստեղ անհրաճեշտ է օգտագործել ժողովրդի ողջ պոտեմզյալը` չենք մոռանում նաև սփյուռքի մասին  :Wink: 
Դրան զուգահեռ գործում է նաև Օստապ Բենդերի հայտնի սկզբունքը` արդար կամ համեմատաբար արդար:

----------

Lion (29.06.2019)

----------


## varo987

> Ճիշտ ես` դժվար է, բայց անհնար չէ: Այստեղ անհրաճեշտ է օգտագործել ժողովրդի ողջ պոտեմզյալը` չենք մոռանում նաև սփյուռքի մասին 
> Դրան զուգահեռ գործում է նաև Օստապ Բենդերի հայտնի սկզբունքը` արդար կամ համեմատաբար արդար:


Նաև պիտի համաձայնի աշխատի պետական ցածր աշխատավարձով։  Սփյուռքում քանի ուժեղ մասնագետ կա, որ կհամաձայնի 1500դոլլար աշխատավարձով նախարար աշխատի։ Էլ չասած ավելի ցածր պաշտոնների մասին։

----------


## Varzor

> Նաև պիտի համաձայնի աշխատի պետական ցածր աշխատավարձով։  Սփյուռքում քանի ուժեղ մասնագետ կա, որ կհամաձայնի 1500դոլլար աշխատավարձով նախարար աշխատի։ Էլ չասած ավելի ցածր պաշտոնների մասին։


Ուզում եմ, հասկանալ, թե սփյուռք ասելով որ երկրի հայերին ի նկատի ունես  :Think: 
Սփյուռքը մենակ ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Եվրոմիության հայերը չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ճիշտ ես` դժվար է, բայց անհնար չէ: Այստեղ անհրաճեշտ է օգտագործել ժողովրդի ողջ պոտեմզյալը` չենք մոռանում նաև սփյուռքի մասին 
> Դրան զուգահեռ գործում է նաև Օստապ Բենդերի հայտնի սկզբունքը` արդար կամ համեմատաբար արդար:


Այո: Եվ, վերադառնալով մեկ քայլ հետ, ինչից էս թեման բացվեց, ասածս ինչումն է - կադրային քաղաքականությանը պետք է շատ ուշադիր լինել, հաջողության առաջնային պայմանը դա է:

----------

Varzor (01.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես ոնց հասկացա, Հայաստանի արագ տեմպերով զարգացման համար խիստ անհրաժեշտ ա, որ նախկին բոլոր կոռումպացված չինովնիկները վերադառնան. սկսած Մկից, Քեթրինով, Մոցարտով մինչեւ Արմենչիկ: Դե մենակ իրանք են համաձայն ցածր աշխատավարձով պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատել։ Սա է առաջընթացի գրավականը եւ արդյունավետ կադրային քաղաքականությունը: 

Որ հիմա ասեմ ոչխարամտություն, կասեք վիրավորական գրառում ա չէ՞: Բայց մեկա ասելու եմ: 

Լավ, ասենք էս քանի օրը պիցա չեն բաժանում, Վարոն պարապ ա: Բա դու՞ Լիոն: Դու էլ հո կարաս ազատ ժամանակ գիրք բան գրես, ամոթ չես անու՞մ:

----------

Շինարար (30.06.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես Լիոնի մտքերի հետևից չեմ հասնում։
Մի տեղ պնդում ա, որ նախորդները պրոֆեսիոնալ գողեր էին, հետո նեղվում ա, որ նրանց ներուժը չի օգտագործվում, հետո էլ բողոքում ա, որ հիմիկվա պետական մարմիններում հնուց մնացած կադրեր կան, որ տակից քանդում են։

----------

Varzor (01.07.2019)

----------


## varo987

> Ես ոնց հասկացա, Հայաստանի արագ տեմպերով զարգացման համար խիստ անհրաժեշտ ա, որ նախկին բոլոր կոռումպացված չինովնիկները վերադառնան. սկսած Մկից, Քեթրինով, Մոցարտով մինչեւ Արմենչիկ: Դե մենակ իրանք են համաձայն ցածր աշխատավարձով պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատել։ Սա է առաջընթացի գրավականը եւ արդյունավետ կադրային քաղաքականությունը: 
> 
> Որ հիմա ասեմ ոչխարամտություն, կասեք վիրավորական գրառում ա չէ՞: Բայց մեկա ասելու եմ: 
> 
> Լավ, ասենք էս քանի օրը պիցա չեն բաժանում, Վարոն պարապ ա: Բա դու՞ Լիոն: Դու էլ հո կարաս ազատ ժամանակ գիրք բան գրես, ամոթ չես անու՞մ:


Անկապ խոսալու վարպետ ես։ Երևի չես զգացե, որ հիմաել լիքը առանցքային պոտերում նախկիններն են, ֆինանսների նախարարը, ՊԵԿ -ը ամբողջ կազմով, Պաշտպանության նախարարը,գեն․ շտաբի պետը, ԱԻն։ 
Նախկիններից երևի 1հատ հերոսի անուն գիտես Գագիկ Խաչատրյան։

Նախկիններից օրինակ Վաչե Գաբրլիելյան, Վարդան Արամյան իրանք չեն ուզեցել Նիկոլի պես կիսագրագետ հիստերիկի հետ աշխատեն ինքը կերազեր։
Լավ կլիներ որ վարչապետի ու փոխվարչապետի տեղում ել նախկիններից լինեին Կարեն Կարապետյան ու Վաչե Գաբրիելյան։

Նիկոլի ու իր շրջակա պատվերով հոդված գրող սովածների կարծիքով եթե մարդը դպրոցում լավա սովորել հզոր ֆիրմայում տոպ մենեջերա աշխատել, բիզնեսներա ստեղծել հարստացելա ու հարստացրելա/չի ֆայմե, որ մեծն նիկոլը պիտի գա ասի նոր անի))/ ուրեմն թալանչիա ավազակա։

Մենակ իրա ու իր կռուգի պես պես պատվերով հոդված գրող կամ միջազգային օֆիսներում պռինտերի թուղթ փոխողներն են ազնիվ ու հայրենասեր։


Դե դե ու գնա Նիկոլի թիմում աշխատի տենանք ոնց ես աշխատում։
Քո պեսները մենակ կարան ուրիշին անուն դնեն ու ֆոռումներում  մեծ մեծ խոսան, բայց որ գնաս պատասխանատվություն ստանձնես էտ քո խելքի բանը չի։
Գիտես որ ռեալ գործ անելը քո խելի բանը չի։


Նիկոլդել քո պես մենակ անկապ խոսացողա։ Ու իրան 2տարուց եթե ոչ ավելի շուտ ժողովուրդը հանելույա մայրուղի, ինչքանել քո պեսները ֆոռումներում սազը առած գովերգեք։
Սահակաշվալուն թող նայի իրան խղճա, ընդ որում Սահակաշվիլին էնքան բանա արել Վրաստանի համար, որ Նիկոլը 40տարումել չի կարա անի։

----------


## Lion

> Ես Լիոնի մտքերի հետևից չեմ հասնում։


Կարողա պատահի  :Wink: 




> Մի տեղ պնդում ա, որ նախորդները պրոֆեսիոնալ գողեր էին,


Որպես կանոն այո՝ նախկիններից շատերը պրոֆեսիոնալ էին իրենց նեղ ոլորտում, *ինչպես նաև* վարպետացել էին գողանալու մեջ:




> հետո նեղվում ա, որ նրանց ներուժը չի օգտագործվում,


Սա մասնակիորեն: Ասածս հետևյալն է՝ թող ներկա իշխանությունը լավ կադրեր բերի, իսկ եթե չի կարողանում անել այդ, ապա թող ուժեղ հսկողության տակ աշխատեցնի հներին՝ նրանցից վերցնելով լավն ի դեմս պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի և կտրուկ արգելակելով վատն ի դեմս գողության:




> հետո էլ բողոքում ա, որ հիմիկվա պետական մարմիններում հնուց մնացած կադրեր կան, որ տակից քանդում են։


Այո, որովհետև գործը կիսատ է արված: Պարզաբանեմ մոտեցումս՝ կամ պետք է բոլորին *քացով* դուրս շպրտել, բաժնի պետերը ներառյալ մակարդակում, կամ էլ նրանց աշխատեցնել *ուժեղ հսկողության տակ*: Այժմ ակնհայտորեն առաջին վիճակը չէ, հները գերակշռում են վարչության պետեր ներառյալ մակարդակում, սակայն նրանց վրա *չկա նաև* ուժեղ հսկողություն: Արդյունքում, ինչպես ասացի, նախկին կադրերը, ժպտալով, բայց բռունցնքրեը գրպաններում սեղմած, աննկատ վնասարարությամբ են զբաղված՝ աննկատ կերպով *ի վնաս Նիկոլի* կիրառելով իրենց մասնագիտական ունակությունները և հույսով, որ իրենց նախկին տերերը հետ կգան:

Հուսով եմ հնարավորինս պարզ արտահայտվեցի: Եթե ոչ պարզ եղավ կամ ասածումս որևէ տրամաբանական հակասություն նկատեցիր, պատրաստ եմ համբերատար շարունակել դիրքորոշմանս պարզաբանումները՝ ես *Տրիբունի* պես անհամբեր չեմ  :Wink: 




> Ես ոնց հասկացա, Հայաստանի արագ տեմպերով զարգացման համար խիստ անհրաժեշտ ա, որ նախկին բոլոր կոռումպացված չինովնիկները վերադառնան. սկսած Մկից, Քեթրինով, Մոցարտով մինչեւ Արմենչիկ: Դե մենակ իրանք են համաձայն ցածր աշխատավարձով պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատել։ Սա է առաջընթացի գրավականը եւ արդյունավետ կադրային քաղաքականությունը: 
> 
> Որ հիմա ասեմ ոչխարամտություն, կասեք վիրավորական գրառում ա չէ՞: Բայց մեկա ասելու եմ: 
> 
> Լավ, ասենք էս քանի օրը պիցա չեն բաժանում, Վարոն պարապ ա: Բա դու՞ Լիոն: Դու էլ հո կարաս ազատ ժամանակ գիրք բան գրես, ամոթ չես անու՞մ:


Սխալ ես հասկացել, ապեր, իսկ անզսպությունն էլ քեզ պատիվ չի բերում:

----------

Varzor (01.07.2019), Աթեիստ (01.07.2019), Տրիբուն (01.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անկապ խոսալու վարպետ ես։ Երևի չես զգացե, որ հիմաել լիքը առանցքային պոտերում նախկիններն են, ֆինանսների նախարարը, ՊԵԿ -ը ամբողջ կազմով, Պաշտպանության նախարարը,գեն․ շտաբի պետը, ԱԻն։ 
> Նախկիններից երևի 1հատ հերոսի անուն գիտես Գագիկ Խաչատրյան։
> 
> Նախկիններից օրինակ Վաչե Գաբրլիելյան, Վարդան Արամյան իրանք չեն ուզեցել Նիկոլի պես կիսագրագետ հիստերիկի հետ աշխատեն ինքը կերազեր։
> Լավ կլիներ որ վարչապետի ու փոխվարչապետի տեղում ել նախկիններից լինեին Կարեն Կարապետյան ու Վաչե Գաբրիելյան։
> 
> Նիկոլի ու իր շրջակա պատվերով հոդված գրող սովածների կարծիքով եթե մարդը դպրոցում լավա սովորել հզոր ֆիրմայում տոպ մենեջերա աշխատել, բիզնեսներա ստեղծել հարստացելա ու հարստացրելա/չի ֆայմե, որ մեծն նիկոլը պիտի գա ասի նոր անի))/ ուրեմն թալանչիա ավազակա։
> 
> Մենակ իրա ու իր կռուգի պես պես պատվերով հոդված գրող կամ միջազգային օֆիսներում պռինտերի թուղթ փոխողներն են ազնիվ ու հայրենասեր։
> ...


Ուրիշ Վարո ջան, էսքան տափակաբանություններին պատասխանելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, մեկա դուք արդեն ասպարեզից աշոտյան եղած եք, այսինքն ձեր հետ քննարկելու բան չկա, բացի պիցայի բաղադրությունից։ Համ էլ, սերը, համերաշխությունն ու թավիշը թույլ չի տալիս։ 

Ապեր, ինչքան կարաս քերի Քոչարյանին, տենց կթու կով էլի չի լինելու ՀՀ պատմության մեջ․ պիվի փող, պիցա, սեմուշկի փող, ոնց կարաք քերեք։ Հեսա որ հակակոռուպցիոն օրենսդրությունը ողջ փաթեթով ընդունվեց, հետին թվով էլ մինչև կարապետի խազը սաղ ապօրինի ունեցվածքը բռնագանձեցին, էտ քո սիրած թոփ մենեջերները (Գագիկ Խաչատրյան, Վարդան Այվազյան, Աղվան Հովսեփյան, Արմեն Մովսիսյան, Չոռնի Գագո, Տարոն Մարգարյան, Մուկ, Արմենչիկ, Միշիկ, Նեմեց, Քոչարյան՝ իրա զավակներով, Քեթրինի Միհրան, Բուլկի Արամ, Թոխմախ, Միշիկը հերը, Սաշիկը իրա սաղ ազգ ու տակով, Լիսկան իրա ազգ ու տակով, ․․․ տենու՞մ ես քանի պրոֆեսիոնալի անուն գիտեմ, մենակ Գագիկ Խաչատրյանը չի իմ հերոսը, կարամ մի երկու էջ շարունակեմ, քեզ ղուրբան) բոմժ են դառնալու, քո նմաններն էլ հացի փող չեն կարանալու ձեռներից առնեն։  

Ու իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալները, ՖինՆախ, ՊՆ ․․ իրոք մնացին ու տես որ առանց թալանելու ու առանց մի կոպեկ կոռուպցիայի հենց նույն ցածր աշխատավարձով աշխատում են, ու ոչխար մտքեր չեն հայտնում ․․․

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ, ինչում հետդ համաձայն եմ․ Նիկոլին ժողովուրդը իրոք կարող ա մի օր հանի մայրուղի ու լրիվ իրավացի լինի։ Բայց Նիկոլին ժողովուրդը մայրուղի կհանի ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ ընտրություններով։ Այլ ոչ թե կկանգնեցն ռակոմ, ոնց կանգնացրեց Սերժին ու հիմա կանգնացրել ա Ռոբին։ Աշխատի ռակոմ կանգնածների թվում չլինել։ Թե չէ ժողովրդի կողմից մայրուղի հանվելու մեջ վատ բան չկա, դա ժողովրդի իրավունքն ա ու դրանից ինքը լիարժեք կարա օգտվի։

----------

Varzor (01.07.2019), Աթեիստ (01.07.2019), Ուլուանա (01.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու սենց զոռով-զոռով պիցա սիրողները ուզում են համոզեն, որ թավիշը, սերն ու համերաշխությունը իրոք շատություն արեց: Որ հեղափոխությունից հետո մի անգամից պիտի ռեպրեսիաներ լինեին ու առանց դատ ու դատաստանի լիքը անասուն պիտի հայտնվեր ճաղերի հետևում: Թե չէ, մանրից թալանչիներն ու մարդասպանները ռիբռենդինգ են լինում, էլ հերոս, էլ հայրենասեր, էլ պրոֆեսիոնալ ...

----------

Chilly (01.07.2019), Varzor (01.07.2019), Աթեիստ (01.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
> Լավ կլիներ որ վարչապետի ու փոխվարչապետի տեղում ել նախկիններից լինեին *Կարեն Կարապետյան* ու Վաչե Գաբրիելյան։
> ...


Հատկապես ընդգծածս հատվածի համար`  :Bad: 
Անձ, որ կյանքում բացի սեփական գրծանը լցնելուց ուրիշ բանի մասին չի մտածել ու չի էլ մտածում:
Վայթե կյանքի վերջում էլ գազի բալոնի մեջ թաղեն Ռուսաստանում` հին ավանդական կարասային թաղումների նմանությամբ:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ...հեղափոխությունից հետո մի անգամից պիտի ռեպրեսիաներ լինեին ու առանց դատ ու դատաստանի լիքը անասուն պիտի հայտնվեր ճաղերի հետևում:...


Այ սա իրոք կոնկստրուկտիվ մոտեցում է  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Շիրակի մարզպետ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում պարզաբանել է Քաղաքաշինության պետական կոմիտեի նախագահ Վահագն Վերմիշյանի հայտարարությունը՝ 2021 թվականին աղետի գոտու վերացման մասին։ 

Շիրակի մարզպետ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում պարզաբանել է Քաղաքաշինության պետական կոմիտեի նախագահ Վահագն Վերմիշյանի հայտարարությունը՝ 2021 թվականին աղետի գոտու վերացման մասին։ 

«_ՀՀ քաղաքաշինության պետական կոմիտեի նախագահ Վահագն Վերմիշյան խոսքերը 2020թ.-ին 3 մլրդ. դրամով աղետի գոտու անօթեւանության խնդրի մեկընդմիշտ լուծման մասին վերաբերվում է հիմնականում գյուղական համայնքներում պետության կողմից տարիներ առաջ շահառու ճանաչված խմբին միայն, մոտ 450 ընտանիք։


Վարչապետի հանձնարարությամբ ստեղծված աշխատանքային խմբի կողմից միայն Գյումրի քաղաքում այս պահի դրությամբ քարտեզագրվել է մոտ 2450 բնակեցված ժամանակավոր կացարաններ, որտեղ բնակվողների հարցի հետ պարոն Վերմիշյանի հայտարարության այդ մասն առնչություն չունի, սակայն որոշ լրատվամիջոցների կողմից թյուրիմացաբար ներկայացվում է որպես անօթեւանության ամբողջական խնդրի լուծում։

Առաջ ընկնելով ասեմ, որ շուտով այդ խնդրի լուծման ժամկետները եւս պարզ կլինեն_»,-գրել է նա։

Հետաքրքիր են կարծիքները՝ սա անկազմակերխպավծությո՞ւն էր, թե՞ անհաջող փիառ քայլ: Ամեն դեպքում... սիրուն չի:

----------

Varzor (02.07.2019), Գաղթական (02.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց...

Երևանի այս խայտառակ ասֆալտապատումը մեկը ինձ մոտ հետևության բերեց, որ կամ Հայկ Մարությանը փողա ուտում, կամ ուղղակի չի տիրապետում իրավիճակին և հներն ուղղակի շարունակում են իրենցը...

Ու չասեք դժգոհ ենք՝ միշտ...

Դժգոհ չենք, արաաաաա.... աշխատեեեքքք, ՀԻՄԱՐ ասֆալտաթմբերի փոխարեն լյուկերը լցրեք, թարմ ասֆալտը քերելու, նորից շարելու փոխարեն երկրորդական, իրոք վնասված փողոցները նորմալ ասֆալտապատեք!

----------

Varzor (03.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց...
> Երևանի այս խայտառակ ասֆալտապատումը մեկը ինձ մոտ հետևության բերեց, որ կամ Հայկ Մարությանը փողա ուտում, կամ ուղղակի չի տիրապետում իրավիճակին և հներն ուղղակի շարունակում են իրենցը...
> Ու չասեք դժգոհ ենք՝ միշտ...
> Դժգոհ չենք, արաաաաա.... աշխատեեեքքք, ՀԻՄԱՐ ասֆալտաթմբերի փոխարեն լյուկերը լցրեք, թարմ ասֆալտը քերելու, նորից շարելու փոխարեն երկրորդական, իրոք վնասված փողոցները նորմալ ասֆալտապատեք!


Չնայած, որ տեսանյութի որոշ հատվածներում հնչում է խիստ սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանություն ու կարծիք, բայց ընդհանուր երևույթը դրանից չի փոխվում։
ԻՀԿ ասֆալտապատումը հին ձևերովա գնում, քանզի այնպիսի տեղերում են "նորոգում" կատարում, որ ակնհայտ դրա կարիքը չկա։ Միակ դրական կողմը որ նկատել եմ, դա դիտահորերի կողքերը հնարավորինս ճանապարհին հավասարեցնել է։

Հ․Գ․
Փաստորեն կուսակցությունների նախագահները երազում են էդ տղայի մասին  :Think:

----------

Lion (03.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Առաջին հայացքից շատ ոգեշնչող է վարկով բնակարան գնող նախարարի կերպարը,
Բայց «Մատչելի բնակարան երիտասարդ ընտանիքներին» ծրագիրն այլ խնդիրներ լուծելու համար է, քան արդեն իսկ բնակարան ունեցող նախարարի բնակարանի խնդիրը։ Մանավանդ, որ ծրագիրը պետբյուջեից միջոցներ է "տանում"։
Այսինքն սա կամ անհաջող PR քայլ է, կամ էլ ուղղակի օրենսդրական և կարգավորող մեխանիզմների բացթողում։

Հակոբ Արշակյանը հիպոթեքով է ցանկանում բնակարան գնել

----------

Lion (03.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ՀԻՄԱՐ ասֆալտաթմբերի փոխարեն լյուկերը լցրեք,


)))))

----------

Varzor (03.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Փաշինյանն առաջարկել է Արթուր Վանեցյանին ու Վալերի Օսիպյանին գեներալ-մայորի կոչում շնորհել 
Ասենք Վանեցյանի պահով հասկանալի է, բայց Օսիպյանին ինչի՞ համար։ Ամենօրյա դանակահարությունների ու ընդհանրապես հանցագործությունների քանակի աճի՞, անտանելի երթևեկությա՞ն, տարիներով ձգձգվող քրեական գործերի՞ ․․․

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, սովետական հին ու բարի տրադիցիայա - տոներից առաջ կոչումներ տալ: Ու մերոնք... շարունակոոոււււմմմմ եեեննն...:

Իրականում պետք է գործ անել, եթե գործ արեցիր, գեներալի, թե՞ գնդապետի կոչումով՝ արդյունք կլինի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց...
> 
> Երևանի այս խայտառակ ասֆալտապատումը մեկը ինձ մոտ հետևության բերեց, որ կամ Հայկ Մարությանը փողա ուտում, կամ ուղղակի չի տիրապետում իրավիճակին և հներն ուղղակի շարունակում են իրենցը...
> 
> Ու չասեք դժգոհ ենք՝ միշտ...
> 
> Դժգոհ չենք, արաաաաա.... աշխատեեեքքք, ՀԻՄԱՐ ասֆալտաթմբերի փոխարեն լյուկերը լցրեք, թարմ ասֆալտը քերելու, նորից շարելու փոխարեն երկրորդական, իրոք վնասված փողոցները նորմալ ասֆալտապատեք!



Նայում եմ վիդեոն, ուրեմն քշելով հասնում ա արհեստական խոչընդոտով զեբրի, մունաթ ա գալիս, անցնում ա 5 մետր, շրջադարձ անում, հետ գալիս 5 մետր, հասհնում նույն զեբրի մյուս կողմից ու էլի մունաթ գալիս  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վիդեոյի մենակ էն մասին հասա, որ ասեց՝ բոլոր կուսակցությունների նախագահները կերազեին ես իրանցից լինեի, 
ու անջատեցի )))

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019), Աթեիստ (03.07.2019), Տրիբուն (04.07.2019)

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլի կառավարության հիմնական գործը իրան ռեկլամ անելնա։
Ոնց որ էտ 18տարեկանների բուժօգնության ծրագիրը որ Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարության ծրագրով սենց թե նենց 2020-ից պիտի մեկնարկեր։
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեցին, իբր մի չլսված աննախադեպ բանա եղել։
Նույնը ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը,որ առանց քաջ Նիկոլի 2020 հունվարի 1-ից բարձրանալու էր ու անգամ ավելի բարձր տոկոսով։
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեց սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ու ընդամենը 10տոկոսովա բարձրացնում, էս 8ամիսա սարքելա տժվժիկի պատմությունը, մի 2տարիել հլը էտ կներկայացնի որպես մի աննախադեպ դարակազմիկ փաստ։

----------


## Lion

> Նայում եմ վիդեոն, ուրեմն քշելով հասնում ա արհեստական խոչընդոտով զեբրի, մունաթ ա գալիս, անցնում ա 5 մետր, շրջադարձ անում, հետ գալիս 5 մետր, հասհնում նույն զեբրի մյուս կողմից ու էլի մունաթ գալիս


Մեր մեջ ասած էդ թմբիկն իրոք անտանելի է, չգիտեմ, անցել եք վրայով, թե չէ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլի կառավարության հիմնական գործը իրան ռեկլամ անելնա։
> Ոնց որ էտ 18տարեկանների բուժօգնության ծրագիրը որ Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարության ծրագրով սենց թե նենց 2020-ից պիտի մեկնարկեր։
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեցին, իբր մի չլսված աննախադեպ բանա եղել։
> Նույնը ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը,որ առանց քաջ Նիկոլի 2020 հունվարի 1-ից բարձրանալու էր ու անգամ ավելի բարձր տոկոսով։
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեց սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ու ընդամենը 10տոկոսովա բարձրացնում, էս 8ամիսա սարքելա տժվժիկի պատմությունը, մի 2տարիել հլը էտ կներկայացնի որպես մի աննախադեպ դարակազմիկ փաստ։


Միքիչ էլ ու կասես Կարեն Կարապետյանն ա Սերժին սիկտիր արել  :Jpit: )

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլի կառավարության հիմնական գործը իրան ռեկլամ անելնա։
> Ոնց որ էտ 18տարեկանների բուժօգնության ծրագիրը որ Կարեն Կարապետյանի կառավարության ծրագրով սենց թե նենց 2020-ից պիտի մեկնարկեր։
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեցին, իբր մի չլսված աննախադեպ բանա եղել։
> Նույնը ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը,որ առանց քաջ Նիկոլի 2020 հունվարի 1-ից բարձրանալու էր ու անգամ ավելի բարձր տոկոսով։
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ քցեց սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ու ընդամենը 10տոկոսովա բարձրացնում, էս 8ամիսա սարքելա տժվժիկի պատմությունը, մի 2տարիել հլը էտ կներկայացնի որպես մի աննախադեպ դարակազմիկ փաստ։


Ապեր, երևի չգիտես, բայց էդ ծրագրերը Պապ թագավորի ժամանակվանից կային։ Ուղղակի սենց առաջ քցելով իրականացնում են  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (04.07.2019), Տրիբուն (04.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, երևի չգիտես, բայց էդ ծրագրերը Պապ թագավորի ժամանակվանից կային։ Ուղղակի սենց առաջ քցելով իրականացնում են


Հեսա, Կարեն Կարապետյանը էսօր ՋՕ-երի վրա տարիներով կուտակված պարտքերը փակեց։  :LOL:  

Կառավարությունը կմարի ՋՕԸ-երի տարիներ շարունակ կուտակած ավելի քան 4 մլրդ դրամ պարտքը

Լավ ռեկլամ ա ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նայում եմ վիդեոն, ուրեմն քշելով հասնում ա արհեստական խոչընդոտով զեբրի, մունաթ ա գալիս, անցնում ա 5 մետր, շրջադարձ անում, հետ գալիս 5 մետր, հասհնում նույն զեբրի մյուս կողմից ու էլի մունաթ գալիս


Էտ թմբիկներն (road humps կամ speed humps) ընդհանրապես շատ օգտակար բան են, քանի որ ստիպում ենք պետքն եղած վայրերում, ասենք դպրոցների շրջակայք, անցումներ և այլն, արագությունը նվազեցնել։ Բայց պետք ա նախապես նշան դրված լինի, ասենք մի 50-100 մետր առաջ, որ զգուշացնում ա, որ առջևում թմբիկ կա, որ արագությունը սկսեն նվազեցնել։ Թե չէ, ինքը իրանով աշխատում ա մենակ էն ժամանակ, երբ սաղ սովորում են տեղը ու գիտեն, որ հեսա լինելույա։ Բայց չիմացողը նույն ձևի կարա խզարած գա ու թռնի վրաներով։

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նշանները տենց առաջ չեն դնում, որտև քաղաքի մեջ ա, որտեղ 60կմ ա թույլատրելի արագությունը։ Նշանը հենց թմբիկի դեմն ա լինում, հետիոտնային անցումի նշանի հետ։
Ու, հա, իսկականից շավ օգնում են։

Զեյթունում, Սիթիից ներքև զեբրի վրա հաճախակի վրաերթեր էին լինում, մինչև էդ թմբիկը դրեցին։ Զգալի տարբերություն ա տվել։

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019), Ներսես_AM (04.07.2019), Տրիբուն (04.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նշանները տենց առաջ չեն դնում, որտև քաղաքի մեջ ա, որտեղ 60կմ ա թույլատրելի արագությունը։ Նշանը հենց թմբիկի դեմն ա լինում, հետիոտնային անցումի նշանի հետ։
> Ու, հա, իսկականից շավ օգնում են։
> 
> Զեյթունում, Սիթիից ներքև զեբրի վրա հաճախակի վրաերթեր էին լինում, մինչև էդ թմբիկը դրեցին։ Զգալի տարբերություն ա տվել։


60km-ով էլ կարելի ա մարդ սպանել, էտ ահագին արագություն ա։ Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ վիճում, բայց իմ տեսած տեղերում, գյուղ-քաղաքների մեջ, որտեղ արագության 50-60կմ սահմանափակում կա, մեկա մի 50 մետր առաջ զգուշացնող նշաններ դրված են եղել։

----------

Varzor (04.07.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նախ Երևանում երևի թե բացի Մյասնիկյանից ու Ծովակալ Իսակովից ուրիշ տեղեր չպիտի 60 լինի։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես անցումները ինքն իրենցով պիտի շատ հեռվից տեսանելի լինեն, գիշերներն են լուսավորված։  Իսկ թմբերը նկատելի լինելու համար սենց գծանշում պիտի անեն։ Չեմ տեսել երևանինը եթե նկար կա դրեք, բայց ենթադրում եմ որ գծանշում չկա ու մութ ժամանակ երևի նկատելի չի։

----------

Lion (04.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեր քուչեքում հազար տեսակ արագությանն արհեստականորեն խոչնդոտողներ կան:
ՈՒ բոլորից առաջ չի, որ իրա առկայությունը նշող նշան կա:

Իսկ եթե կա՝ կարա հեռու կամ մոտիկ կամ հենց իրանից առաջ գետնին լինի:

Այսինքն՝ ենթադրվում ա, որ եթե արագությունը սահմանափակող նշանը կա, ուրեմն և պիտի թույլատրելիի սահմաններում մնաս ու էդ դեպքում դրանց վրով էլ հանգիստ կանցնես ))

Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ նշանների տեղադրման մասին օրենքը թեորիայի քննությունից առաջ էի սովորել ու հիմա չեմ հիշում:

Բայց պրակտիկայում սենց ա.

----------

Chuk (06.07.2019), Varzor (04.07.2019), Տրիբուն (04.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հեսա, Կարեն Կարապետյանը էսօր ՋՕ-երի վրա տարիներով կուտակված պարտքերը փակեց։  
> 
> Կառավարությունը կմարի ՋՕԸ-երի տարիներ շարունակ կուտակած ավելի քան 4 մլրդ դրամ պարտքը
> 
> Լավ ռեկլամ ա ․․․


Գիտես լավ արեց?
Ասեմ, որ ոլորտին բավական լավ ծանոթ եմ` տարիներ շարունակ դոտացիաների իջոցով միլիարդներ են փոշիացվել: Ու որ նույնը հիմա են անում` ուղղակի ապշած եմ, խոսքեր չեմ գտնում, որոնք ցենզուրայի մեջ են ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նախ Երևանում երևի թե բացի Մյասնիկյանից ու Ծովակալ Իսակովից ուրիշ տեղեր չպիտի 60 լինի։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես անցումները ինքն իրենցով պիտի շատ հեռվից տեսանելի լինեն, գիշերներն են լուսավորված։  Իսկ թմբերը նկատելի լինելու համար սենց գծանշում պիտի անեն։ Չեմ տեսել երևանինը եթե նկար կա դրեք, բայց ենթադրում եմ որ գծանշում չկա ու մութ ժամանակ երևի նկատելի չի։


Նկար չունեմ, բայց հիմնականում հենց թմբի դիմաց, հետիոտնային անցման նշանի հետ դնում են թմբի նշանը։ Զեբրը գծում են հենց թմբի վրա։ 
Քաղաքապետի հանձնարարականը կա, որ զեբրերի նորմալ լուսավորություն ապահովեն։ Սկսելու են առավել կարևոր ու վտանգավորներից։

----------


## Varzor

> Քաղաքապետի հանձնարարականը կա, որ զեբրերի նորմալ լուսավորություն ապահովեն։ Սկսելու են առավել կարևոր ու վտանգավորներից։


Սկզբից թող էդ զեբրերը նորմալ գծեն, հետո նոր կլուսավորեն` ահավոր վիճակա ճանապարհմերի գծանշման մասով: Ոնց որ 90-ականները լինի ...

----------


## Lion

> Սկզբից թող էդ զեբրերը նորմալ գծեն, հետո նոր կլուսավորեն` ահավոր վիճակա ճանապարհմերի գծանշման մասով: Ոնց որ 90-ականները լինի ...


Ես էի ուզում ասել - զեբրերը նորմալ իսկ գծանշված չեն, ուր մնաց՝ լրացուցիչ լուսավորություն: Ի դեպ, շատ զեբրեր, նույն Արմենիայինը, որը կա վիդեոյում, ակնհայտորեն մեծ են, չափերից դուրս - ոնց որ սար բարձրանաս, իջնես, ոնց ասվեց այդ վիդեոյում:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էի ուզում ասել - զեբրերը նորմալ իսկ գծանշված չեն, ուր մնաց՝ լրացուցիչ լուսավորություն: Ի դեպ, շատ զեբրեր, նույն Արմենիայինը, որը կա վիդեոյում, ակնհայտորեն մեծ են, չափերից դուրս - ոնց որ սար բարձրանաս, իջնես, ոնց ասվեց այդ վիդեոյում:


Ապեր, ես մեքենա չեմ վարում, բայց կողմ եմ թեկուզ կոպիտ սարքած արհեստական խոչընդոտներին:
Մեր թաղում բնակիչներն իրենք իրենց ձեռքով  են "մաշնա ջարդող բորդուր" արգելքներից են տեղադրել, քանի որ փողոցն ասֆալտապատելուց հետո դարձել էր մրցարշավարան: Ու չեն էլ ափսոսում, քանզի դեռ մեր հքսարակության մեջ շատ են անասունները, որոնք դպրոցի ու մանկապարտեզի բակերում իրենց շումախեռ են զգում:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտես լավ արեց?
> Ասեմ, որ ոլորտին բավական լավ ծանոթ եմ` տարիներ շարունակ դոտացիաների իջոցով միլիարդներ են փոշիացվել: Ու որ նույնը հիմա են անում` ուղղակի ապշած եմ, խոսքեր չեմ գտնում, որոնք ցենզուրայի մեջ են ...


Ինձ թվում ա պարտքերից մաքրելը ճիշտ որոշում ա, ու պետք ա նենց անել որ էլ պարտքեր չձեւավորվեն։ ՋՕ-երում լիքը քրեական գործեր կա հարուցված հենց էտ փոշիացված միջոցների վրայով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վիդեոն նայեցի։ Էշ–էշ դուրս ա տալիս։ Ասֆալտաթմբի ամբողջ իմաստ էն ա որ հենց «սար» բարձրանաս իջնես ու արագությունը գցես։ 
Բայց ինչ խոսք հեչ լավ չի արած տեսանելիության առումով։ @Աթեիստ եթե ՃՈ–ի հետ կապ ունես խնդրում եմ իրանց էս փոխանցի էլի էս մասին, որ գետնին արված նշաններն ու գրությունները պիտի երկարացված անեն, թե չէ մեքենայի մեջից բան չի երևում օրինակ https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Page%..._2009).pdf/142

էս մեկը օրինակ Անգլիայում ահագին տարածված ա։ փոքր չափը մինչը 60 կմ/ժ տեղերում ա, երկարը դրանից ավել https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Traff...gure-22x03.svg

Ավելի ակնառու վերջին երկու նկարը նայի https://tema.livejournal.com/937929.html

Երևանում մի քանի տեղ արագության սահմանափակումներ եմ տենց տեսել։ Մինչև չես հելնում վրեն չես կարողանում հեռվից թիվը կարդաս։

----------

Varzor (05.07.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դրանք քաղաքապետարանն ա անում, իրանց հետ կապը դեռ էդքան ամուր չի  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում կփորձեմ տեղ հասցնեմ։

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում ա պարտքերից մաքրելը ճիշտ որոշում ա, ու պետք ա նենց անել որ էլ պարտքեր չձեւավորվեն։ ՋՕ-երում լիքը քրեական գործեր կա հարուցված հենց էտ փոշիացված միջոցների վրայով:


Ես որպես ոլորտին քաջատեղյակ մարդ ասում եմ` քեզ իրոք որ թվումա: Տենց տարի չեմ հիշում, որ մի 3-4մլրդ սուբսդիդիա չտաան, որ ջրային տնտեսությունների պարտքերը փակեն: Էդ պարտքերը օդից չեն գոյացել: Դրանց առյուծի բաժինը յուրացումների ու զոռբայության արդյունք են: Ասեմ ավելին. դա Քոչարյանի ժամանակվանից եկող մոտեցում է, պատճառն էլ հայտնի է: Հենց դրա համար էլ ժամանակին դուրս եկա համակարգից: Ու հիմա գլխից քփեն էլ պետական համակարգի հետ ոչ մի գործ չեմ ուզում ունենալ` թեկուզ օրինական միլիոններն էլ առաջարկեն: Իսկ քո ասած քրեական գործերը կան դեռ 2000-ականներից, բայց այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ձևական են:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, ես մեքենա չեմ վարում, բայց կողմ եմ թեկուզ կոպիտ սարքած արհեստական խոչընդոտներին:
> Մեր թաղում բնակիչներն իրենք իրենց ձեռքով  են "մաշնա ջարդող բորդուր" արգելքներից են տեղադրել, քանի որ փողոցն ասֆալտապատելուց հետո դարձել էր մրցարշավարան: Ու չեն էլ ափսոսում, քանզի դեռ մեր հքսարակության մեջ շատ են անասունները, որոնք դպրոցի ու մանկապարտեզի բակերում իրենց շումախեռ են զգում:


Որ ավտո քշեիր, դրանց էրեսից մշտապես խադավոյ սարքեիր, տենց չէիր խոսի...

Ի դեպ, ասեմ իմանաք, ՀՀ կառավարության 2008 թ-ի թիվ 113-ն որոշմամբ հստակորեն սահմանված են թմբիկների տեխնիկական չափանիշները: Զեյթունի սիթիի մոտի թմբիկը դրան համապատասխանում է: Արմենիայինը, առանց հատուկ փարձաքննության, իհարկե չեմ կարող ասել, համապատասխանում է, թե ոչ, բայց առերևույթ՝ կարծես թե ոչ:

----------

Varzor (05.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Որ ավտո քշեիր, դրանց էրեսից մշտապես խադավոյ սարքեիր, տենց չէիր խոսի...
> 
> Ի դեպ, ասեմ իմանաք, ՀՀ կառավարության 2008 թ-ի թիվ 113-ն որոշմամբ հստակորեն սահմանված են թմբիկների տեխնիկական չափանիշները: Զեյթունի սիթիի մոտի թմբիկը դրան համապատասխանում է: Արմենիայինը, առանց հատուկ փարձաքննության, իհարկե չեմ կարող ասել, համապատասխանում է, թե ոչ, բայց առերևույթ՝ կարծես թե ոչ:


Լիոն ջան, մեր փողոցում արգելքները դնողների մեջ մեքենա վարողներ էլ կան, ու ոչ մեկն էլ հարևանությունից չի դժգոհել ու բողոքել, քանզի հստակ գիտակցում են, որ իրենց երեխաների և հարազատների կյանքը հազար միլիոն հատ քո ասած "խադավոյ"-ից թանկ է։

----------


## Lion

Սենց ասեմ՝ իրականում բոլորն էլ դժգոհում են, ուղղակի, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կմեղադրվեն երեխաներին չսիրելու մեջ լռում են...

----------


## Varzor

> Սենց ասեմ՝ իրականում բոլորն էլ դժգոհում են, ուղղակի, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կմեղադրվեն երեխաներին չսիրելու մեջ լռում են...


Լիոն ջան, դժգոհում են, որ մեքենան վնասվում է, բայց նաև նշում են, որ ավելի լավ է մեքենան վնասվի, քան մարդիկ։
Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ, որ կան մարդիկ, որ ներքուստ շատ դժգոհ են, բայց բացեիբաց չեն արտահայտում՝ շրջապատի արձագանքից քաշվում են։

Ու այ հենց ստեղ էլ գալիս է պատկան մարմինների գործունեությունը գնահատելու ժամանակը․ հարցը պիտի լիարժեք լուծում ստանա, որ հմ մարդկանց գույքը չվնասվի, համ էլ մարդկանց կյանքին սպառնացող վտանգը կանխվի։
Դեռ որևէ լուծման առաջարկ չեմ լսել։ Միգուցե սպասենք ․․․

----------

Lion (05.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս, թմբիկին հաջողությամբ կարող է փոխարինել տեսախցիկ-արագաչափը...

----------

Varzor (05.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ըստ իս, թմբիկին հաջողությամբ կարող է փոխարինել տեսախցիկ-արագաչափը...


Կարծում եմ, որ փոխարինել չի կարող, բայց չի էլ խանգարի` կլրացնի ։)

----------


## Գաղթական

- Ինժեներական քաղաքում արդեն առաջին անվարորդ մեքենաներն են նախագծման փուլում

- Կառավարության պատվերով 285 հանրակարթական դպրոցներում կսկսեն անվճար ռոբոտոտեխնիկա սովորեցնել

- Իրար հետևից աչքի ես անցկացնում վերջին տարում Հայատանում հիմնված արտադրամասերի ու ձեռնարկությունների ցուցակը ու կայֆ ստանում.

Ախպեր, զգում ես, որ արդյունաբերությունն իսկական վերածնունդ ա ապրում Հայաստանում:
Տնտեսական հեղափոխությունը հեչ էլ սարերի հետևում չի:

Սաղ ուղղակի հրաշալի ա լինելու

----------


## Varzor

Գաղթական ջան, անկեղծ ասեմ. Արդյումաբերական բումից պարսեկներով հեռու ենք

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, անկեղծ ասեմ. Արդյումաբերական բումից պարսեկներով հեռու ենք


Համաձայն չեմ:
Մարդիկ միլիոններ են բերում ներդնում՝ նոր արտադրամասեր հիմնելով:
Օրը մեջ կարդում ես, որ կառավարությունը սրան կամ նրան արտադրական հումք, սարքավորումներ ու հաստոցներ ներկրելու արտոնություն ա շնորհում:

Էս ժանգոտ անիվն արդեն սկսվում ա պտտվել:
Հեսա մանրից լոգիստիկան ու ճանապարհաշինությունն էլ նոր թափ կառնեն՝ արտահանման վոլումի մեծացմանը զուգահեռ:

Գնացքը շարժվել ա արդեն տեղից ու մանրից թափ կհավաքի:

----------


## Varzor

> Գնացքը շարժվել ա արդեն տեղց ու մանրից թափ կհավաքի:


 :Lol2: 
Կներես, չդիմացա:

Անհիշելի ժականակներից արդյունաբերության, և ընդհանրապես առևտրի զարգացման մի կանոն կա. արդյունաբերության զարգացման համար անհաժեշտ են.
1. Հումք և մասնագետներ
2. Արտահանման ճանապարհներ
3. Իրացման շուկա

Էս երեքից էլ կաղում ենք: Ու թեև կարելի է տեղական հումքի վրա փոքրաթիվ մասնագետներով արտադրություն հիմնել, բայց արտահանման ճանապարհների սակավությունն ու բարձր արժեքը թույլ չեն տալիս ծավալվել: Չեմ ասում իրացման շուկայի մասին, քանզի մրցունակ արտադրանքի համար շուկա կարող են գտնել:
Ասածս ինչ է. Կառավարության խնդիրը վերը նշվածս հարցերը օրենսդրական և նորմատիվային կարգավորելն է: Գործ անողները հաստատ կգտնվեն:

Առայժմ որևէ կոնկրետ քայլ չեմ տեսնում կարգավորմանն ուղղված, ավելի ճիշտ համակարգված քայլեր չեմ տեսնում: Բայց հուսով եմ դրան էլ կհասնեն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կներես, չդիմացա:
> 
> Անհիշելի ժականակներից արդյունաբերության, և ընդհանրապես առևտրի զարգացման մի կանոն կա. արդյունաբերության զարգացման համար անհաժեշտ են.
> 1. Հումք և մասնագետներ
> 2. Արտահանման ճանապարհներ
> 3. Իրացման շուկա
> 
> Էս երեքից էլ կաղում ենք: Ու թեև կարելի է տեղական հումքի վրա փոքրաթիվ մասնագետներով արտադրություն հիմնել, բայց արտահանման ճանապարհների սակավությունն ու բարձր արժեքը թույլ չեն տալիս ծավալվել: Չեմ ասում իրացման շուկայի մասին, քանզի մրցունակ արտադրանքի համար շուկա կարող են գտնել:
> Ասածս ինչ է. Կառավարության խնդիրը վերը նշվածս հարցերը օրենսդրական և նորմատիվային կարգավորելն է: Գործ անողները հաստատ կգտնվեն:
> ...


ՃՃՃ

Ախր մնա-մնա՝ նենց բաներ կասես, ախպեր, մարդ չգիտի ինչ ռեակցիա տա )))))

Արտահանման ճանապարհների սակավությանը պիտի կառավարությունը օրենսդրական ու նորմատիվային լուծում տա...
Հա հեչ..

----------

Տրիբուն (06.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ՃՃՃ
> 
> Ախր մնա-մնա՝ նենց բաներ կասես, ախպեր, մարդ չգիտի ինչ ռեակցիա տա )))))
> 
> Արտահանման ճանապարհների սակավությանը պիտի կառավարությունը օրենսդրական ու նորմատիվային լուծում տա...
> Հա հեչ..


Սաղ գրածիս մեջ մենակ էդ պահը ֆիքսեցիր?  :Smile: 
Երևի մոռացել ես միջպետական համաձայնագրենրի մասին  :Wink: 
Կառավարությունն է պատասխանատու փոխշահավետ և կանոնակարգված միջպետական ուղիների ձևավորման և հսկման համար:
Փաստացի ՀՀ-ն ունի երկու միջանցիկ սահման` Վրաստան և Իրան: Ստեղ կառավարությունը շաաատ երկար ու բարդ պիտի աշխատի, որ կարողանա երրորդ տարբերակ ունենա` սա քո ասածի ջրաղացին ջուր  :Smile:  Ունենք երկու տրանսորտային ուղի` ցամաք և օդ: Ցամաքի մեջ կարելի է ներառել նաև ինֆորմացիոն կապուղիները (ինտերնետի կաբելները  :LOL: ), ինչպես նաև մասնակի կիրառելի է նաև երկաթգիծը: Ուզում ես ասել, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկի համար կառավարությունը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում? Չէ որ դրանք *ստրատեգիական և պետական նշանակության* ուղիներ են  :Wink: 

Հենց թեկուզ այդքան քննարկվող օդանավակայանի բարձր գները, երկաթուղու գները (հիշեցնեմ` երկուսն էլ մենաշնորհային են): Ըստ քեզ ստեղ էլ կառավարությունը գործ չունի անելու?

Անելու շատ բան կա, հույս ունենանք կանեն, հակառակ դեպքում 

Հ.Գ.

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սաղ գրածիս մեջ մենակ էդ պահը ֆիքսեցիր? 
> Երևի մոռացել ես միջպետական համաձայնագրենրի մասին 
> Կառավարությունն է պատասխանատու փոխշահավետ և կանոնակարգված միջպետական ուղիների ձևավորման և հսկման համար:
> Փաստացի ՀՀ-ն ունի երկու միջանցիկ սահման` Վրաստան և Իրան: Ստեղ կառավարությունը շաաատ երկար ու բարդ պիտի աշխատի, որ կարողանա երրորդ տարբերակ ունենա` սա քո ասածի ջրաղացին ջուր  Ունենք երկու տրանսորտային ուղի` ցամաք և օդ: Ցամաքի մեջ կարելի է ներառել նաև ինֆորմացիոն կապուղիները (ինտերնետի կաբելները ), ինչպես նաև մասնակի կիրառելի է նաև երկաթգիծը: Ուզում ես ասել, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկի համար կառավարությունը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում? Չէ որ դրանք *ստրատեգիական և պետական նշանակության* ուղիներ են 
> 
> Հենց թեկուզ այդքան քննարկվող օդանավակայանի բարձր գները, երկաթուղու գները (հիշեցնեմ` երկուսն էլ մենաշնորհային են): Ըստ քեզ ստեղ էլ կառավարությունը գործ չունի անելու?
> 
> Անելու շատ բան կա, հույս ունենանք կանեն, հակառակ դեպքում 
> 
> Հ.Գ.


Հենա՝ Նիկոլն ասեց, որ պարտադիր ազգային ավիափոխադրող պիտի լինի ու հիմա ինտենսիվ էդ հարցով են զբաղվում, նախորդների սխալներն ու սայթաքումներն ուսումնասիրում և այլն:

Մարուքյանի ասած սիրուն աղջիկն էլ ջանք չի խնայում, որ լիքը լոուքոստերներ գրավի բերի Հայաստան:

Նենց որ՝ էդ հարցի լուծումն էլ շուտով կտեսնենք  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2019), Տրիբուն (06.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենա՝ Նիկոլն ասեց, որ պարտադիր ազգային ավիափոխադրող պիտի լինի ու հիմա ինտենսիվ էդ հարցով են զբաղվում, նախորդների սխալներն ու սայթաքումներն ուսումնասիրում և այլն:
> 
> Մարուքյանի ասած սիրուն աղջիկն էլ ջանք չի խնայում, որ լիքը լոուքոստերներ գրավի բերի Հայաստան:
> 
> Նենց որ՝ էդ հարցի լուծումն էլ շուտով կտեսնենք


Ազգային փոխադրողը չգիտեմ, բայ եթե գալող երկու ամսվա մեջ աղբահանության հարցը չլուծվեց, գնում Հայկոյին սանիթեք անեմ: Զեյթունում առմագեդոն ա, իմ արեւ:

----------

Varzor (08.07.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

արա դե *գոռձ* արեք, ինչ եք հարյուր հոգով հավայի բաների հետևից ընկել  :Angry2: 

https://m.facebook.com/gayane.abraha...17277672067546

----------

Varzor (09.07.2019), Աթեիստ (09.07.2019), Գաղթական (09.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> արա դե *գոռձ* արեք, ինչ եք հարյուր հոգով հավայի բաների հետևից ընկել 
> https://m.facebook.com/gayane.abraha...17277672067546


Էս էլ ու պըրծ․․․
Դանիել Իոաննիսյանի ՀԿ-ն գրությամբ դիմել էր ԱԱԾ–ին՝ խնդրելով տրամադրել ՀՀ ԱԱԾ գաղտնագրման ենթակա տեղեկությունների գերատեսչական ցանկը։

Ստեղ են ասել․ Ո՞վ ես դու, արա ․․․

----------


## Varzor

> Գիտես լավ արեց?
> Ասեմ, որ ոլորտին բավական լավ ծանոթ եմ` տարիներ շարունակ դոտացիաների իջոցով միլիարդներ են փոշիացվել: Ու որ նույնը հիմա են անում` ուղղակի ապշած եմ, խոսքեր չեմ գտնում, որոնք ցենզուրայի մեջ են ...


Տրիբուն ձյա,

Աչքիս ձենս լսող կա  :Wink: 
ՋՕԸ-ներում հայտնաբերված խախտումները կազմել են շուրջ 3,6 մլրդ դրամ. ՊՎԾ

----------


## Գաղթական

> Աչքիս ձենս լսող կա


Քանի լսվում ես՝ հլա հարցրա, տենանք թե Լֆիկը Սուրբ Սերժիկի մեդա՞լ երբ ա ստանալու:

----------

Lion (13.07.2019), Varzor (09.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Քանի լսվում ես՝ հլա հարցրա, տենանք թե Լֆիկը Սուրբ Սերժիկի մեդա՞լ երբ ա ստանալու:


Որքան հիշում եմ, պիտի սկզբից բազմաչարչար ձևով զրկվի կյանքից, որից 100 տարի հետո նոր կարող են դասել սրբերի շարքը։ Այսինքն՝ Լֆիկն էդքան չի ապրի։ Ու հետո վտանգ կա, որ իրեն էլ "կսրբացնեն"

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որքան հիշում եմ, պիտի սկզբից բազմաչարչար ձևով զրկվի կյանքից, որից 100 տարի հետո նոր կարող են դասել սրբերի շարքը։ Այսինքն՝ Լֆիկն էդքան չի ապրի։ Ու հետո վտանգ կա, որ իրեն էլ "կսրբացնեն"


Չարչարել-բան՝ էդ բռնության կոչ ա, ժամանակակից հայուգենին հարիր չի:

Լֆիկը մշակութակերտ բիզգործիչ ա, ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին ազգաբնակչությանը լիֆով ապահովված ու 2-րդ մարդն ա:
Նրան, ընդհակառակը, պետք ա տանել պահել ու ամեն ձև ապահովել իր ուտուշ-խմուշը, ընդ որում՝ միայն իր բազմերանգ հավերով ու աչքերում առկայծող արաղներով:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էս տիպի լուրեր են առկայծում, որ մերոնք կպած բարձրացնում են ՀՀ անձնագրի զորությունը՝ նորանոր երկրների հետ համաձայնագրեր ստորագրելով:

2019թ. անձնագրերի ինդեքսով Հայաստանը 199-ից 131-րդ տեղում ա, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի լավ ա, քան նախորդ տարիներին:
Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, թե էս բոլոր համաձայնագրերից հետո եկող տարի՞ որ տեղը կզբաղեցնի..

Հ.Գ. ազերփայչան - 122-րդ տեղ,
թուրքիա - 91,
ՌԴ - 88,
Վրաստան - 86

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

965.000 դրամի կարգի պրեմիա ինչ որ մի տեղակալի, երբ սահման պահող զինվորը 200.000 դրամի կարգի է ստանում:

Ազնիվ խոսք, ես վիրավորված եմ սահման պահող զինվորների համար: Էս ծաղրա...

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Փաստորեն Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը դեմ արտահայտվեց վեթինգին և մերոնք կարծես ընդունեցին այս մոտեցումը: Հանձնաժողովը դեմ արտահայտվեց նաև ՍԴ անդամ/դատավոր մոտեցմանը, որն առաջ էր քաշվել Վահե Գրիգորյանի կողմից...

Ցավոք՝ սպասելի էր:

Ցավոք՝ սա զգալի հարված էր Փաշինյանի կառավարությանը:

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստորեն Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը դեմ արտահայտվեց վեթինգին և մերոնք կարծես ընդունեցին այս մոտեցումը: Հանձնաժողովը դեմ արտահայտվեց նաև ՍԴ անդամ/դատավոր մոտեցմանը, որն առաջ էր քաշվել Վահե Գրիգորյանի կողմից...
> 
> Ցավոք՝ սպասելի էր:
> 
> Ցավոք՝ սա զգալի հարված էր Փաշինյանի կառավարությանը:


Լիոն ջան, սաղ հեչ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ "զգալի" հարվածի մասին է գնում խոսքը։ Նյութական կամ մարդկային կորուստներ ունե՞նք  :Smile: 
Ընդամենը սայթակեցին, միգուցե քաղաքական վարկանիշի անկում կունենան, միգուցե առնետները կցնծան։

Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ հենց սկզբից էլ չգիտեին, որ դեմ են արտահայտվելու  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Այո, վստահ եմ, քանի որ հակառակ դեպքում պետք է ասեմ, որ էշություն կլիներ, իմանալով եվրոպացիների դիրքորոշումը, բաց կրծքով գնալ հրակնատի վրա: Իրենց գլխին չար կատակ խաղաց ինքնավստահությունն ու իրավագիտությունը թերագնահատելը:

Հարվածը զգալի էր՝ բառն, ըստ իս, ամենաճշգրիտն է բնորոշում իրավիճակը: Կործանարար չէր, ծանր չէր, թեթև չէր, այն... զգալի էր:

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս եվրոպացիք իրանց արշինով են սաղին չափում ))
Աչքաթող են անում, որ մեկ պայտին պիտի խփես, մեկ՝ մեխին:
Գիտեն թե սաղ ադեկվադները պուպսիկ են, ընդդիմադիր պայքարի մեթոդներն էլ՝ քաղաքակիրթ..

Բայց դե հմի բան չկա:
Մի սարսափելի բան չի եղել:

Նիկոլը լավ կանի իրա իրավաբանական թիմին մի հատ վեթթինգ անի:
Կամ սկզբից էին սխալ խորհուրդ տվել, կամ էլ՝ իրանց ճիշտը չկարեցան ապացուցել հանձնաժողովի անդամներին:

Վահե Գրիգորյանն էլ Նիկոլի թիմ չի, որ նրա բառախաղի տապալումը մեր կառավարությանը զգալի հարված լինի:
ՈՒզում էր անդամ/դատավոր բառի վրա խաղալ: Շատ ափսոս, որ մեկից չստացվեց:

2 դեպքում էլ յախքի դեմ պայքարելու այլ գործիքներ են պետք գտնել:

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, իրա իրավաբանական թիմը լավնա, *Տրիբունը* վերջերս էդ պնդում էր, ես էլ հիմքեր չունեմ դրան չհավատալու:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, իրա իրավաբանական թիմը լավնա, *Տրիբունը* վերջերս էդ պնդում էր, ես էլ հիմքեր չունեմ դրան չհավատալու:


Ոչ ճանաչում եմ, ոչ էլ՝ կոմպետենտ եմ նրանց իրավաբանական գիտելիքները գնահատելու:

Ինձ արդյունքն ա հետաքրքիր:
Իսկ արդյունքում՝ սայթաքեցին:

Ես էլ ասի՝ թող վեթթինգ անի էլի, չասի՝ շինի, փռի արևին..

----------

Lion (15.07.2019), Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն ջան, սաղ հեչ, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ "զգալի" հարվածի մասին է գնում խոսքը։ Նյութական կամ մարդկային կորուստներ ունե՞նք 
> Ընդամենը սայթակեցին, միգուցե քաղաքական վարկանիշի անկում կունենան, միգուցե առնետները կցնծան։
> 
> Իսկ դու վստա՞հ ես, որ հենց սկզբից էլ չգիտեին, որ դեմ են արտահայտվելու


Ապեր, հանգիստ, ոչ մեկն էլ չի սայթաքել։ Արփինե Հովանիսյանը թրծված սրիկայա, Ռուբեն Մելիքյանն էլ քյալ ա, ու գիտեն ոնց մանիպուլյացիաներ անեն։ Էս լուրն էլ սենց արագությամբ ու հիացմունքով տարածողները, կամ էլ մտահոգ տարածողները (կրկին հարված, օօօ ինչպիսի պարտություն) տկարամիտ են ու գաղփար չունեն, թե էտ Հանձնաժողովը ոնց ա աշխատում, դրա համար էլ ոգևորվել են։ 

Վենետիտի Հանձնաժողովի ոչ մի որոշում (կարծիք/opinion) դեռ չկա։ Վանետիկի հանձնաժողովի կամ նախագի հրապարակային հայտարարություն էլ դեռ չկա, ոչ մի հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Մարդիկ բռնել են ու պլենար նիստի արձանագրությունը, որը ամփոփում ա տասից ավել երկրներին վերաբերվող քննարկված հարցերը, ու ներկայացրել են, որպես *«Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովը որոշեց»*։

Ուրեմն, վեթինգի հարցի հետ կապված Հանձնաժոովն ամփոփում ա․ 



> Հանձնաժողովը լիազորեց ՀՀ դատական օրենսգրքի բարեփոխումների վերաբերյալ հրատապ կարծիքի մշակումը, որը պետք է ուղարկվի հայցող պետությանը մինչև հոկտեմբեր ամսվա նստաշրջանը։


Այսինքն, կործիքը դեռ նոր պիտի լինի։

ՍԴ-ի իրավիճակի հետ Հանձնաժողովն ամփոփում ա․ 




> Հանձնաժողովը լիազորեց Նախագահին հետևել Սահմանադրական դատարանի հետ կապված իրավիճակի զարգացմանը և, նպատակահարմարության դեպքում, հանդես գալ հրապարակային հայտարարությամբ


Այսինքն, հրապարակային հայտարարություն էս հարցով կարա լինի, կարա չլինի, էտ դեռ կերևա։ 

Հիմա, ես չեմ, դու ես, էս առավոտից հնչող բուռն ծափահարությունների մեջ տկարամտություն ես տեսնում, թե՞ պատվեր։

----------

Progart (15.07.2019), Արշակ (15.07.2019), Գաղթական (15.07.2019), Յոհաննես (15.07.2019), Վիշապ (15.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, հանգիստ, ոչ մեկն էլ չի սայթաքել։ Արփինե Հովանիսյանը թրծված սրիկայա, Ռուբեն Մելիքյանն էլ քյալ ա, ու գիտեն ոնց մանիպուլյացիաներ անեն։ Էս լուրն էլ սենց արագությամբ ու հիացմունքով տարածողները, կամ էլ մտահոգ տարածողները (կրկին հարված, օօօ ինչպիսի պարտություն) տկարամիտ են ու գաղփար չունեն, թե էտ Հանձնաժողովը ոնց ա աշխատում, դրա համար էլ ոգևորվել են։ 
> Այսինքն, կործիքը դեռ նոր պիտի լինի։
> Այսինքն, հրապարակային հայտարարություն էս հարցով կարա լինի, կարա չլինի, էտ դեռ կերևա։ 
> Հիմա, ես չեմ, դու ես, էս առավոտից հնչող բուռն ծափահարությունների մեջ տկարամտություն ես տեսնում, թե՞ պատվեր։


Ապեր, ես էլ եմ ամփոփումը կարդացել  :Smile:  Դրա համար էլ գրել եմ, ինչը որ մեջ ես բերել։
Ոչ տկարամտություն եմ տեսնում, ոչ էլ պատվեր  :Wink: 
Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, որ մարդը քիչըմ նեղացած է, կամ էլ անձնական հարցեր ունի և հակառակորդի ցանկացած սայթակում ներքին խանդավառությամբ է ընդունում։

Բայց ես հարցի ուրիշ կողմի վրա եմ ուզում ուշադրություն դարձնենք՝ *ձգձգվում է*։ Սենց որ գնա, դեռ մի երկու տարի էլ նորմալ արդարադատություն չենք ունենա։ *Արդարադատություն*, որը մեզ այսօր օդի ու ջրի պես և օր առաջ անհրաժեշտ է, հակառակ դեպքում առնետները ոչ միայն կլքեն նավը, այլև կարող են լքելուց առաջ կան դրա անհնարինությունից նավը կրծելով ծակել, որ խորտակեն։
Հուսով եմ ոչ մեկս էլ չենք հերքի, որ առանց արդար ու արդյունավետ դատարանի նորմալ երկրի մասին միայն կարելի է երազել կորեկի տեսքով։

----------

Արշակ (15.07.2019), Գաղթական (15.07.2019), Վիշապ (15.07.2019), Տրիբուն (15.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

*ՀՀ իշխանություններն ընդունել են, որ գործող դատավորների համընդհանուր վեթինգը ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ է, ո՛չ էլ օգտակար, Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը ողջամիտ չի համարել ՍԴ «դատավոր»-«անդամ» բառախաղը*
Սահմանափակ տարածմամբ հրապարակվել է Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի 119-րդ նստաշրջանի (հունիսի 21-22) արձանագրությունը, որը հույժ կարևոր նկատառումներ է պարունակում Հայաստանում ընթացող գործընթացների վերաբերյալ։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է «Իրավական ուղի» ՀԿ-ն: 

Մասնավորապես.

1) Եվրոպայից ժամանած պատվիրակության հետ քննարկումների արդյունքում ՀՀ իշխանություններն ընդունել են, որ գործող դատավորների համընդհանուր վեթինգը ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ է, ո՛չ էլ օգտակար։

2) Եվրոպայից ժամանած պատվիրակությունը և ՀՀ իշխանությունները համաձայնության են եկել, որ վեթինգի փոխարեն պետք է ուժեղացնել կարգապահական ընթացակարգերը՝ դրանք կապակցելով եկամուտների և գույքի հայտարարագրման համակարգին։

3) Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում ողջամիտ չի համարվել Սահմանադրական դատարանի «դատավոր»-«անդամ» բառախաղը։

4) Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատական կազմի հետագա պաշտոնավարումը նախատեսող դրույթը (ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 213-րդ հոդված) Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում համարում են «հստակ» և «աներկբա»։

5) Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում մտահոգիչ է գնահատվել Վահե Գրիգորյանի հայտնի պնդումները ՀՀ խորհրդարանի կողմից ողջունելը։

6) Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում տեսնում են Սահմանադրական դատարանի գործող դատավորների մանդատի նկատմամբ միջամտության վտանգ։

Արձանագրության՝ Հայաստանին վերաբերող հատվածի ամբողջական տեքստը՝ հայերեն թարգմանությամբ, ստորև։ Անգլերեն բնագիրը՝ կից։

«_[Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովի քարտուղար] Պարոն Մարկերտը հիշեցրեց, որ անցյալ տարի Հայաստանում տեղի է ունեցել խաղաղ հեղափոխություն՝ Սահմանադրության դրույթների պահպանմամբ: Այնուամենայնիվ, դատական իշխանությունը շատերի կողմից համարվել է կոռումպացված և նախկին իշխանությանը մոտ կանգնած։

ՀՀ նախկին նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին գրավի դիմաց ազատ արձակելու մասին դատարանի որոշումից հետո՝ մայիսի 19-ին, վարչապետ Փաշինյանը խիստ քննադատության է ենթարկել դատարանները, իր աջակիցներին խնդրել է դատարանների մուտքերն ու ելքերն արգելափակել, ինչպես նաև հայտարարել դատական համակարգի նորացման մասին։ Պարոն վարչապետին ուղղված իր նամակում [Վենետիկի] Հանձնաժողովի նախագահն ընդունել է, որ դատական համակարգի նկատմամբ կա վստահության պակաս, սակայն նաև պնդել է, որ կիրառվող ցանկացած միջոց պետք է ամբողջությամբ համապատասխանի Սահմանադրությանը և միջազգային ստանդարտներին։

Հայաստանի իշխանությունների հրավերով, Եվրոպայի խորհրդի բարձրաստիճան պատվիրակությունը՝ Իրավունքի գերակայության և մարդու իրավունքների հարցերի գլխավոր տնօրենի գլխավորությամբ և [Վենետիկի] Հանձնաժողովի քարտուղարի մասնակցությամբ, այցելել են Հայաստան՝ քննարկելու դատական համակարգում բարեփոխումները։ Քննարկումների արդյունքում կողմերը եկել են համաձայնության, որ գործող դատավորներին համընդհանուր վեթինգի ենթարկելը չի կարող լինել ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ, ո՛չ էլ օգտակար։ Փոխարենը պետք է ամրապնդել կարգապահական ընթացակարգերը և կապ ստեղծել գույքի հայտարարագրման համակարգի հետ։ Այս նպատակով, ՀՀ դատական օրենսգիրքը պետք է ենթարկվի փոփոխության մինչև հուլիսի վերջն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում։

Հայաստանի իշխանությունները հետաքրքրություն են ցուցաբերել այս բարեփոխումների վերաբերյալ Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի հրատապ կարծիք ստանալու հարցում, սակայն դեռևս պաշտոնական դիմում չի ներկայացվել, քանի որ փոփոխությունների նախագիծը պատրաստ չէ։ Իր նիստում [Վենետիկի Հանձնաժողովի] Ընդլայնված բյուրոն լիազորել է հրատապ կարծիքի մշակումը։

[Վենետիկի] Հանձնաժողովը լիազորեց ՀՀ դատական օրենսգրքի բարեփոխումների վերաբերյալ հրատապ կարծիքի մշակումը, որը պետք է ուղարկվի հայցող պետությանը մինչև հոկտեմբեր ամսվա նստաշրջանը։

Հանձնաժողովը նաև տեղեկացվել է, որ Սահմանադրական դատարանի նորընտիր դատավորը կասկածի տակ է առել դատարանի 9 դատավորներից 7-ի լեգիտիմությունը, որոնք ընտրվել էին մինչև 2015թ․փոփոխություններն ուժի մեջ մտնելը։ Նրա հիմնական փաստարկն այն է, որ համաձայն նախկին խմբագրությամբ Սահմանադրության՝ վերոնշյալ դատավորներն ընտրվել են որպես Սահմանադրական դատարանի անդամներ, մինչդեռ Սահմանադրության նոր տեքստում նշված է Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորներ։ Այնուհանդերձ, փոփոխված Սահմանադրության 213-րդ հոդվածը հստակ և աներկբա սահմանում է, որ Սահմանադրական դատարանի՝ մինչև 2015թ. փոփոխություններն ուժի մեջ մտնելն ընտրված նախագահը և անդամները կշարունակեն պաշտոնավարել մինչև իրենց պաշտոնավարման՝ 2005թ․ փոփոխություններով Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ժամկետի ավարտը։ Անհանգստացնող է, որ դատավորի նման հայտարարությունը Ազգային Ժողովում ընդունվել է ծափահարություններով, և կարող է առաջանալ գործող դատավորների մանդատների նկատմամբ միջամտության վտանգ։

[Վենետիկի] Հանձնաժողովը լիազորեց [Հանձնաժողովի] Նախագահին հետևել Սահմանադրական դատարանի հետ կապված իրավիճակի զարգացմանը և նպատակահարմարության դեպքում, հանդես գալ հրապարակային հայտարարությամբ_»։



Ասվել է սա՝ թարգմանությունն էլ սա է: Անգլերեն տեքստը՝ նկարում, թարգմանությունը՝ Իրավական ուղուց: Եթե այլ կարծիքներ կամ թարգմանություններ կան, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ լսել: Ի դեպ, ներքին ինֆորմացիան վերջին շաբաթներին ասում էր, որ ամեն ինչ այս տեսքն է ունենալու... 

Տեսնենք հետո՞ն ինչ կլինի: 

Ի դեպ, եթե իշխանական ինչ որ հոդաբաշխ մեկնաբանություն կա, ուրախ կլինեմ տեսնել  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (15.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, որ մարդը քիչըմ նեղացած է, կամ էլ անձնական հարցեր ունի և հակառակորդի ցանկացած սայթակում ներքին խանդավառությամբ է ընդունում։


Ապեր, էս ինձ նկատի ունեի՞ր, թե՞ Ռուբոյին...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, էս ինձ նկատի ունեի՞ր, թե՞ Ռուբոյին...


 :Think: 



> Ապեր, հանգիստ, ոչ մեկն էլ չի սայթաքել։ Արփինե Հովանիսյանը թրծված սրիկայա, Ռուբեն Մելիքյանն էլ քյալ ա, ու գիտեն ոնց մանիպուլյացիաներ անեն:


Թե ինչից պիտի եզրակացնեի, որ անձնական հարցեր ունես կամ էլ հակառակորդ, միայն ինքդ կպատասխանես։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Թե ինչից պիտի եզրակացնեի, որ անձնական հարցեր ունես կամ էլ հակառակորդ, միայն ինքդ կպատասխանես։


Վստահ ասեց «Ռուբո»..
Կարողա լավ ախպերների ախպեր ա գալիս:
Ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղի )))

----------


## Varzor

> Վստահ ասեց «Ռուբո»..
> Կարողա լավ ախպերների ախպեր ա գալիս:
> Ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղի )))


 @Գաղթական, դու մի բզբզա, էն էլ հեռվից։ Տեղում բզբզացողի պակաս չունենք  :LOL: 

Խոսքի, ավտոյի տակ չեմ ընկնում որ զգուշացնում ես  :Wink: 
Կոնկրետ գրառմանը, կոնկրետ տեսակետ էի արտահայտել` խոսքս երկու նշված անձանց էլ վերաբերվում էր։ Ու "լավ ախպերների, լավ ախպեր" լինելը այս պարագայում եղանակ չի ստեղծում։

Ես զգուշանալու բան չունեմ, քանզի ոչ մեկից վախենալու բան չունեմ՝ որևէ մեկին վատություն չեմ արել, գիշերներն էլ հանգիստ քնում եմ, եթե Սանիթեքի "տուրուդմբոցը" քունս չի խանգարում  :Tongue: 

Թող էն մարդիկ մտածեն, որ մի տարի առաջ մերժեցին, որ հիմա էլ իրենք մերժվեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Թե ինչից պիտի եզրակացնեի, որ անձնական հարցեր ունես կամ էլ հակառակորդ, միայն ինքդ կպատասխանես։


Դե, որ մեկ-մեկ քննադատում եմ Փաշինյանին՝ չունենալով պետական աշխատանք: Լավ չէ՞ր, որ ճշտեցի...  :Smile: 




> Վստահ ասեց «Ռուբո»..
> Կարողա լավ ախպերների ախպեր ա գալիս:
> Ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղի )))


Մոտ 25 տարի Ռուբոյի ընկերը լինելու պատիվ ունեմ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, անծանոթ մարդու մասին ես նման կերպ չէի գրի...

----------

Գաղթական (16.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> [COLOR="#000080"]*ՀՀ իշխանություններն ընդունել են, որ գործող դատավորների համընդհանուր վեթինգը ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ է, ո՛չ էլ օգտակար, Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը ողջամիտ չի համարել ՍԴ «դատավոր»-«անդամ» բառախաղը*
> ... 
> 
> Ի դեպ, եթե իշխանական ինչ որ հոդաբաշխ մեկնաբանություն կա, ուրախ կլինեմ տեսնել


Սենց ուրախ քեզ չէինք տեսել :Ճ


Իսկ օրիգինալ ռեփորթի լինկ կարող ե՞ս տալ, ասենք https://www.venice.coe.int/-ից,  tert.am-ն ու news.am-ը ինձ նա խռեն հետաքրքիր չեն:

----------


## Lion

Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...

Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...

Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 

Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է, բայց ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության: Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 

Դա էլ դեռ ոչինչ, Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, վեթինգի օրենքը կամ էլ չասած 50 միլիոնի օրենքը - էս սաղ ՍԴ համենայն դեպս այս կազմի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու...

*Վիշապ*, մտքիցդ հան, ոնց կասեին՝ раз и навсегда - ես քոչարյանական չեմ, ես ընտրել եմ Նիկոլին ու անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ, որ ինքը հաջողության հասնի, քանի որ հենց նրա հաջողության մեջ եմ տեսնում ՀՀ ապագան: Իմ բոլոր ստատուսներում, այլ գրվածքներում և հարցազրույցներում կարող ես այս միտքը տեսնել - ես ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ ինքը սխալը սխալի հետևից է անում: Կրկնեմ, մտքիցդ հան, որ ես Նիկոլի սխալներից կուրախանամ, առավելագույնը կասեմ՝ ախր ասում էինք, է...: Էս ասում եմ, որ ապագայում ավելի պարզ շփվենք:

Ի դեպ, այս դիրքորոշումն ունի նույն Երվանդ Վարոսյանը՝ Նիկոլի երբեմնի փաստաբանը, հայտնի օպոզիցիոն դեմքը - հիմա ի՞նչ, ինքն էլ է՞ քոչարյանական...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...
> 
> Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...
> 
> Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 
> 
> Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է, բայց ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության: Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 
> 
> Դա էլ դեռ ոչինչ, Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, վեթինգի օրենքը կամ էլ չասած 50 միլիոնի օրենքը - էս սաղ ՍԴ համենայն դեպս այս կազմի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու...
> ...


Գրածիցդ պարանոյայի հոտ ա գալիս: Եթե քոչարյանական չես, ապա պարանոյիկ ես :Ճ Ես ընդհամենը լինկ էի ուզել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երվանդ Երանոսյանը հեղափոխությունից հետո ինքը իրան արդեն Արդարադատության Նախարար էր նշանակել, ու երբ դա տեղի չունեցավ դարձավ Ադեկվատ։ Սաղ ինքնասիրահարված աբիժնիկներով լավ էլ մի տեղ հավաքված են, կարելի ա անունները դնել քոչարյանական կամ շարքային չաթլախ (Ռոստամյանի ականջը կանչի) ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Գրածիցդ պարանոյայի հոտ ա գալիս: Եթե քոչարյանական չես, ապա պարանոյիկ ես :Ճ Ես ընդհամենը լինկ էի ուզել…


Դու դեմք ես - անպայման ուզում ես խոցած լինել ինձ: Գոնե զգում ե՞ս դիրքորոշմանդ թուլությունը, որ, այլ ասելիք չունենալով, դիմացինին խոցելուն ես անցնում...

Լավ գիտես, որ լինկ չկա, քանի որ Մելիքյան Ռուբոն եսիմ ինչ-ինչ կանալներով գտել է այդ փաստաթուղթը: Ամեն դեպքում, մոտակա ժամանակներս կպարզվի, դա ճիշտ է՞, թե ոչ: 




> Երվանդ Երանոսյանը հեղափոխությունից հետո ինքը իրան արդեն Արդարադատության Նախարար էր նշանակել, ու երբ դա տեղի չունեցավ դարձավ Ադեկվատ։ Սաղ ինքնասիրահարված աբիժնիկներով լավ էլ մի տեղ հավաքված են, կարելի ա անունները դնել քոչարյանական կամ շարքային չաթլախ (Ռոստամյանի ականջը կանչի) ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա:


Ապեր, քեզ լրիվ կորցրել ես - Երվանդ *Վ*արոսյանը, ոչ թե Երանոսյանը: Իսկ այն, որ վիրավորանքներ ես շաղ տալիս նման մարդու հասցեին, միայն խոսում է քո նյարդային վիճակի մասին: Բայց խնայիր քեզ, կամանդոռ, դեռ սենց կիքսեր հլը շատ են լինելու, ափսոս ես...  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, քեզ լրիվ կորցրել ես - Երվանդ *Վ*արոսյանը, ոչ թե Երանոսյանը: Իսկ այն, որ վիրավորանքներ ես շաղ տալիս նման մարդու հասցեին, միայն խոսում է քո նյարդային վիճակի մասին: Բայց խնայիր քեզ, կամանդոռ, դեռ սենց կիքսեր հլը շատ են լինելու, ափսոս ես...


Հա էլի, նյայրայիմ եմ, Վարոսյանը  :Smile:  Հա, նման մարդու հասցեին, լրիվ ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հարցը նրանում ա, որ վերջին մի տարում որոշ մարդիկ ակնհայտ զբաղված են եղել ամեն ինչի սաբոտաժով, ռուսերեն լավ ա հնչում вредительство-ով։ Ու եթե որոշ մարդկանց դեպքում դա հասկանալի ա, քանի որ եղել են նախկին համակարգի շահառուներ, ապա ասենք Ռուբեն Մելիքյանի կամ Վարոսյանի դեպքում, ըստ հավաստի աղբյուրների  :LOL:  պատճառը մեկն ա․ իրանք բարձր պաշտոնների ակնկալիքներ ունեին ու դրանք չիրականանալու պահից սկսած վերածվեցին ծայրահեղ ընդդիմադիրների։ Ու դա անում են հիմնականում շատ ցածր մակարդակի, մերկապարանոց, մուտիլովկեքով լիքը, մանիպուլյատիվ, ճաշարանային քննադատությամբ (համակարգային, մարսել, կալիբր, կյանքը ցույց կտա ․․․ էս վերջինը զատո լուրջ փիլիսփայություն ա)։ Հենց թեկուզ էս վերջին դեպքը, երբ Վենետիտիկի հանձնաժողվի նիստի արձանագրությունը, որը հրապարակման ենթակա էլ չի, ներկայացրեցին որպես Հանձնաժողովի կարծիք, որոշում ու մի աղմուկ աղաղակ ․․․ 

Ու նենց չի, որ իշխանությունները մի ամեն ինչը ճիշտ են անում ու հրեշտակներ են։ Հենց թեկուզ Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի էտ վեջին փաստաթուղթը բավականին բացասական կոնտեքստ ունի, սաղս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ընդեղ գրված չի, թե ինչ փայլուն արդյունքների ենք մենք արդեն հասել դատաիրավական ոլորտում։ Ցավալին էն ա, որ էս կարգի «ընդդիմությունը» ամենտեսակի մանիպուլյացիայի գնում ա դաշտը զիբիլ սարքելու նպատակով, որտեղ առողջ քննադատությանը տեղ չի մնացել։  

Ու շատ նորմալ ա, որ սա առաջացնում ա նույն կարգի հակազդեցություն։ Երբ տեսնում ես առավոտից իրիկուն փրփուրը բերաններին մուտիլովկեք շաղ տվող իրավաբանների, անկախ հավաստի աղբյուրներից էլ համոզվում ես, որ մարդիկ միայն ու միայն անձնական նպատակներ են հետապնդում, կամ էլ պարզապես նեղացած են չիրացված ամբիցիանեի պատճառով։

----------

Chilly (16.07.2019), Progart (16.07.2019), Աթեիստ (16.07.2019), Արշակ (16.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ռուբենը նորերից պաշտոն ոչ ուզում էր, ոչ էլ կստանար - ինքը իր կարիերային քայլերն արել է Քոչարյանի և Սերժի օրոք, իսկ էս պայմաններում իրեն ոչ պաշտոն կտային, ոչ էլ ինքը, ըստ էության *պարյադչնի, ուտող չուրացող տղա*՝ չէր դավաճանի նրանց, որոնց հետ, վատ թե լավ, ուղի է անցել: Էս ես ասում եմ իրեն իմանալով ու էդ առումով հալալա իրեն՝ ինքն իրեն ավելի պարյադչնի պահեց, քան նորերի հետ համագործակցության անցած շատ հներ: Ու ասեմ՝ հլը հարցա, որ Նիկոլն ընկավ, էս պահին իր կողքին գտնվողներից ո՞վ ու ինչքա՞ն կկանգնի իր կողքին, հենա Թագուհի Թովմասյանը արդեն կրակա բացում՝ Ագնեսայի եթերը հուսով եմ նայել եք...

Նույն էս ձևի, արդեն ասել եմ,  մեկը Շարմազանովին իր չդավաճանելու համար հեղափոխությունից հետո միիիիիի քքքքիիիիչչչ ավելի հարգեցի: Ավելին, եթե նկատել եք, Ռուբոն քննադատում է բացառապես իրավական դաշտում և *ընդգծված կոռեկտության* սահմաններում: Օրինակ, նույն Ադեկվադների նման նա իրեն անձնական հարթությունում վիրավորանք երբեք թույլ չի տալիս: Ընդհանրապես՝ ինքը կարգին մարդա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, անկախ հենց իմ ու իր քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերությունից և անկախ նրանից, որ, ինչպես ասեցի, մոտ 25 տարի է, որ ընկերություն ենք անում: Ինքը կրթված, հումորով, չափված-ձևված մի կարգին տղայա, իր ոլորտում առջնակարգ մի մասնագետ, ընդ որում, կրկնեմ, վերջին իր վարքագիծն էլ ցանկացածի մոտ միայն մեծացրեց հարգանքն իր նկատմամբ, քանի որ դավաճաններին չեն հարգում երբեք, իսկ հավատարմությունը հարգում ես՝ նույնիսկ հակառակորդիդ մոտ:

Վարոսյանի պահով ամենից լավն ինքը կասի՝ իր ՖԲ էջից՝

Դե ուրեմն ամեն քննադատություն որպես «չուզողություն» չընդունեք... Երբ մենք քննադատում ենք, իրոք չուզող ենք, բայց վենետիկյան ապտակների չուզողն ենք։

Երվանդի հետ համեմատականորեն նոր ծանոթներ ենք, չնայած թերևս կարելի է արդեն ընկերության մասին խոսել, և անձամբ ինձ վրա ինքը սրտացավ, երկրի համար մտածող մարդու տպավորություն է թողնում՝ որպես մարդ, որի սիրտը, ինչպես և ի դեպ նաև իմ սիրտը, ցավում է երկրի համար: Իր հերթին, որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ, ես իրեն իր ոլորտում միշտ էլ բարձր եմ գնահատել:

*Հ.Գ.*  Թե բա...* նյայրայիմ* եմ  :Wink:  Երևի գիշերն անհանգիստ ես քնել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուբենը նորերից պաշտոն ոչ ուզում էր, ոչ էլ կստանար - ինքը իր կարիերային քայլերն արել է Քոչարյանի և Սերժի օրոք, իսկ էս պայմաններում իրեն ոչ պաշտոն կտային, ոչ էլ ինքը, ըստ էության *պարյադչնի, ուտող չուրացող տղա*՝ չէր դավաճանի նրանց, որոնց հետ, վատ թե լավ, ուղի է անցել: Էս ես ասում եմ իրեն իմանալով ու էդ առումով հալալա իրեն՝ ինքն իրեն ավելի պարյադչնի պահեց, քան նորերի հետ համագործակցության անցած շատ հներ: Ու ասեմ՝ հլը հարցա, որ Նիկոլն ընկավ, էս պահին իր կողքին գտնվողներից ո՞վ ու ինչքա՞ն կկանգնի իր կողքին, հենա Թագուհի Թովմասյանը արդեն կրակա բացում՝ Ագնեսայի եթերը հուսով եմ նայել եք...
> 
> Նույն էս ձևի, արդեն ասել եմ,  մեկը Շարմազանովին իր չդավաճանելու համար հեղափոխությունից հետո միիիիիի քքքքիիիիչչչ ավելի հարգեցի: Ավելին, եթե նկատել եք, Ռուբոն քննադատում է բացառապես իրավական դաշտում և *ընդգծված կոռեկտության* սահմաններում: Օրինակ, նույն Ադեկվադների նման նա իրեն անձնական հարթությունում վիրավորանք երբեք թույլ չի տալիս: Ընդհանրապես՝ ինքը կարգին մարդա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, անկախ հենց իմ ու իր քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերությունից և անկախ նրանից, որ, ինչպես ասեցի, մոտ 25 տարի է, որ ընկերություն ենք անում: Ինքը կրթված, հումորով, չափված-ձևված մի կարգին տղայա, իր ոլորտում առջնակարգ մի մասնագետ, ընդ որում, կրկնեմ, վերջին իր վարքագիծն էլ ցանկացածի մոտ միայն մեծացրեց հարգանքն իր նկատմամբ, քանի որ դավաճաններին չեն հարգում երբեք, իսկ հավատարմությունը հարգում ես՝ նույնիսկ հակառակորդիդ մոտ:
> 
> Վարոսյանի պահով ամենից լավն ինքը կասի՝ իր ՖԲ էջից՝
> 
> Դե ուրեմն ամեն քննադատություն որպես «չուզողություն» չընդունեք... Երբ մենք քննադատում ենք, իրոք չուզող ենք, բայց վենետիկյան ապտակների չուզողն ենք։
> 
> Երվանդի հետ համեմատականորեն նոր ծանոթներ ենք, չնայած թերևս կարելի է արդեն ընկերության մասին խոսել, և անձամբ ինձ վրա ինքը սրտացավ, երկրի համար մտածող մարդու տպավորություն է թողնում՝ որպես մարդ, որի սիրտը, ինչպես և ի դեպ նաև իմ սիրտը, ցավում է երկրի համար: Իր հերթին, որպես պրոֆեսիոնալ, ես իրեն իր ոլորտում միշտ էլ բարձր եմ գնահատել:
> ...


Ապեր, չեմ պատրաստվում որևէ մեկի անձնական հատկանիշները քննարկել։ Քո ընկերները շատ լավ տղեք են, աղ ու հացով, չուրացող ․․․․ չնայած քո սաղ գարծները հենց ապացույցն են այն բանի, որ էտ մարդկանց մոտ ամեն ինչ անձնավորված ա․ հաց տվող ձեռը շունը չի կծում, Սերժի ու Քոչի օրոք մի բանի հասածները իրանց չեն դավաճանում։ Այսինքն ոչ մի գրամ պետական մտածողություն ու հայրենասիրություն, միայն ու միայն անձնական շահ ու եսամոլություն։ Հենց ստեղից էլ սկսվում ա աշխարհայացքների միջև հսայական անդունը․ մեկի համար կարևոր ա Սերժին չդվաճանած լինելը ու դա հարգանքի արժանի ա, մյուսի համար կարևոր ա պետությունն ու հայրենիքը՝ անկախ անձերից։ 

Հիմա քանի որ էս երկու մարդկանց մասին սենց ոգևորված գրում ես, երկու օրինակ բերեմ բաց աղբյուրներից ու սահմանափակվեմ․ 

Ռուբեն Մելիքյան մենակ էն․ «խառնամբոխն արդեն իսկ հասցրել է կոտրել ապակիներ» մուտիլովկեն մենակ հերիք ա, որ էլ կյանքով մեկ իրան լուրջ ոչ մեկը չընդունի։ Սուտասան էլի։ 

Վարոսյանի համար էլ դատավորի իդեալը Ազարյանն, որին մեղադրում են գրագողության մեջ, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս 15 թե 18 էջ։ Սրանից ավել էլ ոչ մի բան պետք չի ասել։ 

Բայց ես չեմ զարմանում, ապեր, էս լրիվ համապատասխանում ա նաև քննարկումների քո մակարդակին ու գիտության վերաբերյալ քո պատկերացումներին, որտեղ իրավաբանը, պատմաբանը, ռազմաքաղաքական մեկնաբանը, լեզվաբանը խառնված մի տեղ Ապոպ-Հակոբ-Հաքսոս մակարդակի համակարգային իրավագիտություն են զարգացնում, գիտնականներին անվանում են հաստագլուխ դիպլոմավորներ, իրանց էլ ամեն ինչից հասկացող սրտացավ գիտակի տեղ են դնում։  

Ու հա ես նյարդային եմ, քանի որ մեկ մեկ չեմ հավատում որ մարդկային տգիտությունը և սրիկայությունը կարա սենց բարձունքների հասնի։

----------

Progart (16.07.2019), Վիշապ (16.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դեհ, կարծիք-կարծիք, իրավունք ունես քո կարծիքն ունենալու:

Վերադառնալով մի քայլ հետ՝ իշխանական որևէ արձագանք կա՞, հետաքրքիր է...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բայց ինչքան անգործ կա Հայաստանում, տո․․․ սաղ օրը ասում են «գոոոորձ արեեեեք», բայց հենց իրենք են սաղ օրը ստեղ ընդեղ խառնակչությամբ զբաղված․․․ էն մի անեկդոտի նման (ի՞նչ անեմ, որ էսօրվա կյանքը ոնցոր անեկդոտներից թխած լինի․․․), որ կապիտանը շարքայինին ասում ա՝ շարքային, ինչո՞ւ աշխատանքային տեղդ հավաքած չի, էս շարքայինս էլ պատասխանում ա՝ պարոն կապիտան, քեզ հեշտ ա է․ բերանդ փակեցիր, ու աշխատանքային տեղդ հավաքած ա․․․ հիմա սրանց աշխատանքային տեղն էլ բերանով ա սահմանափակվում․ թողես, սաղ օրը «վերլուծեն» իրենցից դուրս։

Երկուշաբթի օրով սաղ երկրի նորությունների կեսը էս անտեր հանձնաժողովի նստաշրջանի եսիմ ուրդից գտնված չհրապարակված արձանագրության մասին էր․․․ էլ հիստերիկը ո՞նց ա լինում․․․ ով գիտի էս վենետիկցիք էլ կողքից նայում ասում են՝ պիզդեց, բա որ կարծիք հայտնած լինեինք, աչքիս նոր հեղափոխություն կսկսեր։ Ու տակն էլ ի՞նչ, ընդհանուր վեթինգ լինելու ա, թե չէ։ Մեկը լինի հարցնի, իսկ էդ վեթինգի սահմանում ինչ-որ մեկը տվե՞լ ա, խոսքի վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը նո՞ւյն բանն ա հասկանում ընդհանուր վեթինգի տակ, ինչ մեր կառավարությունը, կամ էս ցավ-վերլուծաբանների բանակը։ Ով գիտի սրանք էկել են Հայաստան, հարցրել են՝ էդ ի՞նչ վեթինգ եք անում, չլինի՞ ուզում եք բոլոր հանրապետական հարևան-քավոր-մավորներով դատավորներին սիկտիր անեք, հայերն էլ ասել են՝ չե, հա, հո չասիք, տենց Հայաստանում մարդ չի մնա, սրանք էլ նստաշրջանում արձանագրել են՝ հայերը համաձայնվեցին, որ ընդհանուր վեթինգ չի լինելու․․․ ու մի լաց, մի ողբերգություն․ վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը մեր կառավարությանը դեմ տվեց պատին ու կանտրոլնիյ վ գոլովու արեց։

Բայց դե ողբալի ա, թե ինչ մակարդակի են մեր լրատվամիջոցները, ամեն ինչ սենսացիոնալիզմի վրա հիմնված։ Մեկը ընկավ գլուխը կոտրեց՝ առաջին էջ, մեկը երկիրը նոր բարձունքի բերեց՝ հա դե 12րդ էջում մի փոքր տեղ կա՝ կխծկենք։ Հետն էլ նույն ուռոգլուխները որ գեյրոպաներից են զառանցում սկսում են լաց լինել, թե եվրախորհրդի վենետիկի հանձնաժողովը ոնց էս գոոորձ-չաաաանող կառավարությանը նակազատ արեց, մեր կոպեկնոց լրատվամիջոցներն էլ միկրոֆոնները դեմ տված վազում են սրանց հետևից։ Մարդ զարմանում էլ ա, ուրդի՞ց սրանց էսքան ժամանակ, որ սաղ ադեկվադներին, շարմազանովներին, վենետիկի հանձնաժողովներին ու մյուսների լսում-մարսում են, ու իրենց փրփուրն են վրից ավելացնում․․․ չնայած տղմարդը ընտանիքը գլուխ ա երևի, դրա համար էլ կարա ընտանիքի հոգսերով չզբաղվի, այլ հասարակական վերլուծաբան-պուտանկա կողքից գռդոնի․․․ արա բա սրա համար էին հեղափոխություն անում  :LOL:

----------

Progart (16.07.2019), Varzor (16.07.2019), Գաղթական (16.07.2019), Տրիբուն (16.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ինչքան ղզիկ կա, բայց, Հայաստանում, սաղ օրը մենակ դատարկ-դատարկ դուրս տան, ուղղակի խոսքից թռնեն, թեմայից թեմա անցնեն, ոնց կասեր իմ դասախոսներից մեկը՝ սրածայրեր...

Ժամանակին որ ոմանց ասում էին Նիկոլի զոմբի, ինքս էի ընդվզում դրա դեմ, բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ ոմանց համար էս խոսքը շատ տեղինա: Չնայած կարողա նաև ավելի վատ վիճակա՝ ոմանք ուղղակի արդեն լափամանի մոտ են և չփչփացնում են... լափը:

Արա բա սրա համար էին հեղափոխություն անում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (16.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչքան ղզիկ կա, բայց, Հայաստանում, սաղ օրը մենակ դատարկ-դատարկ դուրս տան, ուղղակի խոսքից թռնեն, թեմայից թեմա անցնեն, ոնց կասեր իմ դասախոսներից մեկը՝ սրածայրեր...
> 
> Ժամանակին որ ոմանց ասում էին Նիկոլի զոմբի, ինքս էի ընդվզում դրա դեմ, բայց հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ ոմանց համար էս խոսքը շատ տեղինա: Չնայած կարողա նաև ավելի վատ վիճակա՝ ոմանք ուղղակի արդեն լափամանի մոտ են և չփչփացնում են... լափը:
> 
> Արա բա սրա համար էին հեղափոխություն անում


հիմա դու սրածայրեցիր, թե՞ բթածայրեցիր. դե դասախոսիդ սահմանմամբ, էլի, թե չէ մենք տենց ինծիլիգենտ ֆակուլտետներ չենք ավարտել, որ քո դասախոսների նման գիգանտ ու առաջատար փիլիսոփաների խոսքեր աջ-ձախ բրթենք...

լափ, թեմայից թեմա թռնել, դատարկ-դատարկ դուս տան... ոնցոր թե ստեղ դատարկ-դատարկ դուրս տվող լափողներին մեկը մեծարում ա, դու էլ պիտի գաս դրանց ղզիկ անվանես  :LOL:  Լիոն ջան, տուֆտողը տուֆտող ա, որ կողմի ջրաղացի վրա էլ իր տուֆտան չթափի։

----------


## Lion

Փաստորեն քո վրա վերցրիր - ախր հեչ չէի ուզում, է, ես էլ գիտեի, ոնց քո պոստն էիր անհասցե գրել, տենց էլ էս կընկալեիր անհասցե:

Լսի Ծլնգ, բայց հլը ճիշտն ասա, խի՞ քո վրա վերցրի, կարողա՞ մտածում ես Նիկոլի զոմբի ես կամ լափամանի մոտ չփչփացնում ես: Ճիշտն ասած տենց թեթևակի տպավորություն ստեղծվումա, բայց դե ես ինձ թույլ չէի տա տենց բան, էն էլ քեզ, ասել: Այնուհանդերձ, եթե քեզ վրա ես վերցնում, դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Փաստորեն քո վրա վերցրիր - ախր հեչ չէի ուզում, է, ես էլ գիտեի, ոնց քո պոստն էիր անհասցե գրել, տենց էլ էս կընկալեիր անհասցե:
> 
> Լսի Ծլնգ, բայց հլը ճիշտն ասա, խի՞ քո վրա վերցրի, կարողա՞ մտածում ես Նիկոլի զոմբի ես կամ լափամանի մոտ չփչփացնում ես: Ճիշտն ասած տենց թեթևակի տպավորություն ստեղծվումա, բայց դե ես ինձ թույլ չէի տա տենց բան, էն էլ քեզ, ասել: Այնուհանդերձ, եթե քեզ վրա ես վերցնում, դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս...


Ու ո՞ր կողմով տեսար իմ վրա վերցնելը  :LOL:  պոնտ ես բայց հա, քո հետ համաձայնվում էլ եմ, ասելով որ տուֆտողը տուֆտող ա, բայց գալիս սենց մի տուֆտություն էլ դու ես բլթցնում... թե՞ սիրտդ չդիմացավ նրան, որ վրես չվերցրեցի, ուղեղդ էլ կառոտկի տվեց, մեկ ա ինքդ քեզ համոզեցիր, թե վրես եմ վերցնում

Նայի, տրամաբանությունը բացատրեմ, որ հասկանաս, թե չէ կոնտեքստից կարծես չի հասկացվում. դու ամեն մի հիստերիկի ասածները ստեղ ես բերում, քեզ ասում ենք՝ դրանք հիստերիկ են։ Դու էլ գալիս ասում ես՝ էն  մյուսներն էլ են հիստերիկ... էհ, հա՛, ո՞վ ա ստեղ ասել, որ նրանք հիստերիկ չեն, որ մի հատ էլ քո բերած հիստերիկներին ստեղ հիստերիկ անվանելու վրա գալիս ուրիշների վրա ես մատդ ցույց տալիս։

Լիոն ջան, հետդ մի քանի տարբեր իրավաբանական թեմաներով զրույցներ եմ ունեցել, ու ահագին արժեքավոր ա եղել այդ քննարկումներին ներդրումդ։ Չարժի քննարկումների մակարդակը իջեցնել էս հիստերիկների ասածներին, որ հլը ջուրը չտալը արդեն հանվում գլխանց քցվում են մեջը։ Համաձայն չե՞ն վեթինգի հետ, օքեյ, թող ասեն՝ ունենք մտավախություններ, քանի որ որոշ պրոբլեմատիկա պարունակում է այդ ինստիտուտը, բայց սպասենք տեսնենք ինչ օրենսդրական առաջարկներ է առաջ բերում կառավարությունը, այդ ժամանակ մանրամասները կքննարկենք։ Ու սրա մասին ակումբում էլ ա ասվել-խոսվել, որ լավ կիրառման դեպքում կարծես լավ արդյունք կարա տա (օրինակ՝ Ալբանիայի փորձը), բայց անոռուգլուխ կիրառման դեպքում կարա քաքի համը լուրջ հանի (ուկրաինական լյուստրացիաները)։ Բայց չէ, հլը չիմանալով, թե ինչ վեթինգ ա նախետեսվում, արդեն բոլորը չփլախցել ջուրն են թռել... ու այս չփլախցողներից կամ գռդոն անողի հոտ ա գալիս, կամ չուզող աբիժնիկների։ Դե կամ էլ քյալերի, որ չի կարում մի երկու ամիս սպասի, որ իր քննադատականը ըստ բնույթի լինի, ոչ թե օդում կրակած խալաստոյների շարան։

Իսկ իշխանության արձագանքի մոմենտով, կարծես ԱՆ-ն ինչ-որ բան ասել էր երեկ, բայց հավես չունեմ հիմա ըննեմ ման գամ, իսկ հիմա Լենա Նազարյանի ասածը աչքովս ընկավ, ըհը, հավեսով հավասարակշռված արձագանք.




> Վեթինգը մի գործիք է, որը ստուգում է պաշտոնյայի համապատասխանությունը տվյալ պաշտոնին որոշակի չափանիշների հիման վրա։ Հիմա մշակվում են այդ չափանիշները, օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ են տեղի ունենալու, որոնք մշակվում են արդարադատության նախարարությունում։ Սեպտեմբերին ազգային ժողովում կքննարկենք, կընդունենք ու դրանց հիման վրա տեղի կունենա այդ ստուգման գործընթացը։ Հիմա դրա անունը կդնենք վեթինգ թե բարեվարքության տուգում, ըստ էության նշանակություն չունի։ Մեր հանձնառությունը դատական համակարգը առողջացնելու, բարեփոխելու ամբողջությամբ ուժի մեջ է և մենք դա իրականացնելու ենք», - այսօր լրագրողների հետ ճեպազրույցում հայտարարեց ԱԺ փոխնախագահը։
> 
> Նազարյանը հրաժարվեց մեկնաբանել Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի 119-րդ նստաշրջանի արձանագրությունը, որում նշվել է, թե «Եվրոպայից ժամանած պատվիրակությանի հետ քննարկումների արդյունքում ՀՀ իշխանություններն ընդունել են, որ գործող դատավորների համընդհանուր վեթինգը ո՛չ անհրաժեշտ է, ո՛չ էլ օգտակար»։ ԱԺ փոխնախագահի խոսքով՝ ինքը տեղյակ չէ, թե ինչ արձանագրության մասին է խոսքը, պաշտոնակա՞ն է այն, թե՞ ոչ։
> 
> «Ես ընդամենը ուզում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ վերահաստատել մեր հանձնառությունը դատական համակարգը առողջացնելու հարցում։ Դա իրականացվելու է հենց այն չափորոշիչներով, որոնց մասին խոսել ենք և որոնք այժմ մշակվում են», - ասաց նա։

----------

Աթեիստ (16.07.2019), Տրիբուն (16.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ու ո՞ր կողմով տեսար իմ վրա վերցնելը  պոնտ ես բայց հա, քո հետ համաձայնվում էլ եմ, ասելով որ տուֆտողը տուֆտող ա, բայց գալիս սենց մի տուֆտություն էլ դու ես բլթցնում... թե՞ սիրտդ չդիմացավ նրան, որ վրես չվերցրեցի, ուղեղդ էլ կառոտկի տվեց, մեկ ա ինքդ քեզ համոզեցիր, թե վրես եմ վերցնում


Դե չէ, նայի - անորոշ, օդի մեջ կրակածս պոստից հետո սրածայրերի ու, ոնց հասկացա, հատկապես ղզիկների վրով արված կրկին անորոշ պոստից հետո դու դիմեցիր ինձ՝ ընդ որում՝ ցիտելով իմ գրածը: Գիտե՞ս, դասախոսս մեկ էլ ինչ էր ասում - ըհը, ուրեմն, էդ քո չսիրած դասախոսներիցս մեկն ասում էր՝ սրածայրերը սրածայրությունը հերիքումա մինչև առաջին... սրածայրությունը, հետո իրանք դառնում են տխուր ք..., չէ, սպասի, ինքը ռուսերեն էր ասում՝ սենց, էլի - http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A3%D0%BD%D1%8...B2%D0%BD%D0%BE

Բայց կրկնեմ, ես ուրախությամբ տեսնում եմ, որ դու դրանից չես՝ հատկապես տխրության պահով...




> Լիոն ջան, հետդ մի քանի տարբեր իրավաբանական թեմաներով զրույցներ եմ ունեցել, ու ահագին արժեքավոր ա եղել այդ քննարկումներին ներդրումդ։ Չարժի քննարկումների մակարդակը իջեցնել էս հիստերիկների ասածներին, որ հլը ջուրը չտալը արդեն հանվում գլխանց քցվում են մեջը


Լուրջ ե՞ս ասում: Որոշեցիր սրածայրությունը թարգե՞լ: Բա որ կողքի թեմայում, կիրակի, սիրուն, հավեսի իրկունով մեր համար հանգիստ, ոնց որ լոնդոնյան երկու ջենթլմեններ բուխարիկի մոտ, սենց մտքեր էինք փոխանակում, խի՞ հանկարծ որոշեցիր... բլթբլթա, չէ, չէ, սպասիր - *ծլնգալ* մեջդ կուտակված թարախից՝ անցնելով անձնականին ու հիշեցնելով քննարկմանս մակարդակը: Հիշում ես չէ՞, Ծլնգ: 

Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ դրանից հենց քիչ առաջ դու քեզ մի ուրիիիիշշշ տիպի վիրավորված էիր զգացել իմ ընդամենը միայն հռետորական ռեմարկից, երբ ասացի՝ դու, նկատի չունենալով քեզ կամ քո աղջկան:

Ուզում ես լուրջ խոսենք, *լուրջ կխոսենք*, բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ ի սկզբանե ես լուրջ եմ խոսել, իսկ դու ամեն ինչ անլրջացրել ես՝ վերջում էլ իջնելով լակոտության մակարդակին - վերջինն իմ գնահատականնա քո վարքագծին, կարաս վիրավորվես, *բայց* որ խելոք լինես, ուղղակի կմտածես էս ամեն ինչի շուրջ: Ստեղ լուրջ մարդիկ են հավաքված, համենայն դես ես ինձ լուրջ մարդ եմ համարում, որոնք իրենց թանկագին ժամանակը ծախսում են մի որևէ օգտակար բան ստանալու հույսով, այլ ոչ թե լակոտությանը ականտես լինելու համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ, էլի, Լիոն։

Եթե դու ՔՈ մտքերն ու մտավախությունները ներկայացնես, բան չեմ ասի «լրջությանդ»։

Բայց ամեն աբիժնիկի գրառումը բերել, ու լուրջ քննարկում ակնկալելը արդեն խնդալու ա։

Երեկ մի «լուր» եմ կարդում։ Ինչ որ «լրագրող» հրապարում տեսել ա տուն անիվների վրա, կողքից ինչ որ տաքսիստ ասել ա, որ դա հասարակաց տուն ա, լրագրող էլ մի պուտանկի նկար ա ճարել, դրել ա էդ բուդկի կողքը, ու հոդված ա սարքել, թե *հրապարակում հասարակաց տուն կա*։ Կարար, չէ՞, մի անկյունում նստեր, տեսներ որ ասենք զույգ ներս մտավ, դա նկարեր, ու հոդված սարքեր։

Բայց դա լուրջ մոտեցում կլներ։ Իսկ իրանց լուրջ 1000 տարի պետք չի։ Իրանց օդից հորինել ա պետք, անանուն տաքսու բաերռի հիման վրա հոդված ա պետք։

Ու եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե էնօրվա էն լադոկներից բողոքողը էս «լրագրողից» ավելի լուրջ տպավորություն թողեց, վստահեցնում եմ քեզ, տենց չի։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.08.2019), Varzor (16.07.2019), Ծլնգ (16.07.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Տրիբուն (16.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չարժի քննարկումների մակարդակը իջեցնել էս հիստերիկների ասածներին, որ հլը ջուրը չտալը արդեն հանվում գլխանց քցվում են մեջը։ Համաձայն չե՞ն վեթինգի հետ, օքեյ, թող ասեն՝ ունենք մտավախություններ, քանի որ որոշ պրոբլեմատիկա պարունակում է այդ ինստիտուտը, բայց սպասենք տեսնենք ինչ օրենսդրական առաջարկներ է առաջ բերում կառավարությունը, այդ ժամանակ մանրամասները կքննարկենք։ Ու սրա մասին ակումբում էլ ա ասվել-խոսվել, որ լավ կիրառման դեպքում կարծես լավ արդյունք կարա տա (օրինակ՝ Ալբանիայի փորձը), բայց անոռուգլուխ կիրառման դեպքում կարա քաքի համը լուրջ հանի (ուկրաինական լյուստրացիաները)։ Բայց չէ, հլը չիմանալով, թե ինչ վեթինգ ա նախետեսվում, արդեն բոլորը չփլախցել ջուրն են թռել... ու այս չփլախցողներից կամ գռդոն անողի հոտ ա գալիս, կամ չուզող աբիժնիկների։ Դե կամ էլ քյալերի, որ չի կարում մի երկու ամիս սպասի, որ իր քննադատականը ըստ բնույթի լինի, ոչ թե օդում կրակած խալաստոյների շարան։
> 
> Իսկ իշխանության արձագանքի մոմենտով, կարծես ԱՆ-ն ինչ-որ բան ասել էր երեկ, բայց հավես չունեմ հիմա ըննեմ ման գամ, իսկ հիմա Լենա Նազարյանի ասածը աչքովս ընկավ, ըհը, հավեսով հավասարակշռված արձագանք.


էս մեջբերածս հատվածի համար նույնիսկ վարկանիշ կտաի, եթե դիալոգի մեջ չլինեիք  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> էս մեջբերածս հատվածի համար նույնիսկ վարկանիշ կտաի, եթե դիալոգի մեջ չլինեիք


Ինձ ևս դուր եկավ այդ հատվածը:




> Լավ, էլի, Լիոն։
> 
> Եթե դու ՔՈ մտքերն ու մտավախությունները ներկայացնես, բան չեմ ասի «լրջությանդ»։
> 
> Բայց ամեն աբիժնիկի գրառումը բերել, ու լուրջ քննարկում ակնկալելը արդեն խնդալու ա։
> 
> Երեկ մի «լուր» եմ կարդում։ Ինչ որ «լրագրող» հրապարում տեսել ա տուն անիվների վրա, կողքից ինչ որ տաքսիստ ասել ա, որ դա հասարակաց տուն ա, լրագրող էլ մի պուտանկի նկար ա ճարել, դրել ա էդ բուդկի կողքը, ու հոդված ա սարքել, թե *հրապարակում հասարակաց տուն կա*։ Կարար, չէ՞, մի անկյունում նստեր, տեսներ որ ասենք զույգ ներս մտավ, դա նկարեր, ու հոդված սարքեր։
> 
> Բայց դա լուրջ մոտեցում կլներ։ Իսկ իրանց լուրջ 1000 տարի պետք չի։ Իրանց օդից հորինել ա պետք, անանուն տաքսու բաերռի հիման վրա հոդված ա պետք։
> ...


Ապեր, ես Ռուբենի կարծիքը իրավաբանական հարցերում ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարող անլուրջ համարել, քանի որ ծանոթ եմ իր մասնագիտական որակին արդեն երկար տարիներ: Բայց դա դեռ մի կողմ - մարդ էի՞նք, բան ասացինք, որոշեցին քննարկել այն, ինչն արդեն երկրորդ օրն է փոթորկում է քաղաքա-իրավական կյանքն ու ընդ որում այն աստիճան, որ իշխանությունները առայժմ միայն մի քանի անորոշ բաներ են ասել՝ արդնախի կարծիքը որպես իրավական մոտեցում և Սիսակ Գաբրիելյանի կարծիքը, որպես քաղաքական մոտեցում: Խնդիրն այնքան լուրջ է, որ վաղը Նիկոլը կխոսի այս մասին...

Ավելին ասեմ, ես այստեղ շատ լուրջ փակուղի եմ տեսնում և խնդիրն ամենից առաջ վեթինգի օրենքն է, 50 միլիոնի օրենքը և Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, ընդ որում խնդիրը բարդանում է նրանով, որ, վատ թե լավ, եթե ԲԴԽ վրա հսկողություն սահմանելով Նիկոլը կարող է դժվարությամբ, բայց իր բուռը հավաքել դատավորներին, ապա ՍԴ անդամների վրա ոչ մի իրավական լծակ չկա: Իսկ չէ՞ որ հենց ՍԴ անդամներն են ասել, այդ 2 օրենքներն ու 1 կոնվենցիան սահմանադրությանը համապատասխանո՞ւմ են, թե ոչ: Սա իրավական փակուղի է, իսկ իմ գնահատմամբ՝ իշխանությունների՝ իրավական առումով չհաշվարկված քայլերի հետևանք:

Հիմա ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ֆորումում քննարկման հարց էր ու դա դրան արժեր, հուսով եմ համակարծիք ես:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես մի քանի անգամ հանդեպել եմ «պնդման», որ Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան հակասում ա սահմանադրությանը։ Դու էլ էս իրանց հղում անում։

Դու անձամբ հանդիպել ե՞ս որևէ հոդվածի, որտեղ ցույց ա տալիս, էդ հակասությունը, ոչ թե օդի մեջ «պնդում ա»։ Եթե հանդիպել ես, ուախ կլինեմ, որ մեզ էլ ցույց տաս։

----------

Varzor (16.07.2019), Տրիբուն (22.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես մի քանի անգամ հանդեպել եմ «պնդման», որ Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան հակասում ա սահմանադրությանը։ Դու էլ էս իրանց հղում անում։
> Դու անձամբ հանդիպել ե՞ս որևէ հոդվածի, որտեղ ցույց ա տալիս, էդ հակասությունը, ոչ թե օդի մեջ «պնդում ա»։ Եթե հանդիպել ես, ուախ կլինեմ, որ մեզ էլ ցույց տաս։


Եղբայր, եթե էդ հակասությունը կամ համապատասխանությունը ցույց տալն այդքան դյուրին և մեկ մարդու գործ լիներ, էլ ինչներիս է պետք ՍԴ-ն  :LOL: 

Շատ լավ առաջարկ ես անում՝ բացի ԶԼՄ-ների աժիոտաժից հիմնավոր նյութ ունենանք քննարկելու։

----------


## Varzor

> Ավելին ասեմ, ես այստեղ շատ լուրջ փակուղի եմ տեսնում ․․․


Լիոն ձյա, քաղաքական դաշտում փակուղիներ չեն լինում։ Բավական է 180 աստիճանով շրջվել և ելքը գտնված է  :Wink: 

Կարծում եմ, որ ժողովրդավարության լավ կողմերից կմեկն էլ այն  է, որ ժողովուրդը հնարավորություն ունի փոխել ձախողված իշխանություններին, էլ չեմ ասում, որ անցած տարվանից հետո ՀՀ ժողովրդավարությունն իր արսենալը համալրեց իշխանափոխության նոր ու արդյունավետ թավշյա գործիքներով  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե չէ, նայի - անորոշ, օդի մեջ կրակածս պոստից հետո սրածայրերի ու, ոնց հասկացա, հատկապես ղզիկների վրով արված կրկին անորոշ պոստից հետո դու դիմեցիր ինձ՝ ընդ որում՝ ցիտելով իմ գրածը: Գիտե՞ս, դասախոսս մեկ էլ ինչ էր ասում - ըհը, ուրեմն, էդ քո չսիրած դասախոսներիցս մեկն ասում էր՝ սրածայրերը սրածայրությունը հերիքումա մինչև առաջին... սրածայրությունը, հետո իրանք դառնում են տխուր ք..., չէ, սպասի, ինքը ռուսերեն էր ասում՝ սենց, էլի - http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A3%D0%BD%D1%8...B2%D0%BD%D0%BE


անորոշ ու օդի մեջ կրակած?  :LOL:  բա որ տենց անորոշ ու օդի մեջ էր, ոնց ա որ իմ պոստի ոճական պատճենն էր?




> Բայց կրկնեմ, ես ուրախությամբ տեսնում եմ, որ դու դրանից չես՝ հատկապես տխրության պահով...


Ու սա իմ ասածները լակտություն ա համարում  :LOL: 




> Լուրջ ե՞ս ասում: Որոշեցիր սրածայրությունը թարգե՞լ:


հա, քո նման բթածայրերի հետ դժվար ա սուր մնալը  :Wink: 




> Բա որ կողքի թեմայում, կիրակի, սիրուն, հավեսի իրկունով մեր համար հանգիստ, ոնց որ լոնդոնյան երկու ջենթլմեններ բուխարիկի մոտ, սենց մտքեր էինք փոխանակում, խի՞ հանկարծ որոշեցիր... բլթբլթա, չէ, չէ, սպասիր - *ծլնգալ* մեջդ կուտակված թարախից՝ անցնելով անձնականին ու հիշեցնելով քննարկմանս մակարդակը: Հիշում ես չէ՞, Ծլնգ:


Լիոն ջան, քո ինքնապատկերը պետք չի ուրիշներին վերագրել, ես իմ մեջ թարախ չունեմ, որ հլը մի հատ էլ բլբլթամ դրանով, ու հաստատ համոզված եղիր, որ դու էդքան չարժես ինձ համար, որ վրադ նյարդեր վատնեմ։ Իսկ անձնականի դու էիր ավելի շուտ անցել...




> Ու հիշեցնեմ, որ դրանից հենց քիչ առաջ դու քեզ մի ուրիիիիշշշ տիպի վիրավորված էիր զգացել իմ ընդամենը միայն հռետորական ռեմարկից, երբ ասացի՝ դու, նկատի չունենալով քեզ կամ քո աղջկան:


քեզ եսիմ ինչի տեղ մի դիր, ես ինձ վիրավորված չէի զգացել, այլ միմիայն զգուշացրել էի անկոռռեկտ արտահայտվեելու ոճիդ մասին, այն պարագայում, որ դու դրանից առաջ ուրիշների արտահայտվելու մասին էիր մեծ-մեծ փրթում։




> Ուզում ես լուրջ խոսենք, *լուրջ կխոսենք*, բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ ի սկզբանե ես լուրջ եմ խոսել, իսկ դու ամեն ինչ անլրջացրել ես՝ վերջում էլ իջնելով լակոտության մակարդակին - վերջինն իմ գնահատականնա քո վարքագծին, կարաս վիրավորվես, *բայց* որ խելոք լինես, ուղղակի կմտածես էս ամեն ինչի շուրջ: Ստեղ լուրջ մարդիկ են հավաքված, համենայն դես ես ինձ լուրջ մարդ եմ համարում, որոնք իրենց թանկագին ժամանակը ծախսում են մի որևէ օգտակար բան ստանալու հույսով, այլ ոչ թե լակոտությանը ականտես լինելու համար:


Ի սկզբանե տուֆտություններ ես բերել ստեղ լցրել, մի քանի անգամ ասել ենք տուֆտություններ են, բայց մեկ ա անկապ բթածայրությունդ շարունակել ես, ու որ դրանից հոգնած մի քիչ ավելի հստակեցրել եմ ասածներս, սկսել ես «մի ջղայնացի, տոլերանտ, ինֆարկտ կստանաս» տուֆտաբանությունդ, ես էլ նշել եմ վարածդ քննարկման մակարդակը, որ փոխարեն ասածներին անդրադառնաս, ջրում ես քննարկումը «դու մենակ մի ջղայնացի» անկապություններով, ու հլը մի հատ էլ անձնականի անցնելու մասին դու ես փրթում։

Չէ, սխալ ես հասկացել, չեմ ուզում լուրջ խոսենք, ուզում եմ դու մի քիչ լրջանաս, ու ակումբը քաքանոց չսարքես, բայց աչքից շատ մեծ ու անիրականացվելի ցանկություն ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս մեջբերածս հատվածի համար նույնիսկ վարկանիշ կտաի, եթե դիալոգի մեջ չլինեիք


ուրախ եմ, որ տենց պայմանական վարկանիշելու սանդղակ ունես  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ուրախ եմ, որ տենց պայմանական վարկանիշելու սանդղակ ունես


Պայմանական չի, հստակ չափորոշիչ է, որը ձևավորել եմ ակումբում, տարիների ընթացքում՝ "վարկանիշներ" և "շնորհակալություններ" չեմ տալիս, եթե քննարկման փոխարեն լարված և/կամ վիրավորական երկխոսություն է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ գնահատում եմ անձնավորված/վիրավորական արտահայտությունները։

----------


## Lion

> Ես մի քանի անգամ հանդեպել եմ «պնդման», որ Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան հակասում ա սահմանադրությանը։ Դու էլ էս իրանց հղում անում։
> 
> Դու անձամբ հանդիպել ե՞ս որևէ հոդվածի, որտեղ ցույց ա տալիս, էդ հակասությունը, ոչ թե օդի մեջ «պնդում ա»։ Եթե հանդիպել ես, ուախ կլինեմ, որ մեզ էլ ցույց տաս։


Անկեղծ ասեմ՝ զուտ ժամանակ չունենալու առումով *անձամբ* խնդիրը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց, իմ շրջապատի իրավաբաններից ում որ հարցրել եմ, բոլորն էլ ասում են, որ խնդիր կա սեռերի հետ կապված, քանի որ, ըստ մեր սահմանադրությանը, ամուսնությունը տղամարդու և կնոջ միասնություն է: Հիմա իմ ծանոթ սահմանադրագետները խնդիր են տեսնում, ես իրենց վստահում եմ: Ի դեպ, գիտեի՞ր, որ Բուլղարիան հրաժարվել է միանալ այդ կոնվենցիայի, իսկ ամենևին էլ ոչ տոտալիտար Մեծ Բրիտանիայում առնվազն հետաձգել են այդ կոնվենցիայի հաստատումը - սա քեզ ինչ որ բան հուշում է՞:




> Եղբայր, եթե էդ հակասությունը կամ համապատասխանությունը ցույց տալն այդքան դյուրին և մեկ մարդու գործ լիներ, էլ ինչներիս է պետք ՍԴ-ն 
> 
> Շատ լավ առաջարկ ես անում՝ բացի ԶԼՄ-ների աժիոտաժից հիմնավոր նյութ ունենանք քննարկելու։


Հա էլի...




> Լիոն ձյա, քաղաքական դաշտում փակուղիներ չեն լինում։ Բավական է 180 աստիճանով շրջվել և ելքը գտնված է 
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ ժողովրդավարության լավ կողմերից կմեկն էլ այն  է, որ ժողովուրդը հնարավորություն ունի փոխել ձախողված իշխանություններին, էլ չեմ ասում, որ անցած տարվանից հետո ՀՀ ժողովրդավարությունն իր արսենալը համալրեց իշխանափոխության նոր ու արդյունավետ թավշյա գործիքներով


Լինում է ու հենց դրան են հետևում հրաժարականները:




> Պայմանական չի, հստակ չափորոշիչ է, որը ձևավորել եմ ակումբում, տարիների ընթացքում՝ "վարկանիշներ" և "շնորհակալություններ" չեմ տալիս, եթե քննարկման փոխարեն լարված և/կամ վիրավորական երկխոսություն է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ գնահատում եմ անձնավորված/վիրավորական արտահայտությունները։


Ի դեպ, մոդեռները այս բաժնում կա՞ն, կենդանի են՞: Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է, որ թեման ազատեն անհարկի լարումից...

Ծլնգ, ցանկացած մեկը կարա հանգիստ անցնի մեր խոսակցության էվալյուցիայի վրայով, իսկ մոդեռատորներն էլ *պարտավոր* են անել դա, ու պարզ կլինի որը որն է: Շարունակիր բլթբլթալ, ծլնգալ, կարաս դաժե գլուխդ պատովը տաս կամ սրածայրության գագաթնակետներին հասնես - մի տեսակ չարժես, էլի, որ էս լավ իրիկունը ես քո, առավել ևս քո հետ լեզվակռվի մեջ անցկացնեմ: Կարաս համարես, որ վախեցա, դու ինձ հաղթեցիր և այլն: Քո կարծիքը իմ... ծլնգին չի  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Անկեղծ ասեմ՝ զուտ ժամանակ չունենալու առումով *անձամբ* խնդիրը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց, իմ շրջապատի իրավաբաններից ում որ հարցրել եմ, բոլորն էլ ասում են, որ խնդիր կա սեռերի հետ կապված, քանի որ, ըստ մեր սահմանադրությանը, ամուսնությունը տղամարդու և կնոջ միասնություն է: Հիմա իմ ծանոթ սահմանադրագետները խնդիր են տեսնում, ես իրենց վստահում եմ: Ի դեպ, գիտեի՞ր, որ Բուլղարիան հրաժարվել է միանալ այդ կոնվենցիայի, իսկ ամենևին էլ ոչ տոտալիտար Մեծ Բրիտանիայում առնվազն հետաձգել են այդ կոնվենցիայի հաստատումը - սա քեզ ինչ որ բան հուշում է՞:


Լիոն ջան, հիմա ասենք վերցնենք, ուսումնասիրենք ու տեսնենք, որ, ասենք թե, կոնվենցիայի ընդունումից մեր հասարակությունը կարող է շահել։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ նաև պարզում ենք, որ ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը հակասում է։
Ո՞նց ենք անելու։ Կոնվենցիան չընդունենք, որ սահմանադրությունը պահենք՝ հասարակությունը կտուժի։ Ընդունենք՝ սահմանադրության խախտում կլինի։ Բա ո՞նց անենք։
Շատ պարզ․ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կոչված է ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին պաշտպանելու, առաջ տանելու և բարիք բերելու համար՝ ապահովում է ՀՀ քաղաքացու շահը։ Եթե սահմանադրությունը հակասում է որևէ հանրային բարիքի, ապա ճիշտը սահմանադրությունը փոխելն է։

Ուստի, քանի կոնվենցիան լուրջ չի ուսումնասիրվել և ներկայացվել իր բոլոր "շահավետ" և "ոչ շահավետ" կողմերով, անիմաստ է այն քլնգել միայն այն բանի համար, որ կարծիք կա թե ՀՀ սահմանադրությանը դեմ է։
Սահմանադրությունը վերին բացարձակ ճշմարտությունը չի՝ զարգանում է, հղկվում է, կատարելագործվում է։ Ու այդ ամենը մեկ նպատակի համար՝ առավելագույնս ապահովել ՀՀ քաղաքացու շահերը։




> Լինում է ու հենց դրան են հետևում հրաժարականները:


Հենց էդ էլ ասում էի՝ 180 աստիճան շրջվում են ու գտնում "Ելքը"  :LOL:

----------

Lion (16.07.2019), Thom (16.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ցանկացած մեկը կարա հանգիստ անցնի մեր խոսակցության էվալյուցիայի վրայով, իսկ մոդեռատորներն էլ *պարտավոր* են անել դա, ու պարզ կլինի որը որն է: Շարունակիր բլթբլթալ, ծլնգալ, կարաս դաժե գլուխդ պատովը տաս կամ սրածայրության գագաթնակետներին հասնես - մի տեսակ չարժես, էլի, որ էս լավ իրիկունը ես քո, առավել ևս քո հետ լեզվակռվի մեջ անցկացնեմ: Կարաս համարես, որ վախեցա, դու ինձ հաղթեցիր և այլն: Քո կարծիքը իմ... ծլնգին չի


Չէ, որդեղից արժենամ ախր, այ Լիոն ջան, քո լավ իրիկունները արժի շարունակես Շարմազանով-ադեկվադների հետ անցկացնել՝ պա լյուբոմու ավելի օգտակար ա  :Wink: ։ Բայց ասեմ. իզուր ես սենց վիրավորված աբիժնիկություն անում՝ կպնողական սրածայր, լակոտութուն, «ծլնգիս չի» ու բան... յանի ի՞նչ, մսուրի ավագ խո՞ւմբ։ Հետևողականությանդ վրա արժի աշխատել, թե կուզես իհարկե, նենց չի որ իմ ասածով պիտի անես...

Լավ իրիկունդ էլ լա՜վ անցկացնես, հուսով եմ՝ հաճելի շրջապատում։  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անկեղծ ասեմ՝ զուտ ժամանակ չունենալու առումով *անձամբ* խնդիրը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց, իմ շրջապատի իրավաբաններից ում որ հարցրել եմ, բոլորն էլ ասում են, որ խնդիր կա սեռերի հետ կապված, քանի որ, ըստ մեր սահմանադրությանը, ամուսնությունը տղամարդու և կնոջ միասնություն է: Հիմա իմ ծանոթ սահմանադրագետները խնդիր են տեսնում, ես իրենց վստահում եմ: Ի դեպ, գիտեի՞ր, որ Բուլղարիան հրաժարվել է միանալ այդ կոնվենցիայի, իսկ ամենևին էլ ոչ տոտալիտար Մեծ Բրիտանիայում առնվազն հետաձգել են այդ կոնվենցիայի հաստատումը - սա քեզ ինչ որ բան հուշում է՞:


Ինձ Բուլղարիան ու Բրիտանիան ոչինչ էլ չեն հուշում։
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա հենց փաստը, որ ես ոնց որ թե էդքան էլ պասիվ չեմ ՖԲ-ում, բայց դեռ ՈՉ ՄԻ հոդված չեմ տեսել, որտեղ թեկուզ խիստ մասնագիտորեն բայց ցույց տրվի կոնվենցիայի անհամապատասխանությունը ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը։
Ու էս պահին դա իմ համար նշանակում ա, որ տենց պնդում անողը օդի մեջ կրակող ա։

Ու ինչպես Վարզորը նշեց, եթե սահմանադրությունը հնացել ա, ու մարդու իրավունքներին դեմ ա դուս գալիս, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ ուղղությամբ մտածել, աշխատել, ոչ թե մարդու իրավունքները սահմանափակել։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.08.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019), Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ ես օրինակ` խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, որ Լիոնն այլ մարդկանց ա ցիտում:
Եթե ցիտում ա, ուրեմն նրա հետ համաձայն ա ու գտնում ա, որ ցիտվողն էդ միտքն ավելի լավ է արտահայտել ու արժանի ա ցիտվելու:

Ասենք` քննարկման որակն էապես փոխվելու է՞ր, եթե Լիոնը, մեկ ուրիշին ցիտելու փոխարեն, նույն միտքը վերարտադրեր սեփական բառերով:

Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, իհարկե արժե ուշադրություն դարձնել, թե ասողն ով ա:
ՈՒ հատկապես էն դեպքերում, երբ ասողն ասում ա մի բան, ինչը տրամագծորեն տարբերվում ա իր իսկ գործելաոճից:

Բայց կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում Լիոնը` ուրիշին ցիտելով, հանրային հնչեղություն ստացած թեման Ակումբ ա բերել քննարկման:

ՈՒ էս պայմաններում ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա էլի, թե խի ենք մենք բուն թեման թողած քննարկում Լիոնի անձնական հատկանիշներն ու թե ում ա ինքը լսում/կարդում/ցիտում:
Ախպեր ում ուզում ա թող կարդա, լսի ու ցիտի: Չափահաս մարդ ա, ինքն իր անելիքը մեզնից լավ կիմանա:

ՈՒնե՞նք թեմայով խոսալու բան` խոսանք, չէ` անցնենք թեմայից դուրս կամ ցվրվենք տբերով:

Սրան ցիտեց, նրան կծեց, սրա աղջիկը, նրա կնիկը..
Էս կարգի «քննարկումները» լուրջ ազդում են ֆորումի մակարդակի ու դրա անդամների տրամադրությունների վրա..
Ըստ իս էլի...

----------

Lion (16.07.2019), Thom (16.07.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Գաղթական ջան, Լիոնը առաջին տարին չի Ակումբում։ Ու էն դեբիլ մտքերը, որոնք բերում ա ստեղ, ինքը հաստատ չէր արտահայտի։
Կարա դրանց որոշ մասի հետ համաձայն լինի։ Ու մենք էլ ուզում ենք, որ ամբողջ էշությունը բերելու, մեզ դեմ տալու փոխարեն նորմալ շարադրի իրա մտքերը, մենք էլ դրանք կարդանք, պատասխանենք։

----------

Quyr Qery (09.08.2019), Ծլնգ (16.07.2019), Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես օրինակ` խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, որ Լիոնն այլ մարդկանց ա ցիտում:
> Եթե ցիտում ա, ուրեմն նրա հետ համաձայն ա ու գտնում ա, որ ցիտվողն էդ միտքն ավելի լավ է արտահայտել ու արժանի ա ցիտվելու:
> 
> Ասենք` քննարկման որակն էապես փոխվելու է՞ր, եթե Լիոնը, մեկ ուրիշին ցիտելու փոխարեն, նույն միտքը վերարտադրեր սեփական բառերով:
> ...


Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ցիտելը ո՞րն ա, հատուկ գույնով ներկում, բոլդացնում, բերում հաղթական ճպցնում ա, թե՝ «ահա՜, ասում էի չէ՞, Քոչարյանի դեմ խաղ չկա,Նիկոլենք կտենան իրենց հալը, էս թազա կառավարությունը սաղ տուֆտա՜ են, Շարմազանովին հալա՜լ ա...» ու հետո նենց մեղմիկ թե՝ «ես  իրականում Նիկոլին սիրում եմ, ուզում եմ ինքը հաջողության հասնի, ու ցավում եմ իր համար...», ու էլի սենց սենտիմենտալ ելևէջներ... Բլին, վայթե նման պարագայում պիտի սկսես ոչ թե մարդու անձնական հատկանիշները քննարկել, այլ ուղարկել բշժկի հետազոտվելու...

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, Լիոնը առաջին տարին չի Ակումբում։ Ու էն դեբիլ մտքերը, որոնք բերում ա ստեղ, ինքը հաստատ չէր արտահայտի։
> Կարա դրանց որոշ մասի հետ համաձայն լինի։ Ու մենք էլ ուզում ենք, որ ամբողջ էշությունը բերելու, մեզ դեմ տալու փոխարեն նորմալ շարադրի իրա մտքերը, մենք էլ դրանք կարդանք, պատասխանենք։


Լավ ենք անում ուզում ենք, Աթեիստ ջան:
Իրան ասեցինք դրա մասին:
Բայց չենք կարա չէ ստիպել:
Իրա որոշելիքն ա:





> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ցիտելը ո՞րն ա, հատուկ գույնով ներկում, բոլդացնում, բերում հաղթական ճպցնում ա, թե՝ «ահա՜, ասում էի չէ՞, Քոչարյանի դեմ խաղ չկա,Նիկոլենք կտենան իրենց հալը, էս թազա կառավարությունը սաղ տուֆտա՜ են, Շարմազանովին հալա՜լ ա...» ու հետո նենց մեղմիկ թե՝ «ես  իրականում Նիկոլին սիրում եմ, ուզում եմ ինքը հաջողության հասնի, ու ցավում եմ իր համար...», ու էլի սենց սենտիմենտալ ելևէջներ... Բլին, վայթե նման պարագայում պիտի սկսես ոչ թե մարդու անձնական հատկանիշները քննարկել, այլ ուղարկել բշժկի հետազոտվելու...


Կարան տարբեր պատճառներ լինել:
Կարող ա օրինակ շուտ հուսահատվող մարդ լինի:
Կամ էլ ասենք կարա մարդ լինի, որ միանգամից պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի, թե սաղ վատ ա ու ահազանգելով դիմի շրջապատողներին, որ իրեն հանգստացնեն:

Չեմ ասում Լիոնը տենց ա: Չգիտեմ:
ՈՒղղակի տենց առաջին հայացքից ծայրահեղականության տարբեր բացատրություններ կարող են լինել:

Եղբայր, մենք ստեղ հավաքվել ենք իրար ծաղրելու ու հոգեբույժի ճամփեն ցույց տալո՞ւ, թե՞ մեզ խելոքի տեղ դրած կառուցողական քննարկումներ ծավալելու:

----------

Lion (16.07.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019), Աթեիստ (17.07.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եղբայր, մենք ստեղ հավաքվել ենք իրար ծաղրելու ու հոգեբույժի ճամփեն ցույց տալո՞ւ, թե՞ մեզ խելոքի տեղ դրած կառուցողական քննարկումներ ծավալելու:


Գաղթական ջան, ո՞ւմ հետ ենք ախր քննարկում ծավալում։ Բերվում մի բան ա ցիտվում, մի քանի հոգով ասում ենք՝ մուտիլովկա ա, տենց բան չկա, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ պարզվեց առաջատար սահմանադրագետ ա, մի քիչ էլ ենք խորանում, մեկ էլ՝ հոպ, կարծիքները հիմնված են ուրիշների կարծիքների վրա, որտև ժամանակ չունի ինքը խորանալու։ Հիմա ո՞ւմ հետ ենք քննարկում, ակումբցու, թե՞ մի պոլկ աբիժնիկ մուտիլովշիկի։ Էլի, հարց չկա, ուղղակի թե վերջին տարբերակն ա, ակումբը ոտի վրա ֆեյսբուքացնում ենք, ու ստեղ մի քանիսս իրա խոդով ֆեյսբուք ոտ չդնել ունի, թե ուզածներս ա որ էս էլ ֆեյսբուք դառնա, պրծնենք, հարց չկա... բայց դե որոշներս դրա դեմ պայքարում ենք  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ինձ Բուլղարիան ու Բրիտանիան ոչինչ էլ չեն հուշում։
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա հենց փաստը, որ ես ոնց որ թե էդքան էլ պասիվ չեմ ՖԲ-ում, բայց դեռ ՈՉ ՄԻ հոդված չեմ տեսել, որտեղ թեկուզ խիստ մասնագիտորեն բայց ցույց տրվի կոնվենցիայի անհամապատասխանությունը ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը։
> Ու էս պահին դա իմ համար նշանակում ա, որ տենց պնդում անողը օդի մեջ կրակող ա։
> 
> Ու ինչպես Վարզորը նշեց, եթե սահմանադրությունը հնացել ա, ու մարդու իրավունքներին դեմ ա դուս գալիս, ուրեմն պետք ա էդ ուղղությամբ մտածել, աշխատել, ոչ թե մարդու իրավունքները սահմանափակել։


Չհասցրեցի ասել՝ ասեմ: Հա, եթե խնդիր կա, կարելի է Սահմանադրությունը փոխել, բայց դա արվում է հանրաքվեի միջոցով, իսկ այդ բարդ ընթացակարգի իմաստն է, որ Սահմանադրությունը հենց դժվար փոխվի: Քեզ համար հնարավոր է այդ կոնվենցիան առաջընթաց լինի, օրինակ ինձ համար՝ ոչ: Դրա համար պետք է տարբեր կարծիքներ հաշվի առնել: Ես փաստն ասացի, դեռ իրավաբան չեմ հանդիպել, որ տեղ խնդիրներ չտեսնի, ինքս, կրկնեմ, իմ կարծիքն առայժմ զուտ մասնագիտորեն չեմ հասցրել ձևավորել՝ այն կարևոր հարցը չի, էլի, ինձ համար, որ կյանքից այս զբաղված փուլում դնեմ, վերլուծեմ:




> Իսկ ես օրինակ` խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, որ Լիոնն այլ մարդկանց ա ցիտում:
> Եթե ցիտում ա, ուրեմն նրա հետ համաձայն ա ու գտնում ա, որ ցիտվողն էդ միտքն ավելի լավ է արտահայտել ու արժանի ա ցիտվելու:
> 
> Ասենք` քննարկման որակն էապես փոխվելու է՞ր, եթե Լիոնը, մեկ ուրիշին ցիտելու փոխարեն, նույն միտքը վերարտադրեր սեփական բառերով:
> 
> Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, իհարկե արժե ուշադրություն դարձնել, թե ասողն ով ա:
> ՈՒ հատկապես էն դեպքերում, երբ ասողն ասում ա մի բան, ինչը տրամագծորեն տարբերվում ա իր իսկ գործելաոճից:
> 
> Բայց կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում Լիոնը` ուրիշին ցիտելով, հանրային հնչեղություն ստացած թեման Ակումբ ա բերել քննարկման:
> ...


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես:




> Գաղթական ջան, Լիոնը առաջին տարին չի Ակումբում։ Ու էն դեբիլ մտքերը, որոնք բերում ա ստեղ, ինքը հաստատ չէր արտահայտի։
> Կարա դրանց որոշ մասի հետ համաձայն լինի։ Ու մենք էլ ուզում ենք, որ ամբողջ էշությունը բերելու, մեզ դեմ տալու փոխարեն նորմալ շարադրի իրա մտքերը, մենք էլ դրանք կարդանք, պատասխանենք։


Դե հիմի քեզ համար դեբիլ մտքեր են, ինձ համար՝ ոչ: Ընդ որում ասեմ, ես ցիտել եմ Իրավական ուղի ՀԿ պաշտոնական հայտարարությունը՝ հիմի ի՞նչ, դնեի էդ իմ բառերո՞վ շարադրեի: Եվ հետո՝ դուք կարծես այստեղ դատավորներ չեք, չէ՞, որ որոշեք, թե ես Ակումբում ինչպես գրեմ: Եվ վերջապես, համաձայնեք, որ այսպես բազմակարծությունն ավելի է ապահովվում, քան եթե բոլորս դնեինք, նույն բանն ասեինք: Ու ասեմ՝ այս թեման դեռ շատ ջուր կվերցնի...




> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ցիտելը ո՞րն ա, հատուկ գույնով ներկում, բոլդացնում, բերում հաղթական ճպցնում ա, թե՝ «ահա՜, ասում էի չէ՞, Քոչարյանի դեմ խաղ չկա,Նիկոլենք կտենան իրենց հալը, էս թազա կառավարությունը սաղ տուֆտա՜ են, Շարմազանովին հալա՜լ ա...» ու հետո նենց մեղմիկ թե՝ «ես  իրականում Նիկոլին սիրում եմ, ուզում եմ ինքը հաջողության հասնի, ու ցավում եմ իր համար...», ու էլի սենց սենտիմենտալ ելևէջներ... Բլին, վայթե նման պարագայում պիտի սկսես ոչ թե մարդու անձնական հատկանիշները քննարկել, այլ ուղարկել բշժկի հետազոտվելու...


Եղբայր պատվական, ես սիրում եմ բոլդով գրել, որ կարդալը հեշտ լինի: Բացի այդ, բոլդը փոխարինում է, համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ՝ շեշտին, դրանով ես շեշտում եմ ասելիքիս առանցքային պահերը, ես նույնիսկ հայցերից մեջ եմ բոլդ և իտալիկ օգտագործում, ինչն այնքան էլ տարածված չէ իրավաբանների մոտ: Եվ վերջապես կրկնեմ՝ ախր դուք չեք, չէ՞, որոշում, ես ինչը և ոնց Ակումբում գրեմ, եթե ես պահում եմ Ակումբի կանոնները, իսկ ես դրանք պահում եմ: Նաև ասեմ՝ էդ հաղթականի պահը սխալվում եք, նոր բերեցի այդ օրինակը՝ կրկնեմ, սա նման է նրան, որ երեխային ասում ես, դանակի հետ մի խաղա, ձեռք կկտրես, ինքը խաղում է, կտրում է, գալիս է մոտդ լացելու: Ո՞վ այդ պահին հաղթական կլինի:

Գուցե այս ամենը նյարդացնում է Նիկոլի կողմնակիցներից ոմանց, բայց կներեք, դա իմ խնդիրը չի, չէ՞: Ու նաև ասեմ, ընենց չի, որ ինքս Նիկոլի կողմնակից չեմ, ինքս ընտրել եմ Նիկոլին, համարել և հիմա էլ համարում եմ, որ ինքը պատմական առաքելություն իրականացրեց՝ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին: Հաջորդ քայլն, ըստ իս՝ պետականաշինությունը, ինքը նորմալ չի անում, եթե սենց եմ մտածում, չասե՞մ:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր, մենք ստեղ հավաքվել ենք իրար ծաղրելու ու հոգեբույժի ճամփեն ցույց տալո՞ւ, թե՞ մեզ խելոքի տեղ դրած կառուցողական քննարկումներ ծավալելու:


Գաղթական ջան, հիսթերիան չի կարող կառուցողական լինել, մանավանդ որ հղվում է հանրապետականների կողմից հերթական «սկանդալային», «տեսա՞ք, 
որ ասում էինք» տիպի անիմաստ դեբիլություններին, որոնց տակ բացի չմո աբիժնիկությունից ոչ մի պետականամետ ցանկություն ու նպատակ չկա: 
Հանրապետականները խելացի ու կառուցողական լինեին, հիմա գործ կունենային անիմաստ վայրհաչելու տեղը, երկիրն էլ ապուշ վիճակում չէր լինի:
Հետևաբար եթե Լիոնը ունի սեփական մտքեր ու ցանկություններ, ապա կարող է դրանք շարադրել, հակառակ դեպքում դեսից դենից բոլդով քոփի անելը վայթե ոչ կառուցողականության, ոչ էլ բարձր ինտելեկտի դրսևորումներ են:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սրա մասին վերևում գրեցի, եթե դժվար չէ, կարող ես կարդալ արձագանքս  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր պատվական, ես սիրում եմ բոլդով գրել, որ կարդալը հեշտ լինի: Բացի այդ, բոլդը փոխարինում է, համենայն դեպս ինձ մոտ՝ շեշտին, դրանով ես շեշտում եմ ասելիքիս առանցքային պահերը, ես նույնիսկ հայցերից մեջ եմ բոլդ և իտալիկ օգտագործում, ինչն այնքան էլ տարածված չէ իրավաբանների մոտ: Եվ վերջապես կրկնեմ՝ ախր դուք չեք, չէ՞, որոշում, ես ինչը և ոնց Ակումբում գրեմ, եթե ես պահում եմ Ակումբի կանոնները, իսկ ես դրանք պահում եմ:


Լիոն, *ուրեմն գնա գրողի ծոցը*:

----------


## Lion

Է հա, բայց Ակումբի կանոն խախտեցիր, չէ՞:

Ասենք մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս ինձ վիրավորելու մոտիվացիադ:

Հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ եք, հազար գոմիկի համար դոշ եք տալիս, գերլիբերալ եք խաղում, բայց շփման մեջ տարրական տակտ պահպանել չեք կարողանում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, ո՞ւմ հետ ենք ախր քննարկում ծավալում։ Բերվում մի բան ա ցիտվում, մի քանի հոգով ասում ենք՝ մուտիլովկա ա, տենց բան չկա, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ պարզվեց առաջատար սահմանադրագետ ա, մի քիչ էլ ենք խորանում, մեկ էլ՝ հոպ, կարծիքները հիմնված են ուրիշների կարծիքների վրա, որտև ժամանակ չունի ինքը խորանալու։ Հիմա ո՞ւմ հետ ենք քննարկում, ակումբցու, թե՞ մի պոլկ աբիժնիկ մուտիլովշիկի։ Էլի, հարց չկա, ուղղակի թե վերջին տարբերակն ա, ակումբը ոտի վրա ֆեյսբուքացնում ենք, ու ստեղ մի քանիսս իրա խոդով ֆեյսբուք ոտ չդնել ունի, թե ուզածներս ա որ էս էլ ֆեյսբուք դառնա, պրծնենք, հարց չկա... բայց դե որոշներս դրա դեմ պայքարում ենք


Ծլնգ ջան, ընդհանուր թեման ենք քննարկում:
Էդ քննարկման ընթացքում մարդ կարող ա ինքն իր սեփական մտավարժանքի արդյունքում ձևավորված կարծիքն արտահայտել, կամ էլ` այլոց ասածների հիման վրա ձևավորվածը:
Լիոնը չէ` ով ուզում ա լինի, եթե ասենք ուրիշին չցիտի, այլ նույն միտքն իր խոսքերով արտահայտի, հո չե՞նք իմանա, թե սահմանադրագետի ասածն ա վերարտադրում, թե՞ հերթական մուտիլովշիկի:
Մարդ ա` բան ա կարդացել, դուրը եկել ա, բերել ստեղ ցիտել ա:
ՈՒրիշներն էլ էդ մտքի հետ համաձայնվում են, կամ հակաճառում են, կամ էլ` արհամարհում, կողքով անցնում գնում են:
Իրո՞ք կարիք կա սկսել ցիտողի մարդկային հատկանիշները քննարկել կամ էլ նրան ուղղություն ցույց տալ, թե ում կարդա ու ում ցիտի:





> Գաղթական ջան, հիսթերիան չի կարող կառուցողական լինել, մանավանդ որ հղվում է հանրապետականների կողմից հերթական «սկանդալային», «տեսա՞ք, 
> որ ասում էինք» տիպի անիմաստ դեբիլություններին, որոնց տակ բացի չմո աբիժնիկությունից ոչ մի պետականամետ ցանկություն ու նպատակ չկա: 
> Հանրապետականները խելացի ու կառուցողական լինեին, հիմա գործ կունենային անիմաստ վայրհաչելու տեղը, երկիրն էլ ապուշ վիճակում չէր լինի:
> Հետևաբար եթե Լիոնը ունի սեփական մտքեր ու ցանկություններ, ապա կարող է դրանք շարադրել, հակառակ դեպքում դեսից դենից բոլդով քոփի անելը վայթե ոչ կառուցողականության, ոչ էլ բարձր ինտելեկտի դրսևորումներ են:


Վիշապ ջան, նենց չի, որ ես միշտ Լիոնի կամ իր կողմից ցիտվածների հետ համաձայն եմ:
ՈՒղղակի հլա տես, թե քանի էջ ենք արդեն Լիոնին, իր համախոհներին կամ իր հավանած կարծիքների հեղինակներին քննարկում:
Մի քիչ անարդյունավետ ու անլուրջ ա էս քննարկումը էլի, չե՞ս գտնում:

----------

Lion (17.07.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս կոնտեքստում շատ հետաքրքիր ինտերվյու էր, իմ կարծիքով լավ խոսեց:

1. Ասում է՝ ընթացակարգային արձանագրություն էր, դա կարծիքներ է արտահայտել, դա Վենետիկի վերջնական կարծիքը չէ,
2. Դատավորների պահով՝ շեշտադրելու են կարգապահական ու նյութական պահերը: Էս շատ մոտիկա Նիկոլի ասածին, ուղղակի մի փոքրիկ նյուանս կա: Նիկոլի ասածով ստացվում էր, որ ինչ որ առայժմ անհայտ կարգով, շատ արագ ու պարզ է ամեն ինչ արվելու, Ռուստամն ասում է, չէ՝ դատական օրենսգրքի կարգավորումներով ենք անելու: Այսինքն, զուտ էս մասով կարծես Նիկոլի կարծիքի զգուշավոր տարբերակն էր,
3. ՍԴ դատավորների պահով, որ ինքս ամենակարևորն եմ համարում, քանի որ դատավորները սենց թե ընենց ունեն ԲԴԽ, իսկ ՍԴ-ն դուրս է դրանից, խուսափեց որևէ հստակ բան ասելուց,
4. Շատ սահուն, բայց նաև շատ զգույշ խոսեց, ակնհայտորեն սպասում է վաղվա Նիկոլի ելույթին:

----------

Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգ ջան, ընդհանուր թեման ենք քննարկում:
> Էդ քննարկման ընթացքում մարդ կարող ա ինքն իր սեփական մտավարժանքի արդյունքում ձևավորված կարծիքն արտահայտել, կամ էլ` այլոց ասածների հիման վրա ձևավորվածը:
> Լիոնը չէ` ով ուզում ա լինի, եթե ասենք ուրիշին չցիտի, այլ նույն միտքն իր խոսքերով արտահայտի, հո չե՞նք իմանա, թե սահմանադրագետի ասածն ա վերարտադրում, թե՞ հերթական մուտիլովշիկի:
> Մարդ ա` բան ա կարդացել, դուրը եկել ա, բերել ստեղ ցիտել ա:
> ՈՒրիշներն էլ էդ մտքի հետ համաձայնվում են, կամ հակաճառում են, կամ էլ` արհամարհում, կողքով անցնում գնում են:
> Իրո՞ք կարիք կա սկսել ցիտողի մարդկային հատկանիշները քննարկել կամ էլ նրան ուղղություն ցույց տալ, թե ում կարդա ու ում ցիտի:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ինձ թվում է, չենք քննարկում, ուղղակի էմոցիոնալ ռեակցիա ենք տալիս անհավատալիորեն առկա ֆենոմենին:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժողովուրդ, նախ ասեմ, որ էս թեմայում Լիոնի վերջին տեսակետները ու քաղաքական վերաբերմունքը մեղմ ասած չեմ կիսում։ Բայց թեմայի քննարկումներին հետևելը հետաքրքիր էր (թեկուզ հաճախ ներվայնանալով արտահայտված մտքերի վրա) մինչև էն պահը, երբ սկսեցիք իրար անձնական վիրավորանքներ հասցնել ու քրֆել։ Հիմա ուղղակի տհաճ ա։ Ցանկացած կարծիքի ու մտքի մասին կարելի ա խիստ քննադատական արտահայտվել, առանց զրուցակցին քրֆելու։

Շահմազանովի տխմար մտքերը մեջբերելով գուցե քննարկման բովանդակությունը որակական անկում ա ապրում, բայց Ակումբի անդամներով իրար քրֆելով ամբողջ թեման քաք ա դառնում ուղղակի։ Որ շատ տարածվի ամբողջ Ակումբը քաք կդառնա։ 

Ամեն մեկը իր գիտակցության չափով ու արտահայտած կարծիքների ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակով ընդհանուր քննարկման ինտելեկտուալ մակարդակը բարձրացնում կամ իջացնում ա․ սենց թե նենց ամեն մեկիս ինտելեկտի չափը, էս կամ էն հարցով գիտակցության աստիճանը տարբեր ա, ու Ակումբի անդամների իրավունքն ա նույնիսկ ամենահիմար կամ թեկուզ մանիպուլատիվ կարծիք արտահայտելը։ Քննադատեք էդպիսի կարծիքները ինչքան սիրտներդ ուզում ա կամ ուշադրության մի արժանացրեք Ձեր կարծիքով ոչ խելոք մտքերին, եթե էդ ավելի էֆեկտիվ կհամարեք, բայց անձնական վիրավորանքների անցնելը մեր բոլորի ձախողումն ա, բանական մտքի ձախողումն ա։ 

Էս իմ ոչ ադմինիստրատիվ կարծիքն ա, ասեցի ասեմ, մնացածը դուք գիտեք։

----------

Freeman (17.07.2019), Lion (17.07.2019), Quyr Qery (09.08.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019), Գաղթական (17.07.2019), Ուլուանա (21.07.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Գաղթական

Միրզոյանը շատ կարևոր քայլ ա կատարել ԱՄՆ-ում:

Սպիտակ Տանը երևի ահագին զարմացել են, թե հլա սրանց պլոճիկին նայեք..
Տեսնենք, թե ոնց կարձագանքեն:

----------

Lion (17.07.2019), Quyr Qery (09.08.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019), Աթեիստ (17.07.2019), Տրիբուն (17.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գաղթական ջան, Լիոնը առաջին տարին չի Ակումբում։ Ու էն դեբիլ մտքերը, որոնք բերում ա ստեղ, ինքը հաստատ չէր արտահայտի։
> Կարա դրանց որոշ մասի հետ համաձայն լինի։ Ու մենք էլ ուզում ենք, որ ամբողջ էշությունը բերելու, մեզ դեմ տալու փոխարեն նորմալ շարադրի իրա մտքերը, մենք էլ դրանք կարդանք, պատասխանենք։


Որ միտք ունենա կշարադրի էլի: 

Լավ ա էն անտեր Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան էլ անգլերեն ա, շումերերեն չի,  մենք էլ ենք կարում կարդանք, մենակ ինքը չի կարում: Անտերի մեջ մի բառ գեյերի մասին գրած չի, բայց որ վավերացնենք, Երևանում գեյ պառդներ են սկսվելու: Ոչխարամտություն ա, թե՞ չէ: 

Հիմա մարդը ժամանակ չունի ինքը կարդա ու մանրամասն կարծիք հայտնի, ցիտում ա Պողոսին: Իրավունք ունի: Մենք էլ ժամանակ չունենք սաղ ցիտատները կարդանք, ասում ենք տկարամիտ ա գրողն էլ ցիտողն էլ, իրավունք ունե՞նք:

----------


## Lion

Դե ես էլ կարամ ասեմ, որ, եթե ժամանակ չունես մասնագետներից ցիտատները կարդաս, բայց վիրավորանքներ ես շաղ տալիս, ուրեմն *անդաստիարակ տկարամիտը հենց ինքդ ես*: 

Իրավունք ունե՞մ տենց ասելու՝ իհարկե ունեմ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Նիկոլը  հանձնարարել ա 1 տարվա ընթացքում Ազգային անվտանգության ռազմավարության նախագիծ մշակել ու ներկայացնել ԱԽ հավանությանը:

Ազգային անվտանգության ռազմավարություն, Կառլ..
Էս էն փաստաթուղթն ա, որը փորձում ա կանխորոշել ազգային անվտանգությանը սպառնացող ասպեկտներնու դրա դեմ ծառացած խնդիրները:
Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ կարգավորում են պետության կանխարգելիչ գործողությունները ու հնարավոր մանևրները՝ չնախատեսված ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակներում:

Նորմալ երկրներում պարբերաբար (շատ հաճախակի՝ կախված արտաքին մարտահրավերների փոփոխությունից) էս փաստաթուղթը լրացվում ու թարմացվում ա:

Իսկ Հայաստանում՝ վերջին անգամ սենց փաստաթուղթ կազմել են 2007թ.-ին:

Մամա՜ն ծաղկաման...
Էս ընթացքում մարտի 1-ա եղել, քառօրյա պատերազմ ա եղել, ՀՀԿ բնորոշմամբ՝ մի քանի զինված ապստամբության փորձ ա եղել, աշխարհն ա, կարելի ա ասած, գլխի վրա շուռ եկել, վերջապես՝ առնվազն 2 խոշոր հայ համայնք ա կործանվել ու վերացման եզրին հայտնվել,
իսկ մենք՝ լեռներում մաքուր օդին գառ ենք արածացնում...

Արա, նատուռի սարի պես երկիրը ռագատկի քար էին սարքել ոչխարները...

----------

Lion (17.07.2019), Varzor (17.07.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այո, տեղին քայլ է անում Նիկոլը, վաղուց էր պետք: Ընդ որում այդ հայեցակարգը պետք է դեկլարատիվ մասից զատ ունենա նաև գործողությունների կոնկրետ ծրագիր՝ բնականաբար՝ գաղտնի: Օրինակ, գործողությունների ծրագիր, թե ի՞նչ անել, եթե Վրաստանը "պայթի" կամ Թուրքիան մեզ վրա հարձակվի: Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում ռազմական պլանին, ոնց կռվել, երբ Թուրքիան հարձակվի, խոսքը վերաբերվում է ավելի լայն սպեկտրի՝ ի՞նչ անել, բնակչությանն ինչպես և դեպի ուր տարահանել, ի՞նչ քաղ. պաշտպանության միջոցառումներ ձեռնարկել, ինչքան պարենամթերք և առաջին անհրաժեշտության իրեր կուտակել, դրանք որտեղ պահել և այլն...

----------

Varzor (17.07.2019), Գաղթական (17.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Միրզոյանը շատ կարևոր քայլ ա կատարել ԱՄՆ-ում:
> 
> Սպիտակ Տանը երևի ահագին զարմացել են, թե հլա սրանց պլոճիկին նայեք..
> Տեսնենք, թե ոնց կարձագանքեն:


Ո՞վ, մեծ եղբայրը ։) Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարձագանքի, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ին էդ հարցում արտոնություն տա, ինչն ըստ իս չի լինի։ Բայց որ եղավ է ․․․
Ցավով եմ ասում, բայց Իրանից բավարար քանակությամբ գազ գնելու համար նոր գազամուղ է պետք։ Առկա գազամուղը չունի անհրաժեշտ թողունակությունը, ինչն ըստ իս ժամանակին կառուցելիս մտացված են արել (նաև փող են կերել)։ Բացի այդ գազամուղն ու բաշխիչ ցանցն էլ մեր սեփականությունը չեն։ Բայց էս բոլոր նշածներս, թեև մի փոքր խրթին, բայց լուծելի հարցեր են։ Կարևորը գործելու դաշտ լինի։

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլը  հանձնարարել ա 1 տարվա ընթացքում Ազգային անվտանգության ռազմավարության նախագիծ մշակել ու ներկայացնել ԱԽ հավանությանը:
> 
> Ազգային անվտանգության ռազմավարություն, Կառլ..
> Էս էն փաստաթուղթն ա, որը փորձում ա կանխորոշել ազգային անվտանգությանը սպառնացող ասպեկտներնու դրա դեմ ծառացած խնդիրները:
> Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ կարգավորում են պետության կանխարգելիչ գործողությունները ու հնարավոր մանևրները՝ չնախատեսված ֆորս-մաժորային իրավիճակներում:
> 
> Նորմալ երկրներում պարբերաբար (շատ հաճախակի՝ կախված արտաքին մարտահրավերների փոփոխությունից) էս փաստաթուղթը լրացվում ու թարմացվում ա:
> 
> Իսկ Հայաստանում՝ վերջին անգամ սենց փաստաթուղթ կազմել են 2007թ.-ին:
> ...


ԻՀԿ, իրոք որ անհրաժեշտ քայլ է։ Արդյունքները կտեսնենք գործողություններից։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ո՞վ, մեծ եղբայրը ։) Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարձագանքի, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ին էդ հարցում արտոնություն տա, ինչն ըստ իս չի լինի։ Բայց որ եղավ է ․․․
> Ցավով եմ ասում, բայց Իրանից բավարար քանակությամբ գազ գնելու համար նոր գազամուղ է պետք։ Առկա գազամուղը չունի անհրաժեշտ թողունակությունը, ինչն ըստ իս ժամանակին կառուցելիս մտացված են արել (նաև փող են կերել)։ Բացի այդ գազամուղն ու բաշխիչ ցանցն էլ մեր սեփականությունը չեն։ Բայց էս բոլոր նշածներս, թեև մի փոքր խրթին, բայց լուծելի հարցեր են։


Ի նկատի ունեյի ԱՄՆ-ի արձագանքը:
Բոլթոնը հատուկ մեզ ու վրացիքին Իրանից կտրելու համար էր եկել հյուր՝ սրանից մի քանի ամիս առաջ:

Իսկ «մեծ եղբայրը» բան էլ չի ասի:
Ինքն էլա Իրանի կողմից՝ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ:
Գազամուղն էլ՝ ճիշտ ես, ինադու են փոքր սարքել ու ռուսն էլ գիտի, որ մենք դրանով շատ գազ չենք բերի:

ԵՄ-ի հետ ներկայիս միջուկային բազարների ու ուժեղացող սանկցիաների դեմ Իրանին պաձեռժկան մի կողմից, էս վրացիքի տինտիրիտներն էլ մյուս կողմից՝ հիմա հեչ հարմար պահ չի, որ Պուտինը հայերի վրա մատ թափ տա՝ էդ մի բուռ գազի համար:
+ եթե մերոնք էս գործում հաջողեն՝ էլի նախադեպ ա՝ ԱՄՆ-ի խոստացված սանկցիաների անուլյացիայի:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի նկատի ունեյի ԱՄՆ-ի արձագանքը:
> Բոլթոնը հատուկ մեզ ու վրացիքին Իրանից կտրելու համար էր եկել հյուր՝ սրանից մի քանի ամիս առաջ:
> 
> Իսկ «մեծ եղբայրը» բան էլ չի ասի:
> Ինքն էլա Իրանի կողմից՝ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ:
> Գազամուղն էլ՝ ճիշտ ես, ինադու են փոքր սարքել ու ռուսն էլ գիտի, որ մենք դրանով շատ գազ չենք բերի:
> 
> ԵՄ-ի հետ ներկայիս միջուկային բազարների ու ուժեղացող սանկցիաների դեմ Իրանին պաձեռժկան մի կողմից, էս վրացիքի տինտիրիտներն էլ մյուս կողմից՝ հիմա հեչ հարմար պահ չի, որ Պուտինը հայերի վրա մատ թափ տա՝ էդ մի բուռ գազի համար:
> + եթե մերոնք էս գործում հաջողեն՝ էլի նախադեպ ա՝ ԱՄՆ-ի խոստացված սանկցիաների անուլյացիայի:


Ոնց հասկանում եմ խոսքը գնում է Իրանից ներկայումս ներկրվող ծավալները գոնե պահելու մասին:
Կարծում եմ ՀՀ-ի համար ԱՄՆ-ը նման քայլի չի գնա` դա նախադեպ կլինի, որ այլ խնդրող-պահանջողներ էլ լինեն:
Իսկ որ Պուտինի քաղաքականությունը "ադեկվատա", դրա մասին ինձ թվում է կարիք չկա հիշեցնելու:

Սպասենք որևէ իշմար-արձագանքի:

----------


## varo987

> Ո՞վ, մեծ եղբայրը ։) Չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարձագանքի, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ին էդ հարցում արտոնություն տա, ինչն ըստ իս չի լինի։ Բայց որ եղավ է ․․․
> Ցավով եմ ասում, բայց Իրանից բավարար քանակությամբ գազ գնելու համար նոր գազամուղ է պետք։ Առկա գազամուղը չունի անհրաժեշտ թողունակությունը, ինչն ըստ իս ժամանակին կառուցելիս մտացված են արել (նաև փող են կերել)։ Բացի այդ գազամուղն ու բաշխիչ ցանցն էլ մեր սեփականությունը չեն։ Բայց էս բոլոր նշածներս, թեև մի փոքր խրթին, բայց լուծելի հարցեր են։ Կարևորը գործելու դաշտ լինի։


Իրան- Հայաստան գազամուղի թողունակությունը 2,5 միլիարդ խմա էնքան ինչքան երկրի գազի ողջ պահանջարկնա։
Որը ի դեպ էլի կառուցվելա Քոչարյանի ժամանակ։ 
Եթե քչությունա անում Նիկոլը թող մի հատ նորը կառուցի մի 10-20միլիարդ խմ թողունակությամբ։

Բայց Նիկոլը մենակ թողես մեծ մեծ խոսա ռեալ գործ անելը իրանը չի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իրան- Հայաստան գազամուղի թողունակությունը 2,5 միլիարդ խմա էնքան ինչքան երկրի գազի ողջ պահանջարկնա։
> Որը ի դեպ էլի կառուցվելա Քոչարյանի ժամանակ։ 
> Եթե քչությունա անում Նիկոլը թող մի հատ նորը կառուցի մի 10-20միլիարդ խմ թողունակությամբ։
> 
> Բայց Նիկոլը մենակ թողես մեծ մեծ խոսա ռեալ գործ անելը իրանը չի։


Էդ 2.5մլրդ թիվը չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից ես վերցրել, բայց օրինակ Սիվիլնեթն ասում ա.




> Հայաստանի և Իրանի միջև գործում է «գազ` էլեկտրաէներգիայի դիմաց» ծրագիրը։ Իրանից ստացվող 1 խմ գազի դիմաց Երևանի ՋԷԿ-ում արտադրվում և Իրան է մատակարարվում 3 կՎտժ էլեկտրաէներգիա։ Հայաստանից Իրան տարեկան առաքվում է մոտ 1,2 մլրդ կՎտժ էլեկտրաէներգիա։ Հայաստանը Իրանից ներկրում է տարեկան 370-380 մլն խմ գազ։
> Իրան-Հայաստան գազատարը շահագործման է հանձնվել 2007-ին: Չնայած ի սկզբանե նախատեսված էր, որ գազամուղի տրամագիծը պետք է լինի 1200 միլիմետր, սակայն, շատերի համոզմամբ՝ Ռուսաստանի ճնշմամբ Հայաստանը կարողացավ կառուցել միայն 700 միլիմետրանոց գազատար, որն անհրաժեշտ ճնշման պարագայում կարող է տարեկան առավելագույնն ապահովել մինչև 2 միլիարդ խորանարդ մետր գազ՝ մոտավորապես այնքան, որքան սպառում է Հայաստանը մեկ տարում: 
> Ներքին սպառման համար գազը Հայաստանը ներկրում է Ռուսաստանից՝ 1000 խմ-ն 165 դոլար գնով։

----------

Varzor (18.07.2019), Տրիբուն (18.07.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ 2.5մլրդ թիվը չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից ես վերցրել, բայց օրինակ Սիվիլնեթն ասում ա.


Գումարած գազամուղի 55% սեփականատերը ռուսներն են, Քոչարյանի թեթև ձեռով: Իսկ ռուսները կյանքում չեն թողնի, որ Գազպրոմին այլընտրանք ունենանք:

----------

Varzor (18.07.2019), Գաղթական (18.07.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ ռուսները կյանքում չեն թողնի, որ Գազպրոմին այլընտրանք ունենանք:


Հուսանք ճիշտ խաղ կտանեն:

Պիտի կարողանան միաժամանակ ռուսներին համոզել, որ ԱՄՆ-ի ճանկերից Իրանին ազատելու համար իրենից հրատապ անհրաժեշտություն ա ներկայացնում ԻԻՀ-ՀՀ գազի ծավալները մի քիչ մեծացնել, ու ամերիկացիքին համոզել, որ իրանց հեչ ձեռք չի տա, եթե Հայաստանում գազի մատակարարման մենաշնորհը մնա ռուսների ձեռքը:


Իսկ էս ընթացքում՝ Ավինյանն էլ իր հերթին ա ՄԱԿ-ին բզում, որ վերջիններս էլ թուրքերին բզեն:
ԱՄՆ-թուրքիա հարաբերությունների սրման ֆոնի վրա՝ լավ ժամանակ ա ընտրված:

----------


## Varzor

> Իրան- Հայաստան գազամուղի թողունակությունը 2,5 միլիարդ խմա էնքան ինչքան երկրի գազի ողջ պահանջարկնա։
> Որը ի դեպ էլի կառուցվելա Քոչարյանի ժամանակ։ 
> Եթե քչությունա անում Նիկոլը թող մի հատ նորը կառուցի մի 10-20միլիարդ խմ թողունակությամբ։
> 
> Բայց Նիկոլը մենակ թողես մեծ մեծ խոսա ռեալ գործ անելը իրանը չի։


Ապեր, կլինի ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածե՞ս։

Գազատարի խողովակաշարի տրամագիծը 700մմ է, սակայն նախագծային եղել է 1400մմ։ Արդյունքում մոտ 4 անգամ փոքր պոտենցյալ թողունակություն ենք ստացել։
Նախագծային հզորությունը՝ տարեկան 1․1 մլրդ խմ, ներկայումս ավելին է, ու մյուս տարի (ավելի հավանական է 2020-ին) պետք է հասցվի առավելագույնին՝ 2․2-2․3 մլրդ խմ։
Նախագծային արժեքը կազմել է մոտ $ 150 մլն, սակայն արդյունքում ծախսվել է մոտ $ 250 մլն (մոտավոր թվեր են՝ տարբեր հայտարարություններից միջինացված)։ Այսինքն՝ 4 անգամ պակաս թողունակություն, 1․5 անգամ թանկ գնով։

Իրանից ստացված գազի յուրաքանչյուր 1 խմ դիմաց Հայաստանը վճարում է 3 կՎտ*ժ էլեկտրաէներգիա մատակարարելով։
Փաստացի Իրանից մատակարարվող գազի ծավալը նույնիսկ չի հասնում նախագծային հզորության կեսին։ Իսկ թե ինչու՞, այդ հարցին երևի Քոչարյանը կկարողանա պատասխանել  :LOL: 

Վերը նշված 2․3 մլրդ խմ գազը (գազամուղի առավելագույն հզորություն) ՀՀ-ին համարյա ամբողջությամբ կարող է բավարարել, բայց այն պարագայում, որ Հայաստանում ոչ մի խոշոր գործարան չի աշխատելու (ինչպես մինչև հիմա եղել է), Իրանին չենք կարող վճարել, էլեկտրաէներգիա չենք կարող արտահանել։

Ու չենք մոռանում, որ էդ նույն Քոչարյանի ժամանակ էլ "գույք պարտքի դիմաց" արեցին՝ գազամուղն այլևս ՀՀ սեփականությունը չէ։

----------

Գաղթական (18.07.2019), Տրիբուն (18.07.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Գումարած գազամուղի 55% սեփականատերը ռուսներն են, Քոչարյանի թեթև ձեռով: Իսկ ռուսները կյանքում չեն թողնի, որ Գազպրոմին այլընտրանք ունենանք:


Ո՞նց, մեր 45%-ը դեռ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի լավ լուրերից ենք խոսում, մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  :LOL:  

Զորամասերում սննդի նոր կարգի արդյունքում… Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյան




> Պաշտպանության նախարարության խոսնակ Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյանը Ֆեյսբուքի իր էջում լուսանկար է հրապարակել զորամասում մատակարարվող սննդից: Հիշեցնենք, որ մի շարք զորամասերում սննդի մատակարաումը նոր կարգով է իրականացվում, ՊՆ-ն խոստացել է զգալի բարելավել սննդի որակն ու տեսականին:


Ասեմ, որ զորամասերում սնունդի որակի բարձրացման հետ կապված էս ինֆոն մենակ որպես լուր չեմ դնում, համ էլ հաստատում եմ։ Իմ համար մենակ էն, որ բանակը էլ չեն թալանում, ու որ սկսել են հաստատուն քայլերով զինվորին մարդավայել պահել, արդեն էնքան մեծ  բան ա, որ կարային ուրիշ բան էլ չանեին։

----------

Gayl (01.08.2019), Life (02.08.2019), Lion (03.08.2019), Գաղթական (01.08.2019), Հայկօ (01.08.2019), Ձայնալար (02.08.2019), Վիշապ (03.08.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Քանի լավ լուրերից ենք խոսում, մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  
> 
> Զորամասերում սննդի նոր կարգի արդյունքում… Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյան
> 
> 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ զորամասերում սնունդի որակի բարձրացման հետ կապված էս ինֆոն մենակ որպես լուր չեմ դնում, համ էլ հաստատում եմ։ Իմ համար մենակ էն, որ բանակը էլ չեն թալանում, ու որ սկսել են հաստատուն քայլերով զինվորին մարդավայել պահել, արդեն էնքան մեծ  բան ա, որ կարային ուրիշ բան էլ չանեին։


Տրիբունի ասածը հաստատում եմ, մեր մոտ արդեն էս որակի սնունդ են ապահովել։ Կարճ կոնկրետ ասեմ, որ պարզ լինի։ Ոչ մեկի տանը էսպիսի սնունդ չկա։ 4 տարվա մեջ 10 անգամ ճաշարան չեմ գնացել, իսկ հիմա պարտադիր օգտվում եմ։

----------

Life (02.08.2019), Lion (03.08.2019), Sagittarius (02.08.2019), Varzor (03.08.2019), Անվերնագիր (02.08.2019), Արշակ (02.08.2019), Հայկօ (01.08.2019), Ձայնալար (02.08.2019), Յոհաննես (01.08.2019), Վիշապ (03.08.2019), Տրիբուն (01.08.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Քանի լավ լուրերից ենք խոսում, մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  
> 
> Զորամասերում սննդի նոր կարգի արդյունքում… Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյան
> 
> 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ զորամասերում սնունդի որակի բարձրացման հետ կապված էս ինֆոն մենակ որպես լուր չեմ դնում, համ էլ հաստատում եմ։ Իմ համար մենակ էն*, որ բանակը էլ չեն թալանու*մ, ու որ սկսել են հաստատուն քայլերով զինվորին մարդավայել պահել, արդեն էնքան մեծ  բան ա, որ կարային ուրիշ բան էլ չանեին։


վստա՞հ ես  :Think:

----------

Varzor (03.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վստա՞հ ես


Վստահ եմ ․․․ 

Ռելսերի վրա դրած թալանը հազա տոկոս վերացել ա; էն որ մատակարարումների տենդերներից սկսած մինչև բենզին սալյարկի մեջ մտնելուն ա վերաբերվում։  Տեղերում բան թռցնողներ համոզված դեռ լիքը կան, որոնց էլ պետք ա բռնել ու կոխել ծակերը։ Էտ էլ հույս ունեմ մանրից կդզվի։ 

Մի բան կարամ հազար տոկոս ասեմ․ 2017-ի ձմեռվա զորակոչի ու էս ամառվա զորակչի մեջ կիլոմետրերով տարբերություն կա, սկսած սնունդից, վերջացրած լիքը մանր մունր այլ բաներով։

----------

Varzor (03.08.2019), Յոհաննես (02.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ոնց որ հատուկ մեր կարծիքը հաստատելու համար ․․․․ 

Զինդատախազությունը բացահայտել է պետությանը պատճառված մոտ 9.7մլրդ դրամի վնաս

----------

Lion (03.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ էս թեմայով ամենալավ լուրը ու գնահատականը Փաշինյանի կառավարությանը այ էս ա․ 

2019-ի ամառային զորակոչի ընթացքում պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչվել է կանխատեսվածից շուրջ 15%-ով ավելի քաղաքացի

Մնացած թեմաներով հհկ/քոչարյանական շպանան կարա ինչքան ուզում ա վայրահաչի։

----------

Lion (03.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

https://www.facebook.com/10000076852...738553?sfns=mo




> Ավարտվեց 2019թ. ամառային զորակոչը 
> 
> 2019թ. ամառային զորակոչի ընթացքում պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության է զորակոչվել կանխատեսվածից մոտ 15 տոկոս ավելի քաղաքացի: Տոկոսը հիմնականում կապված է մեր քաղաքացիների հայրենիք վերադարձի, կամավոր ներկայանալու հետ, ինչպես նաև այլ աշխատանքների: Ընդհանուր զորակոչված զինծառայողներից շուրջ 120 զինծառայողներ հատուկ քննությամբ կատարված ընտրության արդյունքում զորակոչվել են տեխնոլոգիական վաշտ, արդի տեխնոլոգիաների մշակման խումբ և այլ հատուկ ստորաբաժանումներ: 89-ը քաղաքացի զորակոչվել են : 
>  ծրագրի շրջանակներում ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության հետ քաղաքացիաիրավական բնույթի պայմանագիր է կնքել 290 քաղաքացի:
> Կրթության և գիտության բնագավառում նշանակալի նվաճումներ ունեցող 196 քաղաքացու ՀՀ կառավարության համապատասխան որոշումներով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության զորակոչից տրվել է տարկետում: 
> Շնորհավորում ենք բոլորին և մաղթում բարի ծառայություն:


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «կանխատեսված»:
Հավանաբար՝ էդ էնքանն ա, որքան հաշվառման էին չէ՞ կանգնած:
Հիմա դիցուք 15.000 զորակոչիկ էր կանխատեսված:
2%-ով չէ, 3%-ով չէ, 15%-ով ավել...
Մոտս չի տեղավորվում՝ 2250 հոգի (ընտանիք) ներգաղթել ա՞, թե՞ էդքան մարդ խուսափել էին հաշվառման կանգնել, հիմա էլ փոշմանել են..




> Տոկոսը հիմնականում կապված է մեր քաղաքացիների հայրենիք վերադարձի, կամավոր ներկայանալու հետ, ինչպես նաև այլ աշխատանքների:

----------


## Վիշապ

> https://www.facebook.com/10000076852...738553?sfns=mo
> 
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «կանխատեսված»:
> Հավանաբար՝ էդ էնքանն ա, որքան հաշվառման էին չէ՞ կանգնած:
> Հիմա դիցուք 15.000 զորակոչիկ էր կանխատեսված:
> 2%-ով չէ, 3%-ով չէ, 15%-ով ավել...
> Մոտս չի տեղավորվում՝ 2250 հոգի (ընտանիք) ներգաղթել ա՞, թե՞ էդքան մարդ խուսափել էին հաշվառման կանգնել, հիմա էլ փոշմանել են..


«Կանխատեսված» երևի ենթադրում է զորակոչային տարիքի հասնողների թիվը:
«Ավելի քաղաքացիները» ենթադրում եմ կաշառք/ծանոթով ազատվածներն էին, որոնց կաշառք/ծանոթը փոզմիշ ա եղել, անունը դրել են «կամավոր ներկայանալ»: Բայց 15%-ը եքյա թիվ ա, եթե իրական է, տեսնես էդքանին կազարմաներում ո՞նց են տեղավորելու, չհաշված հագուկապով ու սնոունդով ապահովելը :Ճ
Արծրուն Հովհաննիսյանին ես էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում, դասական վատ փատերը թաքցնող, լավ փաստերը ճոխացնող մամուլի քարտուղար ա:

Հ.Գ. Բայց էն որ բանակի սնունդը սկսել է մասնավորը կազմակերպել, ընտիր բան է, էս լիքը պրոբլեմներից ազատում է՝ բյուջեն թալանող գեներալներ, պահեստից թալանող պռապռշիկներ, յախշի պովրներ, պահեստից տուշոնկա ցրող զինվորներ, չկլպած կառտոլով ու չմաքրած բրնձով թերսնված զինվորներ...

----------

Quyr Qery (09.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ճիշտ ես, հարգելի իմ բարեկամ, հեշտ չէր ու հեշտ չէ - դրա համար ասում եմ՝ նորմալ կամանդ հավաքի ու գործ արա, ոչ թե շոուներով զբաղվիր: Չգիտեի՞ր, հարգելի իմ Նիկոլ, որ դատարանները տոռմուզելու են քեզ, մտքովդ չէր անցնո՞ւմ, որ իրենք ի վիճակի չեն "մարսել" Քոչարյանի պես ֆիգուրին, էսօրվա Քոչարյանի դատը նայել ե՞ս, հարգելի իմ հռոմեացի հարյուրապետ, տեսել ե՞ս ինչա կատարվում - ու ասեմ, էս դեռ սկիզբնա, էս դեռ բուն գործի քննությունը չսկսվածա սենց...
> 
> *Իսկ հիմա հարց* - ի՞նչ էիր անում դու ու Զեյնալյանդ ցելի մեկ տարի, չկա՞ր կողքդ մեկը, որ ասեր՝ Նիկոոոոլլլ, ախպեեեերսսս, էս դատական համակարգը, հենց *էս* փոխի առաջին հերթին, նախորդներին ծառայող վարչության ու բաժնի պետերից ազատվի, այլ պարագայում գործդ առաջ չի գնա: Բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ՝ չկար, չի եղել - պիտի գաաաարրր, Քոչարյանի գործով սենց կոտրած տաշտակ դառնաաաաարրրր, նոր հիշեին վեթթինգ կոչված կասկածելի երևույթի մասին: 
> 
> Ընտիրա, խոսք չունեմ...





> Մերսի, հասկացա  Այնուհանդերձ ես կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ կիրառման դեպքում այդ մասնագետը բարիք կլինի...
> 
> Կադրային սխալ քաղաքականությունը, հայեցակարգ և օրակարգ չունենալը շատ շուտով իրենց զգացնել կտան ավելի ուժեղ, քան հիմա: 2020 թ-ի վերջում վիճակն ավելի կծանրանա: Ցավոք Նիկոլը՝ առաջնակարգ հեղափոխական և մի հերոս, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին, որպես բարեփոխիչ լրիվ հակառակ պատկերն ունի՝ անելով և քաղաքական, և պետականաշինական սխալներ: Դրա պտուղները արդեն զգացվում են, շուտով ավելի շատ կզգացվեն:
> 
> Կա՞ դատավոր, որին ես կզանգեմ և իմ ասածը չի անի - նման բան հայտարարելու իրավունք նա չուներ, ընդ որում կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ՝ կա: Մաքսայինի աշխատողին՝ դիմում կգրես և կգնաս - կրկին կոպիտ քաղաքական, իրավական և նույնիսկ պիառ սխալ: Փակեք դատարանների դռները՝ իիիմմաստը, ընդ որում՝ ինքնին տապալված մի ակցիա, որը կես օր էլ չձգեց, սև շորերով մարդկանց բռնեք - պարզա չէ՞, աբսուրդը, ընդ որում Ադեկվադի ժողովուրդը ինքին դաժե չարժեն էլ էդ ուշադրությունը, թալանածը հետ ենք բերելու՝ ո՞ւրա: Շարունակե՞մ...


Ըստ ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վերջին լայվի՝ համաձայն մի գաղտնի զեկույցի, Հայաստանը առնվազն 2014 թ-ից ինստիտուցիոնալ կաթվածահար վիճակում է…

Իհարկե ուրախալի է, որ խնդիրն ի վերջո ոչ միայն բարձրաձայնվեց, այլ նաև՝ գիտակցվեց, բայց չէ՞ որ, հարգելի մեր վարչապետ և իր թիմ, իմ ու ինձ նման մարդիկ վաղուց էին այս մասին խոսում: Ասվում էր, որ պետք են հայեցակարգային նոր մոտեցումներ և արմատական նոր բարեփոխումներ ամենից առաջ ինստիտուցիոնալ մակարդակում, չէի՞նք ասում, որ խնդիրներ կան գործնականում բոլոր ոլորտներում՝ տնտեսություն, իրավապահ համակարգ, պետական ծառայություն, հարկային համակարգ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն:

Ոչ, մեզ չէին լսում, վստահ էին, որ մի քանի ղեկավար անձանց փոխելով հարցերը ինքստինքյան կլուծվեն: Լուծվեցի՞ն – իհարկե ոչ, որովհետև, եթե մեքենադ սխալ է հավաքված և չի ընթանում, ինչքան ուզում ես վարորդին փոխիր, այն… չի ընթանա:

Մեկ տարի՞ էր պետք, որ սա գիտակցվի: Ցավալի է իհարկե կորսված ժամանակը, բայց... ոչինչ, էլի լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք – ի վերջո սկսեք ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգային բարեփոխումներ!

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլը ինչպես միշտ ստից քամիներ անելովա զբաղված։ ևս մի քանի տարի ուսումնասիրություններ անելով կհասկանա որ երկիր ղեկավարելը իր խելքի բանը չի։
Պիտի զբաղվի նրանով ինչ մոտա լավա ստացվում 20հազար դրամով հոդված գրել։

Ասենք ինչ որ ճանապարհի օրինակա բերում, որ անորակ կառուցվելա իր իշխանության օրոք։
Ըտեղ ինչ ինստուսոցիանալ հարց կա։ Մեկը մրցույթ հաղթելա, բարի լինեիր վերահսկեիր որ որակով կառուցեր։
Հո մենակ մեծ մեծ խոսալով չի։ Մի հատ ջահելի դրել էր տրանսպորտի նախարար, որ լավա մի քանի սիրուն բառ անգիրա արել ստարտափ, վենչուր, ինովացիա բան։

Նախկին հանցավոր իշխանությունների օրոք լիքը ճանապարհներ կառուցվել են, հա փողերի մի մասը կերել են բան, բայց ասենք Վարդենիս Քելբաջար Մարտակերտ ընտիր ճանապարհա, շատ բարդ տեղանքումել կառուցվելա, ու ինչ որ 6ամսից չի քանդվում։

----------


## varo987

> Ապեր, կլինի ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածե՞ս։
> 
> Գազատարի խողովակաշարի տրամագիծը 700մմ է, սակայն նախագծային եղել է 1400մմ։ Արդյունքում մոտ 4 անգամ փոքր պոտենցյալ թողունակություն ենք ստացել։
> Նախագծային հզորությունը՝ տարեկան 1․1 մլրդ խմ, ներկայումս ավելին է, ու մյուս տարի (ավելի հավանական է 2020-ին) պետք է հասցվի առավելագույնին՝ 2․2-2․3 մլրդ խմ։
> Նախագծային արժեքը կազմել է մոտ $ 150 մլն, սակայն արդյունքում ծախսվել է մոտ $ 250 մլն (մոտավոր թվեր են՝ տարբեր հայտարարություններից միջինացված)։ Այսինքն՝ 4 անգամ պակաս թողունակություն, 1․5 անգամ թանկ գնով։
> 
> Իրանից ստացված գազի յուրաքանչյուր 1 խմ դիմաց Հայաստանը վճարում է 3 կՎտ*ժ էլեկտրաէներգիա մատակարարելով։
> Փաստացի Իրանից մատակարարվող գազի ծավալը նույնիսկ չի հասնում նախագծային հզորության կեսին։ Իսկ թե ինչու՞, այդ հարցին երևի Քոչարյանը կկարողանա պատասխանել 
> 
> ...


 Ոնց որ Քոչարյանը 11տարիա երկրի նախագահ չի հիմա Նիկոլը պիտի պատասխանի թե ինչի Իրանից գազ չի առնում։
Մի գուցե էն ժամանակ խաբում էր ժողովրդին թե իբր իրանական գազը էժանա, Քոչարյանը թանկուկրակ ռուսաական գազա առնում։
Իսկ հմա եկել իշխանության ստերը բացահայտվելա, արդեն նիկոլականներն են բոլորին համոզում, որ պարսկական գազը շատ ավելի թանկա ու անորակ։

Բայց հարցը մնումա թող Նիկոլը կառուցի էտ 1400միլիմետրանոց գազամուղը, ովա ձեռը բռնել, եթե տենց վստահա, որ ապագայում իրա փայլուն կառավարման շնորհիվ մեծ գործարաններ են աշխատելու։
Հիշացնեմ, որ Քոչարյանը Նիկոլի քաղաքկան հայրիկ Նիկոլից ստացելա 300միլիոն բյուջե ունեցող երկիր։ 
Իսկ հիմա երկրի բյուջեն  3միլիարդի կարգա, այսինքն 10միլիարդանոց գազամուղ կառուցելալը պիտի 10անգամ հե
տ լինի քան 15տարի առաջ։


Վստահ եմ որ էտ 1400միլիմետրանոց գազամուղը դրսից ֆինանասավորվող գրանտակերների ստերնա, ոչ մի տենց նախագիծ չի եղել։
Ուղղակի իմաստ չկար, երկրի բյուջեն գերազանցող գումար ծախսել 10միլիարդանոց գազամուց կառուցել, որը իրա հզորության 10տոկոսով էր աշխատելու։

Իսկ գազպրոմին տալը կոչվումա օտարեկրյա ներդրում, էն ինչի մասին Նիկոլը մենակ ստից խոսումա Քոչարյանը արելա։
Եթե երկիրը հնարավություն չունի իր սուղ բյուջեյով  գազամուղ կառուցել, երկիրը գազիֆիկացնել բերվելա ներդրող ով կառուցելա։
Սովետ չի որ ամեն ինչ պետական լինի։

Ամբողջ երկիրը գազ ունի անխափան մատակարվումա, հիմա ինչ տարբերությունը Գազպրոմիննա թե Պողոսինը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց որ Քոչարյանը 11տարիա երկրի նախագահ չի հիմա Նիկոլը պիտի պատասխանի թե ինչի Իրանից գազ չի առնում։
> Մի գուցե էն ժամանակ խաբում էր ժողովրդին թե իբր իրանական գազը էժանա, Քոչարյանը թանկուկրակ ռուսաական գազա առնում։
> Իսկ հմա եկել իշխանության ստերը բացահայտվելա, արդեն նիկոլականներն են բոլորին համոզում, որ պարսկական գազը շատ ավելի թանկա ու անորակ։
> 
> Բայց հարցը մնումա թող Նիկոլը կառուցի էտ 1400միլիմետրանոց գազամուղը, ովա ձեռը բռնել, եթե տենց վստահա, որ ապագայում իրա փայլուն կառավարման շնորհիվ մեծ գործարաններ են աշխատելու։
> Հիշացնեմ, որ Քոչարյանը Նիկոլի քաղաքկան հայրիկ Նիկոլից ստացելա 300միլիոն բյուջե ունեցող երկիր։ 
> Իսկ հիմա երկրի բյուջեն  3միլիարդի կարգա, այսինքն 10միլիարդանոց գազամուղ կառուցելալը պիտի 10անգամ հե
> տ լինի քան 15տարի առաջ։
> 
> ...


Այ մուտիլովշի՞կ, էլի եկել ստեղ հազար մանեթի բլթցնու՞մ ես  :LOL: 

Ասում եմ, լավ ա Քոչարյանը մի քիչ երկար չմնաց, թե չէս սաղ երկիրը, քեզ ու գույքդ էլ հետը, գույք պարտքի դիմաց տալու էր մի հատ ռուսական կամպանիայի, անունը դներ օտարերկրյա ներդրում։  :LOL:  Հիմա պիտի ռուսերեն գրեիր էսքան բանը։ 




> Ամբողջ երկիրը գազ ունի անխափան մատակարվումա, հիմա ինչ տարբերությունը Գազպրոմիննա թե Պողոսինը։


Դե հա, մարդ կա տարբերություն չկա իրանց տուն որ ախափան հաց ա մտնում, հացը ինքն ա տուն տանում, թե հարևան Վալոդը։ Չնայած, երևի չկա, թե չէ Քոչարյանի հազար դրամի ու կտոր պիցայի հույսին մնացած չէին լինի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Chuk շա՞տ ենք տանելու էս անասունությունը։ Հասկացանք թողել ես ինքնահոսի, բայց կամ արգելափալում ես, կամ ռադներս քաշում ենք, Ակումբն էլ ա դառնում Քոչարյանի պրոպագանդային ռեսուրս։ Չափ ու սահման կա ստին ու կեղծիքին։ Էտ սուտն ու կեղծիքն ա, որ հասցեր ա երկիրը էս օրի։ Չի երևու՞մ, որ մարդիկ կոնկրետ հակապետական քարոզչություն են անում։ Սրանք սբություն չեն ունեցել ու չունեն։ Սրանց սրբությունը մի կտոր լափն ա, էսօր Քոչարյանը կտա, թե վաղը սուլթան համիդը, տարբերություն չկա։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Նորագույն պատմության մեջ Հայաստանի բոլոր ղեկավարները ջանք ու եռանդ չեն խնայել կրթության հերն անիծելու ու ժողովրդին ավելի շատ կառավարելի դարձնելու համար:

Նիկոլն առաջինն ա, որ էսօր խոսեց բնակչության կրթական ցենզը բարձրացնելու ու ինտելեկտուալ զարգացած հասարակություն ունենալու խիստ անհրաժեշտության մասին, որը փաստորեն ավելի անհանդուրժող կդառնա իշխանավորների հնարավոր կամայականությունների հանդեպ:
+ կրթությունը նորից անվճար դարձնելու ծրագրերի մասին ակնարկեց

----------

Lion (05.08.2019), Varzor (06.08.2019), Արշակ (06.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Շինարար (05.08.2019), Տրիբուն (05.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոնց որ Քոչարյանը 11տարիա երկրի նախագահ չի հիմա Նիկոլը պիտի պատասխանի թե ինչի Իրանից գազ չի առնում։
> Մի գուցե էն ժամանակ խաբում էր ժողովրդին թե իբր իրանական գազը էժանա, Քոչարյանը թանկուկրակ ռուսաական գազա առնում։
> Իսկ հմա եկել իշխանության ստերը բացահայտվելա, արդեն նիկոլականներն են բոլորին համոզում, որ պարսկական գազը շատ ավելի թանկա ու անորակ։


Ինձ արդեն սկսեց հետաքրքրել, թե թվաբանությունը որտեղ ես սովորել։ Ու պետք չի հայտարարություններ անել, որոնք անհիմն են։
Մենակ հիշեցնեմ զուտ թվաբանությունը։ 1խմ գազի դիմաց 3 կՎտ*ժ էլէներգիայով ենք վճարում։ Բնականաբար 1000խմ-ի դիմաց՝ 30հզ կՎտ*ժ։ Եթե նույնիսկ ներքին մեծածախ ցածրավոլտ սակագնով հաշվենք, ապա արդեն իսկ էժան է, քան ռուսական գազը։ Կոնկրետ իրանական գազով աշխատում է Երևանի ՋԷԿը, որի կողմից արտադրված էներգիայի սակագինը (ներառյալ ԱԱՀ) 23,35դր։ Այսինքն՝ 1000խմ=70050դր~$148:
Որակի մասով էլ ասեմ, որ հիմնական ցուցանիշը ջերմատվությունն է (կալորիականությունը) ու ՀՀ մատակարարվող ռուսական գազը հեչ դրանով չի փայլում՝ ինչքան էլ տարիներով պաշտոնապես խաբել են։



> Բայց հարցը մնումա թող Նիկոլը կառուցի էտ 1400միլիմետրանոց գազամուղը, ովա ձեռը բռնել, եթե տենց վստահա, որ ապագայում իրա փայլուն կառավարման շնորհիվ մեծ գործարաններ են աշխատելու։
> Հիշացնեմ, որ Քոչարյանը Նիկոլի քաղաքկան հայրիկ *Նիկոլից* ստացելա 300միլիոն բյուջե ունեցող երկիր։ 
> Իսկ հիմա երկրի բյուջեն  3միլիարդի կարգա, այսինքն 10միլիարդանոց գազամուղ կառուցելալը պիտի 10անգամ հետ լինի քան 15տարի առաջ։


Ուղղակի  :LOL: 



> Վստահ եմ որ էտ 1400միլիմետրանոց գազամուղը դրսից ֆինանասավորվող գրանտակերների ստերնա, ոչ մի տենց նախագիծ չի եղել։
> Ուղղակի իմաստ չկար, երկրի բյուջեն գերազանցող գումար ծախսել 10միլիարդանոց գազամուց կառուցել, որը իրա հզորության 10տոկոսով էր աշխատելու։


Պետք չի զրպարտել գոյություն չունեցող գրանտակերներին  :LOL:  ՀայՌուսԳազԱրտ-ի ցանկացած ստաժավոր մասնագետ այդ մասին գիտի:



> Իսկ գազպրոմին տալը կոչվումա օտարեկրյա ներդրում, էն ինչի մասին Նիկոլը մենակ ստից խոսումա Քոչարյանը արելա։
> Եթե երկիրը հնարավություն չունի իր սուղ բյուջեյով  գազամուղ կառուցել, երկիրը գազիֆիկացնել բերվելա ներդրող ով կառուցելա։
> Սովետ չի որ ամեն ինչ պետական լինի։


Միգուցե չմշակվող հողերն էլ տանք ուրիշ երկրի՝ կարգին օտարերկրյա ներդրում կլինի։
Դու "ներդրում" ու "գոյւք պարտքի դիմաց" հասկացողությունները չես տարանջատու՞մ։ Սըբանումա  :LOL: 



> Ամբողջ երկիրը գազ ունի անխափան մատակարվումա, հիմա ինչ տարբերությունը Գազպրոմիննա թե Պողոսինը։


Որ տարբերություն չլիներ, դռան տեղն էլ լուսամուտ կսարքեին։

----------

Գաղթական (07.08.2019), Տրիբուն (06.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ....
> Բայց, բլին, ինչքան վաղուց ազերի մեդիան մոնիտորինգ չէի արել...
> Էն ինչքա՜ն հավայի սփամ կա մեջը..
> Էն ի՜նչ մի ուղեղի լվացում, կիսլատայով փայլեցում, ու բենզոլինով օծում ա գնում...
> 
> Էսի ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմ էլ չի է..
> Էսի կանկրետնի hate speech ագիտպրոպ ա..
> Թե բա՝ Նիկոլը գաղտնի փաստաթուղթ ա հրապարակել՝ խոստովանելով, թե հեղափոխություն չէր անի, եթե իմանար, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էդ աստիճանի փուչիկ ա...
> ...


Ազերի մեդիան մեր մեդիայի քիչ մը ճոխացրած տարբերակն ա, նենց չի որ իրենցից են հնարում :Ճ

Բայց ինձ հետաքրիքր է, թե էդ «գաղտնի փասթաթուղթը» ինչի է գաղտնի ու ինչի՞ չի կարելի հրապարակել: ՈՒ եթե է՜դ աստիճանի գաղտնի է, ուրեմն Նիկլոը կարող էր դրա մասին ընդհանրապես չխոսել, էնպես որ էս պարագայում ես էլ մի երևելի հիացած չեմ Նիկոլի հավայի պոպուլիզմով: Նենց տպավորություն է, որ ինքը մի տարի վարչապետ լինելով հանդերձ երկրի վիճակի մասին նոր է ծանոթանում հանրապետականների սարքած գաղտնի փաստաթղթից, թե չէ՝ անցած տարի կարծում էր, որ էդքան էլ վատ չի վիճակը  :LOL: 
ՈՒ էն որ իբր ֆոկուս են եղել տնտեսական բարեփոխումների վրա, առանց համակարգային դեֆեկտները սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներով լուծելու, իմ կարծիքով ահագին հիասթափեցնող ա: Նենց տպավորություն է, որ երկրում ֆունդամենտալ փոփոխություններ անելու ադեկվատ ռեսուրս ընդհանրապես չկա, սաղ բարի ցանկությունների, պրոպագանդայի ու պոպուլիզմի վրա է, «բալքիմ լավ կլինի» հույսերով:

----------

Varzor (07.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ազերի մեդիան մեր մեդիայի քիչ մը ճոխացրած տարբերակն ա, նենց չի որ իրենցից են հնարում :Ճ


Շատ դիպուկ էր հղումդ, ինչը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ.
- ճիշտ եմ անում էդ կայքերի աղբակույտը չկարդալով 
- անզեն աչքով էլ փաստորեն երևում է, թե հատկապես որ «հայկական լրատվամիջոցներն» ունեն թուրքական ձեռագիր...





> Բայց ինձ հետաքրիքր է, թե էդ «գաղտնի փասթաթուղթը» ինչի է գաղտնի ու ինչի՞ չի կարելի հրապարակել: ՈՒ եթե է՜դ աստիճանի գաղտնի է, ուրեմն Նիկլոը կարող էր դրա մասին ընդհանրապես չխոսել, էնպես որ էս պարագայում ես էլ մի երևելի հիացած չեմ Նիկոլի հավայի պոպուլիզմով:


Չգիտեմ իհարկե, թե ինչու է գաղտնի, բայց Նիկոլի դրան հղվելու մեջ ոչ մի հանցակազմ չեմ տեսնում ))
ՈՒզում ա ասի՝ ՀՀԿ-ի օրոք կազմված փաստ կա, որ լիքը բան նենց չի եղել, ոնց պիտի լիներ:
Սա կարևոր էր երևի հետագա մանիպուլյացիաներից խուսափելու համար, թե.
- Մենք կարգին երկիր ենք ժառանգել, էդ Նիկոլենք չեն բաշարում համակարգն աշխատեցնել
- բա Նիկոլի օրոք կազմված փաստաթուղթի մեջ ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի գրված լիներ





> ՈՒ էն որ իբր ֆոկուս են եղել տնտեսական բարեփոխումների վրա, առանց համակարգային դեֆեկտները սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներով լուծելու, իմ կարծիքով ահագին հիասթափեցնող ա: Նենց տպավորություն է, որ երկրում ֆունդամենտալ փոփոխություններ անելու ադեկվատ ռեսուրս ընդհանրապես չկա, սաղ բարի ցանկությունների, պրոպագանդայի ու պոպուլիզմի վրա է, «բալքիմ լավ կլինի» հույսերով:


Ռուստամ Բադասյանի մի քանի ժամ առաջ վստահեցրեց, որ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումները ճամփին են.

https://www.facebook.com/24160094051...538334?sfns=mo




> Կձևավորվի հատուկ խումբ՝ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների նպատակով
> 
> Նախօրեին, «Ֆեյսբուքյան ասուլիս»-ի ընթացքում անդրադարձա նաև անցումային արդարադատության գործիքներին, և ի պատասխան այն  հարցի, թե «ընդդիմությունն ասում է, որ Կառավարության պատկերացրած վեթինգը չի լինելու» նշեցի. 
> «Մենք ոչ միայն հստակ գիտենք՝ ինչ ենք ցանկանում, այլև ունենք ռազմավարական փաստաթղթեր, որոնցից, օրինակ, Հակակոռուպցիոն ռազմավարությունը և գործողությունների ծրագիրն արդեն հանրային քննարկումների փուլում են: Այդ Ռազմավարությունը դրական վերաբերմունքի ու գնահատականի է արժանացել միջազգային կառույցների և քաղաքացիական հասարակության կողմից: 
> Անցումային արդարադատության որոշակի տարրերի մասին անդրադարձ կլինի նաև Դատաիրավական ռազմավարության փաստաթղթում, որն առաջիկայում կհրապարակվի: Մենք պատրաստվում ենք ձևավորել նաև հատուկ խումբ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների նպատակով, որը նախատեսում ենք կազմավորել 2020 թվականի փետրվարին: Այսինքն, բոլոր աշխատանքները գտնվում են ընթացիկ փուլում: Ինչ վերաբերում է դատավորների և այլ պաշտոնատար անձանց բարեվարքության ստուգման մեխանիզմներին, ապա արդեն պատրաստ է «Դատական օրենսգիրք» սահմանադրական օրենքի փոփոխությունների փաթեթը, որը ներքին քննարկումների և որոշակի շտկումներից հետո այս ամսվա ընթացքում կդրվի հանրային քննարկման»:

----------


## Lion

Հլը նայեք, էլի, տարբերությունը՝ Հայկի և Վահագնի: Առաջինը գիտական մակարդակում հստակ, սխեմատիկ մոտեցումներ է առաջարկում, երկրորդը դրսևորում է միայն "սերժական" կույր հավատ և պաշտպանություն իր լիդերին՝ ոչ մի էական հակափաստարկ չբերելով: Տխուր է - Նիկոլի կողքին պետք է Հայկի պես մարդիկ լինեին, ոչ թե Վահագնի, բայց ինքը հիմնվում, գործում և խորհուրդներ է ստանում Վահագնի տիպի մարդկանցից...

----------

Thom (07.08.2019), Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ազերի մեդիան մեր մեդիայի քիչ մը ճոխացրած տարբերակն ա, նենց չի որ իրենցից են հնարում :Ճ


Փոքրիկ դրվագ մեր «մեդիա»-ից:

Բլոգնյուզը ֆբ-ում ունի կես միլիոնից ավել հետևորդ:

Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը նույն ֆբ-ում ունի 610հազ հետևորդ, իսկ Նիկոլի գցած լայվը, նույն օրվա ընթացքում, հասցնում է դիտել 400-450հազ մարդ:

Գաղտնիք չի, որ բլոգնյուզը ադեկվադ Տեր-Նակալյանինն ա:

Հա, ուրեմն էս բլոգնյուզը էսօր սենց բան ա գցում:
Հոդվածի վերնագիրը՝ Գևորգը  ձեզ կսովորեցնի քսվել..
Գլխավոր նկարն էլ՝ ինքը Գևորգն ա՝ միջնամատը բերանն առած:
Ինքս վիդեոն 3վրկ եմ ընդամենը նայել, բայց լիքը մինչև վերջ նայողներ են եղել փաստորեն, որոնք պնդում էին, թե համ Գևորգի ատամներն են փչացած, համ էլ՝ քսվելու մասին ոչ մի կարգին բան չի ասում:

ՈՒ մեր իմաստուն ու քաջարի ժողովրդի ֆեյսբուքահայ կաստայի լայքադիր հատվածը սկսում ա 7 հարկանի քֆուրների շարանը.
բայց դրանք հասցեագրված են ոչ միայն Գևորգին ու նրա հարազատներին, այլև՝ բլոգնյուզին ու...
..տադա՜մ..
...Նիկոլին...

Հետաքրքիրա չէ՞ պսիխոգենեզը..
ՈՒրեմն Գևորգն իր փչացած ատամներով նստում կամեռայի դեմը քսվում ա, քոչիստ պիցցաըմբոշխ Տեր-Նակալյանը դա տարածում ա, իսկ մարդիկ՝ Խաչիկ գյուղից մինչև Լոս, Նիկոլին են քրֆում...

Ծիպը՝ Նիկոլը Նոր Հայաստանը լգբտ-ներով ա լցրել ու սաղին պռախոդ տվել...

Սենց էլ՝ մուկ տշելով ապրում ենք էլի:
Իսկ էդ ընթացքում էրդողանը նորանոր զինտեխնիկա ա ուղղում դեպի Սիրիայի սահման...

----------

Lion (07.08.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Հլը նայեք, էլի, տարբերությունը՝ Հայկի և Վահագնի: Առաջինը գիտական մակարդակում հստակ, սխեմատիկ մոտեցումներ է առաջարկում, երկրորդը դրսևորում է միայն "սերժական" կույր հավատ և պաշտպանություն իր լիդերին՝ ոչ մի էական հակափաստարկ չբերելով: Տխուր է - Նիկոլի կողքին պետք է Հայկի պես մարդիկ լինեին, ոչ թե Վահագնի, բայց ինքը հիմնվում, գործում և խորհուրդներ է ստանում Վահագնի տիպի մարդկանցից...


Էս նույն պոստը ես էի անելու, էրեկ գիշեր նայում էի էս ու ևս մի տեսանյութ, էնտեղ Հայկը մենակ ա մեկնաբանում Փաշինյանի հայտարարությունները։ Ընդհանրապես, ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակին ամենաադեկվատ ու սթափ գնահատական տվողը հենց Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանն ա։

----------

Lion (07.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հլը նայեք, էլի, տարբերությունը՝ Հայկի և Վահագնի: Առաջինը գիտական մակարդակում հստակ, սխեմատիկ մոտեցումներ է առաջարկում, երկրորդը դրսևորում է միայն "սերժական" կույր հավատ և պաշտպանություն իր լիդերին՝ ոչ մի էական հակափաստարկ չբերելով: Տխուր է - Նիկոլի կողքին պետք է Հայկի պես մարդիկ լինեին, ոչ թե Վահագնի, բայց ինքը հիմնվում, գործում և խորհուրդներ է ստանում Վահագնի տիպի մարդկանցից...


Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանին մի ժամանակ շատ էի հավանում, բայց վերջերս իր փոխակերպությունից հետո` էլ չէ:
Իսկ թե ինչն ա հանդիսացել էդ փոխակերպության պատճառը` 2 տարբերակ ա միայն մտքիս գալիս.
կամ ծախվելա, կամ էլ` փոքր երեխու պես նեղացել ա, որ ամեն ինչ էնպես չի զարգացել ու զարգանում ոնց հենց ինքն էր ցանկանում ու հիմա նեղացած գետնին պառկած ոտքերով ա խփում:

Որտև մարդն իհարկե կարող է, ինչ-որ պահից սկսած, կարծիքը փոխել ու իշխանամետից դառնալ ընդդիմադիր կամ հակառակը, բայց ոչ ցինիկանալ ու էլ թացը չորից չտարբերել:

Հեռու չգնանք` հիշենք Հեղափոխության օրերի իր ոգևորված ասուլիսները, լայվերը և այլն..
Ինչեր էր ասում, ինչպես էր հիացած ու գովերգում:
Իսկ էս հարցազրույցի ժամանակ ինչ ասեց?
Թե բա` տո ձեր արածն ինչ էր է.. քայլել եք էլի.. Գյումրիից ոտքով հասել եք Երևան էլի.. ժողովուրդն ա հեղափոխություն արել ու տվել ձեր ձեռքը.. դուք էլ հեղափոխության հերն եք անիծել...

----------

Progart (07.08.2019), Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Էս նույն պոստը ես էի անելու, էրեկ գիշեր նայում էի էս ու ևս մի տեսանյութ, էնտեղ Հայկը մենակ ա մեկնաբանում Փաշինյանի հայտարարությունները։ Ընդհանրապես, ներկա քաղաքական իրավիճակին ամենաադեկվատ ու սթափ գնահատական տվողը հենց Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանն ա։

----------


## Ծլնգ

հեղափոխության օրերին էլ էր Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը պրիմիտիվ մտածելակերպ դրսևորում, հիմա էլ

----------

Progart (07.08.2019), Տրիբուն (07.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՀՀ բնակչությունը 5 միլիոն սարքելու ամենաէֆեկտիվ ձևը Իսլամ ընդունելն է ու տարին 12 ամիս Ռամադան հայտարարելը: Կարևոր է, որ տղամարդիկ դիշդաշա հագնեն, չծխեն, չխմեն ու օրվա մեծ մասը գորգերին պառկած հանգստանան:
Բազմակնությունը պիտի պետականորեն խրախուսվի, կանանց միակ գործն էլ պիտի երեխա ունենալը լինի: 
Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս, ապա ալտերնատիվը չինացիներին ու հնդիկներին իմիգրացիոն արտոնություններ տալն է՝ պարտադիր հայերեն սովորելու ու զինապարտության պայմանով:
Մնացած՝ «տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ», «աշխատատեղեր», ֆլան ֆստանները հավայի պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ են, յա կաշխատի, յա չի աշխատի :Ճ

----------

Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀՀ բնակչությունը 5 միլիոն սարքելու ամենաէֆեկտիվ ձևը Իսլամ ընդունելն է ու տարին 12 ամիս Ռամադան հայտարարելը: Կարևոր է, որ տղամարդիկ դիշդաշա հագնեն, չծխեն, չխմեն ու օրվա մեծ մասը գորգերին պառկած հանգստանան:
> Բազմակնությունը պիտի պետականորեն խրախուսվի, կանանց միակ գործն էլ պիտի երեխա ունենալը լինի: 
> Եթե դուրներդ չի գալիս, ապա ալտերնատիվը չինացիներին ու հնդիկներին իմիգրացիոն արտոնություններ տալն է՝ պարտադիր հայերեն սովորելու ու զինապարտության պայմանով:
> Մնացած՝ «տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ», «աշխատատեղեր», ֆլան ֆստանները հավայի պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ են, յա կաշխատի, յա չի աշխատի :Ճ


մորմոնիզմը ավելի էֆեկտիֆ կլինի․ համ որոշ ճյուղերը բազմակնություն են թույլատրում, համ չեն ծխում-չեն խմում, համ էլ ակտիվ բարերարական կյանքով են ապրում  :Jpit: 

առաղջապահությունն ու տրանսպորտը թող շտկեն, տես ոնց ա 30 տարում մենակ սփյուռքից Հայաստանում թոշակի անցածների ներգաղթով հավելյալ միլիոն շշում՝ դե աղբի հարցից հետո, էլի․․․ իսկ կրթությունն էլ որ դզիր, պահո՜, պիտի իմիգրացիայի կվոտաներ նշանակենք, որ հնդկաստանի նահանգ չդառնանք․․․

----------


## Thom

> հեղափոխության օրերին էլ էր Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը պրիմիտիվ մտածելակերպ դրսևորում, հիմա էլ


Եթե պրիմիտիվ մտածելակերպով ուղղակի ոչնչացնում ա Ազգայի ժողովի իշխող թևի պատգամավորին, ապա այլ մտածելակերպ պետք էլ չի ունենալ։




> Հլը նայեք, էլի, տարբերությունը՝ Հայկի և Վահագնի: Առաջինը գիտական մակարդակում հստակ, սխեմատիկ մոտեցումներ է առաջարկում, երկրորդը դրսևորում է միայն "սերժական" կույր հավատ և պաշտպանություն իր լիդերին՝ ոչ մի էական հակափաստարկ չբերելով: Տխուր է - Նիկոլի կողքին պետք է Հայկի պես մարդիկ լինեին, ոչ թե Վահագնի, բայց ինքը հիմնվում, գործում և խորհուրդներ է ստանում Վահագնի տիպի մարդկանցից...



ՈՒ էս մարդը պատգամավո՞ր էր։ Ասում ա, Հայաստանը Արցախի ժողովրդի կամարտահայտման երաշխավորն ա։ Հարցին, թե ինչ են պատրաստվում անել Բակո Սահակյանի կողմից ընտրությունները կեղծելու դեպքում, պատասխան չկա։ Ասում ա, պատրաստվում ենք 5 մլն բնակչության հասնել։ Ո՞նց, պատասխան չկա, թե բա կանենք, դա մեր տեսլականն է։

30 րոպե մենակ մենք էս ենք ուզում, մենք էն ենք ուզում, մենք անելու ենք, մենք անում ենք։ Ընդ որում, ասում ա մենք անում ենք, բայց ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլ չի թվարկում։ Թե ինչ են անում, ինչ են անելու, ոնց են անելու, ոչ մի հստակություն։ Ու էս մարդիկ գոնե գիտակցու՞մ են, որ իրանց ժամանակը անսահմանափակ չի ու հաջորդ ընտրություններին հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի, որ իրանք ստանան նույն քվեն։

----------

Freeman (08.08.2019), Lion (08.08.2019), Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իհարկե ՔՊ-ն հաջորդ ընտրություններին 100% չի հավաքելու:
ՈՒ դա նորմալ ա:
ՈՒ հեչ պետք էլ չի, որ նույնչափ հավաքի:

Կարևորը՝ իշխող ուժ կմնա ու դա բավարար ա:

Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ամեն մեկս յուրովի ա պատկերացնում Հայաստանի զարգացումը:
ՈՒ, ՀՀԿ-ի հեռանալուն պես, բոլորն իրենց զարգացման տեսլականը հենց Նիկոլից էին ակնկալում:

Բայց դիմացինը մեղավոր չի, որ իր հետ կապված մեր հույսերն ինքը չի արդարացնում:

Էս փուլում հրատապ էր երկիրը ժեխից մաքրել ու նորմալ ռելսերի վրա գցել ու իրենք դա պատվով արեցին ու անում են:
Ընդ որում՝ «իրենք»-ը պայմսնական ա, քանի որ երբ շատ փոքր թվով ես սկսում 30 տարվա ճահճի դեմ պայքարել ու, հենց հաղթում ես, հազարավոր մարդիկ են շուրջդ հավաքվում, անհնար ա կարճ միջոցում կողմնորոշվել, թե կողքդ հավաքվածներից ով ինչի ա պիտանի:
Գաղտնիք ա՞, որ էդ հավաքվածների զգալի մասը պատեհապաշտ ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հայտնվածներ էին:

5 տարին քիչ ժամանակ չի:
Թող հասցնեն նոր գաղափարակից թիմեր հավաքվել ու մասնակցել ընտրություններին:

Բալքիմ մարդավարի ընդդիմություն էլ ձևավորվի...

----------

Chilly (08.08.2019), Lion (08.08.2019), Varzor (08.08.2019), Արշակ (10.08.2019), Ծլնգ (08.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Տրիբուն (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եթե Փաշինյանը ռադիկալ փոփոխություններ չանի, օրինակ, չփոխի երկրի սահմանադրական կարգը և չանցնի նախագահականի, ապա ես լրջորեն կասկածում եմ, որ մյուս ընտրություններում նա կրկին վարչապետ կլինի: Նաև հնարավոր եմ համարում այն, որ մյուս ընտրությունները 2023 թ-ից շուտ կլինեն՝ օրինակ 2021-ի կեսերին...




Ես իր հետ սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ, թերևս միայն դեմ եմ սփյուռքահայերին ընտրական իրավունք տալու հարցին, բայց դե ինքը այդ հարցում էլ միանշանակ չի պնդում...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե պրիմիտիվ մտածելակերպով ուղղակի ոչնչացնում ա Ազգայի ժողովի իշխող թևի պատգամավորին, ապա այլ մտածելակերպ պետք էլ չի ունենալ։


հա, երազանքների գագաթնակետն ա պատգամավորին «ոչնչացնելը»   :LOL:  ոչ մի ոչնչացում էլ չկար, երկուսն էլ անկապ տուֆտում էին՝ դպրոցական բազար




> ՈՒ էս մարդը պատգամավո՞ր էր։ Ասում ա, Հայաստանը Արցախի ժողովրդի կամարտահայտման երաշխավորն ա։ Հարցին, թե ինչ են պատրաստվում անել Բակո Սահակյանի կողմից ընտրությունները կեղծելու դեպքում, պատասխան չկա։


Էդ հարցն ինքն անհեթեթություն էր իր մնացած ասածի կոնտեքստում․ ուրեմն էնքան կարա լինի, որ ոտի վրա նախագահական ընտրությունները բեկանի, Արցախն էլ Հայաստանի մաս կոչի, բայց Բակո Սահակյանին ապօրինի վերատադրվելը չի՞ կարում չեղարկի․․․ զգո՞ւմ ես անհեթեթությունն ու պրիմիտիվությունը




> Ասում ա, պատրաստվում ենք 5 մլն բնակչության հասնել։ Ո՞նց, պատասխան չկա, թե բա կանենք, դա մեր տեսլականն է։
> 
> 30 րոպե մենակ մենք էս ենք ուզում, մենք էն ենք ուզում, մենք անելու ենք, մենք անում ենք։ Ընդ որում, ասում ա մենք անում ենք, բայց ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլ չի թվարկում։ Թե ինչ են անում, ինչ են անելու, ոնց են անելու, ոչ մի հստակություն։ Ու էս մարդիկ գոնե գիտակցու՞մ են, որ իրանց ժամանակը անսահմանափակ չի ու հաջորդ ընտրություններին հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի, որ իրանք ստանան նույն քվեն։


թեման Նիկոլի ելույթն էր, որը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ տեսլական էր, մարդն էլ ասում ա՝ տեսլական։ Նենց չի որ պատգամավորին պաշտպանում եմ, բայց Հայկը լրիվ ջուր ա ցանում։ Համահայկական խաղերին եկածների դիմացը երազանքներ ա կրակել (նույնիսկ մարդը ասեց էլ, որ անհնարին բաներ եմ ասում) ու հա, լավ կաներ առանց թվերի դա աներ, բայց դե հիմա առանց թվերի որ անում ա, ասում են՝ թիվ չկա, թվերով ա անում, ասում են բա խի՞ 5 միլիոն, թող չինացիներին անցնենք։ Վոբշըմ, դատարկ դեմագոգիա․․․

Հ․Գ․
Քվեի մոմենտով էլ․․․ Գաղթականը ասեց արդեն, է թող չստանան, մյուսները կգան, ու Հայկ Մարտիրոսյաներն էլ նույն ձևի դրանց կշորունակեն քլնգել

----------

Գաղթական (08.08.2019), Յոհաննես (08.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Վիշապ (08.08.2019), Տրիբուն (08.08.2019)

----------


## Thom

> հա, երազանքների գագաթնակետն ա պատգամավորին «ոչնչացնելը»   ոչ մի ոչնչացում էլ չկար, երկուսն էլ անկապ տուֆտում էին՝ դպրոցական բազար


Գործադիր թևի իշխող ուժի ներկայացուցիչը  30 րոպե տուֆտում ա, հա հեչ նորմալ ա  :LOL:  Գեներալներից ու Շմայսից հետո կուտվի վպրինցիպե։ 




> Էդ հարցն ինքն անհեթեթություն էր իր մնացած ասածի կոնտեքստում․ ուրեմն էնքան կարա լինի, որ ոտի վրա նախագահական ընտրությունները բեկանի, Արցախն էլ Հայաստանի մաս կոչի, բայց Բակո Սահակյանին ապօրինի վերատադրվելը չի՞ կարում չեղարկի․․․ զգո՞ւմ ես անհեթեթությունն ու պրիմիտիվությունը


Հարցը անհեթեթություն էր թե չէ, չգիտեմ, չեմ խորանում։ Բայց մարդը հայտարարում ա, որ իրանք կամարտահայտության երաշխավորն են, չնայած դրան կոնկրետ հարցի ու իրավիճակի դեպքում չի կարում երկու կծկտուր բառով ներկայացնի, թե ինչ են անելու։ Ստեղ պատճառն էլ ա պարզ, որովհետև ոչ ինքը, ոչ գործադիրի մնացած անդամները (ճնշող մեծամասնությունը), ոչ էլ օրենսդիրում նստածները բան չեն որոշում, անգամ էն դեպքում երբ էտ իրանց լիազորությունների ու ֆունկցիաների մեջ ա։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա մի մարդուց ու մի հատ շատ փոքր թիմից, իսկ էս պատգամավորը չգիտես ոնց հայտնվել ա ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում պաշտոն ա ստացել։ [/QUOTE]






> թեման Նիկոլի ելույթն էր, որը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ տեսլական էր, մարդն էլ ասում ա՝ տեսլական։ Նենց չի որ պատգամավորին պաշտպանում եմ, բայց Հայկը լրիվ ջուր ա ցանում։ Համահայկական խաղերին եկածների դիմացը երազանքներ ա կրակել (նույնիսկ մարդը ասեց էլ, որ անհնարին բաներ եմ ասում) ու հա, լավ կաներ առանց թվերի դա աներ, բայց դե հիմա առանց թվերի որ անում ա, ասում են՝ թիվ չկա, թվերով ա անում, ասում են բա խի՞ 5 միլիոն, թող չինացիներին անցնենք։ Վոբշըմ, դատարկ դեմագոգիա․․․


«Արցախը Հայաստանն է և վերջ»-ն էլ իհարկե կրակոցի, բայց դե երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից խոսք ա դուրս գալիս, որը միջազգային արձագանք ա ստանալու։




> Հ․Գ․
> Քվեի մոմենտով էլ․․․ Գաղթականը ասեց արդեն, է թող չստանան, մյուսները կգան, ու Հայկ Մարտիրոսյաներն էլ նույն ձևի դրանց կշորունակեն քլնգել


Քվեի պահով էլ դե իհարկե ով ուզում ա թող գա, Հայկն էլ ինչքան ուզում ա քննադատի, բայց էս մարդկանց թվում ա, թե իրավիճակը չի կարա փոխվի կամ ամբողջովին իրանց դեմ դուրս գա։

----------

Lion (08.08.2019), Varzor (08.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, պետք չի ակնկալել, որ մի երկրում, որտեղ համարյա 30 տարի ավազակապետություն է եղել, պիտի միանգամից իշխանության գար մի քաղաքական ուժ, որ 1 տարում ամեն ինչ պիտի դներ իր տեղը։
Մեր ներկայիս օրենսդիրն ու գործադիրը օդից չեն ընկել՝ ծնվել են հենց մեր նույն 30 տարի կեղեքված ժողովրդից։ Մի՞թե կարծում եք, որ էդ 30 տարիները, էլ չեմ ասում դրանից առաջվա սովետը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի ունեցել մարդկանց մտածելակերպի ու գործելակերպի վրա։

Էն, որ իշխող քաղաքական ուժի որոշ ներկայացուցիչներ կարող են ջայլամի քաղաքականություն վարել՝ դա էլ է նորմալ, կուրորեն պաշտպանելու են իրենց առաջնորդին՝ նորմալ է։ Քննադատություն չեն ընդունելու՝ նորմալ է։ Ձախողումներ նույնպես լինելու են՝ անթերի բան չկա։ Էս ամենի մեջ որևէ մահացու բան չկա, քանի դեռ ժողովուրդը զգում է, որ իրեն չեն զրկել իր ազատությունից, ինչպես նախկինում էր։

ԻՀԿ, ներկայիս կառավարության գլխավոր խնդիրը ոչ թե Հայաստանը 1 կամ 5 տարում դրախտ սարքելն է, որն ուղղակի անհնար է ժողովրդավարական կառավարման մեխանիզմի պարագայում, այլ այն, որ ժողովրդի *կեղեքված ու խեղված մտածելակերպի փոփոխության սաղմերը գցեն*՝ մարդիկ սկսեն հավատալ ու զգան, որ էս երկրում կարող է արդարություն լինել, կարող է պետական շահերը անձնականից վեր դասող լինել, մարդիկ սկսեն հասկանալ, որ եթե ուզում ես լավ կյանքի հասնել, ապա ինքդ նույնպես պիտի դրա համար գործ անես, քո ներդրումն ունենաս։ Սա է ամբողջը։

Նիկոլը պոպուլիստական կամ ամբոխահաճո խոսքե՞ր է ասել։ Ասենք թե ասել է (ԻՀԿ ասել է)։ Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ դա վատ բան է։ Ժողովրդի ոգին բարձրացնելը վա՞տ է։ Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես կկարողանան դա կիրառել իրական դաշտում։
ԻՀԿ շատ ավելի վատ բան է դատարկ քննադատությունը։

Հ․Գ․
ԻՀԿ, նոր ժողովրդավարական Հայաստանի կառուցման համար, նախկին ռեժիմների "փորձը" հաշվի առնելով, անհրաժեշտ առաջնային քայլերն են՝ սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը, ընտրական օրենսգրքի փոփոխությունը և դատաիրավական համակարգի մաքրումը կեղտից։ Այսինքն՝ քաղաքացու և պետության շահերը պաշտպանող մայր և հիմնարար օրենք-փաստաթուղթ, իսկապես ժողովրդի կամքն արտահայտող օրենսդիր և օրենքը պաշտպանող և պարտադրող մաքուր մարմիններ։ Եթե 5 տարում կարողանան գոնե սա իրականացնել, ապա հիրավի հերոս են։

----------

Lion (08.08.2019), Արշակ (10.08.2019), Գաղթական (08.08.2019), Ծլնգ (08.08.2019), Յոհաննես (08.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Վիշապ (08.08.2019), Տրիբուն (08.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ, *Varzor* ախպեր՝ էդ մինիմումնա - յանըմ ասում ենք՝ մաքսիմում լինի, էլի...

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համաձայն եմ, *Varzor* ախպեր՝ էդ մինիմումնա - յանըմ ասում ենք՝ մաքսիմում լինի, էլի...


Մաքսիմումի ձգտելը լավ բան ա Լիոն ջան:
Բայց մի քիչ էլ ռեալիստ պիտի լինենք:

Փոքր թվով վստահելի մարդկանցով եկել ես:
Ղեկավարման փորձ ոչ դու ունես, ոչ՝ հետիններդ:
Լիքը բաներ ունեք դեռ սովորելու:
Ինֆորմացիայի հսկայական պաշարներ մինչև էսօր գաղտնի են պահվել ժողովրդից՝ սկսած երկրում գործող կառավարման իրական մեխանիզմներից, մինչև՝ տարբեր արտաքին ուժերի հետ բանակցային գործընթացներ:
Էդ սաղ պիտի կարճ ժամանակահատվածում մարսեք, անալիզ անեք ու որոշեք, թե ինչ տիպի եք դուք շարունակելու:
Բոլոր բնագավառներում մեծ ու խորը արմատներ գցած համակարգին չես կարող միանգամից լայնամասշտաբ պատերազմ հայտարարել ու ռադիկալ փոփոխություններ սկսել (առավել ևս, որ բոլոր պարագլուխներին փոխարինելու հարմար կադրեր չունես):
Քիչ քիչ դոզաներով ա պետք ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ:

ՈՒ սենց երկար կարելի ա թվարկել խոչընդոտները..

ՈՒ ամբողջ ընթացքում բոլոր անկյուններում լիքը ադեկվադներ են թաքստոցներից փորձում քեզ ու հետիններիդ պադնոժկա տալ..

Էսքանն էլ որ անում են՝ հերոսություն ա:
Ըստ իս էլի...

----------

Varzor (09.08.2019), Արշակ (10.08.2019), Յոհաննես (08.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը փորձում է ռադիկալի տպավորություն թողնել, ասենք՝ դատավորներին չորով փոխել, անցումային դատ ու դատաստան անել, Քոչարյանին չորով «չեզոքացնել», Ղարաբաղում չորով իշխանափոխություն անել ու Ղարաբաղը չորով միացնել Հայաստանին (դե՝ ֆորմալ),  և այլն... 
Չգիտեմ ինքանով է անկեղծ իր հայրենասիրական նկատառումներով, բայց կարծում եմ օքեյ ա սենց ընդդիմախոսությունը ինչքան էլ պրիմիտիվ թվա, 1000 անգամ ավելի օքեյ ա, 
քան աշոծյանների ու շարմազանովների ու մնացած թուլեքի զառանցանքերը, թե իրենք ինչքան լավ տղա էին, իրենց վախտ ինչքան լավ էր, ու հիմա ոնց ա քանդվում Հայաստանը առանց իրենց նման գա*նների:
Առհասարակ լավ կլիներ ԱԱԾ-ն զբաղվեր սաղ աբիժնիկ թերթերի ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրները պարզելով, վստահ եմ, սաղ գողացած փողեր են:

----------

Lion (08.08.2019), Varzor (09.08.2019), Ծլնգ (09.08.2019), Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Գաղթական* ջան, մեծ հաշվով համաձայն եմ, կա այդ պահերը, բայց կան նաև սխալներ, բացթողումներ և թերացումներ: Դրանց մասին արդեն շատ եմ գրել...

----------

Գաղթական (09.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գործադիր թևի իշխող ուժի ներկայացուցիչը  30 րոպե տուֆտում ա, հա հեչ նորմալ ա  Գեներալներից ու Շմայսից հետո կուտվի վպրինցիպե։


Պատգամավորի գործի բնույթի մեծ մասն ա անկապ տուֆտելը  :LOL: 




> Հարցը անհեթեթություն էր թե չէ, չգիտեմ, չեմ խորանում։ Բայց մարդը հայտարարում ա, որ իրանք կամարտահայտության երաշխավորն են, չնայած դրան կոնկրետ հարցի ու իրավիճակի դեպքում չի կարում երկու կծկտուր բառով ներկայացնի, թե ինչ են անելու։ Ստեղ պատճառն էլ ա պարզ, որովհետև ոչ ինքը, ոչ գործադիրի մնացած անդամները (ճնշող մեծամասնությունը), ոչ էլ օրենսդիրում նստածները բան չեն որոշում, անգամ էն դեպքում երբ էտ իրանց լիազորությունների ու ֆունկցիաների մեջ ա։ Ամեն ինչ կախված ա մի մարդուց ու մի հատ շատ փոքր թիմից, իսկ էս պատգամավորը չգիտես ոնց հայտնվել ա ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում պաշտոն ա ստացել։


Էհ հա, բա համամասնական ընտրությունները տենց էլ լինում են՝ լավերի հետ կարա լիքը սվոյ թափթփուկ էլ անցնի, ովքեր միգուցե և հանրային խոսքից թույլ լինեն, բայց ուրիշ բաներով լիքը պետքական լավերին։ Բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, չեմ կարծում թե անհեթեթ հարցերին արժի ընդհանրապես արձագանքել։ Ու օրենսդիր մարմնի ներկայացուցչի գործը չի մեկնաբանել, թե «բա որ...»-ի դեպքում գործադիր մարմինն ինչ պիտի անի։ Նենց որ սխալ պրիտենզիա եք ներկայացնում թե Հայկը, թե դու։




> «Արցախը Հայաստանն է և վերջ»-ն էլ իհարկե կրակոցի, բայց դե երկրի ղեկավարի բերանից խոսք ա դուրս գալիս, որը միջազգային արձագանք ա ստանալու։


Ի՞նչ միջազգային արձագանք ա ստանալու։ Ադրբեջանը աջ ու ձախ ասում ա Ղարաբաղը մերն ա ու բիզիմդիր ենք անելու, իսկ ստեղ մարդը համայնահայության վերաբերյալ իր երազանքները թվարկելուց ասեց «Արցախը Հայաստան է և վերջ» բոլորը դողէրոցքի մեջ ընկան։ Խի ինչ-որ մեկի համար գաղտնի՞ք էր, որ Արցախում հայություն ա բնակվում, կամ որ հայաստանյան անձնագրերով են ֆռֆռում, հայկական տարադրամ են օգտագործում, Հայաստանի վարչապետի տղեն Արցախում ա ծառայում... հա, դե յուրե Արցախը անկախություն ա հռչակել, ու Հայաստանը ի վիճակի չէր ասել՝ իմն ա ու վերջ, բայց բնականաբար Նիկոլը շատ ավելի շատ տեղ ունի ասելու որ Արցախը Հայաստան ա, քան Ալիևների շայկեն՝ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջան ա։ 




> Քվեի պահով էլ դե իհարկե ով ուզում ա թող գա, Հայկն էլ ինչքան ուզում ա քննադատի, բայց էս մարդկանց թվում ա, թե իրավիճակը չի կարա փոխվի կամ ամբողջովին իրանց դեմ դուրս գա։


Իսկ քեզ ի՞նչու ա թվում, թե իրավիճակը կարա իրանց դեմ դուրս գա, կամ որ իրենք սենց կամ նենց են կարծում։ Իրենք էլ իրենց կարողությունների սահմանում են կառավարում, թե ինչ կլինի, ժողովուրդը կորոշի՝ ընտրություններում կամ փողոցում։ Ինչ անի չանի, էս իշխանությունը մի բան արդեն ցույց ա տվել՝ փողոցում ժողովրդի կամարտահայտության հաղթանակը, ինչի դեմ իրենք էլ են անպաշտպան, թե գործը հասնի դրան։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը փորձում է ռադիկալի տպավորություն թողնել, ասենք՝ դատավորներին չորով փոխել, անցումային դատ ու դատաստան անել, Քոչարյանին չորով «չեզոքացնել», Ղարաբաղում չորով իշխանափոխություն անել ու Ղարաբաղը չորով միացնել Հայաստանին (դե՝ ֆորմալ),  և այլն... 
> Չգիտեմ ինքանով է անկեղծ իր հայրենասիրական նկատառումներով, բայց կարծում եմ օքեյ ա սենց ընդդիմախոսությունը ինչքան էլ պրիմիտիվ թվա, 1000 անգամ ավելի օքեյ ա, 
> քան աշոծյանների ու շարմազանովների ու մնացած թուլեքի զառանցանքերը, թե իրենք ինչքան լավ տղա էին, իրենց վախտ ինչքան լավ էր, ու հիմա ոնց ա քանդվում Հայաստանը առանց իրենց նման գա*նների:
> Առհասարակ լավ կլիներ ԱԱԾ-ն զբաղվեր սաղ աբիժնիկ թերթերի ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրները պարզելով, վստահ եմ, սաղ գողացած փողեր են:


առաջին պարբերությանդ մոմենտով՝ պալյուբոմու... ու ընդհանրապես, առողջ հասարակության մեջ տարբեր ձայները միայն ամրացնում են ընդհանուրը, քանի ատելության ու բռնության քարոզ չեն տանում։ Իսկ ԱԱԾ-ի մոմենտով... էդ մարդիկ ո՞ր մեկի հետևից հասցնեն, հլը մի հատ էլ իրենց ներքին պարկեշտությանն էլ հետևեն։ Ու մի բան նենց չարին, բոլոր կողմից խոսքի ազատության վրա հարձակում են բոլորը գոռալու։ Հեշտ բան չի 30 տարի մեջը բոլոր ձևերով քաքած ավգյան ախոռները թափովից մաքրել...

----------

Varzor (09.08.2019), Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ ինձ բացատրել, թե միջոցների խիստ սղություն ունեցող մեր երկրում Վարդավառի տոնին Բաղրամյան փողոցում գորգեր լվանալու և իրար ջրելու համար 4.941.300 ՀՀ դրամ հատկացնելու իմաստը *Ո՞ՐՆ էր* և, գլխավորը՝ այդ գումարն ի վերջո *ԻՆՉԻ՞* վրա է ծախսվել:

Ախր փող չկա, ժողովուրդ, հազարավոր ծակեր ունենք, որ կարող են փակվել, հազարավոր ծրագրեր չեն իրականացվում, որովհետև... փող չկա, իսկ դուք դնում, գորգեր լվալու և Վարդավառին փողոցում իրար ջրելու համար 10.000 դոլարից ավել եք հատկացնում, հետո էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչի վրա եք այն մսխում:

Իշխանություն, էս... ի՞նչ ես անում?!

----------


## Գաղթական

> 4.941.300 ՀՀ դրամ


Էս թիվը մի շարք կասկածելի (իմ կողմից) լրատվամիջոցներ են դեռ տպագրել:
Ընդ որում՝ բոլորը հղում են կատարել «168 ժամ»-ին:

«168 ժամ»-ից միայն հիշում եմ, որ վեչնի Տիգրան Ավինյանի մասին ինչ-որ բաներ ա հրապարակում, որոնք ուրիշներն ապատեղեկատվություն են որակում..

Ո՞վ գիտի էս կայքի վստահելիության աստիճանը:

----------


## Lion

Ոնց հասկացա՝ թիվը ԱԺ պաշտոնական գրության պատասխանից է - չեմ կարծում, որ հորինած լինեն...

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոնց հասկացա՝ թիվը ԱԺ պաշտոնական գրության պատասխանից է - չեմ կարծում, որ հորինած լինեն...


Հա, իրենք են ասում, որ ԱԺ-ից են էդ թիվը հայտնել:
Բայց էդ կապակցությամբ ԱԺ-ի պաշտոնական պատասխան չեմ գտնում..

----------


## Lion

Պատասխանը թերթի ստացած գրությունն է, որը պետք է որ թերթում լինի: Եթե սխալ է, թող ԱԺ-ն պարզաբանում տա և հիմնավորի իր խոսքերը՝ փաստերով:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա բայց ոչ մի պաշտոնական տեղեկություն էլ չկա, թե ինչ միջոցներից ինչքան են տրամադրել:

Հլա էդ թիվը գուգլի, տես ինչ աղբյուրներ ա բերում..
Մնում էր մենակ Կամոբլոգը գրեր՝ շուրջ 5 միլիոն բլա-բլա

----------


## Lion

Տեսել եմ... 

Լավ, մինչև էս պարզաբանվի, մի հատ էլ լավ բանի մասին գրենք: Դուրս եկավ, որ, թեև ոչ բոլորին, բայց մի լայն խավի կանանց վեգետատիվ բուժումը պետությունն իր վրա վերցրեց...

----------

Գաղթական (09.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

10.000 դոլլար․․․ վայ քո տունը շինվի, էտի Տարոնի նախաճաշի իռլանդական կոֆեի մեջի կոնյակի գինն էր, իսկ ստեղ թեկուզ ծախսել էլ են՝ մարդիկ զանգվածային տոն են արել․․․ տո մենակ հավելյալ անվտանգության ապահովումը էդքան կլինի, էլ չհաշված ջրի գինը...

----------

Life (09.08.2019), Varzor (10.08.2019), Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> 10.000 դոլլար․․․ վայ քո տունը շինվի, էտի Տարոնի նախաճաշի իռլանդական կոֆեի մեջի կոնյակի գինն էր, իսկ ստեղ թեկուզ ծախսել էլ են՝ մարդիկ զանգվածային տոն են արել․․․ տո մենակ հավելյալ անվտանգության ապահովումը էդքան կլինի, էլ չհաշված ջրի գինը...


Էլի սխալ - հերիքա համեմատվեք հների հետ: Տարոնին և իրա ուղեկիցներին ռադ արեցին, *քանի որ*, ոնց ասեցիր, "_էտի Տարոնի նախաճաշի իռլանդական կոֆեի մեջի կոնյակի գինն էր_": Շարունակե՞մ, թե՞... պարզ է շարունակությունը: Համենայն դեպս մեկ օրինակ բերեմ - եթե մի ղեկավար 10 հոգու սպանել է, նրան գցում են և գալիս է մեկը, որը... 3 հոգու է սպանում, դա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ երկրորդը առաջինից, *միայն և միայն առաջինից*, լավն է, համեմատության մեջ, բայց արդյունքում՝ երկուսն էլ վատն են:

Իսկ այժմ պատկերացրու, որ 3 հայ ընտանիքներ զավակ չունեն, քանի որ, գիտե՞ս ինչ կա, իրենք 1.2-1.6 դրամ չունեն, որ արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ զավակ ունենա: Այդ փողով կարելի էր 3 հայ ընտանիքի զավակ պարգևել, էլ չասեմ էն հայտնի 124 միլիոնի մասին, որը կարող էր մոտ 80 հայ երեխայի ծննդյան հիմք հանդիսանալ: Սենց բաներ...  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ, ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ ինձ բացատրել, թե միջոցների խիստ սղություն ունեցող մեր երկրում Վարդավառի տոնին Բաղրամյան փողոցում գորգեր լվանալու և իրար ջրելու համար 4.941.300 ՀՀ դրամ հատկացնելու իմաստը *Ո՞ՐՆ էր* և, գլխավորը՝ այդ գումարն ի վերջո *ԻՆՉԻ՞* վրա է ծախսվել:
> 
> Ախր փող չկա, ժողովուրդ, հազարավոր ծակեր ունենք, որ կարող են փակվել, հազարավոր ծրագրեր չեն իրականացվում, որովհետև... փող չկա, իսկ դուք դնում, գորգեր լվալու և Վարդավառին փողոցում իրար ջրելու համար 10.000 դոլարից ավել եք հատկացնում, հետո էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչի վրա եք այն մսխում:
> 
> Իշխանություն, էս... ի՞նչ ես անում?!


Բա, վարչապետն էլ պետական միջոցներով կուկուռուզ ա կերել: Լրիվ հաբռգել են:

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ոնց որ ըստ էության բան չկա, հա՞, ասելու, *Վիշապ*, փորձում ես անհաջող հումորով ծածկել էդ պահը...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոնց որ ըստ էության բան չկա, հա՞, ասելու, *Վիշապ*, փորձում ես անհաջող հումորով ծածկել էդ պահը...


Անհաջող հումոր չի, ծաղր է ընդդեմ հավայի «քննադատությունների»: 10000 դոլար քամուն տալն (համարենք, որ քամուն են տվել, բայց վայթե լիքը ջուր, բենզին ու աշխատուժ ա օգտագործվել, ու $10K-ը լավ էլ նորմալ թիվ ա երևում) ու պետական փողերով կուկուռուզ ուտելն ինձ համար առանձնապես նույն զիբիլն ա: Կարային վարդավառ չանեին, վարչապետն էլ կուկուռուզ չուտեր, առանձնապես մի ծովաբողկ չէր ավելանալու երկրում, եթե համեմատենք, որ օրինակ ասենք տարեկան մի 10-20 միլիոն դոլար հավայի փող ա ժողովուրդը «քամուն տալիս» արագաչափերից գրանցվող տուգանքներ վճարելով, առանց դրա քյարը տեսնելու: Սենց չմո (մեղմ ասած) քննադատությունները իշխանությունների հասցեին ցույց են տալիս, որ մոտակա 20-30 տարում էս իշխանությունները հնարավոր է չփոխվեն, հետոն էլ կասկածելի ա: Առանձնապես ոգևորիչ չի իհարկե:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ, ծաղր է, թող ծաղր լինի, իսկ դրանք, ինչպես նաև <հավայի և չմո քննադատություն> խոսքերն էլ, ըստ ֆորումի մոդերատորների, կարծես թե վիրավորանք չեն: 

Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում վիրավորանքներ փոխանակել քեզ հետ, բայց, ըստ իս, սենց որ գնա, մոտակա ընտրություններին ժողովուրդն իրոք Նիկոլին կուղարկի... սեմուշկա չռթելու: Տեսնենք մեզնից ո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի:

----------

Varzor (10.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե լավ, ծաղր է, թող ծաղր լինի, իսկ դրանք, ինչպես նաև <հավայի և չմո քննադատություն> խոսքերն էլ, ըստ ֆորումի մոդերատորների, կարծես թե վիրավորանք չեն: 
> 
> Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում վիրավորանքներ փոխանակել քեզ հետ, բայց, ըստ իս, սենց որ գնա, մոտակա ընտրություններին ժողովուրդն իրոք Նիկոլին կուղարկի... սեմուշկա չռթելու: Տեսնենք մեզնից ո՞վ ճիշտ կլինի:


Եթե ընդիմությունը երկրում մի քանի տարի էլ մնան շարմազանովներն ու աշոծյաններն, ու Քոչարյանի պիցաները սիրող մնացած մի քանի հազար շիպիզնյակները, վայթե ժողովուրդը մոտակա ընտրություններին Նիկոլին սարքի կայսր: 
Լևոնի ժամանակ էինք ասում, որ Լևոնի ընդդիմության պես ընդդիմությունը իբր նվեր էր իշխանության համար, հիմա էս դեգեներատները ֆանտաստիկ անհամեմատելի են՝ նվերը ո՞րն ա, սրանք ձրի 10 տարվա Բահամյան կզղիների տոմս են, սրանք Նիկոլի հավերժ իշխանության գարանտ են, սրանց սպանես, չեն ջոկի, թե ինչքան ռագատկի քար են: Հենա 7or.am-ի Անդոն, որ ժամանակին ինձ իբր խելացի տղա էր երևում, դառել ա 10 մանեթնոց պուտանկա, դա, ու էն մնացած պուտանկաների շայկեն տեսնես իրենց աշխատանքից ու կյանքից գոհ ե՞ն: Էս է՞ր սրանց ինտելեկտի սահմանները:

----------

Ծլնգ (10.08.2019), Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ, ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ ինձ բացատրել, թե միջոցների խիստ սղություն ունեցող մեր երկրում Վարդավառի տոնին Բաղրամյան փողոցում գորգեր լվանալու և իրար ջրելու համար 4.941.300 ՀՀ դրամ հատկացնելու իմաստը *Ո՞ՐՆ էր* և, գլխավորը՝ այդ գումարն ի վերջո *ԻՆՉԻ՞* վրա է ծախսվել:
> 
> Ախր փող չկա, ժողովուրդ, հազարավոր ծակեր ունենք, որ կարող են փակվել, հազարավոր ծրագրեր չեն իրականացվում, որովհետև... փող չկա, իսկ դուք դնում, գորգեր լվալու և Վարդավառին փողոցում իրար ջրելու համար 10.000 դոլարից ավել եք հատկացնում, հետո էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչի վրա եք այն մսխում:
> 
> Իշխանություն, էս... ի՞նչ ես անում?!


Լիոն ախպեր ջան: Երևի չեմ ստի, որ ասեմ թե նշվածը չնչին գումար է պետական որևէ արարողակարգի համար:
Այս պահին ամեն մի միջոցառումը, որը միտված է ժողովրդի բարոյահոգեբանական վիճակի բարեավմանը, արդարացված է: Տասնյակ տարիներով համբալները կայֆավատ են եղել` ժողովրդին նվաստացնելով: Հիմա պիտի ժողովուրդն էլ կայֆավատ լինի` իր իսկ քրտինքով վճարված գումարների հաշվին:

Որպես օրինակ բերեմ, որ Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի տարիներին, առաջնագծի մարտիկների ոգին բարձր պահելու համար կազմավորվում ու առաջնագիծ էին գործուղվում մշակութային կոլեկտիվներ` երգ, պար, ասմունք: Ու էդ են պարագայում, երբ երկրում համարյա սով էր:

ԻՀԿ, մենք դեռե պատերազմի մեջ ենք` ոչ միայն արտաքին, այլև ներքին` սովետա-ՀՀՇ-ՀՀԿ-ական փտած մնացուկների: Ու առաջնագծում հենց ժողովուրդն է` մարտական ոգին պիտի բարձր պահվի, նույնիսկ եթե ստամոքսը դատարկ է:

----------

Արշակ (10.08.2019), Գաղթական (10.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էլի սխալ - հերիքա համեմատվեք հների հետ: Տարոնին և իրա ուղեկիցներին ռադ արեցին, *քանի որ*, ոնց ասեցիր, "_էտի Տարոնի նախաճաշի իռլանդական կոֆեի մեջի կոնյակի գինն էր_": Շարունակե՞մ, թե՞... պարզ է շարունակությունը: Համենայն դեպս մեկ օրինակ բերեմ - եթե մի ղեկավար 10 հոգու սպանել է, նրան գցում են և գալիս է մեկը, որը... 3 հոգու է սպանում, դա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ երկրորդը առաջինից, *միայն և միայն առաջինից*, լավն է, համեմատության մեջ, բայց արդյունքում՝ երկուսն էլ վատն են:
> 
> Իսկ այժմ պատկերացրու, որ 3 հայ ընտանիքներ զավակ չունեն, քանի որ, գիտե՞ս ինչ կա, իրենք 1.2-1.6 դրամ չունեն, որ արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ զավակ ունենա: Այդ փողով կարելի էր 3 հայ ընտանիքի զավակ պարգևել, էլ չասեմ էն հայտնի 124 միլիոնի մասին, որը կարող էր մոտ 80 հայ երեխայի ծննդյան հիմք հանդիսանալ: Սենց բաներ...


Լիոն ջան, ցանկացած տոնի ազդեցության տակ կարող է ոչ թե 3 այլ հարյուրապատիկ ավել բնական բեղմնավորում տեղի ունենալ  :Wink:

----------

Արշակ (10.08.2019), Ծլնգ (10.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ընդիմությունը երկրում մի քանի տարի էլ մնան շարմազանովներն ու աշոծյաններն, ու Քոչարյանի պիցաները սիրող մնացած մի քանի հազար շիպիզնյակները, վայթե ժողովուրդը մոտակա ընտրություններին Նիկոլին սարքի կայսր:


Ապո, հայոց պատմությունը ցույցա տալիս, որ մենք կարճ հիշողությունով ազգ ենք` մաքսիմում 10 տարի: Դրանից հետո նույնիկս գոռում ենք "Լևոն, Լևոն": Սարսափելի է, երբ մտածում եմ, որ մի 10 տարի հետո էլ կգոռան "Ռոբիկ, Ռոբիկ"  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապո, հայոց պատմությունը ցույցա տալիս, որ մենք կարճ հիշողությունով ազգ ենք` մաքսիմում 10 տարի: Դրանից հետո նույնիկս գոռում ենք "Լևոն, Լևոն": Սարսափելի է, երբ մտածում եմ, որ մի 10 տարի հետո էլ կգոռան "Ռոբիկ, Ռոբիկ"


Դժվար:

----------


## Վիշապ

Լիոն, հլը նայի՝ Աղբահանության նպատակով տրանսպորտային սարքավորումներ ձեռք բերեու համար հատկացվեց 1 միլիարդ 571 միլիոն դրամ: Սաղ հաշվել ե՞ք, տոչնի ա՞, հո մի կես, կամ մեկուկես միլիոն դոլար ավել չե՞ն ծախսում, ընգած 10 հազարի դարդն եք:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես հաշվող չեմ, հաշվողները թող հաշվեն... ուղղակի թող հաշվի առնեն, որ դիմացն էլի ընտրություններ կան, իսկ այդ 4 տարին էլ զարմանալիորեն արագ անցնելու սովորություն ունի...

----------

Varzor (11.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էլի սխալ - հերիքա համեմատվեք հների հետ: Տարոնին և իրա ուղեկիցներին ռադ արեցին, *քանի որ*, ոնց ասեցիր, "_էտի Տարոնի նախաճաշի իռլանդական կոֆեի մեջի կոնյակի գինն էր_": Շարունակե՞մ, թե՞... պարզ է շարունակությունը: Համենայն դեպս մեկ օրինակ բերեմ - եթե մի ղեկավար 10 հոգու սպանել է, նրան գցում են և գալիս է մեկը, որը... 3 հոգու է սպանում, դա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ երկրորդը առաջինից, *միայն և միայն առաջինից*, լավն է, համեմատության մեջ, բայց արդյունքում՝ երկուսն էլ վատն են:


Սխալ ես հասկացել, ոչ թե նախորդների հետ էի համեմատում, այլ մասշտաբն էի նկարագծում։ Սպանություններիդ մասին օրինակը թեմայից դուրս ա, նենց որ չարձագանքեմ դրան․․․




> Իսկ այժմ պատկերացրու, որ 3 հայ ընտանիքներ զավակ չունեն, քանի որ, գիտե՞ս ինչ կա, իրենք 1.2-1.6 դրամ չունեն, որ արհեստական բեղմնավորմամբ զավակ ունենա: Այդ փողով կարելի էր 3 հայ ընտանիքի զավակ պարգևել, էլ չասեմ էն հայտնի 124 միլիոնի մասին, որը կարող էր մոտ 80 հայ երեխայի ծննդյան հիմք հանդիսանալ: Սենց բաներ...




իսկ այժմ պատկերացրու, որ մի քանի հարյուր ամուսնացած հայ զույգ կորցրել են միմյանց նկատմամբ ինտիմ կայծը, բայց էս վարդավառի զանգվածային տոնի ու չարաճճիությունների ազդեցության տակ․․․ ես ասեմ՝ ղզղնում են, դու կարդա՝ հայրենասիրական դեմոգրաֆիկ ավյունով են լցվում, ու մի 100 հավելյալ կայտառ հայորդի են բեղմնավորում։

----------

Life (10.08.2019), Varzor (11.08.2019), Վիշապ (10.08.2019), Տրիբուն (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Քեզ ու* Varzor*-ին նույն բանի կապակցությամբ պատասխանեմ, որ, երբեմն, զույգն այնպիսի հիվանդություն է ունենում, որ կայծը կամ հրդեհը չի փրկի: Օրինակ, կնոջ փողերն են հեռացրած լինում և նա ի վիճակի չէ բնական ճանապարհով հղիանալ նույնիսկ տեսականորեն: Այդ դեպքում էլ հենց կիրառում են արհեստական բեղմնավորում կոչվածը, որն արժե 1.2-1.6 միլիոն դրամ:

Այնպես որ, հարգելիս, այդ կայծերի պահերը հաշվի առնելով ես գրեցի այն, ինչ գրեցի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քեզ ու* Varzor*-ին նույն բանի կապակցությամբ պատասխանեմ, որ, երբեմն, զույգն այնպիսի հիվանդություն է ունենում, որ կայծը կամ հրդեհը չի փրկի: Օրինակ, կնոջ փողերն են հեռացրած լինում և նա ի վիճակի չէ բնական ճանապարհով հղիանալ նույնիսկ տեսականորեն: Այդ դեպքում էլ հենց կիրառում են արհեստական բեղմնավորում կոչվածը, որն արժե 1.2-1.6 միլիոն դրամ:
> 
> Այնպես որ, հարգելիս, այդ կայծերի պահերը հաշվի առնելով ես գրեցի այն, ինչ գրեցի...


Ինչպես կասեր ռուսը՝ համա թե դուք տալիս եք, մորաքույր Մարուսյա․․․
Ֆոկուս լինելը արհեստական բեղմնավորման վրա, իբր խնդրին հուզականություն ես ավելացնում, թե տեսեք ինչքան պիղծն են 10000 դոլարը հավայի ոչնչացնողները  :LOL:  
Այսպիսով իշխանությունները անխելամիտ և ստոր դրսևորումներով խանգարել են հայորդու՝ ապագա ազատամարտիկի, կամ բազմազավակ մոր լույս աշխարհ գալուն։
Բա Նոր տարին նշելուց տեսնես ինչքան վնաս են տալիս երկրին, ու ինչքան ա դրանից ՀՀ դեմոգրաֆիան տուժում, ինչքան զույգեր են զրկվում երեխա ունենալու երջանկությունից։ Բա քանի միլիոն դոլար ա Հայ ժողովուրդը թափում զիբիլանոց, լցնում ունիտազները, ծախսում դեղերի վրա, հավայի բենզին, մաշած ավտո, սիգարետ, խուժան արաղ, կազնիո, պուտանկեք․․․ Բլին, էս ինչ մանթո քցիր, Լիոն։

----------

Varzor (11.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ասենք, քո արևին յանըմ խժժում ես, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ միջոցները վատնվում են...

Իր հերթին, սա մի քանի բացասական էֆեկտներ է ունենում.

1. Զարգանում է կոռուպցիան (էդ մենակ կաշառակերությունը չի, էլի),
2. Ստեղծվում է նորահարուստների մի խավ, որը շահագրգռված է ատամներով պահել իշխանությունը,
3. Դանդաղում կամ վերանում են դրական փոփոխությունները,
4. Ժողովուրդը հիասթափվում է "նոր տերերից"
5. և այլն:

Հիմի դու կարաս կայֆավատ ըլնես կամ չըլնես, կարաս ֆորումում վիրավորանքներ շաղ տաս կամ չտաս, ոնց հասկացա, ադմինների համար էդ արդեն մեկա, բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ ու դրա պատասխանը կտեսնենք մոտակա ընտրություններին: Ես էս եմ քննարկում և Նիկոլի կառավարության էս թերությունն եմ վեր հանում, իսկ քեզ նման ոմանք այն վերածում են տուֆտա ղժղժոցի: Է վերածիր՝ եթե կարծում ես դրանով Նիկոլի դիրքերը ամրանում են, դու շատ լուրջ սխալվում ես, իսկ եթե կարծում ես, թե դրանով իմ նկատմամբ ինչ որ առավելություն ես ձեռք բերում, կրկին սխալվում ես, քանի որ սա, հարգելիս, ընդամենը և միայն, շփման վիրտուալ մի հարթակ է...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, ինչ որ մեկը կարող է՞ ինձ բացատրել, թե միջոցների խիստ սղություն ունեցող մեր երկրում Վարդավառի տոնին Բաղրամյան փողոցում գորգեր լվանալու և իրար ջրելու համար 4.941.300 ՀՀ դրամ հատկացնելու իմաստը *Ո՞ՐՆ էր* և, գլխավորը՝ այդ գումարն ի վերջո *ԻՆՉԻ՞* վրա է ծախսվել:
> 
> Ախր փող չկա, ժողովուրդ, հազարավոր ծակեր ունենք, որ կարող են փակվել, հազարավոր ծրագրեր չեն իրականացվում, որովհետև... փող չկա, իսկ դուք դնում, գորգեր լվալու և Վարդավառին փողոցում իրար ջրելու համար 10.000 դոլարից ավել եք հատկացնում, հետո էլ հայտնի չէ, թե ինչի վրա եք այն մսխում:
> *
> Իշխանություն, էս... ի՞նչ ես անում?!*


Վայ, Լիոն, հողերս գլուխդ․․․․  :LOL:  Պարտադիր մի հատ սենց պաթոսով ամփոփում, չէ՞, որ խոսքդ տեղ հասնի։ Քիչ ա ապեր, քֆուրը պակասում ա։ Պետք ա գրել, «Իշխանություն, ես քու մերը, էս ի՞նչ ես անում, մեր տիրոշ մերը»  :LOL:  Անադաստիարակ ա, համաձայն եմ, բայց զատո սիրուն ա, համ էլ տափակությունը աչք չի ծակի։

*Ասք Վարդավառի, հղիների գնացած ջրերի ու քամուն տված փ(ո)ղերի մասին* 

Իշխանությու՛ն, էս ի՞նչ ես անում, 
Ես քեզ ընտրել եմ, դու գորգ ես լվում, 
Ես հարկ եմ տվել, դու տոն ես անում, 
Ես ծակեր ունեմ, դու դու նորն ես բացում, 
Ա՜խ իշխանություն, էս ինչ ես անում։ 

Երեք կնոջից մեկը ամուրի, 
Իսկ դու արևին գորգերդ փռի,
Հետ տուր հարկերս, կամ բեղմնավորի,
Թե՞ մոռացել ես կարգը երկրի,
Չորս տարին թռավ, ես քեզ չեմ ընտրի,
Քո տիրոջ մերը, Նիկոլ Վովայի։

----------

John (15.08.2019), Life (11.08.2019), Progart (11.08.2019), Thom (11.08.2019), Ծլնգ (11.08.2019), Հայկօ (11.08.2019), Յոհաննես (11.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Վիշապ (11.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկսված տափակ հումորացնդաբանությունը, որ կոծկի մեկ այլ խայտառակությունը: Շարունակեք, բայց առանց ինձ - մի տեսակ չի հրապուրում սենց հիմար տոնով խոսակցություն վարելը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ընդիմությունը երկրում մի քանի տարի էլ մնան շարմազանովներն ու աշոծյաններն, ու Քոչարյանի պիցաները սիրող մնացած մի քանի հազար շիպիզնյակները, վայթե ժողովուրդը մոտակա ընտրություններին Նիկոլին սարքի կայսր:


Ապեր, իրանց բան մի ասա, իրանք հարգանքի արժանի են, իրանք անմնացորդ ու անդավաճան նվիրված են ․․․․․․ մմմմ․․․․․․ Սերժին, քանի որ Սերժի օրոք հասել են ․․․․․ չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչին, բայց հասել են։  :LOL:  Էս չդավաճանելու պահը կարևոր ա, էլի ․․․ հայրենիքին չէ, Սերժին, ղումարբազ Սերժին։ Ջհանդամ թե էտ ընթացքում բանակը սովի չէին մատնել։ Հիմա կարելի ա ցինիկաբար խոսել հերոսներից ու անվտանգությունից։ Մարդկային ստորությունը անսահման ա, կարելի ա լափել երկիրը ծերից ծեր, բանակը սարքել չուլ, բայց ճոռոմել անվտանգությունից։  

Ասածս ինչ ա, մարդուս սաղ արժեհամակարգը կարելի ա պարզել մի գրառումով։

----------

Վիշապ (11.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սկսված տափակ հումորացնդաբանությունը, որ կոծկի մեկ այլ խայտառակությունը: Շարունակեք, բայց առանց ինձ - մի տեսակ չի հրապուրում սենց հիմար տոնով խոսակցություն վարելը...


Անուշ ․․․․  :LOL: 

Լավ չի չէ՞։ Դե հիմա պատկերացրու, թե որքան տհաճ ա, երբ տափակ միտքը փորձ ա արվում ներկայացնել, որպես մտահոգ քննադատություն։ Էս վերջերս Ծլնգը գրել էր, որ էտ կարգի քննադատությունը ոնց որ whataboutism ա։ Բայց դե ու՞մ տանձին էր Ծլնգի ասածը, կարելի ա նույն տոնով շարունակել տափակաբանությունը։ 

Ասենք, 10.000 դոլար են ծախսել Վարդավառի վրա։ Բա չբերությունը՞ ․․․ բա հինգ հազար փամփուշտ ․․․․ բա քսան աղբաման ․․․․․ բա տաս ավտոբուսի ձմեռային անվադող ․․․․ տաս անապահով ընտանիքի երեք տարվա լույսի փող ․․․․ ծակեր ծակեր ծակեր ․․․․ Ու սենց, պետական ֆինանսների արդյունավետ օգտագործման իրոք լուրջ խնդիրը պրիմիտիվացնել ու սարքել տափակ յանի քննադատություն, որը պիտի հանգեցներ նույն կարգի վերաբերմունքի։ Քեզ թվում ա լուրջ բաներ ես ասում, չէ՞։ Ապեր, չէ, քո ասածների մեջ մի գրամ տրամաբանություն չկա։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ա տրամաբանությունը։ Էտ հաստատ Ապոպ-Հակոբ-Ավարիսը չի, ի ուրախություն մեզ բոլորիս ու համայն գիտակից մարդկության  :LOL:  

Էս քո օրինակը, որով 10.000 վարդավառի փողը սարքել ես, ոնց որ Սերժն էր ասում, Հոռոմի տեռը ու հաշվում ես, թե քանի կնոջ կարող էին արհեստական բեղմնավորել, շատ նման ա լիֆտի մեջի քաշը գուշացնող գրառմանը․ «առավելագույն 800 կգ, կամ 10 մարդ, կամ 5 գորիլա, կամ 700 հավ, կամ 4000 բանան ․․․․ »։

----------

Ծլնգ (11.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.08.2019), Վիշապ (11.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բայց էս Լիոնի մտցրած փողերի չափման միավորը զիլ բան ա․․․

― բնակարանդ քանսո՞վ ես առել։
― 30 արհեստական բեղմնավորում։

― մաշնիդ բանտաժներին քանի՞ս տվիր։
― ապե, դե մի կես արհեստական բեղնավորում կքաշեր էլի։

― Սաշիկը ինչքան փողեր էր հետ պլատիտ էղե՞լ։
― վայթե մի հազար արհեստական բեղմնավորում, թե տենց մի բան էլի․․․

----------


## Lion

Հայկի բուժման ծախսերի ֆինանսավորումը կառավարությունը մերժեց։

Վարդավառներին ու այլ տոներին միլիոններով փող ծախսելով, ու ձեր զինվորին ինվալիդ թողնելով ու՞մ, ի՞նչ եք ապացուցում։
Ապացուցում եք, որ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղու քաղաքացիությունը փոխումա, որ բանակից պրծացնի, լավա անում։ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղուն արտասահմաններում պահումա, լավա անում։ 
Դիրքերում եմ ծառայել, առաջին գիծ, բայց այսքանը տեսնելուց հետո, ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ չծառայեի։ 
Զինվորն ու ժողովուրդը ձեր համար փաստորեն մսացու են, ում գոյության միակ նպատակը ձեր ճոխ կառավարումն ապահովելն է։ 
Այսքանից հետո պարգևավճար ե՞ք տուն տանելու, ձեր երեխեքին պադավատներով ե՞ք ֆռցնելու, սաղ ցեղով գործուղման ե՞ք գնալու։
Էն հոգնածներին էսպիսի բաների համար ենք մերժել։

ՀԳ. լրատվականներին՝ խնդրում եմ չտանել, քոչասերժական խաղերին մասնակից չդարձնել

*Samson Grigoryan*

----------


## Varzor

> Դժվար:


Երբ որ 2002-ին Հաւոթյունյան Շանթը գրազ էր գալիս, որ ԼՏՊ-ն վերադառնալու է մեծ քաղաքականություն, նույն "դժվար"-ն էինք ասում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ 2008-ին լավ էլ վերադարձավ` 10տարի անց: Այն էլ ինչպես վերադարձավ:
Այնպես որ չէմ զարմանա, որ 2023-ին էլ Ռոբիկը վերադառնա: Կարողա մինչև էդ արդեն սռոկ ադբիտ արած լինի: Բայց դա դեռ "դժվար"  :Wink:

----------

Thom (11.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարդավառներին ու այլ տոներին միլիոններով փող ծախսելով, ու ձեր զինվորին ինվալիդ թողնելով ու՞մ, ի՞նչ եք ապացուցում։
> Ապացուցում եք, որ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղու քաղաքացիությունը փոխումա, որ բանակից պրծացնի, լավա անում։ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղուն արտասահմաններում պահումա, լավա անում։ 
> Դիրքերում եմ ծառայել, առաջին գիծ, բայց այսքանը տեսնելուց հետո, ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ չծառայեի։ 
> Զինվորն ու ժողովուրդը ձեր համար փաստորեն մսացու են, ում գոյության միակ նպատակը ձեր ճոխ կառավարումն ապահովելն է։ 
> Այսքանից հետո պարգևավճար ե՞ք տուն տանելու, ձեր երեխեքին պադավատներով ե՞ք ֆռցնելու, սաղ ցեղով գործուղման ե՞ք գնալու։
> Էն հոգնածներին էսպիսի բաների համար ենք մերժել։




Սենց ասեմ. տղերքով նստած քեֆ ենք անում ու զվարճանում, բայց էդ պահին չենք խորանում, որ մարդ կա հաց չունի ուտելու` ահավոր է, սարսափելի է, լացացնում է, բայց փաստ է:
Որ շատ խորանանք, կարողա գժվենք ...

Լիոն ջան, էն ծնողը, որ իր որդուն բանաից պրծացնումա` լավա անում: Դա իր ծնողական իրավունքն է, թե ինչպես առաջնորդել իր ժառանգին:
Էն տղեն, որ բանակից խուսափումա` լավա անում: Դա իր մարդկային իրավունքն է, թե ինչ կերպ ծախսել սեփականկյանքի տարիները:

Էն ծնողը, որ իր որդուն քեֆով ճանապարհ է դնում բանակ` լավ է անում:
Ինքնական բանակում ծառայող տղեն` լավա անում:

Սահմանում եմ ծառայել, ըստ անհրաժեշտության էլի կգնամ` լավ եմ անում: Դա իմ *ցանկություն ու ընտրությունն* է:
Որևէ մեկին մեղադրել կամ հորդորել չեմ ցանկանում: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավասու է ինքնուրույն վճիռներ կայացնել և տնօրինել սեփական կյանքն ու ժամանակը:

Զինվորը միշտ էլ մսացու է եղել: Սա չես կարող ժխտել:




> ՀԳ. լրատվականներին՝ խնդրում եմ չտանել, քոչասերժական խաղերին մասնակից չդարձնել
> 
> *Samson Grigoryan*



Հ.Գ.
Եղբայր, Ֆացեբոք չունեմ  :Dntknw:

----------

Life (11.08.2019), Thom (11.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

https://www.facebook.com/24160094051...701011?sfns=mo




> Սիրելի՛ քաղաքացիներ
> Ինչպես և խոստացել էի, Արդարադատության նախարարությունը իրավական ակտերի հրապարակման միասնական հարթակում՝ https://www.e-draft.am/projects/1852/justification -ում, հանրային քննարկման է ներկայացրել ««Դատական օրենսգիրք» և «Սահմանադրական դատարանի մասին» սահմանադրական օրենքներում փոփոխություններ և լրացումներ կատարելու մասին և հարակից օրենքների նախագծերի փաթեթը: 
> Դրա ընդունման արդյունքում ակնկալվում է ներդնել դատավորների բարեվարքության գնահատման հավասարակշռված կառուցակարգ, որը մի կողմից թույլ կտա արդյունավետ պայքար մղել դատական իշխանությունում կոռուպցիայի, հովանավորչության, անձնական կապերով առաջնորդվելով դատական ակտ կայացնելու, մարդու իրավունքների հիմնարար խախտումները կոծկելու դեմ, մյուս կողմից՝ հնարավորություն կընձեռի չխաթարել դատական համակարգի անկախությունը և կայունությունը, քանի որ ողջ գործընթացի հիմնական պատասխանատուն լինելու է հենց դատական իշխանության անկախության ապահովման սահմանադրական առաքելությամբ օժտված՝ Բարձրագույն դատական խորհուրդը, իսկ Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորների դեպքում՝ Սահմանադրական դատարանը: 
> Իսկ թե Նախագծերով ի՞նչ կարգավորումներ ենք նախատեսել, դրանք կարող եք գտնել մեր պաշտոնական կայքում՝ http://moj.am/article/2478 :
> Ակնկալում եմ շահագրգիռ բոլոր կողմերի ակտիվ մասնակցությունը՝ ոլորտը բարեփոխելու համար լավագույն լուծումները մշակելու նպատակով:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2019), Վիշապ (11.08.2019), Տրիբուն (11.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայկի բուժման ծախսերի ֆինանսավորումը կառավարությունը մերժեց։
> 
> Վարդավառներին ու այլ տոներին միլիոններով փող ծախսելով, ու ձեր զինվորին ինվալիդ թողնելով ու՞մ, ի՞նչ եք ապացուցում։
> Ապացուցում եք, որ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղու քաղաքացիությունը փոխումա, որ բանակից պրծացնի, լավա անում։ էն ծնողը, ով իր տղուն արտասահմաններում պահումա, լավա անում։ 
> Դիրքերում եմ ծառայել, առաջին գիծ, բայց այսքանը տեսնելուց հետո, ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ չծառայեի։ 
> Զինվորն ու ժողովուրդը ձեր համար փաստորեն մսացու են, ում գոյության միակ նպատակը ձեր ճոխ կառավարումն ապահովելն է։ 
> Այսքանից հետո պարգևավճար ե՞ք տուն տանելու, ձեր երեխեքին պադավատներով ե՞ք ֆռցնելու, սաղ ցեղով գործուղման ե՞ք գնալու։
> Էն հոգնածներին էսպիսի բաների համար ենք մերժել։
> 
> ...


Լիոն ջան, եղբայր պատվական, ի՞նչ ես սպասում, որ հիմա պիտի բոլորով լալահառաչ բացականչե՞նք․ «թաղե՛մ ձեզ, իշխանություններ, այս ի՞նչ եք անում»։ Բայց մենք լուռ ենք մեր լեռների պես։ Իսկ հասկանու՞մ ես գոնե ինչի։

Որովհետև ստեղ բերել ու դրել ես մի «խելոքի» գրառում, որին թվում ա, ու քեզ էլ հետը, որ վիրավոր զինվորի բուժման ծախսերը վարդավառի վրա կատարված ծախսերի հետ համադրելով ինքը լուրջ քննդատական խոսք ա ասում։ Մինչդեռ, իրականում, ինքը իրա ձեռով զինվորի բուժման հարցը իջեցրել ու հավասարեցրել ա գորգ լվանալու ծախսին։ Ապեր, հնարավոր հազարավոր այլընտրանքների շարքում տգիտություն ա իրար հետ կապ չունեցող երկու կամ երեք պրոցեսները դնել իրար կողք ու դրանց համադրության մեջ փորձել գտնել լավագույն այլընտրանքը։ Վարդավառի գորգ - արհեստական բեղմնավորում - զինվորի բուժում - կոռուպցիա - նոր հարուստներ տրամաբանական շղաթան նույնն ա ինչ որ Ապոպ - Հակոբ - Արիացի - Բեթհովեն տրամաբանական շղթան, այսինքն անիմաստ ա, հետևապես անկախ բոլորից դառնում ա ծաղրի առարկա։ 

Իրականում սրանք երեք՝ իրար հետ կապ չունեցող հարցեր են, որոնք պետք ա դիտարկել առանձին-առանձին ու մենակ էտ դեպքում ա, որ քո քննադատական միտքը կարա տեղ հասնի ու ընդունվի մարդկանց կողմից ու չդառնա ծաղրի առարկա։  Օրինակ․

1) *Պե՞տք ա արդյոք պետությունը փող ծախսի վարդավառի վրա։* Կարող ա պետք ա, կարող ա պետք չի։ Ինձ որ հարցնես՝ պետք ա, քանի որ տոները ֆինանսավորելը պետության ֆունկցիաներից մեկն ա։ Իսկ Վարդավառը հայերի ամենսիրած տոներից մեկն ա, համ էլ շատ ազգային ազատագրական մշակութային ա։ Գումարած, 10.000 դոլարը աննշան գումար ա բյուջեի մեջ, հետևապես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա։ Էս իմ կարծիքն ա։ Մարդ կա, կարա ասի, դե չէ, անիմաստ տոն ա, առանց փող ծախսելու էլ հենա մարդիկ իրար ջրում են, կայֆավատ են լինում։ Դիրքորոշում ա, առանց ավելորդ հառաչանքի, ու կարելի ա հասկանալ որպես դիրքորոշում ու համաձայնվել կամ չհամաձայնվել։  

2) *Պե՞տք ա պետությունը ֆինանսավորի անպտղաբերության բուժումը կամ արհեստական բեղմնավորումը։* Իմ կարծիքով այո, ու որքան շատ, էնքան լավ։ Հաստատ կհամաձայնվենք չէ՞ իրար հետ։ 

3) *Պե՞տք ա պետությունը ֆինանսավորի վիրավոր զինվորի բուժումը։* Իմ կարծիքով պետությունը պիտի զինվորի ամեն քերծվածքի համար ծերից ծեր ֆինանսավորի, առավել ևս եթե խսքը վերականգնողական միջամտություններին մասին ա։ Ինչ ուզում են անեն, որտեղից ուզում են փող ճարեն, թող հելնեն սաղ կառավարությունով մուրացկանություն անեն, թող մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվեն, թող հարկերը սարքեն հազար տոկոս, ոնց ուզում են, բայց հայ զինվորը պիտի ծերից ծեր ձրի բուժում ստանա, Հայաստանում կլինի, Գերմանիայում, թե Մարսի վրա։ Հաստատ կհամաձայնվենք չէ՞ իրար հետ։ 

Հիմա տես, երեք հարցից առնվազն եկուսուկեսի դեպքում մեր բոլորի մեջ կլիներ լիարժեք համերաշխություն։ Բայց եթե բերես էս երեք հարցերը խառնես իրար, սարքես բորշ, որը քո կարծիքով կառուցողական քննդատություն ա, տակն էլ մի հատ հուզակորով կապույտ-բոլդ տեքստ ավելացնես «արաաաա, գոոոործ արեք, էս ի՞նչ եք անում էս ազգի գլխիիիիին, քանդում եք, քանդուուուուոմ»  ․․․․ ապեր, ներող, բայց քեզ ոչ ոք չի հասկանալու, կամ շատ քիչ մարդ ա հասկանալու։

----------

John (15.08.2019), Life (11.08.2019), Varzor (11.08.2019), Արշակ (12.08.2019), Ծլնգ (11.08.2019), Հայկօ (12.08.2019), Վիշապ (11.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդում հարուցելու կամ նրան ազատությունից զրկելու մասին անհապաղ տեղեկացվում են Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահը և գլխավոր դատախազը: Սահմանադրական դատարանի դատավորի նկատմամբ ոչ իր լիազորությունների իրականացման կապակցությամբ քրեական հետապնդում հարուցելու կամ նրան ազատությունից զրկելու դեպքում դատավորի լիազորությունները կասեցվում են մինչև քրեական գործով վարույթի ավարտը։ Դատավորի լիազորությունների կասեցման ընթացքում դատավորը շարունակում է ստանալ իր վարձատրությունը:

Սա կարող է խնդիրներ հարուցել: Գործնականում՝ իշխանությունները կարող են ուղղակի քրեական գործ հարուցելու որոշում կայացնել իրեն անհաճո ՍԴ մի որևէ դատավորի նկատմամբ, իրեն գոնե առժամանակ "արանքից հանել", հետո, երբ իրենց ուզած պահը կանցնի, ասենք ուղղակի կարճել քրեական գործը՝ ցանկացած հիմքով...

Տես, *Տրիբուն* - խնդիրն էսա: 

Եթե պետությունն այնքան հարուստ է, որ և արհեստական բեղմնավորումն է անվճար դարձնում, և՝ զինվորի ամեն մի քերծվածքի բուժումը և... տարաբնույթ ու առաջնային այլ բաներ, ապա թող* նաև* վարդավառի վրա 10.000 դոլար ծախսի: Սակայն, երբ այն առաջին առաջնայինները չի անում, բայց փոխարենը վարդավառի տռճիկ տալն է ֆինանսավորում, կներես, բայց մեկը ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջանում: 

Քեզ մոտ թող չառաջանան, չեմ փաթաթում իմ կարծիքը ոչ մեկի վզին, բայց ինձ մոտ *առաջանում են*, ընդ որում շատ լուրջ հարցեր, իսկ արդյունքում էլ մեկը ինձ նման մարդը մյուս ընտրություններին իր վերաբերմունքը կարտահայտի կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժին՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև այդ հարցերն ու դրանց տրված կամ չտրված պատասխանները:

Հ.Գ.




> Եղբայր, Ֆացեբոք չունեմ


Մեկի համար Ֆացեբոք, մեկի համար էլ Ֆաքեբուքե  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (11.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տես, *Տրիբուն* - խնդիրն էսա:


Նոր տես, Լիոն, ինձ կարմիր վարկանիշ ես տվել: Ասում են էտ վատ ա… 

Ամոթ չես անու՞մ, Լիոն: Ինչու՞, բայց ախր ինչու՞… Բա մեր պապերը ի՞նչ կասեն: Չե՞ն թքի արդյոք մեր արիացի երեսին, որ մի հատ Վարդավառի պատճառով, դու սենց տակս փորում ես:

----------


## Lion

Տակդ չեմ փորում, ապեր, չուզեցա բացահայտ ասել, որ... դու աստիճանաբար Շարմազանովին ես նմանվում, քո կողմից պաշտպնավող իշխանությունն էլ՝ Սերժենց ռեժիմին: Չէի ուզում էս բացահայտ ասել, էդքան բան, բայց դե ռազ թեման բացեցիր... ասեցի  :Smile:  Կարաս մի հատ էլ դու ինձ կարմիր տաս, քվիդ լինենք...  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տակդ չեմ փորում, ապեր, չուզեցա բացահայտ ասել, որ... դու *աստիճանաբար Շարմազանովին ես նմանվում*, քո կողմից պաշտպնավող իշխանությունն էլ՝ Սերժենց ռեժիմին: Չէի ուզում էս բացահայտ ասել, էդքան բան, բայց դե ռազ թեման բացեցիր... ասեցի  Կարաս մի հատ էլ դու ինձ կարմիր տաս, քվիդ լինենք...


էս ի՞նչ կնշանակե, սկսելու ես Տրիբունին ակումբում հաճա՞խ ցիտել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս ի՞նչ կնշանակե, սկսելու ես Տրիբունին ակումբում հաճա՞խ ցիտել


Չէ, պարզապես հարգելու ա, չդավաճանելու համար… հայրենիքի՞ն .... չէ, Սերժին  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

«Էս... ի՞նչ ես անում» ժանրից.

----------

Տրիբուն (12.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էս էդ ժանրից չի, էս էդ ժանրի պիցայահոտ ծաղրանքնա  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

Էսի համ լավ էր, համ վատ:
Հիմա վնասել ցանկացող յախքը կամ թշնամու գործակալը գիտի, որ անարգել մոտենալու ձև կա..

----------

Lion (12.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Էս... ի՞նչ ես անում» ժանրից.


Էտ միջադեպին շատ լավ արձագանք ա եղել: 


«Պռիվետ Ռոբ»-ի արյունոտ հետևանքն ու Փաշինյանի «թավիշը»

https://www.1in.am/2607935.html

----------

Progart (12.08.2019), Varzor (12.08.2019), Գաղթական (12.08.2019), Վիշապ (12.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլն իրեն էս միջադեպի ժամանակ շատ լավ պահեց՝ կեցցե  :Smile:  Ոչ միայն որևէ բարոյական կորուստ չկրեց, այլև հակառակորդի նախատեսած հարվածն իր դեմ շուռ տվեց և բարոյապես շահեց...

----------

Varzor (12.08.2019), Գաղթական (12.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> «Պռիվետ Ռոբ»-ի արյունոտ հետևանք...


Ի դեպ, էս թեման վերջնականապես փակվա՞ծ է։
301-ի խախտմանը չեն ուզու՞մ գումարել։

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլն իրեն էս միջադեպի ժամանակ շատ լավ պահեց՝ կեցցե  Ոչ միայն որևէ բարոյական կորուստ չկրեց, այլև հակառակորդի նախատեսած հարվածն իր դեմ շուռ տվեց և բարոյապես շահեց...


Լիոն ջան, մենակ բարոյական հաղթանակի անուն հանկարծ չտաք  :LOL: 

ԻՀԿ, շատ ուժեղ քայլ էր։ Համոզված լինե՞նք, որ հակառակորդի հարված էր, թե ․․․

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով հակառակորդի... պիցայոտ հարված էր: Իսկ բարոյական հաղթանակն, ի դեպ, մի թերագնահատի՝ պարտադիր չէ, որ այն ուղեկցվի փաստացի պարտությամբ, կարելի է և բարոյապես հաղթել, և՝ փաստացի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ կարծիքով հակառակորդի... պիցայոտ հարված էր: Իսկ բարոյական հաղթանակն, ի դեպ, մի թերագնահատի՝ պարտադիր չէ, որ այն ուղեկցվի փաստացի պարտությամբ, կարելի է և բարոյապես հաղթել, և՝ փաստացի:


Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, Լիոնն ինչ տիպի ակնոցներով ա աշխարհին նայում, որ ամեն ինչ ֆետիշացված ա տեսնում՝ «հակառակորդի հարված», «պարտություն», «բարոյական ու փաստացի հաղթանակ».. Ախպեր ջան, նեղված կնիկ էր, մոտեցավ սիրտը թափեց, հանգստացավ, ու ոչ մեկ ոչ հաղթեց, ոչ պարտվեց, քչից շատից ադեկվատ մարդիկ երևի մի քիչ տխրեցին: 
Փաստ ունե՞ս, որ էս խեղճին պիցա են տվել: Հազիվ Հայաստանում կարելի է իշխանության ներկայացուցչի դեմը կանգնել ու թքել-մրել առանց ծեծվելու ու սպանվելու, այ սա կարելի է առաջընթաց գրանցել :Ճ

----------

Varzor (12.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (12.08.2019), Ուլուանա (13.08.2019), Տրիբուն (13.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ կարծիքով հակառակորդի... պիցայոտ հարված էր: Իսկ բարոյական հաղթանակն, ի դեպ, մի թերագնահատի՝ պարտադիր չէ, որ այն ուղեկցվի փաստացի պարտությամբ, կարելի է և բարոյապես հաղթել, և՝ փաստացի:


Արի գյումրեցի կնոջը առանց փաստերի պիցայակերության մեջ չմեղադրենք  :Wink: 
Կարծում եմ որևէ հաղթանակիմասին խոսք չկա, ուղղակի վարչապետի կողմից գեղցիկ և վարկանիշային քայլ էր:

Դատելով նախորդ տենդենցներից, հիմա Ալիևի վարչակազմը նստած մտածումա "հեսա մենք էլ մի հինգ հոգի կանչենք, որ Ալիևին թքեն-մրեն, որ մենք էլ ծիծաղենք ու նվերներ տանք` ամեն ինչում պիտի գերազանցենք Հայաստանին"  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk շա՞տ ենք տանելու էս անասունությունը։ Հասկացանք թողել ես ինքնահոսի, բայց կամ արգելափալում ես, կամ ռադներս քաշում ենք, Ակումբն էլ ա դառնում Քոչարյանի պրոպագանդային ռեսուրս։ Չափ ու սահման կա ստին ու կեղծիքին։ Էտ սուտն ու կեղծիքն ա, որ հասցեր ա երկիրը էս օրի։ Չի երևու՞մ, որ մարդիկ կոնկրետ հակապետական քարոզչություն են անում։ Սրանք սբություն չեն ունեցել ու չունեն։ Սրանց սրբությունը մի կտոր լափն ա, էսօր Քոչարյանը կտա, թե վաղը սուլթան համիդը, տարբերություն չկա։


Տրիբուն ջան, ես հո Քոչարյան Ռոբերտը չեմ, որ դնեմ սպանեմ հակառակ կարծիքի համար ))

----------

Lion (13.08.2019), Progart (13.08.2019), Varzor (13.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ես հո Քոչարյան Ռոբերտը չեմ, որ դնեմ սպանեմ հակառակ կարծիքի համար ))


Չուկ ջան, դու որ Քոչարյանը լինեիր, հետդ պիտի քննիչի միջոցով շփվեինք, սենց պրյամոյ չէինք կարա։ Չնայած ո՞վ գիտի, էնքան ստեղ չես երևացել, որ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ դու էլ ես նստած։  :LOL:  

Հետո, դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել կարծիք… Վարոյի գրածները կարծի՞ք ենք: Մարդը կոնկրետ junk ա լցնում ստեղ։ Կոնկրետ ապատեղեկատվությամբ ա զբաղվում ու հակապետական քարոզչություն ա անում։ 

Կարծիք մեր Լիոնն ա գրում, ու ոչ մեկը չի ուզում որ իրան արգելափակեն, դաժե ուզում ենք մոդեռ դառնա, բայց մութ ուժեը չեն թողնում, քանի որ ինքը գոմիկներին չի սիրում։ Նու, կարող ա համաձայն չենք իրա կարծիքի հետ, բայց դե հիմա կարծիք ա, էլի։ Մենք էլ Լիոնին սովոր ենք․ միլլիոներով փիղ ենք մարսել ստեղ, մի քանի հատ էլ համակարգային-ինստիտուցիոնալ կարծիք կմարսենք։   :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Լավ պրծանք...  :Think:

----------

Chilly (14.08.2019), Varzor (13.08.2019), Գաղթական (13.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հետո, դու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել կարծիք… Վարոյի գրածները կարծի՞ք ենք: Մարդը կոնկրետ junk ա լցնում ստեղ։ Կոնկրետ ապատեղեկատվությամբ ա զբաղվում ու հակապետական քարոզչություն ա անում։


Կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է վերահսկելի լինի պրոցեսը՝ ապատեղեկատվությունը դնեն, մենք էլ հիմնավորված հերքենք  :Wink:

----------

Lion (13.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Փաշինյանը շատ հետաքրքիր կերպով փորձում է փրկել Մարությանի անկում ապրող վարկանիշը։
Բայց էսքան խոսակցությունը կարելի էր չէ փաստաթղթավորված վարել, հիմնավորել ու Սանիթեքից օրինական կերպով արագ ազատվել։



Հ․Գ․
Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, Մարությանն իրավունք ունե՞ր եթերում հնչեցնելու ընկերության վարկային պարտավորությունների չափի և վարկը տրամադրող բանկի մասին։
Ինչքան հիշում եմ, դա Բանկային գաղտնիքի մասին օրենքի խախտում է։

----------

Lion (13.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հակասական տպավորություն թողեց էս երկխոսությունը...  :Think: 

Մի կողմից, այո,* լավ է*, որ Նիկոլը, ոնց ասում են՝ խառնվեց, բայց մյուս կողմից... ախր Հայկո ջան, ախր ցավդ տանեմ, դու *տեղական ինքնակառավարման* մարմնի ղեկավար ես, իսկ դիմացինդ՝ *պետական կառավարման*: Դու հենց նրա համար ես այնտեղ և հենց նրա համար ես ՏԻՄ ղեկավար, որ ինքդ լուծես հարցերը տեղական մակարդակում, այլ ոչ թե գաս, ահա այսպես նստես Նիկոլի դիմացն ու փաստացի ասես.

- Շեֆ, ես չեմ կարողանում, սաղ իրարա խառնվել, մի բան արա...

Չի կարելի, սիրուն չի, ոնց կասեր դասականը:

Հետաքրքիր էր նաև Նիկոլի պահը - այսինքն ի՞նչ է ստացվում, հարգելի Նիկոլ, արդեն 1 տարուց ավելի իշխանության ես և համենայն դեպս ունես գործադիր իշխանության բոլոր լծակները, բայց ոչ միայն լիարժեք չես տիրապետում երկրումդ տիրող իրավիճակին, համենայն դեպս զարմացած տեսքով Մարությանին հարցեր տալը և ընդհանուր, սիրողական մակարդակի լուծումներ առաջարկելը դրա մասին են վկայում, այլև չունես նաև... կոնկրետ լուծումներ: Նիկոլ ջան, եղբայր, այդ զարմացած տոնդ վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ *թարգես*, էդ կարող էիր անել և էդ նայվում էր 2018 թ-ի առավելագույնը մինչև վերջ, բայց հիմա դա արդեն քո դեմ է խոսում, հասկանո՞ւմ ես...

Եվ վերջապես մի ուրիշ տիպի չդզեց, որ երկրիս առաջատար պաշտոնյաները, որոնք իդեալում պետք է վաղուց ի վեր հազարավոր վարչական խողովակներ ունենային տեղեկատվություն ստանալու համար և վաղուց ի վեր ձեռքի տակ ունենային այդ տեղեկատվությունը, թեկուզ դա վերաբերվեր դրսին, դա անում են... *հեռախոսով ինտերնետում պոիսկ տալով*..., ոնց որ բիսեդկի երկու ջահելներ?! Մեկն ասումա՝ պոիկս տուր էս բառը, մյուս պոիկսա տալիս, ինտերնետը թե հեռախոսն ատկազա անում... :Xeloq: 

Լաաավ էլի, տղեք, ախր տենց չի... էլի: 

*Հ.Գ.*

Շուտ եմ ասել, քարերով խփել չկա - սա ասում է մի մարդ, որը ընտրել է այս մարդկանց և հիմա իրավունք ունի քննարկել իր ընտրյալներին:

----------


## Varzor

> Հակասական տպավորություն թողեց էս երկխոսությունը... 
> 
> Մի կողմից, այո,* լավ է*, որ Նիկոլը, ոնց ասում են՝ խառնվեց, բայց մյուս կողմից... ախր Հայկո ջան, ախր ցավդ տանեմ, դու *տեղական ինքնակառավարման* մարմնի ղեկավար ես, իսկ դիմացինդ՝ *պետական կառավարման*: Դու հենց նրա համար ես այնտեղ և հենց նրա համար ես ՏԻՄ ղեկավար, որ ինքդ լուծես հարցերը տեղական մակարդակում, այլ ոչ թե գաս, ահա այսպես նստես Նիկոլի դիմացն ու փաստացի ասես.
> 
> - Շեֆ, ես չեմ կարողանում, սաղ իրարա խառնվել, մի բան արա...
> 
> Չի կարելի, սիրուն չի, ոնց կասեր դասականը:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր էր նաև Նիկոլի պահը - այսինքն ի՞նչ է ստացվում, հարգելի Նիկոլ, արդեն 1 տարուց ավելի իշխանության ես և համենայն դեպս ունես գործադիր իշխանության բոլոր լծակները, բայց ոչ միայն լիարժեք չես տիրապետում երկրումդ տիրող իրավիճակին, համենայն դեպս զարմացած տեսքով Մարությանին հարցեր տալը և ընդհանուր, սիրողական մակարդակի լուծումներ առաջարկելը դրա մասին են վկայում, այլև չունես նաև... կոնկրետ լուծումներ: Նիկոլ ջան, եղբայր, այդ զարմացած տոնդ վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ *թարգես*, էդ կարող էիր անել և էդ նայվում էր 2018 թ-ի առավելագույնը մինչև վերջ, բայց հիմա դա արդեն քո դեմ է խոսում, հասկանո՞ւմ ես...
> ...


Լիոն ջան,
ԻՆչպես արդեն ասեցի, ԻՀԿ էդ տեսանյութը քաղաքապետի վարկանիշը փրկելու համար է: Ընդ որում բավականին համպատրաստից, առանց մանրամասն սցենարի` համարյա դասական իմպրովիզ  :Smile: 

Այստեղ կաևորը այն է, որ Մարությանի ձայնը և խոսքը արդեն այդքան էլ չեն լսվում և ընդունվում: ՈՒ վարչապետի ներկայությունը ուղղակի Հայկոյի ներկայացրած պատմության արժանահավատ լինելու կշիռն ավելացնում է (բնավ չեմ ասում, թե արժանահավատ չէ` որևէ հակա փաստարկ չունեմ):

Բայց ասեմ, որ սաբոտաժի հոտ իրոք որ գալիս է: Շատ տեղերում, նույնիսկ մեր բակում նկատել եմ, որ աղբամանը/աղբատարը լցված չեն, բայց ինչ-որ մարդիկ բերում աղբը դնում են շենքի մոտւքի կողքին, աղբամաններիկողքին: ՄԻ քանի օրում կույտ է գոյանում մուտքի մոտ (որ բռնել եմ ովա ...), ինչն առաջացնում է յուրաքանչյոր անցնող-դառնողի զայրույթը` շենքից դուրս ես գալիս զայրացած, տուն ես վերադառնում զայրացած:

Բայց արի շարքային քաղաքացու (ասենք իմ ներսում քաքնված երկրորդ` ժողովրդավար "ես"-ի  :LOL:  ) տեսանկյունից նայենք.
Ախպեր, ես աղբի գումարը պարտաճանաչ վճարել եմ ու վճարում եմ: Բայց ունեմ լցված աղբամաններով գարշահոտ բակ, որտեղ խաղում է նաև իմ երեխան:
Ես ընտրել եմ քաղաքի ղեկավար մարմին, նրան վստահելով քաղաքի խնդիրների լուծումը, այդ թվում` աղբահանությունը:
Ես էդ հարցը լուծելու քվեն տվել եմ ու հիմա էլ դրա դիմաց պահանջում եմ:Ու հիմա իմ լեքսուսին չի, թե ինչն է կամ ով է պատճառը, որ աղբը ժամանակին չեն տանում: Ինձ ոչ բացատրություններ են պետք, ոչ էլ հիմնավորումներ` իմ խելքի բանը չի: Չեն կարողանում հարցը լուծել` թող տեղները զիջեն նրան, ով կկարողանա լուծել: Թե մինչև հաջորդ ընտրություններ բացատրություներ եմ լսելու?

----------

Lion (14.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ կարծիքով հակառակորդի... պիցայոտ հարված էր: Իսկ բարոյական հաղթանակն, ի դեպ, մի թերագնահատի՝ պարտադիր չէ, որ այն ուղեկցվի փաստացի պարտությամբ, կարելի է և բարոյապես հաղթել, և՝ փաստացի:


Էս էլ հետհարվածը  :LOL: 

Վարչապետ Փաշինյանին քննադատած կնոջ պարզաբանումը

Կարծում եմ ակնառու օրինակ է, թե շարքային քաղաքացիների մեծ մասն ինչ չափանիշներով են գնահատում այս կամ այն պաշտոնյայի գործուներությունը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եվ վերջապես մի ուրիշ տիպի չդզեց, որ երկրիս առաջատար պաշտոնյաները, որոնք իդեալում պետք է վաղուց ի վեր հազարավոր վարչական խողովակներ ունենային տեղեկատվություն ստանալու համար և վաղուց ի վեր ձեռքի տակ ունենային այդ տեղեկատվությունը, թեկուզ դա վերաբերվեր դրսին, դա անում են... *հեռախոսով ինտերնետում պոիսկ տալով*..., ոնց որ բիսեդկի երկու ջահելներ?! Մեկն ասումա՝ պոիկս տուր էս բառը, մյուս պոիկսա տալիս, ինտերնետը թե հեռախոսն ատկազա անում...
> 
> Լաաավ էլի, տղեք, ախր տենց չի... էլի:


Լիոն ջան, մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե Նիկոլի ուղիղ պարտականությունների մեջ ա մտնում Սանիթեքի մութ անցյալն ուսումնասիրելը:
Դրա համար գոյություն ունեն այլ մարմիններ, օրինակ՝ ՏԻՄ ղեկավար Հայկոն:

Հիմա Նիկոլը հարցնում ա Սանիթեքի նախկին գործունեության մասին:
Հայկոն ասում ա, որ նախկինում էլ ա թերացել:
Կարար չէ՞ էդ թերացումն ապացուցող լիբանանյան փաստաթղթեր հետը բերեր:
Կարա՛ր..
Բայց, երևի ենթադրելով, որ դա էս պահին էդքան կարևոր չի, խոսքի մեջ ասում ա՝ «եթե հիմա ինտերնետում հավաքեք Lebanon in waste, հազարավոր նկարներ կտեսնեք լիբանանյան կրիզիսից»:

Դե Նիկոլն էլ հավանաբար ինքնաբերաբար հեռախոսը վերցնում ու պոիսկ ա տալիս..

Ասենք բիսեդկի ջահելն ու հազարավոր վարչական խողովակներն ի՞նչ կապ ունեին..
Զանգեր օգնականին ասեր՝ իրանք գուգլեին Lebanon in waste?

----------


## Lion

Դե հենց դա եմ ասում, էլի, եղբայր, ինքը պետք է այլ աղբյուրներով ստանար և ստանար ավելի արժանահավատ տեղեկատվություն, քան ինտերնետի փնտրուքն է: Նաև՝ Նիկոլը, որպես երկրի ղեկավար, իհարկե պետք է տեղյակ լիներ աղբահանության խնդրի նրբություններից, որոնք ահա նման ծանր տեսք են ստացել՝ բարձրացել պետական մակարդակի:




> Էս էլ հետհարվածը 
> 
> Վարչապետ Փաշինյանին քննադատած կնոջ պարզաբանումը
> 
> Կարծում եմ ակնառու օրինակ է, թե շարքային քաղաքացիների մեծ մասն ինչ չափանիշներով են գնահատում այս կամ այն պաշտոնյայի գործուներությունը։


Իհհհ, ստից արդարանում են, էլի՝ տապալված ակցիայի համար:

----------


## Varzor

> Իհհհ, ստից արդարանում են, էլի՝ տապալված ակցիայի համար:


Ես համամիտ չեմ, որ ակցիա էր։ Համենայն դեպս ոչ մի փաստ չկա դրան տանող։ Միակ ենթադրությունը "թավշյա հեղափոխության թշնամի դևերը" (Դավադրությունների տեսության հայկական թյունինգ-տեղական տարբերակը D :Smile:  հեքիաթի հիման վրա ենք անում։

Ասեմ, որ անձամբ ըարբեր քաղաքացիներից լսել եմ էլ ավելի լուրջ ու կոպիտ մեղադրանքներ Նիկոլի հասցեին։
Եթե հնարավորություն ընձեռնվի, ոմանք նույնիսկ դեմքին կասեն։

Բայց մեխը զգու՞մ ես։ Հենց էդ "դեմքին ասելու" դուխը տվել են մարդկանց։ Վախը պիտի չքանա։ Ինչպես ասում են՝ երկու վախը մի մահ է։ Ստացվում է վերջին հարյուրամյակում ազգովի բազմաթիվ մահեր ենք տարել՝ էլ չենք ուզում  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․
Գիտես, որ ես ժողովրդավարության կողմնակից չեմ, առավել ևս ներկայիս իշխանություններին խիստ լուրջ պատճառներ ունեմ չվստահելու։ Բայց քանի դեռ կա այն վարկածը, որ ես բացարձակ ճիշտ չեմ, առաջնորդվելու եմ "մեծամասնությանը լավ լինի" սկզբունքով։

----------

Lion (14.08.2019), Գաղթական (14.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի երևանյան տապալումը*
Երեկ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն աշխատանքային հանդիպում է անցկացրել Երևանի քաղաքապետ Հայկ Մարությանի հետ: Անցկացրել ու հանդիպումը հեռարձակել է ուղիղ եթերով: Հիրավի դիտարժան տեսարան: Երկրի առաջին դեմքը ու մայրաքաղաքի ղեկավարը քննարկում են… աղբահանության հարցը: Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի վարչության պետի մակարդակի խնդիրն այսպիսով հասցվել է վարչապետի լուծման տիրույթ: Սակայն այնպես չէ, որ քաղաքապետի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ վարչապետը լուծումներ է առաջարկում: Նրանք ընդամենն արձանագրում են աղբահանության ոլորտում առկա խնդիրները, խայտառակ վիճակը, քննարկում են «Սանիտեք» ընկերության պայմանագրային պարտավորություններին առնչվող ինչ-ինչ հարցեր, վարչապետը առիթն օգտագործում է նաև քաղաքական ակնարկներ անելու համար: Այդ ամենի արդյունքում, սակայն, որևէ լուծում չի առաջարկվում Երևանի աղբահանության իսկապես խայտառակ ու անթույլատրելի վիճակի լուծման համար:

Երևանի քաղաքապետի հետ վարչապետի անցկացրած հանդիպումը հերթական վկայությունն է այն բանի, որ *Հայաստանում բոլոր խնդիրները լուծվում են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի մասնակցությամբ միայն:* Դա խոսում է համակարգային ճգնաժամի, համակարգերի անգործության ու անկատարության մասին: Հայկ Մարությանը Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնում է արդեն շուրջ մեկ տարի, սակայն այդ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում չի կարողացել լուծումներ, այլընտրանքներ գտնել մայրաքաղաքի աղբահանության տարրական խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Աղբահանության խայտառակ պատկերը Հայկ Մարությանի տապալման պատկերն է: Դա, սակայն, իր հերթին Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի տապալման, երևանյան տապալման վկայությունն է:

Հասարակության համար այդպես էլ անհասկանալի մնաց, թե ինչ սկզբունքով, ինչ որակների ու հատկությունների համար նախորդ տարի Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ընտրեց հատկապես Հայկ Մարությանին: Այո, նրան ընտրեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, քանի որ Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունը հեղափոխությանը հաջորդած առաջին ընտրությունն էր, և քաղաքապետ էր դառնալու նա, ում անունը հնչեցներ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Կամ չունենալով ընտրության այլ տարբերակներ, կամ այլ՝ ոչ հայտնի պատճառներով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ընտրեց Հայկ Մարությանին: Ընտրեց և սխալվեց: Ընտրեց և տապալվեց: *Հայկ Մարությանի ընտրությունը հեղափոխության կապիտալի փոշիացման, մսխման ամենացայտուն արտահայտությունն էր:* Արդյունքում այսօր Հայկ Մարությանը Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում չի կարողանում լուծել անգամ մայրաքաղաքի օպերատիվ կառավարմանն առնչվող տարրական խնդիրներ:

Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի տապալված աշխատանքն, ի դեպ, վառ օրինակն է այն բանի, որ պետական կառավարման համակարգը ձախողված է եղել ոչ միայն անցյալում՝ ինչպես իր հայտնի լայվում ներկայացնում էր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, այլ այն ձախողված է նաև այսօր:

*Ձախողված է ամբողջությամբ նոր, անցած տարվա ընտրությամբ ձևավորված քաղաքային իշխանությունը, որը որևէ օրգանական կապ չունի նախկին համակարգերի, անցյալի հետ:*

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի աշխատանքային հանդիպումը Հայկ Մարությանի հետ գուցե վարչապետին որոշակի վարկանիշային օգուտներ բերի, եթե, իհարկե, աղբահանության վիճակը գոնե փոքր-ինչ բարելավվի: Սակայն այդ վարկանիշային օգուտները ոչինչ են այն իրողության համեմատ, որ Հայաստանում *համակարգերը չեն կարողանում բնականոն գործել, որ ցանկացած, անգամ ամենափոքր, հարց պահանջում է վարչապետի միջամտությունը:* _Սա լրջագույն քաղաքական խնդիր է, որը շարունակվելու դեպքում ունենալու է շատ ավելի վատ հետևանքներ:_ Երբ բոլոր խնդիրները երկրում լուծվում են միայն վարչապետի միջամտության դեպքում, անկախ վարչապետի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնող անձից՝ դա կարող է հանգեցնել անձնիշխանության արմատավորման: Որովհետև անձնիշխանության դրսևորում է այն իրողությունը, երբ բոլոր որոշումները կայացվում են մեկ անձի կողմից: Այդ դեպքում ժողովրդավարության տարրական բնորոշիչներ համարվող իշխանության ապակենտրոնացումը, հակակշիռները, համակարգերը դառնում են ֆիկցիա՝ ստանձնելով սոսկ ցուցափեղկային նշանակություն:

Ի դեպ, գրեթե նույնական էր իրավիճակը նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանության դեպքում: Ֆորմալ առումով առկա էին ժողովրդավարական բոլոր ինստիտուտներն ու հաստատությունները, սակայն բոլոր որոշումները կայացնում էր Սերժ Սարգսյանն անձամբ: Ինչի հանգեցրեց դա՝ ամենալավը գիտի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Գուցե նաև՝ Հայկ Մարությանը:

Մի կողմ թողնենք աղմկոտ վերնագիրը, որի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, մի կողմ թողնենք նույնիսկ Մարության խնդիրը, ու նայենք, թե ինչ է ասվում *համակարգային, հայեցակարգային լուծումների պակասի մասին*, որի վերաբերյալ ես մշտապես խոսում եմ այդ թվում նաև այստեղ, սակայն որը... ընդամենը միայն զվարճացնում է որոշ ակումբցիների...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր ջան, ինչի՞ ես էս ապուշ հոդվածը ստեղ տեղադրել: Եթե նույնիսկ մի պահ մոռանանք, որ սա Լուսավոր Հայաստանից պատգամավոր դառած Արման Բաբաջանյանի կայքն է, այսինքն թիմի, որոնց էս պահի առաքելություններից մեկը մերկապարանոց պայքարն է կոնկրետ Հայկ Մարուքյանի դեմ, այսինքն առաջին իսկ պահից ուղղորդված հոդվածի հավանականություն ունենք, բայց եթե մի պահ մոռանանք էլ սա, արի հասնենք էս նախադասությանը.



> Այդ ամենի արդյունքում, սակայն, որևէ լուծում չի առաջարկվում Երևանի աղբահանության իսկապես խայտառակ ու անթույլատրելի վիճակի լուծման համար:


Բացահայտ կեղծիք ու սուտ, որտև հաղորդման ամբողջ ընթացքը լուծումների ներկայացում էր, ու լուծումներ, որոնք էսօր առարկայական երևում են, սրանից հետո դու ուզում ես, որ էս հոդվածին լու՞րջ վերաբերվենք:

Հերյուրանքին, ապատեղեկատվությանը, էժանագին հոդվածներին վերջ պե՞տք ա լինի, թե չէ՞:

Սա էժանագինագույն հոդված ա:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019), Տրիբուն (15.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ ժամանակավոր արագ լուծում քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող տալ մասնավոր սեկտորի ուժերով (խոսքի բեռնափոխադրումների սերվիսներ, կամ անհատ կամավորներ վարձելով), հավելյալ ծախսերը որպես տուգանք ներկայացնելով Սանիթեկին:
Աղբահանությունը միջավայրի ու ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր չի՞, Սանիթեկի դեմ քրեական գործ էին իբր հարուցել, ընթացք կա՞, կալանավորվածներ կա՞ն: 
Եթե քաղաքում աղբի կուտակման պատճառնով համաճարակ կամ ուրիշ խնդիր առաջանա, ապա պատասխանատուն քաղաքապետարանն է, որը պիտի օբյեկտիվ պատճառ ունենա, թե ինչի չի կարողանում աղբը ժամանակին հեռացնել («Սանիթեկը չի կատարում պարտականությունները» նման պարագայում ընդունելի/հարգելի պատճառաբանություն չի):

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Chuk*  ջան, տակը ակնարկեցի, որ մի քիչ ծայրահեղոտ էր, սակայն այս հոդվածը մեջբերոլւ հիմնական մղումը էն համակարգային, հայեցակարգային պահերի վրա ուշադրություն բևեռելն էր...

----------


## Արշակ

Լիոն ջան, էդքան ասում ես համակարգային–համակարգային, բայց կարծում եմ դու շատ իդեալականացված–ռոմանտիկ ու իրականությունից կտրված պատկերացումներ ունես էդ համակարգայինի մասին։ Քեզ թվում ա պետական համակարգը ինչ–որ համակարգչային ծրագրի պես բան ա, եկան, կոմպը ֆորմատ արեցին, թազա windows դրեցին, սաղ հարցերը լուծվեց‎։ Իրական կյանքում տենց պատրաստի համակարգեր չկան, որ եկար, հինը ջնջեցիր, նորը տեղադրեցիր։ Սկի իրավիճակի ախտորոշումը կարա մի տարի տևի։ Ոչ մի պետական լուրջ համակարգ մի տարում չի ստեղծվում ու միանգամից չի ստեղծվում, այլ ստեղծվում ա քայլ առ քայլ, ամենօրյա փոքր փոփոխություններով։ Էս քո պարսկական փղերը չեն, որ մտնեն մարտի դաշտ հեռվից դղրդոցը լսես։ Մինչդեռ որ ուշադիր նայես, տենց լիքը մանր դրական փոփոխություններ կտեսնես յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտում, որ տարիների ընթացքում գումարվելով նոր համակարգ ու մշակույթ են ձևավորելու ու էականորեն փոխեն մարդկանց կյանքը։
Ընդ որում, էդ փոփոխությունները հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ թղթի վրա գրած ինչ–որ ֆորմալ ու ամպագոռգոռ ձևակերպումներ լինեն։ Էդ փոփոխությունները առաջին հերթին մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ պիտի լինեն, թե չէ ֆորմալ թղթերով, Սերժի ժամանակ էլ ամեն ինչ սիրուն գրած էր, մթոմ պետական համակարգ կար բան, բայց սաղ փուչ էր, իրականում լրիվ այլ՝ կեղծիքի ու կոռուպցիայի վրա հիմնված համակարգ էր գործում։ 
Իսկ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ փոփոխությունները ո՞նց են լինում։ Լինում են նախադեպեր ստեղծելով ու մարդկանց նոր իրականությանը ընտելացնելով վարվելակերպի նոր մշակույթ ձևավորելով։ 

Մի օրինակ բերեմ․ երբ կարծեմ էս թեմայում ինչ–որ մեկը որպես համակարգային փոփոխության օրինակ բերում էր առաջին անգամ արդար ընտրությունների անցկացումը, հակադարձում էիր, թե բա համակարգ չկա, սաղ Նիկոլի անձի վրա ա հիմնված, որ Նիկոլին հանենք, ամեն ինչ հետ ա գնալու հնին՝ ընտրությունները կեղծվեն և այլն։ Շվեդիայում գիտե՞ս ոնց են ընտրությունները անցկացվում։ Մարդկանց մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ փոստով ուղարկում են ընտրաթերթիկը, կարաս ոչ էլ գնաս ընտրատեղամաս․ կարաս էդ ընտրաթերթիկը տանը լրացնես ու փոստով էլ ուղարկես։ Որ լսել էի շշմել էի։ Պատկերացնում ե՞ս, որ Հայաստանում տենց անեին, ինչ կլիներ։ ԲՀԿ–ն նաղդ միլիոն կխփեր  :LOL:  Բայց տենց բան չի լինում Շվեդիայում։ Ինչի՞, որովհետև ժողովուրդը օքեյ չի, որ որևէ կուսակցություն ընտրակաշառք տա։ Հանկարծ տենց փորձ լինի, եքա բոլոլա կլինի։ Ընտրակաշառք չհանդուրժելը մշակույթ ա, որ բազմաթիվ տարիների ընթացքում ա ամրապնդվել։ Թե չէ թղթի վրա օրենքների մակարդակով ով գիտի Հայաստանի ընտրական պրոցեսը ավելի խիստ ա ընտրակեղծիքի հնարավորություն չտալով, քան Շվեդիայինը։

Երբ հեղափոխությունից հետո Նիկոլը ողջ ժողովրդի հետ միասին նախադեպ են ստեղծել արդար ընտրությունների, դրանով համակարգային փոփոխությունների հիմք են դրել։ Վստահ եմ, որ եթե թեկուզ Նիկոլն էլ չլինի, հաջորդ ընտրություններին ժողովուրդը գոնե որոշ չափով ավելի անհանդուրժող ա լինելու ընտրակաշառքի ու կեղծվող ընտրությունների նկատմամբ, քան նախկինում էր։ ՈՒ տենց, եթե մի քանի անգամ իրար հետևից արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ անենք, քարը քարի վրա դնելով առաջանալու ա քո ասած համակարգային փոփոխությունը։ Տարիների ընթացքում, ոչ թե մի ակնթարթում ռազմադաշտ հարբած փղեր մտցնելով։

ՈՒ հա, երբ էսքան ժամանակ պետական մտածողություն ու պետական համակարգ գոյություն չի ունեցել, երկրում ամեն ինչ կատարվել ա սերժիկ–ռոբիկների անձնական միջամտությամբ ու իրանց անձնական շահի, թալանի համար, նորմալ ա, որ որ հիմա Նիկոլը ամենուր անձնական միջամտությամբ ուղղորդի ու նոր մոտեցումներ ձևավորի։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Երևանի կառավարմանը, հենց կակրազ քաղաքի կառավարման ձևի ու մոտեցումների համակարգային փոփոխություն եմ տեսնում․ մարդիկ չեն թալանում, ընդհակառակը թալանված ու կոպեկներով ծախված հանրային տարածքները վերադարձնում են հանրությանը, քաղաքում նոր կանաչ տարածքներ են ավելացնում, թափառան շների խնդրին ավելի ցիվիլ, էթիկական ու long-term լուծում են տալիս, մետրոյի նոր կայարան են կառուցում, տրանսպորտային համակարգը լրիվ նոր, ավելի ցիվիլ ու էֆեկտիվ տարբերակով փոխարինելը ընթացքի մեջ ա, նորմալ սարքած հեծանվային արահետներ են գծում, և այլն, նայում ես ու հասկանում ես մարդիկ ուր են շարժում, ինչ տիպի քաղաք են ուզում ստեղծել։ Աղբահանության խնդրին էլ կակրազ համակարգային լուծում ա տրվում՝ քաղաքը իր սեփական աղբահանության հիմնարկն ա ստեղծում իր մաքրող ու աղբատար մեքենաներով, աղբարկղերով և այլն, որ նախկին իշխանությունների մուխլյոժով ձևավորած մոնոպոլիայով մասնավորի լավ կամ վատ աշխատելու հույսին չլինի։ Սրանից ավել համակարգային ի՞նչ ես ուզում։

Հ․ Գ․
Էս հոդվածը կարդա տես ոնց են իրականում մանր քայլերով համակարգային փոփոխությունները լինում․ թե ոնց ա նոր մարզիչը Բրիտանիայի հեծանվային թիմը իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում աշխարհում ամենավատ թիմերից մեկը լինելուց դարձրել ամենալավը ու կայուն հաղթանակներ բերել։
https://jamesclear.com/marginal-gains

----------

Chuk (15.08.2019), Varzor (16.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (15.08.2019), Շինարար (15.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019), Տրիբուն (15.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Սրանից ավել համակարգային ի՞նչ ես ուզում։


Արշակ ջան, փղերը վկա, էս համակարգային փոփոխություն չի, էս, առավելագույնը և պայմանականորեն, դրա սկիզբնա: Կարճ ասեմ՝ ինձ համար համակարգային փոփոխությունն այն է, որ, *անկախ մարդուց կամ մարդկային գործոնից*, այնպիսի մի համակարգ ստեղծվի, որ օրինական, իրավական համակարգ գործի:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, փղերը վկա, էս համակարգային փոփոխություն չի, էս, առավելագույնը և պայմանականորեն, դրա սկիզբնա: Կարճ ասեմ՝ ինձ համար համակարգային փոփոխությունն այն է, որ, *անկախ մարդուց կամ մարդկային գործոնից*, այնպիսի մի համակարգ ստեղծվի, որ օրինական, իրավական համակարգ գործի:


Այ ապրես, ես էլ հենց էդ եմ ասում․ համակարգային փոփոխության սկիզբն ա, սկսել ա․․․, ինչը որ պահանջվում էր իրանցից։ Համակարգային փոփոխությունները տարիների գործ ա, միամտություն ա մի տարում կայուն ու ամրապնդված նոր համակարգ ակնկալելը։ Թե չէ, նենց չի, որ մենք ստեղ Նիկոլի վկա ենք․ բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք, որ երկրի վիճակը մի մարդու հույսին չլինի‎։ Բայց տենց արդյունքը մի օրում չի լինում‎‎։ Ասածս էդ ա։

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Գաղթական (15.08.2019), Շինարար (15.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019), Տրիբուն (15.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հա, բայց էլի խնդիր կա, է - տես, դու, ասում ես բաներ, որոնց հետ համաձայն ես, ասում ես՝ քար առ քար...

Ես էլ, որպես իրավաբան, ասում եմ՝ եղբայր, քար առ քար չի, է, էդ քարերը պետք է օրենսդրական հստակ ամրագրում ունենա՝ ո՞ւրա:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ ժամանակավոր արագ լուծում քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող տալ մասնավոր սեկտորի ուժերով (խոսքի բեռնափոխադրումների սերվիսներ, կամ անհատ կամավորներ վարձելով), հավելյալ ծախսերը որպես տուգանք ներկայացնելով Սանիթեկին:
> Աղբահանությունը միջավայրի ու ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր չի՞, Սանիթեկի դեմ քրեական գործ էին իբր հարուցել, ընթացք կա՞, կալանավորվածներ կա՞ն: 
> Եթե քաղաքում աղբի կուտակման պատճառնով համաճարակ կամ ուրիշ խնդիր առաջանա, ապա պատասխանատուն քաղաքապետարանն է, որը պիտի օբյեկտիվ պատճառ ունենա, թե ինչի չի կարողանում աղբը ժամանակին հեռացնել («Սանիթեկը չի կատարում պարտականությունները» նման պարագայում ընդունելի/հարգելի պատճառաբանություն չի):


Վերջին օրերին ես ուղղակի չեմ տեսել լիքը աղբաման նաև էն տեղերում, որտեղ միշտ լիքն է եղել: Խնդիրը գրեթե լուծված ա, Վիշապ ջան, պարզապես աղմկում են:

----------

Վիշապ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> *Chuk*  ջան, տակը ակնարկեցի, որ մի քիչ ծայրահեղոտ էր, սակայն այս հոդվածը մեջբերոլւ հիմնական մղումը էն համակարգային, հայեցակարգային պահերի վրա ուշադրություն բևեռելն էր...


Ծայրահեղոտ չէր, ծերից ծեր մուտիլովկա էր, Մհեր ջան:

----------


## Արէա

Լիոն ջան, ո՞նց համակարգային լուծում չի։

Առաջ, եթե հանկարծ Սանիտեքը մի երկու ամիս հավես չունենար զիբիլ հավաքելու, Երևանը խեղդվելու էր աղբի ու համաճարակի մեջ, որովհետև բացի Սանիտեքից ուրիշ ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չէր զբաղվելու էդ հարցով։

Հիմա քաղաքապետարանը սեփական աղբահանման համակարգն ա ստեղծում, որ մի 10 տարի հետո Մարությանը չէ, ես էլ քաղաքապետ լինեմ, եթե հանկարծ էն ժամանակվա Սանիտեքի փորը մի 2 ամիս ցավա, կարողանանք հանգիստ խզել պայմանագիրն ու նոր մրցույթ հայտարարել առանց վախենալու, որ մինչև նոր օպերատորի գալը տևող 3-4 ամսվա ընթացքում Երևանի աղբը հավաքող չի լինելու։

Էլ համակարգային լուծումը ո՞նց ա լինում։

Մարությանը կակռազ համակարգային լուծում ա տալիս էս ստրատեգիական կարևորության հարցին։

Չեմ հասկանում ինչից ես բողոքում։

----------

Freeman (19.08.2019), Varzor (16.08.2019), Արշակ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, բայց էլի խնդիր կա, է - տես, դու, ասում ես բաներ, որոնց հետ համաձայն ես, ասում ես՝ քար առ քար...
> 
> Ես էլ, որպես իրավաբան, ասում եմ՝ եղբայր, քար առ քար չի, է, էդ քարերը պետք է օրենսդրական հստակ ամրագրում ունենա՝ ո՞ւրա:


Ապեր, օրինակ, որպես իրավաբան, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ/լուծումներ են անհրաժեշտ աղբի հարցին համակարգային լուծում տալու համար։ Ես էլ հետդ գալիս եմ պայքարենք հանուն էտ օրենսդրական/համակարգային փոփոխությունների։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ ժամանակավոր արագ լուծում քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող տալ մասնավոր սեկտորի ուժերով (խոսքի բեռնափոխադրումների սերվիսներ, կամ անհատ կամավորներ վարձելով), հավելյալ ծախսերը որպես տուգանք ներկայացնելով Սանիթեկին:


Տենց էլ արել են հոպար։ Արդեն մի տաս ավտո են առել, ու էտ ավտոների ծախսը հանում են Սանիթեքին վճարվելիք փողից, գումարած չհավաքած աղբի համար էլ տուգանքներ են գրում վրեքը։ 

Բայց ես ոնց հասկացել եմ, Սանիթեքը ուզում ա համ իրան իրա ուզածի չափ փող տան ու մի բան էլ ավել, համ ինքը երբ ուզի ու ոնց ուզի աղբը հավաքի, համ հարկերը չտա, համ էլ իրա վրա խոսացող չլինի։  :LOL:  Ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց սենց էլ գլխանց պայմնավորված են եղել։ Ու հիմա եթե Սանիթեքին ռադ անեն մոտ մի տարի պետք ա, որ հարցը լուծվի։ Այսինքն, մարդիկ նստած են եղել ոսկու ժիլայի վրա, հիմա կտրվել ա, ու շանտաժ են անում։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, էս ամեն հետ մեկտեղ, ես էլ որպես քաղաքացի հարցի լուծումը պահանջում եմ քաղաքապետարանից։ Ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում աղբահանությունը Հայկոն իրա ձեռով ա անում, սաղ ավագանիով են հավաքում, թե՞ միջազգային տենդեռ են անում։ Ու աղբահանության էս վիճակը, ինչքան էլ որ բացատրելի ա, արդարացում չունի։ Պետք ա քաղաքապետարան կանխատեսեր էս վիճակը ու գլխանց միջոցներ ձեռք առներ։

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին օրերին ես ուղղակի չեմ տեսել լիքը աղբաման նաև էն տեղերում, որտեղ միշտ լիքն է եղել: Խնդիրը գրեթե լուծված ա, Վիշապ ջան, պարզապես աղմկում են:


Արի Զեյթուն/Կամարակ, հենց մեր հիմնական աղբի տեղը։ Առաջվա հինգ աղբամանի փոխարեն մի հատ կիսաջարդած աղբաման ա ու սաղ զիբիլ։ Մի ժամ առաջվա բան եմ ասում։ 

Ապեր, էս ժամանակավոր լուծում ա տված էս պահին։ Քաղաքապետարանը ճնշում ա, Սանիթեքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ուզենա կարա լավ էլ հավաքի, չուզենա՝ չի հավաքի, ու եկեք բանակցենք-մանակցենք։ Մինչև Երևանում մի 200 մեքենա ու 15.000 աղբաման չլինի, հարցը լուծված չի լինելու։ Դե աղբավայրի, սորտավորման ու վերամշակման մասին վայթեմ վաբշե մոռանանք։ Էտ էլ քաղաքապետարանի 2028-ի ընտրություններին, լիֆտերից ու տրանսպորտից հետո։

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առաջին դասարանցիների հերթագրման առցանց համակարգը լուծել է դպրոցների թերբեռնվածության խնդիրը

Էս վայթեմ լուրջ համակարգային լուծում ա։ Չնայած նայած ով ոնց ա հասկանում համակարգային լուծում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի դեպ` ժամանակավոր լուծումների շարքում կարային դիտարկել ժողովրդին կոչ անելը, որ շաբաթը մի կոնկրետ օր աղբը տնից հանեն:
Մինչև էդ տոպրակներով բալկոնում կամ մի տեղ հավաքեին, ասենք:

Ամեն վարչական շրջան/թաղամաս իր հատուկ օրը կունենար:

Տենց փոքրաթիվ աղբատարներով էլ կարելի ա յոլա գնալ, մինչև մանրից ավտոպարկը մեծացնեն:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Տրիբուն (15.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր վարչապետը իրա ղուրուշով խորհրդականի ազատել ա գործից։ Սինքն, մի բանից գոհ չի։ Լավ խորհուրդներ չեն տալիս, Լիոնը ճիշտ ա։

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Արի Զեյթուն/Կամարակ, հենց մեր հիմնական աղբի տեղը։ Առաջվա հինգ աղբամանի փոխարեն մի հատ կիսաջարդած աղբաման ա ու սաղ զիբիլ։ Մի ժամ առաջվա բան եմ ասում։ 
> 
> Ապեր, էս ժամանակավոր լուծում ա տված էս պահին։ Քաղաքապետարանը ճնշում ա, Սանիթեքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ուզենա կարա լավ էլ հավաքի, չուզենա՝ չի հավաքի, ու եկեք բանակցենք-մանակցենք։ Մինչև Երևանում մի 200 մեքենա ու 15.000 աղբաման չլինի, հարցը լուծված չի լինելու։ Դե աղբավայրի, սորտավորման ու վերամշակման մասին վայթեմ վաբշե մոռանանք։ Էտ էլ քաղաքապետարանի 2028-ի ընտրություններին, լիֆտերից ու տրանսպորտից հետո։


Դավթաշեն, Արաբկիր, Կենտրոն կարելի ա ասել լրիվ լուծված ա: Դրա համար գրել էի գրեթե, շուտով մյուս տեղերն էլ կհասնի:

----------


## Chuk

Լիֆտերի խնդիրը խոստանում են 4 տարում լրիվ լուծել: Էս տարի երկար ընդմիջումից հետո մոտ 20 շենքում, մինչև հոկտեմբերի վերջ, ժամանակակից լիֆտեր կլինեն. էդ պիլոտային ծրագիրն ա: Խնդիրները բոլոր կհամակարգվեն ու 4 տարում բոլոր լիֆտերը կփոխվեն:

Աղբահանությունը (նկատի ունեմ քաղաքում աղբի կուտակված չլինելը) ծերից ծեր լուծված կլինի 1-2 տարվա ընթացքում: Աղբավայրերի, վերամշակվող աղբի հավաքման ու նման այլ խնդիրներն ավելի երկար:

Տրանսպորտը 2-3 տարում կլուծվի:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Արշակ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ` ժամանակավոր լուծումների շարքում կարային դիտարկել ժողովրդին կոչ անելը, որ շաբաթը մի կոնկրետ օր աղբը տնից հանեն:
> Մինչև էդ տոպրակներով բալկոնում կամ մի տեղ հավաքեին, ասենք:
> 
> Ամեն վարչական շրջան/թաղամաս իր հատուկ օրը կունենար:
> 
> Տենց փոքրաթիվ աղբատարներով էլ կարելի ա յոլա գնալ, մինչև մանրից ավտոպարկը մեծացնեն:


Ես ինչքան ժամանակ ա տենց էլ անում եմ, մի քանի օր պահում եմ, մինչև մաքուր աղբաման եմ գտնում, նոր տանում թափում էմ։ Էլ չասած որ կամավոր արդեն մի տարի ա պլաստիկը առանձին հավաքում հանձնում եմ։ Հզոր եմ  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (15.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, ո՞նց համակարգային լուծում չի։
> 
> Առաջ, եթե հանկարծ Սանիտեքը մի երկու ամիս հավես չունենար զիբիլ հավաքելու, Երևանը խեղդվելու էր աղբի ու համաճարակի մեջ, որովհետև բացի Սանիտեքից ուրիշ ոչ ոք ի վիճակի չէր զբաղվելու էդ հարցով։
> 
> Հիմա քաղաքապետարանը սեփական աղբահանման համակարգն ա ստեղծում, որ մի 10 տարի հետո Մարությանը չէ, ես էլ քաղաքապետ լինեմ, եթե հանկարծ էն ժամանակվա Սանիտեքի փորը մի 2 ամիս ցավա, կարողանանք հանգիստ խզել պայմանագիրն ու նոր մրցույթ հայտարարել առանց վախենալու, որ մինչև նոր օպերատորի գալը տևող 3-4 ամսվա ընթացքում Երևանի աղբը հավաքող չի լինելու։
> 
> Էլ համակարգային լուծումը ո՞նց ա լինում։
> 
> Մարությանը կակռազ համակարգային լուծում ա տալիս էս ստրատեգիական կարևորության հարցին։
> ...


Աղբի պահով՝ համաձայն եմ, թեև դեռ պետք է կյանքի փորձություն անցնի, թե կառուցվող համակարգը կգործի՞, թե ոչ:




> Ապեր, օրինակ, որպես իրավաբան, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ/լուծումներ են անհրաժեշտ աղբի հարցին համակարգային լուծում տալու համար։ Ես էլ հետդ գալիս եմ պայքարենք հանուն էտ օրենսդրական/համակարգային փոփոխությունների։


Պետք է ոլորտը ուսումնասիրել, ելքային ինֆորմացիան իմանալ, նոր ինչ որ բան առաջարկել:



> Առաջին դասարանցիների հերթագրման առցանց համակարգը լուծել է դպրոցների թերբեռնվածության խնդիրը
> 
> Էս վայթեմ լուրջ համակարգային լուծում ա։ Չնայած նայած ով ոնց ա հասկանում համակարգային լուծում։


Դա համակարգային լուծում չէ, դա մի տարրի կարգավորում է, այն էլ, ինչպես ցույց տվեց այս տարվա փորձը՝ թերի գործող: Մյուս տարի երեխաներիս դպրոց եմ տանելու, տեսնենք, այդ առցանց համակարգն ինչպես կգործի: Համակարգային լուծում կլիներ, օրինակ, ուսուցիչների, կրթության, դասավանդման և այլ խնդիրներին ամբողջական լուծումներ ապահովելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էսօր վարչապետը իրա ղուրուշով խորհրդականի ազատել ա գործից։ Սինքն, մի բանից գոհ չի։ Լավ խորհուրդներ չեն տալիս, Լիոնը ճիշտ ա։


Հետաքրքիր ա, էս երեք հոգին ինչ տեսակետ են ունեցել Ամուլսարի հետ կապված: Չգիտեմ ինչի ենթադրում եմ, որ դրա հետ է հիմնականում կապված:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչի՞ ժամանակավոր արագ լուծում քաղաքապետարանը չի կարող տալ մասնավոր սեկտորի ուժերով (խոսքի բեռնափոխադրումների սերվիսներ, կամ անհատ կամավորներ վարձելով), հավելյալ ծախսերը որպես տուգանք ներկայացնելով Սանիթեկին:
> Աղբահանությունը միջավայրի ու ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր չի՞, Սանիթեկի դեմ քրեական գործ էին իբր հարուցել, ընթացք կա՞, կալանավորվածներ կա՞ն: 
> Եթե քաղաքում աղբի կուտակման պատճառնով համաճարակ կամ ուրիշ խնդիր առաջանա, ապա պատասխանատուն քաղաքապետարանն է, որը պիտի օբյեկտիվ պատճառ ունենա, թե ինչի չի կարողանում աղբը ժամանակին հեռացնել («Սանիթեկը չի կատարում պարտականությունները» նման պարագայում ընդունելի/հարգելի պատճառաբանություն չի):


Տրիբունն արդեն նշեց, որ հենց տենց էլ անում են․ Սանիթեքի տուգանքների հաշվին աղբահանության քաղաքապետարանին կից սեփական հիմնարկն են ստեղծել ու մեքենանաներ, աղբամաններ են առել․ բայց դե էդ էլ ա դանդաղ առաջ գնում, որովհետև նախ որովհետև պետական համակարգում գնումները տենդեր–մենդեր բյուրոկրատական ջանջալ պրոցես կա, որ պիտի հետևեն + պատվերը տալուց հետո էլ իրանց ասելով ահագին երկար սպասում են հերթի մեջ, մինչև գործարանը իրանց պատվերին հասնի։ ՈՒ հիմա պարտյաներով քիչ–քիչ ստանում են մեքենաներն ու աղբամանները։ 

Մի պրոբլեմ էլ աղբատարի վարորդ արագ ճարելն ա։ Կարծեմ ամիսը 270,000 դրամ աշխատավարձ են տալիս, բայց հայերիս վայել չի զիբիլ հավաքող աշխատելը․ էսքան մարդ մունաթ ա գալիս, թե բա գործ չկա, բայց տենց աշխատավարձով գործ կա, մեռան հայտարարություն տալով, բայց ոչ ոք չի դիմում։ Վերջը մի քանի հնդիկ են գտել, որ համաձայնել են աղբատարի վարորդ աշխատել։ Կայֆ ա, չէ՞։

Ի դեպ, մեկը ֆեյսբուքում պատմել ա, թե ոնց ա գնացել որպես կամավոր, քաղաքապետարանի համար ձրի աղբահավաք ա աշխատել մի օր։ Կարդացեք, հետաքրքիր ա․ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------

Գաղթական (15.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (16.08.2019), Վիշապ (15.08.2019), Տրիբուն (15.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետք է ոլորտը ուսումնասիրել, ելքային ինֆորմացիան իմանալ, նոր ինչ որ բան առաջարկել:


Այսինքն օդի մեջ խոսում ես էլի: Կոմկրետ բան չկա: Էնքանա որ ...





> Համակարգային լուծում կլիներ, օրինակ, ուսուցիչների, կրթության, դասավանդման և այլ խնդիրներին ամբողջական լուծումներ ապահովելը:



Օրինա՞կ:

Թե՞ էլի օդի մեջ յանի սիրուն բառեր:

P.S. Չեմ կարա չասեմ: Մեր պապերը սրան ասում էին ջեբ տռել  :Jpit: ))) 

Լիոն ախպեր, հավայի, օդի մեջ բառերի լուծ ա մոտդ: Էնթան որ դաժե Ապոպը աչքիս գիտություն դառավ  :Jpit: )

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, օրինակ, որպես իրավաբան, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ/լուծումներ են անհրաժեշտ աղբի հարցին համակարգային լուծում տալու համար։ Ես էլ հետդ գալիս եմ պայքարենք հանուն էտ օրենսդրական/համակարգային փոփոխությունների։


Իմիջիայլոց, էսօր ուրիշ առիթով ԱԺ նստաշրջանի օրակարգն էի աչքի անցկացնում, մեկ էլ պարզվեց աղբահանության թեմայով էլ օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ կան փաստորեն․ երևի զուտ Լիոնի սիրտը հովացնելու համար, որ չասի․ «ու՞ր են օրենսդրական հստակ կարգավորումները»  :LOL:  
http://www.parliament.am/drafts.php?...0573&Reading=0
Շատ չխորացա փոփոխությունների էության մեջ, բայց սենց բան էր գրած․



> *Ակնկալվող արդյունքը
> 
> *Նախագծի ընդունումը հնարավորություն կտա որոշակիորեն մեղմել փոքր եւ միջին բիզնեսի ընկած ֆինանսական բեռը, որը նրանք կարող են ուղղել տնտեսական նոր արդյունքի ստեղծմանը, կշարունակենք պահպանել արտադրական գործունեություն ծավալող ընկերություններին պետական աջակցության քաղաքականությունը, տնտեսական գործունեության տեսակների հստակեցումը թույլ կտա խուսափել օրենքի տարաբնույթ մեկնաբանման հնարավորությունից եւ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերից, ինչպես նաեւ կլինեն հստակ մեխանիզմներ, որոնք թույլ կտան, որպեսզի տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները կարողանան լավագույն կերպով իրականացնել աղբահանության գործընթացը:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքն օդի մեջ խոսում ես էլի: Կոմկրետ բան չկա: Էնքանա որ ...


Չէ, ապեր - օդի մեջ խոսել կլիներ, եթե ես, առանց ելքային տեղեկատվությանը տեղյակ լինելու, կոնկրետ լուծում առաջարկեի: Դրան հակառակ, ես պնդում եմ ավելի ընդհանուր լուծման վրա՝ իր ընդհանուր հատկանիշով ի դեմս համակարգային լուծման:




> Օրինա՞կ:
> 
> Թե՞ էլի օդի մեջ յանի սիրուն բառեր:


Օրինակ՝ 12-ամյա կրթությունը լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ, ավագ դպրոցները, ոնց ես նայում եմ, իրենց չեն արդարացնում, պե՞տք է այս ոլորտում մի բան անել, թե՞ ոչ: Բուհական կրթությունը՝ ողբալի վիճակ է, ի՞նչ է արվել, որ կրթությունը մոտենա կյանքին: Հումանիտար խայտառակ դասագրքերը, որտեղից հանված են ազգային գրողները, պե՞տք է այս վիճակն ուղղել թե՞ ոչ: Նախկին համակարգին նվիրված դպրոցների ընտրակեղծարար տնօրենների հարցը, պե՞տք է նրանք շարունակեն պաշտոնավարել, թե՞ ոչ, գիտական կոչումների արժեզրկումը, պե՞տք է մի բան անել վիճակն ուղղելու համար, թե՞ ոչ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն




> P.S. Չեմ կարա չասեմ: Մեր պապերը սրան ասում էին ջեբ տռել )))


Լավ, սաղ հեչ, դու էն ասա - 2 խորհրդական և մեկ օգնական ազատվեցին պաշտոնից, ժողովուրդը պե՞տք է իր վարչապետից իմանա՝ ինչու, թե՞... էլի նախկինի նման...

----------


## Արշակ

> Օրինակ՝ 12-ամյա կրթությունը լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ, ավագ դպրոցները, ոնց ես նայում եմ, իրենց չեն արդարացնում, պե՞տք է այս ոլորտում մի բան անել, թե՞ ոչ: Բուհական կրթությունը՝ ողբալի վիճակ է, ի՞նչ է արվել, որ կրթությունը մոտենա կյանքին: Հումանիտար խայտառակ դասագրքերը, որտեղից հանված են ազգային գրողները, պե՞տք է այս վիճակն ուղղել թե՞ ոչ: Նախկին համակարգին նվիրված դպրոցների ընտրակեղծարար տնօրենների հարցը, պե՞տք է նրանք շարունակեն պաշտոնավարել, թե՞ ոչ, գիտական կոչումների արժեզրկումը, պե՞տք է մի բան անել վիճակն ուղղելու համար, թե՞ ոչ և այլն, և այլն, և այլն


Լիոն ջան, հիմա դու էս ասածդ թեմաներով խորացել ես ու պարզել ես, որ բան չի արվու՞մ, թե՞ ակնկալում ես, որ պիտի գային հենց քո ականջին ասեին ինչ ա արվում, ու եթե չեն ասել, ուրեմն եզրակացնում ես, որ գործ չեն անում։ #գորձարեքարա

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, հիմա դու էս ասածդ թեմաներով խորացել ես ու պարզել ես, որ բան չի արվու՞մ, թե՞ ակնկալում ես, որ պիտի գային հենց քո ականջին ասեին ինչ ա արվում, ու եթե չեն ասել, ուրեմն եզրակացնում ես, որ գործ չեն անում։ #գորձարեքարա


Ոչ էն, ոչ էն, ոչ էլ երրորդը: Ես, որպես հասարակության ակտիվ անդամ, տեսնում եմ, որ խնդիրներ կան: Ես, որպես իրավաբան, ուզում եմ տեսնել այդ խնդիրների համակարգային լուծումները՝ իդեալում ի դեմս իրավական ակտերի, մինիմում՝ ի դեմս ծրագրերի կամ հայեցակարգերի: Դրանք չկան, արդեն մեկ տարուց ավել՝ չկան:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ոչ էն, ոչ էն, ոչ էլ երրորդը: Ես, որպես հասարակության ակտիվ անդամ, տեսնում եմ, որ խնդիրներ կա: Ես, որպես իրավաբան, ուզում եմ տեսնել այդ խնդիրների համակարգային լուծումները՝ իդեալում ի դեմս իրավական ակտերի, մինիմում՝ ի դեմս ծրագրերի կամ հայեցակարգերի: Դրանք չկան, արդեն մեկ տարուց ավել՝ չկան:


Այսինքն՝ չես խորացել, կոնկրետ թեմաներում, թե ինչ ա արվում կամ չի արվում, բայց մունաթ ես գալիս էլի։  :Smile:  
Տես, մեկը ես, նույնիսկ առանց հատուկ խորանալու, նշածդ խնդիրներից առնվազն մի քանիսի վերաբերյալ գիտեմ, որ կոնկրետ գորՁ ա արվում․ օրինակ քո ասած գիտական կոչումների արժեզրկման հարցով, ԲՈԿ–ի նոր նախագահը լուրջ ռեֆորմներ ա անում․ քո ուզած համակարգային փոփոխություններ, որ էդ խնդիրները լուծելու են։ Քեզ հետաքրքիր լիներ կիմանայիր էդ մասին։ Մինչդեռ դու փոխանակ քո համար հով նստած ասում ես «ու՜ր են ծրագրերն ու հայեցակարգերը»։ Ասենք ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ մունաթ չեմ գալիս, քանի դեռ չեմ խորացել կոնկրետ խնդիրների մեջ ու պատասխան չունեմ էն հարցին, թե ի՞նչ ա պետք անել, որ չի արվում։ Իսկ քեզ հարցնում են․ որպես իրավաբան ի՞նչ օրենք պիտի փոխվի աղբահանությունը լավացնելու համար, որ չի փոխվում, ասում ես չգիտեմ, չեմ խորացել, բայց թող մի օրենք–մորենք գրեն, առանց օրենք ո՞նց կլինի։  :LOL:  Առարկայական ա պետք խոսել, եղբայր։ Քննադատությունը լավ ա, բայց պետք ա կառուցողական լինի, ոչ թե առանց խորանալու ինչ ա արվում, օդի մեջ վերացական մուննաթ՝ ինչ–որ միստիկ հայեցակարգերի մասին:

----------

Ներսես_AM (16.08.2019), Տրիբուն (16.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> + պատվերը տալուց հետո էլ իրանց ասելով ահագին երկար սպասում են հերթի մեջ, մինչև գործարանը իրանց պատվերին հասնի։


Ճիշտ են ասում: Հավատալու ա:

Չգիտեմ, թե իրենք ինչ մակնիշի մեքենաներ են պատվիրել, բայց ես մոտ 2 տարի Volvo Trucks-ում եմ աշխատել ու գիտեմ նրանց ծանրաբեռնվածության աստիճանը:
Գործարանից օրական տարբեր ֆունկցիոնալության 120 բեռնատար էր դուրս գալիս (յուրաքանչյուրը` 250-750K €) ու բոլորն արդեն մեկ տարվա վաղեմությամբ պատվիրված էին:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքն՝ չես խորացել, կոնկրետ թեմաներում, թե ինչ ա արվում կամ չի արվում, բայց մունաթ ես գալիս էլի։  
> Տես, մեկը ես, նույնիսկ առանց հատուկ խորանալու, նշածդ խնդիրներից առնվազն մի քանիսի վերաբերյալ գիտեմ, որ կոնկրետ գորՁ ա արվում․ օրինակ քո ասած գիտական կոչումների արժեզրկման հարցով, ԲՈԿ–ի նոր նախագահը լուրջ ռեֆորմներ ա անում․ քո ուզած համակարգային փոփոխություններ, որ էդ խնդիրները լուծելու են։ Քեզ հետաքրքիր լիներ կիմանայիր էդ մասին։ Մինչդեռ դու փոխանակ քո համար հով նստած ասում ես «ու՜ր են ծրագրերն ու հայեցակարգերը»։ Ասենք ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ մունաթ չեմ գալիս, քանի դեռ չեմ խորացել կոնկրետ խնդիրների մեջ ու պատասխան չունեմ էն հարցին, թե ի՞նչ ա պետք անել, որ չի արվում։ Իսկ քեզ հարցնում են․ որպես իրավաբան ի՞նչ օրենք պիտի փոխվի աղբահանությունը լավացնելու համար, որ չի փոխվում, ասում ես չգիտեմ, չեմ խորացել, բայց թող մի օրենք–մորենք գրեն, առանց օրենք ո՞նց կլինի։  Առարկայական ա պետք խոսել, եղբայր։ Քննադատությունը լավ ա, բայց պետք ա կառուցողական լինի, ոչ թե առանց խորանալու ինչ ա արվում, օդի մեջ վերացական մուննաթ՝ ինչ–որ միստիկ հայեցակարգերի մասին:


Դե լավ, եղբայր, մնաց քո կարծիքին, ես էլ մնամ իմ կարծիքին: Ժամանակը ամեն ինչ կդնի իր տեղը  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Արշակ (15.08.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

@Lion մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ որ պաթոսով երկու կոպեկ էիր հաշվում «Արա էս ի՜նչ եք անում դուք»։ Կարաս ասես https://armtimes.com/hy/article/167453 համակարգային լուծումների արդյունք ա, թե ինչ ա։

----------


## Varzor

> @Lion մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ որ պաթոսով երկու կոպեկ էիր հաշվում «Արա էս ի՜նչ եք անում դուք»։ Կարաս ասես https://armtimes.com/hy/article/167453 համակարգային լուծումների արդյունք ա, թե ինչ ա։


Ապ, "նվազումը նվազում է"՝ հավես տերմին է։ Բայց ասեմ, որ դա համակարգային լուծումների հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունի՝ զուտ բնական հիմքեր ունեցող երևույթ է  :Wink: 

Ավելի պարզ ասեմ․ 2019-ին "միջին վիճակագրական մայրանալու տարիք"-ը համապատասխանում է 1994-ից հետո ծնված աղջիկներին։ Ինձ թվում է ոչ մեկիս համար գաղտնիք չի, որ 1991-94թթ ծնված երեխաների թիվը շատ ավելի պակաս էր։ Դա նշանակում է, որ նույն վիճակագրությամբ 2014-2017թթ պիտի անկում լիներ։

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջին օրերին ես ուղղակի չեմ տեսել լիքը աղբաման նաև էն տեղերում, որտեղ միշտ լիքն է եղել: Խնդիրը գրեթե լուծված ա, Վիշապ ջան, պարզապես աղմկում են:


Ես տեսել եմ, ու մեկը չէ, բայց շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան ասենք 1 ամիս առաջ։
Շենքերի բունկերների աղբահանությունում նույնպես դրական տեղաշարժ կա՝ սա կարող եմ փաստել քաղաքի երեք տարբեր համայնքների վերաբերյալ։

Մի խոսքով՝ սայլը տեղից շարժվել է։

----------

Lion (16.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Առաջին դասարանցիների հերթագրման առցանց համակարգը լուծել է դպրոցների թերբեռնվածության խնդիրը
> Էս վայթեմ լուրջ համակարգային լուծում ա։ Չնայած նայած ով ոնց ա հասկանում համակարգային լուծում։


Թարս պոչից են սկսել։ Նախ պիտի վերացնեին պատճառը, թե ինչու է մի դպրոցը գերբեռնված, իսկ մյուսը՝ թերբեռնված։
Կարծում եմ շատերին հասկանալի է, թե ինչ չափանիշներով են ծնողներն իրենց երեխայի համար դպրոց ընտրում։ Այ երբ էդ հարցին կսկսեն լուծում տալ՝ կլինի համակարգային  :Wink:  
Համ էլ ասեմ, որ մի դպրոցում կգրանցեն, հետո մի ամիս հետո կհանեն կտանեն երեխուն իրենց ուզած դպրոցը։

----------

Lion (16.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Թարս պոչից են սկսել։ Նախ պիտի վերացնեին պատճառը, թե ինչու է մի դպրոցը գերբեռնված, իսկ մյուսը՝ թերբեռնված։
> Կարծում եմ շատերին հասկանալի է, թե ինչ չափանիշներով են ծնողներն իրենց երեխայի համար դպրոց ընտրում։ Այ երբ էդ հարցին կսկսեն լուծում տալ՝ կլինի համակարգային  
> Համ էլ ասեմ, որ մի դպրոցում կգրանցեն, հետո մի ամիս հետո կհանեն կտանեն երեխուն իրենց ուզած դպրոցը։


Այո, կա նման պահ: Հենց դա էի ասում, էլի: Երբ համակարգային մոտեցում չկա, մասնավոր մի խնդիր են լուծում, իսկ եթե համակարգային լուծում տան, մասնավոր խնդիրն էլ ինքստինքյան կլուծվի: Էդ, ոնց որ ավտոյիդ վատ շավաքված շարժի կորբյուրատոր կոչված մասը փոխելու տեղը ողջ շարժիչդ քանդես, ճիշտ հավաքես...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի հատ ընկեր ունեմ, սենց դեպքերում ասում ա․ «we are not competitive in the world of bullshitting»  :LOL: 

Ուրեմն, կարելի ա կիլոմետրերով ինչ-որ սիրուն բառերի շարան գրել, հիմնականում անբովանդակ, բայց հենց ասում ես կոնկրետցարեք․.. ոլորտը չգիտենք, պետք է ուսումնասիրել, ես չեմ տեսել, մեր հարևան սահմանադրագետն ա տեսել ․․․․ բայց համակարգային, ինստիտուցիոնալ, օրենսդրական ․․․․ ու սենց էնքաաաան, մինչև թևաթափ ես լինում, ջոգում ես, որ անհույս ա բլին, ու bullshit-ը հաղթում ա։  :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (16.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Թարս պոչից են սկսել։ Նախ պիտի վերացնեին պատճառը, թե ինչու է մի դպրոցը գերբեռնված, իսկ մյուսը՝ թերբեռնված։
> Կարծում եմ շատերին հասկանալի է, թե ինչ չափանիշներով են ծնողներն իրենց երեխայի համար դպրոց ընտրում։ Այ երբ էդ հարցին կսկսեն լուծում տալ՝ կլինի համակարգային  
> Համ էլ ասեմ, որ մի դպրոցում կգրանցեն, հետո մի ամիս հետո կհանեն կտանեն երեխուն իրենց ուզած դպրոցը։


Դպրոցների գերբեռնվածությունների պատճառները շատ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրված են: Հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը «էլիտարությունն է», խնդիր, որը հիմնականում լուծվեց էս համակարգով: Գերբեռնված եղել են հիմնականում օրենքի խախտումով ու էդ խնդիրն էլ հիմնականում լուծվեց էս համակարգով:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հետո տեղափոխելուն, ոչ, չեն կարող: Որտև ամեն դպրոց ունի սահմանված քանակով աշակերտ ընդունելու իրավունք ու եթե նախկինում դպրոցի տնօրենն օրենք խախտելով ավելի շատ մարդ էր վերցնում, հիմա պարզապես չի կարող: Որտև այս տարի արդեն աշակերտների տեղափոխությունը սկզբից կատարվելու է Դպրոցների կառավարման էլեկտրոնային համակարգով, նոր միայն փաստաթղթերը հնարավոր լինի կոնկրետ դպրոցում ձևակերպել:

Այլ կերպ ասած միայն առաջին դասարանցիների ընդունելության համակարգը չի, այլ համակարգային լուծում է տրվել, որը, հանուն արդարության ասեմ, սկսվել է դեռ նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակներից:

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Տրիբուն (16.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի հատ ընկեր ունեմ, սենց դեպքերում ասում ա․ «we are not competitive in the world of bullshitting» 
> 
> Ուրեմն, կարելի ա կիլոմետրերով ինչ-որ սիրուն բառերի շարան գրել, հիմնականում անբովանդակ, բայց հենց ասում ես կոնկրետցարեք․.. ոլորտը չգիտենք, պետք է ուսումնասիրել, ես չեմ տեսել, մեր հարևան սահմանադրագետն ա տեսել ․․․․ բայց համակարգային, ինստիտուցիոնալ, օրենսդրական ․․․․ ու սենց էնքաաաան, մինչև թևաթափ ես լինում, ջոգում ես, որ անհույս ա բլին, *ու bullshit-ը հաղթում ա։*


էդի նրանից ա, որ պայքարդ bullshit-ի դեմ համակարգային չի, լուծումներդ էլ՝ ոչ-ինստիտուցիոնալ  :Tongue: 

ու դե հա, ոնց պրիզնատ էլ եկար՝ ոլորտը դեռ ուսումնասիրելու ունես  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես տեսել եմ, ու մեկը չէ, բայց շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան ասենք 1 ամիս առաջ։
> Շենքերի բունկերների աղբահանությունում նույնպես դրական տեղաշարժ կա՝ սա կարող եմ փաստել քաղաքի երեք տարբեր համայնքների վերաբերյալ։
> 
> Մի խոսքով՝ սայլը տեղից շարժվել է։


Որտե՞ղ ես տեսել: Լրիվ լուրջ Արաբկիր ու Կենտրոն վերջին շաբաթում ուղղակի չեմ տեսել: Դավթաշենն էլ ավելի լավ վիճակ ա:
Մյուս տեղերն էլ աստիճանաբար կգնա:

----------


## Varzor

> Որտե՞ղ ես տեսել: Լրիվ լուրջ Արաբկիր ու Կենտրոն վերջին շաբաթում ուղղակի չեմ տեսել: Դավթաշենն էլ ավելի լավ վիճակ ա:
> Մյուս տեղերն էլ աստիճանաբար կգնա:


Երեկ, Հերացի փողոցի վրա՝ վերգետնյա անցումի հարևանությամբ։ Էսօր էլի այդ հատվածով անցնելու եմ՝ նորից կնայեմ ու կգրեմ  :Smile: 
Դավթաշենի մասով՝ համամիտ եմ։ Ասեմ, որ իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, թե ինչպես են Սանիթեքի աղբամանները հավաքել ու մի տեղում շարել։ Սկզբից չէի հասկանում ինչ է տեղի ունենում, մինչև Մարությանին չլսեցի։

----------


## Varzor

> Դպրոցների գերբեռնվածությունների պատճառները շատ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրված են: Հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը «էլիտարությունն է», խնդիր, որը հիմնականում լուծվեց էս համակարգով: Գերբեռնված եղել են հիմնականում օրենքի խախտումով ու էդ խնդիրն էլ հիմնականում լուծվեց էս համակարգով:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հետո տեղափոխելուն, ոչ, չեն կարող: Որտև ամեն դպրոց ունի սահմանված քանակով աշակերտ ընդունելու իրավունք ու եթե նախկինում դպրոցի տնօրենն օրենք խախտելով ավելի շատ մարդ էր վերցնում, հիմա պարզապես չի կարող: Որտև այս տարի արդեն աշակերտների տեղափոխությունը սկզբից կատարվելու է Դպրոցների կառավարման էլեկտրոնային համակարգով, նոր միայն փաստաթղթերը հնարավոր լինի կոնկրետ դպրոցում ձևակերպել:
> 
> Այլ կերպ ասած միայն առաջին դասարանցիների ընդունելության համակարգը չի, այլ համակարգային լուծում է տրվել, որը, հանուն արդարության ասեմ, սկսվել է դեռ նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակներից:


ԻՀԿ, էդ էլիտարության խնդիրը համակարգը չի լուծում, քանզի դժվար է ծնողին համոզել, որ էդ դպրոցը էլ էլիտար չէ։ Նաև մարդիկ դպրոցն ընտրում են այնտեղ դասավանդող մասնագետների որակներից ելնելով, բնակավայրին և աշխատավայրին մոտ լինելու պատճառով և այլն։

Ու տեղափոխելու անհնարինությունը նաև օբյեկտիվ կերպով ճիշտ չի։ Թեկուզ ասենք հենց աշակերտի հոգեբանական վիճակից ելնելով։ Կամ ասենք՝ բնակության վայրը փոխելու պատճառով։
Դպրոցում տեղերի քանակը ֆիքսելը ճիշտ է բազմաթիվ գործոնների պատճառով։ Բայց եթե կա պահանջարկ ու չկա առաջարկ, ի՞նչ անել։ Էս հարցի լուծումը ո՞րն է։ Յուրաքանչյուր ծնող իրավունք ունի իր զավակի համար, իր պատկերացմամբ լավագույն դպրոցն ընտրելու։

Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ․
Չեխովի դպրոցը դեռ ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակվանից էլիտար կարգավիճակ ուներ։ Կային նաև ծնողներ, որ այդ դպրոցն ընտրում էին տրվող գիտելիքների որակի պատճառով։ Շատ ուսուցիչներ նույնպես ձգտում էին այդ դպրոցում աշխատել։
Այսինքն՝ ձևավորվել էր պահանջարկ։ ԻՀԿ, հիմա էլ էդ պահանջարկը կա։
Մասնավոր դպրոցների համար խնդիրն ավելի հեշտ է․ պահանջված են՝ ընդլայնվում են։ Բա պետականը դպրոցն ի՞նչ անի

----------


## Lion

> էդի նրանից ա, որ պայքարդ bullshit-ի դեմ համակարգային չի, լուծումներդ էլ՝ ոչ-ինստիտուցիոնալ 
> 
> ու դե հա, ոնց պրիզնատ էլ եկար՝ ոլորտը դեռ ուսումնասիրելու ունես


Ասենք, ինչքա՞ն լուրջ կլիներ, ելքային ինֆորմացիան չիմանալով և ոլորտին լավ ծանոթ չիլնելով՝ լուծումներ առաջարկել: Կարծում եմ՝ լուրջ չէր լինի: Միաժամանակ, որպես հասարակության ակտիվ անդամ, ես ակնհայտորեն տեսնում եմ, որ համակարգային մոտեցումներ չկան: Հիմա, եթե դուք ինձնից սպասում էիք, որ ես պետք է սպառիչ լուծում տամ կրթնախի դիմաց կանգնած խնդիրներին, դա խոսում է ձեր միամտության մասին: Ավելին, այդ դեպքում դուք հաջորդը ինձ մեկ այլ ոլորտ դեմ կտայիք, հետո էլ ամեն ինչ լրիվ անլուրջ կդառնար, քանի որ մեկ մարդը չի կարող տարբեր ոլորտներից խորքային գիտելիքներ ունենալ:

Ես ասում եմ՝ համակարգային, հայեցակարգային փոփոխություններ չկան: Կոնկրետացրի՞ք - ցույց տվեցի կրթնախի ոլորտում համակարգային լուծումների օրինակների պակասները: Դրանք լուծվե՞լ են, ասեք իմանանք: Չե՞ն լուծվել, ընդունեք: Փոխարենը հմի կայնել, ինձ ասում եք՝ ո՞նց լուծենք, դու ասա -* դառաք Հայկոն գլխիս*, է ախպերս, որ ես հավակնեի դրանք լուծելու, կպնդեի, որ ինձ նշանակեին կրթնախ?!

Կարող եք ուրախանալ, սրամտել, ծիծաղել, բայց խնդիրները մնում են, իսկ ժամանակի հետ էլ ամեն ինչ ավելի է խորանալու: Ավելին ասեմ, նույնիսկ եթե ստեղ դուք մի օր խրախճանք սարքեք իմ ոսկորների վրա, դա ևս չի փրկի վրա հասնող ճգնաժամից, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, չկան հայեցակարգային լուծումներ, կա միայն սիտուատիվ կառավարում:




> @Lion մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ որ պաթոսով երկու կոպեկ էիր հաշվում «Արա էս ի՜նչ եք անում դուք»։ Կարաս ասես https://armtimes.com/hy/article/167453 համակարգային լուծումների արդյունք ա, թե ինչ ա։


Լավ լուր է, եթե ճիշտ է: Դե հիմա դու ասա, չէի ուզում այս հարցը բարձրացնել, բայց դե եթե ասացիր՝ ասենք - Վարդավառի էդ տռճիկի 5 միլիոնը որ պատգամավորի ընկերուհին է շահել, էդ որ ցելաֆոնները 200 դրամով են առել, իսկ սցենարն էլ 300.000 դրամով է գնվել, էդ, որ սաղ էդ հանձնարարվել է 5 օր առաջ ստեղծված, Լուլուի ընկերուհու ա/ձ-ին... ստեղ հեչ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկեր տեսնում ե՞ս:

Տեղադրվել է 4 մեծ տաղավար տեղադրվել, յուրաքանչյուրը՝ 150000 դրամ արժողությամբ, 10 փոքր տաղավար, յուրաքանչյուրի արժեքը՝ 15000 դրամ, 1 պարան՝ 100000 դրամ արժողությամբ, 300 հատ պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակ՝ յուրաքանչյուրը *200 դրամ*, 120 մետր ջրի խողովակ՝ 36000 դրամ, հատակ լվանալու փայտ՝ 60 հատ՝ ընդհանուր արժեքը 60000 դրամ, 15 հյուրընկալ՝ յուրաքանչյուրին 8000 դրամ,  ընդհանուր 300 հազար դրամ՝ բանվորական ուժին, 1 տրանսպորտ՝ 120000 դրամ, ֆոտո-վիդեո նկարահանում՝ 300000 դրամ, 14 ջրի տակառ՝ 490000 դրամ, 100 նստատեղ՝ 40000 դրամ, ձայնայի տեխնիկայի համար ԱԺ-ը վճարել է 800000 դրամ, տպագրություն՝ 300000 դրամ, բրենդավորում՝ 200000 դրամ, սցենարի մշակում՝ 300000 դրամ, DJ 200000 դրամ, երաժշտական ձևավորում՝ 200000 դրամ, երաժշտական խմբի համերգ՝ 300000 դրամ: Մնացորդը հարկերն են։

Գները դեռ կարելի է քննարկել, բայց 200 դրամով ցելաֆոն կա՞ շուկայում, կամ՝ հյուրընկալ՝ 8.000 դրամ, 15 հոգի, որ ի՞նչ, ո՞վ են, կամ՝ 1 տրանսպորտ՝ 120.000 դրամ՝ բեռնափոխադրումների գներից տեղյակ ե՞ք, նորմալա՞, տպագրություն՝ 300.000 դրամ, տո այ ախպեր, վարդավառի համար էդ ի՞նչ են տպել, կամ՝ 300.000 դրամ եսիմ ինչ սցենար մշակելու համար - տո լավ, է՞...

----------


## Chuk

> ԻՀԿ, էդ էլիտարության խնդիրը համակարգը չի լուծում, քանզի դժվար է ծնողին համոզել, որ էդ դպրոցը էլ էլիտար չէ։ Նաև մարդիկ դպրոցն ընտրում են այնտեղ դասավանդող մասնագետների որակներից ելնելով, բնակավայրին և աշխատավայրին մոտ լինելու պատճառով և այլն։


Էդ ժամանակի հարց ա, բայց ի տարբերություն նախորդ տարիների էս տարի չեն կարողացել փողով ընդունացնել տենց դպրոցներ ու լիքը «խեղճուկրակներ» են ընդունվել էդ դպրոցներ՝ նախարարների, պատգամավորների, պատգամավորների քավորների ու սենց ուրիշ «էլիտար մասսաների» փոխարեն:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ասենք, ինչքա՞ն լուրջ կլիներ, ելքային ինֆորմացիան չիմանալով և ոլորտին լավ ծանոթ չիլնելով՝ լուծումներ առաջարկել: Կարծում եմ՝ լուրջ չէր լինի: Միաժամանակ, որպես հասարակության ակտիվ անդամ, ես ակնհայտորեն տեսնում եմ, որ համակարգային մոտեցումներ չկան: Հիմա, եթե դուք ինձնից սպասում էիք, որ ես պետք է սպառիչ լուծում տամ կրթնախի դիմաց կանգնած խնդիրներին, դա խոսում է ձեր միամտության մասին: Ավելին, այդ դեպքում դուք հաջորդը ինձ մեկ այլ ոլորտ դեմ կտայիք, հետո էլ ամեն ինչ լրիվ անլուրջ կդառնար, քանի որ մեկ մարդը չի կարող տարբեր ոլորտներից խորքային գիտելիքներ ունենալ:
> 
> Ես ասում եմ՝ համակարգային, հայեցակարգային փոփոխություններ չկան: Կոնկրետացրի՞ք - ցույց տվեցի կրթնախի ոլորտում համակարգային լուծումների օրինակների պակասները: Դրանք լուծվե՞լ են, ասեք իմանանք: Չե՞ն լուծվել, ընդունեք: Փոխարենը հմի կայնել, ինձ ասում եք՝ ո՞նց լուծենք, դու ասա -* դառաք Հայկոն գլխիս*, է ախպերս, որ ես հավակնեի դրանք լուծելու, կպնդեի, որ ինձ նշանակեին կրթնախ?!


Լիոն ջան, քո պրոբլեմը գիտե՞ս որն ա․ որ դու դեռ սերժի ժամանակվա, ես կասեի սովետի ոճով ես մտածում։ Գործնականը թողած ընկել ես վերացական ու ձևական լոլոների հետևից։ Տես, 1000% համոզված եմ, որ էդ քո ասած ֆորմալ հայեցակարգերը թղթի վրա սիրուն գրած կան․ որ ոլորտ էլ մտնես, խորանաս, կգտնես։ Մենակ հիմա չէ․ Սերժի վախտ էլ են հաստատ եղել։ Իհարկե կարելի ա էդ թղթի վրա հայեցակարգերի լավ ու վատ լինելը քննարկել, կռվացնել՝ Սերժենց գրածն էր լավը՞, թե՝ Նիկոլենցը, բայց մեր երկրի պրոբլեմը ոչ թե էդ հայեցակարգերի լավ ու վատ լինելու մեջ էր, այլ, որ էդ սիրուն–սիրուն հայեցակարգերը մենակ թղթի վրա էին, փուչիկ էին՝ զուտ մարդկանց աչքին թող փչելու ու քողարկելու համար համատարած թալանն ու գործ չանելը։ 

Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ ա փոխվել․ փոխվել ա էն, որ հիմա գործ ա արվում․ կոնկրետ խնդիրները հատ–հատ լուծվում են ու թալանը կտրվել ա։ ՈՒ Նիկոլի կառավարությունն էլ թոզ փչելու խնդիր չունի, թալանը սիրուն–սիրուն լոլոներով ծածկելու խնդիր չունի։ Իրանք խնդիր ունեն կուտակված պրոբլեմներն ու երկրի առաջ կանգնած մարտահրավերները լուծելու ու դրանք են հատ–հատ լուծում ու դրանց մասին են խոսում՝ թղթի վրա գրած վերացական հայեցակարգերի մասին լոլոներ կարդալու փոխարեն‎։

Նորից եմ ասում․ քեզ հետաքրքիր լինի, կարաս գնաս ցանկացած նախարարությունից ստանաս էջերով հայեցակարգեր գրած։ Զատո պետաական ապարատը նենց անդուր բյուրոկրատական բան ա սաղ աշխարհով, որ ուզեն–չուզեն էդ հայեցակարգերը երկար–բարակ գրում թուղթ սևացնում են։ Բայց լավ ու վատ կառավարությունները առաջին հերթին իրարից տարբերվում են նրանով, թե էդ թղթի վրա հայեցակարգերի հետևում իրական գործ արվում ա՞, թե թալան ու գլուխպահոցի ա։ Սովորաբար ինչքան թալանն ու գործ անելու ձև բռնելը շատ ա լինում, էնքան էդ թղթի վրա հայեցակարգերը ավելի երկար ու ճոխ են լինում։ Ընդ որում էդ մենակ պետական ապարատում չի՝ ամենուր ա տենց։ Տարբեր չափերի մասնավոր ֆիրմաներում աշխատանքի սեփական փորձից եմ ասում։ 
Բայց դու սկի կոնկրետ արվող գործերից խաբար չես, էն ամենը ինչ խելքը գլխին մամուլից հասանելի ա։ Դրած Շահմազանովի լայվերն ես նայում։ Հա, լուրջ չի առանց ոլորտի մեջ խորանալու ու քո ասած՝ ելքային ինֆորմացիային տիրապետելու, լուծումներ առաջարկելը։ Բայց նույն ձևի լուրջ չի առանց ոլորտին ծանոթ լինելու, խորանալու պնդումներ անելը, թե բա հայեցակարգեր չկան, համակարգեր չկան։ Դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե կոնկրետ ոլորտում արվող քայլերի հետևում ինչ հայեցակարգ, ծրագիր կամ համակարգ կա, եթե կոնկրետ ոլորտներում չես խորացել։ 

Իմիջիայլոց, ոնց արդեն ասեցի․ կրթության ոլորտի քո նշած խնդիրները առնվազն մի մասը ես առանց խորանալու էլ, զուտ մամուլին հետևելով գիտեմ, որ լուծվել կամ լուծվում են։ Դու չգիտես, որովհետև քեզ Շարմազանովի դեմագոգիկ լայվերն ու հայեցակարգերի ու համակարգերի մասին վերացական խոսակցություններն ավելի հետաքրքիր են։
Լիոն ջան, գուցե որպես իրավաբան մոտդ մի քիչ մասնագիտական պաբոչնի էֆեկտ ա, որ ֆորմալ կողմին ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնում, ես էլ որպես ծրագրավորող ու ինժեներ տեսնում եմ, որ մեր երկրի ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը ոչ թե օրենքների ու ֆորմալ հայեցակարգերի պակաս կամ թերի լիներն էր, այլ դրանց գործնական կիրառումը  :Smile:  Թղթի վրա ամեն ինչ սիրուն նկարած էր, բայց էդ թղթի վրա նկարածին ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չէր դնում․ մոտիվացիան կայուն թալանն ապահովելն էր, ոչ թե երկրի խնդիրներին լուծում տալը։ Ինչը հիմա փոխվել ա։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Լիոն ջան, գուցե որպես իրավաբան մոտդ մի քիչ մասնագիտական պաբոչնի էֆեկտ ա, որ ֆորմալ կողմին ես ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնում, ես էլ *որպես ծրագրավորող ու ինժեներ* տեսնում եմ, որ մեր երկրի ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը *ոչ թե օրենքների ու ֆորմալ հայեցակարգերի պակաս կամ թերի լիներն էր*, այլ դրանց գործնական կիրառումը  Թղթի վրա ամեն ինչ սիրուն նկարած էր, բայց էդ թղթի վրա նկարածին ոչ մեկ բանի տեղ չէր դնում․ մոտիվացիան կայուն թալանն ապահովելն էր, ոչ թե երկրի խնդիրներին լուծում տալը։ Ինչը հիմա փոխվել ա։


Արշակ ջան, արի էֆեկտիվ դոկումենտացիայի կարևորությունը չթերագնահատենք (ես էլ եմ ինժեներ ու հենց հիմա user reference manual գրելու վրա եմ :Ճ):
Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանին պետք են մանրամասնորեն գրված, Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մտածողությունն ու պոտենցիալը հաշվի առած նորմեր, կարգեր, օրենքներ ու սահմանադրություն՝ իրենց փոխադարձ վերահսկողության օղակներով, բոլոր հնարավոր զարգացումներն ու սցենարները նախատեսելով, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի ֆռռացնելու շատ տեղ չունենա: Դե պարզ է, որ առաջին հերթին գրագետ ու մոտիվացված իշխանություններ են պետք, որ էդ սաղ գրեն, բայց ինձ թվում է, կարող են շատ բաներ նաև քոփի անել զարգացած երկրներից, 0-ից գրելու տեղը:
Մարդկային բարի ցանկությունների վրա թողնելը կնշանակի, որ ընտրություններից ընտրություններ կառավարման կայուն որակ չես ապահովվի, այսինքն ինժեներական լեզվով ասած կլինի inconsistent quality: 
Ես հույս ունեմ, որ իշխանությունները էս տրամաբանությամբ էլ գնում են, կամ գոնե փորձում են: Այսինքն մի բանում հետդ շատ համաձայն եմ, ամենակարևորը մոտիվացիան ա:
Նախորդներից մնացած լիքը կարգեր, օրենքներ ու հենց սահմանադրությունը լիքը ծակեր ու ախմախություններ են պարունակում, որոշների գործնական կիրառումը ավելի լավ է չլինի :Ճ

----------

Lion (17.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, արի էֆեկտիվ դոկումենտացիայի կարևորությունը չթերագնահատենք (ես էլ եմ ինժեներ ու հենց հիմա user reference manual գրելու վրա եմ :Ճ):
> Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանին պետք են մանրամասնորեն գրված, Հայաստանի ժողովրդի մտածողությունն ու պոտենցիալը հաշվի առած նորմեր, կարգեր, օրենքներ ու սահմանադրություն՝ իրենց փոխադարձ վերահսկողության օղակներով, բոլոր հնարավոր զարգացումներն ու սցենարները նախատեսելով, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի ֆռռացնելու շատ տեղ չունենա: Դե պարզ է, որ առաջին հերթին գրագետ ու մոտիվացված իշխանություններ են պետք, որ էդ սաղ գրեն, բայց ինձ թվում է, կարող են շատ բաներ նաև քոփի անել զարգացած երկրներից, 0-ից գրելու տեղը:
> Մարդկային բարի ցանկությունների վրա թողնելը կնշանակի, որ ընտրություններից ընտրություններ կառավարման կայուն որակ չես ապահովվի, այսինքն ինժեներական լեզվով ասած կլինի inconsistent quality: 
> Ես հույս ունեմ, որ իշխանությունները էս տրամաբանությամբ էլ գնում են, կամ գոնե փորձում են: Այսինքն մի բանում հետդ շատ համաձայն եմ, ամենակարևորը մոտիվացիան ա:
> Նախորդներից մնացած լիքը կարգեր, օրենքներ ու հենց սահմանադրությունը լիքը ծակեր ու ախմախություններ են պարունակում, որոշների գործնական կիրառումը ավելի լավ է չլինի :Ճ


Վիշապ ջան, համաձայն եմ․ իզուր չի, որ մեջբերածդ հատվածում «ամենամեծ» բառը ընդգծել էի։ Այսինքն՝ ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը հայեցակարգերի ու օրենքների թերի լինելը չէր, ինչից չի հետևում թե դրանք անթերի էին կամ դրանց կարիքը չկա։ Իհարկե, սահմանադրություն ու օրենքներ էլ են պետք, ծրագրեր էլ։ ՈՒ վստահ եմ որ դրանք կան ու քանի գնա դրանք ավելի առարկայական ու իմաստալից են դառնալու։ 

Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Մինչև հեղափոխությունն էլ լիքը տարբեր կուսակցություններ կային իրանց տարբեր ծրագրերով ու գաղափարախոսություններով, չէ՞։ Բայց ո՞վ էր էդ ծրագրերն ու գաղափարախոսությունները կարդում կամ բանի տեղ դնում։ Համոզված եմ, որ փողոցում 100 պատահական անցորդի բռնեիր, հարցնեիր ո՞ր կուսակցությունն ա աջ, որը՝ ձախ գաղափարախոսության, ոչ ոք պատասխան չէր կարա տար։ Ինչի՞։ Որովհետև էական չէր թղթի վրա ինչ ա գրած, քանի դեռ էդ ամենը մենակ թղթի վրա էր մնում‎։ Ցանկացած կուսակցության մասին մարդկանց մենակ մի բան էր հետաքրքրում․ ծախված ե՞ն, թե՝ չէ։ Էդ կուսակցության ղեկավարը երկրի լավն ա ուզու՞մ, թե մենակ իր թալանի մասին ա մտածում։ Հայկական քաղաքական դաշտում միայն էդ սկզբունքն էր ակտուալ։ Քաղաքական հայացքների ու գաղափարախոսությունների բախումն ու բանավեճը անիմաստ էր, քանի դեռ երկիրը զավթած էր թալանչի ավազակների կողմից։ Թե էդ ավազակների կուսակցական կանոնադրության ու ծրագրային բրյոշուրների մեջ ինչ էր գրած, վերջին հաշվով ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չէր։ 

ՈՒ միայն երբ հեղափոխությունը եղավ (իրականում դեռ լրիվ չի էլ ավարտվել - դեռ դատական իշխանություն ու մեդիան նախորդ ռեժիմի ձեռն ա), քաղաքական միջավայրը սկսեց առողջանալ, նոր սկսեցին կոնկրետ քաղաքական սկզբունքներով կուսակցություններ ստեղծվել ու իդեալոգիաների բախում, քաղաքական բանավեճի առաջին սաղմերն երևալ․ ասենք Քաղաքացու Որոշում կլասիկ սոցիալ–դեմոկրատական կուսակցություն ստեղծվեց ու էդ գաղափարները կրող փոքրաթիվ ակտիվիստներին իր շուրջը հավաքեց, նացիոնալիստական–կոնսերվատիվ Սասնա Ծռերը որպես կուսակցություն ձևավորվեցին իրանց գաղափարական համակիրներով և այլն։ ՈՒ սրանք դեռ առաջին շատ փոքր ծիլերն են, դեռ գաղափարախոսություններն ու Լիոնի ասած հայեցակարգերը էնքան ակտուալ չեն, որ տենց կուսակցությունները զուտ իրանց տեսական մոտեցումների հաշվին ԱԺ անցնեին։ Բայց հավանաբար հաջորդ ընտրություններին ԱԺ–ում կլինեն։ Որովհետև սենց փոփոխությունները աստիճանաբար են լինում՝ ըստ առաջնահերթությունների։ Մասլոուի բուրգի սկզբունքով, դեռ լիքը գործնական, կենցաղային խնդիրներ կան, որ անկախ գաղափարախոսություններից նախ պիտի լուծվեն, ու դրանց համար առաջին հերթին քաղաքական կամք ա պահանջվում, ոչ թե հազար էջանոց հայեցակարգեր։ Հետո նոր հայեցակարգերի տարբերություններ քննարկելու իմաստ կունենա։ 
Իհարկե էս ամենը մի քիչ կոպիտ եմ ասում, իրականում սենց թե նենց զուգահեռ հայեցակարգեր էլ են քննարկվում, հեռակա ծրագրեր էլ, օրենքներներն էլ են փոփոխվում։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Գաղթական (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, արի էֆեկտիվ դոկումենտացիայի կարևորությունը չթերագնահատենք (ես էլ եմ ինժեներ ու հենց հիմա user reference manual գրելու վրա եմ :Ճ):


Ի դեպ, software development–ի ոլորտում կարելի ա ասել հեղափոխական Agile Manifesto–ին ծանոթ ես, չէ՞․
https://agilemanifesto.org/




> We are uncovering better ways of developing
> software by doing it and helping others do it.
> Through this work we have come to value:
> 
> *Individuals and interactions* over processes and tools
> *Working software* over comprehensive documentation
> *Customer collaboration* over contract negotiation
> *Responding to change* over following a plan
> 
> ...


Ուշադրություն դարձրու ընդգծածս հատվածներին։ Վերը ասածս էս մասին ա։  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Արշակ* ջան, շնորհակալ եմ, որ ժամանակ ծախսեցիր, մանրամասն գրեցիր, ըստ քեզ իհարկե, ճշտի մասին: Ստեղ, սակայն, ես *Վիշապի* հետ եմ համաձայն: Գրածդ հասկացա, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ Սերժենց ժամանակ կար անիմաստ և չգործող հայեցակարգ, հիմա պետք է լինի իմաստային և գործող հայեցակարգ: Հայեցակարգ պետք է, ցանկացած դեպքում...

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասենք, ինչքա՞ն լուրջ կլիներ, ելքային ինֆորմացիան չիմանալով և ոլորտին լավ ծանոթ չիլնելով՝ լուծումներ առաջարկել: Կարծում եմ՝ լուրջ չէր լինի: Միաժամանակ, որպես հասարակության ակտիվ անդամ, ես ակնհայտորեն տեսնում եմ, որ համակարգային մոտեցումներ չկան: Հիմա, եթե դուք ինձնից սպասում էիք, որ ես պետք է սպառիչ լուծում տամ կրթնախի դիմաց կանգնած խնդիրներին, դա խոսում է ձեր միամտության մասին: Ավելին, այդ դեպքում դուք հաջորդը ինձ մեկ այլ ոլորտ դեմ կտայիք, հետո էլ ամեն ինչ լրիվ անլուրջ կդառնար, քանի որ մեկ մարդը չի կարող տարբեր ոլորտներից խորքային գիտելիքներ ունենալ:


Այսինքն, քո ասած ելքային տվյալները չունենալով հնարավոր ա ասել, որ խնդիրը չի լուծվում, բայց երբ հարցնում են, իսկ ոնց ա պետք լուծել, ելքային տվյալներ են պետք։ Աբսուրդ։ Դրա համար էլ, դու հավայի խոսում ես, ապեր։ Էնքան որ մի բան բլթցնես։ 

Այ, որպես քաղաքացի, կարայիր ասեիր․ «Հայկո, ես քո հերն եմ անիծել, ես քեզ ընտրել եմ ու ինձ պետք ա, որ դու աղբահանության հարցը լուծես, ու նենց լուծես, որ էս քաղաքում էլ երբեք սենց պրոբլեմ չլինի»։ Ու էս շատ հասկանալի պահանջ կլիներ, քանի որ դու քաղաքացի ես, կոնկրետ պահանջ ունես ու քո ասած ելքային տվյալներն էլ (sheer bullshit, բայց ինչորայա) չունես։ Ես էլ հետդ կմիանայի, կասեի Հայկո ես էլ վրից եմ քու հերն անիծել։ 

Բայց դու ստեղ դրել ես ինչ-որ լոլոներ ես կարդում, որ աղբահանությունը պետք ա համակարգային ու ինստիտուցիոնալ լուծվի, օրենսդրություն գրվի երևի աղբահանության մասին, ու բլա բլա բլա բլա ․․․ ելքային տվյալներ։ Լիոն, էս գրածներիցդ հետո, հորս արև, փղերին ու աստղադիտարաններին էրնեք եմ տալիս։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, ուզում ես ինչ-որ ընդդիմադիր-քննդատական ոլորտում ավելի խելոք երևաս, քան դրա կարիքը կա։ Չեմ ասում է էտքան խելոք չես, դու շատ խելոք ես, էտ սաղս գիտենք։ Բայց դրա կարիքը սենց իրավիճակում չկա։

P.S .Մեր մեջ ասած, էն անցումային արդարադատության հարցում, ես էլ շատ կուզենայի մի հատ հայեցակարգային ինչ-որ փաստաթուղթ տեսնեի, հասկանայինք վերջը ուզածներն ինչ ա։ Էն հակակոռուպցիոն ռազմավարությունն էլ որ գրել են, հեչ դուրս չի գալիս, փնթի փաստաթուղթ ա։ Իրավաբան մարդ ես, խորացի սրանց մեջ։ Թե չէ դրել ես, աղբի համար հայեցակարգ ես ուզում, կրթության ոլորտում էլ գրքերից ազգային գրողներին հանել են (??? տոլ լավ է)։

----------

Ներսես_AM (17.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Աղբի չէ, ապեր, կոնկրետ դեպքում խոսում էինք վարչա-կառավարման համակարգի մասին, մարդիկ ասացին՝ կրթնախի պահով ի՞նչ կասես ավելի կոնկրետ, բնակաբար հրաժարվեցի պատասխանել - արդեն ասացի ինչու:

Պոստիդ երկրորդ մասում, գուցե քեզնից անկախ, հաստատում ես իմ մոտեցումը, որ համակարգային մոտեցում չկա: Ոչինչ, էս դեռ սկիզբնա - մեր էս իշխանությունները նման են երեխայի, հեռվից, չեն կարողանում գնահատել իրավիճակը, ասենք հասկանալ, որ տաք է՝ կայրի - պետք է ձեռք տան, ձեռքն այրեն, հետո նոր, փնթփնթալով և տարաբնույթ արդարացումներով, հետ քաշվեն:

Մարտի 1, Խաչատուրով, Լուկաշենկո, վեթթինգ, աղբահանություն, կրթություն, իր հիմնական մասով բառադի ԱԺ և այլն - ոչ ամբողջական ցուցակը նրա, ինչ որ սկսեցին կամ, երբեմն՝ չսկսեցին անել, հետո նոր միայն հասկացան, որը ոնց պետք է անել:

Ի՞նչ ասեմ - ընտրվել են ժողովրդի կողմից, ինքս եմ ընտրել և, եթե 2018 թ-ի երկրորդ կեսը լիներ հենց հիմա, կրկին կընտրեի և Հայկոյին, և Նիկոլին, քանի որ այն ժամանակ տենց էր պետք, այն ժամանակ հնի վերադարձի վտանգ կար և մեկը իմ ընտրությունն ավելի շատ եղել է հենց դրա դեմ, թեև, իհարկե, նույն Նիկոլը իր սխալներով հանդերձ նույնիսկ համեմատության եզրեր չունի նախկին ղեկավարների հետ: Ասածս ինչ է, սակայն - կգան նոր ընտրություններ և նոր պայմաններում մեկը ես նոր ընտրություն կանեմ՝ այդ թվում հաշվի առնելով արվածն ու չարվածը, ունակությունը կամ դրա բացակայությունը...

Ի դեպ, Միհրան Պողոսյանին չհանձնեցին - ասե՞մ, թե՞ չէ, որ սա իշխանությունների հերթական պռավալն էր...

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ, Միհրան Պողոսյանին չհանձնեցին - ասե՞մ, թե՞ չէ, որ սա իշխանությունների հերթական պռավալն էր...


Ըստ իս՝ լավ կանես չասես ))

Հա, կարելի ա հիշացնել, որ էդ հարցն էլ դեռ լուծված չի, բայց որպես «պռավալ» որակելը մի քիչ տեղին չի:
Ընդ որում՝ էս էն հարցերից ա, որոնց արծարծումը ոչ թե Նիկոլի իմիջին ա խփում, այլ՝ երկրի:

Ի՞նչ անեին, ՌԴ-ին բողոքի նոտա ուղարկեի՞ն, թե՞ հեղափոխության օրերին ռեպրեսիաներ սկսեին ու սահմանները փակեին, որ մարդ դուրս չգա:

----------


## Lion

Ընդհանրաես ասած, եթե կիրառում ենք հեղափոխություն բառը, ապա դա որոշակի ռադիկալ միջոցառումներ է ենթադրում, այդ թվում նաև քո ասած սահմանները փակելը: Հեղափոխությունը սպիտակ ձեռնոցներով չի լինում...

Կարելի էր նաև հաշվարկներ, հետկուլիսային մանևրներ անել, ոչ թե ուղղամիտ ձևով ՀԱՊԿ քֆրտել, հետո էլ զարմանալ - Պողոսյանին չեն տալիս: Յա, իրո՞ք, կասեր դասականը...

Արդեն 2-3 ամիս է՝ տնտեսվարողները դժգոհում են, որ չեն կարողանում ձեռք բերել 60 հազար դրամ արժողությամբ նոր սերնդի ՀԴՄ սարքեր։ ՊՈԱԿ-ից տնտեսվարողներին պատասխանում են, որ ՀԴՄ սարք չկա, չգիտեն էլ՝ երբ կլինի... Այս միտումնավոր անգործությունը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրելու, որ գուցե ՊԵԿ որոշ աշխատողներ գերշահույթներ ստանալու յուրօրինակ մեխանիզմ են մշակել՝ տնտեսվարողին փակուղու առաջ կանգնեցնելով ստիպել ՀԴՄ սարքերը կրկնակի թանկ գնով գնել «ձեռքի վրայից»։ Իսկ թե դրանք ինչպե՞ս են հայտնվել «սև շուկայում», կամ ինչո՞ւ տնտեսվարողները չեն կարողանում հեշտությամբ ձեռք բերել այդ սարքերը՝ հարցերին թերևս պետք է պատասխանի ՊԵԿ-ը։

https://www.1in.am/2610537.html?fbcl...R0xPlrgOiUof-M

Էս չհամակարգված գործունեության հերթական օրինակներիցա - կարելի էր, չէ՞, ՀԴՄ սարքերը քանակով ավելի շատ պատվիրել՝ զապասով, որ հիմա արհեստական դիֆիցիտ չլինի: Կարելի է՞ր, թե... չէ:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ընդհանրաես ասած, եթե կիրառում ենք հեղափոխություն բառը, ապա դա որոշակի ռադիկալ միջոցառումներ է ենթադրում, այդ թվում նաև քո ասած սահմանները փակելը: Հեղափոխությունը սպիտակ ձեռնոցներով չի լինում...
> 
> Կարելի էր նաև հաշվարկներ, հետկուլիսային մանևրներ անել, ոչ թե ուղղամիտ ձևով ՀԱՊԿ քֆրտել, հետո էլ զարմանալ - Պողոսյանին չեն տալիս: Յա, իրո՞ք, կասեր դասականը...


Փորձեցին սպիտակ ձեռնոցներով անել ու առաջին փուլն ընտիր ստացվեց:

Հայկական հեղափոխության կարևորագույն նվաճումներից էր նաև էն, որ ոչ մի կաթիլ արյուն չթափվեց:
Այ չէի կարծում, թե քեզ պես մարդը կարող է սրա համար էլ Նիկոլին ու հետի ժողովրդին մեղադրել..

----------

Արշակ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չեմ մեղադրում, ապեր, թեական են գրում - կարելի էր, էլի, անուղղակ միջոցառումներով ավելի արդյունավետ լինել կամ... գուցե հեղափոխություն բա՞ռը տեղին չէ:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իշխանափոխություն տերմինը, էս դեպքում, ես մանիպուլյացիա եմ համարում:
Քանի որ դա նշանակում է, թե ընդամենը դեմքերն են փոխվել ու ամեն ինչ նույնն է մնացել:

----------


## Lion

Դե, եթե հեղափոխություն է, ուրեմն պետք են նաև ռադիկալ միջոցներ:

Ի դեպ, ինչո՞ւ իշխանությունը չի վերանայում կոպեկի գնով սեփականաշնորհված անշարժ գույքը պետությանը վերադարձնելու հարցը՝ խոսքը խոշոր հողակտորների մասին է, որ մնացել է նախկին իշխանավորներին:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե, եթե հեղափոխություն է, ուրեմն պետք են նաև ռադիկալ միջոցներ:


Ռադիկալ միջոցների կողմնակից էին օրինակ Սասնա Ծռերը:
Բա ո՞ւր էին էն ժամանակ հեղափոխագետ աջակիցները:
Բա ինչի՞ զենքով չկագնեցին Պավլիկենց կողքին:

Նիկոլն էլ իր մեթոդներն ուներ:
Թավշյա հեղափոխություն էր ուզում անել:
Էս անգամ արդեն ժողովուրդը կանգնեց իր կողքին:
Որտև հայերն ինչքան էլ ծակ պրոֆեսոր ու ամեն ինչից դժգոհ լինեն, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ խաղաղասեր ազգ են: ՈՒ հենց դրա համար էլ Նիկոլի ռեյտինգը տենց բարձր ա:
Սաղն էլ ասում էին՝ արա լավ, մեկը չկա՞ զենքը վերցնի, դրանց սաղին մաղի..
Բայց փաստերը ցույց տվեցին, որ մարդիկ իրականում չէին հասկանա ու չէին ընդունի ԱԺ-ի վրա գրոհող ժողովրդի ճամփին սպանված թեկուզ մեկ ոստիկանի կամ զինվորի արյուն:

ՈՒ ես հպարտ եմ, որ էդ մենթալիտետը կրող գենոֆոնդին են պատկանում:





> Ի դեպ, ինչո՞ւ իշխանությունը չի վերանայում կոպեկի գնով սեփականաշնորհված անշարժ գույքը պետությանը վերադարձնելու հարցը՝ խոսքը խոշոր հողակտորների մասին է, որ մնացել է նախկին իշխանավորներին:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Արշակ (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ իս՝ լավ կանես չասես ))
> 
> Հա, կարելի ա հիշացնել, որ էդ հարցն էլ դեռ լուծված չի, բայց որպես «պռավալ» որակելը մի քիչ տեղին չի:
> Ընդ որում՝ էս էն հարցերից ա, որոնց արծարծումը ոչ թե Նիկոլի իմիջին ա խփում, այլ՝ երկրի:
> 
> Ի՞նչ անեին, ՌԴ-ին բողոքի նոտա ուղարկեի՞ն, թե՞ հեղափոխության օրերին ռեպրեսիաներ սկսեին ու սահմանները փակեին, որ մարդ դուրս չգա:


Լավ արեցին չարտահանձնեցին: Թե չէ կարողա պատահական մտածեինք որ Ռուսաստանը նորմալ երկիր կարող ա դառնա: Իսկ հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական ա - ոնց անասուն են տենց էլ կմնան: Կարան Միհրանին մնացած համցագորների հետ նշանակեն Պուտինի խորհրդական:

----------

Freeman (20.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ արեցին չարտահանձնեցին: Թե չէ կարողա պատահական մտածեինք որ Ռուսաստանը նորմալ երկիր կարող ա դառնա: Իսկ հիմա ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական ա - ոնց անասուն են տենց էլ կմնան: Կարան Միհրանին մնացած համցագորների հետ նշանակեն Պուտինի խորհրդական:


Ռուսից դալբայ*բ մեկ էլ ռուսն ա:
Հատուկ տաղանդ ունեն հաշված օրերի մեջ ամբողջ աշխարհին իրենց դեմ տրամադրել ու հետո զարմանալ, թե ինչի իրանց չեն սիրում:

Ընդ որում՝ ռեզկի իրենց դեմ տրամադրել ա ստացվում նույնիսկ հայերի պես ազգին, որ դարերով իրենց նկատմամբ միակողմանի լոյալ են եղել:

ՈՒ Նիկոլն ու հեղափոխությունը կամ էլ Քոչի ներկայացրած իր ու Պուտինի սութի ախպերությունը ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի:
Ասենք՝ Պերմյակովի հետ կապված յանի ի՞նչ պատմություն սարքեցին..
Էշ էլի...


Բայց դե էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ՝ մեզանում անհիմն հակառուսական ագիտացիան էլ ա շատ վտանգավոր:
Մեզ իրանք դեռ շատ են պետք:

----------

Lion (17.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Արշակ (17.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այսինքն, քո ասած ելքային տվյալները չունենալով հնարավոր ա ասել, որ խնդիրը չի լուծվում, բայց երբ հարցնում են, իսկ ոնց ա պետք լուծել, ելքային տվյալներ են պետք։ Աբսուրդ։ Դրա համար էլ, դու հավայի խոսում ես, ապեր։ Էնքան որ մի բան բլթցնես։ 
> 
> Այ, որպես քաղաքացի, կարայիր ասեիր․ «Հայկո, ես քո հերն եմ անիծել, ես քեզ ընտրել եմ ու ինձ պետք ա, որ դու աղբահանության հարցը լուծես, ու *նենց լուծես, որ էս քաղաքում էլ երբեք սենց պրոբլեմ չլինի*»։ Ու էս շատ հասկանալի պահանջ կլիներ, քանի որ դու քաղաքացի ես, կոնկրետ պահանջ ունես ու քո ասած ելքային տվյալներն էլ (sheer bullshit, բայց ինչորայա) չունես։ Ես էլ հետդ կմիանայի, կասեի Հայկո ես էլ վրից եմ քու հերն անիծել։ 
> 
> Բայց դու ստեղ դրել ես ինչ-որ լոլոներ ես կարդում, որ աղբահանությունը պետք ա համակարգային ու ինստիտուցիոնալ լուծվի, օրենսդրություն գրվի երևի աղբահանության մասին, ու բլա բլա բլա բլա ․․․ ելքային տվյալներ։ Լիոն, էս գրածներիցդ հետո, հորս արև, փղերին ու աստղադիտարաններին էրնեք եմ տալիս։


Բա որ «ելքային տվյալներ» չունես, ոնց ես հասկանալու, թե սենց պրոբլեմ լինելու ա, թե չէ․․․ ու համակարգային լուծումը էլ ո՞նց ա լինում, եթե ոչ այնպես, որ էլ այլևս պրոբլեմը չլինի։

Էս զրույցին ասում էի չխառնվեմ՝ մի ձև շատ տարբեր կողմերով խորացավ, բայց քանի սկսել են երկար գրառումները, իմ շանսը բաց չթողնեմ  :Jpit:  ինձ թվում ա, քննարկման ծուռը գալիս ա նրանից, որ հինգ հոգով ութ տարբեր բան ենք հասկանում «համակարգային լուծում» եզրի տակ։ Ու ինձ թվում էր, որ Լիոնին «դե քո լուծումը ասա» պրիտենզիան հենց միտված էր իր համակարգային լուծման ասածի օրինակը դուրս բերել, որ հասկացվեր, թե հիմիկվա լուծումներից ինչը չի սրտով։ Բայց զրույցը էլի մնաց տեսական դաշտում, առանց կոնկրետիկայի, ինչը հա, համաձայն եմ, ահագին նյարդայնացնող ա, որ չես հասկանում զրուցակցիդ ասածն ինչ ա, բայց ինքը շարունակում ա դա ասել, ու չես կարողանում մեջից դուրս հանել ասածների բացատրությունը։ Տրիբունը սա bullshit ա անվանում․․․ եսիմ, միգուցե․․․ 

Բայց Լիոնի փոխարեն փորձեմ ես մի երկու պստիկ․․․ լուծումներ չէ, այլ համակարգային փոփոխություններ նկարագրեմ, որ միգուցե կամուրջ կհանդիսանա «համակարգային լուծման» մասին միմյանց պատկերացումների միջև։ Արշակը մի հղում էր դրել աղբահանության մասնակցած մի կամավորի պատմությանը, որտեղ մարդը ահագին լավ բացատրել էր մի քանի խնդիրներ, որոնք կարծես անտեսվում են։ Դրանցից մեկը աղբը խոզավարի թափելն էր՝ առանց տոպրակների մեջ փաթեթավորելու, կամ առանց աղբերի արկղների մեջ դնելու, ինչը աղբահանությունը դարձնում էր տաժանագին ֆիզիկական գործ, որին ինքն իր լավ սպորտային վիճակում չդիմացավ մի քանի ժամից ավել։ Հիմա էս քաղաքապետարանը աղբ հավաքողների չի կարում գտնի, չնայած Արշակի ասած բարձր աշխատավարձերի․․․ էս պատմությունը կարդալուց հետո, զարմանալի չի, որ այդ գումարով մարդ չուզենա գնա լաստերը կլեյելու էդ գործում, ու հարցը մենակ պրեստիժը չի, այլ գործի այլանդակ ֆիզիկական բնույթը։ Բայց էդ մի կողմ։ Հիմա ունենք խնդիր՝ աղբը տոպրակների մեջ չի փաթեթավորվում, ինչը աղբահանությունը դարձնում է ասենք մի 5 անգամ ավելի դժվար, ինչը բերում է հավելյալ ծախսերի, ժամանակի վատնման ու քաղաքի ընդհանուր ախտոտվածության մակարադկի բարձրացմանը։ Ո՞րն է լուծումը։ Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ իշխանությունների լուծումը այն է, որ մարդկանց ասի՝ խոզ եք, մշակույթ չունեք, զարգացեք․․․ նու էդ բառերով չէ, բայց մեսիջը տենց ա լսվում (մոտավորապես նույն ձևի, որ տնտեսական հեղափոխությունը հնչում ա որպես՝ թշվառ ես, որտև ծույլ ես)։ Իսկ եթե սրա փոխարեն ասենք․ ուզում ենք որ աղբը տոպրակներով թափվի, թե չէ կրում ենք էսքան-էսքան ծախսեր, էհ էդ ծախսերի 3% տրամադրենք քաղաքի ծավալներով աղբի տոպրակների գնմանը ու մարդկանց բաժանենք, որ աղբը դրանց մեջ փաթեթավորեն։ Կարելի է նույնիսկ այդ տոպրակների գինը մտցնել աղբի վճարի մեջ, որ մարդիկ այդ տոպրակների նկատմամբ սեփականության զգացում էլ ունենան, մեկ ա գինը լինելու ա չնչին, քանի որ առքը լինելու է քաղաքի համար նախատեսված ծավալներով, դրանց մարդկանց բաժանումն էլ կարելի ա գրեթե անվճար կազմակերպել (ժեկ-մեկ, կամ աղբատարը բերում արկղով դնում ա պադյեզդում, մարդիկ իրենք իրենց բաժինները վերցնում են)։ Դե կողքից էլ մի հատ վարչական իրավախախտումների փոփոխություններ ես անում, որ համ անտոպրակ աղբի թափելն է տույժի տակ կոխում, համ էլ աղբի dumping-ը, որ մարդիկ իրենց աղբը հարևան շենքի արկղի մեջ չգցեն․․․ Ու աղբատարը որ գալիս տեսնում ա արկղի մեջ անտոպրակ աղբ կա, մի պաստոռ ա կպցնում արկղին, որ սա ձեր առաջին զգուշացումն ա, ու երրորդ զգուշացումից հետո այս արկղում աղբ թափողների աղբի վճարը ասենք 30% բարձրանալու ա։ Մարդիկ իրենք կսկսեն իրենց աղբի արկղին հետևել․․․ դե ով էլ չհետևի, թող գան շենքով բողոքեն, քաղաքն էլ կասի, օքեյ, եթե ուզում եք, ձեր էս ամսվա 30% ավելցուկը օգտագործելու ենք աղբի արկղի զննման կամերա գնելու համար, ու եթե երեք ամիս անընդմեջ աղբը տոպրակներով թափեք, այդ վճարված 30%-ներդ հետ ենք տալու։ Այդ անտոպրակ աղբի թափելը հօդս կցնդի մի քանի ամսում, ու սա կլինի ընդհանուր մշակույթի փոփոխություն, որը կատարվել ա և՛ հայեցակարգային մոտեցմամբ, և՛ օրենսդրական պլանավորմամբ։

Ու եթե այդ կամավորին հավատանք, իսկ իր ասածներն ահագին խելքին մոտիկ են, սա աղբահանության խնդրի ուղիղ կեսը կլուծի, աղբահանության գործն էլ կսարքի ահագին դուրալի բան՝ մենակ տոպրակավորված աղբի հետ գործ կունենաս, ու իրենց տված աշխատավարձով ես էլ դուրս կգայի աղբ հավաքելու՝ ձեռի հետ էլ ֆիթնես ա։ Թե չէ սովետոտ լոզունգները, թե բա պիտի մեր մեջ հեղափոխություն անենք, որ աղբը լավ տոպրակավորենք չի գործում, ու սովետի վախտով էլ չէր գործում, թե տույժ ու հասարակական քարկոծումները չլինեին։

Բայց սրա հետ մեկտեղ, @Լիոն ջան, թե թույլ կտաս, մի երկու նկատում անեմ քո քննարկումներ վարելու ոճի մասին․․․ թե չէ, անտեսիր, խնդրում եմ։
1. Ահագին «տղեք, լավ էլի» տոն կա գրածներիդ մեջ, ինչը հուսահատեցնող ա․․․ հասկանում եմ, որ ընտրել ես, հիմա էլ ինչ-որ չափով հուսաթափված ես, բայց մարդկանց ժամանակ է պետք տալ․․․ խնդիրները բազում են, լուծումները՝ ոչ-հեշտ, կողքից օգնողներն էլ՝ սաստիկ քիչ։ Մի գուցե քննադատություններդ կարելի է անել «մի քիչ էս լուծման հետ համաձայն չեմ, որ սենց գնա, էս ին վատը բանը չի՞ լինի»։ Ի վերջո հայերիս մեջից մուննաթն էլ լավ կլինի հեղափոխենք-վերացնենք։
2. Քաղվածելու սովորություններդ բեսամթ նյարդայնացնող են․ ինչ-որ թվերով բաներով մի ահռելի կտոր ես բերում դնում, ոչ ասում ես որտեղից ա, ոչ ասում ով ա հեղինակը ու սպասում որ ադեկվատ արձագանք տանք։ Արի քաղվածումներդ փորձիր անել հղումներով, ու մեջի քեզ դուրեկան մասն էլ քո բառերով ասա, որ հասկանանք աղբյուրը ով ա ինչ ա, ու քո դրա մեզ հրամցնելու իմաստը որն ա քո իսկ բառերով։
3. Երրորդ ռեսուրսների տեքստեր ես ստեղ ահռելի փակցնում՝ հղումներով, գունազարդելով, բան։ Մի կողմ թողնենք իմաստայինը, բայց ակումբը օգտագործում ես որպես այդ անօրակ ու իրենց երբեմն ոչ-շատ-բարի օրակարգը ունեցող հեղինակների ռեսուրսների որոնման համակարգերում օպտիմիզացիայի գործիք։ Ինչի՞ էլի։
4. Տեսական զրույցները կայֆ բան են, բայց կոնկրետ օրինակները շատ ավելի պարզաբանում կարան մտցնեն, ու նպաստեն ի մի գալու պրոցեսին։ Ասենք մի 30 էջ համակարգային-հայեցակարգային-ինստիտուցիոնալ ասելու փոխարեն մի հատ, երրորդ բնագավառից թեկուզ, օրինակ բեր (ոնցոր Արշակն ա անում, ոնցոր Տրիբունն ա անում, ոնցոր Վիշապն ա անում՝ «օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում․․․», ոնցոր Բյուրն ա անում՝ «օրինակ Դանիայում․․․»)... թե չէ ինստիտուցիոնալ քարկապ ենք ընկնում, որ համակարգային հայեցակարգն էլ չի բացի։
5. Իհարկե լավը չէի կարող չնշեի․․․ անչափ հարգում եմ թեմայում մնալուդ ունակությունը ու ավելորդությունների չանցնելը։ Գիտեմ մի երկու անգամ մի փոքր հունից հանել եմ քեզ՝ ինքս հունից ելած լինելով, բայց հալալ ա անվրդով զրուցաոճդ։

that's all, folks  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (17.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Արշակ (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապրես, որ այսքան գրեցիր  :Smile: 

Ինքս ինձ մասնագետ եմ համարում միայն իրավաբանության, մեկ էլ Հայոց պատմության ոլորտում: Երկրորդը երկրի համար էս պահին տեսական է, թողնենք: Ինչ վերաբերում է իրավաբանությանը, ապա, առիթի դեպքում որոշ լուծումներ ասել եմ: Մասնավորապես, մի քանի անգամ մատնանշել եմ, որ *Սամանադրությունը պետք է փոխել*՝ առնվազն, վերադառնալ նախորդին կամ նույնիսկ 1995 թ-ինին, իսկ առավելագույնը՝ նորինին: Այս սահմանադրությունը չգործող, անձակենտրոն համակարգ է նախատեսել, որտեղ մշտական խնդիրներն անպակաս են: Սա չգործող համակարգ է: Արտահայտվել եմ նաև *վեթթինգի մասին*, որը համարում եմ վտանգավոր և անիմաստ բան, նույնիսկ քաղաքական տեսանկյունից: Քննադատել եմ նաև *դատարանների դռները փակելու անիմաստ գործողությունը*: Եվ էլի շատ ոլորտներ կան, որոնք կարելի է մատնանշել - խոսել եմ *հարկային ոլորտի, երթևեկության կանոնների, ընտրական օրենսգրքի* և այլնի մասին: Նաև կարծում եմ, որ վատ չի լինի, որ իշխանությունը գործեր մասնագետ-իրավաբանների ուժեղ աջակցությամբ, ինչը չկա:

1am մեջբերում արեցի, որովհետև, եթե ես գրեի, համարյա այդպես կգրեի: Թվերն էլ բերել էի ԱԺ այն պատասխանից, որ տրվել է 168 ժամ թերթին, որը հարցրել էր, թե այդ գումարները ինչպես են ծախսվել: Գուցե իմ մեղքն էր, որ աղբյուրները չէի նշել, ուղղակի ես ենթադրեցի, որ այս թեմայում խոսող ակտիվ մասսան կուրսի է այդ ամենից: 

Լավ խոսքերի համար՝ *շնորհակալ եմ*: Այսպես իրոք ավելի ճիշտ է, քան իրար ոտնահարելը - ի վերջո մենք թշնամիներ չենք և բոլորս էլ ցավում ենք հենց երկրի համար...

----------

Freeman (20.08.2019), Varzor (17.08.2019), Ծլնգ (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրես, որ այսքան գրեցիր 
> 
> Ինքս ինձ մասնագետ եմ համարում միայն իրավաբանության, մեկ էլ Հայոց պատմության ոլորտում: .


Բա լեզվաբանությունն ու կենդանաբանությունը ?

----------

Վիշապ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց Լիոնի փոխարեն փորձեմ ես մի երկու պստիկ․․․ լուծումներ չէ, այլ համակարգային փոփոխություններ նկարագրեմ, որ միգուցե կամուրջ կհանդիսանա «համակարգային լուծման» մասին միմյանց պատկերացումների միջև։ Արշակը մի հղում էր դրել աղբահանության մասնակցած մի կամավորի պատմությանը, որտեղ մարդը ահագին լավ բացատրել էր մի քանի խնդիրներ, որոնք կարծես անտեսվում են։ Դրանցից մեկը աղբը խոզավարի թափելն էր՝ առանց տոպրակների մեջ փաթեթավորելու, կամ առանց աղբերի արկղների մեջ դնելու, ինչը աղբահանությունը դարձնում էր տաժանագին ֆիզիկական գործ, որին ինքն իր լավ սպորտային վիճակում չդիմացավ մի քանի ժամից ավել։ Հիմա էս քաղաքապետարանը աղբ հավաքողների չի կարում գտնի, չնայած Արշակի ասած բարձր աշխատավարձերի․․․ էս պատմությունը կարդալուց հետո, զարմանալի չի, որ այդ գումարով մարդ չուզենա գնա լաստերը կլեյելու էդ գործում, ու հարցը մենակ պրեստիժը չի, այլ գործի այլանդակ ֆիզիկական բնույթը։ Բայց էդ մի կողմ։ Հիմա ունենք խնդիր՝ աղբը տոպրակների մեջ չի փաթեթավորվում, ինչը աղբահանությունը դարձնում է ասենք մի 5 անգամ ավելի դժվար, ինչը բերում է հավելյալ ծախսերի, ժամանակի վատնման ու քաղաքի ընդհանուր ախտոտվածության մակարադկի բարձրացմանը։ Ո՞րն է լուծումը։ Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ իշխանությունների լուծումը այն է, որ մարդկանց ասի՝ խոզ եք, մշակույթ չունեք, զարգացեք․․․ նու էդ բառերով չէ, բայց մեսիջը տենց ա լսվում (մոտավորապես նույն ձևի, որ տնտեսական հեղափոխությունը հնչում ա որպես՝ թշվառ ես, որտև ծույլ ես)։ Իսկ եթե սրա փոխարեն ասենք․ ուզում ենք որ աղբը տոպրակներով թափվի, թե չէ կրում ենք էսքան-էսքան ծախսեր, էհ էդ ծախսերի 3% տրամադրենք քաղաքի ծավալներով աղբի տոպրակների գնմանը ու մարդկանց բաժանենք, որ աղբը դրանց մեջ փաթեթավորեն։ Կարելի է նույնիսկ այդ տոպրակների գինը մտցնել աղբի վճարի մեջ, որ մարդիկ այդ տոպրակների նկատմամբ սեփականության զգացում էլ ունենան, մեկ ա գինը լինելու ա չնչին, քանի որ առքը լինելու է քաղաքի համար նախատեսված ծավալներով, դրանց մարդկանց բաժանումն էլ կարելի ա գրեթե անվճար կազմակերպել (ժեկ-մեկ, կամ աղբատարը բերում արկղով դնում ա պադյեզդում, մարդիկ իրենք իրենց բաժինները վերցնում են)։ Դե կողքից էլ մի հատ վարչական իրավախախտումների փոփոխություններ ես անում, որ համ անտոպրակ աղբի թափելն է տույժի տակ կոխում, համ էլ աղբի dumping-ը, որ մարդիկ իրենց աղբը հարևան շենքի արկղի մեջ չգցեն․․․ Ու աղբատարը որ գալիս տեսնում ա արկղի մեջ անտոպրակ աղբ կա, մի պաստոռ ա կպցնում արկղին, որ սա ձեր առաջին զգուշացումն ա, ու երրորդ զգուշացումից հետո այս արկղում աղբ թափողների աղբի վճարը ասենք 30% բարձրանալու ա։ Մարդիկ իրենք կսկսեն իրենց աղբի արկղին հետևել․․․ դե ով էլ չհետևի, թող գան շենքով բողոքեն, քաղաքն էլ կասի, օքեյ, եթե ուզում եք, ձեր էս ամսվա 30% ավելցուկը օգտագործելու ենք աղբի արկղի զննման կամերա գնելու համար, ու եթե երեք ամիս անընդմեջ աղբը տոպրակներով թափեք, այդ վճարված 30%-ներդ հետ ենք տալու։ Այդ անտոպրակ աղբի թափելը հօդս կցնդի մի քանի ամսում, ու սա կլինի ընդհանուր մշակույթի փոփոխություն, որը կատարվել ա և՛ հայեցակարգային մոտեցմամբ, և՛ օրենսդրական պլանավորմամբ։


Ծլնգ ջան, էդ հղումը դնելուս նպատակը նաև էս տոպրակների պրոբլեմը հանրայնացնելն էր, դու էլ թեման ծավալեցիր ու լուծումներ առաջարկեցիր։ Կարծում եմ հանրային քննադատությունն ու քննարկումները հենց էս ձևով պիտի լինեն․ կառուցողական, լուծումների փնտրտուքով, ոչ թե վերացական մուննաթով։ Չնայած կարծում եմ առաջարկդ պետական ստրուկտուրաներում իրականացնելը, իրավական կարգավորումներ տալ ու սաղ քաղաքի համար կազմակերպելը էդքան հեշտ չի ինչքան կարա թվա ու եքքա կքաշի մինչև ներդրվի։ 
ՈՒ հաշվի առնելով մինչև հիմա արված աշխատանքը, չեմ զարմանա, որ պարզվի քաղաքապետարանում էլ էս խնդիրը քննարկվում ա ու լուծումներ են փնտվում կամ արդեն լուծման պրոցեսում են։ Ինձ թվում ա էս պահին իրանք շատ ավելի են շահագրգռված աղբահանության խնդիրը օր առաջ լուծել, քան միջին ստատիստիկ քաղաքացին  :Smile:  Համ իրանք էլ մյուսների պես էդ աղբն են շնչում, համ սաղ ազգը մունաթ ա, որ գալիս ա վրեքը. ինձ թվում ա էս արդեն իրանց համար արժանապատվության հարց ա դառել։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Ծլնգ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Երեկ, Հերացի փողոցի վրա՝ վերգետնյա անցումի հարևանությամբ։ Էսօր էլի այդ հատվածով անցնելու եմ՝ նորից կնայեմ ու կգրեմ


Երեկ երեկոյան ընդհանուր պատկերը նույնն էր: Բայց ակնհայտ էր, որ նորից են լցվել` դատարկվելուց հետո: Այսինքն` աղբահանություն իրականացվել էր:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, software development–ի ոլորտում կարելի ա ասել հեղափոխական Agile Manifesto–ին ծանոթ ես, չէ՞․
> https://agilemanifesto.org/
> 
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու ընդգծածս հատվածներին։ Վերը ասածս էս մասին ա։


Տխուր է, որ ադրբեջաներեն կա, իսկ հայերեն` ոչ  :Sad:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, էդ հղումը դնելուս նպատակը նաև էս տոպրակների պրոբլեմը հանրայնացնելն էր, դու էլ թեման ծավալեցիր ու լուծումներ առաջարկեցիր։ Կարծում եմ հանրային քննադատությունն ու քննարկումները հենց էս ձևով պիտի լինեն․ կառուցողական, լուծումների փնտրտուքով, ոչ թե վերացական մուննաթով։ Չնայած կարծում եմ առաջարկդ պետական ստրուկտուրաներում իրականացնելը, իրավական կարգավորումներ տալ ու սաղ քաղաքի համար կազմակերպելը էդքան հեշտ չի ինչքան կարա թվա ու եքքա կքաշի մինչև ներդրվի։ 
> ՈՒ հաշվի առնելով մինչև հիմա արված աշխատանքը, չեմ զարմանա, որ պարզվի քաղաքապետարանում էլ էս խնդիրը քննարկվում ա ու լուծումներ են փնտվում կամ արդեն լուծման պրոցեսում են։ Ինձ թվում ա էս պահին իրանք շատ ավելի են շահագրգռված աղբահանության խնդիրը օր առաջ լուծել, քան միջին ստատիստիկ քաղաքացին  Համ իրանք էլ մյուսների պես էդ աղբն են շնչում, համ սաղ ազգը մունաթ ա, որ գալիս ա վրեքը. ինձ թվում ա էս արդեն իրանց համար արժանապատվության հարց ա դառել։


Հա, քննարկումները լավ բան են, մուննաթն էլ լավ կլինի պակասացնենք, անկասկած․․․ տոպրակների հարցով՝ եսիմ, էս նենց բան ա, որ լայն հասարակայնացմամբ պիտի արվի, իսկ խնդիրներից մեկն էն ա, որ իշխանությունը ոնցոր լիքը բան գաղտնի պահի․․․ հլը ամիսներ առաջ էի ասել, որ մամլո խոսնակի ինստիտուտը քնած վիճակում ա։ Կարծես մի քիչ ակտիվացել է, բայց դեռ շատ թույլ ա։ Ու սրա (տեղեկությունների պակասի) հաշվին էլ ա, որ լուծումներն ավելի շուտ bandaid-ի տպավորություն են թողնում (վայթե Լիոնը սրան ասում ա՝ սիտուատիվ), քան ընդհանուր անամնեզի վրա հիմնված բուժման պլանի։ Հա, անշուշտ երբեմն պետք ա սիտուատիվ արձագանքել ու դեմըջ քընթրոլ անել, բայց ախր հեղափոխության խոստումներից էր նաև թրանսփերընսին, ինչը լիքը բացակայում ա։ Բայց ամեն հետ մեկտեղ համբերությունը լավ բան ա, ու էլի, խնդիրները մեկ օրում չեն բուժվում։

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Վիշապ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի՞նչ անեին, ՌԴ-ին բողոքի նոտա ուղարկեի՞ն, թե՞ հեղափոխության օրերին ռեպրեսիաներ սկսեին ու *սահմանները փակեին, որ մարդ դուրս չգա*:


Մարդիկ թող դուրս գայն, բայց անասունները` ոչ: Անասունները գույք են` մեր բալանսում հաշվառված  :LOL: 

Եթե լուրջ, ապա ասեմ. այո, պիտի նախապես ժողովրդաան ուժերով չթողնեին, որ ժողովրդի կողմից տարբեր հանցանքներում մեղադրվող անձինք երկիր լքեն:
Իսկ թե ինչու դա չարվեց ...

----------


## Lion

Արա լավ, ախպեր, չիպսի տոպրակ չի կարում բացի, երկի՞րը ոնց պիտի ճգնաժամից հանի...

 :LOL:  Քարերով չխփեք, Մենուա Հարությունյան եմ հենց նոր կարդացել  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մարդիկ թող դուրս գայն, բայց անասունները` ոչ: Անասունները գույք են` մեր բալանսում հաշվառված 
> 
> Եթե լուրջ, ապա ասեմ. այո, պիտի նախապես ժողովրդաան ուժերով չթողնեին, որ ժողովրդի կողմից տարբեր հանցանքներում մեղադրվող անձինք երկիր լքեն:
> Իսկ թե ինչու դա չարվեց ...


Ժողովրդական ուժերով չթողեին (!!!),
որ ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձինք (!!!)
երկիրը լքեն...

Դեմք ես դու )))

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովրդական ուժերով չթողեին (!!!),
> որ ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձինք (!!!)
> երկիրը լքեն...
> 
> Դեմք ես դու )))


Ինչի?
Ժողովրդական ուժերով չէին ճանաարհները փակել? ԱԺ-ն ու դատարանները շրջափակել? Սուպերմարկետներ բոյկոտել?
Սահմանային անցակետ ու օդանավակայան վերահսկելը դրանցից բարդ էր?

----------


## Varzor

> Արա լավ, ախպեր, չիպսի տոպրակ չի կարում բացի, երկի՞րը ոնց պիտի ճգնաժամից հանի...
> 
>  Քարերով չխփեք, Մենուա Հարությունյան եմ հենց նոր կարդացել


Ապ, մի հատ հարց:
Դրանց ընչի ես կարդում? Ժամանակդ չես ափսոսում?

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչի?
> Ժողովրդական ուժերով չէին ճանաարհները փակել? ԱԺ-ն ու դատարանները շրջափակել? Սուպերմարկետներ բոյկոտել?
> Սահմանային անցակետ ու օդանավակայան վերահսկելը դրանցից բարդ էր?


Եղբայր, սուպերմարկետ ու ճամփա փակելը նույն բանը չի, ինչ սահման վերահսկելը:

ՈՒ ի՞նչա նշանակում «ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձ»: Կամ պիտի աէրոպորտում սամասուդ սկսեր, կամ էլ Նիկոլը խոսքի, առանց դատ ու դատաստան, նստեր մի ցուցակ գրեր, թե ում չպիտի թողնեն դուրս գալ:
Է տենց ցուցակ գրող լիներ՝ հենա համապատասխան մարմիններին կտար, որ սև ցուցակ գցեին էլի:
Բայց դա իրենց ընտրած ամեն ինչն օրինական ու անցնցում անելու տրամաբանությունից դուրս կլիներ:

----------

Արշակ (17.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, մի հատ հարց:
> Դրանց ընչի ես կարդում? Ժամանակդ չես ափսոսում?


Ապեր, էդ իմ առանձնահատուկ զվարճալիքնա՝ մի խլի, էլի, ձեռիցս էդ ուրախությունը: Իրենք ինձ զվարճացնում են, իրոք, մեկ էլ... ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիրա, էլի, քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող մեկը բարոյապես ինչքա՞ն կարա անկում ապրի: Ինչքա՞ն, էլի...

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա, քննարկումները լավ բան են, մուննաթն էլ լավ կլինի պակասացնենք, անկասկած․․․ տոպրակների հարցով՝ եսիմ, էս նենց բան ա, որ լայն հասարակայնացմամբ պիտի արվի, իսկ խնդիրներից մեկն էն ա, որ իշխանությունը ոնցոր լիքը բան գաղտնի պահի․․․ հլը ամիսներ առաջ էի ասել, որ մամլո խոսնակի ինստիտուտը քնած վիճակում ա։ Կարծես մի քիչ ակտիվացել է, բայց դեռ շատ թույլ ա։ Ու սրա (տեղեկությունների պակասի) հաշվին էլ ա, որ լուծումներն ավելի շուտ bandaid-ի տպավորություն են թողնում (վայթե Լիոնը սրան ասում ա՝ սիտուատիվ), քան ընդհանուր անամնեզի վրա հիմնված բուժման պլանի։ Հա, անշուշտ երբեմն պետք ա սիտուատիվ արձագանքել ու դեմըջ քընթրոլ անել, բայց ախր հեղափոխության խոստումներից էր նաև թրանսփերընսին, ինչը լիքը բացակայում ա։ Բայց ամեն հետ մեկտեղ համբերությունը լավ բան ա, ու էլի, խնդիրները մեկ օրում չեն բուժվում։


Համաձայն եմ, ես էլ կուզեի լիքը դեպքերում ավելի հստակ տեսնել, թե կոնկրետ ի՞նչ են անում, ի՞նչ են պլանավորում ու ինչ ժամկետներում։ Բայց․
1. արի ընդունենք, որ այնուամենայնիվ ներկա իշխանությունները շատ ավելի թափանցիկ են աշխատում, քան նախորդ ռեժիմը։ Սկսած Նիկոլի լայվերից, կառավարության նիստերից, մամլո ասուլիսներից, պաշտոնական նամակներին պատասխանելուց, քաղաքապետի հարցազրույցներից, վերջացրած առանձին պաշտոնյաների՝ նախարարների, պատգամավորների ու ավագանու անդամների ֆեյսբուքում ակտիվ հաշվետվությամբ, մարդկանց հետ քննարկումների մեջ մտնելով։ Էսօր առավոտ ֆեյսբուքում մի քանի հոգի ինչ–որ հարցով մտահոգություններ են հայտնում, երեկոյան համապատասխան պաշտոնյան արդեն արձագանքում ա։ Թեկուզ կառավարության նիստերը որոշ չափով ֆորմալ լինեն, մեկ ա․ ահագին ինֆորմացիա են մեզ տալիս, թե ինչ են անում, ինչ դիրքորոշումներ ունեն, որ եթե պետք լինի, հետո դեմները դնենք։ 
Ի տարբերություն նախորդ ռեժիմի, որ ինչքան կարային խուսափում էին մարդկանց աչքին երևալուց, որ հանկարծ պատահաբար մի բան չբլթցնեն։ Որ հանրությանը հուզող մի թեմա էր լինում, ծակ էին մտնում, իջնում էին ջրի հատակը, մինչև կանցնի վտանգը։ Ասենք եթե մեկը չալարի հաշվի, թե նախորդ ու ներկա քաղաքապետերը կառավարման մի տարվա մեջ հանրային քանի բառ են արտասանել, տարբերությունը երևի մի 10x կարգի կլինի։ Վարչապետի դեպքում երևի 100x  :LOL:  
Էս կարծում եմ մեծ ու կարևոր առաջընթաց ա․ որ ասում են բան չի փոխվել, հենց մեկը երկրի կառավարման թափանցիկության հարցում լիքը բան ա փոխվել։ Բայց իհարկե էս առումով էլ լիքը լավացնելու տեղ կա ու պետք չի կանգ առնել։ ՈՒ հասարակությունն էլ իր ուժեղ վերահսկողությամբ ու պահանջով պիտի ստիպի ավելի թափանցիկ դառնալ։


2. Թափանցիկության պակասը իսկապես շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մասամբ նաև երկարաժամետ ծրագրերի հստակության պակասից լինի, բայց էս հարցում ես ճիշտն ասած առանձնապես չեմ էլ մեղադրում։ Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ։ Երբ նախորդ ռեժիմի օրոք քաղաքական դաշտն ու երկրի կառավարման բոլոր օղակները վերից վար մոնոպոլիզացված էին, ռեժիմին չծառայող որևէ ուժ ոչ ինֆորմացիա ուներ, ոչ բավարար ռեսուրս ուներ ծրագրեր մշակելու, ոչ էլ պետական կառավարման փորձ ձեռք բերելու հնարավորություն նույնիսկ համայնքային մակարդակում։ ՈՒ պարզ ա, հեղափոխությունից հետո ում էլ բերեինք, Լիոնի ասած հայեցակարգեր ու հեռակա ծրագրեր հենց սկզբից չէին ունենալու։ Հետո էլ նստում ես ղեկին ու մինչ դու փորձում ես հասկանաս ինչ ա կատարվում, ոնց ա էս ամեն ինչը աշխատում, գլխիդ թափվում են հազար տարվա կուտակած անթիվ անհամար խնդիրները, որ շուտափույթ լուծում են պահանջում, ժողովուրդը մունաթ ա գալիս ու հենց հիմա փոփոխություններ ա պահանջում։ Պարզ ա, որ դեռ ահագին ժամանակ քիթդ սրբելու ժամանակ չես ունենալու ու հազիվ հասցնելու ես սիտուատիվ արձագանքել։ ՈՒ էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում նախորդ ռեժիմը իր ողջ կուտակած ռեսուրսներով փորձելու ա սաբատաժ անել։ Նույնիսկ իրավիճակը գնահատելու համար ասենք նախարարությունում ենթականերիցդ իրավիճակի մասին հաշվետվություն ես ուզելու, տալու են ու չես իմանալու ինչքանո՞վ կարելի ա նախորդ ռեժիմին սպասարկած միջին լեվելի չինովնիկի էս հաշվետվությանը վստահել։ 

Էն օրը նախարարությունում մի շարքային աշխատողի հետ էի խոսում, ասում ա ինչ–որ հարցով տվյալներ են պետք, համապատասխան աշխատողներից հարցնում եմ էսինչ բանը որտեղից գտնեմ, ասում են՝  տենց բան չկա, չունենք։ Հետո դես դեն եմ ընկնում, վերջը պարզվում ա լավ էլ կար, ուղղակի չէին ասում հնից մնացած աշխատողները։ ՈՒ տենց անընդհատ։ 

Մի խոսքով, ինչ գլուխներդ տանեմ, ես որ հեղափոխության ընթացքում ու ընտրություններին Իմ Քայլին աջակցում էի, շատ լավ հասկանում էի էս իրավիճակի բարդությունը ու առաջիկա մի երկու տարին ինչ–որ կուռ հայեցակարգեր ու հստակ գծած երկարաժամկետ պլաններ չէի ակնկալում իրանցից։ Էն որ էս անցումային շրջանը առանց մեծ ցնցումների ենք անցնում, էլի եքքա մալադեց իրանց․ ես դրա հույսն էլ չունեի։ Հիմա ակնկալում եմ, որ իրավիճակը ոչ թե քանի գնա ճահճանա ոնց նախորդ ռեժիմի օրոք էր, այլ առողջանա, ինչը տեսնում եմ․ մարդիկ կոնկրետ խնդիրները քայլ առ քայլ լուծում են։ Հուսով եմ առողջացմանը զուգընթաց լուծումներն էլ քիչ–քիչ ավելի համակարգված ու թափանցիկ կդառնան  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019), Գաղթական (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ, software development–ի ոլորտում կարելի ա ասել հեղափոխական Agile Manifesto–ին ծանոթ ես, չէ՞․
> https://agilemanifesto.org/
> 
> 
> 
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու ընդգծածս հատվածներին։ Վերը ասածս էս մասին ա։


Չեմ ուզում մեծամիտ երևալ ու թեմայից շեղվել, բայց չմո մանիֆեստ ա ինձ թվում։ 
 "Individuals and interactions over processes and tools" - ը ծրագրավորման տեսակետից ապուշություն է, մարդկային հարաբերությունները ժամանակատար են, հետևաբար թանկ, հետևաբար պետք են աշխատող ու հեշտ կիրառելի գործիքներ հնարավորինս առանց մարդկային ֆակտորի ազդեցության։
Աշխատող ծրագիրն էլ եթե friendly չի, առանց նորմալ դոկումենտացիայի դառնում ա չաշխատող, եթե պիտի ամեն անգամ զանգես customer support հարցնես, թե ոնց ա աշխատում։
Ու ոնց Վարզորը ասեց՝ ադրբեջաներեն կա, բայց հայերեն չէ, թող գնան գրողի ծոցը ։Ճ

Zen of Python-ը ավելի լավն ա ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եղբայր, սուպերմարկետ ու ճամփա փակելը նույն բանը չի, ինչ սահման վերահսկելը:
> 
> ՈՒ ի՞նչա նշանակում «ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձ»: Կամ պիտի աէրոպորտում սամասուդ սկսեր, կամ էլ Նիկոլը խոսքի, առանց դատ ու դատաստան, նստեր մի ցուցակ գրեր, թե ում չպիտի թողնեն դուրս գալ:
> Է տենց ցուցակ գրող լիներ՝ հենա համապատասխան մարմիններին կտար, որ սև ցուցակ գցեին էլի:
> Բայց դա իրենց ընտրած ամեն ինչն օրինական ու անցնցում անելու տրամաբանությունից դուրս կլիներ:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ դատարանի աշխատակցին դատարան չթողնելը նորմալա, բայց ասենք Միհրան Պողոսյանին օդանավակայան չթողնելը նորմալ չի?
Տարբերությունը կնկարագրես? ԻՀԿ դատարանի աշխատանքին խոչընդոտելն ավելի հակաօրինական է, քան հանցագործին օդանավակայան կամ սահմանային անցակետ չթողնելը: Ինչի պիտի սամասուդ լիներ? Դատարաններում եղավ?
Այո, պիտի տենց ցուցակ ունենար Նիկոլը: Ու ինչ համապատասխան մարմին? Էդ մարմիններն ում էին ենթարկվում? Նիկոլին?
Ինչա նշանակում ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձ? Սերժ Սարգսյանն և իր թիմակիցները ում կողմից էին մեղադրվում, եթե ոչ ժողովրդի?

Երկակի ստանդարտներից վտանգավոր բան չկա` եկեք դրանք մի կողմ թողնենք:
Եթե կարելի է դատարան փակել, ուրեմն կարելի է նաև օդանավակայանի մուտք փակել: Եթե կարելի է պետության ղեկավարին մեղադրել ժողովրդական ընդվզման միջոցով, ապա նույնը կարելի է անել ցանկացած նախկին կամ գործող պետական պաշտոնյայի հանդեպ:

----------


## Varzor

Ընձի արդեն բացելա  :LOL: 
Սերժը պատրաստ է նստել. Սերժը նստելու է ժողովրդի խաթր
Բա հենց էդ էլ ուզում ենք. բոլոր տականքները հայտվեն ճաղերի ետևում ժողովրդի խաթեր, ժողովրդի ու պետության ապագայի խաթեր, արդարության խաթեր  :Goblin:

----------

Արշակ (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, քննարկումները լավ բան են, մուննաթն էլ լավ կլինի պակասացնենք, անկասկած․․․ տոպրակների հարցով՝ եսիմ, էս նենց բան ա, որ լայն հասարակայնացմամբ պիտի արվի, իսկ խնդիրներից մեկն էն ա, որ իշխանությունը ոնցոր լիքը բան գաղտնի պահի․․․ հլը ամիսներ առաջ էի ասել, որ մամլո խոսնակի ինստիտուտը քնած վիճակում ա։ Կարծես մի քիչ ակտիվացել է, բայց դեռ շատ թույլ ա։ Ու սրա (տեղեկությունների պակասի) հաշվին էլ ա, որ լուծումներն ավելի շուտ bandaid-ի տպավորություն են թողնում (վայթե Լիոնը սրան ասում ա՝ սիտուատիվ), քան ընդհանուր անամնեզի վրա հիմնված բուժման պլանի։ Հա, անշուշտ երբեմն պետք ա սիտուատիվ արձագանքել ու դեմըջ քընթրոլ անել, բայց ախր հեղափոխության խոստումներից էր նաև թրանսփերընսին, ինչը լիքը բացակայում ա։ Բայց ամեն հետ մեկտեղ համբերությունը լավ բան ա, ու էլի, խնդիրները մեկ օրում չեն բուժվում։


Ինձ թվում է, դրական պրոպագանդայով ժողովրդի կուլտուրան կարելի է արագ փոխել, ասենք քաղաքապետարանը կարող է հանրային ալիքներով քարոզել, թե ոնց ա պետք ճիշտ աղբը հավաքել, տեսակավորել, փաթեթավորել ու որտեղ թափել, ինչ դիրքով, դրանից բացի կարելի է օրեր սահմաներ, թե որ օրերին է պետք աղբը հանել տնից դուրս, ամեն թաղ կարող է իր աղբը հավաքելու օրն ու ժամը ունենալ և այլն։ Դրան գումարած, կարող են օրենքով խստացնել կարգը ու խիստ պատիժներ սահմանել, պատիժներն էլ գրել կպցնել շենքերի պատերին, որ մարդիկ տեսնեն։ Որ խելքը գլխին մարդիկ զբաղվեն, կարող են խելոք, արագ ու էֆեկտիվ լուծումներ տալ։ Մեր ժողովուրդն էլ լավ էլ պրոպագանդայի ենթարկվող ա, վկան ամենատարբեր համազգային սռաչները ։Ճ

Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում ամեն թաղ աղբ հավաքելու իր օրն ու ժամն ունի, ու բնակիչները մենակ էդ օրն իրավունք ունեն իրենց աղբի տարաները փողոցի վրա շարելու, որ մեքենաները գան տանեն: Մնացած օրերին դնելու համար տուգանք ա հասնում, սիթիին (կարդա՝ թաղապետարանին) բնակիչները կարող են ռեփորթ անել։ Օրինակ մեր թաղում տները 3 տարա ունեն՝ ռեգուլյար աղբի, որը թաղվում է հողում (landfill), վերամշակման աղբի (պլաստիկ, ապակի, թուղթ և այլն) ու կոմպոստի (տերևներ, ճյուղեր, մրգերի, բույսերի ու սննդի մնացորդներ)։ 
Լրացուցիչ, ամեն թաղապետարան բնակիչներին նամակով տեղեկացնում է հատուկ օրերի մասին, որ ասենք տեխնիկա (սառնարան, լվացքի մեքենա․․․), կամ ուրիշ մեծ չափերով շպրտելու ապրանք (ասենք կահույք), կամ միջավայրի համար վտանգավոր աղբ (մարտկոցներ, ներկանյութեր, քիմիկատներ, ավտոյի յուղ, ֆիլտր) կարելի է դնել ճանապարհի կողքը, որ գան հավաքեն։
Օրինակ մեքենայի յուղը սահմանված ձևով չհանձնելը քրեական  հանցագործություն է, կարող են բանտարկել։ Ես որ իմ մեքենայի յուղը ինքս եմ փոխում, հին յուղն ու ֆիլտրը իմ ձեռով տանում եմ համապատասխան խանութ, որը լիազորված է դրանք հավաքելու, ու ըստ օրենքի, պարտավոր եմ տանել ներս ու անձամբ տալ աշխատողին։ Եթե ասենք դնեմ խանութի դիմաց, դա հանցագործություն է։ Աղբը սխալ տարայի մեջ լցնելը կարգազանցություն է։ Աղբի մեքենաները աղբը հավաքելիս կամերաներով նկարում են տարայի բովանդակությունը, վարորդը ստուգում է, որ անհամապատասխանություն չլինի, որ լինում է, աղբի տիրոջը գրավոր նկատողություն է տալիս։ Ու նման լի՜քը լի՜քը բաներ։ Կայացած պետություն է, կարելի է կարծել ։Ճ
ՈՒ առհասարակ, մտածում եմ, որ երկիրն այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին բնակիչներն են։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ դատարանի աշխատակցին դատարան չթողնելը նորմալա, բայց ասենք Միհրան Պողոսյանին օդանավակայան չթողնելը նորմալ չի?
> Տարբերությունը կնկարագրես? ԻՀԿ դատարանի աշխատանքին խոչընդոտելն ավելի հակաօրինական է, քան հանցագործին օդանավակայան կամ սահմանային անցակետ չթողնելը: Ինչի պիտի սամասուդ լիներ? Դատարաններում եղավ?
> Այո, պիտի տենց ցուցակ ունենար Նիկոլը: Ու ինչ համապատասխան մարմին? Էդ մարմիններն ում էին ենթարկվում? Նիկոլին?
> Ինչա նշանակում ժողովրդի կողմից մեղադրվող անձ? Սերժ Սարգսյանն և իր թիմակիցները ում կողմից էին մեղադրվում, եթե ոչ ժողովրդի?
> 
> Երկակի ստանդարտներից վտանգավոր բան չկա` եկեք դրանք մի կողմ թողնենք:
> Եթե կարելի է դատարան փակել, ուրեմն կարելի է նաև օդանավակայանի մուտք փակել: Եթե կարելի է պետության ղեկավարին մեղադրել ժողովրդական ընդվզման միջոցով, ապա նույնը կարելի է անել ցանկացած նախկին կամ գործող պետական պաշտոնյայի հանդեպ:


Վարզոր ջան, արի դատարանն ու օդանավակայանը չխառնենք իրար:
Հետո` դատարանը փակել են մեկ օրով, իսկ օդանավակայանը հայտնի չի, թե ինչքան ժամանակով էր պետք փակել, որ սաղ Սերժի կողմնաիցները դուրս չգային:

ՈՒ օդանավակայան փակելը խաղ ու պար չի:
Դրանով դու մի ամբողջ համակարգ ես կաթվածահար անում` երկիրդ արհեստական վակուումի մեջ գցելով:

Ինչ վերաբերում է առանձին մարդկանց օդանավակայան չթողնելուն.
Ինչ սկզբունքով պիտի տենց մարդկանց ցուցակ կազմվեր?
ՀՀԿ-ական լինել-չլինելու?
Թե չճշտված ու չապացուցված մեղքերի համար` ելնելով քուչի բիսեդկի զրույցներից?
Բա որ հետո վեթթինգ եղած դատարանն էլ էդ ցուցակից մեկ-երկուսի մեղքը չկարողանար ապացուցել, ով էր պատասխան տալու?

Մի խոսքով` Միհրան Պողոսյանը (ու իր նմանները) նենց մելկի սոշկա ա, որ Նիկոլը հաստատ ճիշտ էր` դրանց խաթր նման արկածախնդրության չգնալով ու չզոհաբերելով հայտարարված թավշյա հեղափոխության սկզբունքները:

----------

Արշակ (17.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2019), Տրիբուն (17.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, արի դատարանն ու օդանավակայանը չխառնենք իրար:
> Հետո` դատարանը փակել են մեկ օրով, իսկ օդանավակայանը հայտնի չի, թե ինչքան ժամանակով էր պետք փակել, որ սաղ Սերժի կողմնաիցները դուրս չգային:
> 
> ՈՒ օդանավակայան փակելը խաղ ու պար չի:
> Դրանով դու մի ամբողջ համակարգ ես կաթվածահար անում` երկիրդ արհեստական վակուումի մեջ գցելով:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է առանձին մարդկանց օդանավակայան չթողնելուն.
> Ինչ սկզբունքով պիտի տենց մարդկանց ցուցակ կազմվեր?
> ՀՀԿ-ական լինել-չլինելու?
> ...


Եղբայր, բայց ով ասեց "օդանավակայան փակեն"?
Խոսքս հենց առանձին մարդկանց օդանավակայան չթողելու մասին էր:
Ինչ սկզբունքով էր ընդվզում գնում վարչակարգի դեմ? Չճշտված ու չապացուցված մեղքերի համար? Սերժի մեղքերը ճշտվել և ապացուցվել էին?
Հեչ դեպք չի եղել, որ մեղադրյալի մեղքը դատարանում չի ապացուցվել? Դրանից աշխարհը քանդվելա?
Իսկ ոնց ես նայում էն դրույթին, որ ներկայումս ընթացող դատական գործերը պռավալ գնան երկրից թռած մեղադրյալ/վկաների պատճառով?

Ու թեև Միհրան Պողոսյանը մանր կերպար էր, բայց իրանից ավելի խոշոր ձկներ կային, որոնք ներկայումս հաջողությամբ թաքնվում են արդարադատությունից, որովհետև կարողացել են ճողոպրել:
Չեմ կարծում, որ Փաշինյանն իր թիմակիցներով չէին կարող գոնե այդ խոշորների ցուցակը կազմել:

Համ էլ Միհրանը օֆշորում պահվող թալանված միջոցներ ունի (կամ արդեն կարելի է ասել` ուներ, ФСБ-ի ականջը կանչի  :LOL: ): Ու իրա նման տենց "մելկի սոշկաները" ահռելի գումարներ են երկրից դուրս հանել: Դա էդքան էլ դժվար չի ապացուցելը` բանկային գործառույթների մի հատ կարգին ստուգումը մեծ մասը կարող է բացահայտել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ "մելկիներից" թելերը միշտ տանում են խոշորներին:

ԻՆչևէ, ես "թավշյա" մեթոդների կողմնակիցը չեմ, բայց ունենք այն ինչ ունենք` երկրից թռած մեծ ու փոքր պետական հանցագործներ իրենց փողերով, ցինիկ ու անվստահելի "միակ դաշնակից":
Չնայած, դեմ չեմ, որ տականքը երկիրը լքում է` միևնույն է դրանք մեզ պետք չէին, բայց ցավալի է, որ նույնիսկ երկրից հեռանալով երկրին տնտեսական ու իրավական վնաս են հասցնում:

----------


## Lion

*Արշակ* ջան, էն վերջին պոստիդ պահով ասեմ՝ հիանալի հասկացա, ինչ ես ասում: Այո, կա նաև հին աշխատողների կողմից դիտավորյալ վնաս տալու պահերը...

Ասածս այն է, որ, տես, դու ասում ես 2-3 տարի, ես ասում եմ՝ չէ - 1.5 տարի բավարար է, որ իրավիճակը հասկանաս, մեզ էլ ծրագիր տաս, թե ոնց է լինելու, էսա իմ ու քո ասածի տարբերությունը:

Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Ամուլսարի էս պահը ներիշխանական լուրջ ճգնաժամի տեսքով է պայթելու, իսկ հետո հեռու չէ արդեն *հունվարի 15-ը*... 

Դրանից հետո կարա վաբշե դաժան լինի, քանի որ Քոչարյանենց ընդամենը մի ինչ որ 25 ձայն կպակասի Նիկոլին վարչապետությունից զրկելու համար: Վստահ ե՞ք, որ 88 հոգու մեջ չկան 25 հոգի, որոնք, ասենք հենց նույն Ամուլսարի կամ Ստամբուլյանի վրով նեղացածությունը պատճառ բռնելով, 1 միլիոն դոլլար չեն վերցնի և Նիկոլի դեմ չեն քվեարկի: *Ես վստահ չեմ:* 25 միլիոն - մի էդքան էլ կարելի է ծախսել ԲՀԿ և այլոց վրա, վերջ, թեման փակվեց - Նիկոլը չկա, քրեական գործերը չկան...

Ասեք որ վատատես եմ, բայց հիշեք էս պոստը, էսա ամենամեծ գլխացավանքը լինելու ապագայում...

----------

Varzor (19.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եղբայր, բայց ով ասեց "օդանավակայան փակեն"?
> Խոսքս հենց առանձին մարդկանց օդանավակայան չթողելու մասին էր:
> Ինչ սկզբունքով էր ընդվզում գնում վարչակարգի դեմ? Չճշտված ու չապացուցված մեղքերի համար? Սերժի մեղքերը ճշտվել և ապացուցվել էին?
> Հեչ դեպք չի եղել, որ մեղադրյալի մեղքը դատարանում չի ապացուցվել? Դրանից աշխարհը քանդվելա?
> Իսկ ոնց ես նայում էն դրույթին, որ ներկայումս ընթացող դատական գործերը պռավալ գնան երկրից թռած մեղադրյալ/վկաների պատճառով?
> 
> Ու թեև Միհրան Պողոսյանը մանր կերպար էր, բայց իրանից ավելի խոշոր ձկներ կային, որոնք ներկայումս հաջողությամբ թաքնվում են արդարադատությունից, որովհետև կարողացել են ճողոպրել:
> Չեմ կարծում, որ Փաշինյանն իր թիմակիցներով չէին կարող գոնե այդ խոշորների ցուցակը կազմել:
> 
> ...


Բոլոր հանցագործներին ու երկիրը թալանածներին ծանրաձողի մոտ հրավիրելը, ըստ իս, հեղափոխության ոչ թե բուն նպատակն էր, այլ` ածանցյալ:
Նախ պետք էր դատարկվող ու քանդվող երկիրը կործանումից փրկել, նորից ռելսերի վրա գցել, որ սկսի թափով զարգանալ, օրեցօր աղքատացող ժողովուրդը շունչ քաշի:

Իհարկե թալանչիների հարցն էլ պիտի լուծվի:
Որ համ արդարությունը վերականգնվի, համ էլ` հաջորդների համար դաս լինի, որ չփորձեն նույն արատավոր ճամփեն բռնել:

Բայց Նիկոլենք որոշել էին սամասուդի ուղով չգնալ, ու դրա մեջ էլ ա իրանց մեծությունը:

Մյուս կողմից` սենց ճիշտ ա կարող ա մի քանի կռիս հասցրեցին փախնել խորտակվող ռեժիմ-նավից, բայց շանս կա դրանց հետո հերթով բռնել բերել:
Իսկ եթե հենց սկզբից անզեն ժողովրդին հանեին ցանկացած գնով մաշկը պրծացնել երազող հանցագործների ու իրանց զինված թիկնապահների բանակի դեմ` արդյունքը կարող էր շատ անկանխատեսելի ու տխուր լինել:

----------

Արշակ (18.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *Արշակ* ջան, էն վերջին պոստիդ պահով ասեմ՝ հիանալի հասկացա, ինչ ես ասում: Այո, կա նաև հին աշխատողների կողմից դիտավորյալ վնաս տալու պահերը...
> 
> Ասածս այն է, որ, տես, դու ասում ես 2-3 տարի, ես ասում եմ՝ չէ - 1.5 տարի բավարար է, որ իրավիճակը հասկանաս, մեզ էլ ծրագիր տաս, թե ոնց է լինելու, էսա իմ ու քո ասածի տարբերությունը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Ամուլսարի էս պահը ներիշխանական լուրջ ճգնաժամի տեսքով է պայթելու, իսկ հետո հեռու չէ արդեն *հունվարի 15-ը*... 
> 
> Դրանից հետո կարա վաբշե դաժան լինի, քանի որ Քոչարյանենց ընդամենը մի ինչ որ 25 ձայն կպակասի Նիկոլին վարչապետությունից զրկելու համար: Վստահ ե՞ք, որ 88 հոգու մեջ չկան 25 հոգի, որոնք, ասենք հենց նույն Ամուլսարի կամ Ստամբուլյանի վրով նեղացածությունը պատճառ բռնելով, 1 միլիոն դոլլար չեն վերցնի և Նիկոլի դեմ չեն քվեարկի: *Ես վստահ չեմ:* 25 միլիոն - մի էդքան էլ կարելի է ծախսել ԲՀԿ և այլոց վրա, վերջ, թեման փակվեց - Նիկոլը չկա, քրեական գործերը չկան...
> 
> Ասեք որ վատատես եմ, բայց հիշեք էս պոստը, էսա ամենամեծ գլխացավանքը լինելու ապագայում...


Էս ինչ ուժըս հեքիաթ պատմիր, այ Լիոն ջան՝ էն «հսկաները կգան հարսնացուին կփախցնեն» ժանրից։ Էսի վատատեսություն չի, եղբայր, էսի փսիխոզի նախանշանի հոտ ա հանում (ախպոր պես, թարգի էն սեմըշկա վաճառողներին վերԼՈՒԾաբաններին լսել, լավ չի վրեդ ազդում)։ Այ բալամ, ամեն ձևի քննադատությունից առաջ ասում ենք «դե հների հետ համեմատելու էլ չի, բայց․․․», հիմա քո կարծիքով իմ քայլի պատգամավորները պիտի Ռոբիկի՞ն ծախվեն։ Ու նույնիսկ եթե տենց էլ լինի, մեծամասնությամբ այդ պատգամավորներին կարան մանդատները դնել ստիպել, էլ չասած որ տենց ռիսկի գոնե նշույլ որ լինի, կարելի է նախօրոք վստահության քվե առաջ քաշել ու ևս մի տարով էլ երկարաձգել կառավարության բռոնյան։

Ասածս ինչ ա․ արի փորձենք մի քիչ ռեալիզմի ժանրում մնանք ու արձագանքենք փաստերին, ոչ թե մտացածին վախերին․․․ ի վերջո փաստաբան ես՝ մեղադրյալը համարվում է անմեղ, քանի մեղքը չի հաստատվել օրինական դատական վճռով։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.08.2019)

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլենք մենակ ստից խոսացող են գործ անող չեն։ Նույն աղբի հարցը սարքել են եսիմ ինչ։
Ասումա պրոբլեմ չի պայմանագիր խզելը, բայց  մրցույթ անելը նոր օպերատորները մինչև գան աշխատեն 1,5տարի տևելույա։
Չհասկացա թե ինչի 1,5տևելու բայց էտ հլր հեչ։
Էս 7-8ամիսա կամազ են բերում, ասում են դե գործարան հերթա ամիսը 3հատա գալիս։
Ախպեր ջան բայց ով էր ասում բոլոր մեքենաները կամազ բերեիք։ Կարծեմ մազը բողոքարկել էիք մրցույթի արդյունքը։
Թող մեքենաների կեսը կամազ լիներ մյուս կեսը մազ։  Կամ ընդանրապես բոլոր զիբիլի ավտո արտադրողներին զապրոս անեինք թե ովա կարա ասենք 6ամսում 50հատ զինլի ավտո հասցնի Երևան: Եթե ոչ մեկ։ Ով քանի հատ կարա 3ամսում կան 6ամսում հասցնի։
Պետք էր թող 10տարբեր ֆիրմայի մեքենաներ բերեին։ Մեկա ժամանակաորա 1,5տարով։

Իսկ մրցույթ լինելուց նոր օպերատորների գալուց հետո, էտ ավտոնրեը վաճառեին իրանց։ Եթե անգամ չուզեին էլի խնդիր չկա։
Կարելի էր ավտոները տալ մյուս քաղաքներին։ Նենց չի որ մյուս տեղերում աղբահանության հարցը իդեալական վիճակումա։
սենք 20 կամազները կգնար Գյումրի, 10մազերը Վանաձոր, վոլվոները Ստեփանավան ու տենց շարունակ։
Կամ կարելի էր, քիմմաքրումանել պերեդելկա անել տրամադրել բանակին։


Ուղղակի պետքա կարենալ բանակցել հարց լուծել, էտ 20հազար դրամով հոդված գրել չի կամ սուպեռմամա նկարել։

Ինձ թվումա Նիկոլենց հարմարա ամեն ինչում նախկիններին մեղադրոլով արդարանալ։
Բա որ մրցույթ հայտարեն ու իրանց բերած օպերատորը էլի պրավալ տա զիբլի գործա էտ ժամանակ արդեն չեն կարա սաղ Տարոնի ու Սաշիկի վրա բարդել։

Նույնը մյուս հարցերում։  Հյուսիս Հարավ ի շինարարությունը կանգնացրել են։
Նախկինում փողերը կերել են բան հասկացանք։ Բայց էտ ոնցա խանգարում նոր հատվածի շինարության համար մրցույթ հայտարարել ասենք Մեղրի Կապան հատվածտ, տենդեր անել ու սկսել շինարությունը։ Մանավանդ ամբողջ օրը գլուխ եյ գովում, թե բյուջեն էնքան փողա լցվել հելե թափումա չգիտեն ոնց ծախսեն։

Նախկինները կերել են դուք արդար տենդեր արեք թող հաղթողը ճանապարհ կառուցի։ 
Թե չէ ինչ հարցա լինումա թութակի պես ասում են հո չենք կարա 1տարում սաղ հարցերը լուծենք։
Եթե չեք կարա բա քանի տարում կարաք ասենք Հյուսիս Հարավի շինարությունը վերսկսեք 3տարում, 5տարում, 20տարում։

Պետքա կոնկրետ հարցերից խոսալ ոչ թե օդում դեմագոգիա անել թե 1տարում չենք կարա սաղ անենք։ Ոչ մեկ չի ասում 1տարում հայաստանը սարքեք Գերմանիա։
բայց կոնկրետ Երևանի զիբիլի հարցը հաստատ կարար 8ամսում լուծվեր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նիկոլենք մենակ ստից խոսացող են գործ անող չեն։ Նույն աղբի հարցը սարքել են եսիմ ինչ։
> Ասումա պրոբլեմ չի պայմանագիր խզելը, բայց  մրցույթ անելը նոր օպերատորները մինչև գան աշխատեն 1,5տարի տևելույա։
> Չհասկացա թե ինչի 1,5տևելու բայց էտ հլր հեչ։
> Էս 7-8ամիսա կամազ են բերում, ասում են դե գործարան հերթա ամիսը 3հատա գալիս։
> Ախպեր ջան բայց ով էր ասում բոլոր մեքենաները կամազ բերեիք։ Կարծեմ մազը բողոքարկել էիք մրցույթի արդյունքը։
> Թող մեքենաների կեսը կամազ լիներ մյուս կեսը մազ։  Կամ ընդանրապես բոլոր զիբիլի ավտո արտադրողներին զապրոս անեինք թե ովա կարա ասենք 6ամսում 50հատ զինլի ավտո հասցնի Երևան: Եթե ոչ մեկ։ Ով քանի հատ կարա 3ամսում կան 6ամսում հասցնի։
> Պետք էր թող 10տարբեր ֆիրմայի մեքենաներ բերեին։ Մեկա ժամանակաորա 1,5տարով։
> 
> Իսկ մրցույթ լինելուց նոր օպերատորների գալուց հետո, էտ ավտոնրեը վաճառեին իրանց։ Եթե անգամ չուզեին էլի խնդիր չկա։
> ...


էսի վաբշե սեմըշկա ծաղողների ձեռը պերեդոզ ա էղել  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Էս ինչ ուժըս հեքիաթ պատմիր, այ Լիոն ջան՝ էն «հսկաները կգան հարսնացուին կփախցնեն» ժանրից։ Էսի վատատեսություն չի, եղբայր, էսի փսիխոզի նախանշանի հոտ ա հանում (ախպոր պես, թարգի էն սեմըշկա վաճառողներին վերԼՈՒԾաբաններին լսել, լավ չի վրեդ ազդում)։ Այ բալամ, ամեն ձևի քննադատությունից առաջ ասում ենք «դե հների հետ համեմատելու էլ չի, բայց․․․», հիմա քո կարծիքով իմ քայլի պատգամավորները պիտի Ռոբիկի՞ն ծախվեն։ Ու նույնիսկ եթե տենց էլ լինի, մեծամասնությամբ այդ պատգամավորներին կարան մանդատները դնել ստիպել, էլ չասած որ տենց ռիսկի գոնե նշույլ որ լինի, կարելի է նախօրոք վստահության քվե առաջ քաշել ու ևս մի տարով էլ երկարաձգել կառավարության բռոնյան։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա․ արի փորձենք մի քիչ ռեալիզմի ժանրում մնանք ու արձագանքենք փաստերին, ոչ թե մտացածին վախերին․․․ ի վերջո փաստաբան ես՝ մեղադրյալը համարվում է անմեղ, քանի մեղքը չի հաստատվել օրինական դատական վճռով։


Աստված տա մյուս տարվա սկզբին առիթ չլինի քեզ հիշեցնել իմ այս պոստը, եղբայր - Աստված տա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աստված տա մյուս տարվա սկզբին առիթ չլինի քեզ հիշեցնել իմ այս պոստը, եղբայր - Աստված տա:


 :LOL:  Դու դեմք ես ընկեր։ 

Ապեր, եթե տվյալներ ունես, որ Իմ Քայլից մարդիկ կան, որ փող են սկսել առնել, կամ դաժե մտքների ծերով անցնում ա արդեն, որ պիտի փող առնեն, էն էլ Քոչարյանից ու պարտադիր չի Նիկոլին պաստավկա անելու համար, ցանկացած այլ բանի համա, տեղյակ պահի, հորս արև, քո հետ գալիս եմ սաղին տանք փուռը։ Դու բենզին ես լցնում վրեքը, ես լուցկի եմ տալիս։  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Կոնկրետ տվյալ չունեմ, բայց... եթե առաջարկեն, քչերին եմ ճանաչում, որ կհրաժարվեն: Տեսնենք, թեժ աշուն է լինելու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոնկրետ տվյալ չունեմ, բայց... եթե առաջարկեն, քչերին եմ ճանաչում, որ կհրաժարվեն: Տեսնենք, թեժ աշուն է լինելու...


Փաստորեն դու տոշնի գիտես, որ մեծամասնությունը պոտենցիալ կամ փաստացի կաշառակեր ա ԱԺ-ում։ Քո տեղը լինեմ հաղորդում կներկայացնեմ դատախազություն, ԱԱԾ, ՀՔԾ ․․․ էս շատ պատասխանատու հայտարարություն ա։

----------


## Lion

Պոտենցիալ կաշառակերությունն ինքնին հանցակազմ չի, էսա հարցը...  :Smile:  

Ավելին ասեմ, դեպուտատը, ոմանք ասում են՝ դեպուտանկեն, չի կարող հետապնդվել իր քաղաքական դիրքորոշման համար՝ ինչ հիմքով էլ որ այն առաջացած լինի՝ լինի դա Ֆրանկլինի մի քանի տասնյակ հազար օրինակ, թե՞, ասենք, երկրի համար հոգսով արված բյուրեղյա մաքրությամբ մի քայլ...

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ քանի քննարկում ենք աղբահանությունը, «Երևանի աղբահանություն և սանիտարական մաքրում» հիմնարկի ևս երեք Կամազ աղբատար մեքենա էսօր հատեց Վրաստանի սահմանը, այդ հիմնարկի աղբատարերը դարձան 19:

Ու տարբեր մարդկանցից հարցնում եմ. «նկատե՞լ եք փոփոխություն», հիմնականում ասում են, որ ուղղակի անհնար ա չնկատել: Իհարկե խնդիրը դեռ ամբողջովին լուծված չէ:

----------

Lion (18.08.2019), Varzor (19.08.2019), Արշակ (18.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.08.2019), Տրիբուն (19.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բոլոր հանցագործներին ու երկիրը թալանածներին ծանրաձողի մոտ հրավիրելը, ըստ իս, հեղափոխության ոչ թե բուն նպատակն էր, այլ` ածանցյալ:
> Նախ պետք էր դատարկվող ու քանդվող երկիրը կործանումից փրկել, նորից ռելսերի վրա գցել, որ սկսի թափով զարգանալ, օրեցօր աղքատացող ժողովուրդը շունչ քաշի:
> 
> Իհարկե թալանչիների հարցն էլ պիտի լուծվի:
> Որ համ արդարությունը վերականգնվի, համ էլ` հաջորդների համար դաս լինի, որ չփորձեն նույն արատավոր ճամփեն բռնել:
> 
> Բայց Նիկոլենք որոշել էին սամասուդի ուղով չգնալ, ու դրա մեջ էլ ա *իրանց մեծությունը*:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից` սենց ճիշտ ա կարող ա մի քանի կռիս հասցրեցին փախնել խորտակվող ռեժիմ-նավից, բայց շանս կա դրանց հետո հերթով բռնել բերել:
> Իսկ եթե հենց սկզբից անզեն ժողովրդին հանեին ցանկացած գնով մաշկը պրծացնել երազող հանցագործների ու իրանց զինված թիկնապահների բանակի դեմ` արդյունքը կարող էր շատ անկանխատեսելի ու տխուր լինել:


Ես դրանում մեծություն չեն տեսնում, այլ ուրիշ բան, բայց՝ անցանք էս թեման։

Մենակ մի բան կասեմ․ ինձ հայտնի բոլոր *իրական* հեղափոխությունները պարունակել են նաև կոշտ մոտեցումների գործոն՝ տարբեր մասշտաբների և կոշտության, բայց առանց դրանց չեն եղել։

----------

Lion (19.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ախպեր ջան բայց ով էր ասում բոլոր մեքենաները կամազ բերեիք։ Կարծեմ մազը բողոքարկել էիք մրցույթի արդյունքը։
> Թող մեքենաների կեսը կամազ լիներ մյուս կեսը մազ։  Կամ ընդանրապես բոլոր զիբիլի ավտո արտադրողներին զապրոս անեինք թե ովա կարա ասենք 6ամսում 50հատ զինլի ավտո հասցնի Երևան: Եթե ոչ մեկ։ Ով քանի հատ կարա 3ամսում կան 6ամսում հասցնի։
> Պետք էր թող 10տարբեր ֆիրմայի մեքենաներ բերեին։ Մեկա ժամանակաորա 1,5տարով։
> 
> Իսկ մրցույթ լինելուց նոր օպերատորների գալուց հետո, էտ ավտոնրեը վաճառեին իրանց։ Եթե անգամ չուզեին էլի խնդիր չկա։
> Կարելի էր ավտոները տալ մյուս քաղաքներին։ Նենց չի որ մյուս տեղերում աղբահանության հարցը իդեալական վիճակումա։
> սենք 20 կամազները կգնար Գյումրի, 10մազերը Վանաձոր, վոլվոները Ստեփանավան ու տենց շարունակ։
> Կամ կարելի էր, քիմմաքրումանել պերեդելկա անել տրամադրել բանակին։


Ամբողջ գրառմանդ մեջ մենակ մեջբերածս հատվածից է, որ կոնստրուտկտիվ քննարկման հոտ է գալիս։

Բայց մենք գիտե՞նք, թե ու՞մ հետ և ինչպե՞ս են բանակցել, ի՞նչ պայմաններով։ Ես որ չգիտեմ, միայն մերժված ցածր ձիաուժերի մասին իմացա։
Հույժ գաղտնի կերպով քեզ ասեմ, որ եվրոպական ընկերությունների կողմից արտադրված բեռնատար-աղբատարերի արժեքն առնվազն կրկնակի գերազանցում է ԿամԱԶ-ի արժեքին։ Ինչպես ասում են՝ սովետականի հետ միայն սովատականն է մրցունակ։

----------


## Varzor

> [B]
> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Ամուլսարի էս պահը ներիշխանական լուրջ ճգնաժամի տեսքով է պայթելու, իսկ հետո հեռու չէ արդեն *հունվարի 15-ը*... 
> 
> Դրանից հետո կարա վաբշե դաժան լինի, քանի որ Քոչարյանենց ընդամենը մի ինչ որ 25 ձայն կպակասի Նիկոլին վարչապետությունից զրկելու համար: Վստահ ե՞ք, որ 88 հոգու մեջ չկան 25 հոգի, որոնք, ասենք հենց նույն Ամուլսարի կամ Ստամբուլյանի վրով նեղացածությունը պատճառ բռնելով, 1 միլիոն դոլլար չեն վերցնի և Նիկոլի դեմ չեն քվեարկի: *Ես վստահ չեմ:* 25 միլիոն - մի էդքան էլ կարելի է ծախսել ԲՀԿ և այլոց վրա, վերջ, թեման փակվեց - Նիկոլը չկա, քրեական գործերը չկան...
> 
> Ասեք որ վատատես եմ, բայց հիշեք էս պոստը, էսա ամենամեծ գլխացավանքը լինելու ապագայում...


Լիոն ձյա, մի քիչ սարսափ ֆիլմի նման է, կամ էլ ասենք դավադրությունների ենթատեսություներից է։
Բայց որ մի փոքր խիստ նայենք՝ անհավանական չէ։ Կարծում եմ, որ 25մլնը չհերիքի՝ 125 էլ կտան, 225 էլ։

Բայց չենք մոռանում չէ, որ "չեն լափի գողցած նշխարքը՝ նրանց գժերն են հետևում"  :Wink: 
Բա ժողովրդի՞ն ինչքան են տալու։ Ի՞նչ  են տալու։
Այ էդ դեպքում չեմ բացառում, որ ժողովրդական ինքնադատաստաններ լինեն՝ 25 չէ, 125 լինեն, միևնույն է կարող են բռնել ու կախել հենց ԱԺ այգու ծառերից (ոնց որ ծառերի քանակը հերիքումա  :LOL: )

Ռազմական փորձագետի ձևով չես նայում՝ երկու կողմերից միայն մեկի հավանական գործողություններն ես գնահատում  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ այսօր քաղաքական իմաստով թեժ աշունը սկսվեց: Հետագայում, ինչքան գնա, այնքան Նիկոլի համար ծանր է լինելու: Ի՞նչ արած, ինքն է մեղավոր՝ 1.5 տարի ոչինչ չանել, միայն խոսել, խոսել, խոսել և փորձել խոսքի ուժով դրական լիցքեր հաղորդել, միայն նախկիններին քլնգել և ոչ մի նոր բան չասել...

Լավ, տարրական մի բան չեմ հասկանում - ասենք կնքել են այդ Ամուլսարի գործարք, բոլորը բողոքում են, թե վաաաայյյ, նախկին իշխանություններն էս իիիինննչ արեցին: Է դժվար է՞ ստեղ պաշտոնական անփութություն կոչվող հանցակազմը տեսնել, էս առնավազն, իսկ առավելագույնը՝ այլ կոռուպցիոն հանցագործություններ: Հարուցեք, գործեր հարուցեք, հետևանքներ առաջացրեք, թե չէ այսպես նստել ու վաշ վուշ անելը մի տեսակ էն չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ այսօր քաղաքական իմաստով թեժ աշունը սկսվեց: Հետագայում, ինչքան գնա, այնքան Նիկոլի համար ծանր է լինելու: Ի՞նչ արած, ինքն է մեղավոր՝ 1.5 տարի ոչինչ չանել, միայն խոսել, խոսել, խոսել և փորձել խոսքի ուժով դրական լիցքեր հաղորդել, միայն նախկիններին քլնգել և ոչ մի նոր բան չասել...
> 
> Լավ, տարրական մի բան չեմ հասկանում - ասենք կնքել են այդ Ամուլսարի գործարք, բոլորը բողոքում են, թե վաաաայյյ, նախկին իշխանություններն էս իիիինննչ արեցին: Է դժվար է՞ ստեղ պաշտոնական անփութություն կոչվող հանցակազմը տեսնել, էս առնավազն, իսկ առավելագույնը՝ այլ կոռուպցիոն հանցագործություններ: Հարուցեք, գործեր հարուցեք, հետևանքներ առաջացրեք, թե չէ այսպես նստել ու վաշ վուշ անելը մի տեսակ էն չի...


Անգործությու՞ն: Հենց էդ մարդու ցուցումով քրեական գործ հարուցեցին, մի տարի քննեցին, բան չգտան, դու ասում ես անգործություն ))

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Վատա որ չգտան, ուրեմն վատ են փնտրել...

Հենց մենակ այն, որ ՀՀ համար ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող ոլորտը հանձնվել է *օֆշորում* գրանցված կազմակերպությանը, արդեն իսկ առնվազն պաշտոնական անփութության հոդվածն է: Մի քիչ էլ փորես, վստահ եմ, ոմանց կաշառքի հարցերը կբացվի, մի քիչ էլ փորես, կարողա ոմանց հանկարծ Լիդիանի մոտակայքում  որպես սեփականատեր գտնես, իսկ դա արդեն առնվազն պաշտոնական լիազորությունների չարաշահում է...

*Հոդված 315.

Պաշտոնեական անփութությունը*

1. Պաշտոնատար անձի կողմից ծառայության նկատմամբ անբարեխիղճ կամ անփույթ վերաբերմունքի հետևանքով իր պարտականությունները չկատարելը կամ ոչ պատշաճ կատարելը, որն անզգուշությամբ էական վնաս է պատճառել անձանց կամ կազմակերպությունների իրավունքներին ու օրինական շահերին կամ հասարակության կամ պետության օրինական շահերին (գույքային վնասի դեպքում՝ հանցագործության պահին սահմանված նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հազարապատիկի չափը գերազանցող գումարը կամ դրա արժեքը՝

պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երեքհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ կալանքով՝ առավելագույնը երկու ամիս ժամկետով:

*2. Նույն արարքը, որն անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել է մարդու մահ կամ այլ ծանր հետևանքներ՝

պատժվում է ազատազրկմամբ՝ առավելագույնը հինգ տարի ժամկետով:*

Ստեղ ոմանք առնվազն մի 5 տարով կգնային...

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ախպեր, եթե քո պատկերացրածով չի եղել, ուրեմն հանցագործ են, անփույթ են, ազգի դավաճան ու սրիկա են )))

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի, չարե՞ց - ապրի ինքը: Բայց այ էս բոլոլան, որ արդեն սկսվեց ու գնալով կխորանա, թող արդեն ինքը կարգավորի...

Էկել մի ողջ ժողովրդի առաջնորդ է դարձել, մի ողջ ժողովուրդ իրեն վստահություն է տվել, 1.5 տարի է, պոպուլիզմից էն կողմ չի անցնում...

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հիմի, չարե՞ց - ապրի ինքը: Բայց այ էս բոլոլան, որ արդեն սկսվեց ու գնալով կխորանա, թող արդեն ինքը կարգավորի...
> 
> Էկել մի ողջ ժողովրդի առաջնորդ է դարձել, մի ողջ ժողովուրդ իրեն վստահություն է տվել, 1.5 տարի է, պոպուլիզմից էն կողմ չի անցնում...


Բացարձակ չեմ կիսում կարծիքդ, որ պոպուլիզմից էն կողմ չի անցնում ))
Ու հա, բոլոլա ա, որը կհաղթահարվի:

----------

Varzor (20.08.2019), Յոհաննես (20.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարծում եմ այսօր քաղաքական իմաստով թեժ աշունը սկսվեց: Հետագայում, ինչքան գնա, այնքան Նիկոլի համար ծանր է լինելու: Ի՞նչ արած, ինքն է մեղավոր՝ 1.5 տարի ոչինչ չանել, միայն խոսել, խոսել, խոսել և փորձել խոսքի ուժով դրական լիցքեր հաղորդել, միայն նախկիններին քլնգել և ոչ մի նոր բան չասել...


Լիոն ջան, որ սենց վերցնում ու ասում ես 1.5 տարի ոչինչ չի արվել, էլ մնացած սաղ ասածներդ լուրջ քննարկել չի լինում։

----------

Chuk (20.08.2019), Varzor (20.08.2019), Յոհաննես (20.08.2019), Տրիբուն (20.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ՔՈ-յի կոշտ արձագանքը



> «Քաղաքացու որոշում» ՍԴԿ հայտարարությունը Ամուլսարի հանքի վերաբերյալ
> 
> Հ Ա Յ Տ Ա Ր Ա Ր ՈՒ Թ Յ ՈՒ Ն
> 
> Հավատարիմ մնալով Հեղափոխության արժեքներին, սկզբունքներին և նպատակներին՝ հայտարարում ենք․
> 
> Ամուլսարի խնդրի շուրջ ստեղծված իրավիճակը այլևս քաղաքական գնահատականի կարիք ունի։
> 
> Ծանոթանալով Քննչական կոմիտեի պատվիրած ուսումնասիրության արդյունքներին՝ հաստատում ենք, որ հանքի շահագործման վտանգների վերաբերյալ մեր կասկածները հիմնավոր էին։ Արժանահավատ չեն այն պնդումները, թե եղած ռիսկերը հնարավոր է կառավարել, ամբողջ ուսումնասիրությունը լի է հակասություններով և կարող է ձեռնածության տեղիք տալ։ 2019 թվականի օգոստոսի 19-ին խնդրով հետաքրքրված մի խումբ քաղաքացիների հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում և իր ֆեյսբուքյան հեռարձակման ժամանակ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը դիմել է մի այդպիսի ձեռնածության և ռիսկերի կառավարման առումով ուսումնասիրությունը խիստ դրական ներկայացրել՝ գրեթե չտեսնելու տալով բացասական կողմերը։
> ...

----------

Lion (20.08.2019), Progart (20.08.2019), Varzor (20.08.2019), Արշակ (20.08.2019), Տրիբուն (20.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Իմ կարծիքն էլ ELARD/TRC-ի եզրակացության ու Նիկոլի «մտերմիկ զրույցի» մասին․

Եզրակացությունը քլնգող ա։ Հաստատում ա որ Ջերմուկի հանքային ջրերը կապված չեն Ամուլսարի ստորգետնայ ջրային ցանցի հետ (ինչը խելքին մոտիկ ա, թե չէ Որոտանն էլ հանքային կլիներ), բայց գրեթե ամեն ինչում փնովում ա Լիդիանի տվյալների պակասը, մոդելների թերությունները, ռիսկերի անտեսումները, մեղմացման համար նախատեսված ծախսերի չափերը և այլն։ Էս եզրակացության հիման վրա հանգիստ կարելի էր պարտադրել, որ Լիդիանը վճարի չեզոք երրորդ կազմակերպության կողմից լիարժեք դաշտային ՇՄԱԳ հետազոտություն կատարելու համար, որպեսզի բոլոր ռիսկերը հնարավոր լինի գնահատել (ահագին շատ բաներում, ընդգրկյալ կոնկրետ տեխնիկական առաջադրանքի հարցերին, եզրակացությունը պատասխանում է՝ հնարավոր չէ տալ եզրակացություն՝ տվյալների պակասի/մոդելների թերիության պատճառով)։

Նիկոլի երեկ երեկոյվա ներկայացումը լրիվ թատրոն էր․ լի էժան ժուռնալիստական տրյուկերով, անպիտան օրինակներով, եզրակացության կոնտեքստից դուրս բերած իբր թե պնդումներով ու սեփական անիրական գնահատականներով։ Տխուր ա․․․

----------

Lion (20.08.2019), Progart (20.08.2019), Varzor (20.08.2019), Արշակ (20.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.08.2019), Վիշապ (20.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, որ սենց վերցնում ու ասում ես 1.5 տարի ոչինչ չի արվել, էլ մնացած սաղ ասածներդ լուրջ քննարկել չի լինում։


Համակարգային, հայեցակարգային առումով ոչինչ չի արվել...

Անցումային արդարադատություն, վեթթինգ, կուսակցությունների մասին օրենք, ընտրական օրենսգիրք, Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելը, Ստամբույլյան կոնվենցիայի վավերացում . . .

Հայտարարված և տապալված օրակարգերի շարքը կարելի է շարունակել։

Ընտրություններին 70% ձայն ստացած իշխանությունը չի կարողանում իրագործել Ամուլսարի հանքի շահագործման դեռևս 8 ամիս առաջ ընդունած իր քաղաքական որոշումը։

*Խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը կանգնած է փլուզման եզրին, ինչն անխուսափելիորեն հանգեցնելու է կառավարության հրաժարականի։*

Սա վկայում է այն մասին, որ 2018թ. ընտրությունները բացառապես հիմնված էին զգացմունքների և հույզերի վրա և զուրկ էին քաղաքական բաղադրիչից։

Իշխանական խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը կազմված է ապաքաղաքական խայտաբղետ տարրերից, որոնց միավորում է միայն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի բարձր վարկանիշը՝ առանց օրակարգի, խնդիրների լուծման և անելիքների մասին տարրական պատկերացումների։ Գաղափարախոսությունը անհարկի շքեղություն է այս բազմաշերտ և բազմագույն միավորման համար։

Փաստորեն ձախողված է ոչ թե պետությունը, այլ իշխանությունը, ընդ որում իր ձևավորման առաջին իսկ օրից։

*Արթուր Ղազինյան*

----------


## Varzor

> Համակարգային, հայեցակարգային առումով ոչինչ չի արվել...
> 
> Անցումային արդարադատություն, վեթթինգ, կուսակցությունների մասին օրենք, ընտրական օրենսգիրք, Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելը, Ստամբույլյան կոնվենցիայի վավերացում . . .
> 
> Հայտարարված և տապալված օրակարգերի շարքը կարելի է շարունակել։
> 
> Ընտրություններին 70% ձայն ստացած իշխանությունը չի կարողանում իրագործել Ամուլսարի հանքի շահագործման դեռևս 8 ամիս առաջ ընդունած իր քաղաքական որոշումը։
> 
> *Խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը կանգնած է փլուզման եզրին, ինչն անխուսափելիորեն հանգեցնելու է կառավարության հրաժարականի։*
> ...


Լիոն ջան, շատ դաժան ու հոռետեսական ես նայում՝ տենց լավ չի, կարևոր մանրուքներ կարող ես բացթողնել։

Համաձայն եմ՝ 2018-ի ընտրություններն ավելի շատ հուզական էին, քան քաղաքական լուրջ հենքով ապահովված։ Ժողովուրդն ուղղակի զզվել էր գարշելի իշխանություններից։
Բայց այդ ընտրությունները մաքուր էին, իսկ ընտրված, թեկուզ և հուզական ընտրված, իշխանությունը՝ լեգիտիմ։

Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նույնիսկ եթե ներկա իշխանությունները տապալվեն, ապա կտապալվեն քաղաքական դաշտում և ժողովրդավարական ձևով կզիջեն իրենց տեղն այլոց, ոչ թե ղզլբաշական ձևերով։

----------


## Lion

Սա մեջբերել էի, որ տեսնեիք, որ արդեն երկրորդ իրավաբանն է այս մասին խոսում: Եթե ԱԺ-ն տապալի Նիկոլին և իր կառավարությանը, դա կլինի հենց ժողովրդավարական՝ համենայն դեպս ձևական առումով...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա մեջբերել էի, որ տեսնեիք, որ արդեն երկրորդ իրավաբանն է այս մասին խոսում: Եթե ԱԺ-ն տապալի Նիկոլին և իր կառավարությանը, դա կլինի հենց ժողովրդավարական՝ համենայն դեպս ձևական առումով...


Իրավաբան, որը վայթե միշտ իրեն որպես Նիկոլին ընդդիմադիր ա դիրքավորել ու վերջերս բացած իր կուսակցությունն էլ նկարագրում ա.
«հզոր ցենտրիստական և պետականակենտրոն գաղափարական քաղաքական ուժ»

Կուսակցության անունը «Մեկ Հայաստան» ա, լոգոն էլ՝ Արցախն ու Հայաստանը միասին:
Բայց հիմնադիր համագումարին ինքը հայտարարում ա, որ Արցախին պիտի ինքնորոշման հնարավորություն տրվի:

Կուսակցության անդամների քանակն անհայտ ա, բայց 2200 հետևորդ ունի ֆբ-ում:

Լուրջ դեմք ա..
Որ ասում ա ՔՊ-ն քանդվելու վրա ա՝ ուրեմն մի բան գիտի...

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.08.2019), Տրիբուն (21.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե հիմի, էս էլ թողնենք մի կողմ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա...

----------


## Վիշապ

Լիոն, որ գունավոր տեքստով չգրես ու «Ստամբույլյան» կոնվենցիան չխառնես պետական կառավարման հետ, կարող ա ավելի համոզիչ լինի :Ճ

Առհասարակ, ինձ էլ է թվում, որ մինչ օրս ՀՀ հեղափոխական իշխանությունների արածը դրանք բարի կամքի դրևորումներ են, իսկ օրենսդրության ու համակարգի մեջ էլ ընդհամենը կոսմետիկ փոփոխություններ ու լրացումներ են արվել:
Այսինքն եթե վաղը Նիկոլը զարթնի որպես կոռումպացված վարչապետ, մուտիտներ, կտեր, ու կեղծված ընտրություններ, ապա ժողովոուրդը ստիպված պիտի մի հատ էլ հեղափոխություն անի, թե չէ էս համակարգով Նիկոլին դատելը մնալու է ԱԱԾ բարի կամքին:
Քանի սահմանադրությունով չի ամրագրվել ՀՀ ժողովդրի կողմից փողոց փակելու իրավունքը, ու քանի http://www.parliament.am կայքը HTTPS չի, այսինքն chrome-ը ցույց ա տալու "Not secure", ապա ես խիստ կասկածելու եմ, թե Հայաստանում լուրջ բան ա փոխվել:Լուրջ:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2019), Varzor (21.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հենց դա եմ ասում, էլի - այսինքն, ասենք ընտրություն չեն կեղծում *ոչ թե* նրա համար, որ մեխանիզմ չկա կամ օրենսդրությունը այդ արգելում, *այլ* այն պատճառով, որ նա, ով վերևում է և լիովին իր ձեռքում ունի կեղծման լծակները... ուղղակի չի օգտվում դրանցից:

Բա ո՞ր ու հանկարծ որոշի... օգտվել?!

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա մեջբերել էի, որ տեսնեիք, որ արդեն երկրորդ իրավաբանն է այս մասին խոսում: Եթե ԱԺ-ն տապալի Նիկոլին և իր կառավարությանը, դա կլինի հենց ժողովրդավարական՝ համենայն դեպս ձևական առումով...


Արթուր Ղազինյանը մոտավորապես ա իրավաբան, ավելի շուտ էշի մեկն ա:

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ որոշ շրջանակներ արդեն սկսել են «սև ցուցակներ» կազմել, որոշեցի գրել էս ստատուսը, որը ստեղ էլ եմ դնում: Ու ընդհանրապես մթնոլորտը ահավոր տհաճ է դառել, բայց դե կանցկացնենք.
----
Էն, որ կառավարության որոշումը կարող էր շատերի դուրը չգալ, ոչ միայն բնական է, այլև սպասելի էր ու նորմալ է։

Բայց նորմալ չէ, որ սրա արդյունքում կտրուկ վերաբերմունք է փոխվում կառավարության ու վարչապետի նկատմամբ։

Նիկոլին հազար ու մի բանում կարելի է մեղադրել, անհավասարակշիռ լինելուց մինչև հումորի զգացում չունենալ։ Բայց ես չեմ հավատում, որ Նիկոլին անձամբ կամ հեռակա ճանաչող որևէ մեկը կարող է հավատալ, որ Նիկոլը իրական վտանգ տեսնելով կարող էր նման որոշում կայացնել։

Պատահական չի, որ սկսեց շրջանառվել «Նիկոլին մոլորեցրել են» թեզը։ Էս էլ ա աբսուրդի ժանրից, չէր կարող Նիկոլը տենց հեշտ մանիպուլացվել։

Ու իմ համար հստակ ա, որ ինքը խնդիրը ուսումնասիրել ա, միլիոն հոգու հետ խոսել ա՝ էդ թվում մասնագետների ու եկել ա եզրակացության, որ անվտանգ ա։

Այո, ասել եմ, ու ասում եմ, ես մտահոգվելու բաներ եմ տեսել զեկույցում։ Բայց դրանից անդին շատ ավելի վստահում եմ Նիկոլին, քան որևէ ուրիշին, ով կոմպրոմիսի տարբերակ չթողնելով իրանն ա պնդում։

Իշխանությանը աջակցելու եմ՝ ինչ որոշում էլ էս հարցում կայացնի։
Պաշտպանելու եմ։

Չեմ հավատում Հայաստանի կործանման մասին չարագուշակումներին։

Կարող եք ինձ էլ ներառել ձեր սև ցուցակում։ Հազիվ Հայաստանը զարգացնելու շանս ա, ու նորից նույն սխալն ենք կրկնում, կոնկրետ մեկ առանձին խնդիրը ու մեր կարծրատիպային կարծիքն էդ հարցի մասին դարձնում ենք լեգիտիմ իշխանությանը խփելու համար։ 92ին, Հայաստանի համար դժվար պերիոդում, դաշնակցությունն էր Երևանի փողոցներում իշխանության ոտերի տակը թուլացնում, հիմա էդ նույն սխա՞լն ենք կրկնելու։

#ոչԴոդացմանը 
#ոչՌոբոտացմանը
#ոչՍերժանտացմանը
#դուխով
#առողջՀայաստան
#մաքուրԲնություն

----------

Յոհաննես (21.08.2019)

----------


## Norton

> Համակարգային, հայեցակարգային առումով ոչինչ չի արվել...
> 
> Անցումային արդարադատություն, վեթթինգ, կուսակցությունների մասին օրենք, ընտրական օրենսգիրք, Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելը, Ստամբույլյան կոնվենցիայի վավերացում . . .
> 
> Հայտարարված և տապալված օրակարգերի շարքը կարելի է շարունակել։
> 
> Ընտրություններին 70% ձայն ստացած իշխանությունը չի կարողանում իրագործել Ամուլսարի հանքի շահագործման դեռևս 8 ամիս առաջ ընդունած իր քաղաքական որոշումը։
> 
> *Խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը կանգնած է փլուզման եզրին, ինչն անխուսափելիորեն հանգեցնելու է կառավարության հրաժարականի։*
> ...


Լիոն ջան, Արթուր Ղազինյանի որ մտքի հետ ես համաձայն?))

----------


## Norton

> Պատահական չի, որ սկսեց շրջանառվել «Նիկոլին մոլորեցրել են» թեզը։ Էս էլ ա աբսուրդի ժանրից, չէր կարող Նիկոլը տենց հեշտ մանիպուլացվել։


Արտ էսօր սաղ օրը էս վեճերի մեջ եմ եղել, մի մասը իրականում հեղափոխության ժամանակ ռոմանտիկ հեղափոխականներն են, որ չեն պատկերացնում, որ լեգիտիմ քվեով իշխանություն են ձևավորել։ Իրենց պատկերացվումով դեռ հեղափոխական լիդերա Նիկոլը, որ պետքա ժողովրդի ասածով գնա և այլն, և այլն։ Ու արգումենտը էտա, որ կամ մոլորեցրել են կամ ճնշման տակ խաբումա։

----------

Յոհաննես (21.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ էսօր սաղ օրը էս վեճերի մեջ եմ եղել, մի մասը իրականում հեղափոխության ժամանակ ռոմանտիկ հեղափոխականներն են, որ չեն պատկերացնում, որ լեգիտիմ քվեով իշխանություն են ձևավորել։ Իրենց պատկերացվումով դեռ հեղափոխական լիդերա Նիկոլը, որ պետքա ժողովրդի ասածով գնա և այլն, և այլն։ Ու արգումենտը էտա, որ կամ մոլորեցրել են կամ ճնշման տակ խաբումա։


Ասենք ոնց էլի՞ :ճ

----------


## Norton

> Ասենք ոնց էլի՞ :ճ


Ասեմ
ա․ չեն պատկերացնում ինչա լեգիտեիմ ընտրված իշխանություն, բ․ չեն հասկանում, որ իշխանությունը փաստերով պետքա որոշում կայացնի ոչ էմոցիոնալ դաշտում գ․ որոշումը կարա նաև դեմ լինի մեծամասնության կարծիքին( կարծում եմ ՖԲ-ի ակտիվ մասայից դուրս Ամուլսարը թեմա չի) ու ընդհանուր դժվար ընկալունակություն կա պետական ապարատը ոնց պետքա աշխատի  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, Արթուր Ղազինյանի որ մտքի հետ ես համաձայն?))


Բարի գալուստ, կորած մոլորած  :Smile:  Հիմնական համաձայն եմ նշածս մասի հետ՝ մի քիչ առաջ գրածիս կոնտեքստում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասեմ
> ա․ չեն պատկերացնում ինչա լեգիտեիմ ընտրված իշխանություն, բ․ չեն հասկանում, որ իշխանությունը փաստերով պետքա որոշում կայացնի ոչ էմոցիոնալ դաշտում գ․ որոշումը կարա նաև դեմ լինի մեծամասնության կարծիքին( կարծում եմ ՖԲ-ի ակտիվ մասայից դուրս Ամուլսարը թեմա չի) ու ընդհանուր դժվար ընկալունակություն կա պետական ապարատը ոնց պետքա աշխատի


Ախպեր ջան, լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունը դեռ չի նշանակում անկախ ու կայֆավատ Հայաստան, նշանակում է  հնից մնացած լիքը կեղտոտ պարտավորություններ, պարտքեր, լիքը սոված ու անճար ժողովուրդ, ամբիցիոզ խոստումներ, երկիրը քաքից դուրս հանելու դժվարություններ, ֆեյսբուքյան թամաշա անող մասսա և այլն․․․ Էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա, ոսկու հանքը փակելը իշխանությունների վրա կարող է շատ ավելի թանկ նստել, քան թե ժողովդրին համոզելով, կամ տփելով հանքը շահագործման տալը, համարելով, որ էկոլոգիական աղետի ռիսկը իսկապես փոքր է, ու դիցուք համարենք, որ կակոյ նիբուծ մի քանի միլիարդի համար վարչապետի մազին կպնող չի լինի ։Ճ
Մեր մոլորակի վրա նաղդ փողն ու ոսկին ավելի պահանջված են, քան նիսյա առողջ սերունդներն ու կանաչ մոլորակը, առանց ոսկի ցեփերի ու մատնիքների բա ո՞նց պիտի ապրենք ու վապշե ո՞նց պիտի տնտեսական հեղափոխություն լինի հանքերը փակելով։ 
Եթե Նիկոլը, կամ ժողովդրի համար վստահելի ու կոմպետենտ մեկը ավելի պարզ ու հանրամատչելի չկարողացավ անհավատ ժողովդրի մի հատվածին բացատրի, թե տվյալ հանքարդյունաբերությունը ինչ մեխանիզմով է իրականացվելու, ու ինչու է անվտանգ, կամ ինչու են ռիսկերը շատ փոքր, առանց Լիդիանի վիդեներին հղվելու, ապա ինձ թվում է, որ առջևում մեզ սպասվում են լիքը անզույշ քաշքշվող ռոմանտիկ քաղաքացիներ ու մի փոքր էլ հուսախաբություն։
Առհասարակ, ինձ դուր չի գալիս «ինձ ընտրել եք, ուրեմն ինձ պիտի հավատաք» մոտեցումը, կարծում եմ, բոլոր հարցերում պետք է ժողովդրին թուլամիտների տեղ չդնել ու ամեն ինչ պարզապես բացատրել առանց դեմագոգիայի: Դեմագոգիան հակառակ էֆեկտն ա տալիս, ասենք ոսկու հանքն ու ասֆալտը իրար հետ համեմատելուց մուտիլովչիկության հոտ ա գալիս:

----------

Life (21.08.2019), Lion (21.08.2019), Varzor (21.08.2019), Ծլնգ (21.08.2019), Տրիբուն (21.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ախպեր ջան, լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունը դեռ չի նշանակում անկախ ու կայֆավատ Հայաստան, նշանակում է  հնից մնացած լիքը կեղտոտ պարտավորություններ, պարտքեր, լիքը սոված ու անճար ժողովուրդ, ամբիցիոզ խոստումներ, երկիրը քաքից դուրս հանելու դժվարություններ, ֆեյսբուքյան թամաշա անող մասսա և այլն․․․ Էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա, ոսկու հանքը փակելը իշխանությունների վրա կարող է շատ ավելի թանկ նստել, քան թե ժողովդրին համոզելով, կամ տփելով հանքը շահագործման տալը, համարելով, որ էկոլոգիական աղետի ռիսկը իսկապես փոքր է, ու դիցուք համարենք, որ կակոյ նիբուծ մի քանի միլիարդի համար վարչապետի մազին կպնող չի լինի ։Ճ
> Մեր մոլորակի վրա նաղդ փողն ու ոսկին ավելի պահանջված են, քան նիսյա առողջ սերունդներն ու կանաչ մոլորակը, առանց ոսկի ցեփերի ու մատնիքների բա ո՞նց պիտի ապրենք ու վապշե ո՞նց պիտի տնտեսական հեղափոխություն լինի հանքերը փակելով։ 
> Եթե Նիկոլը, կամ ժողովդրի համար վստահելի ու կոմպետենտ մեկը ավելի պարզ ու հանրամատչելի չկարողացավ անհավատ ժողովդրի մի հատվածին բացատրի, թե տվյալ հանքարդյունաբերությունը ինչ մեխանիզմով է իրականացվելու, ու ինչու է անվտանգ, կամ ինչու են ռիսկերը շատ փոքր, առանց Լիդիանի վիդեներին հղվելու, ապա ինձ թվում է, որ առջևում մեզ սպասվում են լիքը անզույշ քաշքշվող ռոմանտիկ քաղաքացիներ ու մի փոքր էլ հուսախաբություն։
> Առհասարակ, ինձ դուր չի գալիս «ինձ ընտրել եք, ուրեմն ինձ պիտի հավատաք» մոտեցումը, կարծում եմ, բոլոր հարցերում պետք է ժողովդրին թուլամիտների տեղ չդնել ու ամեն ինչ պարզապես բացատրել առանց դեմագոգիայի: Դեմագոգիան հակառակ էֆեկտն ա տալիս, ասենք ոսկու հանքն ու ասֆալտը իրար հետ համեմատելուց մուտիլովչիկության հոտ ա գալիս:


իիի․․․ այ անհավատ, ռոմանծիկան աչքերդ շղարշել ա, ամենադիպուկ օրինակը աչքիցդ վրիպեց․ ասում ա հիմա հանքը որ բացենք, հետո Ջերմուկում օլիմպիադա ենք անելու՝ հերն էլ անիծած, թե ձմեռային չի

----------

Varzor (21.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ա․ չեն պատկերացնում ինչա լեգիտեիմ ընտրված իշխանություն, բ․ չեն հասկանում, որ իշխանությունը փաստերով պետքա որոշում կայացնի ոչ էմոցիոնալ դաշտում գ․ որոշումը կարա նաև դեմ լինի մեծամասնության կարծիքին( կարծում եմ ՖԲ-ի ակտիվ մասայից դուրս Ամուլսարը թեմա չի) ու ընդհանուր դժվար ընկալունակություն կա պետական ապարատը ոնց պետքա աշխատի


Այո, չեն պատկերացնում, որովհետև վերջին 27 տարում դրանից չեն ունեցել։ Դրանից առաջ էլ 70 տարի չեն ունեցել։ Էդ պատկերացումը օդից չպիտի գա, այլ լեգիտիմ կառավարությունը պիտի ցույց տա իր առավելությունը ոչ լեգիտիմի հանդեպ՝ տեսնեն, միգուցե շատերը կհասկանան։
Այո, իշխանությունը փաստերով պիտի որոշում կայացնի։ Ու էդ փաստերից մեկն էլ ժողովրդի ձայնն է, էլ չեմ ասում ազգային ու պետական շահը։
Որոշումը կարող է հակասել մեծամասնության կարծիքին, բայց ոչ մեծամասնության շահին՝ դա հակաժողովրդական է, քանզի լեգիտիմ կառավարությունն արտահայտում է հիմնականում մեծամասնության շահերը, փորձելով նաև պաշտպանել փոքրամասնությանը։
Շարքային քաղաքացու լեքսուսին չի, թե պետությունը ոնց պետքա աշխատի, կարևորը՝ աշխատի։ Շարքային քաղաքացին տենչում է իր ցանկությունների և իրեն տրված խոստումների շուտափույթ իրականացում։ Սա է ողջ հոգեբանությունը։
Կարծում եմ չեք հերքի, եթե ասեմ, որ ընտրություն կատարողների մեծ մասը ոչ թե խորը քաղաքացիական ու քաղաքական գիտակցությունով են իրենց ընտրությունը կատարում, այլ զուտ մարդկային հույզերից ու համակրանքից ելնելով։
Ու կարծում եմ, որ էդպես մենակ ՀՀ-ում չի, այլ բոլոր ժողովրդավարական երկրներում։ Եթե էդ ընտրողի էմոցիաները փափված են, կամ չեն համապատասխանում ընտրողի սպասելիքներին, ապա դա կոնկրետ քաղաքական ուժի թերի աշխատանքի արդյունք է՝ աշխատանք, որը պետք է տարվի ընտրողների մոտ դրական էմոցիաներ առաջացնելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Բարի գալուստ, կորած մոլորած  Հիմնական համաձայն եմ նշածս մասի հետ՝ մի քիչ առաջ գրածիս կոնտեքստում...


Բարև :Jpit:  Նախ Ղազինյանը օբյեկտիվ չի կարա լինի որովհետև քննադատելույա ամեն պարագայում, երկրորդը էս կոնտեքստում վեթթինգմ հույզեր, գաղափարախոսություն գումարած ձախողված իշխանությունը ինչ կապ ուներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> Ախպեր ջան, լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանությունը դեռ չի նշանակում անկախ ու կայֆավատ Հայաստան, նշանակում է  հնից մնացած լիքը կեղտոտ պարտավորություններ, պարտքեր, լիքը սոված ու անճար ժողովուրդ, ամբիցիոզ խոստումներ, երկիրը քաքից դուրս հանելու դժվարություններ, ֆեյսբուքյան թամաշա անող մասսա և այլն․․․ Էս ամենի ֆոնի վրա, ոսկու հանքը փակելը իշխանությունների վրա կարող է շատ ավելի թանկ նստել, քան թե ժողովդրին համոզելով, կամ տփելով հանքը շահագործման տալը, համարելով, որ էկոլոգիական աղետի ռիսկը իսկապես փոքր է, ու դիցուք համարենք, որ կակոյ նիբուծ մի քանի միլիարդի համար վարչապետի մազին կպնող չի լինի ։Ճ
> Մեր մոլորակի վրա նաղդ փողն ու ոսկին ավելի պահանջված են, քան նիսյա առողջ սերունդներն ու կանաչ մոլորակը, առանց ոսկի ցեփերի ու մատնիքների բա ո՞նց պիտի ապրենք ու վապշե ո՞նց պիտի տնտեսական հեղափոխություն լինի հանքերը փակելով։ 
> Եթե Նիկոլը, կամ ժողովդրի համար վստահելի ու կոմպետենտ մեկը ավելի պարզ ու հանրամատչելի չկարողացավ անհավատ ժողովդրի մի հատվածին բացատրի, թե տվյալ հանքարդյունաբերությունը ինչ մեխանիզմով է իրականացվելու, ու ինչու է անվտանգ, կամ ինչու են ռիսկերը շատ փոքր, առանց Լիդիանի վիդեներին հղվելու, ապա ինձ թվում է, որ առջևում մեզ սպասվում են լիքը անզույշ քաշքշվող ռոմանտիկ քաղաքացիներ ու մի փոքր էլ հուսախաբություն։
> Առհասարակ, ինձ դուր չի գալիս «ինձ ընտրել եք, ուրեմն ինձ պիտի հավատաք» մոտեցումը, կարծում եմ, բոլոր հարցերում պետք է ժողովդրին թուլամիտների տեղ չդնել ու ամեն ինչ պարզապես բացատրել առանց դեմագոգիայի: Դեմագոգիան հակառակ էֆեկտն ա տալիս, ասենք ոսկու հանքն ու ասֆալտը իրար հետ համեմատելուց մուտիլովչիկության հոտ ա գալիս:


ա․ համոզելը դժվարա քանի որ իրենք էլ դեռ համոզված չեն ամբողջությամբ անվտանգա թե չէ դրա համար լրացուցիչ ՇՄԱԳ փորձաքննություն են անում
բ․ Լեգիտիմ ընտրված իշխանություն ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ ինքը կարա էտ լեգիտիմությունը օգտագործի և հակառեյտինգային քայլ էլ անի , եթե փաստերը ցույց տան որ իրոք շահագործելը բոլոր նորմատիվենրին համապատասխանումա։ Չի կարա երկիրը կառավարվի հին տրամաբանությամբ եթե ցույցա ուրեմն պետքա բոլորի համար բավարարող որոշում լինի։
գ․ Կառավարության պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մակարդակը ինձ էլ չի բավարարում այնուամենայնիվ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասել եմ չէ՞, որ դեմ եմ հանքի շահագործմանը ամեն պարագայում։ Ու խնդիրը թիթեռները չեն։ Հայաստանի զարգացման մոդելը ոչ մի կերպ պիտի հիմնված չլինի հանքարդյունաբերության վրա, անկախ իշխանության լեգիտիմության աստիճանից։ Լեգիտիմ իշխանություն չի նշանակում, որ կարելի ա լեգիտիմորեն Հայաստանի տնտեսական զարգացման հեռանկարը պահել ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանության տեսլալականի շրջանակներում։ ՀՀ տնտեսության մեջ ինչքան գնա էնքան պիտի հանքարդյունաբերությունը նվազի։ Իսկ Ամուլսարը շահագործելով մենք ազդակ ենք ուղարկում հա՛մ մեր հանրությանը հա՛մ ալամ աշխարհին, որ մենք եթիմ ենք եղել ու ցանկանում ենք եթիմ մնալ։ Էն մնացած համեմատությունները, բա թե ԱՄՆ-ում սենց են անում, Լիդիանը խոստացել ա սենց կանի, էսքան ներդրում, էնքան աշխատատեղ, մենք բնապահպանության նոր նշաձող ենք սահմանում ․․․․․ սաաաաղ ֆուֆլո խոսակցություններ են, կլոունադայա։

Բայց, էս ապոկալիպտիկ կանխատեսումների վրա, էլ չեմ ասում էն տրիվիալագույն «ժամանակը ցույց կտա» փիլիսոփայությունը, խնդալս էլ չէ, չիշիկ անելս ա գալիս։ Շատ նորմալ պրոցես ա գնում, ու իտոգում ոչ մի տեսակի կատաստրոֆա էլ չի լինելու։ Առավելագույնը ասենք իմ նմանների մոտ լինելույա որոշակի հիասթափություն, որ մենք այլ բանի ոնց որ ընդունակ չենք, ինչքան ուզում ենք WCIT անենք, մեկա մերը հանք քանդելն ա, ու արագի մեջ մի երկու մանեթ փող կպցնելն ա։

Որ ուզում եք իմանաք, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ էսի շատ էլ դրական պրոցես ա, քանի որ կարող ա վերջապես խելքին մոտ, գրագետ ու սկզբունքային ընդդիմություն ձևավորվի՝ կանաչ հենքի վրա։ Կանաչահենք ընդդիմություն էլի  :LOL:  Թե չէ ընդդիմություն ասածը հիմա, հատկապես արտախորհրդարանականը, խայտառակ որակի ա ու չպիտի Ղազինյան-Մելիքյան-Շարմազանով-Աշոտյան մակարդակի մնա, որ մարդ ամեն տողը կարդալուց սրտխառնոց ունենա։

----------

Progart (22.08.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019), Արշակ (22.08.2019), Գաղթական (22.08.2019), Ներսես_AM (22.08.2019), Ուլուանա (22.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Որ ուզում եք իմանաք, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ էսի շատ էլ դրական պրոցես ա, քանի որ կարող ա վերջապես խելքին մոտ, գրագետ ու սկզբունքային ընդդիմություն ձևավորվի՝ կանաչ հենքի վրա։ Կանաչահենք ընդդիմություն էլի


Վատ չէր լինի: Բայց դրա որևէ նախանշան չկա: Կա նախանշան, որ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» օգտագործելու են մի պուճուրիկ բուռ կանաչներին՝ իրենց նպատակների համար: Սրա մասին շատ մանրամասն առաջիկայում կգրեմ:

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019), Յոհաննես (22.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Վատ չէր լինի: Բայց դրա որևէ նախանշան չկա: Կա նախանշան, որ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» օգտագործելու են մի պուճուրիկ բուռ կանաչներին՝ իրենց նպատակների համար: Սրա մասին շատ մանրամասն առաջիկայում կգրեմ:


Չուկ ջան, էս էն դեպքն ա, որ չնայած փոքրաթիվ՝ քո ասած «մի պուճուր բուռ», բայց երկրի ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան ա շուխուռ անում․ էն նույն պրոգրեսիվ մասսան, որ հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժն էր ու գլուխը։ Կամ ավելի ճիշտ էդ մասսայի մի զգալի տոկոսը։ Դե իսկ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ իհարկե առիթ են ման գալիս բոլոլա սարքելու ու սենց առիթը բաց չէին թողելու կրակի վրա ջուր լցնելու ու ծավալները մեծացնելու։ 
Բայց սա սենց թե նենց մի օր լինելու էր։ Սենց թե նենց մի օր հերթական բոլոլան ոչ թե անիմաստ արհեստական թեմա էր լինելու, որ հենց նույն հեղափոխական պրոգրեսիվ մասսայի օգնությամբ արագ մարվեր, այլ իրական պրոբլեմ ու բնականաբար «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ դրանից փորձելու էին օգտվել։ Միամտություն ա հուսալը, որ սենց օր մի օր չէր գալու։ Էսօր չլինի, վաղն էր լինելու։ ՈՒ դրան իշխանությունները պիտի պատրաստ լինեին։ Գոհ ա պետք լինել, որ հլը էսքան ժամանակ տենց թեմա չէր եղել։ 

Միշտ բերանները ջուր առած նստելը, ինչ ա թե «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» չառիթավորվեն, ուղիղ ճանապարհ ա դեպի դիկտատուրա։ Էն նույն ձևի, ոնց Սերժենք էին ղարաբաղի պատերազմով փորձում բերաններս փակեին․ թե բա մեզ ցնցումներ պետք չեն․ ադրբեջանը դրան ա սպասում, որ հարձակվի։

Հ․ Գ․
Էդ «մի բուռ կանաչներն» էլ էլի ձևակերպում ա, ենթատեքստով, թե բա հա դե մի խումբ ռադիկալ հիստերիկ գրին փիս դեմքեր են էլի, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։ Էն ինչի համար Վահագին էն օրը քննադատում էի, որ տարոն ջան սիրուն չի։

----------

Lion (22.08.2019), Progart (22.08.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019), Տրիբուն (22.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակների» «մի բուռ կանաչներին» օգտագործելու վրով․ էդ նույն ձևի 88–ի շարժման վերաբերյալ էին հաճախ ասում․ թե բա էդ սաղ ամերիգաները հրահրեցին, մեզ հարիֆ–հարիֆ օգտագործեցին սովետը քանդելու համար, մենք զուտ տիկնիկներ էինք։ Ես էլ ասում եմ․ իսկ կարող ա՞ էդ մենք ենք ամերիկացիներին օգտագործել մեր ազգային խնդիրները լուծելու համար‎։ Պերսպեկտիվի հարց ա  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019), Գաղթական (22.08.2019), Տրիբուն (22.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չուկ ջան, էս էն դեպքն ա, որ չնայած փոքրաթիվ՝ քո ասած «մի պուճուր բուռ», բայց երկրի ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան ա շուխուռ անում․ էն նույն պրոգրեսիվ մասսան, որ հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժն էր ու գլուխը։ Կամ ավելի ճիշտ էդ մասսայի մի զգալի տոկոսը։ Դե իսկ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ իհարկե առիթ են ման գալիս բոլոլա սարքելու ու սենց առիթը բաց չէին թողելու կրակի վրա ջուր լցնելու ու ծավալները մեծացնելու։ 
> Բայց սա սենց թե նենց մի օր լինելու էր։ Սենց թե նենց մի օր հերթական բոլոլան ոչ թե անիմաստ արհեստական թեմա էր լինելու, որ հենց նույն հեղափոխական պրոգրեսիվ մասսայի օգնությամբ արագ մարվեր, այլ իրական պրոբլեմ ու բնականաբար «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ դրանից փորձելու էին օգտվել։ Միամտություն ա հուսալը, որ սենց օր մի օր չէր գալու։ Էսօր չլինի, վաղն էր լինելու։ *ՈՒ դրան իշխանությունները պիտի պատրաստ լինեին*։ Գոհ ա պետք լինել, որ հլը էսքան ժամանակ տենց թեմա չէր եղել։ 
> 
> Միշտ բերանները ջուր առած նստելը, ինչ ա թե «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» չառիթավորվեն, ուղիղ ճանապարհ ա դեպի դիկտատուրա։ Էն նույն ձևի, ոնց Սերժենք էին ղարաբաղի պատերազմով փորձում բերաններս փակեին․ թե բա մեզ ցնցումներ պետք չեն․ ադրբեջանը դրան ա սպասում, որ հարձակվի։
> 
> Հ․ Գ․
> Էդ «մի բուռ կանաչներն» էլ էլի ձևակերպում ա, ենթատեքստով, թե բա հա դե մի խումբ ռադիկալ հիստերիկ գրին փիս դեմքեր են էլի, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։ Էն ինչի համար Վահագին էն օրը քննադատում էի, որ տարոն ջան սիրուն չի։


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ա քեզ թվում, որ պատրատ չէր, ու այս հարցով իշխանությանը ընդդիմացողներին «մի բուռ էմոցիոնալ կանաչականներ» որակելը այդ պատրաստվածության մաս չի։ Իմ աչքին լավ էլ պատրաստված ա երևում, բանավեճն էլ լիովին ներկայացվում է որպես «հավասարակշռված ու փաստերի վրա հիմնված որոշման» դեմ էմոցիաների վրա հենված ոչ-կոմպետենտ լաչառականություն։

Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ միամիտ ա հուսալը, որ այսօրվա երկրի ինտելեկտուալ պրոգրեսիվ էլիտան կարող է ինչ-որ հաջողության հասնել ուղնուծուծ պոպուլիստի դեմ, մանավանդ որ եկրի քաղաքական դաշտում առկա են պուպուլիզմին շատ հարմարավետ «մութ ուժեր»։ Բացարձակ catch 22, ու սա պրոգրեսիվ օրակարգի թերևս առաջին մեծ հիասթափությունն է, բայց հաստատ վերջինը չի։ Կոպիտ ասած, Թրամփի դեմ միջոց համաշխարհային ժողովրդավարական քաղաքականությունը դեռ չունի, ու Նիկոլի (ինչպես նաև Թրամփի ու մյուս Թրամփ wannabe-ների) անկումը լինելու է հենց տնտեսական, ինչին ցավոք սրտի գնում ենք՝ դանդաղ, բայց հաստատակամ։

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էն օրը մի տեղ հանդիպեց, թե վանաձորցիք որոշել են միանալ ջերմուկցիների բողոքին, որտև իրենց կողմերն էլ հանք բացելու պլաններ կան:

Էսօր էլ մի ջերմուկցու եմ լսում, լրագրողը հարցնում ա՝ Բաղրամյան 26-ի դիմացի ոստիկանական գործողություններն ինչպե՞ս ազդեցին բողոքի տրամադրության վրա,
ասում ա՝ դե Բաղրամյան 26-ի դիմաց մենք չէինք, բնապահպաններն էին: Էդ հարցն իրենց պիտի տաք:


Հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞ էս 2 դեպքերի տրամաբանությունը...
Քյասար՝ մեզ չկպնեք, ինչ ուզում եք արեք..
Քաղաքացին յանի ձևավորվում ա, բայց ականջները դեռ հում են մնացել:

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ա քեզ թվում, որ պատրատ չէր, ու այս հարցով իշխանությանը ընդդիմացողներին «մի բուռ էմոցիոնալ կանաչականներ» որակելը այդ պատրաստվածության մաս չի։ Իմ աչքին լավ էլ պատրաստված ա երևում, բանավեճն էլ լիովին ներկայացվում է որպես «հավասարակշռված ու փաստերի վրա հիմնված որոշման» դեմ էմոցիաների վրա հենված ոչ-կոմպետենտ լաչառականություն։
> 
> Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ միամիտ ա հուսալը, որ այսօրվա երկրի ինտելեկտուալ պրոգրեսիվ էլիտան կարող է ինչ-որ հաջողության հասնել ուղնուծուծ պոպուլիստի դեմ, մանավանդ որ եկրի քաղաքական դաշտում առկա են պուպուլիզմին շատ հարմարավետ «մութ ուժեր»։ Բացարձակ catch 22, ու սա պրոգրեսիվ օրակարգի թերևս առաջին մեծ հիասթափությունն է, բայց հաստատ վերջինը չի։ Կոպիտ ասած, Թրամփի դեմ միջոց համաշխարհային ժողովրդավարական քաղաքականությունը դեռ չունի, ու Նիկոլի (ինչպես նաև Թրամփի ու մյուս Թրամփ wannabe-ների) անկումը լինելու է հենց տնտեսական, ինչին ցավոք սրտի գնում ենք՝ դանդաղ, բայց հաստատակամ։


Դե ես չասեցի, թե պատրաստ չէր․ իմ պատասխանը Չուկի կողմից գնահատականին ու «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակների» առիթավորվելուց վախենալու մտքին էր ուղղված։ 
Իսկ Նիկոլենց պատրաստ լինել–չլինելու ու ինչ ձևով պատրաստ լինելու մասին առայժմ միանշանակ գնահատական չունեմ․ դեռ հետևում եմ իրադարձությունների զարգացմանը։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի պոպուլիզմին․ իհարկե Նիկոլը խորամանկ ա ու թույն պոպուլիստական ու մանիպուլացիոն հմտություններ ունի, ես կասեի Թրամպին ծալած ունի էդ առումով։ Թրամփի դեմագոգիան շատ ավելի պրիմիտիվ ա։ Բայց կարծում եմ մինչև հիմա Նիկոլն իր էդ հմտություններն օգտագործում էր իր դեմ ուղղված դեմագոգիան ու մանիպուլացիաները չեզոքացնելու ու երկրի առաջ կանգնած իրական խնդիրները լուծելու համար։ Իր պոպուլիստական խոսքն ու արարքները ըստ էության չէին հակասում իր բռնած գործին ու էդքանով ես օկ էի դրանց հետ։ Հատկապես, որ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց կարելի էր ոչ պոպուլիստ լինելով անգրագետ ժողովրդի պայմաններում նախորդ ռեժիմի էս ամբողջ մեդիա մանիպուլացիաների տակից դուրս գալ։  Բայց պարզ ա, որ մի օր կարա Նիկոլի դիրքորոշումը կամ որոշումը իմ ուզածի հետ չհամընկնի ու էդ ժամանակ ես օկ չեմ լինելու իր պոպուլիզմին  :Jpit: 

Իսկ կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի հարցում դեռ ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ պարզ չի․ կապրենք կերևա։

Հ․ Գ․
catch 22–ը չեմ կարդացել–նայել, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ նկատի ունես։

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե ես չասեցի, թե պատրաստ չէր․ իմ պատասխանը Չուկի կողմից գնահատականին ու «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակների» առիթավորվելուց վախենալու մտքին էր ուղղված։ 
> Իսկ Նիկոլենց պատրաստ լինել–չլինելու ու ինչ ձևով պատրաստ լինելու մասին առայժմ միանշանակ գնահատական չունեմ․ դեռ հետևում եմ իրադարձությունների զարգացմանը։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Նիկոլի պոպուլիզմին․ իհարկե Նիկոլը խորամանկ ա ու թույն պոպուլիստական ու մանիպուլացիոն հմտություններ ունի, ես կասեի Թրամպին ծալած ունի էդ առումով։ Թրամփի դեմագոգիան շատ ավելի պրիմիտիվ ա։ Բայց կարծում եմ մինչև հիմա Նիկոլն իր էդ հմտություններն օգտագործում էր իր դեմ ուղղված դեմագոգիան ու մանիպուլացիաները չեզոքացնելու ու երկրի առաջ կանգնած իրական խնդիրները լուծելու համար։ Իր պոպուլիստական խոսքն ու արարքները ըստ էության չէին հակասում իր բռնած գործին ու էդքանով ես օկ էի դրանց հետ։ Հատկապես, որ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց կարելի էր ոչ պոպուլիստ լինելով անգրագետ ժողովրդի պայմաններում նախորդ ռեժիմի էս ամբողջ մեդիա մանիպուլացիաների տակից դուրս գալ։  Բայց պարզ ա, որ մի օր կարա Նիկոլի դիրքորոշումը կամ որոշումը իմ ուզածի հետ չհամընկնի ու էդ ժամանակ ես օկ չեմ լինելու իր պոպուլիզմին 
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի հարցում դեռ ամեն ինչ էնքան էլ պարզ չի․ կապրենք կերևա։
> 
> Հ․ Գ․
> catch 22–ը չեմ կարդացել–նայել, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ նկատի ունես։


Դե թե տենց ենք մտածում, արժի արձանագրել, որ անգրագետ ժողովրդին արժանի անգրագետ ու մանիպուլյացնող իշխանություն է երկրում գործում (ինչը ի դեպ Թրամփին էլ է վերաբերում)։

catch 22 = damned if you do, damned if you don't՝ աներանելի իրավիճակ, որից ելքերը ինքնահակասական են․ ինտելեկտուալ առաջադիմական մասսան խոսի՝ մեղավոր ա (ստանալու ա պոպուլիստական հակագրոհ, որի հաշվին հետադիմական տրամադրությունները էլ ավելի են խորանալու), չխոսի՝ մեղավոր ա (թողնում ա պոպուլիստական օրակարգը երկրում նորմալիզացվի), ռուսերեն կասեին՝ меж двух огней, կամ между жопой и одним местом։

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> կամ между жопой и одним местом։


Prostate?

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե թե տենց ենք մտածում, արժի արձանագրել, որ անգրագետ ժողովրդին արժանի անգրագետ ու մանիպուլյացնող իշխանություն է երկրում գործում (ինչը ի դեպ Թրամփին էլ է վերաբերում)։


Ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը չէր կարա մաքրամաքուր ու մտքի տիտան ղեկավար ունենար։ Եթե տենց մարդ լիներ էլ, հետամնաց ու անգրագետ ժողովուրդը չէր թողի էդ մարդը հասներ երկրի ղեկավար լինելուն։ Մտածում եմ մեր էսօրվա կառավարությունը դեռ մի բան էլ շատ ավելի ինտելեկտուալ ու մաքուր ա, քան մեր ժողովրդի միջին մակարդակն ա։ Նիկոլը իր ապրելակերպով, թեկուզ պոպուլիստական խոսքով ու գործով միջին ստատիստիկ հային ամեն օր կրթում ա, ու Էդ առումով կարծում եմ պրոգրես ենք ապրում ու դրա համար ուրախ եմ։ Բայց դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք մինչև մեր երազած երկիրն ու երկրի ղեկավարը կունենանք։ 
Որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի ինչ նկատի ունեմ, մի շատ մանր ու առօրեական օրինակ բերեմ․ Ասենք Նիկոլը շաբաթօրյակին կռանում գետնից բիչոկ ա հավաքում, կամ հեծանիվով գործի ա գնում։ ՈՒ ժողովուրդը ցնծում ա։ Կասեք պոպուլիստական քայլեր ա անում, կասեմ, հա, հավանաբար, բայց էդ իրա պոպուլիզմը ժողովրդի մեջ մի վագոն կարծրատիպեր ա կոտրում շեֆի կամ թեկուզ շարքային նորմալ մարդու վարվերակերպի մասին, կրթում ա։ Թող Սերժենք էլ տենց պոպուլիզմ անեին։ Չէին անում ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ պոպուլիստ չէին, այլ որովհետև շատ ավելի դեգրադացված ու բռի էին‎։ Հասկանու՞մ եք, որպեսզի գետնից բիչոկ վերցնելով ժողովրդի աչքը մտնելը մտքովդ նույնիսկ անցնի, կուլտուրայի որոշակի աստիճան պիտի ունենաս, որը նախորդները չունեին։ ՈՒ տենց լիքը ուրիշ մանր ու մեծ հարցերով։ 
ՈՒ ամեն դեպքում, ես չեմ կարծում, թե Նիկոլը մենակ դատարկ պոպուլիզմով ա ժողովրդին կերակրում։ Գործ են անում, լիքը բան դզում են ու լիքը դրական փոփոխություններ են եղել տարբեր ոլորտներում։ Ինչքան էլ որ ես հիմա խիստ դժգոհ կլինեմ, եթե Ամուլսարի հանքը շահագործվի ու իմ կարացած ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ չբացվի։ 
Ժամանակի ընթաղքում ժողովուրդը առողջացող մթնոլորտում կզարգանա ու պահանջներն էլ կզարգանան ու մի օր Նիկոլը էլ չի բավարարի, ավելի լավ տարբերակ կունենանք ու ավելի լավին կընտրենք։

----------

erexa (22.08.2019), Life (23.08.2019), Thom (22.08.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019), Գաղթական (22.08.2019), Տրիբուն (23.08.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էս էն դեպքն ա, որ չնայած փոքրաթիվ՝ քո ասած «մի պուճուր բուռ», բայց երկրի ինտելեկտուալ էլիտան ա շուխուռ անում․ էն նույն պրոգրեսիվ մասսան, որ հեղափոխության շարժիչ ուժն էր ու գլուխը։ Կամ ավելի ճիշտ էդ մասսայի մի զգալի տոկոսը։ Դե իսկ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ իհարկե առիթ են ման գալիս բոլոլա սարքելու ու սենց առիթը բաց չէին թողելու կրակի վրա ջուր լցնելու ու ծավալները մեծացնելու։ 
> Բայց սա սենց թե նենց մի օր լինելու էր։ Սենց թե նենց մի օր հերթական բոլոլան ոչ թե անիմաստ արհեստական թեմա էր լինելու, որ հենց նույն հեղափոխական պրոգրեսիվ մասսայի օգնությամբ արագ մարվեր, այլ իրական պրոբլեմ ու բնականաբար «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակներն» էլ դրանից փորձելու էին օգտվել։ Միամտություն ա հուսալը, որ սենց օր մի օր չէր գալու։ Էսօր չլինի, վաղն էր լինելու։ ՈՒ դրան իշխանությունները պիտի պատրաստ լինեին։ Գոհ ա պետք լինել, որ հլը էսքան ժամանակ տենց թեմա չէր եղել։ 
> 
> Միշտ բերանները ջուր առած նստելը, ինչ ա թե «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» չառիթավորվեն, ուղիղ ճանապարհ ա դեպի դիկտատուրա։ Էն նույն ձևի, ոնց Սերժենք էին ղարաբաղի պատերազմով փորձում բերաններս փակեին․ թե բա մեզ ցնցումներ պետք չեն․ ադրբեջանը դրան ա սպասում, որ հարձակվի։
> 
> Հ․ Գ․
> Էդ «մի բուռ կանաչներն» էլ էլի ձևակերպում ա, ենթատեքստով, թե բա հա դե մի խումբ ռադիկալ հիստերիկ գրին փիս դեմքեր են էլի, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։ Էն ինչի համար Վահագին էն օրը քննադատում էի, որ տարոն ջան սիրուն չի։


Արշ ջան, ինչպես ասել եմ, սրա մասին շատ մանրամասն առաջիկայու կգրեմ:

Հիմա միայն արձանագրեմ, որ ոչ, շարժիչ ուժի զգալի տոկոսը չի, այլ փոքր տոկոսը: 

Ու կոնկրետ էդ մասի բողոքի համար միայն ուրախ եմ, բայց ցավոք ինքը ռեսուրս չունի գրագետ ու սկզբունքային ընդդիմություն ձևավորելու, որտև ունեն միավորող միայն մի կետ, էն էլ ժամանակի էս պահին ու փոքրաթիվ են:

Ու ոչ, իմ մոտեցումն էն չի, որ բերաններս ջուր առած նստենք: Ու ոչ, ոչ դու, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մեկը չի կարող ինձ կամ շարժման կորիզի զգալի մասին, որոնք ունեն ձեզնից տարբերվող դիրքորոշում, անվանեն բերանները ջուր առած նստած ))

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը չէր կարա մաքրամաքուր ու մտքի տիտան ղեկավար ունենար։ Եթե տենց մարդ լիներ էլ, հետամնաց ու անգրագետ ժողովուրդը չէր թողի էդ մարդը հասներ երկրի ղեկավար լինելուն։ Մտածում եմ մեր էսօրվա կառավարությունը դեռ մի բան էլ շատ ավելի ինտելեկտուալ ու մաքուր ա, քան մեր ժողովրդի միջին մակարդակն ա։ Նիկոլը իր ապրելակերպով, թեկուզ պոպուլիստական խոսքով ու գործով միջին ստատիստիկ հային ամեն օր կրթում ա, ու Էդ առումով կարծում եմ պրոգրես ենք ապրում ու դրա համար ուրախ եմ։ Բայց դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք մինչև մեր երազած երկիրն ու երկրի ղեկավարը կունենանք։ 
> Որպեսզի հասկանալի լինի ինչ նկատի ունեմ, մի շատ մանր ու առօրեական օրինակ բերեմ․ Ասենք Նիկոլը շաբաթօրյակին կռանում գետնից բիչոկ ա հավաքում, կամ հեծանիվով գործի ա գնում։ ՈՒ ժողովուրդը ցնծում ա։ Կասեք պոպուլիստական քայլեր ա անում, կասեմ, հա, հավանաբար, բայց էդ իրա պոպուլիզմը ժողովրդի մեջ մի վագոն կարծրատիպեր ա կոտրում շեֆի կամ թեկուզ շարքային նորմալ մարդու վարվերակերպի մասին, կրթում ա։ Թող Սերժենք էլ տենց պոպուլիզմ անեին։ Չէին անում ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ պոպուլիստ չէին, այլ որովհետև շատ ավելի դեգրադացված ու բռի էին‎։ Հասկանու՞մ եք, որպեսզի գետնից բիչոկ վերցնելով ժողովրդի աչքը մտնելը մտքովդ նույնիսկ անցնի, կուլտուրայի որոշակի աստիճան պիտի ունենաս, որը նախորդները չունեին։ ՈՒ տենց լիքը ուրիշ մանր ու մեծ հարցերով։ 
> ՈՒ ամեն դեպքում, ես չեմ կարծում, թե Նիկոլը մենակ դատարկ պոպուլիզմով ա ժողովրդին կերակրում։ Գործ են անում, լիքը բան դզում են ու լիքը դրական փոփոխություններ են եղել տարբեր ոլորտներում։ Ինչքան էլ որ ես հիմա խիստ դժգոհ կլինեմ, եթե Ամուլսարի հանքը շահագործվի ու իմ կարացած ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ չբացվի։ 
> Ժամանակի ընթաղքում ժողովուրդը առողջացող մթնոլորտում կզարգանա ու պահանջներն էլ կզարգանան ու մի օր Նիկոլը էլ չի բավարարի, ավելի լավ տարբերակ կունենանք ու ավելի լավին կընտրենք։


Ես էլ են կարծիքին եմ, որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդ չկա (ու այդպես կարծելը առնվազն էլիտիստություն ա), այլ կա երկարատև վախերի ու բազմատեսակ ցավ-աղ(վ)անդների ազդեցության տակ ընդհանուր մոլորվածության մեջ գտնվող անգլուխ հոտ, ում պետք է առաջնորդել ոչ միայն/այնքան բիչոկ հավաքելու, այլ որ ինքն իր տեղը կարողանա իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների վրա ինքնուրույն կարծիք կայացնելու հմտությունն իր մեջ արթնացնի, ինչի հետևանքով բիչոկներն էլ կպակասեն, մնացած այլ անմշակույթ բաներն էլ։ Իսկ պոպուլիստը ուղղակի չի կարող տենց բան անել, քանի որ նաև օգտագործում ա այդ իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների խառնաշփոթը, որպեսզի ժողովրդին իր կողմը մոլորեցնի՝ արդյունքում էլ ձևանալով ժողովորդի կամակատար։

Գործ անելու մոմենտով, համաձայն եմ՝ հների հետ համեմատական սանդղակով։ Բացարձակ սանդղակով՝ գործի հետ մեկտեղ առկա է լիքը բաց թողնված հնարավորություններ, ներուժի պակաս, կոմպետենտության ահռելի բացակ, տեղերով էլ՝ անոռուգլխություն։ Բայց դե այլընտրանքի բացակայության ու տականք կամ էլ ավելի անոռուգլուխ ընդդիմության պարագայում մնում ա սպասել, թե ինչ կլինի՝ ձեռի հետ փորձելով կառուցողական քննադատություններով քչից-շատից ուղղորդել ներկայիս իշխանությունը, հետն էլ դատարկաբանական սռաչը քոքից կտրելով, որ առողջ քննադատությունը պետք եղած ժամանակ լսելի լինի։

Իսկ թե ժողովուրդը «զարգանալու» լիներ, զարգացած երկրներում Թրամփեր չէին լինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակների» «մի բուռ կանաչներին» օգտագործելու վրով․ էդ նույն ձևի 88–ի շարժման վերաբերյալ էին հաճախ ասում․ թե բա էդ սաղ ամերիգաները հրահրեցին, մեզ հարիֆ–հարիֆ օգտագործեցին սովետը քանդելու համար, մենք զուտ տիկնիկներ էինք։ Ես էլ ասում եմ․ իսկ կարող ա՞ էդ մենք ենք ամերիկացիներին օգտագործել մեր ազգային խնդիրները լուծելու համար‎։ Պերսպեկտիվի հարց ա


Արշ ջան, լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությունից ես գալիս:

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ սա ու 88-ը համեմատելի չեն: Համեմատելի լինելու դեպքում կարելի կլիներ ուրախանալ, որ ձևավորվում ա Տրիբունի ասած ուժեղ ու սկզբունքային ընդդիմությունը:

Ցավոք էսօր դրա հեռանկարը չի երևում: Քաղաքական դաշտում խաղացողները, մեծ ցավով եմ ասում, մնում են իշխանությունն ու նախկին իշխանությունը: Ու սենց ինքնաբուխ բողոքներն էլ, որոնց այո, մասնակցում են ինտելեկտուալ ու սկզբունքային մարդիկ, չի լինում բերել էն ռելսերը վրա, որ դառնա ինքն իրանով ուժ ու կոմպետենտ ուժ: Եթե քիչ մի զգացմունքային ու պաթոսային ասեմ, մենք դեռ մի վերջին ճակատամարտ ունենք նախկինների դեմ, որ հաջորդիվ սենց ուժերը կարողանան ինքնադրսևորվել: Որտև էս պահին բազմաթիվ մանիպուլյատիվ հնարքներով, փողի ու մեդիայի օգտագործմամբ, կարողանում են այլ կերպ օգտագործել: Սա ինչ-որ սարսափելի բան չի, ուղղակի իրողություն է, որի հետ պետք ա հաշվի նստել:

Իսկ Ամուլսարի մասով... Էխ, Արշ ջան: Գոնե դու պետք ա տեսած լինեիր, որ ես էդ հարցով բերանը ջուր առած նստածը չեմ, քանի տեղ եմ բարձրաձայնել խնդիրը, մտահոգությունները հրապարակային ֆիքսել, պաշտոնյաների ու պատգամավորների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել դրա վրա, հրապարակ գցել հանրաքվեի մասին դեռևս հում իդեան (պիտի որ նկատած լինես, որ մինչ իմ էդ մասին հրապարակային խոսելը որևէ հրապարակային խոսք էդ մասին չի եղել՝ էդ թվում քո կողմից): Մի տեսակ նեղացա նախորդ գրառմանդ «բերանները ջուր առած նստելու» մասին թեզից )))

----------

Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ են կարծիքին եմ, որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդ չկա (ու այդպես կարծելը առնվազն էլիտիստություն ա), այլ կա երկարատև վախերի ու բազմատեսակ ցավ-աղ(վ)անդների ազդեցության տակ ընդհանուր մոլորվածության մեջ գտնվող անգլուխ հոտ, ում պետք է առաջնորդել ոչ միայն/այնքան բիչոկ հավաքելու, այլ որ ինքն իր տեղը կարողանա իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների վրա ինքնուրույն կարծիք կայացնելու հմտությունն իր մեջ արթնացնի, ինչի հետևանքով բիչոկներն էլ կպակասեն, մնացած այլ անմշակույթ բաներն էլ։ Իսկ պոպուլիստը ուղղակի չի կարող տենց բան անել, քանի որ նաև օգտագործում ա այդ իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների խառնաշփոթը, որպեսզի ժողովրդին իր կողմը մոլորեցնի՝ արդյունքում էլ ձևանալով ժողովորդի կամակատար։
> 
> Գործ անելու մոմենտով, համաձայն եմ՝ հների հետ համեմատական սանդղակով։ Բացարձակ սանդղակով՝ գործի հետ մեկտեղ առկա է լիքը բաց թողնված հնարավորություններ, ներուժի պակաս, կոմպետենտության ահռելի բացակ, տեղերով էլ՝ անոռուգլխություն։ Բայց դե այլընտրանքի բացակայության ու տականք կամ էլ ավելի անոռուգլուխ ընդդիմության պարագայում մնում ա սպասել, թե ինչ կլինի՝ ձեռի հետ փորձելով կառուցողական քննադատություններով քչից-շատից ուղղորդել ներկայիս իշխանությունը, հետն էլ դատարկաբանական սռաչը քոքից կտրելով, որ առողջ քննադատությունը պետք եղած ժամանակ լսելի լինի։
> 
> Իսկ թե ժողովուրդը «զարգանալու» լիներ, զարգացած երկրներում Թրամփեր չէին լինի։


Թրամփից շատ խաբար չես, լավ, Fake News քիչ նայեք :Ճ

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես էլ են կարծիքին եմ, որ անգրագետ ժողովուրդ չկա (ու այդպես կարծելը առնվազն էլիտիստություն ա), այլ կա երկարատև վախերի ու բազմատեսակ ցավ-աղ(վ)անդների ազդեցության տակ ընդհանուր մոլորվածության մեջ գտնվող անգլուխ հոտ, ում պետք է առաջնորդել ոչ միայն/այնքան բիչոկ հավաքելու, այլ որ ինքն իր տեղը կարողանա իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների վրա ինքնուրույն կարծիք կայացնելու հմտությունն իր մեջ արթնացնի, ինչի հետևանքով բիչոկներն էլ կպակասեն, մնացած այլ անմշակույթ բաներն էլ։ Իսկ պոպուլիստը ուղղակի չի կարող տենց բան անել, քանի որ նաև օգտագործում ա այդ իրարամերժ տեղեկությունների խառնաշփոթը, որպեսզի ժողովրդին իր կողմը մոլորեցնի՝ արդյունքում էլ ձևանալով ժողովորդի կամակատար։


Համենայն դեպս ասեմ․ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը որպես պիտակավորում չեմ օգտագործել, այլ որպես էս պահի իրավիճակի գնահատական, առանց որևէ մեղադրական կամ առհամարական նոտայի։ Եթե պետությունը չունի նորմալ կրթական համակարգ, տնտեսությունը տրաքած ա, մարդիկ ֆինանսապես ծանր վիճակում են գտնվում և այլն և այլն, ժողովուրդն էլ անգրագետ՝ անկիրթ ա մնում ու հետադիմական բարքեր են ծաղկում։ Մի խոսքով, նկատի եմ ունեցել նույն բանը ինչ դու ինքդ նկարագրեցիր։  Թե չէ ես կարծում եմ ցանկացած ժողովուրդ, այդ թվում հայ ժողովուրդը, պոտենցյալ ունի որպես ամբողջություն լավագույն մարդկային որակների հասնելու։ 
Պոպուլիզմի մասով․ որպես օրինակ հիշենք ՀՀԿ–ական ԱԺ–ի առաջ Նիկոլենց կառավարության ծրագիրի հաստատման իրավիճակը․
Նիկոլենց գրած ծրագիրը ընդհանուր առմամբ կոնկրետությունից զուրկ լոլո էր ու հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո ժամանակի ու ռեսուրսների սուղ պայմաններում օբյեկտիվորեն չէին էլ կարող նենց մի բովանդակալից ծրագիր գրեին։ Ասել Չուկի «մի պուճուրիկ բուռ մարդով» հազիվ մի կերպ հաջողացրել էին հեղափոխություն կազմակերպել ու  պարզ ա ոչ էդքան մասնագետ, ոչ փորձ ունեին թույն ծրագիր գրելու։ էլ չասած որ կառավարումը ստանձնելուց հետո դեռ որոշ ժամանակ կքաշի մինչև իրավիճակին խորությամբ ծանոթանաս՝ էն ամենը ինչ դրսից չի երևում  ու արդյունքում կարող ա պարզվի, որ լրիվ ուրիշ ծրագիր ա պետք իրագործել։ Հիմա պիտի կամ քամակներից հանած ինչ–որ թվերով ինչ–որ «խելոք» ծրագիր գրեին ու ձև բռնեին, թե բան են ջոկում, բայց հետո էդ իրանց գրած թվերի համար իրանցից պատասխան էին ուզելու ընդիմադիրները, կամ պիտի սենց պոպուլիստական անորոշ ձևակերպումներով լոլո ծրագիր գրեին, ինչն էլ արեցին։ 
ՈՒ ՀՀԿ–ն էս առիթը իհարկե չէր կարա չօգտագծեր ու հերթով հելան մունաթ եկան թե բա ստեղ ծրագիր չկա, ոչ մի թիվ չեք գրել, որ հետո պատասխան տալու բան չլինի, բա չգիտեիք գոնե մեզնից հարցնեիք, մեր փորձը բան, և այլն։ Իրանք էլ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ էդ իրավիճակում ոչ մի խելոք թիվ հնարավոր չէր գրել։ Բայց դե իրանց նպատակը իհարկե դեմագոգիան էր ու ժողովրդի աչքում Նիկոլենց սևացնելը։ 
Հիմա եթե Նիկոլենք կանգնեին անկեղծ ասեին, թե բա թիվ չենք գրել, որտև կոնկրետ թվերով ծրագիր չունենք, էս իրավիճակում ձև չունեինք ձեր ուզած ծրագիրը գրելու՝ էդքան մասնագետ չունենք, խորը վերլուծություններ չենք արել, որ լուրջ ծրագիր գրեինք, ապա ի՞նչ էր լինելու։ ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիան էֆեկտ էր ունենալու, անգրագետ ժողովրդի մի զգալի մաս կուտը ուտելու էր ու հիասթափվեր, էդ իրանց ասածը մատի փաթաթան դառնար։ Մի օրում Նիկոլը չէր կարա սաղ ժողովրդին նենց կրթեր, որ թացը չորից տարբերեին։ Իսկ Նիկոլին ու մեզ բոլորիս պետք էր հեղափոխությունը հաջողել։ Դրա համար Նիկոլը պոպուլիստական ելույթ ունեցավ ու ճպցրեց ՀՀԿ–ի երեսին, թե բա «մերսի լավ ա, ձեր կաշառակերության փորձը ձեզ լինի․ ու դուք քյոռ եք, չեք տեսնում․ էն ա լիքը թիվ կա մեր ծրագրում՝ զրո կաշառակերություն, զրո էս, զրո էն»։ ՈՒ ժողովուրդը հրճվեց, թե ինչ թույն Նիկոլը չախեց ՀՀԿ–ին։ 
Ինչ որ ասում էր սուտ չէր, բայց հա, պոպուլիստական ելույթ էր։ Բայց ուղղված էր չեզոքացնելու իր դեմ ուղղված ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիան։  Քաղաքականությունը հնարավորի արվեստ ա։ Եթե սենց լիքը դեպքերում պոպուլիստական քայլեր չաներ, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հեղափոխությունը ձախողվեր ու արդյունքում բոլորիս համար վատ լիներ։ Որովհետև երբ ժողովուրդի մեծ մասը քննադատական հմտությունների բարձր մակարդակ չունի ու հեշտ մանիպուլացվում ա, առանց իր կոնտր–պոպուլիզմի տակից դուրս չէր կարա գար։ Ոչ էլ կարար մի օրում ժողովրդին երկրի կառավարման մասին գիտելիքներ տար ու քննադատական–վերլուծական հմտությունները թռիչքային բարձրացներ։ 

Բայց ես անկալում եմ որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը իրանց պաշտոնավարման ընթացքում կրթության մակարդակը լավացնի ու ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդկանց վերլուծական հմտությունների, մեդիա գրագիտության զարգացման ուղղությամբ աշխատանք տանի, որ մարդիկ հեշտ չմանիպուլացվեն ու անընդհատ պոպուլիզմով կերակրելու կարիք չլինի։ ՈՒ դրանով ինքը կտարբերվի հհկ–բհկ–դաշնակցական ոճի պոպուլիստ դեմագոգներից, որովհետև դրանց պոպուլիզմի նպատակը ժողովրդին խաբել թալանելն ա։ 
Իսկ Նիկոլի խնդիրը առնվազն մինչև հիմա, ՀՀԿ–ական մանիպուլացիաների արդյունքում արվող գործը ժողովրդի կողմից չգնահատելն ու ՀՀԿ–ի կուտը ուտելը կանխելն էր ու հեղափոխությունը հաջողելը։ ՈՒ եթե էս հարցում կարճաժամկետ արդյունքի համար պոպուլիզմի էր պետք, երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով պետք ա մարդկանց կրթել ու վերլուծական ունակություններ զարգացնել։ Որի դեպքում որևէ մեկի պոպուլիզմը էլ չի անցնի։




> Գործ անելու մոմենտով, համաձայն եմ՝ հների հետ համեմատական սանդղակով։ Բացարձակ սանդղակով՝ գործի հետ մեկտեղ առկա է լիքը բաց թողնված հնարավորություններ, ներուժի պակաս, կոմպետենտության ահռելի բացակ, տեղերով էլ՝ անոռուգլխություն։ Բայց դե այլընտրանքի բացակայության ու տականք կամ էլ ավելի անոռուգլուխ ընդդիմության պարագայում մնում ա սպասել, թե ինչ կլինի՝ ձեռի հետ փորձելով կառուցողական քննադատություններով քչից-շատից ուղղորդել ներկայիս իշխանությունը, հետն էլ դատարկաբանական սռաչը քոքից կտրելով, որ առողջ քննադատությունը պետք եղած ժամանակ լսելի լինի։


Էս մասին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց չէր էլ կարող էս իրավիճակում բացարձակ սանտղակով տենց չլիներ։ Ժողովուրդը հո նույն, տարիներով գաղջի մեջ ապրած, ոտից գլուխ կոռուպցիայի մեջ թաթախված, կրթության ու գիտության տխուր վիճակով, խառախուռա բարքերով ժողովուրդն ա, ո՞րտեղից պիտի ծնեին էդքան պրոֆեսիոնալներ պետական համակարգի բոլոր շերտերում, որ ամեն ինչ շատ էֆեկտիվ իրանց հունի մեջ էին դնելու։ ՈՒ Նիկոլենք էլ, ինչքան էլ բարի նպատակներով, նույն էս ժողովրդի մասնիկն են, իրանց միջինում չէին կարա թռիչքային տարբերվեին ժողովրդի էս պահի վիճակից։ 
Բայց մեր էսօրվա կոնտեքստը ու բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով, կարծում եմ հեղափոխությունից հետո ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ուղղությամբ ենք գնում ու երկիրը քիչ–քիչ ոտի ա կանգնում տասնամյակների գաղջից։ 




> Իսկ թե ժողովուրդը «զարգանալու» լիներ, զարգացած երկրներում Թրամփեր չէին լինի։


Իսկ գուցե զարգացածության տարբե՞ր ասպեկտներ կան։ Ասենք ամերիկյան կապիտալիստական տնտեսական զարգացումը գուցե միշտ չի համընկնում մարդկանց վերլուծական ունակությունների զարգացնելու հետ։ Consumerism-ը որ կապիտալիզմի շարժիչ ուժն ա, «ուղեղը անջատած» առնել ա ենթադրում, չէ՞։

----------

Chuk (23.08.2019), Varzor (23.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությունից ես գալիս:
> 
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ սա ու 88-ը համեմատելի չեն: Համեմատելի լինելու դեպքում կարելի կլիներ ուրախանալ, որ ձևավորվում ա Տրիբունի ասած ուժեղ ու սկզբունքային ընդդիմությունը:
> 
> Ցավոք էսօր դրա հեռանկարը չի երևում: Քաղաքական դաշտում խաղացողները, մեծ ցավով եմ ասում, մնում են իշխանությունն ու նախկին իշխանությունը: Ու սենց ինքնաբուխ բողոքներն էլ, որոնց այո, մասնակցում են ինտելեկտուալ ու սկզբունքային մարդիկ, չի լինում բերել էն ռելսերը վրա, որ դառնա ինքն իրանով ուժ ու կոմպետենտ ուժ: Եթե քիչ մի զգացմունքային ու պաթոսային ասեմ, մենք դեռ մի վերջին ճակատամարտ ունենք նախկինների դեմ, որ հաջորդիվ սենց ուժերը կարողանան ինքնադրսևորվել: Որտև էս պահին բազմաթիվ մանիպուլյատիվ հնարքներով, փողի ու մեդիայի օգտագործմամբ, կարողանում են այլ կերպ օգտագործել: Սա ինչ-որ սարսափելի բան չի, ուղղակի իրողություն է, որի հետ պետք ա հաշվի նստել:


Ասածս ոչ թե կայուն համախմբված ընդիմություն ձևավորելու, այլ տվյալ իրավիճակում թեկուզ եղած խառը շահագրգիր ուժերին օգտագործելով կոնկրետ խնդիր լուծելու մասին էր։




> Իսկ Ամուլսարի մասով... Էխ, Արշ ջան: Գոնե դու պետք ա տեսած լինեիր, որ ես էդ հարցով բերանը ջուր առած նստածը չեմ, քանի տեղ եմ բարձրաձայնել խնդիրը, մտահոգությունները հրապարակային ֆիքսել, պաշտոնյաների ու պատգամավորների ուշադրությունը հրավիրել դրա վրա, հրապարակ գցել հանրաքվեի մասին դեռևս հում իդեան (պիտի որ նկատած լինես, որ մինչ իմ էդ մասին հրապարակային խոսելը որևէ հրապարակային խոսք էդ մասին չի եղել՝ էդ թվում քո կողմից): Մի տեսակ նեղացա նախորդ գրառմանդ «բերանները ջուր առած նստելու» մասին թեզից )))


Դու ընդհանրապես բերանդ ջուր առած նստածը չես, բայց քո «Կա նախանշան, որ «մեզ հայտնի շրջանակները» օգտագործելու են մի պուճուրիկ բուռ կանաչներին՝ իրենց նպատակների համար» ասածը էդ երանգն ուներ, ես էլ առիթն օգտագործեցի ընդհանրապես նմանատիպ մտքերին հակադարձելու  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Համենայն դեպս ասեմ․ անգրագետ ժողովուրդը որպես պիտակավորում չեմ օգտագործել, այլ որպես էս պահի իրավիճակի գնահատական, առանց որևէ մեղադրական կամ առհամարական նոտայի։ Եթե պետությունը չունի նորմալ կրթական համակարգ, տնտեսությունը տրաքած ա, մարդիկ ֆինանսապես ծանր վիճակում են գտնվում և այլն և այլն, ժողովուրդն էլ անգրագետ՝ անկիրթ ա մնում ու հետադիմական բարքեր են ծաղկում։ Մի խոսքով, նկատի եմ ունեցել նույն բանը ինչ դու ինքդ նկարագրեցիր։  Թե չէ ես կարծում եմ ցանկացած ժողովուրդ, այդ թվում հայ ժողովուրդը, պոտենցյալ ունի որպես ամբողջություն լավագույն մարդկային որակների հասնելու։


Արշակ ջան, գիտեմ որ որպես պիտակավորում կամ վարկաբեկություն չես օգտագործել, բայց իմ ու քո ասածների միջև ամեն դեպքում տարբերություն կա․ անկիրթն ու քնածը նույնը չեն։ Ըստ իս, կրթություն պետք չի ունենալ, որ մածունի գույնը սևից տարբերել իմանաս, պետք է միայն եղած կրթական ու կենսական փորձի վրա ձևավորված աշխարհահայացքդ իմանաս զանազան ոլորտներ տեղափոխել (ժողովրդի ասած՝ քթի ծակ ունենաս)։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ունի կրթություն և/կամ կենսափորձ։ Ավելի տեխնիկական մակարդակում կարծում եմ մեր ասածների տարբերությունը գիտելք vs մտքի սովորությունն է (knowledge vs. habit of mind)․ առաջինը պահանջում է կրթություն, երկրորդը՝ որոշակի հմտության ձևավորում ինչ էլ գիտելիք (կրթություն) որ չունենաս, իսկ ժողովուրդը, նորից՝ գիտելիք ունի, թեկուզ և դա չլինի տրադիցիոնալ ակադեմիական գիտելիքները։




> Պոպուլիզմի մասով․ որպես օրինակ հիշենք ՀՀԿ–ական ԱԺ–ի առաջ Նիկոլենց կառավարության ծրագիրի հաստատման իրավիճակը․
> Նիկոլենց գրած ծրագիրը ընդհանուր առմամբ կոնկրետությունից զուրկ լոլո էր ու հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո ժամանակի ու ռեսուրսների սուղ պայմաններում օբյեկտիվորեն չէին էլ կարող նենց մի բովանդակալից ծրագիր գրեին։ Ասել Չուկի «մի պուճուրիկ բուռ մարդով» հազիվ մի կերպ հաջողացրել էին հեղափոխություն կազմակերպել ու  պարզ ա ոչ էդքան մասնագետ, ոչ փորձ ունեին թույն ծրագիր գրելու։ էլ չասած որ կառավարումը ստանձնելուց հետո դեռ որոշ ժամանակ կքաշի մինչև իրավիճակին խորությամբ ծանոթանաս՝ էն ամենը ինչ դրսից չի երևում  ու արդյունքում կարող ա պարզվի, որ լրիվ ուրիշ ծրագիր ա պետք իրագործել։ Հիմա պիտի կամ քամակներից հանած ինչ–որ թվերով ինչ–որ «խելոք» ծրագիր գրեին ու ձև բռնեին, թե բան են ջոկում, բայց հետո էդ իրանց գրած թվերի համար իրանցից պատասխան էին ուզելու ընդիմադիրները, կամ պիտի սենց պոպուլիստական անորոշ ձևակերպումներով լոլո ծրագիր գրեին, ինչն էլ արեցին։ 
> ՈՒ ՀՀԿ–ն էս առիթը իհարկե չէր կարա չօգտագծեր ու հերթով հելան մունաթ եկան թե բա ստեղ ծրագիր չկա, ոչ մի թիվ չեք գրել, որ հետո պատասխան տալու բան չլինի, բա չգիտեիք գոնե մեզնից հարցնեիք, մեր փորձը բան, և այլն։ Իրանք էլ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ էդ իրավիճակում ոչ մի խելոք թիվ հնարավոր չէր գրել։ Բայց դե իրանց նպատակը իհարկե դեմագոգիան էր ու ժողովրդի աչքում Նիկոլենց սևացնելը։ 
> Հիմա եթե Նիկոլենք կանգնեին անկեղծ ասեին, թե բա թիվ չենք գրել, որտև կոնկրետ թվերով ծրագիր չունենք, էս իրավիճակում ձև չունեինք ձեր ուզած ծրագիրը գրելու՝ էդքան մասնագետ չունենք, խորը վերլուծություններ չենք արել, որ լուրջ ծրագիր գրեինք, ապա ի՞նչ էր լինելու։ ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիան էֆեկտ էր ունենալու, անգրագետ ժողովրդի մի զգալի մաս կուտը ուտելու էր ու հիասթափվեր, էդ իրանց ասածը մատի փաթաթան դառնար։ Մի օրում Նիկոլը չէր կարա սաղ ժողովրդին նենց կրթեր, որ թացը չորից տարբերեին։ Իսկ Նիկոլին ու մեզ բոլորիս պետք էր հեղափոխությունը հաջողել։ Դրա համար Նիկոլը պոպուլիստական ելույթ ունեցավ ու ճպցրեց ՀՀԿ–ի երեսին, թե բա «մերսի լավ ա, ձեր կաշառակերության փորձը ձեզ լինի․ ու դուք քյոռ եք, չեք տեսնում․ էն ա լիքը թիվ կա մեր ծրագրում՝ զրո կաշառակերություն, զրո էս, զրո էն»։ ՈՒ ժողովուրդը հրճվեց, թե ինչ թույն Նիկոլը չախեց ՀՀԿ–ին։ 
> Ինչ որ ասում էր սուտ չէր, բայց հա, պոպուլիստական ելույթ էր։ Բայց ուղղված էր չեզոքացնելու իր դեմ ուղղված ՀՀԿ–ի դեմագոգիան։  Քաղաքականությունը հնարավորի արվեստ ա։ Եթե սենց լիքը դեպքերում պոպուլիստական քայլեր չաներ, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ հեղափոխությունը ձախողվեր ու արդյունքում բոլորիս համար վատ լիներ։ Որովհետև երբ ժողովուրդի մեծ մասը քննադատական հմտությունների բարձր մակարդակ չունի ու հեշտ մանիպուլացվում ա, առանց իր կոնտր–պոպուլիզմի տակից դուրս չէր կարա գար։ Ոչ էլ կարար մի օրում ժողովրդին երկրի կառավարման մասին գիտելիքներ տար ու քննադատական–վերլուծական հմտությունները թռիչքային բարձրացներ։


Պոպուլիզմի մասին ոնցոր իրար էնքան էլ չենք հասկանում։ Պուպուլիզմը ինքը վատ բան չի (որպես ժողովրդի շահերը հետապնդող գաղափարախոսություն), ու դրա նկատմամբ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքը հենց էլիտաների կողմից ժողովրդին (populace) որպես անգրագետ մասսա ընդունելու հետևանքն է, պոպուլիստ էլ անվանում են «թափթփուկին» օգտագործելով իշխանության հասածներին, որոնք ոչ թե ժողովրդի հավակնությունն են ստանում իրենց մոտեցումների համար, այլ հավակնություն ստանալու համար մոտեցումներ են որդեգրում։ Ու սենց պոպուլիստները սովորաբար իշխանության հասնելուց հետո էլ իրենց լեգիտիմությունը փորձում են պահել ժողովրդահաճոյությամբ, այլ ոչ թե իրենց տված խոստումների կատարմամբ։ Հիմա կարծես դու ասում ես, որ Նիկոլին պետք էր ժողովրդի հավակնությունը, դրա համար էլ պոպուլիզմը օգտագործում էր որպես գործիք՝ նախկին ռեժիմին չեզոքացնելու համար, բայց պետք եղած ժամանակով իր մոտեցումները կորդեգրի ու ժողովրդին էլ կկրթի։ Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Նիկոլը ինքը տեղով պոպուլիստ ա, ու չունի մոտեցումների հավակնության հաշվին ստացած մանդատ, այլ իր լեգիտիմության միակ աղբյուրը հենց ժողովրդին հաճոյացնելն ա, ու շարունակելու ա դա անել, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ մարդկանց «կրթել» մոլորեցնելով՝ հաճոյության մակարդակը պահպանելու համար։ Ու Ամուլսարի մասին իր լայվը դրա տիպիկ օրինակն էր։




> Բայց ես անկալում եմ որ դրա հետ մեկտեղ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը իրանց պաշտոնավարման ընթացքում կրթության մակարդակը լավացնի ու ժամանակի ընթացքում մարդկանց վերլուծական հմտությունների, մեդիա գրագիտության զարգացման ուղղությամբ աշխատանք տանի, որ մարդիկ հեշտ չմանիպուլացվեն ու անընդհատ պոպուլիզմով կերակրելու կարիք չլինի։ ՈՒ դրանով ինքը կտարբերվի հհկ–բհկ–դաշնակցական ոճի պոպուլիստ դեմագոգներից, որովհետև դրանց պոպուլիզմի նպատակը ժողովրդին խաբել թալանելն ա։ 
> Իսկ Նիկոլի խնդիրը առնվազն մինչև հիմա, ՀՀԿ–ական մանիպուլացիաների արդյունքում արվող գործը ժողովրդի կողմից չգնահատելն ու ՀՀԿ–ի կուտը ուտելը կանխելն էր ու հեղափոխությունը հաջողելը։ ՈՒ եթե էս հարցում կարճաժամկետ արդյունքի համար պոպուլիզմի էր պետք, երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով պետք ա մարդկանց կրթել ու վերլուծական ունակություններ զարգացնել։ Որի դեպքում որևէ մեկի պոպուլիզմը էլ չի անցնի։


Կարծում եմ մի քիչ շատ ես պարզեցնում։ Պետական ապարատի կառավարումը մենակ թալանել/չթալանել չի, այլ նաև բազում իրարամերժ շահերի պատշաճ կառավարումն է։ Հիմա ասենք Նիկոլը տիրապետում է Ա, Բ, Գ և Դ տեղեկություններին, որոնցից ելնելով ինքը Ճ որոշումն է կայացնում։ Բայց շահավետ չի ժողովրդին ներկայացնել Գ և Դ տեղեկությունները, դրա համար ինքն իր Ճ որոշման ծագումնաբանությունը բացատրում է Ա ու Բ տեղեկությունները ներկայացնելով, կողքից էլ մի քիչ «կրթելով»։ Ինչո՞վ է ժողովուրդը սրանից պաշտպանված։ Ու սա տարբերվում ա մոտեցումների հավակնության հաշվին մանդատ ստացածից, ով խնդիր չունի ներկայացնել Ա, Բ, Գ, Դ-ն էլ, ու ասելով որ քանի որ իր մոտեցումը էս ու էն ա, ինքը անելու ա Ք-ն, քանի որ Ք անելու համար ա ժողովուրդը իրեն ընտրել, թեկուզ Ա, Բ, Գ, Դ, Ե ու Զ էլ լինեն տեղեկությունները։ Սրա համար էլ պոպուլիզմը զարգացած ժողովրդավարության մեջ համարվում ա մի քիչ․․․ վտանգավոր, քանի որ լեգիտիմությունը պահելու համար թափանցիկության վտանգման գայթակղությունը մեծ ա, ինչը նորից ու նորից հաստատվում ա հերթական պոպուլիստ իշխանության օրոք։




> Էս մասին լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց չէր էլ կարող էս իրավիճակում բացարձակ սանտղակով տենց չլիներ։ Ժողովուրդը հո նույն, տարիներով գաղջի մեջ ապրած, ոտից գլուխ կոռուպցիայի մեջ թաթախված, կրթության ու գիտության տխուր վիճակով, խառախուռա բարքերով ժողովուրդն ա, ո՞րտեղից պիտի ծնեին էդքան պրոֆեսիոնալներ պետական համակարգի բոլոր շերտերում, որ ամեն ինչ շատ էֆեկտիվ իրանց հունի մեջ էին դնելու։ ՈՒ Նիկոլենք էլ, ինչքան էլ բարի նպատակներով, նույն էս ժողովրդի մասնիկն են, իրանց միջինում չէին կարա թռիչքային տարբերվեին ժողովրդի էս պահի վիճակից։ 
> Բայց մեր էսօրվա կոնտեքստը ու բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով, կարծում եմ հեղափոխությունից հետո ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ ուղղությամբ ենք գնում ու երկիրը քիչ–քիչ ոտի ա կանգնում տասնամյակների գաղջից։


Այստեղ էլ իրար մի քիչ չենք հասկանում։  :Smile:  Նայի, ես ասում եմ առկա է Զ-ն, դու էլ ասում ես՝ համաձայն եմ, բայց չէր կարա տենց չլիներ, որտև ժողովուրդը անգրագետ ա, ղեկավարությունն էլ էդ ժողովրդից ա դուրս եկել։ Նախ ժողովրդից Վիկտոր Համբարձումյաններ, Տիգրան Պետրոսյաններ ու Կարեն Դեմիրճյաններ էլ են դուրս եկել, երկորդն էլ՝ թռիչքային են տարբերվում, թե չէ, դա էական չի, ու չի արդարացնում իրենց Զ որակը։ Հա, կարելի է ասել, որ լավ հեղափոխականը ու լավ պետական կառավարողը մի մարդու (խմբի) մեջ հազվադեպ ա միատեղվում, ինչի հետ համաձայն կլինեմ, բայց դա էլ չի մեղմացնում կամ արդարացնում կառավարողի դեֆիցիտների առկայությունը։

Ընդհանուր ճիշտ ուղղության մասին համաձայն եմ։ Բայց մի կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ․ հետիոտն էլ, էշն էլ, հարմարավետ մեքենան էլ կարան բոլորը նույն ճիշտ ուղղությամբ շարժվել, բայց դե մարդը կարա նախընտրի քայլելը կամ մեքենայով ուղևորվելը՝ էշի վրա հեծնելուց․․․




> Իսկ գուցե զարգացածության տարբե՞ր ասպեկտներ կան։ Ասենք ամերիկյան կապիտալիստական տնտեսական զարգացումը գուցե միշտ չի համընկնում մարդկանց վերլուծական ունակությունների զարգացնելու հետ։ Consumerism-ը որ կապիտալիզմի շարժիչ ուժն ա, «ուղեղը անջատած» առնել ա ենթադրում, չէ՞։


Էս ինչ կարծրատիպային գերպարզեցում արեցիր․ «Թրամփերը» մենակ ամերիկաներում չեն, ու ոչ, կապիտալիզմը ուղեղն անջատած consumerism-ով չի սնվում ու Թրամփն էլ բացարձակ դա չէր շահագործել իշխանության գալու համար, ու վերլուծականությունն էլ ահագին առկա էր իրեն ընտրողների մոտ, ուղղակի բավական «ուղղորդված» վերլուծականություն էր՝ մարդկանց թաքնված վախերի ու խտրականությունների, ինչպես նաև տնտեսության գերպարզեցված հասկացողության վրա հիմնված։

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլի սրած պոպուլիզմի բիզը կամաց կամաց մտնումա իր համապատասխան տեղը։
Նիկոլը մինչև իշխանությանը գալը, ոնց որ հիմա ուրիշները ամեն ինչին պրիմիտիվ էր նայում, հանքերը քանդելը մեզ ապագա չի, պիտի բարձրտեխնոլոգիական երկիր դառնանք, կրթությունը զարգացնենք բլա-բլա։ Բայց խոսալը հեշտա անելնա դժվար։

Իբր հրեշտակի թևերով լիքը ներդրողներ հերթ էին կանգնած, բայց Սաշիկը փայ էր մտնում չէր թողում։
Հիմա պարզվումա, որ փոքր շուկա ունեցող, պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, շրջափակված դրսի հետ մի հատ Լարսով կապվող երկրում ներդրում անել ցանկացողները էդքանել շատ չեն։

Դաժան իրականությունը էնա, որ դու պիտի գնաս ներդրողներին խնդրես աղաչես, որ իրանք գան։ ՀԵտո ինչ որ կոռուպցիա չկա։ Դանիայումել չկա ընդե ներդրում կանեն։
Վրաստանում 15տարի առաջ են հեղափոխություն արե, դրսի հետ կապեր ունեն, Թուրքիայի, Ադրբեջանի մեծ շուկաները կողքերնա, դեպի ծով ելք ունեն, ընդե կանեն ինչի պիտի գան ստեղ։

Հիմա նոր ջոկում են որ Ամուլսարի տալիք տարեկան 50միլիոն դոլլար հարկը թիվա, աշխատատեղերը կարևորա։

Մեկել որ էլի մեծ մեծ չեն փրթում թե բա որ մենք լինեինք սկզբիցել Ամուլսարին թույլտվություն չէինք տա։
Բա որ չէիք տա ինչի եք կպած ուզում Թեղուտը վերաբացեք, անցած տարվանից սնանկացել էր կանգնել էր։

Լիքը մարդ կա, որ իրանց ներշնչել են թե մենք Դանիան ենք կամ Շվեդիան, սաղ հարցերը լուծել ենք մնացելա էկոլոգիան։
Մարդիկ չեն ջոկում որ տենց չի, մենք նենց տեղ ենք որ ցանկացած պահի կարա պատերազմ սկսվի ու հենց Երևանը ռմբակոծվի, թուրքերի սմերչերը Երևանից 70կմ հեռու կանգնած են ու մինչև 90կմ կրակում են։

Նույննա որ ուժեղ կռիվա գնում հայաթում քեզ խփում են դու խփում ես, մտածես զգույշ լինեմ հանկարծ սպիտակ սառոշկես չկեղտոտվի։


Ու էս պոպուլիզմի համար պատասախան տալու համար դեռ ժուռնալնա։
Բա վաղը մյուս որ գազի գին բարձրացնելու հարց եղավ։
Այ էտ կինո կլինի։ Էս Ամուլսար, Թեղուտ ժողովրդի մեծ մասին չիել հետաքրքրում հիմնականում ագրեսիվ փոքրամասնություն կա իրանք են շուխուր անում։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նիկոլի սրած պոպուլիզմի բիզը կամաց կամաց մտնումա իր համապատասխան տեղը։
> Նիկոլը մինչև իշխանությանը գալը, ոնց որ հիմա ուրիշները ամեն ինչին պրիմիտիվ էր նայում, հանքերը քանդելը մեզ ապագա չի, պիտի բարձրտեխնոլոգիական երկիր դառնանք, կրթությունը զարգացնենք բլա-բլա։ Բայց խոսալը հեշտա անելնա դժվար։
> 
> Իբր հրեշտակի թևերով լիքը ներդրողներ հերթ էին կանգնած, բայց Սաշիկը փայ էր մտնում չէր թողում։
> Հիմա պարզվումա, որ փոքր շուկա ունեցող, պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, շրջափակված դրսի հետ մի հատ Լարսով կապվող երկրում ներդրում անել ցանկացողները էդքանել շատ չեն։
> 
> Դաժան իրականությունը էնա, որ դու պիտի գնաս ներդրողներին խնդրես աղաչես, որ իրանք գան։ ՀԵտո ինչ որ կոռուպցիա չկա։ Դանիայումել չկա ընդե ներդրում կանեն։
> Վրաստանում 15տարի առաջ են հեղափոխություն արե, դրսի հետ կապեր ունեն, Թուրքիայի, Ադրբեջանի մեծ շուկաները կողքերնա, դեպի ծով ելք ունեն, ընդե կանեն ինչի պիտի գան ստեղ։
> 
> ...


արա դե սիկտիր եղի. պապաներդ Հայաստանը քաքն են քցել, ազգովի տակից դուրս չենք կարում գալ, դու եկել ես ստեղ յուղ ես վառու՞մ

----------

Ծլնգ (24.08.2019), Տրիբուն (24.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
> Բայց խոսալը հեշտա անելնա դժվար։
> ....
> լիքը ներդրողներ հերթ էին կանգնած, բայց Սաշիկը փայ էր մտնում չէր թողում։
> Հիմա պարզվումա, ... որ կոռուպցիա չկա։ Դանիայումել չկա ...
> 
> Վրաստանում 15տարի առաջ են հեղափոխություն արե, դրսի հետ կապեր ունեն, Թուրքիայի, Ադրբեջանի մեծ շուկաները կողքերնա, դեպի ծով ելք ունեն ...
> ...
> Մեկել որ էլի մեծ մեծ չեն փրթում թե բա որ մենք լինեինք սկզբիցել Ամուլսարին թույլտվություն չէինք տա։
> ...


@Ժողովուրդ, էս տղեն ոնց որ գաղտնագրված ա գրում:
Ալգորիթմը դեռ մինչև վերջ չեմ բացահայտել, բայց ինչքանը որ գաղտնազերծել եմ (տես մեջբերումը)`

*ՄԱՔՈՒՐ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է*

----------


## Lion

Ամեն դեպքում, վիրավորանքը չի զարդարում ֆորումը...

----------

Varzor (26.08.2019), Գաղթական (27.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

0:33
Ասում ա` լսում եմ, պարոն նախարար..
Մի քանի վայրկյան հետո էլի ա նույնը կրկնում..
Իսկ ևս մի քանի վայրկյան անց էլ մի ինչ-որ ջահել ա մոտենում, հավանաբար` նորեկ, ով ասում ա.
ոնց ասես, պարոն նախարար..
Կողքի վերադասն էլ վայթե շատ էր վախենում, թե ջահելը հանկարծ սխալ բան չասի ու դրա համար էր թևքից պինդ բռնել..
ՈՒ պահը չկորցնելով` <ոնց ասես>-ն ուղղեց` <լսում եմ>...


Հմի կամ իրանց մոտ ընդունված ձևն ա տենց, որ չնախարար ոստիկանապետին <պարոն նախարար>-ով դիմեն,
կամ էլ`
որ ավելի հավանական ա.
դեռ իր նախորդներից սխալ բան սովորած բանից բեխաբար վերադասն էլ ա իր սխալ իմացածը նորեկներին սովորեցնում, ու տենց սերնդե-սերունդ սխալ բաները հա գնում են-գնում, ինչպես Հայաստանում համարյա բոլոր բնագավառներում ա, ու ճիշտը սովորեցնող չկա ու չկա...

Վերջում էլ մարդիկ զարմանում են, թե` բա լավ, այ մարդ, էս գյուղում մի կենդանի շոֆեր չկա???

----------


## Thom

Էն որ ջաաան։ Հայաստանում ու հայաստանյան հասարակության մեջ էս երևույթը պետք ա արմատախիլ արվի ու դրա հանդեպ պաշտանմունքը վերացվի։

----------

Varzor (29.08.2019), Գաղթական (29.08.2019), Տրիբուն (29.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արդեն տեսնում եմ Չուկյան ոճով ԷՇ-ի ստատուսը.
#SaveGoxasar

----------


## Lion

> Էն որ ջաաան։ Հայաստանում ու հայաստանյան հասարակության մեջ էս երևույթը պետք ա արմատախիլ արվի ու դրա հանդեպ պաշտանմունքը վերացվի։


Արեցին, բա ոոոննց - գրպաններդ լեն բացեք  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Արեցին, բա ոոոննց - գրպաններդ լեն բացեք


Կարծում եմ, որ կանեն։ Մենակ խոսակցությունները հերիք են, որ շատերը երկրից մաքրվեն։
Ժամանակին Սիրադեղյանն իր ոճով հարցին լուծում տվեց։ Ի դեպ էդ շորշոփի տակա, որ Երևանն էսօր աշխարհի անվտանգ քաղաքներից մեկնա։

----------


## Lion

Չեն կարա անեն՝ ռեսուրսները չի հերիքի: Ավելին, երևույթն ինքնին խորը արմատներ ունի՝ պետք է արմատները վերացնեն, ոչ թե ճյուղերը կտրեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Չեն կարա անեն՝ ռեսուրսները չի հերիքի: Ավելին, երևույթն ինքնին խորը արմատներ ունի՝ պետք է արմատները վերացնեն, ոչ թե ճյուղերը կտրեն:


ԻՀԿ, սա այն դեպքերից է, որ կարելի է սկզբից խոշոր ուռուցքները հեռացնել, հետո պրոֆիլակտիկա անել, որ նորերը չառաջանան։
Ու ի՞նչ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը։ 90-ականներին Սիրադեղյանն այդ ռեսուրսն ունե՞ր

----------


## Lion

Չես, անի, *ստեղ էլ իրավական խնդիրներ կան*: Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, էլի, ցելի արդնախն իր գովերգված իրավաբաններով ո՞նց կարա սենց հում նախագիծ բերի?!

Որ շատ չգրեմ, մեջբերեմ քրեական ոլորտի փաստաբան Երվանդ Վարոսյանի կարծիքը.

Երվանդ Վարոսյանի խոսքով՝ անհասկանալի է ներկայումս նման նախագիծ ներկայացնելու անհրաժեշտությունը, քանի որ գործող Քրեական օրենսգիրքը պատասխանատվություն սահմանում է և բանդիտիզմի, և հանցավոր համագործակցության համար։

«_Կառավարության անդամներին և իրավապահ կառույցների ղեկավարներին, որոնք ջանասիրաբար պաշտպանում էին ներկայացված նախագիծը, ուզում եմ հարցնել, թե քանի՞ անգամ է Հայաստանում կիրառվել Քրեական օրենսգրքում առկա հանցավոր համագործակցության համար պատասխանատվություն նախատեսող հոդվածը, որ մի հատ էլ նոր հոդվածների անհրաժեշտություն է առաջացել_»,–ասաց փաստաբանը՝ կարծիք հայտնելով, որ այս նախագիծը հերթական անգամ հասարակության ինչ–որ խավի ինչ–որ բան ցույց տալու նպատակ է հետապնդում։

Երվանդ Վարոսյանի խոսքով, եթե այս նախագիծն ընդունվի, ապա օրենքի կիրառման տեսանկյունից լուրջ վտանգների առջև կկանգնենք։

«_Նախագիծն  ինքնին կամայականության տարրեր է պարունակում և ակնհայտ է, որ դրա կիրառումը նույնպես լինելու է կամայական, քանի որ ներառված են այնպիսի տերմիններ և հասկացություններ, որոնք իրավական անորոշության դասական օրինակներ են_»,– ասաց նա։

Իրավաբանի համար անհասկանալի էր օրենքում նախատեսված այն հոդվածը, որը քրեական պատասխանատվություն է նախատեսում քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման մասնակցին կամ քրեական աստիճանակարգության բարձրագույն կարգավիճակ ունեցող անձին դիմելու համար։

«_Նախագծում հստակ ներկայացված չէ, թե ինչ է ասել է քրեական ենթամշակույթ, ինչպե՞ս է որոշվելու, թե ով է դիմել  քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման մասնակցին, ասենք` բարևելը արդյոք համարվելու՞ է դիմել, կամ ի՞նչ է նշանակում քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորմանը անդամակցել։ Օրինակ, զրուցարանում գիշերը մարդիկ նստած կյանքի ճշտից են զրուցում  և ինչ–որ մեկը միանում է, նշանակում է, դառնում է այդ խմբավորման անդա՞մ, այս իրավական անորոշությունն  օրենք դառնալու իրավունք չունի, առավել ևս երբ դա վերաբերվում է Քրեական օրենսգրքին_»,– ասաց նա՝ նկատելով, որ հետագայում ով ինչպես ցանկանա, այդ դրույթները կմեկնաբանի։

Իրավաբանի գնահատմամբ՝ *նախագիծը հիմնավորումը նման է ճառի*.

«_Ներկայացված նախագիծն արժանի է իր հիմնավորումներին,  լրիվ նույն մակարդակի վրա են։ Այստեղ օրենքի անհրաժեշտության հետ կապված իրավական անհրաժեշտության տարրեր չկան, մենք գործ ունենք իրավական արժեհամակարգի հետ, մենք քրեական օրենսգիրք  ենք փոխում, սեղանի շուրջ նստած կենաց չէ սա_»,– ասաց նա։

Ավելացնեմ՝ մեքենայիս մագնիտոֆոնի միջի դիսկի 123 երգերից առնվազնը 30-40-ը "բլատնոյ" են՝ հիմի ի՞նչ, իմ արարքում... հանցակազմ կա՞:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> ԻՀԿ, սա այն դեպքերից է, որ կարելի է սկզբից խոշոր ուռուցքները հեռացնել, հետո պրոֆիլակտիկա անել, որ նորերը չառաջանան։
> Ու ի՞նչ ռեսուրսի մասին է խոսքը։ 90-ականներին Սիրադեղյանն այդ ռեսուրսն ունե՞ր


Ռեսուրսներից էս պահին մենակ ձվերն ա պակասում, տենանք էդ ունե՞ն բավականաչափ ։Դ

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դեեե, էդ պահով որ հաստատ սաղ տեղնա - սաղ տեղը տեղին, բանակ անցած, կռիվ տեսած, տված ու առած տղերք են՝ տղամարդկությունը վրաներից կաթում է, ամեն մեկը մի-մի առյուծ...

Օրինակ ասում են, Բադասյան Ռուստամը բանակում հատկապես հզոր է եղել տաբուրետկեքով կռվում, իսկ Արայիկ Հարությունյանն էլ, որ բակ էր դուրս գալիս, դաժե բիսեդկի քյառթերը դզվում էին, հարգանքով շարվում պատի տակ: Լեգենդներ են պատմում նաև պարոն Ավինյանի տղամարդկային հզոր խարիզմատիկ հատկանիշների մասին, դե իսկ Արարատ Միրզոյանն էլ, բոլորս գիտենք, ընդհանրապես տան գործ անել չունի, ինքը որ մի հատ փռշտումա... կինը միանգամից փոշեկուլը միացնում, տան փոշին է սկսում մաքրել...

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ինչպե՞ս է որոշվելու, թե ով է դիմել  քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման մասնակցին, ասենք` բարևելը արդյոք համարվելու՞ է դիմել,


Էժան տրյուկ էր ))
Պարզ գրած ա.



> Կքրեականացվի նաև քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման մասնակցին կամ բարձրագույն կարգավիճակ ունեցողին տարատեսակ խնդիրներ լուծելու համար դիմելը։


Ասենք մեկը գնացել քերոփի ա աբռաշատ եղել բերել, բայց զրույցի ընթացքում եկել հավաքել տարել են, կամ մեկին խփել են ասենք:
Քննության ընթացքում էլ պարզվում ա, որ տվյալ անձին x-նա հրավիրել:
Ըհը, ստեղ x-ը թքեց ))

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Գաղթական* ջան, պատկերացնում ե՞ս իրական կյանքում և մեր իրավական համակարգում սա ինչ տեսք կունենա: 

Օրինակ, ո՞նց են ապացուցելու, որ դիմելա, ո՞նց են ապացուցելու, որ քերոբա և այլն, և այլն, և այլն: էս քեզ որպես իրավաբան եմ ասում, եթե սկսեց գործել, կամ ավտորիտար համակարգ կլինի, երբ բոլորին ուղղակի կհավաքեն, կամ էլ, եթե օրինական ճանապարհ ընտրվի, բոլոր այս գործերը ուղղակի կփլվեն դատարանում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> *Գաղթական* ջան, պատկերացնում ե՞ս իրական կյանքում և մեր իրավական համակարգում սա ինչ տեսք կունենա: 
> 
> Օրինակ, ո՞նց են ապացուցելու, որ դիմելա, ո՞նց են ապացուցելու, որ քերոբա և այլն, և այլն, և այլն: էս քեզ որպես իրավաբան եմ ասում, եթե սկսեց գործել, կամ ավտորիտար համակարգ կլինի, երբ բոլորին ուղղակի կհավաքեն, կամ էլ, եթե օրինական ճանապարհ ընտրվի, բոլոր այս գործերը ուղղակի կփլվեն դատարանում:


Իրավական տեսանկյունից հարցը մեկնաբանել կխուսափեմ, Լիոն ջան:

Անձամբ ես կգերադասեի, որ խելքը գլխին ռազմավարական ծրագիր ունենային, թե ինչ տեսակ քաղաքացի են ուզում վաղն ունենալ ու ինչպես, ինչ մեթոդներով է պետք նոր սերունդների կրթվածությունն ու զբաղվածությունն ապահովել, որ ցանկալի արդյունքը ստացվի ու երիտասարդությունը չտրվի այլևայլ հոսանքների:

Գողական աշխարհը ստեղծվել ու զարգացում է ապրել, երբ դրա կարիքը կար, երբ մտածող մարդկանց, հակակուսակցական մարդկանց, ընդհանրապես մտավորականությանը տոննաներով գաղութներ էին լցնում ու Սիբիր ուղարկում:
ՈՒ ծնվեց համակարգին ընդդիմադիր ընդհատակյա համակարգը:
Ժամանակի հետ էլ ժողովուրդը հիանում էր նշանավոր գողերով՝ որպես ժողովրդին կեղեքող համակարգին պատերազմ հայտարարած հերոսների:
Դե ջահելությունն էլ իհարկե ձգտում էր նմանվել նրանց՝ համալրելով շարքերը կամ գոնե նրանց ժարգոնն ու պանյատները ներմուծելով գրաժդանսկի սովորական կյանք:

Բայց էս ամենը մնացել է նախորդ դարում:
Հիմա իրականությունն ու մարտահրավերներն այլ են:

Հետո՝ նախագծի մեջ հղում էր կատարված ռուսական ու վրացական փորձին:
Կարծում եմ էստեղ մի քիչ պարզաբանման կարիք կա, թե հատկապես ինչ ի նկատի ունեն:

Ասենք ռուսները լրիվ այլ մեթոդներով են պայքարել օրենքով գողերի դեմ:
Վերջապես էնտեղ сучья война բան ա եղել..

Իսկ վրացիք վաբշե ինչ-որ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ էին:
Հայտնի բան ա, որ Սվո Ռաֆը Երևանից Թիֆլիս ա գնում, տեսնում ա ամեն պադյեզդում մի քանի գող ունեն կարգված:
Ոտքի վրա ահագին մարդկանց ռելսերից գցում, հետ ա գալիս:
Դա էլ իր պատմությունն ունի, թե ինչի ու ոնց էին որոշել տենց աջ ու ձախ սաղին թագադրել:

Ամեն դեպքում, էլի եմ կրկնում, հետաքրքիր կլինի հասկանալ, թե ռուսների ու վրացիների փորձին հղում անելով հատկապես ինչ ի նկատի ունեն:
Բայց հայկական իրականությունն այլ է:

ՈՒ, ի դեպ, հայ օրենքով գողերը Ռուսաստանում լուրջ լծակների են տիրապետում ու մեզ համար սա էլ մի տեսակ ազդեցության գոտի է...

----------

Lion (29.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հա, բայց մինչև էս, մինչև էն, ասա իմ տիպի մարդը չդատվի բլատնոյ որոշ երգեր լսել սիրելու... և մեկ էլ Նիկոլին քննադատելու համակցության համար - էսա հարցը...

----------

Գաղթական (29.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, բայց մինչև էս, մինչև էն, ասա իմ տիպի մարդը չդատվի բլատնոյ որոշ երգեր լսել սիրելու... և մեկ էլ Նիկոլին քննադատելու համակցության համար - էսա հարցը...


Չեմ հավատա, թե Հայաստանում նոր Ստալին են ստեղծում )))

----------


## Lion

*Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական աստիճանակարգության բարձրագույն կարգավիճակ ունեցող է համարվում այն անձը, ով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն` համարվում է հեղինակություն...* - այսինքն, է՞լի - չափանիշները ո՞րն են: Հլը նայեք քանի անորոշ բան կա՝ տո էլ "քրեական ենթամշակույթ", տո էլ "խմբավորում", տո էլ "համարվել", տո էլ "հեղինակություն": Ու էս սաղ, ընդամենը մեկ նախադասության մեջ...

*Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է ԻՐ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՎԱԾ ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն։*

Տղե՛րք, էդ որ գրել եք «իր կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի կանոններ», էդ սահմանողին եք գտնելո՞ւ...
Տղե՛րք, *ժամանակին որ հայաթ իջնեիք*, հիմա սենց բաներ չէիք գրի։ Ոնց որ առասպելական Հերակլեսը լինեք, ոչ պակաս առասպելական դևերի հետ կռվելիս։
Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, եթե էդ վարքագծի կանոնները սահմանած «ՆԱ»-ն իմանաք ով է, խաբար կանեք մենք էլ իմանանք էլի։

Էս վերջինը՝ Վարոսյան Երվանդից  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> *Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական աստիճանակարգության բարձրագույն կարգավիճակ ունեցող է համարվում այն անձը, ով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորման կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն` համարվում է հեղինակություն...* - այսինքն, է՞լի - չափանիշները ո՞րն են: Հլը նայեք քանի անորոշ բան կա՝ տո էլ "քրեական ենթամշակույթ", տո էլ "խմբավորում", տո էլ "համարվել", տո էլ "հեղինակություն": Ու էս սաղ, ընդամենը մեկ նախադասության մեջ...
> 
> *Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է ԻՐ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՎԱԾ ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն։*
> 
> Տղե՛րք, էդ որ գրել եք «իր կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի կանոններ», էդ սահմանողին եք գտնելո՞ւ...
> Տղե՛րք, *ժամանակին որ հայաթ իջնեիք*, հիմա սենց բաներ չէիք գրի։ Ոնց որ առասպելական Հերակլեսը լինեք, ոչ պակաս առասպելական դևերի հետ կռվելիս։
> Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, եթե էդ վարքագծի կանոնները սահմանած «ՆԱ»-ն իմանաք ով է, խաբար կանեք մենք էլ իմանանք էլի։
> 
> Էս վերջիմը՝ Վարոսյան Երվանդից


Եղբայր, էս Վարոսյան Երվանդը չգիտեմ թե ով ա, բայց ըստ իս 10-ը նորից ավարտելու կարիք կա՝ իրավաբան կոչվելուց ու ցիտվելուց առաջ...

Թե բա՝ «ՆԱ»-ն իմանաք ով ա, խաբար կանեք...

Նորից ենք կարդում նախադասությունը..
Բարդ նախադասություն ա, ամոթ չի, Վարոսյան Երվանդները կարող են լրացուցիչ մի 10 անգամ էլ կարդալ.




> Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է ԻՐ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՎԱԾ ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն։


«իր կողմից»-ը անհատին չի վերաբերվում, այլ՝ միավորմանը, խմբավորմանը

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Եղբայր, էս Վարոսյան Երվանդը չգիտեմ թե ով ա, բայց ըստ իս 10-ը նորից ավարտելու կարիք կա՝ իրավաբան կոչվելուց ու ցիտվելուց առաջ...


Ապեր, Վարոսյան Երվանդը քրեական ոլորտի ՀՀ լավագույն փաստաբաններից մեկն է և նա իրոք արժանի է այդ կոչմանը:




> Թե բա՝ «ՆԱ»-ն իմանաք ով ա, խաբար կանեք...
> 
> Նորից ենք կարդում նախադասությունը..
> Բարդ նախադասություն ա, ամոթ չի, Վարոսյան Երվանդները կարող են լրացուցիչ մի 10 անգամ էլ կարդալ.
> 
> «իր կողմից»-ը անհատին չի վերաբերվում, այլ՝ միավորմանը, խմբավորմանը


Ասեմ՝ չես հավատա, բայց... մեկը ես "Նա"-ն հասկացել է ոչ թե քո ասածի պես, այլ՝ հենց այն իմաստով, որ դա հենց ինքն է՝ հեղինակություն համարվող անձնավորությունը:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, Վարոսյան Երվանդը քրեական ոլորտի ՀՀ լավագույն փաստաբաններից մեկն է և նա իրոք արժանի է այդ կոչմանը:
> 
> 
> 
> Ասեմ՝ չես հավատա, բայց... մեկը ես "Նա"-ն հասկացել է ոչ թե քո ասածի պես, այլ՝ հենց այն իմաստով, որ դա հենց ինքն է՝ հեղինակություն համարվող անձնավորությունը:


No Comment...

----------


## Lion

Որ պարապ լինես, էս շեդեվռն էլ մեկնաբանի՝ էդ օրենքից -

Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին կամ դրանց իրացման իրավաչափ ձևերին, և որի  նպատակը հանցագործություն կատարելն է կամ հանցագործության կատարումը հովանավորելը կամ այլ անձանց հանցավոր արարքի կատարմանը ներգրավելը կամ բռնության, սպառնալիքի, հարկադրանքի կամ անօրինական այլ գործողությունների միջոցով հանրային կամ մասնավոր հարցերին առնչվող վեճերը (խնդիրները) լուծելը կամ անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն ստանալը:

Ոնց կասեր իմ քրեական իրավունքի դասախոս, լուսահոգի Մաղաքյանը - էս պատուհանից սենց կարան քցեն, ում վրա ընկավ, դատեն...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որ պարապ լինես, էս շեդեվռն էլ մեկնաբանի՝ էդ օրենքից -
> 
> Սույն գլխի իմաստով քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում է համարվում քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին կամ դրանց իրացման իրավաչափ ձևերին, և որի  նպատակը հանցագործություն կատարելն է կամ հանցագործության կատարումը հովանավորելը կամ այլ անձանց հանցավոր արարքի կատարմանը ներգրավելը կամ բռնության, սպառնալիքի, հարկադրանքի կամ անօրինական այլ գործողությունների միջոցով հանրային կամ մասնավոր հարցերին առնչվող վեճերը (խնդիրները) լուծելը կամ անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն ստանալը:
> 
> Ոնց կասեր իմ քրեական իրավունքի դասախոս, լուսահոգի Մաղաքյանը - էս պատուհանից սենց կարան քցեն, ում վրա ընկավ, դատեն...


Ես մեկնաբանեմ?
Որ մասը?
Ամեն ինչ լավ էլ պարզ գրած ա )))

----------


## Lion

Լավ, ախպերս, երևի իրոք ոչ իրավաբանը չի կարող այստեղ խութեր նկատել...

Հիմի ասեմ մեխանիզմը՝ կա Պողոսը (չքաղաքականացնել), որը մագում ունի Владимирский централ-ը: Ինքը, բնականաբար, ունի ընկերներ, որոնք ևս սիրում են այս երգը և ինքը բնականաբար որոշակի հեղինակություն, հարգանք կամ պատիվ ունի իր այդ ընկերների մեջ: Սա ձեզ արդեն քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում՝ քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորում, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին կամ դրանց իրացման իրավաչափ ձևերին: Կարա, չէ՞ - իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ էս լավ տղերքը... ասենք ուղղակի արագ մեքենա են վարում, դա էլ կհամապատասխանի... , և որի նպատակը անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն ստանալը: Հաջող, բարեկամս, նամակներ գրեք ոչ այնքան հեռու, բայց տխուր վայրերից:

Օրինակն, իհարկե, գռոտեսկային է, բայց մեծ հաշվով ամեն ինչ հենց այսպես էլ կարող է լինել...

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ, ախպերս, երևի իրոք ոչ իրավաբանը չի կարող այստեղ խութեր նկատել...
> 
> Հիմի ասեմ մեխանիզմը՝ կա Պողոսը (չքաղաքականացնել), որը մագում ունի Владимирский централ-ը: Ինքը, բնականաբար, ունի ընկերներ, որոնք ևս սիրում են այս երգը և ինքը բնականաբար որոշակի հեղինակություն, հարգանք կամ պատիվ ունի իր այդ ընկերների մեջ: Սա ձեզ արդեն քրեական ենթամշակույթ կրող խմբավորում՝ քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ ու միջանձնային հիերարխիկ հարաբերություններով օժտված անձանց միավորում, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված ու ճանաչված վարքագծի կանոնների համաձայն, որոնք չեն համապատասխանում պետության կողմից սահմանված վարքագծի համապարտադիր կանոններին կամ դրանց իրացման իրավաչափ ձևերին: Կարա, չէ՞ - իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ էս լավ տղերքը... ասենք ուղղակի արագ մեքենա են վարում, դա էլ կհամապատասխանի... , և որի նպատակը անօրինական օգուտ կամ այլ առավելություն ստանալը: Հաջող, բարեկամս, նամակներ գրեք ոչ այնքան հեռու, բայց տխուր վայրերից:
> 
> Օրինակն, իհարկե, գռոտեսկային է, բայց մեծ հաշվով ամեն ինչ հենց այսպես էլ կարող է լինել...


Կայֆ ես բռնում, թե էս գրածդ լուրջ ա? )))

Խոսքի ընկերական շրջապատում մեկմեկու նկատմամբ ունեցած հարգանքը նույնն ա, ինչ հանցագործ աշխարհի քրեական աստիճանակարգությամբ (էս ինչ ուժեղ բառ էր ՃՃ) հեղինակությունների վայելած հարգանքը??

Հ.Գ. Հլը ճիշտն ասա, կարողա դու էլ ես Վարոսյան Երվանդենց հայաթից եղել? )))

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ասածս էսա՝ հասկացություններն այնքան անորոշ են, որ նույնիսկ նման ծայրահեղ պահերը կարող են անցնել, էլ չասած՝ ավելի ուժեղ պահերի մասին: Հակառակ կողմից ասեմ՝ ամեն ինչ այնքան անորոշ է, որ, եթե իրավական երկիր եղավ, սա ուղղակի կփլվի առաջին իսկ դատարանում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, ասածս էսա՝ հասկացություններն այնքան անորոշ են, որ նույնիսկ նման ծայրահեղ պահերը կարող են անցնել, էլ չասած՝ ավելի ուժեղ պահերի մասին: Հակառակ կողմից ասեմ՝ ամեն ինչ այնքան անորոշ է, որ, եթե իրավական երկիր եղավ, սա ուղղակի կփլվի առաջին իսկ դատարանում...


Ամեն ինչ իրականում շատ պարզ ա, եթե հատուկ չբարդացնենք ու սկսենք պռիձիրկեք ման գալ )))

Թե չէ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարան ասեն բա որ <օրենքով գող>-ի սահմանման տակ մի հատ շիպիզնյակ գրպանահատի սղցնեն?
Գրպանահատ ա չէ? Բա գող չի? Օրենքով ու օրինական չի գող??

----------


## Վիշապ

Հերթական անիմաստ, ապուշագույն, «բոլոր պարերը պարել ենք, մնացել ա սարի սմբուլը» տիպի օրինագիծն ա, էն պատգամավորի թեկնածուի հոգեկան առողջության պահանջների օրինագծի նման դեբիլություն: Խոսքի ուրիշ ո՜չ մի հանցակազմ չկար, ոչ մի ձևի չէիք կարում գողերին նստացնել, կամ մեր մեջից հանել էդ տխմար ենթամշակույթը, մնացել էր ենթամշակութային հատկանիշները քրեականացնել: Ասենք ոնց որ ամերիկացիք բռնեն ու Սնուփ Դոգին նստացնեն իրա նակոլկեքի համար:
Ու 5-10 տարի, արա ինչ հայրենասերն եք: Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես վայթե համոզվում եմ, որ հեղափոխական իշխանությունները իրենց ինտելեկտով մանրից հավասարվում են նախկիններին: Որոշ դեպքերում վայթե ապուշության աստիճանով գերազանցում են: Էն խեղճ Գալուստ Սահակյանի վրա էինք ղժժում: Որպեսզի մերկապարանոց չթվա, խնդրեմ ՀՀ ՔՈ-ից օրինակ՝




> Հոդված 291.
> 
> *Ընդերքի պահպանման և օգտագործման կանոնները խախտելը*
> 
> 1. Լեռնաարդյունահանող կազմակերպությունների կամ օգտակար հանածոների արդյունահանման հետ չկապված ստորգետնյա շինությունների նախագծման, տեղաբաշխման, շինարարության, շահագործման հանձնելու և շահագործման ընթացքում ընդերքի պահպանման և օգտագործման կանոնները խախտելը, ինչպես նաև օգտակար հանածոների հանքավայրերի մակերեսներն ինքնակամ կառուցապատելը, եթե այդ արարքներն անզգուշությամբ էական վնաս են պատճառել՝
> 
> պատժվում են տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի երկուհարյուրապատիկից հինգհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից զրկելով՝ առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով:
> 
> 2. Ընդերքի օգտագործման և պահպանության կանոնների խախտմամբ կամ համապատասխան նախագծերի շեղումներով կամ առանց պայմանագրի ընդերքի օգտագործումը, որն *էական վնաս է պատճառել մարդու առողջությանը, շրջակա միջավայրին, ընդերքին, դրանում պարփակված օգտակար հանածոներին, շենքերին կամ շինություններին`*
> ...


Ասենք ինչ-որ Դքի Նորոյի հետ պպզելու համար 5-10 տարի, իսկ մարդկանց, գետերն ու դաշտերը հանքային թափոններով թունավորելու համար մի քանի հազար դոլար տուգանք, կամ մի տարի բանտ: Շատ ռացիոնալ ա հայկական իրականության համար: Էն մնացած կողքի հոդվածներն էլ սաղ նույն ոճով…
Ախպեր,ես հույս ունեի, որ մեր մտածելակերպում առողջացման նշաններ կան, պարզվում ա՝ խ*յ, Բրեժնեվը հետ ա գալիս:

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ամեն ինչ իրականում շատ պարզ ա, եթե հատուկ չբարդացնենք ու սկսենք պռիձիրկեք ման գալ )))
> 
> Թե չէ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարան ասեն բա որ <օրենքով գող>-ի սահմանման տակ մի հատ շիպիզնյակ գրպանահատի սղցնեն?
> Գրպանահատ ա չէ? Բա գող չի? Օրենքով ու օրինական չի գող??


Ապեր, բայց էդ սաղ խնդիրա, է - իրավաբանության մեջ էս սաղ մանրուքները նշանակություն ունեն: Գիտե՞ս մեր պրոլեմն ինչումն է՞: Մեր պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ բոլորին թվում է, թե իրավաբանությունը մի պարզ, հասարակ և հեշտ գիտություն է:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, բայց էդ սաղ խնդիրա, է - իրավաբանության մեջ էս սաղ մանրուքները նշանակություն ունեն: Գիտե՞ս մեր պրոլեմն ինչումն է՞: Մեր պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ բոլորին թվում է, թե իրավաբանությունը մի պարզ, հասարակ և հեշտ գիտություն է:


Մեր պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ բոլորն ամեն ինչից տեղյակ են ու ցանկացած հարցում գիտակ ))
ՈՒ էդքանով հանդերձ, ով իրենց հետ համաձայն չի, ուրեմն բան չի հասկանում...

----------

Lion (29.08.2019), Thom (30.08.2019), Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հենց նոր ՔՊ մի պատգամավոր հրաժարական տվեց՝ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ, բայց էս պատմական պահ էր...

----------

Varzor (30.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Փորձելով էլ ավելի չծավալվել, հակիրճ պատասխանեմ․



> Արշակ ջան, գիտեմ որ որպես պիտակավորում կամ վարկաբեկություն չես օգտագործել, բայց իմ ու քո ասածների միջև ամեն դեպքում տարբերություն կա․ անկիրթն ու քնածը նույնը չեն։ Ըստ իս, կրթություն պետք չի ունենալ, որ մածունի գույնը սևից տարբերել իմանաս, պետք է միայն եղած կրթական ու կենսական փորձի վրա ձևավորված աշխարհահայացքդ իմանաս զանազան ոլորտներ տեղափոխել (ժողովրդի ասած՝ քթի ծակ ունենաս)։ Իսկ ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ ունի կրթություն և/կամ կենսափորձ։ Ավելի տեխնիկական մակարդակում կարծում եմ մեր ասածների տարբերությունը գիտելք vs մտքի սովորությունն է (knowledge vs. habit of mind)․ առաջինը պահանջում է կրթություն, երկրորդը՝ որոշակի հմտության ձևավորում ինչ էլ գիտելիք (կրթություն) որ չունենաս, իսկ ժողովուրդը, նորից՝ գիտելիք ունի, թեկուզ և դա չլինի տրադիցիոնալ ակադեմիական գիտելիքները։


Կրթությունը միայն գիտելիքի ձեռքբերումը չի, այլ նաև ու առաջին հերթին հմտությունների զարգացում ու քո ասած habit of mind։ Ցանկացած կրթական համակարգ նաև դրանով կարելի ա գնահատել․ ինչքանո՞վ ա զուտ չոր գիտելիքներ տալիս  ու ինչքանով հմտություններ զարգացնում։ Ինչևէ, ամեն դեպքում երբ վերևում ես «կրթել» բառն օգտագործել եմ, նաև դա եմ նկատի ունեցել ու իմ գնահատմամբ Նիկոլը նաև դա ա անում։ 





> Այստեղ էլ իրար մի քիչ չենք հասկանում։  Նայի, ես ասում եմ առկա է Զ-ն, դու էլ ասում ես՝ համաձայն եմ, բայց չէր կարա տենց չլիներ, որտև ժողովուրդը անգրագետ ա, ղեկավարությունն էլ էդ ժողովրդից ա դուրս եկել։ Նախ ժողովրդից Վիկտոր Համբարձումյաններ, Տիգրան Պետրոսյաններ ու Կարեն Դեմիրճյաններ էլ են դուրս եկել, երկորդն էլ՝ թռիչքային են տարբերվում, թե չէ, դա էական չի, ու չի արդարացնում իրենց Զ որակը։ Հա, կարելի է ասել, որ լավ հեղափոխականը ու լավ պետական կառավարողը մի մարդու (խմբի) մեջ հազվադեպ ա միատեղվում, ինչի հետ համաձայն կլինեմ, բայց դա էլ չի մեղմացնում կամ արդարացնում կառավարողի դեֆիցիտների առկայությունը։


Կարեն Դեմիրճյանները վիճելի ա, իսկ Վիկտոր Համբարձումյան ու Տիգրան Պետրոսյանները շատ նեղ մասնագիտական ոլորտներում էին գործում, իրանց գործում առաջ շարժվելու համար լայն մասսաների աջակցության կարիքը չունեին։ Ու հետո խոսքը մենակ Նիկոլի մասին չի, այլ ընդհանուր թիմի․ սենց միջավայրում ժողովրդից թռիչքային տարբերվող անթերի պրոֆեսիոնալների մի ամբողջ քաղաքական թիմ չէր կարող հայտնվել։ Տաղանդն ու բարոյական արժեքները հլը մի կողմ․ նախորդ ռեժիմի կողմից պետական համակարգը մոնոպոլիզացված իրավիճակում, էդ կոռուպցիոն թիմից դուրս ոչ ոք սկի պետական կառավարման փորձ չէր կարող ձեռք բերել, համակարգի ներսի գիտելիքներ ունենալ․ մարդիկ զրոյից պիտի սկսեին։ 




> Ընդհանուր ճիշտ ուղղության մասին համաձայն եմ։ Բայց մի կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ․ հետիոտն էլ, էշն էլ, հարմարավետ մեքենան էլ կարան բոլորը նույն ճիշտ ուղղությամբ շարժվել, բայց դե մարդը կարա նախընտրի քայլելը կամ մեքենայով ուղևորվելը՝ էշի վրա հեծնելուց․․․


Սենց ասեմ․ հաշվի առնելով երկրի իրավիճակը ու բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները, ես ավելի դանդաղ առաջընթաց էի սպասում։ ու եթե բացարձակ արժեքով երկրի իրավիճակից գոհ չեմ, ապա բոլոր խոչընդոտները հաշվի առնելով կարծում եմ տեմպերն ու արդյունքները ոգևորիչ են, ու ներկա կառավարությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ գոհացնում ա ինձ ու ավելին ա անում, քան ես սպասում էի։  Եթե դուք էս կարճ ժամանակում ինչ–որ հրաշքներ էիք սպասում, ու հիասթափվում եք, ապա կասեմ, որ էդ նրանից ա, որ խնդրի ողջ բարդությունը չէիք պատկերացնում, բոլոր հանգամանքները հաշվի չեք առնում։

Եթե հենց հիմա նոր ընտրություններ լինեին․ էս պահի եղած այլընտրանքի պայմաններում առանց աչքս թարթելու նորից կընտրեի Նիկոլի թիմին, իրանց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ։

----------

Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ռեսուրսներից էս պահին մենակ ձվերն ա պակասում, տենանք էդ ունե՞ն բավականաչափ ։Դ


Դե, ԻՀԿ, էդ էն ռեսուրսն է, որի պակասը լրացնել չի լինում՝ ոնց պակաս եղել է, այդպես էլ մնալու է  :Dntknw:

----------


## Արշակ

> Պոպուլիզմի մասին ոնցոր իրար էնքան էլ չենք հասկանում։ Պուպուլիզմը ինքը վատ բան չի (որպես ժողովրդի շահերը հետապնդող գաղափարախոսություն), ու դրա նկատմամբ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքը հենց էլիտաների կողմից ժողովրդին (populace) որպես անգրագետ մասսա ընդունելու հետևանքն է, պոպուլիստ էլ անվանում են «թափթփուկին» օգտագործելով իշխանության հասածներին, որոնք ոչ թե ժողովրդի հավակնությունն են ստանում իրենց մոտեցումների համար, այլ հավակնություն ստանալու համար մոտեցումներ են որդեգրում։ Ու սենց պոպուլիստները սովորաբար իշխանության հասնելուց հետո էլ իրենց լեգիտիմությունը փորձում են պահել ժողովրդահաճոյությամբ, այլ ոչ թե իրենց տված խոստումների կատարմամբ։ Հիմա կարծես դու ասում ես, որ Նիկոլին պետք էր ժողովրդի հավակնությունը, դրա համար էլ պոպուլիզմը օգտագործում էր որպես գործիք՝ նախկին ռեժիմին չեզոքացնելու համար, բայց պետք եղած ժամանակով իր մոտեցումները կորդեգրի ու ժողովրդին էլ կկրթի։ Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Նիկոլը ինքը տեղով պոպուլիստ ա, ու չունի մոտեցումների հավակնության հաշվին ստացած մանդատ, այլ իր լեգիտիմության միակ աղբյուրը հենց ժողովրդին հաճոյացնելն ա, ու շարունակելու ա դա անել, պետք եղած ժամանակ էլ մարդկանց «կրթել» մոլորեցնելով՝ հաճոյության մակարդակը պահպանելու համար։ Ու Ամուլսարի մասին իր լայվը դրա տիպիկ օրինակն էր։


Ծլնգ ջան, Նիկոլի լեգիտիմության միակ աղբյուրը պոպուլիզմը չի։ Նիկոլի լեգիտիմության աղբյուրը իր գործ անելն ա։ Հեղափոխությունը փայլուն, առանց զոհերի ու ցնցումների, մաքուր կազմակերպելն ա‎։ «Հրաշք», որին մեզնից ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, որ կարա լինի մոտ ապագայում։ Դրա համար ա, որ ժողովուրդը իրան ընտրել ա, ոչ թե պոպուլիստ խոսքերի։ ՈՒ կառավարման ընթացքում էլ լիքը գործ արվում ա․ էն ա որ, տասնյակ տարիներ պոպուլիզմով ու դպրոցական շարադրությունների ոճով ճոռոմ ու փուչ «ռազմահայրենասիրությամբ» կերակրված ժողովուրդը էդ հմտությունը չունի, որ թացը չորից տարբերի։ Ստիպված մարդը համ գործ ա անում ու ով էլ գործից չի հասկանում, իրանց էլ մի քիչ իրանց ուզած ռազմահայրենասիրությունն ա տալիս, որ «ադեկվադների» սոռոսական լոլոների տակ քաքմեջ չանեն սաղ, մինչև սովորեն թացը չորից տարբերել։

----------

Արէա (02.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.08.2019), Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> «իր կողմից»-ը անհատին չի վերաբերվում, այլ՝ միավորմանը, խմբավորմանը


Ապ, ԻՀԿ դա հայերեն չի։ "Անձանց միավորումը" չի կարող լինել "իր" կամ "նա"։

----------


## Varzor

> Օրինակ ասում են, Բադասյան Ռուստամը բանակում հատկապես հզոր է եղել տաբուրետկեքով կռվում, իսկ Արայիկ Հարությունյանն էլ, որ բակ էր դուրս գալիս, դաժե բիսեդկի քյառթերը դզվում էին, հարգանքով շարվում պատի տակ: ...


Էս հատվածը կարգին բացեց  :LOL:   :Lol2: 

no comment  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հենց նոր ՔՊ մի պատգամավոր հրաժարական տվեց՝ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ, բայց էս պատմական պահ էր...


Ոչ մի պատմական պահ էլ չկար։ Հեղափոխությունից հետո իշխանության մեջ էլի են տենց հրաժարականներ եղել այլ պաշտոններում ու էդ նորմալ պրոցես ա։ Իզուր մի ոգևորվի․ իշխանության պառակտվել, ճաքեր տալ բան, մոտ ապագայում չի սպասվում։ 


Ապեր հավանաբար դու գիտակցական մակարդակում ուզում ես որ կառավարությունը հաջողի/չձախողվի, բայց էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ ենթագիտակցական, էմոցիոնալ մակարդակում ամեն անգամ հրճվում ես սենց իբր ձախողման «փաստերից»։ Ու երբեք էդ էմոցիոնալ ոգևորությունը չես արտահայտում հաջողությունների ժամանակ։ ՈՒ քո սենց տրամադրվածությունը բացի քեզնից, բոլորին ակնհայտ ա։ 

Ինձ որ լսես, մենակով լուռ կնստես ու ինքդ քեզ հարցեր կտաս․ ինչի՞ ա տենց, ինչի՞ց ես նեղված։ Արդյո՞ք նրանից ա, որ էս հեղափոխությունը կարողացան անեն ոչ թե քո ճանաչած քյաբաբ ուտող ռազմահայրենասիրական «ուժեղ տղերքը», այլ էն տարօրինակ, «ճլուզ–մլուզ փաբի տղերքը», որոնք քեզ էնքան էլ հասկանալի չեն‎։ Կամ նրանից, որ ինքդ քեզ համոզում էիր, որ ոչինչ չի ստացվի, իզուր մի էլ փորձեք, մեկ էլ մարդիկ հաջողացնում են ու պիտի ընդունես որ սխալվել ես, իսկ սխալվել ընդունելը ոչ մեկին էլ հաճելի չի  :Smile:  ՈՒ որ ձախողվեն, կարաս խելոք դուրս գաս․ «տեսե՜ք, որ ասում էի՜, ես ճիշտ էի»։ Կամ կարող ա ուրիշ պատճառ կա, չգիտեմ, բայց արժի խորանալ  :Smile:  

Լիոն ջան, կներես եթե որևէ ձևով էս գրածս կարա վիրավորական թվա․ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ։ ՈՒղղակի ինձ թվում ա էս թեմայով մի քիչ ինքդ քեզ հասկանալու բան ունես։ Իսկ թե վստահ ես, որ չունես, իգնոր արա գրածս։

----------

Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե հենց հիմա նոր ընտրություններ լինեին․ էս պահի եղած այլընտրանքի պայմաններում առանց աչքս թարթելու նորից կընտրեի Նիկոլի թիմին, իրանց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ։


Նախ ասեմ, որ մի շտապիր՝ ընտրություններին դեռ ժամանակ կա  :Wink:  Իսկ հնեց հիմա նորից Նիկոլին ընտրողները շատ են, քանզի այլ տարբերակ՝ այլընտրանք չկա։



> ... Հեղափոխությունը փայլուն, առանց զոհերի ու ցնցումների, *մաքուր կազմակերպելն ա‎*։ «Հրաշք», որին մեզնից ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, որ կարա լինի մոտ ապագայում։ ...


Ներող, բայց ես կարծում եմ ոչ թե "հրաշք" այլ "հեքիաթ"։ Հեքիաթներին հավատացողներն ավելի շատ են, քան հրաշքներին  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց նոր ՔՊ մի պատգամավոր հրաժարական տվեց՝ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ, բայց էս պատմական պահ էր...


Բայց սրա ի՞նչն է պատմական։ Առաջին դեպքն է, թե՞ վերջին  :Smile: 

Հենց պատգամավորի բացատրություններից ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ է




> ․․․Որոշումը բացառապես իմն է, պարտադրված կամ հրահրված չէ որևէ մեկի կողմից: Պատճառները մաքուր անձնական տիրույթում են: Ք*աղաքականությամբ զբաղվող անձը պիտի օժտված լինի քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու համար անհրաժեշտ որակներով*: Խորապես հավատացած եմ, որ *ինձ մոտ այդ որակներից մի քանի կարևորագույնները բացակայում են*, ինչն ինձ անհամատեղելի է դարձնում այդ գործունեության հետ:


Աղբյուր

Մարդը հասկացելա, որ երեսփոխանության տաղանդ չունի, զատո ազնվություն ունի էդքանը հրապարակային հայտնելու ու հեռանալու։
Չէ, ոնց որ իսկականից պատմական պահ էր  :Think: 

Այ մեկ էլ հետաքրքիր է, թե "քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու համար անհրաժեշտ որակները" որո՞նք են։ Տեսնես իմ մտածածներն են, թե՞ ուրիշներն էլ կան․․․

----------

Արշակ (30.08.2019), Ուլուանա (30.08.2019), Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ներող, բայց ես կարծում եմ ոչ թե "հրաշք" այլ "հեքիաթ"։ Հեքիաթներին հավատացողներն ավելի շատ են, քան հրաշքներին


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել‎։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապ, ԻՀԿ դա հայերեն չի։ "Անձանց միավորումը" չի կարող լինել "իր" կամ "նա"։


Ինչի՞ հայերեն չի..

Նախադասության նախնական իմաստն աղավաղելով՝ վերցնենք պարզեցված տարբերակը.

[
Քրեական խմբավորում է համարվում անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն:
]

Միավորումը գործում է ԻՐ կողմից սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն:

Ըստ իս՝ շարադասությունը ճիշտ ա:
Էստեղ չի կարող «իր»-ի փոխարեն «իրենց» կամ ուրիշ մի բան լինել:
Առավել ևս՝ «իր»-ը չի կարող հղվել «միավորում»-ից բացի նախադասության մեկ այլ անդամի:

----------


## Lion

> Բայց սրա ի՞նչն է պատմական։ Առաջին դեպքն է, թե՞ վերջին


Նոր Հայաստանում, ինչպես նաև Իմ Քայլի դեպքում առաջին դեպքն էր...

----------


## Արշակ

> Նոր Հայաստանում, ինչպես նաև Իմ Քայլի դեպքում առաջին դեպքն էր...


Առաջինը չէր։ Վարչապետի խորհրդականի պաշտոնից Արսեն Խառատյանի հրաժարականը, կառավարության մեջ տարբեր պաշտոնների էլի մի քանիսը կային, ավագանու անդամներ։ Թեթև տար, նորմալ պրոոցես ա, դեռ էլի ա լիքը լինելու ու էդ ոչ մի էական բան չի փոխելու, ոչ մի պատմական իրադարձություն չի առաջացնելու։

----------


## Արշակ

> Դեեե, էդ պահով որ հաստատ սաղ տեղնա - սաղ տեղը տեղին, բանակ անցած, կռիվ տեսած, տված ու առած տղերք են՝ տղամարդկությունը վրաներից կաթում է, ամեն մեկը մի-մի առյուծ...
> 
> Օրինակ ասում են, Բադասյան Ռուստամը բանակում հատկապես հզոր է եղել տաբուրետկեքով կռվում, իսկ Արայիկ Հարությունյանն էլ, որ բակ էր դուրս գալիս, դաժե բիսեդկի քյառթերը դզվում էին, հարգանքով շարվում պատի տակ: Լեգենդներ են պատմում նաև պարոն Ավինյանի տղամարդկային հզոր խարիզմատիկ հատկանիշների մասին, դե իսկ Արարատ Միրզոյանն էլ, բոլորս գիտենք, ընդհանրապես տան գործ անել չունի, ինքը որ մի հատ փռշտումա... կինը միանգամից փոշեկուլը միացնում, տան փոշին է սկսում մաքրել...


Լիոն ջան, տղամարդկության, ուժի ու հզորության մասին պատկերացումներդ հնացած են։ Էսօրվա աշխարհում ուժեղն ու հզորը նա՛ չի, ով բանակում տաբուրետկեքով իր զինակիցների գլուխ ա ջարդում, նա՛ չի, ում հայաթ դուրս գալուց բիսետկի քյարթերը շարվում են պատի տակ, նա չի, ում փռշտալուց կնիկը վախեցած վազում ա պոլերը լպստելու։ Ժամանակակից աշխարհում ուժն ու հզորությունը խելքն ա։ alpha male–ը ինտելեկտուալն ա, թեկուզ փոքրամարմին ու աչկարիկ։ Իսկ քո ասած տաբուրետկով գլուխ ջարդողները էվոլուցիոն ատխոդներ են, որ անցնելու են գնան ու աշխարհ չեն փոխելու։ 

Էլոն Մասկին դպրոցում բուլիները աստիճաններից ներքև էին տշում, բայց էսօր ինքը աշխարհի հզորներից ա, ինքն ա թելադրում, նոր աշխարհը ոնց պիտի լինի։ Իսկ իրան աստիճաններից տշողները ու՞ր են մնացել։ 

Հայաստանում հեղափոխությունն էլ նաև էդ «ուժեղ տղերքի» մասին պատկերացումների ու արժեքների հեղափոխություն էր։ Ինտելեկտուալի հաղթանակն էր մախին տված բութ ու բռի վայրենիների նկատմամբ։ 
Էդ որ տենց առհամարանքով հեգնում ու ծաղրում ես, էդ քո ասած «բառերում նստող» աչկարիկ տղերքին, իրանք շատ ավելի ուժեղ տղերք են, որ էնքան ձու ունեցան, որ ընդամենը մի 15 հոգով հելան ռեժիմի դեմ հեղափոխություն անելու ու հաղթեցին, քան քո տաբուրետկեքով կռիվ անող վայրենիները։ Արին մի բան ինչ քսան տարի սաղ ժողովուրդը երազում էր, բայց չէր կարում։

Ինչքան շուտ վերաիմաստավորես էս ամենը էնքան պակաս ցավոտ կլինի։ Իրականում հավանաբար, ենթագիտակցորեն էսքանը զգում ես, դրա համար ես նեղված էսօրվա իշխանություններից․ որովհետև դիսոնանս ա առաջացրել «ուժեղ տղերքի» քո նախկին պատկերացումների հետ։

----------

Ուլուանա (30.08.2019), Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել‎։


Ուզում եմ ասել հեղափոխությունը ոչ թե հրաշք էր, այլ հեքիաթ, որին դեռ շատերը հավատում են։

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչի՞ հայերեն չի..
> 
> Նախադասության նախնական իմաստն աղավաղելով՝ վերցնենք պարզեցված տարբերակը.
> 
> [
> Քրեական խմբավորում է համարվում անձանց միավորումը, որը գործում է իր կողմից սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն:
> ]
> 
> Միավորումը գործում է ԻՐ կողմից սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն:
> ...


Ապ, հայերեն չի՝ "իր", "ինքը", "նրա" հիմա շատ են օգտագործում անշունչ առաջկաների և վերացական ու հավքական գոյականների հետ, բայց դա հայերեն չի։ Համենայն դեպս ես դպրոցում էդպես եմ սովորել։ Թե հիմա բան է փոխվել ․․․

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․Ժամանակակից աշխարհում ուժն ու հզորությունը խելքն ա։ *alpha male–ը* ինտելեկտուալն ա, թեկուզ փոքրամարմին ու աչկարիկ։ ․․․


Էսօր էս ինչ բացող մտքեր են գրվում  :LOL:   :Lol2: 

Այ սենց էլ ապրում ենք։

----------

Lion (30.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ուզում եմ ասել հեղափոխությունը ոչ թե հրաշք էր, այլ հեքիաթ, որին դեռ շատերը հավատում են։


Այսինքն՝ ըստ քեզ հեղափոխություն չի՞ եղել  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն՝ ըստ քեզ հեղափոխություն չի՞ եղել


Այո՝ չի եղել։ Միգուցե իշխանափոխություն, կամ ինչպես ասում են շախմատային փոխատեղում, բայց ոչ հեղափոխություն։
Բոլոր հեղափոխություններն էլ ունեն որոշակի ընդհանուր գծեր, մասնավորապես հետհեղափոխական կոշտ մեթոդների կիրառումը, տապալված իշխանություններին ու նրանց աջակցող քրեաօլիգարխիկ տարրերին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելը և այլն։
Մեր պարագայում նման բաներ չկան․ նախկին հանցավոր ռեժիմի պարագլուխն իր հավեսով ֆռֆռում է, ժողովրդի դեմ ուժ կիրառած նախարարներն ու պաշտոնյաները, քրեաօլիգարխիկ տարրերը՝ նույնպես։
Մնացած առումով․ շատ լավ փաթեթավորված հեղափոխության պատրանք է։

Էս կարծիքս չի փոխվի, քանի նշածս երևույթները չեմ տեսել։ Հենց տեսա, առանց նեղվելու կգրեմ, որ ես սխալ էի, իսկ դուք՝ ճիշտ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Էս որնա՞, մարլեզոնյան բալետի հերթական հատվա՞ծը։



> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը off the record ռեժիմում նախատել է դեսպաններին, թե՝ ոչինչ չեք անում մեր տնտեսության համար՝ ո՛չ ներդրումներ եք բերում, ո՛չ առեւտրաշրջանառությունն ու տնտեսական կապերն եք զարգացնում դեսպանընկալ երկրների հետ, ձեզ ինչո՞ւ ենք պահում՝ այդքան փող ծախսում


Աղբյուր

Մեկն էլ ասի, էդ դեսպանների ձեռը թուղթ ու թամասի տվե՞լ եք՝ էն ատերի անունն ինչ էր ․․․ հա, ծրագիր, հայեցակարգ, գործողությունների պլան ու էլ եսիմ ինչ։
Փաստորեն իրեն իրենցով պիտի որոշեն, թե ոնց պիտի երկրի ու տնտեսության համար պիտի անի լինեն  :LOL: 

Է իրանք էլ կարան մի քանի հանքարադյունահանող գտնեն՝ թե բա տես, կապեր ենք ստեղծել, ներդրումներ ենք բերում, աշխատատեղեր կլինեն  :Lol2:

----------


## Lion

> Առաջինը չէր։ Վարչապետի խորհրդականի պաշտոնից Արսեն Խառատյանի հրաժարականը, կառավարության մեջ տարբեր պաշտոնների էլի մի քանիսը կային, ավագանու անդամներ։ Թեթև տար, նորմալ պրոոցես ա, դեռ էլի ա լիքը լինելու ու էդ ոչ մի էական բան չի փոխելու, ոչ մի պատմական իրադարձություն չի առաջացնելու։


Նկատի ունեմ՝ դեպուտատներից: Ուժեղ տղերքի պահով՝ քո թույլտվությամբ մնամ իմ կարծիքին  :Smile:  Ներկա իշխանությանն էլ հեգնում եմ, որովհետև անճար են և ոչ գործունյա:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս որնա՞, մարլեզոնյան բալետի հերթական հատվա՞ծը։
> 
> Աղբյուր
> 
> Մեկն էլ ասի, էդ դեսպանների ձեռը թուղթ ու թամասի տվե՞լ եք՝ էն ատերի անունն ինչ էր ․․․ հա, ծրագիր, հայեցակարգ, գործողությունների պլան ու էլ եսիմ ինչ։
> Փաստորեն իրեն իրենցով պիտի որոշեն, թե ոնց պիտի երկրի ու տնտեսության համար պիտի անի լինեն 
> 
> Է իրանք էլ կարան մի քանի հանքարադյունահանող գտնեն՝ թե բա տես, կապեր ենք ստեղծել, ներդրումներ ենք բերում, աշխատատեղեր կլինեն


Այ սենց դեղին մամուլ ես կարդում, դրա համար էլ մտածում ես, որ հեղափոխություն չի եղել  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այ սենց դեղին մամուլ ես կարդում, դրա համար էլ մտածում ես, որ հեղափոխություն չի եղել


Դե եթե կարծում ես, որ իրավիճակի մասին տեղեկությունները միայն մամուլից եմ իմանում, ուրեմն էլ չշարունակենք։
Հավատա, բայց մամուլից բացի շատ ավելի իրական տեղեկատվության աղբյուրներ կան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուժեղ տղերքի պահով՝ քո թույլտվությամբ մնամ իմ կարծիքին


Դե որովհետև դու էլ ես չէ՞ ուժեղ տղա։

----------


## Lion

հԸգերներիս հարցրա, ապե...

----------


## Varzor

> հԸգերներիս հարցրա, ապե...


Էդ տարբերակն էլ ակտուալ չի ։)

----------

Lion (30.08.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե եթե կարծում ես, որ իրավիճակի մասին տեղեկությունները միայն մամուլից եմ իմանում, ուրեմն էլ չշարունակենք։
> Հավատա, բայց մամուլից բացի շատ ավելի իրական տեղեկատվության աղբյուրներ կան։


մամուլից չէ․ դատելով մեջբերածիցդ ու եզրակացություններիցդ՝ քոչարյանական դեղին մամուլից  :LOL:  Սենց կարևոր նրբությունները բաց մի թող  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> մամուլից չէ․ դատելով մեջբերածիցդ ու եզրակացություններիցդ՝ քոչարյանական դեղին մամուլից  Սենց կարևոր նրբությունները բաց մի թող


 :LOL: 
Ապ, ոնց որ գրառումս սխալ ես հասկացել  :Smile: 
Գրառմանս իմաստն այն էր, որ հերթական ծակ տաշտակն է՝ ԱԳ-ն ու կառավարությունը ոչինչ չեն ունեցել դեսպաններին "ժառանգություն" թողնելու, ասել է թե համարյա զրոյից պիտի սկսեն։

Նենց չի չէ, որ արտաքին քաղաքականության հայեցակարգերն ու դեսպանատների գործունեությունը լրիվ նոր կառավարությունն է մշակել։ Պիտի որ ահագին բազա ունենային, որը չունեն կամ էլ եղածը բանի պետք չի։
Գաղտնիք չի, որ դեսպան լինելը խոպան գնալու պես մի բան է եղել՝ գնում էին ֆռֆռալու ու փող աշխատելու։
Հուսով եմ էդ խոպանի ճամփեքը կփակեն։

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապ, ոնց որ գրառումս սխալ ես հասկացել 
> Գրառմանս իմաստն այն էր, որ հերթական ծակ տաշտակն է՝ ԱԳ-ն ու կառավարությունը ոչինչ չեն ունեցել դեսպաններին "ժառանգություն" թողնելու, ասել է թե համարյա զրոյից պիտի սկսեն։
> 
> Նենց չի չէ, որ արտաքին քաղաքականության հայեցակարգերն ու դեսպանատների գործունեությունը լրիվ նոր կառավարությունն է մշակել։ Պիտի որ ահագին բազա ունենային, որը չունեն կամ էլ եղածը բանի պետք չի։
> Գաղտնիք չի, որ դեսպան լինելը խոպան գնալու պես մի բան է եղել՝ գնում էին ֆռֆռալու ու փող աշխատելու։
> Հուսով եմ էդ խոպանի ճամփեքը կփակեն։


Եղբայր, հերիք չի news.am–ի իբր off the record ասած, իսկ իրականում կոնկրետ մի քանի մանիպուլատիվ ենթատեքստեր առաջ բրդելու առաջադրանք կատարող բամբասանքն ես մեջբերել, մի բան էլ որպես պաշտոնական տեղեկություն քննարկում, հետը կռիվ ես տալիս։ Ո՞ր մասն եմ տեղ սխալ հասկացել։ 
Ընդ որում էս տիպի «չար լեզուներն ասում են» ոճի մուտիլովկեքը news.am–ը սովորաբար իրանց անունից չեն գրում․ մի հատ Ճ կլասի մեդիայով են սկզբից հրապարակում, հետո էլ news.am-ը հղում ա անում․ «Հրապարակը» գրում է», «Փաստ․ինֆո–ն գրում է» ոճով։ Իրանց արևին կլաս են պահում էլի  :LOL:   դեբիլ նյութերը իրանց անունով չեն գրում։ Որ հետո դեմները դնես, թե սուտ եք ասում․ կասեն՝ սուտ չենք ասում․ մենք ընդամենը հղում ենք արել՝ ասել ենք, որ «Հրապարակը» սենց բան ա գրել։  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (31.08.2019), Աթեիստ (14.09.2019), Տրիբուն (30.08.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կրկին թիմի պահով...

Նստած մտածում եմ, էլի...

Սկայպի էս հայտնի համաժողովի պահով՝ *փաստորեն* ստացվում է, որ Նիկոլը իսկապես Էլարդի եզրակացությունը ուշադիր չէր ուսումնասիել, այլ վստահել էր... *թիմի անդամներին։* Մինչև էդ էլ, չլինելով իրավաբան, ինչը մեծապես մեղմում է իրավիճակը՝ կրկին իր թիմի անդամներին հավատալով գնացել էր Վահե Գրիգորյանի ավանտյուրային, վեթթինգին, դատարանների դռները փակելուն, ՀԱՊԿ-ին կոպտելուն, Լուկաշենկոյին կոպտելուն, Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելուն, հայտարարելուն, թե մարտի 1-ի գործով մարդասպան է ձերբակալվել և այլն, և այլն, և այլն

Ստացվում է, որ, մասնավորապես նաև վերջինի գործով, ոչ թե Լիդիա֊Էլարդին ստուգեցին, այլ թիմին բայց...

Արդյո՞ք ժամանակը չէ թիմի հարցով հետևություններ անելուն, հը՞  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞ր մասն եմ տեղ սխալ հասկացել։


 :Smile:  Ոնց որ բարդացրեցի, ավելի պարզ ներկայացնեմ.
News.am-ը հղվելով Հրապարակին, ասում է, որ իբր թե Նիկոլը բարկացել է դեսպանների վրա, որ վատ են աշխատում: Այսինքն ուզում են ներկայացնել, որ Փաշինյանի ներկայիս կառավարության դեսպանները վատն են և չեն աշխատում և ԱԳ տաշտակը ծակ է: Կարճ ասած ներկայացնում են որպես Փաշինյանի կառավարության հերթական ձախողում:

Այնինչ իրականում ներկայիս դեսպանների աշխատանքի կանոնները, ծրագրերը ու էլի եսիմ ինչ կարգավորուներ (ոլորտին չեմ տիրապետում, կարողա մի բան էլ էն չեմ ասում) ստեղծվել են նախկին իշխանությունների ժամանակ:
Ու եթե հիմա տաշտակը ծակ է, դա ոչ թե Փաշինյանի կառավարության թերացումն է, այլ նախորդ իշխանությունների: Նոր կառավարությունը ստիպված է էդ ծակ տաշտակը կարկատել կամ էլ նոր

Իրենց կարճ խելքով յանի ներկաներին են փնովում, բայց դե հո հասկանում ենք, թե որտեղ է թաղած խոզի գլուխը:

----------

Lion (31.08.2019)

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլը պոպուլիզմի արքանա: Բայց Ամուլսարի հարցում էտ չի աշխատում:
 Պիտի որոշում կայացնի կամ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ, կամ հանքը աշխատումա կամ չի աշխատում:
Հիմա մեր Ձկան խանութի ճակատամարտ սադրած ու ճողոպրած խեռոսը էլի ուզումա թռնի պատասխանատվությունից:
Պատասխանատվությունը քցի ՔԿ ի վրա ինչ որ ելառդի վրա, բնահպանության նախարարության վրա ու էլի ժամանակ ձգի:
Բա վաղը մյուս օրը որ պատերազմ սկսի էս մեր խեռոսը ոնցա զորք ղեկավարելու որոշում կայացնելու:
Ամեն օպերացիան նստելույա երկու տարի քննարկի: Խոսքի բնապահպանները դեմ են որ Միրբաշիրը գրավենք, գրադերով ռմբակոծելուց փոշի կբարձրանա բնությունը կաղտոտվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կրկին թիմի պահով...
> 
> Նստած մտածում եմ, էլի...
> 
> Սկայպի էս հայտնի համաժողովի պահով՝ *փաստորեն* ստացվում է, որ Նիկոլը իսկապես Էլարդի եզրակացությունը ուշադիր չէր ուսումնասիել, այլ վստահել էր... *թիմի անդամներին։* Մինչև էդ էլ, չլինելով իրավաբան, ինչը մեծապես մեղմում է իրավիճակը՝ կրկին իր թիմի անդամներին հավատալով գնացել էր Վահե Գրիգորյանի ավանտյուրային, վեթթինգին, դատարանների դռները փակելուն, ՀԱՊԿ-ին կոպտելուն, Լուկաշենկոյին կոպտելուն, Արցախը բանակցային կողմ դարձնելուն, հայտարարելուն, թե մարտի 1-ի գործով մարդասպան է ձերբակալվել և այլն, և այլն, և այլն
> 
> Ստացվում է, որ, մասնավորապես նաև վերջինի գործով, ոչ թե Լիդիա֊Էլարդին ստուգեցին, այլ թիմին բայց...
> 
> Արդյո՞ք ժամանակը չէ թիմի հարցով հետևություններ անելուն, հը՞


Կարծում ես թի՞մն ա խնդիրը, թե՞ ուղղակի տեսավ ձև չկա, որոշեց մեկնումեկին (էս դեպքում Իվանյանին) զոհաբերել։ Ամուլսարը ըստ էության լրիվ տեղավորվում ա իրա կառավարության (ու նաև հենց անձամբ Նիկոլի) որդեգրած տնտեսական քաղաքականության մեջ։ Ուղղակի եթե մյուս դեպքերում լուրջ ընդվզումներ չեղան, ու հեշտությամբ պլստացին, ապա Ամուլսարի դեպքում ընդվզումը շատ լայնածավալ էր (դե համ էլ նախորդ դեպքերի համեմատ էս անգամ ժողովրդին լրիվ էշի տեղ էին դնում ու չէին սպասում, որ իրանցից խելոք դուրս կգան), հետևաբար ստիպված պիտի հետ կանգնեին։ Նիկոլը հո չէ՞ր կանգնելու, ասեր՝ վայ, կներեք, սխալվել եմ։ Պիտի ուրիշին սխալ հաներ։

----------

Varzor (01.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մի կողմ թողնենք էն, որ էդ ազնիվ չի, թեև քաղաքական առումով՝ ճիշտ, քաղաքական առումով ստեղ ուրիշ խնդիր կա - ինքը, ոնց ասում են, պիտի գնա, էն հեռու դրած քարին մենակ նստի ու մտածի - էսօր Ամուլսարի վրով քաշեցին, սխալն ուրիշի վրա ջարդելով սղղցրինք, բա՞ որ վաղն ավելի լուրջ հարց լինի և սխալն ուղղել չստացվի կամ դրա ուղղելը ցանկացած դեպքում ծանր հետևանքների բերի:

Երկիր կառավարելը խաղ ու պար չէ՝ դրան պետք էմոտենալ որպես աշխարհի ամենա-ամենա-ամենալուրջ մի գործի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.09.2019), Varzor (01.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլը պոպուլիզմի արքանա: Բայց Ամուլսարի հարցում էտ չի աշխատում:
>  Պիտի որոշում կայացնի կամ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ, կամ հանքը աշխատումա կամ չի աշխատում:
> Հիմա մեր Ձկան խանութի ճակատամարտ սադրած ու ճողոպրած խեռոսը էլի ուզումա թռնի պատասխանատվությունից:
> Պատասխանատվությունը քցի ՔԿ ի վրա ինչ որ ելառդի վրա, բնահպանության նախարարության վրա ու էլի ժամանակ ձգի:
> Բա վաղը մյուս օրը որ պատերազմ սկսի էս մեր խեռոսը ոնցա զորք ղեկավարելու որոշում կայացնելու:
> Ամեն օպերացիան նստելույա երկու տարի քննարկի: Խոսքի բնապահպանները դեմ են որ *Միրբաշիրը գրավենք*, գրադերով ռմբակոծելուց փոշի կբարձրանա բնությունը կաղտոտվի:


Ավելի լավ է լինել պոպուլիզմի, քան թե պուպուլիզմի արքա, ինչպիսին էին Քոչարյանն ու Սարգսյանը  :LOL: 
Ընգծածս հատվածն ուղղակի ապազգային և հակազգային, հակապետական արտահայտություն է, որի համար ուղղակի բառեր չեմ գտնում կոռեկտ արտահայտվելու
Զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից վարչապետը չի, որ պիտի որոշի հանքը շահագործվի թե ոչ: Դրա համար համապատասխան մարմիններ կան, ոնոք ցավոք, ժողովրդի հարցերին պատասխանելու բեռը գցել են վարչապետի վրա:
Հանգիստ մնա, որ պատերազմ լինի, իսկ դա ցավոք այդքան էլ հեռու չի, արագ որոշումներ կայացնողներ ու ռազմական օպերացիաներ ղեկավարողներ կգտնվեն  :Wink: 
Թող մենք Միրբաշիրը *ազատագրենք*, չուզողն էլ բնապահպանները լինեն  :LOL: 
Դու էն ասա, պատերազմի ժամանակ որտեղ ես լինելու?

----------


## Varzor

> Երկիր կառավարելը խաղ ու պար չէ՝ դրան պետք էմոտենալ որպես աշխարհի ամենա-ամենա-ամենալուրջ մի գործի:


Լիոն ջան, շատ լավ ես ասում, բայց մի քիչ վարդագույն ակնոցներով: Մարդկության գոյությունից ի վեր շատ լավ հայտնի են այն պատճառները, թե ինչու են որոշ մարդիկ իշխանության ձգտում:
Կոնկրետ Փաշինյանի պարագայում չեմ կարող ասել, թե կոնկրետ որ մի պատճառն է: Առերևույթ ներկայացվում է ազգի ու պետության ապագայով և ժողովրդավարությամբ մտահոգվածությունը:
Բայց դա, ԻՀԿ, իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում:
Ու սա այն դեպքերից է, երբ սխալ եմ դուրս գալիս` միայն ուրախանում եմ:

----------


## Lion

Դե հասկանալի է, ե՞ս չիմանամ դա, որ պատմությունն իմ ըստ էության երկրորդ մասնագիտությունն է: Ես խոսում եմ լավ, արժանի տիրակալի մասին...

----------


## Varzor

> ...Ես խոսում եմ լավ, *արժանի տիրակալի* մասին...


Դրանցից վերջին 30 տարում չենք ստացել ու քանի ժողովրդավարություն ենք խաղում՝ մեզ նման բան չի էլ "սպառնում"  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն չեմ՝ հենց ժողովրդավարության դեպքում եմ ամենամեծ շանսերը՝ ունենալ լավ տիրակալ:

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն չեմ՝ հենց ժողովրդավարության դեպքում եմ ամենամեծ շանսերը՝ ունենալ լավ տիրակալ:


Դե երևի պատմական հղումներ էլ կունենաս  :Wink:  Ժողովրդավարության որակն ուղիղ և անմիջականորեն կախված է ժողովրդի քանակից և որակից։ Ոնց որ թե երկուսից էլ շատ խիստ կաղում ենք  :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion

Տղեքը գորՁ են արել, ապրեն...

----------

Varzor (03.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Տղեքը գորՁ են արել, ապրեն...


Այ հենց մեկը նման շիլաշփոթի համար էի ասում, որ Էդ համակարգը դեռ շատ հում է ու եթե ինչ-որ խնդիր էլ լուծում է, ապա նոր խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու։
 @Chuk-ը հետս համամիտ չէր։

Ինձ արդեն խիստ նյարդայնացնում են մեր կրթական համակարգի վրա տարեց տարի կատարվող փորձարարությունները։ ԻՀԿ, էդ փորձարարությունների պատճառները հայտնի են, բայց ցավոք, հետևանքները կրում ենք մենք ու մեր մատաղ սերունդները։

Հ․Գ․
Անհույս ու փտած պետական կրթական համակարգի պատճառով էլ իմ երեխաների համար ընտրեցի մասնավոր կրթությունը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համաձայն չեմ՝ հենց ժողովրդավարության դեպքում եմ ամենամեծ շանսերը՝ ունենալ լավ տիրակալ:


Իսկ, տիրակալի փոխարեն, լավ առաջնորդ ունենալու ամենամեծ շանսե՞րը որ դեպքում են..

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ, տիրակալի փոխարեն, լավ առաջնորդ ունենալու ամենամեծ շանսե՞րը որ դեպքում են..


Քարե դար վերադառնալու դեպքում  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քարե դար վերադառնալու դեպքում


Էդ ճամփից արդեն շեղվանք:
Սերժին մերժին
))

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ ճամփից արդեն շեղվանք:
> Սերժին մերժին
> ))


Սերժի ռեժիմը տանում էր ոչ թե դեպի քարե դար, այլ բոլտ ու գայկի դար։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սերժի ռեժիմը տանում էր ոչ թե դեպի քարե դար, այլ բոլտ ու գայկի դար։


Էդ ոնց որ «ում բոլտը՝ ում գայկեն», հա՞ )))

----------


## Lion

> Այ հենց մեկը նման շիլաշփոթի համար էի ասում, որ Էդ համակարգը դեռ շատ հում է ու եթե ինչ-որ խնդիր էլ լուծում է, ապա նոր խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու։
>  @Chuk-ը հետս համամիտ չէր։
> 
> Ինձ արդեն խիստ նյարդայնացնում են մեր կրթական համակարգի վրա տարեց տարի կատարվող փորձարարությունները։ ԻՀԿ, էդ փորձարարությունների պատճառները հայտնի են, բայց ցավոք, հետևանքները կրում ենք մենք ու մեր մատաղ սերունդները։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Անհույս ու փտած պետական կրթական համակարգի պատճառով էլ իմ երեխաների համար ընտրեցի մասնավոր կրթությունը։


Էս դրեցի, որ կրթության ոլորտում 1.5 տարում չարվածին ականատես լինենք: Մյուս տարի ճտերս դպրոց են գնալու, հլը ու պատկերացրեք՝ զույգ, որ տարբեր դասարաններ կընկնեն կամ... տարբեր դպրոցներ: 

Ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ կրթական համակարգով անցած երեխա չունեցած մարդը չպիտի կրթնախի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս դրեցի, որ կրթության ոլորտում 1.5 տարում չարվածին ականատես լինենք: Մյուս տարի ճտերս դպրոց են գնալու, հլը ու պատկերացրեք՝ զույգ, որ տարբեր դասարաններ կընկնեն կամ... տարբեր դպրոցներ: 
> 
> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ կրթական համակարգով անցած երեխա չունեցած մարդը չպիտի կրթնախի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի:


Իրականում առցանց գրանցման համակարգը շատ լավ միտք ա։ Բայց ինչպես միշտ, գործը կիսատ են արել. մի բան, որ հատուկ ա թե՛ նոր, թե՛ հին Հայաստանին։ Ասենք ի՞նչն էր խանգարում, որ համակարգն էնպես ստեղծվեր, որ դպրոցում մի երեխա ունեցող ծնողի երկրորդ երեխան ցուցակի ավելի վերևներում հայտնվեր։ Կամ օրինակ դպրոցների ընտրությունը սահմանափակեին տնից հեռավորությամբ, որ օրինակ Դավթաշենում ապրողն իրա էրեխուն Չեխով չխցկեր։

----------

Lion (04.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Տղեքը գորՁ են արել, ապրեն...


Կոնկրետ պատվիրված, իրականությունից կտրված ռեպորտաժ ա:

Այո, եղել ա նույնիսկ դեպք, երբ երկվորյակ երեխաները ծնողների ոչ վարժ աշխատանքի արդյունքում ընկել են տարբեր դպրոցներ: Խնդիրը լուծվել է՝ համապատասխան հարցը քննելուց ու դպրոցին լրացուցիչ տեղ իջացնելու միջոցով: 

Ընդհանրապես նման խնդրահարույց դեպքերը, եթե իսկապես խնդրահարույց են եղել, լուծվել են:

Համակարգն ընտիր աշխատել է: Դպրոցների գեր ու թերբեռնվածությունների հարցերը լուծվել է: Փողով երեխեքին «էլիտար» դպրոցներ տեղավորելը, որի արդյունքում խեղճուկրակ երեխեքը գնում էին հեռու դպրոցներ, լուծվել է:

Եղել են փոքր քանակով բողոքներ: Բոլոր խնդրահարույց բողոքներին լուծում է տրվել:

Բայց դե սենց տռֆս ռեպորտաժներ պետք ա լինեն ու դրանց կտերը կուլ տվող ձեր նման «լուրջ» մարդիկ ))

----------

Chilly (04.09.2019), Արէա (08.09.2019), Վիշապ (05.09.2019), Տրիբուն (04.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրականում առցանց գրանցման համակարգը շատ լավ միտք ա։ Բայց ինչպես միշտ, գործը կիսատ են արել. մի բան, որ հատուկ ա թե՛ նոր, թե՛ հին Հայաստանին։ Ասենք ի՞նչն էր խանգարում, որ համակարգն էնպես ստեղծվեր, որ դպրոցում մի երեխա ունեցող ծնողի երկրորդ երեխան ցուցակի ավելի վերևներում հայտնվեր։ Կամ օրինակ դպրոցների ընտրությունը սահմանափակեին տնից հեռավորությամբ, որ օրինակ Դավթաշենում ապրողն իրա էրեխուն Չեխով չխցկեր։


Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ Դավթաշենում ապրողը իրավունք չունի երեխուն Չեխով բերել: Տարածքով սահմանափակելը էշության գագաթնակետ կլինի, որտև կարող ա ծնողը ասենք Չեխովի մոտ ա աշխատում ու իրան Չեխով բերելը հարմար ա:

Երեխային առավելություն տալու մեխանիզմ էլ չկա՝ ըստ իր եղբոր/քրոջ այդ դպրոցում սովորելու: Էդտեղ և իրավական, և տեխնիկական խնդիրներ կան:
Իրավական առումով երեխան առավելություն չունի:
Տեխնիկական առումով եթե դպրոցին տրամադրվել ա 30 տեղ, ապա եթե ծնողը 30 հոգի գրանցվելուց հետո ա դիմել, ի՞նչ մեխանիզմով պետք ա «ցուցակի առաջին համար» գնա: Ավելի վաղ գրանցված աշակերտին պետք է հանե՞ն դպրոցից: Թե՞ պետք է ծրագիրը ավտոմատ նոր տեղ հատկացնի դպրոցին, որի համար լուրջ իրավակարգավորումներ են պետք:
 Բայց մեխանիզմներ են ստեղծվել, որ խնդրահարույց դեպքերում դպրոցին լրացուցիչ տեղ ա տրամադրվում՝ խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Սա, ի դեպ, ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից ա, բայց որով զբաղվում են՝ առավել լավ լուծումներ գտնելու համար:

----------

Chilly (04.09.2019), Վիշապ (05.09.2019), Տրիբուն (04.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ուզում եմ մի բան էլ հստակ ֆիքսել:

Նախկինում եթե դպրոցի տեղերը զբաղված լինելուց հետո ծնողը երկրորդ երեխուն բերել ա տվյալ դպրոց ընդունելու, հաճախ ընդունել են՝ օրենքի խախտումով, կաշառքով:

Եթե ծնողը երկվորյակ երեխաներին տարել  ա դպրոց ընդունելու, երբ մնացել ա ընդամենը մեկ թափուր տեղ՝ երկուսին դպրոց ընդունել են օրենքի խախտումով, կաշառքով:

Այո, սրանք խնդիրներ են, որոնք ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ պետք է ստանան լուծում (արդեն ստացել են, բայց ավելի համակարգված ու լավ լուծում պետք ա ստանան), բայց էս խնդիրները որևէ կապ չունեն աշակերտների ընդունման առցանց համակարգի հետ: Առցանց համակարգն իր գործը փայլուն ա արել: Առաջացած խնդիրներն էլ լուծվել են դեպք առ դեպք քննելու ու համապատասխան՝ առանց օրենքի խախտման ու կաշառքի որոշումների կայացմամբ:

----------

Chilly (04.09.2019), Վիշապ (05.09.2019), Տրիբուն (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ Դավթաշենում ապրողը իրավունք չունի երեխուն Չեխով բերել: Տարածքով սահմանափակելը էշության գագաթնակետ կլինի, որտև կարող ա ծնողը ասենք Չեխովի մոտ ա աշխատում ու իրան Չեխով բերելը հարմար ա:
> 
> Երեխային առավելություն տալու մեխանիզմ էլ չկա՝ ըստ իր եղբոր/քրոջ այդ դպրոցում սովորելու: Էդտեղ և իրավական, և տեխնիկական խնդիրներ կան:
> Իրավական առումով երեխան առավելություն չունի:
> Տեխնիկական առումով եթե դպրոցին տրամադրվել ա 30 տեղ, ապա եթե ծնողը 30 հոգի գրանցվելուց հետո ա դիմել, ի՞նչ մեխանիզմով պետք ա «ցուցակի առաջին համար» գնա: Ավելի վաղ գրանցված աշակերտին պետք է հանե՞ն դպրոցից: Թե՞ պետք է ծրագիրը ավտոմատ նոր տեղ հատկացնի դպրոցին, որի համար լուրջ իրավակարգավորումներ են պետք:
>  Բայց մեխանիզմներ են ստեղծվել, որ խնդրահարույց դեպքերում դպրոցին լրացուցիչ տեղ ա տրամադրվում՝ խնդիրը լուծելու համար: Սա, ի դեպ, ամենալուրջ խնդիրներից ա, բայց որով զբաղվում են՝ առավել լավ լուծումներ գտնելու համար:


Մեր հին ու բարի ժամանակներում, երբ մենք մանուկ էինք ու դպրոց էինք գնում, դպրոցներն էնքան մոտ էին, որ սկի կարիք էլ չկար, որ ծնողը տանի։ Իսկ մոտիկ դպրոցներ տանելը մի քանի խնդիր ա լուծում.
1. Երեխան կարա ինքնուրույն դպրոց գնա, գա, ինչի արդյունքում երթևեկության ծանրաբեռնվածությունն ա նվազում
2. Էլիտիզմը վերանում ա
3. Ներառական կրթության հնարավորությունն ա մեծանում. հաշմանդամություն ունեցող էրեխեքին ավելի դժվար ա տեղից տեղ տեղափոխելը

Կասես, թե էս գրանցման համակարգով էլ ա էլիտիզմը վերանում։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ էլիտար դպրոցների տեղերը ավելի շուտ կլցվեն, իսկ ուրիշ տեղերինը դատարկ կմնա։ Պլյուս էլիտար դպրոցներ իրանց էրեխեքին կտանեն առավելապես լավ եկամուտ ունեցող ծնողները, որովհետև աղքատ ծնողները ֆինանսական հնարավորություն չունեն երեխային տաքսիով/մեքենայով կամ անգամ երթուղայինով դպրոց ուղարկելու։

Իսկ մեխանիզմը հետևյալն ա. ոչ թե գրանցումը փակում ես թվերը լրանալուն պես, այլ բաց թողնում կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածում։ Գրանցման ժամանակ կոնկրետ դպրոցում քույր/եղբայր ունեցող երեխաները կարան ավտոմատ բարձրանան ցուցակի վերին տեղեր։ Ու որպեսզի հաստատ վստահ լինես, որ բոլոր էրեխեքը տեղ կունենան, ամեն ծնողին կարելի ա հնարավորություն տալ երեք դպրոց ընտրել ըստ հերթականության։ Այսինքն, եթե երեխան չընկավ էն դպրոցը, որտեղ ծնողն ուզում ա, կընկնի մի ուրիշ դպրոց, որն էլի ծնողի կամքով ա, ոչ թե Փարաքարի դպրոց, որ ծնողը չիմանա՝ ոնց ա երեխային էնտեղ հասցնելու։

Ու եթե իրավական կարգավորում չկա էս հարցով, ուրեմն պետք ա ստեղծել։ Բա ինչի՞ համար են ԱԺ֊ում նստած մեծամասնությամբ։ 

Ուղղակի էսպիսի համակարգեր ներդնելիս պետք ա լավ մտածել։

----------

Lion (04.09.2019), Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր հին ու բարի ժամանակներում, երբ մենք մանուկ էինք ու դպրոց էինք գնում, դպրոցներն էնքան մոտ էին, որ սկի կարիք էլ չկար, որ ծնողը տանի։ Իսկ մոտիկ դպրոցներ տանելը մի քանի խնդիր ա լուծում.
> 1. Երեխան կարա ինքնուրույն դպրոց գնա, գա, ինչի արդյունքում երթևեկության ծանրաբեռնվածությունն ա նվազում
> 2. Էլիտիզմը վերանում ա
> 3. Ներառական կրթության հնարավորությունն ա մեծանում. հաշմանդամություն ունեցող էրեխեքին ավելի դժվար ա տեղից տեղ տեղափոխելը


Մեր հին ու բարի ժամանակներում շատ երեխաներ գնում էին հեռու դպրոցներ՝ տարբեր օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ հաշվի առնելով: Բնականաբար մեծամասնությունը գնում էր մոտիկ դպրոցներ, ինչպես և հիմա:




> Կասես, թե էս գրանցման համակարգով էլ ա էլիտիզմը վերանում։ Բայց էս դեպքում էլ էլիտար դպրոցների տեղերը ավելի շուտ կլցվեն, իսկ ուրիշ տեղերինը դատարկ կմնա։ Պլյուս էլիտար դպրոցներ իրանց էրեխեքին կտանեն առավելապես լավ եկամուտ ունեցող ծնողները, որովհետև աղքատ ծնողները ֆինանսական հնարավորություն չունեն երեխային տաքսիով/մեքենայով կամ անգամ երթուղայինով դպրոց ուղարկելու։


Այո, դեռ «էլիտար» դպրոցները ավելի արագ են լցվում: Մի քանի տարում էս համակարգի ներդրման արդյունքում «էլիտար»-ի գաղափարը կփոխվի («մեր դպրոցում սաղ պատգամավորի ու բիզնեսմենների երեխեք են») ու էդ խնդիրը վերջնական կլուծվի:




> Իսկ մեխանիզմը հետևյալն ա. ոչ թե գրանցումը փակում ես թվերը լրանալուն պես, այլ բաց թողնում կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածում։ Գրանցման ժամանակ կոնկրետ դպրոցում քույր/եղբայր ունեցող երեխաները կարան ավտոմատ բարձրանան ցուցակի վերին տեղեր։ Ու որպեսզի հաստատ վստահ լինես, որ բոլոր էրեխեքը տեղ կունենան, ամեն ծնողին կարելի ա հնարավորություն տալ երեք դպրոց ընտրել ըստ հերթականության։ Այսինքն, եթե երեխան չընկավ էն դպրոցը, որտեղ ծնողն ուզում ա, կընկնի մի ուրիշ դպրոց, որն էլի ծնողի կամքով ա, ոչ թե Փարաքարի դպրոց, որ ծնողը չիմանա՝ ոնց ա երեխային էնտեղ հասցնելու։


Ճիշտն ասած բավական անկապ բան ես ասում, բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ էդ անկապ տարբերակն ա քննարկվել: Փարաքարի օրինակը մեղմ ասած բլեֆ ա: Չի եղել տարածք, որում մոտակայքում ազատ տեղերով դպրոցներ չեն եղել: Դա քարոզչական չափազանցություն ա, որի կուտը կերել եք:




> Ու եթե իրավական կարգավորում չկա էս հարցով, ուրեմն պետք ա ստեղծել։ Բա ինչի՞ համար են ԱԺ֊ում նստած մեծամասնությամբ։


Կլինի:




> Ուղղակի էսպիսի համակարգեր ներդնելիս պետք ա լավ մտածել։


Հա, բա, էդ յեքա թիմը լավ չի մտածել, դու երեք րոպեում մտածեցիր:


Իրականում շատ լավ մտածված, մշակված ու իրան հրաշալի արդարացրած համակարգ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս դրեցի, որ կրթության ոլորտում 1.5 տարում չարվածին ականատես լինենք: Մյուս տարի ճտերս դպրոց են գնալու, հլը ու պատկերացրեք՝ զույգ, որ տարբեր դասարաններ կընկնեն կամ... տարբեր դպրոցներ: 
> 
> Ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ *կրթական համակարգով անցած երեխա չունեցած մարդը չպիտի կրթնախի պաշտոնը զբաղեցնի*:


Էդ դրույթը մի քիչ վիճելի է։ Որոշակիորեն համաձայն եմ, որ էդ հանգամանքը կարող է օգնել, բայց ընդհանրացված էդ նույնն է, որ ասենք ըմբշամարտով կամ ծանրամարտով չզբաղված մարդը չի կարող սպորտի նախարար լինել։

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ ոնց որ «ում բոլտը՝ ում գայկեն», հա՞ )))


Հենց էդ

----------


## Varzor

> Իրականում առցանց գրանցման համակարգը շատ լավ միտք ա։ Բայց ինչպես միշտ, գործը կիսատ են արել. մի բան, որ հատուկ ա թե՛ նոր, թե՛ հին Հայաստանին։ Ասենք ի՞նչն էր խանգարում, որ համակարգն էնպես ստեղծվեր, որ դպրոցում մի երեխա ունեցող ծնողի երկրորդ երեխան ցուցակի ավելի վերևներում հայտնվեր։ Կամ օրինակ դպրոցների ընտրությունը սահմանափակեին տնից հեռավորությամբ, որ օրինակ Դավթաշենում ապրողն իրա էրեխուն Չեխով չխցկեր։


Ջան, դե միշտ չի, որ միտքն ու իրականացումը իրար ամբողջովին համապատասխանում են  :Smile: 
Ճիշտ ես, տնից հեռավորությունը չափանիշներից մեկն է կրթական համակարգի ընտրության հարցում։ Մարդիկ ընտրում են նաև աշխատանքին մոտիկ վայրեր, էլ չեմ ասում ելնելով տվյալ կրթական հաստատության հեղինակությունից և որակից։
Ինձ թվում է ոչ մեկս էլ չենք վիճի, եթե ասեմ, որ տարբեր դպրոցներում մատուցվող կրթության որակը տարբեր է։ Նույնիսկ նույն դպրոցի շրջանակներում տարբեր ուսուցիչների մոտ տարբեր է։

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․Դպրոցների գեր ու թերբեռնվածությունների հարցերը լուծվել է:․․․


Չուկ ջան, դպրոցը, կրթությունը բեռնատար չի, որ առաջնահերթությամբ բեռնվածության հարցը լուծվեր։ Քո ասած "էլիտար" դպրոցները հարյուրավոր դպրոցների շարքում ընդամենը մի քանիսն են։ Բա մյուս "ոչ էլիտար" դպրոցներն ինչու՞ էին գերբեռնված։
Էլ չերկարացնեմ՝ թերի ու իրականությունից մի փոքր հեռու մշակված համակարգ է, որի հետևանքները երեխաներն ու նրանց ծնողները կրելու են 12 տարի, էլ չեմ ասում ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում։
Իմ տանից առավելագույնը 5 րոպեի ոտքով ճանապարհի վրա 3 դպրոց կա, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ ընտրել՝ որակ չկա։ Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ ծրագրերն ու դասագրքերը կազմողների մեջ ակնհայտ դեգեներատներ կան։
Երեկ մանկապարտեզում տեղեկացրին, որ այս տարի երեխաները սովորելու են տառերը, բառերը վանկատել ու էլ եսիմ ինչ՝ ծրագիրն այդպես է հաստատվել  :Shok:  Էս ի՞նչ փորձեր են դնում մեր երեխեքի վրա։
Սրանից գնալով լրիվ ուրիշ հոտ է գալիս։ Ոնց որ մանկապարտեզների համակարգը քանդելով ծլեցին մասնավոր մանկապարտեզները, կարծում եմ նույնն էլ դպրոցական համակարգի հետ է լինելու՝ բիզնեսի նոր ճյուղ են զարգացնում ․․․

----------

Lion (04.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Իրականում առցանց գրանցման համակարգը շատ լավ միտք ա։ Բայց ինչպես միշտ, գործը կիսատ են արել. մի բան, որ հատուկ ա թե՛ նոր, թե՛ հին Հայաստանին։ Ասենք ի՞նչն էր խանգարում, որ համակարգն էնպես ստեղծվեր, որ դպրոցում մի երեխա ունեցող ծնողի երկրորդ երեխան ցուցակի ավելի վերևներում հայտնվեր։ Կամ օրինակ դպրոցների ընտրությունը սահմանափակեին տնից հեռավորությամբ, որ օրինակ Դավթաշենում ապրողն իրա էրեխուն Չեխով չխցկեր։


Ու նաև՝ առավելություն ունենար նա, ում տան մոտ է կոնկրետ դպրոցը: Մեր տնից մինչև մոտակա դպրոցը՝ 5 րոպե է: Ժամանակին ես տանը նստած, պատշգամբից լսում էի զանգի ձայնը, նոր էի տնից դուրս գալիս: Մյուս տարի երեխաներս դպրոց են գնալու և... պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, ես հանկարծ չկարողանամ իրենց այդ մոտիկ դպրոցը տեղավորել, այլ հասնեմ չգիտես ուր:

Լավ գաղափար ունենալը քիչ է, պետք է այն կարողանալ կյանքի կոչել: Լավ գաղափար է մեր հողերը հետ վերցնել Թուրքիայից, հարցն այն է՝ ինչպես:

Էդ որ ասվում է՝ առցանց համակարգն իր խնդիրը հիանալի լուծել է, փայլուն է գործել - ամիսներ առաջ մարդիկ մասայականորեն բողոքում էին, որ, տարրական, կայքը կախել է - դա է՞ փայլունը:




> Էդ դրույթը մի քիչ վիճելի է։ Որոշակիորեն համաձայն եմ, որ էդ հանգամանքը կարող է օգնել, բայց ընդհանրացված էդ նույնն է, որ ասենք ըմբշամարտով կամ ծանրամարտով չզբաղված մարդը չի կարող սպորտի նախարար լինել։


Չէ, բայց ցանկալի կլինի, որ սպորտի նախարարը նախկին սպորտսմեն եղած լինի: Ասածս այն է, որ չի կարող իր մաշկի վրա այդ ամենը չզգացած մարդը լավ նախարար լինել:

Էլիտարիզմի պահով - իսկ գուցե ճիշտ կլինի ով որ դպրոցն ուզում է, այն դպրոցն էլ գնա՞: Հիմա կասեք՝ սաղ Չեխով կգնան: Է թող գնան: Կասեք դասարանները չեն հերիքի՝ կասեմ, դասարաններն ավելացրեք: Կասեք շենքը չի հերիքի... է բռնեք, Ավանի մի շարքային դպրոց դարձրեք Չեխովի մի մասը, մարդուն էլ ուղարկեք այդ մասում գտնվող իր դպրոցը: Էլիտարիզմի դեմ հենց այսպես է պետք էպայքարել, ազատ թողնելով, որ ազատ մրցակցության մեջ պարզեն, ով ով է: Այս դեպքում, ինչ է ստացվում, լավ դպրոցն էլ, վատ դպրոցն էլ՝ նույն քանակի աշակերտներ և մշտապես կունենան: Իմ առաջարկած մոդելի դեպքում վատ աշխատող դպրոցը կփակվի, լավ աշխատողը՝ կզարգանա: Ու կապ չունի դպրոցի ֆիզիկական տեղադրությունը՝ թող Չեխովի դպրոց 4 հատ լինի, Երևանի տարբեր մասերում, բայց, եթե մարդը հենց Չեխո՞վ է ուզում երեխային տանել, թող տանի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ Ժամանակին ես տանը նստած, պատշգամբից լսում էի զանգի ձայնը, նոր էի տնից դուրս գալիս: ․․․


Յանի լավ բան ես արել, հիմա էլ որպես չափանիշ ես նշում  :Smile: 




> Էդ որ ասվում է՝ առցանց համակարգն իր խնդիրը հիանալի լուծել է, փայլուն է գործել - ամիսներ առաջ մարդիկ մասայականորեն բողոքում էին, որ, տարրական, կայքը կախել է - դա է՞ փայլունը:


Ապ, թեկուզ կախած էլ լինի, դա խնդիրը լուծելու-չլուծելու հետ հեչ կապ չունի։ Համաշխարհային մեծության համակարգեր են կախում կամ անհասանելի լինում՝ տենց օրինակներ մի բեր :please




> Չէ, բայց ցանկալի կլինի, որ սպորտի նախարարը նախկին սպորտսմեն եղած լինի: Ասածս այն է, որ չի կարող իր մաշկի վրա այդ ամենը չզգացած մարդը լավ նախարար լինել:


Լիոն ջան, հավատա "նախկին սպորտսմեն" արտահայտությունը հեչ չի սազում։ Դպրոցական վախտով մի տարի կառատե պարապածը նախկին սպորտսմեն է, թե՞ ոչ։ Գաղտնիք չի, որ տաբեր սպորտաձևեր կարող են իրարից ծայրահեղ, նույնիսկ հակասական տարբերվել։
Նախարարը ոլորտի պատասխանատուն և ղեկավարն է, ԻՀԿ, նախկին սպորտսմենների մեջ անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներ և փորձ ունեցող անձանց գտնելը շատ և շատ




> Էլիտարիզմի պահով - իսկ գուցե ճիշտ կլինի ով որ դպրոցն ուզում է, այն դպրոցն էլ գնա՞: Հիմա կասեք՝ սաղ Չեխով կգնան: Է թող գնան: Կասեք դասարանները չեն հերիքի՝ կասեմ, դասարաններն ավելացրեք: Կասեք շենքը չի հերիքի... է բռնեք, Ավանի մի շարքային դպրոց դարձրեք Չեխովի մի մասը, մարդուն էլ ուղարկեք այդ մասում գտնվող իր դպրոցը: Էլիտարիզմի դեմ հենց այսպես է պետք էպայքարել, ազատ թողնելով, որ ազատ մրցակցության մեջ պարզեն, ով ով է: Այս դեպքում, ինչ է ստացվում, լավ դպրոցն էլ, վատ դպրոցն էլ՝ նույն քանակի աշակերտներ և մշտապես կունենան: Իմ առաջարկած մոդելի դեպքում վատ աշխատող դպրոցը կփակվի, լավ աշխատողը՝ կզարգանա: Ու կապ չունի դպրոցի ֆիզիկական տեղադրությունը՝ թող Չեխովի դպրոց 4 հատ լինի, Երևանի տարբեր մասերում, բայց, եթե մարդը հենց Չեխո՞վ է ուզում երեխային տանել, թող տանի:


Ապ, լրիվ առասպելաբանական համակարգ էս առաջարկում։
Չեխովի դպրոցը հենց "Չեխովա" նրա պատճառով, թե ովքեր են (ում ժառանգներն են) այնտեղ սովորում և ովքեր են այնտեղ դասավանդում։ Էդ երկու գործոններից որ մեկն էլ հանես էլ Չեխով չի  :Wink: 

Քո առաջարկն իրատեսական է միայն ուրույն կրթական համակարգով աշխատող մասնավոր դպրոցների համար, բայց ոչ պետական։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դպրոցը, կրթությունը բեռնատար չի, որ առաջնահերթությամբ բեռնվածության հարցը լուծվեր։ Քո ասած "էլիտար" դպրոցները հարյուրավոր դպրոցների շարքում ընդամենը մի քանիսն են։ Բա մյուս "ոչ էլիտար" դպրոցներն ինչու՞ էին գերբեռնված։


Թեմային բացարձակ չես տիրապետում, եղբայր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ջան, դե միշտ չի, որ միտքն ու իրականացումը իրար ամբողջովին համապատասխանում են 
> Ճիշտ ես, տնից հեռավորությունը չափանիշներից մեկն է կրթական համակարգի ընտրության հարցում։ Մարդիկ ընտրում են նաև աշխատանքին մոտիկ վայրեր, էլ չեմ ասում ելնելով տվյալ կրթական հաստատության հեղինակությունից և որակից։
> Ինձ թվում է ոչ մեկս էլ չենք վիճի, եթե ասեմ, որ տարբեր դպրոցներում մատուցվող կրթության որակը տարբեր է։ Նույնիսկ նույն դպրոցի շրջանակներում տարբեր ուսուցիչների մոտ տարբեր է։


Դե հենց էդ ա։ Տարածքային սահմանափակումները, առցանց գրանցման համակարգը և այլնը իրականում խնդրի կոսմետիկ լուծումներ են։ Էլիտար֊չէլիտար դպրոցների խնդիր չէր լինի, եթե սաղ դպրոցները նույն պայմաններում լինեին, նույն որակն ունենային։ Ու տրամաբանորեն պիտի որ տենց լինի, որովհետև նույն նախարարության ենթակայության տակ են։ Բայց խնդիրը խորքային ուսումնասիրելու փոխարեն կոպիտ լուծում են առաջարկում։ Օրինակ ինչու՞ են ծնողները կաշառքով իրանց էրեխեքին էս ու էն դպրոցը խցկում։ Կարո՞ղ ա պատահի ուզում են, որ իրենց էրեխեքը լավ կրթություն ստանան։ Թե՞ ուղղակի իրանց էրեխեն պտի էլիտար էրեխեքի հետ դպրոց գնա, որ փողի հոտին սովորի։

Իրականում որ խորանաս, էդ էլիտար դպրոցներում էլ կրթության որակը շատ չի տարբերվում չէլիտարներից, որտև նույն տուֆտա ծրագրերն են ու նույն մեծ մասամբ անգրագետ ուսուցիչները, որ մեծ մասամբ դուրս են գալիս մանկավարժականից։ Բայց դե էս ամենը մոտ ապագայում չի լուծվելու, որտև վարչապետն ու իրա թիմը քաջալերում են, որ ջահելները կրթություն ստանան, որ բարձր վարձատրվող աշխատանք ունենան։ Էդ դեպքում ո՞վ ա ընտրում ուսուցչի մասնագիտությունը։ Ուսման վարձի, ռեպետիտորի փող չունեցող ջահելները, որ նաև էնքան խելացի չեն, որ ինքնուրույն անվճար ընդունվեն։

Կրթության հետ կապված այ սենց լիքը խորքային խնդիրներ թողած ավտոմատ առցանց գրանցում են կազմակերպում ու ուրախանում։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլիտարիզմի պահով - իսկ գուցե ճիշտ կլինի ով որ դպրոցն ուզում է, այն դպրոցն էլ գնա՞: Հիմա կասեք՝ սաղ Չեխով կգնան: Է թող գնան: Կասեք դասարանները չեն հերիքի՝ կասեմ, դասարաններն ավելացրեք: Կասեք շենքը չի հերիքի... է բռնեք, Ավանի մի շարքային դպրոց դարձրեք Չեխովի մի մասը, մարդուն էլ ուղարկեք այդ մասում գտնվող իր դպրոցը: Էլիտարիզմի դեմ հենց այսպես է պետք էպայքարել, ազատ թողնելով, որ ազատ մրցակցության մեջ պարզեն, ով ով է: Այս դեպքում, ինչ է ստացվում, լավ դպրոցն էլ, վատ դպրոցն էլ՝ նույն քանակի աշակերտներ և մշտապես կունենան: Իմ առաջարկած մոդելի դեպքում վատ աշխատող դպրոցը կփակվի, լավ աշխատողը՝ կզարգանա: Ու կապ չունի դպրոցի ֆիզիկական տեղադրությունը՝ թող Չեխովի դպրոց 4 հատ լինի, Երևանի տարբեր մասերում, բայց, եթե մարդը հենց Չեխո՞վ է ուզում երեխային տանել, թող տանի:


Գրառմանդ առաջին մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս մասին ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ։ Նախ արի հասկանանք, թե ոնց են նույն կրթության նախարարության ենթակայության տակ եղած դպրոցների մասը լավը, մի մասը՝ վատը։ Եթե էսպիսի բաժանում կա, նշանակում ա, որ կրթության նախարարությունն իրա գործը լավ չի անում։ Օրինակ, մի գործոն ա տնօրենի որակը։ Երբ մեր չմո դպրոցի տնօրենը Բլեյանն էր, չնայած Սովետին ու ռուսերենի պրիստիժին, մեր հայկական, հայագիտական թեքումով դպրոցը գերծանրաբեռնված էր։ Երբ մի ուրիշ տնօրեն եկավ, դպրոցն ահագին անկում ապրեց, բայց էլի վատ չէր, միջին որակի դպրոց էր։ Հետո եկավ մի ուրիշը, որի օրոք դպրոցում ինչքան լավ ուսուցիչ կար, դուրս եկան, ու իրանց շատերը թողեցին ուսուցչությունը (հետևաբար պետությունը որակյալ մասնագետներ կորցրեց), ծնողները սկսեցին իրենց էրեխեքին հանել դպրոցից (մեկը եղբայրս էր, որ վերջին երկու տարին Չեխովում սովորեց), իսկ մի երկու տարի առաջ ընդհանրապես դպրոցն ընդհանրապես փակվեց, տարածքը տվեցին ռուսական դպրոցի։ Ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ երբեմնի հեղինակավոր դպրոցի հետ։ Քո ասածի ձևով «մրցակցությանը» չդիմացավ, փակվեց։ Բայց մի ժամանակ լավ էր։ Մի տնօրեն էկավ ու քարուքանդ արեց։ Նախարարությունն ու՞ր էր, երբ վարի տվեցին էդ դպրոցը։

Մի ուրիշ գործոն կարա լինի «թեքումը»։ 114֊ն անգլերենի թեքումով ա, ու ծնողներն իրար ճղում են էրեխեքին էնտեղ տանելու համար։ Բայց փաստացի անգլերենից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի առարկա էնտեղ կարգին չեն անցնում, իսկ անգլերենի որակն էլ անգամ 114֊ում էլի ահագին թույլ ա համեմատած ուրիշ երկրների հետ։ Ուրեմն գուցե դա առաջնահերթությու՞ն դարձվի, անգլերենի ուսուցիչները պատրաստվեն ու ուղարկվեն բոլո՞ր դպրոցներ։ 

Մի խոսքով, կրթության նախարարությունը պիտի կարողանա բալանսը պահել, էս խնդիրներն ուսումնասիրել ու լուծել, որ էլիտար դպրոցներ չլինեն։ Բայց ներկայիս իշխանությունները ոտքից գլուխ էլիտիզմի քարոզ են, կրթությունն էլ հետը։ Նենց որ էս խնդիրը մոտ ապագայում չի լուծվելու։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թեմային բացարձակ չես տիրապետում, եղբայր:


Եղբայր, բավարար չափով տիրապետում եմ։ Այն դպրոցները, որտեղ ես էմ սովորել ժամանակին առ այսօր (մինչ այս սեպտեմբերի 1-ը) գերծանրաբեռնված են։ Ավելին ասեմ, կան նույնիսկ մասնավոր դպրոցներ, որոնք գերծանրաբեռնված են։ Բայց այս վերջինը թողնենք։

Խնդիրը մեծամասամբ աշխարհագրական է՝ որոշ տարածքներում մոտիկ ու որակյալ դպրոցներ շատ քիչ կան։ Դրան գումարվում է նաև "ավագ դպրոցների" հասկացությունը։
Նորից կրկնվեմ․ առցանց գրանցման համակարգը իր գաղափարով շատ լավ և *փայլուն* միտք է՝ ազատում է շատ և շատ խնդիրներից, ավելորդ քաշքշուկներից։ Բայց այն լուծում է դպրոցների ծանրաբեռնվածության խնդրի զուտ մաթեմատիկական կողմը, բայց ոչ բուն պատճառները։ Բուն պատճառը պայմանավորված է թե ժողովրդի մտածելակերպով և թե անհամաչափ ու անբավարար կրթության որակով։
Էս հարցերի լուծումը առցանց համակարգի վրա դրված չի, ու չպիտի էլ դրվի։ Բայց էս ֆոնի վրա առցանց գրանցման համակարգը խանգարում է կրթության որակի համաչափությանն ու ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությանը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ ու նույն մեծ մասամբ անգրագետ ուսուցիչները, որ մեծ մասամբ *դուրս են գալիս մանկավարժականից*։ Բայց դե էս ամենը մոտ ապագայում չի լուծվելու, որտև վարչապետն ու իրա թիմը քաջալերում են, որ ջահելները կրթություն ստանան, որ բարձր վարձատրվող աշխատանք ունենան։ Էդ դեպքում ո՞վ ա ընտրում ուսուցչի մասնագիտությունը։ Ուսման վարձի, ռեպետիտորի փող չունեցող ջահելները, *որ նաև էնքան խելացի չեն, որ ինքնուրույն անվճար ընդունվեն*։
> 
> Կրթության հետ կապված այ սենց լիքը խորքային խնդիրներ թողած ավտոմատ առցանց գրանցում են կազմակերպում ու ուրախանում։


Նախ ընգծածս հատվածների հետ համամիտ չեմ։ Մանկավարժականից նաև փայլուն մասնագետներ են դուրս գալիս։ Արդարության համար պիտի ասեմ, որ դա մեծապես ոչ թե ԲՈՒՀ-ի այլ, անհատների հատկանիշների հաշվին է։
Անվճար կամ վճարովի ընդունվելը դեռ խելացիության նշան չեն։ Այդ հարցում անձամբ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ ու համոզվում եմ։

Ճիշտ ես՝ խորքային խնդիրներ կան, որոնց հիմքում ընկած են կոռումպացված ու վատ կառավարմամբ ԲՈՒՀ-երը, իրենց "թողարկած" ցածրակարգ մասնագետներով, իսկ վերջիններս նույն կոռումպացված համակարգի շնորհիվ կարողացել են իրենց աշխատանք ճարել։
Էդ խորքային խնդիրները կառավարությունը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է լուծել 4-5 տարում՝ ԲՈՒՀ-ական համակարգը բարենորոգելով և որակյալ կադրերի թողարկմամբ։ Քնի որ դա երկարատև և ոչ այդքան ցայտուն պրոցես է, որոշել են ակնառու ցույց տալ, որ գործ են անում՝ առցանց համակարգ են ներդրել։ Այդ համակարգը շատ լավ միտք էշ, բայց ժամանակից շատ առաջ ընկած։

----------


## Varzor

> Մի ուրիշ գործոն կարա լինի «թեքումը»։ 114֊ն անգլերենի թեքումով ա, ու ծնողներն իրար ճղում են էրեխեքին էնտեղ տանելու համար։ Բայց փաստացի անգլերենից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի առարկա էնտեղ կարգին չեն անցնում, իսկ անգլերենի որակն էլ անգամ 114֊ում էլի ահագին թույլ ա համեմատած ուրիշ երկրների հետ։ Ուրեմն գուցե դա առաջնահերթությու՞ն դարձվի, անգլերենի ուսուցիչները պատրաստվեն ու ուղարկվեն բոլո՞ր դպրոցներ։


Եթե ինձ հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, ապա 114-ը (Խաչիկ Դաշտենցի անվան) "էլիտար" էր ոչ թե թեքումով լինելու համար, այլ այնտեղ սովորող մեծահարուստների ժառանգների։
Ի դեպ, մի վատ բան էլ կա, որի լուծումը չգիտեմ էլ, թե ում ուսերի վրա է։ Կան որակյալ մասնագետներ, որոնք ահավոր շատ փող են սիրում՝ թանկարժեք նվերներ, "շնորհակալություններ" և այլն։ Ու էս պարագայում կարող ենք էդ մասնագետին "որակյալ մանկավարժ" անվանել, թե՞ ոչ։ ԻՀԿ՝ ոչ, բայց ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, բավարար չափով տիրապետում եմ։ Այն դպրոցները, որտեղ ես էմ սովորել ժամանակին առ այսօր (մինչ այս սեպտեմբերի 1-ը) գերծանրաբեռնված են։ Ավելին ասեմ, կան նույնիսկ մասնավոր դպրոցներ, որոնք գերծանրաբեռնված են։ Բայց այս վերջինը թողնենք։


Թեմային բացարձակ չես տիրապետում, եղբայր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ ընգծածս հատվածների հետ համամիտ չեմ։ Մանկավարժականից նաև փայլուն մասնագետներ են դուրս գալիս։ Արդարության համար պիտի ասեմ, որ դա մեծապես ոչ թե ԲՈՒՀ-ի այլ, անհատների հատկանիշների հաշվին է։
> Անվճար կամ վճարովի ընդունվելը դեռ խելացիության նշան չեն։ Այդ հարցում անձամբ բազմիցս համոզվել եմ ու համոզվում եմ։
> 
> Ճիշտ ես՝ խորքային խնդիրներ կան, որոնց հիմքում ընկած են կոռումպացված ու վատ կառավարմամբ ԲՈՒՀ-երը, իրենց "թողարկած" ցածրակարգ մասնագետներով, իսկ վերջիններս նույն կոռումպացված համակարգի շնորհիվ կարողացել են իրենց աշխատանք ճարել։
> Էդ խորքային խնդիրները կառավարությունը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է լուծել 4-5 տարում՝ ԲՈՒՀ-ական համակարգը բարենորոգելով և որակյալ կադրերի թողարկմամբ։ Քնի որ դա երկարատև և ոչ այդքան ցայտուն պրոցես է, որոշել են ակնառու ցույց տալ, որ գործ են անում՝ առցանց համակարգ են ներդրել։ Այդ համակարգը շատ լավ միտք էշ, բայց ժամանակից շատ առաջ ընկած։


Հա, մանկավարժականից հատուկենտ լավ մասնագետներ դուրս գալիս են։ Էնտեղ դասավանդել եմ, գիտեմ ինչ վիճակ ա։ Ինձ համար հատկապես շոկ էր բժշկականից հետո էնտեղ մտնելը։ Ես դեռ լավագույն ֆակուլտետներից մեկում էի դասավանդում, որտեղ դասավանդող մասնագետները բավական բարձրակարգ են։ Թեթևակի շփվել եմ ուրիշ ֆակուլտետների դասախոսների հետ ու սարսափելի իրենց անգրագիտությունից։ Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն երեսուն հոգանոց կուրսից լավագույն դեպքում երեք֊չորս իրոք որակյալ մասնագետ ա դուրս գալիս, ընդ որում՝ ոչ թե մանկավարժականի տված կրթության շնորհիվ, այլ սեփական մոտիվացիայի ու նպատակասլացության, ու ովքեր հաճախ ավարտելուց հետո դպրոցներ չեն էլ մտնում, դպրոցներում հայտնվում են էն մնացած քսանքանի հոգին։

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ. անվճար ու վճարովի ընդունվելը իրանք իրանցով խելացիության նշան չեն։ Բայց մեր օրերում պրիստիժնի բուհերում ու մասնագիտություններում անվճար հիմնականում ո՞նց են ընդունվում։ Ծնողները լիքը փողեր են ծախսում իրենց խելացի և ոչ էնքան էրեխեքին ռեպետիտորի մոտ պարապելու տալու։ Իհարկե, ռեպետիտորների մոտ պարապած լիքը էրեխեք նաև վճարովի են ընդունվում։ Ու շա՜տ քիչ, գրեթե մատների վրա հաշված չպարապած էրեխեք անվճար են ընդունվում, որովհետև մոտիվացված էին ու խելացի, ինքնուրույն պարապել, ստացել են համապատասխան միավորները։

Հիմա նայում ես էն էրեխեքին, ովքեր ո՛չ ռեպետիտորի, ո՛չ ուսման վարձի փող ունեն, ո՛չ բավարար մոտիվացիա պրիստիժնի բուհ ընդունվելու։ Էս էրեխեքից շատերը գնում են մանկավարժական, որտև անվճար հեշտ ա ընդունվելը, վճարովին էլ ավելի էժան ա։ Հայկական բուհերի խայտառակ վիճակի մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք։ Մանկավարժականում էդ վիճակը տասնապատկված ա։ Հետևաբար, էն միջին ու միջինից ցածր ունակություններով ու մոտիվացիայով ուսանողին որ կրթությունը պիտի բարձրացներ, մասնագետ սարքեր, ոչ մի բան չի անում, ուղարկում ա դպրոցներ։ Էդպես էլ ունենում ենք լիքը ահավոր դասատուներ ու մատների վրա հաշված լավեր։ Որոշ դպրոցներում լավերը մի քիչ շատ են, որոշներում՝ ավելի քիչ։

Ընդ որում, մեր դպրոցը թեև փոքր էր, ու չափանիշ չի, բայց իմ լավագույն ուսուցիչներից մենակ մեկն էր մանկավարժականն ավարտել, մյուսները ԵՊՀ֊ից էին։ Ու հակառակը՝ ամենաահավոր ու անգրագետները հենց մանկավարժականից էին։

----------

Freeman (04.09.2019), Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ինձ հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, ապա 114-ը (Խաչիկ Դաշտենցի անվան) "էլիտար" էր ոչ թե թեքումով լինելու համար, այլ այնտեղ սովորող մեծահարուստների ժառանգների։
> Ի դեպ, մի վատ բան էլ կա, որի լուծումը չգիտեմ էլ, թե ում ուսերի վրա է։ Կան որակյալ մասնագետներ, որոնք ահավոր շատ փող են սիրում՝ թանկարժեք նվերներ, "շնորհակալություններ" և այլն։ Ու էս պարագայում կարող ենք էդ մասնագետին "որակյալ մանկավարժ" անվանել, թե՞ ոչ։ ԻՀԿ՝ ոչ, բայց ․․․


Դե իրար խառնված պատճառներ են։ Մեկը իմ ծնողները փորձել են ինձ 114 տանել հենց անգլերենի համար, որ անգլերենը չմոռանամ, բայց բախվել են նույն ծանոթակաշառակերական խաղերին, չեն տարել։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա փող ու թանկարժեք նվերներ սիրելու մասին, ապա չգիտեմ... Ես օրինակ լսել եմ, որ իմ լավագույն ուսուցիչներից մեկին տնօրենը գործից հեռացրել էր կաշառակերության մեղադրանքով։ Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ նույն տնօրենն ինքն էր հայտնի իր կաշառակերությամբ։ Տարիներ անց ես չեմ բացառում, որ փող/նվեր վերցրել ա էդ ուսուցիչը ինչ֊որ գնահատականի դիմաց։ Ստեղ էլի հարցի մյուս կողմն ա. ինչու՞ են ուսուցիչները կամ տնօրենները կաշառք վերցնում։ Մեկ֊մեկ իրոք փչացած զզվելի մարդիկ են, ոնց որ մեր տնօրենն էր։ Բայց կոնկրետ էդ ուսուցիչը միայնակ մայր էր իրա բավական ցածր աշխատավարձով։ Գուցե փողի կարի՞ք ուներ։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թեմային բացարձակ չես տիրապետում, եղբայր:


Ստեղնաշարդ Ctrl-V-ի վրա կախվելա  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա նայում ես էն էրեխեքին, ովքեր ո՛չ ռեպետիտորի, ո՛չ ուսման վարձի փող ունեն, ո՛չ բավարար մոտիվացիա պրիստիժնի բուհ ընդունվելու։ Էս էրեխեքից շատերը գնում են մանկավարժական, որտև անվճար հեշտ ա ընդունվելը, վճարովին էլ ավելի էժան ա։ Հայկական բուհերի խայտառակ վիճակի մասին սաղս էլ գիտենք։ Մանկավարժականում էդ վիճակը տասնապատկված ա։ Հետևաբար, էն միջին ու միջինից ցածր ունակություններով ու մոտիվացիայով ուսանողին որ կրթությունը պիտի բարձրացներ, մասնագետ սարքեր, ոչ մի բան չի անում, ուղարկում ա դպրոցներ։ Էդպես էլ ունենում ենք լիքը ահավոր դասատուներ ու մատների վրա հաշված լավեր։ Որոշ դպրոցներում լավերը մի քիչ շատ են, որոշներում՝ ավելի քիչ։


Այդ իրավիճակը կարող է փոփոխվել միայն և միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մարդիկ կսկսեն գիտակցել, որ դիպլոմը և բարձրագույն կրթությունը (և ընդհանրապես կրթությունը) ոչ թե "պտիչկա" դնելու համար են, այլ ներդրում՝ ներդրում ես ֆինանսներ, ժամանակ, կյանքի գեղեցիկ տարիներ, որ կարողանաս նետո էդ ներդրումդ օգտագործել կենցաղդ բարելավելու, էլ չեմ ասում մարդկությանը և շրջապատին պիտանի լինելու համար։
Քանի դիպլոմը "օժիտի" ատրիբուտ է, ԲՈՒՀ-երը էդ դիպլոմները պեռաշկու պես ծախելու են։ Ու սրա դեմ մի բան պիտի մտածվի, թե չէ էլ ինչքա՞ն պիտի իջնենք։

----------

Lion (04.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց կոնկրետ էդ ուսուցիչը միայնակ մայր էր իրա բավական ցածր աշխատավարձով։ Գուցե փողի կարի՞ք ուներ։


Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակակից աշխարհում փողի կարիք ունեն բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը, նույնիսկ նրանք, որոնք դրանից շատ ունեն  :Wink: 

Կոնկրետ բերածդ օրինակը շատ ցավոտ է, և խոսքս չէր գնում այդպիսի դեպքերի մասին։ Ընդ որում, նման ուսուցիչներն իրենք իրենց բերանով ոչ մեկից էլ բան չէին ուզում։ Ուղղակի աշակերտներն ու ծնողներն էին իրենց երախտագիտությունը տարբեր ձևերով հայտնում, քանզի գիտակցում են, որ պետության վճարած կոպեկների դիմաց չի, որ էդ մարդը իր գիտելիքն ու ժամանակը ներդնում է մատաղ սերնդին կրթելու համար։

Բայց կան նաև որ հենց իրենց բերանով են ուզում, պահանջում են, մունաթ են գալիս։ Խոսքս դրանց մասին էր։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այդ իրավիճակը կարող է փոփոխվել միայն և միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մարդիկ կսկսեն գիտակցել, որ դիպլոմը և բարձրագույն կրթությունը (և ընդհանրապես կրթությունը) ոչ թե "պտիչկա" դնելու համար են, այլ ներդրում՝ ներդրում ես ֆինանսներ, ժամանակ, կյանքի գեղեցիկ տարիներ, որ կարողանաս նետո էդ ներդրումդ օգտագործել կենցաղդ բարելավելու, էլ չեմ ասում մարդկությանը և շրջապատին պիտանի լինելու համար։
> Քանի դիպլոմը "օժիտի" ատրիբուտ է, ԲՈՒՀ-երը էդ դիպլոմները պեռաշկու պես ծախելու են։ Ու սրա դեմ մի բան պիտի մտածվի, թե չէ էլ ինչքա՞ն պիտի իջնենք։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ու ի՞նչ ա անում ներկայիս կառավարությունը։ Որոշ մասնագիտություններ որպես պրիստիժ ա ներկայացնում, ցածր ստացողին մեղադրում ցածր ստանալու մեջ, սաղին քշում այթիիշնիկ դառնալու։ Որ սաղ այթիիշնիկ դարձան, բա իրանց էրեխեքին ո՞վ ա կրթելու։

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես սա ասել եմ *15.07.2019, 23:26*-ին.

Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...

Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...

Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 

*Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ*: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է, բայց *ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից*: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության: Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 

Դա էլ դեռ ոչինչ, Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, վեթինգի օրենքը կամ էլ չասած 50 միլիոնի օրենքը - էս սաղ ՍԴ համենայն դեպս այս կազմի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու...

*Վիշապ*, մտքիցդ հան, ոնց կասեին՝ раз и навсегда - ես քոչարյանական չեմ, ես ընտրել եմ Նիկոլին ու անկեղծորեն ուզում եմ, որ ինքը հաջողության հասնի, քանի որ հենց նրա հաջողության մեջ եմ տեսնում ՀՀ ապագան: Իմ բոլոր ստատուսներում, այլ գրվածքներում և հարցազրույցներում կարող ես այս միտքը տեսնել - ես ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ ինքը սխալը սխալի հետևից է անում: Կրկնեմ, մտքիցդ հան, որ ես Նիկոլի սխալներից կուրախանամ, առավելագույնը կասեմ՝ ախր ասում էինք, է...: Էս ասում եմ, որ ապագայում ավելի պարզ շփվենք:

Ի դեպ, այս դիրքորոշումն ունի նույն Երվանդ Վարոսյանը՝ Նիկոլի երբեմնի փաստաբանը, հայտնի օպոզիցիոն դեմքը - հիմա ի՞նչ, ինքն էլ է՞ քոչարյանական...




> Գրածիցդ պարանոյայի հոտ ա գալիս: Եթե քոչարյանական չես, ապա պարանոյիկ ես :Ճ Ես ընդհամենը լինկ էի ուզել…


Մարգարեներին միշտ էլ չեն ընդունել իրենց երկրներում... :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Որ սաղ այթիիշնիկ դարձան, բա իրանց էրեխեքին ո՞վ ա կրթելու։


Մասնավոր դպրոցների արտասահմանում որակավորված ու բարձր վարձատրվող ուսուցիչները  :Wink: 
Իսկ ովքե՞ր են կարողանալու սովորել էդ դպրոցներում։ Պարզ է՝ նրանց երեխաները, ովքեր ունեն անհրաժեշտ միջոցները։ Դե մի քանի հոգու էլ տարբեր հիմնադրամներով ու պետական ծրագրերով կֆինանսավորեն։

Այս ամենը դանում է կրթական ցենզի խիստ իջեցման ու հանրության ընդհանուր մակարդակի դեգրադացման։
Աչքիս էդ էլ ուզում են, որ ավելի հեշտ կառավարեն ։esim

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մարգարեներին միշտ էլ չեն ընդունել իրենց երկրներում...


Մի վռազի որպես մարգարե հանդես գալուց, շատ դեպքերում մարգարեների վերջը լավ չի եղել ։D

Հիմա ի՞նչ, Քոչարյանին ազատում են, որ Պուտինի այցի ժամանակ արդեն ճաղերի ետևում չլինի՞։

----------


## Lion

ՍԴ-ն ասում է՝ այս հոդվածն գործառնական անձեռնամխելիության մասով ԹԵՐԻ Է: 

Վերջ - կանգ: Հիմա հարց է շարունակությունը՝ հետևությունը: Քոչարյանի փաստաբաններն իրենց կողմը կտանեն, իշխանություններն՝ իրենց: Սրան կգումարվի հոկտեմբերի 2-ի Պուտինի ֆակտորը: Արդյունքում իրավաբանությունն իր տեղը զիջում է քաղաքական հաշվարկին - եթե այն թույլ տվեց, չեն ազատի, եթե թույլ տվեց հակառակը՝ կազատեն: Քաղաքական հաշվարկը կանխատեսելն անշնորհակալ գործ է, քանի որ մեզնից և ոչ մեկը չի տիրապետում լիակատար տեղեկատվությանը ՀՀ-ՌԴ հարաբերությունների համատեքստում:

----------

Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես սա ասել եմ *15.07.2019, 23:26*-ին.
> 
> Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...
> 
> Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...
> 
> Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 
> 
> *Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ*: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է, բայց *ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից*: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության: Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 
> ...


Ամա՜ն… լուրջ բան ա՞ եղել: Ապեր, Քոչարյւանի հետ կապված ինչ էլ լինի, անլուրջ ա լինելու, քանի որ Քոչարյանը 0 ինտելեկտուալ, ու վերջերս էլ փաստորեն իմացանք՝ համեմատաբար խղճուկ ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ ունի: Լուրջ բան լիներ, սաղս կիմանայինք: Էնպես որ դու քո «գմփացող մարգարեություններով» շատ մի ոգևորվի… Իսկ մարգարեությունը օրինակ սենց ա լինում:

----------


## Lion

Մարգարեներին միշտ էլ չեն ընդունել իրենց երկրներում... 

Ի դեպ ասեմ, ոչ թե "Վերջերս էլ փաստորեն իմացաք, որ համեմատաբար խղճուկ ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ ունի", այլ՝ վերջերս էլ փաստորեն իմացանք, որ համեմատաբար խղճուկ իշխանությունը չկարողացավ ապացուցել քսանամյա թալանի իրողությունը  :Cool:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս Լիոնը շատ խելացի ա, մարգարե ա։

----------


## Lion

Վայ քու... արա (c) Chuk: 

Բայց հլը սպասի, սենսեյ, էլի բաներա ըլնելու, քեզ էլ եմ բաներ հիշացնելու...

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց հլը սպասի, սենսեյ, էլի բաներա ըլնելու, քեզ էլ եմ բաներ հիշացնելու...


Է հիմա ինչ էլ խոսենք, ինչ էլ հիշեցնեն, միևնույն է՝ դրանից ոչ մեկիս օգուտ չի լինելու։

Ես դեռ իմ կարծիքին եմ մնում՝ Քոչարյանը չի նստելու, համենայն դեպս այն հոդվածով, որով ներկայումս մեղադրվում է։

----------

Thom (07.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Նիկոլը լրի՞վ էշի տեղ ա դրել մեզ։ Մեկուկես տարի ա անընդհատ ասում ենք, որ կանայք քչություն են անում, էկել, գլուխ ա գովում։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էս Նիկոլը լրի՞վ էշի տեղ ա դրել մեզ։ Մեկուկես տարի ա անընդհատ ասում ենք, որ կանայք քչություն են անում, էկել, գլուխ ա գովում։


Դու տեղյա՞կ ես, որ Հայաստանը պատրիարխատ երկիր ա: Ղեկարար պաշտոներում կանանց մեծամանությունը չի կարող դիմանալ Հայաստանում, ոչ թե իրանց որակավորման պատճառով, այլ իրանց ենթակաների հաստակող կարծրատիպերի պատճաով: Քո ընդվզումը առաջին հերթին պետք ա ուղված լինի, կանանց համար հավասար իրավունքներ ապահով օրենքբերի բացակայությանն: Օրինակ՝ ծննդաբերության պարագայում հայր մայր հավասար պարտադրված արձակարդ: 
Մինչ հասարակությունը էտ մակարդակը կհասնի, կառավարական մակարդակում առավել ակնկալելը, հավասար ա Հայաստանում Փրեյդ Փերեյդ կաղմակերպելու փորձերին, երբ անգամ մինիմալ իրավունքները պաշտպանված չեն: Հավաի, ֆեմինիստական/գեյ պոնտեր:

Ասասծս են ա՝ դժգոհությունդ տեղին ա, բայց կարող ես քեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տալ ու թեմայի հիման վրա ավելի նպատակային անել:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս Նիկոլը լրի՞վ էշի տեղ ա դրել մեզ։ Մեկուկես տարի ա անընդհատ ասում ենք, որ կանայք քչություն են անում, էկել, գլուխ ա գովում։


Ուղղակի գրել ա, որ համեմատած նախկինների հիմա շատ են կանայք, ո՞ր պահով ա էշի տեղ դրել: Քչություն անելը ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ուղղակի գրել ա, որ համեմատած նախկինների հիմա շատ են կանայք, ո՞ր պահով ա էշի տեղ դրել: Քչություն անելը ո՞րն ա:


Իբր էղածները շատ մի որակով են մի հատ էլ քչություն են անում  :Think: 
Հ.Գ հներից լավ են  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2019)

----------


## Thom

> Էս Նիկոլը լրի՞վ էշի տեղ ա դրել մեզ։ Մեկուկես տարի ա անընդհատ ասում ենք, որ կանայք քչություն են անում, էկել, գլուխ ա գովում։


Մեղադրանքներն անտեղին են։ Նման գործընթացները 1․5 տարում չեն լինում, իսկ արհեստականորեն ոչ կոմպետենտ կանանց խցկելը պետական կառավարման գործի մեջ ուղղակի թվեր ու վիզուալ հավասարություն ապահովելու համար մեծագույն սխալ կլիներ։

----------

Lion (07.09.2019), Varzor (08.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մարգարեներին միշտ էլ չեն ընդունել իրենց երկրներում... 
> 
> Ի դեպ ասեմ, ոչ թե "Վերջերս էլ փաստորեն իմացաք, որ համեմատաբար խղճուկ ֆինանսական ռեսուրսներ ունի", այլ՝ վերջերս էլ փաստորեն իմացանք, որ համեմատաբար խղճուկ իշխանությունը չկարողացավ ապացուցել քսանամյա թալանի իրողությունը


Երկրորդ պարբերությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու տեղյա՞կ ես, որ Հայաստանը պատրիարխատ երկիր ա: Ղեկարար պաշտոներում կանանց մեծամանությունը չի կարող դիմանալ Հայաստանում, ոչ թե իրանց որակավորման պատճառով, այլ իրանց ենթակաների հաստակող կարծրատիպերի պատճաով: Քո ընդվզումը առաջին հերթին պետք ա ուղված լինի, կանանց համար հավասար իրավունքներ ապահով օրենքբերի բացակայությանն: Օրինակ՝ ծննդաբերության պարագայում հայր մայր հավասար պարտադրված արձակարդ: 
> Մինչ հասարակությունը էտ մակարդակը կհասնի, կառավարական մակարդակում առավել ակնկալելը, հավասար ա Հայաստանում Փրեյդ Փերեյդ կաղմակերպելու փորձերին, երբ անգամ մինիմալ իրավունքները պաշտպանված չեն: Հավաի, ֆեմինիստական/գեյ պոնտեր:
> 
> Ասասծս են ա՝ դժգոհությունդ տեղին ա, բայց կարող ես քեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տալ ու թեմայի հիման վրա ավելի նպատակային անել:


Իհարկե Հայաստանը պատրիարխալ երկիր ա, ինչպես մնացած ամբողջ աշխարհը (էդ թվում՝ Շվեդիան) հատուկենտ տեղային բացառություններ չհաշված։ Բայց գրողը տանի, անցյալ տարի Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն ա էղել, որի առաջնագծում կանայք տղամարդկանց հավասար մերժել են սերժիկին։ Հեղափոխություն չի ենթադրում մի իշխանությունը մյուսով փոխարինել, նաև համակարգային փոփոխություն ա ենթադրում, էդ թվում՝ գենդերային հավասարությունը խթանող որոշակի գործողություններ։ Իսկ կառավարությունում կանանց ներգրավվածությունն ավելացնելը դրա հրաշալի օրինակ կլիներ։ Իսկ թե կանայք կդիմանան ղեկավար պաշտոններին, թե չէ, թող դա պարզվեր կանանց ղեկավար պաշտոններում նշանակելուց հետո, ու թող պայմաններ ստեղծվեին, որ «դիմանային»։ Կանայք նենց չի էլի, որ փխրուն ապակուց են սարքած, որ կպնես, կփշրվեն։

Իսկ էն փաստարկին, թե հիմա ավելի շատ են կանայք, քան նախորդ կառավարությունների օրոք, հիշեցնեմ, որ Նիկոլը գլուխ ա գովում լիքը տեղակալների թվարկելով։ Բայց սա հենց կատաստրոֆիկ պատկեր ա, որ կանանց կարևոր՝ որոշում ընդունող պաշտոններ չեն վստահվել։ Մենակ մի կին նախարար կա, էն էլ սոցիալական հարցերի՝ «ամենականացի» ոլորտի։ Նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք նույնիսկ կին արդարադատության նախարար ա էղել։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Թոմի ասածին կանանց որակավորման մասով, ապա ո՞վ ու երբվանի՞ց ա որոշել, թե Հայաստանում կանայք պակաս որակավորված են։ Գրողը տանի, էդ նույն կրթությունը, մի բան էլ ավել, կանայք էլ են ստանում, իրանք էլ ունեն աշխատանքային փորձ։ Էդ ի՞նչն ա տղամարդկանց ավելի որակավորված դարձնում։ Ոտերի արանքի օրգա՞նը։ Ուրեմն էս սաղ տղամարդ նախարարներն ընտիր որակավորված են, հա՞, որ իրենց փոխարեն կին նշանակելը կնշանակեր ոչ կոմպետենտ կնոջ նշանակել։

----------

Ruby Rue (07.09.2019)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես գիտեմ, որ Հայաստանը սեքսիստ ու պատրիարխալ երկիր ա, բայց բլյա, ո՞նց ա հնարավոր Զառայի մասին սենց բաներ գրել։ Չէ, լուրջ, ՀՀ կառավարությունում էս պահին եթե մի մարդ կա, ում անխնա վստահում եմ, էդ Բաթոյանն ա, քանի որ էն քչերից ա, որ բավարար գիտելիքներ ունի իր ոլորտում։ Ինչ ա թե կին ա, ինչ ա թե հաշմանդամություն ունի, ինչ ա դե բաց խոսում ա սեքսի մասին, ինչ ա թե հոմոֆոբ չի։
Չգիտեմ, սիրտս խառնեց, լացս եկավ էս մեկնաբանություններից, կատաստրոֆիկ ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.09.2019), Տրիբուն (07.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... Էդ ի՞նչն ա տղամարդկանց ավելի որակավորված դարձնում։ Ոտերի արանքի օրգա՞նը։ Ուրեմն էս սաղ տղամարդ նախարարներն ընտիր որակավորված են, հա՞, որ իրենց փոխարեն կին նշանակելը կնշանակեր ոչ կոմպետենտ կնոջ նշանակել։


Ոտքերի արանքի օրգանը միայն կանանց է որակավորված դարձնում  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա դեռ խմորը շատ ջուր կքաշի, մինչև իրոք կհասկանան, որ նախարարը ենթակաների վրա բռունցք թափ տալու ու կոստյում հանգելու համար չի, այլ իրեն վստահված աշխատանքը որակով կատարելու համար է:
ԻՀԿ, այսօր շատ և շատ հարցերում կանայք շատ ավելի են ձգտում իրենց վսահված աշխատանքն առավելագույնս լավ կատարել: ՈՒ միգուցե դա նաև գալիս է կանանց թերագնահատված լինելուց, բայց էս պարագայում կարևորն արդյունքն է:

----------


## Varzor

> ...անխնա վստահում եմ...


 :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ.
Անխնա վստահությունը կարող է բերել անբռնազբոս հիասթափության  :Smile:

----------


## varo987

Մինչև իշխանության գալը Նիկոլյան կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներն էր թափում, թե բա ժողովուրդը աղքատա սովածա, օլիգարխները թալանում են ժողովրդին։
ԲԱյց ամբողջ թայֆով լավել տժժում են ամենահարուստ օլիգարխների Գռզոյի ու Դոդոյի երեխեքի, ժողովրդից թալանած փողերով կազմակերպված ճոխ հարսանիքին։

 Ընդ որում էտ թալանչիներից ոչ մեկ հեղափոխությունից հետո հարկերը կտրուկ չի ավելացրել։
Նիկոլականները ամբողջ օրը փրփուրները բերաններին Ֆեյզբուկներում բողոքում են, թե ոնց թաղամասերի մանր կրպակներում իրանց ՀԴՄ չտվեցին։

----------


## Varzor

> Մինչև իշխանության գալը Նիկոլյան կոկորդիլոսի արցունքներն էր թափում, թե բա ժողովուրդը աղքատա սովածա, օլիգարխները թալանում են ժողովրդին։
> ԲԱյց ամբողջ թայֆով լավել տժժում են ամենահարուստ օլիգարխների Գռզոյի ու Դոդոյի երեխեքի, ժողովրդից թալանած փողերով կազմակերպված ճոխ հարսանիքին։
> 
>  Ընդ որում էտ թալանչիներից ոչ մեկ հեղափոխությունից հետո հարկերը կտրուկ չի ավելացրել։
> Նիկոլականները ամբողջ օրը փրփուրները բերաններին Ֆեյզբուկներում բողոքում են, թե ոնց թաղամասերի մանր կրպակներում իրանց ՀԴՄ չտվեցին։


Կարողա նախանձում ես, որ քեզ հարսանիք չեն կանչել?  :LOL: 

Էս գրածիդ նպատակը որն է, կբացահայտես?
Եթե ուղղակի կիսվում ես` սխալ հասցետերեր ես ընտրել: Կիսվելու պատրաստ հայտնի մարդ կա` իրան դիմի:
Եթե ուզում ես վարկաբեկել ներկա իշխանություններին, ապա սխալ հարթակ ես ընտրել` մեծ լսարան ու մասնակիցների քանակ չունի:
Եթե ուզում ես ասել... Ինչ ես ուզում ասել?
Ավելի պարզ ասա, որ ցինկերով չկարդանք  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ եմ ապշահար, որ Նիկոլը գնացել էր իր վաղեմի ու մտերիմ բարեկամ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի որդու հարսանիքին, իսկ իմ հարսանիքին չէր եկել  :Sad: 
Չնայած... կարո՞ղ ա չէի հրավիրել, դրանից էր:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այնքան ապիկար և անճարակ են, որ, փոխանակ տնտեսական բարեփոխումներով փող բերեն, մի բուռ երկիր ենք, դրել, հանքը շահագործելով են ուզում արդյունք ցույց տալ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնքան *ապիկար* և անճարակ են, որ, փոխանակ տնտեսական բարեփոխումներով փող բերեն, մի բուռ երկիր ենք, դրել, հանքը շահագործելով են ուզում արդյունք ցույց տալ...


Աշոտյա՞ն ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Հեսա ոմանք Աշոտյան կլինեն, դու հլը սպասիր, կամանդոռ...

----------


## Varzor

> Այնքան ապիկար և անճարակ են, որ, փոխանակ տնտեսական բարեփոխումներով փող բերեն, մի բուռ երկիր ենք, դրել, հանքը շահագործելով են ուզում արդյունք ցույց տալ...


Լիոն ջան, ասենք թե ապիկար ու անճարակ են։
Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում դրա դեմ։ Ի՞նչ անենք։ Ընտրողներից մեկն էլ դու ես եղել (երեսով չեմ տալիս՝ հղվում եմ քո իսկ հայտարարություններին  :Smile:  )

Քո առաջարկը ո՞րն է։ Էլի մարդիկ փողո՞ց դուրս գան։ Ու՞մ դեմ, ու՞մ առաջնորդությամբ։ Փոխեն ու՞մ դնեն։
Նույն փոցխի վրա քանի՞ անգամ կարելի է կանգնել։

----------


## Lion

Այո, ես եմ եղել, ես ընտրել եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, սա ասել եմ, ասում եմ և սա գաղտնիք չէ, այնպես որ հանգիստ կարող ես հիշատակել: Ավելին, լիներ հիմա 2018 թ-ի աշնան վիճակը, նույնիսկ այսքանն իմանալով էլ ես նրան կընտրեի...

Ի՞նչ անելը թող որոշեն առանձին մարդիկ կամ քաղաքական ուժերը: Իմ որոշումն արդեն կա՝ կարծում եմ, երբ էլ լինեն ընտրությունները, ես այլևս երբեք Նիկոլ Փաշինյան քաղաքական գործչին կամ նրա գլխավորած քաղաքական ուժին չեմ ընտրի: Սա որպես մանր, մասնավոր մի արդյունք:

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ երբ էլ լինեն ընտրությունները, ․․․


Էս ի՞նչ էր։ Յանի 4 տարի սպասենք, հետո ուրիշին ընտրե՞նք։ Կարծում էս էդ 4 տարին հեչ՝ զապասով մի 100 տարի ունե՞նք։

Ներող, բայց ես շատ է հիշեցնում հայտնի սմբակավոր չորքոտանու, տարվա եղանակի և կերային մշակաբույսի մասին ասացվածքը։

----------


## Lion

Այլ տարբերակ անձամբ ես առայժմ չունեմ՝ ցավոք: Ասեմ, սակայն՝ ընենց, չի, էլի, որ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը կհասնի մինչև 2023: Սենց որ գնա, ինչ որ տեղ 2020-ի վերջերին հնարավոր են նորանոր զարգացումներ...

----------


## Varzor

> Այլ տարբերակ անձամբ ես առայժմ չունեմ՝ ցավոք: Ասեմ, սակայն՝ ընենց, չի, էլի, որ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը կհասնի մինչև 2023: Սենց որ գնա, ինչ որ տեղ 2020-ի վերջերին հնարավոր են նորանոր զարգացումներ...


Դե տենց չի լինի, դառնումա աննպատակ քննադատություն։ Եթե ինչ-որ վատ բան ենք նկատում, ապա դա միայն պարսավելը երբեք հարցի լուծում չի։ Լուծում է պետք առաջարկել։

ԻՀԿ, 2020-ին ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի, մինչև 2023թ․ էլ թամամ հասնելու են։ Այ դրանից հետո լավ բաներ չեն սպասվում, բայց, ոնց որ ասում են՝ կապրենք, կտեսնենք։

----------


## Lion

> Դե տենց չի լինի, դառնումա աննպատակ քննադատություն։ Եթե ինչ-որ վատ բան ենք նկատում, ապա դա միայն պարսավելը երբեք հարցի լուծում չի։ Լուծում է պետք առաջարկել։
> 
> ԻՀԿ, 2020-ին ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի, մինչև 2023թ․ էլ թամամ հասնելու են։ Այ դրանից հետո լավ բաներ չեն սպասվում, բայց, ոնց որ ասում են՝ կապրենք, կտեսնենք։


Այլ տարբերակի պահով՝ ես նկատի ունեի ոչ թե այն, ոչ որոշ հարցերում չգիտեմ ինչ անել կամ կարծիք չունեմ, այլ այն, որ, ինչպես ինձ թվաց, հարցնում ես կոնկրետ Ամուլսարի շահագործման դեմն առնելու հարցում ինչ անել - ես դրա համար ասացի, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ, ինչպես անել, որ Նիկոլը չշահագործի Ամուլսարը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այլ տարբերակ անձամբ ես առայժմ չունեմ՝ ցավոք: Ասեմ, սակայն՝ ընենց, չի, էլի, որ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը կհասնի մինչև 2023: Սենց որ գնա, ինչ որ տեղ 2020-ի վերջերին հնարավոր են նորանոր զարգացումներ...


Ես ավելի վատ տարբերակ ունեմ. Նիկոլենք մնալու են 2023֊ից հետո էլ, մինչև 2030 էլ ու ավելի երկար էլ։ Էս Ամուլսարի շուխուռը սենց չի վերջանալու։ Բնապահպանները շարունակելու են ճամփա փակել, Նիկոլի մեթոդներն էլ ավելի են կոշտանալու։ Արդյունքում՝ գնալով ավելի ամրապնդվող բռնապետություն ա դառնալու Հայաստանը։ Կամ էլ, հա՛, դրա այլընտրանքը ճնշմանը չդիմանալ ու հրաժարական տալն ա։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Նիկոլի էգոն դա թույլ կտա։

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, չի դիմանա ու գիտե՞ս ինչու - եթե անցավ սերժա-քոչարյանական մեթոդների, իրեն պետք կլինի քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգ: Նման համակարգ նա չունի և չի էլ հասցնի ունենալ: Մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին անփառունակ պարտություն է սպասում, հարցն այն է, երբ կլինեն այդ մոտակա ընտրությունները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ, չի դիմանա ու գիտե՞ս ինչու - եթե անցավ սերժա-քոչարյանական մեթոդների, իրեն պետք կլինի քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգ: Նման համակարգ նա չունի և չի էլ հասցնի ունենալ: Մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին անփառունակ պարտություն է սպասում, հարցն այն է, երբ կլինեն այդ մոտակա ընտրությունները:


Ո՞նց չունի։ Կարո՞ղ ա օլիգարխների էրեխեքի հարսանիքին ինքը չէր գնացել  :LOL: 
Ես չեմ կարծում՝ սերժա֊քոչարյանական մեթոդների կանցնի, կարծում եմ՝ կգերազանցի էդ մեթոդները։

----------


## Lion

Չէ, վայ իրեն, եթե հավատացա նման կեղծ բաներին: 

Քոչարյանի և Սերժի կլանը երկու տասնամյակ, լավություններով, կոմպրոմատներով, վախեցնելով ու համոզելով դրանց մի կերպ բուռն էին հավաքել, հավասարակշռություն էին պահում, վերջում կրկին չստացվեց, իսկ հիմա՞: Առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում կհարվածեն, որովհետև Նիկոլն իրենցից չէ, սկզբունքորեն, իր բնույթով իրենց տեսակին դեմն է, մարդ է, որը ժողովրդի քվեն է ստացել, սիրվել է ժողովրդի կողմից՝ դա իրեն չեն ների, թուլանալուն պես՝ կհարվածեն:

Ի դեպ, հեռու չգնանք - շաբաթ օրը Ծառուկյանի աղջկա հարսանիքին էր, չէ՞ - Այսօր արդեն, Ամուլսարի առիթով, Ծառուկյանը երկիմաստ հայտարարել է՝ ինքը ժողովրդի կողմից է: Խելոքը կհասկանա, հեռատես քաղաքական գորիչը հետևություններ կանի...

----------


## Գաղթական

Որտև դաժը Դոդն ա հասկանում, որ էդ հարսանիքին Նիկոլի ներկայությունը, քաղաքական իմաստով, ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019), Վիշապ (09.09.2019), Տրիբուն (09.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե դա իրոք բան չի նշանակում, բայց այդ դեպքում հարց է ծագում - Նիկոլի գնալու ընդհանրապես իմա՞ստը որն էր: Անձնական սիմպատիայի խնդիր հաստատ չկար, անձնական կապեր առանձնակի չկային, քաղաքական իմաստով ոչինչ չ նշանակում և Նիկոլին վնասից բացի օգուտ չէր տա: Կամ անիմաստ քայլ էր, կամ Նիկոլը այնուհանդերձ փորձում է դրանով անձնապես ինչ որ բանի հասնել ԲՀԿ պարագայում: Եթե վերջին տարբերակն է, ուրեմն հաշվարկը արմատապես սխալ է:

----------


## Գաղթական

Լավ էլի, Լիոն, ախպոր պես ))

Դեռ իսկական Գռզոյի թվերից՝ նախկին պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի հերը, էդ ընտանիքը միշտ էլ հարգված ա եղել Սիլաչիում ու ընդհանրապես քաղաքում:

Անկախությունից հետո էլ Գռզոյի տղերքը սկսել են բիզնեսով ու գործարարությամբ զբաղվել:
Ո՞վ ա Գռզոենցից վատ բան տեսել:
Հո փող ունենալն ավտոմատ չի՞ նշանակում վատը լինել:

ՈՒ Գռզոն (արդեն տղեն՝ Խաչատուրը) լևոնական էր:
Ենթադրում եմ, որ էդ հողի վրա էլ մտերմացել էին Նիկոլի հետ՝ իրա ջահել վախտերով:

Հմի Գռզոյի տղեն ասենք Դոդի աղջկան էր ուզել ու Նիկոլենց հրավիրել էին:
Հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի մերժեին հրավերը:

----------

Freeman (10.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չգիտեմ... գուցե պետք է հաշվարկվեր, թե քաղաքական ինչ, մեղմ ասեմ, ոչ միանշանակ ռեզոնաս կունենար երեկվա ժողովրդի առաջնորդի և "աղքատների բարեկամի" տժժալը մի հարսանիքին, որտեղ, ըստ օդում կախված լուրերի, միայն հարսի շորն արժեցել է ժողովրդից թալանված 600.000 դոլար: Չգիտեմ... եսիմ - թող ամեն մարդն ինքը որոշի, ինքն էլ հետևանքները տանի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Փաստորեն օլիգարխներն էլ են չարի ու բարու բաժանվում  :LOL:

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հարսի շորը 600.000...
Մամաաան ծաղկաման..
Դու հավատում ե՞ս

----------


## Lion

> Հարսի շորը 600.000...
> Մամաաան ծաղկաման..
> Դու հավատում ե՞ս


Այլ կերպ կարող է՞ր լինել - իմ ազգականներից մեկը, բավականին լավ վաստակող ընդամենը մի ծրագրավորող իր ամսական գումարը լրիվ ծախսեց իր հարսնացուի հարսի շորի վրա՝ հասնելով 3.000 դոլարի - Ծառուկյանի համար դժվար է՞ր սա 200 անգամ գերազանցելը: Ավելին ասեմ, ըստ իրենց պատկերացումների, իհարկե, իրենց համար նույնիսկ սկզբունքի հարց էր դա գերազանցելը, էդ էր պակաս, ուրեմն չկա-չկա, մի ինչ որ լավ վաստակող ծրագրավորողի հարսնացուի շորի գնի շո՞ր պիտի հագնի իր աղջիկ հարսնացուն: 

Ճիշտն ու սուտ չգիտեմ, բայց ինտերնետում վերջերս աչքովս ընկավ, որ նման պարագայում հարսնացուն, ինչ որ տեղ Հնդկաստանում, խնդրել է հորը իր հարսանիքի համար նախատեսվող փողով 90 անտուն ընտանիքի համար տուն գնել և դա համարել է հարսանիքի լավագույն նվեր՝ այն, որ այդ 90 ընտանքիները այդ օրը կօրհնեն իր ամուսնանալը: Մտածելու բանա, չէ՞, սենց որ գնա, կարողա Չարից և Բարուց էլ անդին հասնենք - չգիտեմ: Ինձ համար սա բարոյականության խնդիր է, ես իմ սանդղակն ու իմ գնահատման համակարգն ունեմ, ոչ ոքի ոչինչ չեմ պարտադրում, ուղղակի արտահայտվում եմ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Ուլուանա (10.09.2019), Տրիբուն (09.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Լիոն, լուրջ մարդ ես,
ընկել ես բամբասանքների հետևից...

Էս երկու օր ա՝ ֆիդումս ինչ թիվ ասես չպատահեց..
Բայց առայժմ ջեքփոթը քոնն էր՝ 600.000:

ՈՒ, ըստ տրամաբանության, պիտի Նիկոլն իր մտերիմին սկզբից հարսի շորի արժեքը հարցներ, հետո որոշեր հարսանիքին գնա թե չգնա...

----------


## Յոհաննես

Նիկոլին տարեք գնդակահարության պատի տակ տնգցրեք,Ռոբը մեզ քիչ էր,չնայած մեզ չէ ձեզ։
Հ.Գ Ես որ ակումբում Նիկոլի մասին երևի մի դրական կարծիք ասած չկամ,մեկա զարմանում եմ ձեր գրածների վրա

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իմ տրամաբանության՝ Նիկոլը չպիտի գնար այդ հարսանիքին, բայց, կրկնեմ, դա _ըստ իմ տրամաբանության_, որը ոչ ոքի չեմ պարտադրում:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*14 июля 1804 года был шумно и пышно отпразднован день взятия Бастилии. Император Французской республики еще не хотел отказываться от дня революции. В Тюильрийском дворце было устроено празднество, в церквах шли богослужения; священники возносили молитвы всевышнему и его именем благословляли славным день 14 июля — день штурма Бастилии восставшим народом. *Какое странное смешение столь различных начал: революции и империи, вчерашнего дня и сегодняшнего!* Император, правительственные власти, армия, церковь празднуют день народного восстания, потрясшего Европу. 

_В этих торжественных церемониях участвуют все, кроме главных действующих лиц 14 июля: народ отсутствует._ 

Чувствовал ли Бонапарт противоестественный, почти *кощунственный характер* такого празднования дня штурма Бастилии? По всей видимости, нет. Его внимание было приковано к двум важным актам, которые ему хотелось провести с блеском, сблизив их во времени. То были всенародный плебисцит и торжественная коронация при участии римского папы. _Это было продолжением искусственного и насильственного сочетания разнородных начал._ Но эта идея, целиком принадлежавшая Бонапарту, его воодушевляла. Он хотел создать двойные гарантии — стать императором волей народа и милостью бога. *Умный человек наивно полагал*, что двойной и как бы взаимоисключающий ритуальный обряд дает ему какие-то преимущества перед царствующими в иных монархиях государями... 

Манфред Альберт "Наполеон Бонапарт"

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլին տարեք գնդակահարության պատի տակ տնգցրեք,Ռոբը մեզ քիչ էր,չնայած մեզ չէ ձեզ։
> Հ.Գ Ես որ ակումբում Նիկոլի մասին երևի մի դրական կարծիք ասած չկամ,մեկա զարմանում եմ ձեր գրածների վրա


Ասա ամենաիմաստունը դու էիր էլի, մարգարեն էլ հետը  :LOL: 
Հեղափոխության օրերին դու չէի՞ր գալիս, երբ սաղ ոգևորված էին, ինչ֊որ հարցեր֊բան տալիս, եսիմինչեր ասում, ասում էինք՝ սուս մնա։
Յոհանը ճիշտ էր, ես սխալ  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սխալ բան չկա՝ կեցցե և ապրի Նիկոլը, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին - սա իր անուրանալի ձեռքբերումն է: Այդ կինոն, սակայն, վերջացավ, *վերջ*: 

Հիմա հաջորդ կինոն է, երբ պետք է ամրապնդել ժողովրդի իշխանությունը և ուժեղ, ժողովրդավարական ու իրավական պետություն կառուցել: Այս գործում նախորդ ֆիլմը հիանալի նկարած ռեժիսյորը գործնականում ամեն ինչ սխալ է անում - չքննադատե՞նք: Ոմանց տրամաբանությամբ ստացվում է որ՝ ոչ, հանուն նախորդ հիանալի ձեռքբերման պետք չէ քննադատել, պետք է շարունակել ծափահարել վաղուց արդեն փառքի ճաճանչների մեջ իրականության զգացումը կորցրած, ինքնասիրահարված, դրանից կուրացած անձնավորությանը - կներեք, բայց դա առանց ինձ թող արվի:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Բյուր ջան,ախր ի զարմանս ինձ դրական փոփոխությունները  շատ են ու չնկատել չի լինում։Ես սկզբից ասում էի որ էս շարժումը լիքը բան փոխեց ու կփոխի,բայց հեղափոխության հույս չունեի,եկավ Նիկոլը,իսկ իմ կարծիքը իրա մասին խիստ բացասական էր ու հա մինչև հինա էլ աչքիս լույսը չի,բայց չեմ կարա ինձ ջայլամի տեղ դնեմ։Հլը լիքը բացեր կան,պրիտոմ շատ կարևոր ոլորտներում,բայց նենց չի առաջվանի հետ համեմատած վատացելա էդ ոլորտների վիճակը։

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019), Տրիբուն (09.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան,ախր ի զարմանս ինձ դրական փոփոխությունները  շատ են ու չնկատել չի լինում։Ես սկզբից ասում էի որ էս շարժումը լիքը բան փոխեց ու կփոխի,բայց հեղափոխության հույս չունեի,եկավ Նիկոլը,իսկ իմ կարծիքը իրա մասին խիստ բացասական էր ու հա մինչև հինա էլ աչքիս լույսը չի,բայց չեմ կարա ինձ ջայլամի տեղ դնեմ։Հլը լիքը բացեր կան,պրիտոմ շատ կարևոր ոլորտներում,բայց նենց չի առաջվանի հետ համեմատած վատացելա էդ ոլորտների վիճակը։


Դե հա, լիքը բան դեպի լավն ա գնացել, բայց լիքը բան էլ դեպի վատն ա գնում։ Ու որոշ ժամանակ անց էդ վատն էնքան վատ ա լինելու, որ լավն էլ աչքերիս չի էրևալու։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Սխալ բան չկա՝ կեցցե և ապրի Նիկոլը, որ իշխանությունը վերադարձրեց ժողովրդին - սա իր անուրանալի ձեռքբերումն է: Այդ կինոն, սակայն, վերջացավ, *վերջ*: 
> 
> Հիմա հաջորդ կինոն է, երբ պետք է ամրապնդել ժողովրդի իշխանությունը և ուժեղ, ժողովրդավարական ու իրավական պետություն կառուցել: Այս գործում նախորդ ֆիլմը հիանալի նկարած ռեժիսյորը գործնականում ամեն ինչ սխալ է անում - չքննադատե՞նք: Ոմանց տրամաբանությամբ ստացվում է որ՝ ոչ, հանուն նախորդ հիանալի ձեռքբերման պետք չէ քննադատել, պետք է շարունակել ծափահարել վաղուց արդեն փառքի ճաճանչների մեջ իրականության զգացումը կորցրած, ինքնասիրահարված, դրանից կուրացած անձնավորությանը - կներեք, բայց դա առանց ինձ թող արվի:


Լիոն ջան,ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել,ես ինքս ահագին քննադատել եմ էս իշխանությանը ու երբեք դեմ չեմ եղել քննադատությանը,բայց երբ ամենը վերածվումա մարգարեության,հարսնիքի ու գնում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն-կներեք,բայց դա թող անեն առանց քեզ։
Ի դեպ,էդ ապագայի ուտոպիստական իշխանության ղեկին ու՞մ ես տեսնում

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե Նիկոլն ինչ նվեր ա տվել :Ճ 
Քաղաքական բազարները մի կողմ, բայց ես այլ կերպ չէի էլ պատկերացնի, թե խոսքի Ծառուկյանն ու Սուքիասյանը հանկարծ համեստանում են, Նիկոլն էլ շնորհավորական բացիկ ա ուղարկում ուտուշ խմուշին մասնակցելու փոխարեն: 
Մենք ընդհանուր առմամբ քաղքենի ժողովուրդ ենք, ու էս սաղ մեր ընդհանուր արժեհամակարգին հարիր դվիժենիներ են, անհնար ա ուրիշ կերպը գոնե մոտ ապագայում: 
Նիկոլից էլ բացառիկ գերխոհափիլիսոփայական, սուպերհոգևորամարդասիրական, հիսուսքրիստոսյան քայլեր ակնկալողները նայիվ են :Ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2019), Varzor (10.09.2019), Յոհաննես (09.09.2019), Ուլուանա (10.09.2019), Տրիբուն (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, լիքը բան դեպի լավն ա գնացել, բայց լիքը բան էլ դեպի վատն ա գնում։ Ու որոշ ժամանակ անց էդ վատն էնքան վատ ա լինելու, որ լավն էլ աչքերիս չի էրևալու։


Բացառվում ա։ Ընդհանուր տրենդը խիստ պոզիտիվ ա, ու լրիվ հակառակն ա լինելու․ լավը վատից մի տաս անգամ շատ ա լինելու։  :Tongue:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019), Ուլուանա (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան,ինձ սխալ ես հասկացել,ես ինքս ահագին քննադատել եմ էս իշխանությանը ու երբեք դեմ չեմ եղել քննադատությանը,բայց երբ ամենը վերածվումա մարգարեության,հարսնիքի ու գնում է դեպի ծայրահեղություն-կներեք,բայց դա թող անեն առանց քեզ։


Եղբայր, խոսում, քննարկում ենք, արտահայտվում ենք... ի՞նչ վատ բան կա սրա մեջ:




> Ի դեպ,էդ ապագայի ուտոպիստական իշխանության ղեկին ու՞մ ես տեսնում


Ես ապագա ուտոպիստական իշխանության մասին չխոսեցի, ես ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ Նիկոլը չի հաղթի մյուս ընտրություններում կամ, սենց ասենք, նա չի լինի ՀՀ ղեկավարը  հաջորդ ընտրություններից հետո, այսքան մի բան:

----------

Յոհաննես (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ավելի վատ տարբերակ ունեմ. Նիկոլենք մնալու են 2023֊ից հետո էլ, մինչև 2030 էլ ու ավելի երկար էլ։ Էս Ամուլսարի շուխուռը սենց չի վերջանալու։ Բնապահպանները շարունակելու են ճամփա փակել, Նիկոլի մեթոդներն էլ ավելի են կոշտանալու։ Արդյունքում՝ գնալով ավելի ամրապնդվող բռնապետություն ա դառնալու Հայաստանը։ Կամ էլ, հա՛, դրա այլընտրանքը ճնշմանը չդիմանալ ու հրաժարական տալն ա։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Նիկոլի էգոն դա թույլ կտա։


You got it all wrong, ընկեր։ Շատ ավելի հավանական ա, որ Նիկոլը կարժանանա Սահակաշվիլու ճակատագրին, այսինքն ինչ-որ մի պահ իրա իսկ սարքած արդար ընտրություններով կկորցնի իշխանությունը ու կսկսի հալածվել տարբեր խառը աբիժնիկների կողմից ու նույնսիկ կլքի Հայաստանը, դեպի երկրի հակառակ կողմը  :LOL:  Բայց Հայաստանը ոչ մի պարագայում բռնապետություն չի դառնալու, Նիոկլի էգոն էլ հայրենիքից ավելի չի լինելու։ Նիկոլը խիստ հայրենասեր ա, ու ես դրանում մի գրամ չեմ կասկածում, դրա համար էլ վստահում եմ, նույնիսկ եթե սխալներ ա անում կամ՝ թամբալություն։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ իրա գործողություններում օպորտունիզմ չկա, ես դրանում հավատացած եմ։

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019), Ուլուանա (10.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բացառվում ա։ Ընդհանուր տրենդը խիստ պոզիտիվ ա, ու լրիվ հակառակն ա լինելու․ լավը վատից մի տաս անգամ շատ ա լինելու։


Հա, հլը տեսնենք համահարթ հարկումից կորցրած փողերը ոնց ա բյուջե բերելու։ Տեսնենք, տեսնենք։

----------

Lion (09.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, հլը տեսնենք համահարթ հարկումից կորցրած փողերը ոնց ա բյուջե բերելու։ Տեսնենք, տեսնենք։


Ամուլսարի ռոյալթիով  :Tongue:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ավելի վատ տարբերակ ունեմ. Նիկոլենք մնալու են 2023֊ից հետո էլ, մինչև 2030 էլ ու ավելի երկար էլ։ Էս Ամուլսարի շուխուռը սենց չի վերջանալու։ Բնապահպանները շարունակելու են ճամփա փակել, Նիկոլի մեթոդներն էլ ավելի են կոշտանալու։ Արդյունքում՝ գնալով ավելի ամրապնդվող բռնապետություն ա դառնալու Հայաստանը։ Կամ էլ, հա՛, դրա այլընտրանքը ճնշմանը չդիմանալ ու հրաժարական տալն ա։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Նիկոլի էգոն դա թույլ կտա։


Շատ հոռետեսական է, բայց իրատեսական չէ  :Smile: 
ԻՀԿ, հաջորդ ընտրություններին՝ 2023թ․ քաղաքական բալանսը այլ է լինելու, նոր ուժեր են նաև ձևավորվելու, այդ թվում և հին աբիժնիկների մնացորդներից։
Բայց բռնապետությանը էդքան էլ չեմ հավատում։ Որոշակի ինդիկատորներ կան, որոնք հուշում են, որ ՀՀ-ում հաջորդ բռնապետությունը դեռ շաատ հեռու է  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ամուլսարի ռոյալթիով


Ես կասեի հարսանիքից հավaքած շաբաշներով  :LOL:

----------


## varo987

Որ չեն ասում Գռզոն արդար բիզնեսմենա իր քրտինքովա հասրտացե:
Ուղղակի իրանց ժամանակներից 20-25տարի անցելա, իրանց այլանդակությունները շատերը մոռացելա էն ժամանակել ինտերնետ, ամենքի ձեռը կամեռա չկար, շատ այլանդակությունների մասին քչերն են ընդանրապես իմացել:
Ասենք ԿինոՌոսիան որ սարքելա յարմրկա պապուցա ժառանգություն ստացել թե ոնց, բա մի հատ թող կինոռոսիայի սեփականաշնորհման հարցով դատախազությունը գործ հարուցի:
90-կաններին ով Հայաստանում ապրելա լավ կհիշի օգնիտուշիտելների պատմությունը: Վանոն որոշեց որ բոլոր ավտորների մեջ պիտի օգնիտուշիտել լինի, դրանք ներկրում էր բնականաբար խնամի գռզոն: 
Հազիվ գնան խեղճուկրակ գյուղացիներին բռնեն, էս ինչ գյուղի դպրոցի տնօրենը մորքուրին պահակա ձևակերպե, 3միլիոն դրամի վնասա տվե պետությանը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (10.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Որ չեն ասում Գռզոն արդար բիզնեսմենա իր քրտինքովա հասրտացե:
> Ուղղակի իրանց ժամանակներից 20-25տարի անցելա, իրանց այլանդակությունները շատերը մոռացելա էն ժամանակել ինտերնետ, ամենքի ձեռը կամեռա չկար, շատ այլանդակությունների մասին քչերն են ընդանրապես իմացել:
> Ասենք ԿինոՌոսիան որ սարքելա յարմրկա պապուցա ժառանգություն ստացել թե ոնց, բա մի հատ թող կինոռոսիայի սեփականաշնորհման հարցով դատախազությունը գործ հարուցի:
> 90-կաններին ով Հայաստանում ապրելա լավ կհիշի օգնիտուշիտելների պատմությունը: Վանոն որոշեց որ բոլոր ավտորների մեջ պիտի օգնիտուշիտել լինի, դրանք ներկրում էր բնականաբար խնամի գռզոն: 
> Հազիվ գնան խեղճուկրակ գյուղացիներին բռնեն, էս ինչ գյուղի դպրոցի տնօրենը մորքուրին պահակա ձևակերպե, 3միլիոն դրամի վնասա տվե պետությանը:


Գռզոյի մասին ես եմ գրել ու գրել եմ, որ բիզնեսով ու գործարարությամբ են զբաղվել:

Արդար քրտինքի մասին բան չեմ ասել, որտև դա ապացուցող կամ հերքող փաստեր չունեմ:

Իսկ դու փաստեր ունե՞ս, որ անգործության մատնված ու փլման եզրին հայտնված կ/թ Այրարատը Գռզոն խաբեությամբ ա ձեռք բերել, ոչ թե նորմալ գնով գնել ու դեռ մի բան էլ վերակառուցելով կործանումից փրկել:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ընդհանրապես սկզբունք կա՝ ամեն մի մեծ հարստության հիմքում ընկած է մեծ հանցագործությունը...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ընդհանրապես սկզբունք կա՝ ամեն մի մեծ հարստության հիմքում ընկած է մեծ հանցագործությունը...


Սխալ սկզբունք ա, եթե կա:
Բա Հրանտ Վարդանյանի մասի՞ն ինչ կասես:

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքը կա՝ ուղղակի ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր ապացուցել...

----------


## Varzor

> Սկզբունքը կա՝ ուղղակի ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր ապացուցել...


Ապեր, դա հնացած կարծրատիպ է։ Ներկայիս աշխարհում բազմաթիվ մեծահարուստներ կան, որոնք որևէ հանցանքի չեն գնացել հարստանալու համար։
Օրինակ, կարող ես մի փոքր startup ունենալ, որի արժեքը մեկ տարի հետո կարող է տասնյակ, նույնիսկ հարյուրավոր միլիոններով գնահատվել։ Հիմա կասես, թե ստեղ ո՞րն է հանցագործությունը։ Էլ չեմ ասում դերասաններ, երգիչներ, սպորտսմեններ և այլն։

----------

Chilly (10.09.2019), Աթեիստ (14.09.2019), Գաղթական (10.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Որ չեն ասում Գռզոն արդար բիզնեսմենա իր քրտինքովա հասրտացե:
> Ուղղակի իրանց ժամանակներից 20-25տարի անցելա, իրանց այլանդակությունները շատերը մոռացելա էն ժամանակել ինտերնետ, ամենքի ձեռը կամեռա չկար, շատ այլանդակությունների մասին քչերն են ընդանրապես իմացել:
> Ասենք ԿինոՌոսիան որ սարքելա յարմրկա պապուցա ժառանգություն ստացել թե ոնց, բա մի հատ թող կինոռոսիայի սեփականաշնորհման հարցով դատախազությունը գործ հարուցի:
> 90-կաններին ով Հայաստանում ապրելա լավ կհիշի օգնիտուշիտելների պատմությունը: Վանոն որոշեց որ բոլոր ավտորների մեջ պիտի օգնիտուշիտել լինի, դրանք ներկրում էր բնականաբար խնամի գռզոն: 
> Հազիվ գնան խեղճուկրակ գյուղացիներին բռնեն, էս ինչ գյուղի դպրոցի տնօրենը մորքուրին պահակա ձևակերպե, 3միլիոն դրամի վնասա տվե պետությանը:


Մենակ մի բան կասեմ․
Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքը բավականին ուևոր էր արդեն իսկ ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին։ Բնականաբար չեմ ասում, թե ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին հնարավոր էր առանց օրենքը շրջանցելու մեծահարուստ դառնալ։
Կրակմարիչների պատմությունը լավ եմ հիշում, բայց արի ու տես որ քանի-քանի դեպքերում էդ կրակմարիչները հարց են լուծել։
ԻՀԿ երկրի թալանի հիմքը ոչ էլ 90-ականներին է դրվել, այլ հենց ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին՝ առանց կաշառքի ոչ մի լուրջ հարց չէր լուծվում։ Իսկ 90-ականներին ուղղակի կապերը կտրեցին։ Նույնը շարունակվեց 2000-ականներին։
Դե հիմա ոնց որ թալանի տեմպերը խիստ ընկել են, բայց ԻՀԿ այս տարի երկրորդ կիսամյակում աճի միտումներ ունեն։

----------


## Varzor

> Բա Հրանտ Վարդանյանի մասի՞ն ինչ կասես:


Ապ, արի ընդունենք, որ նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք բարձր եկամտաբերության արտադրական հիմնարկներ ունենալու համար առնվազն մի փոքր էլ օրենքի շրջանցում էր անհրաժեշտ։
Հիշում եմ, որ Արայ ընկերության վաղամեռիկ տերն ու հիմնադիրը մեկ անգամ հեռուստատեսությամբ բացահայտ հայտարարեց, որ ՀՀ-ում լրիվ մաքուր աշխատելով եկամուտ չես ստանա։ Ու էդ հայտարարությունն անում էր սեփական փորձի հիման վրա։ Հենց դա էր նաև պատճառներից մեկը, որ հարուստներից շատերն իրենց միջոցները ներդնում էին երկրից դուրս բիզնես դնելու համար։
Ու էդ տեսանկյունից ողորմած հոգի Վարդանյանն էլ սուրբ չէր։

Բայց եկեք թարգենք ուրիշների փողերը հաշվելը՝ դա մեր գործը չի, դրա համար համապատասխան պետական մարմիններ կան՝ թող զբաղվեն, իսկ մենք էլ զբաղվենք մեր գործերով  :Wink:

----------

Lion (10.09.2019), Գաղթական (10.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապ, արի ընդունենք, որ նախորդ իշխանությունների օրոք բարձր եկամտաբերության արտադրական հիմնարկներ ունենալու համար առնվազն մի փոքր էլ օրենքի շրջանցում էր անհրաժեշտ։


Տեսականորեն ընդունում եմ:

ՈՒ դա ճիշտ է ոչ միայն բարձր եկամտաբերության արտադրական հիմնարկներ ունենալու պարագայում, այլ որ գցենք՝ հնարավորա անգամ մի հոգի չգտնենք, ով էն թվերին Հայաստանում ապրել ա ու ընդհանրապես օրենք չի խախտել:
Հենց թեկուզ լեվի լույս քաշելն ինչ ասես արժեր..

Հ.Գ. Կամ լեվի լույս ունեցողից վենա մտնելը ՃՃ

----------

Varzor (10.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Փաշինյանը մի 10 օրից գալու է Կալիֆորնիա, հանդիպում է նախատեսվում նաև Սիլիկոնային Հովտում:
Իմ տեղը լինեիք, ի՞նչ կհարցնեիք պարոն վարչապետին:

----------

Lion (14.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Փաշինյանը մի 10 օրից գալու է Կալիֆորնիա, հանդիպում է նախատեսվում նաև Սիլիկոնային Հովտում:
> Իմ տեղը լինեիք, ի՞նչ կհարցնեիք պարոն վարչապետին:


ֆեյք ՍԴ–ի պրոբլեմը ո՞նց ա լուծվելու ու ինչի՞ ենք էսքան ժամանակ անորոշության մեջ լռվցրած։

----------

Life (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Աթեիստ (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Տրիբուն (14.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաշինյանը մի 10 օրից գալու է Կալիֆորնիա, հանդիպում է նախատեսվում նաև Սիլիկոնային Հովտում:
> Իմ տեղը լինեիք, ի՞նչ կհարցնեիք պարոն վարչապետին:


Ինչու՞ եք Ամուլսարի թեման էսքան ձգում, փոխարեն վճռական շահագործելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչու՞ եք Ամուլսարի թեման էսքան ձգում, փոխարեն վճռական շահագործելու:


Տենց տրիվիալ ա, հա՞: 
ԻՄՀՈ, էս ոնց որ հարցնես՝ ինչու՞ չենք Ղարաբաղը, կամ Մեղրին ծախում Ադրբեջանին: Ներող, չեմ կարող սենց հարց տալ:

----------

Lion (14.09.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Տրիբուն (14.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաշինյանը մի 10 օրից գալու է Կալիֆորնիա, հանդիպում է նախատեսվում նաև Սիլիկոնային Հովտում:
> Իմ տեղը լինեիք, ի՞նչ կհարցնեիք պարոն վարչապետին:


Ինձ օրինակ հայ-վրացական հարաբերություններն են հետաքրքրում։ Կոնկրետ քայլեր համ մեր համ վրացիների կողմից վերջը արվելու՞ են հարաբերությունները սերտացնելու ուղղությամբ, թե՞ էլի սաղ մնալու կենանցների մակարդակում․ դարավոր բարեկամ, անդավաճան հարևան, եղբայր ժողովուրդներ ․․․․

----------

Varzor (14.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Փաշինյանը մի 10 օրից գալու է Կալիֆորնիա, հանդիպում է նախատեսվում նաև Սիլիկոնային Հովտում:
> Իմ տեղը լինեիք, ի՞նչ կհարցնեիք պարոն վարչապետին:


Խոստացել էիք, որ հասարակական հնչեղություն ունեցող (և ոչ միայն) հարցերի շուրջ պարբերաբար հանրաքվեներ կանցկացվեն:
Ե՞րբ եք պատրաստվում սկսել այդ պրակտիկան կիրառել:

----------

Varzor (14.09.2019), Ուլուանա (15.09.2019), Տրիբուն (16.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Տենց տրիվիալ ա, հա՞: 
> ԻՄՀՈ, էս ոնց որ հարցնես՝ ինչու՞ չենք Ղարաբաղը, կամ Մեղրին ծախում Ադրբեջանին: Ներող, չեմ կարող սենց հարց տալ:


Հա, տրիվյալ ա, դուխը չի հերիքում: 
Ու չէ, Մեղրին կամ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանին ծախելու հետ որևէ կերպ չես կարող զուգահեռել էս հարցը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, տրիվյալ ա, դուխը չի հերիքում: 
> Ու չէ, Մեղրին կամ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանին ծախելու հետ որևէ կերպ չես կարող զուգահեռել էս հարցը:


Չուկիտո ջան, մի բան հարցնեմ էլի։ Տե՞նց հաշվարկնե՞ր ես տեսել կամ արել, որ էս հանքի շահագործումից օգուտներն ավելի շատ են, քան վնասները։ ԻՆչ-որ գաղտնի բան գիտե՞ք, որ մենք չգիտենք։ Վախում եք, որ աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ ենք լինելու, սոված ենք մնալու, չգիտեմ, Ղարաբղը հանձնելու ենք, Սերժիկը հետ ա գալու, Քոչարյանին ազատելու են ․․․ ախպեր, ի՞նչ ա լինելու հանքի չշահագործելու դեպքում, որ տենց անհամբեր ուզում ես շահագործվի։ 

Ասենք, ի՞նչն ա տենց վիզ դրած հանքը բացելու որոշմանը կողմ լինելու պատճառը։ Անվերապահ վստահությունը վարչապետի՞ն։ Վարչապետին ես էլ եմ վստահում, բայց անոռուգլուխ որոշումներ ընդունելուց ոչ մեկը էս աշխարհում ապահովագրված չի։

----------

Lion (16.09.2019), Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Rammstein (23.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019), Ուլուանա (16.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, տրիվյալ ա, դուխը չի հերիքում: 
> Ու չէ, Մեղրին կամ Ղարաբաղը Ադրբեջանին ծախելու հետ որևէ կերպ չես կարող զուգահեռել էս հարցը:


Ախպեր ջան, կառաջարկեմ մի հատ գնաս Սյունիքի հանքերով ման գաս, մի հատ աչքովդ նայես, թե եղած հանքերը ոնց են երկրի լավը բռնաբարել, մի հատ ժողովդրին հարցուփորձ անես, մի հատ հիվանդանոցները մտնես, հետո նոր դուխով հանք բացելու կոչեր անես։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Rammstein (23.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, տրիվյալ ա, դուխը չի հերիքում:


Իրականում լավ ա անում, որ վճռական չի շահագործում, Չուկ ջան:
Դուխի հարց չի, ըստ իս, այլ անհամաձայնների հետ հաշվի նստել ա:

ՈՒ անհամաձայններն էլ լավ են անում, որ պայքարում են:
Մարդիկ իրենք իրենց երկրի տեր են զգում ու փորձում են իրենց իսկ ընտրած իշխանությանը ստիպել, որ իրանց ուզածով լինի:

Էս հարցում ինքս հիմնականում չեզոք կարծիք ունեմ, քանի որ չեմ հասկանում, թե Լիդիանի գործունեությունն ինչքան վնաս կտա, կամ կտա թե չի տա:
ՈՒղղակի՝ Ամուլսարը սար սկզբունքի նկատմամբ սիմպատիա ունեմ:

Մյուս կողմից՝ պարզից պարզ ա, որ Նիկոլը տուպիկի առաջ ա կանգնել:
Համ որպես ժողովրդավարության բուռն կողմնակից ա հանդես գալիս, համ էլ՝ ոսկերչական քաղաքականության:
Այսինքն՝ որ հանկարծ ոչ մի սխալ չանի ու ամեն ինչ օրինականության սահմաններում լինի.
օրինական ճանապարհով ՀՀԿ-ին պարտադրել, որ իրեն վարչապետ ընտրեն,
օրինական ճանապարհով արտահերթ ընտրություններ,
օրինական ճանապարհով ՍԴ-ի ազատագրում բռնազավթումից և այլն..
հիմա էլ՝ իրավական հիմքեր չկան Լիդիանին արգելել Ամուլսարը շահագործել..

Կարող ա շատերին դուր չգա Նիկոլի օրինապաշտությունը: Նրան թուլամորթ կամ անդուխ համարեն:
Բայց դե հիմա էդ էլ էդ մարդու սկզբունքն ա ու էդ էլա հիանալի, քանի որ նաև էդ սկզբունքով ա ինքը Հայաստանը մաքրում կոռուպցիայից ու ամեն տեսակ յախքից:

Այսինքն գիտենք, որ Նիկոլին ոչ թե հանքարդյունաբերությունից ակնկալվող տնտեսական շահն ա հետաքրքիր, այլ՝ ամեն ինչ իրավական նորմերով անելը:
Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ ժողովրդին ոչ թե իրավական նորմերն են հետաքրքիր, այլ՝ իրենց երկիրն ու բնությունը:

Ստացվում ա տուպիկ..
ՈՒ իմ հասկանալով սրա ամենաճիշտ լուծումը համաժողովրդական հանրաքվեն ա, որի արդյունքները պարտադիր կլինեն բոլոր կողմերի համար:

----------


## Lion

Վարչական տուգանքների գործերով ֆիզիկական անձանց կողմից դատարան դիմելու համար նախատեսված պետական տուրք սահմանելը համարում եմ սկզբունքորեն անթույլատրելի, քանի որ դա լրջագույն կերպով կսահմանափակի դատարան դիմելու քաղաքացու իրավունքը: Աբսուրդ է ստացվում՝ 5.000 դրամ ակտը բողոքարկելու համար... 5.000 դրամ էլ պետական տուրք:

Ասեմ ավելին, նույնիսկ սերժենց ռեժիմը վարչական տուգանքների համար տուրքը վերացրեց, հիմա, ի՞նչ, Նիկոլի ռեժիմը պիտի էդ տուրքը վերականգնի՞ -դե ապրեք, էլի, ի՞նչ ասեմ...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ու սենց հանկարծ իմանում ես, որ պարոն Վանեցյանը ազատված է պաշտոնից...

----------


## Lion

Պետականաշինությունն իր տրամաբանությունն ունի` որոշումների տարերայնությունը, գործողությունների հախուռնությունը, առաջնայինը երկրորդականից, իսկ անցողիկը մնայունից չտարբերելու գործելաոճն այն ճանապարհը չէ, որը տանում է դեպի նպատակների իրականացում։ Այն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի սպայի արժանապատվության հետ. սպայի ուսադիրն ու զարգացումների նման ընթացքն անհամատեղելի են։ Իմ հրաժարականը թող լինի «Կանգ ա՛ռ»-ի սթափեցնող քայլ, մնացած բոլոր տարբերակներում կհաղթանակի հայրենիքի հանդեպ պարտքը...

էս ի՞նչ մի թարս թաթալոշ տվեց Վանեցյանը գնալուց, սենց մի ուրիշ տիպի շրխկացրեց դուռն ու գնաց...

----------


## Lion

Վանեցյանը չորով ասեց՝ ս...ր էղեք

Էս բառդակը, որ ստեղծել եք՝ հետո՝ առանց ինձ փորփրեք:

Էս շատ լուրջ էր, սենց խոսքերը ՍԵՆՑ մարդու բերանից, որ վերջին 1.5 տարում ողջ ներքին ինֆոն ուներ, էս ցնցեց Նիկոլի իշխանությունը, ինքը հլը տաքա, չի ջոգում նստել, երկրոդական բաներից է խոսում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առողջապահության նախարարն էլ գլուխ ա գովում, թե ավելացել են չարորակ նորագոյացությունների վիրահատությունները։ Գոնե հասկանու՞մ ա սա ինչ ա նշանակում  :Cray:  Հասկանու՞մ ա, որ դա դրական առաջընթաց կարա համարվի մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ չարորակ նորագոյացությունների նոր դեպքերի թիվը կանտրոլ արվի։ Հակառակ դեպքում էդ նաև նշանակում ա չարորակ նորագոյացությունների աճ, գրողը տանի։ Ասում էիք հա՞նք եք բացում։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Rammstein (23.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Պետականաշինությունն իր տրամաբանությունն ունի` որոշումների տարերայնությունը, գործողությունների հախուռնությունը, առաջնայինը երկրորդականից, իսկ անցողիկը մնայունից չտարբերելու գործելաոճն այն ճանապարհը չէ, որը տանում է դեպի նպատակների իրականացում։ *Այն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի սպայի արժանապատվության հետ. սպայի ուսադիրն ու զարգացումների նման ընթացքն անհամատեղելի են։* Իմ հրաժարականը թող լինի «Կանգ ա՛ռ»-ի սթափեցնող քայլ, մնացած բոլոր տարբերակներում կհաղթանակի հայրենիքի հանդեպ պարտքը


Թող ներող լինի, բայց էս ինչ տուֆտելա տուֆտել։
Այսինք նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակ կատարվողը իր սպայի ուսադիրների ու արժանապատվության հետ ավելի համատեղելի էր, քան ներկաների օրո՞ք։
Ու ասեմ, որ սա ԱԱԾ ղեկավարին չսազող բառեր էին։ ԱԱԾ ղեկավարն իրավունք չունի անելու հայտարարություններ, որոնք կարող են ազդեցություն ունենալ պետական կառավարման համակարգի կայունության կամ վստահության վրա։

----------

Life (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (16.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019), Տրիբուն (16.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վանեցյանը չորով ասեց՝ ս...ր էղեք
> Էս բառդակը, որ ստեղծել եք՝ հետո՝ առանց ինձ փորփրեք:
> Էս շատ լուրջ էր, սենց խոսքերը ՍԵՆՑ մարդու բերանից, որ վերջին 1.5 տարում ողջ ներքին ինֆոն ուներ, էս ցնցեց Նիկոլի իշխանությունը, ինքը հլը տաքա, չի ջոգում նստել, երկրոդական բաներից է խոսում...


ԻՀԿ դրանով ցույց տվեց իր իրական դեմքը։
Մոռանում է, որ իր գործը *Ազգային Անվտանգությունն* է։ Ու եթե ինչ-որ հարցում էդ մակարդակի լուրջ թերացում է տեսել/լսել/գիտի, բա դա ազգային անվտանգության հարց չէ՞, բա ո՞վ պետք է դրանով զբաղվի։
«Կանգ ա՛ռ»-ի սթափեցնող քայլս որնա՞, ՃՈ-ի կոչերիցա՞, թե՞ "հեղափոխական" հանգերովա՝ Իմ քայլը, Քայլ արա, Կանգառի սթափեցնող Քայլ ․․․ հետո էլ լինելու է քայլ ձիով  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող ներող լինի, բայց էս ինչ տուֆտելա տուֆտել։
> Այսինք նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակ կատարվողը իր սպայի ուսադիրների ու արժանապատվության հետ ավելի համատեղելի էր, քան ներկաների օրո՞ք։
> Ու ասեմ, որ սա ԱԱԾ ղեկավարին չսազող բառեր էին։ ԱԱԾ ղեկավարն իրավունք չունի անելու հայտարարություններ, որոնք կարող են ազդեցություն ունենալ պետական կառավարման համակարգի կայունության կամ վստահության վրա։


Համ տուֆտել ա, համ էլ ապացուցեց որ ԱԱԾ տնօրենը իրա ռազմերով չէր: 

Բայց կապիկներին խրախճանքի առիթ ա տվել, մի երկու շաբաթ:

----------

Life (17.09.2019), Varzor (16.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Համ տուֆտել ա, համ էլ ապացուցեց որ ԱԱԾ տնօրենը իրա ռազմերով չէր: 
> Բայց կապիկներին խրախճանքի առիթ ա տվել, մի երկու շաբաթ:


Ու հենց ամենավատը էդ խրախճանքի առիթն է՝ ԱԱԾ տնօրենին չսազող քայլ, էլ չեմ ասում հակացուցված։
էդ երկու շաբաթը իր հետևանքներն է ունենալու՝ ավելի երկար։
Ի դեպ, ո՞վ է ամենահավանական թեկնածուն։ ԻՀԿ, ԱԻՆ նախարար Ցոլակյանը։

----------


## Lion

> Պետականաշինությունն իր տրամաբանությունն ունի` *որոշումների տարերայնությունը, գործողությունների հախուռնությունը, առաջնայինը երկրորդականից, իսկ անցողիկը մնայունից չտարբերելու գործելաոճն* այն ճանապարհը չէ, որը տանում է դեպի նպատակների իրականացում։ Այն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի սպայի արժանապատվության հետ. սպայի ուսադիրն ու զարգացումների նման ընթացքն անհամատեղելի են։ Իմ հրաժարականը թող լինի «Կանգ ա՛ռ»-ի սթափեցնող քայլ, մնացած բոլոր տարբերակներում կհաղթանակի հայրենիքի հանդեպ պարտքը...
> 
> էս ի՞նչ մի թարս թաթալոշ տվեց Վանեցյանը գնալուց, սենց մի ուրիշ տիպի շրխկացրեց դուռն ու գնաց...


Էն, որ ասում էի՝ անսիստեմ են, տարերային են, կարճ ասած՝ բառդկա - ոմանք փղային սրամտություններ էին անում: Ըհը, էս էլ Վանեցյանի կալիբրի մարդն արտահայտվեց, դե կերեք...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թող ներող լինի, բայց էս ինչ տուֆտելա տուֆտել։
> Այսինք նախորդ իշխանությունների ժամանակ կատարվողը իր սպայի ուսադիրների ու արժանապատվության հետ ավելի համատեղելի էր, քան ներկաների օրո՞ք։
> Ու ասեմ, որ սա ԱԱԾ ղեկավարին չսազող բառեր էին։ ԱԱԾ ղեկավարն իրավունք չունի անելու հայտարարություններ, որոնք կարող են ազդեցություն ունենալ պետական կառավարման համակարգի կայունության կամ վստահության վրա։


Ախպեր ջան, նոր Հայաստանում, մարդկանց արժանապատվությունը բարձրացել է ։Ճ
Եթե հիշում ես, ԱԱԾ տնօրենին հենց էս իշխանությունները դարձրին քաղաքական դեմք՝ տնօրենի նշանակման կարգը փոխելով, հետևաբար մարդը լավ էլ իրավունք ունի անելու էն հայտարարությունը, որն արել է։ Ու հայտարարությունն էլ առանձնապես սկանդալային չի ինձ համար։ 
ՀՀ սուպերվարչապետը ակնհայտորեն զբաղված ա տարերային միկրոմենեջմենտով, երկրի ստրատեգիական հարցերը թողած։  Ասենք Սիս գյուղի ասֆալտն ա հրահանգել, որ անեն, որ ֆեյսբուքում լիքը լայքեր հավաքի։ Պոլնի տախտակամած։ Ինքը պիտի դրա ժամանակը չունենար։ Ստեղ Նահանգներում ես իսկի չեմ հիշում թե նահանգապետը ով ա, մինչև իրեն հասնելը մենք լոկալ աշխատող համայնք, սիթի, քաունթի ունենք։

----------

Lion (16.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (16.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Աբրիիս - այ հենց էդ եմ ասում՝ լավ տերմին էր՝ տարերային միկրոմենեջմենտ: Այլ խոսքերով ասած՝ նեղ մարտավարական խնդիրների լուծում այն դեպքում, երբ ռազմավարություն իսկ ձևավորված չէ: Էդ, ոնց որ, Մոսկվայի համար մարտերի թեժ օրերին Ժուկովը, պաշտպանության ռազմավարությունը մշակելու փոխարեն իջներ մի սովորական հետևակային վաշտ և շարքային զինվորների հետ կրակեր նեմեցների վրա, մի հատ էլ գլուխ գովար, թե ինքն ինչ դիպուկա...

----------


## Varzor

> Ախպեր ջան, նոր Հայաստանում, մարդկանց արժանապատվությունը բարձրացել է ։Ճ
> Եթե հիշում ես, ԱԱԾ տնօրենին հենց էս իշխանությունները դարցրին քաղաքական դեմք՝ տնօրենի նշանակման կարգը փոխելով, հետևաբար մարդը լավ էլ իրավունք ունի անելու էն հայտարարությունը, որն արել է։ Ու հայտարարությունն էլ առանձնապես սկանդալային չի ինձ համար։


Ո՞նց թե հիշում եմ։ Էսօր չե՞ն ԱԺ-ում համապատասխան փոփոխությունները հաստատել  :Wink: 
Բայց լավ էլ սկանդալային է, եթե հաշվի առնենք իշխանությունների արձագանքը․



> Պետք է պարզել, թե ով է գրել Արթուր Վանեցյանին վերագրվող այդ տեքստը: Հույս ունենք *դրա հեղինակը քրեական պատասխանատվությունից «թյուրիմացաբար» խուսափած կոռուպցիոներների PR գրասենյակները չեն*: Գեներալ Վանեցյանին հորդորում ենք չկորցնել սպայի արժանապատվությունը, որին ինքը հղում է անում


Աղբյուր

Բա՞, այ սենց պատասխան քար շպրտոցի  :Wink:

----------

Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էն, որ ասում էի՝ անսիստեմ են, տարերային են, կարճ ասած՝ բառդկա - ոմանք փղային սրամտություններ էին անում: Ըհը, էս էլ Վանեցյանի կալիբրի մարդն արտահայտվեց, դե կերեք...


Ապ, էս արդեն չարախնդության է նման  :LOL: 
Որ քեզ չիմանայի, էդպես էի կարծելու  :Stop:

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, էս արդեն չարախնդության է նման 
> Որ քեզ չիմանայի, էդպես էի կարծելու


Իրականում չեմ չարախնդում, կրկնեմ - էս էն վիճակնա, որ երեխան ձեռքը տանում է կրակին, ասում ես՝ մի արա, կայրվես, ինքն այրվում է - կարծես պետք է ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ եղար, բայց տխրում ես: Հիմա Նիկոլն անձամբ քաղաքական այնքան տարրական սխալներ է անում, որ նույնիսկ արդեն հաշիվն եմ կորցնում, ուր մնաց՝ ուրախանամ կամ չարախնդամ, միայն ցավում եմ, որ... ճիշտ եմ դուրս գալու: Բայց հլը դու սպասիր, վաղը կարող... *կաաարոողա*, էլի ճիշտ դուրս գամ: 

Ի դեպ, կոնկրետ այդ պոստս ուղղված էր որոշ սրածայրերի, որոնք փղային սրածայրություններով են զբաղված  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ապ, էս արդեն չարախնդության է նման 
> Որ քեզ չիմանայի, էդպես էի կարծելու


Ես պիտի գրեի,իրոք ցավով պետք է նշեմ որ վերջին շրջանում Լիոնի գրառումները կարդալուց էդ տպավորությունն եմ ստացել։
Ես էլ Նիկոլի վկան ոնց որ լինեմ,բայց էն ինչ ձեռք ենք բերել պետք է ատամներով պահենք ու զարգացնենք(ի դեպ ի՞նչ եք անում էս մասով),բայց դե չէ,մեզ էդ սազական չի,մենք ամեն մի անհաջողությունից պետքա կայֆ բռնենք ու ասենք.Տեսաք ես ճիշտ էի նա հույ։

----------


## Lion

Ախր չարախնդությունը ո՞րնա, այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ - վախտին ասում էի, ոմանք սրածայրում էին, հիմա էլ կապիկություններով են զբաղված - բա մի հատ չհիշեցնե՞մ, որ ասում էի...

----------


## Chuk

> Աշնանն ընդդիմության դաշտում համախմբման և գործընկերության ձևավորման գործընթացը կավարտվի, և քաղաքական պայքարը կստանա համակարգված ու մասշտաբային բնույթ:


Ոմանք սա անլուրջ են համարում, ընկնում կեղծ օրակարգերի ու ուրիշ բաների գիրկը: Իրենց գործն ա:

Իսկ Քոչը քաք ա ուտում, ոչ մի մասշտաբային բնույթ էլ չի կրի իրանց համախմբումը, չնայած դրա համար օգտագործում են իրենց ողջ Արսենալը.
- մեդիադաշտը, 
- բազմաթիվ ֆեյքերը,
- ֆանտաստիկ չափի փողերի ծախսումը,
- գրպանային քաղ. գործիչների մեյդան նետումը,
- լոկալ խնդիրների ռասկրուտկան ու օգտագործումը,
- ներքին ինտրիգների ստեղծումը,
- ուրիշ բաներ:

Ու չնայած կարող ա մի քիչ ոտներիս տակ ընկնեն, բայց մեկ ա չեն հաջողելու ))

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019), Շինարար (17.09.2019), Տրիբուն (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես պիտի գրեի,իրոք ցավով պետք է նշեմ որ վերջին շրջանում Լիոնի գրառումները կարդալուց էդ տպավորությունն եմ ստացել։
> Ես էլ Նիկոլի վկան ոնց որ լինեմ,բայց էն ինչ ձեռք ենք բերել պետք է ատամներով պահենք ու զարգացնենք(ի դեպ ի՞նչ եք անում էս մասով),բայց դե չէ,մեզ էդ սազական չի,մենք ամեն մի անհաջողությունից պետքա կայֆ բռնենք ու ասենք.Տեսաք ես ճիշտ էի նա հույ։


Յոհան ջան, ձեռք բերածը ատամներով չեն պահում ու զարգացնում, այլ գաղափարախոսությամբ, ծրագրով ու ապագայի հեռանկարով։ Բայց դե մանրից պարզվում ա, որ Նիկոլի ու բնակչության մեծ մասի պատկերացրած ապագան ահագին իրարից տարբերվում են։ Տենց, ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով նեղվում ա, ոմանք բերանները ջուր են առել, Լիոնն էլ չարախնդում ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոմանք սա անլուրջ են համարում, ընկնում կեղծ օրակարգերի ու ուրիշ բաների գիրկը: Իրենց գործն ա:
> 
> Իսկ Քոչը քաք ա ուտում, ոչ մի մասշտաբային բնույթ էլ չի կրի իրանց համախմբումը, չնայած դրա համար օգտագործում են իրենց ողջ Արսենալը.
> - մեդիադաշտը, 
> - բազմաթիվ ֆեյքերը,
> - ֆանտաստիկ չափի փողերի ծախսումը,
> - գրպանային քաղ. գործիչների մեյդան նետումը,
> - լոկալ խնդիրների ռասկրուտկան ու օգտագործումը,
> - ներքին ինտրիգների ստեղծումը,
> ...


Հլը տեսեք է։ Սենց բաներ են առաջ քաշում, որ ուշադրությունն Ամուլսարից ցրեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Հլը տեսեք է։ Սենց բաներ են առաջ քաշում, որ ուշադրությունն Ամուլսարից ցրեն


Հույս ունեմ, անկեղծ, որ դու սա կատակով ես գրել: Բայց սա «լուրջ ասողների» պակաս առաջիկայում չենք ունենա ))
Բայց ոչինչ, էդ էլ կանցնի ))

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Յոհան ջան, ձեռք բերածը ատամներով չեն պահում ու զարգացնում, այլ գաղափարախոսությամբ, ծրագրով ու ապագայի հեռանկարով։ Բայց դե մանրից պարզվում ա, որ Նիկոլի ու բնակչության մեծ մասի պատկերացրած ապագան ահագին իրարից տարբերվում են։ Տենց, ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով նեղվում ա, ոմանք բերանները ջուր են առել, Լիոնն էլ չարախնդում ա։


Սաղ ճիշտա, բայց... չեմ չարախնդում, այ ժողովուրդ ջան, ցավում եմ - գրածիս կծու հումորն էլ ուղղված է նրանց, ովքեր չեն զլանում միջնորդավորված վիրավորանքներ են ուղղում ինձ, իսկ հենց նոր էլ, ի պատասխան Վանեցյանի մասին իմ պոստերի և խախտելով ֆորումի կանոնադրությունը, *գրեցին*, թե.




> Համ տուֆտել ա, համ էլ ապացուցեց որ ԱԱԾ տնօրենը իրա ռազմերով չէր: 
> 
> Բայց *կապիկներին* խրախճանքի առիթ ա տվել, մի երկու շաբաթ:


Ասենք՝ ըստ ոմանց ինձ նման մարդը կապիկ է և տրվել է խրախճանքի... ողբամ քո խելքին, հաաա...  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Յոհան ջան, ձեռք բերածը ատամներով չեն պահում ու զարգացնում, այլ գաղափարախոսությամբ, ծրագրով ու ապագայի հեռանկարով։ Բայց դե մանրից պարզվում ա, որ Նիկոլի ու բնակչության մեծ մասի պատկերացրած ապագան ահագին իրարից տարբերվում են։ Տենց, ամեն մեկն իրա ձևով նեղվում ա, ոմանք բերանները ջուր են առել, Լիոնն էլ չարախնդում ա։


Բնակչության մե՞ծ մասի,լավ էլի,ես ապրելով ՀՀ֊ում ու շփվելով տարբեր գյուղերի,քաղաքների բնակիչների հետ տեսնում եմ,որ անվերապահորեն աջակցում են Նիկոլին ու եթե հենց վաղը լինեն ընտրություններ Նիկոլը էլի կխփի ։Պ բայց եթե վերցնենք ֆբն ու ֆեյքերը հա,քո ասածնա ճիշտ։
Զարգացած Հայաստան֊էս գաղափարախոսություն,դրան հասնելու միջոցները ծրագիր ու ինքը իրանով ապագայի հեռանկար։
Հ.Գ ընկերներ,իմ արև ես չեմ ուզում Նիկոլի պաշտպսնը դառնամ,մի ստիպեք էլի  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------

Chuk (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019), Տրիբուն (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես էլ, ապրելով նույն Հայաստանում, արդեն գրեթե չեմ տեսնում մարդ, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին ձեն կտա...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ես էլ, ապրելով նույն Հայաստանում, արդեն գրեթե չեմ տեսնում մարդ, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին ձեն կտա...


Դու նույն Հայաստանում չես ապրում Լիոն ջան...

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> վերցնենք ֆբն


Ընդհանուր ՖԲ-ում էլ տենց չի:
Ավելի մեր տիպի մարդկանց շրջանակում ա մի քիչ կոնտրաստ փոխել, որտև ավելի իդեալիստ ենք, ավելի ըմբոստ ենք, ավելիին ձգտող ենք: 

Իսկ ՖԲ լայն շրջանակներում վարկանիշը ստաբիլ լավ ա:

Իրականում Նիկոլը կորցրել ա փոքրաթիվ, բայց շատ արժեքավոր էլեկտորատ, բայց էլեկտորատի չափերը շարունակում են գերիշխող շատ մնալ:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Յոհաննես (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բնակչության մե՞ծ մասի,լավ էլի,ես ապրելով ՀՀ֊ում ու շփվելով տարբեր գյուղերի,քաղաքների բնակիչների հետ տեսնում եմ,որ անվերապահորեն աջակցում են Նիկոլին ու եթե հենց վաղը լինեն ընտրություններ Նիկոլը էլի կխփի ։Պ բայց եթե վերցնենք ֆբն ու ֆեյքերը հա,քո ասածնա ճիշտ։
> Զարգացած Հայաստան֊էս գաղափարախոսություն,դրան հասնելու միջոցները ծրագիր ու ինքը իրանով ապագայի հեռանկար։
> Հ.Գ ընկերներ,իմ արև ես չեմ ուզում Նիկոլի պաշտպսնը դառնամ,մի ստիպեք էլի


Լավ չես շփվում հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ։ Նախ, եթե ֆբ քոմենթները ստուգես, կտեսնես, թե ոնց են պրոգրեսիվորեն նվազում անվերապահ աջակցողները։ Բայց դա ավելի վաղուց ա սկսվել՝ ընտրություններից անմիջապես հետո մարդիկ սկսեցին կամաց֊կամաց հիասթափվել։ Գնա, հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ շփվի, ոչ թե քո շրջապատի, թեկուզ ֆբ֊ից դուրս, որ Նիկոլի բառերը անգիրի պես կրկնում ա։ Մարդիկ էնքան դեբիլ չեն, ինչքան Նիկոլն ու իրա թիմն ա կարծում։

----------

Lion (17.09.2019), Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հիմի որ ասեմ՝ կասեք: Տո դեպուտատը, տո օրինաստեղծը, տո քաղաքական թիմի անդամը, տո վերջը... գրագետ մարդը, էլի, կարա՞ սենց յոբը տարած միտք արտահայտի, ես չէ՝ դուք - ասեք: Ասենք, էս մարդու համար հեչ, էլի պաշտոնի նշանակման ու ազատման երաշխիքներն ու օրենսդրական մեխանիզմները...

Եվ այսուհետ հիշե՛ք, ԱԺ մեծամասնության կողմից *որևէ պաշտոնյայի* լիազորությունները դադարեցնելու վերաբերյալ գործընթաց սկսելու մասին հայտնելուց (կամ նույնիսկ դրա մասին *ակնարկելուց*) անմիջապես հետո տվյալ պաշտոնյան անհապաղ, առանց այլևայլությունների հրաժարական պիտի տա՝ անկախ տվյալ պաշտոնյայի ինքնավարության աստիճանից։ ՄԻԱԿ ԱՌԱՋՆԱՅԻՆ ՄԱՆԴԱՏՈՎ օժտված կառույցի դեմ ուղղակի խաղ չկա ու չպիտի լինի։ Ի հեճուկս ԱԺ-ի գործող պաշտոնյա չի կարող լինել և վերջ։

Հրայր Թովմասյանը չի պաշտոնավարելու և վերջ։ Հույս ունեմ՝ ինքնակամ կգնա. դեռ կարող է։

_Տիգրան Ուլիխանյան
Դեպուտատ "Իմ քայլից"_

Ու ասենք՝ այ էս մտածողության տեր մարդիկ հիմի տոն են տալիս Նիկոլի կամանդում...

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ընդհանուր ՖԲ-ում էլ տենց չի:
> Ավելի մեր տիպի մարդկանց շրջանակում ա մի քիչ կոնտրաստ փոխել, որտև ավելի իդեալիստ ենք, ավելի ըմբոստ ենք, ավելիին ձգտող ենք: 
> 
> Իսկ ՖԲ լայն շրջանակներում վարկանիշը ստաբիլ լավ ա:
> 
> Իրականում Նիկոլը կորցրել ա փոքրաթիվ, բայց շատ արժեքավոր էլեկտորատ, բայց էլեկտորատի չափերը շարունակում են գերիշխող շատ մնալ:


Իմ համար ամենաարժեքավոր մարդը գյուղացի աշխատող֊չարչարվող մարդն է,իսկ ինքը աջակցում է Նիկոլային )))
Հ.Գ Բյու՞ր ։Դ

----------

Chuk (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հույս ունեմ, անկեղծ, որ դու սա կատակով ես գրել: Բայց սա «լուրջ ասողների» պակաս առաջիկայում չենք ունենա ))
> Բայց ոչինչ, էդ էլ կանցնի ))


Չէ, լրիվ լուրջ։ Իշխանությունների մոտ օրինաչափություն ա. հենց մի թեմայով քննադատվում են, գալիս են, սկսում են նախկիններով սպառնալ։ Արխային, դուք որ ձեր գործը նորմալ անեք, նախկինների վերադարձի թեմա չի լինի։

----------

Lion (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ, ապրելով նույն Հայաստանում, արդեն գրեթե չեմ տեսնում մարդ, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին ձեն կտա...


Ապեր, դե հայտնի անեկդոտի նման` ամեն մեկ էլ իրա կռուգը ունի  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Էն կապիկների մասով քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ` կարծում եմ քեզ ուղղված բան չկար  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ համար ամենաարժեքավոր մարդը գյուղացի աշխատող֊չարչարվող մարդն է,իսկ ինքը աջակցում է Նիկոլային )))


Նեա, այ հենց էդ գյուղացի չարչարվողը չի աջակցում։ Իշխանությունները դրա պատրանքն են փորձում ստեղծել, բայց տենց չի։

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ չես շփվում հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ։ Նախ, եթե ֆբ քոմենթները ստուգես, կտեսնես, թե ոնց են պրոգրեսիվորեն նվազում անվերապահ աջակցողները։ Բայց դա ավելի վաղուց ա սկսվել՝ ընտրություններից անմիջապես հետո մարդիկ սկսեցին կամաց֊կամաց հիասթափվել։ Գնա, հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ շփվի, ոչ թե քո շրջապատի, թեկուզ ֆբ֊ից դուրս, որ Նիկոլի բառերը անգիրի պես կրկնում ա։ Մարդիկ էնքան դեբիլ չեն, ինչքան Նիկոլն ու իրա թիմն ա կարծում։


Բյուր, դու՞ ես լավ շփվում հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ, որ համ ստեղ չես, համ էլ ՖԲ ընկերներիդ ցանկը հնարավորինս մաղում ես )))

Չէ, Բյուր ջան, իրականությունից կտրված ես:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, լրիվ լուրջ։ Իշխանությունների մոտ օրինաչափություն ա. հենց մի թեմայով քննադատվում են, գալիս են, սկսում են նախկիններով սպառնալ։ Արխային, դուք որ ձեր գործը նորմալ անեք, նախկինների վերադարձի թեմա չի լինի։


Բյուր ջան, իշխանությունները չեն իմ գրառումը գրել ու իշխանություններից նման խոսքեր չեմ լսել, նենց որ տրամաբանությունդ խիստ կաղում է:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Նեա, այ հենց էդ գյուղացի չարչարվողը չի աջակցում։ Իշխանությունները դրա պատրանքն են փորձում ստեղծել, բայց տենց չի։


 :LOL:  Բյու՞ր,ախր ես սաղ օգոստոսը գյուղերում եմ եղել, իսկ դու՞

----------

Chuk (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու՞ ես լավ շփվում հասարակ մահկանացուների հետ, որ համ ստեղ չես, համ էլ ՖԲ ընկերներիդ ցանկը հնարավորինս մաղում ես )))
> 
> Չէ, Բյուր ջան, իրականությունից կտրված ես:


Քեզնից շատ ավելի շատ եմ շփվում։ Իմ շփումները ֆբ֊ով սահմանափակված չեն ու Երևանով սահմանափակված չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, դե հայտնի անեկդոտի նման` ամեն մեկ էլ իրա կռուգը ունի 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Էն կապիկների մասով քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ` կարծում եմ քեզ ուղղված բան չկար


Դրա համար լայքեցիր չէ՞, ավազակ - իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ սրածայրությունը հենց իմ թեմայով էր...

----------


## Chuk

> Քեզնից շատ ավելի շատ եմ շփվում։ Իմ շփումները ֆբ֊ով սահմանափակված չեն ու Երևանով սահմանափակված չեն


Քուանշ ))
Թե բա քեզնից շատ եմ շփվում :ճ
Ինձնից շատ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

ԻՀԿ, նման հայտարարությունից հետո Ուլիխանյանն ինքը պիտի վայ դնի իր մանդատը, քանզի ապացուցեց, որ բացարձակ գաղափար չունի ժողովրդավարությունից: Ինքը լրիվ սովետի տակա մնացել` նույն մտքերնա արտահայտում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՞ր,ախր ես սաղ օգոստոսը գյուղերում եմ եղել, իսկ դու՞


Ես էլ ապրիլին։ Պլյուս շատ գյուղերի բնակիչների հետ մասնագիտության բերումով կապի մեջ եմ։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ԻՀԿ, նման հայտարարությունից հետո Ուլիխանյանն ինքը պիտի վայ դնի իր մանդատը, քանզի ապացուցեց, որ բացարձակ գաղափար չունի ժողովրդավարությունից: Ինքը լրիվ սովետի տակա մնացել` նույն մտքերնա արտահայտում:


Ժողովրդավարությունը բայց չէիր ընդունում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իշխանությունները չեն իմ գրառումը գրել ու իշխանություններից նման խոսքեր չեմ լսել, նենց որ տրամաբանությունդ խիստ կաղում է:


Դե եսի՞մ։ Իշխանությունների խոսքերը նենց բառացի ես կրկնում, ասեցի՝ իրանք են քեզ ուղարկել։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բյու՞ր,ախր ես սաղ օգոստոսը գյուղերում եմ եղել, իսկ դու՞


Ապ, հայաստանում հազարին մոտ գյուղ կա, դժվար բոլորում եղած լինես  :Wink: 
Իմ տվյալներով էլ` 50-50 վիճակա: Բայց ես ամենն, ինչ որ գրում ենք` խիստ սուբյեկտիվ և իրականությունից հեռու գնահատականներ են

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես էլ, ապրելով նույն Հայաստանում, արդեն գրեթե չեմ տեսնում մարդ, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններում Նիկոլին ձեն կտա...


որտեղի՞ց էիր փող քերում, որ հիմա չես կարում

----------


## Lion

> ԻՀԿ, նման հայտարարությունից հետո Ուլիխանյանն ինքը պիտի վայ դնի իր մանդատը, քանզի ապացուցեց, որ բացարձակ գաղափար չունի ժողովրդավարությունից: Ինքը լրիվ սովետի տակա մնացել` նույն մտքերնա արտահայտում:


Ախպերս, դու քեզ նայի, ինքը օրենքներ է ընդունում, որով ես և դու ենք ապրում...




> որտեղի՞ց էիր փող քերում, որ հիմա չես կարում


Վայ քու... արա - էս ի՞նչ ուդառ էր: Մարդ չգիտի էլ, կատակ էր, թե՞ լուրջ...

----------


## Varzor

> Քուանշ ))
> Թե բա քեզնից շատ եմ շփվում :ճ
> Ինձնից շատ


Դրա համար էլ Ակումբում համարյա չես երևում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապ, հայաստանում հազարին մոտ գյուղ կա, դժվար բոլորում եղած լինես 
> Իմ տվյալներով էլ` 50-50 վիճակա: Բայց ես ամենն, ինչ որ գրում ենք` խիստ սուբյեկտիվ և իրականությունից հեռու գնահատականներ են


Համենայնդեպս, հիմա հաստատ 70% չի հավաքի։ Եթե հիսունի ձգի, լավ ա։ Նիկոլը մի բան գիտեր էլի, որ տենց ափալ֊թափալ արտահերթ արեց։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե եսի՞մ։ Իշխանությունների խոսքերը նենց բառացի ես կրկնում, ասեցի՝ իրանք են քեզ ուղարկել։


Բյուր ջան, ես որ քեզ չեմ մեղադրում Միշիկների ու Քոչարյանների խոսքերը կրկնելու մեջ, արի դու էլ քեզ համեստ պահիր ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես որ քեզ չեմ մեղադրում Միշիկների ու Քոչարյանների խոսքերը կրկնելու մեջ, արի դու էլ քեզ համեստ պահիր ))


Տեսնես Միշիկների ու Քոչարյանների հետ ե՞րբ եմ շփվում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, հայաստանում հազարին մոտ գյուղ կա, դժվար բոլորում եղած լինես 
> Իմ տվյալներով էլ` 50-50 վիճակա: Բայց ես ամենն, ինչ որ գրում ենք` խիստ սուբյեկտիվ և իրականությունից հեռու գնահատականներ են


Սենց ասենք՝ մոտակա ընտրություններին ինքն այնքան ձայն չի ունենա, որ վարչապետ դառնա: Միակ ելքը՝ փոխի Սահմանադրությունը, քանի որ որպես նախագահ՝ ուղղակի ընտրություններում, ինքը դեռ բոլորին առանձին առանձին կհաղթի, թեկուզ երկրորդ փուլում: Այստեղ ևս, սակայն, մի "բայց" կա - սենց արագ կորցնելով աջակցությունը, հնարավոր է սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն էլ տապալի...

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնես Միշիկների ու Քոչարյանների հետ ե՞րբ եմ շփվում


Բա տեսնես ե՞ս իշխանությունների հետ երբ եմ շփվում ))

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Սենց ասենք՝ մոտակա ընտրություններին ինքն այնքան ձայն չի ունենա, որ վարչապետ դառնա: Միակ ելքը՝ փոխի Սահմանադրությունը, քանի որ որպես նախագահ՝ ուղղակի ընտրություններում, ինքը դեռ բոլորին առանձին առանձին կհաղթի, թեկուզ երկրորդ փուլում: Այստեղ ևս, սակայն, մի "բայց" կա - սենց արագ կորցնելով աջակցությունը, հնարավոր է սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն էլ տապալի...


Որ ասում էի տարբեր տեղեր ենք ապրում  :Tongue:

----------

Chuk (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց ասենք՝ մոտակա ընտրություններին ինքն այնքան ձայն չի ունենա, որ վարչապետ դառնա: Միակ ելքը՝ փոխի Սահմանադրությունը, քանի որ որպես նախագահ՝ ուղղակի ընտրություններում, ինքը դեռ բոլորին առանձին առանձին կհաղթի, թեկուզ երկրորդ փուլում: Այստեղ ևս, սակայն, մի "բայց" կա - սենց արագ կորցնելով աջակցությունը, հնարավոր է սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն էլ տապալի...


Նեա, ուղիղ անցում դեպի բռնապետություն։

----------


## Varzor

> Դրա համար լայքեցիր չէ՞, ավազակ - իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ սրածայրությունը հենց իմ թեմայով էր...


Ապեր, իրոք որևէ կապ չեմ տեսել, քանի որ իսկականից կապիկների ձայները բարձրացել էին մեդիա դաշտում:

Հ.Գ.
Մնացածը թող պոստ գրողը մեկնաբանի: Եթե ես սխալ դուրս գամ, անելիքս գիտեմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա տեսնես ե՞ս իշխանությունների հետ երբ եմ շփվում ))


Գյուղերում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Բա տեսնես ե՞ս իշխանությունների հետ երբ եմ շփվում ))


Ապեր, դե ամեն դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը վերջերս սկսել է ակտիվորեն աջակցել, չէ՞, Նիկոլին, արի էս ընդունիր: Դու էլ ՀԱԿ վետերան...




> Որ ասում էի տարբեր տեղեր ենք ապրում


Հիմի, որ մի օր էս տողերը հիշացնեմ, պիտի ասես՝ չարախնդում ե՞մ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սենց որ գնա վերջը գռազ ենք գալու ու մյուս ընտրություններից հետո գարեջրի մեջ լող եմ տալու  :Cool:

----------

Life (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ապեր, դե ամեն դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը վերջերս սկսել է *ակտիվորեն* աջակցել, չէ՞, Նիկոլին, արի էս ընդունիր: Դու էլ ՀԱԿ վետերան...


Անվերապահորեն  :LOL:

----------

Lion (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց որ գնա վերջը գռազ ենք գալու ու մյուս ընտրություններից հետո գարեջրի մեջ լող եմ տալու


Դու լուրջ հավատու՞մ ես, որ մյուս ընտրություններ լինելու ա։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Նեա, ուղիղ անցում դեպի բռնապետություն։


Չի ձգի՝ այդքան աջակցություն չունի, նույնիսկ եթե ուզենա էլ: Ոստիկանները նեղացած են Ծռերի հետ հանդիպումից, ԱԱԾ-ն նեղացած է Վանեցյանի պահով՝ լայն իմաստով,  երկուսն իրար հետ նեղացած են հենց էսօր առաջին ընթերցումով անցած օրենքով, որ կառույցի ղեկավար կարող է լինել ցանկացած ոք, ՊՆ-ն ավանդականորեն չեզոք է, քրեաօլրգարխիկ պահ չկա, հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի մանր-մանր իր դեմ է հանել... 

Սենց ասենք՝ չկա այն սոցիալական շերտը, որն իրեն կաջակցի:




> Ապեր, իրոք որևէ կապ չեմ տեսել, քանի որ իսկականից կապիկների ձայները բարձրացել էին մեդիա դաշտում:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մնացածը թող պոստ գրողը մեկնաբանի: Եթե ես սխալ դուրս գամ, անելիքս գիտեմ...


Հենց իմ գրածների տակ էր գրած...

----------


## varo987

Կակռազ ֆեյզբուկներում Նիկոլը շատ ավելի մեծ աջակցություն ունի քանի ռեալ կյանքում։
Վիրտուալում գրողների մեջ մի զգալի մասը դրսի ժողովուրդն են որոնք հիմնականում Նիկոլամետ են։
Պլյուս գրանտակերական օֆիսներում լռվող մասսան, որ հիմնականում ամբողջ օրը պարապա ու ֆեյզբուկներում քցած են էլի 100տոկոսով նիկոլական են;

Աշխատավոր ժողովուրդը ֆեյզբուկ չի մտնում։ Ասենք որ 38000ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը 10տոկոս բարձրանումա էտ նիկոլական ֆեյզբուկչիներն են ուրախանում են ու համարում մեծ առաջընաց, ուսուցիչները էտ համարում են ձեռառնոցի ու թուլափայ շպրտել։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... սակայն, մի "բայց" կա - սենց արագ կորցնելով աջակցությունը, հնարավոր է սահմանադրական հանրաքվեն էլ տապալի...


Կա տենց ռիսկ: Իսկ ինչ գիտենք, որ տենց էլ պլանավորված չի?  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Գյուղերում


Բյուր ջան, ես շփվում Հայաստանում բոլոր շերտերի մարդկանց հետ ու շատ, բայց թարսի պես մի բացառությամբ. չնայած իշխանության մեջ շատերին ճանաչում եմ և կամ մտերիմ եմ, բայց դրանք ինչ պաշտոն են ստացել, հետները չեմ շփվում :ճ

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, խնդրում եմ, հաջորդ անգամ ինձ նման մեղադրանք չտաս: Խնդիրն էն չի, նորմալ է իշխանության կարծիքը կիսելը կամ պրոպագանդելը, թե չէ: Խնդիրն էն է, որ ես երբևէ որևէ մեկին թույլ չեմ տվել կասկածել իմ ինքնուրույնությանը, սեփական սկզբունքներով, համոզմունքներով ու տրամաբանությամբ գործելուն: Ով կկասկածի, ղալաթ կանի ))

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դու լուրջ հավատու՞մ ես, որ մյուս ընտրություններ լինելու ա։


 :LOL:  Գռա՞զ,եթե կրվես 7օրով Դանիա ես տանում  :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

> Կա տենց ռիսկ: Իսկ ինչ գիտենք, որ տենց էլ պլանավորված չի?


Իմաստը կբացատրե՞ս:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դե ամեն դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը վերջերս սկսել է ակտիվորեն աջակցել, չէ՞, Նիկոլին, արի էս ընդունիր: Դու էլ ՀԱԿ վետերան...


Ընկեր, դու ո՞ր մոլորակից կամ երկրից ես: Կակռազ վերջին շրջանում ՀԱԿ-ը Նիկոլի դեմ քայլեր ա արել: Ու էդ թվում նենց հայտարարություններ են եղել, որ ես ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել ու Նիկոլին պաշտպանել եմ, քանի որ համաձայն չեմ եղել իմ անկրկնելի (սա առանց կատակի) կուսակցության հետ:

Ու վափշե լրջացեք: ՀԱԿ-ի տեսակետն էլ ես երբեք չեմ կրկնել, ես մշտապես իմ խոսքով եմ հանդես գալիս: Ինձ ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերի հետ մի խառնեք ))

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չի ձգի՝ այդքան աջակցություն չունի, նույնիսկ եթե ուզենա էլ: Ոստիկանները նեղացած են Ծռերի հետ հանդիպումից, ԱԱԾ-ն նեղացած է Վանեցյանի պահով՝ լայն իմաստով,  երկուսն իրար հետ նեղացած են հենց էսօր առաջին ընթերցումով անցած օրենքով, որ կառույցի ղեկավար կարող է լինել ցանկացած ոք, ՊՆ-ն ավանդականորեն չեզոք է, քրեաօլրգարխիկ պահ չկա, հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի մանր-մանր իր դեմ է հանել...


Բայց գործադիրն ու օրենսդիրն իրա ձեռքում ա, շուտով դատականն էլ իրա ձեռքը կառնի։ Ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ֊ն անմիջականորեն իրան են ենթակա։ Նոր պետն էլ իրա մանկլավիկներից մեկը կլինի։ Օլիգարխները հետը ֆլիրտ են անում։ Նիկոլն ինքնասիրահարված ա։ Ինքը ավելի շուտ Հայաստանը պաժառ կտա, քան էդ աթոռից վեր կկենա։

----------

Վիշապ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, օֆ, հիասթափեցնում եք ))
Թե բա կտրուկ անկում ապրող վարկանիշ: Թե բա բռնապետություն ա հաստատելու:

Դու՞ք որտեղից եք ու ու՞ր եք գնում: 
Ի՞նչ եք տեսել ու ի՞նչ եք հասկանում:

Տխուր ա: Բայց լավ ա, որ քիչ եք ))

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019), Տրիբուն (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց իմ գրածների տակ էր գրած...


Ապ, բայց ոչինչ, որ իմ գրառմանն էր արձագանքել?

----------


## Lion

Ամեն ինչ նման միանշանակ չի - նույն օրենսդրում իր 88 հոգին վաղուց արդեն երկ կամ նույնիսկ եռափեղկվել են, գործադիրում էլ ոչ մի իրապես ուժեղ առաջնորդ չկա՝ բոլոըր կան այնքանով, ինչքանով կա Նիկոլը: Միջին օղակներում վիճակն ավելի վատ է, շատ շատերը առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում իր դեմ կելնեն - սա իմ կարծիքն է, կարող եք չընդունել այն...

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմաստը կբացատրե՞ս:


Կմնա նույն սահմանադրությունը: Դա ում է ձեռնտու?  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես շփվում Հայաստանում բոլոր շերտերի մարդկանց հետ ու շատ, բայց թարսի պես մի բացառությամբ. չնայած իշխանության մեջ շատերին ճանաչում եմ և կամ մտերիմ եմ, բայց դրանք ինչ պաշտոն են ստացել, հետները չեմ շփվում :ճ
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, խնդրում եմ, հաջորդ անգամ ինձ նման մեղադրանք չտաս: Խնդիրն էն չի, նորմալ է իշխանության կարծիքը կիսելը կամ պրոպագանդելը, թե չէ: Խնդիրն էն է, որ ես երբևէ որևէ մեկին թույլ չեմ տվել կասկածել իմ ինքնուրույնությանը, սեփական սկզբունքներով, համոզմունքներով ու տրամաբանությամբ գործելուն: Ով կկասկածի, ղալաթ կանի ))


Արտ, երևի ուղարկելու պահով մի քիչ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի։ Բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ տպավորություն ա։ Էն որ կոնկրետ հարցով իրանք թիմի ներսում որոշում են ընդունում ու սկսում սաղովի նույն բանն ասել, դու էլ գալիս, էդ նույն բանն ես ասում։ Հիմա կարող ա որոշում ընդունելուց մասնակից ես կամ համաձայն ես հետները կամ իրանք են քո ասածները կրկնում կամ անվերապահորեն աջակցում ես (  :LOL:  ), բայց լուրջ լրիվ նույն բաներն ես ասում, ինչ Նիկոլը, Ավինյանը, Արարատ Միրզոյանը կամ նույնիսկ Թագուհի Ղազարյանը։ 

Սաղ հեչ, էկեք լավ բաներից խոսանք։ Կենդանիների օրենքը վերջը ընդունվեց  :Jpit:  Նենց որ Ամուլսարը չի բացվելու, որտև հանքը թիթեռի դեմ դաժանություն ա։

----------

Վիշապ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Արտ, երևի ուղարկելու պահով մի քիչ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի։ Բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ տպավորություն ա։ Էն որ կոնկրետ հարցով իրանք թիմի ներսում որոշում են ընդունում ու սկսում սաղովի նույն բանն ասել, դու էլ գալիս, էդ նույն բանն ես ասում։ Հիմա կարող ա որոշում ընդունելուց մասնակից ես կամ համաձայն ես հետները կամ իրանք են քո ասածները կրկնում կամ անվերապահորեն աջակցում ես (  ), բայց լուրջ լրիվ նույն բաներն ես ասում, ինչ Նիկոլը, Ավինյանը, Արարատ Միրզոյանը կամ նույնիսկ Թագուհի Ղազարյանը։ 
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, էկեք լավ բաներից խոսանք։ Կենդանիների օրենքը վերջը ընդունվեց  Նենց որ Ամուլսարը չի բացվելու, որտև հանքը թիթեռի դեմ դաժանություն ա։


Թիթեռի կյանքը կարճ է,ոչինչ  :Tongue:

----------


## Varzor

> Դու՞ք որտեղից եք ու ու՞ր եք գնում: 
> Ի՞նչ եք տեսել ու ի՞նչ եք հասկանում:
> 
> Տխուր ա: Բայց լավ ա, որ քիչ եք ))


Չուկ, կարողա խմած ես?  :Smile: 
Էս ինչ մեծամիտ բաներ ես գրում?
Մենք որտեղից եկել եք` դու էլ էիր էնտեղ: Հույս ունեմ, որ ուր էլ գնալու լինենք, դու մեզ հետ ես լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Կմնա նույն սահմանադրությունը: Դա ում է ձեռնտու?


Էդ իրեն ձեռք կտար, եթե ինքը 2023-ին շանս ունենար մի սռոկ էլ գնալ, որպես վարչապետ: Իսկ եթե նման շանս չեղավ, իսկ ամեն ինչ դրան է տանում, ինքը կգերադասի "один-один" պարզ տարբերակով դուրս գալ նախագահական մրցավազքի և հաղթել մի առանձին թեկնածուի, ոչ թե հույսը դնել նոր ձևավորվող ԱԺ-ի վրա, որ այն իրեն վարչապետ ընտրի: Ինքը նման բարձր տոկոս նոր ԱԺ-ում արդեն երբեք չի ունենա, իսկ եթե սկսվեց բազառը, ապա այնքան նոր թեկնածուներ և ամբիցիաներ ի հայտ կգան, որ իրեն ոչ-ոք չի հիշի:




> Ապ, բայց ոչինչ, որ իմ գրառմանն էր արձագանքել?


Ու ոչի՞նչ, որ այդ պահին միայն ես էի, իբր ըստ ոմանց հիվանդ երևակայության, "խրախճանք" կազմակերպել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն ինչ նման միանշանակ չի - նույն օրենսդրում իր 88 հոգին վաղուց արդեն երկ կամ նույնիսկ եռափեղկվել են, գործադիրում էլ ոչ մի իրապես ուժեղ առաջնորդ չկա՝ բոլոըր կան այնքանով, ինչքանով կա Նիկոլը: Միջին օղակներում վիճակն ավելի վատ է, շատ շատերը առաջին իսկ հարմար առիթի դեպքում իր դեմ կելնեն - սա իմ կարծիքն է, կարող եք չընդունել այն...


Օրենսդիրում ո՞վ ա երկ֊ կամ եռափեղկվել։ Էն ա, Թագուհի Ղազարյանը, որ վախտին ուժեղ ակտիվիստ էր, վարչապետ֊վարչապետ ասելով ման ա գալիս։ Էդգար Առաքելյանը չդիմացավ, հրաժարական տվեց։ Բայց քանի՞ հոգի իրա նման նույն քայլին կգնան։ Շատերին դզում ա պատգամավոր լինելը։ Նույնն էլ գործադիրում։ Իհարկե ուժեղ առաջնորդ չի լինի։ Ուժեղ առաջնորդ դնի, որ իրա գլխի վրայով թռնի՞։ Ոչ մի դեպքում։ Պետք ա սաղ լոյալ լինեն։ Չլինեն, Արթուր Գրիգորյանի օրը կգցեն։

Իսկ միջին օղակներն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, մեծ մասամբ նախկին իշխանություններից են մնացել։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թիթեռի կյանքը կարճ է,ոչինչ


Նայած թիթեռ  :Wink:

----------

Life (17.09.2019), Յոհաննես (17.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Օրենսդիրում ո՞վ ա երկ֊ կամ եռափեղկվել։ Էն ա, Թագուհի Ղազարյանը, որ վախտին ուժեղ ակտիվիստ էր, վարչապետ֊վարչապետ ասելով ման ա գալիս։ Էդգար Առաքելյանը չդիմացավ, հրաժարական տվեց։ Բայց քանի՞ հոգի իրա նման նույն քայլին կգնան։ Շատերին դզում ա պատգամավոր լինելը։ Նույնն էլ գործադիրում։ Իհարկե ուժեղ առաջնորդ չի լինի։ Ուժեղ առաջնորդ դնի, որ իրա գլխի վրայով թռնի՞։ Ոչ մի դեպքում։ Պետք ա սաղ լոյալ լինեն։ Չլինեն, Արթուր Գրիգորյանի օրը կգցեն։
> 
> Իսկ միջին օղակներն էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, մեծ մասամբ նախկին իշխանություններից են մնացել։


Կան, տարբեր փեղկեր կան, ուղղակի ինքը դեռ քայլ չի արել, սենց ասենք՝ հետաձգել է խզումը կամ պայթյունը: Տես, Ստամբուլյանի մասով սկսվեց դիմադրությունը, ինքը զիջեց, դրանով կանխեց խզումը, Ամուլսարի խնդիրը հետաձգեց և այլն: Անվերջ հետաձգել, ձգձգել, սակայն, չի կարողանա, իսկ երբ քայլ անի, հանկարծ կպարզվի, որ իր 88 հոգին ուղղակի փլվում է...

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ իրեն ձեռք կտար, եթե ինքը 2023-ին շանս ունենար մի սռոկ էլ գնալ, որպես վարչապետ: Իսկ եթե նման շանս չեղավ, իսկ ամեն ինչ դրան է տանում, ինքը կգերադասի "один-один" պարզ տարբերակով դուրս գալ նախագահական մրցավազքի և հաղթել մի առանձին թեկնածուի, ոչ թե հույսը դնել նոր ձևավորվող ԱԺ-ի վրա, որ այն իրեն վարչապետ ընտրի: Ինքը նման բարձր տոկոս նոր ԱԺ-ում արդեն երբեք չի ունենա, իսկ եթե սկսվեց բազառը, ապա այնքան նոր թեկնածուներ և ամբիցիաներ ի հայտ կգան, որ իրեն ոչ-ոք չի հիշի:
> 
> 
> 
> Ու ոչի՞նչ, որ այդ պահին միայն ես էի, իբր ըստ ոմանց հիվանդ երևակայության, "խրախճանք" կազմակերպել...


Նորից ասեմ. Տես, թե ում է ձեռնտու  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Գրառման մանրամանսերը թող գրողը մեկնաբանի

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, երևի ուղարկելու պահով մի քիչ կոպիտ արտահայտվեցի։ Բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ տպավորություն ա։ Էն որ կոնկրետ հարցով իրանք թիմի ներսում որոշում են ընդունում ու սկսում սաղովի նույն բանն ասել, դու էլ գալիս, էդ նույն բանն ես ասում։ Հիմա կարող ա որոշում ընդունելուց մասնակից ես կամ համաձայն ես հետները կամ իրանք են քո ասածները կրկնում կամ անվերապահորեն աջակցում ես (  ), բայց լուրջ լրիվ նույն բաներն ես ասում, ինչ Նիկոլը, Ավինյանը, Արարատ Միրզոյանը կամ նույնիսկ Թագուհի Ղազարյանը։ 
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, էկեք լավ բաներից խոսանք։ Կենդանիների օրենքը վերջը ընդունվեց  Նենց որ Ամուլսարը չի բացվելու, որտև հանքը թիթեռի դեմ դաժանություն ա։


Բյուր ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ախր հեչ ուշադիր չես, կամ էլ սահմանափակ գրառումներիս ես հետևում: Որ շատ չերկարացնեմ, ասենք ընդամենը մի ստատուսս 2 օր առաջվանից, որում, ըստ քեզ «նույն բաներն եմ ասում, ինչ... , , Արարատ Միրզոյանը»:




> Ի պատասխան իմ շատ սիրելի Արարատ Միրզոյանի.
> 
> Օրենսդիր, գործադիր ու դատական իշխանությունները պետք է լինեն իրարից անկախ։ Բայց առ այսօր դատական իշխանությունը կախում ունի նախորդ օրենսդիր ու գործադիր իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներից։
> 
> Մինչդեռ իշխանափոխության, հետագայում օրենսդիր ու գործադիր իշխանություններ ձևավորելու հիմքերից մեկն էն էր, որ ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանությունը պետք է ապահովի անկախ դատական իշխանության ձևավորումը՝ դա անելով ընդհուպ անցումային արդարադատության միջոցով։
> 
> Հետևաբար ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ մեղադրյալ Քոչարյանի ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ազատ արձակումը նաև օրենսդիր ու գործադիր իշխանության մեղքը կլինի՝ քանի որ իրենց մասով չեն կարողացել անկախ դատական իշխանության ձևավորմանը նպաստել։


Այ էս գրածիցս ընդամենը 2 օր հետո Արարատը վերջապես ասեց էն, ինչ ակնկալում էի:

Նենց որ ուշադիր եղիր, թե ով ում ասածն ա կրկնում: Էդ իրանք են իմ ասածները կրկնում :ճ

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019), Յոհաննես (17.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կարողա խմած ես? 
> Էս ինչ մեծամիտ բաներ ես գրում?
> Մենք որտեղից եկել եք` դու էլ էիր էնտեղ: Հույս ունեմ, որ ուր էլ գնալու լինենք, դու մեզ հետ ես լինելու


Աշոտ ջան, պիվա խմելու իրար հետ կգնանք, էդ հեչ:

Բայց տարբեր տեղերից ենք եկել ու տարբեր տեղեր ենք գնում: Խոսքը քաղաքականության ու դրա ընկալման, քաղաքական ակտիվության ու տեսլականների մասին ա:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կան, տարբեր փեղկեր կան, ուղղակի ինքը դեռ քայլ չի արել, սենց ասենք՝ հետաձգել է խզումը կամ պայթյունը: Տես, Ստամբուլյանի մասով սկսվեց դիմադրությունը, ինքը զիջեց, դրանով կանխեց խզումը, Ամուլսարի խնդիրը հետաձգեց և այլն: Անվերջ հետաձգել, ձգձգել, սակայն, չի կարողանա, իսկ երբ քայլ անի, հանկարծ կպարզվի, որ իր 88 հոգին ուղղակի փլվում է...


Ապեր, էդ խզումը, կարծում եմ վատ բան չի:
Եթե տենց բան տեղի ունենա, ապա դա կբերի խորհրդարանում բացարձակ մեծամասնության վացակայությանը, ինչը կարող է խիստ դրական ազդեցություն ունենալ երկրրի քաղաքական կյանքի առողջացման, առողջ ընդիմության ձևավորման և ուժերի համակշռման վրա:
Ամբողջ հարցը նրանումն է, թե ենթադրյալ մասնատման հիմքերը որոնք են լինելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց որ ուշադիր եղիր, թե ով ում ասածն ա կրկնում: Էդ իրանք են իմ ասածները կրկնում :ճ


Դե էդ տարբերակն էլ չեմ բացառել  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե էդ տարբերակն էլ չեմ բացառել


Հետո մի հատ ստատուսս ցույց կտամ ու դրանից մոտ 2 շաբաթ հետո Նիկոլի՝ հարցազրույցում խոսքը :ճ
Քանի հոգի էդ օրը զանգել ասել են՝ տեսե՞լ ես, բառ առ բառ ստատուսդ ա կարդում  :LOL: 

Հա, լավ, հերիք ա գլուխ գովամ :ճ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո մի հատ ստատուսս ցույց կտամ ու դրանից մոտ 2 շաբաթ հետո Նիկոլի՝ հարցազրույցում խոսքը :ճ
> Քանի հոգի էդ օրը զանգել ասել են՝ տեսե՞լ ես, բառ առ բառ ստատուսդ ա կարդում 
> 
> Հա, լավ, հերիք ա գլուխ գովամ :ճ


Փաստորեն քեզ անվերապահորեն վստահում են  :LOL:  
Իշխանությունները վաբշե աչքիցս ընկան։ Փոխանակ սեփական մտքեր գեներացնեն, ստատուս են կարդում  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Կատակը՝ կատակ: Բայց էս էլ ասեմ ու էդ հարցին էլ չանդրադառնամ: Բյուր ջան, իրականում ոչ առաջին, ոչ էլ ցավոք վերջին մարդն ես, որ ինձ մեղադրելու ա Նիկոլի, նախկինում էլ՝ Լևոնի խոսքերը կրկնելու մեջ:

Իրականությունն էն ա, որ ես պաշտպանում եմ իմ սկզբունքները, մոտեցումներն ու տրամաբանությունը ու դրանից չեմ շեղվում: Ու իրականությունն էն ա, որ ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ի մոտեցումները, սկզբունքները ու տրամաբանությունը հաճախ համընկնում էին իմինին, ու իշխանություն Նիկոլի մոտեցումները, սկզբունքները ու տրամաբանությունը հաճախ համընկնում են իմինին:

Ու անկեղծ ասած ես դրա համար շատ ուրախ եմ: Բայց տխուր է, երբ պրիմիտիվացնում ու էդ համընկնումները անվանում են «խոսքերը կրկնել» ))

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ջան, պիվա խմելու իրար հետ կգնանք, էդ հեչ:
> 
> Բայց տարբեր տեղերից ենք եկել ու տարբեր տեղեր ենք գնում: Խոսքը քաղաքականության ու դրա ընկալման, քաղաքական ակտիվության ու տեսլականների մասին ա:


Ախպեր ջան, քաղաքական համոզմունքների և մեթոդների տարբերությունը դեռ չի ենթադրում, որ նպատակները տարբեր են:
Դու հիանալի հասկանում ես, որ բոլորս էլ նույն նավի վրա ենք: Քո մոտեցումների հաջողությունը նաև իմ հաջողությունն է, ձախողումը` նույպես:
ԻՀԿ, սա բոլորիս է վերաբերվում:
Եթե կան մարդիկ, որ սա չեն հասկանում, դա իրոք որ շատ ցավալի է:

Ընդհանրացնելով ասեմ, որ յուրանչյուր կառավարության ձախողունը կամ ձեռքբերումը երկրինն ու ժողքվրդինն է:
Ես անկեղծորեն ցանկանում եմ, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները հաջողեն: Իսկ դրան աջակցում եմ, որպես շարքային քաղաքացի, իմ օրնապահ գործողություններով, կողքիս մարդկանց էդ նույն պահվածքին դրդելով:

Հ.Գ.
Վաղուց քեզ բլոտ չեմ կրվել  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Վաղուց քեզ բլոտ չեմ կրվել


Վաղուց չէ, երբեք ))
Ես քեզ շատ-շատ ձեռի ուժից դնեմ, եթե ինչ-որ հրաշքով 60 տարի հետո դու բիձնաս, ուժերդ կորցնես, իսկ ես սենց մնամ :ճ

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համենայնդեպս, հիմա հաստատ 70% չի հավաքի։ Եթե հիսունի ձգի, լավ ա։ Նիկոլը մի բան գիտեր էլի, որ տենց ափալ֊թափալ արտահերթ արեց։


Պետք էլ չի որ յոթանասուն ձգի: Հիմա ուղղակի ընդդիմության առողջ ուժերը պիտի անեն նենց որ մյուս քառասուն կամ գուցե հիսուն ու մեկով ավել տոկոսը իրանք լինեն: Նկատի ունեմ իրոք սոցիալական պետության գաղափարներով շարժվող որևէ մաքուր ուժ: Ոչ թե միշիկական ուժերը: Ու եթե չստացվի, դրանում իշխանության մեղքը չկա: Հո չեն դնելու ընդդիմություն նշանակեն: ես կիսում եմ քո ձախական հայացքները, որոշ հարցերում գուցե ավելի ուլտրա լինեմ, ի տարբերություն քեզ նաեւ կոնկրետ բանվոր դասակարգից եմ գալիս բայց քեզ պես ահագին կտրված եմ Հայաստանյան իրականությունի չնայած ոչ ասենք ընտանիքիցս ու հարազատներիցս: Ի վերջո ես ինչքան էլ կրթվեմ մինչև ուղնուծուծս բանվոր եմ: Հազար եմ ասել ու էլի եմ ասելու ձախերի հիմնական խնդիրն էն ա որ միջին խավը հաճախ միջին խավի վերին շերտը փորձում ա ներկայացնել աշխատավորների շահերը, բայց լեզվին չի տիրապետում, չի կարողանում կամ կամենում շփվել մարդկանց հետ: Ու ախր վատ բաներ չեն ասում բայց չգիտեն ոնց ասեն: Ես էլի եմ ասում գաղափարական մասով ես իննսուն եթե ոչ հարյուր տոկոս կիսում քո հայացքները բայց հենց փորձում ես ներկայացուցչական դիրք բռնել սաղ ասած ախր վարի ես տալիս: Ես չեմ ասում չորրորդ թե հինգերորդ թե ավելին սերնդի մտավորական գերդաստանի ներկայացուցիչը չի կարող աշխատավորների անունից խոսալ: Իհարկե կարող ա գնա կանգնի մեջները ու խոսա էնպես, ինչպես Նիկոլանք ու մյուսները արեցին հեղափոխության օրերին, իսկ սենց էլի ասենք: Էդ էլ չի սիրուն ու ճիշտ որ ասում են հեռվում եք լռեք: Ահագին ազդվել էի որ իմ շատ հարգելի դասախոսներից մեկը սարկաստիկ գրառում էր արել արտասահմանի հայերի սեյվ Ամուլսար փոսթերի վերաբերյալ: Ով ասաց մենք ձայնի իրավունք չունենք: Ունենք բայց յուրաքանչյուրս մեր անունից քանի դեռ ինչ-որ խմբի մեջ մեզ լիազորված չենք մեզ զգում: Ինձ թվում ա տենց մեր խոսքին ավելի մեծ կշիռ կտանք ու գուցե համոզենք էլ քիչ քիչ, որովհետև հակաճառողները կարծիքի են հակաճառելու: Հենց հղում ենք անում գյուղացիներին արհեստավորներին բուժքույրներին կարծիքի մասը լղոզվում ա որովհետև հակաճառողները վիճարկում են տվյալներիդ բազան, ու գնաաց` ստախոս, ստախոս դու ես, բուժքույրերն էլ էնտեղից` բայց ով ասաց որ ես տենց եմ կարծում: Որովհետև ես ու դու իրանց համոզելու փոխարեն իրանց անունից ենք սկսել խոսալ: Ավել պակաս կներես:

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019), Յոհաննես (17.09.2019), Վիշապ (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք էլ չի որ յոթանասուն ձգի: Հիմա ուղղակի ընդդիմության առողջ ուժերը պիտի անեն նենց որ մյուս քառասուն կամ գուցե հիսուն ու մեկով ավել տոկոսը իրանք լինեն: Նկատի ունեմ իրոք սոցիալական պետության գաղափարներով շարժվող որևէ մաքուր ուժ: Ոչ թե միշիկական ուժերը: Ու եթե չստացվի, դրանում իշխանության մեղքը չկա: Հո չեն դնելու ընդդիմություն նշանակեն: ես կիսում եմ քո ձախական հայացքները, որոշ հարցերում գուցե ավելի ուլտրա լինեմ, ի տարբերություն քեզ նաեւ կոնկրետ բանվոր դասակարգից եմ գալիս բայց քեզ պես ահագին կտրված եմ Հայաստանյան իրականությունի չնայած ոչ ասենք ընտանիքիցս ու հարազատներիցս: Ի վերջո ես ինչքան էլ կրթվեմ մինչև ուղնուծուծս բանվոր եմ: Հազար եմ ասել ու էլի եմ ասելու ձախերի հիմնական խնդիրն էն ա որ միջին խավը հաճախ միջին խավի վերին շերտը փորձում ա ներկայացնել աշխատավորների շահերը, բայց լեզվին չի տիրապետում, չի կարողանում կամ կամենում շփվել մարդկանց հետ: Ու ախր վատ բաներ չեն ասում բայց չգիտեն ոնց ասեն: Ես էլի եմ ասում գաղափարական մասով ես իննսուն եթե ոչ հարյուր տոկոս կիսում քո հայացքները բայց հենց փորձում ես ներկայացուցչական դիրք բռնել սաղ ասած ախր վարի ես տալիս: Ես չեմ ասում չորրորդ թե հինգերորդ թե ավելին սերնդի մտավորական գերդաստանի ներկայացուցիչը չի կարող աշխատավորների անունից խոսալ: Իհարկե կարող ա գնա կանգնի մեջները ու խոսա էնպես, ինչպես Նիկոլանք ու մյուսները արեցին հեղափոխության օրերին, իսկ սենց էլի ասենք: Էդ էլ չի սիրուն ու ճիշտ որ ասում են հեռվում եք լռեք: Ահագին ազդվել էի որ իմ շատ հարգելի դասախոսներից մեկը սարկաստիկ գրառում էր արել արտասահմանի հայերի սեյվ Ամուլսար փոսթերի վերաբերյալ: Ով ասաց մենք ձայնի իրավունք չունենք: Ունենք բայց յուրաքանչյուրս մեր անունից քանի դեռ ինչ-որ խմբի մեջ մեզ լիազորված չենք մեզ զգում: Ինձ թվում ա տենց մեր խոսքին ավելի մեծ կշիռ կտանք ու գուցե համոզենք էլ քիչ քիչ, որովհետև հակաճառողները կարծիքի են հակաճառելու: Հենց հղում ենք անում գյուղացիներին արհեստավորներին բուժքույրներին կարծիքի մասը լղոզվում ա որովհետև հակաճառողները վիճարկում են տվյալներիդ բազան, ու գնաաց` ստախոս, ստախոս դու ես, բուժքույրերն էլ էնտեղից` բայց ով ասաց որ ես տենց եմ կարծում: Որովհետև ես ու դու իրանց համոզելու փոխարեն իրանց անունից ենք սկսել խոսալ: Ավել պակաս կներես:


Շին, գյուղացու֊աշխատավորի լեզվով խոսելու մասով ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ստեղ մի քանի խնդիր կա։ Նախ, իսկական ձախ ուժերը չունեն էն ֆինանսական ու այլ տեսակի ռեսուրսները, ինչ 
Միշիկենք ունեն։ 

Ու ի դեպ, դու չարաչար սխալվում ես իմ մասին որոշակի ենթադրություններ անելով։ Ես իհարկե մի կողմից եսիմորերորդ սերունդ բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածների ընտանիքից եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից բանվորի ընտանիքից եմ ու մեծացել եմ բանվորական միջավայրում՝ սկի դպրոց չավարտած պապիս ձեռով սարքած ծուռտիկ պատերով տան մեջ, որի առաստաղը միշտ խոնավ էր։

Ու իմ ներվերի վրա ահավոր ազդում ա, որ «հարևան Պողոսներից» են խոսում, որտև էդ «հարևան Պողոսները» պակաս խելացի չեն, ու պետք չի ամեն ինչ պրիմիտիվացնել ու պոպուլիստական լեզվով խոսել իրանց հետ կամ ինչ֊որ բան համոզել։ «Հարևան Պողոսը» իրա տան կողքին հանք չի ուզում, հարցը պարզ ա։ Ուրեմն պետք ա լսել իրան, ոչ թե համոզել, թե էդ հանքը վնաս չի տալու կամ թեկուզ քիմիայի ու կենսաբանության մի քանի տոննայանոց լեկցիա կարդալ։

Բայց ես որ ասում եմ շփում ունեմ մարդկանց հետ, օդից չեմ ասում։ Ինձ լիքը գրում են զանազան տեղերից լրիվ անծանոթ մարդիկ զանազան առողջական խնդիրներով։ Ու գիտե՞ս ինչ հուսահատ վիճակ ա։ Առողջապահության նախարարը սիրուն թվեր ա շրխկացնում իրա ֆեյսբուքյան էջին, իսկ Կապանում վեց երեխաների միայնակ մայրը մեջքի խնդիր ունի, էլ չի կարողանում աշխատի, չի էլ կարողանում վճարի իրա բուժման համար։ Արտառոց ինտելեկտ պետք չի առողջապահության նախարարի պլպլան թվերը կասկածի տակ դնելու համար։ Արդարացիորեն ինքը հարցնում ա՝ էս ու՞մ են խաբում։ Մարդիկ իրենց մաշկի վրա անմիջական փոփոխություն են ուզում ու ճիշտ են անում, բայց բան չի փոխվում ախր։ Նիկոլենք կամ ուրիշ որևէ կուսակցություն թող չհամարձակվի մտածել, թե մարդիկ խելք չունեն ու իրանց ստերը հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունում են։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ներկա սահմանադրությունը սուպերվարչապետական սահմանադրություն է, որը Սերժի իշխանության վերարտադրության համար էր արված (ինչի հետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը վախտին համաձայն էր), բայց հիմա արդեն մանրից սկսել եմ կասկածել, որ հենց Նիկոլի հավերժ, պուտինանման իշխանության համար է :Ճ 
Իսկ իրականում, կարծում եմ հենց մեծամասմաբ «անգրագետ պողոսներից» բաղկացած Հայ ժողովուրդն է Նիկոլին սուպերվարչապետ սարքողը, ու էս սահմանադրությունը ժողովդրի մեծ մասի սրտով ա: Ընդհամենը վատ, չար, էգոիստ թագավորին ժողովուրդը փոխարինել ա լավ, բարի ու մեծահոգի սուպերմենով: Ու լայքերից կուրացած սուպերմենն էլ տարերքի մեջ է: Մենք էնքան խելացի ազգ ենք, որ աչքիս վերջը նորից հետ ենք գնում դեպի ցարիզմ  :LOL:  
Դեմոկրատիան մենակ ազատ ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններով չի, ձեր ցավը տանեմ, դեմոկրատիան ենթադրում է իշխանության ապակենտրոնացում ուր ուզում եք կարդացեք, ասենք ստեղ շատ լավ օրինակով բացատրվում է: Ասենք օրինակ Ամուլսարի հարցում Նիկոլը նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող երկրում պիտի չկարողանար հանքը շահագործելու թույլտվություն տալ, առանց Ջերմուկ քաղաքի ու կողքի գյուղերի իշխանությունների, առանց Սյունիքի մարզի ավագանու որոշման:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներկա սահմանադրությունը սուպերվարչապետական սահմանադրություն է, որը Սերժի իշխանության վերարտադրության համար էր արված (ինչի հետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը վախտին համաձայն էր), բայց հիմա արդեն մանրից սկսել եմ կասկածել, որ հենց Նիկոլի հավերժ, պուտինանման իշխանության համար է :Ճ 
> Իսկ իրականում, կարծում եմ հենց մեծամասմաբ «անգրագետ պողոսներից» բաղկացած Հայ ժողովուրդն է Նիկոլին սուպերվարչապետ սարքողը, ու էս սահմանադրությունը ժողովդրի մեծ մասի սրտով ա: Ընդհամենը վատ, չար, էգոիստ թագավորին ժողովուրդը փոխարինել ա լավ, բարի ու մեծահոգի սուպերմենով: Ու լայքերից կուրացած սուպերմենն էլ տարերքի մեջ է: Մենք էնքան խելացի ազգ ենք, որ աչքիս վերջը նորից հետ ենք գնում դեպի ցարիզմ  
> Դեմոկրատիան մենակ ազատ ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններով չի, ձեր ցավը տանեմ, դեմոկրատիան ենթադրում է իշխանության ապակենտրոնացում ուր ուզում եք կարդացեք, ասենք ստեղ շատ լավ օրինակով բացատրվում է: Ասենք օրինակ Ամուլսարի հարցում Նիկոլը նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող երկրում պիտի չկարողանար հանքը շահագործելու թույլտվություն տալ, առանց Ջերմուկ քաղաքի ու կողքի գյուղերի իշխանությունների, առանց Սյունիքի մարզի ավագանու որոշման:


Շնորհակալությունը զուտ վերջին պարբերության համար ա։ Իսկ Նիկոլին սուպերվարչապետ սարքողը ժողովուրդը չի, իրա սեփական էգոն ա։ Իրա սիրած բանն ա, որ մարդիկ հալվում են իրա համար։ Հենց տեսնի՝ էլ չեն հալվում, կսկսի ստիպել, որ հալվեն։
Իսկ «անգրագետ Պողոսները» շատ ավելի լավ են հասկանում ՀՀ֊ում ինչ ա կատարվում ու իշխանությունն ինչ խաղեր ա տալիս, քան իշխանությունների կողքը կանգնած գրագետները։ Ամեն դեպքում, պոպուլիստական կտերը էլ չեն ուտվում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շնորհակալությունը զուտ վերջին պարբերության համար ա։ Իսկ Նիկոլին սուպերվարչապետ սարքողը ժողովուրդը չի, իրա սեփական էգոն ա։ Իրա սիրած բանն ա, որ մարդիկ հալվում են իրա համար։ Հենց տեսնի՝ էլ չեն հալվում, կսկսի ստիպել, որ հալվեն։
> Իսկ «անգրագետ Պողոսները» շատ ավելի լավ են հասկանում ՀՀ֊ում ինչ ա կատարվում ու իշխանությունն ինչ խաղեր ա տալիս, քան իշխանությունների կողքը կանգնած գրագետները։ Ամեն դեպքում, պոպուլիստական կտերը էլ չեն ուտվում։


Ինձ թվում է Հայ ժողովրդի զգալի մասը կառավարման ձևերից, իշխանության բաշխումից, թիմային աշխատանքից, կոլեկտիվ մտածելակերպից դեռ հեռու են, շատերի մոտ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ է: Եթե էդպես չի, ուրեմն առաջիկայում իսկական հեղափոխություն է պետք ակնկալել, սահմանադրության փոփոխման պահանջով: Եթե չէ, ապա Նիկոլը Պուտինի ճամփով մի 20-30 տարի կկառավարի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019), Thom (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ներկա սահմանադրությունը սուպերվարչապետական սահմանադրություն է, որը Սերժի իշխանության վերարտադրության համար էր արված (ինչի հետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը վախտին համաձայն էր), բայց հիմա արդեն մանրից սկսել եմ կասկածել, որ հենց Նիկոլի հավերժ, պուտինանման իշխանության համար է :Ճ 
> Իսկ իրականում, կարծում եմ հենց մեծամասմաբ «անգրագետ պողոսներից» բաղկացած Հայ ժողովուրդն է Նիկոլին սուպերվարչապետ սարքողը, ու էս սահմանադրությունը ժողովդրի մեծ մասի սրտով ա: Ընդհամենը վատ, չար, էգոիստ թագավորին ժողովուրդը փոխարինել ա լավ, բարի ու մեծահոգի սուպերմենով: Ու լայքերից կուրացած սուպերմենն էլ տարերքի մեջ է: Մենք էնքան խելացի ազգ ենք, որ աչքիս վերջը նորից հետ ենք գնում դեպի ցարիզմ  
> Դեմոկրատիան մենակ ազատ ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններով չի, ձեր ցավը տանեմ, դեմոկրատիան ենթադրում է իշխանության ապակենտրոնացում ուր ուզում եք կարդացեք, ասենք ստեղ շատ լավ օրինակով բացատրվում է: Ասենք օրինակ Ամուլսարի հարցում Նիկոլը նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող երկրում պիտի չկարողանար հանքը շահագործելու թույլտվություն տալ, առանց Ջերմուկ քաղաքի ու կողքի գյուղերի իշխանությունների, առանց Սյունիքի մարզի ավագանու որոշման:


Սաղ ճիշտ ես տրամաբանում ու ասում, բայց նաև գաղտնիք չի, որ մենք դեռ հեռու ենք նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող երկիր կոչվելուց և լինելուց: Եվ դա նշանակում է, համապատասխան համակարգային կառուցվածքների բացակայության հետևանքով, ուզենք, թե` չուզենք, կայացվելու են որոշակիորեն կենտորնացված որոշումներ, որոնց բուն դրդապատճառների, ինչպես նաև իրական հետևանքների վերաբերյալ լիարժեք տեղեկութոյւն չենք ունենալու, իսկ համակարգը համակշռող ու ռիսկերը զսպող հավասարաչափ տեղեկացված օղակներ չունենք:

Զուտ մասնագիտորեն ասեմ. արդյուանվետ որոշում կայացնելու համար, որոշողը պետք է տիրապետի հնարավորինս հստակ և արժեքովր տեղեկատվության: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Ջերմուկի և հարևան բնակավայրերի իշխանությունները բավարար տեղեկատվության տիրապետում են: Էլ չեմ ասում մեր` շարքային քաղաքացիներիս մասին:
Պատմահասարակական գնահատականներ տալը անշնորհակալ գործ է: Էն, որ "ինչ կլիներ, եթե Հայաստանը քրիստոնեույթուն չընդուներ?" մոտեցումները իրականում բացի ժամանցային և զուտ տեսական դրույթներից բացի, որիշ բան չեն տալիս: Հիմա կարողա հանքը շահագործեն ու մի 50 տարի հետո Նիկոլին օրհնեն կամ անիծեն, և հակառակը: Ոնց որ ժամանակին Սիրադեղյանական ռեպրեսիաների շորշոփով Երևանը աշխարհի անվտանգ քաղաքներից մեկն է ցայսօր:

Քիչ բան գիտենք, դրա համար էլ ինչ էլ հիմա խոսենք, իրականությոնից հեռու է լինելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սաղ ճիշտ ես տրամաբանում ու ասում, բայց նաև գաղտնիք չի, որ մենք դեռ հեռու ենք նորմալ դեմոկրատական համակարգ ունեցող երկիր կոչվելուց և լինելուց: Եվ դա նշանակում է, համապատասխան համակարգային կառուցվածքների բացակայության հետևանքով, ուզենք, թե` չուզենք, կայացվելու են որոշակիորեն կենտորնացված որոշումներ, որոնց բուն դրդապատճառների, ինչպես նաև իրական հետևանքների վերաբերյալ լիարժեք տեղեկութոյւն չենք ունենալու, իսկ համակարգը համակշռող ու ռիսկերը զսպող հավասարաչափ տեղեկացված օղակներ չունենք:
> 
> Զուտ մասնագիտորեն ասեմ. արդյուանվետ որոշում կայացնելու համար, որոշողը պետք է տիրապետի հնարավորինս հստակ և արժեքովր տեղեկատվության: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Ջերմուկի և հարևան բնակավայրերի իշխանությունները բավարար տեղեկատվության տիրապետում են: Էլ չեմ ասում մեր` շարքային քաղաքացիներիս մասին:
> Պատմահասարակական գնահատականներ տալը անշնորհակալ գործ է: Էն, որ "ինչ կլիներ, եթե Հայաստանը քրիստոնեույթուն չընդուներ?" մոտեցումները իրականում բացի ժամանցային և զուտ տեսական դրույթներից բացի, որիշ բան չեն տալիս: Հիմա կարողա հանքը շահագործեն ու մի 50 տարի հետո Նիկոլին օրհնեն կամ անիծեն, և հակառակը: Ոնց որ ժամանակին Սիրադեղյանական ռեպրեսիաների շորշոփով Երևանը աշխարհի անվտանգ քաղաքներից մեկն է ցայսօր:
> 
> Քիչ բան գիտենք, դրա համար էլ ինչ էլ հիմա խոսենք, իրականությոնից հեռու է լինելու:


Ապեր, կներես, սա Ծլնգի ասած՝ whataboutism-ն ա, հայերեն՝ յուղ վառելը: Մետաղի հանքերը հազար տոկոսով բնության մաման լացացնում են, սա պարզ ճշմարտություն է, ոնց որ ասես՝ ջուրը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա (չնայած կարելի է լիքը ճամարտակել ասենք՝ մեթանի վրա հիմնված կենսաբանական կյանքի մասին): Անվտագն հանք, էդ ոնց որ ասես` կենդանիների պաշտպան մսագործ: Հանքի բուն գործունեությունը բնությունից նյութեր քերելն ա, ոնց որ մսագործի գործունությունը՝ կենդանուց միս ստանալը: Մեռա ասելով, որ սրա համար պետք չի մորուքավոր ակադեմիկոս լինել: 
Ու անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան գրագետ կամ անգրագետ ա տեղի բնակչությունը, ապա իր քաղաքացիներին հարգող պետությունը պարտավոր է բնակիչներից կարծիք հարցնել, նրանց հարազատ սարերը քանդելուց առաջ: Օրինակ իմ ծննդվայրի կողքը սար կար, որը մանրից դառավ կարմիր ավազի հանքի, ու հիմա էդ սարի կեսը չկա, կողքերն էլ փոշի ու անապատ ա դառել: Կարող ա՞ պիտի մնայի էդ վայրում ու շարունակեի սիրել իմ երկիրը: Լիքը մարդ թքում հեռանում ա, որովհետև իրենց կարծիքը հարցնող չկա, կամ էլ հարցնողը հարցնում ա զուտ ցուցադրվելու համար,բայց մեկա իր ուզածն ա անում:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է Հայ ժողովրդի զգալի մասը կառավարման ձևերից, իշխանության բաշխումից, թիմային աշխատանքից, կոլեկտիվ մտածելակերպից դեռ հեռու են, շատերի մոտ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ է: Եթե էդպես չի, ուրեմն առաջիկայում իսկական հեղափոխություն է պետք ակնկալել, սահմանադրության փոփոխման պահանջով: Եթե չէ, ապա Նիկոլը Պուտինի ճամփով մի 20-30 տարի կկառավարի:


Կոլեկտիվ մտածելակերպի մասին շատ լավ ասեցիր։ Անկեղծ ասած, չեմ կարծում, թե դրա բացակայությունը չզարգացվածության նշան ա, այլ գենետիկ ինչ֊որ հատկանիշ ա, որը կարելի ա նկատել բոլոր խավերի մոտ։ Չալարեմ, առանձին թեմա բացեմ, քննարկենք։ 

Բայց մի բան ասեմ. պետք չի ակնկալել, թե որևէ ընդդիմադիր ուժ էնքան կմեծանա, որ հիսուն տոկոսից ավելի կհավաքի, իր թեկնածուին վարչապետ կնստացնի։ Կարծում եմ՝գերհզոր իշխող ուժ ունենալն անկախ ամեն ինչից վատ ա։ Եթե հեղափոխությունը մի քիչ այլ ճամփով գնար, ու ԱԺ֊ում ոչ թե երկու, այլ մի քանի հեղափոխական ուժ հայտնվեին, ու ոչ մեկը չունենար բացարձակ մեծամասնություն, Նիկոլը թող էլի վարչապետ լիներ, բայց արդեն չէր կարողանա սենց միանձնյա որոշումներ կայացնել, որ ԱԺ֊ում անընդհատ խանգարող ուժեր կլինեին։

----------

Varzor (17.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, կներես, սա Ծլնգի ասած՝ whataboutism-ն ա, հայերեն՝ յուղ վառելը: Մետաղի հանքերը հազար տոկոսով բնության մաման լացացնում են, սա պարզ ճշմարտություն է, ոնց որ ասես՝ ջուրը կենսական անհրաժեշտություն ա (չնայած կարելի է լիքը ճամարտակել ասենք՝ մեթանի վրա հիմնված կենսաբանական կյանքի մասին): Անվտագն հանք, էդ ոնց որ ասես` կենդանիների պաշտպան մսագործ: Հանքի բուն գործունեությունը բնությունից նյութեր քերելն ա, ոնց որ մսագործի գործունությունը՝ կենդանուց միս ստանալը: Մեռա ասելով, որ սրա համար պետք չի մորուքավոր ակադեմիկոս լինել: 
> Ու անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան գրագետ կամ անգրագետ ա տեղի բնակչությունը, ապա իր քաղաքացիներին հարգող պետությունը պարտավոր է բնակիչներից կարծիք հարցնել, նրանց հարազատ սարերը քանդելուց առաջ: Օրինակ իմ ծննդվայրի կողքը սար կար, որը մանրից դառավ կարմիր ավազի հանքի, ու հիմա էդ սարի կեսը չկա, կողքերն էլ փոշի ու անապատ ա դառել: Կարող ա՞ պիտի մնայի էդ վայրում ու շարունակեի սիրել իմ երկիրը: Լիքը մարդ թքում հեռանում ա, որովհետև իրենց կարծիքը հարցնող չկա, կամ էլ հարցնողը հարցնում ա զուտ ցուցադրվելու համար,բայց մեկա իր ուզածն ա անում:


Ապեր, եթե ուշադիր ես եղել, ապա նկատած պիտի լինեիր, թե ես ինչ դիրքորոշում ու կարծիք ունեմ էդ հարցում։ Ու իմ գրառման մեջ որտե՞ղ տեսար "անվտանգ հանքի" մասին որևէ միտք  :Dntknw: 
Բայց իդեալական բան չկա մեր աշխարհում։ Որքան էլ դա մեզ դուր չգա, բայց մարդկ կարիք ունեն, քո ասած բնությունից նյութեր քերելու։ Ու հազարամյակներով քերել են ու էլի քերելու են՝ գնալով ավելի շատ ու շատ։
Իմ խոսքն ուրիշ բանի մասին էր՝ որոշում կայացնելու։ Մենք դեմ ենք հանքի շահագործմանը՝ ներկայացնում ենք մեզ համար հիմնավոր փաստարկներ, բայց չէ ո՞ր կառավարությունը կարող է ունենալ տեղեկատվություն, որին մենք չենք տիրապետում։ Ի վերջո պետության կենսական շահերը մենակ բնապահպանությամբ չեն սահմանափակվում։

Ի դեպ, քո ասած դեպքը շատ ակնառու և ցավալի օրինակ է, բայց եթե Հայաստանում որևէ տեղ ավազ ու քար չհանեն, ապա շինարարության արժեքը կբարձրանա՝ դրա բոլոր հետևանքներով։ Սա է իրական ճշմարտությունը, ինչքան էլ, որ մեր սրտով չլինի։

Հ․Գ․
ԻՀԿ, Երկիրը չեն սիրում որևէ կոնկրետ վայրի համար։ Երկրից գնալուց հետո կարելի է հազարավոր արդարացի պատճառներ թվարկել, բայց էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմայից է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի դեպ, քո ասած դեպքը շատ ակնառու և ցավալի օրինակ է, բայց եթե Հայաստանում որևէ տեղ ավազ ու քար չհանեն, ապա շինարարության արժեքը կբարձրանա՝ դրա բոլոր հետևանքներով։ Սա է իրական ճշմարտությունը, ինչքան էլ, որ մեր սրտով չլինի։


Նաև դրա համար ա շատ կարևոր, որ շինարարական մշակույթում Հայաստանում լուրջ ռեֆորմներ սկսվեն:

Ես էդ բնագավառում չկամ, շատ բան ասել չեմ կարող:
Բայց վստահում եմ բաջանաղիս կարծիքին, ով 20 տարուց ավել ա Բրյուսելում ու շրջակայքում գործող շինարարությամբ զբաղվող ֆիրմայի տնօրեն ա:

ՈՒ ինքը շվարած էր, որ Հայաստանում էդ ոլորտը աբսալյուտ չի զարգացել ու մինչև հիմա սովետի մեթոդներով են տուն ու շենք կառուցում:
Ասենք օրինակ ասում ա մեկը 2 հարկանի տուն ա կառուցում ու բերել հարկերի արանքում նենց պանելներ ա տեղադրում, որ էդ պանելը մի 10 հարկ իրա վրա պահելու համար ա նախատեսված:
Բայց ինքը մեկ ա էդ պանելն ա տեղադրում, որտև տենց ա ընդունված, որտև ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա..
Իսկ էդ քաշով ու խտությամբ պանելը համ գետնի վրա ա ավել ծանրություն, համ էլ դրա համար չափից ավել շինանյութ ա գնում:

Էլի մի քանի օրինակներ բերեց, բայց մոտս մենակ էս էր տպավորվել:

Իսկ լավ նորությունն էն ա, որ էս Եվրոպաներում ընդհանրապես շինարարական բիզնեսում հայերն ահագին պիրյոդ են ու մի անձամբ ճանաչածներիցս քանի հոգի ճամպրուկները հավաքած սպասում են հետ վերադառնալու իրենց ժամին:

Նենց որ էդ ոլորտն էլ, ինչպես նաև շատ ուրիշներ, շուտով թարմ շունչ կներխուժի ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո մի հատ ստատուսս ցույց կտամ ու դրանից մոտ 2 շաբաթ հետո Նիկոլի՝ հարցազրույցում խոսքը :ճ
> Քանի հոգի էդ օրը զանգել ասել են՝ տեսե՞լ ես, բառ առ բառ ստատուսդ ա կարդում 
> 
> Հա, լավ, հերիք ա գլուխ գովամ :ճ


Չուկ, Ակումբում հինգ հոգու մեջ երկու մարգարեն կարող ա շատություն անի։   :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Չուկ, Ակումբում հինգ հոգու մեջ երկու մարգարեն կարող ա շատություն անի։


Շատ չի՝ տարբեր ակումբային կրոնների մարգարեներ են  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խոսքներդ շաքարով կտրեմ ․․․ 

Վարչապետի երեկվա հարցազրույցը շատ լավն էր, բացառությամբ Ամուլսարին վերաբերվող մասի։  :LOL: 

Նախ հաշվետվողականության էս ձևը, որը Նիկոլը ընտրել ա, շատ ժամանակակից ա, հետաքրքիր ա, անկեղծ ա։ Բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները կարան ինչ ուզում են հարցնեն, դաժե նույն բանը քսան անգամ։ Համբերատար ու մանրամասն բոլորին անդրադառնում ա։ Էս բարձրագույն հաշվետվողականություն ա, նախադեպը չի ունեցել, ու դաժե շատ դեմոկրատական երկրներում սենց ուղիղ շփում հանրության հետ շատ քիչ ա պատահում։ 

Երկրորդ, բոլոր էն ձեռքբերումները որոնց մասին վարչապետը նշում ա, իրոք ձեռքբերումներ են։ Կապիկենրը կարան նեղվեն ու ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը քիչ-քիչ ա բարձրանում, կամ Հայաստանի ճանապարհները մի տաում Գերմանական չեն դառնում, բայց անող էին, թող իրանք անեին, երկիրը լափելու փոխարեն։ Ուսուցիչներին սարքել էին մուրացկան, դպրոցների տնօրեններին էլ ռեկետչիկներ, հիմա ռեգուլյար տաս տոկոս բարձրացնելը սրտներով չի։ Այ բոսյալներ, 30 տարի Գյումրիում մի մետր ճանապահ չէիք սարքել, ոնց որ 43 թվի Ստալինգրադի փողեցները լիներ։ Մի տարվա մեջ Գյումրիում համարյա ծերից ծեր բարձր որակի սաղ փողոցները սարքում են, սաղ։ 

Երրորդ, կարող ա էլի եմ ասել, ես մի քանի հեղափոխություն արած երկրում եմ աշխատել՝ հեղափոխություններից առաջ ու հետո։ Նիկոլը առաջին հեղափոխական ղեկավարն ա, որը չի լացում որ փող չկա ու ողորմություն չի խնդրում միջազգային հանրությունից։ Ընդհակառակը, ասում ա լիքը փող կա, փողը պրոբլեմ չի, ծրարգեր իրականացնելու պոտենցիալի խնդր կա։ 

Չորրորդ, Վանեցյանի հրաժարակի պահով Նիկոլը իրան շաաաատ ու շատ հավասարակշռված դրսևորեց, չնայած երևի չէր սպաում Վանցեյանից տենց հիմար հրաժարականի հայտարարություն։ Վանեցյանն էլ էսօր արդեն սրբագրում ա իրա ասածները, քանի որ հասկանում ա որ բլթցրել ա։ Լիքը կապիկներ խոսում են Վանեցյանի բարձր վարկանիծի մասին, բայց մոռանում են, որ էտ վարկանիշը միայն ու միայն պայմանավորված ա եղել նրանով, որ Նկոլը իրան կոռւպցիայի դեմ պայքարելու քարտ բլանշ էր տվել ու Վանեցյանը ու դրա վրով աչոկներ էր հավաքում։ 

Կարճ ասած, իմ վստահությունը իշխանությունների ու Նիկոլի նկատմամբ մնում ա նույն բարձր մակարդակին, ու ես հենց վաղը էլի ձայնս կտամ Նիկոլին ու իրա քաղաքական ուժին։ Անկախ դրանից, Ամուլսարի խնդիրը իմ համար մնում ա շաաատ լուրջ բաց, ու ես ոնց դեմ եմ եղել տենց էլ դեմ եմ լինելու Ամուլսարի շահագործմանը։ Իմ համար սա Հայաստանի երկարաժամկետ զարգացման հեռանկարի հետ կապված սկզբունքային հարց ա, ու ոչ մի վարչապետի ասած հարցի լուծմանը սպասող միլիարդատեր չինացի ներդրող ինձ հակառակում չի համոզի։

----------

John (02.10.2019), Life (17.09.2019), Varzor (17.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019), Ուլուանա (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նենց որ էդ ոլորտն էլ, ինչպես նաև շատ ուրիշներ, շուտով թարմ շունչ կներխուժի ))


Ապեր, թարմ շունչը մենակ դրսից եկած մասնագետներով չի լինի։ Քիչ ժամանակ չի անցնի, մինչև ՀՀ-ում շինարարության ոլորտը հասնի գոնե մոտավոր ժամանակակից նորմերին։ Ու դրա հիմնական պատճառը ֆինանսն է՝ կառուցում են այնպես, ինչպես որ էժան է ստացվում։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ծանր շինարարական կոմպոնենտների հիմնական աղբյուրը ՌԴ-ն է և ԽՍՀՄ-ից մնացած տեխնոլոգիաներով աշխատող կոմբինատները։ Դե նաև կարծրատիպերի հարց կա։ Դժվար է հայերիս համոզել, որ "պրավիլաֆորմ" տուֆով պատ շարելը լավ չի։

Շինարարական ոլորտում ահռելի մեծ անելիք ունեն ներկայիս ու գալիք կառավարությունները։ Բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը գոնե կարողանան լուծել հիմնական 3 հարցերը՝ Սահմանադրություն, ընտրական համակարգ, արդարադատություն։
Էս երեքից որ մեկն էլ լավ չլինի, մյուս ոլորտներոմ լավ արդյունք սպասելը էդքան էլ իրատեսական չի։

----------


## Varzor

> Խոսքներդ շաքարով կտրեմ ․․․ 
> 
> Վարչապետի երեկվա հարցազրույցը շատ լավն էր, բացառությամբ Ամուլսարին վերաբերվող մասի։ 
> 
> Նախ հաշվետվողականության էս ձևը, որը Նիկոլը ընտրել ա, շատ ժամանակակից ա, հետաքրքիր ա, անկեղծ ա։ Բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները կարան ինչ ուզում են հարցնեն, դաժե նույն բանը քսան անգամ։ Համբերատար ու մանրամասն բոլորին անդրադառնում ա։ Էս բարձրագույն հաշվետվողականություն ա, նախադեպը չի ունեցել, ու դաժե շատ դեմոկրատական երկրներում սենց ուղիղ շփում հանրության հետ շատ քիչ ա պատահում։ 
> 
> Երկրորդ, բոլոր էն ձեռքբերումները որոնց մասին վարչապետը նշում ա, իրոք ձեռքբերումներ են։ Կապիկենրը կարան նեղվեն ու ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը քիչ-քիչ ա բարձրանում, կամ Հայաստանի ճանապարհները մի տաում Գերմանական չեն դառնում, բայց անող էին, թող իրանք անեին, երկիրը լափելու փոխարեն։ Ուսուցիչներին սարքել էին մուրացկան, դպրոցների տնօրեններին էլ ռեկետչիկներ, հիմա ռեգուլյար տաս տոկոս բարձրացնելը սրտներով չի։ Այ բոսյալներ, 30 տարի Գյումրիում մի մետր ճանապահ չէիք սարքել, ոնց որ 43 թվի Ստալինգրադի փողեցները լիներ։ Մի տարվա մեջ Գյումրիում համարյա ծերից ծեր բարձր որակի սաղ փողոցները սարքում են, սաղ։ 
> 
> Երրորդ, կարող ա էլի եմ ասել, ես մի քանի հեղափոխություն արած երկրում եմ աշխատել՝ հեղափոխություններից առաջ ու հետո։ Նիկոլը առաջին հեղափոխական ղեկավարն ա, որը չի լացում որ փող չկա ու ողորմություն չի խնդրում միջազգային հանրությունից։ Ընդհակառակը, ասում ա լիքը փող կա, փողը պրոբլեմ չի, ծրարգեր իրականացնելու պոտենցիալի խնդր կա։ 
> ...


Համ ասում ես հեղափոխություն արած երկրներում ես աշխատել, համ էլ Նիկոլին հեղափոխական ղեկավար ես կոչում  :Wink: 
Այո, ձեռքբերումներ կան՝ դրանք հերքելն ուղղակի ճղճիմ տխմարություն է։ Ու մենք սպասում ենք նորանոր ու ավելի ծանրակշիռ ձեռքբերումների, մասնավորապես՝ նոր ՍԴ, նոր Ընտրական օրենսգիրք, թափանցիկ և անկաշառ դատարաններ։
Մենակ էսքանը որ 5 (մնաց 4) տարում հասցնեն նորմալ ու որակով իրականացնել՝ ազգային հերոսի կոչումը քիչ կլինի։

Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ, որ Վանեցյանի ասածի մեջ որևէ սրբագրում չտեսա, չգիտեմ, թե ինչից ենթադրեցիր։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը՝ հավելում․



> ․․․գիտակցում է և իր բոլոր քայլերն անում է շատ գիտակցված ու մտածված։
> ․․․
> Միքայել Մինասյանն ինձ համար մարդ է, ով պետք է դեռ շատ հարցերի պատասխան տա ՀՀ օրենքների առջև
> ․․․
> չեմ արել մի բան, որից ամաչում եմ: Ես գլուխդ բարձր շարունակելու եմ ապրել ու շրջել Երևանում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, թարմ շունչը մենակ դրսից եկած մասնագետներով չի լինի։ 
> ...
> Ու դրա հիմնական պատճառը ֆինանսն է՝ կառուցում են այնպես, ինչպես որ էժան է ստացվում։


Ասածի ամբողջ իմաստն էլ հենց դա էր, որ հիմիկվա մեթոդներն անարդյունավետ են` համ ֆինանսական, համ էլ աշխատատարության տեսանկյունից:

Իսկ դրսից եկած մասնագետներին մի թերագնահատի ))
Զարգացած ոլորտում տարիների փորձը հենց էնպես օդից չի ընկնում:





> Բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը գոնե կարողանան լուծել հիմնական 3 հարցերը՝ Սահմանադրություն, ընտրական համակարգ, արդարադատություն։


Հա, ճիշտ ես:
Բայց դե դրանք հերթով լուծվում են..

----------

Արշակ (17.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաաաա, Վանեցյանի տեքստն Արմեն Դավթյանն ա խմբագրել  :LOL:  Ինքը Սերժիկի տեքստերն էլ էր գրում (բայց գրելուց լավ ա)

----------


## varo987

Նիկոլը բացի հավայի խոսալուց ուրիշ բան չունի արած։ 
Նայի Քոչարյանը որ 1998-ին եկելա ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը ինչքանա եղել 10տարուց ինչքանա եղել։
Սևանի մակարդակը ինչքանա եղել ինչքան դառել։
Նիկոլը որ մեծ մեծ փրթումա թե պետությունը աղետի գոտում 400-500 ընտանիքի հանդեպ պարտավորություն ունի, բա մնացած 10նյակ հազարավոր տուն կորցրածների տները երբ են սարքել։
Ու լիքը ուրիշ բան։

Որ Քոչարյանը ամեն փոքր գյուղում մանկապարտեզի լուսամուտ փոխելուց, սևանի մակարդակը 1սմ բարձրանալուց, ամեն 3կմ ճանապարհ, գազամուղ, ջրագիծ սարքելուց ֆեյկերի բրիգադը չի հավաքե լցվել ֆեյզբուկ գլուխ գովալու էտ չի նշանակում թե Նիկոլից 100անգամ շատ բան չի արե երկրի համար։ Էտ ամենը Նիկոլի պապա Լևոնից քանդված 250միլիոն դոլլար բյուջե ունեցող երկիր ստանալուց հետո։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խոսքներդ շաքարով կտրեմ ․․․ 
> 
> Վարչապետի երեկվա հարցազրույցը շատ լավն էր, բացառությամբ Ամուլսարին վերաբերվող մասի։ 
> 
> Նախ հաշվետվողականության էս ձևը, որը Նիկոլը ընտրել ա, շատ ժամանակակից ա, հետաքրքիր ա, անկեղծ ա։ Բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները կարան ինչ ուզում են հարցնեն, դաժե նույն բանը քսան անգամ։ Համբերատար ու մանրամասն բոլորին անդրադառնում ա։ Էս բարձրագույն հաշվետվողականություն ա, նախադեպը չի ունեցել, ու դաժե շատ դեմոկրատական երկրներում սենց ուղիղ շփում հանրության հետ շատ քիչ ա պատահում։ 
> ...


Տրիբուն ջան, հաշվետվության էս ձևը վայթե կոչվում ա ամբոխավարություն՝ լիքը գունավոր փաստեր ու թվեր հրամցնելը ռամիկ ժողովրդին, որոնց հավաստիությունն ու էֆեկտիվությունը ժողովուրդը ստուգելու կամ գնահատելու ոչ ձև ունի, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, ոչ էլ լիազորություն, ու որ ստուգի էլ դրանից բան չի փոխվելու: Խելքը գլխին երկրներում, երկրի կառավարությունը հաշվետվությունը ներկայացնում է հակադիր իշխանությանը, ասենք Նահանգների պրեզիդենդը կոնգրեսին  ա հաշվետվություն տալիս, իսկ կոնգրեսը նույն տխմար հարցը 20 անգամ տալու տեղը կարող է փաստերը մարդավարի ստուգել ու կլիզմա անել պրեզիդենտին: 
Մեր երկրի ու ժողովդրի պարագայում կարող է կարճաժամկետ լավ է նայվում, բայց ես մեկա հույս ունեմ, որ էս բարի-միապետական ռեժիմը ի վերջո կվերածվի նորմալ դեմոկրատական փոխադարձ լծակներով ապակենտրոնացված համակարգի: 
Նենց չի, որ ես հակված եմ այս փաստերին կասկածելու, բայց սա պետության կառավարման ճիշտ ձև չի, լրիվ հիմնված ա միապետի բարի ցանկությունների ու ազնվության վրա:
Կարող ա կարճաժամկետ սենց ճի՞շտ ա, ասենք հակադիր իշխանական բևեռ կարող էին հանրապետական քյալ ու դեստրուկտիվ դեգեներատներ լինել, բայց նորմալ ընտրություններից հետո՝ դժվար: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էս սահմանադրությունը փոխել ա պետք, հակառակ դեպքում լենինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս:

----------

Lion (17.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (17.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տրիբուն ջան, հաշվետվության էս ձևը վայթե կոչվում ա ամբոխավարություն՝ լիքը գունավոր փաստեր ու թվեր հրամցնելը ռամիկ ժողովրդին, որոնց հավաստիությունն ու էֆեկտիվությունը ժողովուրդը ստուգելու կամ գնահատելու ոչ ձև ունի, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, ոչ էլ լիազորություն, ու որ ստուգի էլ դրանից բան չի փոխվելու: Խելքը գլխին երկրներում, երկրի կառավարությունը հաշվետվությունը ներկայացնում է հակադիր իշխանությանը, ասենք Նահանգների պրեզիդենդը կոնգրեսին  ա հաշվետվություն տալիս, իսկ կոնգրեսը նույն տխմար հարցը 20 անգամ տալու տեղը կարող է փաստերը մարդավարի ստուգել ու կլիզմա անել պրեզիդենտին: 
> Մեր երկրի ու ժողովդրի պարագայում կարող է կարճաժամկետ լավ է նայվում, բայց ես մեկա հույս ունեմ, որ էս բարի-միապետական ռեժիմը ի վերջո կվերածվի նորմալ դեմոկրատական փոխադարձ լծակներով ապակենտրոնացված համակարգի: 
> Նենց չի, որ ես հակված եմ այս փաստերին կասկածելու, բայց սա պետության կառավարման ճիշտ ձև չի, լրիվ հիմնված ա միապետի բարի ցանկությունների ու ազնվության վրա:
> Կարող ա կարճաժամկետ սենց ճի՞շտ ա, ասենք հակադիր իշխանական բևեռ կարող էին հանրապետական քյալ ու դեստրուկտիվ դեգեներատներ լինել, բայց նորմալ ընտրություններից հետո՝ դժվար: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էս սահմանադրությունը փոխել ա պետք, հակառակ դեպքում լենինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս:



Մեր մոտ էլ ա վարչապետը հաշվետու ԱԺ-ին ու փաստացի էդ դրույթը կատարվում ա ու վերջում էլ պատգամավորները հարցակոխ ու կլիզմա անելու հնարավորություն են ունենում (վիդեոն վերջում):




> ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն.
> 
> 
> Հոդված 156. Կառավարության տարեկան զեկույցն Ազգային ժողովին
> 
> Յուրաքանչյուր տարվա համար Կառավարությունը զեկույց է ներկայացնում Ազգային ժողով իր ծրագրի կատարման ընթացքի և արդյունքների մասին:


Բայց էտի մի կողմ.
Ժողովրդի առաջ հաշվետվություն տալու էս նոր ավանդույթն ինձ էլ ա դուր գալիս:
Իսկ էն, որ հարևան Պողոսը ներկայացված փաստերը ստուգելու կամ գնահատելու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ չունի, էդ արդեն կապ չունի:
Հետաքրքրվողն ու տեղեկացվածը լավ էլ կհետևի, իսկ վերջում էլ, եթե կարիք լինի, կարան տարբեր հեռուստաընկերություններ մասնագետներ հրավիրել ու էս կամ էն ներկայացված փաստի շուրջ բանավեճ կազմակերպել:

----------

Lion (18.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (17.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր մոտ էլ ա վարչապետը հաշվետու ԱԺ-ին ու փաստացի էդ դրույթը կատարվում ա ու վերջում էլ պատգամավորները հարցակոխ ու կլիզմա անելու հնարավորություն են ունենում (վիդեոն վերջում):
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց էտի մի կողմ.
> Ժողովրդի առաջ հաշվետվություն տալու էս նոր ավանդույթն ինձ էլ ա դուր գալիս:
> Իսկ էն, որ հարևան Պողոսը ներկայացված փաստերը ստուգելու կամ գնահատելու պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ չունի, էդ արդեն կապ չունի:
> Հետաքրքրվողն ու տեղեկացվածը լավ էլ կհետևի, իսկ վերջում էլ, եթե կարիք լինի, կարան տարբեր հեռուստաընկերություններ մասնագետներ հրավիրել ու էս կամ էն ներկայացված փաստի շուրջ բանավեճ կազմակերպել:


Գումարած ԱԺ ամեն նստաշրջանի վերջին օրը ԱԺ-կառավարություն հարց ու պատասխանի օր ա: 

Ու էտ հեչ չի խանգարում տարին մի քանի անգամ էլ ժողովրդի առաջ լրատվամիջոցները հարցախեղդ անեն: 

Ով էլ չի ուզում կարա զապիսով Սերժիկի հարցազրույցները նայի՝ միայն ընտրյալների համար:  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (18.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հաշվետվության էս ձևը վայթե կոչվում ա ամբոխավարություն՝ լիքը գունավոր փաստեր ու թվեր հրամցնելը ռամիկ ժողովրդին, որոնց հավաստիությունն ու էֆեկտիվությունը ժողովուրդը ստուգելու կամ գնահատելու ոչ ձև ունի, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, ոչ էլ լիազորություն, ու որ ստուգի էլ դրանից բան չի փոխվելու: Խելքը գլխին երկրներում, երկրի կառավարությունը հաշվետվությունը ներկայացնում է հակադիր իշխանությանը, ասենք Նահանգների պրեզիդենդը կոնգրեսին  ա հաշվետվություն տալիս, իսկ կոնգրեսը նույն տխմար հարցը 20 անգամ տալու տեղը կարող է փաստերը մարդավարի ստուգել ու կլիզմա անել պրեզիդենտին: 
> Մեր երկրի ու ժողովդրի պարագայում կարող է կարճաժամկետ լավ է նայվում, բայց ես մեկա հույս ունեմ, որ էս բարի-միապետական ռեժիմը ի վերջո կվերածվի նորմալ դեմոկրատական փոխադարձ լծակներով ապակենտրոնացված համակարգի: 
> Նենց չի, որ ես հակված եմ այս փաստերին կասկածելու, բայց սա պետության կառավարման ճիշտ ձև չի, լրիվ հիմնված ա միապետի բարի ցանկությունների ու ազնվության վրա:
> Կարող ա կարճաժամկետ սենց ճի՞շտ ա, ասենք հակադիր իշխանական բևեռ կարող էին հանրապետական քյալ ու դեստրուկտիվ դեգեներատներ լինել, բայց նորմալ ընտրություններից հետո՝ դժվար: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ էս սահմանադրությունը փոխել ա պետք, հակառակ դեպքում լենինիզմի հոտ ա գալիս:


Ապեր, էտ սաղ մեր Սահմամադրությունն էլ ունի: Բայց ԱԺ-ում էս պահին որակով ընդդիմություն չկա, էտ ա ոռին:

----------

Varzor (18.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ասածի ամբողջ իմաստն էլ հենց դա էր, որ հիմիկվա մեթոդներն անարդյունավետ են` համ ֆինանսական, համ էլ աշխատատարության տեսանկյունից:


Չես համոզի  :Smile: 
Կապիտալ շինարարության ոլորտը հետսովետական երկրներում, մասնավորապես Հայաստանում, այլ կերպ է հաշվարկվում: Մի քանի տարի ուղիղ առնչվել եմ էդ հաշվարկների հետ:
Ու տարօրինակ ոչ մի բան չկա, քանի որ ՀՀ-ում աշխատուժը համեմատական շատ ավելի էժան է, բայց ներկրվող արդի սարքավորումներն ու նյութերը` թանկ: Աղյուսները, փայտանյութը և մետաղական տարրերը ներմուծվում են ՌԴ-ից: Ներքին հարդարման նյութերը ~90% ներկրվում են` Թուրքիայից, Իրանից, ՌԴ-ից, նաև որոշ եվրոպական երկրներից` թանկանոցները: Հիմնականում գործածվում է մաշված և տեխնոլոգիապես հնացած խոշոր տեխնիկա` էժան է: Ավազը, ցեմենտը, քարը (բացարձակ մեծ մասը)` տեղական են:

Բայց երևի ամենաահավորը շինարարական նորմերն ու ստանդարտներն են: Չնայած ԽՍՀՄ-յան ստանդարտների համեմատ որոշակի փոփոխություններ եղել են, բայց բավականին հեռու են միջազգայինից: Ու էլ չեմ ասում որակի վերահսկման մասին: Կարելի է ասել` գոյություն չունի նման բան: Կաշառքը տվել են ու որաի ստուգումն անցել, ամ էլ ծանոթով: Սարսափով մտածում եմ, թե ինչ կլինի վերջին տասնամյակներում կառուցված շենքերի հետ, եթե հանկարծ 6-7 բալ ցնցումներ լինեն:

Կարծում եմ այս ոլորտում ահագին անելիք կա: Եվ ոչ միայն օրենսդրական և նորմատիվային դաշտում, այլև ստուգումների և փորձագիտական ուսումնասիրությունների:




> Իսկ դրսից եկած մասնագետներին մի թերագնահատի ))
> Զարգացած ոլորտում տարիների փորձը հենց էնպես օդից չի ընկնում:


Բայց ես տենց բան չեմ էլ ասել  :Dntknw: 



> Հա, ճիշտ ես:
> Բայց դե դրանք հերթով *լուծվում են*..


Բայի ժամանակը ճիշտ չես գրել  :Wink:  Երևի "լուծվելու են"  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Նիկոլը բացի հավայի խոսալուց ուրիշ բան չունի արած։ 
> Նայի Քոչարյանը որ 1998-ին եկելա ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը ինչքանա եղել 10տարուց ինչքանա եղել։
> Սևանի մակարդակը ինչքանա եղել ինչքան դառել։
> Նիկոլը որ մեծ մեծ փրթումա թե պետությունը աղետի գոտում 400-500 ընտանիքի հանդեպ պարտավորություն ունի, բա մնացած 10նյակ հազարավոր տուն կորցրածների տները երբ են սարքել։
> Ու լիքը ուրիշ բան։
> 
> Որ Քոչարյանը ամեն փոքր գյուղում մանկապարտեզի լուսամուտ փոխելուց, սևանի մակարդակը 1սմ բարձրանալուց, ամեն 3կմ ճանապարհ, գազամուղ, ջրագիծ սարքելուց ֆեյկերի բրիգադը չի հավաքե լցվել ֆեյզբուկ գլուխ գովալու էտ չի նշանակում թե Նիկոլից 100անգամ շատ բան չի արե երկրի համար։ Էտ ամենը Նիկոլի պապա Լևոնից քանդված 250միլիոն դոլլար բյուջե ունեցող երկիր ստանալուց հետո։


Ապ, դու դիտմամբ ես անում?  :Angry2: 
Էդ սաղ նշածներդ, որ յանի արել են, արել են ոչ թե պետության կամ ժողովրդի համար, այլ սեփական գրպանները լցնելու:
Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ` Սևանի բարձրացման հետ Քոչարյանի անձը ոչ մի առնչություն չունի:

*Քոչարյանը սահմանադրության խախտումով "ընտրված նախագահ էր", այն էլ երկու անգամ*:
Քոչարյանի ժամանակ բոյջեն աճել է, որովհետև երկրի արտաքին պարտքը ֆանտաստիկ կարգի աճել է, պետական, մասնավորապես ստրատեգիական գույքի առյուծի բաժինը հենց Քոչարյանի թեթև ձեռքով անցավ անհատներին և օտարներին, Քոչարյանի ժամանակ երկիրը զրկվեց ոսկու ռեզերվներից, *Քոչարյանի վզով հոկտեմբերի 27 կա, մարտի 1 կա:*...
Էս ցանկը էնքան կշարունակեմ, որ մի քանի ամիս մենակ կարդաս ու էլ ձեն չհանես էս թեմայով:

Դե հիմա թող մեկը ՆԻկոլին որևէ հանցագործություն վերագրի, այն էլ այդպիսի մասշտաբների:

Հա, ՆԻկոլի պապա Լևոնի վախտով երկիրը լացացրին, մահանեն էլ բռնին, թե պատերազմ էր: Էդ նույն ձևի Լևոնը համ Քոչարյանի պապան էր, համ էլ Սերժի... Էս թեման Լևոնի կառավարության մասին չի  :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (27.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (18.09.2019), Ուլուանա (18.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, էտ սաղ մեր Սահմամադրությունն էլ ունի: Բայց ԱԺ-ում էս պահին որակով ընդդիմություն չկա, էտ ա ոռին:


Լավ էլի:
Մեր սահմանադրությունը ուղիղ ճամփա է դեպի դիկտատուրա, որովհետև վարչապետը խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության թեկնածուն ա, այսինքն ապրիորի ԱԺ-ի մարդն ա: 
ՀՀ-ում միաբևեռ իշխանություն է: Էս սահմանադրությամբ ֆիքսված ա, որ ընդդիմությունը ձևի համար ա լինելու:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի:
> Մեր սահմանադրությունը ուղիղ ճամփա է դեպի դիկտատուրա, որովհետև վարչապետը խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության թեկնածուն ա, այսինքն ապրիորի ԱԺ-ի մարդն ա: 
> ՀՀ-ում միաբևեռ իշխանություն է: Էս սահմանադրությամբ ֆիքսված ա, որ ընդդիմությունը ձևի համար ա լինելու:


Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, բայց Դանիայում էլ ա էդպես։ Դանիան դիկտատուրա չի, չէ՞։ Ստեղ հարցը նյուանսներն են։ Նախ էն, որ ոչ մի կուսակցություն երբևէ հիսուն տոկոսը չի անցնում, այսինքն՝ պետք ա մնացած կուսակցությունների հետ ուզած չուզած հաշվի նստի (կա՛մ փոքրամասնության կառավարություն կազմի, ինչի դեպքում եթե կառավարությունը խելոք չմնաց, մյուս կուսակցությունները կարան ասեն՝ վեր կաց, ռադ էղի, կա՛մ կոալիցիա կազմի մյուս կուսակցությունների հետ)։ Մի «պուճուր» տարբերություն էլ էն ա, որ վարչապետին տենց լայն լիազորություններ տրված չեն, ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ֊ն էլ վարչապետի անձնական գվարդիան չեն։

Ուզում եմ ասել՝ պառլամենտական պետություն լինելով հնարավոր ա ունենալ ժողովրդավարություն։ Բայց Հայաստանում լրիվ թարս ա ամեն ինչ. չնայած որ պառլամենտական ա, էլի փաստացիորեն մի հոգի ա կառավարում երկիրը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, բայց Դանիայում էլ ա էդպես։ Դանիան դիկտատուրա չի, չէ՞։ Ստեղ հարցը նյուանսներն են։ Նախ էն, որ ոչ մի կուսակցություն երբևէ հիսուն տոկոսը չի անցնում, այսինքն՝ պետք ա մնացած կուսակցությունների հետ ուզած չուզած հաշվի նստի (կա՛մ փոքրամասնության կառավարություն կազմի, ինչի դեպքում եթե կառավարությունը խելոք չմնաց, մյուս կուսակցությունները կարան ասեն՝ վեր կաց, ռադ էղի, կա՛մ կոալիցիա կազմի մյուս կուսակցությունների հետ)։ Մի «պուճուր» տարբերություն էլ էն ա, որ վարչապետին տենց լայն լիազորություններ տրված չեն, ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ֊ն էլ վարչապետի անձնական գվարդիան չեն։
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել՝ պառլամենտական պետություն լինելով հնարավոր ա ունենալ ժողովրդավարություն։ Բայց Հայաստանում լրիվ թարս ա ամեն ինչ. չնայած որ պառլամենտական ա, էլի փաստացիորեն մի հոգի ա կառավարում երկիրը։


Նախ էդ չեղավ նույնը ու հենց էդ «նյուանսերով» ա սաղ որոշվում: 
Մեր սահմանադրությունը երաշխավորում է, որ միշտ «ճիշտ պառծիան» ա ռուլիտ անելու՝




> Հոդված 89.	Ազգային ժողովի կազմը և ընտրության կարգը
> 
> 
> 1. Ազգային ժողովը կազմված է առնվազն հարյուր մեկ պատգամավորից:
> 
> 2. Ազգային ժողովում Ընտրական օրենսգրքով սահմանված կարգով տեղեր են հատկացվում ազգային փոքրամասնությունների ներկայացուցիչներին:
> 
> 3. Ազգային ժողովն ընտրվում է համամասնական ընտրակարգով: *Ընտրական օրենսգիրքը երաշխավորում է կայուն խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության ձևավորումը: Եթե ընտրության արդյունքով կամ քաղաքական կոալիցիա կազմելու միջոցով կայուն խորհրդարանական մեծամասնություն չի ձևավորվում, ապա կարող է անցկացվել ընտրության երկրորդ փուլ:* Երկրորդ փուլի անցկացման դեպքում թույլատրվում է նոր դաշինքների ձևավորումը: Քաղաքական կոալիցիա կազմելու սահմանափակումները, պայմանները և կարգը սահմանվում են Ընտրական օրենսգրքով:


Դրա համար էլ Փաշինյանը լրիվ դուխով ու արխային խոսում է «ճշմարտություններից»: Իրենց ճշմարտությունների դեմ խաղ չկա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չես համոզի 
> Կապիտալ շինարարության ոլորտը հետսովետական երկրներում, մասնավորապես Հայաստանում, այլ կերպ է հաշվարկվում: Մի քանի տարի ուղիղ առնչվել եմ էդ հաշվարկների հետ:
> Ու տարօրինակ ոչ մի բան չկա, քանի որ ՀՀ-ում աշխատուժը համեմատական շատ ավելի էժան է, բայց ներկրվող արդի սարքավորումներն ու նյութերը` թանկ: Աղյուսները, փայտանյութը և մետաղական տարրերը ներմուծվում են ՌԴ-ից: Ներքին հարդարման նյութերը ~90% ներկրվում են` Թուրքիայից, Իրանից, ՌԴ-ից, նաև որոշ եվրոպական երկրներից` թանկանոցները: Հիմնականում գործածվում է մաշված և տեխնոլոգիապես հնացած խոշոր տեխնիկա` էժան է: Ավազը, ցեմենտը, քարը (բացարձակ մեծ մասը)` տեղական են:
> 
> Բայց երևի ամենաահավորը շինարարական նորմերն ու ստանդարտներն են: Չնայած ԽՍՀՄ-յան ստանդարտների համեմատ որոշակի փոփոխություններ եղել են, բայց բավականին հեռու են միջազգայինից: Ու էլ չեմ ասում որակի վերահսկման մասին: Կարելի է ասել` գոյություն չունի նման բան: Կաշառքը տվել են ու որաի ստուգումն անցել, ամ էլ ծանոթով: Սարսափով մտածում եմ, թե ինչ կլինի վերջին տասնամյակներում կառուցված շենքերի հետ, եթե հանկարծ 6-7 բալ ցնցումներ լինեն:
> 
> Կարծում եմ այս ոլորտում ահագին անելիք կա: Եվ ոչ միայն օրենսդրական և նորմատիվային դաշտում, այլև ստուգումների և փորձագիտական ուսումնասիրությունների:
> 
> 
> ...


Վարզոր ջան, չեմ կարող տենց լայնածավալ քննարկմանը մասնակցել էդ թեմայով, քանի որ ինքս չեմ ուսումնասիրել:

Բայց բաջանաղիս հաջորդ անգամ հանդիպելուց հիշեմ հարցնեմ իր նկատած թերացումները..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի, բայց Դանիայում էլ ա էդպես։ Դանիան դիկտատուրա չի, չէ՞։ Ստեղ հարցը նյուանսներն են։ Նախ էն, որ ոչ մի կուսակցություն երբևէ հիսուն տոկոսը չի անցնում, այսինքն՝ պետք ա մնացած կուսակցությունների հետ ուզած չուզած հաշվի նստի (կա՛մ փոքրամասնության կառավարություն կազմի, ինչի դեպքում եթե կառավարությունը խելոք չմնաց, մյուս կուսակցությունները կարան ասեն՝ վեր կաց, ռադ էղի, կա՛մ կոալիցիա կազմի մյուս կուսակցությունների հետ)։ Մի «պուճուր» տարբերություն էլ էն ա, որ վարչապետին տենց լայն լիազորություններ տրված չեն, ոստիկանությունն ու ԱԱԾ֊ն էլ վարչապետի անձնական գվարդիան չեն։
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել՝ պառլամենտական պետություն լինելով հնարավոր ա ունենալ ժողովրդավարություն։ Բայց Հայաստանում լրիվ թարս ա ամեն ինչ. չնայած որ պառլամենտական ա, էլի փաստացիորեն մի հոգի ա կառավարում երկիրը։


Մենակ Դանիան չի տենց, սաղ Եվրոպան ա տենց։ Վարչապետին էլ ԱԱԾ ու Ոստիկանության հետ կապված լիազորությունները Սահամանադրությունը չի տվել, ՀՀԿ-ի ընդունած Կառավարության մասին օրենքն ա տվել, որը Նիկոլը դեռ չի ուզում ռեսկի փոխի։ Կարող ա և ճիշտ ա անում, էս պահի համար՝ հաշվի առնելով որ Ոստիականությունն ու ԱԱԾ, ոնց տեսանք, դեռ լիարժեք հսկողության տակ չեն։ Բայց առաջին քայլերն արդեն արվում են․ մի շաբաթ առաջ ԱԺ-ն օրենք ա ընդունել, որ ԱԱԾ տնօրենն ու Ոստիկանապետը դառել են քաղաքական պաշտոններ ու մնացածի պես պիտի գան ԱԺ ու հարց ու պատասխանին ու հաշվետվությանը մասնակցեն։  

Իսկ էն որ ՔՊ-ն ԱԺ-ում սենց ճնշող մեծամասնություն ա ու կառավարություն առանց կոալիցիայի ա կազմվել, էլի նրանից ա, որ ընդդիմություն չկա էս պահին, լրիվ զրոյա։ Ես հույս ունեմ, որ իրոք թարմ ուժեր կձևավորվեն դրսում էս քանի տարում, ու նույն ՔՈ-ն էնքան ուժեղ կլինի, որ կմտնի ԱԺ։ Կանաչներ կարանան մտնեն ԱԺ ու լուրջ հակակշիռ լինեն ՔՊ-ին։ Ահավոր տխուր կլինի, եթե հաջորդ ընտրություններում էլի տեսնենք ԲՀԿ, Դաշնակ, ՀՀԿ հոտը։ 




> Լավ էլի:
> Մեր սահմանադրությունը ուղիղ ճամփա է դեպի դիկտատուրա, որովհետև վարչապետը խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության թեկնածուն ա, այսինքն ապրիորի ԱԺ-ի մարդն ա: 
> ՀՀ-ում միաբևեռ իշխանություն է: Էս սահմանադրությամբ ֆիքսված ա, որ ընդդիմությունը ձևի համար ա լինելու:


Հոպար, ալամ Եվրոպան *սկզբունքորեն* տենց ա, բացի Ֆրանսիայից։ Բայց հետդ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, նյուանսներ կան, որ պետք ա վերանայվեն։ Հատակպես էն կայուն մեծամասնության մոմենտը, մեկ էլ էն, որ մեծամասնություն հավաքածը կարա դրսից ում ուզումա վարչապեի թեկնածու առաջադրի, պարտադիր չի, որ ընտրություններից իրա ցուցակը գլխավորած լինի։ Էն ինչ ՀՀԿ-ն արեց իրա էշ գլխին։ Սա ապոշություն ա։ 

Բայց մեկա, հաշվետվողականության պահով, էս Սահմանադրությունը շատ հստակ ու սիրուն մեխանիզմներ ունի, որ ստիպում ա, որ վարչապետը ու վաբշե կառավարությունը ռեգուլյար գա ԱԺ ու մանրամասն ներկայացնի թե ինչ ա արվել, ինչ չի արվել։ Քննարկման ու հարցերր որակն ու տվյալների ճիշտ ու սխալ լինելը ստուգելն էլ ԱԺ որակի հարց ա։ Որ մի հատ ՔՈ-ի կամ դաժե ՀԱԿ-ի պես գրագետ ջահելներ լինեին ԲՀԿի փոխարեն, իրանց ունեցած լիազորություններով մեջ-մեջ կանեին Նիկոլին էլ սաղ կառավարությանն էլ ամեն հարց ու պատասխանին։ Իսկ հիմա ԲՀԿ-ն նստած ա ընդեղ որ դոդի բիզնեսները պաշտպանի, Լուսավորն էլ ցավոք չի կարացել անհրաժեշտ որակն ապահովի։ Բացի Մանե Թանդիլյանից, ընդեղ ուրիշ մարդ չկա։ Էն էլ Թանդիլյանի ձայնը խլացնում ա Անի Սամսոնյանը՝ իրա անիմաստ բարձր ձայնով։

----------

Արշակ (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հատակպես էն կայուն մեծամասնության մոմենտը, մեկ էլ էն, որ մեծամասնություն հավաքածը կարա դրսից ում ուզումա վարչապեի թեկնածու առաջադրի, պարտադիր չի, որ ընտրություններից իրա ցուցակը գլխավորած լինի։


Բայց սա վատ բան չի:
Հակառակը՝ շատ էլ լավ ա:

Հայաստանի պարագայում, դե պարզ ա, սաղ գնացել Նիկոլին են ընտրել:
ՔՊ-ն, իրա մեծամասնությամբ, Նիկոլի հետևանքն ա:

Բայց նորմալ կայացած քաղաքական դաշտում (եթե սենց հավեսով շարունակվի, ըստ իս, Հայաստանում դրա հասունացող ծիլերը կտեսնենք հաջորդ ընտրություններին, բայց պտուղները կքաղենք արդեն էն մյուսին) շատերն ընտրում են ոչ թե անձերին, այլ կուսակցություններին՝ իրենց գաղափարախոսությամբ ու թաշախուստով:
Ըստ այդմ՝ կուսակցությունները նաև իրենց կադրերի համար են պատասխանատու ու հսկում են դրանց:
Ով էլ ուղիղ գծից շեղվի՝ կարող են փոխարինել, այդ թվում՝ վարչապետին (ոնց որ օրինակ մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ Վրաստանում):

ՈՒ էս պարագայում հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ վարչապետի թեկնածուն կուսակցության առաջին դեմքը լինի կամ ընտրություններին ցուցակը գլխավորած լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մենակ Դանիան չի տենց, սաղ Եվրոպան ա տենց։ Վարչապետին էլ ԱԱԾ ու Ոստիկանության հետ կապված լիազորությունները Սահամանադրությունը չի տվել, ՀՀԿ-ի ընդունած Կառավարության մասին օրենքն ա տվել, որը Նիկոլը դեռ չի ուզում ռեսկի փոխի։ Կարող ա և ճիշտ ա անում, էս պահի համար՝ հաշվի առնելով որ Ոստիականությունն ու ԱԱԾ, ոնց տեսանք, դեռ լիարժեք հսկողության տակ չեն։ Բայց առաջին քայլերն արդեն արվում են․ մի շաբաթ առաջ ԱԺ-ն օրենք ա ընդունել, որ ԱԱԾ տնօրենն ու Ոստիկանապետը դառել են քաղաքական պաշտոններ ու մնացածի պես պիտի գան ԱԺ ու հարց ու պատասխանին ու հաշվետվությանը մասնակցեն։


է հա, սաղ Եվրոպան տենց ա, բայց փոքրամասնության կառավարություն կոչեցյալն աջակից կուսակցություններով մենակ Դանիային ա հատուկ. այսինքն, ստեղ ոչ թե պետք ա ԱԺ մեծամասնությունը կողմ լինի կոնկրետ վարչապետի թեկնածուի, այլ պետք ա մեծամասնությունը դեմ չլինի։ Կարող ա թվա, թե նույն բանն ա, բայց փոքր նյուանս կա. սա հեշտացնում ա հիսունից ավել տոկոս չհավաքած կուսակցության թեկնածուի վարչապետ դառնալը ու միևնույն ժամանակ դժվարացնում ա միանձնյա իշխանությունը. աջակից կուսակցությունները կառավարության անդամ չեն, նույն քաղաքական թիմի անդամ չեն, հետևաբար հենց մի բան էն չլնի, կարան անվստահություն հայտնեն ու վարչապետին ռադ անեն։ Մյուս երկրներում հիմնականում կոալիցիաներով են աշխատում կառավարությունները, ինչն ավելի ա դժվարացնում վարչապետին ռադ անելը, որտև իրանք որպես իշխող ուժ կորցնում են իշխանությունը (չնայած Դանիայում էլ են կոալիցիաներ ձևավորվում, հատկապես ճգնաժամային պահերին, երբ կուսակցություններն ասում են՝ անվստահություն ենք հայտնելու)։

Ու էս ֆոնի վրա Հայաստանում երկրորդ փուլ, եսիմ ինչ անելը իսկականից կատաստրոֆիկ ա։ Ըստ էության, նույնն ա, ինչ նախագահի ընտրությունները, բայց էն տարբերությամբ, որ ԱԺ֊ն միահյուսվում ա վարչապետին, ու իրարից անկախ չեն գործում։ Մեր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդավարական չի, պետք ա փոխել։ Բայց դե Նիկոլը վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո ոնց որ թե ասում էր, թե փոխելու կարիք չկա։

----------


## Lion

Օսիպյանն էլ գնաց...

----------

Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պարտադիր չի ամբողջ Սահմանադրությունը փոխել:

Փոխարենը կարելի ա առանձին խնդրահարույց դրույթները ԱԺ-ում բզկտել ու լրամշակել:
Ինչը և վայթե բարեհաջող պարբերաբար արվում ա:

Ըստ իս՝ սենց ավելի խելացի ա, քան թե միանգամից նոր Սահմանադրություն գրել ու հանրաքվեի դնել,
որտեղ կարող ա խոսքի 95% հրաշալի դրույթներ լինեն ու 5% խնդրահարույց:
Արդյունքում՝ նշված 95%-ին կողմ քվեարկողն ավտոմատ էն 5%-ին էլ ձեն տա,
ու 5%-ին դեմ քվեարկողը՝ 95%-ի վրա կատարված աշխատանքը ջուրը գցի..

----------


## Lion

Լրիվ պիտի փոխվի, *Գաղթական* ախպեր, ուրիշ ձև չկա - հետո, Սահմանադրությունը միայն հանրաքվեով է փոխվում...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լրիվ պիտի փոխվի, *Գաղթական* ախպեր, ուրիշ ձև չկա - հետո, Սահմանադրությունը միայն հանրաքվեով է փոխվում...


Ամբողջ Սահմանադրությունը՝ հա, հանրաքվեով ա փոխվում:
Իսկ դրա առանձին դրույթնե՞րը:

Օրինակ վերջին առաջարկվող փոփոխությունների փաթեթը ՍԴ-ի դատավորների վերաբերյալ չէ՞ր, որ Բադասյանը ներկայացրեց:

----------


## Lion

Հիմնականն էլի հանրաքվեին է մնում.

*Հոդված 202.	Սահմանադրության ընդունումը և փոփոխությունը*

1. Սահմանադրությունը և Սահմանադրության 1-3-րդ, 7-րդ, 10-րդ և 15-րդ գլուխներում, ինչպես նաև Սահմանադրության 88-րդ հոդվածում, 89-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ մասի 1-ին նախադասությունում, 90-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասում, 103-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասում, 108-րդ, 115-րդ, 119-120-րդ, 123-125-րդ, 146-րդ, 149-րդ և 155-րդ հոդվածներում, 200-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ մասում փոփոխություններն ընդունվում են միայն հանրաքվեի միջոցով: Սահմանադրություն ընդունելու կամ փոփոխելու նախաձեռնության իրավունք ունեն պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի առնվազն մեկ երրորդը, Կառավարությունը կամ ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող երկու հարյուր հազար քաղաքացի: Ազգային ժողովը նախագիծը հանրաքվեի դնելու վերաբերյալ որոշումն ընդունում է պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի ձայների առնվազն երկու երրորդով:

2. Բացառությամբ սույն հոդվածի 1-ին մասում նշված հոդվածների, Սահմանադրության *մյուս հոդվածներում* փոփոխություններն ընդունում է Ազգային ժողովը` պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի ձայների առնվազն երկու երրորդով: Համապատասխան նախաձեռնության իրավունք ունեն պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի առնվազն մեկ քառորդը, Կառավարությունը կամ ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող հարյուր հիսուն հազար քաղաքացի:

----------

Varzor (18.09.2019), Գաղթական (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ու էս ֆոնի վրա Հայաստանում երկրորդ փուլ, եսիմ ինչ անելը իսկականից կատաստրոֆիկ ա։ Ըստ էության, նույնն ա, ինչ նախագահի ընտրությունները, բայց էն տարբերությամբ, որ ԱԺ֊ն միահյուսվում ա վարչապետին, ու իրարից անկախ չեն գործում։ Մեր սահմանադրությունը ժողովրդավարական չի, պետք ա փոխել։ Բայց դե Նիկոլը վարչապետ դառնալուց հետո ոնց որ թե ասում էր, թե փոխելու կարիք չկա։


Նիկոլը չի ասում, թե սահմանադրությունը պետք չի փոխել․ ասում ա պետք չի շըփ–թըփ ամեն նոր իշխանություն թափով տարին մեկ սահմանադրություն փոխի իրան հարմարացնի։ Արդեն տենց մի հատ արվել ա ու դա շատ վատ ավանդույթ կարա դառնա։ Հլը թող էս մի սահմանադրությամբ նոր իրավիճակում կառավարեն, փորձի վրա հստակ հասկանան խնդիրները ու նոր սահմանադրություն փոխելու մասին մտածեն։ Մենք դեռ հետհեղափոխական տրանսֆորմացիոն փուլում ենք, երկրի նոր պահանջներին «էփվելու» ժամանակ ա պետք տալ ու հետո արդեն փաթեթով փոփոխություններ մտցվեն։ Հո օրը մեկ մի նոր խնդիր հայտնաբերելով սահմանադրություն չե՞նք փոխելու։ 
Ինձ թվում ա մի երկու տարուց նոր կարելի ա սահմանադրություն փոխելու հանրաքվե անել։ Երբ այսպես ասած էիֆորիան էլ անցած կլինի, էս սահմանադրության թերություններն էլ ավելի հստակ կլինեն։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլենք հիմիկվանից արդեն փոփոխելու անհրաժեշտ խնդիրները հավաքում են իրանց մեջ։ Ու մենք էլ ստեղ իրար հետ ակտիվ քննարկում ենք։ ՈՒ երբ ժամանակը գա ավելի հստակ պատկեր կունենանք։

----------

Ուլուանա (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

ՈՒ առայժմ այսպես ասած «սուպերվարչապետական» սահմանադրությունը կարծում եմ մեր օգին ա, որովհետև նոր իշխանություններին ուժեղ լծակներ են պետք իրավիճակը վերահսկելու ու նախկին ռեժիմից երկիրը մաքրելու համար։ Այ էդ պրոցեսը որ պրծնի, ու առողջ միջավայրում նորմալ գաղափարական կուսակցություններ էլ ձևավորվեն, արդեն պետք կլինի բալանսավորել, ինչն էլ պետք ա անենք առաջիկա տարիներին։

----------


## Lion

Ախր էս "ամեն մի իշխանություն" չէ, է - սա ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանություն է՝ առաջինը վերջին 23 տարում: Արդյունքում հենց ինքն էլ շանս ունի ընդունել ժողովրդի կողմից համաձայնություն ստացած սահմանադրություն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ախր էս "ամեն մի իշխանություն" չէ, է - սա ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանություն է՝ առաջինը վերջին 23 տարում: Արդյունքում հենց ինքն էլ շանս ունի ընդունել ժողովրդի կողմից համաձայնություն ստացած սահմանադրություն:


Հա, բայց մենք մինչև հիմա առիթ չենք ունեցել տեսնելու, թե ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանության պարագայում ինչ ձև ա նոր սահմանադրությունը աշխատում։ Հլը ամեն ինչ տեսական ա։ Ասենք հենց նույն ԱԺ ընտրությունների կամ ՍԴ անդամ–մանդամների թեման բացվելու ընթացքում պարզվեց որ լիքը ծակեր կան։ ՈՒ դեռ էլի են բացվելու։ Թող էս սաղ հստակ պարզվի նոր փոխենք։ Գումարած, ոնց արդեն ասեցի, թող էիֆորիան անցնի, նոր։ Թե չէ հեղափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո Նիկոլը ինչ սահմանադրություն էլ դեմ տար, մարդիկ կողմ էին քվեարկելու։ Որոշ ժամանակ ա պետք։ Լուրջ քննարկումներ են պետք։ Դեռ խմորվում ա։

----------

Գաղթական (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (18.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, պետությունը և իր պետաիրավական համակարգը փորձադաշտ չեն, որ, թողնենք - ժամանակի հետ աբկատկա արվի մի ինչ որ իրավական մեխանիզմ, նոր հասկանանք դրա լավը կամ վատը ու փոխենք կամ չփոխենք: Իրավաբանությունը լուրջ գիտություն է, երբ կարելի է առանց այդ պրակտիկ փորձարկումների էլ հասկանալ, մեխանիզմը կաշխատի՞, թե՞ ոչ՛:

Սերժի սահմանադրությունը գրած էր հենց իր՝ իր տիպի, իշխանության համար, որտեղ մեկը, նստած ամենախորքում, կարծես սարդն իր որջում, աննկատ, բայց պետքական թելերը քաշելով կառավարում էր պետական համակարգը: Սա անձնակենտրոն մի բան է, սա սկզբունքորեն հարիր չէ Նիկոլի իշխանությանը, եթե, իհարկե, նա չի ուզում արդյունքում Սերժ դառնալ: Սա, կրկնեմ, անձնակենտրոն համակարգ է, սա չի կարող աշխատել, եթե նպատակդրվել ես ժողովրդավարական, իրավական, իշխանության զսպումների և հակակշիռների մեխանիզմների վրա հիմնված պետական համակարգ ստեղծել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիկոլը չի ասում, թե սահմանադրությունը պետք չի փոխել․ ասում ա պետք չի շըփ–թըփ ամեն նոր իշխանություն թափով տարին մեկ սահմանադրություն փոխի իրան հարմարացնի։ Արդեն տենց մի հատ արվել ա ու դա շատ վատ ավանդույթ կարա դառնա։ Հլը թող էս մի սահմանադրությամբ նոր իրավիճակում կառավարեն, փորձի վրա հստակ հասկանան խնդիրները ու նոր սահմանադրություն փոխելու մասին մտածեն։ Մենք դեռ հետհեղափոխական տրանսֆորմացիոն փուլում ենք, երկրի նոր պահանջներին «էփվելու» ժամանակ ա պետք տալ ու հետո արդեն փաթեթով փոփոխություններ մտցվեն։ Հո օրը մեկ մի նոր խնդիր հայտնաբերելով սահմանադրություն չե՞նք փոխելու։ 
> Ինձ թվում ա մի երկու տարուց նոր կարելի ա սահմանադրություն փոխելու հանրաքվե անել։ Երբ այսպես ասած էիֆորիան էլ անցած կլինի, էս սահմանադրության թերություններն էլ ավելի հստակ կլինեն։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլենք հիմիկվանից արդեն փոփոխելու անհրաժեշտ խնդիրները հավաքում են իրանց մեջ։ Ու մենք էլ ստեղ իրար հետ ակտիվ քննարկում ենք։ ՈՒ երբ ժամանակը գա ավելի հստակ պատկեր կունենանք։


Նիկոլի փաստաբան, էկա՞ր։  :LOL: 
Ընտրություններից առաջ Նիկոլը խոսում էր սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին, որ արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացվեն։ Հենց ինքն իշխանության էկավ, արդեն սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները հրատապ չեն։ Է հա, ո՞նց հրատապ լինեն։ Ո՞ր մի խելքը գլխին ինքնասիրահարվածը կուզենա իր սեփական իշխանությունը սահմանափակել։
Բայց վերջը, Նիկոլն անսխալական ա։ Էկեք թողնենք, թող աշխատի  :LOL:

----------

Lion (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, չեմ կարող տենց լայնածավալ քննարկմանը մասնակցել էդ թեմայով, քանի որ ինքս չեմ ուսումնասիրել:
> 
> Բայց բաջանաղիս հաջորդ անգամ հանդիպելուց հիշեմ հարցնեմ իր նկատած թերացումները..


Կարելի է առանձին թեմա բացել  :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (18.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Միամտություն է կարծել, թե, "հագնելով Սերժի համար կարված հագուստը", կկարողանաս ուժեղ իշխանություն ունենալ: Եթե Նիկոլը տրվի այդ գայթակղությանը, նրա իշխանությունը կթուլանա - կրկնեմ, Սերժի Սահմանադրությունը բացառապես միայն իր համար էր, այն նույնիսկ իր համար չաշխատեց, որևէ այլ անձի համար այն առավել ևս կործանարար կլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019), Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ Մենք դեռ *հետհեղափոխական* տրանսֆորմացիոն փուլում ենք ․․․


Իմ սիրած հեքիաթներից է  :Love: 



> Ինձ թվում ա մի երկու տարուց նոր կարելի ա սահմանադրություն փոխելու հանրաքվե անել։ Երբ այսպես ասած էիֆորիան էլ անցած կլինի, էս սահմանադրության թերություններն էլ ավելի հստակ կլինեն։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլենք հիմիկվանից արդեն փոփոխելու անհրաժեշտ խնդիրները հավաքում են իրանց մեջ։ Ու մենք էլ ստեղ իրար հետ ակտիվ քննարկում ենք։ ՈՒ երբ ժամանակը գա ավելի հստակ պատկեր կունենանք։


Ապեր, լավ էլի, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ հավաքել, ի՞նչ բան։ Էնքան սենց մնա, մինչև բոլոր հնարավոր խնդիրները բացահայտե՞ն։ Անցած տարիները բավարար չէի՞ն հստակ պատկեր ունենալու համար։
Պետք չի կրկին հեծանիվ հորինել։ Սահմանադրությունների մասով ալամ աշխարհը բավականին հարուստ փորձ ունի՝ պետք է էդ փորձն օգտագործել, սեփականի հետ համադրել և ուղեղ աշխատացնելով ստեղծել նորմալ սահմանադրություն, որը կծառայի երկրի ու ժողովրդի շահերին, ոչ թե անհատների։
Ու ստեղ էլի միտքս է գալիս հայտնի չորքոտանու, տարվա եղանակի և մշակով կերակրաբույսի մասին ասացվածքը․․․

----------

Lion (18.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու ստեղ էլի միտքս է գալիս հայտնի չորքոտանու, տարվա եղանակի և մշակով կերակրաբույսի մասին ասացվածքը․․․


Էս աչքիս ազգի խեռոսի ու թեժ աշնանը վարունգի աճման ուղղության հետ կապ կունենա...

----------


## Varzor

> ՈՒ առայժմ այսպես ասած «սուպերվարչապետական» սահմանադրությունը կարծում եմ մեր օգին ա, որովհետև նոր իշխանություններին ուժեղ լծակներ են պետք իրավիճակը վերահսկելու ու նախկին ռեժիմից երկիրը մաքրելու համար։ Այ էդ պրոցեսը որ պրծնի, ու առողջ միջավայրում նորմալ գաղափարական կուսակցություններ էլ ձևավորվեն, արդեն պետք կլինի բալանսավորել, ինչն էլ պետք ա անենք առաջիկա տարիներին։


ԻՀԿ դա արդեն կլոունադա է։ Եկեք ամեն ինչ իր անունով կոչենք։
Այս պահին մեր օգտին է ժողովրդի կողմից վստահություն վայելող *դիկտատուրան*։ Ու պետք չի էդ բառից վախենալ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> 0:33
> Ասում ա` լսում եմ, պարոն նախարար..
> Մի քանի վայրկյան հետո էլի ա նույնը կրկնում..
> Իսկ ևս մի քանի վայրկյան անց էլ մի ինչ-որ ջահել ա մոտենում, հավանաբար` նորեկ, ով ասում ա.
> ոնց ասես, պարոն նախարար..
> Կողքի վերադասն էլ վայթե շատ էր վախենում, թե ջահելը հանկարծ սխալ բան չասի ու դրա համար էր թևքից պինդ բռնել..
> ՈՒ պահը չկորցնելով` <ոնց ասես>-ն ուղղեց` <լսում եմ>...
> 
> 
> ...


էլի փոխՆԱԽԱՐԱՐ..
ես չեմ հասկանում` ոստիկանությունում մարդիկ խաբար չե՞ն, թե իրանք նախարարություն են, թե ինչ են...

0:18

----------


## Varzor

> էլի փոխՆԱԽԱՐԱՐ..
> ես չեմ հասկանում` ոստիկանությունում մարդիկ խաբար չե՞ն, թե իրանք նախարարություն են, թե ինչ են...


Ապեր, Վանոյի վախտվանից մնացած սովորություն ա  :LOL:

----------

Lion (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս աչքիս ազգի խեռոսի ու թեժ աշնանը վարունգի աճման ուղղության հետ կապ կունենա...


Չէ, Էշի, գարնան և առվույտի մասին է  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Նիկոլի փաստաբան, էկա՞ր։ 
> Ընտրություններից առաջ Նիկոլը խոսում էր սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին, որ արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացվեն։ Հենց ինքն իշխանության էկավ, արդեն սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները հրատապ չեն։ Է հա, ո՞նց հրատապ լինեն։ Ո՞ր մի խելքը գլխին ինքնասիրահարվածը կուզենա իր սեփական իշխանությունը սահմանափակել։
> Բայց վերջը, Նիկոլն անսխալական ա։ Էկեք թողնենք, թող աշխատի


Բյուր չես զգու՞մ, որ մարդկանց իրանց կարծիքի համար աջ ու ձախ սենց պիտակավորելը բանավեճի ամենակոնստրուկտիվ տարբերակը չի։ 

Բայց տես, կարամ քեզ սրանից հետո խեռոսի փաստաբան կոչեմ, եթե քեզ սենց շփումը հաճույք ա պատճառում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Իմ սիրած հեքիաթներից է 
> 
> Ապեր, լավ էլի, ի՞նչ խնդիրներ հավաքել, ի՞նչ բան։ Էնքան սենց մնա, մինչև բոլոր հնարավոր խնդիրները բացահայտե՞ն։ Անցած տարիները բավարար չէի՞ն հստակ պատկեր ունենալու համար։
> Պետք չի կրկին հեծանիվ հորինել։ Սահմանադրությունների մասով ալամ աշխարհը բավականին հարուստ փորձ ունի՝ պետք է էդ փորձն օգտագործել, սեփականի հետ համադրել և ուղեղ աշխատացնելով ստեղծել նորմալ սահմանադրություն, որը կծառայի երկրի ու ժողովրդի շահերին, ոչ թե անհատների։
> Ու ստեղ էլի միտքս է գալիս հայտնի չորքոտանու, տարվա եղանակի և մշակով կերակրաբույսի մասին ասացվածքը․․․


Արի ուղղակի կարճ ասեմ, որ իրավիճակն ու խնդիրները շատ պրիմիտիվ ես պատկերացնում քան կան, ու էլ չծավալվեմ, դեղին մամուլ կարդացող հեքիաթասեր ջան  :Love:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ոնց որ բարդացրեցի, ավելի պարզ ներկայացնեմ.
> News.am-ը հղվելով Հրապարակին, ասում է, որ իբր թե Նիկոլը բարկացել է դեսպանների վրա, որ վատ են աշխատում: Այսինքն ուզում են ներկայացնել, որ Փաշինյանի ներկայիս կառավարության դեսպանները վատն են և չեն աշխատում և ԱԳ տաշտակը ծակ է: Կարճ ասած ներկայացնում են որպես Փաշինյանի կառավարության հերթական ձախողում:
> 
> Այնինչ իրականում ներկայիս դեսպանների աշխատանքի կանոնները, ծրագրերը ու էլի եսիմ ինչ կարգավորուներ (ոլորտին չեմ տիրապետում, կարողա մի բան էլ էն չեմ ասում) ստեղծվել են նախկին իշխանությունների ժամանակ:
> Ու եթե հիմա տաշտակը ծակ է, դա ոչ թե Փաշինյանի կառավարության թերացումն է, այլ նախորդ իշխանությունների: Նոր կառավարությունը ստիպված է էդ ծակ տաշտակը կարկատել կամ էլ նոր
> 
> Իրենց կարճ խելքով յանի ներկաներին են փնովում, բայց դե հո հասկանում ենք, թե որտեղ է թաղած խոզի գլուխը:


Քանի եկել եմ էս թեմա, էս հարցով էլ մի հատ էլ բացատրեմ ասելիքս, հարցը փակեմ ու նորից ինքս ինձ արգելեմ էս թեմայում գրառումներ անել։ 
Խնդիրը էն չի, թե դու Նյուս․ամ–ի ու հրապարակի բամբասանքը կարդալով հետո ոնց ես վերլուծում ու ինչ եզրակացության ես հանգում։ Ինձ քո վերլուծության արդյունքը չէր մտահոգել։ Ինձ մտահոգել էր, որ դու ընդհանրապես բամբաս մեդիա ես կարդում, ստեղ մեջբերում ու էդ բամբաս մեդիայի բամբասանքը իբր պատերի հետևում տենց խոսակցությունը ա ընդհանրապես եղել, որպես փաստ ես ընդունում ու էդ «փաստի» վրա ինչ–որ վերլուծություններ ես կառուցում։ Էդ պրոբլեմ ա։ Պրոբլեմ ա, երբ ժողովրդի 90%-ից ավելը բամբաս մեդիա ա կարդում ու դրանցով եզրակացություններ անում։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Արի ուղղակի կարճ ասեմ, որ իրավիճակն ու խնդիրները շատ պրիմիտիվ ես պատկերացնում քան կան, ու էլ չծավալվեմ, դեղին մամուլ կարդացող հեքիաթասեր ջան


Դե ներող, ո՞վ ունի քո պայծառատեսական պատկերացումը  :LOL: 
Էդ դուք եք իրավիճակը լոկ պատկերացնում, իսկ մենք էդ իրավիճակում ամեն օր ապրում ենք՝ անուրջների գրկից վաղուց դուրս ենք եկել։
Հեքիաթներ սիրում եմ, բայց դրանց չեմ հավատում։ Ես հրաշքներին եմ հավատում  :Wink: 
Ու դեղին մամուլ էլ եմ, կարդում, որ սեփական տրամաբանությամբ հասկանամ, որն է դեղին, որը սև կամ սպիտակ, ոչ թե մենակ կողքից լսելով կամ պատկերացնելով  :Wink: 

Ես ՀՀ-ում հեղափոխություն չեմ տեսել, այլ միայն իշխանափոխություն՝ հեղափոխության իմիտացիայով։ Էլ չծավալվեմ, հենց թեկուզ այս թեմայում հղումները կգտնես, թե ինչ ասել է հեղափոխություն։
Ու էս իրավիճակում "հետհեղափոխական" բացարձակապես տեղին չէ՝ ճշմարիտ չէ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր չես զգու՞մ, որ մարդկանց իրանց կարծիքի համար աջ ու ձախ սենց պիտակավորելը բանավեճի ամենակոնստրուկտիվ տարբերակը չի։ 
> 
> Բայց տես, կարամ քեզ սրանից հետո խեռոսի փաստաբան կոչեմ, եթե քեզ սենց շփումը հաճույք ա պատճառում։


Արշակ, կոնստրուկտիվ կամ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ բանավեճի մեջ պետք ա մտնել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ բանավեճ կա։ Քո հետ ի՞նչ բանավիճեմ, երբ Նիկոլի ցանկացած հակասական կամ անընդունելի քայլ կամ խոսք գալիս, էնպիսի մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս, թե՝ Նիկոլն անմեղ ա, դու ես մեղավոր։ Էլ բամբաս մեդիա, էլ սխալ հասկանալ, էլ մեզ հիմա էդ ա պետք, էլ Նիկոլը չի հասկանում, իրան սխալ ինֆո են տալիս ինչ դեբիլ փաստարկ ասես չեմ լսել, մենակ թե Նիկոլը սուրբ դուրս գա։

Բանավեճ կարա լինի մենակ էն կետից սկսված, երբ «անվերապահ վստահում եմ» համոզմունքդ մի կողմ թողնես ու դուրս գաս էդ դեդուկտիվ վիճակներից։ Հակառակ դեպքում լրիվ անիմաստ ա քո հետ որևէ տեսակի բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը կամ որևէ բան քննարկելը։

----------

Varzor (18.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Քանի եկել եմ էս թեմա, էս հարցով էլ մի հատ էլ բացատրեմ ասելիքս, հարցը փակեմ ու նորից ինքս ինձ արգելեմ էս թեմայում գրառումներ անել։ 
> Խնդիրը էն չի, թե դու Նյուս․ամ–ի ու հրապարակի բամբասանքը կարդալով հետո ոնց ես վերլուծում ու ինչ եզրակացության ես հանգում։ Ինձ քո վերլուծության արդյունքը չէր մտահոգել։ Ինձ մտահոգել էր, որ դու ընդհանրապես բամբաս մեդիա ես կարդում, ստեղ մեջբերում ու էդ բամբաս մեդիայի բամբասանքը իբր պատերի հետևում տենց խոսակցությունը ա ընդհանրապես եղել, որպես փաստ ես ընդունում ու էդ «փաստի» վրա ինչ–որ վերլուծություններ ես կառուցում։ Էդ պրոբլեմ ա։ Պրոբլեմ ա, երբ ժողովրդի 90%-ից ավելը բամբաս մեդիա ա կարդում ու դրանցով եզրակացություններ անում։


Ապեր, չգիտեմ ինչ թաքնված ու երևակայական պրոբլեմների մասին ես խոսում։ Էս էլ նույն կերպ կարող եմ էդ քո եզրակացությունն անվանել պրոբլեմատիկ, իսկ քո կարդացած մամուլն անվանել դեղին կամ սև։ Բայց երևի չես ուզում ընդունել, որ մինչև չկարդաս ու չհասկանաս եզրակացություններ անելն ուղղակի անհիմն է։ Էն, որ հիմնավոր և վստահելի տեղեկատվության աղբյուրի պակաս իրոք որ կա, չեմ հերքում։ Ու էդ մենակ ՀՀ-ում չի, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհում է այդպես։ Ուզած, թե չուզած տարբեր կողմերի գրածները կարդում ես, ասածները լսում ես, որ մի բան հասկանաս։ Սա ապացուցված գիտական մոտեցում է՝ այլ տարբերակ չկա խառնախշտիկ տեղեկությունների դաշտում արժեքավոր կամ իմաստալից տեղեկություն քաղելու։

Միգուցե էլի լավ չես հասկացել իմ գրառման իմաստը, որը ոչ թե վերլուծություն էր, այլ իմ կողմից տրված` սուբյեկտիվ գնահատական, անորակ ցեխշպրտոցու վերաբերյալ՝ մեջբերածդ հատվածի վերջին նախադասությունը նորից կարդա։

----------

Lion (18.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, կոնստրուկտիվ կամ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ բանավեճի մեջ պետք ա մտնել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ բանավեճ կա։ Քո հետ ի՞նչ բանավիճեմ, երբ Նիկոլի ցանկացած հակասական կամ անընդունելի քայլ կամ խոսք գալիս, էնպիսի մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս, թե՝ Նիկոլն անմեղ ա, դու ես մեղավոր։ Էլ բամբաս մեդիա, էլ սխալ հասկանալ, էլ մեզ հիմա էդ ա պետք, էլ Նիկոլը չի հասկանում, իրան սխալ ինֆո են տալիս ինչ դեբիլ փաստարկ ասես չեմ լսել, մենակ թե Նիկոլը սուրբ դուրս գա։
> 
> Բանավեճ կարա լինի մենակ էն կետից սկսված, երբ «անվերապահ վստահում եմ» համոզմունքդ մի կողմ թողնես ու դուրս գաս էդ դեդուկտիվ վիճակներից։ Հակառակ դեպքում լրիվ անիմաստ ա քո հետ որևէ տեսակի բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը կամ որևէ բան քննարկելը։


Բեր աչքս կոխի թե երբ եմ ասել, թե «անվերապահ վստահում եմ»։ Ոչ միայն չեմ ասել, այլև բազմիցս քննադատել եմ տարբեր թեմաներով Նիկոլի կառավարությանը։ Մտի ֆբ պրոֆիլս, վերջին եսիմքանի ստատուսս հենց անձամբ Նիկոլի ասածների խիստ քննադատություն ա։ Բայց դե դու տեսնում ես էն ինչ ուզում ես տեսնես ու ես բան չեմ կարա անեմ։ Ես ինձ երբևէ թույլ չեմ տալիս որևէ մեկին ֆորումում մեղադրել սեփական ուղեղ չունենալու ու թութակի պես կոնկրետ ինչ–որ մեկի կարծիքը կրկնելու մեջ։ Հենց դրանով եմ ես կոնստրուկտիվ բանավիճող, իսկ դու՝ չէ։ Ինչքան էլ դու քո Դանիաներից պոլիտկոռեկտության ձև բռնես։ Դրանով ավելի ցիվիլ բանավիճող չես դառնում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե ներող, ո՞վ ունի քո պայծառատեսական պատկերացումը 
> Էդ դուք եք իրավիճակը լոկ պատկերացնում, իսկ մենք էդ իրավիճակում ամեն օր ապրում ենք՝ անուրջների գրկից վաղուց դուրս ենք եկել։
> Հեքիաթներ սիրում եմ, բայց դրանց չեմ հավատում։ Ես հրաշքներին եմ հավատում 
> Ու դեղին մամուլ էլ եմ, կարդում, որ սեփական տրամաբանությամբ հասկանամ, որն է դեղին, որը սև կամ սպիտակ, ոչ թե մենակ կողքից լսելով կամ պատկերացնելով 
> 
> Ես ՀՀ-ում հեղափոխություն չեմ տեսել, այլ միայն իշխանափոխություն՝ հեղափոխության իմիտացիայով։ Էլ չծավալվեմ, հենց թեկուզ այս թեմայում հղումները կգտնես, թե ինչ ասել է հեղափոխություն։
> Ու էս իրավիճակում "հետհեղափոխական" բացարձակապես տեղին չէ՝ ճշմարիտ չէ։


Եղբայր, քո իրավունքն ա համարել, որ քո պատկերացումը ավելի ճիշտ ա իմից։ Ինչպես նաև իմ իրավունքն ա համարել, որ դու իրավիճակը ավելի պրիմիտիվ ես պատկերացնում քան կա։ Նախորդ գրառումներումս որոշ չափով բացատրեցի, սմայլիկախառը ծաղրական տոնդ ավելի մանրամասն խորանալու չի տրամադրում, ներող։ 
Հեղափոխություն լինել չլինելուն էլ գուցե դեռ էն ժամանակ խորանայի ու հենց քո հղումներով ապացուցեի, որ որ սխալվում ես, բայց նորից՝ համոզված ու դիմացինի կարծիքի վրա հռհռացող ծաղրական տոնդ չտրամադրեց, որ գլուխ դնեմ։ Իհարկե ազատ ես քո սեփական համոզված կարծիքին մնալ, ես էլ իմին։ Լավ եղի։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բեր աչքս կոխի թե երբ եմ ասել, թե «անվերապահ վստահում եմ»։ Ոչ միայն չեմ ասել, այլև բազմիցս քննադատել եմ տարբեր թեմաներով Նիկոլի կառավարությանը։ Մտի ֆբ պրոֆիլս, վերջին եսիմքանի ստատուսս հենց անձամբ Նիկոլի ասածների խիստ քննադատություն ա։ Բայց դե դու տեսնում ես էն ինչ ուզում ես տեսնես ու ես բան չեմ կարա անեմ։ Ես ինձ երբևէ թույլ չեմ տալիս որևէ մեկին ֆորումում մեղադրել սեփական ուղեղ չունենալու ու թութակի պես կոնկրետ ինչ–որ մեկի կարծիքը կրկնելու մեջ։ Հենց դրանով եմ ես կոնստրուկտիվ բանավիճող, իսկ դու՝ չէ։ Ինչքան էլ դու քո Դանիաներից պոլիտկոռեկտության ձև բռնես։ Դրանով ավելի ցիվիլ բանավիճող չես դառնում։


Ուծյու՜ ցիվիլ բանավիճող ջան  :LOL: 
Արշակ, նայի, դու բանավեճերում լրիվ դեդուկտիվ փաստարկող ես (ի դեպ, քո մասին կրկնել չեմ ասել, դու չես կրկնում, դու պաշտպանում ես  :LOL:  )։ Դա նշանակում ա, որ դու քո գլխում ունես կոնկրետ ընդհանուր համոզմունք ու փնտրում ես մասնավոր փաստեր քո ընդհանուր համոզմունքն ամրապնդելու համար։ Տվյալ դեպքում քո ընդհանուր համոզմունքն էն ա, որ Նիկոլը լավ ա Հայաստանին։ Իսկ երբ ինքը ասում կամ անում ա մի բան, որը քննադատելի ա, միանգամից դու էդ բոլոր մասնավոր փաստերը մեկնաբանում ես նենց, որ էլի քո համոզմունքները Նիկոլի լավը լինելու մասին հիմնավորի։

Ֆբ պրոֆիլումդ էլ տեսել եմ պոստերդ։ Նիկոլի ասածների խիստ քննադատություն չեմ տեսել։ Տեսել եմ Ամուլսարի բացման դեմ քննադատություն, բայց էլի Նիկոլի պաշտպանության տարրերով ու ի դեպ, դա մենակ քո մոտ չեմ տեսել։

Էսքանով հանդերձ էլի եմ ասում, ես հրաժարվում եմ դեդուկտիվ մարդկանց հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնել։ Ասա, որ ցիվիլ չեմ, ասա, որ դեբիլ եմ, ինչ ուզում ես, ասա։ Կարող ա դեդուկտիվ փաստարկումը լավ բան ա, բայց իմ ժամանակն ու ներվերն ափսոս են։

----------


## Lion

> Արի ուղղակի կարճ ասեմ, որ իրավիճակն ու խնդիրները շատ պրիմիտիվ ես պատկերացնում քան կան, ու էլ չծավալվեմ, դեղին մամուլ կարդացող հեքիաթասեր ջան


Դե, եթե մի երկրում հենց դեղին մամուլի ասածն է իրականություն դառնում, իսկ պաշտոնական լոլոներն էլ հենց հաջորդ օրը ջրվում են, ուրեմն իրոք արժե հենց այդ "դեղին" մամուլը կարդալ: 

Հրապարակը երեկ գրեց Օսպիյանի պահով, իշխանական ոչ դեղին կոչված խողովակներով հերքում եկավ, այսօր... Օսիպյանը գնաց - հիմի դե գնացեք ու մի կարդացեք "դեղին մամուլ"...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> դու քո գլխում ունես կոնկրետ ընդհանուր համոզմունք ու փնտրում ես մասնավոր փաստեր քո ընդհանուր համոզմունքն ամրապնդելու համար։


էս ոնցոր քո մտածողության իդեալական նկարագրությունը լիներ  :LOL: 





> Ֆբ պրոֆիլումդ էլ տեսել եմ պոստերդ։ Նիկոլի ասածների խիստ քննադատություն չեմ տեսել։ Տեսել եմ Ամուլսարի բացման դեմ քննադատություն, բայց էլի Նիկոլի պաշտպանության տարրերով ու ի դեպ, դա մենակ քո մոտ չեմ տեսել։
> 
> Էսքանով հանդերձ էլի եմ ասում, ես հրաժարվում եմ դեդուկտիվ մարդկանց հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնել։ Ասա, որ ցիվիլ չեմ, ասա, որ դեբիլ եմ, ինչ ուզում ես, ասա։ Կարող ա դեդուկտիվ փաստարկումը լավ բան ա, բայց իմ ժամանակն ու ներվերն ափսոս են։


Այսինքն՝ քո ընկալմամբ պիտի սև ու սպիտակ լինե՞ր։ Չի կարա՞ նենց լինի, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ Նիկոլի կառավարությունից գոհ լինեմ, բայց որոշակի հարցերում սխալ համարեմ։ Կներես բայց ասեմ իմանաս որ, վերաբերմունքի սև ու սպիտակ չլինելը (ի տարբերություն քեզ) հենց օբյեկտիվության ինդիկատոր ա։ ՈՒ քո պրոբլեմն ա, խեղաթյուրված ընկալումներ ունես քո ու ուրիշների բանավեճի ու վերլուծելու ոճի մասին։ Քո պրոբլեմն ա որ ներվեր ու ժամանակ չունես։ Չես ուզում մի պատասխանի, մի կերպ կդիմանամ։ Բայց եթե մտնում ես բանավեճի մեջ, բարի եղիր դիմացինին առանց պիտակումների մտնել։ 

Հ․ Գ․
Դեդուկտիվ փաստարկելը էն չի ինչ որ դու կարծում ես  :LOL:  Քո ասածը confirmation bias–ն ա‎։ Գիտնական ջան  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե, եթե մի երկրում հենց դեղին մամուլի ասածն է իրականություն դառնում, իսկ պաշտոնական լոլոներն էլ հենց հաջորդ օրը ջրվում են, ուրեմն իրոք արժե հենց այդ "դեղին" մամուլը կարդալ: 
> 
> Հրապարակը երեկ գրեց Օսպիյանի պահով, իշխանական ոչ դեղին կոչված խողովակներով հերքում եկավ, այսօր... Օսիպյանը գնաց - հիմի դե գնացեք ու մի կարդացեք "դեղին մամուլ"...


Էն որ Օսիպյանին ու Վանեցյանին պիտի հանեին էդ դեռ վաղուց էր ենթադրելի ԱԺ–ում հայտնի օրենքը բերելով։  Իսկ իշխանական խողովակները հերքում էին, որ Օսիպյանի հարց ա քննարկվել անվտանգության խորհրդին նիստում, ինչը պնդում էր դեղին մամուլը։ 
Բայց բնականաբար քանի դեռ չեն հանել, էդ մասին չեն հայտարարում (աշխատանքյին էթիկայից ելնելով, որը ոմանց համար ընկալելի չի)։ Իսկ դեղին մամուլը տեսնելով, որ հեսա պիտի հանեն, որոշակի մանիպուլացիա ա տարածում, թե բա անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստին չար Նիկոլը ասել ա պետք ա ոստիկանությունը ցրի Ամուլսարի ժողովրդին, իսկ պուպուշ Օսիպյանը չի համաձայնվել ժողովրդին ցրի ու հրաժարվել ա (ինչի Օսիպյանը մինչև հիմա ժողովուրդ ծեծելու հետ երբևէ պրոբլեմ ա՞ ունեցել)։ Իբր էդ էր էլի պատճառը Օսիպյանին հանելու։ Մինչդեռ ցանկացած խելքը գլխին մարդու համար պարզ ա, որ Օսիպյանին Նիկոլը նշանակել էր ոստիկանապետ ճարահատյալ, քանի որ ներկա օրենքներով հնարավորություն չկար դրսից մարդ բերելու, որը կկարողանար լուրջ ռեֆորմներ անել ոստիկանությունում։ ՈՒ օրենքը փոխում են հենց նրա համար, որ կարողանան նենց բարդ բերեն, որը նախկին ռեժիմի ոստիկանության կեղտի մեջ թաթախված չի ու ի վիճակի ա լուրջ ռեֆորմներ անի։ 

Բայց դե դուք ձեր դեղին մամուլը շարունակեք կարդալ։ ‎ :Wink:

----------

Life (18.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արամ (18.09.2019), Գաղթական (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (19.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կկարդանք, Արշակ ջան, դու էլ պալիտբյուրոյի ու ՏԱՍՍ-ի նման տափակ, ակնհայտը ժխտող պաշտոնական մամուլը կարդա, եղբայր  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կկարդանք, Արշակ ջան, դու էլ պալիտբյուրոյի ու ՏԱՍՍ-ի նման տափակ, ակնհայտը ժխտող պաշտոնական մամուլը կարդա, եղբայր


Ես լիքը ոչ «նիկոլական» ու ոչ պաշտոնական մամուլ էլ եմ կարդում։ Մենակ պաշտոնական մամուլը չի, որ դեղին չի։ Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ դուք տարբերությունը չես զգում դեղինի ու ոչ դեղինի միջև։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ոնցոր քո մտածողության իդեալական նկարագրությունը լիներ


Ուծյու՜




> Այսինքն՝ քո ընկալմամբ պիտի սև ու սպիտակ լինե՞ր։ Չի կարա՞ նենց լինի, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ Նիկոլի կառավարությունից գոհ լինեմ, բայց որոշակի հարցերում սխալ համարեմ։ Կներես բայց ասեմ իմանաս որ, վերաբերմունքի սև ու սպիտակ չլինելը (ի տարբերություն քեզ) հենց օբյեկտիվության ինդիկատոր ա։ ՈՒ քո պրոբլեմն ա, խեղաթյուրված ընկալումներ ունես քո ու ուրիշների բանավեճի ու վերլուծելու ոճի մասին։ Քո պրոբլեմն ա որ ներվեր ու ժամանակ չունես։ Չես ուզում մի պատասխանի, մի կերպ կդիմանամ։ Բայց եթե մտնում ես բանավեճի մեջ, բարի եղիր դիմացինին առանց պիտակումներ մտնել։ 
> Հ․ Գ․
> Դեդուկտիվ փաստարկելը էն չի ինչ որ դու կարծում ես  Քո ասածը confirmation bias–ն ա‎։ Գիտնական ջան


Չէ, իհարկե սև ու սպիտակ չի  :LOL:  դու քեզ սևուսպիտա՞կ ես համարում  :LOL:  Մի հատ մտի, ինքդ քո ստատուսներն էլ, գրառումներն էլ խորը շունչ քաշելուց հետո կարդա։ Էն, ինչից գոհ չես, պատճառներն ընկած ուրիշ տեղ ես փնտրում՝ մինչև վերջ հավատալով, որ կառավարությունը վատ մտադրություն չունի։ Թե չէ կառավարության արած լավ բաներին ես լավ եմ ասում, վատերին՝ վատ։ Բայց ընդհանուր բռնած ուղղությունը վատ ա (կոնկրետ ինձ համար, ոմանց համար դա լավ ա), դեռ հակառակն ապացուցող փաստ չեմ տեսել։ 
Է հա, ես ասում եմ՝ քո՞ պրոբլեմն ա։ Իհարկե իմ պրոբլեմն ա  :LOL:  Ո՛չ քեզնից լուծում եմ պահանջում, ո՛չ էլ ուրիշ բան։ Բանավեճի մեջ էլ ես չեմ մտել, դու ես մտել  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.֊իդ պահով էլ. ակնհայտ անգրագետ պնդումներ անելուց առաջ ու ինձ ծաղրական «գիտնական ջան» անվանելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի գոնե Գուգլի օգնությանը դիմել կամ գոնե վիքիպեդիա մտնել։ Այ սենց էս մտածում.
1. Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա ու լավ նպատակներ ունի
2. Նիկոլը ասեց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի լինելու
3. Հետևաբար, Նիկոլը լավ նպատակով ա դա ասում (կամ էլ ավելի հեռուն՝ սխալ ենք հասկացել)

Իսկ confirmation bias֊ը bias֊ի մասնավոր դեպք ա, որը ի հայտ ա գալիս թե՛ ինդուկտիվ, թե՛ դեդուկտիվ փաստարկման ժամանակ։

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## The_only_one

Բավական երկար ընդմիջումից հետո որոշեցի գրառում կատարել, որպեսզի ինքս ինձ համար պարզեմ մի բան՝ «արդյոք մենք փաստերով ենք առաջնորդվում, թե ոչ»։

Օրինակ՝ երբ վարչապետը 100 փաստ-ձեռքբերում է մատնանշում(այո, մի մասը ոչ էդքան էական), երբեք չեմ նկատել, որ ընդդիմախոսները կոնկրետ փաստարկված պնդումներ ներկայացնեն այս կամ այն հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Օրինակ՝ ասեն, որ «այ էս թիվը չի կարելի նման կերպ մեկնաբանել, որովհետև ... » Կամ « այ էս հարցում ամբողջովին ՍՍ կամ ԿԿ շնորքն է, ու նոր իշխանությունը դրա հետ կապ չունի»։ Միշտ ընդհանուր ձևակեպումներով ասում են, որ «գործ չի արվում», «գործ արեք», «հերիքա մենակ խոսաք» և այլն։ Հայտնի տրամաբանական հնարք է, բայց նաև՝ կողքից հեշտ տեսանելի։

Օրինակ՝ էս 3 փաստերից (կամ ընդհանրապես 100 փաստերից), ո՞ր մեկն է հերքելի։ 

Որպես ներդրումային գործի մասնագետ, կարող եմ ասել, որ 3-ն էլ կայունացող ու առողջացող երկրի լուրջ ազդակներ են (Մուդիսը երբեք պատահականորեն վարկանիշ չի բարձրացնում: Ավելին՝ հայտնի է իր պահպանողական հայացքներով)։ Տնտեսությունը արագորեն դուրս է գալիս ստվերից, դիվերսիֆիկացվում է ու ձևավորվում է անշարժ գույքի կայուն պահանջարկ։ Եթե հակափաստարկ կա, խնդրում եմ մատնանշեք։ Կանխավ շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 

1. 2019 թվականի 7 ամիսների տվյալներով՝ նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ՀՆԱ իրական աճի ցուցանիշը կազմել է 6.8 տոկոս։ Արդյունաբերությունն աճել է 8.4 տոկոսով, շինարարությունը՝ 4.5 տոկոսով, առեւտրի շրջանառությունը՝ 8.9 տոկոսով, *ծառայությունները՝ 15.2* տոկոսով, միջին ամսական աշխատավարձը՝ 5.9 տոկոսով:

2. 2019 թվականի հունվար-հունիսին 1000 խոշոր հարկ վճարողների կողմից պետական բյուջե են գեներացվել 511 մլրդ դրամի հարկային մուտքեր։ Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ 2018 թվականի առաջին կիսամյակում 1000 խոշոր հարկ վճարողների կողմից գեներացվել են 446 մլրդ դրամի մուտքեր։ Այսինքն, *1000 խոշոր հարկատուների կողմից վճարումների հավելաճը կազմել է շուրջ 14 տոկոս կամ 64 միլիարդ դրամ*: 1000 խոշոր հարկատուների ցանկի վերին հորիզոնականներում տեղ զբաղեցրած, հանրային որոշակի հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող ընկերությունների մեծ մասը 2019թ. առաջին կիսամյակում, նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ, զգալիորեն ավելացրել է պետական բյուջե վճարված հարկերի ընդհանուր մեծությունը: Մասնավորապես, «Ֆլեշ» ընկերությունը 2019-ի առաջին կիսամյակում, նախորդ տարվա առաջին կիսամյակի համեմատությամբ, վճարել է 2.8 մլրդ դրամով կամ 58 %-ով ավելի հարկ, «Յուքոմ» ընկերությունը վճարած հարկերի ծավալը գերազանցել է 1 մլրդ դրամով կամ 26 %-ով, «Նատալի Ֆարմ» ընկերությունը` 0.7 մլրդ դրամով կամ 37 %-ով, «Սպայկա» ընկերությունը` 1.4 մլրդ դրամով կամ 117 %-ով, «Սաս-Գրուպ» ընկերությունը` 0.9 մլրդ դրամով կամ 82 %-ով, «Մաքս Պետրոլ» ընկերությունը` 2.2 մլրդ դրամով կամ 122 %-ով, «Զանգեզուրի պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատը»` 4.9 մլրդ դրամով կամ 20 %-ով, «Գազպրոմ Արմենիա» ընկերությունը` 2.1 մլրդ դրամով կամ 10 %-ով, «Հայաստանի էլեկտրական ցանցեր» ընկերությունը` 1.3 մլրդ դրամով կամ 20%-ով:

3. 2019 թվականի հունվարից հուլիս ամիսների ընթացքում տրամադրված հիպոթեկային վարկերը կազմել են 84.5 մլրդ դրամ՝ գերազանցելով նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակաշրջանում տրամադրված *հիպոթեկային վարկերի ծավալը 90.5%-ով*:

----------

Freeman (19.09.2019), Life (18.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (18.09.2019), Արամ (18.09.2019), Արշակ (19.09.2019), Գաղթական (18.09.2019), Ուլուանա (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (18.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բավական երկար ընդմիջումից հետո որոշեցի գրառում կատարել, որպեսզի ինքս ինձ համար պարզեմ մի բան՝ «արդյոք մենք փաստերով ենք առաջնորդվում, թե ոչ»։
> 
> Օրինակ՝ երբ վարչապետը 100 փաստ-ձեռքբերում է մատնանշում(այո, մի մասը ոչ էդքան էական), երբեք չեմ նկատել, որ ընդդիմախոսները կոնկրետ փաստարկված պնդումներ ներկայացնեն այս կամ այն հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Օրինակ, ասեն որ այ էս թիվը չի կարելի նման կերպ մեկնաբանել, որովհետև ... Կամ այ էս հարցում ամբողջովին ՍՍ կամ ԿԿ շնորքն է ու նոր իշխանությունը դրա հետ կապ չունի։ Միշտ ընդհանուր ձևակեպումներով ասում են որ «գործ չի արվում», «գործ արեք», «հերիքա մենակ խոսաք» և այլն։ Հայտնի տրամաբանական հնարք է, բայց նաև՝ կողքից հեշտ տեսանելի։
> 
> Օրինակ՝ էս 3 փաստերից (կամ ընդհանրապես 100 փաստերից), ո՞ր մեկն է հերքելի։ 
> 
> Որպես ներդրումային գործի մասնագետ, կարող եմ ասել, որ 3-ն էլ կայունացող ու առողջացող երկրի լուրջ ազդակներ են (Մուդիսը երբեք պատահականորեն վարկանիշ չի բարձրացնում: Ավելին՝ հայտնի է իր պահպանողական հայացքներով)։ Տնտեսությունը արագորեն դուրս է գալիս ստվերից, դիվերսիֆիկացվում է ու ձևավորվում է անշարժ գույքի կայուն պահանջարկ։ Եթե հակափաստարկ կա, խնդրում եմ մատնանշեք։ Կանխավ շնորհակալություն 
> 
> 1. 2019 թվականի 7 ամիսների տվյալներով՝ նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ՀՆԱ իրական աճի ցուցանիշը կազմել է 6.8 տոկոս։ Արդյունաբերությունն աճել է 8.4 տոկոսով, շինարարությունը՝ 4.5 տոկոսով, առեւտրի շրջանառությունը՝ 8.9 տոկոսով, *ծառայությունները՝ 15.2* տոկոսով, միջին ամսական աշխատավարձը՝ 5.9 տոկոսով:
> ...


Կառավարության ներկայացրած ցանկացած պրոպագանդիստական թվերի մասին կարելի ա ասել հետևյալը. երբ մի որևէ ցուցանիշ փոխվում ա ժամանակի ընթացքում, դրա պատճառների մասին պետք ա համապարփակ խոսել։ Այսինքն, դու չես կարա վերցնես, ասես՝ անցյալ տարվա համեմատ էսինչ ցուցանիշն ավելի լավ ա, որովհետև դու չգիտես, թե ինչ գործոններ են ազդել էդ ցուցանիշի վրա հեղափոխությունից բացի։ Հեչ որ չէ եթե ուզում ես պարզել՝ նոր կառավարության միջամտության հետ կապ ունի փոփոխությունը, թե չէ, պիտի համեմատես փոփոխությունը նաև նախորդ տարվա տվյալներով։ Այսինքն, ցուցանիշը 2018֊ի համեմատ ավելի շա՞տ ա փոխվել, քան 2018֊ը՝ 2017֊ի։ Եթե այո, պիտի հետ գնաս նաև ուրիշ ընտրությունների հաջորդող տարիներ ու համեմատես։ Օրինակ, 2018֊ի համեմատ ավելի շա՞տ ա փոխվել, քան 2009֊ը՝ 2008֊ի։ Թե չէ դու չես կարող հաստատ ասել, թե սա նոր կառավարության շնորհքն ա։ 

Սա ընդհանուր թվերի մասին։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես առողջապահության նախարարը ֆբ֊ում գրել էր, թե չարորակ ուռուցքների վիրահատությունների թիվը ավելացել ա։ Վարչապետն էդ փաստը ավելի կոռեկտ ձևով էր ներկայացրել. չարորակ ուռուցքներն անվճար են վիրահատվում (սա իհարկե դրական ցուցանիշ ա, բայց պետք ա նաև գնալ հիվանդանոցներ ու հաստատ իմանալ՝ տե՞նց ա, թե՞ դեռ նախորդ իշխանությունների կարգերով են շարժվում, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում ահազանգեր էղել են)։ Բայց երբ խոսում ես ավելացած վիրահատությունների մասին, պիտի անպայման խոսես չարորակ ուռուցքների նոր դեպքերի աճի կոնտեքստում (որովհետև նոր դեպքերը աճում են)։

----------

Lion (18.09.2019)

----------


## Արամ

> Թե չէ դու չես կարող հաստատ ասել, թե սա նոր կառավարության շնորհքն ա։


Բյուր *Սպայկան 100% ավել հարկ* ա մուծել, ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում։ Էս գրածդ իմ համար լրիվ դեմագոգիայա։ Վերևում Արշակին ես քննադատում, որ ինքը իրա մտքում ունի որ ընդհանուր գոհ ա կառավարություննից, դրա համար ինչ լինում ա էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ փորձում ա արդարացնի, բայց դու ինքդ վերևում գրել ես որ ընդհանուր դժգոհ ես ու էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ ինչ կա չկա աջ ու ձախ քննադատում ես։ Ասենք եթե Սպայկաի նման ընկերությունը, սկսել ա 2x ավել հարկ վճարել, էլ ինչումն ա քննարկման առարկան, նոր կառավարություն շնորքը չի՞։ Թե կարծում ես Սպայկան 2x շատացրել ա իրա տրանսպորտների քանակը, թե 2x շատացրել ա արտահանում/ներկրումները, թե 2x աշխատողների քանակը։ Էս ցանկը կարելի ա լավ երկարացնել ու կիսա-տրամաբանական քննադատություններ անել, ծիպա ինչ գիտեք էս նոր կառավարությունն ա թե չէ։ Էս նույն դատողությունը որ news.am-ում տենայի, ասեի հա, բայց ախր շատ իրականությունից կտրված դատողություն ա է։

----------

Life (18.09.2019), Sagittarius (18.09.2019), The_only_one (19.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019), Արշակ (19.09.2019), Տրիբուն (18.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր *Սպայկան 100% ավել հարկ* ա մուծել, ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում։ Էս գրածդ իմ համար լրիվ դեմագոգիայա։ Վերևում Արշակին ես քննադատում, որ ինքը իրա մտքում ունի որ ընդհանուր գոհ ա կառավարություննից, դրա համար ինչ լինում ա էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ փորձում ա արդարացնի, բայց դու ինքդ վերևում գրել ես որ ընդհանուր դժգոհ ես ու էդ կոնտեքստի մեջ ինչ կա չկա աջ ու ձախ քննադատում ես։ Ասենք եթե Սպայկաի նման ընկերությունը, սկսել ա 2x ավել հարկ վճարել, էլ ինչումն ա քննարկման առարկան, նոր կառավարություն շնորքը չի՞։ Թե կարծում ես Սպայկան 2x շատացրել ա իրա տրանսպորտների քանակը, թե 2x շատացրել ա արտահանում/ներկրումները, թե 2x աշխատողների քանակը։ Էս ցանկը կարելի ա լավ երկարացնել ու կիսա-տրամաբանական քննադատություններ անել, ծիպա ինչ գիտեք էս նոր կառավարությունն ա թե չէ։ Էս նույն դատողությունը որ news.am-ում տենայի, ասեի հա, բայց ախր շատ իրականությունից կտրված դատողություն ա է։


Արամ, ես բացարձակ չեմ ասում, թե նոր կառավարության շնորհքը չի։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ տենց էլ կա։ Բայց ստեղ մեթոդաբանության ու եզրահանգումների խնդիր ա։ Էս թվերը սենց պլպլան ներկայացնելուց առաջ պետք ա բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները քննարկել։ Տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որ իրոք Սպայկան չգիտես ինչ պատճառներով երկու անգամ ավել եկամուտ ունի անցյալ տարվա համեմատ։ Բայց ավելի վստահ լինելու համար դժվար չի վերցնել երկու տարի առաջվա թվերը ու համեմատել։ 

Նայի, երբ խոսում են մի դեղի տված օգուտների մասին, չեն վերցնում հիվանդի սիմպտոմները առաջ ու հետո, ու եթե լավացած ա լինում դեղը ստանալուց հետո, ասում՝ վսյո, դեղը օգուտ տվեց։ Այլ անում են կրկնակի կույր, ռանդոմիզացված պլացեբո կանտրոլով հետազոտություն։ Դա ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Դա նշանակում ա, որ հիվանդները պատահականորեն (ռանդոմիզացված) բաժանվում են երկու խմբի. մեկը ստանում ա դեղը, մեկը ստանում ա շաքարահաբ (պլացեբո)։ Դա նշանակում ա, որ հիվանդն ու դեղ տվողը չգիտեն, թե ինչ ա ստանում (կրկնակի կույր)։ Հետն էլ երկու խմբերի տարիքը, սեռը ու այլ պարամետրեր հավասարակշռվում են։ Ու եթե հետո պլացեբո խմբի համեմատ դեղ ստացող խմբի սիմպտոմները լավացած են լինում, նոր կարաս ասես, որ դեղը օգուտ տալիս ա։ 

Հիմա երբ խոսում ենք երկրում տնտեսական ու այլ փոփոխություններից, իհարկե չենք կարա մտցնենք լաբ ու սենց մանրամասն կանտրոլ անենք ամեն ինչ, բայց մի բան կարանք անենք. կարանք հնարավորության սահմաններում բոլոր պատճառները հաշվի առնենք, տվյալները վերլուծենք, հետո եզրակացություն անենք, ինչի արդյունքում եզրակացություններն ավելի ուժեղ կլինեն ու ավելի պակաս քննադատելի։ Իսկ սենց ուղղակի թվեր շփացնելը էժան պրոպագանդիստական քայլ ա՝ անկախ նրանից, թե իրականում դա կառավարության շնորհքն ա, թե չէ։

Ու ի դեպ, երբ խոսում եք իմ մտածելու ձևի մասին, ես սենց եմ խոսում/գրում ցանկացած թվի մասին, նույնիսկ եթե դա ստացվել ա իմ էքսպերիմենտում ու նույնիսկ եթե էդ թիվը ինձ մի այլ կարգի ձեռնտու ա ու համապատասխանում ա իմ սպասումներին։ Մի քիչ գիտական մոտեցում մեր կառավարությանն էլ չէր խանգարի։

----------

Ruby Rue (19.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արամ, ես բացարձակ չեմ ասում, թե նոր կառավարության շնորհքը չի։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ տենց էլ կա։ Բայց ստեղ մեթոդաբանության ու եզրահանգումների խնդիր ա։...


Ինձ հիացնում ա, քո վստահությունը էնպիսի թեմանրից խոսելուց, որտեղ դու շատ մակերեսային պատկերացում ունես  :Jpit:  
հատկապես երբ փորձում ես դեղերովդ տնտեսագիտական մեթոբանություն սովորեցնել, kind of cute  :Love:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ հիացնում ա, քո վստահությունը էնպիսի թեմանրից խոսելուց, որտեղ դու շատ մակերեսային պատկերացում ունես  
> հատկապես երբ փորձում ես դեղերովդ տնտեսագիտական մեթոբանություն սովորեցնել, kind of cute


Գիտական մեթոդաբանությունը բոլոր ոլորտներում ա նույնը  :Wink:  Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ տնտեսագիտությունդ չես կարա լաբ մտցնես, էքսպերիմենտ անես, պիտի մնաս observational մակարդակի վրա, հետևաբար լիքը բաներ չես կարա կանտրոլ անես։ Ու իզուր չի, որ ես չեմ խորանում բոլոր պարամետրերի մեջ, որտև տնտեսագետներն ինձնից լավ գիտեն, թե ուրիշ ինչ պարամետրեր պետք ա հաշվի առնել։ Բայց վերցնելով ժամանակային երկու կետ ու համեմատություն անել դրանց միջև՝ առանց համեմատելու այլ երկու կետեր հակասում ա ցանկացած մեթոդաբանության։
Ի դեպ, նույն կերպ էլ առողջապահության թվերի մեթոդաբանությունն են քաքմեջ արել։ Եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ տնտեսականն իդեալական ա, իդեալական պատճառ֊հետևանքային կապեր են ստեղծում, ապա առողջապահության մեջ լիքը քաքմեջ արած թվեր կան խիստ թերի մեթոդաբանությամբ։

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Է հա, ես ասում եմ՝ քո՞ պրոբլեմն ա։ Իհարկե իմ պրոբլեմն ա  Ո՛չ քեզնից լուծում եմ պահանջում, ո՛չ էլ ուրիշ բան։ Բանավեճի մեջ էլ ես չեմ մտել, դու ես մտել


Երբ ես քո գրածի վրով բան եմ գրել, շատ ցիվիլ ձևով տեսակետ եմ արտահայտել առանց քո մասին պիտակումների։ Երբ դու ինձ պատասխանել ես, դա արել ես պիտակումներով։ Ասածս էն էր, որ հաչ պարտադիր չի որ ինձ պատասխանես, բայց որ պատասխանում ես, բարի եղիր էդ առանց պիտակումների անես‎։ Նախորդ գրառումիցս էսքանը պարզ չէ՞ր։




> Հ.Գ.֊իդ պահով էլ. ակնհայտ անգրագետ պնդումներ անելուց առաջ ու ինձ ծաղրական «գիտնական ջան» անվանելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի գոնե Գուգլի օգնությանը դիմել կամ գոնե վիքիպեդիա մտնել։ Այ սենց էս մտածում.
> 1. Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա ու լավ նպատակներ ունի
> 2. Նիկոլը ասեց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի լինելու
> 3. Հետևաբար, Նիկոլը լավ նպատակով ա դա ասում (կամ էլ ավելի հեռուն՝ սխալ ենք հասկացել)
> 
> Իսկ confirmation bias֊ը bias֊ի մասնավոր դեպք ա, որը ի հայտ ա գալիս թե՛ ինդուկտիվ, թե՛ դեդուկտիվ փաստարկման ժամանակ։


ՈՒրախ եմ որ գոնե հիմա գուգլ արեցիր ու հոդված գտար deductive reasoning–ի մասին ու փորձում ես ասածներդ սվաղել, բայց մեկ ա․ անգրագետ պնդումներ դու ես անում, գիտնական ջան  :LOL: 
bias–ները իհարկե տարբեր են լինում ու confirmation bias–ը դրանցից մեկն ա ընդամենը։ Բայց էն ինչ նկարագրեցիր որպես բացասական երևույթ ընդամենը confirmation bias-ի օրինակ էր։ իսկ deductive reasoning–ը bias չի։ deductive reasoning–ը տրամաբանության (logic) ձևերից, կարևոր գործիքներից մեկն ա, որի վրա ժամանակակից գիտությունը հիմնվում ա։ deductive reasoning–ի մեջ ոչ միայն վատ բան չկա, այլև առանց դրա գիտություն չէր լինի։ 
Այսինքն՝ ինձ մեղադրելով «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկող» լինելու մեջ, ըստ էության ինձ մեղադրում ես բանավիճելիս տրամաբանություն օգտագործելու մեջ ու հրաժարվում ես տրամաբանող մարդու հետ բանավիճել  :LOL:  Ինչ խոսք, տեսնելով քո բանավիճելու ոճը, երևի թե ճիշտ ես անում  :Smile: 




> Այ սենց էս մտածում.
> 1. Նիկոլը լավ մարդ ա ու լավ նպատակներ ունի
> 2. Նիկոլը ասեց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի լինելու
> 3. Հետևաբար, Նիկոլը լավ նպատակով ա դա ասում (կամ էլ ավելի հեռուն՝ սխալ ենք հասկացել)
> 
> Իսկ confirmation bias֊ը bias֊ի մասնավոր դեպք ա, որը ի հայտ ա գալիս թե՛ ինդուկտիվ, թե՛ դեդուկտիվ փաստարկման ժամանակ։


էս նկարագրածդ լրիվ բորշ էր, որ իմ մտածողության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի․
* առաջին երկու կետի ճիշտ լինելուց երրորդը չի հետևում, 
* մարդիկ սև ու սպիտակ, հազար ու մի լավ ու վատ շերտեր ունեն, տարբեր հատկանիշների դրսևորման տարբեր աստիճաններ ունեն ու էդ ամենը ժամանակի հետ փոփոխվում ա։ Հետևաբար, ես չեմ կարա մտածեմ, որ Նիկոլը գլոբալով, որպես բացարձակ ու անփոփոխ արժեք «լավ մարդ ա ու լավ նպատակներ ունի»։ 
* Նիկոլը չի ասել թե սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի անելու երբևէ։ Ասել ա, որ ճիշտ չի գտնում սահմանադրական փոփոխություն էս պահին անելը։ Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ 
* Եվ այլն։ 

Մի խոսքով, լավ եղի, կփորձեմ ժամանակս անիմաստ չվատնել դեդուկտիվ փաստարկներ չսիրողների հետ։

----------


## Արշակ

> Հ.Գ.֊իդ պահով էլ. ակնհայտ անգրագետ պնդումներ անելուց առաջ ու ինձ ծաղրական «գիտնական ջան» անվանելուց առաջ խորհուրդ կտայի գոնե Գուգլի օգնությանը դիմել կամ գոնե վիքիպեդիա մտնել։


Իմիջիայլոց, անկեղծանամ․ որ «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկումը» իմ իմացած իմաստին չհամապատասխանող կիրառեցիր, մինչև քեզ պատասխանելը համենայն դեպս մտել էի գուգլ անելու, մտածելով, որ կարող ա՞ ձեր կռուգներում ինչ–որ նոր թիթիզ իմաստով էդ արտահայտությունը սկսել ա օգտագործվել, որ ես էլ բեխաբար եմ։   :LOL:  Բայց փնտրեցի ու տենց էլ չգտա որևէ ուրիշ իմաստ, քան ինձ հայտնի դեդուկցիան  :Jpit:  Պարզվեց, որ մենակ դու ես որ հեռվից լսել ես, բայց սաղ խառնել ես իրար։  :LOL:  ՈՒ նույնիսկ գուգլ անելդ առանձնապես չօգնեց քեզ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երբ ես քո գրածի վրով բան եմ գրել, շատ ցիվիլ ձևով տեսակետ եմ արտահայտել առանց քո մասին պիտակումների։ Երբ դու ինձ պատասխանել ես, դա արել ես պիտակումներով։ Ասածս էն էր, որ հաչ պարտադիր չի որ ինձ պատասխանես, բայց որ պատասխանում ես, բարի եղիր էդ առանց պիտակումների անես‎։ Նախորդ գրառումիցս էսքանը պարզ չէ՞ր։


Բազմիցս մի քանի տեղ ասել եմ, որ քո հետ կոնստրուկտիվ կամ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ, պիտակումներով կամ առանց քննարկումների մեջ մտնելու հավես չունեմ։ Բայց դե որ դու մտնում ես, ի՞նչ կարամ նաեմ։




> ՈՒրախ եմ որ գոնե հիմա գուգլ արեցիր ու հոդված գտար deductive reasoning–ի մասին ու փորձում ես ասածներդ սվաղել, բայց մեկ ա․ անգրագետ պնդումներ դու ես անում, գիտնական ջան 
> bias–ները իհարկե տարբեր են լինում ու confirmation bias–ը դրանցից մեկն ա ընդամենը։ Բայց էն ինչ նկարագրեցիր որպես բացասական երևույթ ընդամենը confirmation bias-ի օրինակ էր։ իսկ deductive reasoning–ը bias չի։ Դեդուկտիվ deductive reasoning–ը տրամաբանության (logic) ձևերից, կարևոր գործիքներից մեկն ա, որի վրա ժամանակակից գիտությունը հիմնվում ա։ deductive reasoning–ի մեջ ոչ միայն վատ բան չկա, այլև առանց դրա գիտություն չէր լինի։ 
> Այսինքն՝ ինձ մեղադրելով «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկող» լինելու մեջ, ըստ էության ինձ մեղադրում ես բանավիճելիս տրամաբանություն օգտագործելու մեջ ու հրաժարվում ես տրամաբանող մարդու հետ բանավիճել  Ինչ խոսք, տեսնելով քո բանավիճելու ոճը, երևի թե ճիշտ ես անում


Հահահահահահա, գուգլեցի, չեմիչէ։ Քո համար գուգլեցի։ Էկել, ինձ փաստարկումների դասեր ա տալիս  :LOL:  Դեդուկտիվ ու ինդուկտիվ փաստարկումները տրամաբանական փաստարկումների ձևեր են, գիտության մեջ երկուսն էլ կիրառվում են ու երկուսն էլ պիտի լինեն. տեսությունից դեպի հիպոթեզ, հիպոթեզից դեպի տվյալներ, տվյալներից դեպի նոր տեսություն։ Եթե մենակ դեդուկտիվ կիրառվեր, կընկնեիր շրջանաձև փաստարկումների մեջ ու դուրս չէիր գա, այսինքն՝ տեսությունից դեպի հիպոթեզ, հիպոթեզից դեպի տվյալներ ու կմնաս տվյալների ձորում լռված՝ դրանք հարմարացնելով հիպոթեզին, որովհետև ինդուկտիվ տրամաբանության բացակայությունը թույլ չի տալիս դուրս գալ ու նոր տեսություն մշակել։ Դեդուկտիվի վրա նստած գիտությունը ահավոր կործանարար մի բան ա, շատ էլ որ տրամաբանություն ա։ 
Ամեն դեպքում, ես դեդուկտիվ տրամաբանությունը բացարձակ որպես վիրավորանք չեմ օգտագործել, այլ ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ չեմ ուզում դեդուկտիվի վրա նստածների հետ գործ ունենալ, որտև ինձ ահավոր դժվար ա, երբ «նոր տեսության» անցնելու փոխարեն տվյալները դիտարկվում են որպես «հին տեսության» օգտին տվյալներ։ 




> էս նկարագրածդ լրիվ բորշ էր, որ իմ մտածողության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի․
> * առաջին երկու կետի ճիշտ լինելուց երրորդը չի հետևում, 
> * մարդիկ սև ու սպիտակ, հազար ու մի լավ ու վատ շերտեր ունեն, տարբեր հատկանիշների դրսևորման տարբեր աստիճաններ ունեն ու էդ ամենը ժամանակի հետ փոփոխվում ա։ Հետևաբար, ես չեմ կարա մտածեմ, որ Նիկոլը գլոբալով, որպես բացարձակ ու անփոփոխ արժեք «լավ մարդ ա ու լավ նպատակներ ունի»։ 
> * Նիկոլը չի ասել թե սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի անելու երբևէ։ Ասել ա, որ ճիշտ չի գտնում սահմանադրական փոփոխություն էս պահին անելը։ Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ 
> * Եվ այլն։ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, լավ եղի, կփորձեմ ժամանակս անիմաստ չվատնել դեդուկտիվ փաստարկներ չսիրողների հետ։


Խոխմն էն ա, որ սև ու սպիտակից դու ես խոսում։ Ես սև ու սպիտակ չեմ ասում, այլ ասում եմ, որ դու ունես կոնկրետ տեսություն, ու ցանկացած տվյալ, որտեղ պետք ա օգտագործվի ինդուկտիվ մեթոդ նոր տեսության հանգելու համար, դու անտեսում ես/այլ կերպ մեկնաբանում։
Է հա, Նիկոլը ընտրություններից առաջ շտապ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին էր խոսում, իսկ երբ իր իշխանությունն ամրապնդվեց, հարցն էլ հրատապ չէր։ Ու խոսքս հիշի. ինքը երբևէ սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի էլ անելու։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ եմ ասում։ Մեկ ա կգտնես արդարացումը ու որպես փաստաբան հանդես կգաս նորից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջիայլոց, անկեղծանամ․ որ «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկումը» իմ իմացած իմաստին չհամապատասխանող կիրառեցիր, մինչև քեզ պատասխանելը համենայն դեպս մտել էի գուգլ անելու, մտածելով, որ կարող ա՞ ձեր կռուգներում ինչ–որ նոր թիթիզ իմաստով էդ արտահայտությունը սկսել ա օգտագործվել, որ ես էլ բեխաբար եմ։   Բայց փնտրեցի ու տենց էլ չգտա որևէ ուրիշ իմաստ, քան ինձ հայտնի դեդուկցիան  Պարզվեց, որ մենակ դու ես որ հեռվից լսել ես, բայց սաղ խառնել ես իրար։  ՈՒ նույնիսկ գուգլ անելդ առանձնապես չօգնեց քեզ։


Հեռվից լսել  :LOL:  Արշակ, լավ էլի։ Դու ես աչքիս սխալ հասկացել։ 

Ու հատուկ քո համար, որ ավելի լավ հասկանաս, պարզացնում եմ օրինակս.
1. Նիկոլի սաղ ասածները լավ նպատակներով են ասվում
2. Նիկոլը ասեց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն *չի լինելու*
3. Հետևաբար, վերևի ասածը լավ նպատակով ա


1. Նիկոլի սաղ ասածները լավ նպատակներով են ասվում
2. Նիկոլը ասեց սահմանադրական փոփոխություն *լինելու ա*
3. Հետևաբար, վերևի ասածը լավ նպատակով ա

Եթե զուգահեռ ինդուկտիվ փաստարկում կիրառվեր, երկրորդ կետը կթարմացներ առաջինի ինֆոն ինդուկտիվ ձևով առաջին կամ երկրորդ օրինակում։ Բայց պրոցեսը հասնում ա երրորդ կետ ու լռվում, որովհետև առաջինը երբեք չի թարմացվում երկրորդի հիման վրա։

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շարունակելով մեթոդաբանության հարցը... Խիստ մակերեսային պատկերացում ունենալով ու կասկածի տակ չառնելով, թե ոնց ա ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը հաշվարկվում՝հարգելի տնտեսագետներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցիս.
1. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2018 թվին 2017֊ի համեմատ
2. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2017 թվին 2016֊ի համեմատ

----------


## Արշակ

> Բազմիցս մի քանի տեղ ասել եմ, որ քո հետ կոնստրուկտիվ կամ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ, պիտակումներով կամ առանց քննարկումների մեջ մտնելու հավես չունեմ։ Բայց դե որ դու մտնում ես, ի՞նչ կարամ նաեմ։
> 
> Հահահահահահա, գուգլեցի, չեմիչէ։ Քո համար գուգլեցի։ Էկել, ինձ փաստարկումների դասեր ա տալիս  Դեդուկտիվ ու ինդուկտիվ փաստարկումները տրամաբանական փաստարկումների ձևեր են, գիտության մեջ երկուսն էլ կիրառվում են ու երկուսն էլ պիտի լինեն. տեսությունից դեպի հիպոթեզ, հիպոթեզից դեպի տվյալներ, տվյալներից դեպի նոր տեսություն։ Եթե մենակ դեդուկտիվ կիրառվեր, կընկնեիր շրջանաձև փաստարկումների մեջ ու դուրս չէիր գա, այսինքն՝ տեսությունից դեպի հիպոթեզ, հիպոթեզից դեպի տվյալներ ու կմնաս տվյալների ձորում լռված՝ դրանք հարմարացնելով հիպոթեզին, որովհետև ինդուկտիվ տրամաբանության բացակայությունը թույլ չի տալիս դուրս գալ ու նոր տեսություն մշակել։ Դեդուկտիվի վրա նստած գիտությունը ահավոր կործանարար մի բան ա, շատ էլ որ տրամաբանություն ա։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում, ես դեդուկտիվ տրամաբանությունը բացարձակ որպես վիրավորանք չեմ օգտագործել, այլ ընդամենը ասել եմ, որ չեմ ուզում դեդուկտիվի վրա նստածների հետ գործ ունենալ, որտև ինձ ահավոր դժվար ա, երբ «նոր տեսության» անցնելու փոխարեն տվյալները դիտարկվում են որպես «հին տեսության» օգտին տվյալներ։ 
> 
> 
> Խոխմն էն ա, որ սև ու սպիտակից դու ես խոսում։ Ես սև ու սպիտակ չեմ ասում, այլ ասում եմ, որ դու ունես կոնկրետ տեսություն, ու ցանկացած տվյալ, որտեղ պետք ա օգտագործվի ինդուկտիվ մեթոդ նոր տեսության հանգելու համար, դու անտեսում ես/այլ կերպ մեկնաբանում։
> Է հա, Նիկոլը ընտրություններից առաջ շտապ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին էր խոսում, իսկ երբ իր իշխանությունն ամրապնդվեց, հարցն էլ հրատապ չէր։ Ու խոսքս հիշի. ինքը երբևէ սահմանադրական փոփոխություն չի էլ անելու։ Բայց դե ի՞նչ եմ ասում։ Մեկ ա կգտնես արդարացումը ու որպես փաստաբան հանդես կգաս նորից։


Ես քո հետ անձնական բանավեճի մեջ երբեք չեմ մտնում, բայց երբ գալիս սխալ բաներ ես գրում ֆորումում, գրածդ մեջբերելով ցույց եմ տալիս դրանց սխալ լինելը։ Ի դեպ, ասեմ իմանաս, քեզ չեմ ցույց տալիս, այլ ֆորումի մյուս մասնակիցներին, որ սխալ կամ կողմնակալ մտքերդ չտարածես: Թ չէ քեզ որևէ բանում համոզելու հետ մեծ հույսեր չեմ կապում։ ՈՒ նորից եմ կրկնում․ քո գործն ա ինձ կպատասխանես, թե՝ չէ, բայց եթե պատասխանում ես, բարի եղիր առանց պիտակումների արտահայտվել։ Ես քո գրածներին անդրադառնալուց պահում եմ ֆորումում ցիվիլ բանավեճի էթիկան։ 
Ու նորից ասեմ․ մի պնդում անել «Նիկոլը վատն ա» ու հետո ամեն ինչ ընկալել նենց որ էդ քո «տեսությունը հաստատվի», քո տիպիկ ոճն ա, ինձ մի վերագրի։  :Wink: 
Ես Նիկոլի վրով երբևէ քո պես բացարձակ պնդումներ չեմ արել, որ հետո էլ փաստեր հարմարացնեմ դրանց։
Իսկ սև ու սպիտակ իրավիճակների քո ընկալումներն են, որոնք փորձում ես նաև ինձ վերագրել: Թեկուզ և էդ բառերը չես օգտագործում էս պահին։ Ասածս էն ա․ մի արա տենց. ինձ մի վերագրի բաներ որ ես չեմ ասել, ինձ մի վերագրի քո սեփական ընկալման ձևերը, որոնք ինձ խորթ են  :Smile: 
Ինչևէ, լավ եղի, անիմաստ ցիկլի մեջ ընկնելու ցանկություն չունեմ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շարունակելով մեթոդաբանության հարցը... Խիստ մակերեսային պատկերացում ունենալով ու կասկածի տակ չառնելով, թե ոնց ա ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը հաշվարկվում՝հարգելի տնտեսագետներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցիս.
> 1. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2018 թվին 2017֊ի համեմատ
> 2. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2017 թվին 2016֊ի համեմատ


ՀՆԱ իրական աճի տեմպը նախորդ տարվա նկատմամբ (%)
2013 - 3.3
2014 - 3.6
2015 - 3.2
2016 - 0.2
2017 - 7.5
2018 - 5.2


*2018-ի տվյալներ*

Տարվա առաջին երկու եռամսյակներում ՀՆԱ-ի աճը ավելի բարձր տեմպեր է գրանցել, քան հաջորդող երկու եռամսյակներում։ Այսպես, առաջին եռամսյակում ՀՆԱ-ի իրական աճը կազմել է 9.9 %, երկրորդում՝ 7.4 %, երրորդում՝ 2.5 % և չորրորդում այն փոքր-ինչ արագացել է՝ 3.4 %: Արդյունքում, տարեկան տվյալներով` աճը կազմել է 5.2 %:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, չգիտեմ ինչ թաքնված ու երևակայական պրոբլեմների մասին ես խոսում։ Էս էլ նույն կերպ կարող եմ էդ քո եզրակացությունն անվանել պրոբլեմատիկ, իսկ քո կարդացած մամուլն անվանել դեղին կամ սև։ Բայց երևի չես ուզում ընդունել, որ մինչև չկարդաս ու չհասկանաս եզրակացություններ անելն ուղղակի անհիմն է։ Էն, որ հիմնավոր և վստահելի տեղեկատվության աղբյուրի պակաս իրոք որ կա, չեմ հերքում։ Ու էդ մենակ ՀՀ-ում չի, այլ ամբողջ աշխարհում է այդպես։ Ուզած, թե չուզած տարբեր կողմերի գրածները կարդում ես, ասածները լսում ես, որ մի բան հասկանաս։ Սա ապացուցված գիտական մոտեցում է՝ այլ տարբերակ չկա խառնախշտիկ տեղեկությունների դաշտում արժեքավոր կամ իմաստալից տեղեկություն քաղելու։
> 
> Միգուցե էլի լավ չես հասկացել իմ գրառման իմաստը, որը ոչ թե վերլուծություն էր, այլ իմ կողմից տրված` սուբյեկտիվ գնահատական, անորակ ցեխշպրտոցու վերաբերյալ՝ մեջբերածդ հատվածի վերջին նախադասությունը նորից կարդա։


Էս գրառումդ չէի տեսել։ 
Varzor ջան, նույնիսկ ենթադրաբար քոչարյանական ծագման որոշ լրատվամիջոցներ կան, որ լրագրողական պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ են պահպանում ու ես դրանք կարդում եմ։ Ես համաձայն եմ, որ օբյեկտիվ մեդիայի պակաս կա, բայց էդ խնդրի լուծումը ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ, հոդվածների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը միտումնավոր մանիպուլացիաներ ու ստեր տարածող մեդիա կարդալը չի։ Տենց մեդիա կարդալը ոչ միայն քեզ չի օգնի բալանսավորված ճշմարտություն իմանալ, այլ միայն ու միայն մոլորեցնելու ա։ Հատկապես, որ էդպիսի մեդիան ճնշող մեծամասնություն ա կազմում երկրում ու դրա տարածած մանիպուլացիաները ու ստերը հերքելու բավարար ռեսուրս հակառակ կողմը ուղղակի չունի։ Եթե նույնիսկ փորձես էդ ստերը հալած յուղի տեղ չընդունել, մեկ ա ենթագիտակցական նստվածք տալու ա։ Մինչդեռ էդպիսի մեդիան մերժելով դու հնարավորություն ես տալիս քիչ թե շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ լրատվամիջոցներին զարգանալ ու ֆեյք մեդիային փոխարինել։ 
Հա քիչ են, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կան աղբյուրներ, որոնք Նիկոլի թիմից չեն, հաճախ քննադատում են, բայց միտումնավոր ստեր չեն տարածում։ Ոչ ոք բացարձակ օբյեկտիվ չի, բայց տարբերություն կա սուբյեկտիվ դիրքորոշում ունենալու ու պատվերով միտումնավոր կեղծիք տարածելու միջև։
Ես մի սկզբունք ունեմ․ եթե որևէ մեդիա ակնհայտորեն միտումնավոր ստեր, բամբասանք ու մանիպուլացիաներ ա տարածում, մեկ–երկու, ու վերջ, ինձ կորցնում ա որպես ընթերցող։ Արդյունքում ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալներին ա իմ բաժին ուշադրությունը հասնում։ 

Իմիջիայլոց, չգիտեմ տենց ծրագրեր ունեն, թե չէ, բայց ես լինեի Նիկոլենց տեղը, լիքը ռեսուրս կդնեի ժողովրդի մեդիա գրագիտությունը շուտափույթ բարձրացնող դասընթացներ ներդնելու վրա։ Դպրոցներից սկսած, համալսարաններով ու հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ վերջացրած։ Մոտավորապես էն, ինչ ֆինլանդիան ա արել հաջողությամբ․ 
«Finland is winning the war on fake news. What it’s learned may be crucial to Western democracy»

Որտև էսօր ժողովրդի ու իրանց դեմ գործող ամենամեծ ռեսուրսը ֆեյք մեդիան ա, ու ի վերջո հենց ֆեյք մեդիայի ջանքերով են որպես իշխանություն պարտվելու։

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019), Ուլուանա (18.09.2019), Տրիբուն (19.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի սահմանադրության մասին խոսք գնաց, ասեմ, որ ժամանակին ես կողմ եմ եղել էս Սահմանադրությանը, մի կոկնկրետ պատճառով։ 

Ու քանի Ակումբում մարգարեների մրցույթ ա հայտարարվել, ասեմ որ ստեղ մի մարգարե կա, ու էտ էս տղեն ա, այ էս տղեն ա, այ էս  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Դե նայեք 2015 թվին, երբ էս նոր Սահմանարության հանրքավեն էր, ինչ մարգարեություն եմ արել․ 




> Իսկ էս նոր սահմանադրության տեքստը նենց ա գրված, որ ամեն պահի երկրում կարա բառդակ լինի: Իսկ բառդակը լավ բան ա: Եթե էս սահմանադրությունը անցնի, ու ՀՀԿ-ն մեծամասնություն լինի (կամ իրանք գրածով կայուն մեծամասնություն  ) հավատա, էնքան կազուսներ են լինելու, որ ՀՀԿ-ն ներսից քանդվելու ա, իրար կոկորդ են կրծելու: Սերժիկին թվում ա, թե ինքը սաղից խելոք ա ու իրա հագով Սաշիկը սահմանադրություն ա գրում, բայց դա էտքան էլ տենց չի: Жадность губит фраера, ապեր: *Սերժիկը իրա ձեռով իրա գլխին փորձանք ա սարքում*:





> Սցենարդ հավանական ա՝ ժամանակի մեծ պերիոդում:





> Սահմանադրության ուժի մեջ մտնելու պահից սկսած երկու տարում .... ամենաշատը:

----------

Chuk (19.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019), Արշակ (19.09.2019), Վիշապ (19.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի սահմանադրության մասին խոսք գնաց, ասեմ, որ ժամանակին ես կողմ եմ եղել էս Սահմանադրությանը, մի կոկնկրետ պատճառով։ 
> 
> Ու քանի Ակումբում մարգարեների մրցույթ ա հայտարարվել, ասեմ որ ստեղ մի մարգարե կա, ու էտ էս տղեն ա, այ էս տղեն ա, այ էս    Դե նայեք 2015 թվին, երբ էս նոր Սահմանարության հանրքավեն էր, ինչ մարգարեություն եմ արել․


ՀՀԿ-ի ներսից քանդվելու հետևանք չէր, բայց հա, նոր Սահմանադրությունը ահավոր նպաստեց հեղափոխությանը ))

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտական մեթոդաբանությունը բոլոր ոլորտներում ա նույնը  Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ տնտեսագիտությունդ չես կարա լաբ մտցնես, էքսպերիմենտ անես, պիտի մնաս observational մակարդակի վրա, հետևաբար լիքը բաներ չես կարա կանտրոլ անես։ Ու իզուր չի, որ ես չեմ խորանում բոլոր պարամետրերի մեջ, որտև տնտեսագետներն ինձնից լավ գիտեն, թե ուրիշ ինչ պարամետրեր պետք ա հաշվի առնել։ Բայց վերցնելով ժամանակային երկու կետ ու համեմատություն անել դրանց միջև՝ առանց համեմատելու այլ երկու կետեր հակասում ա ցանկացած մեթոդաբանության։
> Ի դեպ, նույն կերպ էլ առողջապահության թվերի մեթոդաբանությունն են քաքմեջ արել։ Եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ տնտեսականն իդեալական ա, իդեալական պատճառ֊հետևանքային կապեր են ստեղծում, ապա առողջապահության մեջ լիքը քաքմեջ արած թվեր կան խիստ թերի մեթոդաբանությամբ։


Տհտեսագիտության մեջ լաբ չկա, բայց կա counterfactual analysis, խոսքի օրինակ։ Սինքնս, ինչքան հարկ կվճարեր Սպայկան, եթե չլիներ Նիկոլի կառավարությունը։ Ակնհայտորեն էս վճարածից մի տաս անգամ քիչ, քանի որ Նիկոլի կառավարության հարկայինը Սպայկային բռնեց ու մի խոդով 7 միլիարդ հարկ դրեց վրեն, քանի որ Սպայկան ամեն ձև հարկերից խուսափում էր։ Տեղի կունենա՞ր սա եթե չլիներ ՆԻկոլը։ Խ․․․․ քուանշ, թե տեղի կունենար, քանի որ Սպայկան Միշիկի հետ ասոցացված ՀՀԿ-ական ախպերության քյալամ կազմակերպություններից էր, ու հարկ էր վճարում ինչքան ուզում էր։ 

Հիմա դու կարաս տաս տարվա կտրվածքով Սպայկայի գործունեության վերլուծուն ուզենաս անես, որ հակառակն ապաուցես, մենք էլ քեզ կասենք, որ հավայի բաներով ես զբաղված, ինչ ա ակնհայտը յանի գիտկանորեն մերժես, ինչ ա Նիկոլին չես սիրում։    :Tongue:

----------

Sagittarius (19.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019), Գաղթական (19.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շարունակելով մեթոդաբանության հարցը... Խիստ մակերեսային պատկերացում ունենալով ու կասկածի տակ չառնելով, թե ոնց ա ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը հաշվարկվում՝հարգելի տնտեսագետներ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցիս.
> 1. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2018 թվին 2017֊ի համեմատ
> 2. Ինչքա՞ն ա էղել ՀՆԱ աճի իրական ցուցանիշը 2017 թվին 2016֊ի համեմատ


Բյուր, քո կարծիքով ասենք մենք ստեղ չորս հատ թիվ ասեցինք, դու էլ դա համարեցիր ավելի ամփոփ ինֆորմացիա, ենթադրություններ արեցիր, ու մերժեցիր կամ հաստատեցիր Նիկոլի ասած թվերը հա՞։ Մենք էլ կով ենք, չենք հասկանում, որ ՀՆԱ աճը նայելուց ու տնտեսական զարգացման վերաբեյալ  եզրահագնումներ անելուց մի տարին քիչ ա, պիտի առնվազն մի քանի տարվա կտրվածքով տվյալներ ունենաս։ Բըլին ․․ դու էտքան խելոք ես, մենք էլ ոչխարի հոտ ենք, Նիկոլն ինչ թիվ ասում ա, ուրախանում ենք, բայց մենակ դու կարում ես ողջ խորությամբ հասկանաս դրանց սին լինելը։ 

Հիմա քո ասելով, երբ երկրի վարչապետը ելույթ ա ունենում ԶԼՄ-ների ու ժողովրդի առաջ ու տնետսության ընդհանուր բնութագրիչներ ա ներկայացնում, որը ի միջի այլոց սաղ աշխարհի վարչապետներն անում են, պիտի համ էլ ամեն թիվը ներկայացնելուց, ասի․ «ժողովուրդ ջան, մենք առաջին վեց ամսվա կտրվածքով ունենք 6% ՀՆԱ աճ, բայց սրան չխաբնվեք, քանի որ նախորդ հինգ տարիներին եռամսյակային կտրվածքով աճը եղել ա, էսքան, էսքան, էսքան ․․․․ ու հետո, ՀՆԱ աճը ինքը իրանով դիտարկելը էնքան էլ լավ չի ներկայացնում տնտեսական զարգացումը, պետք ա մի հատ էլ նայենք ՀՆԱ կռուցվածը, հատիկ հատիկ աճի վրա ազդող գործոնները ․․․․ ու գնաաաաաց ․․․․ ֆիզիկական կապիտալն ու ենթակառուցվածքները փոխվել են սենց, ու ազդեցությունն էսքան ա եղել ․․․ բնակչությանը թիվը ․․․․․ աշխատուժը ․․․․․ արտադրողականություն ․․․․ հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերների տնտեսություննեը ու սաղ երկները հատ հատ ․․․․ փոխարժեքները ալամ աշխարհով ու հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերներինը մանրամասն ․․․․ հարկեը փոխվել են սենց ու հատ հատ ՀՆԱ վրա ազդեցությունը ․․․ » 

Կարճ ասած, ընկեր, ՀՆԱ աճը ինքը իրանով ամփոփ ցուցանիշ ա, եթե մարդ կա ուզում ա մանրամասն վերլուծի ու հասկանա, ֆլագ վ ռուկի․․․ էտ գիտություն ա։ Իսկ վարչապետի գործն ա, որ սաղին ներկայացնի տնտեսության վիճակը ընհանուր նկատագիրներով, ոչ թե քո ու հատուկ գիտական հանրության համար դիսերտացիա պաշտպանի։

----------

Chilly (19.09.2019), Sagittarius (19.09.2019), The_only_one (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2019), Արամ (19.09.2019), Արշակ (19.09.2019), Գաղթական (19.09.2019), Ուլուանա (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... ու ձևավորվում է անշարժ գույքի կայուն պահանջարկ։ Եթե հակափաստարկ կա, խնդրում եմ մատնանշեք։ Կանխավ շնորհակալություն 
> 
> 3. 2019 թվականի հունվարից հուլիս ամիսների ընթացքում տրամադրված հիպոթեկային վարկերը կազմել են 84.5 մլրդ դրամ՝ գերազանցելով նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակաշրջանում տրամադրված *հիպոթեկային վարկերի ծավալը 90.5%-ով*:


Միայն այս երկու կետին կանդրադառնամ` համաձայն չեմ, որ դրանք ուղղակի կապ ունեն առողջացման հետ, մասնավորապես անշարժ գույքի պահանջարկի մասով:

Անշարժ գույքի կայուն պահանջարկ, ընդ որում աճող պահանջարկ կա առնվազն վերջին 10 տարիների ընթացքում: Բայց բնակչության գնողունակությունը թույլ չի տվել այդ պահանջարկը բավարարել: Դրա հետևանքով աճել են ու դեռ շարունակում են աճել բնակարանների վարձակալության գները:

Անցած տարի հիփոթեքային շուկան ուղղակի "սառած" էր, քանի որ երկիրը անկայուն քաղաքական վիճակում էր, առկա էր անշարժ գույքի արժեքի տատանում, ընթացիկ շատ շինարարություններ դադարեցված էին:

Այս տարի շահագործման է հանձնվել բավականին մեծ մակերեսով բնակֆոնդ, որի մի մասն արդեն իսկ նախնական վաճառված էր կամ էլ վարկավորված,ինչն ախուժացրել է առաջնային շուկան, ինչն իր հերթին անդրադարձել է երկրորդային շուկայի վրա:
Բայց հիփոթեքային վարկավորամն հիմնական խթանիչները երկուսն էին, որոնք իսկապես տնտեսության աշխուժացման ցուցնիշ են.
1. տոկսադրույքերը նվազել են
2. գրանցված աշխատավարձերը "ավելացել" են` ստվերից դուրս է եկել, հետևաբար նման աշխատավարձերով աշխատողները դարձել են ավելի վարկունակ, մասնավորապես առաջնային շուկայում (տոկոսավճարները վճարվում են եկամտահարկից):

Սրանց կարելի է ավելացնել նաև արտարժույթի համեմատական կայունությունը` 2018-ի ԱՄՆ դոլարի միջին փոխարժեքը ~484դր, 2019-ի անցած ժամանակահատվածի համար միջին փոխարժեքը էլի ~484դր: Այ սա կարծում եմ գերազանց աշխատանքի հետևանք է և իր մեծ դրական ազդեցությունն է ունեցել տնտեսության տարբեր ոլորտների և ճյուղերի վրա:

Մեկ էլ մի բան ավելացնեմ.



> 1. 2019 թվականի 7 ամիսների տվյալներով՝ նախորդ տարվա նույն ժամանակահատվածի համեմատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ՀՆԱ իրական աճի ցուցանիշը կազմել է 6.8 տոկոս։


Էս կետը մի քիչ ճիշտ չի նկարագրում իրավիճակը, քանի որ նախորդ տարի երկիրը մեղվի փոթակի էր վերածվել, ինչը չէր կարող բացասաբար չանդրադառնալ տնտեսության վրա:

Բայց մի հատ մաթեմատիկաերևակայական վարժություն. (քննարկման ենթակա չէ, թե չէ Անկապ օրագրում կգրեմ  :Smile:  )
Եթե համեմատում ենք 2017թ հետ, ապա էդքան էլ հուսադրող չի: Եթե նախորդ իշխանությունների նկարչական հմտությունների մասին մոռանանք, ապա լավ եզրահանգման չենք գա, քանի որ, ստացվում է, որ ստվերի ու քիչ հարկերի վճարելու պարագայում տնտեսական աճն ավելին էր, քան ստվերի նվազման ու հարկային մուտքերի ավելացման ժամանակ:
Բայց դե նախորդ իշխանությունները բազմիցս ապացուցել են, որ իրենց պես թիվ նկարող դեռ չի ծնվել  :LOL:

----------

The_only_one (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եղբայր, քո իրավունքն ա համարել, որ քո պատկերացումը ավելի ճիշտ ա իմից։ Ինչպես նաև իմ իրավունքն ա համարել, որ դու իրավիճակը ավելի պրիմիտիվ ես պատկերացնում քան կա։ Նախորդ գրառումներումս որոշ չափով բացատրեցի, սմայլիկախառը ծաղրական տոնդ ավելի մանրամասն խորանալու չի տրամադրում, ներող։ 
> Հեղափոխություն լինել չլինելուն էլ գուցե դեռ էն ժամանակ խորանայի ու հենց քո հղումներով ապացուցեի, որ որ սխալվում ես, բայց նորից՝ համոզված ու դիմացինի կարծիքի վրա հռհռացող ծաղրական տոնդ չտրամադրեց, որ գլուխ դնեմ։ Իհարկե ազատ ես քո սեփական համոզված կարծիքին մնալ, ես էլ իմին։ Լավ եղի։


Ապեր, պատկերացումները համարելով չեն: Կարանք հանգիստ համարենք, որ մենք Բուրկինաֆասոյում ենք ապրում, բայց մեր մոտ միշտ ձմեռա, բայց էդ մեր համարածը իրականության հետ կապ չունի և իրականության վրա չի ազդում:
Ու հումորն ու հռհռալը իրար մի խառնի` բնավ որևէ մեկին ծաղրելու մտադրություն և ցանկություն չունեմ: Առաջին հումորիկ գրառումը քոն էր, որը ես որպես ծաղրանք չեմ ընկալել: Եթե Սխալ եմ ընկալել` ասա, ես էլ իմանամ:
Բնականաբար երկուսս էլ ազատ ենք մնալ մեր սեփական համոզված կարծիքններին  :Wink: 
Բայց փաստացի երկուսիս կարծիքներն էլ կիսողներ կան  :Dntknw: 




> Որտև էսօր ժողովրդի ու իրանց դեմ գործող ամենամեծ ռեսուրսը ֆեյք մեդիան ա, ու *ի վերջո հենց ֆեյք մեդիայի ջանքերով են որպես իշխանություն պարտվելու*։


Հիմա, որ ասեմ "մի կռա", կնեղանաս  :Smile: 
ԻՀԿ, հենց էդ ֆեյք մեդիաների դեմը առնելու համար էլ Փաշինյանը էսքան "հանրայնացված է" պաշտոնավարում` հաճախակի և համբերատար հարցազրույցներով և իր լայվերով: Որովհետև մարդիկ մի բան լսում են, թե "շենքում ինչ են խոսում", բայց մի հատ էլ ուզում են էդ հարցի վերաբերյալ իրենց առաջնորդի խոսքը լսել: Եվ, ԻՀԿ, առաջնորդի խոսքը դեռ ծանրակշիռ է և վստահելի:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էն որ Օսիպյանին ու Վանեցյանին պիտի հանեին էդ դեռ վաղուց էր ենթադրելի ԱԺ–ում հայտնի օրենքը բերելով։  Իսկ իշխանական խողովակները հերքում էին, որ Օսիպյանի հարց ա քննարկվել անվտանգության խորհրդին նիստում, ինչը պնդում էր դեղին մամուլը։ 
> Բայց բնականաբար քանի դեռ չեն հանել, էդ մասին չեն հայտարարում (աշխատանքյին էթիկայից ելնելով, որը ոմանց համար ընկալելի չի)։ Իսկ դեղին մամուլը տեսնելով, որ հեսա պիտի հանեն, որոշակի մանիպուլացիա ա տարածում, թե բա անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստին չար Նիկոլը ասել ա պետք ա ոստիկանությունը ցրի Ամուլսարի ժողովրդին, իսկ պուպուշ Օսիպյանը չի համաձայնվել ժողովրդին ցրի ու հրաժարվել ա (ինչի Օսիպյանը մինչև հիմա ժողովուրդ ծեծելու հետ երբևէ պրոբլեմ ա՞ ունեցել)։ Իբր էդ էր էլի պատճառը Օսիպյանին հանելու։ Մինչդեռ ցանկացած խելքը գլխին մարդու համար պարզ ա, որ Օսիպյանին Նիկոլը նշանակել էր ոստիկանապետ ճարահատյալ, քանի որ ներկա օրենքներով հնարավորություն չկար դրսից մարդ բերելու, որը կկարողանար լուրջ ռեֆորմներ անել ոստիկանությունում։ ՈՒ օրենքը փոխում են հենց նրա համար, որ կարողանան նենց բարդ բերեն, որը նախկին ռեժիմի ոստիկանության կեղտի մեջ թաթախված չի ու ի վիճակի ա լուրջ ռեֆորմներ անի։ 
> 
> Բայց դե դուք ձեր դեղին մամուլը շարունակեք կարդալ։ ‎


Էն, որ Օսիպյանը վերջը նշանակվեց վարչապետի գլխավոր խորհրդական, էդ նշանակում ա, որ բոլոր գույնի մամուլներ կարդալն էլ անիմաստ ա ։Ճ Յարաբ, ի՞նչ խորհուրդներ ա տալու վարչապետին։
Վանեցյանն էլ վայթե յուղ ա վառել էս սաղ ընթացքում, դրա համար էլ վարչապետի ֆինանսական հաշվետվության մեջ տենց հավայի թվեր են ստացվել  :LOL:  Ես դեռ անհամբեր սպասում եմ ստվերային միլիարդների վերադարձին, մի 200 հոգի էլ լավ կլինի նստի բանտում։ Էդ ընթացքում սուպերվարչապետական սահմանադրությունը կարելի ա պահել ։Ճ

----------

Thom (19.09.2019), Varzor (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2019), Տրիբուն (19.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կառավարությունն այսօր որոշեց 9,436 մլն դրամ հատկացնել Պաշտպանության նախարարությանը՝ 2016 թվականի ապրիլի 5-ին Թալիշում հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած Հայկ Բենիամինի Սեխլիյանի հետազոտությունները եւ ստացիոնար վերականգնողական բուժումը Գերմանիայի Դաշնային Հանրապետությունում կազմակերպելու համար:

Ապրեք, առողջություն զինվորին  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2019), Գաղթական (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կառավարությունն այսօր որոշեց 9,436 մլն դրամ հատկացնել Պաշտպանության նախարարությանը՝ 2016 թվականի ապրիլի 5-ին Թալիշում հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած Հայկ Բենիամինի Սեխլիյանի հետազոտությունները եւ ստացիոնար վերականգնողական բուժումը Գերմանիայի Դաշնային Հանրապետությունում կազմակերպելու համար:
> 
> Ապրեք, առողջություն զինվորին


Ապ, փաստորեն գործ էլ են անում։ Ընդ որում նախորդ իշխանությունների չարածն են անում  :Wink: 

Եթե զուտ անպտուղ քննադատականով նայեմ, կարող եմ ասել, որ "փոխանակ այնպես անեն, որ զինվորներն այլևս սահմանում թշնամու գնդակից չվնասվեն, վնասվածներին են բուժում՝ էլի համակարգային մոտեցման բացակայություն"
Բա որ հակահեղափոխականների ձևով ասեմ․ "Կարեն Կարապետյանի սարքած 1000 դրամների համակարգը քլնգում էիք, բայց էսօր օգտվում եք ու ներկայացնում որպես հեղափոխական ձեռքբերում․․․"

Հ․Գ․
Ինչպես միշտ՝ մեդալը երկու երես ունի, բայց երեք կողմ ։)

----------

Աթեիստ (19.09.2019), Գաղթական (19.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, փաստորեն գործ էլ են անում։


Ընենց ես ասում, կարծես ես ասել եմ, որ գործ չեն անում, սաղ վատա...

Ի դեպ, այսօրվա սևազգեստ մայրերի ակցիան շատ ծանր տպավորություն թողեց՝ նախկինները հստակորեն մտել են այդ մարդկանց շարքերը և հականիկոլական տրամադրություններ ստեղծելով շահարկում են նրանց վիշտն և ստորաբար օգտվում իրավիճակից: Մեկը՝ Մանվելի օգնականը, մյուսը՝ Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի մոտիկը, որը ժամանակին անպատվում էր Նիկոլին...: Զզվելի էր...

----------

Varzor (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընենց ես ասում, կարծես ես ասել եմ, որ գործ չեն անում, սաղ վատա...


Ըդիկ ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա հումոր էր ապ ջան  :Smile: 




> Ի դեպ, այսօրվա սևազգեստ մայրերի ակցիան շատ ծանր տպավորություն թողեց՝ նախկինները հստակորեն մտել են այդ մարդկանց շարքերը և հականիկոլական տրամադրություններ ստեղծելով շահարկում են նրանց վիշտն և ստորաբար օգտվում իրավիճակից: Մեկը՝ Մանվելի օգնականը, մյուսը՝ Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի մոտիկը, որը ժամանակին անպատվում էր Նիկոլին...: Զզվելի էր...


Դե, նախկիններին տեսել ենք՝ ստորություն ու զզվելիությունն իրենց "հաղթաթուղթն" են, քանզի սահման չեն ճանաչում։ 
Բայց ժողովուրդը էդքան էլ միամիտ չի ու չի մոռանում են, թե ինչու էն այդ մայրերը հիմա սևազգեստ։
Էնպես որ դա հերթական էժանագին ու անորակ գործողությունն էր։
Դեբիլությամբ ու կռիսությամբ արդյունքի հասնելը արգելված չի, բայց դրանց խիստ արդյունավետության ժամանակները ԻՀԿ անցել են։

----------

Lion (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ուզում եմ մի փոքր ամփոփ ներկայացնեմ իմ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ մտքերը հեղափոխոթւյան և Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեության վերաբերյալ։
Բայց էս անգամ էմոցիաներս (դե մի քիչ կփորձեմ հումորով ներկայացնել) և համոզմունքներս մի կողմ դրած՝ փաստերով։
Խնդրում եմ արձագանքել ներկայացվածս փաստերին՝ հավելելեվ, ավելացնելով կամ հերքելով, բայց առանց "վերին գաղափարական" քլնգոցու՝ էլի փաստերով  :Smile: 

2018թ գարնանը ՀՀ-ում տեղի ունեցավ ոչ դասական քաղաքական հեղփոխություն՝ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնության աջակցությամբ։ Ոմանք այն բնութագրում են թավշյա կամ գունավոր հեղափոխություն, ոմանք՝ իշխանափոխություն, փոխատեղում։
Ինչպես էլ անվանեն, էդ բոլորի հիմքում ընկած է "փոխել" գործողությունը։ Ըստ այդմ փաստացի երկրում բան է փոխվել՝ փաստը սա է։
Հիմա հասկանանք, թե արդյունքում ինչ է փոխվել։ Սկսենք դրական փոփոխություններից՝ առանցքային ձեռքբերումներից։

1. 2018-19 ձմեռը հիանալի տաք ձմեռ էր
1. Ժողովուրդը (ճնշող մեծամասնությունը) նոր հավատով լցվեց, որ ունակ է որևէ ան փոխելու՝ անհնար չէ։
2. Երկրի բարձրագույն իշխանությունում իրենց ներկայությունից զրկվեցին տարիներ շարունակ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամանսության կողմից անեծքների և հայհոյանքների արժանածաց քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչներն ու նրանց համախոհների մի մասը։ Ինչու՞ եմ ասում մի մասը, որովհետև, օրինակ, "ոչ դոդացմանը" դեռ չի իրականացվել)
3. Վերջին 23 տարիների ընթացքում առաջին անգամ տեղի ունեցան առանց բռնաճնշումների և ընտրակաշառքների ընտրություններ՝ ընտրություններին մասնակցած ճնշող մեծամասնությանը որևէ մեկը որևէ բան չի ստիպել, չնայած ընտրողների մեծ մասն առաջնորդվել են ոչ թե քաղաքական կամ ծրագրային դրույթներով, այլ ավելի շատ հուզական, բայց դա որևէ կերպ չի նսեմացնում ձեռք բերվածը։
4. Ընտորթյունների արդյունքում ձևավորվեց լեգիտիմ, բայց միաբևեռ ԱԺ՝ քաղաքական մի դաշինք ստացավ բացարձակ մեծամասնություն։ Այդ միաբևեռությունը ունի իր դրական և բացասական կողմերը, վերջիները կնշեմ վտանգների ցանկում։
Դրական կողմն այն է, որ նախորդ իշխանությունների հետ բազմիցս համագործակցած և ԽԾԲ կապերով կապակցված քաղաքական ուժը, որը դեռևս ներկա է ԱԺ-ում, չի կարող "հարամ անել" մեծամասնության օրենսդրական գործունեությունը։
(Մենակ ինձ է թվում, թե իրոք էս ԱԺ-ի ռեժիմով ոչ մեկը վերջին 20 տարում չի աշխատել։ Արդեն էնքան օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ ու լրացումներ են արել, որ բլոկնոտիս էջերին չի տեղավորվում  :Smile:  )
5. Երկրի "դրամապանակին" վերաբերվող հարցերը խիստ բարելավվեցին՝ ահռելի չափով կրճատվեց կոռուպցիան, մեծապես նվազեցվեց ստվերը թե առևտրային և թե վարձատրությունների դաշտում, համարյա վերացավ կամայականությունը հարկային և մաքսային դաշտում։
Սա բավականին հավասարեցրեց մրցակցային պայմանները, մասնավորապես փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկատիրության համար։
6. Ենոքավանում կովերի կաթնատվությունը կտրուկ բարձրացավ։ Բայց էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Նիկոլի հետ՝ ոչ մի կապ էլ չունի
6. Կառավարության աշխատանքը դարձել է ավելի թափանցիկ, քան նախկինում էր
7. Տարբեր ոլորտներում քայլեր են կատարվում տարիներ շարունակ խարխլված և թալանված համակարգերը փրկելու, բարենորոգելու կամ վերակառուցելու համար։ Պրոցեսը դեռ շարունակվում է՝ կանգ չի առել։ (գործ են անում)
8. Վերջապես արդարադատության առջև են կանգնել տարիներ շարունակ երկիրն ու ժողովրդին կեղեքած, պետական, տնտեսական և քրեական հանցագործություններ կատարած անձինք, որոնք մինչ այդ ոչ միայն ազատության մեջ էին, այլև կազմում էին իշխող վարչակարգի մաս կամ դրա հենասյուներից էին։
9. Հայտնաբերվել են ահռելի քանակի ֆինանսական չարաշահումներ, ինչի արդյունքում պետությունը վերականգնել է բավականին խոշոր գումարներ։ Պրոցեսը դեռ շարունակվում է՝ կանգ չի առել։ (գործ են անում)
10. Ժողովուրդն արդեն ոչ թե անհյուս բողոքում է, այլ պահանջում իր ունեցած խնդիրների լուծումները։ Ընդ որում արդեն լսող կա, էլ չեմ ասում, որ լուծումներ էլ են տալիս։ Պրոցեսը դեռ շարունակվում է՝ կանգ չի առել։
11. Պատռվել է որոշակի մարդկանց, ԶԼՄ-ների, քաղաքական և հասարակական կազմակերպությունների դիմակը։ Պրոցեսը դեռ շարունակվում է՝ կանգ չի առել։

Եթե կա ինչ-որ մեկը, որ էս փաստերը կարող է հերքել՝ խնդրեմ, համեցեք քննարկման։
Եթե ցանկություն ունեք շարունակելու ցանկը՝ խնդրեմ  :Smile: 
(շարունակելի ․․․)

----------

Chilly (20.09.2019), Lion (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (20.09.2019), Արշակ (20.09.2019), Գաղթական (19.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Սակայն կան նաև թերացումներ/բացթողումներ (մարդ կա, որ կասի ձախողումներ, բայց էլի ասեմ՝ մենակ փաստերով  :Wink:  ), որոնք կարող են օգտագործվել և օգտագործվում է հակառակորդ անառողջ ուժերի կողմից։
Առողջ հակառակորդ ուժերը դեռ ձևավորման փուլում են։

1. Նոր իշխանություններին աջակցող որոշ մարդիկ հիասթափություն ունեն՝ իրենց սպասելիքները չեն արդարացել, քաղաքականապես անհամաձայն են, դեմ են կատարվող գործողություններին և այլն։
Հիասթափվածների քանակների, տոկոսային հարաբերության և հիասթափությունների պատճառների մասին չեմ գրում՝ սուբյեկտիվությունից հրաժարվում եմ։
Բայց, որրպես մասնավոր օրինակ կնշեմ Ամուլսարի հարցում ժողովրդի մեջ առաջացած տարաձայնությունների նոր ալիքը։ Ալիքի չափերի և քանակների մասին նույնը՝ սուբյեկտիվությունից հրաժարվում եմ։
2. Ոչ բոլոր "սպասվող" հանցագործներն են ենթարկվել պատասխանատվության (ԻՀԿ, օրինակ Մանվելի ու Սեյրանի միջև տարբերությունն ընդամենը մի կցորդի հարց է, բայց երկրորդը դեռ ազատության մեջ է), մի մասն էլ ճողոպրել է երկրից։
Սա դժվարացնում է որոշ դատական, միջոցների վերականգման պրոցեսների ընթացքը։
3. ԱԺ-ի մուտքի դռների մոտ աչքաթող արին տրանսգենդերին
3. Կոռուպցիայի նվազման հետևանքով սկսել է կաղալ պետական որոշակի ոլորտներում ծառայությունների որակը՝ ոստիկանություն (ՃՈ, քնչական մարմիններ, գրացում/հաշվառում և տեղեկանքների տրամադրում և այլն), առողջապահություն (օրինակ՝ կրտսեր բուժանձնակազմի մոտ), կրթություն և այլն։
4. Միաբևեռ ԱԺ-ն լիարժեք չի բավարարում ժողովրդավարական նորմերին՝ հակակշռված չէ, և ռիսկ կա, որ կարող են ընդունվել ոչ արդյունավետ օրենքներ և որոշումներ, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով առաջնորդի հեղինակության ազդեցությունը այդ միակ բևեռի վրա։


Եթե կա ինչ-որ մեկը, որ էս փաստերը կարող է հերքել՝ խնդրեմ, համեցեք քննարկման։
Եթե ցանկություն ունեք շարունակելու ցանկը՝ խնդրեմ  :Smile: 
(շարունակելի ․․․)

----------

Chilly (20.09.2019), Lion (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (20.09.2019), Արշակ (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Վերջապես անդրադառնամ սպասելիքներին և ակնկալիքներին։ Այ այս հատվածն ուղղակի չեմ կարող լիրաժեք օբյեկտիվ գրել՝ հասկանալի և տրամաբանական պատճառներով։
ուզում ենք, որ էս ձմեռն էլ տաք լինի
Դեռևս սպասվում է որոշակի խոստումների և հնչեցված հարցերի լուծումների իրականացում՝
կարմիր գծեր և տեսախցիկներ, Ամուլ և Բեղուն սարեր (կարդա հանքեր), կապեկ առ կապեկ, ԵՏՄ, Եվրոասոցացում, մարտի 1, ապրիլյան, դատարաններ, ըտրական օրենսգիրք, սահմանադրություն, և այլն
Առանձին ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ սահմանադրության փոփոխությանը։
ԻՀԿ, կա երկու տարբերակ՝ յուրաքանչյուրն իր առավելություններով և ռիսկերով
1. Փոփոխել սահմանադրությունը
Դրական կողմն է հիմնարար մայր օրենքի առողջացումը, որը պիտի այլևս թույլ չտա ուզուրպացնել իշխանությունը, կհամակշռի իշխանական մարմինների գործունեությունը և այլն։
Ռիսկային է այն, որ կարող է բերել (կամ էլ պիտի բերի՝ էս մասը դեռ չեմ ամբողջացրել)արտահերթ ընտրությունների և արտահերթ ընտրություններում պարտություն (ԻՀԿ՝ քիչ հավանական տարբերակ է) կամ բացարձակ մեծամասնության կորուստ՝ ԱԺ ներխուժած անառողջ ուժերի ավելացումով։
2. Չփոխել:
Oգտվելով նախկինների գրած, ոնց որ ասում եք "սուպերվարչապետական" սահմանադրության ճիպոտից, հնարավորինս ճիպոտահարել նախկին և ներկա հանցագործներին, բարելավել պետական ապարատի կառուցվածքային և որակական կողմը։
Ռիսկային է այն, որ կարող է բերել ոչ արդյունավետ որոշումների կայացման և/կամ իշխանության բռնազավթման։ Այս պարագայում չի կարելի բացառել նաև հերթական ընտրություններում պարտությունը։ Ու կարող ենք նորից նույն տաշտակի առաջ կանգնել։

Կարծում եմ նշված ռիսկերի գնահատման և համակշռման մասով (մենակ էս անգամ առանց էլարդի ու Լիդիանի  :LOL: ) Փաշինյանը և իր կառավարությունն ավելի խոհեմ կլինեն և ճիշտ կգնահատեն իրավիճակը՝ իրենք ավելի ինֆորմացված են։
մանավանդ չեն մոռանա, որ 
1. "մենք ենք տերը մեր երկրի" (բայց էս ոնց որ առաջինը տոլի Վարդան Մամիկոնյան էր ասել, տոլի Պարույր Հայրիկյանը  :Dntknw: )
2. Ժողովուրդը դեռ պահպանում է սեփական ուժերի հանդեպ հավատը և չի մոռացել թավշա իրականացնելու ձևերը  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (20.09.2019), Lion (19.09.2019), Աթեիստ (20.09.2019)

----------


## varo987

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ուզում եմ մի փոքր ամփոփ ներկայացնեմ իմ օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ մտքերը հեղափոխոթւյան և Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեության վերաբերյալ։
> Բայց էս անգամ էմոցիաներս (դե մի քիչ կփորձեմ հումորով ներկայացնել) և համոզմունքներս մի կողմ դրած՝ փաստերով։
> Խնդրում եմ արձագանքել ներկայացվածս փաստերին՝ հավելելեվ, ավելացնելով կամ հերքելով, բայց առանց "վերին գաղափարական" քլնգոցու՝ էլի փաստերով 
> 
> 2018թ գարնանը ՀՀ-ում տեղի ունեցավ ոչ դասական քաղաքական հեղփոխություն՝ ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնության աջակցությամբ։ Ոմանք այն բնութագրում են թավշյա կամ գունավոր հեղափոխություն, ոմանք՝ իշխանափոխություն, փոխատեղում։
> Ինչպես էլ անվանեն, էդ բոլորի հիմքում ընկած է "փոխել" գործողությունը։ Ըստ այդմ փաստացի երկրում բան է փոխվել՝ փաստը սա է։
> Հիմա հասկանանք, թե արդյունքում ինչ է փոխվել։ Սկսենք դրական փոփոխություններից՝ առանցքային ձեռքբերումներից։
> 
> 1. 2018-19 ձմեռը հիանալի տաք ձմեռ էր
> ...


Ամեն ինչ հանգում 2բանի
1․ ՀԵղափոխությունա եղել, թալանչիներին քշել են, դեմոկրատիա, ժողովրդի իշխանությունա հաստատվել։
2․ Բյուջեն լցվելա։
3․ Կոռուպցիա չկա։

1, Իսկ ովա ասել որ դեմոկրատիան տենց շատ լավ բանա։ Մի գուցե մեր պես երկրին պետք երկաթյա ձեռքով կառավարում։ 
Պետք արագ որոշումներ կայացնել։ Ոչ թե մի հատ հանքի հարցով 1տարի քննարկել 8հատ հանձնաժողով բացել, դեմոկրատիա խաղալ։
Հարկային օրենսգիրքը 3տարի քննարկել։

2․ Բյուջեն չի լցվել Նիկոլը հերթական անգամ ստումա։
Բյուջեյի եկամուտները ինչքանա աճել ռեալ կերեևա տարվա վերջ։

Հետաքրքիրա ինչիա մայիսից կեսերից սկսած առաջին կիսամյակի արդյուքներից խոսում։ Արդեն սեպտեմբերնա առաջին 8ամսվա հարկերի պատկերը վաղուց պարզա բայց մարդա կպած կիսամյակնա ամփոփում, չի ուզում ստատիստիկան փչացնի։
Անանյանը իրա ասուլիսում ասեց որ առաջին կիսամյակում 63միլիարդ դրամով գերակատարվելա, բայց հույս չունենաք որ երկրորդ կիսամյակում նույննա լինելու, տարվա կտրվածքով էտ 63միլիարդնել մնալույա։
Եթե հաշվենք որ 
էս տարի սովորականից մի 80-90հազար ավտո ավելա մտնելու։ Մենակ դրանց հարկերի հաշվին սովորոկանից մի 50-60 միլիարդ դրամ ավել սենց թե նենց պիտի հավաքվեր։

3․ Կոռուպցիա լավել կա։ Բժիշկները ոնց կաշառք վերցնում էին տենցել վերցնում։ Իսկ պետական միջոցների վատնումները արդեն մյուս իշխանափոխությունից հետո պարզ կլինի։
Նիկոլը ասումա ժողովրդին հետաքրքրող էս ինչ կամպանիաները հարկերը ավելացրել են։
Բայց արի ու տես Մուլտի Գրուպի, Սիլ Գրուպի, Ալեքս գրուպի երկրի խոշորագույն թալանչիների/մեկը կա սիլաչի կողմերը հարգված տղայա ու հլը սովետի թվերից արդար քրտինքով թալանում էր/։
Ու ինչ որ չենք տեսնում որ հարկայինը ընդեղ լուրջ չարաշահումներ գտնի բռնի ընդեղ։
Մի հատ Սիլվա Համբարձումյան կա Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ք-երից որ յանի Քոչարյանին 3միլիոն դոլլար կաշառք տվել ու ընդանուր մի 30միլիոն դոլլար կաշառքա տվել տարբեր մարդկանց։
Իրան ինչ որ չեն հարցնում էտ 30միլիոնը իրան որտեղից՞ 90-ականներին երբ Քոչարյանը պատերազմ էր հաղթում իրանք Գռզոն, Սիլոն, Վանոն արդար քրտինքով թալան էին անում գործարանները սեփականցնում էին հաստոցները մետաղի ջարդոնի տակ ծախում պարսիկներին։

Հիմա իսկական թալանչիներին թողել են կախվել են պատերազմ հաղթած մարտական գեներալների հավկինթներից անունը դրել են կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար։

Տենց ընտրովի կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի վերջը ասեմ ինչա լինելու, ՍՎԴ-ով քայլ են անելու Նիկոլի ու իրա հովանավորների գլխին մի-մի հատ անցք են բացելու։

----------


## Varzor

> Ամեն ինչ հանգում 2բանի


Արդեն 3 բան ես գրել :LOL: 



> 1․ ՀԵղափոխությունա եղել, թալանչիներին քշել են, դեմոկրատիա, ժողովրդի իշխանությունա հաստատվել։


Արձանագրված փաստ է: Հեղափոխության տեսակի մասին բանավեճերը շարունակվում են:



> 2․ Բյուջեն լցվելա։


Փաստ է:



> 3․ Կոռուպցիա չկա։


Փաստ չէ: Տենց բան աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում չկա ու չի էլ եղել: Կոռուպցիա միշտ էլ կա, քանի որ կան ագահ և ընչաքաղց մարդիկ:



> 1, Իսկ ովա ասել որ դեմոկրատիան տենց շատ լավ բանա։ Մի գուցե մեր պես երկրին պետք երկաթյա ձեռքով կառավարում։


Փաստ չէ: Ես անձամբ դեմոկրատ չեմ:



> Պետք արագ որոշումներ կայացնել։ Ոչ թե մի հատ հանքի հարցով 1տարի քննարկել 8հատ հանձնաժողով բացել, դեմոկրատիա խաղալ։
> Հարկային օրենսգիրքը 3տարի քննարկել։


Ասածիդ հիիմնական շեշտը *քննարկելն* է: Ուրեմն փաստը դա է: Մնացածը քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է: Քեզ նման մտածողներ էլի կան:



> 2․ Բյուջեն չի լցվել Նիկոլը հերթական անգամ ստումա։
> Բյուջեյի եկամուտները ինչքանա աճել ռեալ կերեևա տարվա վերջ։


Եթե դու նման *փաստի* տիրապետում ես` հանրայնացրու, դիմիր դատարան, Գեյրոդատարան, ՄԻԵԴ և այլն:
Հակառակ դեպքում դա զրպարտություն է, մեղմ դեպքում էլ ուղղակի ցեխշպրտոցի:
ՀՀ ցանկացած քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի չվստահելու կառավարությանը:



> Հետաքրքիրա ինչիա մայիսից կեսերից սկսած առաջին կիսամյակի արդյուքներից խոսում։ Արդեն սեպտեմբերնա առաջին 8ամսվա հարկերի պատկերը վաղուց պարզա բայց մարդա կպած կիսամյակնա ամփոփում, չի ուզում ստատիստիկան փչացնի։
> Անանյանը իրա ասուլիսում ասեց որ առաջին կիսամյակում 63միլիարդ դրամով գերակատարվելա, բայց հույս չունենաք որ երկրորդ կիսամյակում նույննա լինելու, տարվա կտրվածքով էտ 63միլիարդնել մնալույա։
> Եթե հաշվենք որ 
> էս տարի սովորականից մի 80-90հազար ավտո ավելա մտնելու։ Մենակ դրանց հարկերի հաշվին սովորոկանից մի 50-60 միլիարդ դրամ ավել սենց թե նենց պիտի հավաքվեր։


ՄԻայն քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ու տրաաբանությունն են: Ներկրված և ներկրվելիք մեքենանրի թիվը խիստ պակասեցնում ես` օդից վերցրած թիվ է:



> 3․ Կոռուպցիա լավել կա։ Բժիշկները ոնց կաշառք վերցնում էին տենցել վերցնում։ Իսկ պետական միջոցների վատնումները արդեն մյուս իշխանափոխությունից հետո պարզ կլինի։


Տես 3. կետին տրվածս մեկնաբանությունը: Սա նաև վայում է, որ չես կարդացել գրառմանս շարունակությունը, հետևաբար քո ենթադրություններն ու տրամաբանությունը թերին են կամ էլ սխալ:



> Նիկոլը ասումա ժողովրդին հետաքրքրող էս ինչ կամպանիաները հարկերը ավելացրել են։
> Բայց արի ու տես Մուլտի Գրուպի, Սիլ Գրուպի, Ալեքս գրուպի երկրի խոշորագույն թալանչիների/մեկը կա սիլաչի կողմերը հարգված տղայա ու հլը սովետի թվերից արդար քրտինքով թալանում էր/։
> Ու ինչ որ չենք տեսնում որ հարկայինը ընդեղ լուրջ չարաշահումներ գտնի բռնի ընդեղ։
> Մի հատ Սիլվա Համբարձումյան կա Վանո Սիրադեղյանի ք-երից որ յանի Քոչարյանին 3միլիոն դոլլար կաշառք տվել ու ընդանուր մի 30միլիոն դոլլար կաշառքա տվել տարբեր մարդկանց։
> Իրան ինչ որ չեն հարցնում էտ 30միլիոնը իրան որտեղից՞ *90-ականներին երբ Քոչարյանը պատերազմ էր հաղթում* իրանք Գռզոն, Սիլոն, Վանոն արդար քրտինքով թալան էին անում գործարանները սեփականցնում էին հաստոցները մետաղի ջարդոնի տակ ծախում պարսիկներին։


Բոլոր գողերի չի, որ բռնվում են: Սա նույնպես նաև վայում է, որ չես կարդացել գրառմանս շարունակությունը` քո ենթադրություններն ու տրամաբանությունը թերին են կամ էլ սխալ:
Սիլոն չգիտեմ ով է:
Ընդգծածս հատվաը երևի ինչ-որ ֆանտաստիկ գրականությունում ես կարդացել: Հուսով եմ, որևէ հոգեմետ պրեպարատներ չես օգտագործում:
Ի դեպ, եթե կոնկրետ փաստերի ես տիրապետում տնտեսական հանցագործությունների վերաբերյալ, ապա արդարադատությանը միայն օգնած կլինես: Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեն:



> Հիմա իսկական թալանչիներին թողել են կախվել են պատերազմ հաղթած մարտական գեներալների հավկինթներից անունը դրել են կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքար։


Չես կարդացել գրառմանս շարունակությունը` քո ենթադրություններն ու տրամաբանությունը թերին են կամ էլ սխալ:
Պատերազմ հաղթելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը սուրբ է: Հանցանք է կատարել` պիտի պատժվի, անկախ սոցիալական և քաղաքական պատկանելությունից, սեռից, զինվորական աստիճանից:
Ու հետո, քեզ ասեմ, որ էդ "հաղթած գեներալների" մեծ մասը պատերազմի ժամանակ գեներալ չէր: Ոչ մի խելքը գլխին հասարակությունում նման տգետ և զինվորական գործից հեռո մարդկանց գեներալ չեն տալիս: 



> Տենց ընտրովի կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի վերջը ասեմ ինչա լինելու, ՍՎԴ-ով քայլ են անելու Նիկոլի ու իրա հովանավորների գլխին մի-մի հատ անցք են բացելու։


Սա արդեն կոչվում է ահաբեկչություն և ուրիշ թեմայից է:

Ասեմ, որ գրառմանս արձագանքել ես բացարձակ անտեղի` իզուր, քանզի հարցը դրված էր փաստեր բերելու կամ փաստերով հերքելու գրածս: Նշվածից ոչ մեկը չտեսա: Միայնի մակերեսային ցեխ շպտոցի, թերի և սխալ տրամաբանություն, երևակայական իրողություններ:

----------

Chilly (20.09.2019), Աթեիստ (20.09.2019), Ուլուանա (20.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> 1, Իսկ ովա ասել որ դեմոկրատիան տենց շատ լավ բանա։ Մի գուցե մեր պես երկրին պետք երկաթյա ձեռքով կառավարում։ 
> Պետք արագ որոշումներ կայացնել։ Ոչ թե մի հատ հանքի հարցով 1տարի քննարկել 8հատ հանձնաժողով բացել, դեմոկրատիա խաղալ։
> Հարկային օրենսգիրքը 3տարի քննարկել։


Էս ի՞նչ մի երկաթյա ձեռքի երազանք - Բա որ ու հանկարծ, ապեր, էդ երկաթյա ձեռքը բռնի ու քեզ բանտ գցի կամ,ա սենք, Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին տա: Էդ ի՞նչ հիմքով ես, սենց էլի, հանկարծ ենթադրում, որ երկաթյա ձեռքը միշտ լցված կլինի դրական, ժողովրդի համար մտածող տրամադրություններով...

----------

Varzor (20.09.2019), Գաղթական (20.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տենց ընտրովի կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի վերջը ասեմ ինչա լինելու, ՍՎԴ-ով քայլ են անելու Նիկոլի ու իրա հովանավորների գլխին մի-մի հատ անցք են բացելու։


 @Chuk, էս արդեն ահաբեկչության կոնկրետ քարոզ ու սպառնալիք ա։ Սրա դեմը գոնե առնվելու՞ ա:

----------

Varzor (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ի՞նչ մի երկաթյա ձեռքի երազանք - Բա որ ու հանկարծ, ապեր, էդ երկաթյա ձեռքը բռնի ու քեզ բանտ գցի կամ,ա սենք, Ղարաբաղը թուրքերին տա: Էդ ի՞նչ հիմքով ես, սենց էլի, հանկարծ ենթադրում, որ երկաթյա ձեռքը միշտ լցված կլինի դրական, ժողովրդի համար մտածող տրամադրություններով...


Բայց արի ու տես, որ ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու փորձված մեթոդներից մեկն է էդ երկաթե ձեռքը։ Օրինակ, ոմանք ներկայումս Նիկոլին քննադատում են հենց էդ երկաթե ձեռքի պակասի համար։
Ես ինքս կողմ եմ ժամանակավոր բացարձակ միապետության, սակայն լավ հասկանում եմ դրա հետ կապված ռիսկերը։ Ինչպես Նժդեհն էր ասում՝ մեզ պետք են հայ թագավոր և հայ կաթողիկոս  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> @Chuk, էս արդեն ահաբեկչության կոնկրետ քարոզ ու սպառնալիք ա։ Սրա դեմը գոնե առնվելու՞ ա:


Ապ, ոնց հասկացել եմ հոգեմետ պրեարատներ է օգտագործում։ Դրա դեմը Չուկը դեռ չի կարա առնի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Բայց արի ու տես, որ ճգնաժամից դուրս գալու փորձված մեթոդներից մեկն է էդ երկաթե ձեռքը։ Օրինակ, ոմանք ներկայումս Նիկոլին քննադատում են հենց էդ երկաթե ձեռքի պակասի համար։
> Ես ինքս կողմ եմ ժամանակավոր բացարձակ միապետության, սակայն լավ հասկանում եմ դրա հետ կապված ռիսկերը։ Ինչպես Նժդեհն էր ասում՝ մեզ պետք են հայ թագավոր և հայ կաթողիկոս


Չես կարա ասել - Պոլ Պոտի երկաթյա ձեռքը Կամբոջային միայն ծանր կորուստներ բերեց: Խնդիրը "երկաթյա ձեռք"-ի մեջ չէ - խնդիրը ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող, արհեստավարժ և վճռական իշխանություն ունենալու մեջ է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչպես Նժդեհն էր ասում՝ մեզ պետք են հայ թագավոր և հայ կաթողիկոս


Էդ ե՞րբ ա Նժդեհը տենց բան ասել։ Հղում կտա՞ս։

----------

Varzor (20.09.2019), Աթեիստ (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էդ ե՞րբ ա Նժդեհը տենց բան ասել։ Հղում կտա՞ս։


 :Hands Up: 
էդ ե՞րբ է Նժդեհը թագավորների անհրաժեշտությունից խոսել։
Էս անգամ սմայլիկ չէի դրել՝ լուրջ ես ընդունել  :Smile: 
Վերջին իմացածս թրենդերից է՝ ինչ ասում են, ասում են "Նժդեհն է ասել", "Կեսարն է ասել"-ի հայկականացված տարբերակն է  :Wink:  Չգիտեմ, թե իրականում ինչից է սկսվել։
Կարճ ասած․ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն էր և որևէ կապ չուներ Նժդեհի հետ  :Cool:

----------

Lion (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չես կարա ասել - Պոլ Պոտի երկաթյա ձեռքը Կամբոջային միայն ծանր կորուստներ բերեց: Խնդիրը "երկաթյա ձեռք"-ի մեջ չէ - խնդիրը ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող, արհեստավարժ և վճռական իշխանություն ունենալու մեջ է:


Մարդկույթունն իր պատմության ընթացքում ճանաչել է բազմաթիվ հաջողված կամ կործանարար առաջնորդների, միապետերի, բռնապետերի։
Իսկ դու միանգամից բացասական օրինակը բերեցիր։ Կարող էիր գրել նաև Հիտլեր, Մուսոլինի։
Բայց դրական օրինակներ էլ կան չէ՞ Ռուզվելտ, Դե Գոլ, Լի Կուան Յու, Պինոչետ։ Ոմանք էս ցանկին կավելացնեն նաև Մաո Ցզե Դուն, Ֆիդել Կաստրո՝ առաջնորդներ, որոնք երկաթե ձեռքով, նույնիսկ տոտալ ռնարարքների միջոցով իրենց երկրները փրկեցին ճգնաժամից, գաղութացումից, իսկ նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ հիմք դրեցին երկրի հետագա զարգացմանը։
Կարճ ասած, հաջողվեց՝ լավ էր, ձախողվեց՝ վատն էր։ Ինչպես ասում են․ արդյունքն է արդարացնում միջոցները  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամեն ինչ հանգում 2բանի
> 1․ ՀԵղափոխությունա եղել, թալանչիներին քշել են, դեմոկրատիա, ժողովրդի իշխանությունա հաստատվել։
> 2․ Բյուջեն լցվելա։
> 3․ Կոռուպցիա չկա։
> 
> 1, Իսկ ովա ասել որ դեմոկրատիան տենց շատ լավ բանա։ Մի գուցե մեր պես երկրին պետք երկաթյա ձեռքով կառավարում։ 
> Պետք արագ որոշումներ կայացնել։ Ոչ թե մի հատ հանքի հարցով 1տարի քննարկել 8հատ հանձնաժողով բացել, դեմոկրատիա խաղալ։
> Հարկային օրենսգիրքը 3տարի քննարկել։
> 
> ...



Եթե կարճ՝ տուֆտում ես։ 
Իսկ եթե երկար ..
Ասենք կիսամյակի հաշվետվության փոխարեն 8 ամսվա թիվ ուզողին ո՞նց կարոլի ա լուրջ ընդունել  :LOL:  
Կամ կա՞ մարդ, որ ասել ա, թե կոռուպցիա չկա։ Բայց նույնիսկ կույրն ա տեսնում ծավալների տարբերությունը։ Բայց «պիցցա սիրողները» իհարկե չեն տեսնի, որտև հենց իրանք էն կոռուպցիայի վրա նստած  :LOL: 

Բայց որ նույնիսկ դու ես քո սիրած դեգեներալներին *հավի* տեղ դնում, հույս ա ներշնչում, որ ուղեղի ինչ որ կտորներ դեռ մնացել էլ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա երկաթյա ձեռքով կառավարմանը։ Եթե դու դեմ ես մեր սահմանադրությանը, флаг в руки, կամ հավաքում ես քո նման հետամնացների, ու նախաձեռնում երկրի դեգրադացիա, կամ էլ բարի ճանապարհ թեկուզ ժամանակակից Ռուսաստան, մանավանդ Չեչնչի։ Ընտեղ երկաթի տեղը ձեռնոցը ոսկուց ա  :Wink: 

Ես էլ, որպես Նիկոլի հովանավոր, անհամբեր սպասում եմ ՍՎԴ-ով մարդկանց։

Քանի չեն եկել, դու տուֆտում ես։
Եթե տարվա վերջ բյուջի գերակատարկումը գերազանցեց 63մլրդը, դու տուֆտում ես։
Դե իսկ որ մի քանի հարցով հիմիկվանից ես տուֆտում, մի հատ էլ եմ հիշեցնում։

----------


## Lion

> Մարդկույթունն իր պատմության ընթացքում ճանաչել է բազմաթիվ հաջողված կամ կործանարար առաջնորդների, միապետերի, բռնապետերի։
> Իսկ դու միանգամից բացասական օրինակը բերեցիր։ Կարող էիր գրել նաև Հիտլեր, Մուսոլինի։
> Բայց դրական օրինակներ էլ կան չէ՞ Ռուզվելտ, Դե Գոլ, Լի Կուան Յու, Պինոչետ։ Ոմանք էս ցանկին կավելացնեն նաև Մաո Ցզե Դուն, Ֆիդել Կաստրո՝ առաջնորդներ, որոնք երկաթե ձեռքով, նույնիսկ տոտալ ռնարարքների միջոցով իրենց երկրները փրկեցին ճգնաժամից, գաղութացումից, իսկ նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ հիմք դրեցին երկրի հետագա զարգացմանը։
> Կարճ ասած, հաջողվեց՝ լավ էր, ձախողվեց՝ վատն էր։ Ինչպես ասում են․ արդյունքն է արդարացնում միջոցները


Տես խնդիրն ինչումն է՝ ի սկզբանե չգիտենք, չէ՞, "երկաթյա ձեռք"-ը լավը կլինի՞, թե՞ վատը: Ավելին ասեմ, այստեղ նույնիսկ 50/50 հավականություն չէ, քանի որ պատմական փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ, ով էլ լինես, բացարձակ իշխանությունը քեզ փչացնում է: Այսինքն՝ մենք ունենք շատ քիչ շանսեր ունենալ դրական "երկաթյա ձեռք" և ունենք շատ մեծ շանսեր ունենալ բացասական "երկաթյա ձեռք": Սակայն ցավը նույնիսկ դրանում չէ՝ ցավը նրանում է, որ, եթե "երկաթյա ձեռք"-ը վատը եղավ... դու նրան չես կարողանա փոխել, այն դեպքում, երբ ժողովրդավարական ճանապարհով ընտրված առաջնորդին միշտ կարող ես փոխել:

----------

Varzor (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> .... Եթե դու դեմ ես մեր սահմանադրությանը, флаг в руки, կամ հավաքում ես քո նման հետամնացների, ու նախաձեռնում երկրի դեգրադացիա, կամ էլ բարի ճանապարհ թեկուզ ժամանակակից Ռուսաստան, մանավանդ Չեչնչի։ Ընտեղ երկաթի տեղը ձեռնոցը ոսկուց ա


Ներող, բայց ես էլ եմ դեմ մեր սահմանադրությանը:
Ավելին ասեմ. վերջին անգամ, երբ մասնակցել եմ ինչ-որ պետական քվեարկության (դա եղել է հեռավոր 2005-ի սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները), դեն եմ նետել արդեն նախապես "այո" նշված թերթիկը հենց քվեատուփի մոտ։
Եթե ներկայիս սահմանադրությանը դեմ լինելը համարում ես հետամնացություն և դեգրադացիա, ապա կարող ես ինքնուրույն ուղևորվել ռուս-թաթարական հորդայի սահմանները  :Smile: 




> Ես էլ, որպես Նիկոլի հովանավոր, անհամբեր սպասում եմ ՍՎԴ-ով մարդկանց։


Ապ ես էլ էս 2 տարի է գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե էս ո՞վ է էդ հովանավորը  :Smile: 
Տնաշեն, շուտ ասա, սրտնես հանգիստ քնենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ներող, բայց ես էլ եմ դեմ մեր սահմանադրությանը:
> Ավելին ասեմ. վերջին անգամ, երբ մասնակցել եմ ինչ-որ պետական քվեարկության (դա եղել է հեռավոր 2005-ի սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները), դեն եմ նետել արդեն նախապես "այո" նշված թերթիկը հենց քվեատուփի մոտ։
> Եթե ներկայիս սահմանադրությանը դեմ լինելը համարում ես հետամնացություն և դեգրադացիա, ապա կարող ես ինքնուրույն ուղևորվել ռուս-թաթարական հորդայի սահմանները



Ես հետամնացությունը եմ համարում երկաթյա ձեռնոց երազելը ։) Դրա համար էլ ստրուկի հոգեբանություն ունեցողին ուղարկում էի Կադիրովին ծառայելու։

----------

Lion (20.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Միայն և միայն ժողովրդավարություն - ուժեղ լինելու այլ այլընտրանք ուղղակի չկա:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես հետամնացությունը եմ համարում երկաթյա ձեռնոց երազելը ։) Դրա համար էլ ստրուկի հոգեբանություն ունեցողին ուղարկում էի Կադիրովին ծառայելու։


Դե օրենքի երկաթյա ձեռնոցը էդքան էլ վատ բան չի  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Միայն և միայն ժողովրդավարություն - ուժեղ լինելու այլ այլընտրանք ուղղակի չկա:


Համամիտ չեմ, բայց համաձայն եմ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե օրենքի երկաթյա ձեռնոցը էդքան էլ վատ բան չի


Օրենքի գերակայության մասին խոսելիս երկաթյա ձեռնոց արտահայտությունը չեն կիրառում ։)

----------


## Lion

> Համամիտ չեմ, բայց համաձայն եմ


Գալուստ Գրիգորի...ի՞չ:

----------


## Varzor

> Գալուստ Գրիգորի...ի՞չ:


Ապեր, հայերենի իմացությունդ խոդ տուր` պքրզ կլինի:
Կարեղ եմ որևէ հարցում համամիտ չլինել, բայց համաձայնել:

----------


## Varzor

> Օրենքի գերակայության մասին խոսելիս երկաթյա ձեռնոց արտահայտությունը չեն կիրառում ։)


Ով չի կիրառում?
Ես կիրառում եմ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ճիշտ ա ասում բայց.

https://www.facebook.com/10002720373...551631?sfns=mo




> ՎԱՆԵՑՅԱՆԻ ՔԱՅԼԵՐԸ ՝ ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻՆ
> 
> ԱԱԾ նախկին տնօրեն Արթուր Վանեցյանի հայտարարությունը, որ նա արեց ի պատասխան վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի, արժանացավ հանրության բավական կոշտ հակազդեցությանը։
> Ինչքան էլ Վանեցյանը հղում աներ սպայի պատվին, հանրությունը ինտուիտիվ զգում է, որ հայտարարությունն ինքնին, դրա գոյությունն արդեն սպայական կոդեքսի ամենապրիմիտիվ կանոնների ոտնահարում է։
> Բայց ինչքան էլ այս գնահատականը համատարած է, չի ձեւակերպվել, թե կոնկրետ ինչու և ինչպես է Վանեցյանը ոտնահարել սպայի պատիվը։
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ իր հայտնի հայտարարությունն անելու պահին, սեպտեմբերի 16-ի կեսօրին, գեներալ-մայոր Արթուր Վանեցյանը դեռեւս Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության տնօրեն էր, որովհետեւ դե յուրե նրա պաշտոնավարումը պիտի դադարեր նախագահի հրամանագիրը ստորագրվելուց եւ հրապարակվելուց հետո։
> Ատացվում է, որ վարչապետին ենթակա Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության տնօրենը հայտարարություն է անում իր հրամանատարի դեմ։ Հայաստանի զինված ուժերի գործող գեներալ– մայորը, ինչպիսին հանդիսանում էր Արթուր Վանեցյանը հայտարարության պահին, հայտարարություն է անում  իր գերագույն հրամանատարի դեմ։
> Նա, ով թեկուզ չնչին պատկերացում ունի սպայական պատվի մասին, կարող է ասել, որ այս քայլը այլ կերպ, քան դավաճանություն՝ դժվար է որակել։ Որակման ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։
> Դեռ ավելին, Հայաստանի զինված ուժերի եւ մասնավորապես ԱԱԾ գերագույն հրամանատար, վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դեմ հայտարարությունը Արթուր Վանեցյանի հրամանով տեղադրվում է Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության պաշտոնական կայքում,
> ...

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ա ասում բայց.
> https://www.facebook.com/10002720373...551631?sfns=mo


Միակողմանի "ճիշտ" է ասում: Մասնավորապես դա երևում է հետգրությունում:
Օրինակ` հրամանատարի դեմ հայտարարություն անելը դեռ դավաճանություն չէ:

Բայց ամենա շատը բացեց.



> Նոր Հայաստանում դավաճանական քայլերի հեղինակը քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվել չի կարող


Ոնց որ թե գրողը ուրիշ մոլորակում կամ իրականությունում է ապրում:
Կարճ ասած` պոպլուլիստական գրառում էր: Չգիտեմ, թե գրառողն ով է, բայց եթե իշխող վարչակարգի հետ սերտ կապերի մեջ չի, ուրեմն կարելի որակել նաև սապոնվելու գրառում:

----------


## Գաղթական

Վանեցյանի պատասխանից արդեն ուժեղ սկանդալի հոտ ա գալիս...

Էն ո՞վ էր ասում թեժ աշուն...

Հ.Գ. Մենակ չհասկացա, թե Մոսկվա՞ ինչի էր գնացել..
ասում են՝ Տաշիր Սամոյի մոտ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վանեցյանի պատասխանից արդեն ուժեղ սկանդալի հոտ ա գալիս...
> 
> Էն ո՞վ էր ասում թեժ աշուն...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մենակ չհասկացա, թե Մոսկվա՞ ինչի էր գնացել..
> ասում են՝ Տաշիր Սամոյի մոտ...


Հոպար, իմ պատկերացմամբ ոչ մի թեժ աշուն չի լինելու։ Եթե լինի էլ, նախաձեռնողը վարչապետն ա լինելու, ոչ թե ուրիշ մեկը։ 

Վանեցյանին զվյոզդը տարել ա պռոստը ու արդյունքում սկսել ա տուֆտել։ Ես իրան մարդկայնորեն հասկանում եմ - լրիվ անճանաչելիությունից մի քանի ամսվա մեջ երկրի ամենաճանաչված պաշտոնյա դառնալը պսիխիկայի համար հեշտ չի, ու արագ սկսում ես հավատալ սեփական անձի անփոխարինելիությանը։ Կողքից էլ մի երկու հոգի շիրա են տվել, արդյունքն էս տհաճ վիճակն ա։

----------

Chuk (24.09.2019), Varzor (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019), Գաղթական (23.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Թեժ աշուն արդեն սկսվել է և ընթանում է, հետո ավելի թեժ կլինի, կապված օրինակ ՍԴ կամ "գույքային" օրինագծի հետ, մանր բաները էլ չասած:

Ի դեպ, եթե Վանեցյանն իրոք վատն էր, կհուշե՞ք, ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ այդ վատ մարդը 1.5 նման կարևորագույն պաշտոն է զբաղեցրել:

Դառավ Կագանովիչ-Եժով-Բերիա պատմությունը՝ հերոսացում, իդեալականացում, հետո՝ փնովում: Երեքն էլ, իհարկե, մեղմ ասած լավ մարդիկ չեն եղել, բայց օրինաչափ հարց է ծագում՝ իսկ գուցե այդ հենց նրանց նշանակո՞ղը խնդիրներ ունի նորմալ կադրերի ընտրության հետ:

----------


## Varzor

> Թեժ աշուն արդեն սկսվել է և ընթանում է, հետո ավելի թեժ կլինի, կապված օրինակ ՍԴ կամ "գույքային" օրինագծի հետ, մանր բաները էլ չասած:
> 
> Ի դեպ, եթե Վանեցյանն իրոք վատն էր, կհուշե՞ք, ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ այդ վատ մարդը 1.5 նման կարևորագույն պաշտոն է զբաղեցրել:
> 
> Դառավ Կագանովիչ-Եժով-Բերիա պատմությունը՝ հերոսացում, իդեալականացում, հետո՝ փնովում: Երեքն էլ, իհարկե, մեղմ ասած լավ մարդիկ չեն եղել, բայց օրինաչափ հարց է ծագում՝ իսկ գուցե այդ հենց նրանց նշանակո՞ղը խնդիրներ ունի նորմալ կադրերի ընտրության հետ:


Լիոն ջան, ինչ թեժ աշուն, ինչ բան?
ՀՀԿ-ի ժամանակ քաղաքական դաշտն այնքան լճացած ու տաղտկալի է եղել, որ ներկայիս աշխուժացումն ու նորմալ պրոեսները արդեն թեժ են թվում:
ԻՀԿ նորմալ է, որ երկրում օրենքներ են ընդունվում, որոնք միտված են առողջացմանը, նորմալ է, որ պաշտոնանկություններ և նոր նշանակումներ են լինում, քննադատություններ, գովերգումներ և ցեխ շպրտոցի է լինում: Էդ ամենը *նորմալ* քաղաքական գործընթացներ են և ստեղ որևէ արտառոց կամ ահասարսուռ բան չկա:

Բացարձակ տեղին չէր Վանեցյանի և Ստալինյան դահիճների միջև որևէ զուգահեռներ տանելը: Էդ քանի հոգու է Վանեցյանը գնդակահարել կամ աքսորել?
Էդ կոնտեքստում նաև զուգահեռներ ես տանում Ստալինինի և Փաշինյանի միջև, իբրև թե ընդամենը "նորմալ կադրերի ընտրության հետ խնդիրներ ունեցողներ": Լավա Հիտլերի հետ չես զուգահեռներ տանում, տնաշեն:

Հիմա էդ նույնն է, որ քո և Արշակ Սադոյանի միջև զուգահեռներ տանեմ` գործող իշխանությունների գործողություններում առկա թերությունների մասին բարձրաձայնողներ  :Dntknw:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2019), Life (23.09.2019), Thom (24.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019), Գաղթական (23.09.2019), Ուլուանա (23.09.2019), Տրիբուն (24.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Թեժ աշունն արդեն կա՝ ամեն օր չի, էլի, որ ԱԱԾ նախկին պետն ու երկրի գլխավորն իրար հայհոյում են: 

Մնացածի պահով՝ ես նմանությունը որպես սկզբունք բերեցի: Ես Վանեցյանին չհամեմատեցի այն երեքի հետ, ոչ էլ Նիկոլին՝ Ստալինի - ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ, եթե ենթական վատն է, ապա նրան նշանակողն էլ դրանում իր մեղքն ունի:

----------


## Varzor

Վարչապետի գերթանկարժեք վոյաժը

Ըստ politik.am-ի վերլուծության վարչապետի ուղևորությունը ԱՄՆ պետք է որ արժեցած լինի մոտ 330հզ դոլար, ինչ-որ Gulfstream G550 "գերթանկարժեք" ինթնաթիռով:
Էդ նյութին անդրադարձել են բազմաթիվ կայքեր, բլոգերներ և այլն:

Հիմա ոմանք կասեն դեղին մամուլ, բայց.
Սա ակնհայտ ուռճացված թիվ է, քանի որ կայքի լրագրողները գներ են ճշտել ինչ-որ Jets.ru կայքից: Թե ինչու կոնկրետ այդ կայքից, արդեն մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս:
Օրինակ, Private Jet Charter կայքից տեղեկանում ենք, որ նշված տեսակի ինքնաթիռի մեկ ժամվա վարձույթը $6909 Է:

Եթե էդ "վերլուծողների" մնածաց տվյալները համարենք ստույգ (թռիչքի տևողությունը, ուղևորների քանակը և այլն), ապա
17ժ թռիչքի դիմաց (մինչև Լոս Անջելոս) պիտի վճարվեր $117.453` ավելի քան երկու անգամ պակաս, քան հաշվել են "ճշմարտություն փնտրողները":
Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ինքնաթիռում կարող են տեղավորվել 15 ուղևոր, ապա յուրաքանչյուրի համար արժեքը կազմում է $7830:
Ի դեպ, արժեքը կարելի է համեմատել Երևան-Լոս Անջելոս բիզնես կարգով ողևորության արժեքի հետ (մի թեթև փորփրեցի` $3000-3500): Իրոք որ վարչապետի չարթերը թանկ է  :Dntknw: 

Արա, դե զզվցրիք թողից էլի  :Angry2: 
Մինչև վարչապետի ծախսերը հաշվելը մի հատ ձեզ նայեք, ձեր պահվածքին, ձեր վճարած հարկերին, ձեր տարածած կեղծիքներին ու գարշահոտությանը:
Լավա արել, ծախսելա: Բա չէ, ձեր ուզածով երկրի ղեկավարը պիտի ոտքով այլելովհ գնար, էն էլ հայտնի չի, թե ձերր նման աղբակույտը էդ ճամթին գլխին ինչ օյիններ կխաղար:

----------

Lion (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019), Գաղթական (23.09.2019), Ուլուանա (23.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նույն թեմայով...

Միքայել Մինասյանն ասում է - Երեկ ԱՄՆ-ում իր հնչեցրած խոսքում նա սպառնաց, որ «ծնկի է բերելու» Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին...

Իրականում Նիկոլն ասաց - Եվ երբ որ մենք ասում ենք, որ եկեղեցու ներքին կյանքի մեջ չենք մտնում, *որոշ եկեղեցականներ* դրանից եզրակացնում են ու ասում են՝ սա նախկին կառավարության նման չի, սա թույլ կառավարություն է, եկեք քանդենք էս կառավարության ոտքերի տակը, շատ ուժեղ հակահարված կստանան։ Եվ ծնկի կբերվեն, բառիս թե բուն, թե փոխաբերական իմաստով։

Այս սենց մանր մանիպուլյացիաներ...

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019), Գաղթական (23.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Թեժ աշունն արդեն կա՝ ամեն օր չի, էլի, որ ԱԱԾ նախկին պետն ու երկրի գլխավորն իրար հայհոյում են: 
> 
> Մնացածի պահով՝ ես նմանությունը որպես սկզբունք բերեցի: Ես Վանեցյանին չհամեմատեցի այն երեքի հետ, ոչ էլ Նիկոլին՝ Ստալինի - ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ, եթե ենթական վատն է, ապա նրան նշանակողն էլ դրանում իր մեղքն ունի:


Լիոն ջան, քաղաքական դաշտի գզվռտոցը մեր վերլուծելու բանը չի: Ենթակայի և նշանակողի միջև հարաբերություններ` նույնպես: Լավ ու վատի հարց չկա, մեղավոր անմեղ չեմ ման գալիս` էդ ամենի վրա թքա պիտի ունենա ՀՀ շարքային քաղաքացին:

Բայց քո առաջարկած տրամաբանությամբ հետևյալն է.
Վանեցյանին աշխատանքի է նշանակել Նիկոլը:
Վանեցյանը լավը չէր` ազատեցին:
Նիկոլը իր մեղքի բաժինն ունի Վանեցյանը վատը լինելու մեջ:

Նիկոլին աշխատանքի է նշանակել ԱԺ-ն,
Նիկոլը էդքան էլ լավը չի, որովհետև լավ նշանակումներ չի անում:
ԱԺ-ն իր մեքի բաժինն ունի Նիկոլի վատը լինելու մեջ:

ԱԺ-ն Լիոնն է (կարդա` ժողովուրդն է) ընտրել:
ԱԺ-ն էդքան էլ լավը չի, որովհետև լավ վարչապետ չի նշանակել
Լիոնն իր մեքի բաժինն ունի ԱԺ վատը լինելու մեջ:

Ամփոփում ենք.
Վանեցյանի վատը լինելու մեջ Լիոնն է մեղավոր:
Սաղ դու ես մեղավոր ապեր  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, տրամաբանական կապը կաղում է - Նիկոլին ընտրել ենք այլ ընտրություն չունենալով՝ հակահեղափոխական հարվածի վտանգի պայմաններում: Սրան հակառակ՝ Նիկոլը կարող էր գործնականում ցանկացած մեկին, ով համապատասխանում է օրենքի պահանջներին, նշանակել ԱԱԾ ղեկավար:

Ի դեպ, լոսի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Նիկոլը մի թեթև իրավաբանական սխալ էլ արեց - նա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար է պատերազմի ժամանակ, իսկ իրավաբանորեն ՀՀ-ն չի պատերազմում: Ի դեպ, սա հերթական այն խառնաշփոթություններից մեկն է, որը բնորոշում է ՀՀ այս հիմար սահմանադրությանը:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սրան հակառակ՝ Նիկոլը կարող էր գործնականում ցանկացած մեկին, ով համապատասխանում է օրենքի պահանջներին, նշանակել ԱԱԾ ղեկավար:


Իսկ շատ է՞ին օրենքի պահանջներին համապատասխանող թեկնածուները, որ նրանց միջից *ցանկացածին* ընտրեր ))

----------

Thom (24.09.2019), Varzor (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Բավականին կան - բացի այդ, դեռ 1.5 տարի առաջ կարելի էր անել այն, ինչ արվում է հիմա՝ օրենդրական փոփոխություն, որով պատգամավորի հատկանիշներին համապատասխանող անձը կարող էր զբաղեցնել այդ պաշտոնը:

Կրկին լավ լուր - 

1.    Վեց անգամ բարձրացնելու ենք առաջին երեխայի ծննդյան միանվագ նպաստը՝  50 հազար դրամից այն դարձնելով 300 հազար դրամ։

2.   Երկու անգամ բարձրացնելու ենք երկրորդ երեխայի ծննդյան միանվագ նպաստը՝ 150 հազար դրամից այն հասցնելով մինչև 300 հազար դրամ։ Արդյունքում ծնողները կկարողանան հոգալ երեխայի ծննդյան հետ կապված նախնական միանվագ ծախսերը։

3.   Շուրջ 41 տոկոսով բարձրացնելու ենք աշխատող մայրերին տրվող ամսական նպաստը՝ 18 000 դրամից այն հասցնելով 25 500 դրամի։

4.   Գյուղական բնակավայրերում երեխայի խնամքի նոր նպաստի տեսակ ենք մտցնելու. մինչև երեխայի երկու տարեկան լրանալը մայրերին ամսական վճարվելու է 25 500 դրամ:

5.   Աշխատանք ենք տանելու «մանկապարտեզի հերթ» կոչված արատավոր երևույթը փուլային եղանակով վերացնելու ուղղությամբ։ Նախադպրոցական և դպրոցական հաստատություններում ունենալու ենք երկարօրյա խնամքի և ուսման ծառայությունների ընդլայնում, մասնավորապես՝ համավճարի տարբերակով կազմակերպելու ենք խնամք ժամը 08:30-ից մինչև 19:00-ն: Արդյունքում աշխատող ծնողը հնարավորություն պետք է ունենա իր բնակավայրին կամ աշխատատեղին մոտ նախադպրոցական և դպրոցական հաստատություններում իր երեխայի խնամքը կազմակերպել:

 6.   Ամենակարևոր դրույթներից մեկը, իհարկե, երիտասարդ ու երեխա ունեցող ընտանիքների բնակարանային կարիքները բավարարելու ծրագրերն են և 2020 թվականը մեկնարկելու ենք հավակնոտ ծրագրերով, որոնց շրջանակներում երեխայի ծնունդով պայմանավորված հիպոթեքային վարկով բնակարան ձեռք բերելու համար պետությունը տրամադրելու է և՛ միանվագ դրամական աջակցություն, և՛ կանխավճարի ապահովագրություն մարզային բնակավայրերում: Նախնական ծրագրի բյուջեն կկազմի մոտավորապես 500 մլն. դրամ, բայց սկզբի համար, կարծում եմ, սա ավելի քան բավարար կլինի: Զուգահեռաբար աշխատանքներ կտարվեն մարզային բնակավայրերում նպատակային բնակարանաշինական ծրագրերով, որով Քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեն արդեն զբաղվում է։

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բավականին կան - բացի այդ, դեռ 1.5 տարի առաջ կարելի էր անել այն, ինչ արվում է հիմա՝ օրենդրական փոփոխություն, որով պատգամավորի հատկանիշներին համապատասխանող անձը կարող էր զբաղեցնել այդ պաշտոնը:


Բավականի՞ն:
Իսկ իմ հիշելով ընդամենը 2-3 հոգի էին թե ԱԱԾ-ում, թե Ոստիկանությունում:
Բացի այդ՝ 1,5 տարի առաջ հհկ-ական ԱԺ-ն դժվար թե նման օրենք ընդուներ..

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019), Աթեիստ (23.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հեղափոխություն՝ հեղափոխական մեթոդներով: Ու նաև՝ եկեք հիշենք, որ Վանեցյանին ամենևին էլ չնշանակեցին նրա համար, որ ուրիշ հարմար մարդ չկար - նրան ի սկզբանե ներկայացնում էին որպես "հեղափոխության տերմինատոր"՝ լավագույն կադր...

----------

Varzor (23.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, տրամաբանական կապը կաղում է - Նիկոլին ընտրել ենք այլ ընտրություն չունենալով՝ հակահեղափոխական հարվածի վտանգի պայմաններում: Սրան հակառակ՝ Նիկոլը կարող էր գործնականում ցանկացած մեկին, ով համապատասխանում է օրենքի պահանջներին, նշանակել ԱԱԾ ղեկավար:
> 
> Ի դեպ, լոսի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Նիկոլը մի թեթև իրավաբանական սխալ էլ արեց - նա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատար է պատերազմի ժամանակ, իսկ իրավաբանորեն ՀՀ-ն չի պատերազմում: Ի դեպ, սա հերթական այն խառնաշփոթություններից մեկն է, որը բնորոշում է ՀՀ այս հիմար սահմանադրությանը:


Էդ լավ է, որ նկատում ես, որ տրամաբանական կապը կաղում է  :Smile:  Դա նշանակում է` այդպես տրամաբանել պետք չի:

Բայց այս տրամաբանությունն էլ է կաղում:
Նիկոլին ընտրել ենք այլ ընտրոթյուն չունենալով:
Նիկոլը Վանեցյանին նշանակել է այլ ընտրություն ունենալով, բայց արդյունքում սխալվել է:
Նիկոլի ընտրությունը սխալ էր, քանի որ նա ընտրության հնարավորություն ուներ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Նույն թեմայով...
> 
> Միքայել Մինասյանն ասում է - Երեկ ԱՄՆ-ում իր հնչեցրած խոսքում նա սպառնաց, որ «ծնկի է բերելու» Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին...
> 
> Իրականում Նիկոլն ասաց - Եվ երբ որ մենք ասում ենք, որ եկեղեցու ներքին կյանքի մեջ չենք մտնում, *որոշ եկեղեցականներ* դրանից եզրակացնում են ու ասում են՝ սա նախկին կառավարության նման չի, սա թույլ կառավարություն է, եկեք քանդենք էս կառավարության ոտքերի տակը, շատ ուժեղ հակահարված կստանան։ Եվ ծնկի կբերվեն, բառիս թե բուն, թե փոխաբերական իմաստով։
> 
> Այս սենց մանր մանիպուլյացիաներ...


Ու եկեղեցականների պատասխանները այդքան միանշանակ չեն: Մանավանդ դեղին մամուլում  :Wink: 
Հոգևորականը ծնկի է իջնում միայն Աստծո առաջ
Մեր ծունկի գալը թուլություն չհամարե՛ք

Վարչապետին տրվող հարցը սադրիչ էր, փորձ էր ատելության մթնոլորտ ստեղծել

----------


## Varzor

> Ու եկեղեցականների պատասխանները այդքան միանշանակ չեն: Մանավանդ դեղին մամուլում 
> Հոգևորականը ծնկի է իջնում միայն Աստծո առաջ
> Մեր ծունկի գալը թուլություն չհամարե՛ք
> 
> Վարչապետին տրվող հարցը սադրիչ էր, փորձ էր ատելության մթնոլորտ ստեղծել


Էս էլ հարց տվողի և խեղաթյուրված հոդվածների և մեկնաբանությունների հովանավորը  :Wink: 
«Թույլ չենք տա. Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին «ծնկի բերել» փորձողների ծնկներն են ջարդվելու». Միքայել Մինասյան 

Այ տավարի ցավ, թույլ չտալու համար, սկզբից պիտի ՀՀ վերադառնաս` սպասում ենք

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վարչապետի էս ԱՄՆ այցից շատ տպավորված եմ, ու լավ հասկանում եմ համ նպատակը այցի, համ ծրագիրը, համ էլ ելույթների բովանդակությունը ... նու, բացի Ամուլսարից ․․․  :LOL: 

Արա, բայց էս նախիրը առավոտից ամեն ձև ոչխարամտեց, էլ Լոսի միտինգը տապալվեց, էլ անձնական շրջայց ա, հիմա էլ փողերն են հաշվում։ Էն մի հատ Արթուր Ղազինյան կա, օդից ընկած, թազա կուսակցությունով ու ինչքան ուժ ունի դեբիլ։ Բլին, նեվեռայատնի պյան ա․․․

----------

Varzor (24.09.2019), Աթեիստ (25.09.2019), Արշակ (25.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (25.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ հարց տվողի և խեղաթյուրված հոդվածների և մեկնաբանությունների հովանավորը 
> «Թույլ չենք տա. Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին «ծնկի բերել» փորձողների ծնկներն են ջարդվելու». Միքայել Մինասյան 
> 
> Այ տավարի ցավ, թույլ չտալու համար, սկզբից պիտի ՀՀ վերադառնաս` սպասում ենք


Միշիկը կլասիկ սրիկայա։ Իսկ հիմա նաև քաղաքական հալածյալ ա, դիսիդենտ ա, քանի որ քննադատում ա իշխանություններին  :LOL:  Քաքլանի ձենը սաղ կյանքը չէինք լսել, հիմա պետականաշինությունից ա խոսում։ Անցյալը մոռանանք, հանգիստ թողնենք հերոսներին՝ Սերժիկին էլի։ Մենք էլ քո չափ անցյալում հերոսի աներությամբ փող սարքեինք, մենք էլ կուզենայինք էլի, որ անցյալը հանգիստ թողնեին։ Սրիկաները իրանց հետանքցիք էն կողմ բան չեն ուզում տեսնեն ու ոչ մի կերպ չեն հասկանում, ինչ ա կատարվել ու կատարվում երկրում։ 

Սենց որ նայում եմ, ասում եմ հալալ ա Սերժիկին բայց, ինչքան ծայրահեղ ցինիկ սրիկա կար մարդը հավաքել էր շուրջը, դաժե սեփական փեսեն։ Էտ էլ ա էլի ունակություն։

----------

Varzor (24.09.2019), Արշակ (25.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Պարոն վարչապետը եկավ Սինոփսիս, մի 25 րոպե վերացական ներկայացրեց իր ճամփորդության նպատակը, հետի բարձր տեխնոլոգիական արդյունաբերության նախարարը իր նախորդ անգամ ներկայացրած պրիմիտիվ սլայդները նորից թռուցիկ ներկայացրեց, թե ոնց է Հայաստանը ճիշտ տնկած թփերից վերածվում թավ անտառի ու ոնց են հայաստանցիները կամրջով կապվում կալիֆորնիացիների հետ, հետո մի քանի հոգի կցկտուր ու անպրոդուկտիվ հարցեր ուղղեցին (կես ժամում վարչապետը երկա՜ր անիմաստ ծավալվեց 3-4 անիմաստ հարցերի վրա), որոնց մեջ նաև Ամուլսար բառը կար, ինչը լսելուն պես պարոն Վարչապետը թերևս կարելի է ասել մուննաթ եկավ ակնհայտորեն դեբիլ ժողովդրի վրա, որոնք հանքերից, էկոնոմիկայից ու բնապահպանությունից գաղափար չունեն (ինքը արդեն ունի), հավելեց, որ աշխարհի ցանկացած նորմալ երկիր պիտի հանք ունենա ու որ մարդիկ Կալիֆորնիա եկել են ոչ թե ոչխար արածեցնելու, այլ ոսկու հետևից (թերևս ստեղ թքած ենք ունենում, թե Կալիֆորնիայում ոսկին հանքանյութից ցիանիդով էր կորզվում, թե պարզապես գետերից ու հողից հավաքվում էր, ու որ ներկայումս Կալիֆորնիայում մետաղի հանք չկա ու Նահանգները հանքարդյունաբերության, միջավայրի ու առհասարակ ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ ամենախիստ կարգավորումներ ունեցող երկրներից է), և ինքը շատ տխուր է Հայ ժողովդրի նման վերաբերմունքից։ 
Միակ մխիթարականն այն էր, որ ասեց, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ պիտի հարստանան կրթության շնորհիվ, ոչ թե օլիգարխ դառնալու, և որ Հայաստանում 3 տարեկանից պիտի կրթվեն ու կրթությունը բոլորին պիտի հասանելի լինի (էս սփյուռքահայերի սիրած կենացներից է, անուշ խմեք): 
Մի խոսքով՝  Հայաստանի գերագույն խնդիրն ու նպատակը այս պահին փողն ու տնտեսությունն է, և իմ տպավորություններով պարոն Վարչապետին թվում է, թե ընդհամենը հարկային արտոնություններ տալով կարելի է խոշոր ներդրումներ կպցնել (ասենք հարկային արտոնություններ շատ երկրներում կան, բայց չգիտես ինչու խոշորագույն ՏՏ ընկերությունները կուտակվել են միջինից բարձր եկամտահարկ գանձող ու խայտառակ թանկ հողի, գույքի ու առհասարակ կյանքի գին ունեցող Կալիֆորնիայում)։ Մարդու իրավունքների, օրենքների, սահմանադրության, հարմարավետության մասին ոչ մի խոսք։ 
Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի։

----------

Lion (25.09.2019), Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Varzor (24.09.2019), Ծլնգ (24.09.2019), Հայկօ (26.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարոն վարչապետը եկավ Սինոփսիս, մի 25 րոպե վերացական ներկայացրեց իր ճամփորդության նպատակը, հետի բարձր տեխնոլոգիական արդյունաբերության նախարարը իր նախորդ անգամ ներկայացրած պրիմիտիվ սլայդները նորից թռուցիկ ներկայացրեց, թե ոնց է Հայաստանը ճիշտ տնկած թփերից վերածվում թավ անտառի ու ոնց են հայաստանցիները կամրջով կապվում կալիֆորնիացիների հետ, հետո մի քանի հոգի կցկտուր ու անպրոդուկտիվ հարցեր ուղղեցին (կես ժամում վարչապետը երկա՜ր անիմաստ ծավալվեց 3-4 անիմաստ հարցերի վրա), որոնց մեջ նաև Ամուլսար բառը կար, ինչը լսելուն պես պարոն Վարչապետը թերևս կարելի է ասել մուննաթ եկավ ակնհայտորեն դեբիլ ժողովդրի վրա, որոնք հանքերից, էկոնոմիկայից ու բնապահպանությունից գաղափար չունեն (ինքը արդեն ունի), հավելեց, որ աշխարհի ցանկացած նորմալ երկիր պիտի հանք ունենա ու որ մարդիկ Կալիֆորնիա եկել են ոչ թե ոչխար արածեցնելու, այլ ոսկու հետևից (թերևս ստեղ թքած ենք ունենում, թե Կալիֆորնիայում ոսկին հանքանյութից ցիանիդով էր կորզվում, թե պարզապես գետերից ու հողից հավաքվում էր, ու որ ներկայումս Կալիֆորնիայում մետաղի հանք չկա ու Նահանգները հանքարդյունաբերության, միջավայրի ու առհասարակ ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ ամենախիստ կարգավորումներ ունեցող երկրներից է), և ինքը շատ տխուր է Հայ ժողովդրի նման վերաբերմունքից։ 
> Միակ մխիթարականն այն էր, որ ասեց, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ պիտի հարստանան կրթության շնորհիվ, ոչ թե օլիգարխ դառնալու, և որ Հայաստանում 3 տարեկանից պիտի կրթվեն ու կրթությունը բոլորին պիտի հասանելի լինի (էս սփյուռքահայերի սիրած կենացներից է, անուշ խմեք): 
> Մի խոսքով՝  Հայաստանի գերագույն խնդիրն ու նպատակը այս պահին փողն ու տնտեսությունն է, և իմ տպավորություններով պարոն Վարչապետին թվում է, թե ընդհամենը հարկային արտոնություններ տալով կարելի է խոշոր ներդրումներ կպցնել (ասենք հարկային արտոնություններ շատ երկրներում կան, բայց չգիտես ինչու խոշորագույն ՏՏ ընկերությունները կուտակվել են միջինից բարձր եկամտահարկ գանձող ու խայտառակ թանկ հողի, գույքի ու առհասարակ կյանքի գին ունեցող Կալիֆորնիայում)։ Մարդու իրավունքների, օրենքների, սահմանադրության, հարմարավետության մասին ոչ մի խոսք։ 
> Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի։


Կարճ ասած, գոհ ես  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (25.09.2019), Գաղթական (25.09.2019), Հայկօ (26.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարճ ասած, գոհ ես


Ավելի վատ էլ ա եղել ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (24.09.2019), Գաղթական (25.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պարոն վարչապետը եկավ Սինոփսիս, մի 25 րոպե վերացական ներկայացրեց իր ճամփորդության նպատակը, հետի բարձր տեխնոլոգիական արդյունաբերության նախարարը իր նախորդ անգամ ներկայացրած պրիմիտիվ սլայդները նորից թռուցիկ ներկայացրեց, թե ոնց է Հայաստանը ճիշտ տնկած թփերից վերածվում թավ անտառի ու ոնց են հայաստանցիները կամրջով կապվում կալիֆորնիացիների հետ, հետո մի քանի հոգի կցկտուր ու անպրոդուկտիվ հարցեր ուղղեցին (կես ժամում վարչապետը երկա՜ր անիմաստ ծավալվեց 3-4 անիմաստ հարցերի վրա), որոնց մեջ նաև Ամուլսար բառը կար, ինչը լսելուն պես պարոն Վարչապետը թերևս կարելի է ասել մուննաթ եկավ ակնհայտորեն դեբիլ ժողովդրի վրա, որոնք հանքերից, էկոնոմիկայից ու բնապահպանությունից գաղափար չունեն (ինքը արդեն ունի), հավելեց, որ աշխարհի ցանկացած նորմալ երկիր պիտի հանք ունենա ու որ մարդիկ Կալիֆորնիա եկել են ոչ թե ոչխար արածեցնելու, այլ ոսկու հետևից (թերևս ստեղ թքած ենք ունենում, թե Կալիֆորնիայում ոսկին հանքանյութից ցիանիդով էր կորզվում, թե պարզապես գետերից ու հողից հավաքվում էր, ու որ ներկայումս Կալիֆորնիայում մետաղի հանք չկա ու Նահանգները հանքարդյունաբերության, միջավայրի ու առհասարակ ամեն ինչի վերաբերյալ ամենախիստ կարգավորումներ ունեցող երկրներից է), և ինքը շատ տխուր է Հայ ժողովդրի նման վերաբերմունքից։ 
> Միակ մխիթարականն այն էր, որ ասեց, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ պիտի հարստանան կրթության շնորհիվ, ոչ թե օլիգարխ դառնալու, և որ Հայաստանում 3 տարեկանից պիտի կրթվեն ու կրթությունը բոլորին պիտի հասանելի լինի (էս սփյուռքահայերի սիրած կենացներից է, անուշ խմեք): 
> Մի խոսքով՝  Հայաստանի գերագույն խնդիրն ու նպատակը այս պահին փողն ու տնտեսությունն է, և իմ տպավորություններով պարոն Վարչապետին թվում է, թե ընդհամենը հարկային արտոնություններ տալով կարելի է խոշոր ներդրումներ կպցնել (ասենք հարկային արտոնություններ շատ երկրներում կան, բայց չգիտես ինչու խոշորագույն ՏՏ ընկերությունները կուտակվել են միջինից բարձր եկամտահարկ գանձող ու խայտառակ թանկ հողի, գույքի ու առհասարակ կյանքի գին ունեցող Կալիֆորնիայում)։ Մարդու իրավունքների, օրենքների, սահմանադրության, հարմարավետության մասին ոչ մի խոսք։ 
> Տեսնենք ինչ կլինի։


Մինչև ոսկու տենդն էլ Կալիֆորնիայում վաբշե մարդ չկար չէ... բայց լավ ա գոնե պրիզնատ եկավ, որ Կալիֆորնիայից ուղիղ 150 տարով հետ ենք, ոսկու հետևից եկողներն էլ երկիրն իրենցով են անում... էն որ ասում են՝ you can't make this shit up! Մեկը Նիկոլին ասի, որ քյալ-քյալ օրինակները մենակ «անգրագետ Պողոսների» վրա ա ազդում, չնայած աչքիս ազգի մասին իրենց պատկերացումները հենց էդպիսին են, ում 3 տարեկանից կրթել ա պետք, իսկ հիմիկվա սերունդը արդեն պռավալ տված ա, ում մենակ երկրի ընդերքը ծախելով ա կարելի կերակրել։

Բլյած, էս «ներդրումներ, ներդրումներ, ներդրումներով» էլ արդեն էն մի բանից արին... բողոքում են, որ բյուջետային ավելցուկներ ունեք, տո ներքին ներդնողի համար պայմաններ ստեղծեք, վարկի գինը զրոյացրեք, միկրոկրեդիտային ճկուն համակարգ գործի դրեք, պրոֆտեխ կրթության համակարգը վերակենդանացրեք... տնտեսական հեղափոխություն մայ էսս։

----------

Lion (25.09.2019), Varzor (24.09.2019), Բարեկամ (25.09.2019), Վիշապ (24.09.2019), Տրիբուն (24.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մինչև ոսկու տենդն էլ Կալիֆորնիայում վաբշե մարդ չկար չէ... բայց լավ ա գոնե պրիզնատ եկավ, որ Կալիֆորնիայից ուղիղ 150 տարով հետ ենք, ոսկու հետևից եկողներն էլ երկիրն իրենցով են անում... էն որ ասում են՝ you can't make this shit up! Մեկը Նիկոլին ասի, որ քյալ-քյալ օրինակները մենակ «անգրագետ Պողոսների» վրա ա ազդում, չնայած աչքիս ազգի մասին իրենց պատկերացումները հենց էդպիսին են, ում 3 տարեկանից կրթել ա պետք, իսկ հիմիկվա սերունդը արդեն պռավալ տված ա, ում մենակ երկրի ընդերքը ծախելով ա կարելի կերակրել։
> 
> Բլյած, էս «ներդրումներ, ներդրումներ, ներդրումներով» էլ արդեն էն մի բանից արին... բողոքում են, որ բյուջետային ավելցուկներ ունեք, տո ներքին ներդնողի համար պայմաններ ստեղծեք, վարկի գինը զրոյացրեք, միկրոկրեդիտային ճկուն համակարգ գործի դրեք, պրոֆտեխ կրթության համակարգը վերակենդանացրեք... տնտեսական հեղափոխություն մայ էսս։


Դեժավյու է։ Յուրաքանչյուր աչքերը նոր բացած դասական քյալագյոզի թվում է, թե ամենահեշտ փողերը դրանք նաիվ սփյուռքահայերի ու արտասահմանցիների ներդրումներից էկած փողերն են, որոնց միայն մնում է բացահայտել հրաշքների երկիր Հայաստանը`

----------

boooooooom (25.09.2019), Varzor (24.09.2019), Ծլնգ (24.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեժավյու է։ Յուրաքանչյուր աչքերը նոր բացած դասական քյալագյոզի թվում է, թե ամենահեշտ փողերը դրանք նաիվ սփյուռքահայերի ու արտասահմանցիների ներդրումներից էկած փողերն են, որոնց միայն մնում է բացահայտել հրաշքների երկիր Հայաստանը`
> ]


Հոպար, ինձ թվում ա դու չափազանցածված ակնկալիքներ ունես Նիկողից, կառավարությունից ու վաբշե Հայաստանից՝ իրա դիրքով, տեղով, վիճակով, կուտակված խնդիրներով: Շատ նորմալ ա դիմել սփյուռքին, որ գան Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն։ Ոզբեկներին չի դիմում, լոփո լոփո հայրենիքից խոսացող սփյուռքին ա դիմում: Իսկ եթե սփյուռքը սպասում ա, որ Հայաստանում արտադրողականությունը դառնա Հոնկոնգի չափ, էկոլոգիան Կալիֆորնիայի պես, սոցիալական համակարգը Շվեդիա պես, օպերան Իտալիայի պես, ու հետո գա Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անի, ախպեր գոհ ենք, կարան էլ չգան, մենք առնց էտ ներդրումների էլ մի ձևի յոլլա կգնանք:

----------

boooooooom (25.09.2019), Tiger29 (25.09.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019), Գաղթական (25.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հոպար, ինձ թվում ա դու չափազանցածված ակնկալիքներ ունես Նիկողից, կառավարությունից ու վաբշե Հայաստանից՝ իրա դիրքով, տեղով, վիճակով, կուտակված խնդիրներով: Շատ նորմալ ա դիմել սփյուռքին, որ գան Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն։ Ոզբեկներին չի դիմում, լոփո լոփո հայրենիքից խոսացող սփյուռքին ա դիմում: Իսկ եթե սփյուռքը սպասում ա, որ Հայաստանում արտադրողականությունը դառնա Հոնկոնգի չափ, էկոլոգիան Կալիֆորնիայի պես, սոցիալական համակարգը Շվեդիա պես, օպերան Իտալիայի պես, ու հետո գա Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անի, ախպեր գոհ ենք, կարան էլ չգան, մենք առնց էտ ներդրումների էլ մի ձևի յոլլա կգնանք:


Վայթե Վիշապի ասածը էնքան էլ էդ չէր, թե չէ որ Հայաստանը նորարարությամբ հասնի Կալիֆորնիային, շոկոլադով հասնի Շվեյցարիային, տղամարդկությամբ՝ Ալ Պաչինոյին, ծիծիկներով էլ՝ Քիմ Քարդաշյանին, ներդնողը առանց քո գոհունակության էլ կգա։ Իմ կարճ խելքով Վիշապ աղբարն ասում ա, որ լուրջ ներդրողին մուննաթով, ստացած մանդատով ու հարկային փոփոխություններով մենակ գրավելը միամտություն ա, ու այնքան էլ չի գործում դա... շատ-շատ սկսես մուրալ, ինչը արտաքին քաղաքականության մեր գլխավոր վեկտորն էր, բայց հույս ունեինք որ բան ա փոխվել...

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019), Վիշապ (25.09.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ծլնգ, չմուրալ։ Քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն արթնացնել / ոգեշնչել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, չմուրալ։ Քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն արթնացնել / ոգեշնչել։


Էհ հա, բա «Ամուլսարը մնալու ա սար»-ը քաղաքացիական գիտակություն չի՞, բա արթնացել ա, է՜, ոգեշնչված ենք... բայց վրեքներս մուննաթ են գալիս, ու ասում, որ ներդրում անենք։

Բայց ավելի կոնկրետ էս կոնտեքստում որ վերցնենք, քաղացիական գիտակցությամբ ներդրումը համարժեք ա նվիրատվությանը, ինչի համար սովորաբար մուրում են, բայց անունը դնում են ավելի ցիվիլ՝ ֆանդրեյզինգ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չէ, չէի ասի։ Մուրացողին տալը/նվիրելը ուրիշի հանդեպ խղճահարության դրսևորում ա, քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը հողիդ/երկրիդ, այսինքն՝ սեփականիդ կառուցմանը միանալն ա։
Ու ներդնել որ էդքան ասում ա, ես ֆանդռեյզինգը չեմ հասկանում, այլ գործ դնելը/ստեղծելը։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, չէի ասի։ Մուրացողին տալը/նվիրելը ուրիշի հանդեպ խղճահարության դրսևորում ա, քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը հողիդ/երկրիդ, այսինքն՝ սեփականիդ կառուցմանը միանալն ա։
> Ու ներդնել որ էդքան ասում ա, ես ֆանդռեյզինգը չեմ հասկանում, այլ գործ դնելը/ստեղծելը։


Նայի, գցենք ես ունեմ 1մլն դոլլար ներդնելու (երազելը վատ բան չի), ու կա 10 տարբերակ այդ ներդրումը իրականացնելու, որոնցից մեկը՝ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ ներդրումն ա Հայաստանում։ Բայց եթե Հայաստանը զիջում ա լիքը-լիքը բաներով այլ տեղերին (ռիկերով, շահույթի տոկոսներով և այլն), որ՞ն ա իմաստը Հայաստանում ներդնելու, բացի այլուր սպասվածս ավելցուկ շահույթի նվիրաբերությունը Հայաստանին, որը հա, կարաս անունը ինչ ուզում ես դնես՝ սեփականի կառուցում, պապականի պաշտպանում, ապագա սերունդների բարգավաճում և այլն, բայց ի վերջո էլի նվիրաբերում ա, քանի որ դա անելով հրաժարվում ես ավելի բարձր շահույթներից այլուր։ Բայց վիճակը նույնիսկ դա էլ չի. էսօրվա դրությամբ սփյուռքահայի համար հեռվից նեդրումը (առանց հայրենադարձվելու) Հայաստանում գրեթե համարժեք ա սպիսատի, այսինքն այդ 1մլն-ից գցենք մի 50 հազարը դեմ չեմ սպիսատ անելու, ասում եմ՝ լավ, թող էս էլ հայրենիքին ծառայի, վատագույն դեպքում սպիսատ կանեմ՝ կեթա։ Ու սա էլ ա նվիրատվություն։ Ու ներդրողները շատ լավ էլ գիտեն սրա մասին, ինչքան էլ Նիկոլը տափակ օրինակներով չփորձի ապացուցել, որ «կապիտալը հայրենիք ունի»։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայթե Վիշապի ասածը էնքան էլ էդ չէր, թե չէ որ Հայաստանը նորարարությամբ հասնի Կալիֆորնիային, շոկոլադով հասնի Շվեյցարիային, տղամարդկությամբ՝ Ալ Պաչինոյին, ծիծիկներով էլ՝ Քիմ Քարդաշյանին, ներդնողը առանց քո գոհունակության էլ կգա։ Իմ կարճ խելքով Վիշապ աղբարն ասում ա, որ լուրջ ներդրողին մուննաթով, ստացած մանդատով ու հարկային փոփոխություններով մենակ գրավելը միամտություն ա, ու այնքան էլ չի գործում դա... շատ-շատ սկսես մուրալ, ինչը արտաքին քաղաքականության մեր գլխավոր վեկտորն էր, *բայց հույս ունեինք որ բան ա փոխվել.*..


Էտ մուրալը որտե՞ղ եք տեսել, որ ես չեմ տեսել: Կարո՞ղ ա լրիվ ուրիշ ելույթներ ենք նայել… 

Մարդը ուղիղ տեքստով բերանացի ասեց, մեզ սփյուռքից փող պետք չի, մենք հիմա ավելի շատ ենք շինարարություն անում, քան ժամանակին Լինսին հիմնադրամով, մի բան էլ ավել փող ա մտնում տնտեսություն, ԿԲ-ն ռեզերվներն ա ավելացնում: Մարդը ասում ա, նենց ենք անում, որ հարկայինը արդար լինի, հետներդ զոռով փայ մտնող չլինի, դատարաններն արդար լինեն, սեփականությունը պաշտպանված լինի, չենք էլ համոզում որ գաք ապրեք Հայաստանում, բայց եթե սփյուռք ու համայն հայությունից ենք ճոռոմաբանում, կարաք մի փոք բան ամեն մեկդ անեք: 

Ծլնգ ասում ես, թող զրո տոկոսով վարկ տան, լիքը փող կա ․․․ դե պատկերացրու, որ դաժե զրո տոկոսով էլ տան, Հայաստանում հիմա քսան հոգի նորմալ բիզնես նախաձեռնություն չես գտն՝ ժամանակակից ու գրագետ ձևակերպված։ Էտ անտեր սփյուռքը մենակ փողի համար չի որ պետք ա, նաև գիտելիք ա, ուսում ա, բիզնեսի ժամանակակից կառավարում ա։ Դոդի գագո բիզնես չի էլի, որ փողն էլ կա, մարդն էլ կա, բայց կազինոյից ու ցեմենտից էն կողմ ֆանտազիան չի անցնում։ Սփյուռքը դրա համար ա պետք, ոչ թե մենակ փողի, որ մուրում էինք ու քո կարծիքով դեռ մուրում ենք։ 

Մնում ա, Ծլնգ ջան, որ էն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի նման պահանջենք, որ կառավարությունը սաղի տեղը ոլորտ առ ոլորտ շահութաբերություն հաշվի, բիզնես պլաններ գրի, սաղ հաշվարկները անի, էտ ընթացքում, եթե ժամանակ մնա, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծի, հայ թուրքական սահմաը բացի, սաղ ճանապարհները եվրոպական սարքի, երկաթգիծ քցի Երևանից Ամստերդամ, ու սփյուռքին մնա մենակ իրա խնայողություններից մի երկու մանեթ Հայաստանում դնելը, որ Շվեցարական շոկոլադ ուտի: 

Լուրջ եմ ասում, մեկ-մեկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ լիքը մարդ հեղափոխությունից հետո իրոք մոռացել ա, թե որտեղ ու ինչ վիճակում ա Հայաստանը: Հիշացնեմ, ոռիագույն տեղում ա, խելքց դուրս մարտահրավերներով: Մի քիչ կարելի ա ակնկալիքները համապատասխանեցնել իրավիճակին: 

Պռոստը չեմ հասկանում, թե ասենք ինչ կարգի ելույթ էիք սպասում վարչապետից, որից պիտի ոգևորվեիք ու ասեիք, կարելի ա մտածել լավ Հայաստանում մի բան անելու մասին։

----------

John (07.10.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019), Արշակ (25.09.2019), Բարեկամ (25.09.2019), Գաղթական (25.09.2019), Հայկօ (26.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2019), Ուլուանա (25.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, ինձ թվում ա դու չափազանցածված ակնկալիքներ ունես Նիկողից, կառավարությունից ու վաբշե Հայաստանից՝ իրա դիրքով, տեղով, վիճակով, կուտակված խնդիրներով: Շատ նորմալ ա դիմել սփյուռքին, որ գան Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անեն։ Ոզբեկներին չի դիմում, լոփո լոփո հայրենիքից խոսացող սփյուռքին ա դիմում: Իսկ եթե սփյուռքը սպասում ա, որ Հայաստանում արտադրողականությունը դառնա Հոնկոնգի չափ, էկոլոգիան Կալիֆորնիայի պես, սոցիալական համակարգը Շվեդիա պես, օպերան Իտալիայի պես, ու հետո գա Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անի, ախպեր գոհ ենք, կարան էլ չգան, մենք առնց էտ ներդրումների էլ մի ձևի յոլլա կգնանք:


Բրո, իմ ակնկալիքները Նիկոլից ու սույն իրենց «հեղափոխական» համարող ջահելներից շատ համեստ են, հաշվի առնելով նրանց մտավոր ունակությունները՝
ընդամենը մի չռթ կամարտահայտություն Հայաստանում կառավարման համակարգը հեղափոխելու այնպես, որ իշխանությունում խիյարներ հավաքվելու շանսերը քչանան, որ բալքիմ նորմալ իրավական գիտելիքներ ունեցողներ հայտնվեն մոտակա 10-20 տարում, որ մինիմալ պահանջներին բավարարող իրավական համակարգ կարողանան ստեղծել կայուն ներդրումներ ապահովելու համար, ներկայիս թյուրիմացության փոխարեն։ Բայց մինչև հիմա հասկացածիցս նման է, որ Փաշինյանին թվում է, թե իրավական երկիր կառուցելու համար ընդամենը պետք է «ճիշտ» մարդու նշանակել ԱԱԾ տնօրեն ու ամեն ելույթում հայտարարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կոռուպցիոն ընտանիքների մասին։ Իսկ սահմանադրություն փոխելու անհրաժեշտությունը չկա, պետք է ընդհամենը «տնտեսական հեղափոխությամբ» զբաղվել։ Մարդը լրիվ էն վիճակում ա, էն որ ասում են՝ լսել են հարսանիք ա, բայց չգիտեն՝ որտեղ ա։ Կարող ա բարի ցանկություններ ունի, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա։ Ներկա սահմանդրությամբ ինքը շատ լուրջ լիազորություններ ունի երկրում իսկապես բան փոխելու, բայց փոխարենը զբաղված ա Ամուլսարով, Սևանի մակարդակով, Սիս գյուղի ասֆալտով, ձկան խորովածով, ֆռֆռալով, կայֆերով ու ժողովդրի վրա մուննաթ գալով, տենց ա պատկերացնում տնտեսական հեղափոխություն անելը։ Եթե ներկայացուցչական ժողովդրավարություն ա, ուրեմն պիտի պայմանները բարդացվեն ու պատգամավորի աշխատավարձն էլ այնպես բարձրացվի, որ ԱԺ-ում լուրջ մարդկանց հայտնվելու շանսերը մեծանան: Չկա՞ դրա հանարավորությունը, ուրեմն ուղիղ ժողովրդավարություն սարքեք, ժողովուրդը իր իշխանությունը անմիջական ձևով իրացնի: Իսկ սենց 5 տարին մեկ ժողովուրդը ընտրելու է ամիսը 1000 կամ 2000 դոլար ստանալու համար ԱԺ-ում կապիկություն անելու ցանկություն ունեցող խիյարների, էդ խիյարներն էլ ընտրելու են աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին, կամ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին տապալած մեկ այլ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդի։ Ես հույս ունեի, որ մենք մի քիչ լրջացել ենք։ Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն չի եղել, հերթական անգամ մի քյալագյոզի տեղը եկել ա մեկ այլ քյալագյոզ։ Գաղափարական դաշտում ոնց դատարկ էր, դատարկ էլ մնացել ա։

----------

Lion (25.09.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ծլնգ, համաձայն եմ։
Դրա համար էլ ներդրման շահույթը էս դեպքում չպիտի մենակ դրամով հաշվես։ Ու՞մ հայտնի չի, որ հայաստանը հեռու ա լավագույն ֆինանսական շահույթի պլատֆորմ լինելուց։ Ավելին. Եթե չկորցնես, ուրախ եղիր, իսկ դանդաղ շահույթի դեպքում՝ երջանիկ։ Բա քաղգիտակցությունն էլ հենց նրանումն ա, որ էս դեպքում մենակ դրամական շահույթով չես առաջնորդվում, այլ բազում (ինչի ոչ) ուրիշ շահույթներով, այդ թվում և հոգևոր (որի մեջ նվիրա֊մուրատվությունը չեմ ներառում)։ էդ հոգևոր շահույթներից ա, օրինակ, սեփական (պապական) հողի վրա ապրելը, "տանը" զգալը, քո ու սրունդներիդ արմատները ամրացնելը, ոչ հոգևոր շահույթներից էլ կարող ա լինի ավելի բարեկեցիկ ապրելը (դրսում ստեղծածդ նախնական կապիտալով), ու էլի ինչ֊որ նյութական բաներ, որ շատերի համար էական են ու շատերը հենց դրա համար էլ վերադառնում են, ի դեպ (սա կոնկրետ փաստերով եմ ասում)։
Ու այո՜ , ես էդ ոգեշնչող ներդրումներին զուգահեռ  միշտ էլ հասկացել եմ հայրենադարձություն։ Ներդրում առանց հայրենադարձության վիճակախաղի պես ա. դնում ես փողդ ու քաշվում ղրաղ, շահեց՝ լավ, կորցրիր՝ ջանդ սա, գոնե հայի մնաց  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019), Տրիբուն (25.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բրո, իմ ակնկալիքները Նիկոլից ու սույն իրենց «հեղափոխական» համարող ջահելներից շատ համեստ են, հաշվի առնելով նրանց մտավոր ունակությունները՝
> ընդամենը մի չռթ կամարտահայտություն Հայաստանում կառավարման համակարգը հեղափոխելու այնպես, որ իշխանությունում խիյարներ հավաքվելու շանսերը քչանան, որ բալքիմ նորմալ իրավական գիտելիքներ ունեցողներ հայտնվեն մոտակա 10-20 տարում, որ մինիմալ պահանջներին բավարարող իրավական համակարգ կարողանան ստեղծել կայուն ներդրումներ ապահովելու համար, ներկայիս թյուրիմացության փոխարեն։ Բայց մինչև հիմա հասկացածիցս նման է, որ Փաշինյանին թվում է, թե իրավական երկիր կառուցելու համար ընդամենը պետք է «ճիշտ» մարդու նշանակել ԱԱԾ տնօրեն ու ամեն ելույթում հայտարարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կոռուպցիոն ընտանիքների մասին։ Իսկ սահմանադրություն փոխելու անհրաժեշտությունը չկա, պետք է ընդհամենը «տնտեսական հեղափոխությամբ» զբաղվել։ Մարդը լրիվ էն վիճակում ա, էն որ ասում են՝ լսել են հարսանիք ա, բայց չգիտեն՝ որտեղ ա։ Կարող ա բարի ցանկություններ ունի, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա։ Ներկա սահմանդրությամբ ինքը շատ լուրջ լիազորություններ ունի երկրում իսկապես բան փոխելու, բայց փոխարենը զբաղված ա Ամուլսարով, Սևանի մակարդակով, Սիս գյուղի ասֆալտով, ձկան խորովածով, ֆռֆռալով, կայֆերով ու ժողովդրի վրա մուննաթ գալով, տենց ա պատկերացնում տնտեսական հեղափոխություն անելը։ Եթե ներկայացուցչական ժողովդրավարություն ա, ուրեմն պիտի պայմանները բարդացվեն ու պատգամավորի աշխատավարձն էլ այնպես բարձրացվի, որ ԱԺ-ում լուրջ մարդկանց հայտնվելու շանսերը մեծանան: Չկա՞ դրա հանարավորությունը, ուրեմն ուղիղ ժողովրդավարություն սարքեք, ժողովուրդը իր իշխանությունը անմիջական ձևով իրացնի: Իսկ սենց 5 տարին մեկ ժողովուրդը ընտրելու է ամիսը 1000 կամ 2000 դոլար ստանալու համար ԱԺ-ում կապիկություն անելու ցանկություն ունեցող խիյարների, էդ խիյարներն էլ ընտրելու են աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին, կամ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին տապալած մեկ այլ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդի։ Ես հույս ունեի, որ մենք մի քիչ լրջացել ենք։ Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն չի եղել, հերթական անգամ մի քյալագյոզի տեղը եկել ա մեկ այլ քյալագյոզ։ Գաղափարական դաշտում ոնց դատարկ էր, դատարկ էլ մնացել ա։


Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ սկսելու մասին հայտարարել են արդեն ․․․ 

Վիշապ ախպեր, ինչքան խելքները հասնում ա, էտքան են կարում անեն։ Ինչ մակարդակի ՀՀ-ում վերջին երեսուն տարում կրթությունն ա եղել, գաղափարական միքտն ա եղել, էտքան էլ մենք ենք սաղս։ Ինչքան կարացել ենք հեղափոխություն անենք, էտքան ենք արել, որ գոնե երկիրը թալանչի ղզլբաշներցի փրկենք։  

Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա, մենք սաղս դեբիլ ենք, անկիրթ ու հետամնաց, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում։ Սփյուռքում, առանց մի գրամ սարկազմի եմ ասում, հիմնականում լավ կրթություն ունեն, հեղափոխական գաղափարներ, միքտ, ապագային տեսլական ․․․․ կլինի՞ կիսվեք հետներս մի քիչ, հանուն հայության։ Թե՞ ձեզանից մենակ պահանջել ու բողոքելն ա, որ հեղափոխությունը համապատասխանի ձեր բոլոր գաղափարական պահանջներին, իսկ մեզնից էլ հասնում ա ամեն քյալագյոզի մի ձևի յոլլա տանելը ու հաջորդ հեղափոխության մասին մտածելը, քանի որ, դե կներեք, էս հեղափխությունը Վիշապ ախպորս սրտովը չի, Ժան Ժակ Ռուսոյի գաղափարական լուսավորությունը վրեն չի եղել։

----------

Chilly (25.09.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019), Արշակ (25.09.2019), Գաղթական (25.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ սկսելու մասին հայտարարել են արդեն ․․․ 
> 
> Վիշապ ախպեր, ինչքան խելքները հասնում ա, էտքան են կարում անեն։ Ինչ մակարդակի ՀՀ-ում վերջին երեսուն տարում կրթությունն ա եղել, գաղափարական միքտն ա եղել, էտքան էլ մենք ենք սաղս։ Ինչքան կարացել ենք հեղափոխություն անենք, էտքան ենք արել, որ գոնե երկիրը թալանչի ղզլբաշներցի փրկենք։  
> 
> Հիմա ասածս ինչ ա, մենք սաղս դեբիլ ենք, անկիրթ ու հետամնաց, լրիվ անկեղծ եմ ասում։ Սփյուռքում, առանց մի գրամ սարկազմի եմ ասում, հիմնականում լավ կրթություն ունեն, հեղափոխական գաղափարներ, միքտ, ապագային տեսլական ․․․․ կլինի՞ կիսվեք հետներս մի քիչ, հանուն հայության։ Թե՞ ձեզանից մենակ պահանջել ու բողոքելն ա, որ հեղափոխությունը համապատասխանի ձեր բոլոր գաղափարական պահանջներին, իսկ մեզնից էլ հասնում ա ամեն քյալագյոզի մի ձևի յոլլա տանելը ու հաջորդ հեղափոխության մասին մտածելը, քանի որ, դե կներեք, էս հեղափխությունը Վիշապ ախպորս սրտովը չի, Ժան Ժակ Ռուսոյի գաղափարական լուսավորությունը վրեն չի եղել։


Ո՞վ ա հայտարարել սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին: Նիկոլը երբ որ իր վարչապետ դառնալուն խոչնդոտ էր տեսնում, փոխելու անհրաժեշտություն էր տեսնում, հարցը դզզվեց, հանրապետական ոչխարներից հեշտ պրծան, արդեն Էլ չի տեսնում, ինքը արդեն անսահմանափակ իշխանություն ունի, փառք ունի, կարա սաղ կյանք ֆռֆռա, խորոված ուտի ու սելֆի անի ու խոսի ՀՀ-ում կաշառքի բացակայության մասին (հենց կաշառքի դեպք եղավ, կփոխի ԱԱԾ տնօրենին), ինչ վատ ա՞ որ։ 
Իսկ վայթե կարող էր մի չռթ տարբերվեր նախորդ քաղքենիներից, այ հենց դրանից էլ բողոքում եմ։ Պետք չի Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո լինել, ընդհամենը մի գրամ քթի ծակ ու ցանկություն ա պետք խնդիրները հասկանալու ու գոնե կամք արտահայտելու, հավայի բարբաջելու փոխարեն։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էտ մուրալը որտե՞ղ եք տեսել, որ ես չեմ տեսել: Կարո՞ղ ա լրիվ ուրիշ ելույթներ ենք նայել… 
> 
> Մարդը ուղիղ տեքստով բերանացի ասեց, մեզ սփյուռքից փող պետք չի, մենք հիմա ավելի շատ ենք շինարարություն անում, քան ժամանակին Լինսին հիմնադրամով, մի բան էլ ավել փող ա մտնում տնտեսություն, ԿԲ-ն ռեզերվներն ա ավելացնում: Մարդը ասում ա, նենց ենք անում, որ հարկայինը արդար լինի, հետներդ զոռով փայ մտնող չլինի, դատարաններն արդար լինեն, սեփականությունը պաշտպանված լինի, չենք էլ համոզում որ գաք ապրեք Հայաստանում, բայց եթե սփյուռք ու համայն հայությունից ենք ճոռոմաբանում, կարաք մի փոք բան ամեն մեկդ անեք: 
> 
> Ծլնգ ասում ես, թող զրո տոկոսով վարկ տան, լիքը փող կա ․․․ դե պատկերացրու, որ դաժե զրո տոկոսով էլ տան, Հայաստանում հիմա քսան հոգի նորմալ բիզնես նախաձեռնություն չես գտն՝ ժամանակակից ու գրագետ ձևակերպված։ Էտ անտեր սփյուռքը մենակ փողի համար չի որ պետք ա, նաև գիտելիք ա, ուսում ա, բիզնեսի ժամանակակից կառավարում ա։ Դոդի գագո բիզնես չի էլի, որ փողն էլ կա, մարդն էլ կա, բայց կազինոյից ու ցեմենտից էն կողմ ֆանտազիան չի անցնում։ Սփյուռքը դրա համար ա պետք, ոչ թե մենակ փողի, որ մուրում էինք ու քո կարծիքով դեռ մուրում ենք։ 
> 
> Մնում ա, Ծլնգ ջան, որ էն Ռուբեն Վարդանյանի նման պահանջենք, որ կառավարությունը սաղի տեղը ոլորտ առ ոլորտ շահութաբերություն հաշվի, բիզնես պլաններ գրի, սաղ հաշվարկները անի, էտ ընթացքում, եթե ժամանակ մնա, Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծի, հայ թուրքական սահմաը բացի, սաղ ճանապարհները եվրոպական սարքի, երկաթգիծ քցի Երևանից Ամստերդամ, ու սփյուռքին մնա մենակ իրա խնայողություններից մի երկու մանեթ Հայաստանում դնելը, որ Շվեցարական շոկոլադ ուտի: 
> 
> Լուրջ եմ ասում, մեկ-մեկ իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ լիքը մարդ հեղափոխությունից հետո իրոք մոռացել ա, թե որտեղ ու ինչ վիճակում ա Հայաստանը: Հիշացնեմ, ոռիագույն տեղում ա, խելքց դուրս մարտահրավերներով: Մի քիչ կարելի ա ակնկալիքները համապատասխանեցնել իրավիճակին: 
> ...


Տրիբուն ջան, մուրալը մենակ լացելով ու ձեռքը դեմ տալով չի լինում, այլ նաև տակը բան չունենալով ներդրումներ հրավիրելը։ Ու համայն հայրենիք ճոռոմաբանելը ես շատ ավելի շատ Նիկոլից եմ տեսնում, թե չէ սփյուռքում հնչակը դաշնակի հետ չի խոսում, պարսկահայը ռուսաստանահայի, 80-ականներին քոչած հայաստանցին էլ՝ նոր քոչածների, ու բոլորով իրար հետ Հայաստան գալիս են մենակ կայֆավատ լինելու, հետ գնալուց էլ ասում են՝ լավ պրծանք, էս անգամ լուծ չկպանք։

Ասելն էլ քիչ ա, ես հլը մի հատ խելամիտ քայլ չեմ տեսել դատա-իրավական համակարգի բարեփոխման։ Մենակ տեղից հավայի դուրս են տալիս ու սաղ երկիրը անդամ-դատավոր ագոնիայի մեջ ա ընկնում մի ամիս։ Հա, համաձայն եմ՝ կադրեր չկան, լիքը խոսել ենք սրա մասին, ու հայրենադարձությունը կարա լուրջ գործոն հանդիսանալ այս պարագայում։ Բայց դա շատ ավելի բարդ հարց ա, քան ներդրումները, որտև լավ մասնագետների գինը Հայաստանը ի վիճակի չի այսօր տալու։ Ու այս հարցում դեռ պարզ չի, Ամուլսարի շահագործումը դրական ա անդրադառնում «ներդրողների» պահով, թե բացասական։

Ռուբեն Վարդանյաններն էլ ոչինչ էլ չեն պահանջում, իրենք իրենց հաշվարկող մարդիկ ունեն ու ներդնում էին անցած ռեժիմի վախտով էլ, որտև էդ կալիբրի ներդրողները իրենց ճանապարհը կարան առանց հարկային բարեփոխման էլ հարթել, ինչը պահանջում ա հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիա։ Բայց հլը որ Նիկոլից չի երևում, թե ինքը/իր կառավարությունը ընդունակ ա այդպիսի հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայի (ու նույնիսկ հակառակը՝ իրենց կարճատես ու հիմար քայլերով), ու փաստորեն իրենց հրավիրած ներդրողները միջինից փոքր նեդրողներն են, ում համար արդեն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ասացի՝ Հայաստանում ներդնելը սպիսատի նման բան ա (նաև կադրերի պակասի պատճառով, բայց դատա-իրավական բեսպրեդելն էլ ա լուրջ գործոն)։

Իսկ անկնալիքների պահով. կարծում եմ բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք ծառացած խնդիրների ծավալը... ես հլը Նիկոլի վարչապետ ընտրվելու վախտ էի ստեղ ասում, որ մարաթոնի երկրորդ կիլոմետրը հաղթահարվեց, մնաց մի քիչը՝ 40 կմ։ Բայց այսօր կարծես մարաթոնի ուղուց ելել ճահճուտներում քյանդրբազություն անելուց լինենք։ Ելույթներն էլ էն ուժը չունեն, որտև արդեն մոտենում ա իրենց լիարժեք իշխանության մեկ տարին, բայց դեռ շողքերի հետ կռիվ են տանում ու ամեն բառից առաջ հերոսական գարունը ոգեկոչում։

----------

Lion (25.09.2019), Varzor (26.09.2019), Վիշապ (25.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, համաձայն եմ։
> Դրա համար էլ ներդրման շահույթը էս դեպքում չպիտի մենակ դրամով հաշվես։ Ու՞մ հայտնի չի, որ հայաստանը հեռու ա լավագույն ֆինանսական շահույթի պլատֆորմ լինելուց։ Ավելին. Եթե չկորցնես, ուրախ եղիր, իսկ դանդաղ շահույթի դեպքում՝ երջանիկ։ Բա քաղգիտակցությունն էլ հենց նրանումն ա, որ էս դեպքում մենակ դրամական շահույթով չես առաջնորդվում, այլ բազում (ինչի ոչ) ուրիշ շահույթներով, այդ թվում և հոգևոր (որի մեջ նվիրա֊մուրատվությունը չեմ ներառում)։ էդ հոգևոր շահույթներից ա, օրինակ, սեփական (պապական) հողի վրա ապրելը, "տանը" զգալը, քո ու սրունդներիդ արմատները ամրացնելը, ոչ հոգևոր շահույթներից էլ կարող ա լինի ավելի բարեկեցիկ ապրելը (դրսում ստեղծածդ նախնական կապիտալով), ու էլի ինչ֊որ նյութական բաներ, որ շատերի համար էական են ու շատերը հենց դրա համար էլ վերադառնում են, ի դեպ (սա կոնկրետ փաստերով եմ ասում)։
> Ու այո՜ , ես էդ ոգեշնչող ներդրումներին զուգահեռ  միշտ էլ հասկացել եմ հայրենադարձություն։ Ներդրում առանց հայրենադարձության վիճակախաղի պես ա. դնում ես փողդ ու քաշվում ղրաղ, շահեց՝ լավ, կորցրիր՝ ջանդ սա, գոնե հայի մնաց


Այ վերջին պարբերությանդ պահով համաձայնեցինք, դրա համար էլ դա նվիրաբերություն ա։ Իսկ հայրենադարձությամբ հոգևոր ու մնացած բաների բավարարելը. եսիմ, Հայաստանում խնդիրները մի ահռելի մասը ոչ-տնտեսական ա նաև, ու սփյուռքում ապրած շատերի համար այդ խնդիրները կարող են լրջագույն խոչընդոտ դառնալ հայրենադարձության ճանապարհին. լինի քաղգիտակցություն, թե չէ, որտև մի հոգևոր պահանջդ բավարարելով կարող ա մի քանի պահանջներիդ բացահայտ ոտնահարման առերեսվես։

----------


## Վիշապ

Խոսում էին միլիարդների ստվերի մասին, հիմա 100 փուչիկ փաստով՝ մի քիչ ավելի բարձր աշխատավարձ ու թոշակ, մի քիչ ավելի շատ ասֆալտ, մի քիչ ավելի բարձր ՀՆԱ, մի քիչ ավելի քիչ հարկեր, նստած Ռոբերտ, Մանվել ու կարող ա շուտով Սեռժիկ, մեկ էլ հա՝ ժողովուրդը ավելի շատ ա թատրոններ ու թանգարաններ գնում։ Նույն սահմանադրությունը, նույն չմո օրենքները, նույն հանքերը, նույն զիբիլը, նույն մուննաթը, նույն ցիրկը ԱԺ-ում։ Սենց ա՞ ձեր պատկերացումներով հեղափոխությունը լինում։ Էս ստանդարտ իշխանափոխություն ա բալամ։ Եթե անունը հեղափոխություն չդնեք, ապա սաղ ընկնում ա տեղը, դժգոհություններ չկան ։Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մանրից որակյալ ընդդիմություն ա ձևավորվում  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մանրից որակյալ ընդդիմություն ա ձևավորվում


Եթե տենց «հրաշք» լինի, ապա էս սահմանադրությունով ու էս վիճակով լավագույն դեպքում էդ ընդդիմությունը պիտի վիզ դնի ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն կազմել: Էդքան էլ լավատեսական չի թվում: 
Իմ տպավորություններով, Հայաստանը պատրաստվում է ևս մի 10 տարի յուղ վառել:

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե տենց «հրաշք» լինի, ապա էս սահմանադրությունով ու էս վիճակով լավագույն դեպքում էդ ընդդիմությունը պիտի վիզ դնի ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն կազմել: Էդքան էլ լավատեսական չի թվում: 
> Իմ տպավորություններով, Հայաստանը պատրաստվում է ևս մի 10 տարի յուղ վառել:


Ապեր, ես քեզ ու Ծլնգին ի նկատի ունեի  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...Սփյուռքում, առանց մի գրամ սարկազմի եմ ասում, հիմնականում լավ կրթություն ունեն, հեղափոխական գաղափարներ, միքտ, ապագային տեսլական ․․․․


մեծամասնության քյաչալ գլխին ձուն գա, թե ունեն:

----------

Ծլնգ (25.09.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ սենց 5 տարին մեկ ժողովուրդը ընտրելու է ամիսը 1000 կամ 2000 դոլար ստանալու համար ԱԺ-ում կապիկություն անելու ցանկություն ունեցող խիյարների, էդ խիյարներն էլ ընտրելու են աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին, կամ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդին տապալած մեկ այլ աֆտարիտետնի վոժդի։ Ես հույս ունեի, որ մենք մի քիչ լրջացել ենք։ Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն չի եղել, հերթական անգամ մի քյալագյոզի տեղը եկել ա մեկ այլ քյալագյոզ։ Գաղափարական դաշտում ոնց դատարկ էր, դատարկ էլ մնացել ա։


Ապեր էն երկրում որ ապրում էս ըտեղ կապիկություն չի՞։ Եթե ավելի սուր հումոր ես ուզում նայի Բրիտանական պառլամենտում ինչ ցիրկ ա կատարվում։ House of cards–ը դեմը քաք ա կերել։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սենց ա՞ ձեր պատկերացումներով հեղափոխությունը լինում։ Էս ստանդարտ իշխանափոխություն ա բալամ։ Եթե անունը հեղափոխություն չդնեք, ապա սաղ ընկնում ա տեղը, դժգոհություններ չկան ։Ճ


Ապեր, եթե անկեղծ ասենք, ապա մենք չենք էլ պատկերացնում, թե հեղափոխությունն ինչ է, քանի որ վերջին 700 տարում դրանից չենք արել (դրանից առաջ էլ չենք իմացել, թե էդ ինչա ): Անցած դարի բոլշևիկների գալը նույնպես իրականում հեղափոխություն չէր` Կարմիր 11-րդ բանակը օկուպացրեց պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող և արյունաքամ եղած Հայաստանը: Ու դրա հետևանքները մինչը հիմա քաշում ենք:

Հենց մեր նման արած "հեղափոխությունների" համար անցած դարի վերջին քառորդում ստեղծեցին նոր տերմիններ` թավշյա, գունավոր, փոռիկներով ...  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր էն երկրում որ ապրում էս ըտեղ կապիկություն չի՞։ Եթե ավելի սուր հումոր ես ուզում նայի Բրիտանական պառլամենտում ինչ ցիրկ ա կատարվում։ House of cards–ը դեմը քաք ա կերել։


Կարանք սաղ կապիկություն համարենք, բայց պիտի ռեալ նայենք թեմաներն ու գաղափարները:
Եթե քեզ Բրիտանական պառլամենտի ու ՀՀ ԱԺ-ի կապիկությունները նույն որակի են թվում, բան չունեմ ասելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, եթե անկեղծ ասենք, ապա մենք չենք էլ պատկերացնում, թե հեղափոխությունն ինչ է, քանի որ վերջին 700 տարում դրանից չենք արել (դրանից առաջ էլ չենք իմացել, թե էդ ինչա ): Անցած դարի բոլշևիկների գալը նույնպես իրականում հեղափոխություն չէր` Կարմիր 11-րդ բանակը օկուպացրեց պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող և արյունաքամ եղած Հայաստանը: Ու դրա հետևանքները մինչը հիմա քաշում ենք:
> 
> Հենց մեր նման արած "հեղափոխությունների" համար անցած դարի վերջին քառորդում ստեղծեցին նոր տերմիններ` թավշյա, գունավոր, փոռիկներով ...


Վարզոր ջան, նման հարցի պատասխանն իմանալու համար ընդհամենը «Փիլիսոփայություն» առարկայից պետք չէր թռնել (գոնե Արիստոտելեսի «պոլիտիկա» մասից), բայց եթե տենց ա ստացվել, ապա կարելի է օգտվել ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներից:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես քեզ ու Ծլնգին ի նկատի ունեի


Հա, էկանք հասանք նորից դիվանի վրա կամպյուտռի հետևը պախկված, կամ ծիծիկները հավայան կղզիներում արևին տված պոռոտախոս սփյուռքահայերին :Ճ 
Տենց Նիկոլը արդեն վրեքներս մուննաթ եկավ, ասեց՝ դուք ստեղ Կալիֆորնիայից որոշում եք, որ Հայաստանում հանք պիտի փակվի, կամ չփակվի։ Ի՞նչ կարաս ասես, մարդը հեղափոխություն ա արել, ինքը պիտի որոշի։

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, նման հարցի պատասխանն իմանալու համար ընդհամենը «Փիլիսոփայություն» առարկայից պետք չէր թռնել (գոնե Արիստոտելեսի «պոլիտիկա» մասից), բայց եթե տենց ա ստացվել, ապա կարելի է օգտվել ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներից:


Նախ ասեմ, որ ես որևէ հարց էլ չեմ տվել` ինձ մոտ էդ թեմայով հարց չի առաջանում:
Եթե հարց ես դիտարկում, ապա պատասխանն արդեն տվել եմ` վերջին նախադասությունը: Միգուցե քեզ ավելի հարազատ և համոզիչ են ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաները

Փիլիսոփայության դասերից չեմ թռել, մենք համ էլ քաղաքագիտություն ենք անցել  :Tongue: 
Արիստոտելյան դասական սահմանումը ամբողջապես թեման չէր փակում:
Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ մարդկությունը և տեխնոլոգիաները զարգանալու հետաքրքիր հատկություն ունեն, ուստի քաղաքագիտությունը նույնպես զարգացել է  :Wink: 
Ներկայումս դասակարգում են տարբեր հեղափոխություններ, որոնք չեն տեղավորվում Արիստոտելյան սահմանման մեջ:

Բայց մենք, չգիտես ինչու անտեղի կրկնօրինակել ենք "թավշյա" բառը, բայց կատարվածը հետևանքներով հեչ նման չէր Չեխոսլովակիայում կատարված Թավշյա հեղափոխությանը:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե քեզ Բրիտանական պառլամենտի ու ՀՀ ԱԺ-ի կապիկությունները նույն որակի են թվում, բան չունեմ ասելու:


Ոնց կարելի է նույն որակի համարել? Բա ուր մնած "մերն ուրիշ ա"-ն? Մեր ԱԺ-ինն ավելի լավ ապիկությունա` ավելի խնդալույա  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ ասեմ, որ ես որևէ հարց էլ չեմ տվել` ինձ մոտ էդ թեմայով հարց չի առաջանում:
> Եթե հարց ես դիտարկում, ապա պատասխանն արդեն տվել եմ` վերջին նախադասությունը: Միգուցե քեզ ավելի հարազատ և համոզիչ են ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաները
> 
> Փիլիսոփայության դասերից չեմ թռել, մենք համ էլ քաղաքագիտություն ենք անցել 
> Արիստոտելյան դասական սահմանումը ամբողջապես թեման չէր փակում:
> Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ մարդկությունը և տեխնոլոգիաները զարգանալու հետաքրքիր հատկություն ունեն, ուստի քաղաքագիտությունը նույնպես զարգացել է 
> Ներկայումս դասակարգում են տարբեր հեղափոխություններ, որոնք չեն տեղավորվում Արիստոտելյան սահմանման մեջ:
> 
> Բայց մենք, չգիտես ինչու անտեղի կրկնօրինակել ենք "թավշյա" բառը, բայց կատարվածը հետևանքներով հեչ նման չէր Չեխոսլովակիայում կատարված Թավշյա հեղափոխությանը:


Ես պարոն վարչապետին նկատի ունեի, որ «Ժուռնալիստիկա» ֆակուլտետում ակնհայտորեն պիտի որ անցած լիներ։ Բայց կարելի է ունենալ նաև սեփական «ճշմարտությունները» ու օգտվել ժողովդրի քյալությունից։ 
Իզուր չեն ասում, որ իշխանությունից մարդ կարա ծակերը կորցնի։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարանք սաղ կապիկություն համարենք, բայց պիտի ռեալ նայենք թեմաներն ու գաղափարները:
> Եթե քեզ Բրիտանական պառլամենտի ու ՀՀ ԱԺ-ի կապիկությունները նույն որակի են թվում, բան չունեմ ասելու:


Հոպար ինձ թվում ա քո մոտ ինչպես շատերի մոտ Բրիտանական պառլամենտի մասին ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներ են։ 
Մի քիչ կոնսպեկտած վերջին շաբաթների անցուդարձը գրեմ։
Պառլամենտի ամառային արձակուրդից վերադառնալուց մի շաբաթ առաջ թերթերում լուրեր տարածվեցին որ Բորիկ ձյան որոշել ա պառլամենտը փակի (prorogue) հինգ շաբաթով մինչև հոկտեմբերի 15–ը, որպեսզի պառլամենտը շատ հարցեր չտա ու իր ա երազած բրեքզիթի դեմ բաներ չանի։ Սաղ կառավարությունով փրփուրները բերանին տենց բան չկա չի կարա լինի։ 3 օր հետո հայտարարում են, որ հա փակելու են։ Պառալմենտն էլ արագացված ռեժիմով օրենք ա ընդունում, որ չի կարա ԵՄ–ն լքի այսպես կոչված no-deal տարբերակով, որը բոլոր խելքը գլխին մասնագետները ու ընկերությունները ասում են որ կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու տնտեսության բազմաթիվ ոլորտների վրա, ու վարչապետը պարտավոր ա գնա ու երկարացում խնդրի ԵՄ–ից։ Ինչևէ ամսի 9–ին պառլամենտը փակվում ա(սա լինում ա երբ նստաշրջանը ավարտվում ա, ու տատիին պալատից բերում են, ճառ ասի, նոր նստաշրջան բացվի, սովորաբար տևում ա 4-5 օր)։ Բազմաթիվ պատգամավորներ, նախկին վրչո Ջոն Մեյջորը և այլոք դիմում են դատարան։ Անգլիայի դատարանը որոշում ա, որ սա քաղաքական հարց ա ու դատարանը գործ չունի ստեղ անելու։ Շոտլանդիայի դատարանը որոշում ա որ անօրինական ա փակել։ Հարցը գնում ա Բրիտանիայի բարձրագույն դատարան։ Երեկ երկրի բարձրագույն դատարանի 11 դատավորները միաձայն որոշում ընդունեցին որ Բորիկը չափերն անցել ա ու "prorogation was unlawful, void and of no effect"։ ՈՒ առաջին բառերը որ անասունը բարբաջում ա «I have to say that I strongly disagree with what the justices have found. I don’t think that it’s right but we will go ahead and of course parliament will come back... I don’t think this was the right decision, I think that the prorogation has been used for centuries without this kind of challenge.»։ ՈՒ կառավարության պարտվել ա նաև էն պատճառով, որ ամբողջ կառավարությունում մի հոգի չի գտնվել, որ կստորագրի մի թղթի տակ որ պառլամենտը փակելը զուտ նոր նստաշրջան բացելու համար ա արվել, առանց ուրիշ հետին մտքի։ Այսինքն սաղ ազգին էշի տեղ են դրել։ Հիմա էսօր էլ պառլամենտը բացվեց եկավ ասում ա էս սաղ ներառյալ երեկվա որոշումը էդ էն մարդկանց արածն ա որ ուզում են Բրեքզիթը կանգնացնեն։ Ամեն անգամ no-deal-ի դեմ ընդունած օրենքի մասին խոսելուց ասում ա «surrender bill» ռեֆերենսներ ա անում երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին, յանի պատերազմի մեջ ենք ԵՄ–ի հետ, դուք սաղդ դավաճաններ եք։ Միշիկական ստիլի թերթերն էլ մի մաղձ են թափում էլ դու սուս։ Ես արդեն ահավոր սկսել եմ վախենալ, որտև ամենաոռի բաները երկրներում սկսվում ա երբ դատավորները սկսում են դառնալ ազգի թշնամի։ 


Հ․Գ․ գնամ քնեմ երևի, չի ստացվում բառերով արտահայտել ինչ կարգի պիզդեց ա տիրում։

----------

Life (26.09.2019), Գաղթական (26.09.2019), Տրիբուն (26.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար ինձ թվում ա քո մոտ ինչպես շատերի մոտ Բրիտանական պառլամենտի մասին ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներ են։ 
> Մի քիչ կոնսպեկտած վերջին շաբաթների անցուդարձը գրեմ։
> Պառլամենտի ամառային արձակուրդից վերադառնալուց մի շաբաթ առաջ թերթերում լուրեր տարածվեցին որ Բորիկ ձյան որոշել ա պառլամենտը փակի (prorogue) հինգ շաբաթով մինչև հոկտեմբերի 15–ը, որպեսզի պառլամենտը շատ հարցեր չտա ու իր ա երազած բրեքզիթի դեմ բաներ չանի։ Սաղ կառավարությունով փրփուրները բերանին տենց բան չկա չի կարա լինի։ 3 օր հետո հայտարարում են, որ հա փակելու են։ Պառալմենտն էլ արագացված ռեժիմով օրենք ա ընդունում, որ չի կարա ԵՄ–ն լքի այսպես կոչված no-deal տարբերակով, որը բոլոր խելքը գլխին մասնագետները ու ընկերությունները ասում են որ կատաստրոֆիկ հետևանքներ ա ունենալու տնտեսության բազմաթիվ ոլորտների վրա, ու վարչապետը պարտավոր ա գնա ու երկարացում խնդրի ԵՄ–ից։ Ինչևէ ամսի 9–ին պառլամենտը փակվում ա(սա լինում ա երբ նստաշրջանը ավարտվում ա, ու տատիին պալատից բերում են, ճառ ասի, նոր նստաշրջան բացվի, սովորաբար տևում ա 4-5 օր)։ Բազմաթիվ պատգամավորներ, նախկին վրչո Ջոն Մեյջորը և այլոք դիմում են դատարան։ Անգլիայի դատարանը որոշում ա, որ սա քաղաքական հարց ա ու դատարանը գործ չունի ստեղ անելու։ Շոտլանդիայի դատարանը որոշում ա որ անօրինական ա փակել։ Հարցը գնում ա Բրիտանիայի բարձրագույն դատարան։ Երեկ երկրի բարձրագույն դատարանի 11 դատավորները միաձայն որոշում ընդունեցին որ Բորիկը չափերն անցել ա ու "prorogation was unlawful, void and of no effect"։ ՈՒ առաջին բառերը որ անասունը բարբաջում ա «I have to say that I strongly disagree with what the justices have found. I don’t think that it’s right but we will go ahead and of course parliament will come back... I don’t think this was the right decision, I think that the prorogation has been used for centuries without this kind of challenge.»։ ՈՒ կառավարության պարտվել ա նաև էն պատճառով, որ ամբողջ կառավարությունում մի հոգի չի գտնվել, որ կստորագրի մի թղթի տակ որ պառլամենտը փակելը զուտ նոր նստաշրջան բացելու համար ա արվել, առանց ուրիշ հետին մտքի։ Այսինքն սաղ ազգին էշի տեղ են դրել։ Հիմա էսօր էլ պառլամենտը բացվեց եկավ ասում ա էս սաղ ներառյալ երեկվա որոշումը էդ էն մարդկանց արածն ա որ ուզում են Բրեքզիթը կանգնացնեն։ Ամեն անգամ no-deal-ի դեմ ընդունած օրենքի մասին խոսելուց ասում ա «surrender bill» ռեֆերենսներ ա անում երկրորդ համաշխարհայինին, յանի պատերազմի մեջ ենք ԵՄ–ի հետ, դուք սաղդ դավաճաններ եք։ Միշիկական ստիլի թերթերն էլ մի մաղձ են թափում էլ դու սուս։ Ես արդեն ահավոր սկսել եմ վախենալ, որտև ամենաոռի բաները երկրներում սկսվում ա երբ դատավորները սկսում են դառնալ ազգի թշնամի։ 
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ գնամ քնեմ երևի, չի ստացվում բառերով արտահայտել ինչ կարգի պիզդեց ա տիրում։


Ապեր, մարդիկ կապիկություններ են անում գլոբալ կոնցեպտի շուրջ, ՀՀ-ում մեր ԱԺ-ն դեռ գենդեռ ա քննարկում ու մեկ էլ ոչխարներին մատաղ անելու ձևեր, կարծես սաղ մնացած պարերը պարել են: 
ՄԹ-ն կայացած երկիր ա, կարա իրեն թույլ տա շըփթըփ բրեքզիթ անելու, Հայաստանում դեռ նախնադարյան բարքեր են:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես պարոն վարչապետին նկատի ունեի, որ «Ժուռնալիստիկա» ֆակուլտետում ակնհայտորեն պիտի որ անցած լիներ։


Գրառումդ սկսվում էր "Վարզոր ջան" և ոնց որ ինձ ուղղված լիներ` զարմացա  :Hands Up: 



> Բայց կարելի է ունենալ նաև սեփական «ճշմարտությունները» ու օգտվել ժողովդրի քյալությունից։ 
> Իզուր չեն ասում, որ իշխանությունից մարդ կարա ծակերը կորցնի։


Է հնուց հայտնի է. ուզում ես իմանալ մարդն ով է, կամ շատ փող տուր կամ էլ պաշտոն: Անցած վարչակարգերի պարագայում մենակ պաշտոնը հերիք էր` շատ փողը կարելի էր թալանել  :LOL: 
Ժողովրդի քյալությունից օգտվել են բոլոր ժամանակներում, պետություններում և հասարակարգերում: Որևէ երկիր էդ առումով բացառություն չի կազմում: Տարբերությունը տարբեր ժողովրդների քյալության աստիճաններն են և օգտվողների քյալության աստիճանը  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ոչ-հայաստանցի սփյուռքահայերի շրջանում ընդունված էր համարել, թե Հայաստանում բոլոր գործարարներին խաբում ու գցում են:
Հիմա ՀՀ վարչապետը պաշտոնապես հայտարարում ա, որ նման բան չկա ու դաշտը գործում ա ազատ մրցակցային պայմաններում:
Մալադեց վարչապետին:

Թեկուզ արտագաղթողների քանակից կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ Հայաստանն ապրելու տեղ չի:
Հիմա ՀՀ վարչապետը պաշտոնապես հայտարարում ա, որ Հայաատանը ապագայի երկիր են դարձնելու ու կոչ ա անում բոլորին տուն գնել Հայաստանում, դառնալ քաղաքացի ու տարվա մեջ առնվազն մեկ ամիս ապրել հայրենիքում:
Մալադեց վարչապետին:

Իմ անունից կարամ ասել, որ միշտ էլ երազել եմ հայրենադարձության մասին:
Բայց նախորդ տարվա հեղափոխությունից հետո դա դադարեց երազանք լինելուց ու վերածվեծ կոնկրետ նպատակի:
ՈՒ հենց էս պահին էլ նստած լուրջ ու մեծածավալ ներդրումային ծրագիր եմ մշակում:
Առաջ Աստված:

ՈՒ մի անգամ էլ՝ մալադեց Նիկոլին:

----------

John (10.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, մարդիկ կապիկություններ են անում գլոբալ կոնցեպտի շուրջ, ՀՀ-ում մեր ԱԺ-ն դեռ գենդեռ ա քննարկում ու մեկ էլ ոչխարներին մատաղ անելու ձևեր, կարծես սաղ մնացած պարերը պարել են: 
> ՄԹ-ն կայացած երկիր ա, կարա իրեն թույլ տա շըփթըփ բրեքզիթ անելու, Հայաստանում դեռ նախնադարյան բարքեր են:


Էդ գիտես ինչը հիշեցրեց? Էն, որ.
"Երբ մենք հայերս քաղաքակրթություն ունեինք, ապա մյուս ազգերը ծառերն էին մագլցում: Այժմ, երբ մյուս ազգերը քաղաքակրթություն ունեն, մենք հանգիստ կարող ենք ծառերը մագլցել: "  :LOL: 

ԻՀԿ ԱԺ կապիկությունը կապիկությունա` անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ կոնցեպտի շուրջ և որ երկրում:
Հայաստանում նախնադարյան բարքերը ոնց որ դեռ չեն էլ սկսել` մեր մոտ դեռ նոր է ավարտվում բոլտ ու գայկի դարաշրջանը  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապեր, մարդիկ կապիկություններ են անում գլոբալ կոնցեպտի շուրջ, ՀՀ-ում մեր ԱԺ-ն դեռ գենդեռ ա քննարկում ու մեկ էլ ոչխարներին մատաղ անելու ձևեր, կարծես սաղ մնացած պարերը պարել են: 
> ՄԹ-ն կայացած երկիր ա, կարա իրեն թույլ տա շըփթըփ բրեքզիթ անելու, Հայաստանում դեռ նախնադարյան բարքեր են:


ՀՀ ԱԺ–ում գենդեռ քննարկում ա ոնց որ թե մենակ ԲՀԿ–ն։ Նորից եմ ասում ՄԹ–ի մասին ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներ ունես։ Բրեքզիթը սաղ տակն ու վրա ա արել երկիրը։ Բրեքզիթն էլ շփթփ չի լինելու, հլը նոր ա սկսվում ամեն ինչ։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ-հայաստանցի սփյուռքահայերի շրջանում *ընդունված էր համարել*, թե Հայաստանում բոլոր գործարարներին խաբում ու գցում են:


Այ էս նախադասութոյւնդ արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում է:
Համարելով և ընդունելով չի` փաստերով է: Դու հո վարչապետի ասածով չես որոշել, որ էլ չեն խաբում քցում? Էդ ումից ես էդ ճշմարտությունն իմացել?  :Smile: 
ՀՀ վարչապետի ապագայի մասին արված հայտարարությունները շուտով Մարվելի ֆիլմերի համար նոր սցենարներ են դառնալու  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այ էս նախադասութոյւնդ արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում է:
> Համարելով և ընդունելով չի` փաստերով է: Դու հո վարչապետի ասածով չես որոշել, որ էլ չեն խաբում քցում? Էդ ումից ես էդ ճշմարտությունն իմացել? 
> ՀՀ վարչապետի ապագայի մասին արված հայտարարությունները շուտով Մարվելի ֆիլմերի համար նոր սցենարներ են դառնալու


Մենակ Նիկոլը չի, որ հաստատում ա Հայաստանում համակարգային կոռուպցիայի վերացման մասին:
Էս մեկ:

Թոփ հարկատուների ցուցակում փոփոխություններն երկու:

Ստվերից դուրս եկած հազարավոր աշխատողները երեք:

ՀԴՄ-ների քանակը չորս:

Ամենօր նախկին մեղքերի համար նորանոր բացահայտումները հինգ:

Եվ այլն և այլն:

Սրանք մրցակցային պայմանների առողջացմանը վերաբերող փաստեր չեն, ի՞նչ են ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀՀ ԱԺ–ում գենդեռ քննարկում ա ոնց որ թե մենակ ԲՀԿ–ն։ Նորից եմ ասում ՄԹ–ի մասին ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներ ունես։ Բրեքզիթը սաղ տակն ու վրա ա արել երկիրը։ Բրեքզիթն էլ շփթփ չի լինելու, հլը նոր ա սկսվում ամեն ինչ։


Ես բացարձակ որևէ ծանրակշիռ պատկերացումներ չունեմ ՄԹ-ի մասին ու չեմ կարող ունենալ քանի էդտեղ գոնե մի քանի ամիս չեմ ապրել։ Էս թեման Հայաստանի մասին է։ Հիմա թե անգլիացիք երկու շիշ պիվա խմելուց որոշել են ԵՄ-ից դուրս գալ, էդ մեր քյալագյոզների վարքուբարքը չի արդարացնում: Այսինքն ինչ ես առաջարկում, ուրախ լինե՞նք, որ աշխարհում ամենուրեք կլոուններ կան, ու փառք տանք մեր կլոուններին :Ճ 
ՄԹ-ում բարձրագույն դատարանը կարա գործող վարչապետի որոշումը անօրինական համարի: Չմեռնենք, տեսնենք Հայաստանում կարա՞ նման բան տեղի ունենա: 
ՄԹ-ի սահմանադրությունն էլ կարծեմ մաժորիտար սիստեմ ա նախատեսում, դրա համար էլ խախուտ վիճակ ա:

----------

Freeman (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մենակ Նիկոլը չի, որ հաստատում ա Հայաստանում համակարգային կոռուպցիայի վերացման մասին:
> Էս մեկ:
> 
> Թոփ հարկատուների ցուցակում փոփոխություններն երկու:
> 
> Ստվերից դուրս եկած հազարավոր աշխատողները երեք:
> 
> ՀԴՄ-ների քանակը չորս:
> 
> ...


Իմ ասածն ուրիշ բան էր: Էն, որ սփյուռքում, ըստ քո ասածի, կան մարդիկ, որ դեռ "ընդունել/չընդունելով" են առաջնորդվում, ոչ թե քո ասած փաստերով:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես բացարձակ որևէ ծանրակշիռ պատկերացումներ չունեմ ՄԹ-ի մասին ու չեմ կարող ունենալ քանի էդտեղ գոնե մի քանի ամիս չեմ ապրել։ Էս թեման Հայաստանի մասին է։ Հիմա թե անգլիացիք երկու շիշ պիվա խմելուց որոշել են ԵՄ-ից դուրս գալ, էդ մեր քյալագյոզների վարքուբարքը չի արդարացնում: Այսինքն ինչ ես առաջարկում, ուրախ լինե՞նք, որ աշխարհում ամենուրեք կլոուններ կան, ու փառք տանք մեր կլոուններին :Ճ 
> ՄԹ-ում բարձրագույն դատարանը կարա գործող վարչապետի որոշումը անօրինական համարի: Չմեռնենք, տեսնենք Հայաստանում կարա՞ նման բան տեղի ունենա: 
> ՄԹ-ի սահմանադրությունն էլ կարծեմ մաժորիտար սիստեմ ա նախատեսում, դրա համար էլ խախուտ վիճակ ա:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ` ՄԹ-ի դարդերը մեզ չեն տվել, ոչ էլ մերը ՄԹ-ին: Մենք մեր աչքի գերանը թողած չպիտի ուրիշ աչքի չոփին նայենք:

Հ.Գ.
Բայց ՄԹ-ն ոնց որ էդպիսին (առանձին տեսքով) սահմանադրություն չունի  :Blush:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ ասածն ուրիշ բան էր: Էն, որ սփյուռքում, ըստ քո ասածի, կան մարդիկ, որ դեռ "ընդունել/չընդունելով" են առաջնորդվում, ոչ թե քո ասած փաստերով:


Ձևակերպումս սենց էր.
ոչ-հայաստանցի սփյուռքահայերի շրջանում ընդունված էր համարել..

Ընդ որում՝ «ընդունված էր»-ն էլ անցյալ ժամանակով:

Թե ինչի էր տենց՝ էդ արդեն ուրիշ թեմա ա..

Դու էլ ինձ հարց էիր տվել, թե հո ես վարչապետի ասածով չեմ որոշել Մարվել նկարել,
դրան էի պատասխանում ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մենակ Նիկոլը չի, որ հաստատում ա Հայաստանում համակարգային կոռուպցիայի վերացման մասին:
> Էս մեկ:
> 
> Թոփ հարկատուների ցուցակում փոփոխություններն երկու:
> 
> Ստվերից դուրս եկած հազարավոր աշխատողները երեք:
> 
> ՀԴՄ-ների քանակը չորս:
> 
> ...


Սրանք ոչ թե իրավաքաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխության արդյունք են, այլ զուտ կադրերի փոփոխության ու նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկության։ Սա չի կարող երկարատև կայուն արդյունք լինել, սա ենք փորձում ասել։
Կոպիտ ասած, եթե Փաշինյանը վաղը չլինի, Հայաստանում միանգամից նախկին բարդակն ա վերականգնվելու։
Սենց վախտին Սերժն էլ ա մի քանի օրով փորձել «կարգուկանոն» հաստատել :Ճ ԱԱԾ տնօրենին հանել դնելով երկրում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելը լենինիզմ ա՝ ուղղահայաց իշխանություն՝ հիմնված պրոպագանդայի ու դեմագոգիայի վրա։ 
Ժողովդրավարական երկրում չի կարող «մալադեց Նիկոլին» լոզունգ լինել, էդ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ ա։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2019), Բարեկամ (26.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու էլ ինձ հարց էիր տվել, թե հո ես վարչապետի ասածով չեմ որոշել Մարվել նկարել,
> դրան էի պատասխանում ))


Հարցս հռետորական էր` քո հայրենադարձության որոշման մասին իմացել էինք, երբ դեռ Փաշինյանը ոտք չէր դրել ԱՄՆ  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սրանք ոչ թե իրավաքաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխության արդյունք են, այլ զուտ կադրերի փոփոխության ու նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկության։ Սա չի կարող երկարատև կայուն արդյունք լինել, սա ենք փորձում ասել։


Երկարատև կայուն արդյունք չէ, բայց երկարատև կայուն արդյունքի հիմք:
Ես էլ եմ կողմ, որ Հայաստանում իշխանության 4 թևերը մեկը մյուսին հսկելու ու անվստահություն հայտնելու ֆունկցիա ունենան՝ օրենքով ամրագրված:
Կլինի նոր Սահմանադրություն, կտեսնենք:

Հիմա էս պահին ինչ-որ տեղից պետք էր սկսել ու սկսել են հին թրիքը մաքրելուց, որ համ մաքուր լինի, համ էլ՝ հաջորդների ականջին օղ:
Սրա մեջ վատ բան չկա:





> Կոպիտ ասած, եթե Փաշինյանը վաղը չլինի, Հայաստանում միանգամից նախկին բարդակն ա վերականգնվելու։


Համաձայն եմ:
Տես նախորդ կետը՝ օրենսդրի, գործադրի, նախագահի ու դատական համակարգի միմյանց վերահսկման վերաբերյալ:





> Ժողովդրավարական երկրում չի կարող «մալադեց Նիկոլին» լոզունգ լինել, էդ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ ա։


Ժողովրդական երկրում չի կարա՞ մարդն ազատ կամարտահայտվի:
Ես էլ՝ օգտվելով իմ ազատ կամարտահայտման իրավունքից, ասում եմ մալադեց Նիկոլին՝ նշածս բաների համար:
Էդ լոզունգ չի, գնահատական ա:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հարցս հռետորական էր` քո հայրենադարձության որոշման մասին իմացել էինք, երբ դեռ Փաշինյանը ոտք չէր դրել ԱՄՆ


Եղբայր բայց ես հիմա ուրիշ բան ասեցի՞ ))
Էլի ասի հեղափոխությունից հետո էր որոշումը՝ ԱՄՆ այցի հետ շատ քիչ կապված..

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Կլինի նոր Սահմանադրություն, կտեսնենք:
> ...


Ամբողջ բազարը սրա շուրջ է, ոնց որ թե տեսանելի ապագայում չի պատրաստվում լինել այդ նոր սահմանադրությունը:

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այ վերջին պարբերությանդ պահով համաձայնեցինք, դրա համար էլ դա նվիրաբերություն ա։ Իսկ հայրենադարձությամբ հոգևոր ու մնացած բաների բավարարելը. եսիմ, Հայաստանում խնդիրները մի ահռելի մասը ոչ-տնտեսական ա նաև, ու սփյուռքում ապրած շատերի համար այդ խնդիրները կարող են լրջագույն խոչընդոտ դառնալ հայրենադարձության ճանապարհին. լինի քաղգիտակցություն, թե չէ, *որտև մի հոգևոր պահանջդ բավարարելով կարող ա մի քանի պահանջներիդ բացահայտ ոտնահարման առերեսվես*։


Բա հա։ Հայրենադարձությունը Հայաստան (այսօրվա դրությամբ) զոհաբերություն ա ուզում։ Որովհետև, ընդհանուր առմամբ, հաստատ ավելի բարեկեցիկ կյանքի չես վերադառնում, նույնիսկ եթե դրսից բերածդ փողերով շքեղ տուն ու ամառանոց կառուցես։ Որովհետև․․․ փողոցները դրսի պես մաքուր ու սիրուն չեն, կրթության որակը էն չի, սովորական կենցաղային հարցեր լուծելը խնդիրներով են, վերջապես՝ եթե դու նույնիսկ խիստ բարեկեցիկ ես քո նեղ-անձնական կենցաղը կազմակերպում, շուրջդ այդպիսին չի, ու դա, "լավագույն" դեպքում, ազդելու ա "գոնե" էսթետիկորեն, իսկ դրսից "ցավալը" երկրի համար ավելի հեշտ ա ու թեթև։
Այսօրվա հայրենադաձները, գոնե իմ ծանոթների մեջ, որոնցից 5-6 ընտանիք տեղափոխվեցին Հայաստան էս վերջին տարում, "տուրիստական" հովերով են դեռ ընկալում Հայաստանը, դատելով նրանց ֆիդբեքներից․ սիրուն կաֆե-երաժշտություն կենտրոնում, մինչև գիշերվա ուշ ժամը աշխույժ Հյուսիսային պողոտա, շուրջդ բոլոր մարդիկ հայերեն են խոսում (!), Արարատ լեռ, չքնաղ բնություն ու հին եկեղեցիներ, հանգիստը Հունաստան-Իսպանիա մոտիկ են ու մատչելի - շատ գոհ են, no regret! Բայց մի օր էդ ամենը սովորական ա դառնալու, իսկ "մյուս պահանջների ոտնահարմանն առերեսումը"՝ "լրջագույն խոչընդոտ"։

իսկ իսկապես անղզջում ու անվերադարձ հայրենադարձման համար պիտի հենց սկզբից գիտակցվի, որ դա զոհողությունների գնով ա լինելու, որին պատրաստ լինելու և ընդունելու համար, ըստ իս, ահագին բարձր գիտակցություն ա պետք։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Մուր_Համլետ (11.10.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սրանք ոչ թե իրավաքաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխության արդյունք են, այլ զուտ կադրերի փոփոխության ու նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկության։ Սա չի կարող երկարատև կայուն արդյունք լինել, սա ենք փորձում ասել։
> *Կոպիտ ասած, եթե Փաշինյանը վաղը չլինի, Հայաստանում միանգամից նախկին բարդակն ա վերականգնվելու։*
> Սենց վախտին Սերժն էլ ա մի քանի օրով փորձել «կարգուկանոն» հաստատել :Ճ ԱԱԾ տնօրենին հանել դնելով երկրում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելը լենինիզմ ա՝ ուղղահայաց իշխանություն՝ հիմնված պրոպագանդայի ու դեմագոգիայի վրա։ 
> Ժողովդրավարական երկրում չի կարող «մալադեց Նիկոլին» լոզունգ լինել, էդ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ ա։


Այ սա ճիշտ ա։ Մեխանիզմներ ու կայուն համակարգ պիտի մշակվի, ոչ թե հիմնվի էս պահի պաշտոնյայի բարոյական ազնվության վրա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ամբողջ բազարը սրա շուրջ է, ոնց որ թե տեսանելի ապագայում չի պատրաստվում լինել այդ նոր սահմանադրությունը:


20թիվը տեսանելի ապագա չի՞..

Էս հղումը էլի եմ դրել, մի հատ էլ դնեմ.

https://www.facebook.com/24160094051...538334?sfns=mo




> Կձևավորվի հատուկ խումբ՝ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների նպատակով
> 
> Նախօրեին, «Ֆեյսբուքյան ասուլիս»-ի ընթացքում անդրադարձա նաև անցումային արդարադատության գործիքներին, և ի պատասխան այն  հարցի, թե «ընդդիմությունն ասում է, որ Կառավարության պատկերացրած վեթինգը չի լինելու» նշեցի. 
> «Մենք ոչ միայն հստակ գիտենք՝ ինչ ենք ցանկանում, այլև ունենք ռազմավարական փաստաթղթեր, որոնցից, օրինակ, Հակակոռուպցիոն ռազմավարությունը և գործողությունների ծրագիրն արդեն հանրային քննարկումների փուլում են: Այդ Ռազմավարությունը դրական վերաբերմունքի ու գնահատականի է արժանացել միջազգային կառույցների և քաղաքացիական հասարակության կողմից: 
> Անցումային արդարադատության որոշակի տարրերի մասին անդրադարձ կլինի նաև Դատաիրավական ռազմավարության փաստաթղթում, որն առաջիկայում կհրապարակվի: Մենք պատրաստվում ենք ձևավորել նաև հատուկ խումբ Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների նպատակով, որը նախատեսում ենք կազմավորել 2020 թվականի փետրվարին: Այսինքն, բոլոր աշխատանքները գտնվում են ընթացիկ փուլում: Ինչ վերաբերում է դատավորների և այլ պաշտոնատար անձանց բարեվարքության ստուգման մեխանիզմներին, ապա արդեն պատրաստ է «Դատական օրենսգիրք» սահմանադրական օրենքի փոփոխությունների փաթեթը, որը ներքին քննարկումների և որոշակի շտկումներից հետո այս ամսվա ընթացքում կդրվի հանրային քննարկման»:

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Տրիբուն (26.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

ՖԲ-ից ֆինանսիստ ընկերոջս *գրառումը* բերեմ։




> Ժողովուրդ ջան,
> Ուրեմն ՇԱՏ հետաքրքիր բան է տեղի ունեցել։ Բացի նրանից, որ Հայաստանը էապես ավելի էժան ու երկարաժամկետ միջոցներ է կարողացել միջազգային կապիտալի շուկայից ներգրավել ի համեմատ իր նախորդ թողարկած պարտատոմսերի, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի էժան է ներգրավել, քան իրենից շատ ավելի բարձր ռեյտինգ ունեցող երկրները։
> Մասնավորապես, Հայաստանից հետո շուկա է մտել 3️⃣ մակարդակ բարձր և արդեն ներդրումային ռեյտինգ ունեցող (baa3) Հարավաֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունը և այս երկուշաբթի օրը իր 10 տարեկան պարտատոմսերը տեղաբաշխել է, ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, 4️⃣.8️⃣5️⃣% եկամտաբերությամբ։ Որպեսզի պատկերացնենք, թե սա ի՞նչ է նշանակում, պետք է հիշել, որ Հայաստանի պարատատոմսերը տեղաբաշխվել են 4️⃣.2️⃣% վերջնական եկամտաբերությամբ կամ 65 բազիսային կետով ցածր:
> Եթե #Հայաստան-ը ՀԱՀ-ի պարտատոմսերի եկամտաբերությամբ տեղաբաշխեր (այստեղ չենք մոռանում, որ ՀԱՀ-ը երեք մակարդակ ավելի բարձր ռեյտինգ ունի), ապա 10 տարվա ընթացքում որպես տոկոս ավել վճարելու էր առնվազն 32.5 միլիոն դոլլար!!!
> Սա իրոք ֆանտաստիկ արդյունք է։
> Հղումները՝
> 
> https://web.facebook.com/FinarmAssociation/photos/a.2096106003816945/2467554000005475/?type=1&theater
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nts-over-eskom

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Տրիբուն (26.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՖԲ-ից ֆինանսիստ ընկերոջս *գրառումը* բերեմ։


Կարող ա դաժե 4.2%-ից էլ ցածր լինի ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, էկանք հասանք նորից դիվանի վրա կամպյուտռի հետևը պախկված, կամ ծիծիկները հավայան կղզիներում արևին տված պոռոտախոս սփյուռքահայերին :Ճ 
> Տենց Նիկոլը արդեն վրեքներս մուննաթ եկավ, ասեց՝ դուք ստեղ Կալիֆորնիայից որոշում եք, որ Հայաստանում հանք պիտի փակվի, կամ չփակվի։ Ի՞նչ կարաս ասես, մարդը հեղափոխություն ա արել, ինքը պիտի որոշի։


Ապեր, բայց ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։ Դուք որակյալ ընդդիմություն եք։ 

Բայց դու զայրացած ես, ակնհայտորեն Ամուլսարը քո վրա ավելի շատ ա ազդել, քան իմ վրա, ու մնացած ամեն ինչ աչքիդ փողմիշ ա եղել։  




> Ապեր, մարդիկ կապիկություններ են անում գլոբալ կոնցեպտի շուրջ, ՀՀ-ում մեր ԱԺ-ն դեռ գենդեռ ա քննարկում ու մեկ էլ ոչխարներին մատաղ անելու ձևեր, կարծես սաղ մնացած պարերը պարել են:


Ու քանի որ զայրացած ես ու մնացած բաները աչքիդ չեն երևում, ես քեզ համոզելու համար հիմա բռնեմ ու ասեմ, ախպեր, չէ, մենակ ոչխար ու գենդեռ չեն քննարկում։ Մենակ էս աշնանային նստաշրջանի օրակարգում 70-ից ավել օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություն կա, որ պիտի քննարկվի-ընդունվի, չհաշված երկու ռազմավարությունները, մեկը՝ հակակոռուպցիոն, մյուսը՝ դատաիրակավական բարեփոխումների, դե որ սաղ համակարգային լինի, մեր Լիոնի սրտով, ռազմավարություն ա, բան ա  :LOL:  Ու կընկնենք տրիվիալ համեմատությունների գիրկը։

Բայց ախպորս սիրտը ոնց որ սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ ա ուզում։ Էտ էլ ա լինելու, ապեր, կամաաաց կամացա կծանոթանանք  :LOL:

----------

Արշակ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուբեն Վարդանյաններն էլ ոչինչ էլ չեն պահանջում, իրենք իրենց հաշվարկող մարդիկ ունեն ու ներդնում էին անցած ռեժիմի վախտով էլ, որտև էդ կալիբրի ներդրողները իրենց ճանապարհը կարան առանց հարկային բարեփոխման էլ հարթել, ինչը պահանջում ա հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիա։ Բայց հլը որ Նիկոլից չի երևում, թե ինքը/իր կառավարությունը ընդունակ ա այդպիսի հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայի (ու նույնիսկ հակառակը՝ իրենց կարճատես ու հիմար քայլերով), ու փաստորեն իրենց հրավիրած ներդրողները միջինից փոքր նեդրողներն են, ում համար արդեն նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ասացի՝ Հայաստանում ներդնելը սպիսատի նման բան ա (նաև կադրերի պակասի պատճառով, բայց դատա-իրավական բեսպրեդելն էլ ա լուրջ գործոն)։


Ընկեր, ոչ իմ ձեռի տակ կա վստահելի վերլուծություն, ոչ էլ քո, ոչ էլ երևի որևէ մեկի, թե վերջին տարիներին ՀՀ-ում դրսից արված ներդրումների որ մասն ա եղել մեծերից, ինչքանը փոքրերից, ու որը ինչքան օգուտ ա տվել տնտեսությանը։ 

Բայց մի բան կարամ ասեմ, էտ մեծ ներդրողների հետ «հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայի» արդյունք ա նաև Ամուլսարի ներդրումը, որի ձեռ քաքն ենք ընկել, երկաթգիծը, որի ձեռը քաքն ենք ընկել, քիչ էր մնում նաև ԲԷՑ-ը, որ վերջնական քաքն ընկնեինք, Սանիթեքը ․․․ և այլն։ Էն որ Սամվել Կարապետյանին հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայով համոզում են որ բաշխիչ էլեկտրոցանցերն առնի, ու անունը դնեն ներդրում, բայց իրականում ոչ մի միլիմետր ֆիզիկական ակտիվ չձևավորվի էտ ներդրման արդյունքում, պռոստը առկա ակտիվները ռուսական իտեռայից անցնի Տաշիրին, դե Տաշիրն էլ դարավոր էներգետիկ կառավարման փորձ ունի, Լիդիանի պես ․․․․․ կարան էտ ներդրումները վերցնեն ու խոոոորը մտցնեն ուր ուզում են։ Այ սրանք են որ սրա նրա ետ հարաբերություններով սպիսատային ներդրումներ են անում, քանի որ կորցնելու բան չունեն։ 

Իսկ մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը տաս անգամ չափում, նոր մի բան անում ա, քանի որ եթե չստացվեց, սաղ կորցնելու են։ 

Ասածս ինչ ա, երկիրը իրա սաղ համակարգերով ներդրումների համար պիտի գրավիչ լինի, երկրի նկատմամբ պիտի վստահություն լինի, ու ես   @Վիշապ ի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ հարկային արտոնությունները մի շատ փոքր գործոն են ընդամենը, էն էլ ոչ որոշիչ։ Բայց, էտ ամեն ինչը երկար գործընթաց ա, ու ես համոզված եմ, որ էտ ուղղությամ քայերը շատ ճիշտ են արվում։ Մի քիչ դանդաղ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ անհասկանալի, բայց ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։ 

Ու էս ասածներիս ապացույցը, Աթեիստի էսօրվա դրած ինֆոն էր, որը ճիշը ինֆոյա, ու որը մեր մեջ ասած դեռ պաշտոնական չի հայտարարվում, երևի վաղը կհայտարարվի, ու Աթեիստի ընկերը մի քիչ վռազել ա սաղին հայտնելու  :LOL:  չնայած, տո շատ էլ լավ ա արել։ Էս ինֆոն Հայաստանի համար մի հատ գժական ինֆոյա, ու շատ լավ խոսում ա կառավարության ու կոնկրետ հենց վարչապետի նկատմամբ ահռելի ներդրումային վստահելիության մասին ու շատ լուրջ շրջանակներից, ոչ թե Ռուսաստանում վռազ հարստացած ու իրանց շատ մեծ քաքի տեղ դրած գեղցիներից։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Աթեիստ (27.09.2019), Արշակ (28.09.2019), Հայկօ (27.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, բայց ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում։ Դուք որակյալ ընդդիմություն եք։


Ախպերս, Ակումբում ախմախագույն կարծիքներ քաղաքականության թեմաներով գրելը ինձ ավտոմատ քաղաքական գործիչ չի դարձնում, բայց որ մի երկու քեզ նման ծանրակշիռ համակիր էլ հավաքվի, կարող ա մտածեմ :Ճ
Տեսնես ՀՀ-ում գրանցված լինելը համարվում է՞ ՀՀ-ում մշտապես բնակվող ըստ ՀՀ չմո օրենքների։





> Ու քանի որ զայրացած ես ու մնացած բաները աչքիդ չեն երևում, ես քեզ համոզելու համար հիմա բռնեմ ու ասեմ, ախպեր, չէ, մենակ ոչխար ու գենդեռ չեն քննարկում։ Մենակ էս աշնանային նստաշրջանի օրակարգում 70-ից ավել օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություն կա, որ պիտի քննարկվի-ընդունվի, չհաշված երկու ռազմավարությունները, մեկը՝ հակակոռուպցիոն, մյուսը՝ դատաիրակավական բարեփոխումների, դե որ սաղ համակարգային լինի, մեր Լիոնի սրտով, ռազմավարություն ա, բան ա  Ու կընկնենք տրիվիալ համեմատությունների գիրկը։


Իմ շատ հարգելի Տրիբուն ախպեր, նմանատիպ օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններ եղել են թե Սեռժի ժամանակ, թե Ռոբի ժամանակ, չես հավատում, նայի ասենք 2017-ի ընդունված նախաձեռնությունները՝ https://www.gov.am/files/docs/2578.pdf ։
Դրանցով շա՜տ լուրջ բան ոնց տեսնում ես երկրում չի փոխվել։  Էդ սաղ դանդաղ էվոլյուցիոն զարգացում է, բայց մարդիկ վայթե Սեռժին մեժում էին ոչ թե որպես անձի, այլ ի դեմս իրեն որպես համակարգի, թե՞ տենց չի… 
Արդեն ես էլ եմ սկսում կասկածել, որ ժողովուրդը ընդամենը թագավորին էր ուզում փոխեր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․ Բայց, էտ ամեն ինչը երկար գործընթաց ա, ու ես համոզված եմ, որ էտ ուղղությամ քայերը շատ ճիշտ են արվում։ Մի քիչ դանդաղ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ անհասկանալի, բայց ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։


Իրավական պետություն դառնալը երկար ճանապարհ է և լուրջ գործընթաց. Սերժ Սարգսյան 
 :Pardon: 

Կարա արագ լինի, եթե պարոն վարչապետը սկզբունքայնություն ու կառուցողականություն ցույց տա ու իր ժամանակին ասված խոստումներին հետևի՝




> Նիկոլ Փաշինյան․ «Ես չեմ պատրաստվում ՀՀ վարչապետի կարգավիճակում լինել և՛ վարչապետ, և՛ դատախազ, և՛ քննիչ, և՛ ՔԿՀ պետ»
> ․․․․
> «Մեղմացման մասին չի խոսքը, խոսքն այն մասին է, որ երբ մենք իշխանություն ներկայացնենք, իշխանության թևերի տարանջատումն ամենակարևոր սկզբունքներից մեկն է լինելու, *չի կարելի երբ նույն մարդը համ դատախազ է,  համ քննիչ, համ վարչապետ, կամ օպերատիվ աշխատող*։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ իշխանության դերը իշխանության մարմինների թևերի բնականոն գործունեությունն ապահովելն է, այսինքն՝ դրա քաղաքական պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է կառավարության վրա, իսկ մնացած  մարմինները պետք է կատարեն այդ գործառույթները։ Ես չեմ պատրաստվում ՀՀ վարչապետի կարգավիճակում լինել և՛ վարչապետ, և՛ դատախազ, և՛ քննիչ, և՛ ՔԿՀ պետ, հակառակ դեպքում էլի նույն դաշտ կընկնենք, երբ մի կետից որոշվում է՝ ով է մեղավոր, ով՝ անմեղ»։
> ․․․․


Ինչ որ չի երևում իշխանության թևերի տարանջատումը, հակառակն ա երևում։ 
Ու կարա արագ լինի, եթե քյալ միլիցուն խորհրդական նշանակելու տեղը խելքը գլխին իրավաբաններ ու տնտեսագետներ հավաքեր կողքը հիմիկվա անհասկանալի կադրերի փոխարեն։
Ու կարա արագ լինի, եթե մեծամտությունը թողներ ու զբաղվեր ինֆրաստրուկտուրան կարգի բերելով։ Կարար լիքը բան թխեր զարգացած երկրներից, լիքը բան թափանցիկ ա ու հասանելի, ցանկություն լինի։

Պարզագույն օրինակ բերեմ, մտի Կալիֆորնիայի կառավարության սայթը ու խոսքի հարկերի մասին ինֆրոմացիա փորձի գտնել… 
Նույնը փորձի անել ՀՀ-ի կառավարության սայթում:
Պիտի իմանաս, որ կա նաև e-gov.am, հետո կա e-register.am, պիտի ջոկես որը ինչի համար ա, մտնես ժամերով քուջուջ անես, ներվայնանաս, գնաս առանց գրանցելու բիզնեսդ բացես, սպասես հարկահավաքները գան, որ կարող ա ինֆո ստանաս իրենցից, թե ոնց էր պետք սաղ անել։

Տեսնես քանի՞ տարի ա պետք ՀՀ-ին, որ տարրական ընդամենը քթի ծակ պահանջող հարցեր լուծվեն: 
Էս տարի ու կեսվա մեջ ի՞նչ չտեսնված նորություններ կան բիզնեսի համար․
1․ Սաշիկը էլ փայ չի մտնելու, արխային եկեք (հոր արևով երդված ա, սիստեմը նույնն ա)
2․ Հարկերը քչացել են (էլի հոր արևով երդված ա, սիստեմը նույնն ա)

Մնացածը լիքը հավայի ֆեյսբուքյան ղալմաղալ, սելֆի, ուտուշ խմուշ, մուննաթ-զուննաթ, կայֆարիկ աշխարհայացքը մի փոքր լայնացնող կամանդիրովկաներ ու պրծ։
Էսքանից հետո մնում ա ասել՝ Ամուլսարը սար ա մնալու։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

@Վիշապ ջան, հոպար, եթե սիրտդ արագի մեջ սահմանդարական փոփոխություններ ուզում, էտ փոփոխությունները իրանց որակով ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվի Սերժիկի արած փոփոխություններից։ Ամեն դեպքում, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ փոփոխություններ լինելու են։ 

2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ:




> Իրավական պետություն դառնալը երկար ճանապարհ է և լուրջ գործընթաց. Սերժ Սարգսյան


Իրականում Սերժիկը ճիշտ ա ասել։ Ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի չընտրված, քթերը քաշող ղումարբազի ասածը, ու ինչքան ես դու վատահում Նիկոլի ասածին, որը ընտրված վարչապետ ա, իրա սխալներով, իրա բլթոցներով ու ախմախություններով, բայց հաստատ հայրենասեր ա, թալանչի չի, ու մոտիվացիան միանշանակ դրական ա․ հաստատ իրա ախպերնեին միլիոնատեր չի ուզում սարքի մեր հաշվին։

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ քո վրա լիքը բաներ ազդում են, իմ վրա էլ ա ազդում, բայց կա վստահության հարց։ Ախպեր, ես վստահում եմ, ու պատճառներ ունեմ դրա համար։ Ու ես համբերատար եմ, քանի որ հասկանում են, թե ինչ մաշտաբի խնդիր դրված ու ինչ կարգի մասնագիտական որակ կա էսօր Հայաստանում սենց խնդիրնրը լուծելու համար, սկսած իրավաբանությունից ու տնտեսագիտությունից, վերջացրած գոյւղատնտեսությունով ու կովերին պատվաստելու պրիմիտիվ խնդիրներով։ Ոնց որ ասում են, թող մի քիչ երկար քաշի, բայց թող ուղղությունը ճիշտ լինի։ Ես ուղղության ճշտության վրա կասկածելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։ Բացառությունը էս պահին Ամուլսարն ա, էտ էլ երբ վերջնական լուծումը կլինի, էտ ժամանակ էլ կնայեմ կարծիքս փոխում եմ, թե չէ։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Աթեիստ (27.09.2019), Արշակ (28.09.2019), Գաղթական (27.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> @Վիշապ ջան, հոպար, եթե սիրտդ արագի մեջ սահմանդարական փոփոխություններ ուզում, էտ փոփոխությունները իրանց որակով ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվի Սերժիկի արած փոփոխություններից։ Ամեն դեպքում, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ փոփոխություններ լինելու են։ 
> 
> 2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ:
> 
> 
> 
> Իրականում Սերժիկը ճիշտ ա ասել։ Ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի չընտրված, քթերը քաշող ղումարբազի ասածը, ու ինչքան ես դու վատահում Նիկոլի ասածին, որը ընտրված վարչապետ ա, իրա սխալներով, իրա բլթոցներով ու ախմախություններով, բայց հաստատ հայրենասեր ա, թալանչի չի, ու մոտիվացիան միանշանակ դրական ա․ հաստատ իրա ախպերնեին միլիոնատեր չի ուզում սարքի մեր հաշվին։
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ քո վրա լիքը բաներ ազդում են, իմ վրա էլ ա ազդում, բայց կա վստահության հարց։ Ախպեր, ես վստահում եմ, ու պատճառներ ունեմ դրա համար։ Ու ես համբերատար եմ, քանի որ հասկանում են, թե ինչ մաշտաբի խնդիր դրված ու ինչ կարգի մասնագիտական որակ կա էսօր Հայաստանում սենց խնդիրնրը լուծելու համար, սկսած իրավաբանությունից ու տնտեսագիտությունից, վերջացրած գոյւղատնտեսությունով ու կովերին պատվաստելու պրիմիտիվ խնդիրներով։ Ոնց որ ասում են, թող մի քիչ երկար քաշի, բայց թող ուղղությունը ճիշտ լինի։ Ես ուղղության ճշտության վրա կասկածելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։ Բացառությունը էս պահին Ամուլսարն ա, էտ էլ երբ վերջնական լուծումը կլինի, էտ ժամանակ էլ կնայեմ կարծիքս փոխում եմ, թե չէ։


Ախպեր ջան, ես էլ կվստահեի, եթե էժան ու անգրագետ դեմագոգիայով չզբաղվեր։ Չնայած հասկանում եմ, որ ահագին բարդ ա նախկին լրագրողի համար դեմագոգիայով չզբաղվելը։ Լավ կլինի շանս տա ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ դրսևորվեն ու թոլերանտ լինի մնացածների «բլթոցների» նկատմամբ ևս։ 
Ինչ ա նշանակում՝ «Ամուլսարի հետ կապված այսօրվա երկու ամենասուր հայտարարությունների հեղինակներից մեկին աշխատանքից ազատել ենք խայտառակ ոչ կոմպետենտության պատճառով», բա չասես այ․․․ ցավդ տանեմ, դու սաղ կյանքդ խո տաքսու շոֆեռ... էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, վարչապետ չե՞ս եղել։
Տենց ստացվելու ա, որ ՀՀ-ում իրենից բացի էլ կոմպետենտ մարդ չկա։ Ու, էս մարդը իրեն սենց ա դրսևորում, որովհետև ծանրակշիռ մեծամասնությունը Նիկոլին նստացրել են գլխներին՝ «դու մեր թագավոր, մենք քեզ վստահում ենք, ինչ անես մեջքիդ կայնած ենք» վիճակ ա: Մի խոշոր ու լավ բան արած մարդուն սաղ կյանք իշխանություն տալն ու աստվածացնելը էդքան էլ խելամիտ չի, մանավանդ որ էդ մարդը ոնց նայում ես, դեմ չի, որ իրեն աստվածացնեն: Դրանից էլ ոռի կանխատեսումների առիթ ա առաջանում:

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> 2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ:


Ոնց ուզում եմ էս թեմայում հավասարակշռված կարծիք գրեմ, չի ստացվում :Ճ 
Նոր կարդացի, նայի ինչ ա ասում՝




> 2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ: *Այդ կառույցը լինելու է ապաքաղաքական և ձևավորվելու է բացառապես մասնագիտական հիմքով*: Կարծում եմ, հնարավոր է նաև լուծել ՍԴ-ում առաջացած ճգնաժամի հարցը, եթե ձևավորված խումբն անհրաժեշտ համարի և առաջարկի համապատասխան լուծումներ»


Իրավաբան տղա ա, արդարադատության նախարար։ Ու ասում ա, որ Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններով պիտի զբաղվի *ապաքաղաքական* կառույցը։  Յարաբ էդ ո՞րն ա։  Տեսնես իսկապես տենց ա մտածու՞մ, թե ուղղակի «իրանց վրով սահմանադրությունը կարելու» թեմայից ա վախենում, թե՞ պատասխանատվությունից։
Չի կարելի սաղ ժողովդրի աջակցությունն ունենալ ու էդքան քաքլան լինել՝ «ապաքաղաքական», «անհրաժեշտ համարի», «եթե պարզվի» բլա բլա բլա․․․ Նման է, որ էս մարդիկ հստակ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում, ու դա շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Սրանք ոչ թե իրավաքաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխության արդյունք են, այլ զուտ կադրերի փոփոխության ու նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկության։ Սա չի կարող երկարատև կայուն արդյունք լինել, սա ենք փորձում ասել։
> *Կոպիտ ասած, եթե Փաշինյանը վաղը չլինի, Հայաստանում միանգամից նախկին բարդակն ա վերականգնվելու։
> *Սենց վախտին Սերժն էլ ա մի քանի օրով փորձել «կարգուկանոն» հաստատել :Ճ ԱԱԾ տնօրենին հանել դնելով երկրում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարելը լենինիզմ ա՝ ուղղահայաց իշխանություն՝ հիմնված պրոպագանդայի ու դեմագոգիայի վրա։ 
> Ժողովդրավարական երկրում չի կարող «մալադեց Նիկոլին» լոզունգ լինել, էդ «թագավորն ապրած կենա» վիճակ ա։


Էս մասին էլի եմ ասել էս թեմայում, մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ էդ ձեր սիրած համակարգային փոփոխությունները լինում են առաջին հերթին օրենքով շարժվելու, իրար հետ պրոֆեսիոնալ հարաբերվելու, կոռուպցիան նորմալ երևույթ չհամարելու կուլտուրա/մշակույթ ձևավորելով, ոչ թե թղթի վրա գրած համակարգերով։ Իսկ մշակույթը ձևավորում ա նախ և առաջ նախադեպ ստեղծելով ու հետո էդ նախադեպի համը առնելով, հետևողական լինելով երկրորդ անգամ, երրորդ անգամ ու շարունակ նույնը կրկնելով ու ամրապնդելով։ ՈՒ արդյունքում մարդկանց ստանդարտները բարձրանում են ու այլևս ավելի վատը չեն հանդուրժում։ 
Էս նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկությունը օդից չի հայտնվել։ Ժողովրդի համբերությունն ա հատել ու հներին իրանց վատը լինելու պատճառով գրողի ծոցն են ուղարկել։ Ու նախադեպ ա ստեղծվել։ Ասենք հիմա մարդկանց պահանջներն ու ակնկալիքները իշխանություններից շա՜տ ավելին են, քան Սերժի ժամանակ էր։  Եթե Նիկոլը վաղը չլինի, թեկուզ հենց նույն Սերժը կամ սերժանման մեկը հայտնվի, հա, ավելի վատ կլինի, բայց հաստատ էլ նույն հեշտությամբ չեն կարողանա նույն քաքերը ուտեն, ոնց մինչև հեղափոխությունն էին ուտում։ Հասարակության դիմադրությունն ավելի մեծ ա լինելու։
Իսկ եթե սենց մի քանի անգամ մարդավարի ղեկավար դնենք, ինչքան երկար պահենք տենց վիճակը, էնքան նոր մշակույթը ամրապնդվելու ա ու բարդակին վերադարձը դժվարանալու։ 
ՈՒ իհարկե էս ընթացքում էդ բարի ցանկությամբ նոր կադրերը թեկուզ մանր–մանր, բայց ավելի խելքը գլխին օրենքներ են գրում, որոշումներ են կայացնում և այլն ու արդյունքում թղթի վրա գրած համակարգն էլ ա ավելի լավը դառնում ու լրացնում, համապատասխանում ձևավորվող քաղաքական, պետական ավելի բարձր կուլտուրային։
Բայց էլի եմ ասում․ առաջնայինը թղթի վրա գրած սիրուն–սիրուն համակարգերը չեն։ Էն ա, Սերժի ժամանակ էլ լիքը թղթի վրա գրած սիրուն համակարգեր կային՝ է՛լ իշխանության ճյուղերի տարանջատում, է‎՛լ ֆլան ու ֆստան։ Բայց ո՞վ էր էդ թղթի վրա գրածներին բանի տեղ դնում։ 
Էսօր թեկուզ եթե Նիկոլը մի օրում ձեր երազած ինչ–որ «համակարգային» փոփոխություններ անի, ու քո ասածով վաղը էլ ինքը չլինի ու փոխարենը ինչ–որ վատ մեկին դնենք, էդ սաղ փոփոխություններն էլ կարան ռևերս անեն․ ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ։ Էն ա Սերժը նույնիսկ սահմանադրությունը փոխեց, սիրուն հարմարացրեց իր պահանջներին։ Էդպիսի ընթացքին խանգարող գլխավոր, եթե ոչ միակ գործոնը մարդկանց հանդուրժել-չհանդուրժելն ա։ Անօրինություն չհանդուրժելու ձևավորված մշակույթը։ Իսկ մշակույթը մի օրում չի ստեղծվում։

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019), Բարեկամ (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (28.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս մասին էլի եմ ասել էս թեմայում, մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ էդ ձեր սիրած համակարգային փոփոխությունները լինում են առաջին հերթին օրենքով շարժվելու, իրար հետ պրոֆեսիոնալ հարաբերվելու, կոռուպցիան նորմալ երևույթ չհամարելու կուլտուրա/մշակույթ ձևավորելով, ոչ թե թղթի վրա գրած համակարգերով։ Իսկ մշակույթը ձևավորում ա նախ և առաջ նախադեպ ստեղծելով ու հետո էդ նախադեպի համը առնելով, հետևողական լինելով երկրորդ անգամ, երրորդ անգամ ու շարունակ նույնը կրկնելով ու ամրապնդելով։ ՈՒ արդյունքում մարդկանց ստանդարտները բարձրանում են ու այլևս ավելի վատը չեն հանդուրժում։ 
> Էս նոր կադրերի բարի ցանկությունը օդից չի հայտնվել։ Ժողովրդի համբերությունն ա հատել ու հներին իրանց վատը լինելու պատճառով գրողի ծոցն են ուղարկել։ Ու նախադեպ ա ստեղծվել։ Ասենք հիմա մարդկանց պահանջներն ու ակնկալիքները իշխանություններից շա՜տ ավելին են, քան Սերժի ժամանակ էր։  Եթե Նիկոլը վաղը չլինի, թեկուզ հենց նույն Սերժը կամ սերժանման մեկը հայտնվի, հա, ավելի վատ կլինի, բայց հաստատ էլ նույն հեշտությամբ չեն կարողանա նույն քաքերը ուտեն, ոնց մինչև հեղափոխությունն էին ուտում։ Հասարակության դիմադրությունն ավելի մեծ ա լինելու։
> Իսկ եթե սենց մի քանի անգամ մարդավարի ղեկավար դնենք, ինչքան երկար պահենք տենց վիճակը, էնքան նոր մշակույթը ամրապնդվելու ա ու բարդակին վերադարձը դժվարանալու։ 
> ՈՒ իհարկե էս ընթացքում էդ բարի ցանկությամբ նոր կադրերը թեկուզ մանր–մանր, բայց ավելի խելքը գլխին օրենքներ են գրում, որոշումներ են կայացնում և այլն ու արդյունքում թղթի վրա գրած համակարգն էլ ա ավելի լավը դառնում ու լրացնում, համապատասխանում ձևավորվող քաղաքական, պետական ավելի բարձր կուլտուրային։
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում․ առաջնայինը թղթի վրա գրած սիրուն–սիրուն համակարգերը չեն։ Էն ա, Սերժի ժամանակ էլ լիքը թղթի վրա գրած սիրուն համակարգեր կային՝ է՛լ իշխանության ճյուղերի տարանջատում, է‎՛լ ֆլան ու ֆստան։ Բայց ո՞վ էր էդ թղթի վրա գրածներին բանի տեղ դնում։ 
> Էսօր թեկուզ եթե Նիկոլը մի օրում ձեր երազած ինչ–որ «համակարգային» փոփոխություններ անի, ու քո ասածով վաղը էլ ինքը չլինի ու փոխարենը ինչ–որ վատ մեկին դնենք, էդ սաղ փոփոխություններն էլ կարան ռևերս անեն․ ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ։ Էն ա Սերժը նույնիսկ սահմանադրությունը փոխեց, սիրուն հարմարացրեց իր պահանջներին։ Էդպիսի ընթացքին խանգարող գլխավոր, եթե ոչ միակ գործոնը մարդկանց հանդուրժել-չհանդուրժելն ա։ Անօրինություն չհանդուրժելու ձևավորված մշակույթը։ Իսկ մշակույթը մի օրում չի ստեղծվում։


Արշակ ջան, մշակույթ ձևավորելու համար երկրին իշխանություններ պետք չեն, մի քանի հատ տերտեր կարող են գալ ու ժողովդրին բարոյականություն քարոզել։ Հետո տենց երկա՜ր, սխալների վրա սովորելով նորից կգաք կհամոզվեք, որ ներմալ երկիր ունենալու համար նորմալ համակարգ ա պետք՝ գրագետ ու մանրակրկիտ հղկված բազմաբևեռ ապակենտրոն իշխանություն ապահովող Սահմանադրություն, օրենքներ, կարգավորումներ, իրազեկող, հսկող, վերահսկող, պատժող, կրթող, կարգավորող, արտադրող, սպառող, բլա բլա բլա․․․ Երկիրը մշակույթով չի զարգանում, զարգանում ա կարգավորումներով ու էֆեկտիվ կառավարումով։ Պետությունը կառավարողների հիմնական զբաղմունքն էլ էն ա, որ գրագետ ու աշխատող կարգավորումներ ստեղծեն ու դրանց աշխատունակությունը ապահովեն։ Հիմա եթե սրանք պիտի մանր-մանր, ձեռի հետ, կայֆերով իրենք իրենց համար մշակույթ ապահովեն, ու դուք դրա հետ օքեյ եք, ապա շնորհավորում եմ, բայց հեղափախության իմաստ էն էր, որ մանր-մանր չլիներ, մանր-մանր առաջ էլ էր լինում։  Օրենքների նկատմամբ մեր ժողովդրի մեջ ինչ-որ թյուրընկալում կա, ասենք ասում են՝ թող օրենքը վատը լինի, բայց աշխատի։ Սա աբսուրդ ա։ Օրենքի լավն ու վատը հենց որոշվում է աշխատել/չաշխատելով ու արդյուքներ տալ/չտալով։

----------

Lion (28.09.2019), Ծլնգ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իրավաբան տղա ա, արդարադատության նախարար։ Ու ասում ա, որ Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններով պիտի զբաղվի *ապաքաղաքական* կառույցը։  Յարաբ էդ ո՞րն ա։  Տեսնես իսկապես տենց ա մտածու՞մ, թե ուղղակի «իրանց վրով սահմանադրությունը կարելու» թեմայից ա վախենում, թե՞ պատասխանատվությունից։
> Չի կարելի սաղ ժողովդրի աջակցությունն ունենալ ու էդքան քաքլան լինել՝ «ապաքաղաքական», «անհրաժեշտ համարի», «եթե պարզվի» բլա բլա բլա․․․ Նման է, որ էս մարդիկ հստակ չգիտեն, թե ինչ են ուզում, ու դա շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա։


Վիշապ ջան, ներող, բայց եթե էս որակի պիտի մնա քննադատությունդ, ավելի լավ ա ընդդիմությունը մտքիցդ հանես:

Քննադատությունը չափազանց օգտակար բան կարա լինի, եթե այն մնում ա ադեկվատության ու կառուցողական լինելու տիրույթում:
Մնացածը կոչվում ա հհկ ու թեժ աշուն..

Մարդն ասում ա.
«2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ:
Այդ կառույցը լինելու է ապաքաղաքական և ձևավորվելու է բացառապես մասնագիտական հիմքով:»

Էս էն ա, ինչ կյանքում չի եղել Հայաստանում ու էս էն ա, ինչի մասին կարելի էր միայն երազել:
Այսինքն՝ ապաքաղաքական մասնագիտական խումբ ա կազմվելու մարդկանցից, ովքեր էդ խմբում են հայտնվելու մասնագետ լինելու համար, ոչ թե կամակատար:
Այսինքն՝ ըստ նշանակության էդ խումբը պիտի լինի անաչառ ու գործող իշխանությանը գոհացնելու պարտավորությամբ չկաշկանդված:
Այսինքն՝ պետական շահի ու արդարության տեսանկյունից սրա ՕԳԳ-ն մի քանի անգամ ավելի բարձր կլինի, քան եթե գրողը ՔՊ-ական հրայրթովմասյան լիներ:

Սա ա իրապես ժողովրդավար ու զարգացած երկրի ուղին:
ՈՒ սա ա Նոր Հայաստանը:

Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ հլա էս քաքլաններին նայի, որ հստակ չգիտեն թե ինչ են ուզում...

----------

Chuk (28.09.2019), Varzor (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (28.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Արշակ ջան, մշակույթ ձևավորելու համար երկրին իշխանություններ պետք չեն, մի քանի հատ տերտեր կարող են գալ ու ժողովդրին բարոյականություն քարոզել։ Հետո տենց երկա՜ր, սխալների վրա սովորելով նորից կգաք կհամոզվեք, որ ներմալ երկիր ունենալու համար նորմալ համակարգ ա պետք՝ գրագետ ու մանրակրկիտ հղկված բազմաբևեռ ապակենտրոն իշխանություն ապահովող Սահմանադրություն, օրենքներ, կարգավորումներ, իրազեկող, հսկող, վերահսկող, պատժող, կրթող, կարգավորող, արտադրող, սպառող, բլա բլա բլա․․․ Երկիրը մշակույթով չի զարգանում, զարգանում ա կարգավորումներով ու էֆեկտիվ կառավարումով։ Պետությունը կառավարողների հիմնական զբաղմունքն էլ էն ա, որ գրագետ ու աշխատող կարգավորումներ ստեղծեն ու դրանց աշխատունակությունը ապահովեն։ Հիմա եթե սրանք պիտի մանր-մանր, ձեռի հետ, կայֆերով իրենք իրենց համար մշակույթ ապահովեն, ու դուք դրա հետ օքեյ եք, ապա շնորհավորում եմ, բայց հեղափախության իմաստ էն էր, որ մանր-մանր չլիներ, մանր-մանր առաջ էլ էր լինում։  Օրենքների նկատմամբ մեր ժողովդրի մեջ ինչ-որ թյուրընկալում կա, ասենք ասում են՝ թող օրենքը վատը լինի, բայց աշխատի։ Սա աբսուրդ ա։ Օրենքի լավն ու վատը հենց որոշվում է աշխատել/չաշխատելով ու արդյուքներ տալ/չտալով։


Ախպերս, էս կարողա՞ իմ գրածներն ես կոնսպեկտում: Մի վախտ հոգիս ուտում էիր, երբ գոռում էի համակարգային փոփոխությունների մասին, իսկ հիմա...

----------

Varzor (28.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, ես քեզ ու Ծլնգին ի նկատի ունեի


Որակյալ ընդդիմություն, չէ մի չէ՝ վինծիլյատըր․․․  :LOL:  մենք շատ-շատ բազկաթոռային քննադատ ենք, էն էլ հեռավոր մոտարկմամբ, թե չէ ընդդիմություն լինելու համար պիտի գաղափարներ լինեն, որոնց ընդհանրությանը ընդդիմանաս, իսկ մեր ասածները մեծապես էն ա, որ գաղափարներ չկան՝ ոշ-մի-կողմում, ինչը մոտավորապես նույնն ա, ինչ վախտվա «էրգիրը էրգիր չի» սեմշկի շուրջ բազառը, որ ասում ես, ու նարդու զառն ես գլորում․․․ հիմա մեր սեմուշկա-նարդին էլ ակումբն ա, բայց դրանից ոչ մեկս էլ ընդդիմություն չենք դառնում, ինչքան էլ զառներս որակյալ չլինի։




> Ընկեր, ոչ իմ ձեռի տակ կա վստահելի վերլուծություն, ոչ էլ քո, ոչ էլ երևի որևէ մեկի, թե վերջին տարիներին ՀՀ-ում դրսից արված ներդրումների որ մասն ա եղել մեծերից, ինչքանը փոքրերից, ու որը ինչքան օգուտ ա տվել տնտեսությանը։


Տրիբուն ջան, հատո՞ւկ ես անում․․․ ախր գիտես էլ, որ ասածս հեչ սրա մասին չէր, այլ՝ ներդրողների կապելու որակի։ Թե դրանցից որ մեկն ա ավելի շատ օգուտ տալիս լրիվ հինգերորդական էր իմ ասածի մեջ, որը ավելի շատ նրա մասին էր, որ մեծերին կպցնել չգիտեն, փոքրերի մասով էլ թվերը չեն բռնում, թեկուզ Նիկոլը օրումեջ անձնական ինքնաթիռով Ամերիկա-Եվրոպա-Ավստրալիաներով ֆռֆռա։




> Բայց մի բան կարամ ասեմ, էտ մեծ ներդրողների հետ «հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայի» արդյունք ա նաև Ամուլսարի ներդրումը, որի ձեռ քաքն ենք ընկել, երկաթգիծը, որի ձեռը քաքն ենք ընկել, քիչ էր մնում նաև ԲԷՑ-ը, որ վերջնական քաքն ընկնեինք, Սանիթեքը ․․․ և այլն։ Էն որ Սամվել Կարապետյանին հարաբերությունների կուլտիվացիայով համոզում են որ բաշխիչ էլեկտրոցանցերն առնի, ու անունը դնեն ներդրում, բայց իրականում ոչ մի միլիմետր ֆիզիկական ակտիվ չձևավորվի էտ ներդրման արդյունքում, պռոստը առկա ակտիվները ռուսական իտեռայից անցնի Տաշիրին, դե Տաշիրն էլ դարավոր էներգետիկ կառավարման փորձ ունի, Լիդիանի պես ․․․․․ կարան էտ ներդրումները վերցնեն ու խոոոորը մտցնեն ուր ուզում են։ Այ սրանք են որ սրա նրա ետ հարաբերություններով սպիսատային ներդրումներ են անում, քանի որ կորցնելու բան չունեն։ 
> 
> Իսկ մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը տաս անգամ չափում, նոր մի բան անում ա, քանի որ եթե չստացվեց, սաղ կորցնելու են։ 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, երկիրը իրա սաղ համակարգերով ներդրումների համար պիտի գրավիչ լինի, երկրի նկատմամբ պիտի վստահություն լինի, ու ես   @Վիշապ ի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ հարկային արտոնությունները մի շատ փոքր գործոն են ընդամենը, էն էլ ոչ որոշիչ։ Բայց, էտ ամեն ինչը երկար գործընթաց ա, ու ես համոզված եմ, որ էտ ուղղությամ քայերը շատ ճիշտ են արվում։ Մի քիչ դանդաղ, մեկ ու մեջ էլ անհասկանալի, բայց ուղղությունը ճիշտ ա։ 
> 
> Ու էս ասածներիս ապացույցը, Աթեիստի էսօրվա դրած ինֆոն էր, որը ճիշը ինֆոյա, ու որը մեր մեջ ասած դեռ պաշտոնական չի հայտարարվում, երևի վաղը կհայտարարվի, ու Աթեիստի ընկերը մի քիչ վռազել ա սաղին հայտնելու  չնայած, տո շատ էլ լավ ա արել։ Էս ինֆոն Հայաստանի համար մի հատ գժական ինֆոյա, ու շատ լավ խոսում ա կառավարության ու կոնկրետ հենց վարչապետի նկատմամբ ահռելի ներդրումային վստահելիության մասին ու շատ լուրջ շրջանակներից, ոչ թե Ռուսաստանում վռազ հարստացած ու իրանց շատ մեծ քաքի տեղ դրած գեղցիներից։


Ու նորից, խի ես ասեցի՞ որ բոլոր խոշոր ներդրողների բոլոր տեսակի կուլտիվացիաները գերազա՞նց բան ա։ Ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս լավ էլ անես, վատ էլ, ոնցոր դու ես ասում, որ Սերժն էլ կարա խելոք միտք ասած լինել, Նիկոլն էր, բայց տարբերությունը մանրուքների մեջ ա։ Ու իմ ասածն էն էր, որ հլը որ չի երևում, թե խոշորներին որսալ ու ջրից ցամաք քաշել գիտեն, իսկ միջին ու փոքրին սփյուռքից բերելը մի քիչ չափից դուրս անուրջային ա էս պահին։ Բայց լավ են անում որ փորձում են, բալքիմ փորձի հետ միասին որակն էլ կզարգանա․․․

Իսկ էդ ցածր դրույքով եվրոբոնդերի լուրը չափից շատ ուռճացված ա, ըստ իս։ Նախ Աթեիստի բերած ստատուսը նենց տպավորություն ա թողում, մթոմ հայերս նենց շուստրի ենք, Հարավային Աֆրիկայից ցենտր ձևի ենք կարում մեր բոնդերը տեղադրել, չնայած որ ռեյտինգներս նույնն ա։ Բայց դե ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ սա դիլետանտություն ա, նախ Մուդիսը միակ ռեյտինգային կազմակերպությունը չի, ու երկարաժամկետ բոնդերի համար ոչ միայն ինքը ռեյտինգն ա կարևոր, այլ նաև outlook-ն էլ, իսկ ՀԱՀ-ի սուվերեն կրեդիտային outlook-ը Fitch-ն ու S&P-ն իջացրել են, ու բոլորն էլ սպասում են, որ Մուդիսն էլ հոկտեմբերին ա գցելու։ Ու Հայաստանի պարագայում Մուդիսի ռեյտինգի բարձրացումը լրիվ սպասելի էր․ նախ նախորդ ռեյտինգը դրական outlook-ով էր, ու շատ բան պետք չէր մի չրթիկ բարձրացման համար՝ ստաբիլ outlook-ով, ու ստվերի դեմ պայքարը ցույց տվեց, որ տնտեսությունը շատ ավելի դիվերսիֆիկացված էր, քան որևէ մեկը կարծում էր, ու հարկային compliance մենակ երևի հերիք կլիներ ռեյտինգի բարձրացման համար։ Բայց դե հա, ոչ մեկս էլ չի մերժում, որ տենդենցը Հայաստանում դրական ա՝ թե տնտեսական, թե որևէ այլ։ Վիշապի ու իմ ասածները (չնայած որ իրարից տարբերվում էլ են) ավելի շատ lost/unrealized opportunity-ի մասին են, ոչ թե մերկ քննադատություն են, որ ամեն ինչ վատ ա, ամեն ինչ  ձորն ա գլորվում։ Տոկոսադրույքի մոմենտով էլ նենց են շուխուռը գցել, մթոմ ձրի փող են ստացել։ Էհ հա, բարձր ռեյտինգի ու դրական տենդենցի հետ ցածր տոկոսներ էլ են սպասվում։ Բայց կոնկրետ տոկոսի ցածր լինելը ոչ միայն քո ռեյտինգից ա կախված, այլ նաև բոնդերի շուկայի վիճակից։ Ու եվրոպաներում փողը հիմա աննախադեպ էժան ա (ինչը համ դրական ա, համ էլ որոշ չափով՝ մտահոգիչ), նենց որ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ Հայաստանը իր պատմության մեջ ամենացածր տոկոսադրույքով ա բոնդերը տեղադրել, քանի որ հիմա աշխարհում ամենացածր տոկոսներն են, ու ասենք գերմանական բացասական տոկոսների համեմատ Հայաստնի 4.2%-ը դիվերսիֆիկացիա փնտրող ինստիտուցիոնալ ներդրողի համար հիմա ցիֆռ ա։ Կոպիտ ասած․ ուրախ եմ, որ տարեկան մի 10մլն-ի չափով տնտեսելու ենք, ու նաև ուրախ եմ, որ ԿԲ-ում կադրերի որակը կայուն բարձր ա (ըստ իս Հայաստանի քիչ ինստիտուտներից ա, որ գերազանց ա աշխատում ), որ վարկերը վերաֆինանսավորելու ճիշտ մոմենտը բաց չեն թողել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բա հա։ Հայրենադարձությունը Հայաստան (այսօրվա դրությամբ) զոհաբերություն ա ուզում։ Որովհետև, ընդհանուր առմամբ, հաստատ ավելի բարեկեցիկ կյանքի չես վերադառնում, նույնիսկ եթե դրսից բերածդ փողերով շքեղ տուն ու ամառանոց կառուցես։ Որովհետև․․․ փողոցները դրսի պես մաքուր ու սիրուն չեն, կրթության որակը էն չի, սովորական կենցաղային հարցեր լուծելը խնդիրներով են, վերջապես՝ եթե դու նույնիսկ խիստ բարեկեցիկ ես քո նեղ-անձնական կենցաղը կազմակերպում, շուրջդ այդպիսին չի, ու դա, "լավագույն" դեպքում, ազդելու ա "գոնե" էսթետիկորեն, իսկ դրսից "ցավալը" երկրի համար ավելի հեշտ ա ու թեթև։
> Այսօրվա հայրենադաձները, գոնե իմ ծանոթների մեջ, որոնցից 5-6 ընտանիք տեղափոխվեցին Հայաստան էս վերջին տարում, "տուրիստական" հովերով են դեռ ընկալում Հայաստանը, դատելով նրանց ֆիդբեքներից․ սիրուն կաֆե-երաժշտություն կենտրոնում, մինչև գիշերվա ուշ ժամը աշխույժ Հյուսիսային պողոտա, շուրջդ բոլոր մարդիկ հայերեն են խոսում (!), Արարատ լեռ, չքնաղ բնություն ու հին եկեղեցիներ, հանգիստը Հունաստան-Իսպանիա մոտիկ են ու մատչելի - շատ գոհ են, no regret! Բայց մի օր էդ ամենը սովորական ա դառնալու, իսկ "մյուս պահանջների ոտնահարմանն առերեսումը"՝ "լրջագույն խոչընդոտ"։
> 
> իսկ իսկապես անղզջում ու անվերադարձ հայրենադարձման համար պիտի հենց սկզբից գիտակցվի, որ դա զոհողությունների գնով ա լինելու, որին պատրաստ լինելու և ընդունելու համար, ըստ իս, ահագին բարձր գիտակցություն ա պետք։


Մի քիչ շատ կենցաղայնացրեցիր․ կարծում եմ ցանկացած հայրենադարձվող էլ գիտի, որ Հայաստանը Սինգապուր չի։ Իմ հոգևոր պահանջների ոտնահարումը ավելի շատ կապված էր «հայրենիքում օտարման» հետ, որ հարազատ օդի ու ջրի ու լեզվի հետևից եկողը դառնում ա հայրենի հողում տարագիր։ Ու սա ոչ թե կենցաղի հետ ա կապված, այլ մեր մեջ գենետիկ մակարդակով նստած՝ մարդկանց միջև ջոկողություն դնելուց։ Ու նոր ու նորագույն պատմության մեջ արդեն մի քանի անգամ եղել ա, որ լայնածավալ հայրենադարձվածները օտարացվել են (40-50-ականների «ախպարները», ադրբեջանից մազապուրծ փախած «թուրքի մատոռով բաքվեցիները», վերջերս տեղափոխված սիրիահայերի նկատմամբ էլ մեծ սեր չկար․․․)։ Ու հիմա էլ, սփուռքից խոսացողների բերաններին գալու տենդենց կա, մթոմ մենք հեղափոխություն արեցինք, իսկ դուք հիմա վիստուպատ եք լինում, և կարծում եմ հայրենադարձվողներին էլ են դեմ տալու, ոնցոր ասենք ասում են «թե Շվեյցարի դառնանք, էլ կարաք չգաք, գոհ ենք» (@Տրիբուն, քեզ ոչ մի կողմով չեմ մեղադրում, գիտեմ որ մեկը դու սենց մտածելակերպ չունես, թեկուզ տենց արտահայտվես էլ), նույն ձևի էլ շատերն ասւոմ են՝ մենք էինք ճամփեք փակում, հիմա էլ կարաք չգաք՝ գոհ ենք, մենակ փողը ղրգեք։ Ու շատերս սրան միգուցե դիմակայել գիտենք, բայց սերունդներով Հայաստանում չապրած հայրենադարձի համար, ով գալիս է հարազատության հետևից, այս առատավոր երևույթները չեն կարող շոկային չլինել․․․

----------

Գաղթական (28.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան, մշակույթ ձևավորելու համար երկրին իշխանություններ պետք չեն, մի քանի հատ տերտեր կարող են գալ ու ժողովդրին բարոյականություն քարոզել։ Հետո տենց երկա՜ր, սխալների վրա սովորելով նորից կգաք կհամոզվեք, որ ներմալ երկիր ունենալու համար նորմալ համակարգ ա պետք՝ գրագետ ու մանրակրկիտ հղկված բազմաբևեռ ապակենտրոն իշխանություն ապահովող Սահմանադրություն, օրենքներ, կարգավորումներ, իրազեկող, հսկող, վերահսկող, պատժող, կրթող, կարգավորող, արտադրող, սպառող, բլա բլա բլա․․․ Երկիրը մշակույթով չի զարգանում, զարգանում ա կարգավորումներով ու էֆեկտիվ կառավարումով։ Պետությունը կառավարողների հիմնական զբաղմունքն էլ էն ա, որ գրագետ ու աշխատող կարգավորումներ ստեղծեն ու դրանց աշխատունակությունը ապահովեն։ Հիմա եթե սրանք պիտի մանր-մանր, ձեռի հետ, կայֆերով իրենք իրենց համար մշակույթ ապահովեն, ու դուք դրա հետ օքեյ եք, ապա շնորհավորում եմ, բայց հեղափախության իմաստ էն էր, որ մանր-մանր չլիներ, մանր-մանր առաջ էլ էր լինում։  Օրենքների նկատմամբ մեր ժողովդրի մեջ ինչ-որ թյուրընկալում կա, ասենք ասում են՝ թող օրենքը վատը լինի, բայց աշխատի։ Սա աբսուրդ ա։ Օրենքի լավն ու վատը հենց որոշվում է աշխատել/չաշխատելով ու արդյուքներ տալ/չտալով։


Չէ, եղբայր, մշակույթը բարոյականություն քարոզելով չի ձևավորվում։ Մշակույթը ձևավորվում ա գործողություններ անելով՝ նախադեպեր ստեղծելով ու կրկնելով, նոր մոտեցումներով ապրելով։ Ու էդ մենակ կառավարության անելիքը չի․ ողջ ժողովրդի անելիքն ա բոլոր շերտերում ու ոլորտներում։
Մշակույթ ա ձևավորվում, երբ կաշառք պահանջող պաշտոնյային քաղաքացին չի համաձայնում կաշառք տալ ու գնում ոստիկանություն ա դիմում, ոստիկանը գործ ա հարուցում, երկրի ղեկավարությունը էդ կաշառակեր պաշտոնյայի մեջքին չի կանգնում, երբ մամուլը ու ողջ ֆեյսբուքահայությունը ղալմաղալ ա անում ցանկացած անօրինականություն տեսնելուց, երբ մեր Ակումբի Աթեիստը խախտում անող վարորդի վրա «գործ ա տալիս» ու ֆեյսբուքում հպարտ գրում ա #գործՏվող ու տենց ձևավորում ա «գործ տալու» մշակույթ և այլն։ 

Հա, անկատար օրենքները պրոբլեմ են, բայց օրենքի անկատարությունը երևի մեր պրոբլեմների մի 10%–ն ա ընդամենը։ 90%-ը օրենքներին բանի տեղ չդնելն ա, որը ոչ միայն օրենքների անկատարությունից ա գալիս։ Դա գալիս ա առաջին հերթին նրանից, որ դարեր շարունակ սեփական պետություն չենք ունեցել, գաղութ լինելով, գաղութատիրոջ օրենքները ոչ թե մեր ժողովրդին պաշտպանել են, այլ օգտագործվել են մարդկանց կեղեքելու ու ճնշելու համար։  Արդյունքում օրենք խախտելը դառել ա մեր համար գոյատևման միջոց, իսկ օրենք խախտողի դեմ պետությանը բողոքողը դառել ա «գործ տվող»։ Օրենք խախտողն էլ «բաշարում ա անում ա», «տուն ա պահում» և այլն։ Այսինքն՝ օրենք խախտելը դառել ա խորը նստած ազգային մշակույթ։ Հիմա արդեն մեր սեփական պետությունը ունենք, որի օրենքները հիմնականում հասարակության օգտին են, բայց իներցիայով դեռ օրենք ենք շրջանցում՝ շարքային տաքսիստից սկսած, երկրի ղեկավարով վերջացրած։ Էն որ շատերը հոգու խորքում չէին էլ մեղադրում իրանց հաշվին օրենք շրջանցող երկրի ղեկավարին։ Մտածում էին․ «բաշարում ա անում ա, ես որ կարանայի, ես էլ կանեի»։ Զուտ մանթո էին, որ իրանք չեն վերևում ու դրանից էին բողոքում։

Ու էս առումով, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Նիկոլը ամեն ինչ քթիմազության աստիճանի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան ա անում ու էդպիսով նոր մշակույթ ա ձևավորում։ Համակարգային փոփոխությունը առաջին հերթին էս ա։ 

Ասում ես ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ եթե Նիկոլը վաղը չլինի, նույն բառդակը չի լինելու։ Ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա ու ոչ մի օրենք առանց մշակույթի չի կարա  երաշխավորի։ Ժողովուրդը շարունակաբար ու հետևողականորեն պիտի թույլ չտա անօրինական ընտրություններ, թույլ չտա կաշառակեր ղեկավար։ Մի անգամ էլի ասել եմ․ Շվեդիայում ընտրությունների մեխանիզմը նենց ա, որ հայկական ընտրակաշառք վերցնելու ու տալու սովորությունը եթե էնտեղ լիներ, ընտիր կառուսելներ կարելի էր կազմակերպել, ԲՀԿ բացարձակ մեծամասնություն կլիներ։ Բայց տենց չի լինում, զուտ որովհետև ընտրակաշառք վերցնելը շվեդ ժողովրդի կուլտուրայի մեջ ընդհանրապես չի տեղավորվում։ Մեկը տենց բան փորձի անի, մեծ բոլոլա կլինի, ոչ ոք չի հանդուրժի։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մանր–մանրին, իրականում հեչ էլ մանր–մանր չի։ Թավշյա հեղափոխությանը արժանի տեմպով, թավշյա ձևերով, բայց էական փոփոխություններ են լինում ինչպես մշակույթի, էնպես էլ օրենքների ու մնացածի հարցում։ Անկախ Հայաստանի պատմության ընթացքում երբեք զարգացման ու առողջացման սենց արագ տեմպ չենք ունեցել։ Հա, կարելի ա ավելի արագ ուզել։ Ոնց որ ասում ա․ хотеть не вредно, вредно не хотеть։ 
Բայց մենակ նստել մունաթ գալով չի։ Փոփոխությունները մենակ կառավարության անելիքը չեն, ողջ ժողովուրդը պիտի փոխվի, նոր ձևով ապրի ու մշակույթ ձևավորի։ Օրենքներ ու համակարգերն էլ մենակ իշխանությունների ստեղծելիքը չի։ Պիտի հասարակական պահանջ լինի։ Ու էդ պահանջը պետք ա հնարավորինս կոնկրետ լինի։ Ինչ ենք ուզում ու ոնց ենք պատկերացնում էդ փոփոխությունների մեխանիզմը։ Դրա համար խելքը գլխին ընդդիմություն ու ընդհանրապես հասարակություն ա պետք։ Ոչ թե օդի մեջ անկապ գոռգոռանք․ «ու՜ր են համակարգերը, ու՜ր են հայեցակարգերը»։

Հ․ Գ․
Տես, մունաթ ես գալիս թե օրենքներ չեն ընդունվում, Տրիբունը բերում ցույց ա տալիս, որ էն ա լավ էլ ընդունվում են, ԱԺ–ի նստաշրջանի օրակարգը շատ հագեցած ա, պատասխան մունաթ ես գալիս, թե բա ի՞նչ օգուտ, էն ա Սերժի ժամանակ էլ էին օրենքներ ընդունվում։ Հա ճիշտ ա, էն ա ինքդ էլ ես համաձայնվում, որ մեր գլխավոր պրոբլեմը օրենքները չէին։

----------

Գաղթական (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (28.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ախպերս, էս կարողա՞ իմ գրածներն ես կոնսպեկտում: Մի վախտ հոգիս ուտում էիր, երբ գոռում էի համակարգային փոփոխությունների մասին, իսկ հիմա...


Վիշապն էլ ա «համակարգեր–հայեցակարգեր» վիրուսով վարակվել։  :Sad:   :LOL:  
Ու դեռ էլի շատերն են վարակվելու, նորմալ ա  :Smile:  Ինչից իհարկե դեռ չի բխում, թե ճիշտ ա։  :Wink:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վիշապ ջան, ներող, բայց եթե էս որակի պիտի մնա քննադատությունդ, ավելի լավ ա ընդդիմությունը մտքիցդ հանես:
> 
> Քննադատությունը չափազանց օգտակար բան կարա լինի, եթե այն մնում ա ադեկվատության ու կառուցողական լինելու տիրույթում:
> Մնացածը կոչվում ա հհկ ու թեժ աշուն..
> 
> Մարդն ասում ա.
> «2020 թվականի փետրվարին ձևավորվելու է մասնագիտական խումբ, որը զբաղվելու է Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների նախագծմամբ:
> Այդ կառույցը լինելու է ապաքաղաքական և ձևավորվելու է բացառապես մասնագիտական հիմքով:»
> 
> ...


Մենակ մի օրինակ բերեմ, որը հուսով եմ կհասկացնի, թե այս նախաձեռնությունը ինչ կարքի անհեթեթ դեմագոգիա ա։ Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, էս ապաքաղաքական ու բացառապես մասնագիտական խումբը փորձելո՞ւ ա սահմանադրության մեջ սեռին կենսաբանական սահմանում տալ, թե չէ՞ (մտքումդ պահի, որ ստեղ «առաջատար սահամադրագետների» կարծիքները էս թեմայով նաև շոշափվել են)։ Ու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա լինելու ա քաղաքական որոշում, թե՞ մասնագիտական։

Ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրություն չի լինում, իսկ այսպիսի ձևակերպումները, թե բա ապաքաղաքական ու բացառապես մասնագիտական խումբ ենք ձևավորելու, միմիայն խոսում են պատասխանատվությունից փախուստի մասին, ու, գոնե այս պարագայում, քաղաքական կամքի բացակայութան։ Ես ինքս չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա սահմանադրության փոփոխության վախտն ա (ներկայիս սահմանադրական օրենքների ոռի վիճակի կարգավորումները շատ ավելի կարևոր են, ըստ իս), բայց այս հարցում միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Վիշապի հետ, որ էս ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրությունը քաքլանների կերակրած բուլշիթ ա։

----------

Վիշապ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մենակ մի օրինակ բերեմ, որը հուսով եմ կհասկացնի, թե այս նախաձեռնությունը ինչ կարքի անհեթեթ դեմագոգիա ա։ Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, էս ապաքաղաքական ու բացառապես մասնագիտական խումբը փորձելո՞ւ ա սահմանադրության մեջ սեռին կենսաբանական սահմանում տալ, թե չէ՞ (մտքումդ պահի, որ ստեղ «առաջատար սահամադրագետների» կարծիքները էս թեմայով նաև շոշափվել են)։ Ու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա լինելու ա քաղաքական որոշում, թե՞ մասնագիտական։


Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի Սահմանադրությունը սեռին կենսաբանական սահմանում տա:

Ըստ իս սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա.

Հոդված 3.Մարդը, նրա արժանապատվությունը, հիմնական իրավունքները և ազատությունները

1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում մարդը բարձրագույն արժեք է: Մարդու անօտարելի արժանապատվությունն իր իրավունքների և ազատությունների անքակտելի հիմքն է:
2. Մարդու և քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքների և ազատությունների հարգումն ու պաշտպանությունը հանրային իշխանության պարտականություններն են:
3. Հանրային իշխանությունը սահմանափակված է մարդու և քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքներով և ազատություններով՝ որպես անմիջականորեն գործող իրավունք:




> Ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրություն չի լինում, իսկ այսպիսի ձևակերպումները, թե բա ապաքաղաքական ու բացառապես մասնագիտական խումբ ենք ձևավորելու, միմիայն խոսում են պատասխանատվությունից փախուստի մասին, ու, գոնե այս պարագայում, քաղաքական կամքի բացակայութան։ Ես ինքս չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա սահմանադրության փոփոխության վախտն ա (ներկայիս սահմանադրական օրենքների ոռի վիճակի կարգավորումները շատ ավելի կարևոր են, ըստ իս), բայց այս հարցում միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Վիշապի հետ, որ էս ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրությունը քաքլանների կերակրած բուլշիթ ա։


Էստեղ միտքդ սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա հիմնովին սխալ ու Բադասյանի ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող ձևակերպմամբ:
«Ապաքաղաքական Սահմանադրություն» եզրը ո՞րտեղից ես վերցրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրություն չի լինում, իսկ այսպիսի ձևակերպումները, թե բա ապաքաղաքական ու բացառապես մասնագիտական խումբ ենք ձևավորելու, միմիայն խոսում են պատասխանատվությունից փախուստի մասին, ու, գոնե այս պարագայում, քաղաքական կամքի բացակայութան։ Ես ինքս չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա սահմանադրության փոփոխության վախտն ա (ներկայիս սահմանադրական օրենքների ոռի վիճակի կարգավորումները շատ ավելի կարևոր են, ըստ իս), բայց այս հարցում միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Վիշապի հետ, որ էս ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրությունը քաքլանների կերակրած բուլշիթ ա։


Ընկեր, մասնագիտական խումբը ձևավորելու ա քաղաքան մարմինը, Սահամանդրության մեջ ցանկացած փոփոխությունը հաստատելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը, եթե հանրաքվե պահանջող փոփոխություններ լինեն, հա՛մ փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, հա՛մ հանրաքվեի որոշումը կայացնելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը։ Չի կարա երկրում սահամանդրության մեջ մի տող փոխվի, ու դրա համար չլինի քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն, սա համամարդկային ճշմարտություն ա։ Նենց որ, "քաքալանների իրանց վրից ցրելու" թեզն ա բուլշիթ։ 

Իսկ մասնագիտական խումբը պետք ա, որ գրի տեքստ նենց, որ էտ սահմանադրության տեքստում չլինեն իրանց հագով ձևակերպված նենց ոչխար ձևակերպումներ, որի ձեռը հետո ազգովի քաքն ընկնենք ու մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չգանք: 

Ինձ թվում էր Բադասյանի ասածը էնքան պարզ ճշմարտություն էր, որ նույնիսկ որակյան քննադատաները սա կհասկանային։

----------

Chuk (28.09.2019), Արշակ (28.09.2019), Գաղթական (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչ վերաբերում ա «թավշյա հեղափոխությունը հեղափոխությու՞ն էր, թե ընդամենը իշխանափոխություն» վեճին․ կներեք, բայց անիմաստ վեճ ա։ Կարծես թե բոլորս էլ ընդունում ենք, որ ժողովուրդը փողոց ա դուրս եկել ու ժողովրդին թալանող, ավտորիտար իշխանություններին գրողի ծոցն ա ուղարկել, էդ ամենը արել ա առանց ջարդել փշրելու ու երկրի ղեկավար ա նշանակել նոր իշխանություններ, առաջին անգամ թափանցիկ ընտրություններ են եղել, որի օրինականությունը ոչ ոք չի վիճարկում։ Ի տարբերություն նախորդ տասնյակ տարիների վիճակի, ժողովուրդն ա ընտրել երկրի ղեկավարներին, առանց բռնության ենթարկվելու։
Հիմա թե սրա անունը հեղափոխություն կդնենք, թե իշխանափոխություն, ի՞նչ կապ ունի։ Էդ ի՞նչ ա փոխում մեզ համար, եթե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե էդ տերմինի տակ փաստացի ինչ իրադարձություններ են եղել։  

Ասածս ինչ ա․ սրանից հետո երբ օգտագործեմ «թավշա հեղափոխություն» արտահայտությունը, խնդրում եմ էլ անիմաստ բառերից չկախվել, թե բա ձեզ խաբել են՝ էդ հեղափոխություն չէր։

----------

ivy (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (28.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի Սահմանադրությունը սեռին կենսաբանական սահմանում տա:


Եսի՞մ, միգուցե նույն պատճառով, որ այդ առաջատար սահմանադրագետները ստամբուլի կոնվենցիայի պատճառով հիստերիկայի մեջ էին ընկե՞լ։




> *Ըստ իս* սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա.
> 
> Հոդված 3.Մարդը, նրա արժանապատվությունը, հիմնական իրավունքները և ազատությունները
> 
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում մարդը բարձրագույն արժեք է: Մարդու անօտարելի արժանապատվությունն իր իրավունքների և ազատությունների անքակտելի հիմքն է:
> 2. Մարդու և քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքների և ազատությունների հարգումն ու պաշտպանությունը հանրային իշխանության պարտականություններն են:
> 3. Հանրային իշխանությունը սահմանափակված է մարդու և քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքներով և ազատություններով՝ որպես անմիջականորեն գործող իրավունք:


Ըստ իս ահագին պրիմիտիվ պատկերացում ունես սահմանադրության ինչ ու ինչի համար լինելու մասին։




> Էստեղ միտքդ սկսվում ու ավարտվում ա հիմնովին սխալ ու Բադասյանի ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող ձևակերպմամբ:
> «Ապաքաղաքական Սահմանադրություն» եզրը ո՞րտեղից ես վերցրել:


հմմ․․․ տեսնես ապաքաղաական մասնագիտական խումբը ինչի՞ համար են հավաքում, չլնի՞ քաղաքական մոտիվներով սահմանադրություն գրելու համար։ Մտքի գցեցիր, գիտես․․․

----------

Վիշապ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եսի՞մ, միգուցե նույն պատճառով, որ այդ առաջատար սահմանադրագետները ստամբուլի կոնվենցիայի պատճառով հիստերիկայի մեջ էին ընկե՞լ։
> 
> 
> 
> Ըստ իս ահագին պրիմիտիվ պատկերացում ունես սահմանադրության ինչ ու ինչի համար լինելու մասին։
> 
> 
> 
> հմմ․․․ տեսնես ապաքաղաական մասնագիտական խումբը ինչի՞ համար են հավաքում, չլնի՞ քաղաքական մոտիվներով սահմանադրություն գրելու համար։ Մտքի գցեցիր, գիտես․․․

----------

Ծլնգ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկեր, մասնագիտական խումբը ձևավորելու ա քաղաքան մարմինը, Սահամանդրության մեջ ցանկացած փոփոխությունը հաստատելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը, եթե հանրաքվե պահանջող փոփոխություններ լինեն, հա՛մ փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, հա՛մ հանրաքվեի որոշումը կայացնելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը։ Չի կարա երկրում սահամանդրության մեջ մի տող փոխվի, ու դրա համար չլինի քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն, սա համամարդկային ճշմարտություն ա։ Նենց որ, "քաքալանների իրանց վրից ցրելու" թեզն ա բուլշիթ։ 
> 
> Իսկ մասնագիտական խումբը պետք ա, որ գրի տեքստ նենց, որ էտ սահմանադրության տեքստում չլինեն իրանց հագով ձևակերպված նենց ոչխար ձևակերպումներ, որի ձեռը հետո ազգովի քաքն ընկնենք ու մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չգանք: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում էր Բադասյանի ասածը էնքան պարզ ճշմարտություն էր, որ նույնիսկ որակյան քննադատաները սա կհասկանային։


Իյա, լուրջ մասնագետնե՞ր են կանչելու, ես էլ ասի սանտեխնիկ Պետրոսն ա սահմանադրություն գրելու։ Ստեղ մասնագետներ բառի վրա չի խնդիրը, այլ խմբի «ապաքաղաքականությունը»։ Ու քո էս պարզ ճշմարտությունից առաջ ես էլ ասեցի, որ ապաքաղաքական սահմանադրություն չի լինում, կարծելով որ հայերեն կարդալ հասկացողները լավ էլ հասկանում են, որ ասածս էն էր, որ սահամանադրական փոփոխություններ նախաձեռնողը չի կարա քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն չկրել։

Հարցը մեսիջինգի մեջ ա, որ չասեն թե երեկ եկածը էսօր արդեն իրանով ա ուզում սահամանադրությունը կարկատի, այլ ասում են, որ ապաքաղաքական խումբ ա լինելու, ի՜։ Մոտավորապես նույն ձև, ոնցոր Նիկոլը ասում էր, թե ԱԺ-ն կամ հասարակական կազմակերպություններն ու արտախորհրդարանական ուժերը պիտի սահամանադրության փոփոխության նախաձեռնողները լինեն, ի տարբերության նրան, որ ասեն՝ փոխում են սահամանադրությունը, որտև հին սահամանադրությունը կռախ սահամանադրություն էր, ու մենք ենք նախաձեռնում, բայց դեմ արտահայտվողները թող կոնկրետ քննադատություններով ու առարկություններով խոսեն, ոչ թե տուֆտաբանեն, թե մեզնով ենք ուզում անենք։ Ու ոնցոր «միջազգային կազմակերպության եզրակացությամբ» էին կերակրում Ամուլսարի հանքի շուրջ, նույն կարգի բուլշիթ էլ էս «ապաքաղաքական» խումբն ա։ Ու ոնցոր Ամուլսարը վրեքները մնաց, որտև քչերին ա քորում «միջազգային կազմակերպության եզրակացությունը», նենց էլ այդ խմբի ապաքաղաքականությունն ա քչերին քորելու, բայց դե նախօրոք մի հատ ասում են, որ, չէ հարազատներս, ապաքաղաքական ա լինելու խումբը․․․ 

Ու հա, ինձ էլ էր թվում, թե պարզ ճշմարտություն վկայակոչողները գոնե արթուն են․․․

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Վիշապ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Էս ինչ գրել եք գրում...
Գորձ արեք, գորձ  :Smile: 

Հենց մենակ այն, որ թեմայում արդեն որոշակի կոնցեպտներ ու գաղափարներ են քննարկվում, արդեն փաստում է, որ երկրում, մտածող գլուխներում նկատելի դրական տեղաշարժ կա:

----------

Lion (28.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ, եղբայր, մշակույթը բարոյականություն քարոզելով չի ձևավորվում։ Մշակույթը ձևավորվում ա գործողություններ անելով՝ նախադեպեր ստեղծելով ու կրկնելով, նոր մոտեցումներով ապրելով։ Ու էդ մենակ կառավարության անելիքը չի․ ողջ ժողովրդի անելիքն ա բոլոր շերտերում ու ոլորտներում։
> Մշակույթ ա ձևավորվում, երբ կաշառք պահանջող պաշտոնյային քաղաքացին չի համաձայնում կաշառք տալ ու գնում ոստիկանություն ա դիմում, ոստիկանը գործ ա հարուցում, երկրի ղեկավարությունը էդ կաշառակեր պաշտոնյայի մեջքին չի կանգնում, երբ մամուլը ու ողջ ֆեյսբուքահայությունը ղալմաղալ ա անում ցանկացած անօրինականություն տեսնելուց, երբ մեր Ակումբի Աթեիստը խախտում անող վարորդի վրա «գործ ա տալիս» ու ֆեյսբուքում հպարտ գրում ա #գործՏվող ու տենց ձևավորում ա «գործ տալու» մշակույթ և այլն։


Երկար բարակ դեմագոգիայի մեջ մտնելու հավես չունեմ, բայց ասածդ համալրեմ, որ մշակույթը նաև համակարգով էլ ա ձևավորվում։ Ասենք էն որ Գյուղատնտեսության Նախարարություն չկա, իսկ Տրանսպորտի նախարարությունը վերանվանվել ա «Բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների արդյունաբերության», չնայած մնացած բոլոր ադրյունաբերությունները Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարության փեշակն են, ահագին մշակույթ ա ձևավորում (չիրացվող բադրջանը աղբը թափող գյուղացուն հարցրու)։ Իսկ թե Շվեդիայում ընտրակաշառք չեն վերցնում թե բա մշակույթը ուրիշ ա, ներող, բայց եթե սոցիալական վիճակի լուրջ (ոչ թե մանր-մանր) փոփոխություն չլինի, ընտրակաշառքները հնարավոր ա լավ էլ հետ գան՝ լինի մշակույթ, թե չէ, որտև թե շատ մեծ տարբերություն չի անում ում ես ընտրում, գոնե մարդիկ ընտրակաշառքով մոտակա ձմեռվա կարտոլի հարցը կլուծեն։ Բայց հա, շարունակենք շվեդական մշակույթը ներկրել, մեկ էլ տեսար կպավ․․․

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Վիշապ (28.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Երկար բարակ դեմագոգիայի մեջ մտնելու հավես չունեմ, բայց ասածդ համալրեմ, որ մշակույթը նաև համակարգով էլ ա ձևավորվում։


Ես սրա դեմ բան չեմ էլ ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ էդ ցածր դրույքով եվրոբոնդերի լուրը չափից շատ ուռճացված ա, ըստ իս։ Նախ Աթեիստի բերած ստատուսը նենց տպավորություն ա թողում, մթոմ հայերս նենց շուստրի ենք, Հարավային Աֆրիկայից ցենտր ձևի ենք կարում մեր բոնդերը տեղադրել, չնայած որ ռեյտինգներս նույնն ա։ Բայց դե ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ սա դիլետանտություն ա, նախ Մուդիսը միակ ռեյտինգային կազմակերպությունը չի, ու երկարաժամկետ բոնդերի համար ոչ միայն ինքը ռեյտինգն ա կարևոր, այլ նաև outlook-ն էլ, իսկ ՀԱՀ-ի սուվերեն կրեդիտային outlook-ը Fitch-ն ու S&P-ն իջացրել են, ու բոլորն էլ սպասում են, որ Մուդիսն էլ հոկտեմբերին ա գցելու։ Ու Հայաստանի պարագայում Մուդիսի ռեյտինգի բարձրացումը լրիվ սպասելի էր․ նախ նախորդ ռեյտինգը դրական outlook-ով էր, ու շատ բան պետք չէր մի չրթիկ բարձրացման համար՝ ստաբիլ outlook-ով, ու ստվերի դեմ պայքարը ցույց տվեց, որ տնտեսությունը շատ ավելի դիվերսիֆիկացված էր, քան որևէ մեկը կարծում էր, ու հարկային compliance մենակ երևի հերիք կլիներ ռեյտինգի բարձրացման համար։ Բայց դե հա, ոչ մեկս էլ չի մերժում, որ տենդենցը Հայաստանում դրական ա՝ թե տնտեսական, թե որևէ այլ։ Վիշապի ու իմ ասածները (չնայած որ իրարից տարբերվում էլ են) ավելի շատ lost/unrealized opportunity-ի մասին են, ոչ թե մերկ քննադատություն են, որ ամեն ինչ վատ ա, ամեն ինչ  ձորն ա գլորվում։ Տոկոսադրույքի մոմենտով էլ նենց են շուխուռը գցել, մթոմ ձրի փող են ստացել։ Էհ հա, բարձր ռեյտինգի ու դրական տենդենցի հետ ցածր տոկոսներ էլ են սպասվում։ Բայց կոնկրետ տոկոսի ցածր լինելը ոչ միայն քո ռեյտինգից ա կախված, այլ նաև բոնդերի շուկայի վիճակից։ Ու եվրոպաներում փողը հիմա աննախադեպ էժան ա (ինչը համ դրական ա, համ էլ որոշ չափով՝ մտահոգիչ), նենց որ ոչ մի արտառոց բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ Հայաստանը իր պատմության մեջ ամենացածր տոկոսադրույքով ա բոնդերը տեղադրել, քանի որ հիմա աշխարհում ամենացածր տոկոսներն են, ու ասենք գերմանական բացասական տոկոսների համեմատ Հայաստնի 4.2%-ը դիվերսիֆիկացիա փնտրող ինստիտուցիոնալ ներդրողի համար հիմա ցիֆռ ա։ Կոպիտ ասած․ ուրախ եմ, որ տարեկան մի 10մլն-ի չափով տնտեսելու ենք, ու նաև ուրախ եմ, որ ԿԲ-ում կադրերի որակը կայուն բարձր ա (ըստ իս Հայաստանի քիչ ինստիտուտներից ա, որ գերազանց ա աշխատում ), որ վարկերը վերաֆինանսավորելու ճիշտ մոմենտը բաց չեն թողել։


Ծլնգ ջան, շնորհակալություն բոնդերի ու ֆինանսական շուկաների մասին դասախոսության համար։ Էտ սաղ ասածդ գործոնների արդյունքում ՀՀ-ն ա տեղաբաշխում բոնդեր ցածր տոկոսադրույքով, ավելի ցածր քան նախկին սովետական ցանկացած երկիր:Թող Ուկրաինական բոնդերը տենց տոկոսներով առնեն, էլի ,եթե սաղ հարցը լիքը ազատ փողն ա ու ներդնելու տեղ ման էկող լոխերը…  Թե չէ ջան, Գերմանիան բացասական կուպոն ռեյթով ա էսօր պարտք վերցնում, վաղը կարող ա ԱՄՆ-ն էլ արդեն բացասական ռեյթերով պարտք վերցնի, ի՜նչ մի համեմատություններ ես անում… ռեյտինգը սենց են որոշում, նենց են որոշում: Կա կոնկրետ ցուցանիշ, որը համ Հայաստանի վերջին տարիների համար ա դրական, համ մյուս երկրների հետ հահեմատած ա դրական: 

Հ․Գ․ S&P-ն վաբշե Հայաստանի ռեյտինգ չունի, որ մի հատ էլ outlook-ը բարձրացնի կամ իջացնի։  Fitch-ի ռեյտինգը Հայաստանի համար վաբշե non-investment grade ա, այսինքն outlook-ը յա դրական յա բացասական, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի։ Հայկական բոնդերի տեղաբաշխողն էլ Կառավարությունն ա, Ֆիննախը, Կենտրոնական Բանկը չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, շնորհակալություն բոնդերի ու ֆինանսական շուկաների մասին դասախոսության համար։ Էտ սաղ ասածդ գործոնների արդյունքում ՀՀ-ն ա տեղաբաշխում բոնդեր ցածր տոկոսադրույքով, ավելի ցածր քան նախկին սովետական ցանկացած երկիր:Թող Ուկրաինական բոնդերը տենց տոկոսներով առնեն, էլի ,եթե սաղ հարցը լիքը ազատ փողն ա ու ներդնելու տեղ ման էկող լոխերը…  Թե չէ ջան, Գերմանիան բացասական կուպոն ռեյթով ա էսօր պարտք վերցնում, վաղը կարող ա ԱՄՆ-ն էլ արդեն բացասական ռեյթերով պարտք վերցնի, ի՜նչ մի համեմատություններ ես անում… ռեյտինգը սենց են որոշում, նենց են որոշում: Կա կոնկրետ ցուցանիշ, որը համ Հայաստանի վերջին տարիների համար ա դրական, համ մյուս երկրների հետ հահեմատած ա դրական:


Լեկցիա չէր, այլ շարքային Պողոսի կողմից «իր պատմության մեջ ամենացածր տոկոսով» կուտի դժվարամարսություն։  :Wink:  Մյուս բոլոր պետությունների հետ չեմ համեմատել՝ եվրոբոնդերի շուկայով շատ չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց ստեղ ՀԱՀ-ի հետ էր համեմատություն բերվել, ես էլ նայեցի իրենց ռեյտինգներին, ու չյոտկի բացասական տենդենց ա, ու դե իրենք անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ տեղաբաշխում էին արել։




> Հ․Գ․ S&P-ն վաբշե Հայաստանի ռեյտինգ չունի, որ մի հատ էլ outlook-ը բարձրացնի կամ իջացնի։  Fitch-ի ռեյտինգը Հայաստանի համար վաբշե non-investment grade ա, այսինքն outlook-ը յա դրական յա բացասական, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի։ Հայկական բոնդերի տեղաբաշխողն էլ Կառավարությունն ա, Ֆիննախը, Կենտրոնական Բանկը չի։


Նորից, համեմատությունը ՀԱՀ-ի հետ էր, ում ռեյտինգները իջացվել էին նույն մակարդակի, իսկ Մուդիսից էլ են սպասում outlook-ի նվազեցում, ու նույնիսկ non-investment-ի իջեցման։ Հայաստանում տեղաբաշխողի ճշտեցման համար էլ մերսի, կարծում էի ֆիննախը ԿԲ-ի միջոցով է տեղաբաշխում․․․ ուրեմն ՖինՆախին էլ՝ ապրեն։  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեկցիա չէր, այլ շարքային Պողոսի կողմից «իր պատմության մեջ ամենացածր տոկոսով» կուտի դժվարամարսություն։  Մյուս բոլոր պետությունների հետ չեմ համեմատել՝ եվրոբոնդերի շուկայով շատ չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց ստեղ ՀԱՀ-ի հետ էր համեմատություն բերվել, ես էլ նայեցի իրենց ռեյտինգներին, ու չյոտկի բացասական տենդենց ա, ու դե իրենք անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ տեղաբաշխում էին արել։
> 
> 
> 
> Նորից, համեմատությունը ՀԱՀ-ի հետ էր, ում ռեյտինգները իջացվել էին նույն մակարդակի, իսկ Մուդիսից էլ են սպասում outlook-ի նվազեցում, ու նույնիսկ non-investment-ի իջեցման։ Հայաստանում տեղաբաշխողի ճշտեցման համար էլ մերսի, կարծում էի ֆիննախը ԿԲ-ի միջոցով է տեղաբաշխում․․․ ուրեմն ՖինՆախին էլ՝ ապրեն։


Ծլնգ, ոնց ես սիրում բայց պարզ բաներ բարդացնել։  :LOL:  Ինչորիս ա ․․․ 

ԿԲ-ն չէր կարա ոչ մի կերպ տեղաբաշխող լիներ, քանի որ միջազգային ֆոնդային բորսաներում բրոկեր չի, բլին, ՀՀ ԿԲ-ն ա։ Նա լավագույն դեպքում ՀՀ ներսում աճուրդներն ա վախտին կազմակերպել, էն էլ վայթեմ արդեն մի քանի տարի ա էտ էլ չի անում։ Քո հետաքրքրության համար ասեմ, որ տեղաբաշխողեները Citigroup ու JP Morgan են։ ՀՀ Ֆիննախը թողարկողն ա։ ․․․ (ստեղ քո պատճառով ես էլ էի սխալ գրել ՖինՆախին տեղաբաշխող էի անվանել, ոչ թե թողարկող ․․․ )

Ի միջի այլոց, չեմ ուզում շատ բարդացնեմ, բայց էս վերջին տեղաբաշխման կուպոն ռեյթը 4.2 չի, 3.95 ա, այսինքն իրականում ավելի ցածր ա, այսինքն սպասարկումը կատարվելու ա 3,95-ով։ Բլին, կրկնում եմ, ոչ մի հետխորհդային երկիր չի կարում սենց միջոցները ներգարվի, երևի մենակ Ռուսաստանը, էն էլ կասկածում եմ։ 

Բայց դե չէ ․․․ պետք ա երկար բարակ ելույթ ունենալ ու զոռով ապացուցել հակառակը ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպերս, էս կարողա՞ իմ գրածներն ես կոնսպեկտում: Մի վախտ հոգիս ուտում էիր, երբ գոռում էի համակարգային փոփոխությունների մասին, իսկ հիմա...


Մարգարե ա, մարգարե՜ ․․․

----------


## The_only_one

Պատահական աչքովս ընկավ մի քանի տեսանյութ, որտեղ խոսվումա Հայաստանում ռեկորդային (300 և ավելի կմ) ճանապարհաշինության մասին՝ ընդ որում գերազանց որակով։ Ասածս մեծամտություն թող չհնչի, բայց կարծում եմ՝ երկրների որոշակի խմբի համար մի քանի տարի անց Հայաստանը նույն նշանակություննա ունենալու, ինչ ասենք Սինգապուրը՝ հիմա մեզ համար։

Բացատրեմ միտքս՝ վերջին 1 տարվա  ընթացքում շուրջ 1 տասնյակ զարգացող երկրում եմ եղել՝ Հնդկաստան, Շրի Լանկա, Թուրքիա, Հարավային Աֆրիկա, Բրազիլիա, Պերու, Վիետնամ, Ինդոնեզիա, Ֆիլիպիններ և այլն։ Տարբեր տարածաշրջաններ, տարբեր մշակույթներ, բոլորովին տարբեր գեոպոլիտիկ մարտահրավերներով, բայց արի ու տես, որ կոռուցիայից ի հայտ եկած խնդիրները գրեթե նույնն են՝ գումար չկա ճանապարհ վերանորոգելու, կենսական նշանակութոյւն ունեցող ենթակառուցվածքները միշտ «էսօր էգուց կառուցվելու են» ու ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգված միամտորեն կարծումա՝ «դե հա էս պահին փող չկա էլի, մենք Շվեյցարիա հո չենք կարա միանգամից դառնանք»։ 

Հիմա Հայաստանը մեր աչքի առաջ իրոք յուրօրինակ ֆենոմենա դառնում՝՝ոչ հարուստ երկիր, որտեղ կոռուպցիան մինիմալիա հասցվում։ Աշխարհը նման բան կամ չի տեսել, կամ էլ շատ քիչա տեսել։ Պարզվումա, որ օրինակ եղած բյուջեով հնարավորա որակյալ ճանապարհներ կառուցել, եղած միջոցները էդքան էլ սուղ չեն, նույնիսկ բավարար են, քանի որ աշխատուժը էժանա։Նույն Եվրոպայի կամ Ավստրալիայի հետ համեմամատած՝ Հայաստանում նույն երկարությամբ ճանապարհը հնարավորա մոտ 10 անգամ ավելի էժան ու շատ ավելի արագ կառուցել։ Սկզբում նշածս երկների էն թեզը, որ գումար չկա, հօդսա ցնդում։  Ու սա ընդամենը մեկ ոլորտա։ Կարծում եմ՝ դեռ շատ բաներա փոքրիկ Հայաստանը բացահայտելու՝ ամբողջ աշխարհին ի ցույց։

----------

ivy (28.09.2019), John (10.10.2019), Life (28.09.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019), Արշակ (28.09.2019), Գաղթական (28.09.2019), Հայկօ (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019), Շինարար (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (28.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պատահական աչքովս ընկավ մի քանի տեսանյութ, որտեղ խոսվումա Հայաստանում ռեկորդային (300 և ավելի կմ) ճանապարհաշինության մասին՝ ընդ որում գերազանց որակով։ Ասածս մեծամտություն թող չհնչի, բայց կարծում եմ՝ երկրների որոշակի խմբի համար մի քանի տարի անց Հայաստանը նույն նշանակություննա ունենալու, ինչ ասենք Սինգապուրը՝ հիմա մեզ համար։
> 
> Բացատրեմ միտքս՝ վերջին 1 տարվա  ընթացքում շուրջ 1 տասնյակ զարգացող երկրում եմ եղել՝ Հնդկաստան, Շրի Լանկա, Թուրքիա, Հարավային Աֆրիկա, Բրազիլիա, Պերու, Վիետնամ, Ինդոնեզիա, Ֆիլիպիններ և այլն։ Տարբեր տարածաշրջաններ, տարբեր մշակույթներ, բոլորովին տարբեր գեոպոլիտիկ մարտահրավերներով, բայց արի ու տես, որ կոռուցիայից ի հայտ եկած խնդիրները գրեթե նույնն են՝ գումար չկա ճանապարհ վերանորոգելու, կենսական նշանակութոյւն ունեցող ենթակառուցվածքները միշտ «էսօր էգուց կառուցվելու են» ու ժողովրդի մի ստվար զանգված միամտորեն կարծումա՝ «դե հա էս պահին փող չկա էլի, մենք Շվեյցարիա հո չենք կարա միանգամից դառնանք»։ 
> 
> Հիմա Հայաստանը մեր աչքի առաջ իրոք յուրօրինակ ֆենոմենա դառնում՝՝ոչ հարուստ երկիր, որտեղ կոռուպցիան մինիմալիա հասցվում։ Աշխարհը նման բան կամ չի տեսել, կամ էլ շատ քիչա տեսել։ Պարզվումա, որ օրինակ եղած բյուջեով հնարավորա որակյալ ճանապարհներ կառուցել, եղած միջոցները էդքան էլ սուղ չեն, նույնիսկ բավարար են, քանի որ աշխատուժը էժանա։Նույն Եվրոպայի կամ Ավստրալիայի հետ համեմամատած՝ Հայաստանում նույն երկարությամբ ճանապարհը հնարավորա մոտ 10 անգամ ավելի էժան ու շատ ավելի արագ կառուցել։ Սկզբում նշածս երկների էն թեզը, որ գումար չկա, հօդսա ցնդում։  Ու սա ընդամենը մեկ ոլորտա։ Կարծում եմ՝ դեռ շատ բաներա փոքրիկ Հայաստանը բացահայտելու՝ ամբողջ աշխարհին ի ցույց։


Սիրում եմ սենց պոզիտիվ գրառումենրը, հո զոռով չի  :Love:

----------

ivy (28.09.2019), Life (28.09.2019), The_only_one (28.09.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ընդամենը 24 ժամվա ընթացքում ՀՀ-ում ձևավորվել է գործող բանակին համարժեք ևս մեկ բանակ. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան

Ասեմ, որ էս էլ ա ճիշտ ինֆո, ու իրոք Հայաստանի համար աննախադեպ զորավարժություններ են։ 

Ու թող գնան էն սրիկաները իրանց քամակները պատառոտեն, թե բան հայրենիք, անվտանգություն, Արցախ։ Սրիկա տականքները, ինչ անում էին բանակի համար էին անում․ երկիրը բանակի համար էին թալանում, բանակը բանակի համար էին թալանում, զինվորի կերակուրն ու հագուստը հանուն բանակի էին թալանում, սպաների բնակարանները հանուն բանակի էին մեջ մեջ անում ․․

----------

ivy (28.09.2019), John (10.10.2019), Life (28.09.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019), Աթեիստ (29.09.2019), Արշակ (28.09.2019), Ծլնգ (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մարգարե ա, մարգարե՜ ․․․


Իր Հայրենիքում... կամ ֆորումում՝ չգնահատված  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իր Հայրենիքում... կամ ֆորումում՝ չգնահատված


Հայրենիքի պահով բան չեմ կարա անեմ, ներող: Բայց ֆորումի պահով ուզում եմ Չուկին խնդրեմ քո անունով ստեղ մի հատ մատուռ բացի, մոմ վառենք, մատաղ անենք, մարգարեություններդ էլ պատերին փորագրենք:

----------

Life (28.09.2019), Lion (28.09.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Մեկ էլ՝ աղոթք, հատուկ իմ ընտրած բառերով... 

Ներող ֆլուդի համար, էս թեմայով էսքանը  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապն էլ ա «համակարգեր–հայեցակարգեր» վիրուսով վարակվել։   
> Ու դեռ էլի շատերն են վարակվելու, նորմալ ա  Ինչից իհարկե դեռ չի բխում, թե ճիշտ ա։


Ես ապշած եմ ։Ճ Փաստորեն դու կարծում ես, որ Նահանգներում մարդիկ հիմնականում բարի կամքի ու մշակույթի շնորհիվ են ասենք կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնում, երկամուտներն ու ծախսերը տեղը տեղին ռեփորթ անում, կամ առանց կաշառքի գործարքներ անում, իսկ օրենքները ուղղակի ֆորմալ, թղթի վրա գրված նախադասություններ են, որ գրել են, որպեսզի չմոռանան, հա՞։ Ու Կալիֆորնիան ասենք Չինաստանից, Հնդկաստանից, Աֆղանստանից, Աֆրիկայից, Հայաստանից, Մեքսիկայից գաղթածների մշակույթի շնորհիվ ա դառել աշխարհի 5-րդ էկոնոմիկան։
Այսինքն, կարծում ես, որ ասենք Նահանգներում բռնեն ու սաղ օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը փոխեն հայկականով, բան չի փոխվելու, հա՞։ Ես համոզված եմ, ամենաուշը մեկ տարուց երկիրը քաքմեջ ա լինելու։  Չի կարելի սենց բռնել ու թքել սաղ իրավագիտության վրա (արդեն բազմիցս կրկնվում եմ, ու ես սա ասում եմ, որպես իրավագիտությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռու, մաքուր տեխնիկական կրթություն ստացած ու տեխնիկական աշխատանքով զբաղվող մեկը)։

Ու կանխատեսում։ Եթե առաջիկա ժամանակներս երկրում լուրջ ու հիմնարար սահմանադրական ու օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ չարվեն, ապա դուք կունենաք հերթական երկարաժամկետ բռնապետությունը։ Իհարկե առաջվանը հաստատ չի լինի, ավելի լավ կլինի, բայց ո՜չ այնքան լավ, որ իսկապես սաղ ներդրողները վազեն Հայաստան, կամ ՀՀ բնակչությունը դառնա 5 միլիոն (ինձ թվում է 3 էլ չի դառնա) ու միևնույն ժամանակ ո՜չ այդքան վատ, որ ժողովուրդը նորից փողոցները փակի, բայց կլինի յոլա։ Էն որ ասում են՝ դե ոչինչ, յոլա էլի, ոչ շատ լավ, ոչ շատ վատ, չենք բողոքում:
Այսինքն երկրում այս անգամ անասուն բռնապետության փոխարեն կլինի բարեգործական բռնապետություն:
Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ժողովրդի ծանրակշիռ մասը շատ դեմ չի: Բայց սա ռիսկային ա, մանավանդ պատերազմական վիճակում գտնվող երկրի համար:
Էս ասֆալտ, խորոված, թոշակ, բանակ, նման բաներով կարելի է ուրախանալ, բայց ինձ թվում է, դուք արդեն մոռացել եք ինչի համար էիք հավաքվել։

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընկեր, մասնագիտական խումբը ձևավորելու ա քաղաքան մարմինը, Սահամանդրության մեջ ցանկացած փոփոխությունը հաստատելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը, եթե հանրաքվե պահանջող փոփոխություններ լինեն, հա՛մ փոփոխությունների նախագիծը, հա՛մ հանրաքվեի որոշումը կայացնելու ա ԱԺ-ն՝ քաղաքական մարմինը։ Չի կարա երկրում սահամանդրության մեջ մի տող փոխվի, ու դրա համար չլինի քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն, սա համամարդկային ճշմարտություն ա։ Նենց որ, "քաքալանների իրանց վրից ցրելու" թեզն ա բուլշիթ։ 
> 
> Իսկ մասնագիտական խումբը պետք ա, որ գրի տեքստ նենց, որ էտ սահմանադրության տեքստում չլինեն իրանց հագով ձևակերպված նենց ոչխար ձևակերպումներ, որի ձեռը հետո ազգովի քաքն ընկնենք ու մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չգանք: 
> 
> Ինձ թվում էր Բադասյանի ասածը էնքան պարզ ճշմարտություն էր, որ նույնիսկ որակյան քննադատաները սա կհասկանային։


Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի պետք էր «ապաքաղաքական» տերմինի փոխարեն օգտագործել «ապակուսակցական» տերմինը, ու սաղ տեղը կընկներ:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Տրիբուն (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ կարծիքով ուղղակի պետք էր «ապաքաղաքական» տերմինի փոխարեն օգտագործել «ապակուսակցական» տերմինը, ու սաղ տեղը կընկներ:


Մոտավորապես նույն բուլշիթն էր լինելու։ Ես որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, որ գերակշիռ մեծամասնության ձայները ունեցող կուսակցությունը վերցներ ու զբաղվեր սահմանադրական ու օրենսդրական հիմնարար փոփոխություններով, ու դրա համար պատասխանատվություն վերցներ։ Ու հենց սա էր իրենց հեղափոխականներ համարողների հիմնական քաղաքական ու պատմական առաքելությունը լինելու։ Էն ինչ հիմա է երևում, դասական թսիկություն ա։ Կարային ուղղակի անկեղծ լինեին ու ասեին, որ չունեն այս պահին այն լուրջ ռեսուրսը, որ կապիտալ հեղափոխություն իրականացներ համակարգի մեջ, պատրաստվում են, կունենան մի երկու տարուց։ Շատ ուրախալի ու ողջունելի կլիներ։ Բայց վայթե էս ամենինչը ուրիշ ճամփով է գնում։ Էն, որ միշտ գնացել ա Հայ ժողովդրի պատմության մեջ։

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Ծլնգ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոտավորապես նույն բուլշիթն էր լինելու։


Դե եթե դու նույն կերպ էիր դրան արձագանքելու, ապա հա, նույն բուլշիթն էր լինելու: 
Մենակ թե անձամբ ես էդ բուլշիթը մենակ ակումբում եմ տեսել :ճ

Մնացածը կարծես թե հասկացել/ընդունել են էդ մոտեցումը: Մեկը՝ ես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե եթե դու նույն կերպ էիր դրան արձագանքելու, ապա հա, նույն բուլշիթն էր լինելու: 
> Մենակ թե անձամբ ես էդ բուլշիթը մենակ ակումբում եմ տեսել :ճ
> 
> Մնացածը կարծես թե հասկացել/ընդունել են էդ մոտեցումը: Մեկը՝ ես:


Հա, ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել։ 
Դրա համար էլ ՀՀ-ում կտրուկ մեծ փոփոխություններ ըստ երևույթին չեն լինի, կլինեն մանր-մանր, կամաց-կամաց, ոնց որ մնացածներդ ուզում եք ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել։ 
> Դրա համար էլ ՀՀ-ում կտրուկ մեծ փոփոխություններ ըստ երևույթին չեն լինի, կլինեն մանր-մանր, կամաց-կամաց, ոնց որ մնացածներդ ուզում եք ։Ճ


Անկեղծ ասած միշտ էլ պնդել եմ, որ փոփոխությունները երկար ժամանակում են լինելու: 
Հիմա զգում եմ, որ սխալվել եմ: Էնքան դանդաղ չի, ինչքան պատկերացնում էի: Լավ էլ թափով առաջ ենք գնում ))

----------

John (10.10.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019), Աթեիստ (29.09.2019), Արշակ (29.09.2019), Գաղթական (29.09.2019), Տրիբուն (29.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ապշած եմ ։Ճ Փաստորեն դու կարծում ես, որ Նահանգներում մարդիկ հիմնականում բարի կամքի ու մշակույթի շնորհիվ են ասենք կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնում, երկամուտներն ու ծախսերը տեղը տեղին ռեփորթ անում, կամ առանց կաշառքի գործարքներ անում, իսկ օրենքները ուղղակի ֆորմալ, թղթի վրա գրված նախադասություններ են, որ գրել են, որպեսզի չմոռանան, հա՞։ Ու Կալիֆորնիան ասենք Չինաստանից, Հնդկաստանից, Աֆղանստանից, Աֆրիկայից, Հայաստանից, Մեքսիկայից գաղթածների մշակույթի շնորհիվ ա դառել աշխարհի 5-րդ էկոնոմիկան։
> Այսինքն, կարծում ես, որ ասենք Նահանգներում բռնեն ու սաղ օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը փոխեն հայկականով, բան չի փոխվելու, հա՞։ Ես համոզված եմ, ամենաուշը մեկ տարուց երկիրը քաքմեջ ա լինելու։  Չի կարելի սենց բռնել ու թքել սաղ իրավագիտության վրա (արդեն բազմիցս կրկնվում եմ, ու ես սա ասում եմ, որպես իրավագիտությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռու, մաքուր տեխնիկական կրթություն ստացած ու տեխնիկական աշխատանքով զբաղվող մեկը)։
> 
> Ու կանխատեսում։ Եթե առաջիկա ժամանակներս երկրում լուրջ ու հիմնարար սահմանադրական ու օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ չարվեն, ապա դուք կունենաք հերթական երկարաժամկետ բռնապետությունը։ Իհարկե առաջվանը հաստատ չի լինի, ավելի լավ կլինի, բայց ո՜չ այնքան լավ, որ իսկապես սաղ ներդրողները վազեն Հայաստան, կամ ՀՀ բնակչությունը դառնա 5 միլիոն (ինձ թվում է 3 էլ չի դառնա) ու միևնույն ժամանակ ո՜չ այդքան վատ, որ ժողովուրդը նորից փողոցները փակի, բայց կլինի յոլա։ Էն որ ասում են՝ դե ոչինչ, յոլա էլի, ոչ շատ լավ, ոչ շատ վատ, չենք բողոքում:
> Այսինքն երկրում այս անգամ անասուն բռնապետության փոխարեն կլինի բարեգործական բռնապետություն:
> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, ժողովրդի ծանրակշիռ մասը շատ դեմ չի: Բայց սա ռիսկային ա, մանավանդ պատերազմական վիճակում գտնվող երկրի համար:
> Էս ասֆալտ, խորոված, թոշակ, բանակ, նման բաներով կարելի է ուրախանալ, բայց ինձ թվում է, դուք արդեն մոռացել եք ինչի համար էիք հավաքվել։


Վիշապ ջան, ես ապշած եմ, որ իմ ասածը դու տենց ես հասկացել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անկեղծ ասած միշտ էլ պնդել եմ, որ փոփոխությունները երկար ժամանակում են լինելու: 
> Հիմա զգում եմ, որ սխալվել եմ: Էնքան դանդաղ չի, ինչքան պատկերացնում էի: Լավ էլ թափով առաջ ենք գնում ))


Ախպեր ջան, ես հայաստանյան «կարճաժամկետ», «անհապաղ», «անմիջապես», «թափով» ու նման այլ բառերի նշանակությունը լավ գիտեմ, արխային ։Ճ 
Հայկական ստանդարտների մեջ ինձ թվում է, մոտակա 1000 տարում վայթե բան չի փոխվելու: 
Մենակ Հայաստանում մեկը կարա ասի՝ մի հատ վիդեո եմ տեսել, որ 300կմ «ռեկորդային» ճանապարհաշինության մասին ա, ավելացնի «Սինգապուր» բառը, ու ուրախությունն ու ցնծությունը ապահոված են (ոչ մեկի հետաքրքիր չի, թե ուր ա էդ վիդեն, խի ա 300կմ-ը ռեկորդ համարվում, ոնց ա էդ ասֆալտը ՀՀ-ն Սինգապուր սարքելու, արդյոք նշված սաղ երկրների ճամփեքը նույնն են, արդյոք կարելի է միայն ասֆալտով երկրի էկոնոմիկայի զարգացման մասին պնդումներ անել, լիքը հարցեր)  :Hands Up:

----------

Ծլնգ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, ես ապշած եմ, որ իմ ասածը դու տենց ես հասկացել։


Իսկ դու ո՞նց քո գրածը կհասկանայիր ։Ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ Հայաստանում մեկը կարա ասի՝ մի հատ վիդեո եմ տեսել, որ 300կմ «ռեկորդային» ճանապարհաշինության մասին ա, ավելացնի «Սինգապուր» բառը, ու ուրախությունն ու ցնծությունը ապահոված են (ոչ մեկի հետաքրքիր չի, թե ուր ա էդ վիդեն, խի ա 300կմ-ը ռեկորդ համարվում, ոնց ա էդ ասֆալտը ՀՀ-ն Սինգապուր սարքելու, արդյոք նշված սաղ երկրների ճամփեքը նույնն են, արդյոք կարելի է միայն ասֆալտով երկրի էկոնոմիկայի զարգացման մասին պնդումներ անել, լիքը հարցեր)


Չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ցիտում, որ կոնկրետ մեկնաբանեմ: Սենց ընդհանրական կարող եմ ասեմ, որ Սինգապուրի հետ համեմատությունները (վարչապետի կամ ուրիշի շուրթերից) ինձ էլ դուր չեն գալիս, իսկ այ 300 Կմ-ն կարա ռեկորդային անվանվի՝ կախված թե ինչի, ինչ իրավիճակի, ինչ մեկնարկային պլանի, ինչ ժառանգության, ինչ ֆինանսների, ինչ ներուժի ու ռեսուրսի հետ ա համեմատվում: Ասենք եթե նախորդ բոլոր տարիներին նույնքան ռեսուրս օգտագործվելով կառուցվել ա 10-ական կմ, իսկ հիմա 300՝ ուրեմն ռեկորդային ա: Ու չէ, Սինգապուրի հետ էդ կապ չի ունենա: Բայց էլի կրկնեմ, դատողություններս վերացական են, զուտ տեսական հարթությունում, որտև չգիտեմ թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ցիտում, ինչքանով ես կոնտեքստից կտրում և այլն:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Տրիբուն (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ես ցիտում, որ կոնկրետ մեկնաբանեմ:․․․


Գրառում

----------


## Chuk

> Գրառում


Ճիշտ էի էլի, որ կոնտեքստից կտրել ես: Ոլորտին չեմ տիրապետում, դրա համար չգիտեմ, ճիշտ ա ասում, թե չէ, բայց էս մարդու ասածն էն ա, որ նույն ռեսուրսը ծախսելով (կոպիտ ասած նույն գումարը), հիմա շատ ավելի շատ ճանապարհ են ասֆալտապատում, քան նախկինում ու ավելի որակով: Ու ասում ա, որ դա նշանակում ա, որ կոնկրետ էս ոլորտում կոռուպցիան վերացել ա: Ճիշտ ա ասում, թե չէ, չգիտեմ (կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ ա ասում՝ թեթև ինֆորմացիայիս վրա հենվելով), բայց էս ասածը քո ինտերպրետացիայով ուրիշ բան դառավ:

հ.գ. Սինգապուրի հետ համեմատությունը շարունակում ա դուրս չգալ, բայց դա գրառման բուն բովանդակությունը չի փոխում:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մոտավորապես նույն բուլշիթն էր լինելու։ Ես որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, որ գերակշիռ մեծամասնության ձայները ունեցող կուսակցությունը վերցներ ու զբաղվեր սահմանադրական ու օրենսդրական հիմնարար փոփոխություններով, ու դրա համար պատասխանատվություն վերցներ։ Ու հենց սա էր իրենց հեղափոխականներ համարողների հիմնական քաղաքական ու պատմական առաքելությունը լինելու։ Էն ինչ հիմա է երևում, դասական թսիկություն ա։ Կարային ուղղակի անկեղծ լինեին ու ասեին, որ չունեն այս պահին այն լուրջ ռեսուրսը, որ կապիտալ հեղափոխություն իրականացներ համակարգի մեջ, պատրաստվում են, կունենան մի երկու տարուց։ Շատ ուրախալի ու ողջունելի կլիներ։ Բայց վայթե էս ամենինչը ուրիշ ճամփով է գնում։ Էն, որ միշտ գնացել ա Հայ ժողովդրի պատմության մեջ։


արա բայց ջոգում ես, ես ու դու, որ մեղմ ասած Նիկոլից ու իրա թմի մասնագիտականից շատ հիացած չենք, ստեղ ասում ենք՝ այ բոսյակներ, ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցականս ո՞րն ա, աննախադեպ մանդատ եք ստացել, ո՞ւմից եք հուշտ լինում, իսկ Նիկոլի «վստահողների» համար երազանք ա ու մուրազ, որ ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցական սահմանադրություն ա լինելու․․․ էն որ բան ա փոխվել՝ թարս ծովաբողկը ակումբում ծիլ ա տվել  :LOL: 

շատ լուր չընդունեք  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Վիշապ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> արա բայց ջոգում ես, ես ու դու, որ մեղմ ասած Նիկոլից ու իրա թմի մասնագիտականից շատ հիացած չենք, ստեղ ասում ենք՝ այ բոսյակներ, ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցականս ո՞րն ա, աննախադեպ մանդատ եք ստացել, ո՞ւմից եք հուշտ լինում, իսկ Նիկոլի «վստահողների» համար երազանք ա ու մուրազ, որ ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցական սահմանադրություն ա լինելու․․․ էն որ բան ա փոխվել՝ թարս ծովաբողկը ակումբում ծիլ ա տվել 
> 
> շատ լուր չընդունեք


Թերևս պատճառն այն է, որ Նիկոլին վստահողներից շատերը շարունակում են կրել նույն սկզբունքներն ու տրամաբանությունը, մոտեցումները, ինչ նախկինում:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես լավ կլիներ, որ Սահմանադրությունը չփոխեին: Բայց երևի տարբերակ չկա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> արա բայց ջոգում ես, ես ու դու, որ մեղմ ասած Նիկոլից ու իրա թմի մասնագիտականից շատ հիացած չենք, ստեղ ասում ենք՝ այ բոսյակներ, ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցականս ո՞րն ա, աննախադեպ մանդատ եք ստացել, ո՞ւմից եք հուշտ լինում, իսկ Նիկոլի «վստահողների» համար երազանք ա ու մուրազ, որ ապաքաղաքական/ապակուսակցական սահմանադրություն ա լինելու․․․ էն որ բան ա փոխվել՝ թարս ծովաբողկը ակումբում ծիլ ա տվել 
> 
> շատ լուր չընդունեք


ՀՀ-ում խոշոր հաշվով ոժդ ա փոխվել։ 
Հաղթած քաղաքական կուսակցության մտածելակերպը ՀՀ միջինից շատ չի տարբերվում, ինձ մի մոմենտ էշ էշ թվում էր, թե հետաքրքիր բան ա տեղի ունեցել։ Բայց Նիկոլի այցն էլ ահագին լրացուցիչ քաքմեջ արեց հույսերս։ Հետևաբար ինչպես շեֆս կըսեր՝ դրաստիկ փոփոխություններ թերևս չի կըրնա ընել, շատ բանեն տեղյակ չէ․․․

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Մենակ Հայաստանում մեկը կարա ասի՝ մի հատ վիդեո եմ տեսել, որ 300կմ «ռեկորդային» ճանապարհաշինության մասին ա, ավելացնի «Սինգապուր» բառը, ու ուրախությունն ու ցնծությունը ապահոված են (ոչ մեկի հետաքրքիր չի, թե ուր ա էդ վիդեն, խի ա 300կմ-ը ռեկորդ համարվում, ոնց ա էդ ասֆալտը ՀՀ-ն Սինգապուր սարքելու, արդյոք նշված սաղ երկրների ճամփեքը նույնն են, արդյոք կարելի է միայն ասֆալտով երկրի էկոնոմիկայի զարգացման մասին պնդումներ անել, լիքը հարցեր)


Եթե էս գրառումը նկատի ունես, ապա մեկը ես գրառումը շնորհակալել եմ լավատեսության ու ընդհանուր դրական տրամադրության համար, ու հա, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ինչ տեսանյութի մասին էր խոսքը․ մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով են ինչ-որ բան հավանում կամ ոչ։

Հայաստանյան քաղաքական լրահոսին չեմ հետևում, էս թեման էլ հպանցիկ եմ նայում․ մեծամասամբ երկար գրառումները ոչ էլ կարդում եմ, բայց որ աչքովս մի դրական բան է ընկնում, ուրախացնում է, որ մարդիկ իրենց երկրի հետ կապված հույսեր ունեն, ոչ թե հեռվից հեռու ապրելով, իրենց քաղաքական ու տնտեսական գիտակների տեղ դրած, աղբ են լցնում մի պստիկ երկրի մի բուռ մարդկանց հույսերի վրա, որ իրենց ուժով հեղափոխություն են արել ու ապագայի հետ կապված հավատ ունեն։ Լավ տենդենց չի, բայց սա մենակ իմ կարծիքն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։

----------

Chuk (29.09.2019), Արշակ (30.09.2019), Բարեկամ (29.09.2019), Գաղթական (29.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Թերևս պատճառն այն է, որ Նիկոլին վստահողներից շատերը շարունակում են կրել նույն սկզբունքներն ու տրամաբանությունը, մոտեցումները, ինչ նախկինում:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես լավ կլիներ, որ Սահմանադրությունը չփոխեին: Բայց երևի տարբերակ չկա:


Ու որո՞նք ենք այդ սկզբունքներն ու տրամաբանությունները, կհուշե՞ս։

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե էս գրառումը նկատի ունես, ապա մեկը ես գրառումը շնորհակալել եմ լավատեսության ու ընդհանուր դրական տրամադրության համար, ու հա, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ինչ տեսանյութի մասին էր խոսքը․ մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով են ինչ-որ բան հավանում կամ ոչ։
> 
> Հայաստանյան քաղաքական լրահոսին չեմ հետևում, էս թեման էլ հպանցիկ եմ նայում․ մեծամասամբ երկար գրառումները ոչ էլ կարդում եմ, բայց որ աչքովս մի դրական բան է ընկնում, ուրախացնում է, որ մարդիկ իրենց երկրի հետ կապված հույսեր ունեն, ոչ թե հեռվից հեռու ապրելով, իրենց քաղաքական ու տնտեսական գիտակների տեղ դրած, աղբ են լցնում մի պստիկ երկրի մի բուռ մարդկանց հույսերի վրա, որ իրենց ուժով հեղափոխություն են արել ու ապագայի հետ կապված հավատ ունեն։ Լավ տենդենց չի, բայց սա մենակ իմ կարծիքն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։


պա՜յ․․․ փաստորեն մի պստիկ երկրի մի բուռ մարդիկ իրենց հույսերը հավաքել են եկել են ակումբ, մենք էլ վրեն աղբ ենք լցնում․․․  :Sad:  աչքիս խառակիրի անելուս վախտն ա․․․

Ասել ես մենակ քո կարծիքն ա, ու բանի տեղ չդնենք, բայց լավ տենդենց չի դա ֆորումում, որ կարծիք ես հայտնում, բայց խուսափում դրա շուրջ քննարկումներից։ Մենք գոնե պոպուլյար կարծիքին հակառակ մտքներս հայտնելով չենք պաղկվում այսպիսի ձևակերպումների ետևում, այլ կանխատեսում ենք, որ քարկոծվելու ենք, պիտակվելու ենք, բայց մեկ ա գտնում ենք, որ երկրի հետ կապված մեր հույսերը արդարացնում են այդ մեր մտավախություններով կիսվելը, թեկուզ մի երկու տելեժկա էլ թուք ու մուր ուտենք․․․ ու քո կարծիքով ստեղ մենք դրսից նստած մենակ աղբ նետելու կայֆից ուռում ենք․․․ թե կուզես իմանաս, մեջից վառվում ենք, որ այդ հույսերը մնում են անուրջներ, ոչ թե փոխակերպվում են ամբիցիաների․․․ բայց թե քո աչքին աղբ ա թվում, ի՞նչ ասեմ․․ բնականաբար մեր գլխին ուշատով մուննաթ կծոցի լցնելու իրավունք ունես․․․

----------

ivy (29.09.2019), Վիշապ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու որո՞նք ենք այդ սկզբունքներն ու տրամաբանությունները, կհուշե՞ս։


Սիրով՝ կոնկրետ էս հարցի համատեքստում: Պետք է վերացվի գոյություն ունեցող արատավոր պրակտիկան, երբ ամեն նոր իշխանություն Սահմանադրություն է գրում իր մարմնին համապատասխան: Ու եթե նույնիսկ բացարձակ վստահություն ունենք գործող իշխանության նկատմամբ, եթե Սահմանադրություն գրողները լինեն ոչ թե տարբեր շերտերից ընտրված մասնագետներ, այլ միայն իրենց կուսակիցները, անհնար է, որ չլինեն կասկածներ, որ հերթական անգամ գործ ունենք մարմնին համապատասխան գրված Սահմանադրության, այլ ոչ թե երկրին համապատասխանի հետ:

Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար (իսկ դա անհրաժեշտ է, որտև Սահմանադրության նկատմամբ հավատի սերմանումը *քաղաքական* կարևորագույն բաղադրիչ է հասարակության ու երկրի զարգացման համար), պետք է հնարավորինս լայնաշերտ մարմին լինի նոր Սահմանադրություն գրողը:

Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ապակուսակցական, բայց ոչ ապաքաղաքական, որովհետև Սահմանադրությունը ամենաքաղաքական փաստաթուղթն է, որը մատնանշում է երկրի զարգացման ուղղությունը, գոյության ձևը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀՀ-ում խոշոր հաշվով ոժդ ա փոխվել։ 
> Հաղթած քաղաքական կուսակցության մտածելակերպը ՀՀ միջինից շատ չի տարբերվում, ինձ մի մոմենտ էշ էշ թվում էր, թե հետաքրքիր բան ա տեղի ունեցել։ Բայց Նիկոլի այցն էլ ահագին լրացուցիչ քաքմեջ արեց հույսերս։ Հետևաբար ինչպես շեֆս կըսեր՝ դրաստիկ փոփոխություններ թերևս չի կըրնա ընել, շատ բանեն տեղյակ չէ․․․


շեֆիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դրանից քո տրամադրվածությանը հետևությանը՝ չէ․․․ հետաքրքիր բան եղել ա, անունը ինչ էլ որ դնես, ու գոնե այն, որ կլեպտոկրատիան վերացել ա, շաաաաաաաաատ լուրջ ձեռքբերում ա, բայց դե, հա, հիմա էլ կոլխոզակրատիայի ենք եկել, բայց բարձր տեխնոլոգիաներով են վախացնում, տեսնենք վերջը ինչ կլնի․․․

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե էս գրառումը նկատի ունես, ապա մեկը ես գրառումը շնորհակալել եմ լավատեսության ու ընդհանուր դրական տրամադրության համար, ու հա, ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, թե ինչ տեսանյութի մասին էր խոսքը․ մարդիկ տարբեր պատճառներով են ինչ-որ բան հավանում կամ ոչ։
> 
> Հայաստանյան քաղաքական լրահոսին չեմ հետևում, էս թեման էլ հպանցիկ եմ նայում․ մեծամասամբ երկար գրառումները ոչ էլ կարդում եմ, բայց որ աչքովս մի դրական բան է ընկնում, ուրախացնում է, որ մարդիկ իրենց երկրի հետ կապված հույսեր ունեն, ոչ թե հեռվից հեռու ապրելով, իրենց քաղաքական ու տնտեսական գիտակների տեղ դրած, աղբ են լցնում մի պստիկ երկրի մի բուռ մարդկանց հույսերի վրա, որ իրենց ուժով հեղափոխություն են արել ու ապագայի հետ կապված հավատ ունեն։ Լավ տենդենց չի, բայց սա մենակ իմ կարծիքն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք։


Այվի ջան, մարդկանց հույսերի ու հավատի ստանդարտները մի քիչ տարբեր են։ Կան ոչնչից սկսող ու թափ հավաքելու հույսով տոգորված ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ, ու կան իմ նման հղփացած, շփացած ու ոչ մի դրական բանից չբավարարվող մարդիկ (քննադատության նպատակը բնավ չուզողությունն ու նենգությունը չի)  ։ Ու առհասարակ մեր բեսեդկայում բձեքով ասում-խոսում ենք էլի, թեթեև տար  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (29.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> պա՜յ․․․ փաստորեն մի պստիկ երկրի մի բուռ մարդիկ իրենց հույսերը հավաքել են եկել են ակումբ, մենք էլ վրեն աղբ ենք լցնում․․․  աչքիս խառակիրի անելուս վախտն ա․․․
> 
> Ասել ես մենակ քո կարծիքն ա, ու բանի տեղ չդնենք, բայց լավ տենդենց չի դա ֆորումում, որ կարծիք ես հայտնում, բայց խուսափում դրա շուրջ քննարկումներից։ Մենք գոնե պոպուլյար կարծիքին հակառակ մտքներս հայտնելով չենք պաղկվում այսպիսի ձևակերպումների ետևում, այլ կանխատեսում ենք, որ քարկոծվելու ենք, պիտակվելու ենք, բայց մեկ ա գտնում ենք, որ երկրի հետ կապված մեր հույսերը արդարացնում են այդ մեր մտավախություններով կիսվելը, թեկուզ մի երկու տելեժկա էլ թուք ու մուր ուտենք․․․ ու քո կարծիքով ստեղ մենք դրսից նստած մենակ աղբ նետելու կայֆից ուռում ենք․․․ թե կուզես իմանաս, մեջից վառվում ենք, որ այդ հույսերը մնում են անուրջներ, ոչ թե փոխակերպվում են ամբիցիաների․․․ բայց թե քո աչքին աղբ ա թվում, ի՞նչ ասեմ․․ բնականաբար մեր գլխին ուշատով մուննաթ կծոցի լցնելու իրավունք ունես․․․


Ինչ-որ բանից խուսափող լինեի, գրառում չէի անի, ոչ էլ որևէ տեղ ասել եմ, թե խուսափում եմ գրածիս պատասխան ստանալուց։ Նենց որ գրածիս հետ կապված թուքումուրը հանգիստ ընդունում եմ․ առաջին օրը չեմ Ակումբում։ Իրավունքներս էլ լրիվ ճիշտ նկատեցիր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սիրով՝ կոնկրետ էս հարցի համատեքստում: Պետք է վերացվի գոյություն ունեցող արատավոր պրակտիկան, երբ ամեն նոր իշխանություն Սահմանադրություն է գրում իր մարմնին համապատասխան: Ու եթե նույնիսկ բացարձակ վստահություն ունենք գործող իշխանության նկատմամբ, եթե Սահմանադրություն գրողները լինեն ոչ թե տարբեր շերտերից ընտրված մասնագետներ, այլ միայն իրենց կուսակիցները, անհնար է, որ չլինեն կասկածներ, որ հերթական անգամ գործ ունենք մարմնին համապատասխան գրված Սահմանադրության, այլ ոչ թե երկրին համապատասխանի հետ:
> 
> Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար (իսկ դա անհրաժեշտ է, որտև Սահմանադրության նկատմամբ հավատի սերմանումը *քաղաքական* կարևորագույն բաղադրիչ է հասարակության ու երկրի զարգացման համար), պետք է հնարավորինս լայնաշերտ մարմին լինի նոր Սահմանադրություն գրողը:
> 
> Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ապակուսակցական, բայց ոչ ապաքաղաքական, որովհետև Սահմանադրությունը ամենաքաղաքական փաստաթուղթն է, որը մատնանշում է երկրի զարգացման ուղղությունը, գոյության ձևը:


Շնորհակալ եմ պարզաբանման համար․․․ բայց մի՞թե վստահությունը չի ենթադրում նաև որ վստահելի ղեկավարդ այդպիսի լրջագույն նախաձեռնության ետևից գնալու ա կոնսեսուսային եղանակով, թե չէ եթե չենք վստահում, որ սենց պատասխանատու հարցում իրենց պիտի արդարացնեն, էլ վստահությունը ինչո՞ւմն ա, որ ասֆալտ փռելուց իրենց խծբն հումքը չի՞ գողանալու․․․ աչքիս լավ էլ պետքական մեսիջ ա արձակել, թե նույնիսկ վստահողները կասկածներ ունեն, որ արատավոր պրակտիկան շարունակվելու հնարավորություն ունի․․․

Իսկ կասկածներ միշտ էլ լինելու են, որտև շարքային քաղաքացին սահամադրագետ չի, որ հասկանա թե ինչը ինչի համար ա, ու նույնիսկ հրայրթովմասյաներին էլ ներառեն, մեկ ա ասողներ կլինեն, որ վախացրել ստիպել են սկսկվեն, թե չէ ԱԱԾ-ին վրեքները ֆաս կտան։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սիրով՝ կոնկրետ էս հարցի համատեքստում: Պետք է վերացվի գոյություն ունեցող արատավոր պրակտիկան, երբ ամեն նոր իշխանություն Սահմանադրություն է գրում իր մարմնին համապատասխան: Ու եթե նույնիսկ բացարձակ վստահություն ունենք գործող իշխանության նկատմամբ, եթե Սահմանադրություն գրողները լինեն ոչ թե տարբեր շերտերից ընտրված մասնագետներ, այլ միայն իրենց կուսակիցները, անհնար է, որ չլինեն կասկածներ, որ հերթական անգամ գործ ունենք մարմնին համապատասխան գրված Սահմանադրության, այլ ոչ թե երկրին համապատասխանի հետ:
> 
> Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար (իսկ դա անհրաժեշտ է, որտև Սահմանադրության նկատմամբ հավատի սերմանումը *քաղաքական* կարևորագույն բաղադրիչ է հասարակության ու երկրի զարգացման համար), պետք է հնարավորինս լայնաշերտ մարմին լինի նոր Սահմանադրություն գրողը:
> 
> Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ապակուսակցական, բայց ոչ ապաքաղաքական, որովհետև Սահմանադրությունը ամենաքաղաքական փաստաթուղթն է, որը մատնանշում է երկրի զարգացման ուղղությունը, գոյության ձևը:


ՈՒզում ես ասել, որ նոր իշխանության նկատմամբ մարդկանց հավատը սահմանադրություն գրելու վրա չի տարածվում, հա՞  :LOL: 
Այսինքն ինչ ուզում են, թող անեն, բայց մենակ չկպնեն սահմանադրությանը իրենց կեղտոտ ձեռքերով։ Էն էլ էն սահմանադրության, որ Սերժիկենք մեջը պոլնի քաքել են։
Եթե նման աստիճանի անվստահություն կա, որ կարող ա ամեն նոր սահմանադրություն մեջը կեղտոտ կուսակցական էլեմենտներ պարունակի, ապա առաջարկում եմ ռադ անել սահմանադրությունը և առաջնորդվել միմիայն Աստվածաշնչով։

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Ծլնգ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչ-որ բանից խուսափող լինեի, գրառում չէի անի, ոչ էլ որևէ տեղ ասել եմ, թե խուսափում եմ գրածիս պատասխան ստանալուց։ Նենց որ գրածիս հետ կապված *թուքումուրը* հանգիստ ընդունում եմ․ առաջին օրը չեմ Ակումբում։ Իրավունքներս էլ լրիվ ճիշտ նկատեցիր։


թուքումո՞ւր, ո՞վ, աղբ թափողնե՞րս․․․ բա ամոթ չարեցի՞ր․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ պարաբանման համար․․․ բայց մի՞թե վստահությունը չի ենթադրում նաև որ վստահելի ղեկավարդ այդպիսի լրջագույն նախաձեռնության ետևից գնալու ա կոնսեսուսային եղանակով, թե չէ եթե չենք վստահում, որ սենց պատասխանատու հարցում իրենց պիտի արդարացնեն, էլ վստահությունը ինչո՞ւմն ա, որ ասֆալտ փռելուց իրենց խծբն հումքը չի՞ գողանալու․․․ աչքիս լավ էլ պետքական մեսիջ ա արձակել, թե նույնիսկ վստահողները կասկածներ ունեն, որ արատավոր պրակտիկան շարունակվելու հնարավորություն ունի․․․
> 
> Իսկ կասկածներ միշտ էլ լինելու են, որտև շարքային քաղաքացին սահամադրագետ չի, որ հասկանա թե ինչը ինչի համար ա, ու նույնիսկ հրայրթովմասյաներին էլ ներառեն, մեկ ա ասողներ կլինեն, որ վախացրել ստիպել են սկսկվեն, թե չէ ԱԱԾ-ին վրեքները ֆաս կտան։


Ծլնգ ջան, կասկածողներ միշտ կլինեն, դրա համար օգտագործել էի «Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար» ձևակերպումը:

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես վստահում եմ, դու չես վստահում: Ու պետք են համալիր գործողություններ՝ մաքսիմալ վստահություն ստանալու համար: Դրա առաջին քայլերից մեկը Սահմանագիր մարմինը ապակուսակցական ստեղծելն է, հաջորդ քայլերից պետք է լինեն հանրային մեծ դիսկուրսները, քննարկումների հիման վրա նախագծում շտկումներ անելը, այլ քայլեր, իսկ ամենավերջում՝ մաքսիմալ թափանցիկ ու արդարության կասկած չառաջացնող հանրաքվեի անցկացումը:

----------

Գաղթական (29.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> ՈՒզում ես ասել, որ նոր իշխանության նկատմամբ մարդկանց հավատը սահմանադրություն գրելու վրա չի տարածվում, հա՞ 
> Այսինքն ինչ ուզում են, թող անեն, բայց մենակ չկպնեն սահմանադրությանը իրենց կեղտոտ ձեռքերով։ Էն էլ էն սահմանադրության, որ Սերժիկենք մեջը պոլնի քաքել են։
> Եթե նման աստիճանի անվստահություն կա, որ կարող ա ամեն նոր սահմանադրություն մեջը կեղտոտ կուսակցական էլեմենտներ պարունակի, ապա առաջարկում եմ ռադ անել սահմանադրությունը և առաջնորդվել միմիայն Աստվածաշնչով։


Ինչպես էն գրառումն էիր սխալ ընկալել ու ցիտել, այնպես էլ իմ այս գրառումը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> շեֆիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դրանից քո տրամադրվածությանը հետևությանը՝ չէ․․․ հետաքրքիր բան եղել ա, անունը ինչ էլ որ դնես, ու գոնե այն, որ կլեպտոկրատիան վերացել ա, շաաաաաաաաատ լուրջ ձեռքբերում ա, բայց դե, հա, հիմա էլ կոլխոզակրատիայի ենք եկել, բայց բարձր տեխնոլոգիաներով են վախացնում, տեսնենք վերջը ինչ կլնի․․․


Հա, համաձայնվեցի, մի քիչ շատ եմ համը հանում իմ մաքսիմալիզմով :Ճ

----------

Ծլնգ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, կասկածողներ միշտ կլինեն, դրա համար օգտագործել էի «Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար» ձևակերպումը:
> 
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես վստահում եմ, դու չես վստահում: Ու պետք են համալիր գործողություններ՝ մաքսիմալ վստահություն ստանալու համար: Դրա առաջին քայլերից մեկը Սահմանագիր մարմինը ապակուսակցական ստեղծելն է, հաջորդ քայլերից պետք է լինեն հանրային մեծ դիսկուրսները, քննարկումների հիման վրա նախագծում շտկումներ անելը, այլ քայլեր, իսկ ամենավերջում՝ մաքսիմալ թափանցիկ ու արդարության կասկած չառաջացնող հանրաքվեի անցկացումը:


ես չե՞մ վստահում․․․ Չուկ ջան, հենց էդ ա հակառակը, ես համոզված եմ, որ ձև չկա առանց կուսակցական մեծ ազդեցության սահամադրություն փոխել, ու լրիվ օքեյ եմ դրա հետ, ինչքան էլ թերավստահություն ունենամ իշխանության ողջամտության հետ կապված, չնայած որ քեզ նման գտնում եմ, որ հիմա սահմանադրություն փոխելու վախտը չի․․․ ու եթե չվստահողները փոքրամասնություն են (ըստ ձեզ, էլի, ես թվեր չունեմ), ինչի՞ հետևից են ընկնում․․․ թող էլի ում պետք ա ներգրավեն, լայն դիսկուրսներ անեն, միջազգային մարմիններին ուղարկեն, ում պետք ա դաբրոն ստանան, բայց հլը չսկսած ասել թե ապաքաղաքական կամ ապակուսակցական ա լինելու ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչ ա տեղի ունեցել

----------

Վիշապ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգ ջան, կասկածողներ միշտ կլինեն, դրա համար օգտագործել էի «Նման կասկածները հնարավորինս ցրելու ու մեղմելու համար» ձևակերպումը:
> 
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես վստահում եմ, դու չես վստահում: Ու պետք են համալիր գործողություններ՝ մաքսիմալ վստահություն ստանալու համար: Դրա առաջին քայլերից մեկը Սահմանագիր մարմինը ապակուսակցական ստեղծելն է, հաջորդ քայլերից պետք է լինեն հանրային մեծ դիսկուրսները, քննարկումների հիման վրա նախագծում շտկումներ անելը, այլ քայլեր, իսկ ամենավերջում՝ մաքսիմալ թափանցիկ ու արդարության կասկած չառաջացնող հանրաքվեի անցկացումը:


Չուկ ջան, կուսակցական, քաղաքական բառերից պետք չի վախենալ, շատ էլ որ դեգեներատների ժամանակ էս բառերը դառել են քֆուրներին համարժեք բառեր։ Հակառակը, ցանկացած հեղափոխական դրական շարժ իրեն հարգող կուսակցությունը կցանկանա իրեն վերագրել, որ պատմության մեջ գրվի, որ էս թույն Սահմանադրությունը հպարտորեն գրվել ա «Իմ Քայլը» դաշինքի կողմից ի նպաստս ու փառս Հայ ժողովդրի արժանավայել պայծառ ապագայի։ Դրա  համար էլ Ծլնգն ու ես ասում ենք, որ էս շոուն անիմաստ թսիկություն ա, հետ քայլ։

----------


## Chuk

> ես չե՞մ վստահում․․․


Ծլնգ ջան, դու հարցրել էիր ինչ սկզբունք, մոտեցում, տրամաբանության մասին եմ գրել, ասել էի: Բացարձակ մտադիր չեմ պնդել, որ վերին արտի ճշմարտություն եմ ասում, ընդամենը մոտեցումս եմ ներկայացրել, որին կարող ես չհամաձայնվել ու տրամագծորեն հակառակ կարծիք ունենալ:

Իսկ կոնկրետ հատվածում «դու չես վստահում»-ը խոսքի ձև է, ցույց տալու համար, որ միայն մի խմբի մասին չեմ խոսում: Կարծում էի, որ սա քեզ բացատրելու կարիք չի լինի: Մի՞թե ակնհայտ չի, որ Հայաստանի ողջ բնակչությունը չի, որ վստահում է: Իսկ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գնալը նաև քաղաքական ամբիոններ տրամադրելու հարց է, երբ քաղաքական հակառակորդդ սկսում է բոլոր հնարավոր ամբիոններից համոզել քո սխալ լինելը, ու դու պետք է կարողանաս ապացուցել, որ ճիշտ ես: Էս ճանապարհի փոքր քայլերից է Սահանագիր մարմինը ապակուսակցական ստեղծելը: Դու-ից վերանանք, անցնենք օրինակ (շեշտում եմ՝ օրինակ) ՔՈ-ին: Մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ ՔՈ-ի դիրքորոշում Սահմանադրության նոր նախագծին մի տեսակ է լինելու, եթե հանձնաժողովում ունենա վստահելի մարդիկ, այլ տեսակ՝ եթե լինեն միայն իր քաղաքական հակառակորդները: 

Էլ չխոսած նրա մասին, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից տարբեր շերտերի ներգրավումը բերելու է ավելի որակյալ փաստաթղթի որոշման:

Բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, սա ընդամենը քո հարցի պատասխանն է, թե ինչ սկզբունքների, մոտեցումների ու տրամաբանության մասին եմ խոսում: Կարող ես մոտեցումներս չկիսել:

----------

Արշակ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կուսակցական, քաղաքական բառերից պետք չի վախենալ, շատ էլ որ դեգեներատների ժամանակ էս բառերը դառել են քֆուրներին համարժեք բառեր։ Հակառակը, ցանկացած հեղափոխական դրական շարժ իրեն հարգող կուսակցությունը կցանկանա իրեն վերագրել, որ պատմության մեջ գրվի, որ էս թույն Սահմանադրությունը հպարտորեն գրվել ա «Իմ Քայլը» դաշինքի կողմից ի նպաստս ու փառս Հայ ժողովդրի արժանավայել պայծառ ապագայի։ Դրա  համար էլ Ծլնգն ու ես ասում ենք, որ էս շոուն անիմաստ թսիկություն ա, հետ քայլ։


Վիշապ ջան, ուշադիր չես, ես պնդում եմ, որ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ է Սահմանադրության գրումը, հետևաբար բացարձակ չեմ վախենում քաղաքական բառից:

Իսկ «կուսակցական» բառից չվախենալս պիտի որ երևացած լիներ նրանից, որ թերևս (գուցե սխալվեմ) այս քննարկման մեջ միակն եմ, որ կուսակցական եմ, ու իմ համար կուսակցությունը քաղաքականության շատ կարևոր բաղադրիչ է, կուսակցական լինելը՝ պատիվ:

Այս նախաբանից հետո նորից պնդեմ, որ չես ընկալել գրածներս:

----------


## Chuk

Մի պարզ օրինակ էլ բերեմ, որից էն կողմ կարծում եմ էս հարցով էլ ասելիք չեմ ունենա:

Խորհրդարանում շատ հասարակ (երբեմն բարդ) օրենքներ հաճախ գրվում են տարբեր խմբակցությունների պատգամավորների համահեղինակմամբ. մարդիկ, ովքեր կոնկրետ էդ ոլորտով մասնագիտացած ու հետաքրքրված են: Հաճախ աշխատանքներին ներգրավվում են արտախորհրդարանական քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչներ, ՀԿ-ներ, ոլորտի մասնագետներ՝ օրենքը հնարավորինս լավ ու ճիշտ մշակելու համար:

Կարո՞ղ է քաղաքական մեծամասնությունը մենակ գրի էդ օրենքը: Կարող է, հետո էլ կքվեարկեն: Էդպես էլ է լինում: Բայց հաճախ համահեղինակությամբ արված նախագծերը լինում են ավելի որակյալ:

Այ էսքան մի պարզ բան է: Ու երբ խոսում ենք երկրի գլխավոր փաստաթղթի մասին, ապա էստեղ շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր է հնարավորինս տարբեր շերտերի մասնագետների ներգրավվումը՝ առավելագույն երկրին համահունչ, առանց կիքսերի Սահմանադրություն ստանալու համար, պլյուս՝ մաքսիմալ հնարավոր վստահություն վայելող:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Արշակ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, դու հարցրել էիր ինչ սկզբունք, մոտեցում, տրամաբանության մասին եմ գրել, ասել էի: Բացարձակ մտադիր չեմ պնդել, որ վերին արտի ճշմարտություն եմ ասում, ընդամենը մոտեցումս եմ ներկայացրել, որին կարող ես չհամաձայնվել ու տրամագծորեն հակառակ կարծիք ունենալ:
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ հատվածում «դու չես վստահում»-ը խոսքի ձև է, ցույց տալու համար, որ միայն մի խմբի մասին չեմ խոսում: Կարծում էի, որ սա քեզ բացատրելու կարիք չի լինի: Մի՞թե ակնհայտ չի, որ Հայաստանի ողջ բնակչությունը չի, որ վստահում է: Իսկ Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների գնալը նաև քաղաքական ամբիոններ տրամադրելու հարց է, երբ քաղաքական հակառակորդդ սկսում է բոլոր հնարավոր ամբիոններից համոզել քո սխալ լինելը, ու դու պետք է կարողանաս ապացուցել, որ ճիշտ ես: Էս ճանապարհի փոքր քայլերից է Սահանագիր մարմինը ապակուսակցական ստեղծելը: Դու-ից վերանանք, անցնենք օրինակ (շեշտում եմ՝ օրինակ) ՔՈ-ին: Մի՞թե պարզ չէ, որ ՔՈ-ի դիրքորոշում Սահմանադրության նոր նախագծին մի տեսակ է լինելու, եթե հանձնաժողովում ունենա վստահելի մարդիկ, այլ տեսակ՝ եթե լինեն միայն իր քաղաքական հակառակորդները: 
> 
> Էլ չխոսած նրա մասին, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից տարբեր շերտերի ներգրավումը բերելու է ավելի որակյալ փաստաթղթի որոշման:
> 
> Բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, սա ընդամենը քո հարցի պատասխանն է, թե ինչ սկզբունքների, մոտեցումների ու տրամաբանության մասին եմ խոսում: Կարող ես մոտեցումներս չկիսել:


«ես չե՞մ վստահումն» էլ կարա խոսքի ձև դիտվել, բայց հա, աբստրակցվենք դու-երից... մոտեցումդ հասկացա, բայց միևնույնն է այն մնում է կուրյոզային ու իմ աչքին՝ անիրականացվելի

----------

Chuk (29.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի պարզ օրինակ էլ բերեմ, որից էն կողմ կարծում եմ էս հարցով էլ ասելիք չեմ ունենա:
> 
> Խորհրդարանում շատ հասարակ (երբեմն բարդ) օրենքներ հաճախ գրվում են տարբեր խմբակցությունների պատգամավորների համահեղինակմամբ. մարդիկ, ովքեր կոնկրետ էդ ոլորտով մասնագիտացած ու հետաքրքրված են: Հաճախ աշխատանքներին ներգրավվում են արտախորհրդարանական քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչներ, ՀԿ-ներ, ոլորտի մասնագետներ՝ օրենքը հնարավորինս լավ ու ճիշտ մշակելու համար:
> 
> Կարո՞ղ է քաղաքական մեծամասնությունը մենակ գրի էդ օրենքը: Կարող է, հետո էլ կքվեարկեն: Էդպես էլ է լինում: Բայց հաճախ համահեղինակությամբ արված նախագծերը լինում են ավելի որակյալ:
> 
> Այ էսքան մի պարզ բան է: Ու երբ խոսում ենք երկրի գլխավոր փաստաթղթի մասին, ապա էստեղ շատ ու շատ ավելի կարևոր է հնարավորինս տարբեր շերտերի մասնագետների ներգրավվումը՝ առավելագույն երկրին համահունչ, առանց կիքսերի Սահմանադրություն ստանալու համար, պլյուս՝ մաքսիմալ հնարավոր վստահություն վայելող:


Կարծես իրար չենք հասկացել... ստեղ ոչմեկս չի ասում, թե Նիկոլը իրա խորհրդականներով փակվի մի սենյակում ու սահմանադրություն գրեն պրծնեն, հետո էլ բոլորի կոկորդները կոխեն։ Պարզ ա, որ մի ուղեղը լավ բան ա, բայց երկուսն ավելի լավ բան ա, ու կոնսենսուսով ստացված լուծումները ավելի խելամիտ են։ Ու ես լրիվ օքեյ եմ նրա հետ, որ բոլորով իրար հետ սահամանադրություն գրեն ու դա հանրաքվեին ներկայացնեն որպես կոնսենսուսային մայր օրենք։ Բայց այդ նույն ԱԺ-ում էլ օրենքը չգրած չեն ասում, չէ՞, որ ապակուսակցական թայֆով ենք գրելու, այլ մեկը կամ մի քանի խմբավորում իրենց վրա են վերցնում նախաձեռնությունն ու վերջում համահեղինակած փաստաթուղթ ներկայացնում։ Այստեղ էլ մեսիջինգի հարց ա, որ գտնում են, թե սֆթուց պետք ա պարզաբանել, թե ոնց ա արվելու, այլ ոչ թե ասում են, որ «նախաձեռնում ենք սահամանդրական փոփոխությունների գործընթաց, որին կնեգրավվեն լայն հասարակության ներկայացուցիչներ և տարբեր խորհրդարանական և արտախորհրդարանական ուժերի կողմից ներկայացված մասնագետներ»։ Մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է տեսնել, որ սա տարբեվում է «ապաքաղական/ապակուսակցական մասնագետների խումբ» ձևակերպումից։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Վիշապ (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես էլ կարծիքս ամփոփեմ։
Երկրի իշխանությունը պրակտիկորեն դեռ ժողովդրին չի վերադարձվել, պրակտիկ ժողովդրավարության անցնելու համար համակարգը պետք ա ծերից ծեր փոխվի համապատասխանաբար ։Ճ
Հուշեմ, որ ժողովդրավարությունը դա մենակ 5 տարին մեկ անցկացվող ԱԺ ընտրությունները չեն, ու Սահմանադրության էն կետը չի, որ յանի իշխանությունը պատկանում ա ժողովդրին, այլ շատ շատ ավելի բարդ բան ա, բայց լինող ա ։Ճ 
Եթե համապատասխանաբար չփոխվեց, ներկայիս բարեգործական դիկտատուրան կպահպանվի։
Ու քանի ժողովրդավարություն չի եղել, լավ կլինի, որ Ամուլսարը չշահագործվի, խնդալու ա, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում։

----------

Lion (29.09.2019), Quyr Qery (29.09.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռազ հասանք ամփոփելուն, ես էլ ամփոփեմ ․․․  :LOL: 

Ուրեմն 2008 թվից էս ժողովուրդը չերեզ մարտի մեկ, էլկտրիկ Երևան, կենսաթոշակային, մաշտոցի պուրակ, թեղուտ ու էլ Աստված գիտի ինչքան զահրումար, էկավ վերջը կռքաշ երկիրը բոշեքից ազատեց, ու հազիվ մի տարի ա շունչ ա քաշում։ Բայց մարդիկ արդեն հայտարարում են, որ սաղս էշ էինք, չինք ջոկում ինչ ենք անում, ու ի՞նչ հեղափոխություն այ ախպեր, տարրական իշխանափոխություն ա տեղի ունեցել, ու իշխանության են եկել նույն կարգի քյալագյոզներ, կամ Ծլնգի բարձրունքից՝ կալխոզնիկներ, որոնք ոչ մի բան չեն հասկանում ու երկրում ոչ մի լուրջ բան չի փոխվելու։ Էն մանր մունր փոփոխություններն էլ որ յանի տեսնում եք, ձեզանից դավոլնի Սինգապուրի հետ եք համեմատում ու հորթի պես ուրախանում եք, փոփոխություններ չեն, նենց մանր պրոցեսներ են, լավից վատից ․․․․ ու ամենակարևորը համակարգային չեն, ինչ ճռթս էլ որ դա նշանակի։ 

Ու ի՞նչ ա (էր) պետք անել էս մի տարում (հիշացնեմ, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններից մի տարի էլ չի անցել դեռ) որ սաղ համակարգային լիներ։ Պետք էր Սահամանդրությունը փոխել, պրիտոմ էտ սահմանադրությունը պիտի փոխեին ԱԺ-ում նստած կոլխոզնիկները, թե ոնց չենք իմանում, ու օրենքները սարքել Կալիֆորնիայի օրենքներից, որը կտրուկ կապահովեր իրական ժողովրդավարություն, ու սաղ հարցերը կլուծվեին։ 

Նու, էս կոլխոզով սահմանադրությունը գրելու ընթացքում մոռանում ենք, որ ժառանգություն ենք ստացել մի երկիր, որտեղ խայտառակ չափի պրոբլեմներ կա լուծելու, ու որոնք ժողորդի կողմից առաջնայնություն են, սկսած բանակը կերակրելուց, որին տառացիորեն սոված էին պահում, վերջացրած ճորտի կարգավիճակով ապրող ուսուցիչներն ու ծերից ծեր կոռումպացված առողջապահությունն ու վաբշե պետական կառավարման համակարգը, ու էս սաղ անել նույն մենթերով ու կգբշնիկներով, քանի որ չես կարա վերցնես ու սաղին պռոստը գործից սիկտիր անես ու կալիֆորնիայի իրավապահներ ու դատական համակարգ սարքես ․․․․ մի տարում ․․․․ 

Ու էս ընթացքում անհասկանալի ա, թե կոնկրետ ինչն են ուզում սահմանադրության մեջ փոխեն։ Սարքեն էլի նախագահակա՞ն, ընտրությունների մեխանիզմը փոխե՞ն, ՍԴ-ն հանեն տեղը ուրիշ բան դնե՞ն․․․ ի՞նչն ա Սահամանդրության մեջ տենց առանցքային նշանակության, որը եթե արագի մեջ կալխոզնիկները փոխած լինեին, հիմա պիտի արդեն մեզ Կալիֆորնիա դառած լինեինք։ 

Ախպեր, 30 տարվա քաքմեջից հետո, մենք մեր փոքր հաջողություններով ուրախանում ենք, ու հա, համեմատում ենք Սինգապուրի հետ, Նիգերիայի հետ չենք համեմատում։ Սահմանադրության փոփոխություններն էլ սկսում ենք շատ ճիշտ ժամանակին, առանց մենք մեզամից առաջ ընկնելու ու առանց նախկինում արած սխալները կրկնելու։ Քաղաքական մեծամասնությունն էլ լրիվ պատասխանատվություն ա կրելու էտ Սահմանադրության համար։ Վարչապետն էլ լրիվ պատասխանատվություն ա կրելու ամեն սխալի համար, ու հպարտանալու ա ամեն փոքր հաջողությունով։ Մեր արած հեղափոխությունն ա, մեր ընտրած մեծամասնությունով։ Եթե մարդ կա, որ չի հավատում որ հեղափոխություն էր, ու հավատում ա, որ սաղ նույն կարգի կալխոզնիկ են, ու ոչ իմ բան չի փոխվել, ես դրա համար մենակ ցավում եմ․․․․

----------

Chuk (29.09.2019), ivy (29.09.2019), John (10.10.2019), Varzor (29.09.2019), Արշակ (30.09.2019), Բարեկամ (30.09.2019), Գաղթական (29.09.2019), Ծլնգ (29.09.2019), Շինարար (29.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ․Գ․ Ու Ամուլսարը սար ա մնալու  :LOL: 

Ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, ես ոնց համոզված էի, տենց էլ համոզված եմ, որ Ամուլսարում հանք չի լինելու։ Ամուլսարը մի հատ մեծ բլեֆ եղել ու նույն կարգի բլեֆ ա մնում։ Աչքիս մի քանի մարդ վրեն լավ փող են սարքել, ու իրանց վաբշե հետաքրքիր չի պռոյեկտի ճակատագիրը։ Մենք էլ էշ-էշ հուզախառն իրար ու երկիրը փրկում ենք, մի կողմից բնապահպանական արհավիրքից, մյուս կողմից՝ դաժան անգլիախոս նեդրողներից  :LOL:  Էտ էլ նրանից ա, որ փորձ չունենք սենց հարցերը լուծելու ․․․ այ, իսկականից կալխոզնիկ ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ էլ՝ աղոթք, հատուկ իմ ընտրած բառերով... 
> 
> Ներող ֆլուդի համար, էս թեմայով էսքանը


Ապեր, ֆլուդ չի, ներողություն մի խնդրի։ Քո մարգարեությունները թեմատիկ են ու առնչվում են Փաշինյանի կառավարության գործունեությանը։ Մատուռն էլ ա թեմատիկ լինելու․ «ՍԲ Լիոն Մարգարե, զ՛իմաստությանս աղբյուր և զ՛կանխագուշակութեանս ծորան, ի գործունեությունս և ապագաս իշախանաւորներին սոյն»։ 

Բայց դու մի քիչ համեստ եղի, թող քո մասին աղոթքները մենք գրենք։ Դու ավելի լավ ա մարգարեություններդ համակարգված գրի առ, որ սերունդների հիշողության մեջ մնա։ Մի երկու օրինակ կարամ ես բերեմ․ 

- Մարգարեություն Լիոնի 1.1. «Եվ փոփոխություններս համակարգային պետք է լինեին, և Վիշապն ասեց ամեն»: Ի կատար եղավ մարագարեությունս այս… 

- Մարգարեություն Լիոնի 1.2. «Եվ ՍԴ որոշումը պիտի փնթի լիներ, և այնպես տուֆտեր, որ խառնվեին զ՛միմիանս իրավաբանական համայնքս ամենայն»:  Ի կատար եղավ մարագարեությունս այս…

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռազ հասանք ամփոփելուն, ես էլ ամփոփեմ ․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն 2008 թվից էս ժողովուրդը չերեզ մարտի մեկ, էլկտրիկ Երևան, կենսաթոշակային, մաշտոցի պուրակ, թեղուտ ու էլ Աստված գիտի ինչքան զահրումար, էկավ վերջը կռքաշ երկիրը բոշեքից ազատեց, ու հազիվ մի տարի ա շունչ ա քաշում։ Բայց մարդիկ արդեն հայտարարում են, որ սաղս էշ էինք, չինք ջոկում ինչ ենք անում, ու ի՞նչ հեղափոխություն այ ախպեր, տարրական իշխանափոխություն ա տեղի ունեցել, ու իշխանության են եկել նույն կարգի քյալագյոզներ, կամ Ծլնգի բարձրունքից՝ կալխոզնիկներ, որոնք ոչ մի բան չեն հասկանում ու երկրում ոչ մի լուրջ բան չի փոխվելու։ Էն մանր մունր փոփոխություններն էլ որ յանի տեսնում եք, ձեզանից դավոլնի Սինգապուրի հետ եք համեմատում ու հորթի պես ուրախանում եք, փոփոխություններ չեն, նենց մանր պրոցեսներ են, լավից վատից ․․․․ ու ամենակարևորը համակարգային չեն, ինչ ճռթս էլ որ դա նշանակի։ 
> 
> Ու ի՞նչ ա (էր) պետք անել էս մի տարում (հիշացնեմ, որ ԱԺ ընտրություններից մի տարի էլ չի անցել դեռ) որ սաղ համակարգային լիներ։ Պետք էր Սահամանդրությունը փոխել, պրիտոմ էտ սահմանադրությունը պիտի փոխեին ԱԺ-ում նստած կոլխոզնիկները, թե ոնց չենք իմանում, ու օրենքները սարքել Կալիֆորնիայի օրենքներից, որը կտրուկ կապահովեր իրական ժողովրդավարություն, ու սաղ հարցերը կլուծվեին։ 
> 
> Նու, էս կոլխոզով սահմանադրությունը գրելու ընթացքում մոռանում ենք, որ ժառանգություն ենք ստացել մի երկիր, որտեղ խայտառակ չափի պրոբլեմներ կա լուծելու, ու որոնք ժողորդի կողմից առաջնայնություն են, սկսած բանակը կերակրելուց, որին տառացիորեն սոված էին պահում, վերջացրած ճորտի կարգավիճակով ապրող ուսուցիչներն ու ծերից ծեր կոռումպացված առողջապահությունն ու վաբշե պետական կառավարման համակարգը, ու էս սաղ անել նույն մենթերով ու կգբշնիկներով, քանի որ չես կարա վերցնես ու սաղին պռոստը գործից սիկտիր անես ու կալիֆորնիայի իրավապահներ ու դատական համակարգ սարքես ․․․․ մի տարում ․․․․ 
> 
> Ու էս ընթացքում անհասկանալի ա, թե կոնկրետ ինչն են ուզում սահմանադրության մեջ փոխեն։ Սարքեն էլի նախագահակա՞ն, ընտրությունների մեխանիզմը փոխե՞ն, ՍԴ-ն հանեն տեղը ուրիշ բան դնե՞ն․․․ ի՞նչն ա Սահամանդրության մեջ տենց առանցքային նշանակության, որը եթե արագի մեջ կալխոզնիկները փոխած լինեին, հիմա պիտի արդեն մեզ Կալիֆորնիա դառած լինեինք։ 
> ...


Տրիբուն ջան, դեմագոգիայով ես զբաղված :Ճ
Սենց լացակումած կարանք ցանկացած երկրի պատմությունը ներկայացնենք ու դրանով արդարացնենք ցանկացած դամբուլ վիճակ:
Սեռժիկից ժառանգություն ստացած Սահմանադրությունը միաբևեռ ու միառժամանակ թույլ օրենսդրական, գործադիր ու դատական իշխանություն ապահովող անգրագետ, անորոշ ու հակասական դրույթներ պարունակող չմոյություն ա: Սա ասում եմ ես՝ միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ գեղացի մի մարդ։ Չեմ ասում, որ ցուցադրեմ ինքզինքս գոռոզ մեծախոսությամբ, ասում եմ, որովհետև վախեր կան :Ճ 
Էս պահի դրությամբ սաղս գիտենք, որ ՀՀ-ում ամեն ինչ անում ա Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ու Հայաստանի ապագան կախված ա մի մարդուց՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանից։ Տեղյակ ե՞ք, որ ՀՀ-ն նախագահ ունի, իսկ տեղյակ ե՞ք, ինչով ա զբաղված։ Տեղյակ ե՞ք, որ որոշ համայքներում էսօր ՏԻՄ ընտրություններ էին, մասնակցությունից տեղյակ ե՞ք, մարդ մասնակցել ա՞, թե սաղի ուշադրության կենտրոնում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ա ու վապշէ ումն ա պետք տեղական ինքնակառավարումը, եթե սաղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ա որոշում։ Լիազորված այլ իշխանություն, որ իսկապես գործում ա, ՀՀ-ում տեսնես կա՞… Էս հիմա օրենքնեով ու սահմանադրությամբ լիքը ապուշ ռիսկեր կան, վարչապետը անձեռմխելի չի, կարան դատեն, կարա պալատական հեղաշրջում լինի, որովհետև ոչ կայուն համակարգ կա, ոչ կայուն գաղափարախոսություն ու նպատակ։  Կարելի է ինձ արդարացիորեն պասլատ անել դատարկաբանության համար, ու համարել որ սաղ ճիշտ հունով ա գնում, պրոբլեմները խայտառակ չափին են, ու էս ամեն ինչը ոտի կանգնացնելու համար իրեք հազար տարի ա պետք։ Կլինի դասական հայկական մոտեցում խնդրին :Ճ Դատելով իշխանությունների մըզմըզ, կայֆավատ ու իներտ վիճակից, հեչ չի երևում, որ ժառանգություն ստացած պրոբլեմները խայտառակ չափի են։

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս պահին պետության հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ մենք հավատում ենք մեր վարչապետին։

----------

Quyr Qery (04.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս պահին պետության հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը՝ մենք հավատում ենք մեր վարչապետին։


Բայց արի համաձայնի, որ ավելի լավա ունենալ որևէ գաղափարախոսություն քան չունենալ ընդհանրապես  :Smile: 
Աչքիս տարիներ առաջ Սերժիկը իշմար էր տալիս,մենք էլ չէինք հասկանում: Հիշում եք? "Հավատանք, որ փոխենք": Փաստորեն` հավատացինք ու փոխեցինք  :Hands Up: 

Մենք հին հավատացյալ ժողովուրդ ենք` հավատալը մեզ մոտ ավելի լավ է ստացվում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես լավ կլիներ, որ Սահմանադրությունը չփոխեին: Բայց երևի տարբերակ չկա:





> Պետք է վերացվի գոյություն ունեցող արատավոր պրակտիկան, երբ ամեն նոր իշխանություն Սահմանադրություն է գրում իր մարմնին համապատասխան:


Եղբայր, էս ինչ նոր պարադոքսներ ես ստեղծում?
Մոտս նոր ֆայլ ունբեմ բացած` "Չուկի պարադոքսներ": Հուսով եմ գրքույկի կամ գրքի չի վերածվի  :Smile: 

Քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ` դեռ շուտ է փոխելը: Մեր "սուպերվարչապետը" դեռ պետք է:
Բայց, սահմանադրությունը և ընտրական օրենսգիրքը պիտի արդեն իսկ փոխված լինեն հաջորդ ընտրություններից առաջ` նոր օրենքով պիտի գնանք առաջ:
Երևի շատ արագ եմ պատկերացնում իրավիճակի կայունացումը, բայց դե մեկ-մեկ ես էլ կարող եմ լավատեսոթւայն նոպաներ ունենալ  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեղյակ ե՞ք, որ որոշ համայքներում էսօր ՏԻՄ ընտրություններ էին, մասնակցությունից տեղյակ ե՞ք, մարդ մասնակցել ա՞, թե սաղի ուշադրության կենտրոնում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ա ու վապշէ ումն ա պետք տեղական ինքնակառավարումը, եթե սաղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ա որոշում։


Ընկեր, համայնքների մեծ մասում 60 ու ավել տոկոս մասնակցություն ա եղել: Ամենախոշորներում՝ Փարաքարում ու Արտաշատում, ավելի քիչ, 42 տոկոս: Բայց ՏԻՄ-ի համար էդ էլ ա մեծ թիվ: Ընդհանուր բոլոր համայնքների՝ ընտրություններին մասնակիցները եղել են ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների 48 տոկոսը: Ու սա, ֆիքսենք, համայնքներում, որտեղ արտագնա աշխատանքի եղողները մեծ տոկոս են կազմում:

Իսկ դու ասում ես, որ մարդկանց ուրիշ թեմա հետաքրքրքիր չի: Է հա, ինձ Վանեվան ընտրությունը հետաքրքիր չի, բայց Վանեվանցուն հետաքրքիր ա, ու 261 ընտրողից 209-ը մասնակցել ա:

Ու հա, կայֆոտ ա, որ համայնքներում հիմա ընտրություններն էդ համայնքների համար հետաքրքիր են, իսկ մենք էդքան էլ մտահոգ չենք, որտև գիտենք հնարավորինս արդար ընտրություն ա լինելու:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019), Աթեիստ (30.09.2019), Արշակ (30.09.2019), Գաղթական (30.09.2019), Վիշապ (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (30.09.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Եղբայր, էս ինչ նոր պարադոքսներ ես ստեղծում?
> Մոտս նոր ֆայլ ունբեմ բացած` "Չուկի պարադոքսներ": Հուսով եմ գրքույկի կամ գրքի չի վերածվի


Մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածեիր, երևի կհասկանայիր, որ պարադոքս չկա, այլ իրար փոխլրացնում են: Այո, լավ կլիներ, որ մեր առկա Սահմանադրությունն էնքան թերի չլիներ, որ ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐՎԱԾ ԼԻՆԵԻՆ փոխել: Ու էդ դեպքում լավ կլիներ, որ չփոխվեր, որ նույնիսկ անգամ կասկածը չլիներ, որ եկել են, իրանց մարմնին համապատասխան գրել: Աշոտ ջան, որ մի բան կարդում ես, փորձի նաև հասկանալ թե ինչ են ասում:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի քիչ ավելի երկար մտածեիր, երևի կհասկանայիր, որ պարադոքս չկա, այլ իրար փոխլրացնում են: Այո, լավ կլիներ, որ մեր առկա Սահմանադրությունն էնքան թերի չլիներ, որ ՊԱՐՏԱԴՐՎԱԾ ԼԻՆԵԻՆ փոխել: Ու էդ դեպքում լավ կլիներ, որ չփոխվեր, որ նույնիսկ անգամ կասկածը չլիներ, որ եկել են, իրանց մարմնին համապատասխան գրել: Աշոտ ջան, որ մի բան կարդում ես, փորձի նաև հասկանալ թե ինչ են ասում:


Արտակ ջան, մտածելու երկարությունից փոխլրացումը ի հայտ չի գալիս:
Որ ասում եմ հումորի պակաս կա  :Smile: 
"լավ կլիներ", "պարտադրված լինեին" էս պարագայում փիլիսոփայություն է: Ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:
Ներկայիս սահմանադրությունը թերի է և նախորդ իշխանությունների հագով կարված: Այդպես են վարվել նաև նախորդների նախորդները:
Եթե մի բան վատ է, ապա անհրաժեշտություն կա դա փոխելու:
Հաջորդները կարող են նման մեղադրանք ուղղել նաև փոխողներին և դա ներկայացնել որպես արատավոր երևույթ:
Բայց դրանից չի բխում, որ փոխել պետք չի: Ուղղակի, ինչպես ասացիիր, փոխելու համար բարենպաստ ժամանակ է հարկավոր: ԻՀԿ, դեռ էդ պահը չի:

Հ.Գ.
ՄԻ փոքր երկար մտածելուց հետո ֆայլը ջնջեցի, գիտակցելով, որ Ակումբի գերագույնի մասին "կոմպրոմատ" հավաքելը հղի է անցանկալի հետևանքներով  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տեղյակ ե՞ք, որ որոշ համայքներում էսօր ՏԻՄ ընտրություններ էին, մասնակցությունից տեղյակ ե՞ք, մարդ մասնակցել ա՞...


Հետքի լրահոսում ասում են ակտիվ ու «ակտիվ» ա անցել  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (30.09.2019), Վիշապ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Քանի որ մարգարե խաղալը մոդա ա, եկա հիշացնեմ, որ տաս օր առաջ մեր սիրելի ակումբցիներից մեկը եկել էս թեմայում հարայ–հուրույ էր անում, թե բա Նիկոլը սուտասան ա․ մինչև վարչապետ դառնալը ասում էր սահմանադրությունը պետք ա փոխել իսկ հիմա էլ կարիք չի տեսնում։ Ու սա որպես ևս մի փաստարկ էր բերում Նիկոլի ինքնասիրահարված դիկտատոր լինելու: Ինչին ի պատասխան ես էլ մեկնաբանեցի, որ․ 



> Նիկոլը չի ասում, թե սահմանադրությունը պետք չի փոխել․ ասում ա պետք չի շըփ–թըփ ամեն նոր իշխանություն թափով տարին մեկ սահմանադրություն փոխի իրան հարմարացնի։ Արդեն տենց մի հատ արվել ա ու դա շատ վատ ավանդույթ կարա դառնա։ Հլը թող էս մի սահմանադրությամբ նոր իրավիճակում կառավարեն, փորձի վրա հստակ հասկանան խնդիրները ու նոր սահմանադրություն փոխելու մասին մտածեն։ Մենք դեռ հետհեղափոխական տրանսֆորմացիոն փուլում ենք, երկրի նոր պահանջներին «էփվելու» ժամանակ ա պետք տալ ու հետո արդեն փաթեթով փոփոխություններ մտցվեն։ Հո օրը մեկ մի նոր խնդիր հայտնաբերելով սահմանադրություն չե՞նք փոխելու։ 
> Ինձ թվում ա մի երկու տարուց նոր կարելի ա սահմանադրություն փոխելու հանրաքվե անել։ Երբ այսպես ասած էիֆորիան էլ անցած կլինի, էս սահմանադրության թերություններն էլ ավելի հստակ կլինեն։ Ու վստահ եմ, որ Նիկոլենք հիմիկվանից արդեն փոփոխելու անհրաժեշտ խնդիրները հավաքում են իրանց մեջ։ Ու մենք էլ ստեղ իրար հետ ակտիվ քննարկում ենք։ ՈՒ երբ ժամանակը գա ավելի հստակ պատկեր կունենանք։


Փաստորեն արդեն հայտնի ա, որ Նիկոլենք պատրաստվում էին հանրաքվեի, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ներկա հայտարարություններից, մոտ մի երկու տարուց նոր սահմանադրությունը պատրաստ կլինի հանրաքվեի դրվելու։ Մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ իմ մարգարեության հունով ա գնում  :LOL:  Իսկ իրականում ընդամենը գնում ա նենց, ոնց ես կարծում էի, որ իմաստ կունենար որ գնար։ Իսկ էն նույն մարդամեկը ինձ մեղադրում էր «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկող» լինելու (իսկ գրագետ ձևակերպմամբ՝ confirmation bias–ով փաստարկելու) մեջ։  
Ու հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր ա էդ մեր սիրելի ակումբցին հիմա ո՞նց ա իր «Նիկոլը սահմանադրություն էլ չի ուզում/մտադիր չի փոխի» պնդումը սրբագրրելու, որ իր «Նիկոլը սուտասան դիկտատոր» ա նախնական հիպոթեզը հաստատի  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

էլ մտածում եմ․ մի՞թե իշխանություններին քննադատելու ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր/առարկայական բան չեք գտնում, որ ընկել եք Բադասյանի «ապաքաղաքական» ձևակերպման վրա ենթագիտակցորեն պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու նշաններ եք ման գալիս։

----------

Varzor (30.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Փաստորեն արդեն հայտնի ա, որ Նիկոլենք պատրաստվում էին հանրաքվեի, ու ոնց ջոկում եմ ներկա հայտարարություններից, մոտ մի երկու տարուց նոր սահմանադրությունը պատրաստ կլինի հանրաքվեի դրվելու։ Մի խոսքով՝ ամեն ինչ իմ մարգարեության հունով ա գնում  Իսկ իրականում ընդամենը գնում ա նենց, ոնց ես կարծում էի, որ իմաստ կունենար որ գնար։ Իսկ էն նույն մարդամեկը ինձ մեղադրում էր «դեդուկտիվ փաստարկող» լինելու (իսկ գրագետ ձևակերպմամբ՝ confirmation bias–ով փաստարկելու) մեջ։  
> Ու հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր ա էդ մեր սիրելի ակումբցին հիմա ո՞նց ա իր «Նիկոլը սահմանադրություն էլ չի ուզում/մտադիր չի փոխի» պնդումը սրբագրրելու, որ իր «Նիկոլը սուտասան դիկտատոր» ա նախնական հիպոթեզը հաստատի


Լավ կլիներ, հղումներով՝ ով ինչ ա հայտարարել։ Լավ նորություններին ոչ մեկ դեմ չի երևի:
Ու կամ կոնստուկտիվ՝ առանց ակնարկների, կամ եթե դեստրուկտիվ, ապա կոնկրետ (ո՞վ ա «մեր սիրելի ակուբցին») :Ճ

----------

Lion (30.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էլ մտածում եմ․ մի՞թե իշխանություններին քննադատելու ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր/առարկայական բան չեք գտնում, որ ընկել եք Բադասյանի «ապաքաղաքական» ձևակերպման վրա *ենթագիտակցորեն* պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու նշաններ եք ման գալիս։


հը՞․․․ Արշակ ջան, բա քեզ սազակա՞ն են էս վերջի երկու գրառումներդ

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ կլիներ, հղումներով՝ ով ինչ ա հայտարարել։ Լավ նորություններին ոչ մեկ դեմ չի երևի:
> Ու կամ կոնստուկտիվ՝ առանց ակնարկների, կամ եթե դեստրուկտիվ, ապա կոնկրետ (ո՞վ ա «մեր սիրելի ակուբցին») :Ճ


Հայտարարությունը էն ա, ինչ արդեն դրվել ա թեմայում, նոր բան չկա։ Մեր սիրելի ակումբցուն էլ, ում հետաքրքիր ա դժվար չէր հղումով գնալ տեսնել ում էի պատասխանել։

----------


## Արշակ

> հը՞․․․ Արշակ ջան, բա քեզ սազակա՞ն են էս վերջի երկու գրառումներդ


Որ հա բզում են, մեկ֊մեկ էլ իմ ներվերն են տեղի տալիս, ներող եղեք  :Smile:  Քաղաքականության բաժնի թեմաներից լավ կանեմ հեռու մնամ։

----------

Ծլնգ (30.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ կլիներ, հղումներով՝ ով ինչ ա հայտարարել։ Լավ նորություններին ոչ մեկ դեմ չի երևի:
> Ու կամ կոնստուկտիվ՝ առանց ակնարկների, կամ եթե դեստրուկտիվ, ապա կոնկրետ (ո՞վ ա «մեր սիրելի ակուբցին») :Ճ


Ճիշտ չի լինի, որ կառավարությունը կամ խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ նախաձեռնի։ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ հարցազրույցում այսօր՝ հուլիսի 17-ին, այսպիսի կարծիք է հայտնել ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:
«Չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ կլինի՝ կառավարությունը կամ խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ նախաձեռնի, որովհետև կարող է մեկնաբանվել, որ նոր վարչապետ է, նոր կառավարություն, և իրենք էլ հիմա իրենց վրա են ուզում ձևել նոր Սահմանադրությունը, բայց նորմալ եմ համարում, որ հանրության մեջ լինեն այդպիսի նախաձեռնություններ», - ասել է նա:
Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը թեեւ նշել է, որ  ՀՀ-ում երբեք լեգիտիմ Սահմանադրություն չի եղել, միևնույն ժամանակ ճիշտ չի համարել, որ սահմանադրությունը հաճախ փոխվի։

Աղբյուր

Վիդեո
33֊րդ րոպեից մինչև 36

----------

Varzor (30.09.2019), Ծլնգ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Որ հա բզում են, մեկ֊մեկ էլ իմ ներվերն են տեղի տալիս, ներող եղեք  Քաղաքականության բաժնի թեմաներից լավ կանեմ հեռու մնամ։


որպես խրատ չընդունես, բայց ոչ մի բանավեճ չարժի նրան, որ ինքդ քո սկզբունքներին հակառակ գնաս այդ բանավեճի մեջ «հաղթելու» համար... ու այդ երկու գրառումներդ իմ անփորձ աչքին այնքան քոնը չէին, որ նույնիսկ մտահոգիչ էին... Իսկ քաղաքականության բաժնից ոչ թե լավ կլնի հեռու մնաս, այլ որ... ընդհանրապես.... ավելի հաճախ երևաս  :Smile:  դե գոնե որ տրենդային հոսքերից հետ չընկնես. այս վերջի էջերի տրենդը ամփոփագիրներն էին, ոչ թե մարգարեությունները  :Tongue:

----------

Արշակ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ինչ լավ լուրեր են ։)

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1370564979772517

«Պռիվետ, Ռոբ»-ի գործը վերաբացվում ա։

----------

Varzor (30.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> որպես խրատ չընդունես, բայց ոչ մի բանավեճ չարժի նրան, որ ինքդ քո սկզբունքներին հակառակ գնաս այդ բանավեճի մեջ «հաղթելու» համար... ու այդ երկու գրառումներդ իմ անփորձ աչքին այնքան քոնը չէին, որ նույնիսկ մտահոգիչ էին... Իսկ քաղաքականության բաժնից ոչ թե լավ կլնի հեռու մնաս, այլ որ... ընդհանրապես.... ավելի հաճախ երևաս  դե գոնե որ տրենդային հոսքերից հետ չընկնես. այս վերջի էջերի տրենդը ամփոփագիրներն էին, ոչ թե մարգարեությունները


Ծլնգ ջան, դիմացինին «հաղթելը» երբեք բանավիճելուս մոտիվացիան չի եղել ու ու էս գրառումներում էլ էդ չէր։ Ընդհակառակը․ Ակումբի քննարկումներում քանի անգամ ա եղել, երբ կարող էի հերթական գրառմամբ «ջախջախիչ հաղթել» բանավեճում, բայց քննարկման կեսից տեսնելով, որ հետս բանավիճողի գլխավոր մոտիվացիան «հաղթելն» ա, այլ ոչ թե ճշմարտության բացահայտումը, քննարկումը շարունակելու մոտիվացիաս իսպառ վերացել ա ու տենց էլ անպատասխան եմ թողել բանավեճը։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, առանց պատճառների մեջ խորանալու, ընդունում եմ, որ վերջին գրառումներիս ոճը նյարդային էր ու ինչպես Վիշապը նկատեց՝ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում քննարկման մասնակիցներից ու մնում էս բաժնի քննարկումներից զերծ մնալու որոշմանս։

----------

Lion (30.09.2019), Varzor (30.09.2019), Ծլնգ (30.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտ չի լինի, որ կառավարությունը կամ խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ նախաձեռնի։ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ հարցազրույցում այսօր՝ հուլիսի 17-ին, այսպիսի կարծիք է հայտնել ՀՀ վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:
> «Չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ կլինի՝ կառավարությունը կամ խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը Սահմանադրական փոփոխություններ նախաձեռնի, որովհետև կարող է մեկնաբանվել, որ նոր վարչապետ է, նոր կառավարություն, և իրենք էլ հիմա իրենց վրա են ուզում ձևել նոր Սահմանադրությունը, բայց նորմալ եմ համարում, որ հանրության մեջ լինեն այդպիսի նախաձեռնություններ», - ասել է նա:
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը թեեւ նշել է, որ  ՀՀ-ում երբեք լեգիտիմ Սահմանադրություն չի եղել, միևնույն ժամանակ ճիշտ չի համարել, որ սահմանադրությունը հաճախ փոխվի։
> 
> Աղբյուր
> 
> Վիդեո
> 33֊րդ րոպեից մինչև 36


Հա, սա ես էլ էի մեջբերել , ինձ թվում է, արդեն մի քանի կռուգ ցիկլի մեջ ենք ընկել :Ճ

Վարչապետի ասածը հետևյալն է՝ 
1. Չշտապենք, շանս տանք էս սահմանադրությանը («Եվ նաև կարծում եմ՝ խորհրդարանական կառավարման համակարգը պետք է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում շանս ստանա, որպեսզի մենք հասկանանք՝ ինչ համակարգ է սա»), որի իրական ենթատեքսը, կարծում եմ՝ սուպերվարչապետությունը մոտ ապագայում պահելն է, թե չէ՝ խռեն, թե էս սահմանադրությունը կարելի է խորհրդարանական համարել: խոսում է ձևի, ոչ բովանդակության մասին։
2. Մենք չենք ուզում սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների պատասխանատվություն վերցնել մեզ վրա (որ չասեն, թե մեր վրով ենք կարել), սա բառացի է ասում, խոսում է ձևի ու ոչ բովանդակության մասին
3. Եթե հանրության մեջ սահմանադրություն փոխելու նախաձեռնություններ լինեն, նորմալ կհամարենք (ինչպիսի մեծահոգություն), նայենք, թե ոնց ա սա լինելու՝
Ներկայիս սահմանադրությունից՝



> Հոդված 202.	Սահմանադրության ընդունումը և փոփոխությունը
> ․․․․
> Սահմանադրություն ընդունելու կամ փոփոխելու նախաձեռնության իրավունք ունեն պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի առնվազն մեկ երրորդը, Կառավարությունը *կամ ընտրական իրավունք ունեցող երկու հարյուր հազար քաղաքացի*: Ազգային ժողովը նախագիծը հանրաքվեի դնելու վերաբերյալ որոշումն ընդունում է պատգամավորների ընդհանուր թվի ձայների առնվազն երկու երրորդով:
> ․․․․


Սա ներկայիս սահմանադրության իռացիոնալ ապուշություններից է, 200 հազար քաղաքացու ստորագրահավաքով սահմանադրություն փոխելու նախաձեռնություն իրականացնելը, էդպիսի բան կյանքում տեղի չի ունենա, սա ձևական գրված, ժողովրդավարության իմիտացիա ստեղծող դրույթներից է։
Այսինքն հանգիստ կարելի է ջրոցի համարել վարչապետի «բարի կամքն» ու «մեծահոգությունը»։
4․ Խոսում է, որ սահմանադրությունը լավ կլիներ, որ լեգիտիմ լիներ (ամերիկացիք ասում են՝ nice to have), այսինքն շատ մեծ պրոբլեմ չի, որ լեգիտիմ չի (նույնն է, ոնց որ ասես՝ լավ կլիներ, որ իշխանությունները լեգիտիմ լինեին), ու ․․․ պրծ, սահմանադրության բուն բովանդակության ու էֆեկտիվության մասին ոչ մի խոսք, տպավորություն է, որ սահմանդրությունը վաևչապետի համար ընդհամենը դիպլոմի կազմ ա, հիմիկվանը սիրուն չի, բայց ոչինչ։

Նորից եմ ասում, իմ վերդիկտը նույնն ա՝ էս սահմանադրությունն ու համակարգը լրջորեն փոխվելու նշաններ դեռ անձամբ ես չեմ տեսնում, վարչապետի մոտ գաղափարական վակուում ա ու մակերեսայնություն։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգ ջան, դիմացինին «հաղթելը» երբեք բանավիճելուս մոտիվացիան չի եղել ու ու էս գրառումներում էլ էդ չէր։ Ընդհակառակը․ Ակումբի քննարկումներում քանի անգամ ա եղել, երբ կարող էի հերթական գրառմամբ «ջախջախիչ հաղթել» բանավեճում, բայց քննարկման կեսից տեսնելով, որ հետս բանավիճողի գլխավոր մոտիվացիան «հաղթելն» ա, այլ ոչ թե ճշմարտության բացահայտումը, քննարկումը շարունակելու մոտիվացիաս իսպառ վերացել ա ու տենց էլ անպատասխան եմ թողել բանավեճը։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, առանց պատճառների մեջ խորանալու, ընդունում եմ, որ վերջին գրառումներիս ոճը նյարդային էր ու ինչպես Վիշապը նկատեց՝ ոչ կոնստրուկտիվ, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում քննարկման մասնակիցներից ու մնում էս բաժնի քննարկումներից զերծ մնալու որոշմանս։


Արշակ ջան, քաղաքականության բաժնում ոչ ներվայնանալ ա պետք, ոչ ներողություն խնդրել։ Սա էն հարթակն ա, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ 100 տոկոսանոց ճիշտ ա, ոչ՝ սխալ, սաղ խառն ա:
Օրինակ, էսօրվա Հայաստանի պարագայում կարող ա ամենաէֆեկտիվը դիկտատուրան ա, ունենում ենք Հիսուս Քրիստոս, որը պատժում է բոլոր դևերին ու իշխում է 600 տարի։
Ոնց որ սաղ դրան ա տանում ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (01.10.2019), Ծլնգ (01.10.2019), Տրիբուն (01.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արշակ ջան, քաղաքականության բաժնում ոչ ներվայնանալ ա պետք, ոչ ներողություն խնդրել։ Սա էն հարթակն ա, որ ոչ մեկ ոչ 100 տոկոսանոց ճիշտ ա, ոչ՝ սխալ, սաղ խառն ա:
> Օրինակ, էսօրվա Հայաստանի պարագայում կարող ա ամենաէֆեկտիվը դիկտատուրան ա, ունենում ենք Հիսուս Քրիստոս, որը պատժում է բոլոր դևերին ու իշխում է 600 տարի։
> Ոնց որ սաղ դրան ա տանում ։Ճ


Վիշ, հիշո՞ւմ ես որ Նիկոլենց նկատմամբ ամեն մի պստիկ քննադատության համար կյանքներս ուտո՞ւմ էիր  :Jpit:  էհ, օրեր՝ լավ օրեր, ուռ թռաք-գնացիք, իմ լավ օրեր․․․

----------

Varzor (01.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

ՀՀ ԿԲ կողմից Հրապարակվել է երկրորդ եռամսյակի ՀՀ վճարային հաշվեկշիռը, ՀՀ միջազգային ներդրումային դիրքը, ՀՀ համախառն արտաքին պարտքի դիրքերը, ինչպես նաեւ դրամական փոխանցումները

Այ հենց էս թվերն էլ քննարկենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ՀՀ ԿԲ կողմից Հրապարակվել է երկրորդ եռամսյակի ՀՀ վճարային հաշվեկշիռը, ՀՀ միջազգային ներդրումային դիրքը, ՀՀ համախառն արտաքին պարտքի դիրքերը, ինչպես նաեւ դրամական փոխանցումները
> 
> Այ հենց էս թվերն էլ քննարկենք


ու ի՞նչ ա տալու էդ թվերի քննարկումը․․․ էս որոշել ես քաղաքական բիսեդկեն վերածես հաշվապահական դախլի՞  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, հիշո՞ւմ ես որ Նիկոլենց նկատմամբ ամեն մի պստիկ քննադատության համար կյանքներս ուտո՞ւմ էիր  էհ, օրեր՝ լավ օրեր, ուռ թռաք-գնացիք, իմ լավ օրեր․․․


Լավ եմ արել, ու ոնց ասեցի՝ ներողություն չեմ խնդրելու ։Ճ

----------

Lion (02.10.2019), Ծլնգ (02.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշ, հիշո՞ւմ ես որ Նիկոլենց նկատմամբ ամեն մի պստիկ քննադատության համար կյանքներս ուտո՞ւմ էիր  էհ, օրեր՝ լավ օրեր, ուռ թռաք-գնացիք, իմ լավ օրեր․․․


Մի մարգարե էլ հայտնվեց ․․․

----------

Chuk (02.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ եմ արել, ու ոնց ասեցի՝ ներողություն չեմ խնդրելու ։Ճ


Հատուկ քո խաթեր, Լենա Նազարյանի կարծիքը սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների մասին, 11:00-ից։

----------

Վիշապ (02.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Խելացի աղջիկ է երևում, մնում է Նիկոլը իր հետ համաձայնվի։ Ու մեկ է՝ վերաբերմունքը ավելի շատ «լավ կլինի» է, քան թե «պետք է»։ Ու նենց չի, որ Լենա Նազարյանի «լավ կլինի»-ից հեսա լուրջ փոփոխություններ կլինեն։

----------

Quyr Qery (04.10.2019), Varzor (04.10.2019), Ծլնգ (02.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մի մարգարե էլ հայտնվեց ․․․


Ընկեր, լավ կանես թարգես գիշերներով իսպանական տրիլլեր սերիալներ նայելը՝ վրեդ լավ չի ազդում․ էս վերջերս բոլոր գրառումներիս թե ոգին, թե իմաստը սխալ ես հասկանում ու ներկայացնում․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր, լավ կանես թարգես գիշերներով իսպանական տրիլլեր սերիալներ նայելը՝ վրեդ լավ չի ազդում․ էս վերջերս բոլոր գրառումներիս թե ոգին, թե իմաստը սխալ ես հասկանում ու ներկայացնում․․․


Կարող ա ... Երևի էս էլ տանեմ էն մեծանալու թեման:

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սոլովյովի համեմատությունը Բելոռուս vs Հայաստան ))

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս Պուտինը բայց ինչ կռիս դուրս եկավ, լսի..

Պագոնները կընկնեի՞ն, որ մեր Լիոնին հաճույքից չզրկեր՝ գալ ասելու. ահաաա, տեսա՞ք, ասում էի չէ՞ Քոչին պերեդաչի ա տանելու...

----------


## Գաղթական

Լուսահոգի Վարոն ստեղ լիներ՝ ուրախանար դեպի Հայաստան իրանական գազի հոսքի ծավալների մեծացմամբ ))

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս Պուտինը բայց ինչ կռիս դուրս եկավ, լսի..
> 
> Պագոնները կընկնեի՞ն, որ մեր Լիոնին հաճույքից չզրկեր՝ գալ ասելու. ահաաա, տեսա՞ք, ասում էի չէ՞ Քոչին պերեդաչի ա տանելու...


Ու՞ր ա էս վերջերս էլ ոչ մի մարգարեություն չի անում։ Աստվածատուր ունակությունը կորցրած չլինի խայտառակ լինենք, այ մարդ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու՞ր ա էս վերջերս էլ ոչ մի մարգարեություն չի անում։ Աստվածատուր ունակությունը կորցրած չլինի խայտառակ լինենք, այ մարդ։


Չէր ասե՞լ «հետո հետս համաձայնելու եք»..
Խնդրեմ՝ Վիշապը +1

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէր ասե՞լ «հետո հետս համաձայնելու եք»..
> Խնդրեմ՝ Վիշապը +1


Դե էտ հին մարգարեություն ա: Դրա դեմը արդեն + ենք դրել: Էտ մասով կարծեմ առանձին ծավալուն աշխատություն կա. <Ինստիտուցիոնալ vs սիտուատիվ. Ի խորոց սրտի խոսք ընդ տղերքը>:

----------

Բարեկամ (02.10.2019), Գաղթական (02.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց, ամենաուժեղ մարգարեն Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ա եղել։ Էն որ 2013 թվին Սերժին ասեց․ Բադասխա՛ն ես տալու։

----------

Chilly (03.10.2019), Life (03.10.2019), Quyr Qery (04.10.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (02.10.2019), Varzor (04.10.2019), Բարեկամ (03.10.2019), Գաղթական (02.10.2019), Շինարար (03.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Էս Պուտինը բայց ինչ կռիս դուրս եկավ, լսի..
> 
> Պագոնները կընկնեի՞ն, որ մեր Լիոնին հաճույքից չզրկեր՝ գալ ասելու. ահաաա, տեսա՞ք, ասում էի չէ՞ Քոչին պերեդաչի ա տանելու...


Վատ ես ճանաչում ինձ, ապեր - հուսով եմ, կատակ էր  :Smile: 




> Ու՞ր ա էս վերջերս էլ ոչ մի մարգարեություն չի անում։ Աստվածատուր ունակությունը կորցրած չլինի խայտառակ լինենք, այ մարդ։


Ապեր, խոսքերս Վանեցյանի մակարդակով հաստատվեց - դրանից ավել էլի բան ե՞ս ուզում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, խոսքերս Վանեցյանի մակարդակով հաստատվեց - դրանից ավել էլի բան ե՞ս ուզում:


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում, բայց վստահ ես ասում: Երևի հաստատվեց  :Jpit: ) 

Հ.Գ. Ապեր, իրականում կապիկների խինդ ուրախությունը Վանեցյանի հրաժարականիգ հետո դաժե երկու շաբաթ չձգեց։ Չեմ հասկանում թե քո ոգևորվածությունն ինչով ա պայմանավորված։ 

Իրո՞ք կարծում էիր, որ Վանեցյանի նման ճ կլասի կգբշնիկը, որը ինքը իրան խայտառակելով գործից դուրս եկավ ու որը Նիկոլի հաշվին մի եկու կոպեկի վարկանիշ էր ձեռք բերել, կարող ա լարվածություն առաջացներ։ 

Իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ քո խոսքերով «Քոչարյանի կալիբրի գործիչին» մեր դատաիրավական համակարգը չի մարսելու։ 

Իրո՞ք կարծում էիր, որ ՍԴ ոչխար ու ոչինչ չասող որոշումը քաղաքական դաշտում քո խոսքերով «գմոփոց» առաջացնելու։ 

Ու էս ամեն ինչի հետևանքով, իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընրություններ են լինելու ու Նիկոլը չի ձգելու մինչև 23 թվի դեկտեմբեր։ 

Ու դու իրո՞ք կարծում ես, որ պետահապաշտ սրիկաները, ի դեմս Աիփինե Հովհաննիսյանի, Դավիթ Հարությունյանի, Գագիկ Հարությունյանի, Հրայր Թովմասյանի, լուրջ իրավաբաններ են։ Կամ Աշոտյան/Շարմազանովները, որոնք սաղ կայնքում սրա նրա քամակը մտնելու մնացել են ջրի երեսին սկզբունքային քաղաքական գործիչներ են, քանի որ Սերժին չե՞ն դավաճանել։  

Մարգարե ջան, դե հիմա գրի առ թե ինչ ա կատարվելու, ու կպցրա պատիդ․ 

- Քոչարյանը դատվելու ու նստելու ա, ու դուրս ա գալու համաներմամբ..... ինչ որ պահի, չեմ կարա ասեմ երբ, բայց ահագին հետո:  
- Հրայր Թովմասյանն իրա թաշախուստով ռադը քաշելու ու մեկ ընդ միշտ վերանալույա քաղաքական/իրավական համակարգից։ 
- Խորհրդարանական հաջորդ ընտրությունները լինելու են 23 թվականի դեկտեմբերին։ Մինչ այդ կառավարության կազմում վերադասավորումները հնարավոր են՝ երևի ճգնաժամի սպասող կապիկներին ուրախացնելու համար։ 
- Մինչև 22 թիվը ստեղծվելու են հակակոռուպցիոն բոլոր մարմինները, նախաքննականից մինչև դատարան… 
- Մինչև էս տարվա վերջ կամ մյուս տարվա սկիզբ ընդուվելու ա ապօրինի գույքի բռնագանձման մասին օրենքը, ու մինչև 23 թիվը նախկին սրիկաների մեծ մասը ունեզրկվելու ա…  
- Մինչև 23 թիվը ԸՕ-ն ու կուսակցությունների մասին օրենքները ընդունվելու են… 
- Մինչև 23 թիվը Սահմանադրության նոր տեքստը պարտրաստ ա լինելու: Թե երբ ա դրվելու հանրաքվեի չեմ կարա ասեմ: Հնարավոր ա, որ հանրաքվելի հարց չբարձրանա, քանի որ ահագին հոդվածներ կարան ԱԺ-ով փոխվեն: 

Էն սրիկաների ոռնոցն էլ ֆեյսբուքից էն կողմ չի անցնելու, այսինքն ուղղակի հոգի պղտորելով են զբաղված լինելու, մինչև բնական ընտրության օրենքների համաձայն պռոստը դաշտից կվերանան: Քանի որ ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ էս աշխարհում Աշոտյանի նման ոչխարին երկու մանեթ չի տա, որ իրա քաղաքական գործընկերը դառնա: Տենց մարդիկ կենսունակ են մենակ նենց համակարգերում, որտեղ գնահատվում ա պադխալիմությունն ու քամակ մտնելը, այսինքն ՀՀԿ-ական համակարգում: Այլ ցանկացած համակարգում իրանք ոչնչանում են:    

Ու, ապեր, ընկերական խորհուրդ. Հերիք ա մանր մունր բաները դրոշակ սարքելով չարախնդությամբ զբաղվես: Մոտիվացիադ կամ անհասկանալի ա, կամ էլ սիրուն տեղեր չի տանում, քեզ չի սազում: Համ էլ դրանից քեզ ոչ մի օգուտ:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2019), John (10.10.2019), Varzor (04.10.2019), Անվերնագիր (04.10.2019), Վիշապ (03.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Վանեցյանին հիշեցի՝ նկատի ունենալով անսիստեմության պահը: Մնացածը՝ տեսնենք, ես իմ խոսքերին տեր եմ, ֆորումում էլ իմ պոստերը կան: 

Մինչ այդ թուլացիր և հիացիր հերթական բառդակի զվարճալի օրինակով, որը ցավալիորեն տեղի է ունեցել ներքաղաքական և հատկապես իշխող ուժի համար այս պահին ամենակարևոր մի ոլորտում...

ՀՀ սահմանադրական դատարանի աշխատակազմի ղեկավար Էդգար Ղազարյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում գրառում է կատարել՝ անդրադառնալով ՍԴ նախագահ Հրայր Թովմասյանին խորհրդարան հրավիրելու ժամկետին։ Նա, մասնավորապես, նշել է, որ Հրայր Թովմասյանին խորհրդարան են հրավիրել հոկտեմբերի 24-ին, մինչդեռ խնդրո առարկա նիստը կայացել է սեպտեմբերի 24-ին: Գրառումն ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնում ենք ստորև․

«_Սիրելի ընկերներ,


Սա Ազգային ժողովի անունից, ԱԺ պետական-իրավական հարցերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Վլադիմիր Վարդանյանի ստորագրությամբ ստացված գրությունն է, որով Սահմանադրական դատարանի նախագահ Հրայր Թովմասյանին խորհրդարան են հրավիրել հոկտեմբերի 24-ին, մինչդեռ խնդրո առարկա նիստը կայացել է սեպտեմբերի 24-ին:

Ցավալի է, որ ԱԺ-ում՝ գրությունը պատրաստողից մինչև ստորագրություն դնող, նման անփութություն են ցուցաբերում պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերի նկատմամբ_»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մինչ այդ թուլացիր և հիացիր հերթական բառդակի զվարճալի օրինակով, որը ցավալիորեն տեղի է ունեցել ներքաղաքական և հատկապես իշխող ուժի համար այս պահին ամենակարևոր մի ոլորտում...





> Ու, ապեր, ընկերական խորհուրդ. Հերիք ա մանր մունր բաները դրոշակ սարքելով չարախնդությամբ զբաղվես: Մոտիվացիադ կամ անհասկանալի ա, կամ էլ սիրուն տեղեր չի տանում, քեզ չի սազում: Համ էլ դրանից քեզ ոչ մի օգուտ:


Փաստորեն խորհուրդս անտեսեցիր։ Հետո չասես չեմ զգուշացրել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ախպերս, ինչի՞ ես կռիվ անում - ե՞րբ կսովորես սխալը մատնանշելը տարբերակել չարախնդալուց...

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպերս, ինչի՞ ես կռիվ անում - ե՞րբ կսովորես սխալը մատնանշելը տարբերակել չարախնդալուց...


Ապեր, ես լաաաավ տարբերում եմ, շաաաատ լավ։  :Wink:  Ու չարախնդալու մոտիվացիան էլ եմ շատ լավ հասկանում։ 

Բայց մեկա դու մեր Լիոնն ես, մենք քեզ ընդունում ենք այնպես ինչպես դու կաս։   :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Հեչ բան էլ չես հասկանում, ապեր, ոնց չի հասկանում նաև Փաշինյանի կամանդը - ցավոք: 

Խիղճներդ մեռնի, ոնց որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կամանդանա, կամ, վերջին վարյանտ՝ Հռոմի պապի: Հո անսխալական չե՞ք: Եթե իրոք անսխալական չեք, չի կարելի, չէ՞, ամեն մի քննադատության մեջ չարամտություն տեսնել: Սենց ո՞ւր կհասնեք՝ չքննադատե՞նք: Է չենք քննադատի, բայց լավ գիտես, չէ՞, չքննադատվելը սխալ գործելու ամենաուղիղ ճանապարհն է:

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեչ բան էլ չես հասկանում, ապեր, ոնց չի հասկանում նաև Փաշինյանի կամանդը - ցավոք: 
> 
> Խիղճներդ մեռնի, ոնց որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի կամանդանա, կամ, վերջին վարյանտ՝ Հռոմի պապի: Հո անսխալական չե՞ք: Եթե իրոք անսխալական չեք, չի կարելի, չէ՞, ամեն մի քննադատության մեջ չարամտություն տեսնել: Սենց ո՞ւր կհասնեք՝ չքննադատե՞նք: Է չենք քննադատի, բայց լավ գիտես, չէ՞, չքննադատվելը սխալ գործելու ամենաուղիղ ճանապարհն է:


Լավ ախպերս, ոնց կասես, դու շատ ուժեղ քննադատ ես, գիտենք․ «ևս մեկ հարված» «օ, ինչպիսի ապտակ» «սկսվեց հետհաշվարկը» «մինչև մյուս տարի չի ձգի»  :LOL:  Դու լավ կանես էն գրածս կպցնես մի տեղ պատիդ  :LOL:  

Ու ո՞վ ա ասել, թե Նիկոլն անսխալական ա  :Shok:  Ասեմ քեզ, Հռոմի Պապն էլ անսխալական չի, Հիսուսն էլ անսխալան չի եղել։ Հիսուսի մենակ էն «մի՛ շնացիր»-ը հերիք ա․ երկու հազար տարի ա տակից դուրս չենք գալիս։

----------


## Lion

Ապրես - դե որ անսխալական չի, էդ դեպքում մի կողմ դիր "սաղ քոչարյանական են կամ պաշտոն չեն ստացել ու քննադատում են" բանաձևը և, եթե ասելու բան ունես, բովանդակային խոսակցություն վարիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրես - դե որ անսխալական չի, էդ դեպքում մի կողմ դիր "սաղ քոչարյանական են կամ պաշտոն չեն ստացել ու քննադատում են" բանաձևը և, եթե ասելու բան ունես, բովանդակային խոսակցություն վարիր:


  :Blush:  Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով քո «քննադատությունը» բովանդակային ա  :LOL:  Ապեր, պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ ․․․․ բովանդակային չի։ Բայց, Լիոն ջան, ոնց որ պայմանավորվեցինք չէ, դու պրաբլեմ չունես, ախպերս, շարունակի նույն ոգով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խելացի աղջիկ է երևում, մնում է Նիկոլը իր հետ համաձայնվի։ Ու մեկ է՝ վերաբերմունքը ավելի շատ «լավ կլինի» է, քան թե «պետք է»։ Ու նենց չի, որ Լենա Նազարյանի «լավ կլինի»-ից հեսա լուրջ փոփոխություններ կլինեն։


Հոպար, հատուկ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար, էսօր անցել եմ «ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԵՎ ԻՐԱՎԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՐԵՓՈԽՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ 2019-2023 ԹՎԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՌԱԶՄԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ», որը շուտով կընդունվի, ու քանի որ ինքը շատ ընգրկուն փաստաթուղթ ա, ու լիքը լիքը խնդիրներ ա համակարգային լուծելու, ուզում եմ մենակ մի մեջբերում անեմ «Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների անցկացում» բաժնից… 




> Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների հանձնաժողովը, ի թիվս այլնի, պետք է քննարկի մի շարք հայեցակարգային հարցեր, որոնցից են Սահմանադրության ուղղակի գործողությունը, միջազգային պայմանագրերի տեղը ՀՀ իրավական համակարգում, վերպետական կառույցներին անդամակցելիս տվյալ վերպետական կառույցի ընդունած նորմատիվ իրավական ակտերի կիրառելիության առանձնահատկությունները, *Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված մարմիններին տրված լիազորությունների շրջանակը, Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորների ընտրության և խորհրդարանական մեծամասնության ձևավորման կարգը, ինչպես նաև պատգամավորների թիվը, Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված Կառավարությանը, Վարչապետին և նախարարություններին ենթակա այլ մարմինների կազմավորման և լիազորությունների հետ կապված հարցերը, Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված մարմինների միջև լիազորությունների տարանջատումը և հավասարակշռումը*, Բարձրագույն դատական խորհրդի ձևավորման կարգը, դերը և լիազորությունները և այլն:


Ուզում եմ ասեմ, կամաաաց-կամաաաաց, բայց շատ համակարգային ու ինստիտուցիոնալ գործ ա արվում: Նու, իրա պորբլեմներով, ընթացիկ խնդիրներով ... բայց տենց ապոկալպտիկ չի էլի վիճակը: Ուղղակի, քանի որ դու իմ ճամանաչաց ամենատրամաբանող մարդկանցից մեկն ես, խնդրանքս էն ա, որ before launching into sweeping statements մի քիչ համբերատար ուսումնասիրես իրավիճակը, որը կարող ա քո հեռուներից տենց միանշանակ չի երևում…

----------

Վիշապ (03.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Փաստորեն քո կարծիքով քո «քննադատությունը» բովանդակային ա  Ապեր, պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ ․․․․ բովանդակային չի։ Բայց, Լիոն ջան, ոնց որ պայմանավորվեցինք չէ, դու պրաբլեմ չունես, ախպերս, շարունակի նույն ոգով։


Դե որ չես գտնում, որ բովանդակային է, կարող ես չարձագանքել՝ հաստատ չենք մեռնի առանց դրա  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէր ասե՞լ «հետո հետս համաձայնելու եք»..
> Խնդրեմ՝ Վիշապը +1


Բայց ես Լիոնի հետ չեմ համաձայնվել։ Լիոնը, ինչպես Տրիբունն ա ասում՝ մանր հավայի կեղտեր (Քոչարյան, Վանեցյան, Թովմասյան, գմփոց, բոլոլա․․․) ա բռնում գլոբալ խնդիրներն ու գաղափարները թողած։ 
Տենց մանր հավայի կեղտեր մենք մեր սաղ պատմության մեջ տոննաներով ունեցել ենք ու տոննաներով ունենալու ենք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, հատուկ քո թանկագին խաթեր համար, էսօր անցել եմ «ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԵՎ ԻՐԱՎԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՐԵՓՈԽՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ 2019-2023 ԹՎԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՌԱԶՄԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ», որը շուտով կընդունվի, ու քանի որ ինքը շատ ընգրկուն փաստաթուղթ ա, ու լիքը լիքը խնդիրներ ա համակարգային լուծելու, ուզում եմ մենակ մի մեջբերում անեմ «Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների անցկացում» բաժնից… 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, կամաաաց-կամաաաաց, բայց շատ համակարգային ու ինստիտուցիոնալ գործ ա արվում: Նու, իրա պորբլեմներով, ընթացիկ խնդիրներով ... բայց տենց ապոկալպտիկ չի էլի վիճակը: Ուղղակի, քանի որ դու իմ ճամանաչաց ամենատրամաբանող մարդկանցից մեկն ես, խնդրանքս էն ա, որ before launching into sweeping statements մի քիչ համբերատար ուսումնասիրես իրավիճակը, որը կարող ա քո հեռուներից տենց միանշանակ չի երևում…


Շնորհակալ եմ բրազեր։
Հա դեռ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց առաջին հայացքից շատ լավ ա երևում ։Ճ
Հուսով եմ էդ սաղ դվիժենիները քաղաքական են համարվում, ու արխային, կամ դուխով քաղաքականացվում են։

Հ․Գ․ Ավելացնեմ, որ հույս ունեմ, մարդիկ առանց խնդիները անձնավորելու կփորձեն ինչքան հնարավոր է օբյեկտիվ լինել ու հաշվի առնել բոլոր հնարավոր ծակերը, առաջարկներն ու քննադատությունները, հենա նայում եմ «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլը» թանձր ֆիդբեք ա տվել։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Բայց ես Լիոնի հետ չեմ համաձայնվել։ Լիոնը, ինչպես Տրիբունն ա ասում՝ մանր հավայի կեղտեր (Քոչարյան, Վանեցյան, Թովմասյան, գմփոց, բոլոլա․․․) ա բռնում գլոբալ խնդիրներն ու գաղափարները թողած։ 
> Տենց մանր հավայի կեղտեր մենք մեր սաղ պատմության մեջ տոննաներով ունեցել ենք ու տոննաներով ունենալու ենք։


Մանր հավայի չեն, ապեր, դրանք հիվանդության սիմպտոմներ են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մանր հավայի չեն, ապեր, դրանք հիվանդության սիմպտոմներ են:


Ինչ գիտես, կարող ա առողջացման են: Նենց չի, որ թազա հիվանդություն ենք կպցրել, չէ՞ դոկ:

----------


## Lion

Էն ժամանակ իր հիվանդությունները կային՝ իր սիմպտոմներով, հիմա՝ իրը...

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմիջայլոց, e-draft.am-ը շատ լավ կոնցեպտ ա, չնայած որ կայքը դեռ լավացվելու լիքը տեղ ունի, ուղղակի դժբախտությունն էն ա, որ դեռ շատ լուրջ չի ընկալվում ժողովդրի կողմից ու կառավարության կողմից էլ ոնց որ լրջորեն չի խրախուսվում ակտիվ մասնակցությունը։
Լավ կլիներ, կառավարությանը քննադատող սաղ «հռչակավոր մասնագետները» ֆեյսբուքից ու դեղին մամուլից տեղափոխվեին էս պլատֆորմը ու կառուցողական առաջարկներ ու դիտողություններ անեին, եթե իսկականից պետության մասին են մտածում:

----------

Lion (04.10.2019), Տրիբուն (04.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ու ի՞նչ ա տալու էդ թվերի քննարկումը․․․ էս որոշել ես քաղաքական բիսեդկեն վերածես հաշվապահական դախլի՞


Ինչի?, բիսեդկից ու դախլից էն կողմ էլ մերը չի?  :LOL: 
Չէ, առաջարկում եմ պաշտոնական փաստերով խոսել տնտեսության աճի և ներդրումներ մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ կլիներ, կառավարությանը քննադատող սաղ «հռչակավոր մասնագետները» ֆեյսբուքից ու դեղին մամուլից տեղափոխվեին էս պլատֆորմը ...


Լավ կլիներ, որ էդ պլատֆորմը ինտեգրեին ֆացեբոքի հետ  :LOL: 

Ուզում ես e-draft.am-ի գյոզալ կոնցեպտը հերթական վիրտուալ զիբիլանոցը դառնա?
ԻՀԿ շատ էլ լավ է, որ ամեն մեկը չի, որ դրա տեղը գիտի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Բայց ես էդ ռոսուրսը շատ եմ հավանել` նպատակային օգտագործում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջայլոց, e-draft.am-ը շատ լավ կոնցեպտ ա, չնայած որ կայքը դեռ լավացվելու լիքը տեղ ունի, ուղղակի դժբախտությունն էն ա, որ դեռ շատ լուրջ չի ընկալվում ժողովդրի կողմից ու կառավարության կողմից էլ ոնց որ լրջորեն չի խրախուսվում ակտիվ մասնակցությունը։
> Լավ կլիներ, կառավարությանը քննադատող սաղ «հռչակավոր մասնագետները» ֆեյսբուքից ու դեղին մամուլից տեղափոխվեին էս պլատֆորմը ու կառուցողական առաջարկներ ու դիտողություններ անեին, եթե իսկականից պետության մասին են մտածում:


Իշխանությունները լրիվ իգնոր են անում e-draft֊ը։ Ես գիտեմ, որ որոշ թեմաներով լիքը մարդիկ լիքը արտահայտվել են, բայց ոչ մեկի ոչ մի տեղին չի։ Կամ էլ Նիկոլը լայվ ա մտել, մի երկու հոգու անուն կպցրել, թեման անցել, գնացել ա։

----------

Lion (04.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Վերջին 20 տարում առաջին անգամ ՀՀ ղեկավարն ինքնաթիռի տակ չդիմավորեց ՌԴ նախագահին՝ «կզած»:
(c) Ստեփան Գրիգորյան

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (04.10.2019), Տրիբուն (08.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապրես - դե որ անսխալական չի, էդ դեպքում մի կողմ դիր "սաղ քոչարյանական են կամ պաշտոն չեն ստացել ու քննադատում են" բանաձևը և, եթե ասելու բան ունես, բովանդակային խոսակցություն վարիր:


Հալալա էս տղին, մարդն ազնվորեն սխալն ընդունեց, գրագետ ձևով, ըստ հնարավորինս, իհարկե, հետ մղեց հարվածը: Քաղաքական հենց նման մշակույթ պետք է ունենալ, ոչ թե, ժխտելով ակնհայտը, դիմացինին համարել սերժաքոչական:

----------


## Գաղթական

Բայց էս մեր հայերը մեկ-մեկ ինչ բռի կարան լինեն...

Մարդը ժպիտով ներս ա մտնում.
էս առաջին պլանի կանգնածն էլ, ենթադրվում ա՝ դիմավորողն ա..
փոխանակ սկզբից մի հատ բարև-բայլուս, վելքամ թու Արմինիա, մի երկու րոպե ոտդ ստեղ կախ գցի փլիզ...
արարողակարգից ա - բան ա...
բայց չէ՝ սենց չոբանավարի նայում ա դեմքին ու շուռ գալիս կողքինին հայերեն՝ մտնեմ մի հատ հասկանամ...

տո բայց խի դու մինչև հիմա պիտի հասկացած չլինեիր, այ քու տունը չբլի...

----------

Quyr Qery (16.10.2019), Varzor (10.10.2019), Աթեիստ (10.10.2019), Տրիբուն (10.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Չմեռանք, էս օրն էլ տեսանք )))

Թրամփը դաբռո ա տալիս, Պուտինը դաբռո ա տալիս, ԵՄ-ն բազմանշանակ լռում ա..
Իսկ Հայաստանը՝ մատ ա թափ տալիս.




> Հայաստանը դատապարտում է Սիրիայի հյուսիս-արևելքում Թուրքիայի կողմից իրականացվող ռազմական ներխուժումը, որը կհանգեցնի տարածաշրջանային անվտանգության հետագա վատթարացման, քաղաքացիական բնակչության շրջանում մարդկային կորուստների, տեղահանվածների մեծ հոսքի և ի վերջո մարդասիրական նոր ճգնաժամի։ Հատկապես մտահոգիչ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվում ազգային և կրոնական փոքրամասնությունների համար:
> Այս ռազմական ներխուժումը ստեղծում է նաև ինքնության հիմքով մարդու իրավունքների ծանր և զանգվածային խախտումների անմիջական վտանգ։
> Հայաստանը կոչ է անում գործադրել գործուն միջազգային ջանքեր այս ռազմական ներխուժումը դադարեցնելու, զանգվածային վայրագությունները կանխելու և Թուրքիային սահմանակից Սիրիայի բնակչությանը պաշտպանելու ուղղությամբ։
> Հայաստանն աջակցում է Սիրիայի միասնությանը և ինքնիշխանությանը և կոչ է անում զերծ մնալ Սիրիայի և նրա ժողովրդի դեմ ռազմական ոտնձգություններից: Հայաստանը կշարունակի տեղում մարդասիրական օգնություն ցուցաբերել բարեկամ Սիրիայի ժողովրդին։

----------

Freeman (10.10.2019), Varzor (10.10.2019), Աթեիստ (10.10.2019), Վիշապ (10.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս էլ՝ բոնուս.

https://www.facebook.com/45887917791...216506?sfns=mo




> English text below 
> 
> Քիչ առաջ հեռախոսազրույց ունեցա Հալեպում ՀՀ գլխավոր հյուպատոս Արմեն Սարգսյանի հետ։
> 
> Ինչպես գիտեք, թուրքական զորքերը Սիրիայի հյուսիսում ռազմական գործողություններ են սկսել: Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ կրակի տակ են առնվել նաև Սիրիայի հայաբնակ բնակավայրերը, կապ հաստատեցի հյուպատոս Արմեն Սարգսյանի հետ՝ իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու նպատակով:
> 
> Այս պահին թուրքերը գնդակոծում են Թել Աբյադ քաղաքը, որտեղ 16 հայ ընտանիք կա: Նախատեսվում է շուտով կազմակերպել նրանց տարհանումը: Բացի այդ, Կամիշլին, որտեղ նույնպես մեծաթիվ հայեր կան, կրակի տակ է։
> 
> Մեր հյուպատոսին խնդրեցի զորակցությունս փոխանցել հայ համայնքին, և, առհասարակ, աղոթում եմ Սիրիայում ապրող մեր հայրենակիցների և մեր բարեկամ սիրիացի ժողովրդի համար:
> ...

----------

Varzor (10.10.2019), Աթեիստ (10.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց էս մեր հայերը մեկ-մեկ ինչ բռի կարան լինեն...
> 
> Մարդը ժպիտով ներս ա մտնում.
> էս առաջին պլանի կանգնածն էլ, ենթադրվում ա՝ դիմավորողն ա..
> փոխանակ սկզբից մի հատ բարև-բայլուս, վելքամ թու Արմինիա, մի երկու րոպե ոտդ ստեղ կախ գցի փլիզ...
> արարողակարգից ա - բան ա...
> բայց չէ՝ սենց չոբանավարի նայում ա դեմքին ու շուռ գալիս կողքինին հայերեն՝ մտնեմ մի հատ հասկանամ...
> 
> տո բայց խի դու մինչև հիմա պիտի հասկացած չլինեիր, այ քու տունը չբլի...


Կոմպլեքսներ ու վաժնիություն ․․․ էս դարեր պիտի անցնի, որ մեր մեջից դուրս գա, հոպար։

----------

Quyr Qery (16.10.2019), Varzor (10.10.2019), Գաղթական (10.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շնորհակալ եմ բրազեր։
> Հա դեռ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց առաջին հայացքից շատ լավ ա երևում ։Ճ
> Հուսով եմ էդ սաղ դվիժենիները քաղաքական են համարվում, ու արխային, կամ դուխով քաղաքականացվում են։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ավելացնեմ, որ հույս ունեմ, մարդիկ առանց խնդիները անձնավորելու կփորձեն ինչքան հնարավոր է օբյեկտիվ լինել ու հաշվի առնել բոլոր հնարավոր ծակերը, առաջարկներն ու քննադատությունները, հենա նայում եմ «Թրանսփարենսի Ինթերնեշնլը» թանձր ֆիդբեք ա տվել։


Էսօր դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների ռազմավարությունը կառավարությունը հաստատեց ու ստեղ ամփոփո ներկայացված են հիմնական փոփոխությունները… 




> Իմիջայլոց, e-draft.am-ը շատ լավ կոնցեպտ ա, չնայած որ կայքը դեռ լավացվելու լիքը տեղ ունի, ուղղակի դժբախտությունն էն ա, որ դեռ շատ լուրջ չի ընկալվում ժողովդրի կողմից ու կառավարության կողմից էլ ոնց որ լրջորեն չի խրախուսվում ակտիվ մասնակցությունը։
> Լավ կլիներ, կառավարությանը քննադատող սաղ «հռչակավոր մասնագետները» ֆեյսբուքից ու դեղին մամուլից տեղափոխվեին էս պլատֆորմը ու կառուցողական առաջարկներ ու դիտողություններ անեին, եթե իսկականից պետության մասին են մտածում:


Կոնցեպտը իրոք լավն ա, ու կիրառումը հնարավոր ա որ իրոք դեռ սահմանափակ ա: Բայց իրա հիմնական նպատակին ծառայում ա. թափանցիկություն, նախօրորք տեղեկատվություն սպասվող օրենսդրական փոփոխությունների մասին, հետաքրքրված հանրությունից feedback ստանալ, հանրային քննարկումների մասին տեղեկատվություն տրամադրել։ Ասեմ, որ սենց պլաֆորմները եվրոպայում էլ են սկսվել նոր-նոր ներդրվել, ու նույն խնդիրները կան ինչ-որ մեր մոտ․ (1) հանրությունը ավելի շատ հակված ա օդի մեջ դժգոհություն հայտնելուն քան լուրջ քոմենթներ անելուն, որը նորմալ, քանի որ հասարակությունը էտքան ժամանակ չունի, որ դնի օրենք առ օրենք մանրամասն քննարկի, ու քոմենթների որակն էլ շատ բարձր չի; (2) իշխանությունները հաճախ լուրջ չեն ընդունում, կամ նենց հպանցիկ են նայում քոմենթներին․ չնայած իշխանության առանձին թևեր հաճախ սկի իրար լուրջ չեն ընդունում, ուր մնաց լայն հանրությանը լուրջ ընդունեն։ 

Դե մարիդկ էլ կան, որ սպասում են, որ իրանց քոմենթը տեղում պիտի ընդունվեր կառավարության կողմից, կամ էլ Նիկոլը օրենք ա օրենք լայվով սաղին ցրելով ա զբաղված։ 

Օրինակ մեր @StrangeLittleGirl -ը հարկային փոփոխությունների փաթեթի վրով ահագին որակով քոմենթ էր գրել։ Ինձ իրա քոմենթը դաժե ավելի համոզիչ թվաց ու ավելի որակով էր, քան կառավարության հիմնավորումները։ Բայց քոմենթը փաստացի էտ համահարթեցման սկզբունքի դեմ էր, այսինքն սաղ օրենսդարական փոփոխությունը, որի հիմքում դրված ա համահարթեցումը, կասկածի տակ էր դրվում, ու մենք էլ գիտենք Բյուրի վերաբերմունքը էտ հարցին։ Բնականաբար էտ դեպքում պիտ ասեին, շնորհակալություն-հաջողություն, կամ էլ ՆԻկոլը իրա հայտնի համահարթեցման լայվով պիտի բացատրեր դիրքորոշումը, որի հետ կարող ա և լիքը մարդ համաձայն չի։

----------

John (10.10.2019), Varzor (10.10.2019), Գաղթական (11.10.2019), Ծլնգ (11.10.2019), Շինարար (11.10.2019), Վիշապ (10.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էսօր դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների ռազմավարությունը կառավարությունը հաստատեց ու ստեղ ամփոփո ներկայացված են հիմնական փոփոխությունները… 
> 
> ․․․


Ըհը՜․․․ Կամա՜ց, կամա՜ց մեր երկրից սկսում ա պետության հոտ գալ  :Love: 
Մի խոսքով, գոռոզ-գոռոզ դուրս չտամ, ահագին ուրախալի է:

----------


## Varzor

> Էսօր դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների ռազմավարությունը կառավարությունը հաստատեց ու ստեղ ամփոփո ներկայացված են հիմնական փոփոխությունները…


Մալադեց, 3 տարվա համար բավականին մեծ ծավալի գործ են նախաձեռնել։ Մնումա հասցնեն։ Բայց որ լավ թափով սկսեն ու չհասցնեն էլ, նորից մի 5 տարի կունենան ավարտելու համար։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ազգի արժանի ներկայացուցչի, արժանի հայի ու արժանի ղեկավարի պատասխան.

(բա չէ՝ կակոյ նիբուծ նազարբաև տա փուռդ, դու էլ բերանդ ջուր առնես, նստես)

----------

Ներսես_AM (11.10.2019), Վիշապ (12.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

«Ցավոք, Իլհամ Ալիեւի խոսքում մենք այդպիսի փորձեր տեսանք։ Լսելով նրա գնահատականները Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին՝ ճիշտն ասած, հիշեցի խորհրդային հայտնի «Կովկասի գերուհին» կինոնկարը. երբ այնտեղ խոսվում է հինավուրց ամրոցի ավերակների մասին, եւ հարց է հնչում՝ իսկ ի՞նչ է, եկեղեցին նույնպե՞ս ես եմ ավերել։ Իլհամ Հեյդարովիչի ելույթից տպավորություն է, որ Հիտլերը այդ պատերազմում երկրորդական դեր է խաղացել, եւ նացիստական շարժման առաջնորդը եղել է Գարեգին Նժդեհը: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, որ Գարեգին Նժդեհը պայքարել է Հայաստանի թուրքական օկուպացման դեմ, պայքարել է հայերի ցեղասպանության դեմ, եւ իրականությունն այն է, որ հայ-թուրքական պատերազմի ժամանակ Գարեգին Նժդեհը, բազմաթիվ ռուս սպաների հետ, 1918 թվականին ռազմաճակատի շատ կարեւոր հատված էր ղեկավարում: Ես ցանկանում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ ընդգծել՝ կարևոր է, որ մենք իմանանք պատմության օբյեկտիվ գնահատականը:Ասում են, որ Գարեգին Նժդեհը մահացել է Վլադիմիրի բանտում: Շատ  Խորհրդային գործիչներ են մահացել այդ բանտում, Սոլժենիցինը Գուլագում էր: Մենք կարծում ենք, որ նրանք, ովքեր դատապարտվել են 37-50-ական թվականներին, բոլորն ազգի թշնամի՞ են: Եթե այդպես է, ապա բազմաթիվ ականավոր գործիչներ դատապարտված են եղել և իրենց կյանքն ավարտել են բանտում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք այդ ամենը պետք է իբրև փաստ ընդունենք: Եվ ես անտեղի, անհարկի եմ համարում պատմությունն աղավաղելու, բավական կարևոր այս նիստի մթնոլորտում որոշակի լարվածություն մտցնելու նպատակով այս ձևաչափի օգտագործումը»,- ասել է նա:

Տեղադրեց  :Smile:  

Ընդհանրապես, արտաքին ելույթներում մեր ղեկավարները մինչ այս անընդունելի քիչ էին խոսում պատմական փաստերի մասին և լավ է, որ Նիկոլն ուղղում է այդ սխալը: Պատմությունը պետք չէ գերագնահատել, սակայն... պետք չէ նաև թերագնահատել, ինչը ցավոք նկատվում էր մեր մոտ:

----------

Chilly (11.10.2019), Sagittarius (12.10.2019), Varzor (11.10.2019), Գաղթական (11.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ազգի արժանի ներկայացուցչի, արժանի հայի ու արժանի ղեկավարի պատասխան.
> 
> (բա չէ՝ կակոյ նիբուծ նազարբաև տա փուռդ, դու էլ բերանդ ջուր առնես, նստես)


Մի քիչ թույլ էր, դե լեզվական խոչընդոտը իրենն ասում է։ Կարող էր իմիջիայլոց հիշեցնել մարդասպանին հերոսացնելու մասին։

----------


## Lion

Իմ մտքով էլ անցավ, որ շատ բան կարող էր ասել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ չուզեց սրել: Բացառված չէր, որ Ալիևն ինքը կոնֆլիկտ էր հրահրում, իսկ սուր և լիարժեք պատասխանի դեպքում կոնֆլիկտ կլիներ: Այսպես՝ Ալիևը չհասավ ոչնչի, ընկավ ցեխի մեջ՝ երեսով...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի քիչ թույլ էր, դե լեզվական խոչընդոտը իրենն ասում է։ Կարող էր իմիջիայլոց հիշեցնել մարդասպանին հերոսացնելու մասին։


Չեմ կարծում, թե լեզվական խնդիր կար: Սահուն խոսում ա:
Սաֆարովի մասին ճիշտ ես, բայց սենց էլ հանպատրաստից ահագին ուժեղ խոսաց ))

Հ.Գ. Վերջում Պուտինին նվիրած գիրքն էլ էր լավ մտածված ցայտուն ակնարկ:

----------

Lion (11.10.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒ ըտեղ թագավորի տղեն մատը կծեց..

----------

Freeman (12.10.2019), Lion (11.10.2019), Smokie (14.10.2019), Varzor (13.10.2019), Աթեիստ (11.10.2019), Ուլուանա (13.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ թույլ էր, դե լեզվական խոչընդոտը իրենն ասում է։ Կարող էր իմիջիայլոց հիշեցնել մարդասպանին հերոսացնելու մասին։


Ապեր, ինչքան պետք էր, էտքան էլ ասել ա։ Բազար չէր սարքելու։ 

Մնում էր մի հատ էլ պատմական ակնարկ աներ Արգիշտիից մինչև Սարդարապատ, հետևի պատին Նալբանդյանը պռայեկտրով Հայաստանի պատմական քարտեզներով սլայդ շոու աներ, մեր Լիոնն էլ անցներ շարքերով ու իրա ռազմական տարգրքերը բաժաներ երկրների ղեկավարներին՝ ռուսերեն ու թուրքմեներեն թարգմանություններով, ես ու գաղաթականն էլ ուսներին լավաշներ քցեինք։  :LOL:  Աշխաբադի կենտրոնում էլ սորոսականները ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիա միտինգ անեին։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինչքան Ալիևը մնա Ադրբեջանի նախագահ, էնքան մեզ լավ։ Իրանից հետո էլ կարա կնիկը կամ աղջկը նախագահ դառնա, տո կարա հենց հիմա էլ նախագահակից սարքի աղջկան, ցավը տանեմ ․․․ ինչքան էտ ժողովւդրը էշի պես ապրի, էնքան մեր օգուտն ա։

----------

Lion (11.10.2019), Sagittarius (12.10.2019), Գաղթական (11.10.2019), Վիշապ (12.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըհը՜․․․ Կամա՜ց, կամա՜ց մեր երկրից սկսում ա պետության հոտ գալ 
> Մի խոսքով, գոռոզ-գոռոզ դուրս չտամ, ահագին ուրախալի է:


Գոռոզության բան չկա, ախպեր, պռոստը ժամանակ ա պետք, որ բոլոր գործընթացներին հնարավոր լինի հետևել, մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ գնահատել իրավիճակը, պիջիկմնալ համբերություն։ Թե չէ, իրոք, առաջին հայացքից կարա տպավորություն ստեղծվի, որ բան չի արվում, նույն ոչխար վիճակն ա։ Բայց ռեալ լիքը բան ա արվում ․․․ նու իրա կլասիկ փնթիություններով, որը հույս ունենք դեռ կդզվի։

----------

Վիշապ (12.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, ինչքան պետք էր, էտքան էլ ասել ա։ Բազար չէր սարքելու։ 
> 
> Մնում էր մի հատ էլ պատմական ակնարկ աներ Արգիշտիից մինչև Սարդարապատ, հետևի պատին Նալբանդյանը պռայեկտրով Հայաստանի պատմական քարտեզներով սլայդ շոու աներ, մեր Լիոնն էլ անցներ շարքերով ու իրա ռազմական տարգրքերը բաժաներ երկրների ղեկավարներին՝ ռուսերեն ու թուրքմեներեն թարգմանություններով, ես ու գաղաթականն էլ ուսներին լավաշներ քցեինք։  Աշխաբադի կենտրոնում էլ սորոսականները ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիա միտինգ անեին։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինչքան Ալիևը մնա Ադրբեջանի նախագահ, էնքան մեզ լավ։ Իրանից հետո էլ կարա կնիկը կամ աղջկը նախագահ դառնա, տո կարա հենց հիմա էլ նախագահակից սարքի աղջկան, ցավը տանեմ ․․․ ինչքան էտ ժողովւդրը էշի պես ապրի, էնքան մեր օգուտն ա։


Ինչքան ո՞ւմ էր պետք։  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում իր ասել-չասելը ոչ մի դեր էլ չէր խաղում, նենց չի, որ իրա ասելով մարդիկ խելոքցան, պատմություն ճանաչեցին կամ նման բան... Ալիևը իր երկրի ներքին սպառման համար էր տենց վիստուպատ լինում, որ հիմա իրենց մեդիայով պտտեն, որ տեսեք էդ ուզուրպատոր նացիկ հայերին ոնց տեղը դրեց. դրանից հետո Փաշինյանի պատասխանը սենց թե նենց չէր ակնարկվելու։ Բայց դե Նիկոլն էլ մնաց դիպլոմատիկ պահվածքի սահմաններում, չնայած կարար հանգիստ տոնով ասեր, որ նացիզմը մենակ պատմության գրքում չի, այլ նաև արդի քաղաքականության մեջ էլ, ու արժի դրա մասին էլ մտածել ու չհերոսացնել ատելության հողի վրա մարդասպաններին. ոչ մի բազառ, միայն կարծիք նացիզմի բացասական դերի մասին արդեն բացած կոնտեքստում՝ առանց անուններ տալու, որ հետագա լարման տեղիք չտա։

Բայց ամեն դեպքում էս ԱՊՀ-ի կոնցեպտը իրեն լրիվ սպառել ա. պանթյուրքական համաժողով ոնցոր լինի, որտևղ ձևի համար ռուս-հայ-բելառուս-մոլդովացի ու պրծած տաջիկիստան էլ են կանչում... յանի իմա՞ստը, տարին մեկ հանդիպում բարշիտ են անում, մի տուֆտա անատամ թուղթ ստորագրում ու ցվրվում։

Իսկ Հ.Գ.-ի մոմենտով էնքան էլ տենց հեշտ չի...  ոչ մի ժողովրդին էլ պատերազմական իրավիճակ պետք չի, իսկ ոչ-լեգետիմ իշխանությունը արհեստական պատերազմները պահում ա իրենց լեգիտիմություն տալու համար։ Հա, էսօրվա դրությամբ բաժանելու բան էլ չունենք, ու ով էլ լինի, հակամարտությունը հրաշքով չի լուծվելու, բայց գոնե ժողովրդավարական պրոցեսների դեպքում արհեստական իրավիճակի սրում ու դրա հետևանքով մահեր շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեն (ժողովրդավարական քաղաքականությունն էլ կարող է կեղտոտ լինել)։ Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ պատերազմն (արտաքին թշնամին) ու ցարը իրենց պետք են նաև ազգագոյացման համար, նենց որ մեր ուզելուց շատ բան կախված չի՝ իրենք կամ դեռ երկար ժամանակ պիտի մեր հետ պատերազմելով ու ցարական կարգերով ապրեն, կամ էլ դառնան տարածաշրջանում բարդակի նոր թիրախ։ Նենց որ Ալիևների դինաստիան ոնցոր ստաբիլության գրավական միգուցե և մեզ ձեռնտու է, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ դա Ասադներին հո Սիրիայում չփրկեց...

----------

Վիշապ (12.10.2019), Տրիբուն (12.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

_
Ծեծված ոչխարն ու իր վրա ղժժացողները_

կամ

_
Թե ինչպես հարևան սուլթանն իր մատը կծեց_
 :LOL:

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019), Աթեիստ (11.10.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> «Ցավոք, Իլհամ Ալիեւի խոսքում մենք այդպիսի փորձեր տեսանք։ Լսելով նրա գնահատականները Գարեգին Նժդեհի մասին՝ ճիշտն ասած, հիշեցի խորհրդային հայտնի «Կովկասի գերուհին» կինոնկարը. երբ այնտեղ խոսվում է հինավուրց ամրոցի ավերակների մասին, եւ հարց է հնչում՝ իսկ ի՞նչ է, եկեղեցին նույնպե՞ս ես եմ ավերել։ Իլհամ Հեյդարովիչի ելույթից տպավորություն է, որ Հիտլերը այդ պատերազմում երկրորդական դեր է խաղացել, եւ նացիստական շարժման առաջնորդը եղել է Գարեգին Նժդեհը: Իսկ իրականությունն այն է, որ Գարեգին Նժդեհը պայքարել է Հայաստանի թուրքական օկուպացման դեմ, պայքարել է հայերի ցեղասպանության դեմ, եւ իրականությունն այն է, որ հայ-թուրքական պատերազմի ժամանակ Գարեգին Նժդեհը, բազմաթիվ ռուս սպաների հետ, 1918 թվականին ռազմաճակատի շատ կարեւոր հատված էր ղեկավարում: Ես ցանկանում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ ընդգծել՝ կարևոր է, որ մենք իմանանք պատմության օբյեկտիվ գնահատականը:Ասում են, որ Գարեգին Նժդեհը մահացել է Վլադիմիրի բանտում: Շատ  Խորհրդային գործիչներ են մահացել այդ բանտում, Սոլժենիցինը Գուլագում էր: Մենք կարծում ենք, որ նրանք, ովքեր դատապարտվել են 37-50-ական թվականներին, բոլորն ազգի թշնամի՞ են: Եթե այդպես է, ապա բազմաթիվ ականավոր գործիչներ դատապարտված են եղել և իրենց կյանքն ավարտել են բանտում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք այդ ամենը պետք է իբրև փաստ ընդունենք: Եվ ես անտեղի, անհարկի եմ համարում պատմությունն աղավաղելու, բավական կարևոր այս նիստի մթնոլորտում որոշակի լարվածություն մտցնելու նպատակով այս ձևաչափի օգտագործումը»,- ասել է նա:
> 
> Տեղադրեց  
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, արտաքին ելույթներում մեր ղեկավարները մինչ այս անընդունելի քիչ էին խոսում պատմական փաստերի մասին և լավ է, որ Նիկոլն ուղղում է այդ սխալը: Պատմությունը պետք չէ գերագնահատել, սակայն... պետք չէ նաև թերագնահատել, ինչը ցավոք նկատվում էր մեր մոտ:


ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ էս ոտի վրա պատրաստված ելույթ էր: Մերոնք նախորոք չգիտեին Ալիևի ելույթի բովանդակությունը, բայց կարողացան ընքացքում ընենց ելույթ պատրաստել, որ թարս չափալախ եղավ Ալիևին

----------

Chuk (12.10.2019), Life (12.10.2019), Lion (12.10.2019), Շինարար (12.10.2019), Տրիբուն (12.10.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ էս ոտի վրա պատրաստված ելույթ էր: Մերոնք նախորոք չգիտեին Ալիևի ելույթի բովանդակությունը, բայց կարողացան ընքացքում ընենց ելույթ պատրաստել, որ թարս չափալախ եղավ Ալիևին


Լավ տեղյակ մարդիկ վստահեցնում են, որ նախօրոք պատրաստված էին, ու նույնիսկ գիտեն, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել։
Ընդ որում էդ տեղյակ մարդիկ նախկին իշխանության նվիրյալներից են, ու երեկ հատուկ նշում էին, որ առաջի անգամ պտի գովան Նիկոլին, որ կողքը պրոֆեսիոնալի ա պահում։
Ասողին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու վստահում։

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ տեղյակ մարդիկ վստահեցնում են, որ նախօրոք պատրաստված էին, ու նույնիսկ գիտեն, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել։
> Ընդ որում էդ տեղյակ մարդիկ նախկին իշխանության նվիրյալներից են, ու երեկ հատուկ նշում էին, որ առաջի անգամ պտի գովան Նիկոլին, որ կողքը պրոֆեսիոնալի ա պահում։
> Ասողին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու վստահում։


Արտ, ախպոր պես ))

----------

Life (12.10.2019), Sagittarius (12.10.2019), Արամ (13.10.2019), Շինարար (12.10.2019), Տրիբուն (12.10.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավ տեղյակ մարդիկ վստահեցնում են, որ նախօրոք պատրաստված էին, ու նույնիսկ գիտեն, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել։
> Ընդ որում էդ տեղյակ մարդիկ նախկին իշխանության նվիրյալներից են, ու երեկ հատուկ նշում էին, որ առաջի անգամ պտի գովան Նիկոլին, որ կողքը պրոֆեսիոնալի ա պահում։
> Ասողին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու վստահում։


Աբեր, դու դեմքի լրիվ լուրջ արտահայտությամբ ուզում ես ասես, որ Հայաստանում մարմիներ կան ու եղել են, որոնք Ադրբեջանի նախագահի ելույթի բովանդակությանը ծանոթ են էտ նույթի պատրաստման ու հրապարակման արանքում, ու մենակ հիմա են որոշել դրա մասին հայտնե՞լ... օքեյ

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ կածիքով, Ալիևը հակված ա կիսապատերազմական վիճակը երկար թողնելով ապահովի իր ցմահ իշխանությունը, դրա համար էլ ոչ մի կառուցողականություն իրենից չարժի սպասել, բայց դե ադեկվատ պատասխանող 
Հայաստան անպայման պետք է, էս դատարկ թվացող բազարները իրականում էն կողքի հետսովետական բիձեքի վրա լավ էլ տպավորություն են թողնում՝ ընդհուպ ազդելով իրենց որոշումների վրա: 
Ու ինչքան կոշտ լինի Հայաստանի պատասխանը, վայթե էդքան հարաբերականորեն խաղաղ կլինի սահմանի վրա, ու ինձ չի թվում, որ էս բազարից հետո էն երկու ժամվա մեջ Ալիևն ու Փաշինյանը լուրջ կառուցողական խոսակցություն են ունեցել: 
Ու հա, Ալիևը նվեր ա Հայաստանի համար, կարող էր խելացի «փոխզիջող» մեկը լինել ու մանևրներով հողեր պոկել «խաղաղասեր» Հայաստանից ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններով պատերազմելու համար, եթե սուպեր-պատրիոտ լիներ: 
Մի քիչ դժվար ա հավատալը, որ մոտ ապագայում Ադրբեջանը դեմոկրատական-ազատական իշխանություններ կունենա, որ կուզենան հարևանների հետ խաղաղ հարաբերություններ ու բաց սահմաններ ունենալ հանուն ժողովուրդների բարօրության ու մոլորակի խաղաղության։ 
Իր ելույթներից մեկում (կարծեմ Եվրոպայում) Նիկոլը փայլուն հռետորաբանություն (նու համարյա դեմագոգիա, բայց լավ իմաստով ։Ճ) էր ցույց տվել, ասելով, որ իսկական դեմոկրատական իշխանությունները չեն կարող պատերազմ ցանկանալ։
Հետևաբար մեզ ստիպված մնում ա ուրախանալ Ալիևի դեգեներատությամբ, մինչև Բաքվի նավթը պրծնի, կամ աշխարհում նավթի պահանջարկը մոտենա 0-ի, կամ էլ Աստված հետ ու հեռու պահի՝ կատակլիզմներ: 
Մինչև էդ Հայաստանը ստիպված պիտի բանակ-պետություն ֆորմատով փորձի զարգանալ ընենց, որ ռուսական բազայից շատ կախված չլինի Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը: 
Իսկ էս մի քանի կարճամիտ հոխորտացող «հերոսների» հարցերը լավ կլինի լուծվեն, մեծ հույսերն ունեմ, որ Բալասանյանը կամ իր նման մեկը ԼՂՀ նախագահ չեն դառնա ու մի քիչ ավելի կոնստրուկտիվ ու չփչացած «մարզպետ» կունենա Արցախը, մինչ տեսնենք ինչ ա լինում :Ճ

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019), Տրիբուն (12.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ տեղյակ մարդիկ վստահեցնում են, որ նախօրոք պատրաստված էին, ու նույնիսկ գիտեն, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել։
> Ընդ որում էդ տեղյակ մարդիկ նախկին իշխանության նվիրյալներից են, ու երեկ հատուկ նշում էին, որ առաջի անգամ պտի գովան Նիկոլին, որ կողքը պրոֆեսիոնալի ա պահում։
> Ասողին անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու վստահում։


Աթեիստ ջան, էդքանն ասեցիր, մնաց ասես, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել :Ճ 
Էս «Նիկոլը Սերժի մարդն ա» դավադրությունների տեսությունից ա:

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աթեիստ ջան, էդքանն ասեցիր, մնաց ասես, թե ով ա տեքստը գրել :Ճ 
> Էս «Նիկոլը Սերժի մարդն ա» դավադրությունների տեսությունից ա:


Էս արդեն «Ալիևը Նիկոլի մարդն ա» դավադրության տեսություն ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Հ.Գ.-ի մոմենտով էնքան էլ տենց հեշտ չի...  ոչ մի ժողովրդին էլ պատերազմական իրավիճակ պետք չի, իսկ ոչ-լեգետիմ իշխանությունը արհեստական պատերազմները պահում ա իրենց լեգիտիմություն տալու համար։ Հա, էսօրվա դրությամբ բաժանելու բան էլ չունենք, ու ով էլ լինի, հակամարտությունը հրաշքով չի լուծվելու, բայց գոնե ժողովրդավարական պրոցեսների դեպքում արհեստական իրավիճակի սրում ու դրա հետևանքով մահեր շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեն (ժողովրդավարական քաղաքականությունն էլ կարող է կեղտոտ լինել)։ Բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ պատերազմն (արտաքին թշնամին) ու ցարը իրենց պետք են նաև ազգագոյացման համար, նենց որ մեր ուզելուց շատ բան կախված չի՝ իրենք կամ դեռ երկար ժամանակ պիտի մեր հետ պատերազմելով ու ցարական կարգերով ապրեն, կամ էլ դառնան տարածաշրջանում բարդակի նոր թիրախ։ Նենց որ Ալիևների դինաստիան ոնցոր ստաբիլության գրավական միգուցե և մեզ ձեռնտու է, բայց դե մյուս կողմից էլ դա Ասադներին հո Սիրիայում չփրկեց...


Դե հա, էտքան էլ պարզ չի, բայց ես սենց եմ մտածում․ ադրբեջանցիների մեջ հայատյատությունը ու պատերազմում պարտված լինելու բարդույթը նենց խորն ա նստած, որ ոչ մի ժողովրդավարության դա իրանց մեջից չի հանելու, այսինքն իրանք միշտ պատերզմ են ուզելու, որ ազատվեն էտ կոմպլեքսից։ Բայց, քանի Ալիևների կլանը իշխանության ա ու զբաղված ա անխոնջ թալանով, էտ երկիրը լիքը փողի մեջ մեկա մնալու ա կոռումպացված, թալանված ու ոչ արդյունավետ։ Ալիևին մի կողմից ձեռ ա տալու սենց կիսա-պատերազմական վիճակը, որ մշտական թշնամի լինի, բայց լուրջ պրոբլմներ չլինեն, որ հանգիստ թալանի, մյուս կողմից, եթե հանկարծ պատերազմ լինի, մենք գործ ենք ունենալու անարդյունավետ ու կոռումպացված երկրի ու բանակի հետ, ու մանթո ու ոչխարացած ժողովրդի հետ։

----------

Life (12.10.2019), Գաղթական (12.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

«Աստված... *Աբրահամին* դրախտից դուրս հրավիրելուց հետո...»...  :LOL: 

Մեր վարչապետը կայֆավատա ըլնում  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019), Ծլնգ (13.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

> «Աստված... *Աբրահամին* դրախտից դուրս հրավիրելուց հետո...»... 
> 
> Մեր վարչապետը կայֆավատա ըլնում


Էս ասածի մեջ հենց Աբրահամն էր կայֆավատը, հա՞։ Նենց էլ համոզված ենք, թե մարդկության պոպուլյար երևակայական ընկերը հենց կոնկրետ ում էր դրախտից ինչ արել։ Էհ, կարող է Նիկոլի ֆանտազիաներում ոմն Աբրահամն էր դուրս հրավիրվողը։ 
Երկրի ղեկավարը դրել աստված-մաստվածներից է խոսում, թե բա սրան նենց ասեց, էն մեկին նենց հանեց։ Մարդիկ էլ դրել են, թե բա Աբրահամը չէր, ուրիշն էր։ Չգիտես էլ լացես, թե ծիծաղես։

----------


## Lion

Դե, *ivy* ջան, ինքը խոսում է ընդհանուր ընդունված, բարոյական կանոնների սահմաններում, թե չէ մնացածը այլ հարց է...

----------

Varzor (13.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե, *ivy* ջան, ինքը *խոսում է ընդհանուր ընդունված, բարոյական կանոնների սահմաններում, թե չէ մնացածը այլ հարց է...*


Lion ջան, «տուֆտել» բառի մեջ էս ինչքա՜ն տառասխալ ես արել․․․

----------

Freeman (13.10.2019), Lion (14.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս ասածի մեջ հենց Աբրահամն էր կայֆավատը, հա՞։ Նենց էլ համոզված ենք, թե մարդկության պոպուլյար երևակայական ընկերը հենց կոնկրետ ում էր դրախտից ինչ արել։ Էհ, կարող է Նիկոլի ֆանտազիաներում ոմն Աբրահամն էր դուրս հրավիրվողը։ 
> Երկրի ղեկավարը դրել աստված-մաստվածներից է խոսում, թե բա սրան նենց ասեց, էն մեկին նենց հանեց։ Մարդիկ էլ դրել են, թե բա Աբրահամը չէր, ուրիշն էր։ Չգիտես էլ լացես, թե ծիծաղես։


 :Smile:  ուշադրություն մի դարձրու, մեգալոմանիայի նոր դրսևորում ա․․․ յանի աստվածն էլ ա իրենց «տնտեսական հեղափոխության» դաբռոն տվել․․․ լրիվ Թրամփիզմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ինչքան պետք էր, էտքան էլ ասել ա։ Բազար չէր սարքելու։


Դե հա, բա էլ ոնց?

Չհամոզեցիր  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Ավելի ուրախ էլ եմ լինում...
> 
> Ասեմ, ստեղ կակ ռազ տխուր եմ, պռոստը ժպիտ սմայլիկը դրեցի, որպես ապագա երկխոսության պատրաստակամության նշան...
> 
> Էս են պահնա, է, որ էրեխուն ասում ես, ասենք, դանակի հետ մի խաղա մատդ կկտրես, ինքը չի լսում, մատը կտրումա, լացելով գալիսա մոտդ - վռոդե պիտի ուրախանաս, որ ճիշտ դուրս եկար, բայց տխրում ես: 
> 
> Ասել եմ, չէ՞, որ մեր դատական համակարգը Քոչարյանին մարսելու հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, պետք չէր իրեն իր էն տեսքով, որ կար մինչև հեղափոխությունը, էդ դեմ տալ: Հիմա սա դրա արտահայտություններից մեկն է, բայց *ապագայում ավելի ուժեղ գմփունա լինելու՝ ՍԴ-ի կողմից: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, ՍԴ անդամներին անկյուն են քշել և նրանք պատրաստ են հուսահատ-համառ դիմադրության:* Հանկարծ ու որոշեն, վերցնեն ու որոշեն՝ վարույթ ընդունված մասով վիճահարույց հոդվածը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչել - մարտի 1-ի գործը միանգամից կփլուզվի: 
> 
> Դա էլ դեռ ոչինչ, Ստամբուլյան կոնվենցիան, վեթինգի օրենքը կամ էլ չասած 50 միլիոնի օրենքը - էս սաղ ՍԴ համենայն դեպս այս կազմի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ է առաջացնելու...
> ...


Հմի որ ասեմ, սենսեյը կասի, թե մարգարեանալու դափնիների եմ ձգտում: Չեմ ձգտում, ախպերս, ուղղակի որոշ բաներ էի տեսնում, որ ոմանք, պետք է քթներն ընդհուպ դրան մոտեցնեին, մի հատ էլ քթներին ստանային, նոր տեսնեին - տեսա՞ք ինչ էղավ, ՍԴ-ն վերցրեց և Թովմասյանի հարցը ուղղակի վարույթ չընդունեց...

Հիմա հարց Նիկոլի քաղաքական թիմին - պլան *Բ* ունե՞ք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հմի որ ասեմ, սենսեյը կասի, թե մարգարեանալու դափնիների եմ ձգտում: Չեմ ձգտում, ախպերս, ուղղակի որոշ բաներ էի տեսնում, որ ոմանք, պետք է քթներն ընդհուպ դրան մոտեցնեին, մի հատ էլ քթներին ստանային, նոր տեսնեին - տեսա՞ք ինչ էղավ, ՍԴ-ն վերցրեց և Թովմասյանի հարցը ուղղակի վարույթ չընդունեց...
> 
> Հիմա հարց Նիկոլի քաղաքական թիմին - պլան *Բ* ունե՞ք:


Մարգարե, էլի սկսեցի՞ր հավայի հրճվել:   :Smile:  

Մի հատ մտածի ու ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանի։ Կա՞ պլան Բ, թե՞ չէ: Կամ կարող ա հեչ էլ պետք չի պլան Բ, ու հենց սենց էս պլանը ինքը իրանով նորմալ առա՞ջ ա գնում: Թե՞ մենակ դու ես էտքան խելոք: 

Լիոն ջան, մարգարեությունը հետևյալն ա. Թովմասյանը գնալույա գրողի ծոցը, մեծ հավանականաությամբ ամբողջ ՍԴ կազմն էլ հետը: Իսկ թե ոնց, թողնում եմ քո վառ մարգարեական երևակայությանը: Ընթացքում կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես հրճվես, քո իրավունքն ա։

----------


## Lion

Մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ պլան Բ այնուհանդերձ կա, թեև, տեսնելով վերջին շրջանի հայտնի բառդակը, մի տեսակ կասկածում եմ...

Թովմասյանին... ոնց ե՞ն ուղարկելու գրողի ծոցը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, Էս շիլափլավի պատճառը ՀՀ օրենսդիրի ու գործադիրի կողմից արդարադատական համակարգում իշխանափոխությունը ներկա սահմանադրության ու օրենսդրության շրջանակներում իրականացնելու ձգտումներն են։
Այսինքն կարճ ասած՝ մարդիկ հույս ունեն մանր քայլերով ու գյոզերով հասնել դատական կադրերի փոփոխության, նենց, որ Թովմասյանի կողմից իր ու Սեռժիկի համար գրված սահմանադրությունը չխախտվի։ 
Վայթե ավելի բարդ է լինելու, քան դեսից դենից պրոֆեսիոնալ իրավաբաններ ճարելն ու անցումային արդարադատություն իրականացնելը կլիներ, բայց դե քանի կառավարության ներսում չենք, ոչ մեկս չենք կարող ասել, թե 
ռեալ շանսերն ու հնարավորությունները ինչ վիճակում են։

----------

Lion (14.10.2019), Varzor (15.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, մարգարեությունը հետևյալն ա. Թովմասյանը գնալույա գրողի ծոցը, մեծ հավանականաությամբ ամբողջ ՍԴ կազմն էլ հետը: Իսկ թե ոնց, թողնում եմ քո վառ մարգարեական երևակայությանը: Ընթացքում կարաս ինչքան ուզում ես հրճվես, քո իրավունքն ա։


Կհեռանամ ՍԴ-ից, երբ լրանա իմ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը․ Հրայր Թովմասյան - բա հմի ի՞նչ ենք անելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Կհեռանամ ՍԴ-ից, երբ լրանա իմ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը․ Հրայր Թովմասյան - բա հմի ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Հանրամատչելի բացատրելու ենք, որ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը լրացել ա ու ղրկենք գրողի ծոցը՝ ՍԴ ամբողջ կազմի հետ միասին :ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (15.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կհեռանամ ՍԴ-ից, երբ լրանա իմ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը․ Հրայր Թովմասյան - բա հմի ի՞նչ ենք անելու:


Ամա՜ն, կործանվեցինք ։Ճ
Հրայր Թովմասյանը նախ ՀՀ-ի ամենակարևոր խնդիրը չի, և իր մնալը վայթե ավելի շատ օգտակար է, որովհետև մեկ ու մեջ տխմար որոշումներով ցույց կտա, թե ինչքան ախմախություն է իր գրած սահմանադրությունը, ու որ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները ավելի կարևոր են, քան թե կադրերի փոփոխությունները։

----------

Varzor (15.10.2019), Տրիբուն (15.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հանրամատչելի բացատրելու ենք, որ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը լրացել ա ու ղրկենք գրողի ծոցը՝ ՍԴ ամբողջ կազմի հետ միասին :ճ


Ավելի լավ տարբերակ ասեմ  :Smile:  Քանի որ ԱԺ-ում 88 տեղ ունեցող մեծամասնությունը չի կարում մի Թովմասյանի հարց լուծի, ԱԺ-ն ցրում ենք ու արտահերթ ընտրություններ ենք անում  :Jpit: )) Համ էլ Եսաին ճիշտ դուրս կգա:

----------

Lion (15.10.2019), Varzor (15.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հանրամատչելի բացատրելու ենք, որ պաշտոնավարման ժամկետը լրացել ա ու ղրկենք գրողի ծոցը՝ ՍԴ ամբողջ կազմի հետ միասին :ճ


Տենց լավ չի, սպասեք՝ մեկա անմահ չի, մի օր մեռնելույա:

Հ․Գ․
Բայց ի՞նչ իմանաս անմահ չի, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Ես չգիտեմ ԱԺն ճիշտ ա անում, թե չէ (իմ կարծիքով սխալ ա անում), բայց ի սկզբանե գիտեին, որ չէր անցնելու ու պլանի մի մաս ա։ Ժամանակը ցույց կտա՝ ճիշտ թե սխալ պլանի։ Կոնկրետ ես էս հարցում արմատական լուծում տալու կողմնակից եմ ու էս մանկապրտեզ եմ համարում։ Բայց սարսափելի բան, դեռ, չի եղել։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չգիտեմ ԱԺն ճիշտ ա անում, թե չէ (իմ կարծիքով սխալ ա անում), բայց ի սկզբանե գիտեին, որ չէր անցնելու ու պլանի մի մաս ա։ Ժամանակը ցույց կտա՝ ճիշտ թե սխալ պլանի։ Կոնկրետ ես էս հարցում արմատական լուծում տալու կողմնակից եմ ու էս մանկապրտեզ եմ համարում։ Բայց սարսափելի բան, դեռ, չի եղել։


Ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ ա անում։ Սպառում են օրենքով նաատեսված բոլոր վարյանտները, որ ոչ մեկը խոսալու տեղ չունենա, ապացուցում են, որ ՍԴ-ն անգործունակ ու քաղաքականացված մարմին ա, ու ասում են դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ Ու իրոք, ոչ մի պլան Բ չկա, կա մի պլան, որով էլ գնում են։

----------

Chuk (15.10.2019), Varzor (16.10.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ ա անում։ Սպառում են օրենքով նաատեսված բոլոր վարյանտները, որ ոչ մեկը խոսալու տեղ չունենա, ապացուցում են, որ ՍԴ-ն անգործունակ ու քաղաքականացված մարմին ա, ու ասում են դավայ ռասվիդանյա։ Ու իրոք, ոչ մի պլան Բ չկա, կա մի պլան, որով էլ գնում են։


Հա, մի պլան ա։ Ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որտև կարծում եմ, որ արմատական ու արագ ընթացքին էլ ոչ մեկը բան չէր ասի։ Բայց դե իմ ինֆոն կարող ա քիչ ա, իրանցը՝ շատ։

Էս պահին, ի դեպ, կարևոր ա փաստել, որ էս ընթացքում Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի կողմից «դաբրո են ստացել»։

Դա արտահայտվել ա նրանով, որ.
1. Ասել են, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ՍԴ անդամների համար նախատեսված օրենսդրական փոփոխության դրույթը ընդունելի չի (որ եթե հիմա իրանց կամքով դուրս գան, մինչև թոշակի տարիքը էս աշխատավարձը կպահպանեն), բայց հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանի հատուկ իրավիճակը չեն առարկում

2. Քոչարյանի հարցով դիմումը ձգել են մինչև գարուն, հասկացնելով, որ մեզ մի խառնեք ձեր ներքին հարցերին

Իրականում սա նշանակում ա, որ իշխանությունը ճկշտ ուղու վրա ա։ Բայց դե ես անհամբեր եմ, Հրոյին շուտ եմ ուզում աշոտյանված տեսնել ։ճ

----------


## Chuk

Դատավոր Գրիգորյանն էլ, կարծես թե, մանկապարտեզ ա համարում ԱԺ-ի քայլերը.

----------

John (16.10.2019), Varzor (16.10.2019), Աթեիստ (16.10.2019), Վիշապ (16.10.2019), Տրիբուն (16.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ինչ-որ բանա պատահե՞լ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Այոո՜ո, Հռոմ-Երևան տոմսերն արդեն հասանելի են՝ տուդա-աբռատնի=€28

Ասենք անչափ շնորհակալություն ՀՀԿ-ին՝ էս աննախադեպ հնարավորության համար:
ՀՀԿ-ին ու անձամբ Սեռժիկին, որտև եթե հանկարծ իրանց մտքով անցած լիներ Ryanair-ի հետ աշոծյնախառը բանակցություններ սկսել՝ հաստատ նենց էին սաղ ք*քմեջ անելու, որ էլ ոչ մի «սիրուն աղջիկ» չփրկեր...

Հ.Գ. ՀՖՖ նախագահ Արթուր Վանեցյանը հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչի հետ հեռախոսով հաղթանակի հրաշալի ռազմավարություն էին մշակել:
Էն էլ՝ անպետք ֆինները սաղ գաղտնալսել են ու հակաքայլեր ձեռնարկել:
Տենց էլ հաղթեցին...
(c)

----------

Lion (17.10.2019), Thom (17.10.2019), Varzor (18.10.2019), Աթեիստ (17.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Անշարժ գույքի կադաստրի պետական կոմիտեի պետն էլ... *քֆրտելով* գնաց: Էհհ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անշարժ գույքի կադաստրի պետական կոմիտեի պետն էլ... *քֆրտելով* գնաց: Էհհ...


Ի՞նչ ես ախմախություններ դուրս տալիս: Որտե՞ղ ես քֆուր տեսել Լիոն: Սրանից ավելի շնորքով հրաժարական դժվար ա պատկերացնել:

----------

Chuk (19.10.2019), Աթեիստ (19.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Անշարժ գույքի կադաստրի պետական կոմիտեի պետն էլ... *քֆրտելով* գնաց: Էհհ...


Ապեր, բայց նորմալ էլ հրաժարական է




> Իմ այս հրաժարականի հայտարարությունը ներկայացնում է ողջ եղելությունը և *ունի միայն մասնագիտական պատճառներ՝* պայմանավորված տարվող ոլորտային քաղաքականությամբ։ Եվ թող ոչ ոք չփորձի ինչ-ինչ քաղաքական նկատառումներով օգտագործել այն և այս ամենի մեջ չփնտրի ընտանեկան-ազգակցական կապերով պայմանավորված ինչ-ինչ պատճառներ.


 :Dntknw:

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի բարեկամներ, սովորեք տողատակերը կարդալ՝ էն, որ ասվում է, որ.

1. Ցավով պետք է նշեմ, որ նախորդ մեկուկես տարում* ինձ չհաջողվեց վարչապետին ու կառավարությանը ներկայացնել մեր բնագավառում առկա խորքային խնդիրների ամբողջ լրջությունն և դրանց լուծման իմ տեսլականի մրցունակությունն ու երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով տնտեսական արդյունքը*։ Չնայած անշարժ գույքի շուկայում մեր արձանագրած աննախադեպ ակտիվությանը, քաղաքաշինության բնագավառում *մենք հետընթաց ունենք*՝ հանձինս քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեի ներկա և նախկին ղեկավարների (ի դեպ, վերջինս այս պահին հանդիսանում է փոխվարչապետ Տիգրան Ավինյանի խորհրդականը) քաղաքականություն հիշեցնող իներցիոն իմիտացիաների,

2. Ինչպես մինչև նշանակումս, այնպես էլ որպես պետական պաշտոնյա, փորձել եմ նույն սկզբունքայնությամբ մատնանշել բնագավառում առկա խնդիրները։ Սակայն այս պահին կարող եմ ասել, որ *դրանք ունեցել են միայն դրվագային ազդեցություն,*

3. Եվ ես որպես կառավարությանը ենթակա մարմնի ղեկավար ու մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ-քաղաքաշինարար, այլևս *չեմ կարող հանդուրժել դիլետանտիզմն ու կոռումպացվածության հասնող թայֆայականությունը,*

4. Իմ այս հրաժարականի հայտարարությունը ներկայացնում է ողջ եղելությունը և ունի միայն մասնագիտական պատճառներ՝* պայմանավորված տարվող ոլորտային քաղաքականությամբ։*

էդ ամենը պետական կառավարման լեզվով ասած... քֆրտոցա  :Think:  Սա իր կոշտությամբ իհարկե չի հասնում Վանեցյանի խոսքերին, բայց *սկզբունքորեն նույնն է*:

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, էս մասը մոռացար բոլես ու կապտացնես :ճ

քաղաքաշինության բնագավառում մենք հետընթաց ունենք՝ հանձինս քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեի ներկա և նախկին ղեկավարների (ի դեպ, վերջինս այս պահին *հանդիսանում է փոխվարչապետ Տիգրան Ավինյանի խորհրդականը*)

հ.գ. Ցանկացած հեռացող հեռանում ա որոշակի անհամաձայնությունների պատճառով: Սարհատի տեքստը նորմալ տեքստ ա, ենթատեքստերով չի, պարզ գրած ա իրա կարծիքը: Չնայած նրան, որ Մանուկյան Վազգենի փեսեն ա, կարգին տղա ա, ու իրան շատ կոռեկտ ա պահել ու նորմալ ա գնացել: Կարծես թե:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.10.2019), Տրիբուն (19.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ, էս մեկն էլ "արդարացինք", հիվանդության էս մի սիպտոմն էլ նկատելու չտվեցինք, սպասենք մյուս սիպմտոմներին, որովհետև, եթե հիվանդությունը կա, սիմպտոմները անընդհատ լինելու են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լիոն ջան, էս մասը մոռացար բոլես ու կապտացնես :ճ
> 
> քաղաքաշինության բնագավառում մենք հետընթաց ունենք՝ հանձինս քաղաքաշինության կոմիտեի ներկա և նախկին ղեկավարների (ի դեպ, վերջինս այս պահին *հանդիսանում է փոխվարչապետ Տիգրան Ավինյանի խորհրդականը*)
> 
> հ.գ. Ցանկացած հեռացող հեռանում ա որոշակի անհամաձայնությունների պատճառով: Սարհատի տեքստը նորմալ տեքստ ա, ենթատեքստերով չի, պարզ գրած ա իրա կարծիքը: Չնայած նրան, որ Մանուկյան Վազգենի փեսեն ա, կարգին տղա ա, ու իրան շատ կոռեկտ ա պահել ու նորմալ ա գնացել: Կարծես թե:


Ապեր, գրագետ տղայա ու պրոֆեսիոնալ ա Սարհատը: Անհամաձայնությունն էլ ոնց որ Վերմիշյանի պատճառով ա ու իմ իմանալով շատ տեղին ա: Իրականում Վերմիշյանը պիտի հեռացվի աշխատանքից: Բայց էտ էական չի. մարդը շատ հանգամանալից բացատրել ա, պոբլեմը նշել ա, հրաժարական ա գրել: Էս իրոք նոր մշակույթ ա ու էս տղեն ապագայում դեռ լիքը օգուտ կտա երկրին:

----------

Chuk (19.10.2019), Աթեիստ (20.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, էս մեկն էլ "արդարացինք", հիվանդության էս մի սիպտոմն էլ նկատելու չտվեցինք, սպասենք մյուս սիպմտոմներին, որովհետև, եթե հիվանդությունը կա, սիմպտոմները անընդհատ լինելու են...


Ապեր քո զարմանազան մասնագիտությունների շարքին բժիշկն էլ ավելացավ  :Jpit: ))

----------

Աթեիստ (20.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, գրագետ տղայա ու պրոֆեսիոնալ ա Սարհատը: Անհամաձայնությունն էլ ոնց որ Վերմիշյանի պատճառով ա ու իմ իմանալով շատ տեղին ա: Իրականում Վերմիշյանը պիտի հեռացվի աշխատանքից: Բայց էտ էական չի. մարդը շատ հանգամանալից բացատրել ա, պոբլեմը նշել ա, հրաժարական ա գրել: Էս իրոք նոր մշակույթ ա ու էս տղեն ապագայում դեռ լիքը օգուտ կտա երկրին:


Այո, դա իրոք ողջունլի է՝ անկասկած, սակայն հաշվի առնենք նաև, որ նա, որպես համակարգի ներսի մարդ, խնդիրներ է մատնանշում, որոնք կան ներսում՝ մեղմ ասած - խնդիրներ: Իրականում խոսքը գնում է չհամակարգված, անծրագիր, նախկինների գործելաոճը շարունակող գործունեության մասին...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, գրագետ տղայա ու պրոֆեսիոնալ ա Սարհատը: Անհամաձայնությունն էլ ոնց որ Վերմիշյանի պատճառով ա ու իմ իմանալով շատ տեղին ա: Իրականում Վերմիշյանը պիտի հեռացվի աշխատանքից: Բայց էտ էական չի. մարդը շատ հանգամանալից բացատրել ա, պոբլեմը նշել ա, հրաժարական ա գրել: Էս իրոք նոր մշակույթ ա ու էս տղեն ապագայում դեռ լիքը օգուտ կտա երկրին:


Սաղ լավ ես ասում, մենակ տենց էլ չեմ կարողանում ընկալել ներկայիս պետական պաշտոնյաների շարքերում պրոֆեսիոնալների առկայությունը:
Իմ պրակտիկայի ընթացքում այդիսիք համարյա չեն հանդիպել (երևի տենց ոլորտ չի եղել, որ հետները գործնական շփում ունեցած չլինենք), իսկ հանդիպածներն էլ ունեցել են այլ եկամուտների աղբյուրներ` միայն աշխատավարձով ապրելու "անեծքի" տակ չեն եղել:

Ամեն դեպքում. նորմալ ընթացիկ երևույթներ են և որևէ սարսափելի ու կործանիչ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ավելին` շատ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ իրավիճակների ենք ականատես լինում:

----------


## Varzor

> Այո, դա իրոք ողջունլի է՝ անկասկած, սակայն հաշվի առնենք նաև, որ նա, որպես համակարգի ներսի մարդ, խնդիրներ է մատնանշում, որոնք կան ներսում՝ մեղմ ասած - խնդիրներ: Իրականում խոսքը գնում է չհամակարգված, անծրագիր, նախկինների գործելաոճը շարունակող գործունեության մասին...


Լիոն ջան, ինչ ծրագիր ես ուզում?
Սկզբից պիտի հասնեն օրենքի և նորմերի պահպանմանը, հետո նոր արդեն պարզ կլինի նոր ծրագրի և համակարգային փոփոխոթւյան անհարեշտություն կա, թե ոչ:

Էդ ոնւյնն է, որ առանց կենցաղային սարքի առկա ուղեցույցին հետևելու որոշես, որ նոր ուղեցույց գրելու կարիք կա:

----------

Գաղթական (20.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում խոսքը գնում է չհամակարգված, անծրագիր, նախկինների գործելաոճը շարունակող գործունեության մասին...


Այո, այո, Վաթեռլո ․․․  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Նախկինների հետ ցանկացած համեմատությունը կեղծիք ա ու զրպարտություն, քանի որ նախկինները սխալներ չեն արել, արել են հանցագործություններ։ Ներկաներրը կարան անեն սխալներ, որը նորմալ ա ու արժանի ա քննադատության։ Բայց սենց ներկա-նախկին համեմատությունները առնվազն զազրելի են ու նորից ու նորից ցույց են տալիս մանթոն, անձնական չբավարարվածությունը՝ համեմված ենթադրյալ սխալներով հրճվելու մոլուցքով։  Նախկինների հետ ցանկացած համեմատությունը պիտի արվի ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչ կագի հանցագործ ու սրիկա էին նախկինները ու ինչքան դժվար ա ու ինչքան երկար ժամանակ ա քաշելու դրանց տասնամյակների սրիկայությունների հետևանքներից երկիրը մաքրելը … 

Բայց ես պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, ամեն մարդ կարծիքի իրավունք ունի, եթե նույնիսկ էտ կարծիքը ավելի ու ավելի ա պրիմիտիվանում ու իմաստազրկվում, երբ նունյիսկ մի պաշտոնյայի հրաժարականի մեջ, որը ալամ աշխարհում ընդունված նորմալ երևույթ ա ու չի կարա չլինի ՀՀ հետհեղափոխական կառավարությունում, տեսնում ա քֆռտոց, կառավարական ճգնաժամ, երևի արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ևս մեկ ապտակ, ևս մեկ հարված ... Ռուսաստանի նման մեծն պետությունից կամ քոչարյանի կալիբրի քաղաքական հանցագործից … ՍԴ տկարամիտ ու սրիկա մեծն իրավաբանի անբովանդակակ հայտարարությունից…

----------

Chuk (21.10.2019), Արշակ (21.10.2019), Գաղթական (20.10.2019), Շինարար (20.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այո, այո, Վաթեռլո ․․․   
> 
> Նախկինների հետ ցանկացած համեմատությունը կեղծիք ա ու զրպարտություն, քանի որ նախկինները սխալներ չեն արել, արել են հանցագործություններ։ Ներկաներրը կարան անեն սխալներ, որը նորմալ ա ու արժանի ա քննադատության։ Բայց սենց ներկա-նախկին համեմատությունները առնվազն զազրելի են ու նորից ու նորից ցույց են տալիս մանթոն, անձնական չբավարարվածությունը՝ համեմված ենթադրյալ սխալներով հրճվելու մոլուցքով։  Նախկինների հետ ցանկացած համեմատությունը պիտի արվի ցույց տալու համար, թե ինչ կագի հանցագործ ու սրիկա էին նախկինները ու ինչքան դժվար ա ու ինչքան երկար ժամանակ ա քաշելու դրանց տասնամյակների սրիկայությունների հետևանքներից երկիրը մաքրելը … 
> 
> Բայց ես պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, ամեն մարդ կարծիքի իրավունք ունի, եթե նույնիսկ էտ կարծիքը ավելի ու ավելի ա պրիմիտիվանում ու իմաստազրկվում, երբ նունյիսկ մի պաշտոնյայի հրաժարականի մեջ, որը ալամ աշխարհում ընդունված նորմալ երևույթ ա ու չի կարա չլինի ՀՀ հետհեղափոխական կառավարությունում, տեսնում ա քֆռտոց, կառավարական ճգնաժամ, երևի արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ևս մեկ ապտակ, ևս մեկ հարված ... Ռուսաստանի նման մեծն պետությունից կամ քոչարյանի կալիբրի քաղաքական հանցագործից … ՍԴ տկարամիտ ու սրիկա մեծն իրավաբանի անբովանդակակ հայտարարությունից…


արա սուս, ահագին պրոգրես ա, առաջ հիմիկվա անգորՁները համեմատվում էին նախորդ ռեժիմի պրոֆեսիոնալների հետ, հիմա արդեն նույն հարթակի վրա են («նախորդների գործելաոճը շարունակող»)․ սենց որ շարունակվի, կարող ա մի կես տարուց էս նորերը առաջ էլ անցնեն իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալիզմով․․․ մի քիչ էս Վանեցյանն ու Սարհատը պադկաչատ արին, բայց դե իրենք էլ իրենց գործողություններով ապացուցեցին, որ այսօրվա ռեժիմը արդեն գոնե նախորդին հավասարվել ա․․․

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, ինչո՞ւ եք ոգևորվել - աքսիոմա է, ներկաներն ինչքան էլ իրենց սխալներով, նախորդներից լավն են հենց միայն այն բանի համար, որ լեգետիմ են: Ասածս ուղղակի այն է, որ ավելի արդյունավետ գործեն, այսքան բան...

Քննդատությունները սենց սվիններով ընդունելով դուք միայն վնաս եք տալիս գործողո իշխանություններին, ըստ իս՝ իհարկե:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչո՞ւ եք ոգևորվել - աքսիոմա է, ներկաներն ինչքան էլ իրենց սխալներով, նախորդներից լավն են հենց միայն այն բանի համար, որ լեգետիմ են: Ասածս ուղղակի այն է, որ ավելի արդյունավետ գործեն, այսքան բան...
> 
> Քննդատությունները սենց սվիններով ընդունելով դուք միայն վնաս եք տալիս գործողո իշխանություններին, ըստ իս՝ իհարկե:


Լիոն ջան, Սարհատը որոշակի քննադատությամբ ա դուրս եկել, ու ոչ մեկը սվիններով չի ընդունել, հակառակը՝ դրական խոսքեր ենք հնչեցրել։ 

Դու Սարհատի քննադությամբ կոռեկտ հրաժարականը այլ գույներով ես ներկայացնում, քո խոսքը սվիններով ա ընդունվում։

Գուցե սա քեզ ազդա՞կ լինի՝ սեփական ասելիքը քննելու հարցում ))

----------

Varzor (21.10.2019), Տրիբուն (21.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն ի՞նչ եմ "այլ գույներով" ներկայացնում: Արդեն բավականին ժամանակ ասում եմ՝ իշխանության ներսում կան խնդիրներ: Վանեցյանն ու Սարհատը հաստատում են դրանք: "Այլ գույներով"-ը էս պայմաններում ո՞րնա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն ի՞նչ եմ "այլ գույներով" ներկայացնում: Արդեն բավականին ժամանակ ասում եմ՝ իշխանության ներսում կան խնդիրներ: Վանեցյանն ու Սարհատը հաստատում են դրանք: "Այլ գույներով"-ը էս պայմաններում ո՞րնա?


Լիոն ջան, դու ճիշտ ես ախպեր. <Սարհատը քֆռտելով հեռացավ> <Վանեցյանն ասեց դե սիկտիր եղեք> - ը ու նույն ոգով մնացած գրառումներդ կառուցողական ու շատ օգտակար քննադատություն ա: Շարունակի նույն ոգով, մենք քո հետ ենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այսինքն ի՞նչ եմ "այլ գույներով" ներկայացնում: Արդեն բավականին ժամանակ ասում եմ՝ իշխանության ներսում կան խնդիրներ: Վանեցյանն ու Սարհատը հաստատում են դրանք: "Այլ գույներով"-ը էս պայմաններում ո՞րնա?


Լիոն ջան, դու գոնե մեկ օրինակ գիտե՞ս որևէ «իշխանության», որի ներսում չլինեն խնդիրներ։

Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դու քո համար որոշել ես որ «պացիենտը» հիվանդ ա, ու ամեն մի հնարավորության դեպքում confirmation bias-ովդ իրողությունը որպես սիմպտոմ ես սազացնում։ Ի դեպ հակառակն էլ կա, երբ մարդիկ համարում են պացիենտին անսխալական ու արտառոց դեպքերը անտեսում են՝ չարախոսների ասեկոսը համարելով, ու մինչև համեմատական վերջերս սա նորմա էր, բայց ուրախալի ա, որ բովանդակային քննադատությունը ավելի ընդունելի ա դարձել։ Միգուցե արժի՞ դեպքերի մասին հենց այդ դեպքերի բովանդակային ասպարեզում դատել ու քննարկել, ոչ թե ամեն ինչը էքստրոպոլացնել մինչև ամբողջ իշխանությունը, համակարգը, ինստիտուտը և այլն... ու դե մի քիչ էլ քթածակ ունենալ. եթե Սարհատի նկարագրած «թայֆայականությունը» այդքան լայնատարած (համակարգային) լիներ, ինչ դու այստեղ ներկում ես, չե՞ս կարծում, որ արդեն պիտի ահագին Սարհատներ լինեին, բայց հլը որ կարծես կենտ ու հատիկ են։

----------

Արշակ (21.10.2019), Տրիբուն (21.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն ի՞նչ եմ "այլ գույներով" ներկայացնում: Արդեն բավականին ժամանակ ասում եմ՝ իշխանության ներսում կան խնդիրներ: Վանեցյանն ու Սարհատը հաստատում են դրանք: "Այլ գույներով"-ը էս պայմաններում ո՞րնա?


Լիոն ջան, որքան ես եմ հասկանում, այդպիսի իշխանություններ չկան և չեն էլ եղել, որոնց ներսում խնդիրներ չկան կամ չեն եղել։
Զուտ տրամաբանորեն․ չեն կարող հազարավոր մարդիկ *բոլոր առկա հարցերի* շուրջ համակարծիք լինել՝ դա ուտոպիա է, ֆանտաստիկա, հակաբնական և հակագիտական թեզ։
Նաև հենց դրանով է իրականությունը տարբերվում երազանքների աշխարհից։

Նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ի ավազակապետության ժամանակ ներսում խնդիրներ կային, այն էլ ինչ խնդիրներ։ Ու գունավոր հեղափոխությունը նաև այդ խնդիրների հետևանքն էր։

Հ․Գ․
Մի խոսք կա․ չեմ հիշում ով է ասել, բայց մոտավորապես իմաստը սա էր․ "մարդը, որ ոչ մի թշնամի չունի՝ արժեք չունի"։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.10.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լիոն ջան, որքան ես եմ հասկանում, այդպիսի իշխանություններ չկան և չեն էլ եղել, որոնց ներսում խնդիրներ չկան կամ չեն եղել։
> Զուտ տրամաբանորեն․ չեն կարող հազարավոր մարդիկ *բոլոր առկա հարցերի* շուրջ համակարծիք լինել՝ դա ուտոպիա է, ֆանտաստիկա, հակաբնական և հակագիտական թեզ։
> Նաև հենց դրանով է իրականությունը տարբերվում երազանքների աշխարհից։
> 
> Նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ի ավազակապետության ժամանակ ներսում խնդիրներ կային, այն էլ ինչ խնդիրներ։ Ու գունավոր հեղափոխությունը նաև այդ խնդիրների հետևանքն էր։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Մի խոսք կա․ չեմ հիշում ով է ասել, բայց մոտավորապես իմաստը սա էր․ "մարդը, որ ոչ մի թշնամի չունի՝ արժեք չունի"։


մայն մի ուղղում՝ դա ուտոպիա չէ, այլ դիստոպիա է: Ահավոր տուտուզային կլինի, եթե բոլորը բոլոր հարցերի շուրջ մի կարծիքի լինեն:

----------

Varzor (22.10.2019), Աթեիստ (21.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, դու ճիշտ ես ախպեր. <Սարհատը քֆռտելով հեռացավ> <Վանեցյանն ասեց դե սիկտիր եղեք> - ը ու նույն ոգով մնացած գրառումներդ կառուցողական ու շատ օգտակար քննադատություն ա: Շարունակի նույն ոգով, մենք քո հետ ենք:


Կառուցողականն այն է, որ ասում եմ՝ համակարգային և պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում չկա, իսկ Սարհատը և Վանեցյանը հաստատում են իմ խոսքերը: *Ծլնգ* ջան, խնդիրներ կան, այո, ու ես, իմ մասով, տեսնում եմ դրանք: Դրա համար եմ խոսում, որ դրանք չլինեն: Ես, իմ մասով, սխալներ եմ տեսնում, և այնքան ազնիվ եմ, որ խոսում եմ դրա մասին: Ցավոք խոսքերս ընդունվում են թշնամաբար: Նման պարագայում, երբ դիմացինդ ուղղակի չի ուզում լսել, իմաստ իսկ չունի փաստարկել:

Ի դեպ, *վարչապետի գաղտնի հանձնարարականով նախարարների աշխատավարձը կրկնապատկվել է*: Կա օրենք, որը սահմանում է այդ անձանց աշխատավարձը: Ու նաև՝ ինչո՞ւ գաղտնի: Այդ նախկին ռեժիմի օրոք էր, որ ընդհանուր կաթսայից նախարարը փայ էր ստանում: Նոր Հայաստանին սա հարի՞ր է:

----------


## Chuk

Էոօրվա էս ստատուսս հենց էս թեմայում պիտի դրվի, մի հատ էլ առանձին անկապ օրագրում։ Իմ համար կարևոր հանգրվան ա.

----

Խոսելու ժամանակը։

Ծառայությանս ժամանակ մոտս հեռախոս կար, որի մասին տեղյակ էր ողջ հրամ. կազմը։ Մի օր մեկը զանգում է մեր տուն ու ներկայանալով իմ ընկեր՝ խնդրում է բանակային համարս։ Մայրս զգում է, որ մի բան էն չի, ու փորձում է ճշտել թե ով է ու ինչի համար։ Պատասխանը լինում է՝ կարևոր չի ով ա, Արտակը պրոբլեմների մեջ ա, պետք ա հետը խոսել։ Ընդամենը մի պահ պատկերացրեք մորս վիճակը։ Համար չի տալիս։

Այդ մարդը հեռախոսահամարս այլ կերպ գտնում է, զանգում ինձ ու պահանջում փակել ակումբի քաղաքականություն բաժինը։ Լսում է քֆրտոց (հեռախոսազանգի մասին արդեն գիտեի) ու մերժում։

Ակումբը միակ անգամ կոտրվում է այդ ժամանակ։ Այդ ժամանակ ակտիվ ICQ չատով ինձ գտած անձնավորությունը հայտնում է, որ ամոթ է նման անպաշտպան կայք ունենալը։ Որոշ խոսակցությունից հետո խոստովանում է, որ մի կալանավորված խակեռի ազատել են՝ ակումբի կոտրելու դիմաց։ Հասկանալով, որ խնդիրը ծրագրային չէ՝ այդ ժամանակ որոշում եմ ակումբի հոստինգը տեղափոխել արտասահմանյան հոստինգ ծառայություններ։

Մի օր ինձ կանչում է մեր հրամանատարական կազմից մեկը, ու զարմացած հարցնում, թե ի՞նչ եմ արել այդ մարդուն, որ կապվել է իրենց հետ ու ասել, որ «Արտակի ծառայությունը դժոխք դարձնեն»։

Այս պատումիս հերոսն այսօր կալանավորվել է՝ այլ մեղադրանքով։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.10.2019), Sagittarius (22.10.2019), Varzor (22.10.2019), Աթեիստ (22.10.2019), Տրիբուն (22.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, *վարչապետի գաղտնի հանձնարարականով նախարարների աշխատավարձը կրկնապատկվել է*: Կա օրենք, որը սահմանում է այդ անձանց աշխատավարձը: Ու նաև՝ ինչո՞ւ գաղտնի: Այդ նախկին ռեժիմի օրոք էր, որ ընդհանուր կաթսայից նախարարը փայ էր ստանում: Նոր Հայաստանին սա հարի՞ր է:


Լիոն ջան, 
Նախ, զուտ հղվածդ հոդվածի տրամաբանությամբ, տեղեկատվությունն այդքան էլ գաղտնի չէ, քանզի ԶԼՄ-ի գրավոր դիմումով կարելի է նախարարությունից ինֆորմացիա ստանալ։
Հետո վարչապետի աշխատակազմի պատասխանը․



> ․․․նշված պաշտոնատար անձինք ներկայացնում են գույքի, եկամուտների և շահերի հայտարարագիր, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ վերը նշված գործընթացն ամբողջությամբ հրապարակային և թափանցիկ է


Լրիվ նորմալ եմ նայում, որ նախարարը, մասնավորապես լավ աշխատող նախարարը պիտի նորմալ աշխատավարձ ստանա, որ աչքը չգցի պետական ունեցվածքի վրա։ Լավ աշխատող պետական պաշտոնյան պիտի լավ վարձատրվի, գոնե միջին շուկայական գնեին մոտիկ, որ չուզենա, կամ էլ քիչ ուզենա թալանել կամ էլ թողնել գնալ մասնավոր սեկտոր։ Բնականաբար կա օրենք, որով սահմանվում են շատավարձերը, բայց նաև նույն օրենքը չի անտեսում ապրգևավճարները։
Նախկին վարչակագում պարգևավճարները ստանում էին անկախ կատարված աշխատանքի ծավալից և որակից։ Վա՞տ է, որ նախարարների և նախարարությունների աշխատակիցների համար լրացուցիչ մոտիվացիա է ստեղծվել։
Ըստ քեզ նորմալ չի՞, որ նախարարը մի որևէ մասնավոր հիմնարկի միջին օղակի ղեկավարի չափ աշխատավարձ ստանա։ Սա ոչ միայն Նոր Հայաստանին, այլև ցանկացած նորմալ երկրի հարիր է։ Եթե դրան դեմ ես, ուրեմն նաև դեմ ես պետական համակարգում արհեստավարժ կադրերի ներգրավմանը։
Դու քո օրինակով նայի։ Կուզե՞ս նախկին պետական ախատավարձովդ կրին աշխատել։ Երբևէ դեմ եղե՞լ ես լավ կատարված աշխատանքի դիմաց պարգևավճար ստանալուն։

----------

Գաղթական (22.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> մայն մի ուղղում՝ դա ուտոպիա չէ, այլ դիստոպիա է: Ահավոր տուտուզային կլինի, եթե բոլորը բոլոր հարցերի շուրջ մի կարծիքի լինեն:


Ուզումա անտիտոպիա լինի  :Smile: 
Բայց փաստացի աշխարհը գնում է որոշակի հարցերի շուրջ համընդհանուր կարծիքների ձևավորման ճանապարհով։ Դա արդեն անհանգստացնող է։ Օրինակ, ներկայիս իշխանությունների բազմաթիվ հետևորդներ մոլեռանդորեն պայքարում են տարակարծության դեմ։

Ես ինքս հեչ խանդավառված չեմ ներկաներով, ավելին՝ բացարձակ չեմ վստահում, քանզի ինքս սեփական պատկերացումներն ու վերլուծություններն ունեմ, որոնք էս թեմայի նյութը չեն։
բայց նաև մի տրամաբանությոն կա, որն ընդունում եմ․ անկախ ինչ-որ բան կատարողի շարժառիթներից, կարևորը հետևանքներն են։ Եթե այդ հետևանքները դրական են ինձ և շրջապատի համար, ապա կատարողի շարժառիթները ինձ հեչ չեն հուզում։ Ու էդ սկզբունքով գնահատում եմ նաև ներկա իշխանությունների գործունեությունը։

----------


## Varzor

Սա էլ քաղաքաշինական կոմիտեի նախագահ իրական դեմքը, որը ևս մեկ անգամ նշմարվում է կադաստրի նախկին պետին ուղղված խոսքերում։
Մարդն առնվազն իր կյանքում մի հավաբուն պետք է կառուցած լինի
Եվ զարմանալի է, որ մինչ այժմ պատկան մարմինների կողմից որևէ արձագանք չկա Սարհատի "հրաժեշտագրի" այս հատվածին․
Ասի մի քիչ համբերեմ, տեսնեմ  որևէ ձեն հանող կլնի, բայց ոնց որ լուրջ բան չլսեցի։ Ու հիմա հարց․ Բա մինչև այդ ուր էի՞ր։ Ինչու՞ էիր լռում, ու՞մ էիր պարտակում։



> ․․․այլեւս չեմ կարող հանդուրժել դիլետանտիզմն ու *կոռումպացվածության* հասնող թայֆայականությունը


Ոնց որ թե ինքն իր բերանով ասում է, որ մի բարի պտուղ չի՝ ինչ-որ ժամանակ հանդուրժել է կոռումպացվածության հասնող թայֆայականությունը։

Լրիվ իրար արժանի են, դե փաստացի մենք էլ սրանցից ավելին դեռ արժանի չենք։

----------


## Lion

Եթե նման կարևոր որոշումները կատարվում են գաղտնի, ապա թափանցիկության մասին միֆերը սկսում են հատ հատ պայթել, սկսում ես մեխանիկորեն չվստահել սեփական կառավարությանդ, վաղը մյուս օր ճիշտն էլ ասես, չեն հավատա,«_ընդդիմադիր մեդիան էլ կօգտագործի սենց առիթները լարելու ձեր դեմ հասարակությանը_», տենց բան ա հասարակության մտածելակերպը...եթե երկրի առաջին դեմքերը թաքուն են պահում, թե ոնց են ծախսում քաղաքացու բյուջեն, ապա քաղաքացին էլ վաղը ՀԴՄ չի տպի, հարկ չի մուծի, հիշելով նման դեպքերը... «_Սերժը հո միանգամից Սերժ չդարձավ, այ սենց ձեր պես հարց ու փորձ անելով..._»

ՀԳ. լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, որ նախարարները պետք ա ստանան բարձր աշխատավարձ, բայց ճիշտ կանեք նորից վերանայեք քաղաքացու հետ մաքուր խաղալու խոստումները...

*Hayk Ghazaryan*

----------


## Ծլնգ

ՀՀ վարչապետի մամուլի խոսնակ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանն իր ֆեյսբուքյան էջում անդրադարձել է բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների աշխատավարձերի բարձրացման թեմային։ Նա գրել է.



> «Նախորդ տարի այսպես կոչված «պարգևավճարային աղմուկից» հետո վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը շատ հստակ պաշտպանել է բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների պատշաճ վարձատրություն ստանալու համակարգը:
> Հանրային բուռն քննարկումներից հետո վարչապետը որոշում է կայացրել կանոնակարգել պարգևատրումային համակարգը, որպեսզի բացառվի այն անհարմար իրավիճակը, երբ պետական պաշտոնյաները պարգևատրում են իրենք իրենց՝ իրենց սուբյեկտիվ որոշմամբ և «աչքաչափով»: Այս նպատակով կայացվել են հետևյալ կարևոր որոշումները.
> 
> ա) բոլոր նախարարությունների և գերատեսչությունների համար սահմանվել է 30 տոկոսոնոց պարգևատրումների հիմնադրամ՝ տվյալ գերատեսչության աշխատավարձային ֆոնդի 30 տոկոսի չափով,
> 
> բ) սահմանվել է նախարարների, մարզպետների գերատեսչությունների ղեկավարների ամսական պարգևատրումների չափեր, համաձայն որոնց նախարարի ամսական աշխատավարձ+պարգևավճարը կազմի 1.5 միլիոն դրամ, փոխնախարարներինը 1 միլիոն դրամ, մարզպետներինը 900 հազար դրամ,
> 
> Փաստաթուղթը շրջանառվել է «գաղտնի» դրոշմագրի ներքո՝ պայմանավորված զուտ ներքին ընթացակարգերով:
> Նաև այս է պատճառը, որ այս առնչությամբ լրացուցիչ հանրային իրազեկում չի եղել, որովհետև վարչապետը մինչ այդ հրապարակային հայտնել է իր դիրքորոշումն այս հարցերի վերաբերյալ և հռչակել քաղաքական կուրս, ասելով նաև, որ պետք չէ նախարարին մեղադրել կենսաթոշակառուից բազմապատիկ անգամ ավել աշխատավարձ ստանալու մեջ, քանզի նախարարի աշխատանքի որակից է կախված թոշակառուի հետագա բարեկեցության մակարդակը:
> ...


Հլը մի կողմ թողնենք, որ մամլո խոսնակը ֆեյսբուքում քյանդրբազություն ա անում՝ պաշտոնական մամլո հաղորդագրություն տարածելու փոխարեն, ու էն չմո բացատրությունը, թե վարչապետը իրա դիրգքորոշումը արդեն հայտնել ա, ուրեմն լրիվ օքեյ ա, որ սենց բաները ոչ թե համապատասխան օրենքի փոփոխությամբ են արվում, այլ գաղտնի, մթոմ թե ընթացակարգային, որոշումներով, բայց էս վերջին թավացրածս մոմենտը լրիվ քաքլանություն ա՝ այ թաթալաբազ, թե տենց տեղեկություններ ունես, դիմի ոստիկանություն, ԱԱԾ և այլն՝ օրենսդիրն էլ եք դուք, գործադիրն էլ, օրինակատարն էլ, էս էլ մամլո խոսնակի ինստիտո՞ւտ ա․․․ թամամ թե` soil my britches այ քեզ բան:

----------

Varzor (22.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տեսել եմ և ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց նաև էս պահը՝ "_Փաստաթուղթը շրջանառվել է «գաղտնի» դրոշմագրի ներքո՝ պայմանավորված զուտ ներքին ընթացակարգերով_" - պատկերացնում ե՞ք, սենց բան Նիկոլ-ընդդիմադիրին ասեին, ինչ կասեր...

Զարմանում եմ, այս կառավարությունը վճռականորեն չի կարողանում աշխատավարձերի հետ "հաշտվել", միշտ մի բան բստրվումա - հեսա, դեմն էլ նոր տարի, հերթական պրեմիաների սկանդալը կլինի...

----------


## Lion

Հա էլի բայց, աշխատավարձերը գաղտնի բարձրացնելը ո՞րն է։ Եթե կատարած աշխատանքի որակի, գրանցած հաջողությունների ու ցույց տված բարձր արդյունավետության համար են արժանացել, դրա գաղտնին ո՞րն է։ Եթե էդքան էլ բարձր արդյունավետությամբ չեն փայլել, բայց, օրինակ, նախարարից բարձր պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, արդյունավետություն ակնկալելու եւ ստվերային գործունեությունից զերծ պահելու համար, այնուամենայնիվ, բարձր է պետք վարձատրել, գաղտնիության դրդապառճառը ո՞րն է։
Տարօրինակ է, չէ՞։ Ինչու՞ պետք է լեգիտիմ, ժողովրդի անվերապահ վստահությունը վայելող կառավարությունը, որը նույն ժողովրդից, եթե հիշում եք, որեւէ բան գաղտնի չի անում, որեւէ թաքցնելու բան չունի ու ալամ֊աշխարհի ամենաթափանցիկ կառավարությունն է, էդ ինչու՞ է գաղտնի պահում ԱՇԽԱՏԱՎԱՐՁԻ ԲԱՐՁՐԱՑՈՒՄԸ։ Ընդամենը։
Եթե էդ նույն լեգիտիմ ու հսկայական վստահություն վայելող կառավարությունը չի համարձակվում հանրայնացել էս քայլը՝ մտածելով, որ ժողովուրդը կքննադատի, կասի՝ ախր "ՀՀ-ում 200 հազար ընտանիք աղքատ ա, հացին կակայա ասում", դուք ձեր գրպաններն եք լցնում, ուրեմն մի բան "առաջվանը" չէ։
Կարող է՞ էլ չի վստահում ժողովուրդը, որ չի ընդունի էս քայլը։ Որ ասեք՝ կառավարությունը փայլուն է աշխատել (հա, ի դեպ, վարչապետը նման բան ասել է, չէ՞), ու որ ավելի փայլուն աշխատի, դրա համար էլ բարձրացրել ենք, ժողովուրդը կարող է՞ էլ չհավատա, ասի՝ անհիմն է, ներկա պահին բազմաթիվ ոլորտներ ու սոցիալական շերտեր դրա կարիքն ավելի ունեն։ Հիմա կողմնորոշվենք՝ անվերապահ վստահությունը էլի կա՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Եթե այո, բա էլ ո՞րն է գաղտինության դրդապատճառը...
Ախր էդ նախկիններին էդքաաան քարկոծում էիք հենց սենց գործելաոճի համար, հիմա որ բարձր լեգիտիմության քվե եք ստացել, ձեզ կարելի է՞...
Հիմա երևի գրեթե բոլորին ձեւակերպածս ու բազմաթիվ էլի հարցեր հուզում են։ Հաստատ հուզում են։ Իսկ քանի՞ հոգու են բավարարելու վաղը, մյուս օր տարբեր տրամաչափի պաշտոնյաների ու հենց նույն վարչապետի բերած ինչ֊որ բացատրությունները։ Իսկ արդյո՞ք դա այլեւս էական է լինելու...
Կարճ ասած՝ փոխվում են ժամանակները, փոխվում ենք անձինք, եւ... եւ ոնց որ թե, մեծ հաշվով, էսքանը։
Իսկ նախկինում անընդունելին (իրոք անընդունելին) "Նոր Հայաստանի" կառավարական բարձունքներում շատ հեշտությամբ հանկարծ ընդունելի է դառնում...հենց էնպես, ժողովրդի անվերապահ վստահության ջանը սաղ լինի...»

*Hayk Sahakyan*

----------


## Chuk

@Lion ջան, ման եկա, ենթառեքստերը չգտա։ Կօգնե՞ս գտնել ։ճ

https://www.tert.am/am/news/2019/10/...kanyan/3124979

----------


## Lion

Էս մեկը գնալուց չքֆռտեց՝ ուռա ընկերներ  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (24.10.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մեկը գնալուց չքֆռտեց՝ ուռա ընկերներ


Լավ չես տեսնում ենթատեքստերը ։ճ

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ չես տեսնում ենթատեքստերը ։ճ


Դժվար է գտնել սև կատվին մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ, երբ այն այնտեղ չէ  :Smile:

----------

Lion (25.10.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դժվար է գտնել սև կատվին մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ, երբ այն այնտեղ չէ


Լինում ա, որ մութ սենյակում աչքիդ սև կատուներ կամ սատանաներ են երևում։ Նախորդ անգամ Լիոնին երևացել էին, էս անգամ ինչի՞ չպիտի երևան )))

----------

Varzor (26.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Լինում ա, որ մութ սենյակում աչքիդ սև կատուներ կամ սատանաներ են երևում։ Նախորդ անգամ Լիոնին երևացել էին, էս անգամ ինչի՞ չպիտի երևան )))


Ամեն անգամ գետը գերան չի բերի, պապը փլավ չի ունտի, Հայաստանում հեղափոխություն չի լինի, աչքիդ էլ սև կատուներ չեն երևա  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Ավելի լավ է սև կատուներ, քան սատանաներ  :Scare:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Տեսե՞լ եք Մնացականյանը ոնց ա խզարում «HARDtalk»ում․․․ տարօրինակ ձևի՝ հայերեն խոսելիս շատ ավելի ֆլեգմատիկի տպավորություն ա թողում, ստեղ Սաքըրից մի միլիմետր հետ չընկավ․․․

----------

Varzor (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիր է - Մարտիրոսյան Հայկն էլ հենց նոր գրեց, որ շատ վատ ինտերվյու էր Մնացականյանի համար։ Դե արի, հասկացիր, ով է ճիշտ... եթե անգլերեն լավ չգիտես...

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր է - Մարտիրոսյան Հայկն էլ հենց նոր գրեց, որ շատ վատ ինտերվյու էր Մնացականյանի համար։ Դե արի, հասկացիր, ով է ճիշտ... եթե անգլերեն լավ չգիտես...


Ու ինչ-որ ձևով բացատրե՞ց, թե ինչու էր վատ ինտերվյու։ 
Իմ կարծիքով, շատ գրագետ ու լավ հարցազրույց էր․ հավես է տեսնել, որ հայաստանյան քաղաքական գործիչներն էդպիսի հանգստությամբ ու ինքնավստահությամբ կարող են իրենց տեսակետը դրսևորել միջազգային հարթակներում, էն էլ՝ ոչ մայրենի լեզվով։ Նույնիսկ բացեցի դրանից հետո Մնացականյանի կենսագրությունը կարդացի․ մինչև էդ առանձնապես չէի ճանաչում իրեն։

----------

Quyr Qery (07.11.2019), Ուլուանա (27.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցը ծանր էր նայել: «Ասֆալտ փռեցինք, ծառատունկ արեցինք, փողի ճամպրուկները հետ ուղարկեցինք հարյուրփաստական մակարդակի դատողությունները միախառնվում էին Արցախի ինքնորոշման մասին պնդումից խուսանավելու ու դրա հետևանքով ծուղակներում հայտնվելու խղճուկ տեսարաններով։
Ու ակնհայտ էր, որ նախարարը կաշկանդված է, կաշկանդված է ուրիշի կարծիքով, խոսում է բաներ, որ իրենը չեն ու իր համար էլ են խորթ։ Մի արեք սենց բաներ, տղերք, մի կեղծեք ձեզ, BBC տաղավար մի գնացեք ու ծեծ մի կերեք։ Գրեք դուրս եկեք, նախարար մի եղեք, բայց ձեր, իրականում ձեր միտքը տարածեք։ Այդ դեպքում եթե օգուտ չտաք, վնաս հաստատ չեք տա։

*Երվանդ Վարոսյան*

Եսի՚մ - ուր է, ինձ հասկանալի լեզվով լիներ, դնեին, լսեի...

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքիր է - Մարտիրոսյան Հայկն էլ հենց նոր գրեց, որ շատ վատ ինտերվյու էր Մնացականյանի համար։ Դե արի, հասկացիր, ով է ճիշտ... եթե անգլերեն լավ չգիտես...


ԻՀԿ, տուֆտելա:
Լավ էլ հարցազրույց էր: Բավականին հաջող շրջանցեց նախապես պատրաստված հարցերի կռիսական կողմերը:
Հիրավի մանկապարտեզային հարց էր.
"Որտեղ, ում հետ եք երազում ձեզ տեսնել ապագայում"?
Պարզ չի?` հզոր ու զարգազած Հայաստանում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցը ծանր էր նայել: «Ասֆալտ փռեցինք, ծառատունկ արեցինք, փողի ճամպրուկները հետ ուղարկեցինք հարյուրփաստական մակարդակի դատողությունները միախառնվում էին Արցախի ինքնորոշման մասին պնդումից խուսանավելու ու դրա հետևանքով ծուղակներում հայտնվելու խղճուկ տեսարաններով։
> Ու ակնհայտ էր, որ նախարարը կաշկանդված է, կաշկանդված է ուրիշի կարծիքով, խոսում է բաներ, որ իրենը չեն ու իր համար էլ են խորթ։ Մի արեք սենց բաներ, տղերք, մի կեղծեք ձեզ, BBC տաղավար մի գնացեք ու ծեծ մի կերեք։ Գրեք դուրս եկեք, նախարար մի եղեք, բայց ձեր, իրականում ձեր միտքը տարածեք։ Այդ դեպքում եթե օգուտ չտաք, վնաս հաստատ չեք տա։
> 
> *Երվանդ Վարոսյան*
> 
> Եսի՚մ - ուր է, ինձ հասկանալի լեզվով լիներ, դնեին, լսեի...


Էլի տուֆտելա` բանի տեղ մի դիր

----------


## Lion

Կա՚ հարցազրույցի ռուսերեն կամ հայերեն տարբերակը...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կա՚ հարցազրույցի ռուսերեն կամ հայերեն տարբերակը...


կա, բայց հավես չունեմ ստուգելու թե ինչքանով ա փոխանցում Մնացականյանի պատասխանների շունչն ու սուր հարցերի չյոտկի պատասխաններով ագրեսիայի մակարդակը։

համ էլ լավ կանես անգլերենդ լավացնես․ ոնց որ վոժձն ա ասում՝ նոր հայաստանում մարդ պիտի առնվազն երկու օտար լեզվի տիրապետի՝ հայերենից ու ռուսերենից բացի․․․ ու հին-շումերերենը չի հաշվվում  :Wink: 

Հայկն ու Վարոսյանն էլ իսկապես տուֆտում են․ երեք թեմա է վարողը արծարծում՝ իշխանությունների հավատարմությունը հակակոռուպցիային, Արցախի հարցում լուծումներ գտնելու պատրաստակամությունը ու արտաքին հարաբերություններում կուրսի օրիենտացիան։ Առաջին թեմայով վարողն ինքը տուֆտում էր, ու Զոհրաբը տակտիկորեն փոսը գցեց (Սանասարյանի մոմենտով ուզում էր մթոմ կեղտ բռնած լիներ); երկրորդ հարցով կեղտը բռնվում էր Նիկոլի «Արցախը Հայաստան է ու վերջ»-ի մոմենտով ու հայերին ագրեսոր ներկայացնելու վրա, ու Մնացականյանը երևի կարար մի քիչ ավելի լավ բացատրել Նիկոլի ասածների իմաստը (մեր համար հասկանալի է, բայց օտար ունկնդրի համար՝ կարծում եմ ոչ այնքան), բայց մեկ ա չյոտկի ներկայացրեց, որ կողմերից միայն Հայաստանն ա կառուցողական մոտեցում ցուցաբերում; երրորդ հարցով էլ պզիկին բոլոր ձևերով դրեց, որ ձեր օրիենտացիա-մօրենտացիաներդ կոպիտ ասած, ոռներդ կոխեք՝ մենք գործակցելու ենք բոլորի հետ՝ ելնելով մեր իսկ շահերից, ոչ թե ձեր գծած արևմուտք-արևելեք ճամբարների սահմաններում։

Բայց պատասխանների ճշտությունից զատ, ոճապես ցնցող դրսևորում էր՝ ՄԹ-ի քաղաքական մշակույթին լրիվ սազական (հետո նայեցի, որ ՄԹ-ում մագիստրոսական կրթություն ա ստացել), ու զարմանալի չի, որ ասենք Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանը, լինելով ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքական դաշտին ավելի ծանոթ, միգուցե թերություններ գտներ հարցազրույցի ոճական մասով՝ ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի ընդունված է չափված-ձևված՝ թեկուզ կեղծ, բայց պատրսատված շաբլոններով խոսելը։ Իսկ ստեղ Մնացականյանը սուր բանավեճ ա տանում՝ տեղերով հարցին հարցով պատասխանելով, տեղերով՝ ռեպլիկով, տեղերով ասածը 3 անգամ կրկնելով․․․ սենց ասեմ․ նույնիսկ ՄԹ-ի մինիստրներից հարցազրույցում սրանից ավելի լավ դրսևորում դժվար ա սպասել։

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), Sagittarius (29.10.2019), Varzor (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ու ինչ-որ ձևով բացատրե՞ց, թե ինչու էր վատ ինտերվյու։ 
> Իմ կարծիքով, շատ գրագետ ու լավ հարցազրույց էր․ հավես է տեսնել, որ հայաստանյան քաղաքական գործիչներն էդպիսի հանգստությամբ ու ինքնավստահությամբ կարող են իրենց տեսակետը դրսևորել միջազգային հարթակներում, էն էլ՝ ոչ մայրենի լեզվով։ Նույնիսկ բացեցի դրանից հետո Մնացականյանի կենսագրությունը կարդացի․ մինչև էդ առանձնապես չէի ճանաչում իրեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցը ծանր էր նայել: «Ասֆալտ փռեցինք, ծառատունկ արեցինք, փողի ճամպրուկները հետ ուղարկեցինք հարյուրփաստական մակարդակի դատողությունները միախառնվում էին Արցախի ինքնորոշման մասին պնդումից խուսանավելու ու դրա հետևանքով ծուղակներում հայտնվելու խղճուկ տեսարաններով։
> Ու ակնհայտ էր, որ նախարարը կաշկանդված է, կաշկանդված է ուրիշի կարծիքով, խոսում է բաներ, որ իրենը չեն ու իր համար էլ են խորթ։ Մի արեք սենց բաներ, տղերք, մի կեղծեք ձեզ, BBC տաղավար մի գնացեք ու ծեծ մի կերեք։ Գրեք դուրս եկեք, նախարար մի եղեք, բայց ձեր, իրականում ձեր միտքը տարածեք։ Այդ դեպքում եթե օգուտ չտաք, վնաս հաստատ չեք տա։
> 
> *Երվանդ Վարոսյան*
> 
> Եսի՚մ - ուր է, ինձ հասկանալի լեզվով լիներ, դնեին, լսեի...


Ապեր, հարցազրույցի մասին Տալեյրան-Շարմազանովի ու Աշոտյանի կարծիքներն էլ դիր, կեղծարար ոչխարի հոտի պակասություն չլինի մեջբերումներիդ մեջ  :Jpit: )

----------

Ծլնգ (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> 


էսի ուղեղի բոլտ-ու-գայկեն վաբշե ա կորցրել  :LOL:

----------

Բարեկամ (29.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

ԲիբիՍիի լրագրողը բայց ինչ զզվանք ա:

----------

Varzor (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ԲիբիՍիի լրագրողը բայց ինչ զզվանք ա:


դե հաղորդման անունը «SOFTtalk» չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԲիբիՍիի լրագրողը բայց ինչ զզվանք ա:


Էս հաղորդման սաղ իմաստը 20 տարի ա հենց էտ ա. պրովոկացիոն հարցեր ու պիտի գրագետ տակից դուրս գաս ու մի բան էլ դու շշես եթե կարաս: Մնացականյանը գերազանգ ա դա անում: 

Ի միջի այլոց, մի տարի առաջ էլ Լավրովը գժական հարցազրույց տվեց HARDtalk-ին:

----------

Բարեկամ (29.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> դե հաղորդման անունը «SOFTtalk» չի





> Էս հաղորդման սաղ իմաստը 20 տարի ա հենց էտ ա. պրովոկացիոն հարցեր ու պիտի գրագետ տակից դուրս գաս ու մի բան էլ դու շշես եթե կարաս: Մնացականյանը գերազանգ ա դա անում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մի տարի առաջ էլ Լավրովը գժական հարցազրույց տվեց HARDtalk-ին:


Հա բայց կարար էլի սուր հարցեր տար, բայց ոչ անկապ տեղը կպներ: Ասում ա՝ ոնց եք կոռուպցիան արմատախիլ արել, երբ Սանասարյանի դեմ գործ ա հարուցվել, բայց եթե գործ ա հարուցվել, չի նշանակո՞ւմ, որ լուրջ պայքար ա տարվում: Ղարաբաղի հարցում դե ԲիԲիՍի պրոգաղութարար մոտեցումը չի զարմացնում: Մյուս կողմից, եթե իրական սուր հարցեր չի գտել ու մատից ծծած մեղադրանքներ ա հղում զրուցակցին, երևի լավ նշան ա, որ երկիրը իրոք ճիշտ ուղու վրա ա, կպնելու տեղ չկա: Բյուրի սիրած համահարթից կարար չնայած հարցներ, իշխանությունում կանանց չներգրավվածությունից: Եսիմ: Ինձ դուր չեկավ: Սուր լրագրությունը չի նշանակում անկապ տեղը հակառակ բաներ ասել, իմ կարծիքով: Ամենաժողովրդավար երկրի դեպքում էլ տեղին քննադատական և իրոք դժվար հարցեր կարելի ա գտնել:

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), Lion (26.10.2019), Ուլուանա (27.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...ստեղ Սաքըրից մի միլիմետր հետ չընկավ․․․


  :Jpit: ) ու ո՞նց սա հասկանանք

----------

Varzor (26.10.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դե լավ հա,իբր նորություն է,որ ազգովի ցռան ենք,դիվանագիտություն ֆիլան ֆստան․․․ստեղ մի հատ դուխով նախարար պետքա լիներ ու էս լրագրողին չորով զաչումառիտ աներ ու որպես տգետ պուբլիկավատ աներ քցեր մի յան։Հետո էլ ասենք Բրիտանացիք,որ էս մոլորակին ու մարդկության երկար ժամանակ բռնաբարել ու դեռ շարունակում են բռնաբարել գոնե մի քիչ ամոթ ունենան հա,Զոռոյի տեղը լինեի կճպցնեի դեմքին նահույ։

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), Lion (26.10.2019), Varzor (26.10.2019), Աթեիստ (27.10.2019), Շինարար (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե լավ հա,իբր նորություն է,որ ազգովի ցռան ենք,դիվանագիտություն ֆիլան ֆստան․․․ստեղ մի հատ դուխով նախարար պետքա լիներ ու էս լրագրողին չորով զաչումառիտ աներ ու որպես տգետ պուբլիկավատ աներ քցեր մի յան։Հետո էլ ասենք Բրիտանացիք,որ էս մոլորակին ու մարդկության երկար ժամանակ բռնաբարել ու դեռ շարունակում են բռնաբարել գոնե մի քիչ ամոթ ունենան հա,Զոռոյի տեղը լինեի կճպցնեի դեմքին նահույ։


Վերջում էլ մի հատ չիշիկ ա անում սեղանին ու ասում ա, դե դավայ եղար ստուց, վաղվանից Պետրոս Ղազարյանն ա էս հաղորդումը վարում:

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), ivy (26.10.2019), Varzor (26.10.2019), Աթեիստ (27.10.2019), Բարեկամ (28.10.2019), Ծլնգ (26.10.2019), Շինարար (26.10.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> դե հաղորդման անունը «SOFTtalk» չի





> Էս հաղորդման սաղ իմաստը 20 տարի ա հենց էտ ա. պրովոկացիոն հարցեր ու պիտի գրագետ տակից դուրս գաս ու մի բան էլ դու շշես եթե կարաս: Մնացականյանը գերազանգ ա դա անում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մի տարի առաջ էլ Լավրովը գժական հարցազրույց տվեց HARDtalk-ին:





> Դե լավ հա,իբր նորություն է,որ ազգովի ցռան ենք,դիվանագիտություն ֆիլան ֆստան․․․ստեղ մի հատ դուխով նախարար պետքա լիներ ու էս լրագրողին չորով զաչումառիտ աներ ու որպես տգետ պուբլիկավատ աներ քցեր մի յան։Հետո էլ ասենք Բրիտանացիք,որ էս մոլորակին ու մարդկության երկար ժամանակ բռնաբարել ու դեռ շարունակում են բռնաբարել գոնե մի քիչ ամոթ ունենան հա,Զոռոյի տեղը լինեի կճպցնեի դեմքին նահույ։


Ինձ թվում ա՝ նորմալ պատասխաններ տվեց, ընդհանապես էդ հակադարձող պատասխանները սովորաբար տալիս են դիկտատորիալ ռեժիմների ղեկավարները, եթե ուշադիր լինես, բա՝ դուք էլ սենց, դուք էլ նենց: Այսինքն, երբ որ մեղադրանքները տեղին են, պատասխանում են, որ նախ աչքիդ գերանը: Էս դեպքում, հարցերում եղած մեղադրանքները անկապ էին, ինձ թվում ա՝ լրիվ ադեկվատ պատասխաններ էր տալիս՝ անադեկվատ հարցերին: Ու իրոք անգլերեն ավելի համարձակ ու համոզիչ ա արտահայտվում Մնացականյանը, քան... այսինքն՝ հայերեն չեմ էլ երբևէ տեսել, որ համեմատեմ, բայց անգլերեն լավ էլ հանգիստ ու համարձակ տպավորություն թողեց  :Jpit:  Եթե միջազգային բանակցություններում էս նույն կերպ ա իրան դրսևորում, շատ լավ ներկայացուցիչ ունենք ուրեմն:

----------

Sagittarius (29.10.2019), Հայկօ (28.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ) ու ո՞նց սա հասկանանք


որպես բախտավորություն, որ Սյաքըր-ի ազգանունը Ֆ-ով չի սկսում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե լավ հա,իբր նորություն է,որ ազգովի ցռան ենք,դիվանագիտություն ֆիլան ֆստան․․․ստեղ մի հատ դուխով նախարար պետքա լիներ ու էս լրագրողին չորով զաչումառիտ աներ ու որպես տգետ պուբլիկավատ աներ քցեր մի յան։Հետո էլ ասենք Բրիտանացիք,որ էս մոլորակին ու մարդկության երկար ժամանակ բռնաբարել ու դեռ շարունակում են բռնաբարել գոնե մի քիչ ամոթ ունենան հա,Զոռոյի տեղը լինեի կճպցնեի դեմքին նահույ։


Խուան եղբայր, in the great theme of things էս հարցազրույցը ոշմի տանձուխնձոր էլ չարժի՝ մենակ շեղված շայբեքովներն են սրա մեջ կատաստրոֆա ու էլ եսիմ ինչ տեսնում, ու մեր միակ բռնելու ձուկը ստեղ արևմտյան քաղ նորություններ սպառողների մոտ Հայաստանի մասին լավ տպավորություն թողնելն ա, ինչը Մնացականյանը արեց վիրտուոզ ձևով՝ բրիտանական քաղմեդիա շուկայում ներկայանալով որպես ադեկվատ երկիր ու կառավարություն ներկայացնող լրիվ «սվոյ» մարդ, ում հետևը կանգնած իշխանությունը ճիշտ ու անզիջում ուղու վրա ա՝ չնայած մեր տարածարջանային «պլախոյ միկրարայոն»-ի։

Իսկ որ երկաթյա ձվերը ստեղ-ընդեղ ճպցնես, ոչ միայն կասեն՝ էս ո՞վ էր վաբշե, այլ մյուս անգամ քո անունը ոչ էլ կհիշեն․․․ ու ցավոք սրտի մենք ինչքան էլ յաչեյկեքով ֆաբերժե ձվեր չունենանք, համենայն դեպքս՝դեռ, իրենք են մեզ պետք, ոչ թե մենք իրանց․․․ սենց մի բան, էլի․․․ բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ուրախանում ենք, որ մեր ներկայացուցիչները ոչ թե ոչխարի նման բառաչում ու կեղծավոր ժպտում են մենակ, այլ նաև սուր հարցերին կարում են ադեկվատ պատասխաններ էլ տան նենց, որ սաղս ազգովի ափերես չանենք։

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), ivy (26.10.2019), Life (26.10.2019), Շինարար (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա բայց կարար էլի սուր հարցեր տար, բայց ոչ անկապ տեղը կպներ: Ասում ա՝ ոնց եք կոռուպցիան արմատախիլ արել, երբ Սանասարյանի դեմ գործ ա հարուցվել, բայց եթե գործ ա հարուցվել, չի նշանակո՞ւմ, որ լուրջ պայքար ա տարվում: Ղարաբաղի հարցում դե ԲիԲիՍի պրոգաղութարար մոտեցումը չի զարմացնում: Մյուս կողմից, եթե իրական սուր հարցեր չի գտել ու մատից ծծած մեղադրանքներ ա հղում զրուցակցին, երևի լավ նշան ա, որ երկիրը իրոք ճիշտ ուղու վրա ա, կպնելու տեղ չկա: Բյուրի սիրած համահարթից կարար չնայած հարցներ, իշխանությունում կանանց չներգրավվածությունից: Եսիմ: Ինձ դուր չեկավ: Սուր լրագրությունը չի նշանակում անկապ տեղը հակառակ բաներ ասել, իմ կարծիքով: Ամենաժողովրդավար երկրի դեպքում էլ տեղին քննադատական և իրոք դժվար հարցեր կարելի ա գտնել:


Շին ջան, լրիվ շոուա, ՄԹ-ում ոնց ա դեռ չես սովորել նրան, որ էս սաղ թատրոն ա՝ ոտից գլուխ․․․ ինչքան սկանդալային, էնքան լավ, հլը լավ ա տրանսգենդեր ու ստամբուլսար մեյդան չհանեց  :LOL:  ի դեպ շատ խորհրդանշական ա, որ վարողը վերջում thumbs-up ա Մնացականյանին տալիս, որ իր շոուի կանոններով լրիվ կզցրեց, ու ապուշ հարցերին լավ  էլ ասում էր «why do they say that?!»՝ խորամանկ ժպտալով․․․ ոբշըմ թող սաղ վարոս-հայկոսները իրենց տեղները վերընգնեն, Մնացականյանը լրիվ մաստերկլաս մատուցեց։  :Jpit:

----------

Life (26.10.2019), Բարեկամ (29.10.2019), Շինարար (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, լրիվ շոուա, ՄԹ-ում ոնց ա դեռ չես սովորել նրան, որ էս սաղ թատրոն ա՝ ոտից գլուխ․․․ ինչքան սկանդալային, էնքան լավ, հլը լավ ա տրանսգենդեր ու ստամբուլսար մեյդան չհանեց  ի դեպ շատ խորհրդանշական ա, որ վարողը վերջում thumbs-up ա Մնացականյանին տալիս, որ իր շոուի կանոններով լրիվ կզցրեց, ու ապուշ հարցերին լավ  էլ ասում էր «why do they say that?!»՝ խորամանկ ժպտալով․․․ ոբշըմ թող սաղ վարոս-հայկոսները իրենց տեղները վերընգնեն, Մնացականյանը լրիվ մաստերկլաս մատուցեց։


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ :Smile:  Ինչքան ուզում ա սովորես դրան, չի դադարեցնում երևույթի տհաճ լինելը: Ինփ ահավոր տհաճ են էդ իբր անկարծիք լրագրողները, որ էնքան ա իբր սուր հարցեր են տալիս: Ինձ համար լրագրողի անաչառությունը պիտի հիմնված լինի նրա արժեքային համակարգի հիման վրա ու սուր հարցերը պիտի սեփական արժեհամակարգից բխեն: Էս դեպքում, եթե զուտ սուր հարցեր էին շոուի համար, տհաճ ա, եթե էդ հարցերը իր արժեհամակարգն են ներկայացնում, էլ ավելի տհաճ ա:

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շին ջան, լրիվ շոուա, ՄԹ-ում ոնց ա դեռ չես սովորել նրան, որ էս սաղ թատրոն ա՝ ոտից գլուխ․․․ ինչքան սկանդալային, էնքան լավ, հլը լավ ա տրանսգենդեր ու ստամբուլսար մեյդան չհանեց  ի դեպ շատ խորհրդանշական ա, որ վարողը վերջում thumbs-up ա Մնացականյանին տալիս, որ իր շոուի կանոններով լրիվ կզցրեց, ու ապուշ հարցերին լավ  էլ ասում էր «why do they say that?!»՝ խորամանկ ժպտալով․․․ ոբշըմ թող սաղ վարոս-հայկոսները իրենց տեղները վերընգնեն, Մնացականյանը լրիվ մաստերկլաս մատուցեց։


Ուրեմն ես՝ մազոխիստս, մի քանի րոպեում անցա Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցի «քննադատությունների» վրայով։ Սենց նայում եմ, դրանցից գոնե մեկը ոչ միայն կես րոպե իմաստալից հարցազրույց չի կարա տա hardtalk-ի ֆորմատով, այլ կյանքում երևի BBC չի էլ նայել, ու խաբար չի վաբշե էտ ինչ կենդանի ա։ Նու ասենք ալիքները փոխելուց կարող ա պատահական կարմիր վառ գույները տեսել ա ու մտքում մտածել ա, արա էլի էս տրանսգենդեռները սկսեցին իրանց ապազգային պրոպագանդան, բայց մեկա Հայկը հաղթելու է Բելին  :LOL: 

Բայց էն Վարոսյանը, վաբշե կով ա․ սենց patronising տոնով, բա տղերք (էս էլ դիմոլաձևի թազա մոդայա, յանի սենց ընկերաքննադատական էլի) ․․ հա բա տղերք, մի արեք սենց բաներ, ասում եմ ձեզ, մի արեք, մի գնացեք BBC, եթե չեք կարանալու տակից դուրս գաք: Դե մարդը դիվանագիտական աշխատանքի ու BBC-ի հետ հարցազրույցների մեծ փորձ ունի, կարա սաղինք խելք ու խրատ սովորեցնի։

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), Life (26.10.2019), Varzor (26.10.2019), Ծլնգ (26.10.2019), Շինարար (26.10.2019), Վիշապ (26.10.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուրեմն ես՝ մազոխիստս, մի քանի րոպեում անցա Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցի «քննադատությունների» վրայով։ Սենց նայում եմ, դրանցից գոնե մեկը ոչ միայն կես րոպե իմաստալից հարցազրույց չի կարա տա hardtalk-ի ֆորմատով, այլ կյանքում երևի BBC չի էլ նայել, ու խաբար չի վաբշե էտ ինչ կենդանի ա։ Նու ասենք ալիքները փոխելուց կարող ա պատահական կարմիր վառ գույները տեսել ա ու մտքում մտածել ա, արա էլի էս տրանսգենդեռները սկսեցին իրանց ապազգային պրոպագանդան, բայց մեկա Հայկը հաղթելու է Բելին 
> 
> Բայց էն Վարոսյանը, վաբշե կով ա․ սենց patronising տոնով, բա տղերք (էս էլ դիմոլաձևի թազա մոդայա, յանի սենց ընկերաքննադատական էլի) ․․ հա բա տղերք, մի արեք սենց բաներ, ասում եմ ձեզ, մի արեք, մի գնացեք BBC, եթե չեք կարանալու տակից դուրս գաք: Դե մարդը դիվանագիտական աշխատանքի ու BBC-ի հետ հարցազրույցների մեծ փորձ ունի, կարա սաղինք խելք ու խրատ սովորեցնի։


դե սրանք էլ մեր ոչխարա-ֆեյսբուքա-մեդիայում են իրենց տնգըլը պարում՝ ինչքան ավելի աֆտարիտետնի տոնով, էնքան ավելի ծանրակշիռ էլի․․․

----------

Life (26.10.2019), Տրիբուն (26.10.2019)

----------


## Life

- Welcome to Hard Talk on BBC with me, Stephen Sakur. Our guest today is Gagik Tsarukyan from Armenia. Welcome to Hard Talk, Mr Tsarukyan. Some people say, nothing has changed in Armenia since you are still an oligarch. What would you say about them?
- Dear girl, whatever Gagik Tsarukyan, as an example, appropriately, does, he does for, as an example, for the Armenian people, and you are, appropriately, a spy, you were, approppriately, trained by somewhere to ask that question, shame on you.

FB/Լուրեր Դժոխքից
Հ.Գ կներեք  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (27.10.2019), Varzor (26.10.2019), Ուլուանա (27.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> 


Հենց իրա իրա բառերը մեջբերեմ` դրանից լավ էս "ելույթը" բնութագրող բան չգտա.

Մեծամիտ և ինքնավստահ, ոչ մի բազային հենք չունեցող վարքագիծ...

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վերջում էլ մի հատ չիշիկ ա անում սեղանին ու ասում ա, դե դավայ եղար ստուց, վաղվանից Պետրոս Ղազարյանն ա էս հաղորդումը վարում:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ  :LOL: 
Ամբողջ հարցը էսա․ Ես նման շոուներին դեմ չեմ,քաղ գործիչներին նեղը քցելու ձևա էլի ու հա կդզի,եթե ասենք մեջը քիչ մը արդարություն լինի։
Զոռոյի մասին շատ լավ կարծիքի էի,բայց իրոք հիասթափեցրեց,իրեն պահեց էն ԳԵՐԱԶԱՆՑԻԿ աշակերտների պես,որ սաղ վախտ զուբռիտի վրա են նստած ու էդ զուբռիտից զատ ոչ մի բան չեն ընկալում,մեր երկիրը որ սենց քաքի մեջ է,այ էդ գերազանցիկները իրենց ահռելի ներդրումը ունեն ու ասենք մեր Զոռոն,մեր արտգործնախարարը,մեր ազգի պարծանքը,մեր օջախի ճրագը գնում է էս ֆոռմատում հարցազրույց տալու ու մեղմ ասած անպատրաստ։Զուտ Զոռոյի մասով․պետք չէր պուբլիկավատ անել լրագրողին,այլ պետք էր կոռեկտ ու հստակ պատասխաններ տալ ու ասենք չեմ կարծում,որ երկրի ամենակարևոր կառույցներից մեկի ղեկավարը էդ հարցերին այ սենց պետք է պատասխաներ,քիչ է մնում հարցերը գրեմ պատասխաններն էլ հետը ուղարկեմ արտգործնախարարություն  :LOL: 
ԲԱՅՑ մեր Զոռոյի տուզիկությունը չի արդարացնում էդ չաթիբեկին,ոնց որ պրոֆեսիոնալ բռնցքամարտիկը(ՄԹ) դրսում մի հատ խելոք տղու(դե չասեմ էլ) դայաղվի ու իրա պանյատներով բազառ տանի հետը։Այ տանձ,ի՞նչ էշություններ ես դուրս տալիս,իբր չգիտես մեր հոռի վիճակը,իբր չգիտի էլի մեր քաղաքաաշխարհագրական դիրքի ու էս 30 տարվա հոռի վիճակի մասին,որ թռելա Զոռոյի դեմքին,ասա այ քաքլան մեռաք սաղ աշխարհին դոմփելով,հիմա էլ հելե վեհ գաղափարներ եք առաջ տանում,բրիտանացիք պետքա սաղ աշխարհի համար պախատ անեն ու սաղին պահեն,եթե իրոք էդքան վեհ գաղափարների տեր մարդիկ են։ Պիդռա էդ լրագրողը ու իրա հարցերն էլ պիդռություն էին,եթե Զոռոյի տեղը լլիներ էնպիսի պետության ներկայացուցիչ,որը իրոք ինչ որ լուրջ աշխարհաքաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ է ու գլոբալ հարցերում լուրջ կշիռ ունի,կամ էնպիսի պետության ներկայացուցիչ որի իշխանությունը գիշեր/ցերեկ ազգին նվսատացնումա,կամ լավ հա,մի պետություն որը մի հատ քաքա կերել,սաղ օքեյ կլիներ,բայց մեր Զոռոյին խի՞  :Angry2: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ չոտկի է սաղ ու էս էլ չոտկի ներկայացնում է,որ եթե հզոր ուժ չունես,այ տենց էն հզորները հա էլ պետքա գան շռեն վրեդ,պռոստը աբիդնին էնա,որ իրանք իրանց սուրբ են ներկայացնում:Ոշմ կամ վիզ ենք դնում մեզնից մի բան ներկայացնում ենք,կամ խեղճ ու կրակ ենք մնում ու չորս կողմից պզզզցնում են վրեքներս

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Խուան եղբայր, in the great theme of things էս հարցազրույցը ոշմի տանձուխնձոր էլ չարժի՝ մենակ շեղված շայբեքովներն են սրա մեջ կատաստրոֆա ու էլ եսիմ ինչ տեսնում, ու մեր միակ բռնելու ձուկը ստեղ արևմտյան քաղ նորություններ սպառողների մոտ Հայաստանի մասին լավ տպավորություն թողնելն ա,* ինչը Մնացականյանը արեց վիրտուոզ ձևով՝ բրիտանական քաղմեդիա շուկայում ներկայանալով որպես ադեկվատ երկիր ու կառավարություն ներկայացնող լրիվ «սվոյ» մարդ, ում հետևը կանգնած իշխանությունը ճիշտ ու անզիջում ուղու վրա ա՝ չնայած մեր տարածարջանային «պլախոյ միկրարայոն»-ի։*
> 
> Իսկ որ երկաթյա ձվերը ստեղ-ընդեղ ճպցնես, ոչ միայն կասեն՝ էս ո՞վ էր վաբշե, այլ մյուս անգամ քո անունը ոչ էլ կհիշեն․․․ ու ցավոք սրտի մենք ինչքան էլ յաչեյկեքով ֆաբերժե ձվեր չունենանք, համենայն դեպքս՝դեռ, իրենք են մեզ պետք, ոչ թե մենք իրանց․․․ սենց մի բան, էլի․․․ բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ուրախանում ենք, որ մեր ներկայացուցիչները ոչ թե ոչխարի նման բառաչում ու կեղծավոր ժպտում են մենակ, այլ նաև սուր հարցերին կարում են ադեկվատ պատասխաններ էլ տան նենց, որ սաղս ազգովի ափերես չանենք։


Լավ էլի,իմ արև էս նայողը կմտածի,որ Հայաստանը հույանբույանա անում աջ ու ձախ,էն խեղճ ադրբեջանցիներից տարածքները իրանովա արել ու էս նոր իրշխանություններն էլ ֆուֆլո են,հա ու Պուտինի փոքր ախպերներն են,իսկ բրիտանացիքի համար էդ էնա,ինչ իմ համար գրեչկան

----------

Varzor (27.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առաջինը Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանի մեկնաբանությունը աչքովս ընկավ, թե բա արտգործնախը էս հարցազրույցից հետո պիտի հրաժարական տա, Ղարաբաղը հայկական չի, բան, ես էլ մտահոգված© ասի ժամանակ գտնեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց ենք հերթական անգամ տանուլ տալիս Արցախը միջազգային ատյաններում։
Մարտիրոսյանը լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն էր մինչև վերջերս ինձ վրա թողնում։ Չեմ հասկանում, էս տղեն որ արտգործնախի տեղը լիներ, ձեռը խփելու էր սեղանին ու պատմական հողերից է՞ր խոսելու, էդ ա՞ իր պատկերացումներով դիվանագիտությունը: Մնացականյանի պատասխանները լրիվ իմ սպասածն էին՝  Ղարաբաղի հարցը ՀՀ-ի համար առաջին հերթին անվտանգության խնդիր ա, ու քանի անվտանգության խնդիր ա, ապա տարածքային, փոխզիջումային, պատկանելիության, պատմական, աշխարհագրական ու էս տիպի մնացած բոլոր բազարները առայժմ, և հնարավոր է՝ երկարատև, մնում են ոչ ակտուալ:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.11.2019), Varzor (27.10.2019), Բարեկամ (29.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (27.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նախկիններից ոմանք խոսում են ՀՀ պետական պարտքի ավելացման մասին՝ 600 միլոին դոլարի չափով։ Ինտուիցիաս ասում է, որ մի տեղ խաբում են, բայց տնտեսագիտության ոլորտում գիտելիքներս չի հերիքում հասկանամ՝ որտեղ։

Չէր խանգարի, որ մեր Ակումբի տնտեսագետները մեկնաբանեին այս փաստը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախկիններից ոմանք խոսում են ՀՀ պետական պարտքի ավելացման մասին՝ 600 միլոին դոլարի չափով։ Ինտուիցիաս ասում է, որ մի տեղ խաբում են, բայց տնտեսագիտության ոլորտում գիտելիքներս չի հերիքում հասկանամ՝ որտեղ։
> 
> Չէր խանգարի, որ մեր Ակումբի տնտեսագետները մեկնաբանեին այս փաստը։


Ապեր, տկարամիտ նախկիններին լսելու փոխարեն (որից երևի հաճույք ես ստանում) ավելի լավ չի՞ ՀՀ Ֆինանսնեի Նախարար Ատոմ Ջանջուղանյանին լսես։ Համ քեզ օգուտ, որոշ բաներ ավել լավ կհասանաս, համ էլ մեզ, որ նախկինների ապուշությունների չենք պատասխանի։  :LOL: 

Կա մի փաստաթուղթ, որից կարելի ա պարզել, թե ոնց ա փոփոխվելու ՀՀ պետական պարտքը 2020-ի վերջին 2019-ի վերջի նկատմամբ։ Դա ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի մասին օրենքի նախագիծն ա, որը էս պահին ԱԺ-ում արդեն քննարկվում ա։ Ըստ այդմ, ՀՀ պետական պարտքի մակարդակը 2020-ի վերջին 2019-ի վերջի նկատմամբ ավելանալույա *167 միլիարդ դրամով*, որը դրամ/դոլար հաշվարկային 476 դրամ փոխարժեքի դեպքում կազմում ա *350 միլիոն դոլար։* 

ՀՀ արտաքին պարտքը (որի 90%-ը կառավարության պարտքն ա, մնացածը ԿԲ-ինը, բայց պարզության համար սաղ դիտարկենք իրար հետ) ավելանալույա քանի դեռ պետական բյուջեն դեֆիցիտային ա, իսկ բյուջեն դեֆիցիտային ա լինելու առաջիկա հազար տարում։  :LOL:  Ավելի կարևոր ա, որ պարտքը ՀՆԱ նկատմամբ կառավարելի մակարդակում լինի, իսկ էտ առումով 2020 թվականին բարելավում ա կանխատեսվում․ պետական պարտքը 2019 թվականի ՀՆԱ-ի 53.9%-ից  2020 թվականի վերջին իջնելույա ՀՆԱ-ի 52.2%։ 

Նախկինները տկարամտություններին պետք ա պատասխանել, որ էս կառավարությունը հիմա ճկռում ա, որ իրանց վերցրած անոռուգլուխ պարտքերը մարի, ու դեռ երկար ճկռելու ա։ Էն որ հյուսիս-հարավի համար փեշով պարտք են վերցրել ու 30 կմ անորակ ճանապարհ են սարքել ու մեծ մասը կերել են, մեկը կոնկրետ Սերժիկի ախպեր Լևոնը, որի վրա քրգործ ա հարուցված հյուսիս հարավի գործով ․․․․ այ էտ սաաաղ պարտքերը պիտի ազգովի տարիներով փակենք, որ կապիկ Շարմազանովի Հայկը հաղթի Բելին։

----------

Lion (29.10.2019), Quyr Qery (09.11.2019), Varzor (29.10.2019), Աթեիստ (29.10.2019), Անվերնագիր (29.10.2019), Արշակ (29.10.2019), Հայկօ (29.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախկիններից ոմանք խոսում են ՀՀ պետական պարտքի ավելացման մասին՝ 600 միլոին դոլարի չափով։


Ապեր, հին արիա-հայկական ավանդույթի համաձայն` պարտքից պետք չի վախենալ, մանավանդ պետական պարտքից:
Միշտ էլ հավանականություն կա, որ ում որ պարք էս` նա անժառանգ կհեռանա ասպարեզից:

Հ.Գ.
Չես հիշում, թե Ասորեստանին ինչքան էինք պարտք? Ու ինչ եղավ էդ սաղ պարտքերը` ջրվեց Շամիրամի ջրանցի ջրերով  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, տկարամիտ նախկիններին լսելու փոխարեն (որից երևի հաճույք ես ստանում) ավելի լավ չի՞ ՀՀ Ֆինանսնեի Նախարար Ատոմ Ջանջուղանյանին լսես։ Համ քեզ օգուտ, որոշ բաներ ավել լավ կհասանաս, համ էլ մեզ, որ նախկինների ապուշությունների չենք պատասխանի։ 
> 
> Կա մի փաստաթուղթ, որից կարելի ա պարզել, թե ոնց ա փոփոխվելու ՀՀ պետական պարտքը 2020-ի վերջին 2019-ի վերջի նկատմամբ։ Դա ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի մասին օրենքի նախագիծն ա, որը էս պահին ԱԺ-ում արդեն քննարկվում ա։ Ըստ այդմ, ՀՀ պետական պարտքի մակարդակը 2020-ի վերջին 2019-ի վերջի նկատմամբ ավելանալույա *167 միլիարդ դրամով*, որը դրամ/դոլար հաշվարկային 476 դրամ փոխարժեքի դեպքում կազմում ա *350 միլիոն դոլար։* 
> 
> ՀՀ արտաքին պարտքը (որի 90%-ը կառավարության պարտքն ա, մնացածը ԿԲ-ինը, բայց պարզության համար սաղ դիտարկենք իրար հետ) ավելանալույա քանի դեռ պետական բյուջեն դեֆիցիտային ա, իսկ բյուջեն դեֆիցիտային ա լինելու առաջիկա հազար տարում։  Ավելի կարևոր ա, որ պարտքը ՀՆԱ նկատմամբ կառավարելի մակարդակում լինի, իսկ էտ առումով 2020 թվականին բարելավում ա կանխատեսվում․ պետական պարտքը 2019 թվականի ՀՆԱ-ի 53.9%-ից  2020 թվականի վերջին իջնելույա ՀՆԱ-ի 52.2%։ 
> 
> Նախկինները տկարամտություններին պետք ա պատասխանել, որ էս կառավարությունը հիմա ճկռում ա, որ իրանց վերցրած անոռուգլուխ պարտքերը մարի, ու դեռ երկար ճկռելու ա։ Էն որ հյուսիս-հարավի համար փեշով պարտք են վերցրել ու 30 կմ անորակ ճանապարհ են սարքել ու մեծ մասը կերել են, մեկը կոնկրետ Սերժիկի ախպեր Լևոնը, որի վրա քրգործ ա հարուցված հյուսիս հարավի գործով ․․․․ այ էտ սաաաղ պարտքերը պիտի ազգովի տարիներով փակենք, որ կապիկ Շարմազանովի Հայկը հաղթի Բելին։


Պարզ է, մերսի - այսինքն վսյո ժե ավելանում է, ուղղակի տնտեսության դինամիկայի ֆոնին՝ ընկնում։

Ի դեպ, նախկիններին լսելն ինձ ամենից առաջ զվարճացնում է  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, նախկիններին լսելն ինձ ամենից առաջ զվարճացնում է


Ավելի նախկիններից ՍՄԿԿ պատմություն կարդա` անսպառ "զվարճանքի" աղբյուր է:

----------


## Lion

Չէէ, էն չի - երևի նրանից է, որ խորհրդային տարիներին փոքր եմ եղել։ Սրանք ուրիշ են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարզ է, մերսի - այսինքն վսյո ժե ավելանում է, ուղղակի տնտեսության դինամիկայի ֆոնին՝ ընկնում։


Ապեր, փորձի մարդկանց ասածները մի քիչ խորությամբ ու ընդգրկուն հասկանալ, ոչ թե նախկինների ոճով հանգի անտեղի մակերեսային եզրահանգման «այսինքն վսյո ժե ավելանում է»։ 

Հա, վյսո ժե ավելանում ա ու շարունակելույա ավելանալ, տարիների ընթացքում հասնելու ա 8, 9, 10, 20 միլիարդի։ Շատ մանրամասների մեջ հնարավոր չի խորանալ, բայց էտ ավելացման ընթացքում կարևոր են հետևյալ պահերը․ 
- Պարտքը պետք ա ծախսվի մենակ կապիտալ ծախսերի վրա, քանի որ արքտ վերցնելուց կա նախ և առաջ կա, սենց ասած, միջսերդնային համերաշխության խնդիր։ 
- Պարտքը պիտի առավելագույնս արդյունավետ ծախսվի, ու որևէ տեսակի թալանը բացառվի։ 
- Տնտեսության աճը տեմպը հիմնականում պիտի լինի ավելի ա բարձր, քան պարտքի աճի տեմպն ա, որ պարտքը մնա կառավարելի մակարդակում։
- Պարտքի կառուցվածը պիտի գնալով փոխվի ի օգուտ ներքին պարտքի, այսինքն կառավարությունը պիտի հիմնականում պարքտ լինի դրամով ու պարտք լինի իրա ռեզիդենտներին, այլ ոչ թե դոլարով ու օտարեկրյա ռեզդենտներին։ Կամ արատքն ու ներքին պարտքի միջև պիտի լինի որոշակի կառավարելի ու արդյունավետ հարաբերակցություն, որ պարտքի փոխարժեքային ռիսկերը նվազագույնի հասցվեն։ 

Ու վաբշե, պարտքից վախենալ պետք չի։ Եթե քեզ պարտք են տալիս, էն էլ շուկայական պայմաններով, նշանակում ա քեզ վստահում են։ Բանկում ո՞նց ա, հո ամեն մեկին վարկ չե՞ն տալիս։ Կամ ասենք, մարդ կա տունը գրավ ա դնում, վարկ ա վերցնում ու խմում ա էտ վարկը, մարդ էլ կա վարկ ա արցնում ա տունճտեղ ա դնում, իա ժառանգներին սեփականություն ա թողնում, որի համ էլ ծուկայական գինն ա գնալով աճում, կամ էլ կագին բիզնես ա դնում ու հարստանում ա։ Պրիտոմ ինչքան հարուստ ես, էնքան շատ կարաս վարկ վերցնես։ Նույնն էլ պետությունն ա, ինչքան տնտեսությունը մեծանում ա, էնքան պարքտի չափը մեծանում ա, որ դա նորմալ ա։

----------

Freeman (30.10.2019), Lion (29.10.2019), Հայկօ (29.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Մեկն ու մեկը էս մարդուն չի ուզում հուշի, որ պոպուլիզմի փուչիկը բեզռազմեռ չի՝ մի օր տրաքելույա։



> Սեպտեմբերին հայտարարել էի, որ նախորդ տարվա մայիսի համեմատությամբ Հայաստանում գոյացել է 65 հազար 37 նոր աշխատատեղ: 
> Երեկվա դրությամբ 2018 թվականի մայիսի համեմատությամբ ավել աշխատատեղերի թիվը կազմել է արդեն 74 հազար 969: Սա շատ լավ նորություն է:


աղբյուր
Մեկ ամսում համարյա 9000 աշխատատեղ !!! Էս տեմպերով մի քանի տարի հետո Հնդկաստանի ու Չինաստանի համար լուրջ աշխատանքային շուկա կդառնանք  :LOL: 
Լավ ցուցանիշա բերում, բայց շատ սխալ մեկնաբանությամբ, սխալ ու կեղծ շեշտադրումով։

Չգրանցված աշխատողների ստվերից դուրս գալը դեռ աշխատատեղերի ավելացում չի այլ Թոդորոս  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․
Էս "երկնագույն" մամուլի ձեռից պրծում չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս հաղորդման սաղ իմաստը 20 տարի ա հենց էտ ա. պրովոկացիոն հարցեր ու պիտի գրագետ տակից դուրս գաս ու մի բան էլ դու շշես եթե կարաս: Մնացականյանը գերազանգ ա դա անում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մի տարի առաջ էլ Լավրովը գժական հարցազրույց տվեց HARDtalk-ին:


Լավրովինը շաաատ լավն էր։ Հաճույքի համար կարելի ա երկու֊երեք անգամ նայել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավրովինը շաաատ լավն էր։ Հաճույքի համար կարելի ա երկու֊երեք անգամ նայել։


Լրագրողի հարցերը պակաս հարցակողական են, պակաս մեծամիտ ու վերևից նայելով:

----------

Varzor (29.10.2019), Յոհաննես (29.10.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լրագրողի հարցերը պակաս հարցակողական են, պակաս մեծամիտ ու վերևից նայելով:


Չէի ասի։ Նույնիսկ ավելի խոցող էին, ըստ իս, տեղ-տեղ նսեմացնելու միտումով, էլ չասած՝ անընդհատ վրա տալու մասին։ Բայց դե էդ ամենը կլանչոց էր դիտվում Լավրովի տեղին՝ hard շշպռումների դիմաց։

----------


## Varzor

Մի քիչ առաջ կարդացի խոշոր հարկատուների մասին։
ԻՀԿ, ստվերի կրճատման դինամիկան ակնհայտ է։
Բայց մի բան մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս․

Ավելացել են ծխախոտ արտադրող ընկերությունների կողմից վճարվող հարկերը։
Գրանտ Տոբակույի և Մասիսի Տոբակոյի պարագայում այդ ավելացումը տարբեր բաղկացուցիչ մասեր ունի՝ ստվերի կրճատում, ապրանքի թանկացում, արտահանման ծավալների աճ։
Ֆիլիպ Մորիսի ու ՋիԹիԱյ-ի պարագայում մի "փոքր" այլ է՝ ստվերի կրճատում, ապրանքի թանկացում, *ներմուծման ծավալների աճ*։

Այսինքն ծխախոտի սպառումը ՀՀ-ում աճել է՝ թե ներմուծվող, թե տեղում արտադրվող։
Սկսում ենք ծխելը թողնել  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Շատ լավ հոդված է Մնացականյանի Բի Բի Սի-ն տված հարցազրույցի հատկապես երրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ (արևելի ու արևմուտքի ընտրության բազարը), թե ինչքան ամբարտավան դիրքերից էր հաղորդավարը վրա տալիս՝ Armenia in Crosshairs of Washington’s Tyranny : Լրագրողն իռլանդացի է։

----------

Բարեկամ (31.10.2019), Շինարար (31.10.2019), Տրիբուն (31.10.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շատ լավ հոդված է Մնացականյանի Բի Բի Սի-ն տված հարցազրույցի հատկապես երրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ (արևելի ու արևմուտքի ընտրության բազարը), թե ինչքան ամբարտավան դիրքերից էր հաղորդավարը վրա տալիս՝ Armenia in Crosshairs of Washington’s Tyranny : Լրագրողն իռլանդացի է։


Դե շատ լավ ա, որ BBC-ի դրսևորումը կողքից նայողների համար էլ էր զզվելի։ Անգլիան, որի ձեռքերը դեռ արյունոտ են հայերի ցեղասպանությամբ, մի օր տապալվելու ա իր ամենաթողության ու գոռոզամտության "բարձունքներից"։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շատ լավ հոդված է Մնացականյանի Բի Բի Սի-ն տված հարցազրույցի հատկապես երրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ (արևելի ու արևմուտքի ընտրության բազարը), թե ինչքան ամբարտավան դիրքերից էր հաղորդավարը վրա տալիս՝ Armenia in Crosshairs of Washington’s Tyranny : Լրագրողն իռլանդացի է։


Որ ասում եմ, ասում են՝ հաղորդման բնույթն  ա տենց:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ լավ հոդված է Մնացականյանի Բի Բի Սի-ն տված հարցազրույցի հատկապես երրորդ մասի վերաբերյալ (արևելի ու արևմուտքի ընտրության բազարը), թե ինչքան ամբարտավան դիրքերից էր հաղորդավարը վրա տալիս՝ Armenia in Crosshairs of Washington’s Tyranny : Լրագրողն իռլանդացի է։


Ո՞ւր էր ըտե լավ հոդված  :LOL:  Մնացականյանն ու հայաստանը օգտագործված էր us vs. them տուֆտաբանության համար՝ մի առանձին վերցված հաղորդման ու վարողի հարցերը էստրապոլացնելով տերությունների դիրքորոշումների վրա։ Հեղինակի մասով մի երկու բան նայեցի. Ռուսաստանի ու Պարսկաստանի ապոլոգետ դավադրությունների տեսություններ բրթող ա, եթե ոչ վճարված մանեթնոց պրոպագանդիստ։ Ու սա էլ ևս մի դավադրության տեսություն էր, որ վարողը եսիմ ինչ «սև ու սպիտակ» դիրքերից էր վրա տալիս։ Իռլանդացի լինելն էլ տուտ նի պրիչյոմ, եթե սուտիներներդ ռուսն ու պարսիկն են։  :Wink: 

Բլին, արագի մեջ քաղաքական հարցազրույց-բանավեճ շոուա, որի դիտորդները մեծ մասը Հայաստանի մասին ոչ էլ լսել ա երևի, ու բնական ա որ շոշափված հարցերն էլ պիտի լինեն պարզունակ. արևմտամետ ես, թե՞ արևելամետ; ստատուս քվո ես ուզում, թե՞ ունես կամք՝ ստեղծարար լուծումներ գտնելու; արժեքների հեղափոխություն էր նաև՝ կոռուպցիայի հանդեպ հետևողական անհանդուրժողականությամբ, թե՞ իշխանափոխություն միայն՝ նույն փլավի մատուցմամբ։ 20 րոպեյվա մեջ ու հաղորդման ֆորմատով ձև չկա երկար բարակ խորանալու, թե արտաքին հարցերում կոմպլիմենտարիզմը ու պանհայկական քաղաքականություն հետապնդող առանձին վերցված փոքր երկրի դիրքորոշման մանրուքները որոնք են, դրա համար էլ ճակատին շշում ա՝ դու Ռուսաստանի ընկերն ես, բա եվրոինտեգրումը ո՞նց ա լինելու, դու Իրանի ընկերն ես, բա ԱՄՆ-ի հետ հարաբերություններդ ո՞նց են կառուցվելու... ըստ իս, անիրազեկ լսարանին հետաքրքրացնող լրիվ բնական հարցեր, թեև միգուցե քիչ մը շշպռող, որոնց Մնացականյանը փայլուն արձագանքեց, որ մեր անվտանգության շահերից ելնելով (կարծում եմ հարցը ոչ միայն ռազմական անվտանգության մասին է, այլ նաև էներգետիկ, պարենային, տո նույնիսկ՝ ներքին՝ թե Հայաստան-Արցախում, թե Ռուսաստանի ու Իրանի մեր սփյուռքի համար) մենք միաբևեռ արտաքին դիրքորոշում որդեգրելու շռայլություն չունենք, ինչ էլ որ բևեռները չլինեն։

Հա, քանի ստեղ եմ նաև ասեմ, որ Լավրովի հարցազրույցի առաջին կեսն էլ նայեցի (ավել չհասցրեցի, ու վայթե անցած տարի էլ էի մենակ առաջի կեսը նայել՝ անջատելով). տեղերով դիտորդին բավարարող վարողին ճպցնում ա, բայց մեծամասամբ անկապ դեմագոգիա ու whataboutism էր, ընդհանուր թողնված տպավորությունն էլ՝ Ռուստատնը նույն աբսուրդիզմով տառապող մնացած բոլորի մեջ իմպերիալիզմ տեսնող իմպերիալիստն ա, ով իր կեստոննանոց արջի ծռաթաթությամբ քյանդրբազությունները անմեղ դեմքով խաղաղության աղավնու ճախրել ա որպես ներկայացնում։

----------

Վիշապ (31.10.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... ու վարողի հարցերը էստրապոլացնելով տերությունների դիրքորոշումների վրա։ ...


Դու էլ ես ճիշտ ասում ։Ճ
Ուղղակի կոմպլիմենտներ կային արգործնախի հասցեին, հայուգենս լավ զգաց  :Jpit:

----------

Բարեկամ (01.11.2019), Ծլնգ (01.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մնացականյանին շատ եմ հավանում ու ուշադիր հետևում եմ հենց իր նշանակման ժամանակվանից:

Էս կարճ միջոցում ինքը հսկայական ծավալների աշխատանք ա կատարել ու, ճիշտն ասած, մոտս տպավորություն ա, թե ինքը շատ քիչ ա լինում Հայաստանում, որտև միշտ ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ բանակցություններ վարելով ու փաստաթղթեր ստորագրելով ա զբաղված:

Hard-Talk-ի իր հարցազրույցը գնահատում եմ բավարար, ոչ թե լավ կամ գերազանց:
Հա, ընդհանուր առմամբ, մի տիեզերական նշանակության հարց չէր լուծելու էդ հարցազրույցը, բայց ամեն դեպքում..

Ճիշտ ա՝ որոշ բացթողումներ հենց իր մեղքը չեն:
Օրինակ՝ հայտնի «Արցախը Հայաստան է և վերջ»-ը, որն առայժմ օդում կախված է մնացել որպես կենաց՝ բանակցություններում կամ գոնե երկր(ներ)ի ներսում քաղաքական կուրս փոխելու փոխարեն:
Իսկ ընդհանուր արտաքին քաղաքական վեկտորում էլ Հայաստանն առայժմ բավարարվում է թուրքիային կծոցիներով, ինչն էլի նորմալ ա (առաջ էդ էլ չկար), քանի որ էս պահին թափը չի հերիքի ավել ինչ-որ բանի:

Այնուամենայնիվ՝ գեոպոլիտիկան քննարկելիս կարելի էր շատ դիպուկ մի քանի ռեպլիկ թողնել ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ թուրքիայի վարած վայրենի ու, սենց ասենք, ոչ բարիդրացիական քաղաքականության՝ անխտիր բոլոր հարևանների ու + ԵՄ-ի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու ՌԴ-ի նկատմամբ:
ՈՒ էս լույսի ներքո՝ ինչպե՞ս պիտի իրեն պահի Հայաստանը, եթե ունի սենց անկանխատեսելի հարևան, որտեղ Հայոց մշակութային եղեռնը շարունակվում է ցայսօր ու որը բացեիբաց զինում ու թրեյնինգ է անում իրենից ոչ պակաս արյունարբու ու ոչ-նատոական ազերփայչանին:

Դե մեկ էլ պետք չէր կմկմալ ու խոսքը կտուրը գցել, երբ հաղորդավարը մի քանի անգամ պահանջում էր ընդունել հայկական բանակի կատարած վայրագությունները:
Էդ ե՞րբ ա հայ զինվորը վայրագություն կատարել:
Ի՞նչ փաստեր կան, ի՞նչ ստոր մեղադրանք ա:
ՈՒ էս թեմայով էլ հիշատակել Բաքուն, Սումգայիթն ու Մարաղան, 2016-ն՝ իր Թալիշի ծերունիների բզկտած ու անականջ մարմիններով, Քյարամ Սլոյանի կտրված գլխով և այլն և այլն:

Կրկնվեմ՝ հարցազրույցը գնահատում եմ բավարար ու գուցե և հանպատրաստից:

Բայց սրանից Մնացականյանի կատարած աշխատանքի հանդեպ ակնածանքս չի տուժում:

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Աթեիստ (02.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ԱԳՆ փոխնախարար Շավարշ Քոչարյանին եմ շատ հավանում:
Էս մարդը դաժը Նալբանդյանի օրոք էր գործ անում..

Նալբանդյանը..
տենց մի բերանը վեչնի ջուր առած կենդանի կար է..
էն որ գնացել էր Շվեյցարիա՝ հայ-թուրքական համաձայնագիր ստորագրելու ու խեղճ եվրոպացիք մի քանի ժամ խնդրում էին մեքենայից իջնի՝ չէր իջնում...

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ՈՒ էս լույսի ներքո՝ ինչպե՞ս պիտի իրեն պահի Հայաստանը, եթե ունի սենց անկանխատեսելի հարևան, որտեղ Հայոց մշակութային եղեռնը շարունակվում է ցայսօր ...


Էս հղումը մոռացել էի տեղադրել..

----------


## Lion

Լսեք, Արմենը խելացի, ոլորտից տեղյակ տղա է, ըստ իս հիմնավոր է քննադատում Մնացականյանի հայտնի հարցազրույցը։

----------


## Lion

Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Նիկոլի վերջին լայվը համոզիչ էր  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

*ԻՆՉ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՍԵՐ ԶՈՀՐԱԲ ՄՆԱՑԱԿԱՆՅԱՆԸ,
ՈՐ ՉԱՍԱՑ BBC-ԻՆ ՏՎԱԾ ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑՈՒՄ*
Քիչ առաջ լսեցի BBC-ի հանրահայտ «HARDtalk» («Դժվար խոսակցություն») ծրագրով ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցը։ Հաղորդումը *ծանր տպավորություն թողեց*. նախարարը *պատրաստ չէր* այսպիսի թեժ զրույցին և ձախողեց իրեն ընձեռված հրաշալի հնարավորությունը՝ _աշխարհի առջև ներկայացնելու Արցախի հիմնահարցը և ըստ արժանվույն պաշտպանելու Հայաստանի շահերը։_ Բայց զարմանալի բան չկա։ Այս հարցազրույցը վերջին տասնամյակներում Հայաստանի բարձրագույն քաղաքական ղեկավարության վարած կրավորական, խեղճուկրակ արտաքին քաղաքականության արդյունքն է։

Մանրամասն քննադատական վերլուծության կարիք չկա։ Նշեմ միայն, թե նախարարն *ինչ էր պարտավոր ասել, բայց չասեց*։

*Նախ*, Մնացականյանը չնկարագրեց Հայաստանի ծայրաստիճան ծանր աշխարհառազմավարական դրությունը, որն առաջացել է Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետևողական հակահայկական ու ցեղասպանական քաղաքականության պատճառով։

ՀՀ արտգործնախարարը ոչ մի խոսք չասեց հակամարտության *բուն պատճառների մասին* և թե ով Է այն սկսել։

Նա ոչ մի խոսք չասեց *ադրբեջանական շրջափակման և ագրեսիայի մասին և չդատապարտեց դրանք*։

Նա շրջանցեց և այդպես էլ չհամարձակվեց պարզ ու վճռականորեն հերքել հաղորդավարի երիցս կրկնած այն խայտառակ սուտը, թե _«վերջին 20 և ավել տարիների ընթացքում» հայկական զորքերն իբր ինչ-որ «շատ լուրջ խախտումներ» (very serious abuses) են գործել (իսկ այդ տերմինի տակ սովորաբար հասկացվում են վայրագությունները), ավելին՝ թե իբր հայկական ուժերն են պատասխանատու եղել այդ խախտումների (իմա՝ վայրագությունների) մեծամասնության համար։_ Նախարարը չասեց, որ իրականությունը *ճիշտ հակառակն է*. հայկական զինուժը կանխել է Արցախի հայության դեմ ցեղասպանության փորձն այն ժամանակ, երբ այսպես կոչված միջազգային հանրությունը լուռ դիտում էր Ստեփանակերտի ռմբակոծումները և մատը մատին չէր խփում (ինչպես այժմ հյուսիսային Սիրիայում)։ Այս կոնկրետ հարցի «քննարկման» ավարտական փուլում Մնացականյանը նույնիսկ համաձայնվեց հաղորդավարի հետ, ասելով, թե _«դա է հենց առաջ շարժվելու ճանապարհը, դա ճիշտ է» («That is part of moving forward, that is true»)։ Խայտառակություն։_

_Նա չհիշեցրեց Ադրբեջանի վայրագությունները հայ խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ Սումգայիթում, Բաքվում, Մարաղայում և այլուր։_

Նա չհիշատակեց Ադրբեջանի իրականացրած *մշակութային ցեղասպանությունը*, մասնավորապես՝ Նախիջևանում 1990-ական—2000-ական թվականներին հազարավոր խաչքարերի ոչնչացումը։

Նա մեկ բառով անգամ չդատապարտեց Ադրբեջանին՝ իր վարած *ռասիստական, հայատյաց ու ցեղասպանական քաղաքականության համար։*

Նա չխոսեց ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ Թուրքիայի կողմից իրականացվող Հայաստանի *26-ամյա շրջափակման ու թշնամական այլ գործողությունների մասին։*

Նա չխոսեց Թուրքիայի կողմից *Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման, նույնն է թե՝ ցեղասպանական քաղաքականության շարունակության մասին։* Չհիշատակեց, որ Էրդողանն անգամ լկտիաբար _արդարացնում է_ ցեղասպանության իրականացումը։

Մնացականյանը չանդրադարձավ ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի միջև 2010 թ. կնքված ռազմական դաշինքին, որն ուղղված է նախևառաջ Հայաստանի դեմ։ Այս կետը կարելի էր ընդլայնված կերպով ներկայացնել։

Այսինքն, ի՞նչ եմ ասում. ամբողջ հարցազրույցի ընթացքում Մնացականյանը չհամարձակվեց անգամ արտաբերել «Թուրքիա» և «Հայոց ցեղասպանություն» բառերը...

Հաղորդավարի անտեղի և կոպիտ կշտամբանքը, թե ՀՀ վարչապետն համարձակվել է ասել «Արցախը (Ղարաբաղը) Հայաստան է», Մնացականյանը ևս շրջանցեց, որ *ամոթալի էր*։ Այնինչ նա պետք է շատ հանգիստ պատասխաներ, որ, այո, *այդպես էլ կա, Արցախն իրոք Հայաստան է, եթե ոչ (առայժմ) քաղաքական, ապա պատմական, լեզվական, ժողովրդագրական, կրոնական, մշակութային առումներով, և որ Արցախը միշտ է հայկական եղել վերջին մի քանի հազարամյակի ընթացքում*։ Կարելի էր նաև հիշեցնել ազգերի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի մասին ու հատկապես այդ իրավունքի հիման վրա Մեծ Բրիտանիային միացած Ֆոլկլենդյան կղզիների մասին։

Բացի այդ, հենց այդտեղ էլ Մնացականյանը պետք է հիշեցներ, որ Ադրբեջանի նախագահը բազմիցս է Երևանը ադրբեջանական քաղաք հայտարարել, իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն էլ «արևմտյան Ադրբեջան»՝ խոստանալով վաղ թե ուշ տիրանալ դրանց։

Մնացականյանը միայն մեկ անգամ, երբ արդեն շատ էր պատին սեղմվել, հպանցիկ նշեց, որ 1990-ական թթ. սկզբին Ղարաբաղի բնակչության 40 տոկոսը «բնաջնջված էր» (սա էլ այդպես չէ), Ղարաբաղի տարածքի 40 տոկոսը գրավված էր, Ադրբեջանն այդ ժամանակ կատարել է «ամենախայտառակ խախտումները», նույնիսկ փառաբանել է հային սպանած մեկին (չասվեց, որ այդ հայը երիտասարդ սպա էր, որը քնած ժամանակ կացնահարվել է ՆԱՏՕ-ի կազմակերպած դասընթացներին Բուդապեշտում իր ադրբեջանցի «գործընկերոջ» կողմից)։ Նույն տեղում էլ Մնացականյանը չորս բառով հիշեց 2016 թ. Ադրբեջանի սանձազերծած ապրիլյան պատերազմը։ Բայց այս մի քանի դիտողությունները *խիստ անբավարար էին ու շատ թռուցիկ* տպավորություն գործելու համար։ Կարևորը, որ Ադրբեջանի և Թուրքիայի հակահայկական քաղաքականությանը չտրվեցին քաղաքական հստակ գնահատականներ։

Կարելի է դեռ շատ շարունակել նախարարի չօգտագործած փաստարկների շարքը, բայց այսքանն էլ բավարար է հասկանալու համար մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության խեղճությունը։

Կարծում եմ, որևէ մեկը չի կասկածում, որ, եթե նման հնարավորություն ունենար Ադրբեջանի արտգործնախարարը, ապա *Հայաստանի գլխին կթափվեր լուտանքի և քննադատության հեղեղ...*

Իսկ Հայաստանում փայլուն ժողովրդավարություն հաստատելու մասին Մնացականյանի ոգևորված գնահատականներին անդրադառնալու ցանկություն այլևս չունեմ և թողնում եմ դրանք առանց մեկնաբանության։

*Արմեն Այվազյան*

----------

Գաղթական (04.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, ոնց որ Շանզարմարովն ու Աշոծյանը հանդես են գալիս Վանո կեղծանունի տակ  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> *ԻՆՉ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՍԵՐ ԶՈՀՐԱԲ ՄՆԱՑԱԿԱՆՅԱՆԸ,
> ՈՐ ՉԱՍԱՑ BBC-ԻՆ ՏՎԱԾ ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑՈՒՄ*


Փաստորեն պիտի 15 րոպեում ասեր այն, ինչի համար մի քանի ժամն էլ բավական չէ  :Think: 
Տեսական, հիմնականում և ոչ օբյեկտիվ, իրականությունից կտրված վերլուծույթուն էր։
Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված որևէ հարց չէր էլ հնչել։ Չնայած, հնարավոր էր հարցերից մեկը շեղել այդ ուղղությամբ։
Ադրբեջանին ուղղակի մեղադրելով ցեղասպանության կամ այլ կատարված ոճրագործությունների մեջ պիտի փորձեր Ադրբեջանի նման ուղղակի ցեխշպրտոցի խաղա՞լ։ Կարծում եմ ընդամենը կարելի էր հակադարձել, որ նույն միջազգային հանրությունը բազմիցս արձանագրել է Ադրբեջանի կողմից ոչ միայն ՀՀ և ԼՂՀ հանդեպ, այլև հենց իր քաղաքացիների հանդեպ անմարդասիրական գործողությունները։

Ու գիտեք, մենամարտից հետո մարտը վերլուծելը միշտ էլ պատիկներ անգամ ավելի հեշտ է, քան մենամարտը վարելը։ Միշտ էլ կողքից դիտողը "ավելի հմուտ կռվող" է իրեն երևակայում։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *ԻՆՉ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՍԵՐ ԶՈՀՐԱԲ ՄՆԱՑԱԿԱՆՅԱՆԸ,
> ՈՐ ՉԱՍԱՑ BBC-ԻՆ ՏՎԱԾ ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑՈՒՄ*
> Քիչ առաջ լսեցի BBC-ի հանրահայտ «HARDtalk» («Դժվար խոսակցություն») ծրագրով ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի հարցազրույցը։ Հաղորդումը *ծանր տպավորություն թողեց*. նախարարը *պատրաստ չէր* այսպիսի թեժ զրույցին և ձախողեց իրեն ընձեռված հրաշալի հնարավորությունը՝ _աշխարհի առջև ներկայացնելու Արցախի հիմնահարցը և ըստ արժանվույն պաշտպանելու Հայաստանի շահերը։_ Բայց զարմանալի բան չկա։ Այս հարցազրույցը վերջին տասնամյակներում Հայաստանի բարձրագույն քաղաքական ղեկավարության վարած կրավորական, խեղճուկրակ արտաքին քաղաքականության արդյունքն է։
> 
> Մանրամասն քննադատական վերլուծության կարիք չկա։ Նշեմ միայն, թե նախարարն *ինչ էր պարտավոր ասել, բայց չասեց*։
> 
> *Նախ*, Մնացականյանը չնկարագրեց Հայաստանի ծայրաստիճան ծանր աշխարհառազմավարական դրությունը, որն առաջացել է Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետևողական հակահայկական ու ցեղասպանական քաղաքականության պատճառով։
> 
> ՀՀ արտգործնախարարը ոչ մի խոսք չասեց հակամարտության *բուն պատճառների մասին* և թե ով Է այն սկսել։
> ...


էս սաղ լավ ա ասում, բայց մի բան վսյո-տակի մոռացել ա ավելացնի Պարոն Այվազյանը... քանի Իրանի թեման բաց էր, պիտի ասեր, որ մենք մինչև հիմա վառված ենք, որ մեր վրա փղեր էին ֆաս տվել, բայց մեկ ա անվտանգությունից ելնելով ներողամիտ ենք վերաբերվում... դե համ էլ էն ռուսների մասով էլ՝ խի՞ ա Պուշկինը մեզ ստրուկների ու երգչոտների հետ մի շարքում դրել... օֆ-օֆ, էս Մնացականյանը էն սփյուռքի հայագետների նման մեզ նոժ-վ-սպինու ա աչքիս ուզեցել անի...

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019), Շինարար (04.11.2019), Տրիբուն (04.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ու գիտեք, մենամարտից հետո մարտը վերլուծելը միշտ էլ պատիկներ անգամ ավելի հեշտ է, քան մենամարտը վարելը։ Միշտ էլ կողքից դիտողը "ավելի հմուտ կռվող" է իրեն երևակայում։


Հա, բայց ապեր, Զոհրաբի մակարդակի դիվանագետը պիտի էդ սաղ ընենց իմանար, ոնց որ իր ձեռքի հինգ մատները, ինքը պետք է այս ամենով ներծծված լիներ, ավտոմատ, թեկուզ սեղմ և կարճ, ասեր  մեր ճիշտը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, բայց ապեր, Զոհրաբի մակարդակի դիվանագետը պիտի էդ սաղ ընենց իմանար, ոնց որ իր ձեռքի հինգ մատները, ինքը պետք է այս ամենով ներծծված լիներ, ավտոմատ, թեկուզ սեղմ և կարճ, ասեր  մեր ճիշտը։


Կամ եթե ժամանակի մեջ չէր տեղավորվում, կարար ասեր, ես ձեր բոլոր հարցերին գրավոր մանրամասն կպատասխանեմ ու դուրս գար: Հետո կտար Արմեն Այվազյանը իրա տեղը սաղ կգրեր .... խելոոոոք ա ....

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019), Ծլնգ (04.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, բայց ապեր, Զոհրաբի մակարդակի դիվանագետը պիտի էդ սաղ ընենց իմանար, ոնց որ իր ձեռքի հինգ մատները, ինքը պետք է այս ամենով ներծծված լիներ, ավտոմատ, թեկուզ սեղմ և կարճ, ասեր  մեր ճիշտը։


Ապեր, պրոֆեսոինալ բռնցքամարտիկը հինգ չէ, տաս մատի պես գիտի իր բոլոր հարվածներն ու կոմբինացիաները: Բայց ռինգում մի տաս ռաուդ պրպտումա, թե դրանք ոնց անց կացնի:
Մնացականյանը ոչ մի սխալ բան չի ասել: Միգուցե ոմանց կարծիքով քիչ է ասել, բայց* սխալ բան չի ասել*:

Ու հիմա չեմ հասկանում, իրան քլնգում են սեղմ ճամկետում քիչ ասելու, թե սխալ բաներ ասելու համար: ԻՀԿ ձախողում պիտի համարվեր, եթե սխալ բաներ ասեր: ԲԱյց եթե չի ասել, էլ ինչ ձախողում?
Հա, "գերազանցիկի" պատասխան չէր, բայց քո քննությունից չի կտրվել?  :Wink:

----------

Արշակ (04.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե կներես, էլի, մի հատ էլ սխալ բաներ ասե՞ր։ Ինքն ուղղակի ստանդառտ կռուտիտի մեջ է եղել, այն դեպքում, երբ պետք էր նախահարձակ ակտիվություն...

----------


## Վիշապ

Էդ հարցազրույցը սարքեցին Հայոց հարցերի վերդիկտ՝ արտգործնախը պիտի սկսեր Աշխարհի արարումից, Նոյյան տապանով, Հայկ նահապետով, Մխիթար Սպարապետով գար հասներ մինչև մեր օրերը՝ խորոված, խաշլամա, պոպոք պնդուկի երկիր Հայաստան։
Ու էս քննադատողներից յուրաքանչյուրը ամբողջ Հայոց Պատմությունը 20 րոպեյում ամբողջովին պարզ ու հասկանալի կմատուցեր սաղ աշխարհին այնպես, որ ոչ մեկի մոտ հարցեր չէին մնա։

----------

boooooooom (05.11.2019), Freeman (06.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Բարեկամ (05.11.2019), Ծլնգ (05.11.2019), Շինարար (05.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (05.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ հարցազրույցը սարքեցին Հայոց հարցերի վերդիկտ՝ արտգործնախը պիտի սկսեր Աշխարհի արարումից, Նոյյան տապանով, Հայկ նահապետով, Մխիթար Սպարապետով գար հասներ մինչև մեր օրերը՝ խորոված, խաշլամա, պոպոք պնդուկի երկիր Հայաստան։
> Ու էս քննադատողներից յուրաքանչյուրը ամբողջ Հայոց Պատմությունը 20 րոպեյում ամբողջովին պարզ ու հասկանալի կմատուցեր սաղ աշխարհին այնպես, որ ոչ մեկի մոտ հարցեր չէին մնա։


Ինձ թվում ա ինչքան քիչ հեռուստադիտողին անհայտ փաստեր նշեր էնքան ճիշտ: Անգլիացիքի վեջն ա թե չէ երկու հազար տարի առաջ որտեղ են հայերը ապրել: Դեռ մի հիսուն վաթսուն տարի առաջ աֆրիկյան երկրներում անկախության շարժումների ղեկավարներին եվրոպական մամուլը մարդակերներ էր ներկայացնում: Էսօր էլ շատ մտավորական մարդիկ վստահորեն պնդում են թե Կատալոնիայի անկախականները ֆաշիստներ են: Մեր տղեն գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում որ շատ լավ էլ ինտերվյու ա տվել:

----------

Varzor (06.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվում ա ինչքան քիչ հեռուստադիտողին անհայտ փաստեր նշեր էնքան ճիշտ: Անգլիացիքի վեջն ա թե չէ երկու հազար տարի առաջ որտեղ են հայերը ապրել: Դեռ մի հիսուն վաթսուն տարի առաջ աֆրիկյան երկրներում անկախության շարժումների ղեկավարներին եվրոպական մամուլը մարդակերներ էր ներկայացնում: Էսօր էլ շատ մտավորական մարդիկ վստահորեն պնդում են թե Կատալոնիայի անկախականները ֆաշիստներ են: Մեր տղեն գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում որ շատ լավ էլ ինտերվյու ա տվել:


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ աշխարհում առանձնապես ոչ մեկի տանձին չի արտգործնախի տված ինտերվյուն, բացի էն հայերից, որոնց թվում ա, թե Հայոց պետականությունը կախված է հարցազրույցներից։

----------

boooooooom (05.11.2019), Chilly (06.11.2019), Freeman (06.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Աթեիստ (06.11.2019), Բարեկամ (05.11.2019), Ծլնգ (05.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019), Շինարար (05.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (05.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ աշխարհում առանձնապես ոչ մեկի տանձին չի արտգործնախի տված ինտերվյուն, բացի էն հայերից, որոնց թվում ա, թե Հայոց պետականությունը կախված է հարցազրույցներից։


Քեզ հետ ավելի եմ համաձայն քան ինձ հետ

----------

Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Գաղթական (05.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (05.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս Հայոց Լեզու, Հայ Գրականություն ու Հայոց Պատմություն առարկաները դասացուցակից հանելու ախմախ որոշման հետ կապված մի դեպք հիշեցի.

ՈՒրեմն զաչոտների քննական շրջան ա:
Մենք 4-րդ կուրսեցի ենք՝ միջանցքում մի տեղ լռվցրած:
Մեզ ա մոտենում այլայլված ու քթի տակ քֆրտող մի 3-րդ կուրսեցի՝ սիգարետ կրակելու:
- Ի՞նչ կա Խչո, էս խի՞ ես կատաղել:
- Տո էդ տուուո՜ւուու-ի մոտից եմ գալիս: Փողը նախօրոք տված էր, պիտի պռոստը մտնեի, պատմությանս զաչոտը դներ, դուրս գայի: Էն էլ՝ էդ մոմենտին էլի դասախոսներ մտան ամբիոն, սկսեց հարցեր տալ, չպատասխանեցի, կտրեց...
- Ի՞նչ էր հարցնում խի..
- Ասում ա՝ կարաս ասես Տիգրան Մեծի շոֆեռի անունը.. *թ ըլնեմ արա, թագավոր մարդ ա եղել, կարող ա 100 հատ շոֆեռ ունեցած ըլնի, ես ուրդո՞ւց շոֆեռի անուն իմանամ...

Հ.Գ. Պատմությունը ներկայացված է առանց չափազանցությունների...

----------

Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Varzor (06.11.2019), Ծլնգ (06.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (06.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Շվեդիայի Միջազգային Հարաբերությունների Ինստիտուտում Զոհրաբ Մնացականյանի էսօրվա դասախոսությունից.

Հ.Գ. Դեռ ամբողջությամբ չեմ դիտել, բայց շատ ուժեղ ա խոսում:

----------

Varzor (06.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> *ԻՆՉ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՍԵՐ ԶՈՀՐԱԲ ՄՆԱՑԱԿԱՆՅԱՆԸ,
> ՈՐ ՉԱՍԱՑ BBC-ԻՆ ՏՎԱԾ ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑՈՒՄ[/SIZE]*


Միջազգային հարթակներում պորտատեղադրումները բարեհաջող շարունակվում են..

Էս անգամ՝ ազերփայչանի միլլի մեջլիսից մի դուրսպրծուկ ա ոտի տակ ընկել.

https://www.facebook.com/MFA.Armenia...6?vh=e&sfns=mo

----------

Varzor (07.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս Հայոց Լեզու, Հայ Գրականություն ու Հայոց Պատմություն առարկաները դասացուցակից հանելու ախմախ որոշման հետ կապված մի դեպք հիշեցի.
> 
> ՈՒրեմն զաչոտների քննական շրջան ա:
> Մենք 4-րդ կուրսեցի ենք՝ միջանցքում մի տեղ լռվցրած:
> Մեզ ա մոտենում այլայլված ու քթի տակ քֆրտող մի 3-րդ կուրսեցի՝ սիգարետ կրակելու:
> - Ի՞նչ կա Խչո, էս խի՞ ես կատաղել:
> - Տո էդ տուուո՜ւուու-ի մոտից եմ գալիս: Փողը նախօրոք տված էր, պիտի պռոստը մտնեի, պատմությանս զաչոտը դներ, դուրս գայի: Էն էլ՝ էդ մոմենտին էլի դասախոսներ մտան ամբիոն, սկսեց հարցեր տալ, չպատասխանեցի, կտրեց...
> - Ի՞նչ էր հարցնում խի..
> - Ասում ա՝ կարաս ասես Տիգրան Մեծի շոֆեռի անունը.. *թ ըլնեմ արա, թագավոր մարդ ա եղել, կարող ա 100 հատ շոֆեռ ունեցած ըլնի, ես ուրդո՞ւց շոֆեռի անուն իմանամ...
> ...


Ես դեռ ավելի հակված եմ հավանելու էդ որոշումը։
Շատ մասնագիտությունների դեպքում ԲՈւՀ-ում երկրորդ անգամ դրանք անցնելը ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ ա։ Դա արդեն հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություն չի։ Բազային գիտելիքները կամ պտի դպրոցից ստացած գա, կամ էլ եթե ընտեղ չի ստացել, հերն էլ անիծած։

----------

Freeman (08.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես դեռ ավելի հակված եմ հավանելու էդ որոշումը։
> Շատ մասնագիտությունների դեպքում ԲՈւՀ-ում երկրորդ անգամ դրանք անցնելը ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ ա։ Դա արդեն հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություն չի։ Բազային գիտելիքները կամ պտի դպրոցից ստացած գա, կամ էլ եթե ընտեղ չի ստացել, հերն էլ անիծած։


Աթեիստ ջան, ես իմ օրինակով ասեմ:
Մենք ԲՈՒՀ-ում օրական 7-8 ժամ ունեինք:
Էդ քեզ անում ա՝ շաբաթական 40 դասաժամ:
Էդ 40-ից ընդամենը մեկը Հայոց լեզու էր (գրականություն չկար) ու մեկը պատմություն:
Էդ փաստորեն ծանրաբեռնում ա հա՞ ուսանողին:

Ընդ որում՝ պատմությունը նենց բան ա, որ ինչքան խորանաս, էլի խորանալու տեղ կա:
Լիքը ոչ միանշանակ ընկալվող թեմաներ կարելի ա քննարկման առարկա դարձնել՝ արդեն չափահաս ուղեղով՝ ի հակառակ դպրոցի անգիրի:

----------

Lion (07.11.2019), Varzor (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա լեզվին՝ ըստ իս ամենաճիշտը ԲՈՒՀ-ում Արևմտահայերենն ուսումնասիրելն ա:
Աշխարհի 12մլն հայից (7-8մլն մահմեդական հայերին չհաշված) ընդամենը 3.5մլն ա հայաստանցի:
Չէր խանգարի մնացածին ավելի հեշտ հասկանալ սովորել:
Առավել ևս՝ եթե տենց լուրջ ներգաղթի ծրագրեր ունեն (50թվին 5մլն քաղաքացի):

+ մեկ էլ տեսար էդ դասաժամը շարքային հայաստանցուն ավելի տոլերանտ դարձնի «ախպար»-ների հանդեպ, որ չասեն սիրիահայն եկել ա մեր հացն ուտի )))

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա լեզվին՝ ըստ իս ամենաճիշտը ԲՈՒՀ-ում Արևմտահայերենն ուսումնասիրելն ա:
> Աշխարհի 12մլն հայից (7-8մլն մահմեդական հայերին չհաշված) ընդամենը 3.5մլն ա հայաստանցի:
> Չէր խանգարի մնացածին ավելի հեշտ հասկանալ սովորել:
> Առավել ևս՝ եթե տենց լուրջ ներգաղթի ծրագրեր ունեն (50թվին 5մլն քաղաքացի):
> 
> + մեկ էլ տեսար էդ դասաժամը շարքային հայաստանցուն ավելի տոլերանտ դարձնի «ախպար»-ների հանդեպ, որ չասեն սիրիահայն եկել ա մեր հացն ուտի )))


Բայց նախ պարզել է պետք, թե էդ 12 մինուս 3,5 մլն հայերից քանիսն են, որ խոսում են արևմտահայերեն կամ առհասարակ՝ հայերեն։ Ընդ որում, արտերկրում հայերեն իմացողների թիվը յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ սերնդի հետ է՛լ ավելի է պակասում։ 
Մինչդեռ, Հայաստանը (բարեբախտաբար) դեռևս մնում է աշխարհի բոլոր հայերի հանգուցատեղին, ու ես կարծում եմ (ամենայն հարգանքով ու համակրանքով արևմտահայերենի հանդեպ) այդ արտերկրի հայությանն է, որ պիտի դարձնել գրագետ էն լեզվից, որով խոսում են հայրենիքում, դրանով նաև կվերանան տարանջատումները։
Իսկ արևմտահայերենը ԲՈՒՀ-երում, ըստ իս, պիտի ուսումնասիրեն բանասեները, լեզվաբաններն ու հարակից մասնագետները, մինչդեռ մնացած մասնագետներին երբեք չի խանգարի բարձր մակարդակով տիրապետել կիրառական մայրենիին։

----------

Freeman (08.11.2019), Lion (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց նախ պարզել է պետք, թե էդ 12 մինուս 3,5 մլն հայերից քանիսն են, որ խոսում են արևմտահայերեն կամ առհասարակ՝ հայերեն։ Ընդ որում, արտերկրում հայերեն իմացողների թիվը յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ սերնդի հետ է՛լ ավելի է պակասում։ 
> Մինչդեռ, Հայաստանը (բարեբախտաբար) դեռևս մնում է աշխարհի բոլոր հայերի հանգուցատեղին, ու ես կարծում եմ (ամենայն հարգանքով ու համակրանքով արևմտահայերենի հանդեպ) այդ արտերկրի հայությանն է, որ պիտի դարձնել գրագետ էն լեզվից, որով խոսում են հայրենիքում, դրանով նաև կվերանան տարանջատումները։
> Իսկ արևմտահայերենը ԲՈՒՀ-երում, ըստ իս, պիտի ուսումնասիրեն բանասեները, լեզվաբաններն ու հարակից մասնագետները, մինչդեռ մնացած մասնագետներին երբեք չի խանգարի բարձր մակարդակով տիրապետել կիրառական մայրենիին։


Հայաստանը «դեռևս» չէ, Հայաստանը միշտ է լինելու բոլոր հայերի հանգուցատեղին, Բարեկամ ջան:
ՈՒ Հայաստանը հավասարապես բոլոր նրանց Հայրենիքն է, ով ինքն է էդպես զգում ու համարում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղ է նա ծնվել ու որքանով է տիրապետում կամ ընդհանրապես չի տիրապետում հայերենին:
Մեր ազգի պարագայում դա էդպես է՝ ըստ իս:

Ինչ վերաբերում է սփյուռքահայությանը հայրենիքի խոսակցական լեզվից «գրագետ դարձնելուն», կարծում եմ սա էն թեման չի, որ ամեն մեկը փորձի վերմակն իր կողմը քաշել:

Ինքդ էլ շատ լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան դժվար է Սփյուռքում պահել հայերենը նույնիսկ հայաստանցի լեզվակրի համար, երբ, եթե անգամ տանդ լեզուն հայերենը պահես, առօրյա գործածական բառակազմդ չի գերազանցի մի 500-600 բառը:
Ինչքա՞ն դժվար է, էս պարագայում, հայաստանցու երեխայի մոտ հայերենը պահել:
Բա այլ երկրում արդեն մի քանի սերունդ ծնվող արևմտահայի երեխայի մոտ հայերենի վիճա՞կը ոնց է:
ՈՒ ինչքանո՞վ է խելքին մոտ, որ էդ երեխեն տնից ու կիրակնօրյա դպրոցից վերցրած արևմտահայերենի կողքից մի հատ էլ արևելահայերեն սովորի:

Բայց մենք ուզում ենք չէ՞, որ էդ երեխեն վաղը մեծանա, գա Հայաստան, իր իմացած հայերենով փորձի մարդկանց հետ կոնտակտի մեջ մտնել ու իրեն հասկացված զգա ու տանը, ոչ թե նույն փոքր ազգի երկու մեծ հատվածներն իրարից 100 տարի բաժանող մշակութային անդունդից ևս մի շառաչուն ապտակ ստանա:

ՈՒ, երբ ասեցի, թե Հայաստանցիների բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած հատվածը շաբաթական գոնե մեկ ժամ, դրա խաթր, Արևմտահայերեն բարբառ կարող է ուսումնասիրել, երևի դա էդքան էլ ահավոր մեծ գին չի՝ մեզ բոլորիս իրար մի քիչ ավելի մերձեցնելու ճանապարհին:

Մյուս կողմից՝ արևմտահայերեն բարբառով մենք հսկայական մշակութային ժառանգություն ունենք, որը Հայաստանում ուսումնասիրվում է շատ սահմանափակ թվով բանասերների կողմից:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հայաստանը «դեռևս» չէ, Հայաստանը միշտ է լինելու բոլոր հայերի հանգուցատեղին, Բարեկամ ջան:
> ՈՒ Հայաստանը հավասարապես բոլոր նրանց Հայրենիքն է, ով ինքն է էդպես զգում ու համարում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղ է նա ծնվել ու որքանով է տիրապետում կամ ընդհանրապես չի տիրապետում հայերենին:
> Մեր ազգի պարագայում դա էդպես է՝ ըստ իս:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սփյուռքահայությանը *հայրենիքի խոսակցական լեզվից «գրագետ դարձնելուն»*, կարծում եմ սա էն թեման չի, որ ամեն մեկը փորձի վերմակն իր կողմը քաշել:
> 
> Ինքդ էլ շատ լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան դժվար է Սփյուռքում պահել հայերենը նույնիսկ հայաստանցի լեզվակրի համար, երբ, եթե անգամ տանդ լեզուն հայերենը պահես, առօրյա գործածական բառակազմդ չի գերազանցի մի 500-600 բառը:
> Ինչքա՞ն դժվար է, էս պարագայում, հայաստանցու երեխայի մոտ հայերենը պահել:
> Բա այլ երկրում արդեն մի քանի սերունդ ծնվող արևմտահայի երեխայի մոտ հայերենի վիճա՞կը ոնց է:
> ...


Ոչ թե հայրենիքի խոսակցական, այլ հայրենիքի *կիրառական* հայերենից գրագետ դարձնելուն, որով ոչ թե փողոցային բարբառը նկատի ունեի, այլ նորմալ գրավոր ու բանավոր խոսքը։

Ինչ վերաբերում է "շառաչուն ապտակին", չգիտեմ դու ինչ չափով ես շփվել կամ շփվում սփյուռքի արևմտահայերի հետ ու արդյոք նկատած կլինես մի այսպիսի հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն․ արևմտահայերը, որքան էլ որ լավ են տիրապետում հայոց լեզվին, արևելահայերեն խոսքը (լինի հայաստանյան, թե պարսկահայ դիալեկտ) զարմանալիորեն չեն հասկանում, այսպես շվարած ու անհաղորդ կնայեն դեմքիդ (հետո կպարզես, որ ուղղակի գաղափար չունեին ինչից էիր խոսում), մինչդեռ հակառակը ճիշտ հակառակն է՝ արևելահայերը (լինի հայաստանցի, թե պարսկահայ), ինչքան էլ սահմանափակ իմանան լեզուն, երբեք խնդիր չունեն հասկանալու արևմտահայերենը։ Ես բավական մտածել եմ այս մասին (ու դեռ մտածում եմ)․ ինչի՞ց է, որ արևմտահայը խնդիր ունի "ֆայմելու" իրեն անծանոթ կամ փոքր-ինչ տարբեր/ձևափոխված հայերեն բառերն ու միտքը, իսկ արևելահայը, չտիրապետելով արևմտահայերենին, չի զգում որևե դժվարություն հասկանալու, թե ինչից է խոսում արևմտահայը։ Ու նմանապես Հայաստանում արևմտահայերին հասկանալու խնդիր հաստատ ոչ ոք չունի՝ սկսած ԲՈՒՀ չավարտած տաքսիստից, վերջացրած հինգ ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած տաքսիստով   :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, ես կամավոր դասավանդում եմ մեր քաղաքի շաաբթօրյա արևելահայերեն հայկական դպրոցում, և քիչ չեն արևմտահայերը, որ իրենց երեխաներին բերում հենց այդ դպրոցը (արևմտահայերեն հայկական դպրոցի փոխարեն), որ երեխաները տիրապետեն այն լեզվին, որը կիրառական է հայրենիքում։

----------

John (08.11.2019), Lion (07.11.2019), Ուլուանա (07.11.2019), Տրիբուն (07.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոչ թե հայրենիքի խոսակցական, այլ հայրենիքի *կիրառական* հայերենից գրագետ դարձնելուն, որով ոչ թե փողոցային բարբառը նկատի ունեի, այլ նորմալ գրավոր ու բանավոր խոսքը։


Էս կոնտեքստում լավ չեմ ըմբռնում իհարկե «կիրառական հայերեն» ու «խոսակցական հայերեն» տարբերությունը, բայց բնական ա, որ դպրոցում կամ պարապացնողի մոտ սովորող մարդը գրական լեզուն ա սովորում, ոչ թե փողոցային ժարգոն:

Այնուամենայնիվ, եթե «կիրառական»-ն ու «խոսակցական»-ը բառախաղ էր, ապա դու գրել էիր բառացի հետևյալը.




> այդ արտերկրի հայությանն է, որ պիտի դարձնել գրագետ էն լեզվից, որով խոսում են հայրենիքում


Բայց դե էդ էական չի..




> Ինչ վերաբերում է "շառաչուն ապտակին", չգիտեմ դու ինչ չափով ես շփվել կամ շփվում սփյուռքի արևմտահայերի հետ ու արդյոք նկատած կլինես մի այսպիսի հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն․ արևմտահայերը, որքան էլ որ լավ են տիրապետում հայոց լեզվին, արևելահայերեն խոսքը (լինի հայաստանյան, թե պարսկահայ դիալեկտ) զարմանալիորեն չեն հասկանում, այսպես շվարած ու անհաղորդ կնայեն դեմքիդ (հետո կպարզես, որ ուղղակի գաղափար չունեին ինչից էիր խոսում), մինչդեռ հակառակը ճիշտ հակառակն է՝ արևելահայերը (լինի հայաստանցի, թե պարսկահայ), ինչքան էլ սահմանափակ իմանան լեզուն, երբեք խնդիր չունեն հասկանալու արևմտահայերենը։ Ես բավական մտածել եմ այս մասին (ու դեռ մտածում եմ)․ ինչի՞ց է, որ արևմտահայը խնդիր ունի "ֆայմելու" իրեն անծանոթ կամ փոքր-ինչ տարբեր/ձևափոխված հայերեն բառերն ու միտքը, իսկ արևելահայը, չտիրապետելով արևմտահայերենին, չի զգում որևե դժվարություն հասկանալու, թե ինչից է խոսում արևմտահայը։ Ու նմանապես Հայաստանում արևմտահայերին հասկանալու խնդիր հաստատ ոչ ոք չունի՝ սկսած ԲՈՒՀ չավարտած տաքսիստից, վերջացրած հինգ ԲՈՒՀ ավարտած տաքսիստով


Չեմ համաձայնի, թե արևելահայը տենց հստակ միանգամից հասկանում ա արևմտահայերեն բարբառը, եթե նախնական փորձ չունի էդ բարբառի հետ շփվելու:
Հա, ընդհանուր միտքը կարող ա բռնցնես՝ կոնտեքստից կախված, բայց կարող ա և ինչ-որ կարևոր բան բաց թողես:

ՈՒ նույնը ճիշտ ա նաև արևելահայերենի այլ բարբառների վերաբերյալ:
Ասենք օրինակ Արցախի կամ Շամշադինի բարբառը:
Եթե նախապես երբևէ չես շփվել էդ բարբառի հետ կամ շփվել ես քիչ՝ 2 բարբառակիր իրար մեջ կխոսան, կողից լսողը բան չի ջոգի:

Ինչ խոսք, եթե քեզ դա միանգամից է հաջողվել՝ ուրեմն հատուկ տաղանդ ունես:
Բայց սեփական փորձիցս ասեմ, որ ինքս էլ, քո խոսքերով ասած, խնդիր ունեմ «ֆայմելու» ինձ անծանոթ կամ տարբեր/ձևափոխված հնչող բառերը՝ ֆլամանական լիքը բարբառներում, թեև հոլանդերենը ամենօրյա խոսակցական լեզուներիցս է:
Թեև, չեմ վիճում, մայրենի լեզվի դեպքում երևի մի քիչ ուրիշ է, երբ փոքրուց էդ միջավայրում ես մեծացել ու նույն բառի հազար տեսակ արտասանություն լսել (հայաստանցիների պարագան):





> Ի դեպ, ես կամավոր դասավանդում եմ մեր քաղաքի շաաբթօրյա արևելահայերեն հայկական դպրոցում, և քիչ չեն արևմտահայերը, որ իրենց երեխաներին բերում հենց այդ դպրոցը (արևմտահայերեն հայկական դպրոցի փոխարեն), որ երեխաները տիրապետեն այն լեզվին, որը կիրառական է հայրենիքում։


Հարգանքներս՝ համ իրենց, համ քեզ, որ էդ կարևոր գործն անում ես կամավոր:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես դեռ ավելի հակված եմ հավանելու էդ որոշումը։
> Շատ մասնագիտությունների դեպքում ԲՈւՀ-ում երկրորդ անգամ դրանք անցնելը ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ ա։ Դա արդեն հանրակրթական ուսումնական հաստատություն չի։ Բազային գիտելիքները կամ պտի դպրոցից ստացած գա, կամ էլ եթե ընտեղ չի ստացել, հերն էլ անիծած։


Դե ոնց որ ասում են․ կրկնությունը՝ գիտության մայրն է, բթության հայրն է  :Smile: 
ԻՀԿ, քանի դեռ այսպես ասած անցումային փուլում ենք, պետք է գոնե ԲՈՒՀ-ում փորձեն մի փոքր լրացնել այն բացը, որն առաջացել է հանրակրթական համակարգի թերացումով։
Իսկ նորմալ կրթական համակարգի պայմաններում, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ՝ անիմաստ է կրկնել այն, ինչը պիտի արդեն սովորած և քննված լինի դպրոցում։
Սակայն, ԲՈՒՀ-ում կարելի նոր բան սովորել, մասնավորապես ընտրված մասնագիտության հետ առնչվող հայերենը, պատմության քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական դրվագները։ Չենք մոռանում, չէ՞, որ ԲՈՒՀ-ը ոչ միայն մասնագիտական կրթություն է ապահովում, այլև մասնակցում է ապագա ՀՀ քաղաքացու կերտման պրոցեսին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ոնց որ ասում են․ կրկնությունը՝ գիտության մայրն է, բթության հայրն է 
> ԻՀԿ, քանի դեռ այսպես ասած անցումային փուլում ենք, պետք է գոնե ԲՈՒՀ-ում փորձեն մի փոքր լրացնել այն բացը, որն առաջացել է հանրակրթական համակարգի թերացումով։
> Իսկ նորմալ կրթական համակարգի պայմաններում, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ՝ անիմաստ է կրկնել այն, ինչը պիտի արդեն սովորած և քննված լինի դպրոցում։
> Սակայն, ԲՈՒՀ-ում կարելի նոր բան սովորել, մասնավորապես ընտրված մասնագիտության հետ առնչվող հայերենը, պատմության քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական դրվագները։ Չենք մոռանում, չէ՞, որ ԲՈՒՀ-ը *ոչ միայն մասնագիտական կրթություն է ապահովում, այլև մասնակցում է ապագա ՀՀ քաղաքացու կերտման պրոցեսին*։



Այ էս նշածս մասի հետ կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ։
Դա հենց դպրոցի ֆունկցիան ա։ Բուհի ՄԻԱԿ խնդիրը, քաղաքացուն մասնագետ սարքելն ա։ Ու եթե դպրոցը իրա գործում թերանում ա, չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա ԲՈւՀ-ի վրա գցել նրա գործը։
Ոնց որ ասես, էսօր առողջապահության նախարարությունը լավ ա աշխատում, իսկ ասենք տրանսպորտինը վատ, եկեք տրանսպորտի խնդիրներն էլ առողջապահության վրա գցենք։ Սա ի սկզբանե սխալ մոտեցում ա։
Եթե կա ինչ որ նոր բան էդ առարկաներում, որը մարդուն մասնագիտականում պետք ա գալու, իհարկե դա պետք ա դասավանդվի, ու իհարկե դա կլինի պարտադիր։ Էսօր էլ լիքը մասնագիտություններ կան, որոնց դեպքում տենց էլ լինելու ա։
Բայց լիքն են նաև մասնագիտությունները, որոնց դեպքում սկի դպրոցական ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ կուրսը պետք չի գալիս։ Ու էդ մարդուն մի հատ էլ ԲՈւՀ-ում ՆՈւՅՆ ԲԱՆը տալը պարզապես հիմարություն ա։

Էնօր լավ խոսք ասին. ԲՈւՀ-ում մասնագիտականից բացի ինչ ասես տալիս ես, դրա համար վերջում ունենք քաղաքացիներ, որոնք ամեն ինչից հասկանում են, բայց նորմալ մասնագետ չունենք։

----------

Freeman (08.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Sagittarius (07.11.2019), Շինարար (07.11.2019), Վիշապ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (07.11.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էն ջահելներին ասեք, որ Հայոց Լեզու, Գրականություն ու Պատմություն մինչև բուհ ընդունվելը պետք է սովորած լինեին: 

wtf., ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվող չափահաս մարդկանց մասին ենք խոսում: Մեծամասնությունը գափար չունի, թե ինքը ինչի համար ա բուհ գնում ու ուսման վարձ վճարում: Պատրաստ ա իրա գրպանից փող վճարել Բարձրագույն Մասնագիտական Կրթական Հաստատությունում ոչ մասնագիտական գիտելիք ստանալու համար: Դրա համար էլ ավարտածների մեծամասնությունը Հայաստանից դուրս տաղտակ են իրանց մասնագիտությունում, sorry

----------

Freeman (08.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Աթեիստ (07.11.2019), Վիշապ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (07.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկականից էլի, 10-ամյա դպրոցական կրթությունը սարքեցինք 12-ամյա ու պարզվում ա դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո երեխեքը դեռ հայերեն սովորելու կարիք ունեն։ Ու ըստ որոշ դաշնակների, եթե պոլտիխնիկում հայերեն չսովորեն սապռամատն ու մաթ-մոդելավորումը հայեցի չեն լինի։ Բըլին, մարդու հավատն էլ չի գալիս, որ էս քննարկման առարկայա։ 

Կարելի ա հասկանալ եթե հումանիտար ու հասարակական մասնագիտությունների առաջին կուսրի առաջին սեմեստրի առաջին ամսվա ընթացքում, համալսարանը ինքը որոշի ու առավռլագույնը մի 5-10 ժամ հատկացվի ասենք «հայերենով ակադեմիական տեքստեր գրելուն», բայց նույնիսկ սա կարելի ա անել դպրոցի 12-րդ դասարանում: Գիտեմ, որ անգլիական համալսարաններում կա տենց առարկա ամենասկզբից, մի քանի ժամով - Academic English Skills: Բայց դա էլ անում են հիմնականում էն պատճառով, որ անգլիական համալսարաններ լիքը արտասահմանցի երեխեք են ընդունվում, որոնք անգլերեն լավ գիտեն, բայց որոշ ուղղորդման կարիք ունեն, որ կարողնան էսսեյներ ու թեզիսներ գրել, ու սենց բաներ… Բայց համալսարանում երեխեքին շաղկապ, բայ ու դերբայ անելը, մեկ էլ ասելը, որ եթե դպրոցում Շիրվանզադե չես կարդացել, հիմա կարդա, դե կներեք էլի, հանուն ինչի՞։      

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հայոց պատմությանը, էլի, 12 տարին լրիվ հերիք ա։ Ու դժբախտություն ա, եթե մեր երեխքը էտքան ժամանակում չեն կարում իրանց ժողովրդի պատմությունը սովորեն։ Քի՞չ ա ժամերը, թող դպրոցում ավելացնեն։ Սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ վերջին եկու տարին հիմա դպրոցներում վակխանալիա վճակ ա։ Եթե դպրոցը իրանց մեջ չի կարացել էտ հետաքրքրությունն առաջացնի, պետք ա լուրջ մտածել դպրոցական ծրագրերի զարգացման մասին։ Կարող ա առաձին եկեղեցու պատմություն դասավանդելը ու աղոթք ասելը խանգարում ա, որ երեխեքը կարողանան նորմալ հայոց պատմություն սովորեն  :LOL:  Հազար ու մի միջոց կա, թող դասավանդումը ավելի ինտերակտվ սարքեն, թող գրքերը փոխեն, նկարազարդեն, ավելի գրավիչ սարքեն, թող պատմության առանցքային դեպքերի մասին անիմացիաներ ու կարճամետրաժ վավերագրականններ նկարեն երեխեքի համար, թող տանեն Կարմիր Բլուրն ու Էրեբունին մաքրեն, գնան ամիսը մեկ պատմության թանգարան որևէ թեմատիկ շրջայցի։ Կարճ ասած, մի հազար բան կարելի ա մտածել, որ մեր երեխեքը հայ ժողովրդի պատմություն նորմալ սովորեն դպրոցում, բացի էն տխմարությունից, որ դպրոցում չեն հասցրել, բերեք մի հատ էլ համալսարանում նույն բանը կրկնենք, մեկ էլ տեսար անհույս դեբիլները լուսավորվեցին ու ավելի հայեցի գիտնականներ դարձան, ասելե թե՝ դաշնակ։

----------

Quyr Qery (11.11.2019), Վիշապ (08.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս անիմաստ շուխուռի մեջ, մի հատ պահ կա, որի մասին չենք քննարկել․ էտ Մելի մասին կինոյի նկարահանումն ա։ 

Էլի կարծիքս ասեմ, որ բոլոր հրապարակային դեմ արտահայտվողները, բացի աննպատակ աղմուկից, ուրիշ ոչ մի կապակցված միքտ չեն արտահայտել, թե ինչի պիտի ֆիլմը չֆինանսավորվի։ Հիմնավորումներն էլ որ բերում են, յանի էտ փողով ազգային ազատագրական մի բան նկարեինք, յանի մշակույթը բացի ֆիդայիների մասին ֆիլմերից ուրիշ բանի մասին չի կարա լինի։ Ու նույն դաշնակաը սկսում ա շտանգի չեմպիոնին համեմատել Ձորի Միրոյի հետ, դե բա մեր սուրբ գործը կանանց յաթաղանից փրկելն ա, ոչ թե գենդեռը ․․․  :LOL:  

Ամենատխուրն էն ա, որ էսօր էտ թեմայով ինչ-որ բաներ ասեցին նաև բանասիրականի դասադուլ անող ուսանողներից մի երկու հոգի, ասել է թե, էլ ինչ զարմանաս, որ հայոց լեզվի պարտադիր դասվանդման համար դասադուլ են անում բանասերները  :LOL:  Ու ստեղ ասում ես, վայթե փակեն էտ ֆակուլտետը, պրծնենք, մեկ ա նենց մասնագետներ են սարքում, որոնք հետո ոչ մեկին չեն կարում հայոց լեզու սովորացնեն 12 տարվա ընթացքում։ Մարդիկ էտ ընթացքում չինարեն ու վիետնամերեն կարային լրացուցիչ սովորեն։ 

Ձեռի հետ էլ հիշեցնեմ, որ երբ իմացանք, որ Ամստերդամում կողոպտիչներին վնասազերծելիս դանակահարվել է հայ ծանրամարտիկ Մել Դալուզյանը, մեկը չասեց, բա ախպեր, Մելի մասին նորությունները մի գրեք, ռեսուրս եք ծախսում  :LOL:  Սուս ո փուս սաղ վիժեցին իրանց գենդեռային ցավերը։ 

Կարճ ասած, ԿԳՍՄ-ն սաղ ճիշտ ա անում, մեր կրթությանն ու մշակույթին լուրջ փոփոխություններ ու զարգացում ա պետք, թե չէ մեկընդմիշտ մնալու ենք կլոուն Շարմազանովների արժեքային համակարգի տակ, որտեղ լեզուն, եկեղեցին ու աստվածը բերաններին սրիկաներն են իշխելու։

----------

Freeman (08.11.2019), Quyr Qery (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի դեպ՝ էն արգումենտը, թե իբր հայերեն մասնագիտական գրականությունը քիչ ա, ու դրա համար էդ հայերենի դասաժամերը պետք ա օտար լեզվին հատկացվեն (եթե չեմ սխալվում, Նիկոլն էր էս փայլատակման հեղինակը), մեղմ ասած՝ տխմարություն ա:

Ախպեր, թող օտար լեզուներ էլ սովորեն (յանի անգլերեն էլի), ո՞վ ա ասում չէ:
Օրինակ մեզ ԲՈՒՀ-ում հատկացված թե՛ անգլերենի ու թե՛ ռուսերենի ժամերը հիմնականում հատկացված էին հատուկ էդ լեզուներով մասնագիտական տերմինոլոգիային (յանի էլի, որտև շատերն ըսկի էդքան տարածված ռուսերենով երկու միտք չէին կարա իրար կապել, ուր մնաց թե անգլերենով), բայց, ինժեներ լինելով, միայն ավարտական կուրսերում պատահական իմացանք, որ «պաչեբնիկ»-ին հայերեն առանցքակալ են ասում:
Էն էլ՝ Մեքենամասերի ժամին իմացանք, ոչ հայոց լեզվի:

Հա, ինչ էի ասում..
Ապագա մասնագետին քաջալերելը օտար լեզվով մասնագիտական գրականություն ուսումնասիրել հեչ չի արդարացնում մայրենիով էդ նույն մասնագիտական գրականության խղճուկ վիճակը տենց անհույս թողնելը:
ԲՈՒՀ-ում հայոց լեզվի ժամերն էլ կարելի ա օգտագործել ուսանողական ռեսուրսի միջոցով էդ օտար գրականությունը թարգմանելու համար:
Հա՛մ ձեռի հետ օտար լեզվով իրենց մասնագիտական տերմինալոգիան ավելի լավ կյուրացնեն, համ հայերենով մարդա իրա մասնագիտական գրականությունը կհարստացնեն, համ լավագույնները կտպագրվեն ու ուսանողական տարիներից սկսած ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ կհեղինակեն, համ էլ՝ էդ դասաժամերն ավելի նպատակային կօգտագործվեն:

Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ օրինակ Բելգիական դպրոցներում՝ սկսած 6-րդ դասարանից, աշակերտները պետք ա մի քանի ճյուղից մեկն ընտրեն, որի թեքումով էլ դպրոցում հետագա ուսումը կշարունակեն:
ՈՒ էդ մի քանի ճյուղից մեկը լատիներեն-հունարեն թեքումովն ա:
Էս սենց ուղղակի՝ որպես մտորման առարկա ))

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ի դեպ՝ էն արգումենտը, թե իբր հայերեն մասնագիտական գրականությունը քիչ ա, ու դրա համար էդ հայերենի դասաժամերը պետք ա օտար լեզվին հատկացվեն (եթե չեմ սխալվում, Նիկոլն էր էս փայլատակման հեղինակը), մեղմ ասած՝ տխմարություն ա:


էտ արգումենտ բերողը կա՛մ իդիոտ ա, կա՛մ դու ես սխալ մեկնաբանում: 

Անգելերեն պետք է սովորել, որովհետև շատ մասնագիտական գրականություն կա անգլերենով. առանց հայերենի հետ պատճառահետևանքային կապի մեջ դնելու: 

Հայերենը ԲՈՒՀում must have ա: ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողը պատրտավոր ա հայերեն իմանալ, ընդունելության քննության առարկաններից մեկն ա ffs, իսկ եթե հայերեն չգիտի, թող ԲՈՒՀից սիկտիր լինի, դպրոցը նորից ավարտի: 

Մի հատ էլ տարրական թվաբանություն սովորացնենք ԲՈՒՀում՝ անգելերեն առաջին դասարանի դասագրքերով, որ ձեռի հետ էլ անգլերենով թվերը իմանան:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Վիշապ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (07.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Քեզ հետ ավելի եմ համաձայն քան ինձ հետ






Հիմի էլ էս տղեն, ախպեր, կարողա՞ պայմանավորված եք... Նայել 21։05-ից  :Think:

----------


## Գաղթական

> էտ արգումենտ բերողը կա՛մ իդիոտ ա, կա՛մ դու ես սխալ մեկնաբանում:


Կարա լինի, հիմա բառ առ բառ չեմ հիշվում ասվածը ու, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Նիկոլն էր ասել:
Հետո, որ աչքովս ընկավ, կբերեմ ստեղ:





> Հայերենը ԲՈՒՀում must have ա: ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողը պատրտավոր ա հայերեն իմանալ, ընդունելության քննության առարկաններից մեկն ա ffs, իսկ եթե հայերեն չգիտի, թող ԲՈՒՀից սիկտիր լինի, դպրոցը նորից ավարտի: 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ տարրական թվաբանություն սովորացնենք ԲՈՒՀում՝ անգելերեն առաջին դասարանի դասագրքերով, որ ձեռի հետ էլ անգլերենով թվերը իմանան:


Էս մասն ինձնից մեջբերման հետ ինչ կապ ուներ՝ չհասկացա..

----------


## Lion

Հիմա որ ասեմ, կասեք՝ ասում է։ 

Ախր չի կարելի, հարգելիս, նախարար մարդ ես, տարրական իրավագիտակցություն չունես։ 

Այսօրվա կառավարության նիստից հետո Արայիկ Հարությունյանը մանրամասնեց, թե Կրթության և գիտության երկարամյա նախարար, դաշնակցական Լևոն Մկրտչյանի մասին չէ խոսքը, այլ «նրանց համակարգած համակարգի մասին»՝ հավելելով, որ քրեական գործերով պետք է զբաղվեն համապատասխան մարմինները․ - «_Եթե տեսել եք, մեկուկես տարվա ընթացքում ես ըստ էության անդրադարձ չեմ կատարել իմ նախորդի՝ Լևոն Մկրտչյանի գործունեությանը՝ կարծելով, որ դա որոշ չափով ավելորդ ժամանակ է ինձանից տանելու: Բայց հիմա ձեռնամուխ կլինեմ դրան_»:

Մեկը պատահական ասեր, կասեինք՝ չգիտի, ոչինչ, բայց նախարարի համար սա անթույլատրելի է։ Ունե՞ս տեղեկություններ հանցագործության հատկանիշների մասին՝ ընթացք տուր, չունե՞ս՝ լռիր, թե չէ այսպես ի՞նչ է ստացվում - տեղեկություններ ունի... ալարել է ընթացք տալ, այսինքն՝ պաշտոնական անփութություն է դրսևորել կամ հովանավորչություն է իրականացրել, սակայն հիմա, երբ իրեն սեղմում են, ցանկություն է առաջացել, երևի վրեժխնդրությունից դրդված, էլի, այդ ամենին ընթացք տալ։  

Մտածողության համակարգային թերության խնդիր կա...

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմի էլ էս տղեն, ախպեր, կարողա՞ պայմանավորված եք... Նայել 21։05-ից


Բայց ինքը իմ ասածը հակասող ոչ մի բան չէր ասել, ըստ էության ամբողջացնում էր:

----------

Lion (07.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Իրականում ես մտածում եմ, որ եթե... չէ, ես տենց չեմ մտածում  :LOL:  Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, էլի, նման մարդկանց դիտավորյալ է՞ Նիկոլն ընտրել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի դեպ՝ էն արգումենտը, թե իբր հայերեն մասնագիտական գրականությունը քիչ ա, ու դրա համար էդ հայերենի դասաժամերը պետք ա օտար լեզվին հատկացվեն (եթե չեմ սխալվում, Նիկոլն էր էս փայլատակման հեղինակը), մեղմ ասած՝ տխմարություն ա:
> 
> Ախպեր, թող օտար լեզուներ էլ սովորեն (յանի անգլերեն էլի), ո՞վ ա ասում չէ:
> Օրինակ մեզ ԲՈՒՀ-ում հատկացված թե՛ անգլերենի ու թե՛ ռուսերենի ժամերը հիմնականում հատկացված էին հատուկ էդ լեզուներով մասնագիտական տերմինոլոգիային (յանի էլի, որտև շատերն ըսկի էդքան տարածված ռուսերենով երկու միտք չէին կարա իրար կապել, ուր մնաց թե անգլերենով), բայց, ինժեներ լինելով, միայն ավարտական կուրսերում պատահական իմացանք, որ «պաչեբնիկ»-ին հայերեն առանցքակալ են ասում:
> Էն էլ՝ Մեքենամասերի ժամին իմացանք, ոչ հայոց լեզվի:
> 
> Հա, ինչ էի ասում..
> Ապագա մասնագետին քաջալերելը օտար լեզվով մասնագիտական գրականություն ուսումնասիրել հեչ չի արդարացնում մայրենիով էդ նույն մասնագիտական գրականության խղճուկ վիճակը տենց անհույս թողնելը:
> ԲՈՒՀ-ում հայոց լեզվի ժամերն էլ կարելի ա օգտագործել ուսանողական ռեսուրսի միջոցով էդ օտար գրականությունը թարգմանելու համար:
> ...


Ինձ թվում է, մայրենի լեզուն մարդիկ պիտի մարդավարի սովորեն դպրոցում, ԲՈՒՀ-ում մայրենի լեզու սովորելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, բա 10-12 տարի ի՞նչ են սովորում։  
Ու լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցներում նաև ինֆորմատիվ խոսք կառուցել սովորեցնեին, բանավոր, գրավոր, թե ինչպես նամակով տեղեկատվություն փոխանցել այնպես, որ ստացողի մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան, ինչպես համառոտագրել, ինչպես հրապարակային ելույթ ունենալ։

----------

Արշակ (08.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է, մայրենի լեզուն մարդիկ պիտի մարդավարի սովորեն դպրոցում, ԲՈՒՀ-ում մայրենի լեզու սովորելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, բա 10-12 տարի ի՞նչ են սովորում։  
> Ու լավ կլիներ, որ դպրոցներում նաև ինֆորմատիվ խոսք կառուցել սովորեցնեին, բանավոր, գրավոր, թե ինչպես նամակով տեղեկատվություն փոխանցել այնպես, որ ստացողի մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան, ինչպես համառոտագրել, ինչպես հրապարակային ելույթ ունենալ։


Էս բոլորը լավ ես ասում, բայց դրոպցական տարիքի երեխայի ու ուսանողի ուղեղները նույնը չեն, ինչպես նաև գիտելիքների բազան։ Ըստ իս մարդ պիտի լեզու սովորի ամբողջ կյանքում, բայց ոչ թե շաղկապ-դերբայ մեխանիստական մակարդակի վրա (համաձայն եմ, որ դպրոցական տարիքում անցածը մեծապես բավարար է, որպես համակարգված կուրս), այլ քո  ասած՝ արհեստավարժ կարդալ, գրել, խոսել, կառուցել արգումենտներ, վարել բանավեճեր և այլն։ Ու ԲՈՒՀերը հոյակապ տեղ են այսպիսի բաների շուրջ պրակտիկա ձեռք բերելու, մանավանդ որ այդ կազմակերպությունները ունեն մասնագետներ, ով կարող են վարել այդպիսի պրատիկայով հագեցած դասաժամեր, ինչպես նաև կազմել ու կյանքի կոչել ուսումնական ծրագրեր, որոնք այդ հմտությունների ձեռքբերման արդյունավետ եղանականեր կառաջարկեն։ Այնպես որ կողմ եմ, որ բոլորն էլ լեզվական դասեր ունենան ԲՈՒՀերում...

Բայց կողմ եմ նաև վերջին զարգացումներին, քանի որ պետությունը ի դեմս ԿԳՆախի չպիտի որոշի, թե որ բուհն ինչքան լեզու կամ պատմություն դասավանդի։ Թող ամեն մեկը ինքն իրենով ու իր ռեսուրսներով որոշի, թե ինչքան է պետք, ինչքանն է արդյունավետ, ինչքանն է անվանաս կամ վնասակար և այլն։

Ի դեպ պատմությունն էլ. նենց ոնց որ պատմությունը դասավանդվում է դպրոց-ԲՈՒՀերում հիմա, կարան լրիվ փակեն, դրանից ոչ մեկ չի տուժի, տեղը որ մի հատ 5-էջանոց բրոշյուր թողարկեն, գլխավոր իրադարձություններով, թագավորի անուններով-բան, լրիվ համարժեք կլինի։ Փոխարենը պատմությունը պիտի ուսումնասիրվի քննադատական մտածողության տեսանկյունից (critical thinking). ինչու է սենց եղել և ոչ թե այնպես, ալտերնատիվ իրադարձությունները ինչպիսին կարող էին լինել, ինչպես են իրարամերժ աղբյուրները պատմության մեջ միատեղվում, պատմագրի շեշտադրությունները, ժողովրդական vs. էլիտայի պատմագրություն ու տենց։ Ու սա էլ պետք է ուսումնասիրել ու վերադառնալ սրան տաբեր տարիքներում։ Այնպես որ համաձայն եմ նրա հետ, որ բոլորը պիտի որևէ պատմական առարկա անցնեն (լինի հայ ժող, թե դիվանագիտության կամ թեկուզ բիզնեսի ու գիտության), որովհետև տարբեր գիտական բնագավառների մտածողություններին ծանոթ լինելը մարդուն էլ ավելի լայնախոհ է դարձնում, ինչպես նաև տեղեկատվական գրագիտության բարձրացմանն է նպաստում։

Իսկ դպրոցական տարիքի մակարդակի շփվող-մտածող մասնագետներ, ումից մենակ իրենց նեղ գործը լավ անել է սպասվում, թող պրոֆ-տեխ ուսումնարաններում կրթեն։

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Բարեկամ (08.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս բոլորը լավ ես ասում, բայց դրոպցական տարիքի երեխայի ու ուսանողի ուղեղները նույնը չեն, ինչպես նաև գիտելիքների բազան։ Ըստ իս մարդ պիտի լեզու սովորի ամբողջ կյանքում, բայց ոչ թե շաղկապ-դերբայ մեխանիստական մակարդակի վրա (համաձայն եմ, որ դպրոցական տարիքում անցածը մեծապես բավարար է, որպես համակարգված կուրս), այլ քո  ասած՝ արհեստավարժ կարդալ, գրել, խոսել, կառուցել արգումենտներ, վարել բանավեճեր և այլն։ Ու ԲՈՒՀերը հոյակապ տեղ են այսպիսի բաների շուրջ պրակտիկա ձեռք բերելու, մանավանդ որ այդ կազմակերպությունները ունեն մասնագետներ, ով կարող են վարել այդպիսի պրատիկայով հագեցած դասաժամեր, ինչպես նաև կազմել ու կյանքի կոչել ուսումնական ծրագրեր, որոնք այդ հմտությունների ձեռքբերման արդյունավետ եղանականեր կառաջարկեն։ Այնպես որ կողմ եմ, որ բոլորն էլ լեզվական դասեր ունենան ԲՈՒՀերում...
> 
> Բայց կողմ եմ նաև վերջին զարգացումներին, քանի որ պետությունը ի դեմս ԿԳՆախի չպիտի որոշի, թե որ բուհն ինչքան լեզու կամ պատմություն դասավանդի։ Թող ամեն մեկը ինքն իրենով ու իր ռեսուրսներով որոշի, թե ինչքան է պետք, ինչքանն է արդյունավետ, ինչքանն է անվանաս կամ վնասակար և այլն։
> 
> Ի դեպ պատմությունն էլ. նենց ոնց որ պատմությունը դասավանդվում է դպրոց-ԲՈՒՀերում հիմա, կարան լրիվ փակեն, դրանից ոչ մեկ չի տուժի, տեղը որ մի հատ 5-էջանոց բրոշյուր թողարկեն, գլխավոր իրադարձություններով, թագավորի անուններով-բան, լրիվ համարժեք կլինի։ Փոխարենը պատմությունը պիտի ուսումնասիրվի քննադատական մտածողության տեսանկյունից (critical thinking). ինչու է սենց եղել և ոչ թե այնպես, ալտերնատիվ իրադարձությունները ինչպիսին կարող էին լինել, ինչպես են իրարամերժ աղբյուրները պատմության մեջ միատեղվում, պատմագրի շեշտադրությունները, ժողովրդական vs. էլիտայի պատմագրություն ու տենց։ Ու սա էլ պետք է ուսումնասիրել ու վերադառնալ սրան տաբեր տարիքներում։ Այնպես որ համաձայն եմ նրա հետ, որ բոլորը պիտի որևէ պատմական առարկա անցնեն (լինի հայ ժող, թե դիվանագիտության կամ թեկուզ բիզնեսի ու գիտության), որովհետև տարբեր գիտական բնագավառների մտածողություններին ծանոթ լինելը մարդուն էլ ավելի լայնախոհ է դարձնում, ինչպես նաև տեղեկատվական գրագիտության բարձրացմանն է նպաստում։
> 
> Իսկ դպրոցական տարիքի մակարդակի շփվող-մտածող մասնագետներ, ումից մենակ իրենց նեղ գործը լավ անել է սպասվում, թող պրոֆ-տեխ ուսումնարաններում կրթեն։


Իմ կարծիքով լեզվի հետ խաղեր տալը․․․ էհ, թուհ, ինչ եմ ասում, լեզվական և/կամ հաղորդակցական ունակություններ ձեռք բերելը ամենալավը ստացվում է դպրոցական տարիքում, նույնիսկ ավելի վաղ։ 
Ու դպրոցական տարիքից սկսած արդեն գրագետ հաղորդակցվելու հմտությունները անհրաժեշտություն են, մանավանդ մեր դարում։ ԲՈՒՀ-ում նստել ու լեզու/հաղորդակցվել սովորելը Sagittarius-ի ասած մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե հաշվել սովորես։
Կարճ ասած՝ մարդը գրագետ հաղորդակցվելու համար պիտի ԲՈՒՀ ավարտելու կարիք չունենա։ Իսկ եթե մեկը դպրոցն ավարտել է, ու դեռ լեզվից կաղում է, ապա ինձ թվում է՝ ԲՈՒՀ-ը չի օգնելու։ 
Իսկ ասենք, եթե անհատը ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքների պատճառով բաց է թողել մայրենի լեզուն մարդավարի սերտելու հնարավորությունը, ապա դրա համար մեծահասակների դպրոց հասկացությունը կա։ 
Նահանգներում խնդրեմ, ցանկացած առարկա, ցանկացած խորությամբ, ցանկացած տարիքում կարելի է անցնել մոտակա adult school-ում (դե փողին մուննաթ, բայց թանկ չի)։
Ինչ վերաբերում է ԿԳՆախի որոշելուն, ապա քանի դեռ ԲՈՒՀ-ը պետական է, ապա պետությունն է որոշում ԲՈՒՀ-ի առաջնահերթությունները, չի կարող մենակ պետությունը փող տալ, իսկ ԲՈՒՀ-ը ինքնակազմակերպվի։ Մասնավոր ԲՈՒՀ-երը ազատ են ցանկացած առարկա հանել դնելու մեջ։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ կարծիքով լեզվի հետ խաղեր տալը․․․ էհ, թուհ, ինչ եմ ասում, լեզվական և/կամ հաղորդակցական ունակություններ ձեռք բերելը ամենալավը ստացվում է դպրոցական տարիքում, նույնիսկ ավելի վաղ։ 
> Ու դպրոցական տարիքից սկսած արդեն գրագետ հաղորդակցվելու հմտությունները անհրաժեշտություն են, մանավանդ մեր դարում։ ԲՈՒՀ-ում նստել ու լեզու/հաղորդակցվել սովորելը Sagittarius-ի ասած մոտավորապես նույնն է, թե հաշվել սովորես։
> Կարճ ասած՝ մարդը գրագետ հաղորդակցվելու համար պիտի ԲՈՒՀ ավարտելու կարիք չունենա։ Իսկ եթե մեկը դպրոցն ավարտել է, ու դեռ լեզվից կաղում է, ապա ինձ թվում է՝ ԲՈՒՀ-ը չի օգնելու։ 
> Իսկ ասենք, եթե անհատը ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքների պատճառով բաց է թողել մայրենի լեզուն մարդավարի սերտելու հնարավորությունը, ապա դրա համար մեծահասակների դպրոց հասկացությունը կա։ 
> Նահանգներում խնդրեմ, ցանկացած առարկա, ցանկացած խորությամբ, ցանկացած տարիքում կարելի է անցնել մոտակա adult school-ում (դե փողին մուննաթ, բայց թանկ չի)։
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԿԳՆախի որոշելուն, ապա քանի դեռ ԲՈՒՀ-ը պետական է, ապա պետությունն է որոշում ԲՈՒՀ-ի առաջնահերթությունները, չի կարող մենակ պետությունը փող տալ, իսկ ԲՈՒՀ-ը ինքնակազմակերպվի։ Մասնավոր ԲՈՒՀ-երը ազատ են ցանկացած առարկա հանել դնելու մեջ։


Վիշապ ջան, քանի որ դու «Նահանգներում խնդրեմ»-ը շատ ես սիրում, արի քեզ խնդրեմ Նահանգների մի էլիտար ԲՈՒՀ վերցրու, որ համոզված լինենք ուսանոները խոտակեր չեն, ու մտի նայի, թե իրենք ինչ են կարծում, իրենց ուսանողներին պետք է հաղրդակցվելը բուհում ուսումնասիրել, թե չէ, հետո կգաս մեզ կպատմես, լա՞վ... հեռու գնալ էլ պետք չի, քո մոտակայքում մի հատ «ինիստուտ» կա, անունը Ստենֆորդ ա, Սթեմֆորվարդ ա, ինչ զխկում ա, կարո՞ղ ա լսած էլ լինես, ասում են նենց վատիկը չի, բայց մի քիչ փոքր ա էլի. 20 դիմորդից մենակ մեկին են բաշարում ընդունել... քել մի հատ տես, իրենց մասնագետները ո՞նց են որոշել, պետք են իրենց մոտ ընդունած անլեզու հայվաններին լեզու սովորացնել, թե ֆսյո-տակի իրենք մենակ գիտություն են վնուտրիվեննիյ ներարկում ուսանողներին։ Որ ստուգես վերջացնես, արի հետ, մարդավարի զրույց կտանենք... 

Իսկ պետության թելադրելու մոմենտով, էլի դու որպես ստաժավոր «նահանգներում-խնդրող», արի մի հատ աչքի տակով դա էլ նայի. այդտեղի պետական բուհերին ԿԳՆա՞խն ա ասում, թե իրենց ուսանողներին ինչ ու ինչքան դասավանդեն... դրա պատասխանն էլ որ գտար, արի քննարկենք, թե խի ա կալիֆորնիայի բուհական կրթույթունը մերինից մի երկու դար առաջ...

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Թեմայից դուրս, բայց դրա հետ առնչվող, սենց մի միտք.

Գաղտնիք չի, որ մեր ազգն ընդհանրապես ահագին կոմպլեքսավորված ազգ է, ինչն ունի լիքը օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ (*) ու ինչն իր ահռելի բացսական հետևանքներն է թողնում հասարակական համակեցության պայմանների վրա (**):

(*)
- դարերով օտարի լծի տակ ապրելով՝ մեզանում սերմանվել է հայի երկրորդական լինելու կերպարը ու սա իր մեծ հետքն է թողել մշակույթի վրա, որի կրողն ենք  հանդիսանում:
Մասնավորապես՝ հայ գրականությունն (հալածված ու արնաքամ շեշտադրումներով պոեզիա) ու երգարվեստը («սիրեցի, յարս տարան» - իբր թուրքը գողացավ տարավ էլի, «խեղճ մշեցիք մեռան լալով, օտար երկրներ ման գալով» և այլն)
- Եղեռնի թողած հավերժ զոհի կերպար, որն արցունքոտած աչքերով սպասում է մեկը գա ու իրեն փրկի (ենթագիտակցական մակարդակի վրա՝ սեփական ուժերի նկատմամբ անվստահություն)
- Մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին «անտեր» մնացած սերունդ, որի ծնողները փուլ եկող կայսրության բեկորների տակ շփոթված իրենց տեղն էին փնտրում՝ հացի խնդիր լուծելով ու որի մոտ թացն ու չորը ահագին խառնված է, բարի ու չարու սահմանները լղոզված (չգողանամ, հպարտ ու սոված նստեմ), բայց որն էսօր արդեն ինքն է ծնող ու ապագայի սերունդ է դաստիարակում


(**)
էստեղ կարող ենք գումարել և՛ ուրիշներին ստորացնելու հաշվին ինքնահաստատման փորձերը, և՛ դպրոցական ու բուհական բուլլինգը, և՛ շատերի սիրած գենդերային անհավասարությունը, և՛ վերադասի գոռգռոցը ստորադասի վրա և այլն


Ըստ իս՝ փորձառու հոգեբանների խորհրդի կողմից մշակված լուրջ ծրագիր է պետք՝ դպրոցում և/կամ ԲՈՒՀ-ում էս խնդիրը շտկող առարկա(ներ)ի տեսքով, որը կտևի որոշակի ժամանակ որպես անցումային փուլ:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, քանի որ դու «Նահանգներում խնդրեմ»-ը շատ ես սիրում, արի քեզ խնդրեմ Նահանգների մի էլիտար ԲՈՒՀ վերցրու, որ համոզված լինենք ուսանոները խոտակեր չեն, ու մտի նայի, թե իրենք ինչ են կարծում, իրենց ուսանողներին պետք է հաղրդակցվելը բուհում ուսումնասիրել, թե չէ, հետո կգաս մեզ կպատմես, լա՞վ... հեռու գնալ էլ պետք չի, քո մոտակայքում մի հատ «ինիստուտ» կա, անունը Ստենֆորդ ա, Սթեմֆորվարդ ա, ինչ զխկում ա, կարո՞ղ ա լսած էլ լինես, ասում են նենց վատիկը չի, բայց մի քիչ փոքր ա էլի. 20 դիմորդից մենակ մեկին են բաշարում ընդունել... քել մի հատ տես, իրենց մասնագետները ո՞նց են որոշել, պետք են իրենց մոտ ընդունած անլեզու հայվաններին լեզու սովորացնել, թե ֆսյո-տակի իրենք մենակ գիտություն են վնուտրիվեննիյ ներարկում ուսանողներին։ Որ ստուգես վերջացնես, արի հետ, մարդավարի զրույց կտանենք... 
> 
> Իսկ պետության թելադրելու մոմենտով, էլի դու որպես ստաժավոր «նահանգներում-խնդրող», արի մի հատ աչքի տակով դա էլ նայի. այդտեղի պետական բուհերին ԿԳՆա՞խն ա ասում, թե իրենց ուսանողներին ինչ ու ինչքան դասավանդեն... դրա պատասխանն էլ որ գտար, արի քննարկենք, թե խի ա կալիֆորնիայի բուհական կրթույթունը մերինից մի երկու դար առաջ...


Լավ չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում, բայց ոնց որ ջղային ու համոզված ես ասում, ու նման բառապաշարով դու Ստենֆորդ հաստատ չես ընդունվի :Ճ
Էստեղ օրինակ «public speaking»-ը կարելի է 3 տարեկանից անցնել, օրինակ։ 
«Public speaking»-ի վրա կարելի է դոկտորական էլ պաշտպանել իհարկե, բայց խոսքը տարրական գրագետ, հարգալից ու էֆեկտիվ հաղորդակցվելու ունակությունների մասին է, որը օրինակ քեզ մոտ հաճախ բացակայում է, երբ որ ջղայնանում ես:
էն որ Նահանգների ցանկացած պաժառնիկ շատ անգամ ավելի գրագետ ու հանրամատչելի է արտահայտվում, քան ՀՀ պաշտոնյաների մեծ մասը, դրա մասին է խոսքը:
Իսկ համալսարանների մասով, ես որևէ կերպ չեմ համեմատի Հայաստանի հետ, որովհետև նախ ծայրահեղորեն տարբեր համակարգեր են, և հետո էստեղ փողը ծփում է, իսկ ով վճարում է, նա էլ պատվիրում է երաժշտությունը։
Հայաստանի պարագայում մուզիկան պատվիրվում ա ԿԳՆախ-ի կողմից, ու դա ինձ տրամաբանական է թվում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ չհասկացա ինչ ես ասում, բայց ոնց որ ջղային ու համոզված ես ասում, ու նման բառապաշարով դու Ստենֆորդ հաստատ չես ընդունվի :Ճ
> Էստեղ օրինակ «public speaking»-ը կարելի է 3 տարեկանից անցնել, օրինակ։ 
> «Public speaking»-ի վրա կարելի է դոկտորական էլ պաշտպանել իհարկե, բայց խոսքը տարրական գրագետ, հարգալից ու էֆեկտիվ հաղորդակցվելու ունակությունների մասին է, որը օրինակ քեզ մոտ հաճախ բացակայում է, երբ որ ջղայնանում ես:
> էն որ Նահանգների ցանկացած պաժառնիկ շատ անգամ ավելի գրագետ ու հանրամատչելի է արտահայտվում, քան ՀՀ պաշտոնյաների մեծ մասը, դրա մասին է խոսքը:
> Իսկ համալսարանների մասով, ես որևէ կերպ չեմ համեմատի Հայաստանի հետ, որովհետև նախ ծայրահեղորեն տարբեր համակարգեր են, և հետո էստեղ փողը ծփում է, իսկ ով վճարում է, նա էլ պատվիրում է երաժշտությունը։
> Հայաստանի պարագայում մուզիկան պատվիրվում ա ԿԳՆախ-ի կողմից, ու դա ինձ տրամաբանական է թվում։


դու այդտեղ որտե՞ղ ջղայնություն տեսար  :Smile:  Վիշապ ջան, «if I'm curt with you, it's because time is a factor» © (հիշո՞ւմ ես որտեղից ա  :Jpit: )... կարայի երկար բարակ բացատրեի, թե ինչու եմ կարծում, որ քո արտահայտած դիրքորոշումը սխալ եմ գտնում, փորձեի համոզել, փաստարկներ բերել, քո հակափաստարկներին նոր հակափաստարկներ և այլն՝ ամենը քաղաքավարի ու համբերատար, բայց ահռելի ժամանակային ռեսուրսներ են պետք դրա համար։ Այդ պատճառով էլ առաջարկեցի, որ մի հատ նայես, թե քո շատ սիրած ԱՄՆ-ում, որտեղ բուհական համակարգը իսկապես լավն է՝ լիքը օբյեկտիվ չափարոշիչներով, բուհերում ուսանողների «մայրենի լեզու» սովորեցնո՞ւմ են, թե չէ։ Հա, մի քիչ էլ խոսքերս իմ արևին հումորով համեմեցի, ինչը դու ջղայնության տեղ ընդունեցիր... բայց ոչինչ, առաջին անգամը չի, որ իրար ռեակցիաները չենք հասկանում։  :Smile:  Ասածս միայն այն էր, որ աշխարհի էլիտար բուհերում, որտեղ երևի Հայաստանի շրջանավարտների լավագույն 1%-ի 1%-ին էլ չեն ընդունի (ինչպես դու ինձ չընդունացրեցիր  :Wink: ), գտել են, որ իրենց փայլուն ուսանողներին պիտի անխտիր գրել-կարդալ սովորեցնեն... ու որ այս փաստը ընդունեիր, հավանաբար կարելի կլիներ ավելի կարճ ժամանակում փորձել իրար հասկանալ, միգուցե նույնիսկ գալ համընդհանուր դիրքորոշման այս հարցի շուրջ։ Բայց փորձս ձախողվեց, ու ստիպված եմ միայն հետդ համաձայնվել, որ ցանկացած ամերիկացի հրշեջ ավելի գրագետ ու հանրամատչելի է արտահայտվում քան մեր պաշտոնյաների մեծ մասը, ինչը երևի գալիս է նրանից, որ 3 տարեկանից այդտեղ հանրային ճառասանություն են սովորեցնում։ Բայց էլի առեղծված կմնա, թե այդ դեպքում Սթենֆորդներում ինչու են ուսանողներին անխտիր գրել-կարդալ-խոսել սովորեցնում... չնայած դա էլ երևի նրանից է, որ փողն է ծփում։

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... բուհերում ուսանողների «մայրենի լեզու» սովորեցնո՞ւմ են, թե չէ։ ... Բայց էլի առեղծված կմնա, թե այդ դեպքում Սթենֆորդներում ինչու են ուսանողներին անխտիր գրել-կարդալ-խոսել սովորեցնում... չնայած դա էլ երևի նրանից է, որ փողն է ծփում։


Ինձ թվում է, մայրենի լեզու չեն սովորեցնում, դա պահանջվում է ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելիս, առանց դրա ԲՈՒՀ չես ընդունվի։ Գրել-կարդալ-խոսելը էն չի, ինչ շատերիս հասկացածով է, կամ էն ինչ որ անցնում էինք մեր չմո Պոլիտեխնիկում, այլ սովորեցնում են գիտական ու հետազոտական մակարդակի ուսումնասիրություններ գրել ու ճառաբանել ու մտածել։ Դրա անունը ոչ  «Անգլերեն լեզու» է, ոչ էլ «Հայոց լեզու», դրա անունը «գրել» ա, «ճառել» ա ու «մտածել» ա։ Այսինքն Անգլերեն լեզու որպես այդպիսին դու անխտիր չես անցնում, անխտիր ու ակադեմիական մակարդակով անցնում ես միայն լեզվի ֆակուլտետում։ Եթե համաձայն չես, փաստ/հղում տուր, որ ասենք Ստենֆորդում «մայրենի լեզու» են սովորեցնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ջան, քանի որ դու «Նահանգներում խնդրեմ»-ը շատ ես սիրում, արի քեզ խնդրեմ Նահանգների մի էլիտար ԲՈՒՀ վերցրու, որ համոզված լինենք ուսանոները խոտակեր չեն, ու մտի նայի, թե իրենք ինչ են կարծում, իրենց ուսանողներին պետք է հաղրդակցվելը բուհում ուսումնասիրել, թե չէ, հետո կգաս մեզ կպատմես, լա՞վ... հեռու գնալ էլ պետք չի, քո մոտակայքում մի հատ «ինիստուտ» կա, անունը Ստենֆորդ ա, Սթեմֆորվարդ ա, ինչ զխկում ա, կարո՞ղ ա լսած էլ լինես, ասում են նենց վատիկը չի, բայց մի քիչ փոքր ա էլի. 20 դիմորդից մենակ մեկին են բաշարում ընդունել... քել մի հատ տես, իրենց մասնագետները ո՞նց են որոշել, պետք են իրենց մոտ ընդունած անլեզու հայվաններին լեզու սովորացնել, թե ֆսյո-տակի իրենք մենակ գիտություն են վնուտրիվեննիյ ներարկում ուսանողներին։ Որ ստուգես վերջացնես, արի հետ, մարդավարի զրույց կտանենք... 
> 
> Իսկ պետության թելադրելու մոմենտով, էլի դու որպես ստաժավոր «նահանգներում-խնդրող», արի մի հատ աչքի տակով դա էլ նայի. այդտեղի պետական բուհերին ԿԳՆա՞խն ա ասում, թե իրենց ուսանողներին ինչ ու ինչքան դասավանդեն... դրա պատասխանն էլ որ գտար, արի քննարկենք, թե խի ա կալիֆորնիայի բուհական կրթույթունը մերինից մի երկու դար առաջ...


Ես վերցրեցի Հարվարդը, ախպեր։ 

Ուրեմն, գնացի մի հատ տեխնիկական ֆակուլտետ․ Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, որը մեր պոլիտեխնիկի համարժեքն ա էլի։ 
Ստեղ էտ ֆակուլտետի բոլոր կուրսերի ցանկն ա։  ԱՆգլերեն լեզու ու ամերիկացի ժողովդրի պատմություն չգտա։ 

Մի հատ էլ ասեցի MIT նայեմ, ճարտարապետականը նայեցի, ու էլի չգտա ոչ մի լեզվի կուրս, բայց կար գլոբալ ճարտարապետության պատմության կուրս, որը նորմալ ա։ Ու կա ներածական ճարտարապետության պատմություն, որը ընտրովի ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասեցի մի հատ էլ միջին կարգի անգլիական համալսարան նայեմ, վերցրեցի Քենթի բիոլոգիայի ֆակուլտետը։ Անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն ու Անգլիայի պատմություն չկա։ 

Փոխարենը միջազգային ուսանողների համար լրացուցիցչ անգլերենի զարգացման ու աիադեմիական անգլերենի կուրսեր կան։ Բայց ոչ մի տեղ պարտադիր անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կորուստներ է կրում...

Այսօր, ՀՀ կառավարության 1-ին մասնաշենքից Վ. Սարգսյան փողոցի վրա տեղակայված ԱԳՆ գնալու պատրվակով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հանդիպում ունեցավ ՀՅԴ երիտթևի ներկայացուցիչների հետ և... կորցրեց։ Սա քեզ պետք չէր Նիկոլ ջան։

Նախ նշեմ, որ պետք է ազնիվ լինել քաղաքացիների հանդեպ – ուզո՞ւմ էիր հանդիպել այդ երիտասարդներին, հենց այդպես էլ անեիր՝ ուղիղ գնայիր և հանդիպեիր, այլ ոչ թե այսպես, չէ՞ որ ակնհայտ էր և դու չէիր կարող դա չգիտակցել, որ, գնալով ԱԳՆ, դու հանդիպելու ես այդ երիտասարդներին։

Կա, սակայն, կարևոր մեկ այլ պահ ևս – համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասով հետ կանգնելով ազգային գաղափարների աջակցումից և փորձ կատարելով աջակցել «համամարդկային», բայց իրականում կանգնելով «կոսմոպոլիտ» և ժամանակի փորձությունը չանցած գաղափարների կողմը, հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, Դուք հիանալի առիթ եք տալիս ՈՉԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼՈՒ ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ուժերին կանգնել ազգային դիրքերի վրա և հարվածել Ձեզ։

Ամեն ինչից զատ, որի մասին այս օրերին շատ խոսեցի, սա նաև կոպիտ քաղաքական սխալ էր, ընդ որում այն կարող է շարունակվել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես վերցրեցի Հարվարդը, ախպեր։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն, գնացի մի հատ տեխնիկական ֆակուլտետ․ Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, որը մեր պոլիտեխնիկի համարժեքն ա էլի։ 
> Ստեղ էտ ֆակուլտետի բոլոր կուրսերի ցանկն ա։  ԱՆգլերեն լեզու ու ամերիկացի ժողովդրի պատմություն չգտա։ 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ ասեցի MIT նայեմ, ճարտարապետականը նայեցի, ու էլի չգտա ոչ մի լեզվի կուրս, բայց կար գլոբալ ճարտարապետության պատմության կուրս, որը նորմալ ա։ Ու կա ներածական ճարտարապետության պատմություն, որը ընտրովի ա։


Հարվարդի համար սխալ տեղ ես նայում։ Ասենք ԵՊՀ-ի ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետն էլ հայերենի ու հայ ժող պատմության դասեր չի դասավանդում․ դրանք սովորաբար դասավանդվում են բանասիրական և պատմական ֆակուլտետների կողմից, իսկ քո կցածը Հարվարդի ճարտարագիտության դպրոցի առաջարկած դասերն էին մոտակա 4 տարիների ընթացքում։ Փոխարենը որ նայես բուն համալսարանի պահանջները , կտեսնես որ կան ընդհանւոր կրթության պահանջներ, և մասնագիտական կոնցենտրացիայի պահանջներ։ Դու փաստորեն ինժեներական կոնցենտրացիայի կուրսերն էիր մոտակա 4 տարիների ընթացքում նայել։

MIT-ի մասով էլ հենց քո կցած էջի վերնամասում խովում ա General Institute Requirements-ի մասին, որոնց մեջ մտնում են communication ու Humanities, Arts, and Social Sciences պահանջներ էլ։ MIT-ին իրենց դասերը ունիթներով ա հաշվում, որոնք տարբերվում են համընդհանուր օգտագործվող քրեդիտ-ժամերից, բայց որ քանակով նայես, ընդհանուր բոլոր պահանջների մոտ 1/10 մասը ընդհանուր կրթության պահանջներ են, այսինքն մոտավորապես 3-4  առանձին բուհական դասին համարժեք մի բան։




> Ասեցի մի հատ էլ միջին կարգի անգլիական համալսարան նայեմ, վերցրեցի Քենթի բիոլոգիայի ֆակուլտետը։ Անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն ու Անգլիայի պատմություն չկա։ 
> 
> Փոխարենը միջազգային ուսանողների համար լրացուցիցչ անգլերենի զարգացման ու աիադեմիական անգլերենի կուրսեր կան։ Բայց ոչ մի տեղ պարտադիր անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն չկա։


ՄԹ-ի կրթական համակարգը տարբերվում ա աշխարհում մնացածներից․ հիմնականում համալսարանական կրթությունը 3 տարով ա, ինչը հիմնված ա նրա վրա, որ դիմորդները գալիս են A-levels-ից հետո (հիմնականում 18 տարեկանը լրացած)։ Կոպիտ ասած, ուրիշ տեղերի բուհական առաջին տարին ՄԹ-ում անցնում են դպրոցներում, իսկ բուն բուհերում անցնում են էն Հարվարդի մասնագիտական կոնցենտրացիայի համարժեքը։ Արտասահմանցի ուսանողներն էլ, նույնիսկ անգլալեզու երկրներից/կրթությամբ, սովորաբար պիտի մի ամբողջ նախապատրաստական տարի անցնեն մինչև համալսարանական կուրսը սկսելը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է, մայրենի լեզու չեն սովորեցնում, դա պահանջվում է ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելիս, առանց դրա ԲՈՒՀ չես ընդունվի։ Գրել-կարդալ-խոսելը էն չի, ինչ շատերիս հասկացածով է, կամ էն ինչ որ անցնում էինք մեր չմո Պոլիտեխնիկում, այլ սովորեցնում են գիտական ու հետազոտական մակարդակի ուսումնասիրություններ գրել ու ճառաբանել ու մտածել։ Դրա անունը ոչ  «Անգլերեն լեզու» է, ոչ էլ «Հայոց լեզու», դրա անունը «գրել» ա, «ճառել» ա ու «մտածել» ա։ Այսինքն Անգլերեն լեզու որպես այդպիսին դու անխտիր չես անցնում, անխտիր ու ակադեմիական մակարդակով անցնում ես միայն լեզվի ֆակուլտետում։ Եթե համաձայն չես, փաստ/հղում տուր, որ ասենք Ստենֆորդում «մայրենի լեզու» են սովորեցնում։


Դրա համար էլ չակերտներով էի վերցրել․․․ մեր այս քննարկման սկզբից էլ համաձայնվեցի ուրիշ բանավիճողների հետ, որ դպրոցական մայրենի լեզուն բուհերում նորեն դասավանդելը ողջամիտ չի, բայց գրավոր-բանավոր հաղորդակցվելու լեզվական դասերը պետքական են, ի տարբերություն նրան, որ դու ասում էիր լավ կլիներ դպրոցներում դա անեին։ Հա, լավ կլիներ դպրոցներում էլ անեին, բայց դա հերիք չի։ Լեզուն գործիք ա․ մենք մտածում ենք բառերով, նախադասություններով, պարբերություններով և այլն․․․ ու ասենք մանկապարտեզում կարաս պլաստմասե գործիքներ տաս երեխաներին, դպրոցում էլ հետզետե ձեռքի իսկական գործիքներ տաս՝ թեթև-խաղալիքից մինչև իսկական ծանր, բայց այդ ձեռքի գործիքներով մի ամբողջ տուն կառուցելը, կամ թեկուզ տան տանիքը, տանջանք կլինի։ Իսկ բուհերում «տուն կառուցել» սովորելու համար արդեն պետք են էլեկտրական ու պնեվմատիկ գործիքներ, այլապես այդ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրությունների տակից դուրս չես գա, որտև քո ձեռքի չագուչը դրանց հաղթահարելու ճիշտ գործիքը չի։ Ու նաև ողջամիտ չի սպասել, որ դպրոցական տարիքի երեխան ընդունակ է ամբողջությամբ ընկալել/հմտություն ձեռք բերել power գործիքների օգտագործման մանրուքները։

Վայթե Աթեիստն էր մի խոսք մեջբերել, որ մեր մոտ լավ մասնագետներ չեն պատրաստում, որտև լիքը ոլորտներում բանիմաց են պատրաստում, ոչ թե մի կոնկրետ ոլորտում խորացված մասնագետի։ Այս քննարկման տեսանկյունից ես այս կարծիքի հետ կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ, որտև լավ մասնագետների պատրաստելու մեջ ձախողման պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ դրա համար հարկավոր լեզվական մտածողություն չեն զարգացնում ուսանողների մոտ․ արդի մասնագիտություններում լավ մասնագետ դառնալու համար լեզվական իմացությունը դպրոցի տարիքում ձեռքբերածից բարձր մակարդակում խիստ անհրաժեշտություն է։

----------

Բարեկամ (08.11.2019), Գաղթական (08.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կորուստներ է կրում...
> 
> Այսօր, ՀՀ կառավարության 1-ին մասնաշենքից Վ. Սարգսյան փողոցի վրա տեղակայված ԱԳՆ գնալու պատրվակով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հանդիպում ունեցավ ՀՅԴ երիտթևի ներկայացուցիչների հետ և... կորցրեց։ Սա քեզ պետք չէր Նիկոլ ջան։
> 
> Նախ նշեմ, որ պետք է ազնիվ լինել քաղաքացիների հանդեպ – ուզո՞ւմ էիր հանդիպել այդ երիտասարդներին, հենց այդպես էլ անեիր՝ ուղիղ գնայիր և հանդիպեիր, այլ ոչ թե այսպես, չէ՞ որ ակնհայտ էր և դու չէիր կարող դա չգիտակցել, որ, գնալով ԱԳՆ, դու հանդիպելու ես այդ երիտասարդներին։
> 
> Կա, սակայն, կարևոր մեկ այլ պահ ևս – համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասով հետ կանգնելով ազգային գաղափարների աջակցումից և փորձ կատարելով աջակցել «համամարդկային», բայց իրականում կանգնելով «կոսմոպոլիտ» և ժամանակի փորձությունը չանցած գաղափարների կողմը, հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, Դուք հիանալի առիթ եք տալիս ՈՉԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼՈՒ ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ուժերին կանգնել ազգային դիրքերի վրա և հարվածել Ձեզ։
> 
> Ամեն ինչից զատ, որի մասին այս օրերին շատ խոսեցի, սա նաև կոպիտ քաղաքական սխալ էր, ընդ որում այն կարող է շարունակվել։


Լիոն ջան, բռնցքամարտի ռինգից դուրս հայհոյողը բռնցքամարտողներին չի «հարվածում», այլ առավելագույնը իր հաչոցով բռնցքամարտը ավելի զվարճալի է դարձնում։ Իսկ ազգային գաղափարներից առաջ կան մարդկային գաղափարներ, որոնք ավելի բարձր են, քան ազգայինը, որտև մենք նախ մարդ ենք, նոր հայ։ Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ հայ ուզում է ուրիշ մեկին զրկել մարդկային արժեքներից, ծածանելով «ազգային գաղափարների» դրոշը, ապա դա հայ կոչվելու իրավունք էլ չունի, որտև նախ մարդ չի։

----------

Freeman (10.11.2019), Varzor (08.11.2019), Բարեկամ (08.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարվարդի համար սխալ տեղ ես նայում։ Ասենք ԵՊՀ-ի ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետն էլ հայերենի ու հայ ժող պատմության դասեր չի դասավանդում․ դրանք սովորաբար դասավանդվում են բանասիրական և պատմական ֆակուլտետների կողմից, իսկ քո կցածը Հարվարդի ճարտարագիտության դպրոցի առաջարկած դասերն էին մոտակա 4 տարիների ընթացքում։ Փոխարենը որ նայես բուն համալսարանի պահանջները , կտեսնես որ կան ընդհանւոր կրթության պահանջներ, և մասնագիտական կոնցենտրացիայի պահանջներ։ Դու փաստորեն ինժեներական կոնցենտրացիայի կուրսերն էիր մոտակա 4 տարիների ընթացքում նայել։
> 
> MIT-ի մասով էլ հենց քո կցած էջի վերնամասում խովում ա General Institute Requirements-ի մասին, որոնց մեջ մտնում են communication ու Humanities, Arts, and Social Sciences պահանջներ էլ։ MIT-ին իրենց դասերը ունիթներով ա հաշվում, որոնք տարբերվում են համընդհանուր օգտագործվող քրեդիտ-ժամերից, բայց որ քանակով նայես, ընդհանուր բոլոր պահանջների մոտ 1/10 մասը ընդհանուր կրթության պահանջներ են, այսինքն մոտավորապես 3-4  առանձին բուհական դասին համարժեք մի բան։
> 
> 
> 
> ՄԹ-ի կրթական համակարգը տարբերվում ա աշխարհում մնացածներից․ հիմնականում համալսարանական կրթությունը 3 տարով ա, ինչը հիմնված ա նրա վրա, որ դիմորդները գալիս են A-levels-ից հետո (հիմնականում 18 տարեկանը լրացած)։ Կոպիտ ասած, ուրիշ տեղերի բուհական առաջին տարին ՄԹ-ում անցնում են դպրոցներում, իսկ բուն բուհերում անցնում են էն Հարվարդի մասնագիտական կոնցենտրացիայի համարժեքը։ Արտասահմանցի ուսանողներն էլ, նույնիսկ անգլալեզու երկրներից/կրթությամբ, սովորաբար պիտի մի ամբողջ նախապատրաստական տարի անցնեն մինչև համալսարանական կուրսը սկսելը։


Ծլնգ, խասյաթիդ համաձայն սաղ խառնեցիր իրար: ՀՀ-ում հիմա օրենքով հայերենը պարտադիր ա բոլոդ մասմագիտությունների համար, նրառյալ ֆիզֆակը: Խնդիրը հենց դրանում ա, որ պարտադիր էլ չլինի: 

Բըլին, քո կարծիքոէ մենք ստեղ ասում ենք որ հայերենը բանասիրականից հանե՞ն՝ պատմությունն էլ պատմագիտականի՞ց: 

Ու ՀՀ-ում էլ դպրոցական կրթությունը 12 տարի ու  հիմա ավարտում են 18 տարեկանում:

Ամգլիայում էլ եթե ILTS-ի շեմը հաղթահարած արտասահմանցին ընդունվում ա ոչ մի զաստավիտով մի տարի անգլերեն չկա: Կա մի կամ կես սեմեստր, մաքս 10 կրեդիտ, Academic English Skills կամ նման մի բան:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Աթեիստ (08.11.2019), Շինարար (08.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, բռնցքամարտի ռինգից դուրս հայհոյողը բռնցքամարտողներին չի «հարվածում», այլ առավելագույնը իր հաչոցով բռնցքամարտը ավելի զվարճալի է դարձնում։ Իսկ ազգային գաղափարներից առաջ կան մարդկային գաղափարներ, որոնք ավելի բարձր են, քան ազգայինը, որտև մենք նախ մարդ ենք, նոր հայ։ Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ հայ ուզում է ուրիշ մեկին զրկել մարդկային արժեքներից, ծածանելով «ազգային գաղափարների» դրոշը, ապա դա հայ կոչվելու իրավունք էլ չունի, որտև նախ մարդ չի։


Սիրուն խոսքեր են՝ իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, խասյաթիդ համաձայն սաղ խառնեցիր իրար: ՀՀ-ում հիմա օրենքով հայերենը պարտադիր ա բոլոդ մասմագիտությունների համար, նրառյալ ֆիզֆակը: Խնդիրը հենց դրանում ա, որ պարտադիր էլ չլինի: 
> 
> Բըլին, քո կարծիքոէ մենք ստեղ ասում ենք որ հայերենը բանասիրականից հանե՞ն՝ պատմությունն էլ պատմագիտականի՞ց: 
> 
> Ու ՀՀ-ում էլ դպրոցական կրթությունը 12 տարի ու  հիմա ավարտում են 18 տարեկանում:
> 
> Ամգլիայում էլ եթե ILTS-ի շեմը հաղթահարած արտասահմանցին ընդունվում ա ոչ մի զաստավիտով մի տարի անգլերեն չկա: Կա մի կամ կես սեմեստր, մաքս 10 կրեդիտ, Academic English Skills կամ նման մի բան:


Տրիբուն ջան, դու ընդունակ ես ավելի լավ հայերեն կարդալ-հասկալուն, ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։

----------

Գաղթական (08.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Այ էս նշածս մասի հետ կատեգորիկ համաձայն չեմ։
> Դա հենց դպրոցի ֆունկցիան ա։ Բուհի ՄԻԱԿ խնդիրը, քաղաքացուն մասնագետ սարքելն ա։


Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ, կարողանում էդ փիլիսոփայական դրույթը ընկալել։ Հենցհիմնական սխալներից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ուսանողին փորձում են դիտարկել որպես արդեն կայացած ու ձևավորված անձնավորություն, որին մնում է միայն մասնագետ դարձնել։ Ոնց որ կրթության մասին իմ ու քո ունեցած պատկերացումները ահագին տարբերվում են։ "Պետք գալու" տրամաբանությամբ շատ հեռու չենք գնա։ Հետո էլ կսկսեն այլ առարկաները հանել, հետո էլ կանցնեն դպրոցական առարկաներին ու տասնամյակներ անց կունունանք այն, ինչի մասին "երազում" ենք, եթե իհարկե այդքան ձգենք։
Դպրոցում՝ երեխաներ ու պատանիներ են։ Քաղաքացիական հասունացումը մեծամասնության մոտ սկսվում է ուսանողական տարիքում։
Կրթությունը մենակ չոր ու ցամաք մասնագիտական ու ակադեմիական ինֆորմացիայի յուրացումը չի։ հենց էդ մոտեցման պատճառով է, որ ունենում ենք շաբլոն ու նեղ մտածողությամբ շրջանավարտներ։

Ու մասնագետ ԲՈՒՀ-ը չի սարքում։ Էդ սովետական, իրականությունից զուրկ կարծրատիպից չենք կարողանում հրաժարվել, քեզանից, որ չէի սպասում էդ միտքը։ Մասնագետ դարձնում է միայն աշխատանքային փորձը։

----------

Lion (08.11.2019), Բարեկամ (08.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սիրուն խոսքեր են՝ իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ։


ավելի կոնկրետ ոչինչ-ասել-չունեցողներին՝ սիկտիր

մարդկային արժեքների վերականգնամ ու խթանման ուղված քայլերին հանդիմանողներին՝ արթնացեք, մարդկային արժեքները հայ լինելուն ու ազգային գաղափարներին դեմ չեն կարող լինել

----------


## Varzor

> Կարճ ասած, ԿԳՍՄ-ն սաղ ճիշտ ա անում, մեր կրթությանն ու մշակույթին լուրջ փոփոխություններ ու զարգացում ա պետք, թե չէ մեկընդմիշտ մնալու ենք կլոուն Շարմազանովների արժեքային համակարգի տակ, որտեղ լեզուն, եկեղեցին ու աստվածը բերաններին սրիկաներն են իշխելու։


Ապեր, ներող, բայց ոնց որ իրոք չես պատկերացնում, թե ԿԳՍՄ-ն իրականում ինչա անում։ Ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, ու դրա համար չեմ կարող ասել ճիշտա անում, թե չէ, մանավանդ որ այլ՝ բացասական ազդակներ եմ տեսնում։
Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես՝ փոփոխություններ ու զարգացում է պետք։ Բայց արի փաստենք, որ ամեն մի փոփոխություն չի, որ զարգացում է բերում։ Կարող է լինել նաև հակառակը։ Մանավանդ, որ գործ ունես արդեն լավ փտած ու պեռաշկիանոցի մակարդակի համակարգի հետ

----------


## Lion

> ավելի կոնկրետ ոչինչ-ասել-չունեցողներին՝ սիկտիր
> 
> մարդկային արժեքների վերականգնամ ու խթանման ուղված քայլերին հանդիմանողներին՝ արթնացեք, մարդկային արժեքները հայ լինելուն ու ազգային գաղափարներին դեմ չեն կարող լինել


Բան չջոգի, բայց իմ ասածը ոնց որ էդ չէր...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ, կարողանում էդ փիլիսոփայական դրույթը ընկալել։ Հենցհիմնական սխալներից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ուսանողին փորձում են դիտարկել որպես արդեն կայացած ու ձևավորված անձնավորություն, որին մնում է միայն մասնագետ դարձնել։ Ոնց որ կրթության մասին իմ ու քո ունեցած պատկերացումները ահագին տարբերվում են։ "Պետք գալու" տրամաբանությամբ շատ հեռու չենք գնա։ Հետո էլ կսկսեն այլ առարկաները հանել, հետո էլ կանցնեն դպրոցական առարկաներին ու տասնամյակներ անց կունունանք այն, ինչի մասին "երազում" ենք, եթե իհարկե այդքան ձգենք։
> Դպրոցում՝ երեխաներ ու պատանիներ են։ Քաղաքացիական հասունացումը մեծամասնության մոտ սկսվում է ուսանողական տարիքում։
> Կրթությունը մենակ չոր ու ցամաք մասնագիտական ու ակադեմիական ինֆորմացիայի յուրացումը չի։ հենց էդ մոտեցման պատճառով է, որ ունենում ենք շաբլոն ու նեղ մտածողությամբ շրջանավարտներ։
> 
> Ու մասնագետ ԲՈՒՀ-ը չի սարքում։ Էդ սովետական, իրականությունից զուրկ կարծրատիպից չենք կարողանում հրաժարվել, քեզանից, որ չէի սպասում էդ միտքը։ Մասնագետ դարձնում է միայն աշխատանքային փորձը։


Բժշկական ԲՈւՀ-ը ապահովում ա և տեսություն և փորձ։
Ու տենց պտի լինի ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ նորմալ ԲՈւՀ։
Պտի տա մասնագետ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, դու ընդունակ ես ավելի լավ հայերեն կարդալ-հասկալուն, ես հավատում եմ քո ուժերին։


Իսկ դու ոնց որ ընդունակ չես, ապեր, ես հույսս կորցրել եմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես վերցրեցի Հարվարդը, ախպեր։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն, գնացի մի հատ տեխնիկական ֆակուլտետ․ Harvard School of Engineering and Applied Sciences, որը մեր պոլիտեխնիկի համարժեքն ա էլի։ 
> Ստեղ էտ ֆակուլտետի բոլոր կուրսերի ցանկն ա։  ԱՆգլերեն լեզու ու ամերիկացի ժողովդրի պատմություն չգտա։


Բայց փոխարենը կան
Curricular Design for Computer Science: Computational Linguistics and Natural-Language Processing,
Machine Learning for Natural Language

Ինչը ենթադրումա, որ արդեն իսկ որոշակի հիմք պիտի մարդ ունենա, որ կարողանա արդեն մասնագիտացված մոտենա։ Ու հաստատ էդ անհրաժեշտ մակարդակը ընդունելության ժամանակ են ստուգում, ոչ թե ընդունվելուց հետո  :Smile: 
Ու այ նաև հենց սրանով էլ իրենց ԲՈՒՀ-էրը տարբերվում են՝  մերոնց նման դիպլոմը պեռաշկու տեղ ծախող չեն։

Հ․Գ․
Իսկ ամերիկացի ժողովրդի պատմություն չակ, որովհետև տենց ժողովուրդ չկա  :Dntknw:

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․կամ էն ինչ որ անցնում էինք մեր չմո Պոլիտեխնիկում, ․․․․


Ոնց կարելի է նման կերպ արտահայտվել հայաստանի հայր ԲՈՒՀ-ի վերաբերյալ  :Smile: 
Մեր սովորելու տարիներին պարզվեց, որ ուղղագրություն սովորելն էլ շատերին չէր խանգարի՝ գնահատականը դպրոցից էին առնում բերում։
Բայց բարեբախտաբար գոնէ մեկ կիսամյակ մի փոքր այլ տեսանկյունից առնչվեցինք Հայոց լեզվի հետ, բայց դա ոչ թե ԲՈՒՀ-ի արժանիքն էր, այլ դասախոսի անձնական մոտեցման հետևանքը։

Հ․Գ․
Եթե բան կա խոսալու, գնանք 5-ի հետև  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վայթե Աթեիստն էր մի խոսք մեջբերել, որ մեր մոտ լավ մասնագետներ չեն պատրաստում, որտև լիքը ոլորտներում բանիմաց են պատրաստում, ոչ թե մի կոնկրետ ոլորտում խորացված մասնագետի։ Այս քննարկման տեսանկյունից ես այս կարծիքի հետ կտրականապես համաձայն չեմ, որտև լավ մասնագետների պատրաստելու մեջ ձախողման պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ դրա համար հարկավոր լեզվական մտածողություն չեն զարգացնում ուսանողների մոտ․ արդի մասնագիտություններում լավ մասնագետ դառնալու համար լեզվական իմացությունը դպրոցի տարիքում ձեռքբերածից բարձր մակարդակում խիստ անհրաժեշտություն է։



Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մասնագիտական առարկայի դասաժամերը շատ քիչ են գերազանցում ոչ մասնագիտական, ու շատ դեպքերում անիմաստ առարկաներին։
Իսկ գումարային որ հաշվենք, կարող ա պարզվի զիջում էլ են։

Ասենք մի սեմեստր անցել ենք «մեզվաբուծություն», որը միայն լեկցիա էր, գործնական դասաժամեր չուներ, ու էդ լեկցիայի առաջ դասին իրա գրքերը ծախեց սաղիս վրա, մնացած օրերին գլուխ էր գովում։

Սա անիմաստության ծայրահեղ դրսևորումն էր, բայց նենց չի, որ մնացածինը իմաստ ունեին։

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ դու ոնց որ ընդունակ չես, ապեր, ես հույսս կորցրել եմ:


 :Love:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մասնագիտական առարկայի դասաժամերը շատ քիչ են գերազանցում ոչ մասնագիտական, ու շատ դեպքերում անիմաստ առարկաներին։
> Իսկ գումարային որ հաշվենք, կարող ա պարզվի զիջում էլ են։
> 
> Ասենք մի սեմեստր անցել ենք «մեզվաբուծություն», որը միայն լեկցիա էր, գործնական դասաժամեր չուներ, ու էդ լեկցիայի առաջ դասին իրա գրքերը ծախեց սաղիս վրա, մնացած օրերին գլուխ էր գովում։
> 
> Սա անիմաստության ծայրահեղ դրսևորումն էր, բայց նենց չի, որ մնացածինը իմաստ ունեին։


Հա, իհարկե, անիմաստությունները արմատախիլ անել ա պետք, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մասնագիտականից դուրս ոչինչ պետք չի սովորել։ Մեկը լեզվական դասերը թե լավ կազմակերպվեն, մենակ կխթանեն մասնագիտական կայացման գործին։

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բժշկական ԲՈւՀ-ը ապահովում ա և տեսություն և փորձ։
> Ու տենց պտի լինի ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ նորմալ ԲՈւՀ։
> Պտի տա մասնագետ։


Արի չխոսենք, թե բժշկական ինչա տալիս կամ չի տալիս: 30 տարի մուշտարու աչքով շատ բան եմ տեսել  :Wink: 
Եղբայր, օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԲՈՒՀ դա չի կարող ապահովել։
ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երում քիչ չեն մասնագիտությունները, որոնց համար պրակտիկա կազմակերպելն ուղղակի *հնարավոր չի*՝ ՀՀ-ում նման հիմնարկներ ուղղակի չկան։
Իսկ նրանք էլ, որոնք կան, մեծ մասը պրակտիկանտի զահլա չունեն՝ դրանից քյար չունեն, մատերի արանքով են նայում։
ԲՈՒՀ-ը աշխատանքային փորձ չի կարող ապահովել։ Աշխատանքային փորձն ապահովում է այն հիմնարկությունը, որտեղ ուսումնական պրակտիկա ես անցնում։ Ընդ որում դա էլ մասնագետ չի դարձնում, այլ ուղղակի յուրատեսակ ինդիկատոր է ուսանողի և տվյայլմասնագիտության/ոլորտի "համատեղելիության" վերաբերյալ։

Մասնագետ դառնում են ՄԻԱՅՆ գործ անելով՝ փաստացի աշխատելով։ Իսկ այ էդ պրոցեսում անձի ընդունակությունները, հակումները և միջավայրը բավականին մեծ դեր են խաղում, բայց դա ԲՈՒՀ-ի հետ կապ չունի։

ԲՈՒՀ-ի հետ համագործակցելով ապագա սկսնակ մասնագետ պատրաստելը լավ բանա, բայց ՀՀ-ում համարյա կիրառելի չի՝ աշխատանքային շուկան կամ լճացածա, կամ էլ ահավոր դեֆիցիտա՝ կախված ոլորտից ու մասնագիտությունից։

Քո բերած ԲՈՒՀ-ի օրինակով՝ շրջանավարտների քանակը խիստ գերազանցում է առկա աշխատատեղերին, բայց արի ու տես, որ որակով բժիշկների պահանջարկն էլ խիստ գերազանցում է իրական առաջարկներին։ Ու էդ էն պարագայում,  որ տարիներով ուսումնական պրակտիկա են անցնում։
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ավարտելուց հետո բժշկի գործ ճարելու համար մենակ լավ սովորելը բավարար պայման չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 


Հաաաա, կեղտոոոոտ, հասկացա ինչ էիր ասում  :Jpit: )) Բայց մեկա տուֆտում ես։ 

P.S. Հետ գնամ ժող հայերենս ուժեղացնեմ, բըլին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասեցի մի հատ էլ միջին կարգի անգլիական համալսարան նայեմ, վերցրեցի Քենթի բիոլոգիայի ֆակուլտետը։ Անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն ու Անգլիայի պատմություն չկա։ 
> 
> Փոխարենը միջազգային ուսանողների համար լրացուցիցչ անգլերենի զարգացման ու աիադեմիական անգլերենի կուրսեր կան։ Բայց ոչ մի տեղ պարտադիր անգլերեն լեզու ու գրականություն չկա։


Սովորաբար օգոստոս սեպտեմբերին մի քանի շաբաթանոց բան ա ու բնականաբար կրեդիտ չի հաշշվում: Կարաս իհարկե մասնագիտանաս կենսաբանություն և անգլերեն առարկաների մեջ, որովհետև սովորաբար մարդիկ երկու առարկաների գծով մասնագիտանալու հնարավորություն ունեն: Եթե էսսե գրելուց կաղում ես, կան երկու ժամանոց վորքշոփներ կամընտրական գրանցվի ու գնա խորհուրդ ստացիր, կամ անգլերենի գծով օգնության մշտական հնարավորություն կա, շաբաթը մի անգամ կարաս գնաս հարցեր տաս կամ գրավորդ ստուգեն մի ժամի շրջանակում: Նորից դա կրեդիտ չի բնականաբար: Պլյուս էսսե գրելու հմտությունների համար, յուրաքանչյուր առարկա առաջին երկու տարում, որում էսսե պիտի գրես, իր լեկցիաներից մեկը տրամադրում ա՝ ուղղություն ցույց տալուն: Բացի էդ ուղղակի էսսե էսսեից հետո գրելով ու ֆիդբեքդ հաշվի առնելով կատարելագործվում ես:

Էդ անգլերենի օգնության դասերն ու վորքշոփներն էլ բնականաբար անգլերենի ամբիոնը չի տալիս, ասենք գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր մարդիկ դրանով չեն զբաղվի: Յուրաքանչյուր ամբիոնի ասպիրանտների կարող ա էդպիսի վորքշոփ վարելու հնարավորություն ստանան ու վճարվեն, ես ինքս մեր ֆակուլտետում կազմակերպել եմ ու վարել եմ ժամանակին, պլյուս առանձին ստորաբաժանում կա նաև դրա համար:

Բրիտանական կրթական համակարգից որ խոսում եք, մարդիկ նույնիսկ դպրոցում անգլերենի քերականություն չեն անցնում՝ ենթակա, ստորոգյալ և այլն: Անգլերեն խոսալ կամ գրել կարողանալու համար պարտադիր չի իմանաս տերմինաբանությունը, նույնը հայերենին ա վերաբերվում: 

Օտար լեզուներն էլ նույն կերպ ենք սովորացնում: Ասենք ես արաբերեն եմ դասավանդում՝ մինիմալ քերականությամբ, սիստեմն ա էդձև, բայց իմ ուսանողները առաջին կուրսից հետո ավելի լավ են արաբերեն խոսում, քան ես էի խոսում առաջին կուրսից հետո եսիմինչ խորությամբ քերականույթուն իմանալով, պլյուս հայոց լեզու, պլյուս հայոց պատմություն, պլյուս ընդհանուր լեզվաբանություն, պլյուս գրականագիտության ներածություն: Էդպիսի առարկաներ նույնիսկ մասնագիտական ֆակուլտետներում չեն անցնում: 19-20-րդ դարի անգլիական գրականություն ես անցնում, պարտադիր ընթերցացանկում ընդգրկում են գրականագիտության ներածության մի գիրք, տանը կարդա: Մեզ էդ առարկաները թեկնածուներ ու դոկտորներ էին դասավանդում համալսարանում: Ասենք՝ գիտության դոկտոր պրոֆեսորը ընդհանուր լեզվաբանություն ա կարդում՝ մի դասագրքով առարկա: Ես համալսարանը ավարտելուց հետո միշտ մենակ զբաղվել եմ թատրոնի ուսումնասիրությամբ: Ինչիս էր պետք էդ առարկան, պլյուս գրաբարը, հայ գաղթօջախների պատմությունը, հայոց լեզուն, չեմ իմանում ինչը, երբ գեթ մի անգամ ինձ պետք չի գալիս: Էդ անիմաստ ժամանակս կտրամադրեի արաբերեն սերիալ նայելուն՝ համ ժամանց ա, համ լեզուդ էս կատարելագործում, չնայած էն վաղտ դե ինտերնետ չկար: 

Ու ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, բրիտանական կրթական համակարգը ապացուցել ա իր աշխարհում լավագույններից մեկը լինելը:

Երեք տարում բարձրագույնը ավարտելու առումով՝ դա երբ ստանում ես բարձրագույն կրթություն առանց մասնագիտացման, լավ բան ա, էն բոլոր աշխատանքների համար, որոնց համար Հայաստանում պահանջում են բարձրագույն կրթություն առանց մանրամասնելու: Այսինքն կիրթ մարդ ես, տեքստ կարաս հավաքես, տվյալների բազայի հետ գործ ունենաս և այլն:


Բանասիրականում էլ պիտի հայոց լեզուն նենց չանցնեն, ոնց անցնում են: Պիտի ամեն կիսամյակ տարբեր հիմնահացերի հետ կապված դասընթացներ լինեն ու ամեն գիտությունների թեկնածու կամ դոկտոր իր մասնագիտացման վերաբերյալ դասախոսի: Թե չէ մեզ օտյանագետը Գողթան  երգերից մինչև Տերյան հայ գրականություն կարդաց, հետաքրքիր էր իհարկե իրան լսելը, բայց երբ Պարոնյան ու Օտյան էինք անցնում, զգացվում էր, որ իր տարերքը էդ ա, հետո էլ չարենցագետը Չարենցից մինչև Մաթևոսյան կարդաց: Իրան նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր էլ չէր լսելը: Գրականության ֆակուլտետում ինքը կարար հայ երգիծաբանություն վերնագրով դասընթաց առաջարկեր: Դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր մարդու համար վիրավորական էլ պիտի լինի դպրոցական մակարդակի լեկցիաներ կարդալը: Բայց Անվերնագիրը շատ լավ ամփոփեց Հայաստանում ընթացող քաղաքական քննարկումների բնույթը, ոնց որ խավար միջնադարում լինենք մեղա Աստծո:

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019), Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (08.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ, քանի մեր մտածելակերպը չի փոխվել՝ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, բան էլ չի փոխվելու, ինչ էլ ուզում է անեն ԲՈՒՀ-երում։

Քանի մենք չեն կարողանում ընկալել, որ կրթությունը  դա *ներդրում է* (լինի բարձրագույն, թե միջնակարգ, միջնակարգ-մասնագիտական և այլն)՝ Էական բան չի փոխվելու։
Քանի դիպլում ունենալը առաջնայինն է, որն ակնկալում ենք ստանալ ծախսված տարիների և միջոցների դիմաց՝ էական բան չի փոխվելու։
Քանի կա "օժիտի" դիպլոմի պահանջարկ, միշտ էլ առաջարկող կգտնվի։

Ու էդ գործում ներկայումս առաջնայինը պետության գործն է, քանի որ պետությունը հանդիսանում է ամենամեծ գործատուն ու դիպլոմ "վաճառողը"։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հաաաա, կեղտոոոոտ, հասկացա ինչ էիր ասում )) Բայց մեկա տուֆտում ես։ 
> 
> P.S. Հետ գնամ ժող հայերենս ուժեղացնեմ, բըլին:


արա, արա... Արայիկ Հարությունյան տեբե վ պոմոշչь  :Tongue:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հայոց հանճարի ևս մի օրինակ.

Մեր կուրսեցի մեկը՝ հորս դասաժամին հերթական քննարկումներից մեկի ընթացքում, երկար-բարակ բուռն քննադատական խոսքով հանդես եկավ Հայաստանում ԲՈՒՀ-ական կրթական համակարգի դեմ:
Հետն էլ՝ սաղս գիտենք էս քննադատողի մտավոր ունակությունների աստիճանը՝ չնայած որ էդ խելքով արդեն 3-րդ կուրս էր հասել..

Հերս էլ տարավ-բերեց՝ առաջարկեց.
- Տղա ջան, եթե հիմա հայոց այբուբենը ծերից-ծեր ասես, սաղ կուրսի մոտ խոսք եմ տալիս, որ էս սեմեստր մեր ամբիոնի քո սաղ զաչոտներն ու քննությունները հաշվի ստացած ա՝ էդ իմ վրա:

Ընդ որում՝ իրանց ամբիոնը մեր մասնագիտականն էր ու բնականաբար 3-րդ կուրսում լիքը առարկա ունեինք իրենց մոտ:

Վերջը՝ դպրոցի 10 տարին ավարտած ու ԲՈՒՀ-ում 3-րդ կուրս հասած էս տղեն ոսկեղենիկ մեսրոպատառն ասեց-ասեց ու կեսից սաղ խառնեց իրար...

Տենց էլի...

Էսօր էդ նույն տղեն Հայաստանում հավեսով մի դեպարտամենտի վարիչ ա ու փողին փող չի ասում )))

----------

Varzor (08.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... Արայիկ Հարությունյան տեբե վ պոմոշչь


Աստված ոչ անի  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սովորաբար օգոստոս սեպտեմբերին մի քանի շաբաթանոց բան ա ու բնականաբար կրեդիտ չի հաշշվում: Կարաս իհարկե մասնագիտանաս կենսաբանություն և անգլերեն առարկաների մեջ, որովհետև սովորաբար մարդիկ երկու առարկաների գծով մասնագիտանալու հնարավորություն ունեն: Եթե էսսե գրելուց կաղում ես, կան երկու ժամանոց վորքշոփներ կամընտրական գրանցվի ու գնա խորհուրդ ստացիր, կամ անգլերենի գծով օգնության մշտական հնարավորություն կա, շաբաթը մի անգամ կարաս գնաս հարցեր տաս կամ գրավորդ ստուգեն մի ժամի շրջանակում: Նորից դա կրեդիտ չի բնականաբար: Պլյուս էսսե գրելու հմտությունների համար, յուրաքանչյուր առարկա առաջին երկու տարում, որում էսսե պիտի գրես, իր լեկցիաներից մեկը տրամադրում ա՝ ուղղություն ցույց տալուն: Բացի էդ ուղղակի էսսե էսսեից հետո գրելով ու ֆիդբեքդ հաշվի առնելով կատարելագործվում ես:
> 
> Էդ անգլերենի օգնության դասերն ու վորքշոփներն էլ բնականաբար անգլերենի ամբիոնը չի տալիս, ասենք գիտությունների թեկնածու, դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր մարդիկ դրանով չեն զբաղվի: Յուրաքանչյուր ամբիոնի ասպիրանտների կարող ա էդպիսի վորքշոփ վարելու հնարավորություն ստանան ու վճարվեն, ես ինքս մեր ֆակուլտետում կազմակերպել եմ ու վարել եմ ժամանակին, պլյուս առանձին ստորաբաժանում կա նաև դրա համար:


Էս մոդելը կոչվում ա «writing across the curriculum», ինչը ենթադրում ա, որ գրեթե բոլոր դասերում գրավոր հանձնարարություններ կան, ու ուսանողները իրենց գրելու հմտությունները լավացնում են ամբողջ կրթության ընթացքում, ոչ թե համակարգված։ Բավականին բարդ մոդել ա՝ լավ իրականացնելու համար, մանավանդ ոչ-հումանիտար բնագավառներում, ու Հայաստանում լիքը տարբեր պատճառներով հաստատ կտապալվի։




> Ու ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, բրիտանական կրթական համակարգը ապացուցել ա իր աշխարհում լավագույններից մեկը լինելը:
> 
> Երեք տարում բարձրագույնը ավարտելու առումով՝ դա երբ ստանում ես բարձրագույն կրթություն առանց մասնագիտացման, լավ բան ա, էն բոլոր աշխատանքների համար, որոնց համար Հայաստանում պահանջում են բարձրագույն կրթություն առանց մանրամասնելու: Այսինքն կիրթ մարդ ես, տեքստ կարաս հավաքես, տվյալների բազայի հետ գործ ունենաս և այլն:


Որ Տրիբունի դրած հղումով գնաս ու գտնես ծրագրի բռոշյուրի հղումը, կտեսնես որ ծրագիրը 3 տարվա ծրագիր է, վերջում էլ դառնում ես կենսաբան, ոչ թե կամպյուտեռով տեքստ հավաքող։ Կամ էլ կարաս սենդվիչ ծրագիր անես, կամ մի տարի դրսերում սովորես (սա էլ gap year-ի նման մի բան ա, ոչ թե զուտ մասնագիտական)։

Իսկ արտասահմանցի ուսանողների համար, ովքեր կամ լեզվի խնդիր ունեն, կամ A-levels-ին անհամապատասխան կրթություն, կա International Foundation Programme, որը մի ամբողջ տարվա ծրագիր ա (կամ արագացված կես տարով), կամ էլ կարաս Integrated foundation year ծրագիր անել, որը 3 տարվա կրթությունը ձգում ա 4 տարվա, բայց թույլ ա տալիս որ քո մասնագիտությամբ դասեր էլ սկսես սկզբից վերցնել։

Գրառմանդ մնացած մասերի stream of consciousness- գլուխս պտտվեց, բայց համաձայն չեմ շատ ասածներիդ հետ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս մոդելը կոչվում ա «writing across the curriculum», ինչը ենթադրում ա, որ գրեթե բոլոր դասերում գրավոր հանձնարարություններ կան, ու ուսանողները իրենց գրելու հմտությունները լավացնում են ամբողջ կրթության ընթացքում, ոչ թե համակարգված։ Բավականին բարդ մոդել ա՝ լավ իրականացնելու համար, մանավանդ ոչ-հումանիտար բնագավառներում, ու Հայաստանում լիքը տարբեր պատճառներով հաստատ կտապալվի։
> 
> 
> 
> Որ Տրիբունի դրած հղումով գնաս ու գտնես ծրագրի բռոշյուրի հղումը, կտեսնես որ ծրագիրը 3 տարվա ծրագիր է, վերջում էլ դառնում ես կենսաբան, ոչ թե կամպյուտեռով տեքստ հավաքող։ Կամ էլ կարաս սենդվիչ ծրագիր անես, կամ մի տարի դրսերում սովորես (սա էլ gap year-ի նման մի բան ա, ոչ թե զուտ մասնագիտական)։
> 
> Իսկ արտասահմանցի ուսանողների համար, ովքեր կամ լեզվի խնդիր ունեն, կամ A-levels-ին անհամապատասխան կրթություն, կա International Foundation Programme, որը մի ամբողջ տարվա ծրագիր ա (կամ արագացված կես տարով), կամ էլ կարաս Integrated foundation year ծրագիր անել, որը 3 տարվա կրթությունը ձգում ա 4 տարվա, բայց թույլ ա տալիս որ քո մասնագիտությամբ դասեր էլ սկսես սկզբից վերցնել։
> 
> Գրառմանդ մնացած մասերի stream of consciousness- գլուխս պտտվեց, բայց համաձայն չեմ շատ ասածներիդ հետ։


Սթիմ  քոնշըզի պահով, ես հենց գիտեի զրուց ենք անում չգիտեի որ բուլիթ փոյնթերով գրառում ա ակնկալվում: Գրառման ոճական հնարքները վերլուծող որևէ գրառման հետ այսուհետ քննարկման չեմ մտնելու: Անգլիական և շոտլանդական բուհերի միջև ահագին տարբերություն կա ու ընդհանրապես բուհից բուհ տարբեր ա: Կոնկրետ մեր բուհում երեք տարում միայն ընդհանուր որակավորում կարաս ստանաս:

----------


## Lion

Ի՞ՆՉՆ ԵՔ ԻՆՉԻ ՀԵՏ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒՄ, ՊԱՐՈ՛Ն ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ

Հայաստանի ԲՈՒՀ-երի ոչ հումանիտար ֆակուլտետներում հայագիտական առարկաների դասավանդման կրճատումը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հիմնավորում է նրանով, թե իբր աշխարհի առաջատար համալսարաններում՝ Հարվարդում և Քեմբրիջում, ոչ հումանիտար ֆակուլտետներում անգլերեն լեզու, գրականություն և, համապատասխանաբար,ԱՄՆ-ի ու Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պատմություն չեն դասավանդվում։

Ադրյոք արդարացվա՞ծ ու տեղի՞ն է Փաշինյանի այս զուգահեռը։ Իհարկե, ո՛չ, որովհետև նա համեմատում է լեզվաժողովրդագրական, լեզվակրթական, լեզվամշակութային, լեզվաքաղաքական, կրթական-սոցիալական և ռազմավարական առումով միմյանցից տրամագծորեն տարբերվող՝ անհամեմատելի իրավիճակները։ Դատեք ինքներդ։

ԼԵԶՎԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

1. Հայոց լեզուն որպես մայրենի լեզու կրողների թիվն աշխարհում 4-5 միլիոնից ավելին չէ (դեռ որակի հարցն էլ մի կողմ դրած)։ Ցավոք, այս թիվը գնալով պակասում է՝ Հայաստանում բնակչության նվազման ու ծերացման, Սփյուռքում անողոք ապամշակութացման և ձուլման գործընթացների՝ «սպիտակ ջարդի» պատճառով։ Հայերենը, փաստորեն, վտանգված լեզու է արդեն միայն իր կրողների փոքրաթիվության բերումով։

Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն է անգլախոսների թվաքանակը։ Անգլերենն արդեն գրեթե մեկ դար է, ինչ գրավում է աշխարհը։ Այն ամենաէքսպանսիոնիստական լեզուն է։ Այսօր անգլախոսները թվապես գերազանցում են կամ հավասար են չինացիներին. 378 միլիոն մարդկանց համար անգլերենը մայրենի լեզու է, իսկ 743 միլիոն մարդկանց համար՝ երկրորդ լեզու (սրանք մի 10 տարով հնացած տվյալներ են)։ Այսինքն՝ անգլերեն խոսում է 1 միլիարդ 121 միլիոն մարդ։ Իսկ եթե հաշվենք նաև անգլերեն թեթևակիորեն իմացողներին, ապա թիվն է՛լ ավելի մեծ է։
Կարող ենք որոշակի մոտավորությամբ պնդել, որ հայերենին տիրապետողների և անգլերենին տիրապետողների թվերը տարբերվում են երեք կարգով (բանասիրական կրթություն ունեցող վերնախավի ներկայացուցիչների համար պարզաբանենք՝ ՀԱԶԱՐ ԱՆԳԱՄ)։

Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

2. ԼԵԶՎԱԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հարվարդում և Քեմբրիջում մասնագիտական գրականությունն ամբողջությամբ՝ 100 տոկոսով անգլերեն է, իսկ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երում՝ մասնագիտական գրականության մեծամասնությունը հաճախ օտար լեզվով է։ Այսինքն՝ Հարվարդի և Քեմբրիջի ուսանողն այսպես թե այնպես անգլերեն շատ ավելի է կարդում ու գրում, քան ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողները՝ հայերեն (ընդ որում, խոսքը վերաբերում է և՛ ոչ հումանիտար, և՛ հումանիտար ֆակուլտետների ուսանողներին)։

Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

3. ԼԵԶՎԱՄՇԱԿՈՒԹԱՅԻՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հարվարդի և Քեմբրիջի ուսանողներն ապրում են անգլերենի բացարձակ գերիշխանության մշակութային պայմաններում։ Նրանց դիտած հեռուստաեթերը, ֆիլմերը, մուլտերը, համերգները գրեթե 100 տոկոսով անգլերեն են։ Նրանց օգտագործած համակարգչային ծրագրերը 100 տոկոսով անգլերեն են։ Նրանց լսած երգերը 100 տոկոսով անգլերեն են (Նույնիսկ Չելենտանոն և Ազնավուրն են նրանց համար անգլերեն երգում)։ Նրանց խաղացած համակարգչային խաղերը 100 տոկոսով անգլերեն են...

ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողների դիտած հեռուստաեթերի, ֆիլմերի, մուլտերի, համերգների միայն մի մասն է հայերեն, իսկ մի շատ զգալի, երբեմն գերակշռող մասը՝ օտար լեզվով է։ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողների օգտագործած համակարգչային ծրագրերը գրեթե 100 տոկոսով օտար լեզվով են։ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողների լսած երգերի կեսից ոչ պակասը կամ ավելին օտար լեզվով են (եթերը ողողված է օտարալեզու երգերով)։ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողների խաղացած համակարգչային խաղերի 100 տոկոսն օտար լեզվով են... Այսինքն՝ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի ուսանողների համար հայերենը շատ հաճախ գերակա լեզու չէ։

Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

4. ԼԵԶՎԱՔԱՂԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հարվարդի համալսարանը գտնվում է Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներում, իսկ Քեմբրիջի համալսարանը՝ Մեծ Բրիտայնիայում։ Երկուսն էլ կայսրություն են, որոնք մասնագիտացած են, մասնավորապես, անգլերեն լեզվի էքսպանսիայի և չափազանց խելացի ու կոշտ լեզվաքաղաքականություն վարելու հարցերում։

Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը նորաստեղծ և թույլ պետություն է, որը մինչև այսօր չունի հայոց լեզվի շահերից բխող հստակ լեզվաքաղաքականություն, ինչի վառ ապացույց է նաև ԿԳՍՄ-ի ու կառավարության խնդրո առարկա ապիկար նախաձեռնությունը։ Այսօրվա իշխանությունները հաստատեցին նախորդների ծրագիրը և վերացրեցին Լեզվի պետական տեսչությունը, դրա փոխարեն ստեղծելով իրավազուրկ և անողնաշար Լեզվի Կոմիտե (որի նույնիսկ անունը փոխառյալ բառից է)։

Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

5. ԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ-ՍՈՑԻԱԼԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հարվարդի և Քեմբրիջի անգլերեն լեզվի, գրականության և պատմության դասախոսական կազմի աշխատավարձը շատ բարձր է, մասնավորապես՝ պրոֆեսորների տարեկան աշխատավարձը կազմում է 40.000 դոլարից մինչև 70.000 և ավել դոլար։ Այսինքն, այդ դասախոսները կարող են նաև առանձնապես չմտածել լրացուցիչ ժամերի մասին։ Ի դեպ, Հարվարդի տարեկան բյուջեն 2019 թ. կազմել է 4.5 միլիարդ դոլար՝ այսինքն ավելին, քան Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարեկան բյուջեն է։

ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի հայոց լեզվի, գրականության և պատմության դասախոսական կազմի աշխատավարձը շատ ցածր է, ամսեկան, միջին հաշվով, 300-400 դոլար (տարեկանը՝ 4000 դոլար)։ Բնական է, որ այդ մարդիկ մեծապես շահագրգռված են լրացուցիչ դասաժամերի մեջ։ Կրճատելով այդ դասաժամերն ուղիղ հարված է հասցվում հայոց լեզվի, գրականության և պատմության մասնագետների կենսամակարդակին և սոցիալական կարգավիճակին՝ այստեղից բխող բոլոր անցանկալի հետևանքներով հանդերձ։ Ու պարզապես երեսպաշտություն է ասել, թե հայոց լեզվի դասախոսները իրենց շահերից ելնելով են պայքարում կառավարության նախագծի դեպ։
Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

6. ՌԱԶՄԱՎԱՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Թեև ԱՄՆ-ն և Մեծ Բրիտանիան արտաքին թշնամիներից վախենալու շատ պատճառներ առանձնապես չունեն, նրանք հրաշալի են հասկանում լեզվի, գրականության, պատմության և մշակույթի պետականակերտ, համախմբող ու միավորող նշանակությունը։

Հայաստանը գտնվում է լինել-չլինելու իրավիճակում, երբ գերակշիռ ուժեր ունեցող թշնամիները՝ Թուրքիան և Ադրբեջանն սպառնում են նրա բուն գոյությանը։ Բայց ՀՀ բարձրագույն քաղաքական ղեկավարությունը մնում է անհաղորդ հայոց լեզվի, պատմության և մշակույթի ազգապահպան, ազգաստեղծ ու պետականաստեղծ զորությանը։

Ի՞նչն եք ինչի հետ համեմատում, պարո՛ն Փաշինյան։

Այս համեմատությունների շարքը կարելի է դեռ երկար շարունակել, բայց այսքանն էլ բավարար է։ Բաղդատելով Հարվարդն ու Քեմբրիջը Հայաստանի ԲՈՒՀ-երի հետ, Փաշինյանը ևս մեկ անգամ ցուցադրեց իր անպատրաստությունը պետության համար ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեցող միանգամից մի քանի բնագավառներում։

*Արմեն Այվազյան*

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սթիմ  քոնշըզի պահով, ես հենց գիտեի զրուց ենք անում չգիտեի որ բուլիթ փոյնթերով գրառում ա ակնկալվում: Գրառման ոճական հնարքները վերլուծող որևէ գրառման հետ այսուհետ քննարկման չեմ մտնելու: Անգլիական և շոտլանդական բուհերի միջև ահագին տարբերություն կա ու ընդհանրապես բուհից բուհ տարբեր ա: Կոնկրետ մեր բուհում երեք տարում միայն ընդհանուր որակավորում կարաս ստանաս:


Շին ջան, որտե՞ղ տեսար «գրառման ոճական հնարքները վերլուծող» գրառում։ Այդ stream of consciousness-ի մասին ակնարկը մենակ առ այն էր, որ դժվար էր մտքիդ թելին հետևելը ինչի հետևանքով դժվար էր կարծիքիդ առանձին մասերին անդրադառնալը։ Ու սա ասում էի միայն այն պատճառով, որ անհամաձայնությունս եմ արտահայտում, առանց կոնկրետ անհամաձայնության կետը նշելու, ինչը, միգուցե նկատած կլինես, իմ քննարկման ձևը չի։ Այնպես որ այդտեղ ոչ թե վերլուծություն կամ քննադատություն էր, այլ միմիայն. «համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ հետ, բայց դժվար ա pinpoint անել թե ինչի հետ կոնկրետ համաձայն չեմ»։

Շնորհակալություն կոնկրետացնելու համար, որ ասածդ ձեր բուհի մասին էր՝ նախորդ գրածիցդ դա չէր երևում, մանավանդ որ անդրադառնում էիր «երեք տարվա մասին», ինչի մասին մինչև այդ ես էի մենակ խոսել կոնկրետ Տրիբունի օրինակի պահով։ Սենթ Էնդրյուսի բնական գիտությունների ծրագրերը նայեցի, ու այն դիմորդներին, ովքեր գիտեն թե կոնկրետ ինչ են ուզում սովորել և ունեն համապատասխան պատրաստվածություն (էլի A-levels-ի մասին ա խոսքը), կարող են միանգամից 4 տարվա ծրագրի երկորդ կուրսից նստել, իսկ ամբողջ 4 տարվա ծրագիրը թույլ ա տալիս առաջին երկու տարում երկու տարբեր մասնագիտություններում դասեր վերցնել, ասենք ֆիզիկա ու կենսաբ խոսքի, կամ ֆիզիկա ու պատմություն։ Այսինքն բնական գիտությունների կոնտեքստում ծրագրի երկարացումը 4 տարվան միայն ճկունություն ա տալիս, այլապես նման ա բրիտանական մնացած շատ համալսարանների 3 տարվա ծրագրին։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի՞ՆՉՆ ԵՔ ԻՆՉԻ ՀԵՏ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒՄ, ՊԱՐՈ՛Ն ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
> 
> Հայաստանի ԲՈՒՀ-երի ոչ հումանիտար ֆակուլտետներում հայագիտական առարկաների դասավանդման կրճատումը Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հիմնավորում է նրանով, թե իբր աշխարհի առաջատար համալսարաններում՝ Հարվարդում և Քեմբրիջում, ոչ հումանիտար ֆակուլտետներում անգլերեն լեզու, գրականություն և, համապատասխանաբար,ԱՄՆ-ի ու Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պատմություն չեն դասավանդվում։
> 
> Ադրյոք արդարացվա՞ծ ու տեղի՞ն է Փաշինյանի այս զուգահեռը։ Իհարկե, ո՛չ, որովհետև նա համեմատում է լեզվաժողովրդագրական, լեզվակրթական, լեզվամշակութային, լեզվաքաղաքական, կրթական-սոցիալական և ռազմավարական առումով միմյանցից տրամագծորեն տարբերվող՝ անհամեմատելի իրավիճակները։ Դատեք ինքներդ։
> 
> ԼԵԶՎԱԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 1. Հայոց լեզուն որպես մայրենի լեզու կրողների թիվն աշխարհում 4-5 միլիոնից ավելին չէ (դեռ որակի հարցն էլ մի կողմ դրած)։ Ցավոք, այս թիվը գնալով պակասում է՝ Հայաստանում բնակչության նվազման ու ծերացման, Սփյուռքում անողոք ապամշակութացման և ձուլման գործընթացների՝ «սպիտակ ջարդի» պատճառով։ Հայերենը, փաստորեն, վտանգված լեզու է արդեն միայն իր կրողների փոքրաթիվության բերումով։
> ...


Արմեն Այվազյանից սենց թույլ ջուրծեծոցի չէի սպասում...

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ծլնգ ջան, էդ սաղ բերածդ հղումներում լեզվի հետ կապ ունեցող բաները դժվար կլի Անգլերեն լեզվի կուրս համարել, բայց եթե դու տենց ես ուզում, նո պրոբլեմ, մեկա ընդհանուր յուղ ենք վառում, ոչ Հայոց լեզուն հանելով մեր ԲՈՒՀ-երը կնմանվեն ԲՈՒՀ-երի, ոչ էլ թողնելով, սաղ ազգային շուխուռը դատարկ բանի համար ա, Անվերնագիրը շատ լավ ընդհանրացրեց։ Միկողմից մարդիկ զբաղված են կոսմեծիկ տուֆտաբանություններով՝ Հայեց լեզուն հանել, ժամը առաջ ու հետ տալ․․․ մյուս կողմից էլ քննադատող մասսան, որ կպռչկվել ա տուֆտա բաներից։ Երկու կողմերում էլ երևակայության դեֆիցիտ կա։

----------

Ծլնգ (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ ջան, էդ սաղ բերածդ հղումներում լեզվի հետ կապ ունեցող բաները դժվար կլի Անգլերեն լեզվի կուրս համարել, բայց եթե դու տենց ես ուզում, նո պրոբլեմ, մեկա ընդհանուր յուղ ենք վառում, ոչ Հայոց լեզուն հանելով մեր ԲՈՒՀ-երը կնմանվեն ԲՈՒՀ-երի, ոչ էլ թողնելով, սաղ ազգային շուխուռը դատարկ բանի համար ա, Անվերնագիրը շատ լավ ընդհանրացրեց։ Միկողմից մարդիկ զբաղված են կոսմեծիկ տուֆտաբանություններով՝ Հայեց լեզուն հանել, ժամը առաջ ու հետ տալ․․․ մյուս կողմից էլ քննադատող մասսան, որ կպռչկվել ա տուֆտա բաներից։ Երկու կողմերում էլ երևակայության դեֆիցիտ կա։


Հա հեչ, իմ համար քննարկումը ոչ թե որոշում-մորոշման մասին էր, այլ ընդհանուր գաղափարի, թե արդյոք պետք են ոչ-հումանիտար ուսանողներին բուհերում լեզվական դասեր, թե չէ։ Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով ինչքան ավտոնոմիա ստանան բուհերը, այնքան լավ, որ ամեն մի քաքլանություն սենց շուխուր չդառնա ու քաղաքականացվի։

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Պոլիծեխնիկն էսօր Հարվարդ դառնա՝ յանի դպրոցն ավարտածը կկարենա՞ էնտեղ դիմանալ:

Բարեփոխումբերը դպրոցից ու մանկապարտեզից ա պետք սկսել, հետո՝ քայլ առ քայլ, հասնել ԲՈՒՀ:

Եթե տանդ հիմքը ծուռ ա գցած, յանի կռիշի ռեմոնտդ ո՞ւմ մրգին ա:

Բելգիան ճիշտ ա Ֆինլանդիա չի, բայց դաժը ստեղ առաջին դասարանից սկսած երեխեքին սոցիուումում ապրելու կանոններ են սովորացնում:
Ծնողը տանը կարա լիքը բան սովորացնի կամ չսովորացնի, պետությունը հո դրա հույսին չի՞ մնալու:

Ասենք տարրական դասարանի երեխեքին էլեմենտար փոստ են տանում ու նամակ ուղարկել սովորացնում, հեծանիվ քշել, լողալ, պատմություն գրել, հետո պատմել (էս էլ՝ գրելու ու խոսքի էթիկա)..

Տո պարբերաբար ամենատարբեր մասնագիտությունների մարդիկ են գալիս ու իրենց աշխատանքը ներկայացնում:
Հրշեջը թողում ա ագնետուշիծել փչեն, բժիշկը մտցնում ա Շտապ Օգնության մեքենա ու առաջին օգնության պարագաները թողնում փորձարկում, ոստիկանը նառուչնիկ ա ցույց տալիս ու էլի լիքը լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ:
Մարդիկ երկրի ապագա քաղաքացի են մեծացնում, ոչ թե դասերից թռնել ու քուչում իրար գլուխ ջարդել:

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Ուլուանա (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ի՞ՆՉՆ ԵՔ ԻՆՉԻ ՀԵՏ
> 
> ....
> 
> *Արմեն Այվազյան*


Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ այս կամ որոշումը կայացնելիս հիմնվում կամ վկայակոչում են "առաջադեմ երկրներում այդպես է, ուրեմն մենք էլ..."՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու քո երկրում գոյություն ունեցող իրադրությունների առանձնահատկությունները կամ հիմնվելով քո պետական անկախ անալիզի վրա, էդտեղ ես տեսնում եմ հերթական գավառամտությունը, բայց էս գրածի հեղինակի բերած արգումենտներն էլ փուչիկային, խնդրի հետ կապ չունեցող թխուկներ էին, այլ կերպ ասած՝ դեմագոգիա։

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... որ ամեն մի քաքլանություն սենց շուխուր չդառնա ու քաղաքականացվի։


Ինձ թվում է շուխուրն ու «քաղաքականանցնելը» ուրիշ բազար ա, էս սաղ հավայի ժխորի հետևում հիմնականում թալանած փողերով աշխատող մեդիան ա ու աբիժնիկները, մեկ էլ հավայի ինքնահաստատվողները:
Ես չեմ կարծում, որ սրանք բոլորը պետության դարդից ու ցավից են շուխուր սարքել, ու իրականում սրանց սարքած անտրամաբանական ու դատարկ շուխուրի արդյունքը մենակ խանգարելը, ակտուալ խնդիրներից շեղելն ու հավայի թոզ ու դուման ստեղծելն ա:
ՈՒ ամենամազալունն էն ա, որ բացարձակ շուխուր անողների օգտին չի, նույնիսկ հակառակը, տպավորություն է առաջացնում, որ հիմիկվա իշխանությունները լուրջ կամ կտրուկ քայլեր են անում, պահպանողական մասսան էլ ընդվզում ա, քացա՛խ ձեզ:
էլի եմ ասել՝ սենց խիյար «ընդդիմախոսությունը»-ը Նիկոլի հավերժ ընդդիմության գարանտ ա, իրենց 80% անգրագետ մեդիայով, անգաղափար «քաղաքագետներով», «մեկնաբաններով», «մասնագետներով», նստեն սպասեն իշխանությունները մի հատ կիսախելոք կամ կիսաապուշ քայլ անեն՝ սրանք ոռնան:
Փուչ շուխուր ա, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում կհանդարտվի, փողի աղբյուրները կպակասեն, կվերադառնանք մեր բորշությանը, կամ էլ կարող ա լավ լինի…

----------

Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ այս կամ որոշումը կայացնելիս հիմնվում կամ վկայակոչում են "առաջադեմ երկրներում այդպես է, ուրեմն մենք էլ..."՝ առանց հաշվի առնելու քո երկրում գոյություն ունեցող իրադրությունների առանձնահատկությունները կամ հիմնվելով քո պետական անկախ անալիզի վրա, էդտեղ ես տեսնում եմ հերթական գավառամտությունը, բայց էս գրածի հեղինակի բերած արգումենտներն էլ փուչիկային, խնդրի հետ կապ չունեցող թխուկներ էին, այլ կերպ ասած՝ դեմագոգիա։


Եթե ուզում ենք մրցունակ կրթական համակարգ ունենալ պիտի համաշխարհային փորձը հաշվի առնենք

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Ծլնգ (09.11.2019), Վիշապ (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ուզում ենք մրցունակ կրթական համակարգ ունենալ պիտի համաշխարհային փորձը հաշվի առնենք


Նույնը ես կասեի իշխանական համակարգի, սահմանադրության, օրենքների մասին, վերջապես աղբի վերամշակման, հանքարդյունաբերության, ճանապարհաշինարարության, գյուղատնտեսության․․․ 
Հեչ ամոթ չի կրկնօրինակելը, սովորելը, ամոթ ա գոյություն ունեցող լուծումները թողած նորից հեծանիվ հնարել, կարծես Հայաստանը մոլորակի միակ երկիրն ա, կամ էլ ինտերնետ չունի։

----------

Շինարար (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Արմեն Այվազյանից սենց թույլ ջուրծեծոցի չէի սպասում...


Կներես, եղբայր, բայց մի տեսակ լուրջ չի, էլի, տենց համապարփակ կարծիքին մեկ տողով նման պատասխան տալը։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու՝ մանրամասնիր...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Նասդաքում հոդված վերջին եվրոբոնդերի տեղաբաշխման մասին։




> Ի միջի այլոց, չեմ ուզում շատ բարդացնեմ, բայց էս վերջին տեղաբաշխման կուպոն ռեյթը 4.2 չի, 3.95 ա, այսինքն իրականում ավելի ցածր ա, այսինքն սպասարկումը կատարվելու ա 3,95-ով։ Բլին, կրկնում եմ, ոչ մի հետխորհդային երկիր չի կարում սենց միջոցները ներգարվի, երևի մենակ Ռուսաստանը, էն էլ կասկածում եմ։


Ոնցոր թե այնքան էլ «ոչ մի» չի․․․



> Armenia's 2025 bonds are yielding 3.9% - a touch above Azerbaijan's and Uzbekistan's 2024 bonds at 3.3% and 3.5% respectively.

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է շուխուրն ու «քաղաքականանցնելը» ուրիշ բազար ա, էս սաղ հավայի ժխորի հետևում հիմնականում թալանած փողերով աշխատող մեդիան ա ու աբիժնիկները, մեկ էլ հավայի ինքնահաստատվողները:
> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ սրանք բոլորը պետության դարդից ու ցավից են շուխուր սարքել, ու իրականում սրանց սարքած անտրամաբանական ու դատարկ շուխուրի արդյունքը մենակ խանգարելը, ակտուալ խնդիրներից շեղելն ու հավայի թոզ ու դուման ստեղծելն ա:
> ՈՒ ամենամազալունն էն ա, որ բացարձակ շուխուր անողների օգտին չի, նույնիսկ հակառակը, տպավորություն է առաջացնում, որ հիմիկվա իշխանությունները լուրջ կամ կտրուկ քայլեր են անում, պահպանողական մասսան էլ ընդվզում ա, քացա՛խ ձեզ:
> էլի եմ ասել՝ սենց խիյար «ընդդիմախոսությունը»-ը Նիկոլի հավերժ ընդդիմության գարանտ ա, իրենց 80% անգրագետ մեդիայով, անգաղափար «քաղաքագետներով», «մեկնաբաններով», «մասնագետներով», նստեն սպասեն իշխանությունները մի հատ կիսախելոք կամ կիսաապուշ քայլ անեն՝ սրանք ոռնան:
> Փուչ շուխուր ա, որը ժամանակի ընթացքում կհանդարտվի, փողի աղբյուրները կպակասեն, կվերադառնանք մեր բորշությանը, կամ էլ կարող ա լավ լինի…


շուխուռի մոմենտով համաձայն եմ հետդ, բայց քաղաքականացվելը ոչ թե շուխուռի իմաստով էի ասում, այլ այն, որ նախարարության ներթափանցումը բուհական ծրագրերի մեջ չի կարող չքաղաքականացվել, սրա պատճառով էլ կողմ եմ այս իմաստով «ապակենտրոնացման»։ Հեն ա Լիոնի բերած Այվազյանն էլ ա ասում, որ հումանիտար գիտության մասնագետներին անգործ են թողում ու բան․ եթե բուհի մակարդակով այս հարցը լուծվի, ու հումանիտար ֆակուլտետները փորձեն իրենց համար սենց «գրդոն» կպցնել բուհի բոլոր ֆակուլտետներում, դրա հարցը արագ կարա լուծվի՝ թե ուզում ես ֆիզիկոսներին պատմություն դասավանդես, պիտի թողես, որ պատմաբաններին ֆիզիկա դասավանդենք՝ մեյդանից հանելով կրթական ոլորտի գրեյֆը։ Իսկ եթե նախարարության մակարդակում պիտի սենց հարցերը լուծվեն, բեսամթ լոբբիինգի կառուցվածքներ ի գործ կդնվեն նախարարության միջոցով սենց բաներ հարկադրելու՝ ազգայնագաղափարական պատճառաբանությամբ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կներես, եղբայր, բայց մի տեսակ լուրջ չի, էլի, տենց համապարփակ կարծիքին մեկ տողով նման պատասխան տալը։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու՝ մանրամասնիր...


Ես փորձեմ համապարփակ կարծիքին համապարփակ պատասխան տալ․ Արմեն Այվազյանի համեմատա-քննադատական լեզվա-պատմա-ազգայնական զեկույցը համապարփակ ջուրծեծոցի էր։

Բայց գիտեմ էլի սրտովդ չի լինելու, դրա համար մի առաջարկ ունեմ․ Այվազյանի 6 կետերից ցանկացածը ընտրի, որի հետ դու ինքդ ես համաձայն, ավելացրու մի երկու հիմնավորում, թե ինչու ես համաձայն, մենք էլ փորձենք արձագանքել դրան, թե չէ սենց որ ամեն մի համապարփակ տռռողին «լուրջ» պատասխաններ տանք վայթե ակումբը պոլիծեխնիկից առաջ Հարվարդ դառնա։

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Գաղթական (09.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նասդաքում հոդված վերջին եվրոբոնդերի տեղաբաշխման մասին։
> 
> 
> Ոնցոր թե այնքան էլ «ոչ մի» չի․․․


Ջան, ստեղ գրածը 2025 bond-ի մասին ա, ու yield-ի։ Մեր վերջին թողարկածը 2029 bond ա, ու ես գրել էի coupon rate-ի մասին:

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Ծլնգ (10.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կներես, եղբայր, բայց մի տեսակ լուրջ չի, էլի, տենց համապարփակ կարծիքին մեկ տողով նման պատասխան տալը։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու՝ մանրամասնիր...


Երկար ա գրած դդա համար ա համապարփակ, թե՞ դու ես մեջբերել, դրա համար: 

Կեսն էլ մոռացել ես գունազարդես, կարդալ չի լինում: 

Ասեմ, չորրորդ դասարանի մակարդակի շարադրություն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Գաղթական (09.11.2019), Ծլնգ (10.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կներես, եղբայր, բայց մի տեսակ լուրջ չի, էլի, տենց համապարփակ կարծիքին մեկ տողով նման պատասխան տալը։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու՝ մանրամասնիր...


Լիոն ջան, էլ ջուրծեծոցին ո՞նց ա լինում: Նիկոլը խոսքի մեջ մի բան ա ասել, սա էլ դրել՝ էդ մի նախադասությանը 7 հարկանի անդրադարձ ա գրել:
Հարց ա ծագում՝ Արմեն Այվազյանը էս երկար լոլոյով ի՞նչ խնդիր էր փորձում լուծել՝ ցույց տալ թե Նիկոլի համեմատությունը անտեղին է՞ր, թե՞ ապացուցել ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երում Հայոց լեզվի ու պատմության դասավանդման հույժ անհրաժեշտությունը:

Թե երկրորդը՝ ոչ մի արգումենտ չտեսա հօգուտ դրա..
Թե առաջինը՝ իմմմաստըը՞ը...

----------

Varzor (09.11.2019), Աթեիստ (09.11.2019), Ծլնգ (10.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար՝ Արմենի ասածում մեծ իմաստ կար, որին տրամաբանական հակադարձում առայժմ չեմ տեսնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց գիտեմ էլի սրտովդ չի լինելու, դրա համար մի առաջարկ ունեմ․ Այվազյանի 6 կետերից ցանկացածը ընտրի, որի հետ դու ինքդ ես համաձայն, ավելացրու մի երկու հիմնավորում, թե ինչու ես համաձայն, մենք էլ փորձենք արձագանքել դրան, թե չէ սենց որ ամեն մի համապարփակ տռռողին «լուրջ» պատասխաններ տանք վայթե ակումբը պոլիծեխնիկից առաջ Հարվարդ դառնա։


Անհույս ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ծլնգ (10.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար՝ Արմենի ասածում մեծ իմաստ կար, որին տրամաբանական հակադարձում առայժմ չեմ տեսնում։


Ապեր, մի քիչ էլ ես մասնագիտականը "գազ" տամ, կլինի?  :Smile: 

Ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, անկախ աղբյուրից և  իսկությունից, ունի արժեք` ինֆորմացիոն արժեք:

Կոնկրետ էդ գրածները, այո զուտ իրենք իրենցով իմաստ ունեն, բայց ինֆորմացիոն արժեքը շատ ցածր է, քանի որ, նշեմ հիմնական և առավել հանրամատչելի պատճառները.
1. Համարյա ամբողջությամբ պարունակում է այն, ինչն արդեն համարյա բոլորիս հայտնի է,
2. Տրված ինֆորմացիան կիրառական տեսանկյունից պիտանի չէ` չենք կարող կիրառել  որևէ խնդրի լուծումը գտնելու համար
3. Հանդիսանում է ուղղակի հակադարձում, տրամաբանորեն չկապվելով հակադարձվող ինֆորմացիայի հետ 

Հետևաբար` ցածրարժեք, ոչ պիտանի,  ինֆորմացիա էր

----------

Շինարար (10.11.2019), Տրիբուն (09.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ջան, ստեղ գրածը 2025 bond-ի մասին ա, ու yield-ի։ Մեր վերջին թողարկածը 2029 bond ա, ու ես գրել էի coupon rate-ի մասին:


Հա  :Jpit:  աչքիս ես էլ քո հետ գամ ժողում կարդալ սովորելու․․․

Հ․Գ․
Բայց դե եթե սենց ցածր են իրենց բոնդերի յիելդերը, ուրեմն բավական պահանջարկ ունեն, որ նոր խելամիտ թողարկման դեպքում մերինի կարգի կամ ավելի ցածր coupon rate-ով տեղաբաշխեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա  աչքիս ես էլ քո հետ գամ ժողում կարդալ սովորելու․․․


Մի հատ անեգդոտ կա, է, էն որ մերը երեխուն ասում ա․ հորդ վրա հույս դնեինք հիմա դու չէի լինի։  :LOL: 

Հիմի մերն ա, ժողի վրա հույս դնենք, հայերենն էլ կմոռանանք, ուր մնաց yield ու coupon rate սովորենք։ Ուրեմն մեր քամբախ ինստիտուտում, կառավարման ֆակուլտետում մագիստրատուրա են ընդունում «Գործարար վարչարարություն /կառավարում/» մասնագիտությամբ, ու կողքից Մարքեթինգի և բիզնեսի կազմակերպման ֆակուլտետում մագիստրատուրա են ընդունում «Բիզնեսի կազմակերպում» մասնագիտությամբ։ Սրանք բիզնեսը կազմակերպում են, տալիս նրանց կառավարման  :LOL:  Վոբշեմ, մարդ ասում ա սաղ բաժինները փակեն, մենակ հայոց լեզու ու պատմություն դասավանդեն բակալավրիատում, մագիստրատուրան էլ մենակ եկեղեցու պատմությունը լինի․ հենա մեր ՀԱԵ-ից ավելի կազմակերպված բիզնես երևի Հայաստանում չկա, երեխեքը ընդեղ էլ պռակտիկա կանցնեն «Մոմի արտադրությունը, վաճառքը ու ԱԱՀ-ից խուսափելու օրինական ճանապարհները» կամ «Կնունք-հարսանիքից շահույթի մաքսիմիզացիայի հիմնախնդիրները» թեմաներով։ 

Հենա, Սուվարյանն էլ դեմ չի լինի, ժողի նախկին ռեկտոր մարդ ա, գիտի ինչ ա ասում․ աղանդներ, բան։ Երեխեքը աղանդներից ապահով լինեն, մենք մի կեսին բիզնես կսովորացնենք, մյուս կեսին գործարարություն։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Դե որ Լիոն ախպերը Արմեն Այվազյան ա ցիտում, ես էլ ինքս ինձ ցիտեմ ։ճ

----

ՀԱՅՈՑ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ ԲՈՒՀՈՒՄ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ ԱՌԱՐԿԱ ԼԻՆԵԼ-ՉԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ

Խոստացել էի, որ էս թեմայով գրելու եմ: Բայց նախքան բուն ասելիքիս անցնելն ուզում եմ անպայման անդրադառնալ մի մտքի, որը ամենատարբեր ձևակերպումներով լսել կամ կարդացել եմ վերջին օրերին: Ասում են, որ քանի դեռ դպրոցում նորմալ հայերեն չեն սովորում, ԲՈՒՀ-ում պետք է դասավանդվի հայոց լեզուն, որ չիմացողները սովորեն: Հետաքրքիր է, հայերենի մասին սենց բան ասողները հասկանու՞մ են, թե ի՜նչ սարսափելի բան են ասում: Ախր ուսանող դառնալու համար պետք է հայերենի քննություն հանձնես: Ու եթե հայերեն չիմանալով ընդունվել ես, ուրեմն ընդունվել ես կաշառքով: Այլ կերպ ասած էս մտքի հեղինակներն ակամայից աջակցում են կոռուպցիային: Եթե ընդունվել ես ԲՈՒՀ, ուրեմն կա՛մ հայերենի բավարար գիտելիք ունես, կա՛մ էլ դու չպետք է լինեիր էդտեղ, փողով ես ընդունվել: Ուրեմն անկախ դպրոցում կրթության որակի փոխել-չփոխելուց (անպայման պետք է փոխվի), պետք է հստակ սահմանանենք քաղաքականություն, որ կոռուպցիան անթույլատրելի ա, ԲՈՒՀ պետք է ընդունվի միայն ու միայն բավարար գիտելիք ունեցողը, անկախ նրանից, թե որտեղ է ստացել այդ գիտելիքը:

Հիմա գանք հայերենին: Պատկերացրեք, որ մեկը ընդունվի բանասիրական ֆակուլտետ ու իր հետ սկսեն թվաբանություն անցնել. սովորեցնեն թվերը, գումարել-հանելը: Աբսուրդ է, չէ՞: Նույն էլ լեզվին է վերաբերվում: Սա էն դեպքը չի, երբ կրկնությունը գիտության մայրն է: Էն, ինչ ներառված է ոչ մասնագիտական ֆակուլտետների հայերենի կուրսում, իր մեջ չի պարունակում որևէ բան, որն ուսանողը արդեն իսկ չգիտի. նույն դպրոցական կուրսի կրկնությունը ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ է:

Պե՞տք է հայերենի ուսուցումը ԲՈՒՀ-ում, թե՞ ոչ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ցանկալի է, բայց բացարձակ ոչ էն տեսքով, ինչ հիմա կա ու ոչ բոլորի համար: Բանասիրականի դասախոսներն ու ուսանողները, իմ պատկերացմամբ, հիմա պետք է ոգևորված ծեծեին ռեկտորատների, գիտական խորհուրդների դռները, աղերսելով ու պահանջելով, որ իրենց տրված էս ազատությունը կարողանան օգտագործել ի շահ ԲՈՒՀ-ի ու ուսանողների, կրթության լավացման:

Պետք է ասեին, որ մենք սկսում ենք կազմել նոր կուրսեր ամեն ֆակուլտետի համար, ըստ որի ոչ թե կրկնելու ենք դպրոցական կուրսը, այլ ունենալու ենք նոր առարկաներ: Ունենալու ենք, օրինակ, մասնագիտական տերմինաբանության ու մասնագիտական հայերենի կուրսեր: Ունենալու ենք բանավոր խոսքի ու հռետորաբանության կուրսեր: Ունենալու ենք ենթադրենք համեմատական լեզվաբանության կուրսեր: Գուցե արևմտահայերեն որոշ ֆակուլտետների համար: Եվ այլն, և այլն, և այլն: Ու որ էդ կուրսերը նենց խնամքով ենք կազմելու, նենց հետաքրքիր ենք սարքելու, էնքան գիտելիք տվող ենք սարքելու, որ ուսանողներն իրենց ճղելու են էդ կուրսերին գալու համար, ոչ թե գան նստեն դպրոցական կուրսի կրկնությանը ու ձանձրույթից հորանջելով իրենց տետրերի մեջ ձևավոր տառերով սեփական անունները գրեն:

Ու էս կուրսերը պետք է լինեն ընտրովի: Ուսանողն ինքը պետք է կարողանա ընտրել, ուզու՞մ է իր լեզուն, հայերենի գիտելիքը խորացնել էսինչ ուղղությամբ, թե՞ չի ուզում: Եթե չի ուզում, իր գործն է: Բուհ գալով ինքն արդեն բավական նորմալ մակարդակի պետք է իմանա հայերեն: Բայց ձեր կազմած կուրսերը պետք է էնքան լավ սարքեիք, հարգելի բանասերներ, որ ուսանողները հերթ կանգնեին դրանք ընտրելու համար:

Փոխարենն ի՞նչ եք անում: Պաշտպանում եք ձեր անտատասկ ճանապարհը՝ անըդհատ նույն ձանձրալի կուրսն անցնելու, որը ոչ ձեզ է հետաքրքիր, ոչ ձեր ուսանողներին, բայց սենց հեշտ ա, դուք բան չեք անում, դեռ դպրոցում անգիր արած սահմանումներն եք կարդալու, թելադրություն տալու ու հանգիստ գնալու եք բազմոցին թիկն տված ձեր տաք թեյը խմելու:

Ու դեռ դու՞ք եք խոսում հայերենը պահպանելուց ու զարգացնելուց, սիրելի ակտիվիստներ, որ քայլ չեք անում, շանսն անգամ չեք ուզում օգտագործել հայերենը Հայոց աշխարհում զարգացնելու համար: Ախր ձեզ տվել են էդ հնարավորությունն ու ազատությունը, ո՞նց կարող եք օգտվելու փոխարեն ընդդիմանալ: Ու ու՞մ եք մեղադրում հայերենի դեմ պայքարելու մեջ: Նախարարի՞ն: Չէ, լու՞րջ: Արայիկի՞ն եք մեղադրում: Տո դուք ձեր փափուկ աթոռներին նստել, համակերպվել էիք ամեն ինչին, երբ էդ նույն Արայիկը պայքարում էր Հայերենի համար: Էն ժամանակ հո հիմիկվա նման չէր, որ դուք էլ դուրս գայիք պայքարելու: Վախեցած տեղներդ նստած էիք ու աջակցում էիք նրանց, ովքեր հենց հայերենի դեմ էին պայքարում: Հիմա ումի՞ց եք պաշտպանում հայերենը: Հայերենի պաշտպանների՞ց: Խելքներին աշեցեք...

...օրենքի էս նախագիծը լավ հնարավորություն է հայերենը զարգացնելու, հասարակության գիտելիքը շեշտակիորեն մեծացնելու, հայերենի կիրառական կուրսեր ստեղծելու համար: Այս հնարավորությունը բաց թողնելը հանցագործություն է:

----------

boooooooom (11.11.2019), Tiger29 (10.11.2019), Varzor (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (10.11.2019), Գաղթական (11.11.2019), Շինարար (10.11.2019), Ուլուանա (11.11.2019), Տրիբուն (10.11.2019)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Որ հիշում եմ ինչ տիպի հայոց լեզուն բարդացնում էր մեր կյանքը ԲՈՒՀում, բա հայոց պատմությունը, առավել ևս, որ դպրոցից եկած մարդիկ, ովքեր վստահ էին, որ Հայկը քրիստոնյա էր, Արարատն էլ Հայաստանի տարածքում է, ոչ մի ավել բան չտվեց ու իրենք երևի մինչև հիմա ճիշտը չգիտեն (( :
Մեզ մոտ, մեկ ա, 80% չգիտի ինչի համար է ընդունվում, ինչ ա դառնալու, ու վապշե, էդ իրեն պետք ա թե չէ, ներկայիս համալսարանների դիմաց միտինգ անողները վկա:

Էս սենց, իսկ առհասարակ, տանել չեմ կարող Նիկոլի թիմի մեծ մասին, շատերին համարում եմ լուզեր ու բլա-բլա-բլա, ինքըս ավելի շատ տուժել եմ իրենց անգործությունից, քան նախկիններից, բայց... Բայց , որ հիշում եմ, ովքեր էին նախկինները, դաշնակահանրապետական ազգային արժեքների ու վեհ կրոնի ջատագով գողականները, ու տեսնում եմ հիմա իրանց պաշտպանողներին, տեսնում եմ Նիկոլի թիմի իբր անհաջողություններից ուրախացողներին ու հեգնողներին, էն որ ուզում եմ ասեմ, յախք, յախք արա (էստեղ էլ Լիոնը վկա):

----------

boooooooom (11.11.2019), Freeman (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (11.11.2019), Շինարար (11.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պետք է ասեին, որ մենք սկսում ենք կազմել նոր կուրսեր ամեն ֆակուլտետի համար, ըստ որի ոչ թե կրկնելու ենք դպրոցական կուրսը, այլ ունենալու ենք նոր առարկաներ: Ունենալու ենք, օրինակ, մասնագիտական տերմինաբանության ու մասնագիտական հայերենի կուրսեր: Ունենալու ենք բանավոր խոսքի ու հռետորաբանության կուրսեր: Ունենալու ենք ենթադրենք համեմատական լեզվաբանության կուրսեր: Գուցե արևմտահայերեն որոշ ֆակուլտետների համար: Եվ այլն, և այլն, և այլն:


Երանի թե կարղանայինք վստահ լինել, որ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երը բարոյապես ու ֆիզիկապես պատրաստ կլինեն նման ավտոնոմիայի ու, գիտակցական ու կազմակերպչական բարձր մակարդակ ցույց տալով, առանց վերևից ուղղորդման, կկարողանան ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվել, թե հայոց լեզվի ինչ նոր ձևեր են իրենց անհրաժեշտ ու «պատվիրեն» դրանք բանասերներին:

Նենց չի էլի, որ ռեկտորները կամ գիտխորհուրդների բոլոր անդամները շնորհալի ու լուսավոր մարդիկ են, Հայոց աշխարհի բոլոր ԲՈՒՀ-երն էլ 1.5 տարում մեծածախ առևտրի կենտրոններից վերածվել են իրական կրթօջախների ու գիտության զարգացման ջատագովների...

----------

Lion (11.11.2019), Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասով հետ կանգնելով ազգային գաղափարների աջակցումից և փորձ կատարելով աջակցել «համամարդկային», բայց իրականում կանգնելով «կոսմոպոլիտ» և ժամանակի փորձությունը չանցած գաղափարների կողմը, հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, Դուք հիանալի առիթ եք տալիս ՈՉԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼՈՒ ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ուժերին կանգնել ազգային դիրքերի վրա և հարվածել Ձեզ։

Ամեն ինչից զատ, որի մասին այս օրերին շատ խոսեցի, սա նաև կոպիտ քաղաքական սխալ էր, ընդ որում այն կարող է շարունակվել։

----------


## Chuk

> Երանի թե կարղանայինք վստահ լինել, որ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երը բարոյապես ու ֆիզիկապես պատրաստ կլինեն նման ավտոնոմիայի ու, գիտակցական ու կազմակերպչական բարձր մակարդակ ցույց տալով, առանց վերևից ուղղորդման, կկարողանան ինքնուրույն կողմնորոշվել, թե հայոց լեզվի ինչ նոր ձևեր են իրենց անհրաժեշտ ու «պատվիրեն» դրանք բանասերներին:
> 
> Նենց չի էլի, որ ռեկտորները կամ գիտխորհուրդների բոլոր անդամները շնորհալի ու լուսավոր մարդիկ են, Հայոց աշխարհի բոլոր ԲՈՒՀ-երն էլ 1.5 տարում մեծածախ առևտրի կենտրոններից վերածվել են իրական կրթօջախների ու գիտության զարգացման ջատագովների...


Եթե չեն կարող, ապա ավելի արմատական լուծման կողմնակից եմ. բանալին տվեք, փակենք, գնանք տներով։

Եղբա՛յր, ԲՈՒՀը դպրոցական կուրսը կրկնելու տեղ չի։ Եթե ԲՈՒՀն ունակ չի դրանից ավելիին, ուրեմն էդ ԲՈՒՀը մեզ ընդհանրապես պետք չի։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Ուլուանա (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասով հետ կանգնելով ազգային գաղափարների աջակցումից և փորձ կատարելով աջակցել «համամարդկային», բայց իրականում կանգնելով «կոսմոպոլիտ» և ժամանակի փորձությունը չանցած գաղափարների կողմը, հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, Դուք հիանալի առիթ եք տալիս ՈՉԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼՈՒ ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ուժերին կանգնել ազգային դիրքերի վրա և հարվածել Ձեզ։
> 
> Ամեն ինչից զատ, որի մասին այս օրերին շատ խոսեցի, սա նաև կոպիտ քաղաքական սխալ էր, ընդ որում այն կարող է շարունակվել։


Հա, Նիկոլը դաշնաԳներին, ԿԱՄՔին ու Լիոնին խոսելու առիթ ա տվել ։ճ

Մեկ էլ ադեկվաԴներին ։ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (11.11.2019), Ծլնգ (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եթե չեն կարող, ապա ավելի արմատական լուծման կողմնակից եմ. բանալին տվեք, փակենք, գնանք տներով։
> 
> Եղբա՛յր, ԲՈՒՀը դպրոցական կուրսը կրկնելու տեղ չի։ Եթե ԲՈՒՀն ունակ չի դրանից ավելիին, ուրեմն էդ ԲՈՒՀը մեզ ընդհանրապես պետք չի։


Համաձայն եմ, որ դպրոցական կուրսը կրկնելու տեղ չի:
ՈՒ համաձայն եմ, որ վերևում քեզնից մեջբերմանս մեջ նշածդ կարգի առարկաները պիտի դասավանդվեն:

Ասածս էն ա՝ թե արժի՞ էդ պրոցեսն ինքնահոսի թողնելով նստել սպասել, թե երբ պիտի ինքնակազմակերպվեն, եթե դա ընդհանրապես տեղի ունենա..
Չմոռանանք՝ մենք խոսում ենք մի երկրի մասին, որտեղ դաժը դատավորն ա մոլորված հորթի դիրք ընդունում, երբ վերևից հրաման չի իջնում:

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ, որ դպրոցական կուրսը կրկնելու տեղ չի:
> ՈՒ համաձայն եմ, որ վերևում քեզնից մեջբերմանս մեջ նշածդ կարգի առարկաները պիտի դասավանդվեն:
> 
> Ասածս էն ա՝ թե արժի՞ էդ պրոցեսն ինքնահոսի թողնելով նստել սպասել, թե երբ պիտի ինքնակազմակերպվեն, եթե դա ընդհանրապես տեղի ունենա..
> Չմոռանանք՝ մենք խոսում ենք մի երկրի մասին, որտեղ դաժը դատավորն ա մոլորված հորթի դիրք ընդունում, երբ վերևից հրաման չի իջնում:



Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ԲՈՒՀերի ինքնավարության բարձրացումն ա միակ ճանապարհը։ Էդպես ա ստեղծվելու մրցունակ «արտադրանքը»։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Ծլնգ (11.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, օրինակ ԵՊՀում փորձում են մրցունակ հայերենի կուրս ստեղծել։ Ու էդ էդքան էլ չէր հաջողվում՝ որտև առկա օրենքի խախտում էին անում. իրավունք չունեին շեղվել նշվածից։ Հիմա ձեռքերն ազատ են, լավ մասնագետներ, բարեբախտաբար, կան։ Անհոգ եղիր, կանեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2019), Գաղթական (11.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ԲՈՒՀերի ինքնավարության բարձրացումն ա միակ ճանապարհը։ Էդպես ա ստեղծվելու մրցունակ «արտադրանքը»։


Համաձայնեց:
Բայց ավելացրեց, որ լողալ չիմացողին միանգամից բաց ծով գցելը ոչ միշտ ա արդյունավետ:
Հաճախ կարևոր ա, որ սկզբնական շրջանում մարզիչը հա կողքերը լինի..

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայնեց:
> Բայց ավելացրեց, որ լողալ չիմացողին միանգամից բաց ծով գցելը ոչ միշտ ա արդյունավետ:
> Հաճախ կարևոր ա, որ սկզբնական շրջանում մարզիչը հա կողքերը լինի..


Ոչ մի ԲՈՒՀ չի հրաժարվելու հայերենի կուրսերից։ Ով չկարողանա մրցունակ կուրս ստեղծել, էլի դպրոցական կուրսը կկարդա։

Դրան զուգահեռ մյուս ԲՈՒՀը ավելի առաջ կգնա ու հեռաքրքիր կուրսեր կստեղծի։ Մեր էն անընդուբակ ԲՈՒհին էլ կմնա երկու բան. կամ դռները կողպել ու գնալ տուն, կամ բոլոր ուժերը լարել ու մրցակցել։

Պրիմիտավացնում եմ հարցը, բայց էս ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Գաղթական (11.11.2019), Ուլուանա (12.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ոչ մի ԲՈՒՀ չի հրաժարվելու հայերենի կուրսերից։ Ով չկարողանա մրցունակ կուրս ստեղծել, էլի դպրոցական կուրսը կկարդա։


Հա՞:
Էս պահը չգիտեի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համենայն դեպս գոնե մի մասով հետ կանգնելով ազգային գաղափարների աջակցումից և փորձ կատարելով աջակցել «համամարդկային», բայց իրականում կանգնելով «կոսմոպոլիտ» և ժամանակի փորձությունը չանցած գաղափարների կողմը, հարգելի պարոն Փաշինյան, Դուք հիանալի առիթ եք տալիս ՈՉԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼՈՒ ՉՈՒՆԵՑՈՂ ուժերին կանգնել ազգային դիրքերի վրա և հարվածել Ձեզ։
> 
> Ամեն ինչից զատ, որի մասին այս օրերին շատ խոսեցի, սա նաև կոպիտ քաղաքական սխալ էր, ընդ որում այն կարող է շարունակվել։


Լիոն ջան, համամարդկայինն ու կոսմոպոլիտը հոմանիշներ են։

----------

Chuk (11.11.2019), Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա՞:
> Էս պահը չգիտեի:


Ընտրությունն իհարկե իրանցն ա։ Բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ չեն հրաժարվելու։

Ասենք նույնիսկ ֆիզկուլտի ռեկտորը, որ օրենքի կողմնակից ա, ասում ա «Հայերեն շարունակելու ենք անցնել, պարզապես կուրսը փոխելու ենք, օպտիմալացնենք, հարմարացնենք մեր պահանջներին»։ Մեջբերումը հիշողությամբ ա, ոչ թե բառացի։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2019), Գաղթական (11.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ըհը, գտա։ ԱդեկվաՏ խոսք.

Հայաստանի ֆիզիկական կուլտուրայի և սպորտի պետական ինստիտուտի ռեկտորի պաշտոնակատար Դավիթ Խիթարյանի անդրադարձը բուհերում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդման խնդրին.
"Ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդման հետ կապված այս աղմուկ-աղաղակի առիթով ցանկանում եմ մի երկու նկատառում ներկայացնել։ Նախորդ երկու ԿԳ նախարարները՝ մեկը դաշնակցական, մյուսը ՀՀԿ-ական, նույնպես զբաղվել են այս հարցով և հայոց լեզուն ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում դասավանդելու սահմանափակման ու ֆորմատի փոփոխության վերաբերյալ դրական կարծիք են ունեցել։ Այդ հարցը, որպես աշխատանքային նախագիծ, առնվազն 5 տարի քննարկվել է տարբեր հարթակներում։ Այնպես որ, չնայած նրանց կուսակիցների բողոքներին, հարցն իրականում նոր չէ և արժանացած է եղել նրանց հավանությանը։ Պարզապես, քաղաքական նպատակներով, հիմա շահարկում են հարցը։ Բացի այդ, հայոց լեզվի ուսուցումը ոչ թե արգելվում է ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում ու ֆակուլտետներում, այլ յուրաքանչյուր առաձին դեպքում հարցը դրվում է տվյալ բուհի հայեցողության տակ, փոխվում են դասավանդման մեթոդիկան, ֆորմատը։ Անձամբ ես անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում Հայաստանի Ֆիզիկական կուլտուրայի ու սպորտի պետական ինստիտուտում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումը և վստահեցնում եմ, որ մեր ինստիտուտում այն շարունակվելու է դասավանդվել, սակայն՝ ավելի օպտիմալացված, տարբեր մեթոդաբանությամբ և մեր նպատակներին համահունչ։ Իմ գործընկերներին և ուսանողներին կոչ եմ անում զերծ մնալ սադրիչ շահարկումներից և տարբեր ասեկոսեների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց։ Ձեզ հետ միասին աշխատելու ենք մեր գեղեցիկ լեզվին ավելի հարգանքով ու խնամքով վերաբերվելու և դրանով ինքներս մեզ հարստացնելու վրա։

----------

ivy (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (11.11.2019), Արէա (11.11.2019), Արշակ (11.11.2019), Գաղթական (11.11.2019), Ծլնգ (11.11.2019), Շինարար (11.11.2019), Ուլուանա (12.11.2019), Վիշապ (12.11.2019), Տրիբուն (11.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ համոզմամբ՝ ԲՈՒՀերի ինքնավարության բարձրացումն ա միակ ճանապարհը։ Էդպես ա ստեղծվելու մրցունակ «արտադրանքը»։


Դատելով երկրում տեղի ունեցող «հուզումներից» ու «խռովումներից», ՀՀ-ում ԲՈՒՀ-երին ինքնավարություն շնորհելուց վայթե սաղ ԲՈՒՀ-երը վերածվեն եկեղեցիների, սաունաների ու մառոժնիանոցների, 
այսինքն մրցությունը դրվելու է թաթալաբազության ու դիպլոմ ստանալու հեշտության վրա:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դատելով երկրում տեղի ունեցող «հուզումներից» ու «խռովումներից», ՀՀ-ում ԲՈՒՀ-երին ինքնավարություն շնորհելուց վայթե սաղ ԲՈՒՀ-երը վերածվեն եկեղեցիների, սաունաների ու մառոժնիանոցների, 
> այսինքն մրցությունը դրվելու է թաթալաբազության ու դիպլոմ ստանալու հեշտության վրա:


Իսկ ես, երբ որ օրինակ էս հաղորդման մեջ լսում եմ Կարաբեկյանին, Դումանյանին ու Թոքմաջյանին, լիահույս եմ դառնում, որ սելը տեղից շարժվելու ա ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես, երբ որ օրինակ էս հաղորդման մեջ լսում եմ Կարաբեկյանին, Դումանյանին ու Թոքմաջյանին, լիահույս եմ դառնում, որ սելը տեղից շարժվելու ա ))


Մի երկրում, որտեղ Պետրոսի նման անգրագետը Հանրայինի լրատվական բաժնի տնօրեն է, վարում է կրթության ու գիտության վերաբերյալ քննարկում, հետն էլ քյառթու ճարմանդներով ու մատնիքով մի տերտեր (վստահ եմ, թույն քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգի կրիչ ա), 
գումարած «Մանկավարժականի» դոցենտի հայերենը, ապա կարելի է իրոք լիահույս լինել։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի երկրում, որտեղ Պետրոսի նման անգրագետը Հանրայինի լրատվական բաժնի տնօրեն է, վարում է կրթության ու գիտության վերաբերյալ քննարկում, հետն էլ քյառթու ճարմանդներով ու մատնիքով մի տերտեր (վստահ եմ, թույն քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգի կրիչ ա), 
> գումարած «Մանկավարժականի» դոցենտի հայերենը, ապա կարելի է իրոք լիահույս լինել։


Իմ ասած երեքի բախումը մի օր պիտի քո ասած երեքի հետ լինի(չնայած կոնկրետ ես Պետրոսին մեջտեղից կհանեի), որ արդյունք ստանանք )

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի երկրում, որտեղ Պետրոսի նման անգրագետը Հանրայինի լրատվական բաժնի տնօրեն է, վարում է կրթության ու գիտության վերաբերյալ քննարկում, հետն էլ քյառթու ճարմանդներով ու մատնիքով մի տերտեր (վստահ եմ, թույն քրիստոնեական արժեհամակարգի կրիչ ա), 
> գումարած «Մանկավարժականի» դոցենտի հայերենը, ապա կարելի է իրոք լիահույս լինել։


Պետրոսը խի ա անգրագետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դատելով երկրում տեղի ունեցող «հուզումներից» ու «խռովումներից», ՀՀ-ում ԲՈՒՀ-երին ինքնավարություն շնորհելուց վայթե սաղ ԲՈՒՀ-երը վերածվեն եկեղեցիների, սաունաների ու մառոժնիանոցների, 
> այսինքն մրցությունը դրվելու է թաթալաբազության ու դիպլոմ ստանալու հեշտության վրա:


Էս նույն մտածելակերպով պիտի որ նաև ասես, որ դատական համակարգին թե ինքնավարություն տանք, պատի տակ վնգստալով պիտի դատական որոշումներ ընդունեն, դրա համար թող ուղիղ հեռախոսակապ հաստատեն վարչապետի գրասենյակի հետ, որ իմանան թե ինչ որոշում երբ կայացնեն։ Բուհերին մինչև ինքնավարություն չապահովես, ոչ մի զարգացում էլ չի լինելու։ Առաջընթացի համար անրահեշտ է պատասխանատվության զգացողություն ու համակարգված հաշվետվողականություն։ Իսկ եթե առարկաների դասավանդման չափ ու ձևը պիտի դրսից որոշվի, այդ պատասխանատվության զգացումն էլ է ի չիկ լինում, հաշվետվողականությունն է չափվում է մենակ դասաժամերով, ոչ թե որակավ։ Արդյունքում էլ ունենում ենք երաշխավորված դասաժամերի գրեյֆի ասեղի վրա նստած լճացած հայագիտական ու պատմական ամբիոններ ու ֆակուլտետներ։ Իսկ որ տաս ինքնավարություն, իրենք թող իրենցով որոշեն, թե որն ա լավը, որը չէ, իսկ թե սաունա սկսեցին դառնալ, պետությունը կգա մի երկու թաթալոշ կտա, նորերին կդնի, ու կասի՝ դե ձեզ տեսնենք, թե դուք ինչ եք կառուցելու։ Ու տենց, մինչը էվոլյուցիայի հետևանքով բուհը չդառնա բուհ, ինչը կարծում եմ շատ ավելի շուտ տեղի կունենա, քան կարծում ես, եթե որոշումների քաղաքականացումը վերացվի։ Ու այս ճանապարհով կզարգանան բուհեր, որոնք անսասան կմնան անկախ երկրում օրվա քաղաքականությունից։ Իսկ եթե սովետական մտածելակերպը շարունակվի, թե ամեն հարց նախարարի կաբինետում ա լուծվում, բուհերդ էլ կշարունակեն դիպլոմի դախլա մնալ։

----------

Chuk (12.11.2019), Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պետրոսը խի ա անգրագետ:


Որովհետև գրագետ հայերեն խոսելու խնդիր ունի։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս նույն մտածելակերպով պիտի որ նաև ասես, որ դատական համակարգին թե ինքնավարություն տանք, պատի տակ վնգստալով պիտի դատական որոշումներ ընդունեն, դրա համար թող ուղիղ հեռախոսակապ հաստատեն վարչապետի գրասենյակի հետ, որ իմանան թե ինչ որոշում երբ կայացնեն։ Բուհերին մինչև ինքնավարություն չապահովես, ոչ մի զարգացում էլ չի լինելու։ Առաջընթացի համար անրահեշտ է պատասխանատվության զգացողություն ու համակարգված հաշվետվողականություն։ Իսկ եթե առարկաների դասավանդման չափ ու ձևը պիտի դրսից որոշվի, այդ պատասխանատվության զգացումն էլ է ի չիկ լինում, հաշվետվողականությունն է չափվում է մենակ դասաժամերով, ոչ թե որակավ։ Արդյունքում էլ ունենում ենք երաշխավորված դասաժամերի գրեյֆի ասեղի վրա նստած լճացած հայագիտական ու պատմական ամբիոններ ու ֆակուլտետներ։ Իսկ որ տաս ինքնավարություն, իրենք թող իրենցով որոշեն, թե որն ա լավը, որը չէ, իսկ թե սաունա սկսեցին դառնալ, պետությունը կգա մի երկու թաթալոշ կտա, նորերին կդնի, ու կասի՝ դե ձեզ տեսնենք, թե դուք ինչ եք կառուցելու։ Ու տենց, մինչը էվոլյուցիայի հետևանքով բուհը չդառնա բուհ, ինչը կարծում եմ շատ ավելի շուտ տեղի կունենա, քան կարծում ես, եթե որոշումների քաղաքականացումը վերացվի։ Ու այս ճանապարհով կզարգանան բուհեր, որոնք անսասան կմնան անկախ երկրում օրվա քաղաքականությունից։ Իսկ եթե սովետական մտածելակերպը շարունակվի, թե ամեն հարց նախարարի կաբինետում ա լուծվում, բուհերդ էլ կշարունակեն դիպլոմի դախլա մնալ։


Ես ամբողջովին կողմ եմ ինքնավարությանը, բայց ինքնավարությունն ու բարդակ-ազատությունը մի քիչ տարբեր են՝ ինքնավարությունը այնուամենայնիվ պիտի կարգավորվի ու խելամտորեն սահմանափակվի։ Գրածս հեգնանքոտ էր։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հերթական հապճեպ, չհիմնավորված, պոպուլիստական որոշման արդյունքները

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հերթական հապճեպ, չհիմնավորված, պոպուլիստական որոշման արդյունքները


Մաման ծաղկաման, էս ին բուլշիթի պերեդոզ էր․․․ էն կամուֆլյաժ մայկովը էս կողմից ա խոսում, կամերան պտտում են մյուս կողմ՝ ընդեղ ա հայտնվում, ամեն անգամ մի նոր հեքիաթ հորինելով․․․ իմ արև էս իրա կյանքը վատնում ա ջարդած մաշնա ներկրելով, պիտի էթա թատրոնում հեքիաթասած աշխատի՝ եզակի տաղանդ ա, լուրջ եմ ասում․․․

----------

Freeman (12.11.2019), Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Բայց պրոբլեմներ են, է՞, բարձրաձայնում։ Հիմա կամ դրանք չկան և, եթե դեմ ես, պետք է ասես ինչու չկան, կամ մի բան փոխես, կամ անտեսես այս մարդկանց բողոքները...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց պրոբլեմներ են, է՞, բարձրաձայնում։ Հիմա կամ դրանք չկան և, եթե դեմ ես, պետք է ասես ինչու չկան, կամ մի բան փոխես, կամ անտեսես այս մարդկանց բողոքները...


Պոպուլիզմը էս բողոքին բողոք անվանելն ա: Մաքսատունը Գյումրի տեղափոխելը շատ ճիշտ որոշում ա, բայց մարդիկ կան որ ամեն ինչին նայում են սեփական հետանցքից։ Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ ուրիշի հետանցքից են նայում, որ սենց ոչխարությունը մեջբերում են, որ յանի <քննադատություն> ա: Չեն ուզում Գյումրի գնան, կարան չգնան, իրանց ավտոներն էլ չի մաքսազերծվի, կմիանան <Դպրոցում եկեղեցի> շարժմանը: 

Պոպուլիզմ ա նաև Բարձրագույն Կրթության մասին եքա օրենքի նախագիծը թողած, որը  համակարգային փոփոխություններ պիտի համակարգում մտցնի, կախվել հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումից:

----------


## Շինարար

> Որովհետև գրագետ հայերեն խոսելու խնդիր ունի։


Գրագետ հայերենը ժամանակակից գրական արևմտահայերենը եթե նկատի ունես ուրեմն սխալ ես ասում:

----------


## Lion

Դե ինչ, թող հաշվի չառնեն նման մարդկանց բողոքները՝ համարելով պոպուլիզմ։ Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ մոտակա ընտրություններում այս մարդիկ ևս քվեարկելու են...

----------


## Chuk

> Հերթական հապճեպ, չհիմնավորված, պոպուլիստական որոշման արդյունքները


Տարածքների համաչափ զարգացու՞մ։ Ապակենտրոնացու՞մ։ Չէ, չենք լսել։ Ու վափշե ապուշ որոշում ա, սրա փոխարեն պիտի սաղ գյումրեցիքիքն զոռով Երևան տեղափոխեին, Գյումրու դուռն էլ զամոկով փակեին։ Համ էլ վերջապես աղետի գոտի եզրոիյթից կպրծնեինք։ Չէ՞ որ միմքանի դալալի անձնական անհարմարություն կա սենց։

Մհեր, դու լուրջ մարդ ես։ Էս ինչե՞ր ես խոսում։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ինչ, թող հաշվի չառնեն նման մարդկանց բողոքները՝ համարելով պոպուլիզմ։ Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ մոտակա ընտրություններում այս մարդիկ ևս քվեարկելու են...


Կարևոր խնդիրը հաջորդ ընտրությունում անպայման հաղթե՞լն ա, թե՞ երկրի զարգացումը։

Եթե ընտրությունը, էդ դեպքում արի հաշվենք, թե էս օրենքով քանի ձեն ա կորցնում (մի քանի դալալի) ու ինչքան շահում (հեչ որ չէ Գյումրում դրա շնորհիվ աշխատանք գտնողներն ու բիզնես-միկրոբիզնես զարգացողները):

Սենց վերացական խոսելով ու ամեն ինչը պիտակավորելով չի, էլի։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ինչ, թող հաշվի չառնեն նման մարդկանց բողոքները՝ համարելով պոպուլիզմ։ Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ մոտակա ընտրություններում այս մարդիկ ևս քվեարկելու են...


Նախ մոտակա ընտրություններ չի, հաջորդ ըմտրություններ ա: Երկրորոդ, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ընտրություններին գործող իշխանությունը պիտի 100% ձայն հավաքի: Սկի ես չգիտեմ ում եմ ձայն տալու: Իսկ Չուկը որ հաստատ իշխանություններին չի քվեարկելու, համաձայն իրա կուսակցական պատկանելության: 

Նենց որ ընկեր, դու մի վախեցի իշխանությունների ռեյտինգի համար։ Սաղ լավ ա լինելու, Լիոն ջան:

----------

Chuk (12.11.2019), Varzor (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես չեմ վախենում, սենսեյ, ես իմ փայ վերլուծում եմ։ 

Արտակ ջան, տարածքների համաչափ զարգացումը իդեա-ֆիքս կամ գերնպատակ չէ, պետք է այնպես անել, որ աչքը սարքելու տեղը հոնքը չհանել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ վախենում, սենսեյ, ես իմ փայ վերլուծում եմ։ 
> 
> Արտակ ջան, տարածքների համաչափ զարգացումը իդեա-ֆիքս կամ գերնպատակ չէ, պետք է այնպես անել, որ աչքը սարքելու տեղը հոնքը չհանել։


Դե բա հիմա աչքն ենք սարքում ու լավ ենք սարքում ))

----------


## Lion

Դե եկեք կառավարությունը Ղափան տանենք՝ ԵՊՀ-ն՝ Վանաձոր, ԿԲ-ն՝ Իջևան, Ժողը՝ Թալին...

----------


## Chuk

ԿԲի զգալի մասն արդե  Դիլիջան տարել ենք ))

Մնացածն էլ մի մասը վատ միտք չի։

----------

Freeman (12.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ասեմ - դու երևի պետական ծառայող չես եղել, չգիտես, ես եղել եմ 15 տարի՝ գիտեմ։ 

Նման հիմնարկի տեղափոխումը քաղաքից քաղաք նշանակում է պետական ծառայողների 99 տոկոսի համար կամ աշխատանքից ազատում, կամ՝ ծայրահեղ անհարմարության մի վիճակ, երբ մարդը պետք է թողնի իր տունը, ծնված, մեծացած քաղաքը, գնա ուրիշ քաղաք, այնտեղ բնակության խնդիր լուծի, կլիմատիզացիա անցնի, տնից-տեղից հեռու՝ ապրի։ Սիրուն գաղափար ունենալով չի, էլի, միայն, Արտակ ջան, պետք է իրատես լինել...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ասեմ - դու երևի պետական ծառայող չես եղել, չգիտես, ես եղել եմ 15 տարի՝ գիտեմ։ 
> 
> Նման հիմնարկի տեղափոխումը քաղաքից քաղաք նշանակում է պետական ծառայողների 99 տոկոսի համար կամ աշխատանքից ազատում, կամ՝ ծայրահեղ անհարմարության մի վիճակ, երբ մարդը պետք է թողնի իր տունը, ծնված, մեծացած քաղաքը, գնա ուրիշ քաղաք, այնտեղ բնակության խնդիր լուծի, կլիմատիզացիա անցնի, տնից-տեղից հեռու՝ ապրի։ Սիրուն գաղափար ունենալով չի, էլի, միայն, Արտակ ջան, պետք է իրատես լինել...


Մհեր ջան, հրաշալի գիտեմ նման հիմնարկի տեղափոխումն ինչ ա նշանակում։ Իսկ դու կենտրոնացել ես մենակ դժվարությունների վրա։ Բա դժվարություններով ա երկիրը կառուցվում, եղբայր իմ պատբական ))

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ես կարծում եմ՝ չպետք է տարածքային համաչափ զարգացումը լինի արհեստական, առավել ևս՝ ինքնանպատակ։ Պետք է ամեն ինչ լինի բնական։ Ավտոմաքսատունը Գյումրի տեղափոխելը արհեստական է, լինե՞ր այն բնական, այսինքն՝ հաապատասխանե՞ր մարդկանց շահերին, մարդիկ հիմա միտինգ կանեին, որ հնարավորինս շուտ տանեն Գյումրի։ Եկեք այնպես անենք, որ մարդիկ շահագրգռվեն մեր գործողություններով, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվենք զուտ կամային մոտեցումներով։

Իրականում սա գյումրեցիների սիրտը շահելու ընդամենը միայն պոպուլիստական մի քայլ է՝ մյուսների հաշվին։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կարծում եմ՝ չպետք է տարածքային համաչափ զարգացումը լինի արհեստական, առավել ևս՝ ինքնանպատակ։ Պետք է ամեն ինչ լինի բնական։ Ավտոմաքսատունը Գյումրի տեղափոխելը արհեստական է, լինե՞ր այն բնական, այսինքն՝ հաապատասխանե՞ր մարդկանց շահերին, մարդիկ հիմա միտինգ կանեին, որ հնարավորինս շուտ տանեն Գյումրի։ Եկեք այնպես անենք, որ մարդիկ շահագրգռվեն մեր գործողություններով, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվենք զուտ կամային մոտեցումներով։
> 
> Իրականում սա գյումրեցիների սիրտը շահելու ընդամենը միայն պոպուլիստական մի քայլ է՝ մյուսների հաշվին։


Ընկեր, մարդկանց մեծ մասը գոհ ա Գյումրի տանելուց։ Միտինգ խի՞ անենք, եթե նորմալ տեմպով պրոցեսը գնում ա ։ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես կարծում եմ՝ չպետք է տարածքային համաչափ զարգացումը լինի արհեստական, առավել ևս՝ ինքնանպատակ։ Պետք է ամեն ինչ լինի բնական։ Ավտոմաքսատունը Գյումրի տեղափոխելը արհեստական է, լինե՞ր այն բնական, այսինքն՝ հաապատասխանե՞ր մարդկանց շահերին, մարդիկ հիմա միտինգ կանեին, որ հնարավորինս շուտ տանեն Գյումրի։ Եկեք այնպես անենք, որ մարդիկ շահագրգռվեն մեր գործողություններով, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվենք զուտ կամային մոտեցումներով։
> 
> Իրականում սա գյումրեցիների սիրտը շահելու ընդամենը միայն պոպուլիստական մի քայլ է՝ մյուսների հաշվին։


Ապեր, եթե դու սենց տրամաբանությամբ ես բժշկությամբ զբաղվում, թարգի խնդրում եմ, դու մարդկանց կսպանես։  :LOL: 

Մարդիկ իրանց օգուտի համար արված բանի համար ինչի՞ մտինգ անեն։ Ասենք, բոլոր վարորդները հելնեն միտնգ անեն, որ Դիլիջան-Վանաձոր ճանապարհը բարձրակագ սարքվում ա ․․․ ուռաաաա, մայիսմեկյան դրոշներ, փուչիկներ, երջանիկ աշխատավոր ժողովուրդ։ 

Հիմա քեզ ստեղ հազար տոկոսով ասում ենք, սաղ Գյումրին, որի համար ոչ մ իբան երեսուն տարում չի արվել, հիմա շատ ուրախ ա, որ տեղափոխելեն են։ Ես մարդ գիտեմ, ավտոներմուծող, հենց երեկ ասեց, որ երեք տարի առաջ արած լինեին, հիմա ավելի լավ կլիներ։ Դու ընկել ես երեք դժգոհող էգոիստի ես մեջբերում, որոնք եթե չեն ուզում գնան Գյումրի, մնալու են բոռտին, ու իտոգում մեկա գնալու են։ 




> ․․․․ պետք է այնպես անել, որ աչքը սարքելու տեղը հոնքը չհանել։


Էս անտերն էլ թարս ես գրել։ Ճիշտ ձևն ա, հոնքը սարքելու տեղը աչքը չհանեն։ Իմաստը էն ա, որ մի փոքր բան ուզում են դզեն, տալիս մեծ բանի հերն անիծում են։ Բայց մենք քեզ ներում ենք, դու կարաս սենց մանր բաները չիմանաս, դու բժիշկ մարդ ես, գլոբալ ես նայում խնդիրներին։

----------

Chuk (12.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր, մարդկանց մեծ մասը գոհ ա Գյումրի տանելուց։ Միտինգ խի՞ անենք, եթե նորմալ տեմպով պրոցեսը գնում ա ։ճ


Դե ուրախանան, մատաղ անեն, երեխեքին դնեն ավտոն, տանեն մի հատ Գյումրիի մաքսատուն ման տան, մառոժնի, շաքարաքլոր ․․․ Նիկոլի մեծադիր նկարներով ակտիվիստներ, ու վանկարկումներ «Նիիիիկո՛լ, մաքսատու՛ն ․․․ Նիիիիկո՛լ, մաքսատու՛ն»  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ վախենում, սենսեյ, ես իմ փայ վերլուծում եմ։


Սենսեյը քեզ ղուրբան, մենք գիտենք որ դու շատ հայրենասեր ես ու իրոք անհանգստացած ես իշխանությունների անհաջողություններով ու լուրջ անհանգստանում ես, երբ անհաջողություններ ես նկատում։ Ուզում եմ ասել, քո էս վերլուծություններով շատ մի չարչարվի, որ դա ապացուցես, էտ մեզ բոլորիս պարզ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս նույն մտածելակերպով պիտի որ նաև ասես, որ դատական համակարգին թե ինքնավարություն տանք, պատի տակ վնգստալով պիտի դատական որոշումներ ընդունեն, դրա համար թող ուղիղ հեռախոսակապ հաստատեն վարչապետի գրասենյակի հետ, որ իմանան թե ինչ որոշում երբ կայացնեն։ Բուհերին մինչև ինքնավարություն չապահովես, ոչ մի զարգացում էլ չի լինելու։ Առաջընթացի համար անրահեշտ է պատասխանատվության զգացողություն ու համակարգված հաշվետվողականություն։ Իսկ եթե առարկաների դասավանդման չափ ու ձևը պիտի դրսից որոշվի, այդ պատասխանատվության զգացումն էլ է ի չիկ լինում, հաշվետվողականությունն է չափվում է մենակ դասաժամերով, ոչ թե որակավ։ Արդյունքում էլ ունենում ենք երաշխավորված դասաժամերի գրեյֆի ասեղի վրա նստած լճացած հայագիտական ու պատմական ամբիոններ ու ֆակուլտետներ։ Իսկ որ տաս ինքնավարություն, իրենք թող իրենցով որոշեն, թե որն ա լավը, որը չէ, իսկ թե սաունա սկսեցին դառնալ, պետությունը կգա մի երկու թաթալոշ կտա, նորերին կդնի, ու կասի՝ դե ձեզ տեսնենք, թե դուք ինչ եք կառուցելու։ Ու տենց, մինչը էվոլյուցիայի հետևանքով բուհը չդառնա բուհ, ինչը կարծում եմ շատ ավելի շուտ տեղի կունենա, քան կարծում ես, եթե որոշումների քաղաքականացումը վերացվի։ Ու այս ճանապարհով կզարգանան բուհեր, որոնք անսասան կմնան անկախ երկրում օրվա քաղաքականությունից։ Իսկ եթե սովետական մտածելակերպը շարունակվի, թե ամեն հարց նախարարի կաբինետում ա լուծվում, բուհերդ էլ կշարունակեն դիպլոմի դախլա մնալ։


Ներողություն արտահայտությանս, ոռին էն ա, որ ԲՈՒՀ-երը հիմա էլ բավականաչափ անկախություն ունեն։ ԲՈՒՀ-երի Գիտխորհուրդները իրանք են որոշում մասնագիտությունները, առարկաները, վոբշեմ սաղ գիտակրթական հարցերը ու պետական ԲՈՒՀ-երի դեպքում ներկայացնում են հիմնադրին, ԿԳՍՄ նախարարություն հաստատման։ Ու մեր ԲՈՒՀ-երի որակը հեչ չի լավացել վերջին տարիներին, կարող ա մի բան էլ վատացել ա։ 

Ժողն էլ, էլի, ցենտր օրինակ ա։ Նոր ջահել ռեկտորի ԺՊ դրեցին, որն, ի միջի այլոց, կարգին գրագետ տղայա, բայց դոկտորականը պլագիատ էր։ Հանեցին, դրեցի Դիաննային, ինչքանով որ ես գիտեմ իրան ու ժողի դասախոս երկու ծնողներին, իրա դոկտորականը (մեղա-մեղա, Դիաննան դոկտոր ա) հաստատ պլագիատի պլագիատ կլինի  :LOL:  

Դե սրանից լավ ցուցիչ էլ Հայաստանի միակ մասնագիտացված տնտեսագիտական կրթօջախի ՕԳԳ-ն ա նախա և հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանի տնտեսագիտական մտքի զարգացման գործում։ Մի հազար դասախոս ու ասպիրանտ կա, տգթ ու դոկտոր, մենակ ժողում ու համալսարանի տնտեսագտականում միասին, վրից էլ ակադեմիան ու մասնավոր ինստիտուտները։ Հորս արև, վերջին երեսուն տարում մի վերլուծական լուրջ աշխատություն դուրս չի եկել էս համակարգից, խոսքի սենց պարզ․․․ թե ինչն անի  Հայաստանը որ տնտեսությունը զարգանա, ասենք զարգացման մոդել ու դրա շուրջ գիտական քննարկումներ։ Որ թողես սաղ ակադեմիկ են ․․ ներդրումներ չկան, ախպեր, ներդրումներ են պետք ․․․ ախպեեեեր ․․․ ներդրումնեեեեր ․․․ տո լավ է, էտ ակադեմիկ դոդն էլ գիտի, լավ էլ արագ-արագ ասում ա էս վերջերս, առանց պլագիատի։

Հիմա, սրանք առաջին կուրսում հայերեն կսովորացնեն, թե ուզբեկերեն ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու։ Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, երևի ճիշտ են անում, որ պայքարումեն հայերենի պարտադիր լինելու համար։ Գոնե մի բան լավ կանեն, կսերտեն մայրենի լեզուն։

----------


## Lion

> Էս անտերն էլ թարս ես գրել։ Ճիշտ ձևն ա, հոնքը սարքելու տեղը աչքը չհանեն։ Իմաստը էն ա, որ մի փոքր բան ուզում են դզեն, տալիս մեծ բանի հերն անիծում են։ Բայց մենք քեզ ներում ենք, դու կարաս սենց մանր բաները չիմանաս, դու բժիշկ մարդ ես, գլոբալ ես նայում խնդիրներին։


Շնորհակալ եմ, հարգելի բարեկամ, ես էլ քեզ ներում եմ հումորի զգացումի պակասդ, երևի շատ լարված ես վերջերս, իսկ ես էլ պետք է անպայման սմայլիկ դնեի, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ լիներ։ Ի՞նչ ասեմ, մարդիկ դժգոհում են, չե՞ն արձագանքում դրան, թող չարձագանքեն, թող Կառավարությունն էլ, ԿԲ-ն էլ, ԵՊՀ-ն էլ Գյումրի տանեն, հաստատ գյումրեցիք այդ ժամանակ ավելի գոհ կլինեն, ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ավելի մեծաքանակ մարդիկ դժգոհ կլինեն։ Փառք աստծո, դեմորկարատակն երկիր է, չե՞ն արձագանքում այս դժգոհություններին... իրենցը կստանան մոտակա ընտրություններում։




> Սենսեյը քեզ ղուրբան, մենք գիտենք որ դու շատ հայրենասեր ես ու իրոք անհանգստացած ես իշխանությունների անհաջողություններով ու լուրջ անհանգստանում ես, երբ անհաջողություններ ես նկատում։ Ուզում եմ ասել, քո էս վերլուծություններով շատ մի չարչարվի, որ դա ապացուցես, էտ մեզ բոլորիս պարզ ա։


Նորմալա, ապեր, ընենց չի, որ գրում եմ տիեզերական նպատակներով՝ սա ինձ համար յուրօրինակ օրագրի պես մի բան է, այսքանը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ․․․․ իրոք անհանգստացած ես իշխանությունների անհաջողություններով ու լուրջ անհանգստանում ես, երբ անհաջողություններ ես նկատում ․․․


Էնքան բժիշկի հետ շփվեցի, սկսել եմ իրա պես գրել նախադասությունները  :LOL:  Ասել է թե, ավելի շուտ ես ադեկվատ կդառնամ, քան բժիշկը մարդ կդառնա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շնորհակալ եմ, հարգելի բարեկամ, ես էլ քեզ ներում եմ հումորի զգացումի պակասդ,


Ապեր, քու արև, Ապոպը հազար անգամ վրացի կդառնա, բայց դու չես կարա հումոր անես ․․․ այ էտ մեկը հաստատ բացառվում ա։  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալ եմ, հարգելի բարեկամ, ես էլ քեզ ներում եմ հումորի զգացումի պակասդ, երևի շատ լարված ես վերջերս, իսկ ես էլ պետք է անպայման սմայլիկ դնեի, որ ամեն ինչ պարզ լիներ։ Ի՞նչ ասեմ, մարդիկ դժգոհում են, չե՞ն արձագանքում դրան, թող չարձագանքեն, թող Կառավարությունն էլ, ԿԲ-ն էլ, ԵՊՀ-ն էլ Գյումրի տանեն, հաստատ գյումրեցիք այդ ժամանակ ավելի գոհ կլինեն, ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ավելի մեծաքանակ մարդիկ դժգոհ կլինեն։ Փառք աստծո, դեմորկարատակն երկիր է, չե՞ն արձագանքում այս դժգոհություններին... իրենցը կստանան մոտակա ընտրություններում։
> 
> 
> 
> Նորմալա, ապեր, ընենց չի, որ գրում եմ տիեզերական նպատակներով՝ սա ինձ համար յուրօրինակ օրագրի պես մի բան է, այսքանը։


Մհեր, ասում եմ ԿԲն վաղուց տարել ենք Դիլիջան, դու էլի ասում ես։ Ի դեպ նախորդ իշլանությունն ա տարել ու իրանց արած քիչ լավ բաներից ա։ Ի դեպ լիքը աշխատողներ էլ տուն-տեղ տեղափոխել են Դիլիջան ու մի այլ կարգի գոհ են։

----------


## Lion

ԿԲ-ն՝ Դիլիջա՞ն։ Երևի հորքուրիս աղջիկը ԿԲ-ում չի աշխատում, որ Վ. Սարգսյան փողոցի վրա գտնվող շենքում է գործի գնում։ 

Հիմա պատկերացրու քեզ՝ աշխատում ես ֆիննախի իրավաբանական բաժնում, մեկ էլ, օպլյա, ֆիննախը գնաց Գյումրի - քո գործողությունները՞։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գրագետ հայերենը ժամանակակից գրական արևմտահայերենը եթե նկատի ունես ուրեմն սխալ ես ասում:


Նկատի ունեմ ժամանակակից գրական արևելահայերենը, մասնավորապես՝ ածանցների ու հոդերի գործածումը, ինչում Պետրոսը ակնհայտ կաղում է, ու վայթե նաև թքած ունի, ու ականջիս համար էլ տհաճ է իր խոսելը Հանրայինի եթերում։ Զահլա չունեմ մանրամասնեցնելու, եթե քեզ օրինակ՝ «խնդիրը նա է»-ն գրագետ հայերեն է թվում, ուրեմն մեր գրագետ հայերենի վերաբերյալ պատկերացումները չեն համընկնում։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> ԿԲ-ն՝ Դիլիջա՞ն։ Երևի հորքուրիս աղջիկը ԿԲ-ում չի աշխատում, որ Վ. Սարգսյան փողոցի վրա գտնվող շենքում է գործի գնում։ 
> 
> Հիմա պատկերացրու քեզ՝ աշխատում ես ֆիննախի իրավաբանական բաժնում, մեկ էլ, օպլյա, ֆիննախը գնաց Գյումրի - քո գործողությունները՞։


Մհեր, վերջին անգամ եմ ասում, էլ չեմ կրկնելու ։ճ

ԿԲի մեծ մասը վաղուց տեղափոխվել ա Դիլիջան։ Այո, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի վրա էլ կա ԿԲ վարչական շենք՝ իր աշխատողներով։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Գործողությունների մասով. լիքը մարդիկ տեղափոխվել են Դիլիջան։ Ընտանիքով տեղափոխողվողներից մեկն էլ մեր հին ու լավ ակումբցի @Elmo 

Գուցե ինքը տեսնի էս գրածը ու ավելի մանրամասն ասի գործողությունների, դրանց դրական ու բացասական հետևանքների մասին ))

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր, ասում եմ *ԿԲն վաղուց տարել ենք Դիլիջան*, դու էլի ասում ես։ Ի դեպ նախորդ իշլանությունն ա տարել ու իրանց արած քիչ լավ բաներից ա։ Ի դեպ լիքը աշխատողներ էլ տուն-տեղ տեղափոխել են Դիլիջան ու մի այլ կարգի գոհ են։


Մի քիչ ուրիշ բան էիր, գրել, էլի, ապեր, մի ջղայնացիր։ Մեկ ես, եթե պետական ծառայող լինեի և ասեին՝ տեղափոխվիր - ուղղակի դիմում կգրեի և դուրս կգայի։ Այ քեզ բան, էլ բան չունեմ, պիտի տնից, տեղից կտրվեմ, ինչ որ մեկի կապրիզի համար մարզ տեղափոխվեմ։ 

Ի դեպ, ԿԲ-ի պայմանները շատ լավն են, առաջինն է աշխատավարձի չափով, դու հլը, ասենք, էկոնոմնախը տեղափոխիր մարզ՝ միանգամից կադրերի կեսից ավելիից կզրկվես...

----------


## Chuk

Կարդա, Մհեր ))


> ԿԲի *զգալի մասն* արդե  Դիլիջան տարել ենք ))
> 
> Մնացածն էլ մի մասը վատ միտք չի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գործողությունների մասով. լիքը մարդիկ տեղափոխվել են Դիլիջան։ Ընտանիքով տեղափոխողվողներից մեկն էլ մեր հին ու լավ ակումբցի @Elmo 
> 
> Գուցե ինքը տեսնի էս գրածը ու ավելի մանրամասն ասի գործողությունների, դրանց դրական ու բացասական հետևանքների մասին ))


Հետաքրքիր կլինի կարծիքը լսելը...

Երկու տարի առաջ Դիլիջանում մի երկու տեղացիների հետ էս հարցով զրույց եմ ունեցել՝ սպասելով դրական արձագանքի, որ աշխատատեղեր են բերվել, քաղաք է զարգացվում և այլն։ Բոլորն էլ բացասական տրամադրվածություն ունեին, ու ընդհանուր դիրքորոշումը էն էր, որ երևանցիք իրենց գործով բանով եկել են ստեղ, ու նույնիսկ շաբաթ-կիրակի գնում են հետ Երևանում տժժալու, սկի տեղական ծառայությունների բիզնեսները սրանցից քյար չունեն, ու միակ դիլիջանցիներին հասած աշխատատեղերը մի երկու հավաքարար-պահակի հաստիքներն են։ Կոպիտ ասած նենց տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ ԿԲ-ի էլիտան իրենք իրենց outsource են արել սանատորյա՝ հետները տանելով իրենց օգնող անձնակազմին։ Ապակենտրոնացման ու մարզերի զարգացման մի գրամ հոտ չէր գալիս սրանից։ Բայց մաքսատունը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա, ու երևի տեղական աշխատուժ էլ ահագին կներգրավեն, ու ընդհանուր համաձայն եմ, որ հյուսիս-հարավի վրա մի խոշոր բնակավայրի կողմերը լիներ՝ Երևանից դուրս։ բայց էլի, ընդհանուր Գյումրուն եսիմ ինչ օգուտ սրանից չի գա, ջարդած մեքենաների հոսքն էլ քաղաքով կավելացնի, ինչը կարա համ դրական դիտվել, համ բացասական...

----------

Lion (12.11.2019), Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ներողություն արտահայտությանս, ոռին էն ա, որ ԲՈՒՀ-երը հիմա էլ բավականաչափ անկախություն ունեն։ ԲՈՒՀ-երի Գիտխորհուրդները իրանք են որոշում մասնագիտությունները, առարկաները, վոբշեմ սաղ գիտակրթական հարցերը ու պետական ԲՈՒՀ-երի դեպքում ներկայացնում են հիմնադրին, ԿԳՍՄ նախարարություն հաստատման։ Ու մեր ԲՈՒՀ-երի որակը հեչ չի լավացել վերջին տարիներին, կարող ա մի բան էլ վատացել ա։ 
> 
> Ժողն էլ, էլի, ցենտր օրինակ ա։ Նոր ջահել ռեկտորի ԺՊ դրեցին, որն, ի միջի այլոց, կարգին գրագետ տղայա, բայց դոկտորականը պլագիատ էր։ Հանեցին, դրեցի Դիաննային, ինչքանով որ ես գիտեմ իրան ու ժողի դասախոս երկու ծնողներին, իրա դոկտորականը (մեղա-մեղա, Դիաննան դոկտոր ա) հաստատ պլագիատի պլագիատ կլինի  
> 
> Դե սրանից լավ ցուցիչ էլ Հայաստանի միակ մասնագիտացված տնտեսագիտական կրթօջախի ՕԳԳ-ն ա նախա և հետհեղափոխական Հայաստանի տնտեսագիտական մտքի զարգացման գործում։ Մի հազար դասախոս ու ասպիրանտ կա, տգթ ու դոկտոր, մենակ ժողում ու համալսարանի տնտեսագտականում միասին, վրից էլ ակադեմիան ու մասնավոր ինստիտուտները։ Հորս արև, վերջին երեսուն տարում մի վերլուծական լուրջ աշխատություն դուրս չի եկել էս համակարգից, խոսքի սենց պարզ․․․ թե ինչն անի  Հայաստանը որ տնտեսությունը զարգանա, ասենք զարգացման մոդել ու դրա շուրջ գիտական քննարկումներ։ Որ թողես սաղ ակադեմիկ են ․․ ներդրումներ չկան, ախպեր, ներդրումներ են պետք ․․․ ախպեեեեր ․․․ ներդրումնեեեեր ․․․ տո լավ է, էտ ակադեմիկ դոդն էլ գիտի, լավ էլ արագ-արագ ասում ա էս վերջերս, առանց պլագիատի։
> 
> Հիմա, սրանք առաջին կուրսում հայերեն կսովորացնեն, թե ուզբեկերեն ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու։ Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, երևի ճիշտ են անում, որ պայքարումեն հայերենի պարտադիր լինելու համար։ Գոնե մի բան լավ կանեն, կսերտեն մայրենի լեզուն։


Էս քո ասածի գրեթե ամեն ինչը էլի կարելի է դատական համակարգի վրա տարածել... բայց ուրիշ ելք չկա, պիտի թողես որ վնգստալով ինքնամաքրվեն ու զարգանան՝ բոլոր ձեռքերդ իրենցից քաշելով, ու մենակ կտրուկ բացասական տենդենցների դեպքում գաս անկյուն կանգնացնես։ Ու մեկն ինձ համար բավական դրական զարգացում ա, որ պլագիատի համար ռեկտորին Աշոտյան են անում, ոչ թե տակից սղցնում են գնան, հլը մի հատ էլ նոր կոչում շնորհելով, մենակ թե ուժեղացնեն դիրքերը, որ բուհի կուսականացումը ծաղկի-բուսնի-զարգանա։ Ու նաև ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ, որ մեկ կամ երկու բուհ էլ ժամանակավոր փակվեն, ասենք նույն ժողը, մինչև խելքները գլուխները կգա։ Ամբողջ օրինագիծը չեմ նայել, բայց ձևեր կան բուհերին՝ մանավանդ մասնագիտացված, էվոլյուցիոն ուղու վրա դնելու։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում սա երկարատև գործընթաց ա, ու առնվազն մեկ սերունդ հետո լավ արդյունքներ կարող ենք սպասել։

----------

Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Կարդա, Մհեր ))


Ապեր, դե ես քո գրածն եմ ասում։ Ինչևիցե, շարունակում եմ մնալ այն կարծիքին, որ արհեստականությունը միայն վնաս է։ Մեքենաների այս առևտրականների օրինակը վկա։

----------


## Varzor

> Դե եկեք կառավարությունը Ղափան տանենք՝ ԵՊՀ-ն՝ Վանաձոր, ԿԲ-ն՝ Իջևան, Ժողը՝ Թալին...


Գիտես վատ բան ես առաջարկում?
Երևի մենակ կառավարության տեղը լավ չես ընտրել, բայց մնացածը` ընտիրա:
Ոչ մեկիս համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ լավ ԲՈՒՀ-ը պարտադիր չի, որ մայրաքաղաքում լինի:




> ԿԲի զգալի մասն արդե  Դիլիջան տարել ենք ))


Էտո նե եսծ ֆակտ միսյե Չուկ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ասեմ - դու երևի պետական ծառայող չես եղել, չգիտես, ես եղել եմ 15 տարի՝ գիտեմ։ 
> 
> Նման հիմնարկի տեղափոխումը քաղաքից քաղաք նշանակում է պետական ծառայողների 99 տոկոսի համար կամ աշխատանքից ազատում, կամ՝ ծայրահեղ անհարմարության մի վիճակ, երբ մարդը պետք է թողնի իր տունը, ծնված, մեծացած քաղաքը, գնա ուրիշ քաղաք, այնտեղ բնակության խնդիր լուծի, կլիմատիզացիա անցնի, տնից-տեղից հեռու՝ ապրի։ Սիրուն գաղափար ունենալով չի, էլի, միայն, Արտակ ջան, պետք է իրատես լինել...


Ապեր, համաձայն չեմ: Միշտ էլ կարելի է մարդկանց առաջարկ անել, որից նրանք չեն հրաժարվի: Կրյոսի ատեցը նայած կլինես  :Wink: 
ԿԲ-ի պահուստային կենտրոնը դիլիջան տատալը, ճիշտա, իրականում փող լափելու համար արեցին, բայց ահագին մարդիկ էդ քո ասածները սաղ թողեցին` հեռանկարային և ձեռնտու առաջարկից օգտելով:

Ի դեպ, երկրներ կան, որ ամբողջ մայրաքաղաքն են տեղափոխել: Ճիշտա, մենք էդ երկրների ռեսուրսը *դեռ* չունենք, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ մի ԲՈՒՀ կամ նախարարություն չենք կարող տեղափոխել` փուլային, նույնիսկ մասնավորի ներգրավմամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...բայց էլի, ընդհանուր Գյումրուն եսիմ ինչ օգուտ սրանից չի գա, ջարդած մեքենաների հոսքն էլ քաղաքով կավելացնի, ինչը կարա համ դրական դիտվել, համ բացասական...


Երկու օր առաջ գնացի Գյումրի հետ եկա։ Ուրեմն էտ բլած ճանապարհը, որը հուսով եմ շուտով կսարքվի, փիս նագռուզկի տակ քշվում էր։ Մի քիչ ես էլ հարց ու փորձ արեցի, ասում են Թալինից մինչև Գյումրի ինչքան մեծ ու փոքր հաց ուտելու օբյեկտ, մանր խանութ, բենզակալոնկա կա, սկսել ա աշխատել։ 

Հետո էլ, էտ Գյումրիի մաքսատունը մենակ հո ավտոմաքսատուն չի լինելու։ Եքա տարածքի վրա շինարարություն ա արվում ու ինքը դառնալույա հյուսիսային արտաքին տնտեսական գործունեության սպասարկման կենտրոն։ Մի հատ էլ հարավային վայթեմ Սիսիանում են չէ՞ ուզում սարքեն։

----------

Varzor (12.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Մաքսատան տեղափոխումը ճիշտ որոշում էր: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչու հենց Գյումրի և ինչու հենց այդ տարածք:
ԻՀԿ, մեքենայի բիզնեսով զբաղվողը, անձնական մեքենա ներմուծողը և իրավաբանական անձինք պիտի տարբեր մաքսատներում սպասարկվեն:

Այսօր ինքս եմ օգտվել մաքսատան ծառայություններից` մե խինդ, մե ուրախություն: Ընդամենը մեկ ժամում մեքենաս մաքսազերծեցի ու տարա տուն: Հատուկ ահագին մարդու առաջ թողեցի հերթի կտրոն քաշելուց, որ հերթական "ինքնանպատակ" էքսպերիմենտն անեմ: Արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ միջինը 1-1.5 րոպեում մեկ քաղաքացու են սպասարկում: Սենց ցուցանիշ իսկի առևտրային բանկերը չունեն: 1 ժամում 50 հոգի` առանց քաշքշուկի, հրմշտոցի ու բղավոցների: Բայց մեկ ամիս առաջ դա ուղղակի հեքիաթի կամ զառանցանքի նման կհնչեր:

Մի խոսքով` քաղաքակրթության հոտ է գալիս (բայց միայն դարպասներից ներս  :Smile:  ), ներվային իրավիճակներ աչքովս չընկավ, ժպիտներն ու գոհունակության խոսքերը քիչ չէին:

Հ.Գ.
Միայն այդպես էլ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ համակերպվել, թե ինչու են մաքսային սպասարկման կետերն ու պահեստներն ամբողջությամբ տեղակայված մասնավոր ընկերություններ տարածքներում, բավականին շահույթ էլ հենց էդ մասնավորների գրպանն է գնում: Ոնց որ թե Գյումրիում էլ նման մի բան են արել: Ու չեմ կարող ասել, նախորդների արած սխալներն են շարունակում, թե իրոք մասնավորին ներգրավելով գործերն առաջ են գցում:

----------

Արշակ (13.11.2019), Գաղթական (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (12.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

@Lion ջան, քեզ մի քանի հարց ունեմ․
1. Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, շատ բնական ա՞, որ Հայաստանի բնակչության համարյա կեսը Հայաստանի ամբողջ տարածքի 1%–ից փոքր տարածք զբաղեցնող Երևանում ա կուտակվել ապրում, իսկ մարզերում մեռած լոքշ վիճակ ա։ 
2. Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, էն որ որոշ երևանցիներ պետական որոշ աշխատանքների համար պիտի տեղափոխվեն մարզ, էդ օկ չի, իսկ որ մարզերի բնակիչները նորմալ աշխատանքի որևէ հնարավորություն ունենալու համար ստիպված են քո ասած՝ տնից տեղից կտրվեն ու տեղափոխվեն Երևան, էդ լրիվ օկ ա՞։ Առաջին–երկրորդ սորտ մարդ լինելու մոմենտ ա՞, թե՞ ուրիշ տրամաբանություն կա տեղ, որ չեմ տեսնում։
3. Էդ որ ամեն առիթով հաթաթա ես տալիս, թե բա՝ մոտակա ընտրություններին չենք ընտրի ձեզ, ու իբր իշխանությունների սխալ որոշումների ապացույց բերում ես, թե բա էս ա տեսեք, մի խումբ մարդ դժգոհ ա հերթական որոշումից։ Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, տենց բան կարա՞ լինի, որ իշխանությունների ամեն որոշումից բոլորը գոհ լինեն, եթե նույնիսկ էդ որոշումները ճիշտ են։

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Բարեկամ (13.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2019), Շինարար (13.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կներեք նոր եմ ծանոթանում վերջին դեբիլության դրսևորումներին․․․ Էս երիտասարդները ոնց որ դասական փարիսեցիներ լինեն (երևի պատահական չի, որ դաշնակցական են), էնպես էլ մի համոզված հայացքներ ունեն (ոչնչի մասին)․․․ 
Արիացիներ բլյա․․․  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (13.11.2019), Շինարար (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կներեք նոր եմ ծանոթանում վերջին դեբիլության դրսևորումներին․․․ Էս երիտասարդները ոնց որ դասական փարիսեցիներ լինեն (երևի պատահական չի, որ դաշնակցական են), էնպես էլ մի համոզված հայացքներ ունեն (ոչնչի մասին)․․․ 
> Արիացիներ բլյա․․․


Զատո Փաշինյանի հարց-պատասխանը հեսա նոր հիստերիայի ալիք կստեղծի` համաշխարհային մասշտաբի  :LOL: 
"Բա Արիացիները որտեղից են"? (@Lion ականջդ կանչի  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ.
Բայց են, որ Արայիկ Հարությունյանին իրոք պետք է "Ս" անել` ԻՀԿ, միանշանակ է:
ԻՀԿ Փաշինյանն ուղղակի չգրված "պարտավորություններ" ունի Արայիկի հանդեպ, բայց դե ինչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց են, որ Արայիկ Հարությունյանին իրոք պետք է "Ս" անել` ԻՀԿ, միանշանակ է:
> ԻՀԿ Փաշինյանն ուղղակի չգրված "պարտավորություններ" ունի Արայիկի հանդեպ, բայց դե ինչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս ...


Varzor ջան, որ խնդրեմ, կմանրամասնե՞ս, թե կոնկրետ ինչի համար ա պետք Արայիկին միանշանակ «Ս» անել։ Իր ղեկավարած նախարարության արած կամ չարած կոնկրետ ո՞ր գործողություններն են, որոնց համար արժի «Ս» անել։ Նենց չի որ ինքս քննադատելու բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչից ես դժգոհ։ Քննադատությունը մի քիչ ավելի առարկայական դարձնենք  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Արշակ ջան՝ երեք հարցերիդ պատասխանն էլ՝ ոչ։ 

Ի դեպ, ես հաթաթա չեմ տալիս, ես զգուշացնում եմ։ Ասածս նրանում է, եղբայր, որ պետք է իրական զարգացում ապահովել, այլ ոչ թե արեստական միջոցառումներ անել, ինչպես օրինակ մաքսատան պահն էր։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մաքսատան պահը ընտիր գաղափար էր: Եթե էդ ճանապարհն էլ շուտ կառուցեն, ավելի հիանալի կլինի: Ի դեպ դա ընդհանրապես Լիոնի անհանգստության հետ կապ չունի, որտև մարդիկ սկի ապրելու չեն գնում, բայց շատերը գոնե Գյումրին տեսնում են, քաղաքը սկսում ա քչից շատից ապրել, ու էդ պահը թե գնացողներին ա հաճելի, թե բնակիչներին: Չհաշված ոչ մի հերթ ու կուտակում չկա:
Լուրջ, խոսքի, մի քանի էշ դաշնակի ու դալալի փողով միտինգը (թեկուզ ձրի, բայց աբիժնիկ հաստատ) բերել ստեղ որպես արգումենտ, օ՜ աստվածներ:

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, ես հաթաթա չեմ տալիս, ես զգուշացնում եմ։ Ասածս նրանում է, եղբայր, որ պետք է իրական զարգացում ապահովել, այլ ոչ թե արեստական միջոցառումներ անել, ինչպես օրինակ մաքսատան պահն էր։


Իհարկե:

----------


## Lion

> Մաքսատան պահը ընտիր գաղափար էր: Եթե էդ ճանապարհն էլ շուտ կառուցեն, ավելի հիանալի կլինի: Ի դեպ դա ընդհանրապես Լիոնի անհանգստության հետ կապ չունի, որտև մարդիկ սկի ապրելու չեն գնում, բայց շատերը գոնե Գյումրին տեսնում են, քաղաքը սկսում ա քչից շատից ապրել, ու էդ պահը թե գնացողներին ա հաճելի, թե բնակիչներին: Չհաշված ոչ մի հերթ ու կուտակում չկա:
> Լուրջ, խոսքի, մի քանի էշ դաշնակի ու դալալի փողով միտինգը (թեկուզ ձրի, բայց աբիժնիկ հաստատ) բերել ստեղ որպես արգումենտ, օ՜ աստվածներ:


Ապեր, էդ քո հեգնական գրած "դալալ"-ը այս երկրի քաղաքացին է, որն իր հետևում ընտանիք ունի և որին ևս, ինչպես հիշում էր, ըստ Նիկոլի պատկանում է իշխանությունը։ 

Հիմա դու և այլոք, ինչպես նաև իշխանությունը կարող եք սա չնկատել կամ չնկատելու տաք, կարող եք հետևություններ չանել, կարող եք նույնիսկ շարունակել մարդկանց որոշակի խմբերի վրա թքած ունենալու քաղաքականությունը, բայց ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ Սերժենք ևս սենց սկսեցին - վերջը բոլորիս հայտնի է։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ ես, երբ որ օրինակ էս հաղորդման մեջ լսում եմ Կարաբեկյանին, Դումանյանին ու Թոքմաջյանին, լիահույս եմ դառնում, որ սելը տեղից շարժվելու ա ))


Էս Թոքմաջյանը տենց էլ սիմպատիաս չբռնեց..
Երևում ա, որ խելացի ա, բայց համ էլ  առոգանտ ա ու լիքը շինծու բաներ ունի:

Ասենք ասում ա՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշեցի...» ու սկսում ա դեմը դրած թղթից կարդալ..
Յանի ի՞նչ..
Հետն էլ՝ բան ասելուց հետո էդ թղթի վրա գծեր ա քաշում:
Երևի մի քանի անգամ նույն բանը չկրկնելու համար..

Մեկ խոսքի ամենասկզբում ա «կարծում» կոնկրետ անունով ֆիլմ, որից օրինակ ա բերում (թե՞ ուղղակի իր բացման խոսքին լավ չէր պատրաստվել), մեկ էլ կեսերում ա ինչ-որ օրենք կարծում՝ կոնկրետ հոդվածի անուն նշելով:
Կարծեմ Թոքմաջյանը «կարծեմ» բառը ոչ նպատակային է օգտագործում՝ ունկնդրի վրա ինչ-որ  միայն իրեն հայտնի տպավորություն գործելու համար:

Մեկ էլ զգացվում էր, որ ինքն էնքան ոչ թե օրինագծի համար էր եկել, այլ՝ քահանային պատմելու, թե ինչքան մեղքեր ունի ՀԱԵ-ն գործած:
Ասենք՝ իր ուզած 3 կաթողիկոսների օրինակն ամբողջությա՞մբ էր համապատասխանում ծրագրի ֆորմատին, թե՞ ֆսյո-ժը լրիվ հավայի էր, ինչպես և մի քանի ուրիշ բաներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս Թոքմաջյանը տենց էլ սիմպատիաս չբռնեց..
> Երևում ա, որ խելացի ա, բայց համ էլ  առոգանտ ա ու լիքը շինծու բաներ ունի:
> 
> Ասենք ասում ա՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշեցի...» ու սկսում ա դեմը դրած թղթից կարդալ..
> Յանի ի՞նչ..
> Հետն էլ՝ բան ասելուց հետո էդ թղթի վրա գծեր ա քաշում:
> Երևի մի քանի անգամ նույն բանը չկրկնելու համար..
> 
> Մեկ խոսքի ամենասկզբում ա «կարծում» կոնկրետ անունով ֆիլմ, որից օրինակ ա բերում (թե՞ ուղղակի իր բացման խոսքին լավ չէր պատրաստվել), մեկ էլ կեսերում ա ինչ-որ օրենք կարծում՝ կոնկրետ հոդվածի անուն նշելով:
> ...


Սիմպատիա բռնել-չբռնելն իհարկե քո գործն ա, բայց թղթի պահով ասեմ. Վահրամը հրաշալի տիրապետում ա բանավեճի արվեստին։ Ու քանի դեռ իր զրուցակիցները խոսում են, ինքը պատրաստում ա իր խոսքը՝ թղթում նշումներ անելով թե ինչից պետք ա խոսի։ Էն, ինչ կարդում էր, ոչ թե տանն էր գրել բերել, այլ էդտեղ՝ րոպեներ առաջ, բանավիճող կողմին արձագանքելու համար։ Դե որ կետն էլ ասում ա՝ ջնջում ա, որ պատկերը հստակ տեսնի, թե պլանավորած խոսքի ինչքան մասն ա ասել։ Ուր էր թե սենց բանավեճերին մասնակցող շատերը ունենայիմ նման մեթոդաբանություն ))

----------

Lion (13.11.2019), Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էդ քո հեգնական գրած "դալալ"-ը այս երկրի քաղաքացին է, որն իր հետևում ընտանիք ունի և որին ևս, ինչպես հիշում էր, ըստ Նիկոլի պատկանում է իշխանությունը։ 
> 
> Հիմա դու և այլոք, ինչպես նաև իշխանությունը կարող եք սա չնկատել կամ չնկատելու տաք, կարող եք հետևություններ չանել, կարող եք նույնիսկ շարունակել մարդկանց որոշակի խմբերի վրա թքած ունենալու քաղաքականությունը, բայց ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ Սերժենք ևս սենց սկսեցին - վերջը բոլորիս հայտնի է։


Եղա՞վ, ապեր  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սիմպատիա բռնել-չբռնելն իհարկե քո գործն ա, բայց թղթի պահով ասեմ. Վահրամը հրաշալի տիրապետում ա բանավեճի արվեստին։ Ու քանի դեռ իր զրուցակիցները խոսում են, ինքը պատրաստում ա իր խոսքը՝ թղթում նշումներ անելով թե ինչից պետք ա խոսի։ Էն, ինչ կարդում էր, ոչ թե տանն էր գրել բերել, այլ էդտեղ՝ րոպեներ առաջ, բանավիճող կողմին արձագանքելու համար։ Դե որ կետն էլ ասում ա՝ ջնջում ա, որ պատկերը հստակ տեսնի, թե պլանավորած խոսքի ինչքան մասն ա ասել։ Ուր էր թե սենց բանավեճերին մասնակցող շատերը ունենայիմ նման մեթոդաբանություն ))


Երկուսինս էլ ենթադրություն ա ու կյանքի իրավունք ունեցող:
Կոնկրետ իմ մատնանշած դրվագում ինքն ասում ա՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշեցի..» ու երկարոտ մեջբերում ա կարդում:
Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ բանավեճի ընթացքում արագի մեջ նշում անելով զրուցակցին հասցնել լսելու փոխարեն՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշած» խոսքը գրի առներ:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, որ խնդրեմ, կմանրամասնե՞ս, թե կոնկրետ ինչի համար ա պետք Արայիկին միանշանակ «Ս» անել։ Իր ղեկավարած նախարարության արած կամ չարած կոնկրետ ո՞ր գործողություններն են, որոնց համար արժի «Ս» անել։ Նենց չի որ ինքս քննադատելու բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու կոնկրետ ինչից ես դժգոհ։ Քննադատությունը մի քիչ ավելի առարկայական դարձնենք


Ապ, արի ասենք, որ դա իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է և այքանով դադարեցնենք քննարկման առարկայացումը, քանզի բնավ չեմ ցանկանում ակումբում էդ թեման քննարկել՝ հնարավորություն չունենալով այս հարթակում բավարար փաստեր ներկայցանելու (հո մենակ գրելո՞վ չի  :Smile:  )։ Մենակ մի բան կասեմ՝ *ԻՀԿ*, Տրոյակա ձիու առանձնահատուկ տեսակ է։

----------


## Lion

> Եղա՞վ, ապեր


Ախպեր, դե... քույր քեռի նիկով մարդուց գնա ջոգի, աղջիկ է՞, թե՞ տղա...

----------


## Varzor

> Հիմա դու և այլոք, ինչպես նաև իշխանությունը կարող եք սա չնկատել կամ չնկատելու տաք, կարող եք հետևություններ չանել, կարող եք նույնիսկ շարունակել մարդկանց որոշակի խմբերի վրա թքած ունենալու քաղաքականությունը, բայց ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ Սերժենք ևս սենց սկսեցին - վերջը բոլորիս հայտնի է։


Լիոն ապեր, մենակ մի բան կասեմ՝ չի կարող որևէ մեկը, որևէ երևույթ, որևէ գործընթաց բոլորի համար լավը լինել։ Որպես ակնառու օրինակ՝ կոռուպցիայի դեմ ընթացող պայքարը ահավոր ոչ ձեռնտու է կոռուպցիոներներին, բայց ժողովրդի բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը ձեռնտու է։

Էս կյանքը շահերի բախում է։ Պետության խնդիրն էլ կայանում է նրանում, որ կարողանա հնարավորինս *մեծամասնության* շահերը բավարարել և պաշտպանել, քանզի բոլորին չի կարող։ 
Ու կոնկրետ մաքսատան տեղափոխման պարագայում էդ սկզբունքը գործել է։ Միգուցե մի քանի տասնյակ կամ հարյուր հոգի դժգոհ են, բայց հազարավոր մարդիկ գոհ ու երջանիկ են, քանզի կառավարությունը թեթևացրեց իրենց հոգսը։
Ու պետք էլ չի միամտաբար կարծել, որ էդ հոգսը ինքն իրեն թեթևացավ։ Հենց էդ *մեծամասնության* մուծած հարկերով էլ թեթևացնում են

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, համաձայն չեմ՝ ճիշտ սկզբունքը սխալ ես մեկնաբանում։ Նույն կերպ՝ դե եկեք մեր օլիգարխներից մեկի փողը հենց այսպես, կամային որոշմամբ վերցնենք և տանք ժողովրդին՝ հաստատ մեծագույն մասը գոհ կլինի։ Ասածս օրինակը հակաօրինական է, դրա համար չենք անում, չէ՞։ Բայց այն հակաօրինական է հենց այն ատճառով, որ անընդունելիության չափ ոտնահարում է քչերի իրավունքը։ Այս օրինակը ևս այդպիսին է՝ անընդունելիության չափ ոտնահարում ենք փոքրամասնության իրավունքը։ Կրկնեմ, սակայն, նման հարցերում չիշտն և սխալը անորոշ են, անորոշ են նաև շահառուները։ Սա քաղաքական որոշման հարց է, որը ինքս համարում եմ սխալ։ Այդ թվում նաև նման հարցերին վերաբերմունք կդրսևորվի ընտրություններում...

----------


## Varzor

> Ախպեր, դե... քույր քեռի նիկով մարդուց գնա ջոգի, աղջիկ է՞, թե՞ տղա...


։) Ապ, հիշում ես չէ, որ մեր Մաշտոցյան ոսկեհատիկն ավելի հարուստ է, քան լատինականը՝ համ Ռ ունենք, համ էլ Ր  :Wink: 

Գրական կերպար է, Քույր Քերրի

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Երկուսինս էլ ենթադրություն ա ու կյանքի իրավունք ունեցող:
> Կոնկրետ իմ մատնանշած դրվագում ինքն ասում ա՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշեցի..» ու երկարոտ մեջբերում ա կարդում:
> Մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ բանավեճի ընթացքում արագի մեջ նշում անելով զրուցակցին հասցնել լսելու փոխարեն՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշած» խոսքը գրի առներ:


իմ ենթադրություն չի ))
Վահրամին ճանաչում եմ, մեթոդաբանությունն էլ գիտեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> իմ ենթադրություն չի ))
> Վահրամին ճանաչում եմ, մեթոդաբանությունն էլ գիտեմ։


Ենթադրություն՝ կոնկրետ դրվագի հետ կապված )))

----------


## Varzor

> Ոչ, համաձայն չեմ՝ ճիշտ սկզբունքը սխալ ես մեկնաբանում։ Նույն կերպ՝ դե եկեք մեր օլիգարխներից մեկի փողը հենց այսպես, կամային որոշմամբ վերցնենք և տանք ժողովրդին՝ հաստատ մեծագույն մասը գոհ կլինի։ Ասածս օրինակը հակաօրինական է, դրա համար չենք անում, չէ՞։ Բայց այն հակաօրինական է հենց այն ատճառով, որ անընդունելիության չափ ոտնահարում է քչերի իրավունքը։ Այս օրինակը ևս այդպիսին է՝ անընդունելիության չափ ոտնահարում ենք փոքրամասնության իրավունքը։ Կրկնեմ, սակայն, նման հարցերում չիշտն և սխալը անորոշ են, անորոշ են նաև շահառուները։ Սա քաղաքական որոշման հարց է, որը ինքս համարում եմ սխալ։ Այդ թվում նաև նման հարցերին վերաբերմունք կդրսևորվի ընտրություններում...


Ապեր, համարժեք օրինակ չես բերում։ Օրենքները մշակվում են պետության և հնարավորինս մեծամասնության շահերը պաշտպանելու համար։ Որևէ տեղ օրենքում գրված չէ, որ մաքսատան տեղափոխումը հակաօրինական է։
Համամիտ եմ միայն մեկ մասով, որ հենց Գյումրի ու հենց այդտեղ տեղափոխելու որոշումը որոշակիորեն նաև քաղաքական է։

Միշտ էլ այդպես է՝ մեծամասնության շահը հակասում է որոշակի փոքրամասնության կամ անհատների շահին, այլ կերպ իրականության մեջ ուղղակի չի լինում։ Պետության խնդիրներից է նաև շահերի բախումը զսպելը և մեղմացնելը։

Ինձ համար նույնպես անհասկանալի է, թե կոնկրետ ինչ սկզբունքով է կատարվել մաքսատան տեղակայում ու բեռնվածքի տեղաբաշխումը։ Բայց որ կատարվածը փաստացի շատերին օգուտ է տվել՝ փաստ է։
ԻՀԿ, Երևանի, Գյումրու և այլ մաքսային տարածքներում պիտի լինեն որոշակի սկզբունքներով տարանջատված մաքսային տերմինալներ։
Արի նաև չմոռանանք, որ էս մեքենաների ներմուծման մոլուցքը մի 2 ամսից ավարտվելու է։ բայց արդյունքում կունենանք մաքսային տերմինալ նաև Գյումրիում, ինչը որոշակի կնպաստի քաղաքի կյանքի ակտիվացմանը։

Արի, եթե դեմ չես, մի քիչ ավելի առարկայական քննարկենք։
Իսկ դու ի՞նչ տարբերակ կառաջարկեիր խնդիրը լուծելու համար։
Օրինակ, ես կողմ եմ, որ տարանջատված լինի թե Երևանի և թե մյուս, այդ թվում՝ Գյումրու տարածքներում՝ հաշվի առնելով նաև հետագա զարգացումները։

----------


## Lion

> ։) Ապ, հիշում ես չէ, որ մեր Մաշտոցյան ոսկեհատիկն ավելի հարուստ է, քան լատինականը՝ համ Ռ ունենք, համ էլ Ր 
> 
> Գրական կերպար է, Քույր Քերրի


Ես իրոք չգիտեի, որ սենց կերպար կա...  :Think: 

Ապ, կոնկրետ տարբերակ չեմ առաջարկի, քանի որ խնդիրը համապարփակ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց գտնում եմ, որ պետք է հնարավորինս ապակենտրոնացված, «շատ բաժանմունքներով» կառույց լինի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս Թոքմաջյանը տենց էլ սիմպատիաս չբռնեց..
> Երևում ա, որ խելացի ա, բայց համ էլ  առոգանտ ա ու լիքը շինծու բաներ ունի:
> 
> Ասենք ասում ա՝ «հենց նոր ակամայից հիշեցի...» ու սկսում ա դեմը դրած թղթից կարդալ..
> Յանի ի՞նչ..
> Հետն էլ՝ բան ասելուց հետո էդ թղթի վրա գծեր ա քաշում:
> Երևի մի քանի անգամ նույն բանը չկրկնելու համար..
> 
> Մեկ խոսքի ամենասկզբում ա «կարծում» կոնկրետ անունով ֆիլմ, որից օրինակ ա բերում (թե՞ ուղղակի իր բացման խոսքին լավ չէր պատրաստվել), մեկ էլ կեսերում ա ինչ-որ օրենք կարծում՝ կոնկրետ հոդվածի անուն նշելով:
> ...


Բացի էդ ինքը մենակ տերտերին պորտի ինսթալյացիա անելու համար չի եկել։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ վերջերս ինքը լավ ինտենսիվ համագործակցում ա նախարարության հետ, զարմագման ծրագրի մշակման ուղղությամբ (դատելով իրա ՖԲ-ից)։

Բայց, ի՞նչ խոսք, տերտերներին, մանավանդ քարոզ անող ու դրանից ուխոդ ըլնող տերտերներին իմ պես ատում ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե ես էլի Նիկոլին մեղադրեմ թուլակամության ու պոպուլիզմի մեջ, մի ծանր բան տվեք գլխիս ու էս վիդեոն հիշեցրեք։ <3

2 օր առաջ երբ նույն Նիկոլը նույն ֆիլմի մասին ասել էր, թե մենք մենակ չեմպիոնության մասն ենք ֆինանսավորել, հենց տենց բաներ էի մտածում։

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019), Life (13.11.2019), Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Արշակ (13.11.2019), Շինարար (13.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Որ Մելինեն չեմպիոն չլիներ էլ, լրիվ օքեյ կլիներ ֆիլմը ֆինանսավորելը։ Երկրորդ մասը դզեց :Ճ
«Հանելու ենք, հատ հատ տանենք և բան անենք․․․ ենթարկենք պատասխանատվության»  :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (14.11.2019), Life (13.11.2019), Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Ծլնգ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (13.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բացի էդ ինքը մենակ տերտերին պորտի ինսթալյացիա անելու համար չի եկել։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ վերջերս ինքը լավ ինտենսիվ համագործակցում ա նախարարության հետ, զարմագման ծրագրի մշակման ուղղությամբ (դատելով իրա ՖԲ-ից)։
> 
> Բայց, ի՞նչ խոսք, տերտերներին, մանավանդ քարոզ անող ու դրանից ուխոդ ըլնող տերտերներին իմ պես ատում ա։


Ավելի վատ իրա համար:
Կրոնական հայացքների համար մարդու կամ մարդկանց խմբի նկատմամբ ատելության դրսևորումը քսենոֆոբիա ա ու օրենքով դատապարտելի:

----------


## Chuk

Էս ինչ մի ջղայնացրել են Նիկոլին ։ճ
Այ էս հասկանում եմ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ավելի վատ իրա համար:
> Կրոնական հայացքների համար մարդու կամ մարդկանց խմբի նկատմամբ ատելության դրսևորումը քսենոֆոբիա ա ու օրենքով դատապարտելի:



Ատելը չի օրենքով դատապարտելի, այլ դրա հիման վրա խտրական վերաբերվունքը։

Ես առավոտից իրիկուն կարամ լինքը մարդու ատեմ, զզվեմ, ու դա լրիվ օրենքի սահմաներում ա ։)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե ես էլի Նիկոլին մեղադրեմ թուլակամության ու պոպուլիզմի մեջ, մի ծանր բան տվեք գլխիս ու էս վիդեոն հիշեցրեք։ <3
> 
> 2 օր առաջ երբ նույն Նիկոլը նույն ֆիլմի մասին ասել էր, թե մենք մենակ չեմպիոնության մասն ենք ֆինանսավորել, հենց տենց բաներ էի մտածում։


Ջղայնության համար +1, բայց տրանսգենդեր լինելու պաթոլոգիացնելը հեչ լավ չի, որ անում ա։ Պոպուլիզմի կամ դրա հակառակի հետ կապը չհասկացա. լափամանից զրկվածների վրով պառադն էլ ա պոպուլիզմ, Մելն էլ իր մեդալներով՝ պատրվակ, պաթոլոգիացումն էլ՝ հակաավանդական հակազգային պիտակից խուսափելու ձև։

Ի դեպ, մեծ հավանականությամբ Մելին զրկելու են եվրոպայի չեմպիոնություններից ու աշխարհի բրոնզերից, ինչպես զրկեցին 2012-ի օլիմպիադայում արդյունքներից, ու ինչպես Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանին զրկեցին ամեն ինչից։ Հիմա էլ Նառա-դու-սուսը այս հարցն ա շահարկում, որ ինքը ոչ թե պատիվ է բերել Հայաստանին, այլ ամոթ՝ իր անբարոյական դոպինգի օգտագործման փաստով, որի պատճառով մյուս օլիմպիական խաղերում Հայաստանը մենակ մի տղամարդ ու մի կին կարա ներկայացնի ծանրամարտում։ Բայց դե սա սիսթեմիկ խնդիր էր, ու մենակ Մելի պատճառով չեն Հայաստանին տփում, այլ 2008-ի օլմպիական խաղերից էս կողմ ծանրամարտում 20-ից ավելի դոպինգի դեպքերի համար, որոնց մի մասն էլ Մելինն են, բայց մենակ մի մասը։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ատելը չի օրենքով դատապարտելի, այլ դրա հիման վրա խտրական վերաբերվունքը։
> 
> Ես առավոտից իրիկուն կարամ լինքը մարդու ատեմ, զզվեմ, ու դա լրիվ օրենքի սահմաներում ա ։)


Գրել էի «ատելության դրսևորումը»:

----------


## ivy

Չգիտեի «Մել» ֆիլմի ու դրա հետ կապված աղմուկի մասին․ Աթեիստի դրած տեսանյութից հետո գնացի, մի քիչ կարդացի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։ 
Նիկոլի ելույթից մի քիչ հասկանալի չի, թե «մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ» ասելով՝ կոնկրետ ինչ նկատի ունի։ Էն որ մարդը հասարակական պարսավանքի է ենթարկվո՞ւմ իր ինքնության պատճառով, ու դա պրոբլեմ է, թե՞ էն, որ իր ինքնությունն է պրոբլեմը։ Մի քիչ քյառթավարի էր ներկայացրած Մելի «իրավիճակը», բայց դե էլի վատ չէր, գոնե ինչ-որ քայլ էր։ Չնայած ակնհայտ էր, որ լափամանից ուտողների դեմ տարվող (անվերջանալի) կռիվն իր ելույթում ավելի աղմկոտ էր, քան մնացած ամեն ինչը։

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019), Life (13.11.2019), Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեի «Մել» ֆիլմի ու դրա հետ կապված աղմուկի մասին․ Աթեիստի դրած տեսանյութից հետո գնացի, մի քիչ կարդացի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։ 
> Նիկոլի ելույթից մի քիչ հասկանալի չի, թե «մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ» ասելով՝ կոնկրետ ինչ նկատի ունի։ Էն որ մարդը հասարակական պարսավանքի է ենթարկվո՞ւմ իր ինքնության պատճառով, ու դա պրոբլեմ է, թե՞ էն, որ իր ինքնությունն է պրոբլեմը։ Մի քիչ քյառթավարի էր ներկայացրած Մելի «իրավիճակը», բայց դե էլի վատ չէր, գոնե ինչ-որ քայլ էր։ Չնայած ակնհայտ էր, որ լափամանից ուտողների դեմ տարվող (անվերջանալի) կռիվն իր ելույթում ավելի աղմկոտ էր, քան մնացած ամեն ինչը։


Իրա ձևակերպումներն, իրականում, բավական սարսափելի են։ Բայց լավ ա, որ վերջապես երկրի ղեկավարի մակարդակով էս մի բարիերն էլ ա կոտրվում, նենց որ էս դեպքում կարելի ա ձևակերպումներն անտեսել։

----------

Life (13.11.2019), Quyr Qery (15.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ջղայնության համար +1, բայց տրանսգենդեր լինելու պաթոլոգիացնելը հեչ լավ չի, որ անում ա։ Պոպուլիզմի կամ դրա հակառակի հետ կապը չհասկացա. լափամանից զրկվածների վրով պառադն էլ ա պոպուլիզմ, Մելն էլ իր մեդալներով՝ պատրվակ, պաթոլոգիացումն էլ՝ հակաավանդական հակազգային պիտակից խուսափելու ձև։
> 
> Ի դեպ, մեծ հավանականությամբ Մելին զրկելու են եվրոպայի չեմպիոնություններից ու աշխարհի բրոնզերից, ինչպես զրկեցին 2012-ի օլիմպիադայում արդյունքներից, ու ինչպես Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանին զրկեցին ամեն ինչից։ Հիմա էլ Նառա-դու-սուսը այս հարցն ա շահարկում, որ ինքը ոչ թե պատիվ է բերել Հայաստանին, այլ ամոթ՝ իր *անբարոյական* դոպինգի օգտագործման փաստով, որի պատճառով մյուս օլիմպիական խաղերում Հայաստանը մենակ մի տղամարդ ու մի կին կարա ներկայացնի ծանրամարտում։ Բայց դե սա սիսթեմիկ խնդիր էր, ու մենակ Մելի պատճառով չեն Հայաստանին տփում, այլ 2008-ի օլմպիական խաղերից էս կողմ ծանրամարտում 20-ից ավելի դոպինգի դեպքերի համար, որոնց մի մասն էլ Մելինն են, բայց մենակ մի մասը։


Հուսով եմ մարդուն վիրավորելու հիմքեր ունես, որոնցով կկիսվես։
Փաստ ա, որ հայտնաբերվել ա դոպինգ, բայց փաստ չի, որ դա հենց ինքն ա օգտագործել։




> «Առանց բժիշկների թույլտվության ոչ մի դեղ, անգամ վիտամին չենք օգտագործել…Բայց եթե մարզիկին ասում են, որ 10 օրում օրգանիզմը մաքրվում է, հետևաբար հավատում ենք»,- «Մեդիամաքսի» հետ զրույցում ասել է  Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը:


https://hetq.am/hy/article/86374

Ու Մելի, երկրից գնալու պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց սենց մարզիչներն են եղել։

----------


## ivy

> Իրա ձևակերպումներն, իրականում, բավական սարսափելի են։ Բայց լավ ա, որ վերջապես երկրի ղեկավարի մակարդակով էս մի բարիերն էլ ա կոտրվում, նենց որ էս դեպքում կարելի ա ձևակերպումներն անտեսել։


Հետաքրքիրն էն է, թե էդ ձևակերպումները Ծլնգի ասած «հակաավանդական հակազգային պիտակից խուսափելու ձև՞» են, որոնց դիմում է խիստ ռացիոնալ ու մանիպուլատիվ ձևով, թե՞ իր իրական պատկերացումների ու արժեքների անկեղծ դրսևորումներն են։
Չգիտեմ էլ՝ որն է ավելի վատ։

Ձևակերպումներն անտեսել հաստատ չարժի, դրանք կարևոր են։ Բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ելույթի ընդհանուր ուղերձը դրական շարժ էր, համարենք՝ էս ուղղությամբ տարվող առաջին քայլ, ու հուսանք, որ մյուս քայլերն ավելի հաստատուն ու լավ ձևակերպված կլինեն։

----------

Chuk (13.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ասեց՝ մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ, որը հիմա բժշկական ճանապարհով լուծվում է:

Ես սենց եմ հասկանում՝ մարդու «պրոբլեմ»-ն այն է, որ տվյալ սեռին պատկանել չի ցանկանում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չգիտեի «Մել» ֆիլմի ու դրա հետ կապված աղմուկի մասին․ Աթեիստի դրած տեսանյութից հետո գնացի, մի քիչ կարդացի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը։ 
> Նիկոլի ելույթից մի քիչ հասկանալի չի, թե «մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ» ասելով՝ կոնկրետ ինչ նկատի ունի։ Էն որ մարդը հասարակական պարսավանքի է ենթարկվո՞ւմ իր ինքնության պատճառով, ու դա պրոբլեմ է, թե՞ էն, որ իր ինքնությունն է պրոբլեմը։ Մի քիչ քյառթավարի էր ներկայացրած Մելի «իրավիճակը», բայց դե էլի վատ չէր, գոնե ինչ-որ քայլ էր։ Չնայած ակնհայտ էր, որ լափամանից ուտողների դեմ տարվող (անվերջանալի) կռիվն իր ելույթում ավելի աղմկոտ էր, քան մնացած ամեն ինչը։


Ինձ թվում ա չարժե էս աստիճան բառերի հետևից ընկնել: Իհարկե տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր ա: Հեշտ չի կարող մարդու համար լինել ինչ-որ տարիքի գիտակցել,  որ ինքը կին չի ու պետք ա հսկայական պրոցեսների միջով գնա իր իրական ինքնությանը իր արտաքինը համապատասխանեցնելուհամար: Բացառիկ դեպք պիտի լինի որ դա հեշտ ճանապարհ լինի:  Քանի-քանի ուսանողներ եմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ կարող պատկերացնել ինչի միջով են անցնում էդ տասնյոթ տասնութ տարեկան երեխաները,  բայց կան չեն կարողանում ուսման վրա կենտրոնանալ, կան նույնիսկ դուրս են մնում և այլն: Իհարկե խնդիր ա: Ոչ մի պրոբլեմատիկ ձևակերպում չտեսա Նիկոլի ասածներում մեկը ես: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ առաջին անգամ երկրի ղեկավարը էդպիսի թեմայով տենց հստակ դիրքորոշում ա արտահայտում: Բացառիկ ակադեմիական պոլիտկոռեկտություն չենք կարող պահանջել: Մանավանդ երբ շատ են նեղացնում էդ պոլիտկոռեկտության սահմանները, հաճախ սկսում են էլ ավելի վիճելի բառապաշար օգտագործելը: 

Մի անգամ ընկերներիցս մեկը ով ինձ օգնում էր թեզս սրբագրել ուզում էր համոզել որ տրանսգենդերը սխալ տերմին ա պիտի transgendered լինի: Իհարկե չհամոզեց բայց մարդը էնքան էր խորացել պոլիտկոռեկտության մեջ որ հակառակ ուղղությամբ էր գնում:

----------

Freeman (14.11.2019), Արշակ (13.11.2019), Ուլուանա (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ասեց՝ մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ, որը հիմա բժշկական ճանապարհով լուծվում է:
> 
> Ես սենց եմ հասկանում՝ մարդու «պրոբլեմ»-ն այն է, որ տվյալ սեռին պատկանել չի ցանկանում:


Ժող, եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, Մելի դեպքում «տվյալ սեռին պատկանել չի ցանկանում» դեպքը չի, այլ մարդը որոշակի ֆիզիոլոգիական առանձնահատկությունով ա ծնվել, որը չի համապատասխանում իգական կամ արական տիպիկ ֆիզիոլոգիային։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intersex

Թե դա պրոբլեմ ենք համարում, թե չենք համարում կամ ինչ ձևակերպումներ ենք օգտագործում որ կոռեկտ լինի, էդ արդեն այլ հարց ա, էդ մասով չեմ ուզում քննարկման մեջ մտնել։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ձևակերպումային խնդիրները մենակ դրանք չեն։ Այլ օրիմակ նաև էն, որ շեշտը դրվում ա ՀՀ դրոշը բարձրացնելու վրա։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե չեմպիոն չլիներ՝ հալածեի՞նք։ Էլի խնդիրներ կան, բայց էս անգամ չեմ կարևորում

----------

ivy (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես իրոք չգիտեի, որ սենց կերպար կա...


Փաստորեն Դրայզերի հետ "չունես"  :Smile: 



> Ապ, կոնկրետ տարբերակ չեմ առաջարկի, քանի որ խնդիրը համապարփակ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց գտնում եմ, որ պետք է հնարավորինս ապակենտրոնացված, «շատ բաժանմունքներով» կառույց լինի։


Դե ոնց որ նույն բանն ենք ասում: Լավ էլ ձևակերպեցիր` ապակենտրոնացված և բազմաբաժանմունք: Ստեղ երկու մոտեցում կա` մեծ քանակով, աշխարհագրորեն ցրված, բազմապրոֆիլ բաժանմունքներ, կամ էլի մեծ քանակով ու ցրված, բայց արդեն մասնագիտացված բաժանմունքներ: Սենց ընթացքից դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե որ մոդելն է ավելի արդյունավետ, բայց ապագայի համար ավելի հակված եմ երկրորդին: Իսկ ներկա իրավիճակում, երբ չգիտես, թե մաքսային "հարվածը" որ կողմից է գալիս, ավելի արդյունավետ կլինեն բազմապրոֆիլները:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձևակերպումային խնդիրները մենակ դրանք չեն։ Այլ օրիմակ նաև էն, որ շեշտը դրվում ա ՀՀ դրոշը բարձրացնելու վրա։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե չեմպիոն չլիներ՝ հալածեի՞նք։ Էլի խնդիրներ կան, բայց էս անգամ չեմ կարևորում


Արտ դե կոնկրետ իր մասին ա խոսքը: Ֆիլմը էս պահին ֆինանսավորել են որովհետև Մելի մասին ա: Եթե էդ տեսանկյունից նայենք ուրեմն մշակույթի նախարարության կողմից ֆինանսավորումը պիտի խնդրահարույց համարենք, որովհետև լգբտ անձանց մասին ֆիլմեր չեն ֆինանսավորում քանի դեռ նրանք դրոշ չեն բարձրացրել,  իսկ Նիկոլը կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին ա խոսում:

----------

Varzor (13.11.2019), Ծլնգ (14.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Ձևակերպումային խնդիրները մենակ դրանք չեն։ Այլ օրիմակ նաև էն, որ շեշտը դրվում ա ՀՀ դրոշը բարձրացնելու վրա։ Հիմա ի՞նչ, եթե չեմպիոն չլիներ՝ հալածեի՞նք։ Էլի խնդիրներ կան, բայց էս անգամ չեմ կարևորում


Էդ պահը, հա, շատ էր շեշտվում, բայց մի տեղ ոնց որ թե մի քիչ ավելի լավ երանգավորում տվեց խոսքին՝ էն իմաստով, որ չեմպիոն լինելու հարցի շեշտադրումը սենց ներկայացրեց, թե բա՝ մենակ լա՞վ օրվա ընկեր եք․ երբ չեմպիոն էր, սաղիդ աչքի լույսն էր, հենց «պորբլեմների մեջ հայտնվեց», երես թեքեցիք․ հայկական «լավ օրվա ընկեր» ասացվածքը կարծես փորձեց ներառել։ Ի վերջո, կարծում եմ, որ խոսքը հատուկ էր հարմարեցված տվյալ հասարակության պատկերացումներին, որ ասածը ինչ-որ ձևով տեղ հասնի, եսիմ։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2019), Chuk (14.11.2019), Varzor (13.11.2019), Աթեիստ (13.11.2019), Արշակ (13.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էս հոդվածը գտա ֆիլմի մասին․ ես որ շատ եմ ուզում տեսնել Մելի ու «Ծաղիկի» մասին ֆիլմը  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2019), Chuk (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ասեց՝ մարդն ունի պրոբլեմ, որը հիմա բժշկական ճանապարհով լուծվում է:
> Ես սենց եմ հասկանում՝ մարդու «պրոբլեմ»-ն այն է, որ տվյալ սեռին պատկանել չի ցանկանում:


Ապ, իրականում ցանկության հարց չի, այլ իրոք պրոբլեմ է` առանց չակերտների: էդ պրոբլեմը ժողովուրդը մի օտար` թուրքերեն բառով է նկարագրում: Ասում են "ղզօղլան"` աղջիկ-տղա: Քանզի այդ բառը մեր հասարակության մեջ բացասական իմաստ է կրում (որովհետև հաճախ այդ կերպ են անվանում նաև "կանացի" տղամարդկանց), ուստի վարչապետը խուսափել է այն բացահայտ կիրառելուց:

Մարդն այդպիսին է ծնվել և դրանում մեղք չունեն ոչ ԼԳԲՏ-ները, ոչ էլ հոգեկան և հոգեբանական խնդրները:
Ի դեպ, Մելինեն միակ կին ծանրորդը և սպորտսմենուհին չէ, որ նման խնդիր է ունեցել:

Հ.Գ.
Որ էդպիսին չլիներ, միգուցե և չեմպիոն չլիներ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս հոդվածը գտա ֆիլմի մասին․ ես որ շատ եմ ուզում տեսնել Մելի ու «Ծաղիկի» մասին ֆիլմը


Ամբողջական հոդվածը՝ https://armtimes.com/hy/article/164948

----------

ivy (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե ես էլի Նիկոլին մեղադրեմ թուլակամության ու պոպուլիզմի մեջ, մի ծանր բան տվեք գլխիս ու էս վիդեոն հիշեցրեք։ <3
> 2 օր առաջ երբ նույն Նիկոլը նույն ֆիլմի մասին ասել էր, թե մենք մենակ չեմպիոնության մասն ենք ֆինանսավորել, հենց տենց բաներ էի մտածում։


Ծանր բանը խնամքով պատրաստ պահել եմ  :Smile: 

Իսկականից` պոպուլիստավարի խզարեց:
Ուղղակի ցավալին այն է, որ երկրի օրհասական խնդիրները թողած, էնքան են սենց հարցերով կլանչել, որ երկրի վարչապետը, բան ու գործը թողած պիտի ԱԺ ամբիոնից էս հարցերի պատասխանները տա:

Չնայած, կարծում եմ ողջունելի է, որ թիմի առաջնորդը պաշտպանում է իր թիմակցին հակառակորդ կողմի հարձակումներից:
Ու էս ֆոնի վրա Վանեցյանի հրաժարականն ավելի է սևանում  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ թվում ա չարժե էս աստիճան բառերի հետևից ընկնել: Իհարկե տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր ա: Հեշտ չի կարող մարդու համար լինել ինչ-որ տարիքի գիտակցել,  որ ինքը կին չի ու պետք ա հսկայական պրոցեսների միջով գնա իր իրական ինքնությանը իր արտաքինը համապատասխանեցնելուհամար: Բացառիկ դեպք պիտի լինի որ դա հեշտ ճանապարհ լինի:  Քանի-քանի ուսանողներ եմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ կարող պատկերացնել ինչի միջով են անցնում էդ տասնյոթ տասնութ տարեկան երեխաները,  բայց կան չեն կարողանում ուսման վրա կենտրոնանալ, կան նույնիսկ դուրս են մնում և այլն: Իհարկե խնդիր ա: Ոչ մի պրոբլեմատիկ ձևակերպում չտեսա Նիկոլի ասածներում մեկը ես: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ առաջին անգամ երկրի ղեկավարը էդպիսի թեմայով տենց հստակ դիրքորոշում ա արտահայտում: Բացառիկ ակադեմիական պոլիտկոռեկտություն չենք կարող պահանջել: Մանավանդ երբ շատ են նեղացնում էդ պոլիտկոռեկտության սահմանները, հաճախ սկսում են էլ ավելի վիճելի բառապաշար օգտագործելը: 
> 
> Մի անգամ ընկերներիցս մեկը ով ինձ օգնում էր թեզս սրբագրել ուզում էր համոզել որ տրանսգենդերը սխալ տերմին ա պիտի transgendered լինի: Իհարկե չհամոզեց բայց մարդը էնքան էր խորացել պոլիտկոռեկտության մեջ որ հակառակ ուղղությամբ էր գնում:


Շին ջան, ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում, բայց էստեղ բառերի հետևից ընկնելու հարց չի, ոչ էլ պոլիտկոռեկտ տերմիններ օգտագործելու խնդիր․ Նիկոլն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տերմին էլ չօգտագործեց, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ խնդրահարույց հատուկենտ բառեր ասեց, ինքը էդ բոլորը «բառերը» հատուկ շրջանցեց։
Խոսքը սոցիալական ստիգմաների մասին է, որոնք կպցվում են որոշակի երևույթներին՝ դրանց մասին թյուր պատկերացումներ տարածելու հետևանքով։ Ստիգմայի տեղը կարող ենք ստերեոտիպ ասել, կամ ուղղակի՝ պիտակավորում, դրանից շատ բան չի փոխվի։ Ու բոլոր էդ պիտակները տանում են խտրականության արմատավորման․ էս է հարցը։
Ասում ես՝ տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր է։ Էդպես որ նայենք, առաջին հերթին մարդ լինելն էլ է խնդիր։ Ինչի մարդ լինելը հե՞շտ է։ Թե հարցը հեշտ ու դժվարով պիտի որոշվի, ոչ մի հեշտ բան էլ չկա էս կյանքում, ամեն ինչն էլ պրոբլեմ է։

----------


## Արշակ

> Շին ջան, ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում, բայց էստեղ բառերի հետևից ընկնելու հարց չի, ոչ էլ պոլիտկոռեկտ տերմիններ օգտագործելու խնդիր․ Նիկոլն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տերմին էլ չօգտագործեց, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ խնդրահարույց հատուկենտ բառեր ասեց, ինքը էդ բոլորը «բառերը» հատուկ շրջանցեց։
> Խոսքը սոցիալական ստիգմաների մասին է, որոնք կպցվում են որոշակի երևույթներին՝ դրանց մասին թյուր պատկերացումներ տարածելու հետևանքով։ Ստիգմայի տեղը կարող ենք ստերեոտիպ ասել, կամ ուղղակի՝ պիտակավորում, դրանից շատ բան չի փոխվի։ Ու բոլոր էդ պիտակները տանում են խտրականության արմատավորման․ էս է հարցը։
> Ասում են՝ տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր է։ Էդպես որ նայենք, մարդ լինելն էլ է խնդիր։ Ինչի մարդ լինելը հե՞շտ է։ Թե հարցը հեշտ ու դժվարով պիտի որոշվի, ոչ մի հեշտ բան էլ չկա էս կյանքում, ամեն ինչն էլ պրոբլեմ է։


Իսկ ի՞նչ ա ընդհանրապես խնդիրը կամ պրոբլեմը 

 :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ես արդեն անհանգստանում եմ։ @Lion ե՞րբ ես գալու ասես, որ Նիկոլը հերթական «սխալ» ելույթով ընտրազանգված կորցրեց ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Բարեկամ (14.11.2019), Ծլնգ (14.11.2019), Շինարար (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես արդեն անհանգստանում եմ։ @Lion ե՞րբ ես գալու ասես, որ Նիկոլը հերթական «սխալ» ելույթով ընտրազանգված կորցրեց ։ճ


Հաջորդ ընտրություններից հետո` երբ ընտրությունները կպարտվեն  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ա ընդհանրապես խնդիրը կամ պրոբլեմը


Որ սահմանումը չգտնենք (ու երևի չենք էլ գտնի), ուրեմն չկա տենց բան, ջուր ենք ծեծում․ չնայած ջուր սենց թե նենց ենք ծեծում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հուսով եմ մարդուն վիրավորելու հիմքեր ունես, որոնցով կկիսվես։
> Փաստ ա, որ հայտնաբերվել ա դոպինգ, բայց փաստ չի, որ դա հենց ինքն ա օգտագործել։


Հը՞ն։ Աթեիստ ջան, գրածիս մեջ Նառա-դու-սուս-ին ռեֆերենսը չնկատեցի՞ր։ 




> https://hetq.am/hy/article/86374
> 
> Ու Մելի, երկրից գնալու պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց սենց մարզիչներն են եղել։


Հենց սա էլ նկատի ունեմ, ասելով որ խնդիրը սիսթեմիկ էր, ու առանց իրենց իմանալու էլ կարող ա խմցրած լինեն, կամ էլ ճնշած, որ եթե չխմես չես գնալու մրցումներին։ Ու Նառայի այս հարցի արծարծելը առնվազն խնդրահարույց ա, թեև աղմուկի մյուս ռաունդը դոպինգի մոմենտով սպասելի ա։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում մարզիկի պատասխանատվությունն է իր արյան ու մեզի պարունակությունը, ու հենց մարզիկին են մեդալներից զրկում՝ միևնույն ժամանակ պատժելով ֆեդերացիային։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Որ սահմանումը չգտնենք (ու երևի չենք էլ գտնի), ուրեմն չկա տենց բան, ջուր ենք ծեծում․ չնայած ջուր սենց թե նենց ենք ծեծում


Հա, իմ ասածն էլ էր էդ․ ջուր ենք ծեծում  :LOL: 
Բայց շարունակենք ջուր ծեծել։ Ընդհանրապես _խնդիր_ բառն էլ ա խնդրահարույց, պետք ա խուսափել _խնդիր_ կամ _պրոբլեմ_ բառն օգտագործելուց։ Ստիգմա–միգմա։ Հիմա ճիշտը «մարտահրավեր (challenge)» ասելն ա։  :LOL:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հա, մարդ լինելն էլ ա չելենջ։ ՈՒղղակի բոլոր չելենջները նույնը չեն՝ տարբեր բարդության են լինում։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019), Բարեկամ (14.11.2019), Շինարար (14.11.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ընդհանուր հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում, բայց էստեղ բառերի հետևից ընկնելու հարց չի, ոչ էլ պոլիտկոռեկտ տերմիններ օգտագործելու խնդիր․ Նիկոլն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի տերմին էլ չօգտագործեց, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ խնդրահարույց հատուկենտ բառեր ասեց, ինքը էդ բոլորը «բառերը» հատուկ շրջանցեց։
> Խոսքը սոցիալական ստիգմաների մասին է, որոնք կպցվում են որոշակի երևույթներին՝ դրանց մասին թյուր պատկերացումներ տարածելու հետևանքով։ Ստիգմայի տեղը կարող ենք ստերեոտիպ ասել, կամ ուղղակի՝ պիտակավորում, դրանից շատ բան չի փոխվի։ Ու բոլոր էդ պիտակները տանում են խտրականության արմատավորման․ էս է հարցը։
> Ասում ես՝ տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր է։ Էդպես որ նայենք, առաջին հերթին մարդ լինելն էլ է խնդիր։ Ինչի մարդ լինելը հե՞շտ է։ Թե հարցը հեշտ ու դժվարով պիտի որոշվի, ոչ մի հեշտ բան էլ չկա էս կյանքում, ամեն ինչն էլ պրոբլեմ է։


Այվի ջան, լավ էլի: Իհարկե պրոբլեմ ա: Որ ասենք պրոբլեմ չի հո չի դադարի պրոբլեմ լինի: Հեշտ ա ասելը: Ստիգման վերացնելով են նաև պրոբլեմը լուծում, ոչ թե շրջանցելով, թե ինչ պրոբլեմ ինչ բան: Պրոբլեմը հեչ պարտադիր չի որ ստիգմա ծնի: Որ մատս փուշ ա մտնում ես դրա համար չեմ խարանվում: Բայց փուշը հանում եմ ու պրոբլեմը լուծում: Ցավոք տրանսգենդեր լինելը միայն հոգեբանական բժշկական վիրահատական միջամտությամբ լուծվող խնդիր չի, որովհետև կա նաև հասարակական խարանը, ինչ ավելի ա մեծացնում պրոբլեմը:

----------

Freeman (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Բարեկամ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս հավայի շուխուրի հիմնական պատասխանատուն վայթե ԲՀԿ-ն ա՝ տարրական էթիկայից բեխաբար, անիմաստ հայացքներով ու ռացիոնալ խնդիրները հասկանալու անընդունակ մի քանի դուռակ պատգամավորներով, որոնցից մեկն էլ թարսի պես մարդու իրավուքների ու հանրային հարցերի հանձնաժողովի նախագահն է։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, իմ ասածն էլ էր էդ․ ջուր ենք ծեծում 
> Բայց շարունակենք ջուր ծեծել։ Ընդհանրապես _խնդիր_ բառն էլ ա խնդրահարույց, պետք ա խուսափել _խնդիր_ կամ _պրոբլեմ_ բառն օգտագործելուց։ Ստիգմա–միգմա։ Հիմա ճիշտը «մարտահրավեր (challenge)» ասելն ա։  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հա, մարդ լինելն էլ ա չելենջ։ ՈՒղղակի բոլոր չելենջները նույնը չեն՝ տարբեր բարդության են լինում։


Որ քննարկումների մեջ սկսում են « :LOL: » սմայլիկը դնել, ինձ համար էդ լուրջ նշան ա, որ արդեն սուս մնալուս ժամանակն ա, թե չէ սենց բանը կհասնի դեռ էլ բեթար լօվե-սմայլիկներին, նենց որ ես գնացի, դուք որոշեք ձեր չելենջները  :Kiss:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում ա չարժե էս աստիճան բառերի հետևից ընկնել: Իհարկե տրանսգենդեր լինելը խնդիր ա: Հեշտ չի կարող մարդու համար լինել ինչ-որ տարիքի գիտակցել,  որ ինքը կին չի ու պետք ա հսկայական պրոցեսների միջով գնա իր իրական ինքնությանը իր արտաքինը համապատասխանեցնելուհամար: Բացառիկ դեպք պիտի լինի որ դա հեշտ ճանապարհ լինի:  Քանի-քանի ուսանողներ եմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ կարող պատկերացնել ինչի միջով են անցնում էդ տասնյոթ տասնութ տարեկան երեխաները,  բայց կան չեն կարողանում ուսման վրա կենտրոնանալ, կան նույնիսկ դուրս են մնում և այլն: Իհարկե խնդիր ա: Ոչ մի պրոբլեմատիկ ձևակերպում չտեսա Նիկոլի ասածներում մեկը ես: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ առաջին անգամ երկրի ղեկավարը էդպիսի թեմայով տենց հստակ դիրքորոշում ա արտահայտում: Բացառիկ ակադեմիական պոլիտկոռեկտություն չենք կարող պահանջել: Մանավանդ երբ շատ են նեղացնում էդ պոլիտկոռեկտության սահմանները, հաճախ սկսում են էլ ավելի վիճելի բառապաշար օգտագործելը: 
> 
> Մի անգամ ընկերներիցս մեկը ով ինձ օգնում էր թեզս սրբագրել ուզում էր համոզել որ տրանսգենդերը սխալ տերմին ա պիտի transgendered լինի: Իհարկե չհամոզեց բայց մարդը էնքան էր խորացել պոլիտկոռեկտության մեջ որ հակառակ ուղղությամբ էր գնում:


Ասյտեղ «պրոբլեմը» բերված էր բժշկական կոնտեքստում ու համեմատված էր սրտի արատի հետ։ Ու ասեմ, թե ինչում եմ ես այստեղ խնդիր տեսնում. միջին վիճակագրական հայի համար ԼԳԲՏՆ-ն լրիվ նույնն ա, ու եթե մի ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցչի ասում ես՝ դե պրոբլեմ ունի՝ հիվանդ ա, մնացած բոլորն էլ են ավտոմատ նույն սանդղակի վրա հայտնվում։ Չնայած ես կոնկրետ non-binary գենդերի պաթոլոգիացումը ա համարում եմ սխալ, բայց այստեղ ավելի մեծ խնդիր է ԼԳԲՏ-ի ներկայացուցչի՝ առանց կոնկրետ եզրը օգտագործելու, բժշկապես պրոբլեմ ունեցող պիտակելը։ Սա հնարավոր է նպաստի սրանից հետո բոլոր ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների «հիվանդ» պիտակմանը լայն հասարակության կողմից։ Ինչը, մեղմ ասած, լավ չի։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ես արդեն անհանգստանում եմ։ @Lion ե՞րբ ես գալու ասես, որ Նիկոլը հերթական «սխալ» ելույթով ընտրազանգված կորցրեց ։ճ


Ապեր, ինքը կորցնում է՝ ելույթից ելույթ։ Համենայն դեպս գոնե իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ, որոնց ես գիտեմ, իր համար կորում են։ Հիմա կարող ես հավատալ, կարող ես չհավատալ, կարող ես բոլորին, ոնց են մեկն ասեց՝ մերժված համարես, բայց դա այդպես է։ Ի դեպ - 

«Ֆիլմը մի մարդու մասին է, որը Եվրոպայի եռակի չեմպիոն է...»
- Բայց, որ այդ մեդալները խթանիչներ օգտագործելու պատճառով պահանջել են վերադարձնել,- ոչ մի խոսք:
Ուրեմն, կեցցե՜ կիսաճշմարտությունը (քողարկված սուտը) (C) Haroutyun Baghdasaryan




> Էս ինչ մի ջղայնացրել են Նիկոլին ։ճ
> Այ էս հասկանում եմ։


Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում՝ հերթական պոպուլիզմն է։ Հիմի որ մարդամեկը կայնի ասի՝ վարչապետ, էդ ինձ նկատի ունեիր, ի՞նչ պիտի պատասխանի, հը՞։ Պիտի ասի՝ ուժայիններ, բռնե՞ք։ Է, ախպերս, ինքը վաղուց արդեն օպոզիցիոն լիդեր չի, իրեն վաղուց արդեն խանգարող չկա՝ Արայիկի պատմությունը դառավ - բռնելու տեղ կա՞, բռնի, չես բռնում, ուրեմն՝ չկա -, ոնց կասեր նորօրյա դասականը՝ ի՞նչ ես ասո՞ւմ որ...

Ի դեպ, մի անհանգստացիր, եղբայր, քաղաքական այս վեճի փոխարեն... Տիգրան II Մեծի մասին պատմող գրքիս հատվածի վրա էի աշխատում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ինքը կորցնում է՝ ելույթից ելույթ։ Համենայն դեպս գոնե իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ, որոնց ես գիտեմ, իր համար կորում են։ Հիմա կարող ես հավատալ, կարող ես չհավատալ, կարող ես բոլորին, ոնց են մեկն ասեց՝ մերժված համարես, բայց դա այդպես է։ Ի դեպ - 
> 
> «Ֆիլմը մի մարդու մասին է, որը Եվրոպայի եռակի չեմպիոն է...»
> - Բայց, որ այդ մեդալները խթանիչներ օգտագործելու պատճառով պահանջել են վերադարձնել,- ոչ մի խոսք:
> Ուրեմն, կեցցե՜ կիսաճշմարտությունը (քողարկված սուտը) (C) Haroutyun Baghdasaryan
> 
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես հասկանում՝ հերթական պոպուլիզմն է։ Հիմի որ մարդամեկը կայնի ասի՝ վարչապետ, էդ ինձ նկատի ունեիր, ի՞նչ պիտի պատասխանի, հը՞։ Պիտի ասի՝ ուժայինների, բռնե՞ք։ Է, ախպերս, ինքը վաղուց արդեն օպոզիցիոն լիդեր չի, իրեն վաղուց արդեն խանգարող չկա՝ Արայիկի պատմությունը դառավ - բռնելու տեղ կա՞, բռնի, չես բռնում, ուրեմն՝ չկա -, ոնց կասեր նորօրյա դասականը՝ ի՞նչ ես ասո՞ւմ որ...
> ...


Եթե Տիգրան երկրորդի մասին գիրքն էլ ես գրում սենց թերինֆորմացված, մի գրի, ախպոր պես, թե չէ կգնամ իրավաբանականի դիմաց գրքերիդ դեմ գրքադուլ կանեմ ։ճ

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, չէ, լավա, կգրեմ, ուղղակի դու կարող ես չկարդալ։ 

Ըստ էության պատասխանելու փոխարեն հեգնելը և սարկազմը անհաջող օգտագործելը ասելիք չունենալը քողարկելու համար վերջերս մոդա է դարձել՝ ֆորումում ևս։ Կդիմանանք, ոչինչ...

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասյտեղ «պրոբլեմը» բերված էր բժշկական կոնտեքստում ու համեմատված էր սրտի արատի հետ։ Ու ասեմ, թե ինչում եմ ես այստեղ խնդիր տեսնում. միջին վիճակագրական հայի համար ԼԳԲՏՆ-ն լրիվ նույնն ա, ու եթե մի ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցչի ասում ես՝ դե պրոբլեմ ունի՝ հիվանդ ա, մնացած բոլորն էլ են ավտոմատ նույն սանդղակի վրա հայտնվում։ Չնայած ես կոնկրետ non-binary գենդերի պաթոլոգիացումը ա համարում եմ սխալ, բայց այստեղ ավելի մեծ խնդիր է ԼԳԲՏ-ի ներկայացուցչի՝ առանց կոնկրետ եզրը օգտագործելու, բժշկապես պրոբլեմ ունեցող պիտակելը։ Սա հնարավոր է նպաստի սրանից հետո բոլոր ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների «հիվանդ» պիտակմանը լայն հասարակության կողմից։ Ինչը, մեղմ ասած, լավ չի։


 Ինձ թվում ա անիմաստ մանրուքների հետևից եք ընկնում: Մի երկրում որտեղ սատանայապաշտության թեմայով քննարկում ա գնում վարչապետի էս ելույթը ես միայն դրական լույսի տակ կարող եմ տեսնել:

----------

Freeman (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, չէ, լավա, կգրեմ, ուղղակի դու կարող ես չկարդալ։ 
> 
> Ըստ էության պատասխանելու փոխարեն հեգնելը և սարկազմը անհաջող օգտագործելը ասելիք չունենալը քողարկելու համար վերջերս մոդա է դարձել՝ ֆորումում ևս։ Կդիմանանք, ոչինչ...


Չէ, Մհեր ջան, երբ ասելիքը տեղ չի հասնում, դիմում ես էդ գործիքին  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, Մհեր ջան, երբ ասելիքը տեղ չի հասնում, դիմում ես էդ գործիքին


Ըհը - վերջին պոստիս ի պատասխան ազնվորեն, մանրամասն գրելով փորձեցիր ասելիքդ տեղ հասցնել՝ չհասավ, չէ՞։ Կներես, Արտակ ջան, որ այդքան անհասկացող եմ, շարունակիր անհաջող սրախոսել, եթե կարծում ես, որ դրանով Նիկոլին օգուտ կտաս...

----------


## Chuk

> Ըհը, գտա։ ԱդեկվաՏ խոսք.
> 
> Հայաստանի ֆիզիկական կուլտուրայի և սպորտի պետական ինստիտուտի ռեկտորի պաշտոնակատար Դավիթ Խիթարյանի անդրադարձը բուհերում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդման խնդրին.
> "Ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդման հետ կապված այս աղմուկ-աղաղակի առիթով ցանկանում եմ մի երկու նկատառում ներկայացնել։ Նախորդ երկու ԿԳ նախարարները՝ մեկը դաշնակցական, մյուսը ՀՀԿ-ական, նույնպես զբաղվել են այս հարցով և հայոց լեզուն ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում դասավանդելու սահմանափակման ու ֆորմատի փոփոխության վերաբերյալ դրական կարծիք են ունեցել։ Այդ հարցը, որպես աշխատանքային նախագիծ, առնվազն 5 տարի քննարկվել է տարբեր հարթակներում։ Այնպես որ, չնայած նրանց կուսակիցների բողոքներին, հարցն իրականում նոր չէ և արժանացած է եղել նրանց հավանությանը։ Պարզապես, քաղաքական նպատակներով, հիմա շահարկում են հարցը։ Բացի այդ, հայոց լեզվի ուսուցումը ոչ թե արգելվում է ոչ մասնագիտական բուհերում ու ֆակուլտետներում, այլ յուրաքանչյուր առաձին դեպքում հարցը դրվում է տվյալ բուհի հայեցողության տակ, փոխվում են դասավանդման մեթոդիկան, ֆորմատը։ Անձամբ ես անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում Հայաստանի Ֆիզիկական կուլտուրայի ու սպորտի պետական ինստիտուտում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումը և վստահեցնում եմ, որ մեր ինստիտուտում այն շարունակվելու է դասավանդվել, սակայն՝ ավելի օպտիմալացված, տարբեր մեթոդաբանությամբ և մեր նպատակներին համահունչ։ Իմ գործընկերներին և ուսանողներին կոչ եմ անում զերծ մնալ սադրիչ շահարկումներից և տարբեր ասեկոսեների ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց։ Ձեզ հետ միասին աշխատելու ենք մեր գեղեցիկ լեզվին ավելի հարգանքով ու խնամքով վերաբերվելու և դրանով ինքներս մեզ հարստացնելու վրա։


Ըհն, մի հատ էլ ադեկվաՏ խոսք ԵՊՀ ռեկտորի ԺՊ-ից: Ասում ա, որ առարկաները ուսուցանվելու են, բայց ըստ տվյալ ֆակուլտետի, ամբիոնի պահանջների: Ասում ա, որ նույնիսկ կարող ա որոշ ֆակուլտետներում երկուսի փոխարեն 3-4 սեմեստր դասավանդվեն: Ու չի խորշում հստակ գնահատել, որ բանասիրականի դասախոսները կոնկրետ ժամ կորցնելուց են վախում ու «փողի բազառ ա», վերջին հաշվով:

----------

Freeman (14.11.2019), ivy (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Սա էլ Երեւանի թատրոնի եւ կինոյի պետական ինստիտուտի ռեկտոր Լիլիթ Արզումանյանի խոսքը նույն թեմայով:

---

«Նախ ասեմ, որ երկու շաբաթ առաջ մեր նախարարի մոտ բոլոր ռեկտորների մասնակցությամբ քննարկվել է այդ Օրենքի աշխատանքային տարբերակը` ժամը 11-ից մինչեւ 16.30-ը: Եվ ոչ մի ռեկտոր Հայոց լեզվի եւ պատմության առարկաների մասին չի բարձրաձայնել. սա ի գիտություն: Մեկը ես՝ չեմ խոսել, որովհետեւ համոզված եմ, որ բուհում դասավանդվող առարկաների ցանկը օրենքով չպետք է կարգավորվի, դա բուհի իրավունքն ու որոշելիքն է: Ընդ որում, լուծումները պետք է լինեն քննարկումների արդյունքով եւ ըստ անհրաժեշտության: Օրինակ, հայոց պատմությունը, եթե բուհում նույն ծրագիրն է, ինչ դպրոցում, պետք է հասկանալ` ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ենք կրկնում. իսկ գուցե ճիշտ է այդ ժամերը տրամադրել մասնագիտական առարկաներին: Բնականաբար, մասնագիտական ֆակուլտետներում պետք է կրկնել` գիտական ու քննական վերլուծություններով: Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայոց լեզվին. կարծում եմ՝ իրականում մեր լեզվի իմացության եւ գրագիտության խնդիրը լուրջ վտանգված է. այսօր լեզվի հարցը պետական մակարդակով պետք է դառնա ամենամեծ եւ առաջնահերթ մտահոգությունը: Բայց այդ հարցը բուհը չպետք է լուծի, դա դպրոցի խնդիրն է. պետք է արագ վերանայվեն թե՛ դասագրքերը, թե՛ ավարտական եւ ընդունելության թեստերը: Իսկ բուհն այսօր պետք է փորձի ինչ-որ կերպ լրացնել այն բացը, որ գալիս է դպրոցից, ընդ որում` յուրաքանչյուր բուհ յուրովի, շեշտը դնելով մասնագիտական լեզվի վրա: Նորից ասեմ. դա բուհի ներքին խնդիրն է. կա կառավարման խորհուրդ եւ գիտական խորհուրդ:»

----------

ivy (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Որ քննարկումների մեջ սկսում են «» սմայլիկը դնել, ինձ համար էդ լուրջ նշան ա, որ արդեն սուս մնալուս ժամանակն ա, թե չէ սենց բանը կհասնի դեռ էլ բեթար լօվե-սմայլիկներին, նենց որ ես գնացի, դուք որոշեք ձեր չելենջները


Այվի ջան, չնայած որ վերջին գրառումներիս մեջ սարկազմ կար (քո նկատմամբ չէ՝ քննարկվող նյութի), բայց չէի փորձում անլրջացնել քննարկումը, իրականում լրիվ լուրջ էի քննարկում  :Smile:

----------

ivy (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե Տիգրան երկրորդի մասին գիրքն էլ ես գրում սենց թերինֆորմացված, մի գրի, ախպոր պես, թե չէ կգնամ իրավաբանականի դիմաց գրքերիդ դեմ գրքադուլ կանեմ ։ճ


Բոլոր մեղքերիս էլ Տիգրան Մեծից պակաս գիրք չի գրում է  :Jpit: ) Տիգրան մեծը որ խաբար լինի, հորս արև, սաղ արածների համար կփոշմանի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ինքը կորցնում է՝ ելույթից ելույթ։ Համենայն դեպս գոնե իմ շրջապատի մարդիկ, որոնց ես գիտեմ, իր համար կորում են։ Հիմա կարող ես հավատալ, կարող ես չհավատալ, կարող ես բոլորին, ոնց են մեկն ասեց՝ մերժված համարես, բայց դա այդպես է։


Թու թու թու, էս շատ լավ նորություն էր, ապեր: Հույս կա փաստորեն, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Նիկոլի ընտրազանգվածը ահագին կմաքրվի- ջհանդամ թե 70-ի տեղը, 69 տոկոս չի լինի:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Բարեկամ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասյտեղ «պրոբլեմը» բերված էր բժշկական կոնտեքստում ու համեմատված էր սրտի արատի հետ։ Ու ասեմ, թե ինչում եմ ես այստեղ խնդիր տեսնում. միջին վիճակագրական հայի համար ԼԳԲՏՆ-ն լրիվ նույնն ա, ու եթե մի ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցչի ասում ես՝ դե պրոբլեմ ունի՝ հիվանդ ա, մնացած բոլորն էլ են ավտոմատ նույն սանդղակի վրա հայտնվում։ Չնայած ես կոնկրետ non-binary գենդերի պաթոլոգիացումը ա համարում եմ սխալ, բայց այստեղ ավելի մեծ խնդիր է ԼԳԲՏ-ի ներկայացուցչի՝ առանց կոնկրետ եզրը օգտագործելու, բժշկապես պրոբլեմ ունեցող պիտակելը։ Սա հնարավոր է նպաստի սրանից հետո բոլոր ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների «հիվանդ» պիտակմանը լայն հասարակության կողմից։ Ինչը, մեղմ ասած, լավ չի։


Էս թեմայով էլի ենք զրուցել, ու ես վարչապետից չէի էլ ակնկալի, որ ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների լիարժեք ու նորմալ մարդ լինելու մասին համապարփակ հրապարակախոսություն ներկայացներ այնպես, որ պահպանողական հասարակության մեծ մասին հասկանալի ու ընդունելի լիներ (ինքն էլ վայթե լրացուցիչ հավայի ժխորի ու էսկալյացիայի հավես չունի)։ Էս պահին «հիվանդ»-ը շատ ավելի լավ է «անբարոյական»-ից և/կամ «սատանայական»-ից, հիմա էս ա… ՆերԳա դԸրությամբ պեչչի :Ճ Որ ԲՀԿ-ի նման դեգեներատները քիչ լինեին, հնարավոր է, որ ուրիշ ֆորմատի ելույթ լիներ, ինչ իմանաս։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս թեմայով էլի ենք զրուցել, ու ես վարչապետից չէի էլ ակնկալի, որ *ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների լիարժեք ու նորմալ մարդ լինելու* մասին համապարփակ հրապարակախոսություն ներկայացներ այնպես, որ պահպանողական հասարակության մեծ մասին հասկանալի ու ընդունելի լիներ (ինքն էլ վայթե լրացուցիչ հավայի ժխորի ու էսկալյացիայի հավես չունի)։ Էս պահին «հիվանդ»-ը շատ ավելի լավ է «անբարոյական»-ից և/կամ «սատանայական»-ից, հիմա էս ա… ՆերԳա դԸրությամբ պեչչի :Ճ Որ ԲՀԿ-ի նման դեգեներատները քիչ լինեին, հնարավոր է, որ ուրիշ ֆորմատի ելույթ լիներ, ինչ իմանաս։


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լիարժեք ու նորմալ մարդ, կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ կենդանատիպ են։ Ոչ մի համապարփակ հրապարակախոսություն էլ պետք չի, պետք ա մի բան՝ արձանագրել, որ Մելը մարդ ա՝ պրծ։ Էն որ խոսքի Լիոնը ստեղ ասում ա «ամեն մի գոմիկի պաշտպանում եք», ինքը չի հասկանում մի շատ պարզ բան, որ պաշտպանում ենք ոչ թե նույնասեռականի, այլ մարդու, ով ունի նույն անժխտելի իրավունքները, ինչ ուրիշ ցանկացած մարդ․ քարկոծող դեգեներատներն են, որ քարկոծում են ըստ սեռի, սեռականության, գենդերային ատիպիկության և այլն՝ մոռանալով, որ մարդս մարդ ա։ Նիկոլից պետք էր մենակ մի բան, որ կանգներ ու ասեր․ «Մելը մարդ ա, ում ծնունդ է տվել հայ/հայաստանի քաղաքացի մարդ մայր։ ԿԳՍՄ-ն էլ ստացել ա մասնակի ֆինանսավորման հայց այդ մարդու մասին ֆիլմ նկարահանելու, ով ունեցել է հետաքրքիր կենսական ուղի՝ թե՛ որպես երկիրը ներկայացնող մարզիկ, և թե՛ հասարակության մեջ ինտեգրվելու տեսանկյունից։ Ու ոչ նախարարության գործն ա, ոչ էլ կառավարության՝ ստուգել, թե ով պուպուլ ունի, և ով՝ ոչ։ Չե՞ք ուզում որ Մելի և իրեն նմանների մասին ֆիլմ նկարահանվի, ուրեմն հանգիստ թողեք իրենց, իրենց կենսական ուղին էլ դրանով հանդերձ կդադարի լինել հետաքրքիր և ֆիլմարժան, ու փոխարենը կսկսենք Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանի մասին ֆիլմեր հանել, թե ոնց է մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովի նախագահը կոնկրետ մարդկանց իրավունքների ոտնահարման քարոզ անում, ի՞նչ պակաս ֆիլմարժան թեմա է»։

Թե չէ Մելի իր կարծիքով բժշկական խնդիրները դրոշ սարքելով, Նիկոլը ինքն էլ Մելին «հանգիստ չի տալիս», մի բան, որի համար նախատում ա մյուսներին։

----------


## Lion

> Թու թու թու, էս շատ լավ նորություն էր, ապեր: Հույս կա փաստորեն, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Նիկոլի ընտրազանգվածը ահագին կմաքրվի- ջհանդամ թե 70-ի տեղը, 69 տոկոս չի լինի:


Փաստորեն ընտրողները «կեղտոտ» և «մաքուր» են լինում, ամեն դեպքում, ինքն է պատասխանատուն և հաջողության, և ահնաջողության համար։




> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լիարժեք ու նորմալ մարդ, կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ կենդանատիպ են։ Ոչ մի համապարփակ հրապարակախոսություն էլ պետք չի, պետք ա մի բան՝ արձանագրել, որ Մելը մարդ ա՝ պրծ։ Էն որ խոսքի *Լիոնը ստեղ ասում ա «ամեն մի գոմիկի պաշտպանում եք»*, ինքը չի հասկանում մի շատ պարզ բան, որ պաշտպանում ենք ոչ թե նույնասեռականի, այլ մարդու, ով ունի նույն անժխտելի իրավունքները, ինչ ուրիշ ցանկացած մարդ․ քարկոծող դեգեներատներն են, որ քարկոծում են ըստ սեռի, սեռականության, գենդերային ատիպիկության և այլն՝ մոռանալով, որ մարդս մարդ ա։


Իյա, իրո՞ք։ Դե մի հատ կամ ցիտատը բեր, որ ես տենց բան եմ ասում, կամ էլ ներողություն խնդրի իրավաբանից նրան *զրպարտելու* համար, ով հաստատ քեզնից լավ գիտի, թե ինչ են մարդու իրավունքները, ինչպես նաև ստախոսությանդ պահով մեղքերդ քավիր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իյա, իրո՞ք։ Դե մի հատ կամ ցիտատը բեր, որ ես տենց բան եմ ասում, կամ էլ ներողություն խնդրի իրավաբանից նրան *զրպարտելու* համար, ով հաստատ քեզնից լավ գիտի, թե ինչ են մարդու իրավունքները, ինչպես նաև ստախոսությանդ պահով մեղքերդ քավիր։


Ցավոք՝ իրոք, մարդու իրավունքները ճանաչող իրավաբան ջան․



> Է հա, բայց Ակումբի կանոն խախտեցիր, չէ՞:
> 
> Ասենք մի հատ կբացատրե՞ս ինձ վիրավորելու մոտիվացիադ:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ եք, *հազար գոմիկի համար դոշ եք տալիս*, գերլիբերալ եք խաղում, բայց շփման մեջ տարրական տակտ պահպանել չեք կարողանում...

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ստախոս ես, ապեր, և զրպարտիչ: Նայիր քո կողմից մեջբերված իմ գրածի կոնտեքստը, ինչպես նաև երկու արտահայտությունների ոճական, իմաստական և նույնիսկ էմոցիոնալ տարբերությունները ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: Եթե չեղավ՝ կմանրամասնեմ:

Կրկնեմ՝ Հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ եք, հազար գոմիկի համար դոշ եք տալիս, գերլիբերալ եք խաղում, բայց շփման մեջ տարրական տակտ պահպանել չեք կարողանում, այս վերջին պոստերը վկա: Կարող եք Մելի նման մարդու իրավունքները ժամերով պաշտպանել, սակայ նույն այդ ընթացքում... վիրավորել այլոց - լիբերալներ...  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հը՞ն։ Աթեիստ ջան, գրածիս մեջ Նառա-դու-սուս-ին ռեֆերենսը չնկատեցի՞ր։


Մնում էր նստեի, Նառա-դու-սուսի մտքերին հետևեի  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> ԿԲ-ն՝ Դիլիջա՞ն։ Երևի հորքուրիս աղջիկը ԿԲ-ում չի աշխատում, որ Վ. Սարգսյան փողոցի վրա գտնվող շենքում է գործի գնում։ 
> 
> Հիմա պատկերացրու քեզ՝ աշխատում ես ֆիննախի իրավաբանական բաժնում, մեկ էլ, օպլյա, ֆիննախը գնաց Գյումրի - քո գործողությունները՞։


ԿԲ-ի հիմնական գործառույթը երկրի դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունն ու ֆինանսական(նաև գների) կայունությունն են: Դրամավարկայինը ամբողջությամբ, կայութնույան հիմնական մասը Դիլիջանում են: Դիլիջանում են նաև տնտեսական հետազոտությունների վարչությունը, վիճակագրական վարչությունը ՏՏ վարչության հիմնական մասը ու իրավաբանական վարչությունը 90 տոկոսով: Երևանում հիմնականում գործառնական վարչությունն ու վերահսկողությունն են, որը ըստ իս պետք է ԿԲ-ից առանձին կառույց լինի: Պլյուս էդքանի համար սպասարկող անձնակազմ: ԿԲ-ն կարելի է ասել ամբողջությամբ տեղափոխված է Դիլիջան: Ես էլ 2013 թվին էդ տեղափոխության շրջանակներում եկել եմ: Ասել, որ դրանից հետո Դիլիջանը փոխվել ա, դա ոչ մի բան չասել ա: Նախ Հայաստանի ամենաուժեղ արտագաղթող ու ամենաողորմելի տնտեսությամբ քաղաքում արդեն ահագին շարժ կա: Երկրորդը, որ մենք եկանք էստեղ սկի մինչև ժամը 7-ը աշխատող դեղատուն չկար, իսկ ամենամեծ խանութը 60 քառակուսի մետր էր: Հիմա մի քանի հատ սուպերմարկետ, կաֆեներ, այգի, փաբեր: տաքսիստները սաղ ժիգուլի էին քշում, մեքենաները թարմացրեցին: ցանկություն լինի, լավ էլ տեղափոխվում են: Հա, մի քանի հոգի չուցեց գա, բայց տենց լինում ա:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Գաղթական (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ուրախ եմ, որ դու չես նեղվել տեղ տեղափոխվելով, բայց, մեկը ես, չէի տեղափոխվի։ Ավելին ասեմ, դու դա արել ես ԿԲ աշխատանքդ չկորցնելու համար, որի պայմանները առաջնային են, այլ գերատեսչություններ նման պայմաններ չեն առաջարկում, հանուն որի մարդ տնից-տեղից կտրվի, մարզ գնա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լիարժեք ու նորմալ մարդ, կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ կենդանատիպ են։ Ոչ մի համապարփակ հրապարակախոսություն էլ պետք չի, պետք ա մի բան՝ արձանագրել, որ Մելը մարդ ա՝ պրծ։ Էն որ խոսքի Լիոնը ստեղ ասում ա «ամեն մի գոմիկի պաշտպանում եք», ինքը չի հասկանում մի շատ պարզ բան, որ պաշտպանում ենք ոչ թե նույնասեռականի, այլ մարդու, ով ունի նույն անժխտելի իրավունքները, ինչ ուրիշ ցանկացած մարդ․ քարկոծող դեգեներատներն են, որ քարկոծում են ըստ սեռի, սեռականության, գենդերային ատիպիկության և այլն՝ մոռանալով, որ մարդս մարդ ա։ Նիկոլից պետք էր մենակ մի բան, որ կանգներ ու ասեր․ «Մելը մարդ ա, ում ծնունդ է տվել հայ/հայաստանի քաղաքացի մարդ մայր։ ԿԳՍՄ-ն էլ ստացել ա մասնակի ֆինանսավորման հայց այդ մարդու մասին ֆիլմ նկարահանելու, ով ունեցել է հետաքրքիր կենսական ուղի՝ թե՛ որպես երկիրը ներկայացնող մարզիկ, և թե՛ հասարակության մեջ ինտեգրվելու տեսանկյունից։ Ու ոչ նախարարության գործն ա, ոչ էլ կառավարության՝ ստուգել, թե ով պուպուլ ունի, և ով՝ ոչ։ Չե՞ք ուզում որ Մելի և իրեն նմանների մասին ֆիլմ նկարահանվի, ուրեմն հանգիստ թողեք իրենց, իրենց կենսական ուղին էլ դրանով հանդերձ կդադարի լինել հետաքրքիր և ֆիլմարժան, ու փոխարենը կսկսենք Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանի մասին ֆիլմեր հանել, թե ոնց է մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության հանձնաժողովի նախագահը կոնկրետ մարդկանց իրավունքների ոտնահարման քարոզ անում, ի՞նչ պակաս ֆիլմարժան թեմա է»։
> 
> Թե չէ Մելի իր կարծիքով բժշկական խնդիրները դրոշ սարքելով, Նիկոլը ինքն էլ Մելին «հանգիստ չի տալիս», մի բան, որի համար նախատում ա մյուսներին։


Դու առաջարկում ես, որ վարչապետը ֆիլմի թեմայից կտրված ընդհանուր դեմագոգիա աներ՝ «մարդ է ու վերջ», ու կրքերը հանգստանալու՞ էին։  Էդ ուրեմն Նիկոլ Փաշինյան չէր լինի, կլիներ եսիմ ով :Ճ

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Elmo

> Ուրախ եմ, որ դու չես նեղվել տեղ տեղափոխվելով, բայց, մեկը ես, չէի տեղափոխվի։ Ավելին ասեմ, դու դա արել ես ԿԲ աշխատանքդ չկորցնելու համար, որի պայմանները առաջնային են, այլ գերատեսչություններ նման պայմաններ չեն առաջարկում, հանուն որի մարդ տնից-տեղից կտրվի, մարզ գնա...


Իմ աշխատատեղը չէր տեղափոխվում, ես ՏՏ-ից եմ: Ես խնդրել եմ, որ ինձ տեղափոխեն: Իսկ մարդկանց հարմար ա, հարմար չի մի քիչ երկար բարակ հարց ա: Հիմա մարդկանց հարմար չի բանակ գնալը, բանակը փակե՞նք: Ահագին մասին լավ էլ հարմար էր, եկան: Որովհետև դպրոց սարքեցինք էստեղ, մանկապարտեզ, Թումո կենտրոն, գրադարան, մանկական ժամանցի վայրեր, սուպերմարկետ և այլն: Էս ամեն ինչը տեսնելով տեղի ժողովուրդն էլ սկսեց ռիթմով ապրել: Մարդիկ էլ կային, որ տենց էդքան էլ չէին ուզում գան, բայց դէ նոր գործ չուզեցան փոխեն: Հիմա էդ մարդիկ ամենաուրախն են, որ եկել են: Ախպեր Երևանը էնքան ա ճխտած, որ Հայաստանը դառել ա մեծ գլխով, փոքր մարմնով երեխա: Բնակչությունը ապակենտրոնացնես՝ ամեն ինչ էլ կհարմարվի: Ստեղ հենա նենց մեծ հիվանդանոց են սարքում, էլ դու սուս: Որովհետև բնակչություն կա արդեն: Իսկ նենց՝ քաղաքը վերանում էր: Ժամը 6-ին քայլում էիր, ոնց որ չոլ լիներ, մի հատ շունչ արարած չկար: Հիմա նույնիսկ խցանումներ են լինում, իսկ խանութներում՝ հերթ ա:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ է, որ տենց է - ասածս այն է, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ բնական անել, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ չուզենաս էլ, մարզը կզարգանա։ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ հանգեցնել կամային որոշումներին...

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ է, որ տենց է - ասածս այն է, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ բնական անել, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ չուզենաս էլ, մարզը կզարգանա։ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ հանգեցնել կամային որոշումներին...


Բայց օրինակ եթե Վանաձոր տեղափոխեին՝ էդ ամեն ինչը սարքել պետք չէր: Վանաձոր ամեն ինչ կա: Ստեղ տեղափոխեցին, Դիլիջանը փրկվեց: Պետք ա պետական սաղ գերատեսչությունները ցրեն մարզերով: Էլեկտրոնային փաստաթղթաշրջանառության ու վիդեոզանգերի դարում վաբշե պրոբլեմ չկա էլի դա անել: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա հավաքվեն մի սենյակում իրար քրտինքի հոտ շնչեն, եթե կարան վիդեոզանգով ամեն ինչ քննարկեն:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն՝ համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել լիքը մանրուքներ։ Ինչի՞ց սկսվեց թեման՝ տես, արել են, չէ՞, բայց մեքենայի դալալները բողոքում են։ Հլը մի քանի էջ հետ գնա, լսիր այդ մարդկանց։ Միտքը լավն է, սակայն, ինչպես հաճախ լինում է, կատարողական մանրուքներն և թերությունները փչացնում են ամեն ինչ...

----------


## Elmo

> Սկզբունքորեն՝ համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել լիքը մանրուքներ։ Ինչի՞ց սկսվեց թեման՝ տես, արել են, չէ՞, բայց մեքենայի դալալները բողոքում են։ Հլը մի քանի էջ հետ գնա, լսիր այդ մարդկանց։ Միտքը լավն է, սակայն, ինչպես հաճախ լինում է, կատարողական մանրուքներն և թերությունները փչացնում են ամեն ինչ...


Պետություն ղեկավարելուց առաջնորդվում են պրագմատիկ, սառը հաշվարկներով ու որոշումնեչը կայացնում են ի շահ պետության ու գուցէ մի տեղ ի վնաս մեքենայի դալալների: Մյուս տեղում լինելու ա որոշում, որը լինելու ա ի շահ մեքենայի դալալների ու ի վնաս կարի արտադրամասի ինժեներ-մեխանիկների: Եթե ֆռանք ամեն բողոքողի սրտի ուզածը իրեն տանք՝ դա չի դառնում համակարգ կառուցել, դա դառնում ա քաոս: Ժողովրդին լսել, հետադարձ կապ պահել պետք ա, բայց դա էլ իրա գծած նուրբ սահմանն ունի, որից էնկողմ արդեն համը հելնում ա: Նենց որ բողոքներին միշտ չի, որ պետք ա նայել: Անում ես ու վերջ:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Եվ կրկին կրկնեմ՝ մոտակա ընտրություններում մենք կտեսնենք, թե ժողովուրդն ինչպես կգնահատի այս գործունեությունը...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ստախոս ես, ապեր, և զրպարտիչ: Նայիր քո կողմից մեջբերված իմ գրածի կոնտեքստը, ինչպես նաև երկու արտահայտությունների ոճական, իմաստական և նույնիսկ էմոցիոնալ տարբերությունները ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: Եթե չեղավ՝ կմանրամասնեմ:


հա-հա, համ էլ հոմոֆիլ, լիբերալ ու կեղծ-փաստաբան․․․




> Կրկնեմ՝ Հետաքրքիր ժողովուրդ եք, հազար գոմիկի համար դոշ եք տալիս, գերլիբերալ եք խաղում, բայց շփման մեջ տարրական տակտ պահպանել չեք կարողանում, այս վերջին պոստերը վկա: Կարող եք Մելի նման մարդու իրավունքները ժամերով պաշտպանել, սակայ նույն այդ ընթացքում... վիրավորել այլոց - լիբերալներ...


շաաաաաաաատ մերսի, որ ասածներս քո մասին սենց լակոնիկ հաստատեցիր  :Ծաղիկ: 

Իսկ դոշ տալ-վիրավորելու առումով․ թե քեզ քո հայացքների/ինքնության/համոզմունքների համար հանրային «խառույկի վրա վառելուց» լինեին, քո համար էլ դոշ կտայի՝ համարելով անժխտելի իրավունքներով օժտված մարդ։ Բայց քանի ակումբում դամբուլ-դամբուլ դուրս ես տալիս, կարող է մեկ-մեկ էլ ասենք՝ տուֆտաբանում ես։ Վիրավորանք այդտեղ չկա, ու նեղանալալ էլ պետք չի․ մի երկու էջ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին կգրես՝ կմոռանաս՝ կանցնի կգնա։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սկզբունքորեն՝ համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք է հաշվի առնել լիքը մանրուքներ։ Ինչի՞ց սկսվեց թեման՝ տես, արել են, չէ՞, բայց մեքենայի դալալները բողոքում են։ Հլը մի քանի էջ հետ գնա, լսիր այդ մարդկանց։ Միտքը լավն է, սակայն, ինչպես հաճախ լինում է, կատարողական մանրուքներն և թերությունները փչացնում են ամեն ինչ...




Թեև սա տրամաբանության մասին ա, բայց ես հիշում եմ հենց նորությունների ժամանակ։
Ինչ մի նորարարական քայլ էլ արվի, կհայտնվեն որոշակի թվով «ոչխարներ», որոնք դրանից խիստ դժգոհ կլինեն։

Նույնիսկ տուշոնկա Մանվելին բռնելուց շատերը բողոքում էին։

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մնում էր նստեի, Նառա-դու-սուսի մտքերին հետևեի


իրա մտքերին պետք չի հետևել, բայց թե իմ ասածներին ես արձագանքում, գոնե մեջի մտքերի օտարությունը նկատի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու առաջարկում ես, որ վարչապետը ֆիլմի թեմայից կտրված ընդհանուր դեմագոգիա աներ՝ «մարդ է ու վերջ», ու կրքերը հանգստանալու՞ էին։  Էդ ուրեմն Նիկոլ Փաշինյան չէր լինի, կլիներ եսիմ ով :Ճ


Քո կարծիքով իրա էս ելույթով կրքերը հանգստացա՞ն:  :LOL:  Մարդը մարդ ա-ի մեջ էլ դեմագոգիա չկա, միայն փաստի արձանագրում ա ։Ճ Բայց դե հա, Նիկոլը չէր լինի, դրա համար էլ ԼԳԲՏ-ն իր թեթև ձեռքով միգուցե և անբարոյականից կվերածվի հիվանդի՝ բայց ոչ նորմալի կամ լիարժեքի՝ ոնց դու ասացիր։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ուրախ եմ, որ դու չես նեղվել տեղ տեղափոխվելով, բայց, մեկը ես, չէի տեղափոխվի։ Ավելին ասեմ, դու դա արել ես ԿԲ աշխատանքդ չկորցնելու համար, որի պայմանները առաջնային են, այլ գերատեսչություններ նման պայմաններ չեն առաջարկում, հանուն որի մարդ տնից-տեղից կտրվի, մարզ գնա...


Բայց ի՞նչ խնդիր կա:
Չուզեցողը թող չտեղափոխվի:
ՈՒ սա միայն գերատեսչություններին չի վերաբերվում, այլ ցանկացած հիմնարկի, ձեռնարկության և այլն:

Ընդ որում՝ չգիտեմ, թե Հայաստանում դա ինչպես է տեղի ունեցել, բայց նորմալ երկրներում ընդունված պրակտիկա է, որ հիմնարկի տեղափոխման հետ տեղափոխվել չցանկացող ու դրանից տուժող մարդը որոշակի փոխհատուցում ստնա նույն հիմնարկից:

----------

Elmo (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Խնդիր կա, եղբայր՝ օրինակ, եթե ես տեղափոխվում եմ, բա իմ ընտանի՞քը։ Եթե իրենք էլ տեղափոխվեն՝ դպրոց-մանկապարտեզ, կնոջս աշխատանքի հարցը, ի վերջո մարդ ես, սովոր ես քո միջավայրին։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խնդիր կա, եղբայր՝ օրինակ, եթե ես տեղափոխվում եմ, բա իմ ընտանի՞քը։ Եթե իրենք էլ տեղափոխվեն՝ դպրոց-մանկապարտեզ, կնոջս աշխատանքի հարցը, ի վերջո մարդ ես, սովոր ես քո միջավայրին։


Մեկ-մեկ միջավայրի փոփոխությունն ահագին առողջարար ա, Լիոն ջան:
Դիլիջանն էլ Երևանից մի 100կմ ա հեռու էլի:
Մարդիկ մայրցամաքներ են փոխում:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում, էլի կրկնենք՝ չցանկացողը պարտավոր չի տեղափոխվել ու իր աշխատանքը ոչ իր մեղքով կորցնելու դիմաց՝ նորմալի մեջ, պիտի փոխհատուցում ստանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ի՞նչը կարող է ինձ լիարժեք փոխհատուցել աշխատանքի, կարիերայի բարեխիղճ սպասումների փլուզումը։ Խնդրին հանդիպել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ի՞նչը կարող է ինձ լիարժեք փոխհատուցել աշխատանքի, կարիերայի բարեխիղճ սպասումների փլուզումը։ Խնդրին հանդիպել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում...


Դե հիմա Լիոն, դու մենակ քո տեսանկյունից մի նայի:
Հարցին գլոբալ ա պետք մոտենալ:

Պատկերացրու դու մի հսկայսկան ձեռնարկության ղեկավար ես ու ձեր տնօրենների խորհրդում որոշում ա կայացվում ամբողջ  ձեռնարկությունը տեղափոխել մեկ այլ երկիր խոսքի:
Ասենք՝ էնտեղ աշխատուժն ավելի էժան ա, հարկային դաշտն ավելի բարենպաստ, լոգիստիկայի տեսանկյունից ավելի նպատակահարմար և այլն:

Ձեր 5000 աշխատողներին դուք ցենտր պայմաններ ենք առաջարկում՝ ձեր հետ տեղափոխվելու համար, չեկողներին էլ փոխհատուցում:

Ասենք թե մի 1000 հոգի որոշում են մնալ ու փոխհատուցում ստանալ:
Էդ 1000-ից 100-ն էլ համ չտեղափոխվելուց են դժգոհ, համ փոխհատուցումից,
միտինգ-բան են անում, ամբողջ օրը ժուռնալիստների հրավիրում և այլն..

Քո գործողություննե՞րը.

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, բան չասաեցի, հնարավոր է, ես չեմ ժխտում նման հնարավորությունը, ոչ էլ՝ նման բանի անհրաժեշտությունը։ Միաժամանակ նաև դու ընդունիր, որ դա տհաճ է։ Արդյունքում, ունենում ես ցնցումներ, եթե գործընթացը մեծ մասշտաբներ ստացավ՝ նաև բացասական քաղաքական էֆեկտ։ Սա պետք է անել միայն լուրջ հիմնավորման դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե միայն մարզերի բնակիչների սրտերը շահելու համար։ Ավելին,դա նաև քաղաքականպես է սխալ՝ շահեցի՞ր գյումրեցիների սրտերը, կորցրիր... երևանցիների սրտերը։ Սա պետք է հաշվարկել...




Այսօր կառավարության նիստում վարչապետը հայտարարեց, որ ԱԱԾ-ին հանձնարական է տվել՝ պարզել որոշ շրջանակների ու... *Սատանայի* համագործակցության ձևերն ու ուղիները:

Կարևոր գործ է, ասեմ՝ ԱԱԾ-ն հենց նման բաներով է, որ պետք է զբաղվի...

----------


## Elmo

> Եվ կրկին կրկնեմ՝ մոտակա ընտրություններում մենք կտեսնենք, թե ժողովուրդն ինչպես կգնահատի այս գործունեությունը...


Մոտակա ընտրություններին կարող ա գործող իշխանությունները զզված լինեն ու ըսկի չառաջադրվեն էլ: Ոնց որ իրանք առանձնապես կառչած էլ չեն դրանից: Ու վաբշե մեխանիզմը սենց ա: Դու գալիս ես ահռելի ռեյտինգով, լիքը ցավոտ, ոչ պոպուլյար ռեֆորմներ ես անում, ռեյտինգդ սպանում ես, մի մասին ջղայինացնում ես, բայց իրենց շահերը պաշտպանած տեղդ զիջում ես մյուսներին:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Գաղթական (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ է, որ տենց է - ասածս այն է, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ բնական անել, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ չուզենաս էլ, մարզը կզարգանա։ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ հանգեցնել կամային որոշումներին...


Լիոն, դու ուղղկի անտանելի ես։  :LOL:  Մարդը հազար տոկոսանոց օրինակ ա բերում, դու մեկա քո էշն ես քշում՝ մի քանի տրիվիալ ու անիմաստ բառակապակցույթունով։ Ապեր, խոսք չկա, դու ցանկացած բանավեճում խաղթող դուրս կգաս, քանի որ տապոռի դեմ խաղ չկա։ 

Կարամ մենակ քեզ համավատացնեմ, որ կառավարությունն ու ԱԺ-ն որոշումներն ու օրենքներն ընդունելու են հանուն մեր բոլորի ընդհանուր շահի, ոչ թե հանուն քո ու էն մի քանի էգոիստ դալալների դեմագոգիայի։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մոտակա ընտրություններին կարող ա գործող իշխանությունները զզված լինեն ու ըսկի չառաջադրվեն էլ: Ոնց որ իրանք առանձնապես կառչած էլ չեն դրանից: Ու վաբշե մեխանիզմը սենց ա: Դու գալիս ես ահռելի ռեյտինգով, լիքը ցավոտ, ոչ պոպուլյար ռեֆորմներ ես անում, ռեյտինգդ սպանում ես, մի մասին ջղայինացնում ես, բայց իրենց շահերը պաշտպանած տեղդ զիջում ես մյուսներին:


Տարբերակ է, բայց տարբերակ է նաև այն, որ դու գալիս ես ահռելի ռեյտինգով, բայց պատրաստ ես հենց գալու, այլ ոչ թե կառավարելու համար, իսկ գալուց հետո էլ ոչ գիտես ինչ պետք է անես, ոչ էլ պատկերացնում ես անելիքդ։ Արդյունքում քո և թիմիդ անդամների մոտ սկսվում է աստղային գլխապտույտ, մարդիկ սկսում են 3 միլիոն դրամանոց կոստյումներ հագնել, իրենց պատրաստ համարել ղեկավարել սպեցիֆիկ և յուղոտ բնագավառներ, օրինակ՝ հարկային, ԱԱԾ կամ վերահսկիչ պալատ, հոգեբանորեն տրամադրվում են իրենց տանջանքների համար «փոխհատուցում» ստանալու մտքի վրա, սկսում են բոլոր քննադատողներին որպես «նախկիններ» վերաբերվել, տրվում են ինքնախաբեությանը, կտրվում են ժողովրդից... հետոն արդեն կանխատեսելի է...

----------


## Արշակ

> Լավ է, որ տենց է - ասածս այն է, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ բնական անել, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ չուզենաս էլ, մարզը կզարգանա։ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ հանգեցնել կամային որոշումներին...


Ապեր, մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, էդ «բնական անելը» ո՞րն ա, որ նույնիսկ չուզես էլ, մարզը ինքն իրան զարգանա։ Դու որ Նիկոլի տեղը լինեիր, ո՞նց կանեիր‎։ 
Խնդիրը էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ Երևանում չկուտակվի, Հայաստանը, մարզերով հանդերձ, հավասարաչափ զարգանա։ Էս պահի դրությունն էն ա, որ բաց թողած «բնական» ձևով, ասել Էլմոյի, Հայաստանը դառել ա մեծ գլխով, փոքր մարմնով երեխա։ 
Որո՞նք են քո քայլերը բնական ձևով իրավիճակը շտկելու։

----------


## Արշակ

> Տարբերակ է, բայց տարբերակ է նաև այն, որ դու գալիս ես ահռելի ռեյտինգով, բայց պատրաստ ես հենց գալու, այլ ոչ թե կառավարելու համար, իսկ գալուց հետո էլ ոչ գիտես ինչ պետք է անես, ոչ էլ պատկերացնում ես անելիքդ։ Արդյունքում քո և թիմիդ անդամների մոտ սկսվում է աստղային գլխապտույտ, մարդիկ սկսում են 3 միլիոն դրամանոց կոստյումներ հագնել, իրենց պատրաստ համարել ղեկավարել սպեցիֆիկ և յուղոտ բնագավառներ, օրինակ՝ հարկային, ԱԱԾ կամ վերահսկիչ պալատ, հոգեբանորեն տրամադրվում են իրենց տանջանքների համար «փոխհատուցում» ստանալու մտքի վրա, սկսում են բոլոր քննադատողներին որպես «նախկիններ» վերաբերվել, տրվում են ինքնախաբեությանը, կտրվում են ժողովրդից... հետոն արդեն կանխատեսելի է...


Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ դու հարկերից խուսափելու շնորհիվ 10 միլիոնանոց կոստյում ես սկսել հագնել։  :Cool:  ՈՒ էնքան եմ էդ միտքը ֆռցնելու, որ արդեն բոլորը մտածեն որ տենց ա, սկի չհիշեն էլ որտեղից գիտեն որ տենց ա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, էդ «բնական անելը» ո՞րն ա, որ նույնիսկ չուզես էլ, մարզը ինքն իրան զարգանա։ Դու որ Նիկոլի տեղը լինեիր, ո՞նց կանեիր‎։ 
> Խնդիրը էն ա, որ ամեն ինչ Երևանում չկուտակվի, Հայաստանը, մարզերով հանդերձ, հավասարաչափ զարգանա։ Էս պահի դրությունն էն ա, որ բաց թողած «բնական» ձևով, ասել Էլմոյի, Հայաստանը դառել ա մեծ գլխով, փոքր մարմնով երեխա։ 
> Որո՞նք են քո քայլերը բնական ձևով իրավիճակը շտկելու։


Օրինակ՝ հարկային արտոնություններ տալ մարզերում տնտեսական գործունեություն ծավալող անձանց, նորմալ իրավական համակարգ ստեղծել, նորմալ վարչական համակարգ ստեղծել այդ թվում նաև մարզային ենթակառուցվածքները ֆինանսավորելով, որպեսզի, պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, հրազդանցի կինը չուզենա հենց Երևանում ծննդաբերել, որովհետև այստեղի բժշկական սպասարկման մակարդակը բարձր է։ Մի բան հաստատ կասեմ, Արշակ ջան, ես դա չէի անի կամային որոշումով։ Դա որպես կանոն արհեստական է, իսկ արհեստականությունը երկար կյանք ունենալ չի կարող։




> Կարամ մենակ քեզ համավատացնեմ, որ կառավարությունն ու ԱԺ-ն որոշումներն ու օրենքներն ընդունելու են հանուն մեր բոլորի ընդհանուր շահի, ոչ թե հանուն քո ու էն մի քանի էգոիստ դալալների դեմագոգիայի։


Դե, թող կառավարության մի քանի նախարարություններ էլ Գյումրի տանի, ինչու չէ՞, որ։ 

Ապեր, ես, դալալը, դաշնակը, հայագիտական ֆակուլտետների ուսանողները, դասախոսները, ՀՀԿ 60.000 էլեկտորատը, ԲՀԿ-ն իր Կոտայքի մարզով, արևմտյան հովերին վատ վերաբերվող բազում մարդիկ, ուժային կառույցների շատ աշխատողներ, անկանխիկ գործարքների պարտադրմամբ բանկերին ավելորդ միջնորդաճար մուծող մարդիկ և շատ ու շատ այլոք մոտակա ընտրություններում... քվեարկելու ենք։ Դա էլ կլինի Նիկոլի կառավարության գնահատականը, դա էլ ցույց կտա, թե ինչքան էին արդյունավետ նրա բարեփոխումները և ինչքանով են դրանից մարդիկ գոհ կամ դժգոհ։ Ինքն էլ կարա... Սատանայի հտ համագործակցության նրբություններն էդ ընթացքում պարզի...  :Smile: 




> Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ դու հարկերից խուսափելու շնորհիվ 10 միլիոնանոց կոստյում ես սկսել հագնել։  ՈՒ էնքան եմ էդ միտքը ֆռցնելու, որ արդեն բոլորը մտածեն որ տենց ա, սկի չհիշեն էլ որտեղից գիտեն որ տենց ա


Մնում է ապացուցես, եղբայր, այն դեպքում, երբ մարդամեկն ընդհանրապես չժխտեց, որ իր կոստյումը հենց այդքան արժեր...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, բան չասաեցի, հնարավոր է, ես չեմ ժխտում նման հնարավորությունը, ոչ էլ՝ նման բանի անհրաժեշտությունը։ Միաժամանակ նաև դու ընդունիր, որ դա տհաճ է։ Արդյունքում, ունենում ես ցնցումներ, եթե գործընթացը մեծ մասշտաբներ ստացավ՝ նաև բացասական քաղաքական էֆեկտ։ Սա պետք է անել միայն լուրջ հիմնավորման դեպքում, այլ ոչ թե միայն մարզերի բնակիչների սրտերը շահելու համար։ Ավելին,դա նաև քաղաքականպես է սխալ՝ շահեցի՞ր գյումրեցիների սրտերը, կորցրիր... երևանցիների սրտերը։ Սա պետք է հաշվարկել...


Սխալն էն կլիներ, Լիոն ջան, եթե ամեն ինչը տենց քաղաքական սանդղակով չափվեր՝ թե որ քայլով քանի հավանական ձայն կշահես:
Հենց դրան են ասում քաղաքական պոռնիկ, որ հանուն մի քանի ձայնի իր սկզբունքը վաճառում է:

Բայց եթե քո համար ոչ թե ձայների քանակն է կարևոր, այլ՝ կատարված աշխատանքի ՕԳԳ-ն, ուրեմն դու շեշտը դնում ես Գյումրու, Վանաձորի, այլ շրջկենտրոնների, գյուղ ու քաղաքների զարգացման վրա:
Կարաս դաժը երևանցու բերնից կտրես, տանես սահմանամերձ գյուղերում բաժանես՝ անկախ էն հանգամանքից, որ էդ բոլոր գյուղերն իրար հետ քեզ հարյուրապատիկ ավելի քիչ ձայն կարող ա բերեն, քան Երևանը:
Բայց զատո վստահ ես, որ երկրիդ սահմաններն ամուր են:

Բա չէ՝ բռնեն սահմանամերձ Խարկովի անունը դնեն Շեն ու հաշվեն գործն արված..
ՈՒ թքած, թե էդ նոր անունն ավելի շատ ոնց որ ձեռառնոցի լինի, քանի որ սաղ «շեն» գյուղում ընդամենը մեկ բնակիչ ա մնացել..


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա տհաճ ու հաճելի լինելուն՝ հենց Էլմոն կենդանի օրինսկ, որ իր համար պարտադիր չէր տեղափոխվել, բայց ինքն ա գնացել էդ քայլին ))

----------

Արշակ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ես, դալալը, դաշնակը, հայագիտական ֆակուլտետների ուսանողները, դասախոսները, ՀՀԿ 60.000 էլեկտորատը, ԲՀԿ-ն իր Կոտայքի մարզով,


Այ քու ցավն էլ տանեմ ես։ Տոշնի էլ ձեր էլէկտորատին սահմանեցիր, քեզ էլ դրեցիր ուղիղ սկզբից ․․․ դու, դաշնակը, ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն  :LOL:  Ասեմ, տոշնի քո տեղն ա, քու արև ու մենք հարգում ենք քո ընտրությունը։ Համբուրում եմ ու մաղթում եմ բազում հաջողություններ կյանքում ու աշխատանքային գործունեության մեջ, մի հատ էլ վրից շնորհավոր ձեր գալող նոր տարին։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Վիշապ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի երկու էջ Տիգրան Մեծի մասին կգրես՝ կմոռանաս՝ կանցնի կգնա։


Էս գրքի ներածականը Շարմազանովն ա գրելու, էն էլ ա պատմաբան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո կարծիքով իրա էս ելույթով կրքերը հանգստացա՞ն:  Մարդը մարդ ա-ի մեջ էլ դեմագոգիա չկա, միայն փաստի արձանագրում ա ։Ճ Բայց դե հա, Նիկոլը չէր լինի, դրա համար էլ ԼԳԲՏ-ն իր թեթև ձեռքով միգուցե և անբարոյականից կվերածվի հիվանդի՝ բայց ոչ նորմալի կամ լիարժեքի՝ ոնց դու ասացիր։


Կրքերը չեն հանդարտվելու, մի բան էլ կարող ա դեռ սրվելու են ու էս դեռ շատ երկար ա քաշելու, ու ոչ միայն Մելի հետ կապած։ Էս ա մեր հասարակությունը։ Բայց Նիկոլը մի ելույթով չի կարա սաղ հասարակությանը single-handedly կթրի ու բոլորս հանկած լուսավորվենք ԱԺ մի նիստից հետո։ Ու ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ելույթը շատ լավն էր, շատ տեղին էր ու սաղ անհրաժեշտ շեշտադրումները ոնց պետք էր արվեցին։

----------

Վիշապ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Օրինակ՝ հարկային արտոնություններ տալ մարզերում տնտեսական գործունեություն ծավալող անձանց, նորմալ իրավական համակարգ ստեղծել, նորմալ վարչական համակարգ ստեղծել այդ թվում նաև մարզային ենթակառուցվածքները ֆինանսավորելով, որպեսզի, պարզ օրինակ բերեմ, հրազդանցի կինը չուզենա հենց Երևանում ծննդաբերել, որովհետև այստեղի բժշկական սպասարկման մակարդակը բարձր է։ Մի բան հաստատ կասեմ, Արշակ ջան, ես դա չէի անի կամային որոշումով։ Դա որպես կանոն արհեստական է, իսկ արհեստականությունը երկար կյանք ունենալ չի կարող։


Մի տեսակ էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի, թե քո թվարկածն ինչով ա ավելի «բնական»։ Չնայած քո նշածներն էլ են մեծ մասով անում։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա երկար կյանք չունենալուն։ Դիլիջանը արդեն ապացույց ա, որ նման «արհեստական կամային որոշումները» լավ էլ երկար կյանք են ունենում ու արդյունք են տալիս։ ՈՒ նենց չի էլի, որ աշխարհում առաջինն ենք, որ տենց բան ենք անում։





> Ապեր, ես, դալալը, դաշնակը, հայագիտական ֆակուլտետների ուսանողները, դասախոսները, ՀՀԿ 60.000 էլեկտորատը, ԲՀԿ-ն իր Կոտայքի մարզով, արևմտյան հովերին վատ վերաբերվող բազում մարդիկ, ուժային կառույցների շատ աշխատողներ, անկանխիկ գործարքների պարտադրմամբ բանկերին ավելորդ միջնորդաճար մուծող մարդիկ և շատ ու շատ այլոք մոտակա ընտրություններում... քվեարկելու ենք։ Դա էլ կլինի Նիկոլի կառավարության գնահատականը, դա էլ ցույց կտա, թե ինչքան էին արդյունավետ նրա բարեփոխումները և ինչքանով են դրանից մարդիկ գոհ կամ դժգոհ։ Ինքն էլ կարա... Սատանայի հտ համագործակցության նրբություններն էդ ընթացքում պարզի...


Ի դեպ, կարաս ձեռի հետ շնորհակալություն հայտնես Նիկոլի թիմին, որ հիմա հնարավորությունը ունես քվեարկելով սպառնալու։ Հասկանում եմ, քո համար շատ անսովոր ա, որ կարաս քվեարկես ու կառավարություն փոխես քվեարկելովդ։ ՈՒ հիմա ոգևորված հա կրկնում ես, բայց վստահ եղիր, Նիկոլի համար էդ շատ անակնկալ գործոն չի, որ մտքներով չի անցնում, դու էլ պիտի հա սպառնաս, որ հիշեն։ Էդ մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները վիզ են դրել, որ դու կարողանաս քվեարկես։ Առխային, հաստատ գիտեն, հիշում են։ Բնական ա, որ ժամանակը գա բոլորս քվեարկելով մեր գնահատականն ենք տալու կառավարության գործունեությանը։ Մենակ թե էդքան վստահ մի եղիր, որ էդ թվարկածդ ցուցակիդ մարդիկ վերջին հաշվով դժգոհ են լինելու Նիկոլից ու գնան քո սիրելի Շարմազանովին ընտրեն։ Կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Smile: 






> Մնում է ապացուցես, եղբայր, այն դեպքում, երբ մարդամեկն ընդհանրապես չժխտեց, որ իր կոստյումը հենց այդքան արժեր...


Չէ, ինչի՞ ապացուցեմ, ուղղակի լուրեր կտարածեմ, հետո մարդիկ քեզ դավադիտ կանեն կոստյումիդ գնի, տռուսիկիդ բրենդի, սատանիստական ծեսերին մասնակցությանդ ու լիքը ուրիշ էդ կարգի դեբիլ հարցերով։ ՈՒ հենց զահլեդ գնա ու էլ չպատասխանես տենց հարցերին, դրանց ապացուցվածության մասին սեպագիր արձանագրություն կկազմենք, որ առաջիկա դարերի Լիոնները էդ մասին գիրք գրեն։ Լավ եմ չէ՞ մտածել  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Այ քու ցավն էլ տանեմ ես։ Տոշնի էլ ձեր էլէկտորատին սահմանեցիր, քեզ էլ դրեցիր ուղիղ սկզբից ․․․ դու, դաշնակը, ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն  Ասեմ, տոշնի քո տեղն ա, քու արև ու մենք հարգում ենք քո ընտրությունը։ Համբուրում եմ ու մաղթում եմ բազում հաջողություններ կյանքում ու աշխատանքային գործունեության մեջ, մի հատ էլ վրից շնորհավոր ձեր գալող նոր տարին։


Ստեղ հարցն էնա, ապեր, որ մենք կարանք տարբեր լինենք, նույնիսկ չսիրենք իրար, բայց բոլորովս, *մեր պատճառներով*, Նիկոլին դեմ քվեարկենք՝ Սերժի պահով տենց եղավ, էդ կարա նաև Նիկոլի գլխին գա...




> Մի տեսակ էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի, թե քո թվարկածն ինչով ա ավելի «բնական»։ Չնայած քո նշածներն էլ են մեծ մասով անում։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա երկար կյանք չունենալուն։ Դիլիջանը արդեն ապացույց ա, որ նման «արհեստական կամային որոշումները» լավ էլ երկար կյանք են ունենում ու արդյունք են տալիս։ ՈՒ նենց չի էլի, որ աշխարհում առաջինն ենք, որ տենց բան ենք անում։


Ի՞նչը հասկանալի չէր, եղբայր։




> Ի դեպ, կարաս ձեռի հետ շնորհակալություն հայտնես Նիկոլի թիմին, որ հիմա հնարավորությունը ունես քվեարկելով սպառնալու։


Հայտնել եմ թավշյա հեղափոխության հենց առաջին պահից, հայտնում եմ և միշտ եմ հայտնելու՝ դա Նիկոլի անուրանալի ձեռքբերումն էր, երևի չես հետևում իմ պոստերին, որ ինձ նման բան ես ասում։




> Հասկանում եմ, քո համար շատ անսովոր ա, որ կարաս քվեարկես ու կառավարություն փոխես քվեարկելովդ։


Բոլորի համար է անսովոր՝ քեզ համար ևս։ 1995 թ-ից այս վիճակը չկա։ 




> ՈՒ հիմա ոգևորված հա կրկնում ես, բայց վստահ եղիր, Նիկոլի համար էդ շատ անակնկալ գործոն չի, որ մտքներով չի անցնում, դու էլ պիտի հա սպառնաս, որ հիշեն։ Էդ մարդիկ սաղ կյանքները վիզ են դրել, որ դու կարողանաս քվեարկես։


Ես էլ եմ իրենց հետ վիզ դրել, որ ես, դու և իրենք կարողանան քվեարկել։




> Առխային, հաստատ գիտեն, հիշում են։ Բնական ա, որ ժամանակը գա բոլորս քվեարկելով մեր գնահատականն ենք տալու կառավարության գործունեությանը։ Մենակ թե էդքան վստահ մի եղիր, որ էդ թվարկածդ ցուցակիդ մարդիկ վերջին հաշվով դժգոհ են լինելու Նիկոլից ու գնան քո սիրելի Շարմազանովին ընտրեն։ Կապրենք կտեսնենք


Իհարկե կտեսնենք։ Ի դեպ, Նիկոլի դժգոհ լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում Շարմազանովին ձեն տալ։




> Չէ, ինչի՞ ապացուցեմ, ուղղակի լուրեր կտարածեմ, հետո մարդիկ քեզ դավադիտ կանեն կոստյումիդ գնի, տռուսիկիդ բրենդի, սատանիստական ծեսերին մասնակցությանդ ու լիքը ուրիշ էդ կարգի դեբիլ հարցերով։ ՈՒ հենց զահլեդ գնա ու էլ չպատասխանես տենց հարցերին, դրանց ապացուցվածության մասին սեպագիր արձանագրություն կկազմենք, որ առաջիկա դարերի Լիոնները էդ մասին գիրք գրեն։ Լավ եմ չէ՞ մտածել


Ապեր, էն վիդեոն նայիր, ինքն ընդունեց կոստյումի բռենդը և հաստատեց, որ ինքը կեղծ բռենդ չի կրում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստեղ հարցն էնա, ապեր, որ մենք կարանք տարբեր լինենք, նույնիսկ չսիրենք իրար, բայց բոլորովս, *մեր պատճառներով*, Նիկոլին դեմ քվեարկենք՝ Սերժի պահով տենց եղավ, էդ կարա նաև Նիկոլի գլխին գա...


Շատ հնարավոր ա։ Ու երևի նույնիսկ լավ կլինի, որ իշխանությունները հաջորդ ընտրություններին 70% չհավաքեն, քանի որ իշխանությունները պիտի միշտ իրանց մեջքին զգան ընդդիմության շունչը ու իշխանությունները ընտրություններով կորցնելու հնարավորությունը։ 

Բայց ցավալի էն ա, որ եթե քննադատությունն ու ընդդիմությունը պիտի լինի քո ստեղ արած դեմագոգիայի մակարդակին, վախենամ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Նիկոլը 90% հավաքի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հ․Գ․ Էս պահին միակ որակով ընդդիմությունը ՔՈ-ն ա։ Ցավալի ա, որ ԲՀԿ նախիրի տեղը իրանք չեն ԱԺ-ում։

----------

Freeman (17.11.2019), Varzor (14.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Արշակ (14.11.2019), Շինարար (14.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ դու հարկերից խուսափելու շնորհիվ 10 միլիոնանոց կոստյում ես սկսել հագնել։  ՈՒ էնքան եմ էդ միտքը ֆռցնելու, որ արդեն բոլորը մտածեն որ տենց ա, սկի չհիշեն էլ որտեղից գիտեն որ տենց ա


Բայց տենց ա, ես վերջերս իրան Հյուսիսայինում տեսա, նենց շքեղ էր հագնված, ամաչեցի մոտենալ։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ քու ցավն էլ տանեմ ես։ Տոշնի էլ ձեր էլէկտորատին սահմանեցիր, քեզ էլ դրեցիր ուղիղ սկզբից ․․․ դու, դաշնակը, ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն  Ասեմ, տոշնի քո տեղն ա, քու արև ու մենք հարգում ենք քո ընտրությունը։ Համբուրում եմ ու մաղթում եմ բազում հաջողություններ կյանքում ու աշխատանքային գործունեության մեջ, մի հատ էլ վրից շնորհավոր ձեր գալող նոր տարին։


Էսքանօց մենակ էն 3 դալալն ու Մհերն էին, որ նախորդ անգամ Նիկոլենց ձեն տվեցին։ Փաստորեն մյուս ընտրություններին 5 ձեն պակաս ա ստանալու։ Դե հինգերորդն էլ, դու ես ասել, կուսակցական պատկանելիության պատճառով ես եմ. գոնե մի հոգի Կոնգրեսին ձեն տա, էլի ։ճ

----------

Freeman (17.11.2019), Աթեիստ (14.11.2019), Ծլնգ (14.11.2019), Տրիբուն (14.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսքանօց մենակ էն 3 դալալն ու Մհերն էին, որ նախորդ անգամ Նիկոլենց ձեն տվեցին։ Փաստորեն մյուս ընտրություններին 5 ձեն պակաս ա ստանալու։ Դե հինգերորդն էլ, դու ես ասել, կուսակցական պատկանելիության պատճառով ես եմ. գոնե մի հոգի Կոնգրեսին ձեն տա, էլի ։ճ


Լիոնը մենակ չի, հետը Տիգրանի կես միլիոնանից բանակն ա ու առնվազն հազար փիղ: ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն են լինելու:

----------

Varzor (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ որ մենք եկանք էստեղ սկի մինչև ժամը 7-ը աշխատող դեղատուն չկար, իսկ ամենամեծ խանութը 60 քառակուսի մետր էր: Հիմա մի քանի հատ սուպերմարկետ, կաֆեներ, այգի, փաբեր: տաքսիստները սաղ ժիգուլի էին քշում, մեքենաները թարմացրեցին: ցանկություն լինի, լավ էլ տեղափոխվում են: Հա, մի քանի հոգի չուցեց գա, բայց տենց լինում ա:


Ապեր, էս ձեր հրաշագործ թիմը չի ուզում մի քանի տարին մեկ տեղափոխվի ՀՀ տարբեր քաղաքներ՝ մի 10-15 տարում մենակ ԿԲ-ի ժողովրդով երկրի տնտեսությունը ոտի կհանեք  :Smile: 

Հումորը մի կողմ, ԿԲ տեղափոխումն իրոք իր լուման է ունեցել Դիլիջանի աշխուժացման գործընթացում, բայց օբեյկտիվ լինեն՝ էդ լուման այնքան մեծ չի, որքան նկարագրել ես։

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ է, որ տենց է - ասածս այն է, որ պետք է ամեն ինչ բնական անել, այդ դեպքում նույնիսկ չուզենաս էլ, մարզը կզարգանա։ պետք չէ ամեն ինչ հանգեցնել կամային որոշումներին...


Լիոն ջան, էդ բնականը ո՞րն է։ Բնակավայրը ինքնին արհեստական բան է, գյուղատնտեսությունն էլ, Արդյունաբերույթունն էլ կրթությունն էլ, առևտուրն էլ, ժամանցն էլ՝ բոլոր մարդու կողմից հորինվել են մարդու համար։
Ու էդ արհեստական բաները զարգացնելու համար բնականաբար պիտի լինեն արհեստական միջոցներ՝ բնական բարենպաստ պայմաններով  :Smile: 
համ էլ քեզ հիշեցնեմ, որ երգիր զարգացնելու համար մեր հին արքաները նույնպես քաղաք էին սարքում, բնակչություն տեղափոխում, նույնիսկ բռնի (Տիգրան Մեծի ականջը կանչի)  :Wink:

----------

Արշակ (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Խնդիր կա, եղբայր՝ օրինակ, եթե ես տեղափոխվում եմ, բա իմ ընտանի՞քը։ Եթե իրենք էլ տեղափոխվեն՝ դպրոց-մանկապարտեզ, կնոջս աշխատանքի հարցը, ի վերջո մարդ ես, սովոր ես քո միջավայրին։


Ապ, իսկ կասե՞ս, թե խոպանչիները էդ մտքի հետ ոնց են համակերպվում։
Ազատ ես ընտրելու։ Չես ուզում՝ մի տեղափոխվիր։ Քո փոխարեն կգտնեն այլ կադր, որը համաձայն կլինի տեղափոխվել։ Կորցրածդ աշխատանքի դիմաց էլ կստանաս որոշակի փոխհատուցում և կփնտրես նոր աշխատանք  :Dntknw: 




> Ի՞նչը կարող է ինձ լիարժեք փոխհատուցել աշխատանքի, կարիերայի բարեխիղճ սպասումների փլուզումը։ Խնդրին հանդիպել եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում...


Մեկ այլ աշխատանքը, նոր կարիերան և նոր սպասումները  :Smile:  Ու մանավանդ, որ ինքնուրույն չես ուզեցել գործդ փոխես, բայց ստիպված փոխել ես ու երևի հաջողել  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ լսել եմ, որ դու հարկերից խուսափելու շնորհիվ 10 միլիոնանոց կոստյում ես սկսել հագնել։  ՈՒ էնքան եմ էդ միտքը ֆռցնելու, որ արդեն բոլորը մտածեն որ տենց ա, սկի չհիշեն էլ որտեղից գիտեն որ տենց ա


Ո՞նց որտեղից։
Մեր Արշակնա ասել։ Ինքն իրա աչքովա տեսել, թե Լիոնը ոնց էդ կոստյումը առավ՝ իրար հետ էին գնացել
Ինձ էլ մի կես բերան չէին ասել, տենց մենակ-մենակ, երկուսով գնացել էին  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․
Ապ, սենց բաները զգուշ գրի, թե չէ կարողա ԱԱԾ-ն Լիոնին էլ հասնի  :Smile:

----------

Lion (14.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Լիոնը մենակ չի, հետը Տիգրանի կես միլիոնանից բանակն ա ու առնվազն հազար փիղ: ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն են լինելու:


1000 չի՝ ճշտի, նոր ապատեղեկատվություն տարածի, յա։ Հին տվյալներ ես բերում։
Քեզ թվումա փղերը սաղ տրանսգենդեր են ու չեն բազմանու՞մ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մնում է ապացուցես, եղբայր, այն դեպքում, երբ *մարդամեկն ընդհանրապես չժխտեց*, որ իր կոստյումը հենց այդքան արժեր...



Հերթական սո՞ւտը
https://armtimes.com/hy/article/160390

----------


## Lion

Հա դե՝ բլթոցը դզեց։ 

Ապեր, էդ նման մարդկանց մշտական խնդիրնա՝ երբ, ոնց ռուսը կասեր՝ из грязи в князи, իրենց մոտ երբեմն ամեն դեպքում պոռթքումա, էլի, հին կոմպլեքսները, երբեմն իրենք ուզում են, էլի, սենց հպարտորեն ամրագրեն իրենց նոր «ձեռքբերումները»։

Տենց էլ ստեղ պոռթքաց, թե... բա ես  կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Հիմի մարդիկ ասում են, հարգելիս, էդ X ֆիրմայի մի ապրանքա, որի գինն էսա, դու էլ ասում ես, չէ, չինական չի, ես կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Էս պահին մարդու դեմ խաղացին, էլի, իր կոմպլեքսները և նա պոռթքաց՝ չեմ կրում կեղծ բաաաաննն, ու սենց մեջը հպարտացավ՝ րոպեական այդ պոռթքումին զոհ տալով քաղաքական հաշվարկը - հետո բացատրին, արա, էս ինչ ես ասում՝ ուղղեց...

Լաավ էլի...

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո կարծիքով իրա էս ելույթով կրքերը հանգստացա՞ն:  Մարդը մարդ ա-ի մեջ էլ դեմագոգիա չկա, միայն փաստի արձանագրում ա ։Ճ Բայց դե հա, Նիկոլը չէր լինի, դրա համար էլ ԼԳԲՏ-ն իր թեթև ձեռքով միգուցե և անբարոյականից կվերածվի հիվանդի՝ բայց ոչ նորմալի կամ լիարժեքի՝ ոնց դու ասացիր։


Ապեր, մանրից: ՀՀ ժողովուրդը եթե Հոլանդիայի ժողովուրդ լիներ, սենց բազար չէր էլ լինի: Նիկոլը չի կարող ՀՀ ժողովդրին դնել Հոլանդիայի ժողովդրի տեղ ու կամ փորձել Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինել, այսինքն սկզբունքորեն էս հարցում գոնե ավելի պրագմատիկ ա…

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա դե՝ բլթոցը դզեց։ 
> 
> Ապեր, էդ նման մարդկանց մշտական խնդիրնա՝ երբ, ոնց ռուսը կասեր՝ из грязи в князи, իրենց մոտ երբեմն ամեն դեպքում պոռթքումա, էլի, հին կոմպլեքսները, երբեմն իրենք ուզում են, էլի, սենց հպարտորեն ամրագրեն իրենց նոր «ձեռքբերումները»։
> 
> Տենց էլ ստեղ պոռթքաց, թե... բա ես  կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Հիմի մարդիկ ասում են, հարգելիս, էդ X ֆիրմայի մի ապրանքա, որի գինն էսա, դու էլ ասում ես, չէ, չինական չի, ես կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Էս պահին մարդու դեմ խաղացին, էլի, իր կոմպլեքսները և նա պոռթքաց՝ չեմ կրում կեղծ բաաաաննն, ու սենց մեջը հպարտացավ՝ րոպեական այդ պոռթքումին զոհ տալով քաղաքական հաշվարկը - հետո բացատրին, արա, էս ինչ ես ասում՝ ուղղեց...
> 
> Լաավ էլի...


էս մարդը որևէ տեղ չի հաստատել, թե դա հենց էդ նշված ֆիրմայի 3 միլիոնանոց կոստյումն ա հագնում։ Որ կեղծ բան չի կրում, դեռ չի նշանակում թե «փորձագետների  :LOL: » նշած ֆիրմայի 3 միլիոնանոց կոստյումն ա հարգինը։ ՈՒ էս առաջին անգամը չի որ իրան էս հարցը տալիս են․ մի քանի կռուգ էս թեմայով արդեն դավադիտ էին արել ու ինքը էլի նույն պատասխանն էր տվել։

Իսկ դու քո տաս միլիոնանոց կոստյումի ծագումը դեռ չես հիմնավորել  :Cool:  

Հ․ Գ․ 
Բայց ջոկում ե՞նչ վեհ թեմայով ինտելեկտուալ քննարկում ենք տանում  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (15.11.2019), Lion (14.11.2019), Varzor (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Անցանք ախպեր, էէէէ...

Իրականում կոստյումն էլ, մյուս բաներն էլ մանրուք են՝ թող ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավեն, Սանասարյանին չէ, Արայիկին էլ մարդիկ կսիրեն, բայց դե որ չեն անում, կիսատ-պռատ, կասկածելի, ոչ միանշանակ բաներ են անում, մարդիկ էլ սկսում են կասկածել, թերհավատ վերաբերվել... էսա։

----------


## Varzor

> Անցանք ախպեր, էէէէ...
> 
> Իրականում կոստյումն էլ, մյուս բաներն էլ մանրուք են՝ թող ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավեն, Սանասարյանին չէ, Արայիկին էլ մարդիկ կսիրեն, բայց դե որ չեն անում, կիսատ-պռատ, կասկածելի, ոչ միանշանակ բաներ են անում, մարդիկ էլ սկսում են կասկածել, թերհավատ վերաբերվել... էսա։


Լիոն ձյա, էդ քո ասած թերահավատորեն վերաբերվող ու կասկածամիտ մարդիկ միշտ էլ եղել են, կան և կլինեն (եղում են և պիտի եղեն  :LOL: )` անկախ կառավարության աշխատանքի արդյունքից, որակից, եղանակից, մթնոլորտային ճնշումից, Թոթից ...  :Smile: 
Ամեն խոսքի մեջ էլ կարելի է ենթատեքստ ման գալ, ամեն փլավի մեջ` քար ու ամեն մարդու մեջ էլ` թշնամի: Սրա դեմ բան չեմ կարող անել:
Մենակ ասեմ, որ ՄՈսկվան միանգամից չի կառուցվել, իսկ այն Հայաստանը, որ վաղն է գալու` առավել ևս  :Wink:

----------

Lion (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, մանրից: ՀՀ ժողովուրդը եթե Հոլանդիայի ժողովուրդ լիներ, սենց բազար չէր էլ լինի: Նիկոլը չի կարող ՀՀ ժողովդրին դնել Հոլանդիայի ժողովդրի տեղ ու կամ փորձել Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինել, այսինքն սկզբունքորեն էս հարցում գոնե ավելի պրագմատիկ ա…


արա չեմ ջոգում, դուք ինքներդ ձեր գրածները կարդո՞ւմ եք։ Մի ամբողջ համայնքին հավայի տեղը պաթալոգիացնելը պրագմատի՞զմ ա։ Նիկոլը էս մայլում քաղելու բան չունի, իրենից գնում էր թեման փակել, ոչ թե իրա արևին գյուտեր աներ։ Ու թեման փակելու ի՞նչ ավելի լավ ձև, քան ասել՝ մարդը մարդ ա։ Իսկ ով համաձայն չի, ատելության ու խոշտանգումների մոմենտներով վայթե լիքը քրեկան հոդվածներ կան։

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա դե՝ բլթոցը դզեց։ 
> 
> Ապեր, էդ նման մարդկանց մշտական խնդիրնա՝ երբ, ոնց ռուսը կասեր՝ из грязи в князи, իրենց մոտ երբեմն ամեն դեպքում պոռթքումա, էլի, հին կոմպլեքսները, երբեմն իրենք ուզում են, էլի, սենց հպարտորեն ամրագրեն իրենց նոր «ձեռքբերումները»։
> 
> Տենց էլ ստեղ պոռթքաց, թե... բա ես  կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Հիմի մարդիկ ասում են, հարգելիս, էդ X ֆիրմայի մի ապրանքա, որի գինն էսա, դու էլ ասում ես, չէ, չինական չի, ես կեղծ բան չեմ կրում։ Էս պահին մարդու դեմ խաղացին, էլի, իր կոմպլեքսները և նա պոռթքաց՝ չեմ կրում կեղծ բաաաաննն, ու սենց մեջը հպարտացավ՝ րոպեական այդ պոռթքումին զոհ տալով քաղաքական հաշվարկը - հետո բացատրին, արա, էս ինչ ես ասում՝ ուղղեց...
> 
> Լաավ էլի...


Դու պնդում ես, թե մարդը չի հերքել։

Ես տեղադրում եմ հերքման հղումը։

Ու էսքանից հետո բլթոցը դու Դավիթին ե՞ս վերագրում  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ասեց՝ պոռթքաց, էլի, հետո ուղղեց իրեն՝ էդ եմ ասում...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անցանք ախպեր, էէէէ...
> 
> Իրականում կոստյումն էլ, մյուս բաներն էլ մանրուք են՝ *թող ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավեն, Սանասարյանին չէ, Արայիկին էլ մարդիկ կսիրեն*, բայց դե որ չեն անում, կիսատ-պռատ, կասկածելի, ոչ միանշանակ բաներ են անում, մարդիկ էլ սկսում են կասկածել, թերհավատ վերաբերվել... էսա։


Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի, թե «ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավելը» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ասենք ճանապարհների վերանորոգումը սրա մեջ մտնում ա, թե՞ համարում ենք ֆինտիֆլյուշկա, կոռուպցիայի վերացումը ու բյուրոկրատական մեքենայի հետզետե պարզեցումը դրանից ա, թե՞ սա էլ ա ջուր ծեծոցի, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, ինչքան էլ որ չլինի, բարելավում ա, թե՞ լայնածավալ թալան ա, ժամկետային զինվորի սնունդի հարցի լուծումը բարելավում ա, թե՞ հավայի փոր լցնել ա․․․ իմանանք էլի, որ հասկանանք, թե քեզ ու քոնոնց որպես էլեկտորատ շահելու համար ինչ ա պետք, բացի հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից։

----------

Chuk (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019), Արշակ (15.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2019), Վիշապ (15.11.2019), Տրիբուն (15.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Դու պնդում ես, թե մարդը չի հերքել։
> Ես տեղադրում եմ հերքման հղումը։
> Ու էսքանից հետո բլթոցը դու Դավիթին ե՞ս վերագրում


ԻՆձ էլ զարմացնում է, որ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է հերքել է, թե չի հերքել: Է ջհանդամը հերքի կամ չհերքի: Մեզ դրանից ինչ?
Մարդը դադվըմա, թող արեք, թող դադեն կամ էլ արդարացնեն` մենք էլ անցնենք մեր երգրի առօրյա այլ կարևոր խնդիրների քննարկմանը  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի, թե «ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավելը» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ասենք ճանապարհների վերանորոգումը սրա մեջ մտնում ա, թե՞ համարում ենք ֆինտիֆլյուշկա, կոռուպցիայի վերացումը ու բյուրոկրատական մեքենայի հետզետե պարզեցումը դրանից ա, թե՞ սա էլ ա ջուր ծեծոցի, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, ինչքան էլ որ չլինի, բարելավում ա, թե՞ լայնածավալ թալան ա, ժամկետային զինվորի սնունդի հարցի լուծումը բարելավում ա, թե՞ հավայի փոր լցնել ա․․․ իմանանք էլի, որ հասկանանք, թե քեզ ու քոնոնց որպես էլեկտորատ շահելու համար ինչ ա պետք, բացի հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից։


Ապ, որ մի քիչ ագրեսիադ քցես, հանգիստ կզրուցենք, թե չէ գրում ես, վերջում մի հատ նամյոկոտ վիրավորանք ես շրխկացնում և դրանից հետո հույս ունես տեսական քննարկում ունենալ...

Մի տեսակ իրատեսական չի, էլի...

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապ, որ մի քիչ ագրեսիադ քցես, հանգիստ կզրուցենք, թե չէ գրում ես, վերջում մի հատ նամյոկոտ վիրավորանք ես շրխկացնում և դրանից հետո հույս ունես տեսական քննարկում ունենալ...
> 
> Մի տեսակ իրատեսական չի, էլի...


ի՞նչ նամյոկ, պարզ ասում, էդ հասկացել ենք, որ դուրդ գալիս ա․․․ ուզում եմ տեսնել դրանից բացի ինչ-որ ձև կարան քո քվեն շահեն, քանի որ էդ մեկից դե թույլ են, սաղս էլ կարծում եմ համաձայն ենք

----------

Գաղթական (15.11.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի, թե «ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավելը» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ասենք ճանապարհների վերանորոգումը սրա մեջ մտնում ա, թե՞ համարում ենք ֆինտիֆլյուշկա, կոռուպցիայի վերացումը ու բյուրոկրատական մեքենայի հետզետե պարզեցումը դրանից ա, թե՞ սա էլ ա ջուր ծեծոցի, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, ինչքան էլ որ չլինի, բարելավում ա, թե՞ լայնածավալ թալան ա, ժամկետային զինվորի սնունդի հարցի լուծումը բարելավում ա, թե՞ հավայի փոր լցնել ա․․․ իմանանք էլի, որ հասկանանք, թե քեզ ու քոնոնց որպես էլեկտորատ շահելու համար ինչ ա պետք, բացի հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից։


Ասեմ, ամեն դալալի համար իրանց հայաթում մի հատ մաքսատուն ա պետք։ Թե չէ հո մարդիկ ստիպված էտքան չեն քշելու հասնեն որևէ կամայականորեն ընտրված տեղ, խոսքի Գյումրի։ Տուն-տեղ, կնիկ, երեխա ունեն, մարդ են չէ՞։ Թե չէ պահպանողական դալալների կուսակցությունը կմիանա լեզվի սրբոց նահատակներին ու հեղափոխություն կանի։

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի, թե «ժողովրդի կյանքը բարելավելը» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ասենք ճանապարհների վերանորոգումը սրա մեջ մտնում ա, թե՞ համարում ենք ֆինտիֆլյուշկա, կոռուպցիայի վերացումը ու բյուրոկրատական մեքենայի հետզետե պարզեցումը դրանից ա, թե՞ սա էլ ա ջուր ծեծոցի, աշխատավարձերի բարձրացումը, ինչքան էլ որ չլինի, բարելավում ա, թե՞ լայնածավալ թալան ա, ժամկետային զինվորի սնունդի հարցի լուծումը բարելավում ա, թե՞ հավայի փոր լցնել ա․․․


Էդ սաղ ասածներդ "տուֆտա" բաներ են` բարելավում չեն  :Smile: 
Բարելավումը էն կլինի, որ սաղ հայերը կենտրոն տեղ տուն ունենան` մի քանի հատ, բայց աբրեն գլենդելները ու մասկվաները, հանգստանան կարիբները ու մալդիվները, Հայաստանը էլի ծովից ծով ըլնի (ու կապ չունի, թե որ ծովից որ ծովը), կընիգը կյուխնիում ըլնի, փողոցները լիքը մինագ ուկրայնյաից ու դրսներից էգած աղջկերք, ամերիգայից մաշնա բերելը ձրի ըլնի, հըլը մի բան էլ պետություն փող տա: Բայց ամենակարևորը` վարչապետի ու նախարարների աթոռների քանակը լինի անսահմանափակ` ազգի հանճարեղ ճագատների քանակին համապատասխան  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (15.11.2019), Ծլնգ (15.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2019), Վիշապ (15.11.2019), Տրիբուն (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ասեմ, ամեն դալալի համար իրանց հայաթում մի հատ մաքսատուն ա պետք։ Թե չէ հո մարդիկ ստիպված էտքան չեն քշելու հասնեն որևէ կամայականորեն ընտրված տեղ, խոսքի Գյումրի։ Տուն-տեղ, կնիկ, երեխա ունեն, մարդ են չէ՞։ Թե չէ պահպանողական դալալների կուսակցությունը կմիանա լեզվի սրբոց նահատակներին ու հեղափոխություն կանի։


Սաղ հեչ, բայց ինչ էլ չլինի, էս իշխանությունը ոսկեղենիկի զարգացմանը ամենախթանող իշխանությունն ա․․․ նենց բառեր են սկսել օրակարգ մտնել, որ ո՞վ էր երբևէ օգտագործում, տո․․․ դալալ, բոլոլա, է՞լ ինչ կա․․․ հետո էլ ասում են բանասիրական ֆակուլտետների հացը կտրում են, արա մենակ էս ֆենոմենները հետազոտելու համար կիլոյով գրանտեր կարաք կդրեք՝ Մելի մասին ֆիլմը քաք ա կերել․․․ խելքի եկեք ու գորձ արեք, գորձ

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> արա չեմ ջոգում, դուք ինքներդ ձեր գրածները կարդո՞ւմ եք։ Մի ամբողջ համայնքին հավայի տեղը պաթալոգիացնելը պրագմատի՞զմ ա։ Նիկոլը էս մայլում քաղելու բան չունի, իրենից գնում էր թեման փակել, ոչ թե իրա արևին գյուտեր աներ։ Ու թեման փակելու ի՞նչ ավելի լավ ձև, քան ասել՝ մարդը մարդ ա։ Իսկ ով համաձայն չի, ատելության ու խոշտանգումների մոմենտներով վայթե լիքը քրեկան հոդվածներ կան։


Կարդում ենք, արա :Ճ Դու էլ կարդա… 
«Համայնքի» մասին Նիկոլը էս պահով բան չի ասել բայց վախտին, ինչքան հիշում եմ, ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների մարդ լինելու վերաբերյալ քչից շատից ասել է, կամ առնվազն հարցադրում է արել, համենայն դեպս՝ Հայ հասարակությանը հասանելի լեզվով: Ես ընդհամենը ասում եմ՝ Փաշինյանից էս կոնկրետ թեմայով ֆիլանտրոպիստական ու հիսուսքրիստոսյան ճառեր ակնկալելն ու չստանալու դեպքում հիասաթափության արտահայտություններ անելը առնվազն փորձ ա Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ երևալու։ Թե չէ ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ մարդը մարդ ա, չնայած մարդ էլ կա՝ սարը սարին չի հանդիպի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էդ սաղ ասածներդ "տուֆտա" բաներ են` բարելավում չեն 
> Բարելավումը էն կլինի, որ սաղ հայերը կենտրոն տեղ տուն ունենան` մի քանի հատ, բայց աբրեն գլենդելները ու մասկվաները, հանգստանան կարիբները ու մալդիվները, Հայաստանը էլի ծովից ծով ըլնի (ու կապ չունի, թե որ ծովից որ ծովը), կընիգը կյուխնիում ըլնի, փողոցները լիքը մինագ ուկրայնյաից ու դրսներից էգած աղջկերք, ամերիգայից մաշնա բերելը ձրի ըլնի, հըլը մի բան էլ պետություն փող տա: Բայց ամենակարևորը` վարչապետի ու նախարարների աթոռների քանակը լինի անսահմանափակ` ազգի հանճարեղ ճագատների քանակին համապատասխան


արա հա, մոռացել էի․․․ լսե՞լ եք, էս քյանդրբազները ուզում են մի հատ քիփլիկ բեռնատար նավատորմ դնեն Սև ծովում․․․ մի հատ էլ որ պարսից ծոցում իրար բերենք էն ա ծովից ծով ենք էլի դառնում․․․ ճիշտ երազանքների ուղով ենք գնում, քույրեր և եղբայրներ ու բժշկական պրոբլեմներ ունեցողներ ջաներ․․․

----------

Varzor (26.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարդում ենք, արա :Ճ Դու էլ կարդա… 
> «Համայնքի» մասին Նիկոլը էս պահով բան չի ասել բայց վախտին, ինչքան հիշում եմ, ԼԳԲՏ ներկայացուցիչների մարդ լինելու վերաբերյալ քչից շատից ասել է, կամ առնվազն հարցադրում է արել, համենայն դեպս՝ Հայ հասարակությանը հասանելի լեզվով: Ես ընդհամենը ասում եմ՝ Փաշինյանից էս կոնկրետ թեմայով ֆիլանտրոպիստական ու հիսուսքրիստոսյան ճառեր ակնկալելն ու չստանալու դեպքում հիասաթափության արտահայտություններ անելը առնվազն փորձ ա Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ երևալու։ Թե չէ ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ մարդը մարդ ա, չնայած մարդ էլ կա՝ սարը սարին չի հանդիպի։


հիսուսքրիստոսյան ու ֆիլանտրոպիստական պետք չի, բայց սահմանադրության համապատասխան կարելի՞ ա․․․

իսկ էդ ինտերնետային դիագնոստիկ հղումներդ սխալ տեղ ես տարածում, եղբայր․․․ 

ու նորեն ասեմ, հիասթափություն չկա, բայց հիացմունքն էլ չեմ կիսում

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> արա հա, մոռացել էի․․․ լսե՞լ եք, էս քյանդրբազները ուզում են մի հատ քիփլիկ բեռնատար նավատորմ դնեն *Սև ծովում*․․․ մի հատ էլ որ *պարսից ծոցում* իրար բերենք էն ա ծովից ծով ենք էլի դառնում․․․ ճիշտ երազանքների ուղով ենք գնում, քույրեր և եղբայրներ ու բժշկական պրոբլեմներ ունեցողներ ջաներ․․․


Էդի չելավ ընգեր ջան, քո ասածն էլավ "ծովից ծոց": Էդելա պետք, բայց սկզբից պըտի "ծովից ծովը" սադավորենք:

----------

Գաղթական (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էդի չելավ ընգեր ջան, քո ասածն էլավ "ծովից ծոց": Էդելա պետք, բայց սկզբից պըտի "ծովից ծովը" սադավորենք:


իյա․․․ ծոցը իմ ներքին արիացուն ավելի ա բավարարում  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․
գնամ մի հատ բաժակ բերեմ ինձ լցեմ ստից տանեմ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> իյա․․․ ծոցը իմ ներքին արիացուն ավելի ա բավարարում


Չես էլ ամաչում, էսքան մարդու մոտ "ներքինի" անուն ես տալիս:
Ասում են էդ ներքին արիացին որ գլուխա բարձրացնում, վերին արիացին անջատվըմա:

Հ.Գ.
Քյամ մի պապիրոս ծիք տամ, կյամ

----------

Գաղթական (15.11.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ԻՆձ էլ զարմացնում է, որ ձեզ հետաքրքրում է հերքել է, թե չի հերքել: Է ջհանդամը հերքի կամ չհերքի: Մեզ դրանից ինչ?
> Մարդը դադվըմա, թող արեք, թող դադեն կամ էլ արդարացնեն` մենք էլ անցնենք մեր երգրի առօրյա այլ կարևոր խնդիրների քննարկմանը


Վարզոր ջան, ինձ որ հետաքրքրեր, ես կբերեի էդ թեման։

Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա Լիոնի սուտը, դրա ապացույցն եմ բերում ։)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ սաղ ասածներդ "տուֆտա" բաներ են` բարելավում չեն 
> Բարելավումը էն կլինի, որ սաղ հայերը կենտրոն տեղ տուն ունենան` մի քանի հատ, բայց աբրեն գլենդելները ու մասկվաները, հանգստանան կարիբները ու մալդիվները, Հայաստանը էլի ծովից ծով ըլնի (ու կապ չունի, թե որ ծովից որ ծովը), կընիգը կյուխնիում ըլնի, փողոցները լիքը մինագ ուկրայնյաից ու դրսներից էգած աղջկերք, ամերիգայից մաշնա բերելը ձրի ըլնի, հըլը մի բան էլ պետություն փող տա: Բայց ամենակարևորը` վարչապետի ու նախարարների աթոռների քանակը լինի անսահմանափակ` ազգի հանճարեղ ճագատների քանակին համապատասխան


Արյաաա, 
էն ի՜նչ եմ հիշել )))))

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> ի՞նչ նամյոկ, պարզ ասում, էդ հասկացել ենք, որ դուրդ գալիս ա․․․ ուզում եմ տեսնել դրանից բացի ինչ-որ ձև կարան քո քվեն շահեն, քանի որ էդ մեկից դե թույլ են, սաղս էլ կարծում եմ համաձայն ենք


Աննախադեպ հզոր էր կռուտիտը:
Դզեց ))

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ապեր, էդ քո հեգնական գրած "դալալ"-ը այս երկրի քաղաքացին է, որն իր հետևում ընտանիք ունի և որին ևս, ինչպես հիշում էր, ըստ Նիկոլի պատկանում է իշխանությունը։ 
> 
> Հիմա դու և այլոք, ինչպես նաև իշխանությունը կարող եք սա չնկատել կամ չնկատելու տաք, կարող եք հետևություններ չանել, կարող եք նույնիսկ շարունակել մարդկանց որոշակի խմբերի վրա թքած ունենալու քաղաքականությունը, բայց ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ Սերժենք ևս սենց սկսեցին - վերջը բոլորիս հայտնի է։


Ապեր  :Cray:  
Լիոն ջան, հինգ հազար դրամով միտինգ անողն ինձ համար քաղաքացի չի, ում պահանջը պիտի բավարարվի: Չես հավատա, բայց ես լիքը բան նկատում եմ, դժգոհ եմ ու հասկանում եմ, որ սխալ է արվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է կախվել ու լուրջ վերաբերվել ամեն տեսակ կասկածելի արարածների բարբաջանքներին: 
Հա էն հայոց լեզվի ջատագով դաշնակները պարզվեց առաջին կուրսերում 5000 դրամ փող էին բաժանում:

----------

Varzor (15.11.2019), Աթեիստ (15.11.2019), Բարեկամ (15.11.2019), Գաղթական (15.11.2019), Տրիբուն (15.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

> *ի՞նչ նամյոկ, պարզ ասում, էդ հասկացել ենք, որ դուրդ գալիս ա*․․․ ուզում եմ տեսնել դրանից բացի ինչ-որ ձև կարան քո քվեն շահեն, քանի որ էդ մեկից դե թույլ են, սաղս էլ կարծում եմ համաձայն ենք


Ապեր, պարզ չես ասում, դաժե հիմա, ոնց ընդգծված մասում է, փոխարենը դիմացինին վիրավորում ես՝ հիշելով «_հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից_»։ Դիմացինին ճոռոմախոս ասելը մի տեսակ վիրավորանք է, էլի...

Քույր Քերի ջան, դատարանի օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած վճռով հիմնավորում կամ, վերջին տարբերակ, ասենք վիդեոնյութ կամ վկայի ցուցմունք կա՞, որ դաշնակները 5.000 դրամ են բաժանել...

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Ապեր, պարզ չես ասում, դաժե հիմա, ոնց ընդգծված մասում է, փոխարենը դիմացինին վիրավորում ես՝ հիշելով «_հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից_»։ Դիմացինին ճոռոմախոս ասելը մի տեսակ վիրավորանք է, էլի...
> 
> *Քույր Քերի ջան, դատարանի օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած վճռով հիմնավորում կամ, վերջին տարբերակ, ասենք վիդեոնյութ կամ վկայի ցուցմունք կա՞, որ դաշնակները 5.000 դրամ են բաժանել...*




Լավ էլի Լիոն ջան, մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա կամ նույն երկրում չենք ապրում, կամ էլ նույն իրականության մեջ չենք. ուղիղ երկու տարի առաջ սպլաշնոյ կաշառաք բաժանեցին, ոմանց ցորեն, ոմանց գարի, ոմանց ծեծեցին, ոմանց խոստացան կոխել այ էն ծակը, եթե իրանց ուզածով չանեն, ոմանց տարան գաղութ, ոմանց գաղութից հանեցին՝ լավ տասովկա տեսնելու համար… վերջը՝ դատարանի ուժի մեջ մտած վճռով  հիմանվորում տեսա՞ր, վկայի ցուցմունք տեսա՞ր:
Էս երկրում նման հարցերը լուծվում են պաձեզդներում, դալաննների տակ, օբյեկտներում: 
Ու ընդհանրապես ինձ թվում ա մինչև հիմա էլ կարևորը հարցերը դեռ այ էդ վայրերում են լուծվում. որովհետև երկրի գլխավոր ամբիոները օգտագործվում են սատանիստների, Հայոց լեզվի, ԼԳԲՏ-ի ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ հարցեր քննարկելու համար…
Չէ: Իշխանությունները չեն մեղավոր: Սաշիկն էլ չկա գոնե, ասենք ինքն էր մեղավոր…

----------

Quyr Qery (19.11.2019), Varzor (19.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Գիտեմ ապեր, բայց արի նաև հակառակ կողմից գանք։ Ճիշտ ես ասում՝ սաղս... գիտենք։ Բա հիմի հարց՝ էդ ո՞նցա լինում, որ, երբ իշխանություններին ձեռ չի տալիս, ասենք օրինակ Ռեստարտի կամ Դավիթ Սանասարյանի դեպքերում՝ նաև երեխայի պահը, ասում ենք՝ սպասենք դատարանի վճռին...

Կոնկրետ ՀՅԴ դեպքում ես իհարկե չեմ բացառում, որ կարող են 5.000 բաժանած լինել, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, որ ներկայումս մղվող ինֆորմացիոն դաժան պայքարում դա կարղ է ուղղակի սուտ լինել, այն դեպքում, երբ *Քույր Քերին* դա ներկայացրեց որպես վերջնական հաստատած փաստ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի հատ հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն.

Էդ կոնտեքստում արտահայտվող ցանկացած մարդ, ըստ իր հայեցողության, ընտրում ա «ոչ-կարևոր հարցերի» մի փունջ՝ ներկայացնելով, թե հիմա միայն դրանցով են զբաղվում՝ կարևոր հարցերը թողած...

Աչքիս մի հատ «Երկրի կարևոր հարցեր» 570 էջանոց թեմայի կարիք կա...

----------

Varzor (19.11.2019), Արշակ (15.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, պարզ չես ասում, դաժե հիմա, ոնց ընդգծված մասում է, փոխարենը դիմացինին վիրավորում ես՝ հիշելով «_հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից_»։ Դիմացինին ճոռոմախոս ասելը մի տեսակ վիրավորանք է, էլի...


Հը՞ն, «ճոռոմախոսությունը» վերաբերում էր նրան թե ինչն է դուրդ գալիս՝ ստեղ բերածդ ուրիշների լիքը քյալ կարծիքները վկա, ոչ թե քո արած-չարածին։ Նույնիսկ «պարզաբանման» մեջ նշված ա դուրդ գալու մոմենտը...

Ու ամեն դեպքում մի ձև չի դզում էս վիրավորվածիդ կեցվածքը, յանի՝ նեղացել եմ, զրույցի մեջ չեմ մտնում, ճոռոմախոս անվանվելն էլ վիրավորանք ա. ոնցոր սկի ֆորումում չլինենք՝ սաղս էլ ճոռոմախոսում ենք  էլի ռավոդից իրիգուն՝ ասես մեր թանկարժեք կարծիքներին կարոտ մարդկանց դարման ենք բաժնում...

----------


## Lion

Ապեր չէ, չի դզում էս ագրեսիան՝ իրոք։ Ասենք իմաստն, էլի, ենթադրենք *Ծլնգ* մակակունը ագրեսիվ է *Lion* մականունի նկատմամբ - մեկը ես իմ համար հանգիստ, օֆիսումս կամ ընտանիքիս հետ, սիրուն օր եմ անցկացնում, ասենք, էլի, որ չորով նայես, իմաստը ո՞րն է այս ագրեսիայի կամ իմաստը ո՞րն է, որ ես նման ագրեսիվ խոսակցության մեջ մտնեմ։ Ես այս ֆորումում, որպես ֆորումի վետերան, որ ստեղ եմ 2007 թ-ից, իմ մտքերն եմ կիսվում, սա ինձ համար օրագրի, բլոգի պես մի բան է, էսքան բան։ Դու կամ որևէ մեկն ուզո՞ւմ եք զրուցել հետս, խնդրեմ, չե՞ք ուզում, էլի խնդրեմ, բայց ագրեսիան, դաժե նի տո որ տեղին չի... անիմաստա ուղղակի...

Հիմի էդ «ճոռոմախոսության» պահով ես իրոք ինձ վրա էի վերցրել, քանի որ դու ասում ես՝ _Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի․․․ իմանանք էլի, որ հասկանանք, թե քեզ ու քոնոնց որպես էլեկտորատ շահելու համար ինչ ա պետք, բացի հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից։_

Զուտ հայերենի կառուցվածքը հաշվի առնելով մեկը ես հասկացա այնպես, որ ասում ես՝ *Lion*, թարգի ճոռոմախոսելդ այդ թվում նաև ազգային հիմքի վրա և սահմանի ուզածդ, բայց չճոռոմախոսես։ Մի քիչ պարզ չես գրում, էլի, եղբայր, իսկ մանավանդ եթե դիմացինիդ հետ վիճում ես, այդ ոչ պարզությունը կարող է այ հենց նման կանֆուզների բերել։ Ինչևիցե, ուրախ եմ, որ պարզվեց և ուրախ եմ, որ ինձ խոցելու մտադրություն չունեիր...

Իմ ուզածն է՝ *ուժեղ, հայի ազգային պետություն*։ Ուժեղի տակ հասկանում եմ ամենից առաջ արդյունավետ վարչաիրավական և օրենսդրական համակարգի վրա հիմնված իրավական կմախք ունեցող պետական համակարգ, ինչպես նաև՝ ժողովրդավարություն և ուժեղ տնտեսություն՝ վերջինն իր բոլոր բաղադրիչներով։ Էսա։

----------

Varzor (19.11.2019), Բարեկամ (16.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր չէ, չի դզում էս ագրեսիան՝ իրոք։ Ասենք իմաստն, էլի, ենթադրենք *Ծլնգ* մակակունը ագրեսիվ է *Lion* մականունի նկատմամբ - մեկը ես իմ համար հանգիստ, օֆիսումս կամ ընտանիքիս հետ, սիրուն օր եմ անցկացնում, ասենք, էլի, որ չորով նայես, իմաստը ո՞րն է այս ագրեսիայի կամ իմաստը ո՞րն է, որ ես նման ագրեսիվ խոսակցության մեջ մտնեմ։ Ես այս ֆորումում, որպես ֆորումի վետերան, որ ստեղ եմ 2007 թ-ից, իմ մտքերն եմ կիսվում, սա ինձ համար օրագրի, բլոգի պես մի բան է, էսքան բան։ Դու կամ որևէ մեկն ուզո՞ւմ եք զրուցել հետս, խնդրեմ, չե՞ք ուզում, էլի խնդրեմ, բայց ագրեսիան, դաժե նի տո որ տեղին չի... անիմաստա ուղղակի...
> 
> Հիմի էդ «ճոռոմախոսության» պահով ես իրոք ինձ վրա էի վերցրել, քանի որ դու ասում ես՝ _Քել մի հատ սահմանի էլի․․․ իմանանք էլի, որ հասկանանք, թե քեզ ու քոնոնց որպես էլեկտորատ շահելու համար ինչ ա պետք, բացի հավայի ավանդական պաշտամունքների մասին ճոռոմախոսությունից։_
> 
> Զուտ հայերենի կառուցվածքը հաշվի առնելով մեկը ես հասկացա այնպես, որ ասում ես՝ *Lion*, թարգի ճոռոմախոսելդ այդ թվում նաև ազգային հիմքի վրա և սահմանի ուզածդ, բայց չճոռոմախոսես։ Մի քիչ պարզ չես գրում, էլի, եղբայր, իսկ մանավանդ եթե դիմացինիդ հետ վիճում ես, այդ ոչ պարզությունը կարող է այ հենց նման կանֆուզների բերել։ Ինչևիցե, ուրախ եմ, որ պարզվեց և ուրախ եմ, որ ինձ խոցելու մտադրություն չունեիր...
> 
> Իմ ուզածն է՝ *ուժեղ, հայի ազգային պետություն*։ Ուժեղի տակ հասկանում եմ ամենից առաջ արդյունավետ վարչաիրավական և օրենսդրական համակարգի վրա հիմնված իրավական կմախք ունեցող պետական համակարգ, ինչպես նաև՝ ժողովրդավարություն և ուժեղ տնտեսություն՝ վերջինն իր բոլոր բաղադրիչներով։ Էսա։


Հա, համաձայն եմ, որ ագրեսիան անիմաստ ա, բայց ագրեսիայի զգացողությունը սուբյեկտիվ ա։ Ասենք «գոմիկ» բառի օգտագործումն էլ է կարելի ագրեսիա համարել, ինչպես նաև «Մելի նման», ու տենց։ Ագրեսիա կարելի ա համարել նաև քո «մի քիչ պարզ չես գրում»-ը կամ «դարպասների տեղափոխումը», երբ «գոլ խփելուց հետո» էլ մարդու վրա չես կարում ապացուցես, որտև ոնցոր դիմացինդ քեզ էշի տեղ դնենուց լինի։ Ու ամեն դեպքում մարդ ենք, էմոցիաներն էլ են մեր խոսքի մեջ ներթափանցում, պետք չի դրանից նեղվել ու վիրավորվածի դիրք ընդունել։

Իսկ ուժեղի մոմենտով... երկիրը հնարավոր ա քո բոլոր պարամետրերով ուժեղ լինի, բայց մեջի որոշ խմբեր՝ թույլ։ Ու այդ թույլերին ուրիշներին հավասար ուժեղ լինելու զգացողությունից թեկուզ բառերով զրկելը ագրեսիա էլ չի, այլ ատելություն ա։ Լավ կլինի սենց բաներ էլ չլինեն իրապես ուժեղ երկրում՝ ուժեղ նաև իր հասարակությամբ։ Իսկ ուժեղ հասարակությունը այնքան ուժեղ է, ինչքան իր ամենաթույլ խումբն է, համենայն դեպս՝ ըստ իս։

----------

Freeman (19.11.2019), Տրիբուն (16.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դե հա, սկզբունքորեն նույն բանն ենք ասում, քանի որ քո պոստի երկրորդ պարբերությունն ընկնում է իմ ասած «ժողովրդավար երկիր» հասկացության տակ։ Մնացածի պահով՝ ուղղակի պետք է իրար ճիշտ հասկանալ, իսկ առիթի դեպքում էլ՝ բարեխիղճ հասկանալ, թե դիմացինդ ինչ նկատի ունի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գիտեմ ապեր, բայց արի նաև հակառակ կողմից գանք։ Ճիշտ ես ասում՝ սաղս... գիտենք։ Բա հիմի հարց՝ էդ ո՞նցա լինում, որ, երբ իշխանություններին ձեռ չի տալիս, ասենք օրինակ Ռեստարտի կամ Դավիթ Սանասարյանի դեպքերում՝ նաև երեխայի պահը, ասում ենք՝ սպասենք դատարանի վճռին...
> 
> Կոնկրետ ՀՅԴ դեպքում ես իհարկե չեմ բացառում, որ կարող են 5.000 բաժանած լինել, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, որ ներկայումս մղվող ինֆորմացիոն դաժան պայքարում դա կարղ է ուղղակի սուտ լինել, այն դեպքում, երբ *Քույր Քերին* դա ներկայացրեց որպես վերջնական հաստատած փաստ։


Լիոն, համարյա բոլոր ընտրությունների ժամանակ ես իմացել եմ մարդկանց, որոնք փող են վերցրել։ Դատարան ոչ մեկ էդ գործով չի մտել։ Վե՞րջ։ Չեմ կարա՞ պնդեմ, որ էդ մարդը 20.000 դրամ քյար արեց էդ ընտրությունից։

Ընդ որում, եթե ընտրություններից փող վերցնելը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք ա, միտինգին փողով մասնակցելու համար հոդվածի մասին չեմ լսել։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով պտի դատարանն էդ փաստը հաստատեր։

----------

Quyr Qery (19.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտ ես, ես էլ եմ լսել և գործնականում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է։ Տեղեկատվական պայքարում, սակայն կայն նաև «ուտկեք», չէ՞ - հիմա մենք կարող ե՞նք վստահ լինել, որ էս «ուտկա» չի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ճիշտ ես, ես էլ եմ լսել և գործնականում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է։ Տեղեկատվական պայքարում, սակայն կայն նաև «ուտկեք», չէ՞ - հիմա մենք կարող ե՞նք վստահ լինել, որ էս «ուտկա» չի...


Դրա համար հարցնում են, թե ինչքան ա հավաստի ինֆորմացիան, ոչ թե «ո՞ւր ա դատարանի որոշումը»։
Իսկ Quyr Qeri-ի դեպքում կարամ, ասեմ, որ եթե ասում ա, ուրեմն 100%-անոց ինֆորմացիա ունի։

----------


## Lion

Ես չունեմ քո վստահությունն այդ հարցով, բայց դու գիտես...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չունեմ քո վստահությունն այդ հարցով, բայց դու գիտես...


Երբ բանասիրականի ուսանողները, խառնված դաշնակների ու հհկ-ի ջահելների հետ, դուրս են գալիս հայոց լեզվի ու պատմության ԲՈՒՀ-ում պարտադիր դասվանդման օգտին հանրահավաքի, բայց լրագրողները հարցնում են ինչի ես եկել, ու ստանում են խառը խշտիկ անալիզներ սկսած Արգիշտիից մինչև ԼԳԲՏ ու հայուգեն, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի։ Կամ փող են տալիս, կամ խաբար չեն ինչից են բողոքում, որը երևի ավելի վատ ա, քան եթե փող վերցրած լինեին։

----------

Elmo (19.11.2019), Freeman (19.11.2019), Quyr Qery (19.11.2019), Varzor (19.11.2019), Աթեիստ (16.11.2019), Արշակ (16.11.2019), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2019), Վիշապ (16.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ,

Մի այնպիսի բան հիշեցի ....  :Nyam: 

Ուր են Երևանի աղբի մեջ կորած լինելուց բողոքողները?
Ուր են աղբահանության պրավալ գուշակողները?

Շտեղ եք?
Էդ թեմայով ասելու բան չունեք?  :Wink:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ,
> 
> Մի այնպիսի բան հիշեցի .... 
> 
> Ուր են Երևանի աղբի մեջ կորած լինելուց բողոքողները?
> Ուր են աղբահանության պրավալ գուշակողները?
> 
> Շտեղ եք?
> Էդ թեմայով ասելու բան չունեք?


Իրանք առավել ակտիվ էին Սանիտեկի՝ պարտականություններից հրաժարվելու սեզոնում, մեկ ամսով: Կոնկրետ ֆինանսավորմամբ էին ակտիվությունն ապահովում: Մյուսներն ընկնում էին տրամադրության տակ ))

----------

Varzor (19.11.2019), Աթեիստ (19.11.2019)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Գիտեմ ապեր, բայց արի նաև հակառակ կողմից գանք։ Ճիշտ ես ասում՝ սաղս... գիտենք։ Բա հիմի հարց՝ էդ ո՞նցա լինում, որ, երբ իշխանություններին ձեռ չի տալիս, ասենք օրինակ Ռեստարտի կամ Դավիթ Սանասարյանի դեպքերում՝ նաև երեխայի պահը, ասում ենք՝ սպասենք դատարանի վճռին...
> 
> Կոնկրետ ՀՅԴ դեպքում ես իհարկե չեմ բացառում, որ կարող են 5.000 բաժանած լինել, բայց նաև չեմ բացառում, որ ներկայումս մղվող ինֆորմացիոն դաժան պայքարում դա կարղ է ուղղակի սուտ լինել, այն դեպքում, երբ *Քույր Քերին* դա ներկայացրեց որպես վերջնական հաստատած փաստ։


Lion ջան, առաջարկը եղել է ՈՒԳ-ի երեխեքին, իրենք էլ դիմել են հենց քո ասած Ռեստարտին: Ռեստարտը գրել է էդ մասին, որից հետո դաշնակները եկել են, տեսել են տղեքին, ապացույցները ստանալուց հետո խնդրել են չբողոքել, երդվել են որ իրենց հետ կապ չունի ու տենց բաներ: Բայց քանզի ուսանողներից շատերը հաստատել են էդ փաստը, ապա ոստիկանություն ևս դիմելու են: Էս մի կողմ:

Իսկ ինչ իրենց դատին է վերաբերվում, Լինոն ջան, բա ինչի՞ն սպասեն, կամ գոնե պատկերացնում ես, որ էդ մարդկանց վրա առևանգման հոդված է դրած, որը պայմանական չունի և 4-8 տարի է սպասվում, ու արդեն մի տարի ա ձգձում ու քայքայում են, բայց դեռ ոչ մի դատ չի եղել: Սաղ միակողմանի եք նայում, հասակացանք զզվում եք Նիկոլի իշխանությունից, բայց պետք չի էլի: Լիքը սխալներով հանդերձ՝ ամեն տեսակ փնթիի բողոքն ու «պայքարը» պետք չի սրտին մոտիկ ընդունել:

----------

Chuk (19.11.2019), Varzor (19.11.2019), Աթեիստ (19.11.2019), Շինարար (19.11.2019), Տրիբուն (19.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սխալ ես հասկացել, որ «զզվում ենք Նիկոլի իշխանությունից»՝ համենայն դեպս՝ իմ պահով։ Մնացածի պահով - եթե փող են բաժանել, թող իրավական արձագանք լինի, ես դեմ չեմ, սակայն առայժմ այդ հարցով կարծես նորություն չկա։ Չկա նորություն նաև «Արայիկի «յաշիկներով» քրգործերից», չէ՞։ 

Ռեստարտի պահով՝ իրենք իրենց ձեռքով աղվես Մայլանի զոհը դարձան, ի՞նչ ասես իրենց խելքին...

----------


## Elmo

> Երբ բանասիրականի ուսանողները, խառնված դաշնակների ու հհկ-ի ջահելների հետ, դուրս են գալիս հայոց լեզվի ու պատմության ԲՈՒՀ-ում պարտադիր դասվանդման օգտին հանրահավաքի, բայց լրագրողները հարցնում են ինչի ես եկել, ու ստանում են խառը խշտիկ անալիզներ սկսած Արգիշտիից մինչև ԼԳԲՏ ու հայուգեն, ուրեմն մի բան էն չի։ Կամ փող են տալիս, կամ խաբար չեն ինչից են բողոքում, որը երևի ավելի վատ ա, քան եթե փող վերցրած լինեին։


Էդ հայոց լեզվի պարտադիր դասավանդման մասով մի այլ կարգի բացում ա: Էն անեկդոտի Մարի Իվանովնան ա, որին միշտ չեն բռնաբարում, որովհետև ինքը չի ուզում: Ուզու՞մ եք, գնացեք 8 անգամ դասավանդվեք այ մարդ, ստեղ ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ դասավանդումն են հանում: Իսկ էս ցույցերը, ըենց մի հատ «Սուրբ Դաշինք» անունով եսիմ ինչ կա, յութուբում ռոլիկներ են տարածում: Սկսնակ PowerPoint յուրացնողը ո՞նց ա պրեզենտացիա սարքում: Ինչ գիտի մեջը դնում ա չէ՞: Էֆեկտ, զվուկ, մկնիկի փոնիթեր, ֆոն մոն, էն որ անում ա ոչ թե նենց, ոնց սիրուն ա, այլ նենց՝ որ մաքսիմալ իրա իմացածը մեջը լցնի: Տակ էդ «Սուրբ Դաշինք» կոչվածը հաջողացրել էր մի ռոլիկում հայոց լեզվի դասավանդումը, ԼԳՏԲ, գարդասիլի պատվաստումները, QR կոդերը ու նույնիսկ հացը ֆոլաթթվով հարստացնելու մամոնտի կղանքի պես հին թեման տեղավորի: Հիմա էս Արայիկ Հարությունյանի դեմ ցույցերն ա: Մեջը ով ասես կա: Միկի Մաուսը, Դոլարի վրի բուրգի աչքը, ԼԳՏԲ-ն, Ստամբույլան Կոնվենցիան ու նույնիսկ Ամուլ սարից են թեթև բդում մդում:

----------

Life (19.11.2019), Quyr Qery (21.11.2019), Varzor (19.11.2019), Աթեիստ (19.11.2019), Տրիբուն (19.11.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Իրանք առավել ակտիվ էին Սանիտեկի՝ պարտականություններից հրաժարվելու սեզոնում, մեկ ամսով: Կոնկրետ ֆինանսավորմամբ էին ակտիվությունն ապահովում: Մյուսներն ընկնում էին տրամադրության տակ ))


Դե, բացի ֆինանսավորվողներից ուղղակի հոռետես բողոքողներն էլ քիչ չէին։

Մեկը չկա, որ գա ասի "իզուր բողոքում էին, ապրեն, հարցը լավից, վատից լուծեցին, քաղաքն աղբի մեջ չի խեղդվում․․․"։ Իսկ էդ ընթացքում ոնց աղբը թափել են բակերում և աղբամաններից դուրս, տենց էլ շարունակում են։ բայց դե հիմա մաքրող կա՝ իրենց վեջը չի  :Angry2: 

Հիմա էլ կխոսեն "քարոզող" ֆիլմերից, հայոց լեզվի աննախադեպ վատ վիճակից  ու էլի եսիմ ինչ՝ բողոքելու բան լինի։ 

Հ․Գ․
Ցավոք կառավարությունը չի կարող մաքրել մարդկանց միտքն ու սրտերը։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2019)

----------


## Lion

Chuk- ստատուսի քննարկումից եմ բերել, դե... հիմի, մարդ կա նեԴած ուն ՖԲ-ն...

Ասում եմ, սենսեյի ականջը խուլ, Նիկոլենք էս իրենց ցանած սերմերը, տոնածառ 1 միլիոն դոլարով և այլն, մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններին տոկոսներով կքաղեն։ Ի դեպ, ՃՈ տուգանքների համար տուրք սահմանելու հարցով վարորդների բողոքների համար էլ՝ հետը։ Գիտե՞ք քանի վարորդ է օֆիսումս ամենաանկեղծ ձևով հայհոյում Նիկոլի՞ն։ Էն Նիկոլին, է, որ անցյալ տարի իրենց աստվածն էր։ Իսկ բոլոր այդ մարդիկ քվեարկելու են, ու հլը բոցը պատկերացրեք, որ ասենք մոտակա նախընտրական արշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ասի՝ մարդը մեր երկրում տուգանքի մատերիալ չի...

Էն դասականի «Իյա, իրո՞ք»-ի պահը կլինի...

----------


## Chuk

Էն որ անհույս ա էս մարդը  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Ախպեր, ինչո՞ւ ես անձնավորում ու ֆլուդով զբաղված, հը՞ - պիտի օրինակ լինես, չէ՞, ֆորումին։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու, ասա, անձնավորելս որնա՞...

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, ինչո՞ւ ես անձնավորում ու ֆլուդով զբաղված, հը՞ - պիտի օրինակ լինես, չէ՞, ֆորումին։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու, ասա, անձնավորելս որնա՞...


Հաջող, Մհեր ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ախպեր, ինչո՞ւ ես անձնավորում ու ֆլուդով զբաղված, հը՞ - պիտի օրինակ լինես, չէ՞, ֆորումին։ Բան ունե՞ս ասելու, ասա, անձնավորելս որնա՞...


Լիոն, իբր դու ի՞նչ ես ասում, քո գրածից կարծում ես, բան ենք հասկանու՞մ։ Ինչքա՞ն պիտի լիներ նոր տարվա ծախսերը, որ երջանիկ լինեիր ու ի՞նչ բանաձևով էիր հաշվելու։ 
Ի՞նչ բան ա «ՃՈ տուգանքների համար տուրք սահմանելու հարցը», խի՞ ա պրոբլեմ, բացի նրանից, որ ինչ-որ վարորդներ բողոքում են։
Վերջերս քո գրածները օդի մեջ հիսթերիայի նոպաներ են հիշեցնում, էն ա, որ կողքից մեկը ասի՝ վալերիանկա խմի, կանցնի, կամ մի հատ դիմի նյարդաբանին։
Մոտավորապես սենց՝ «տեսա՞ք էսօր ինչ արև էր, հեսա շուտով օդը չորանալու է, կոկորդներս վնասվելու է, ու դրանից գլխացավ ա սկսվելու, ու դեռ հլը վաղն ա գալու, բա մյուս օ՞րը ինչ պիտի անենք, նենց չի որ ասում եմ, թե էրէկ լավ էր, էրեկ էլ անձրև էր, ոտքերս էին ցավում, տրամադրություններս ընկել էր, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ արևից պիտի ուրախանանք ու հանգստանանք․․․»
Լավ ե՞ս։

----------

Chuk (11.12.2019), Life (11.12.2019), Quyr Qery (11.12.2019), Varzor (11.12.2019), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Chuk- ստատուսի քննարկումից եմ բերել, դե... հիմի, մարդ կա նեԴած ուն ՖԲ-ն...
> 
> Ասում եմ, սենսեյի ականջը խուլ, Նիկոլենք էս իրենց ցանած սերմերը, տոնածառ 1 միլիոն դոլարով և այլն, մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններին տոկոսներով կքաղեն։ Ի դեպ, ՃՈ տուգանքների համար տուրք սահմանելու հարցով վարորդների բողոքների համար էլ՝ հետը։ Գիտե՞ք քանի վարորդ է օֆիսումս ամենաանկեղծ ձևով հայհոյում Նիկոլի՞ն։ Էն Նիկոլին, է, որ անցյալ տարի իրենց աստվածն էր։ Իսկ բոլոր այդ մարդիկ քվեարկելու են, ու հլը բոցը պատկերացրեք, որ ասենք մոտակա նախընտրական արշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ասի՝ մարդը մեր երկրում տուգանքի մատերիալ չի...
> 
> Էն դասականի «Իյա, իրո՞ք»-ի պահը կլինի...


Լիոն ջան,
Համընդհանուր տոների մասին մեկ անգամ արդեն ասել եմ` չկրկնվեմ: *Տոները պետք են*: Նույնիսկ պատերազմի դաշտում` խրամատներում երգ ու պար, ուտուշ-խմուշ են կազմակերպում: Դա դարեդար եկել է` փորձված է որ պետք է, պետք չի հազարամյակների փորձը կասկածի տակ դնել` ընդունենք որպես փաստ:

Զուտ օրենքի տեսանկյունից նայի: Որ օրենքն է խախտվում 1մլն դոլարանոց տոնածառի գնումը? Որը???
Խնդրում եմ` բարոյական կողմից չխոսել: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ պետությունը բարոյական նորմերի ապահովման համար չէ: Ըստ էության պետությունը հասարակության շահերի բախման կառավարիչն է, գոյություն ունի փաստացի շահագործման պատճառով և որևէ կերպ չի առաջնորդվում բարոյական նորմերով, որոնք որևէ կերպ օրենքով ամրագրված չեն:

Ինչ երաբերվում է վարորդներին, ապա, ԻՀԿ, մեր ներկայիս վարորդների մեծ մասին պիտի ուղղակի զրկեն վարորդական իրավունքից` կանոնները չիմանալու, վարորդական իրավունք գնելու և կաշառք տալու համար: Էլ չեմ ասում անհարգալից ու անքթածակ վարման մասին, քանի որ դրանց վերաբերվող օրենքներ և կանոններ չունենք:

Ավելին քան վստահ եմ, որ քո օֆիսում վարչապետին (ես էլ չեմ սիրում, չեմ էլ վստահում  :Dntknw: ) հայհոյողների մի զգալի մասն ուղղակի սեփական մորթից այն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում ու չեն էլ գիտակցում: Բայց փաստը հենց այն է, որ էդ վարչապետը նույնիսկ դրանց նմանների շահերը պաշտպանելու համար է:

Երբ ես վերջապես ընդունելու, որ ժողովրդավարական ճիշտ իշխանության նպատակը ոչ է հաջորդ ընտրություններում վերընտրվելն է, այլ աշխատանք կատարելը` ժողովրդի քվեն իրագործելը: Եթե քո ասած վարորդները պիտի հաջորդ ընտրություններում իրենց ձայնը ուրիշին տան, ապա դա իրենց "սուրբ" իրավունքն է:

Էդ նույնը կլինի, որ ասենք շինարարը տուն սարքի ոչ թե շինարարական նորմերին հետևելով, այլ զուտ պատվիրատուին հաճոյանալու համար, որ հաջորդ շինարարությունն էլի իրեն պատվիրեն, ջանդամ թե պատերը ծուռ չեն լինի, դռան տեղն էլ` լուսամուտ:

----------

Chuk (11.12.2019), Life (11.12.2019), Quyr Qery (11.12.2019), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Գաղթական (11.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Վիշապ (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, իբր դու ի՞նչ ես ասում, քո գրածից կարծում ես, բան ենք հասկանու՞մ։ Ինչքա՞ն պիտի լիներ նոր տարվա ծախսերը, որ երջանիկ լինեիր ու ի՞նչ բանաձևով էիր հաշվելու։


Շատ սովորական բանաձևով, եղբայր - եթե աղքատ երկիր ես, որտեղ հազար ծախս ունես անելու, նոր տարվա հիմար տոնակատարության վրա 1 միլիոն դոլար չեն ծախսում։

Ի՞նչ բան ա «ՃՈ տուգանքների համար տուրք սահմանելու հարցը», խի՞ ա պրոբլեմ, բացի նրանից, որ ինչ-որ վարորդներ բողոքում են։



> Վերջերս քո գրածները օդի մեջ հիսթերիայի նոպաներ են հիշեցնում, էն ա, որ կողքից մեկը ասի՝ վալերիանկա խմի, կանցնի, կամ մի հատ դիմի նյարդաբանին։
> Մոտավորապես սենց՝ «տեսա՞ք էսօր ինչ արև էր, հեսա շուտով օդը չորանալու է, կոկորդներս վնասվելու է, ու դրանից գլխացավ ա սկսվելու, ու դեռ հլը վաղն ա գալու, բա մյուս օ՞րը ինչ պիտի անենք, նենց չի որ ասում եմ, թե էրէկ լավ էր, էրեկ էլ անձրև էր, ոտքերս էին ցավում, տրամադրություններս ընկել էր, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ արևից պիտի ուրախանանք ու հանգստանանք․․․»


Ակնհայտորեն տեղյակ չես հայաստանյան իրականություններից, երբ «ՃՈ տուգանքների գործերով պետական տուրք սահմանելը» քեզ համար «_ինչ-որ վարորդների_» բողոքներ են։ 

«Ինչ որ վարորդներ» չեն, եղբայր, ՀՀ *բոլոր* վարորդներն են, մոտ 500.000 հոգի, որոնք նախկինում, այդ թվում նաև սերժենց և քոչարյանենց օրոք, ճանապարհային ոստիկանության (ԳԱԻ) գործերով տուգանքները բողոքարկելուց, սովորաբար 5.000 դրամի կարգի, ազատված էին դատարան դիմելու համար նախատեսված պետական տուրքից - առաջին ատյան՝ 4.000 դրամ, վերաքննիչ՝ 10.000 դրամ, վճռաբեկ՝ 20.000 դրամ, իսկ այժմ ստիպված կլինեն մուծել այդ գումարները։ 

Ու ստացվում է ի՞նչ - հաղթե՞ց վարորդը իր 5.000 դրամանոց տուգանքի գործը 4.000 դրամ մուծելուց հետո, 5.000 դրամը չի մուծի, 4.000 դրամն էլ... մի 2 տարի հետո հետ կտան, չհաղթե՞ց... 9.000 դրամ տակ կտա։ Ու դա մեր երթևեկության այս քաոսի և այն պայմաններում, որբ ՃՈ-ն հաջողությամբ վերադարձել է տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականությանը, ընդ որում ասեմ, եթե բողոքարկումը սենց բարդացրին, դրանից ոգևորված ՃՈ-ն ավելի եռանդով կսկսի տուգանքներ *հորինել*։ 

Ու չասեք, թե. «_Խախտումներ մի արեք, չեք տուգանվի_» եվրոպական մաքուր և գեղեցիկ, բայց Հայաստանում չգործող թեզը - մեր երկրում շաաաատ դժվար է առանց խախտումի մեքենա վարել։ Ավելին, որպես այս գործին սերտորեն առնչվող մարդ, ասեմ, մեր երկրում իրավակիրառ և դատական պրակտիկան այնքան անորոշ են, որ տուգանքների 80 տոկոսը կարող են լինե՞լ, կարող են չլինել։ Այսինքն ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ ՃՈ-ն նա վսյակի տոգանք է գրում, դրանից հետո մարդը քաշքշուքից խուսափելու համար նա վսյակի վճարում է այդ 5.000 դրամը, կամ - տանջվում է, ընկնում է քաշքշուքի մեջ, վերջում էլ, մեկա, պետությունը շահած է, քանի որ առավելագույնը, որ սպառնում է իրեն, դա մարդուց 5.000 դրամ չպահանջելն է և մարդու մուծած 4.000 դրամը 1-2 տարի հետո  հետ տալ... կամ չտալը, այն դեպքում, երբ շանս ունի 9.000 դրամ ուղղակի քերել։ 

Եվ նաև ավելացնեմ, եթե նախկինում հնարավոր էր ուղղակի դատարան դիմել, ապա նոյեմբերի 30-ից սկսած ՃՈ գործերի համար դա էլ են վերացրել՝ դատարան դիմելու համար պետք է 30 օրում դիմես ՃՈ, իրենք մերժեն, հետո նոր դատարան դիմես։ Եվ կրկին խաղում են իրենց օգտին - փոխանակ նորմալ աշխատեն, նորմալ ակտեր գրեն, նա վսյակի մի հատ հիմար ակտ են կրակում (մեկա, կորցնելու բան չունեն), վարորդը մուծե՞ց, լավ, չմուծե՞ց, այնքան բիթի եղավ, որ սպառնաց իրավաբանի՞ն դիմել, երբ ՃՈ-ն ռիսկ է անում դատական ծախս կորցնել... իրենք կվերացնեն ակտը։ Այսինքն՝ էլի միայն իրենց օգտին են խաղում, քանի որ մի հատ նա վսյակի մի հիմար ակտով վարորդից փող են ուզում, վարորդին քաշքշուք են ապահովում, վերջում էլ առավելագույն ասում են՝ կներես... ու վերջ։ Ընտիր, գերշահութաբեր, հիանալի բիզնես է։

Թե բա... մարդը տուգանքի մատերիալ չի - ըհը  :LOL: 




> Լավ ե՞ս։


Լավ եմ, եղբայր, դու լավ լինես, թեև... ցանկալի կլիներ, որ մյուս անգամ, երբ նման կատեգորիկ կարծիքներ կհայտնես, հայաստանյան իրականություններն իմանալով խոսեիր...




> Զուտ օրենքի տեսանկյունից նայի: Որ օրենքն է խախտվում 1մլն դոլարանոց տոնածառի գնումը? Որը???


Է հա, զուտ օրենքի տեսանկյունից սերժենք էլ որևէ օրենք չէին խախտում, զարմացրիր...։ Ստեղ տես ի՞նչ է հարցը, եղբայր - Նիկոլենք իշխանության եկան բացառիկ պայմաններում, գցելով նախկին իշխանությանը բարոյական վերելքի վրա, ցուցադրելով իրենց «մաքրությունը, լավը լինելը»։ Այսինքն ստեղ «վերօրենքային» վիճակ է, ստեղ բարոյական հարթության մասին է խոսքը, երբ իրենք եկան, որովհետև մարդիկ հավատացին, որ իրենք լավն են նախորդներից։ Այս պայմաններում կանգնել և... *ամենաողորմելի* կերպով ձևականորեն օրենքի հետևում թաքնվելը, օրենքին կոչ անելը նշանակում է ընդամենը այն, որ բարոյական աջակցությունն արդեն չկա և խոսքը գնում է միայն «դա իմ իրավունքն է» չոր թեզի մասին։ Ժողովրդի ցուցաբերած բարոյական աջակցությունը փոխվում է «դա իմ իրավունքն է, որովհետև ես իշխանություն եմ» թեզով... ցավալի փոփոխություն է։ 




> Երբ ես վերջապես ընդունելու, որ ժողովրդավարական ճիշտ իշխանության նպատակը ոչ է հաջորդ ընտրություններում վերընտրվելն է, այլ աշխատանք կատարելը` ժողովրդի քվեն իրագործելը: Եթե քո ասած վարորդները պիտի հաջորդ ընտրություններում իրենց ձայնը ուրիշին տան, ապա դա իրենց "սուրբ" իրավունքն է:


Միանշանակ - և ես արդեն տեսնում եմ, որ այդ ձայները հաստատ, որ Նիկոլին չեն գնա...

Ի դեպ, մի խելոք մարդ վերջերս ասաց՝ պաշտոն գալուց առաջ գոնե ՖԲ ստատուսներդ ջնջեք...

----------


## Chuk

@Lion
հլը տես ոնց են կեղծել հարցման արդյունքները, ասում են, որ իբր մեծ մասը գոհ ա իշխանությունից ((

https://www.civilnet.am/news/2019/12...rDqVWoiRD1nHqg

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Varzor (08.05.2020), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Շինարար (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չէք թողում էլի մարդը նորմալ քննադատի, օրօրոցում խեղդում եք:

----------


## Lion

> @Lion
> հլը տես ոնց են կեղծել հարցման արդյունքները, ասում են, որ իբր մեծ մասը գոհ ա իշխանությունից ((
> 
> https://www.civilnet.am/news/2019/12...rDqVWoiRD1nHqg


Լավ հարցում էր, ապեր՝ Թաթուլի Սիվիլնեթի կողմից, էն, էլի, որ Նիկոլի սաղ քննադատներին վերջերս շահամոլ կամ քոչա-սերժական համարեց։ Հիմա մեկ այլ, իրական և թարմ հարցման արդյունքներ, պետքական մասերը ընդգծել եմ.

2019 թ-ի դեկտեմբերի 8-ին *տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններ են անցկացվել* Արագածոտնի, Արարատի, Արմավիրի, Գեղարքունիքի, Լոռու, Կոտայքի և Շիրակի մարզերի 16 համայնքներում, որոնցից 12-ում ընտրությունները հերթական են, իսկ 4-ում՝ արտահերթ: Նշված համայնքներից 12-ում ընթանում են համայնքի ղեկավարի, և 4 համայնքում՝ ավագանու անդամի ընտրություններ:

Tert.am-ը ԿԸՀ-ից տեղեկացավ, թե ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում ինչ արդյունքներ են գրանցվել:

1.Արագածոտնի Թլիկ համայնքում 13 դեմ, 9 կողմ ձայնով պարտվել է *գործող համայնքապետ* Սլավիկ Սալոյանը (ես գիտեմ, Նիկոլական է, եթե ոչ՝ ուղղեք)։

2.Արագածոտնի Զարինջա համայնքում 203 ձայնով հաղթել է միակ թեկնածու, *անկուսակցական* Սևադա Մանուկյանը։


3.Արագածոտնի Հակո համայնքում 25 ձայնով հաղթել է գործող *ՀՀԿ-ական* համայնքապետ Սերյոժա Չարչոյանը։

4.Արագածոտնի Կոշ համայնքում 2 թեկնածուներից 689 ձայնով հաղթել է համայնքի *անկուսակցական* ղեկավար Աշոտ Ենգիբարյանը։

5.Արագածոտնի Ավան համայնքում 2 թեկնածուներից 207 ձայնով հաղթել է դպրոցի մանկավարժ, *անկուսակցական* Գևորգ Գալստյանը։

6.Արարատի Տափերական համայնքում 8 թեկնածուներից 441 ձայնով հաղթել է *անկուսակցական* թեկնածուն:

7.Արմավիրի Ալաշկերտ համայնքում 603 ձայնով հաղթել է միակ թեկնածու, *անկուսակցական*, գործող համայնքապետ Կարեն Հովհաննիսյանը։

8.Արմավիրի Ֆերիկ Համայնքում 3 թեկնածուներից 72 ձայնով հաղթել է *անկուսակցական*, գործող համայնքապետ Ռուստամ Հասանյանը:

9.Արմավիրի Նորապատ համայնքում 392 ձայնով հաղթել է միակ թեկնածու, *անկուսակցական*, գործող համայնքապետ Վահրամ Խաչատրյանը։

10.Լոռու մարզի Անտառամուտ համայնքում 108 ձայնով հաղթել է միակ թեկնածու, *անկուսակցական*, գործող համայնքապետ Արայիկ Գևորգյանը։

11.Կոտայքի մարզի Ողջաբերդ համայնքում 295 ձայնով հաղթել է *ԲՀԿ-ական* գործող համայնքապետ Նորայր Մելքոնյանը։

12.Գեղարքունիքի Զովաբեր համայնքում 3 թեկնածուներից 357 ձայնով հաղթել է _անկուսակցական_ Խաչիկ Բաղդասարյանը, ով մինչ այդ զբաղեցրել է *Սևանի Էլ․ցանցի տրանսպորտի բաժնի պետի պաշտոնը*։

*Ո՞ւր է Իմ քայլը։*

Ավելացնենք նաև Կապանի և Աբովյանի ֆիասկոները, ինչպես նաև կանխագուշակենք, որ 2020 թ-ը, ինչքան էլ նոր տարուն տռճիկ տան, ՏԻՄ ընտրությունների տարի է և արդյունքներն ավելի ծանր են լինելու։ Վերջում կհասնենք՝ Երևան՝ Հայկոյին, հետո...

----------


## Chuk

Լիոն ջան, արի ֆիքսենք, որ քո շփման միջավայրը ՖԲ-ում հիմնականում ադեկվաԴականն է, աշխատավայրում՝ հիմնականում օրինախախտ ու վատ վարորդը. էն որ հաղթում ես էդքան շատ հաճախ ՃՈ փնթի աշխատանքի հետևանք է, ոչ թե որ խախտում չեն անում, վատ չեն քշում, վթարային իրավիճակներ չեն ստեղծում։ Ու հա, էդ մասսան պիտի դժգոհ լինի Նիկոլից։ Բայց էդ մասին հանրության արտապատկերումը չի։ Ու ցավոք սրտի, դու աստիճանաբար ձուլվում ես էդ մասսային։ Շատ վատ ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ հարցում էր, ապեր՝ Թաթուլի Սիվիլնեթի կողմից, էն, էլի, որ Նիկոլի սաղ քննադատներին վերջերս շահամոլ կամ քոչա-սերժական համարեց։ Հիմա մեկ այլ, իրական և թարմ հարցման արդյունքներ, պետքական մասերը ընդգծել եմ.
> 
> 2019 թ-ի դեկտեմբերի 8-ին *տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններ են անցկացվել* Արագածոտնի, Արարատի, Արմավիրի, Գեղարքունիքի, Լոռու, Կոտայքի և Շիրակի մարզերի 16 համայնքներում, որոնցից 12-ում ընտրությունները հերթական են, իսկ 4-ում՝ արտահերթ: Նշված համայնքներից 12-ում ընթանում են համայնքի ղեկավարի, և 4 համայնքում՝ ավագանու անդամի ընտրություններ:
> 
> Tert.am-ը ԿԸՀ-ից տեղեկացավ, թե ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում ինչ արդյունքներ են գրանցվել:
> 
> 1.Արագածոտնի Թլիկ համայնքում 13 դեմ, 9 կողմ ձայնով պարտվել է *գործող համայնքապետ* Սլավիկ Սալոյանը (ես գիտեմ, Նիկոլական է, եթե ոչ՝ ուղղեք)։
> 
> 2.Արագածոտնի Զարինջա համայնքում 203 ձայնով հաղթել է միակ թեկնածու, *անկուսակցական* Սևադա Մանուկյանը։
> ...


Մհեր ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ ՔՊն սաղ համայնքները գրավելու ծրագիր չի դրել իրա առաջ։

Իսկ էս շուխուռը, որ տեսեք, թույլ է, դրա համար համայնքներում չի ինքնառաջդրվում ու հաղթում, գեներացրել են միշիկներն ու ադեկվաԴները, ձայնակցում ես ԴՈՒ։

Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ։

----------


## Chuk

Հարցումն էլ Թաթուլինը չէր, խելոք ու ուշադիր ջան, իսկ իրականում որ իսկապես ուշադիր լինեիր, կտեսնեիր թե ումն է, որ սիվիլնեթն ուղղակի լուսաբանում է, ոնց-որ ուրիշ լրատվականներ են լուսաբանում։ Հա, ի դեպ սիվիլնեթն էլ Թաթուլինը չի ։ճ

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, արի ֆիքսենք, որ քո շփման միջավայրը ՖԲ-ում հիմնականում ադեկվաԴականն է, աշխատավայրում՝ հիմնականում օրինախախտ ու վատ վարորդը. էն որ հաղթում ես էդքան շատ հաճախ ՃՈ փնթի աշխատանքի հետևանք է, ոչ թե որ խախտում չեն անում, վատ չեն քշում, վթարային իրավիճակներ չեն ստեղծում։ Ու հա, էդ մասսան պիտի դժգոհ լինի Նիկոլից։ Բայց էդ մասին հանրության արտապատկերումը չի։ Ու ցավոք սրտի, դու աստիճանաբար ձուլվում ես էդ մասսային։ Շատ վատ ա։


Հարգելի *Chuk*, արի ֆիքսենք, որ իմ ՖԲ պատի մշտական մասնակիցներից մեկը հենց քո էջն է՝ լավ գիտես իմ ակտիվությունն այնտեղ և քոմենթների և, լայքերի տեսքով։ Ֆիքսենք նաև, որ մեր երկրում մարդը կարող է մեղավոր ճանաչվել *միայն* դատարանի վճռով, իսկ վարչական ակտերով, երբեմն նաև՝ անբողոքարկելի դարձած ակտերի հիման վրա։ Վերջին տարբերակը թողնում ենք, իսկ առաջին տարբերակի հարցով փաստում ենք, որ ինձ դիմած վարորդների 60-70 տոկոսը անմեղ է՝ համաձայն դատարանի իսկ վճիռների։ Եվ ինձ բացարձակապես չի հետաքրքրում այն, ոչ ՃՈ-ն փնթի է աշխատում, ավելին, ավելի վատ հենց Նիկոլենց համար, եթե արդեն 2 տարի է անցել, իսկ իրենց ՃՈ-ն դեռ... փնթի է աշխատում։ Ես չեմ ձուլվի, մի անհանգստացիր, արդեն ասացի, որ վերջին տուգանքս եղել է մի չխմած 3.000 դրամանոց արագաչափ, որը ծիծաղելով մուծեցի և անցա առաջ...




> Մհեր ջան, շատ լավ ա, որ ՔՊն սաղ համայնքները գրավելու ծրագիր չի դրել իրա առաջ։
> 
> Իսկ էս շուխուռը, որ տեսեք, թույլ է, դրա համար համայնքներում չի ինքնառաջդրվում ու հաղթում, գեներացրել են միշիկներն ու ադեկվաԴները, ձայնակցում ես ԴՈՒ։
> 
> Հետևությունները թողնում եմ քեզ։


Մխիթարի քեզ, ապեր, մխիթարիր՝ մի հատ էլ լավ ուրախացիր ժանտախտի ժամանակ կազմակերպվող 1 միլիոն դոլարանոց վհուկաքեֆով... 

Ձմեռը... էէէ... ընտրությունները մոտենում են...

----------


## Chuk

Հարգելի *Լիոն*, ես հատուկ գրել էի «հիմնակսնում» բռը։ Այո, ես էլ քո ՖԲ տիրույթում ու դա քեզ ՖԲ-ում շրջապատող քիչ լավ բաներից է, որը կարող է քեզ փրկել վայրի արջի ցեղերին վերջնական ձուլումից ։ճ

հ.գ. «չ*ը*խմած» տուգանգը կարդացել էի չխ*ը*մած, ահագին զվարճալի էր ստացվել։

----------

Lion (11.12.2019), Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավա, Արտակ ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ, թեև ըստ էության վիրտուալ, բայց այնուհանդերձ ընկերներիս շարքում կաս։ Մի քիչ սիրում ես մարդկանց վերևից նայել, մի քիչ էլ ուղղամիտ ես, բայց ընդհանուր՝ քո տիպը սիրում եմ, երկրի ապագան հենց էս տիպը պիտի ստեղծի...

----------


## Chuk

> Լավա, Արտակ ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ իմ, թեև ըստ էության վիրտուալ, բայց այնուհանդերձ ընկերներիս շարքում կաս։ Մի քիչ սիրում ես մարդկանց վերևից նայել, մի քիչ էլ ուղղամիտ ես, բայց ընդհանուր՝ քո տիպը սիրում եմ, երկրի ապագան հենց էս տիպը պիտի ստեղծի...


Մհեր ջան, ցավոք սրտի կոլոտ եմ, հիմնականում ներքևից եմ մարդկանց նայում, թեև մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, երբեմն 2 աստիճան վերև եմ կնագնում ։ճ

----------

Freeman (11.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հմի որ ասեմ, կասեն.. լաբառոշ լեննաԳանցիյա՝ երկու նախնիներս էլ արմատներով գյումրեցի են։ 

Եվ ուրեմն, *հանուն նախնիների*՝ կասեմ - մի վաշտի հրամանատար ունեինք բանակում, քեզնից մի քիչ էլ դաժե կոլոտ էր, մի հատ էլ դասակի հրամանատար ունեինք՝ մոտավորապես իմ ջանին էր։ Վերջը, էս մեր դասակի հրամանատարը, որ տրամը տեղն էր լինում, ինձ՝ իր ընկեր սերժանտին, ասում էր - ախպեեերսսս, կոլոտ մարդիկ իրենց սաաղ կյանքը *վրեժ են լուծում* բոյով մարդկանցից... իրենց *կոլոտության* համար...

 :Yes:

----------


## Chuk

> Հմի որ ասեմ, կասեն.. լաբառոշ լեննաԳանցիյա՝ երկու նախնիներս էլ արմատներով գյումրեցի են։ 
> 
> Եվ ուրեմն, *հանուն նախնիների*՝ կասեմ - մի վաշտի հրամանատար ունեինք բանակում, քեզնից մի քիչ էլ դաժե կոլոտ էր, մի հատ էլ դասակի հրամանատար ունեինք՝ մոտավորապես իմ ջանին էր։ Վերջը, էս մեր դասակի հրամանատարը, որ տրամը տեղն էր լինում, ինձ՝ իր ընկեր սերժանտին, ասում էր - ախպեեերսսս, կոլոտ մարդիկ իրենց սաաղ կյանքը *վրեժ են լուծում* բոյով մարդկանցից... իրենց *կոլոտության* համար...


Հա, Մհեր ջան, սաղ կյանքս բոյիդ նախանձել եմ, ճիշտ հասկացար  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (11.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լսիր, այ *Վիշապ*, հեսա էն վիշապ սԲանող տղուն կկանչեմ, իր թրով կգա, քանի հատ էլ գլուխ ունեցար՝ կթռցնի...  :LOL: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եղբայր... Я спешу посмеяться над всем, иначе мне пришлось бы заплакать.“ - Пьер де Бомарше.

Ծիծաղով և, քո ասած՝ էմոցիայով, ես ծանր աշխատանքային օրերից հետո շփվում եմ մարդկանց հետ, փորձում եմ հումորով ասել այն, ինչ տեսնում եմ և ինչն ինձ անհագստացնում է։ Էսա... կներեք՝ ավել պակասի համար...

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, Ստյոպա Սաֆարյանը ծախված հականիկոլական չի, չէ՞ - էդ հաստատա։ Եվ ուրեմն ինքն ասում է.

Անցած տարի հավաստիացումներ տրվեցին, թե Երևանի գլխավոր տոնածառը արհեստական ու թանկանոց են առնում, որպեսզի հաջորդ տարիներին մեծ ծախսեր չարվեն, քանի որ ահագին ժամանակ այդ արհեստական տոնածառն ու գնված լուսավորությունը կդրվեն։ Հիմա լավ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ կասկածելի ճաշակով կամ հիմնավորվածությամբ ծրագրի վրա է այդ ահռելի գումարը դրվում և դրա բերած արդյունքը ո՞րն է լինելու։ Անկեղծ ասած, միայն մի դեպքում կհասկանամ ավելի քան 700,000 դոլար ծախսելու իմաստը, եթե այն հիմնավորված բիզնես գաղափար լինի՝ ներդրում ամանօրյա տուրիստական բում առաջացնելու ու երկիր հավելյալ եկամուտներ բերելու համար։ Իսկ եթե դա չէ, այլ պարզապես որոշել ենք ճոխ ամանօր նշել, մի լավ ուրախանալ՝ թքած ունենալով տասնամյակներով կուտակված խնդիիրների վրա, ապա դա արդեն լուրջ չէ։ Ու ինձ անչափ հետաքրքրում է՝ Իմ քայլը Երևանի ու Հայաստանի փողոցներում* նկատո՞ւմ է հեղափոխության աջակիցների շարքում ընդունված տարբեր որոշումներից առաջացած շփոթը*։ Այո, այն առնվազն շփոթ է, որովհետև մարդիկ չեն հասկանում շատ որոշումների տրմանաբանությունը, ու այսպես շարունակելու դեպքում վաղն այն *լինելու է ռեալ դժգոհություն*։ Էս ինչի՞ եք էսպես անում, սիրելի ընկերներ․․․




> Իսակովի ռազվառոտ դնողները *եզ են*։ Գրեք ատչյոտները տամ)))))
> 
> Որ պարզ լինի, էլի, ասեմ - մեր ՃՈ չգիտեմ որ հանճարը Իսակովի վրա՝ Ոստիկանական ակադեմիայի դեմը, լուսացույց է դրել, երթևեկության գոտիները հասցրել է 2-ի և...։ Անմոռանալի զգացողություններն, ի դեմս *անվերջ խցանման մեջ հայտնված վարորդների հիշոցների*, ասում են, այդ վայրում, հատկապես պիկ ժամերին, ապահովված է։ Չեմ փորձել, չգիտեմ, բայց ասում են... տպավորություններն իրոք մոգական են...


Կներեք լատինատառի և մեծատառերի համար՝ բնօրինակն *‎Art Aslanyan*-ի մոտ այդպիսին է. ISAKOVI POXOTAYI LUSACUYCI PATASXANATINER .DUQ ASTXXX EQ DAREL ARDEN 48 JAMA *DZEZ EV DZER NMANERIN HISHUM EV ORSHNUMENQ VARDORDNERSS* ))))))..ARHESTAKAN XCANUM SARQELU HAMAR

Mher Hakobyan աննորմալ վիճակ է, Մոնթե Մելքոնյանի կեսերից խցանումը սկսվում է մինչեւ Նեպտուն,- քաղաքավարի կերպով զայրանում է *Lusine Khurshudyan*ը։

Էսա ձեր ՃՈ-ն, տղեք  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու Ֆեյսբուքի շաղակրատանքն էլ մի բեր էլի ակումբ, դրա տեղը սաղս գիտենք: Չես կարող, առանձին թեմա բաց քեզ համար մենակ քեզ համար:

----------


## Lion

Ախպերս, էս ի՞նչ մի ջղայնացած էս դու - ուզում ե՞ս, վաբշե չգրեմ Ակումբում։ Ճիշտա, էդ պահանջդ կանոններով չի ու նաև մի տեսակ անօրինականա, բայց դե... նա վսյակի հարցնում եմ, էլի... *Chuk*, գոնե դու մի բան ասա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսա ձեր ՃՈ-ն, տղեք


Ընգեր, դու էս երկրից չե՞ս, որ ՃՈ-ն մենակ մերն ա։ Հիքսո՞ս ես, հին Եգիպտոսու՞մ ես ապրում։ 

Ի միջի այլոց, մենակ Իսակովի վրա ռասվառոտ դնողերը չեն եզ, Երևանում սաղ ռազվառոտ դնողներն են եզ։ Բայց անիմաստ լրբություն իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, հատկապես երբ հենց Ակումբում, ի դեմս Աթեիստի, կամ մարդ, որ ամեն օր ու ժամ պայքարում ա էս ամեն ինչի համար։

----------


## Varzor

> Է հա, *զուտ օրենքի տեսանկյունից սերժենք էլ որևէ օրենք չէին խախտում, զարմացրիր*...։ Ստեղ տես ի՞նչ է հարցը, եղբայր - Նիկոլենք իշխանության եկան բացառիկ պայմաններում, գցելով նախկին իշխանությանը բարոյական վերելքի վրա, ցուցադրելով իրենց «մաքրությունը, լավը լինելը»։ Այսինքն ստեղ «վերօրենքային» վիճակ է, ստեղ բարոյական հարթության մասին է խոսքը, երբ իրենք եկան, որովհետև մարդիկ հավատացին, որ իրենք լավն են նախորդներից։ Այս պայմաններում կանգնել և... ամենաողորմելի կերպով ձևականորեն օրենքի հետևում թաքնվելը, օրենքին կոչ անելը նշանակում է ընդամենը այն, որ բարոյական աջակցությունն արդեն չկա և խոսքը գնում է միայն «դա իմ իրավունքն է» չոր թեզի մասին։ Ժողովրդի ցուցաբերած բարոյական աջակցությունը փոխվում է «դա իմ իրավունքն է, որովհետև ես իշխանություն եմ» թեզով... ցավալի փոփոխություն է։


Լիոն ձյա,

Ընդգծածս հատվածն ուղղակի սատիրայի ժանրից էր։
Որ օրենք չէին խախտում, բա էսքան քրգործերը ինչի հիման վրա են հարուցվել։
Հենց մեկը թանկ գներով գնումներն ու ատկատները հերիք են։ Ու դա արել են ցանկացած տոնակատարության ժամանակ։

Ու արի չխառնենք քաղաքացու բարոյականությունը պետական ծախսերի հետ։ Ծախսերը սահմանվում և իրագործվում են ոչ թե բարոյական այլ օրենքի նորմերին համապատասխան։
Այո, քաղաքացին ընտրում է նաև իր բարոյական սկզբունքներից ելնելով, բայց ընտրված մարմիններն առաջին հերթին պիտի առաջնորդվեն օրենքի տարրով։ Սա բնավ չի ենթադրում, որ նրանք բարոյական նորմեր չունեն և դրանց չեն հետևում։
Բայց սենց ասեմ․ պետական ծառայողն իրավունք չունի առաջնորդվել բարոյական նորմերով ի վնաս օրենքի։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, երբ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճիռներ կլինեն, այդ ժամանակ էլ կպնդես, որ սերժենք հանցագործություններ են արել...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, երբ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճիռներ կլինեն, այդ ժամանակ էլ կպնդես, որ սերժենք հանցագործություններ են արել...


Հեչ ոչ մի դատավճիռ, բյուջեին մարված պարտավորություն բան չկա՞  :Wink: 

Չէ, ճիշտ ես ապեր՝ իրենք լրիվ անմեղ են։ Ու հենց էդ բացառիկ անմեղության համար էլ ժողովուրդն իրենց սերժեց-մերժեց ու տշեց  :Dntknw: 
ԹԵ չէ տենց ո՞նց կլինի՝ խախտումների մեջ թաղված օրինազանց ժողովուրդ և Հռոմի Պապից էլ կաթոլիկ իշխանություն։ Անհամատեղելի է ․․․

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ստեղ նայած ինչ մակարդակով ենք խոսում՝ իրավակա՞ն, թե՞ քաղաքական։ Եվ լրիվ նույն կերպ, օրինակ, սաղս գիտենք, որ կամազներ նվիրած Ալեքս-Հոլդինգը պատկանում է Սամվել Ալեքսանյանին, սակայն Հայկոն վստահորեն պնդում է՝ ես նման բան ասել չեմ կարող։ Քաղաքական մակարդակում ամեն ինչ պարզ է և ժողովուրդն իր այդ պարզի գնահատականը տալիս է ընտրությունների ժամանակ, սակայն իրավական առումով պետք են վճիռներ։

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ստեղ նայած ինչ մակարդակով ենք խոսում՝ իրավակա՞ն, թե՞ քաղաքական։ Եվ լրիվ նույն կերպ, օրինակ, սաղս գիտենք, որ կամազներ նվիրած Ալեքս-Հոլդինգը պատկանում է Սամվել Ալեքսանյանին, սակայն Հայկոն վստահորեն պնդում է՝ ես նման բան ասել չեմ կարող։ Քաղաքական մակարդակում ամեն ինչ պարզ է և ժողովուրդն իր այդ պարզի գնահատականը տալիս է ընտրությունների ժամանակ, սակայն իրավական առումով պետք են վճիռներ։


Լիոն ջան,

Ես այստեղ ոչ քաղաքական, ոչ էլ իրավական մակարդակով չեմ խոսում՝ քաղաքական դաշտից զզվում եմ, դատարանում էլ չեմ  :Wink: 
Այո, զզվելի տհաճ էր Մարությանի կռուտիտը։ Տանել չեմ կարողանում մարդկանց, որ նայում են դեմքիդ և ստում են, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ գիտես սուտ է ասում։ Էդ առումով ՀՀԿ-ականներին հասնող դեռ չի եղել։ Բայց դա թող առաջինը գնահատեն Մարությանին քաղաքապետ ընտրողները՝ իմ լեքսուսին չի, քանզի ես հիասթափվածների ցանկում գլխանց չեմ եղել։

Շատ ճիշտ ես՝ ժողովուրդն իր պարզ գնահատականը տալիս է արդար, չկեղծված ընտրությունների ժամանակ։
Ու երևի հենց էդ պատճառով էլ ներկայիս իշխանությունները չեն շտապում ընտրական օրենսգիրքը փոխել։
Հետևանքը երկակի է, բայց կարևորը արդյունքն է։

----------

Lion (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էսօր Նիկոլը ջղայնացելա կառավարության նիստին, թե ամբողջ պետական համակարգն էս ու էն...

Ախր, ցավդ տանեմ, ինձ նման մարդիկ ու մեկը ես քեզ հլը 1.5 առաջ էինք ասում, է, կադրեեերրր, համակաաարրգ...

----------


## Varzor

> Էսօր Նիկոլը ջղայնացելա կառավարության նիստին, թե ամբողջ պետական համակարգն էս ու էն...
> 
> Ախր, ցավդ տանեմ, ինձ նման մարդիկ ու մեկը ես քեզ հլը 1.5 առաջ էինք ասում, է, կադրեեերրր, համակաաարրգ...


Ապեր, ասում ենք, բայց միշտ էլ ասելը բազմապատիկ անգամ հեշտ է, քան անելը։
Էսօր ճառ ասողներ՝ որքան ուզես, բայց զանգ կախողները շատ քիչ են։
Քեզ թվում է, թե Փաշինյանը չի հասկանում, որ պետույթունը կադրերի խնդիր ունի՞։ Ասեմ քեզ՝ լավ էլ հասկանում է, բայց ընտրությունն ահավոր քիչ է՝ կադր չկա, եղածներն էլ ջաղացին համարյա ջուր չեն լցնում կամ լցնող էլ չեն։

Կադրային քաղաքականությունը դեռ երկար ջուր կխմի։ Հուսով եմ հետևողական կլինեն, այլապես նույն տաշտակի առաջ էլ կմնանք։ ԻՀԿ, առնվազն 4-5 տարի պետք է նոր կադրեր պատրաստելու և հներին փոխարինելու համար։ կարևորը էդ 4-5 տարին դիմանանք։ Այ հենց էս տեսանկյունից էլ, միգուցե և լավ է, որ ընտրականը և սահմանադրությունը չեն փոխել։

----------


## Lion

Ախպեր, ստոպ - զանգ կախող չի՞, թող ազատի տեղը՝ ինքն իմ հարկերի հաշվին է գնացել զանգ կախելու, այ քեզ բան...

Չէ, չէ, դու սպասիր, սպասիիրր... հեսա Նիկոլն իշխանության կգա, էս սաղիիին կմաքրի...։ Վայ քու արա, ինքն արդեն իշխանությունա... ուղեղս կախեց...

Բայց ստեղ ուրիշ պահ էլ կա, է, որ սթափ նայես - կառավարություն թղթեր ներկայացվում են նախարարների ստորագրությամբ - հիմա հարց մեր Նիկոլին՝ եղբայր, էդ անիմաստ թղթերը քո նշանակած կադրերն ե՞ն ներկայացնում՝ ասենք Արայիկը, Արսենը, հը՞...

Կամ մեկ այլ հարց՝ 1.5 տարի է, իշխանություն ես, պոպոքն էլ է ձեռդ, չագուչն էլ, մի բան արա, ի՞նչ ես եկել կառավարության նիստին միտինգ անում, յանըմ էս ամենի հետ հեչ կապ չունես...

----------


## Varzor

> Կամ մեկ այլ հարց՝ 1.5 տարի է, իշխանություն ես, պոպոքն էլ է ձեռդ, չագուչն էլ, մի բան արա, ի՞նչ ես եկել կառավարության նիստին միտինգ անում, յանըմ էս ամենի հետ հեչ կապ չունես...


Ապեր, ենթադրենք դու ես վարչապետը։ Ի՞նչ կանեիր։ Քո քայլերի հաջորդականությունը՝ վ ստուդիու։

Ես, օրինակ, իմ քայլերի հաջորդականությունը կարող եմ հստակ նշել։ Միայն մեկ տարբերությամբ՝ ես վարչապետ չեմ լինի, այլ բռնապետ  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Լուրջ, անկեղծ հարցնում ե՞ս։ Ախր որ պատասխանեմ, մի տեսակ կարողա պարզվի, թե ինքնասիրահարված կերպով ինձ վարչապետի տեղն եմ դնում, էլի...

----------


## Varzor

> Լուրջ, անկեղծ հարցնում ե՞ս։ Ախր որ պատասխանեմ, մի տեսակ կարողա պարզվի, թե ինքնասիրահարված կերպով ինձ վարչապետի տեղն եմ դնում, էլի...


Չէ, ինքնասիրահարության հարց չկա։
Արի սենց ասենք։
Էդ տեսանկյունից կան երեք կատեգորիայի քաղաքացիներ՝ պրոբլեմի մասին միայն բարձրաձայնող, բարձրաձայնող և լուծմանը աջակցող, անտարբեր կամ պրոբլեմից անտեղյակ (չնայած, որ խիստ բաժանեմ՝ 5 կլինի  :LOL: )

Հիմա դու ինքդ քեզ ո՞ր կատեգորիային ես դասում։ Եթե իմ գրած ցանկում քոնը չկա, ապա ավելացրու։
Ես ինքս, պրոբլեմի տեսակից կախված, բոլոր նշվածներում էլ կամ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ես ինձ համարում եմ պրոբլեմ լուծող՝ կարճ։ 

Իմ ողջ կյանքում ես հենց այդ սկզբունքով եմ ապրել՝ կենցաղում, աշխատավայրում, մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս, նույնիսկ իմ գիտական և ստեղծագործական գործունեության մեջ։

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ինձ համարում եմ պրոբլեմ լուծող՝ կարճ։ 
> Իմ ողջ կյանքում ես հենց այդ սկզբունքով եմ ապրել՝ կենցաղում, աշխատավայրում, մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս, նույնիսկ իմ գիտական և ստեղծագործական գործունեության մեջ։


Ըհը, դե էդ պարագայում լսում ենք (կարդում ենք) պրոբլեմի լուծման քո տարբերակը՝ առանց վարչապետ դառնալու  :Smile: 
Ի՞նչ անի վարչապետը կադրերի հարցը լուծելու հըմար

----------


## Lion

Լավ, սենց ասեմ՝ եթե ես վաղը լինեի վարչապետ, ամենից առաջ, աաաամմմեեեննիիից առաջ - կփնտրեի ոլորտին տեղյակ լավ կադրեր, որոնք դրա հետ միաժամանակ նաև ինչպես բավարար հեղինակություն, այնպես էլ կազմակերպչական ձիրք, միչանձնային շփումների փորձ ու շնորք ունեն, որոնց էլ հենց կնշանակեի ոլորտային պատասխանատու։ Կադրային խնդիրը՝ ամենակարևոր, գերկարևոր հարցն է ցանկացած հաջողության մեջ։ Միաժամանակ նաև՝ անչափ ուշադիր կլինեի հանրային արձագանքներին։ Օրինակ, կլսեի Ազատություն ռ/կ, լուրջ եմ ասում, իրենք հիմնականում օբյեկտիվ են, հատուկ մարդ կդնեի, որ ՖԲ դժգոհություններն վերլուծեր և ինձ զեկուցեր, հատուկ կվերլուծեի քննադատությունները և դրանց հեղինակներին, աստիճանաբար կբյուրեղացնեին իմ վարչական համակարգը։

Զուտ կադրային մասով՝ սա։ Մնացածն արդեն ոլորտային, առանձին վերլուծության մեծ թեմա է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լուրջ, անկեղծ հարցնում ե՞ս։ Ախր որ պատասխանեմ, մի տեսակ կարողա պարզվի, թե ինքնասիրահարված կերպով ինձ վարչապետի տեղն եմ դնում, էլի...


Ապեր, դու մինիում կայսր, էն հայկական յոթ թե ութ կայսրությունների  :Goblin:

----------

Lion (12.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Տեսա՞ր, *Varzor* ջան, մարդուն ուրախանալու առիթ տվեցի։ Բայց դե ոչինչ, մեր սենսեյնա, առաջին տարին չի, որ ճանաչում եմ, էս մանրուքն ինչա՞, որ ափսոսամ - ուրախացիր, ախպեեերսսս...

----------


## Chuk

«Մհեր ջան, չէ, անորակ ու կիսամաշ ավտոբուս չենք առնելու։ Գուցե՝ ոչ ամենաթանկն ու ամենահնչեղ անուն ունեցողը, բայց հաստատ որակյալը։ Ինչպես ասում են, մենք էնքան հարուստ չենք, որ մեզ էժան բան թույլ տանք։», - մեր Մհերին ասում ա քաղաքապետի խոսնակը՝ անդրադառնալով Մհերի անդրադարձին, թե ինչի՞ են թանգանոց ավտոբուսներից խոսում, եթե կարելի ա էժանով Բոգդան առնել: Ու մեր Մհերը պատասխանում ա.

«Լավ, Հակոբ ջան, ոնց ասես...։ Ուղղակի հիշեք, ձմեռը... ըըըէէէէ... ընտրությունները մոտենում են, իսկ ձեզ էլ ընտրելու է գազելների մեջ ստորացված ընտրողը...»


Մհեր ջան, խոստանում եմ այլևս չջաղյնանալ քո գրառումներից այլ միայն լիաթոք հռհռալ, ոնց-որ էսօր արեցի  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ռազ ՖԲ գրառումը ստեղ բերեցիր՝ ասեմ - Հակոբի հետ *դրսովի ծանոթ եմ, վատ հարաբերություններ չունեմ*, դրա համար խնայեցի իրեն, չուզեցի քոմենթներում նեղը գցել, գրեցի ամենամեղմ տարբերակով՝ հեռանալով և խուսափելով վեճից։ Էս չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե ռազ ասում ես, ասեմ...

Հուսով եմ լավ գիտես իմ մոտեցումը սենց հիմարությունների վրա փող ծախսելու, քաղաքապետարանի առաջնային կարիքները չհոգալու հարցով...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ռազ ՖԲ գրառումը ստեղ բերեցիր՝ ասեմ - Հակոբի հետ *դրսովի ծանոթ եմ, վատ հարաբերություններ չունեմ*, դրա համար խնայեցի իրեն, չուզեցի քոմենթներում նեղը գցել, գրեցի ամենամեղմ տարբերակով՝ հեռանալով և խուսափելով վեճից։ Էս չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե ռազ ասում ես, ասեմ...
> 
> Հուսով եմ լավ գիտես իմ մոտեցումը սենց հիմարությունների վրա փող ծախսելու, քաղաքապետարանի առաջնային կարիքները չհոգալու հարցով...


Ա՜խ, թե բա չուզեցի նեղը գցել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Կարող ես չհավատալ, եղբայր պատվական, քո սրբազան իրավունքն է։ Արծրունի օրինակի վրա մի քիչ գիտեմ, էլի, մամուլի խոսնակների աշխատանքի ներքին նրբությունները, հիմի տղեն իր գործն է անում, քաղաքապետի բացերն է փորձում փակել - դնեմ իր իսկ պատին ՖԲ-ով վրեն փորձեմ ինքնահաստատվե՞մ, էն էլ էն դեպքում, երբ, ոնց ասացի, դրսովին ծանո՞թ ենք։ 

Սիրուն չի, էլի... 

Էսա, մնացածը կարաս դու ինքդ որոշես՝ քեզ համար...

----------


## Chuk

Մտածում եմ էս թեմայում դնեմ, թե ուրիշ՝ ԱՄՆ սենատի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության դատապարտող բանաձևը հաստատելու մասին:

Լավ լուր ա, բայց ինձ շատ անկեղծ հետաքրքիր ա, թե մեր կառավարությունն ի՞նչ մակարդակի գործ ա արել դրա համար ու ինչ-որ կերպ կարելի ա համարել մեր կառավարության ձեռքբերումներից:

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Լավ լուր է, սակայն առայժմ չեմ շտապում՝ նեղ մասնագետ չեմ, թող մասնագետները վերլուծեն, թե, ըստ ԱՄՆ իրավական համակարգի, զուտ իրավաբանորեն սա արդյո՞ք կարող է նշանակել, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում...

Բնականաբար, սակայն, նույնիսկ եթե չլինի էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ընդհանուր ճանաչում, փաստն ինքնին հիանալի է։

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ լուր է, սակայն առայժմ չեմ շտապում՝ նեղ մասնագետ չեմ, թող մասնագետները վերլուծեն, թե, ըստ ԱՄՆ իրավական համակարգի, զուտ իրավաբանորեն սա արդյո՞ք կարող է նշանակել, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում...
> 
> Բնականաբար, սակայն, նույնիսկ եթե չլինի էլ ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ընդհանուր ճանաչում, փաստն ինքնին հիանալի է։


Թրամփի հերթն ա, բայց իմ հարցը դրա մասին չէր )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտածում եմ էս թեմայում դնեմ, թե ուրիշ՝ ԱՄՆ սենատի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության դատապարտող բանաձևը հաստատելու մասին:
> 
> Լավ լուր ա, բայց ինձ շատ անկեղծ հետաքրքիր ա, թե մեր կառավարությունն ի՞նչ մակարդակի գործ ա արել դրա համար ու ինչ-որ կերպ կարելի ա համարել մեր կառավարության ձեռքբերումներից:


Ապեր, սրտնեղելով եմ ասում, բայց ավելի շուտ Էրդողանն ա գործ արել, քան մեր կառավորությունը  :LOL:  Չնայած, Նիկոլից ամեն ինչ հավատալույա։  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2019), Freeman (13.12.2019), Lion (12.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէի ուզում ասել, որ դեմքիս չթռնեիք, բայց վայթե հա - Էրդողանը համը հանեց և ստիպեց յանկիներին իրեն պատժել՝ ի օգուտ մեզ իհարկե։ Սենսեյն էս հարցով ճիշտա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, սրտնեղելով եմ ասում, բայց ավելի շուտ Էրդողանն ա գործ արել, քան մեր կառավորությունը  Չնայած, Նիկոլից ամեն ինչ հավատալույա։


Էդ միանշանակ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե մեր դիվանագիտական կորպուսը իշխանափոխությունից հետո ինչ ծավալի աշխատանք ա արել։

----------


## Lion

> Լավ, սենց ասեմ՝ եթե ես վաղը լինեի վարչապետ, ամենից առաջ, աաաամմմեեեննիիից առաջ - կփնտրեի ոլորտին տեղյակ լավ կադրեր, որոնք դրա հետ միաժամանակ նաև ինչպես բավարար հեղինակություն, այնպես էլ կազմակերպչական ձիրք, միչանձնային շփումների փորձ ու շնորք ունեն, որոնց էլ հենց կնշանակեի ոլորտային պատասխանատու։ Կադրային խնդիրը՝ ամենակարևոր, գերկարևոր հարցն է ցանկացած հաջողության մեջ։ Միաժամանակ նաև՝ անչափ ուշադիր կլինեի հանրային արձագանքներին։ Օրինակ, կլսեի Ազատություն ռ/կ, լուրջ եմ ասում, իրենք հիմնականում օբյեկտիվ են, հատուկ մարդ կդնեի, որ ՖԲ դժգոհություններն վերլուծեր և ինձ զեկուցեր, հատուկ կվերլուծեի քննադատությունները և դրանց հեղինակներին, աստիճանաբար կբյուրեղացնեին իմ վարչական համակարգը։
> 
> Զուտ կադրային մասով՝ սա։ Մնացածն արդեն ոլորտային, առանձին վերլուծության մեծ թեմա է։


Ու մեկ էլ, ապեր, որ վարչապետ լինեի, սենց քոմենթներին մի ուրիշ տիպի բանի տեղ չէի դնի՝ էս քծնանքն ուղղակի վտանգավոր է ցանակցած պաշտոնյայի համար, վայ նրան, ով հավատաց դրան, սենց քծնողը ոնց քծնում է քեզ, երբ իշխանություն ես, տենց էլ կհեգնի, երբ չլինես։

----------


## Chuk

> Ու մեկ էլ, ապեր, որ վարչապետ լինեի, սենց քոմենթներին մի ուրիշ տիպի բանի տեղ չէի դնի՝ էս քծնանքն ուղղակի վտանգավոր է ցանակցած պաշտոնյայի համար, վայ նրան, ով հավատաց դրան, սենց քծնողը ոնց քծնում է քեզ, երբ իշխանություն ես, տենց էլ կհեգնի, երբ չլինես։


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, էս քոմմենթը կարդացել, լայքել ու մեջն ուռե՞լ ա  :LOL: 
Մհեր, էսօր հերիք ա էլի, ծնոտս ցավում ա՝ էնքան հռհռացի  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, չգիտեմ, կարդացե՞լ է, չի՞ կարդացել, ուռե՞լ է, չի՞ ուռել, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, զգում եմ, որ իրեն քծնանքն արդեն պարուրել է և ինքը կորցրել է հարվածի ճշգրտությունը...

Նայի չանեդ դուրս չընգնի, ախպերս  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, չգիտեմ, կարդացե՞լ է, չի՞ կարդացել, ուռե՞լ է, չի՞ ուռել, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, զգում եմ, որ իրեն քծնանքն արդեն պարուրել է և ինքը կորցրել է հարվածի ճշգրտությունը...
> 
> Նայի չանեդ դուրս չընգնի, ախպերս


Փաստորեն առաջդ ծրագիր ես դրել՝ չանես դուրս գցելու ))


հ.գ. Եթե մի քիչ ավելի կոնկրետանամ՝ մառազմի ես հասել ապեր, սառը դուշ ընդունի ու մի հատ էս վերջին շրջանի խոսացածներդ վերանայի:

----------


## Lion

Ոնց ասես, մեծ ախպեր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ միանշանակ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե մեր դիվանագիտական կորպուսը իշխանափոխությունից հետո ինչ ծավալի աշխատանք ա արել։


Որոշակի ներդրում բնականաբար ունեցել են, ներառյալ էս վերջին մի քանի խորհրդարանական այցելություններն ու հանդիպումները: 

Ամեն դեպքում, սա շատ լուրջ իրադարձություն ա:

----------

Chuk (13.12.2019), Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Թե բա *զենք չեն առնում*  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (22.12.2019), Varzor (23.12.2019), Աթեիստ (22.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Թե բա *զենք չեն առնում*


Էդ զենքի փողով կարելի էր 50 դոմիկում ապրող ընտանիքի համար տուն ապահովել, իսկ էդ 50 ընտանիքները պոտենցյալ ընտրող են, որոնց ձեները սենց կորցնում են... հիշեցնեմ, որ ընտրությունները մոտենում են  :Angry2:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2019), Varzor (23.12.2019), Աթեիստ (22.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2019), Տրիբուն (22.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, չկպավ - որ դոմիկ սարքես, զենք չունենաս, թուրքը կգա, կհասնի դոմիկիդ... ոչինչ չես ունենա  :Smile:  Իսկ այ որ նորտարուն 1 միլիոնի տռչիկ չտաս, էլի զենք առնես էդ փողով, միայն լավ կլինի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ զենքի փողով կարելի էր 50 դոմիկում ապրող ընտանիքի համար տուն ապահովել, իսկ էդ 50 ընտանիքները պոտենցյալ ընտրող են, որոնց ձեները սենց կորցնում են... հիշեցնեմ, որ ընտրությունները մոտենում են


Կարելի էր 7 հազար քառակուսի մետր գորգ լվալ  հաջորդ վարդավառին, կամ սահմանային բոլոր գյուղերում տոնածառներ դնել:

----------

Chuk (22.12.2019), Varzor (23.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, չկպավ - որ դոմիկ սարքես, զենք չունենաս, թուրքը կգա, կհասնի դոմիկիդ... ոչինչ չես ունենա  Իսկ այ որ նորտարուն 1 միլիոնի տռչիկ չտաս, էլի զենք առնես էդ փողով, միայն լավ կլինի...


Դե իրականում կարելի է ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ փող չծախսել` միայն զենք ու զինամթերք առնել, թե չէ թուրքը կգա ու մեր մնացած ոչ մի բանին կտիրանա  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ տեսար էնքան զենք ու զրահ ունեցանք, որ նորից արմենական արշավանքները վերսկսեցինք: Այ հենց դրանից էլ վախենում են ու նոր տարվա մեծ ծախսեր են անում  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (23.12.2019), Տրիբուն (23.12.2019)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ինձ միշտ հիացրել են հենց կոնկրետ Ամանորի տոնածառի ու քաղաքի զարդարանքների վրա աչք ունեցողները: Իբր տարվա մեջ մի տոն կա , որ չենք լացելու, սիրուն նշելու ենք, էս մեր հոգնած դեմքերը լուսավորվելու է, քաղաքում քայլելը մենակ հաճույք է պատճառելու, թե բա չէ՝ ինչ էլ հավես ունեք, էդ փողով էս արեք, էն արեք (ինչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ):

Ռադիոյով գովազդ են տալիս քանի օր է, մի քանի կազմակերպություն հրաժարվել են ամանորյա միջոցառումներից ու էդ փողը հատկացնելու են սահմանի ծառայողներին (Բեկոնը և նմանատիպ ֆիրմաներ): Ձեռքերը քարի տակ ա, էդ միջոցառման հաշվին էին մնացել, մի բան էլ խորհուրդ են տալիս հետևել իրենց օրինակին:

----------

Chilly (23.12.2019), Chuk (23.12.2019), Freeman (24.12.2019), ivy (23.12.2019), Varzor (24.12.2019), Աթեիստ (23.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (24.12.2019), Շինարար (23.12.2019), Ուլուանա (24.12.2019), Տրիբուն (23.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Դե իրականում կարելի է ոչ մի բանի վրա էլ փող չծախսել` միայն զենք ու զինամթերք առնել, թե չէ թուրքը կգա ու մեր մնացած ոչ մի բանին կտիրանա 
> Մեկ էլ տեսար էնքան զենք ու զրահ ունեցանք, որ նորից արմենական արշավանքները վերսկսեցինք: Այ հենց դրանից էլ վախենում են ու նոր տարվա մեծ ծախսեր են անում


Համենայն դեպս՝ ավելի լավ է զենք առնել, քան նոր տարուն «գըմփցնել, գնա»...

----------


## Varzor

> Համենայն դեպս՝ ավելի լավ է զենք առնել, քան նոր տարուն «գըմփցնել, գնա»...


Համ պիտի զենք առնենք, համ էլ ամանորին կի կարգին "գըմփցնենք"։

Հ․Գ․
Ես չեմ սիրում ամանորը, մանկուց էլ հատուկ հակակրանք ունեմ հենց տոնածառի նկատմամբ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տնից-տեղից հեռու մեր հիվանդանոցներից հետ ահագին ժամանակ ա չէի շփվել։ 

Էրեկ մոտ ընկերոջս սրտի նոպայով տարել են Աստղիկ, էսօր սաղ օրը ընդեղ էինք։ Տեղ ու սթար չկար հիվանդանոցում, լիքը մարդ։ Վերջը, ընկերս  ռեանիմացիայում ա, ԿՏ-ՄՏ, անալիզ, էս էն ․․․ պետք ա վիրահատություն արվի։ Էս բժիշկը սենց նեղվլով, բա, վաաաաայ, փաստորեն դուք պիտի վճարեք, քանի որ ապահովագրություն չունեք, պետպատվերի տակ էլ չեք ընկնում։ Ասեցի մի քիչ խոսացնեմ բժիշկին։ Բժիշկի ասելով, հեղափոխությունից հետո, տասնյակ անգամներով շատացել ա էն մարդկանց թիվը, որոնք պետպատվերով ձրի կամ մեծ զեղչերով բուժօգնություն են ստանում․ սկսած տարբեր հետազոտություններից, վերջացրած լուրջ վիրահատություններով։ Էս մարդիկ են տարբեր խմբերի հաշմանդամներ, փարոսի շահառումներ, տարբեր կարգի թոշակառուներ, լիքը այլ խոցելի ու անապահով խմբեր, գումարած, գրեթե բոլոր աշխատանք ունեցողները, հատկապե բյուջետայինները, ապահովագրություն ունեն։ Դրա համար էլ հիվանդանոցներում ասեղ գցելու տեղ չկա․ մարդիկ որոնք հարյուր տարի բժիշկի չէին դիմել, սկսել են բժիշկի գնալ։

----------

Varzor (25.09.2020), Աթեիստ (25.09.2020), Անվերնագիր (26.09.2020), Արշակ (25.09.2020), Գաղթական (25.09.2020), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2020), Ներսես_AM (26.09.2020), Ուլուանա (26.09.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի երեք տարի առաջ «սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների հանձնաժողով» էր յանի ստեղծվել, որ պիտի լիքը քննարկումներ ու վերլուծություններ աներ ու «թույն բարեփոխումներ» առաջարկեր ընդառաջ դեպի ժողովդրավարություն ու Հայ ժողովդրի ազատ կամք ու իրավունքներ, ու ֆլան-ֆստան, կհիշե՞ք։ 
Փաստորեն, էդ հանձնաժողովը երեք տարի մտմտալուց հետո, մի երկու օր առաջ, լիկվիդ ընկած էն բթամիտ ուսանողների նման կմկմալով «հիմնավորումներ» ու «եզրակացություններ» «ներկայացրեց», որ ճիշտը ներկայիս եղածը թողելն է, ահավասիկ․
Սահմանադրական բարեփոխումների խորհուրդը ձայների մեծամասնությամբ կողմ քվեարկեց խորհրդարանական կառավարման մոդելի պահպանման ու բարելավման հարցին
Անտեր սովետը մամռակալել մնացել է սրանց ուղեղներում։ Հասկանալի է, որ երկիրը հիմա էն վիճակում չի, որ անմիջապես զբաղվեն քաղաքական համակարգի փոփոխություններով, որոնք պոտենցիալ ցնցումների աղբյուր են, բայց գոնե կարելի էր կարճաժամկետ ու երկարաժամկետ ճանապարհային քարտեզ առաջարկել իմիտացիայի ու տխմարաբանության փոխարեն։  Ափսոս էն բուլկին ու պեռաշկին, որ սրանք պերերիվին առել են պետական փողերի հաշվին։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2022), Varzor (19.12.2022)

----------

